# How's your day been?



## Kevin

I ain't got nothin just wondering how everyone is doing. I'm finishing up out in the shop listening to some spanish geetar while I wind things up. The weather is great. No wind at all. Something very rare for our little hilltop. I prefer about a 5 knot breeze but sometimes still is kind of cool. 


It's a lovely evening here in Texas. We have some meat on the spit and the smoke from it is wafting so slowly down into the creek it looks like something from a medieval time warp. 

Our domestic critters are all snuggled into their respective hides with fat bellies and the best thing of all . . . no sounds from the city. After all we don't live near one thankfully. No offense to those who like that lifestyle I did at one time. 

Just figured I'd give a sitrep and ask y'all how everything is on y'alls end.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Not quite as out in the country as you but live in a very rural neighborhood, quiet but not far from services. Done the counrty livin when I was younger-built a earthed bermed passive solar house in the early 80's on 25 acres- circumstances made me move . No regrets. Have a damned cold so I am miserable and have no energy. 60 here today-maybe we will finaly get spring. Saw a map today that indicated that washington had the glory of being the only lower 48 to have below av. temps in march- Ya know for some reason I guess I am supposed to be happy about being unique but I just can't go there. :dash2::dash2::dash2::hang1::hang1::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Dane Fuller

My day has been pretty eventful. I'm trying to get all the little league uniforms out the door. It's a logistical nightmare and I've got no help here in the shop during the day. My wife comes in after she gets through wrangling probation officers that are wrangling probationers. I've got stacks of orders for frames and triple stacks of orders for caps. I guess I could have just said I was snowed under. It's a good thing but I sure could use a few days at the lathe to easy my mind.

Storms are popping all around us. Some of them have reached severe levels. I'm headed to the house to finish watching the Rangers game.

Sorry for the rambling. It's what happens to my brain after a 14 hour day....:dash2::dash2::wacko1::wacko1:

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950

Roy, sounds like you got some really serious but kickin comin in your future if you don't listen to the doc's...............


----------



## DKMD

Today was fantastic! I worked all weekend, so I had today off. Spent the morning and the afternoon at the lathe with a nice little chunk of manzanita burl from rockb. Beautiful weather and the kids were at school. Back to the grind tomorrow, but today was a keeper!


----------



## cabomhn

Today was just a typical day at school. Went to all my classes, did some homework, ate, did some more homework, nothing exciting at all here! The highlight of this day is the pizza I'm about to order with my suite, and the homework I'm getting ready to finally be done with! 

Glad to hear most of you guys are having more eventful days than I am!


----------



## cabomhn

bigcouger said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was just a typical day at school. Went to all my classes, did some homework, ate, did some more homework, nothing exciting at all here! The highlight of this day is the pizza I'm about to order with my suite, and the homework I'm getting ready to finally be done with!
> 
> Glad to hear most of you guys are having more eventful days than I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :morning2: Injoy it while you can Matt an have fun in the wood shop when the home work is done :i_dunno::morning1:
Click to expand...


I enjoy it all the time! I love going to the woodshop, even it it means staying up till 4 am finishing homework. I'm young, I don't really NEED sleep. :i_dunno:

I am going to have some separation anxiety over the summer though. I don't really have many tools at home to do anything with, and any money I make over the summer will be going towards my next years school so with my RA job and my military student loan I won't have to borrow anything from my parents. So it'll be a bittersweet departure from woodworking for a bit, but I'm just hoping that as my course work picks up throughout the years that I'll still be able to find some time in the woodshop. :morning1:


----------



## chippin-in

Been sick since thursday. Coughing so much my head, chest, stomach and back hurt. Missed celebrating Easter with the family in the country. Now we have to pack up the first floor cuz we are finally gettin our floors redone ...dont ask!!! So we gotta move out for a week. My fence was supposed to be done friday, but got put off til wednesday. Other than that im doin fantastic.


----------



## CodyS

f'ing cold :cray: a strong southerly ALL DAY I think the average wind speed was like 50km with a top temp of 15 deg. C.

On the upside I got the epoxy finish on the vanity today and it looks kick ass, I will get some pics when I can get it in better light, the pics look terrible right now.

I also haven't seen my bristle nose catfish in a while which hopefully means he is brooding over some more eggs .

I need to lift the other tank back off its stand to grind down the stand before I can fill it... I may be procrastinating cause I don't want to break it :shout: .

What else can I say... oh yeah I'm on school holidays


----------



## Brink

Yesterday was a great day. 

Left home and drove straight to JFK, almost no traffic, breezed thru security, had a couple cold ones with the wife/gf. 

[attachment=4068]

Leaving NY.

Plane left on time, no hassles, few clouds.



[attachment=4069]

First time I saw the Rockies.

Got to LA a little early, JR picked us up and we went to his apt. two blocks from the ocean.

By the way, never saw the pacific before. In fact, my world traveling was a 4 day school in Kansas. 

Today, drive to San Diego, see the zoo and make a few stops.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Brink,
I spent a lot of years in San Diego. Make sure you take time to go to Sea World too. IMO, it's better than the zoo. There are tons of things to do in SoCal, you'll have fun.


----------



## Kevin

San Diego is gorgeous. You'll have a blast.


----------



## Kenbo

Had Friday off of work for Good Friday. Spent the day in the shop. Spent all day Saturday and Sunday in the shop as well. Was busy all three days but didn't seem to get much accomplished. I'm hoping to post some photos of the projects when I get them completed. Back to work yesterday and today, but considering that I enjoy my job, I'm not complaining. I was at work today, thinking that my life couldn't get any better. Got my eyes tested today and went out to buy some new glasses. My old ones are a little outdated anyway. Just loving life right now. It's been good to me.


----------



## Mike1950

Roy, Take it easy buddy.


----------



## cabomhn

bigcouger said:


> :morning2: Thought I have a easy day today but that was a good thought tho:cray: Im secualed now for a heart cath tomorrow an another Pet scan on thursday :dash2::dash2: damm docotors want want an want more. Biocipies was like a lead brick  I did succed in pissing off one doctor under 1 minute an I didnt even try :diablo:



Praying everything goes well for ya down there. Let us know how things go.


----------



## Brink

cabomhn said:


> Praying everything goes well for ya down there. Let us know how things go.



+1


----------



## CodyS

Brink said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praying everything goes well for ya down there. Let us know how things go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


Ditto!


----------



## Kevin

Hey Roy hope all went well for you today.


----------



## karjoe

Hi, All....

Kevin, this was a really nice thread to start. Life is not _all_ about wood (but it is close) 

Spent the morning doing (other peoples) taxes... I volunteer for the AARP to do taxes for low income & elderly people. I know that doesn't sound like much fun, but it is actually rewarding... most of the people are sincerely grateful for the help, and I suspect more than a few can't read well enough to do their taxes themselves.

Then I went out & played a quick 18 at a local course... beautiful day, 70+, played reasonably well, had lots of fun. Then home to the wife (aka The Official Sander), who was sitting on the couch, sanding eggs (I make her an egg out of every different kind of wood I can get).

Life was good today. Now, all I need is more wood ;-)

Joe


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

The day was great in the workshop.............turned out 3 peppermills from California Black Oak burl...............beautiful wood

Outside yard and garden work not as good............cloudy, high 50s, 30 mph winds:dash2::dash2: We are having a very dry Spring and parts of NJ are burning up and the wind is causing havoc for the firefighters


----------



## Kevin

jimmythewoodworker said:


> The day was great in the workshop.............turned out 3 peppermills from California Black Oak burl...............beautiful wood
> 
> Outside yard and garden work not as good............cloudy, high 50s, 30 mph winds:dash2::dash2: We are having a very dry Spring and parts of NJ are burning up and the wind is causing havoc for the firefighters



Sorry to hear the bad weather and fires. 

I am trying to get the water out of the fuel tank in my tractor. I don't know what's happening but the "empty" fuel tank is "making" water. After I drained it (looked like watered down milk - you diesel guys know what i mean) I left the bottom drain valve open and poured in good diesel until I got a good clear stream of diesel. The problem is I have poured in over 4 gallons of good fuel so far and continue to get a milky stream. 

If I was reading this instead of experiencing this myself I would take silent notice that the poster didn't have a clue what he was doing, but this is really happening. :dash2::dash2::dash2:

Other than that things are going good here. Terry is making a surprise supper (no not crow) and I hope it's leftovers - I love leftovers but I think this will be a brand new preparation of food stuffs, which is fine by me because the only thing I love better than leftovers is the brand new preparation of foodstuffs. .


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> :morning2: Well im back home in my bed with the laptop, got out about 1 hour ago they wanted me to stay alnight but one doctor said I could go home  but I have to stay in bed until noon tomorrow , they did the cath in 3 areas got 2 new stints one on each side of the neck (NA JOKE ) :cray: Catherine an Merissa been angles  so its going to cost me there, new shoes  but worth it, Merissa got to play in the hospital room while I was getting worked on. :morning1: only good thing was it was a cute red head that shaved my  ( you know ), Suppost to have a pet scan tomorrow but its been put off until Firday now  wish that redhead was here to rub some cream where she shaved me
> Roy



Roy, when I read your posts about your hospital visits I laugh and cry both. I wish you a speedy recovery, and though I know these issues are probably with you for life, I hope yours is long to beat the odds. If anyone beats them it will be you. 

I just about lost it with the nurse thing I hope Catherine don't see that you will owe her not a pair of shoes but a shoe store.


----------



## cabomhn

So after 10 hours of working on one computer program, I am FINALLY DONE!!!!!!!! :yippee:

Ok maybe not quite that exciting, but if anybody has ever heard of or used fortran before, you know it's the computer programming form of the devil! They really caught us off guard with this program, which was to make a perfectly random deck of cards and then to simulate playing a game of poker with four players that had to do a plethora of non-sensical things that should never been done by a fortran program. 

Mini-rant over.


----------



## Mike1950

Fortran and cobol- wow they have you working on the antque programs from the 60's. Learned both- could not stand arqueing with computer over 0's and 1's..........


----------



## cabomhn

Mike1950 said:


> Fortran and cobol- wow they have you working on the antque programs from the 60's. Learned both- could not stand arqueing with computer over 0's and 1's..........



The only reason that I am forced to take it is that many nuclear systems are still run using fortran due to it's reliability, so nuke majors are forced to learn this stuff. 

My dad was telling me stories about when he was in college and he was doing fortran on punch cards! Seems crazy for me to even think about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Hey- crazy- I learned on punch cards so did Kathie- state of the art. It would take a whole house full of disk drives to equal storage on desk now. We went to the moon with less compute power then phones have now. They must be using IBM main frame- a big bruiser......


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Yesterday was a great day:i_am_so_happy: Roughed out 16 salt and peppermills then alot of gardening activities in the afternoon. It was 84 degrees. Today it's 'posed to hit 88 almost getting like Florida......ehhh Rob??

'course we don't have the gators and snakes


----------



## Mike1950

Yes the weather in the south is great but they can keep the Tornados, Hurricanes and especially the SNAKES-I do not like snakes................. especially ones that bite... I stick to my moose-he just trims my trees and craps in the yard. We finaly are getting spring.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Joe Rebuild said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a great day:i_am_so_happy: Roughed out 16 salt and peppermills then alot of gardening activities in the afternoon. It was 84 degrees. Today it's 'posed to hit 88 almost getting like Florida......ehhh Rob??
> 
> 'course we don't have the gators and snakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you have BEARS :xyxnervous:
> 
> It has been absolutely beautiful here in Florida just hitting 80 and cool by the water here at 68 at night
Click to expand...


Problem here is that it looks like we're going into a drought year.........so far rainfall only 50% of normal. Typical feast or famine weather. Last year we had record rainfall:scratch_one-s_head::scratch_one-s_head:


----------



## Mike1950

We had almost no snow this winter and the coldest wetest march on record-seems like we get it one way or another..........


----------



## LoneStar

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Typical feast or famine weather. Last year we had record rainfall:scratch_one-s_head::scratch_one-s_head:



I remember an old cartoon, two cowboys sitting on a barn roof as trees and cows floated past in the flood, water up to the rafters. One cowboy says to the other "I hate to be a pessimist, but I've seen some awful droughts start like this" 

I've been a little scarce around here lately, been pushing hard to finish up the shop. I have one bench set up, still no power but I'm hoping the tools will come out of my storage room by this weekend. I will post some pics at some point, for now its back to the grindstone !


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

LoneStar said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical feast or famine weather. Last year we had record rainfall:scratch_one-s_head::scratch_one-s_head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember an old cartoon, two cowboys sitting on a barn roof as trees and cows floated past in the flood, water up to the rafters. One cowboy says to the other "I hate to be a pessimist, but I've seen some awful droughts start like this"
> 
> I've been a little scarce around here lately, been pushing hard to finish up the shop. I have one bench set up, still no power but I'm hoping the tools will come out of my storage room by this weekend. I will post some pics at some point, for now its back to the grindstone !
Click to expand...


Well today we hit 91............new record for 4/16. Fortunately I love hot weather. I just may be able to stop wearing thermal underwear soon

Methinks it's the beginning of a long hot dry summer........I may not have to move to Phoenix afterall


----------



## Mike1950

Sounds like you had quite a day- take it easy for a day or 2 I knew you were up to something- it was too quiet..........


----------



## Kevin

Roy I'm appalled at the treatment you're getting. Are you using an A.L. rep? They can get things done done you know. You got to raise a stink sometimes but they have some power. Use it that what's it's there for. 

My RN wife will be hissed off to hear this about her profession too.


----------



## Kevin

Been milling today with a light breeze blowing the way I want it to most of the time. Milled some FBE flute blanks for a customer got some killer stuff. Milled several hundred BF of walnut most of it very nice and also threw a short Mesquite on the mill got some nice boards from it several with no checks at all very unusual for the skeet here. 

Great day so far.


----------



## davidgiul

bigcouger said:


> :morning2::no dice. more please: No the Doctors are realy good to me an most of the Nurses are outstanding I got one here now for 24 hours they put me on a drip for infection then it goes to 3 hours everyday, the nurse here now her name is Tina an I knew her sence she was 15 years old, she a friend of one of my daughters so I treat her nice an shes Nice :naughty: :cray:, an yes Im back on shots for pain  , she helped with the shower and chagned the bandages after wards so I cant complain, I dont have medical bills so I realy dpnt have to worry here. One of my doctors Ive seen over 4 years now has never billed for my care at all an he does house calls to. He is rear in this day in age so Im lucky, while hes here he works in the shop some so we work well togather. Its hard to be the :diablo: with him he good.



Are you gonna make him something nice from your secret stash of denim pine?:wasntme:


----------



## Kevin

Missus Rebuild said:


> OMG!!! We just sold a headboard (live-edge monkeypod slab) to a woman who writes for Apartment Therapy http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/!
> 
> She was so excited about what we are doing here, she wants to come back and do a photo shoot and whole story about us! We are on CLOUD 9 folks!!!
> 
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::banana:
> Woo hoo! We will keep you posted as to what unfolds...



You better start stocking up on stuff. Stuff that people who read Apartment Therapy will be in the market for. Headboards, coffee tables, solid chunk stuff, slab cutting boards for those who don't have much dough but want to spend money with you. :yes:

Congrats!


----------



## Mike1950

be REALLY busy for the next couple of weeks I think! Zoe I think that is probably a good problem to have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

bigcouger said:


> Missus Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> be REALLY busy for the next couple of weeks I think! Zoe I think that is probably a good problem to have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right about that...we have already been terribly, horribly, overly, crazy, and ridiculously busy, but now we are notching up the rpm's to REALLY busy!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::morning2: No naps for Rob  an remember I said something to ya when I was down ( ITS HAPPENING )
Click to expand...


Well I guess to help out, I just won't order any more of that purty Florida wood:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Missus Rebuild said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess to help out, I just won't order any more of that purty Florida wood:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> 
> 
> Without one of our best addicts...um, I mean _customers_, we'll go under before we even hit it big! You stay with us, Jimmy!
Click to expand...


No problem This site is one big happy family

Where else would I go anyhow......EBAY??


----------



## CodyS

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Missus Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess to help out, I just won't order any more of that purty Florida wood:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> 
> 
> Without one of our best addicts...um, I mean _customers_, we'll go under before we even hit it big! You stay with us, Jimmy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem This site is one big happy family
> 
> Where else would I go anyhow......EBAY??
Click to expand...


it isn't 'Ebay' any more... it's 'FLEABAY' :cray:


----------



## Mike1950

Cody, are you still treading water?


----------



## davidgiul

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Missus Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess to help out, I just won't order any more of that purty Florida wood:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> 
> 
> Without one of our best addicts...um, I mean _customers_, we'll go under before we even hit it big! You stay with us, Jimmy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem This site is one big happy family
> 
> Where else would I go anyhow......EBAY??
Click to expand...

Hi Jimmy,
Have you been hanging out with the Cat? I can see his scat all over your postings.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

bigcouger said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jimmy,
> Have you been hanging out with the Cat? I can see his scat all over your postings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please: Watch out Jimmy, :wasntme: David out recuting for the P group so run :bye2:
Click to expand...


Have no fear my friend...................I'm a dyed in the wool hardwood worshiper. 

Pine is for practice before making something important


----------



## Mike1950

Hell Roy today is tomorrow somewhere---RIGHT????????take it easy buddy.


----------



## davidgiul

My son-in-law took this picture this evening. The trade winds were blowing and the temp was about 72. I spent all day working in Caleb's garage where the temp is about 95. I gotta keep the garage door shut so that the neighbors don't see what I am up to or complain about the noise. Yea I have turned into a wimp when it comes to cold weather. To think that I used to surf in water that was in the low 40's.
[attachment=4554]


----------



## CodyS

Started a new job at an aquarium today. Sh!t pay but I get 20-30% off sooo I will be 20-30% less broke . Plus I like it! Got to setup a little nano marine tank today ! Best part is that I could pick out whatever I wanted to put in it and it was instant as everything was cycled .


----------



## davidgiul

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::morning2: Well 1/2 hour ago I got good news from the heart Doc, :i_dunno: he said my heart is showing signs of improvement went from 47% eo 56% so thats realy good news for me


So that means that you will be able to turn more pine blanks on that purty powermatic. When I grow up I want one of those powermatics.:wasntme:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::morning2: Well 1/2 hour ago I got good news from the heart Doc, :i_dunno: he said my heart is showing signs of improvement went from 47% eo 56% so thats realy good news for me



That's FANTASTIC news my friend

Keep that positive attitude and that cantankerous demeanor:rofl2:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

davidgiul said:


> My son-in-law took this picture this evening. The trade winds were blowing and the temp was about 72. I spent all day working in Caleb's garage where the temp is about 95. I gotta keep the garage door shut so that the neighbors don't see what I am up to or complain about the noise. Yea I have turned into a wimp when it comes to cold weather. To think that I used to surf in water that was in the low 40's.



Sorry to tell you my friend BUT......that's a sign of getting old 72 is cold to me now. Bring on the 90 and above. And to think when I was younger I drove back and forth 20 miles to work in a jeep with no top...........spring..........summer..........winter..........fall...........snow.......rain......whatever

Even got stopped one night by the State Police because they couldn't believe it.


----------



## Brink

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::morning2: Well 1/2 hour ago I got good news from the heart Doc, :i_dunno: he said my heart is showing signs of improvement went from 47% eo 56% so thats realy good news for me



Great news, Roy. Glad to hear you're doing better.


----------



## davidgiul

jimmythewoodworker said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son-in-law took this picture this evening. The trade winds were blowing and the temp was about 72. I spent all day working in Caleb's garage where the temp is about 95. I gotta keep the garage door shut so that the neighbors don't see what I am up to or complain about the noise. Yea I have turned into a wimp when it comes to cold weather. To think that I used to surf in water that was in the low 40's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to tell you my friend BUT......that's a sign of getting old 72 is cold to me now. Bring on the 90 and above. And to think when I was younger I drove back and forth 20 miles to work in a jeep with no top...........spring..........summer..........winter..........fall...........snow.......rain......whatever
> 
> Even got stopped one night by the State Police because they couldn't believe it.
Click to expand...


Ok ready for some Cat speak:what the:diablo:I am notLooks like someone needs a in the  Ah nuts, I need more lessons from the Cat


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

davidgiul said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son-in-law took this picture this evening. The trade winds were blowing and the temp was about 72. I spent all day working in Caleb's garage where the temp is about 95. I gotta keep the garage door shut so that the neighbors don't see what I am up to or complain about the noise. Yea I have turned into a wimp when it comes to cold weather. To think that I used to surf in water that was in the low 40's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to tell you my friend BUT......that's a sign of getting old 72 is cold to me now. Bring on the 90 and above. And to think when I was younger I drove back and forth 20 miles to work in a jeep with no top...........spring..........summer..........winter..........fall...........snow.......rain......whatever
> 
> Even got stopped one night by the State Police because they couldn't believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok ready for some Cat speak:what the:diablo:I am notLooks like someone needs a in the  Ah nuts, I need more lessons from the Cat
Click to expand...


:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::flag_of_truce:


----------



## Mike1950

That is good joe, make her take it easy..................


----------



## Mike1950

"Nobody MAKES Zoe do anything " Joe think good sedatives............ you 2 have a good evening!!!!!!!


----------



## CodyS

Mike1950 said:


> Cody, are you still treading water?



I have been away on camp in the blue mountains. It was an amazing experience 24 hours solo in the bush  and the rest of the time with the most amazing group of people I have ever been part of, and I don't doubt will ever be, my class. This will be in my mind for a long time. Our class teacher was just about in tears as we are his last class he will be taking through (year 8-12) and he said we are one of the best he has had :i_am_so_happy: . It was a big moment for him.:cray:

There hasn't been much rain in Sydney while I was away so I can put my floatys away  .

:yes:


----------



## CodyS

Not to mention the added bonus today of some Lamprologus Similis fry (baby fish)! You just can't top this.


----------



## Kevin

:morning1:


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> :morning1:


I take it that it has been raining in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> I take it that it has been raining in your neck of the woods.



Sure haven't seen this guy.

:sun_smiley:


----------



## woodtickgreg

rbaccus said:


> Been sleeping 20 yr days lately---Woodtick told me this was coming. Always avoid ticks and the IRS.:scratch_one-s_head::wacko1:


 What have the docs said? What is the prognosis? I sure hope they can do something for you as I know what it is like. I am so glad I caught it in it's first stage. Have you contacted the health department to see what the say? Mine was a big help for me.


----------



## CodyS

Kevin said:


> :morning1:





Absolutely PERFECT weather here, not a cloud in the sky and a perfect temperature for weeks :irishjig:

I'm so getting banned :lolol:


----------



## davidgiul

Joe Rebuild said:


> As long as it is better then yesterday it is a good day. I put a scratch down to the wood in this yesterday when I was prepping it for shipment. :hellno::censored2::wtf1::rant2::booboo::smack::noway::shout:
> :whythis::dash2::dash2::dash2:


That is one nice piece of wood.


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> That is one nice piece of wood.



:whs:

What is it?


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> ..
> 
> What is it?



Silly me I know what it is. It's . . . 


:ufw:



:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> As long as it is better then yesterday it is a good day. I put a scratch down to the wood in this yesterday when I was prepping it for shipment. :hellno::censored2::wtf1::rant2::booboo::smack::noway::shout:
> :whythis::dash2::dash2::dash2:


Wow that's a beautiful slab of wood Joe, what is it?


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well I cant be in the shop for a few more days an the Nurses have been outstanding to me an the wife, so Catherine wanted to take them out for lunch with the doc today, We met up with them at a resterant ( IHOP ) an the doc was havinf a good time an so was the nurses, Catherine an Marissa having a good time to. Then the Doc ask Catherine if I had been in the shop any an she said no he has been behaving  :cray::cray: , so he looked at a couple of his nurses an said to 2 of them what they were up to today an they said other than helping me that was all. Dictor ask Catherine what she was up to this afternoon an Catherine has her Hen Party at 2 PM ( Bunch of Scotish girls bashing us poor guys ) Doc ask her if it was ok for the Nurses take off with me an Catherine said she diddnt mind at all, looked at the nurses an said watch out for his WHS :i_dunno: Doctor looked at Catherine an ask her what was WHS, an Catherine turned around an said Wandering hand Simdrom :rotflmao3: everyone laugh an told Catherine dont worry about it an Doc said he will that Catherine an Marrisa back to the house.  My NURSES are angles tine age 23 single 5'6" an Tonya age 25 single 5'9" they wanted to go to the beach.  they had to do some shopping for bathing suits. ITS been a great day :thewave:



:OMG: 

I am going to need a whole SLEW of new smilies for this phase. Some good, most dealing with mortuaries and hearse's and . . . . stuff. Roy you are to beat all. 


Glad you had a good day though. One day at a time sweet Jesus . . . . . 



:lolol:


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Today ws a outstanding day an I dont think I even forget, I know Catherine want, :rotflmao3: I gurss Catherine an the Doc kind of set iy up for a good day for me. Doctor was here at the house when we got back an the girls werent shy in telling them everything that happen today, whaich wasnt much tho  an no one getting pictures of today. Tomorrow me an Doc trying to go fishing he has nothing going on in the office an the 1 nurse comming with us Tina is his daughter an she is shy  Tonya going to help Catherine an Marissa tomorrow an I guess were having lunch on Ferindina Beach tomorrow while were fishing Fort Clinch area, I think I need this to clear my head an have a good time an not worry about the shop or anything.
> Roy



Enjoy every second of every minute of every hour my friend. I hope you land a state record tomorrow. We will need some pics to believe it if you do. 


:fish:

:roypine: and especially fish that I catch with my P pole and gonna mount it on a P plaque. 


:zing:


----------



## Mike1950

I bet dollars to donuts the boat is made of PINEEEE. :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh: I hope you get slivers in your As........................ sorry back to the cave..................


----------



## Mike1950

I know what you mean with the back- makes mine hurt to think of going in a boat- in fact come to think of it- it does not feel good and there is no boat.  Good luck fishing- watch out for sunburn......... And you need pics so no lame excuses about no camera.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin

Show us some Pine Fish Roy I;'m gettin hungry and I cannot eat wood like :jtaew:. 



:fish::roypine:



:bbq2:


----------



## Kevin

Okay now I feel like a toad. We posted within seconds but you didn't get to go fish. My bad I'm sorry Roy. You're in good company I didn't get to go fishing either but heck I never do anymore.

I'm not trying to saunter along either but I have felt like scata all day too. I'm thinking about an early night for a change and late morning on top of it if I can pull it off. My problem is my internal alarm clock. Don't know where the off switch is for that. 


Just commiserating a little. Shout out brother.


----------



## Mike1950

Hell Roy, I been fishin all day and have not caught a [email protected] thing, except one of the grandkids. I wonder if I am useing the wrong bait or drinking the wrong beer-what do ya think?

[attachment=5682]


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Hell Roy, I been fishin all day and have not caught a [email protected] thing, except one of the grandkids. I wonder if I am useing the wrong bait or drinking the wrong beer-what do ya think?



I am not Roy but I will answer anyway. I think you are having way too much damn fun you old pool hound. 

Go cut some :walnut1950:.


----------



## Mike1950

Well we are on the subject I think we need a contest for a smiley for a certain someone who's name starts with a K. That is the smiley we really need. This is what gets my vote.

[attachment=5683]

DA BOSS


----------



## Mike1950

Also you have to have fun- who the Hell else is going to do that for you- sometimes we forget that. :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950

Boy I sure won't be asking either of you crabs any fishing advice.:cray::cray::cray:


----------



## davidgiul

Spent the day splitting logs Abe Lincoln style since the wood was too hard to rip with my chain saw(with a ripper chain). The log took a look at my saw and said, "is that all you got?" I pulled out my trusty maul and had at it. You can see the results. Of course I had to pop Alieve like m&m's. I was able to cut about 100 bd ft on the bandsaw and what you see in the truck is what is left. My back is acting up just looking at the stuff. I am not sure about the species of wood. I am sending a sample off to the Master Blaster at Hobbithouse and get his thoughts.
[attachment=5691][attachment=5692]


----------



## Mike1950

Very nice looking wood.


----------



## Kevin

Movie days are always good. I guess it was me that sent the rain we haven't any for a week almost. None in the forecast until Monday 30% chance. But the way they change the forecasts these days it could be 100% by tomorrow. 

I'll stick a box of Cheerios in your next order and disguise them as a bag of spinach. Merissa doesn't like spinach does she?


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice looking wood.



Thanks


----------



## davidgiul

rbaccus said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell Roy, I been fishin all day and have not caught a [email protected] thing, except one of the grandkids. I wonder if I am useing the wrong bait or drinking the wrong beer-what do ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> Change bait to 100$ bills and catch chickypoos. They also rise to red sportscars and big sailboats.:irishjig: Wise old cajun
> 
> I am not Roy but I will answer anyway. I think you are having way too much damn fun you old pool hound.
> 
> Go cut some :walnut1950:.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Uh huh. I think big sailboats is how:irishjig: got his keeper.


----------



## Brink

Today was excellent, tomorrow should be better.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today was excellent, tomorrow should be better.



Listen Brink, we simply can't have these kinds of details. Back off dude. WAY too much information.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a productive day today, worked at the part time job for 6 1/2 hrs. tilled the garden for the second time, got all the plants in and watered, went to the big box store and bought some brackets for the wifes hanging flower baskets, put up the canopy on the patio and tied it down. And now I'm just chillin on the barter and drinkin an iced tea, I'm tired but I feel good! Tomorrow I'll fix the landscape lights, put up the brackets I bought today for the wife, get the honey do's done and then maybe I'll get some shop time.


----------



## Kenbo

It was a great day for me. Spent 11 hours in the shop working on my latest build. Well over 100 hours in on it now and loving every minute of it. Glad to hear that you guys are having some great days too.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> It was a great day for me. Spent 11 hours in the shop working on my latest build. Well over 100 hours in on it now and loving every minute of it. Glad to hear that you guys are having some great days too.


Ooooh, I know how fast you work and if you say you have 100 hrs in it, it must be amazing! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> .....went to the big box store and bought some brackets for the wifes hanging flower baskets....



So let me see if I have this right. A guy who builds high-precision world-class stainless steel turning tools cannot make a few hanging basket brackets? 




Sorry Greg I haven't :zing: 'd you in a while I owe you about 3 I think. 


:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....went to the big box store and bought some brackets for the wifes hanging flower baskets....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me see if I have this right. A guy who builds high-precision world-class stainless steel turning tools cannot make a few hanging basket brackets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Greg I haven't :zing: 'd you in a while I owe you about 3 I think.
> 
> 
> :rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

LOL! well I could waste what little time I have making a few brackets, or I could just buy some cheap chinese crap and call it a day so I can get in the shop and do what I really want to do. Oh and the warden is happy Zingers are welcome, I can always use a good laugh!


----------



## davidgiul

Kenbo said:


> It was a great day for me. Spent 11 hours in the shop working on my latest build. Well over 100 hours in on it now and loving every minute of it. Glad to hear that you guys are having some great days too.



The suspense is killing me. What are you making or have I missed something in the previous posts?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man still workin on the honey do's, she might as well right the list on toilet paper as the list never seems to end:lolol: I need shop time, going through withdrawels.


----------



## Brink

Yup, was definitely better than yesterday.


----------



## Kevin

rbaccus said:


> White sailboat, big moon, red TR3, 2 bottles of the stuff with a cork(no screw lids or poptops), skill, daring and finess wins every time!:irishjig:



A couple of bottles of make-believe never hurts either right. Yeah. 


:cof:


----------



## Kevin

Can't be Bob - too much hair. Yeah.


----------



## Mike1950

Had a 1967 TR4 in 1972-what a peice of crap- it looked good-it sounded good, the wood dash looked great and it was a gutless, poorly engineered fix or repair daily whether you drove it or not. Bought a datsun "Fairlady" 1500 sports car after that- what a kick to drive and it never needed anything. Had a crazy crossways seat behind the driver so 3 people could ride in it. We drove that all over that summer. Foot long hair and no cares in the world............


----------



## davidgiul

Joe Rebuild said:


> Well I jumped right up this morning and started cutting some red Euc. Bad idea without doing any stretching I am feeling  and :crutch: I :shame: not have done that :flag_of_truce: eucalyptus


Start popping the Alieve.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Saturday ended with a potentially very costly breakdown on a piece of machinery I make my living with, a vendor's email saying that the $2200 check I had sent a week earlier hadn't arrived, & a no-way-to-get-out-of having to buy a $4000 piece of computer software.

Today rolled around with me just *knowing* the repair was gonna bleed me dry, someone had stolen the check, & wondering how I was gonna pay for the software, the check, & the repair. Three hours and 17 phone calls later, the repair took literally less than a second (once I got a tech on the phone) the check I had sent to the vendor came back return to sender because I had left a number out of their address, & I got the $4000 software for $3995.

When you're wanting to :dash2:, sometimes you get to . It really was a great day!


----------



## DKMD

Did you leave out a decimal, Dane? Or are you really celebrating saving five bucks on four thousand dollars worth of software? If it's the latter, you win... You are officially the tightest guy I know!

I had a great day... Spent a little time in the shop and just got back from 'boys night' with my son at the Chinese buffet!


----------



## Dane Fuller

DKMD said:


> Did you leave out a decimal, Dane? Or are you really celebrating saving five bucks on four thousand dollars worth of software? If it's the latter, you win... You are officially the tightest guy I know!
> 
> I had a great day... Spent a little time in the shop and just got back from 'boys night' with my son at the Chinese buffet!



Nope, no decimal malfunction. 
That's not all I'm celebrating. But, tell me you wouldn't pick up a $5 bill if you found it on the sidewalk....

Congrats on the shop time & "boys night". Chinese food rocks; especially if you get to eat it with your boy!


----------



## Kevin

Wife had a 12 hour shift at the hospital today so I closed shop early to make a mexican dinner for her. By the time I came back from the market she had started the rice for the dogs (we make their food daily fresh with meat/rice/eggs) she was starving so was I so I made a quick rotel/sausage cheese dip and we ate so much of that we looked at each other and said somewhat in unison "let's cook the texmex tomorrow."

So we're lounging and letting the DVR filter out the commercials and will fall alseep to the OKC Lakers game. We aren't huge sports fans but we do like to catch most of the playoffs each year. 

:cof: behave yourself "tonight"/early morning wee hours or I'll make up some kind of onerous new rule just for you. Yeah. Yeah. 



:rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Nothing exists without pictures!!!!!!!! We NEED pictures...............


----------



## Brink

Here's my Sunday...

Me and the Moma climbed Breakneck Ridge. A hike that left us bruised and bloodied...and exhilarated!


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> Here's my Sunday...
> 
> Me and the Moma climbed Breakneck Ridge. A hike that left us bruised and bloodied...and exhilarated!



Nice legs. The ones that are hAnging over the cliff that is


----------



## Kevin

If I were there and fell off, I'd grab hold of the vines and hang on for all I was worth.

[attachment=5800]


:morning2:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> If I were there and fell off, I'd grab hold of the vines and hang on for all I was worth.
> 
> :morning2:



Lucky me, she has them on both legs, and one arm. Dunno what she'd be hanging onto, though.


----------



## Brink

Different climb, no vines.


----------



## txpaulie

Now that's quality time, brink!

I was trying to figure out why one of my bird feeders went empty so fast, compared to others in front of the house...

Seems we got a possum problem, and some of 'em even got velvety racks growin'...

Funny, they'll jump the fence out front, eat the sunflower seeds out of the feeders, and run off when the dogs spot 'em..., rinse, repeat!:wacko1:
Crappy pic out the window...

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics295.jpg


----------



## Kevin

Worked outside all day today and if it hadn't been windy it would've been hot. I got whacked on the forehead with a falling 2 x 8 and put a bump on my head the size of my head. So now I look like a mutant zombie. My wife says it probably knocked some sense into my thick skull. 

Can't hurt. :gaah:

(setting myself up for wisecracks from the usual suspects).


:stupid:

:wasntme:

:wasntme2:


----------



## Mike1950

OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

DOH! Didn't hurt. You know what they say here........no pics didn't happen! I missed it can you do it again? Sorry kevin you opened the door for me, Seriously though, ouch! hope your ok. I know....back to my hole.


----------



## davidgiul

What we want is a picture of you before and after.


----------



## davidgiul

Spent the day at the Moloaa(wrap your tongue around that. It is prounounced just as it is spelled) stump dump and composting center. Some pictures of the operation. Oren is working the front shovel and Jacob his brother is on the end loader. They grind all kinds of organic matter(Milo, NIP etc.) into compost which is ready to sell as top soil in 6 months for 50.00 a yard.

I had to go into town and get the chain cutters sharpened to a 15 degree bevel and 75 degree angle so I could do some aggressive ripping. That took several hours and that is why I only have 2 pieces to post on NIP wood for sale.
[attachment=5847][attachment=5848]
[attachment=5849][attachment=5850]


----------



## Kenbo

Joe Rebuild said:


> I am one day THREEEEEEEEE of a migraine :dash2::dash2: Spent most of yesterday in bed :sad: Have to get up grin and bare it today.



Sorry to hear that Rob. Here's hoping that you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Mike1950

Joe, You need to find out why??? Take it easy.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Joe, You need to find out why...



+1 

Nurse Terry just rattled off a list of things that can trigger them. You should seek treatment and if the the traditional cut & burn guys just want to give you pain meds take them for relief but seek out an alternative med guy to try and fix the cause long term. 

Just my concern in the form of my two cents. Migraines are debilitating as you well know I hope you can get this resolved.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Dang! Sorry to hear that, Joe. I know exactly what you're going through.

I'm sure you know/have tried this but... 
Darkened room, quiet, & ice packs can help some. Excedrin Migraine can make it bearable. A few foods are to avoid: raw onions, chocolate, & MSG are some of the main culprits. I have to leave the house when my wife cuts up an onion.

Hang on till the doc appointment, & find out what the cause is! Feel better soon, bud.


----------



## Kevin

Dane Fuller said:


> Dang! Sorry to hear that, Joe. I know exactly what you're going through.
> 
> I'm sure you know/have tried this but...
> Darkened room, quiet, & ice packs can help some. Excedrin Migraine can make it bearable. A few foods are to avoid: raw onions, chocolate, & MSG are some of the main culprits. I have to leave the house when my wife cuts up an onion.
> 
> Hang on till the doc appointment, & find out what the cause is! Feel better soon, bud.



Except for the onions these are all among the things my wife rattled off when I asked about migraines. Great advice from someone who has been there Dane. Neither Terry nor myself have ever had them thankfully.


----------



## davebug

Joe you can always go the Chinese medicine route, I used to think that stuff was crazy but am a be-leaver now. Two winters ago while sick as a dog a buddy of mine who got sick at the same time was better 3 days later, I asked how he got better and he told me Chinese medicine. He told me that a few years earlier he had kidney stones so bad he could not walk, so he went and tried acupuncture within a few treatments pain was gone and stones taken care of. This made him made him realize that they have been treating stuff like this for thousands of years so they must be onto some thing. So when he got sick he went back to one of the shops in china town and they gave him "Xiao Chai Hu Tang Minor Bupleurum Combination" which is what he attributed to him getting better so much faster. I went and picked some up and within a few days I was completely better. Now when ever I feel like I am getting sick I start taking the stuff haven't been sick since. Weather it works or its just mind over mater I don't know I just like not being sick. Any how feel better.

www.kamwo.com is where I go by the way because many people their speak english which is helpful since that's the only one I know...


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> I am one day THREEEEEEEEE of a migraine :dash2::dash2: Spent most of yesterday in bed :sad: Have to get up grin and bare it today.



Oh, ouch! Migraines stank. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Glad you're feeling better, Joe. Those things always make me feel pretty drained for a while afterward too.

Is that curly burly holly suitable for turning stock? Huh? Huh? Is it? Huh?:wacko1:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Migrains suck! I get them to, not often, now I know when they are coming on and take 800 miligrams of ibuprofen and that usually kills it. I have never been able to figure out what triggers them. Classic sensativity to light sound etc, I just lay down and sleep it off in a dark room. Glad your feeling better! Thank god I have never had one last more than a day. Seems like as I am getting older ibuprofen has become my best friend


----------



## Dane Fuller

Joe Rebuild said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're feeling better, Joe. Those things always make me feel pretty drained for a while afterward too.
> 
> Is that curly burly holly suitable for turning stock? Huh? Huh? Is it? Huh?:wacko1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotflmao3: Likely its best use as bu the time it got to me it has been cut into 12''-20'' long logs. I cant wait to cut into it. Not sure how the rules dictate this but this may put you first in line? :i_dunno:
Click to expand...


Well, let's hope rules dictate...


----------



## Kevin

Another warm one today but still had some wind thankfully. Been building more wood racks around the shop to store more fish. Did I say fish? I meant wood. 

I fed & watered all the animals and my bride just fed us. We're watching Inglorious Bastards (have it paused while she puts things away). We only saw it once right after it came out, so with my memory I get to watch it like a new movie. :i_dunno:

I'm sapped after all week in the sun haven't done that in a while. I'll be out probably before the movie is over and be up too early probably. Oh well I'll have :cof: to keep me comapny if I can't go back to sleep. Yeah.


:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well started my day off with oral surgery, over the years I have had many root canals and gold crowns, had a mouth full of gold at one time. Over the years they have all broken off at the gum line, hereditary bad teeth. So now my jaw bones are like a roller coaster and full of peaks and valleys. So to get a denture and partial to fit properly and not create sore spots the surgeon cut my gums where there are no teeth, front to back and ground down the jaw bone to smooth them out, stretched the gums back over the bone and sewed me up. Oh and while the were in there and while I was knocked out they dug one out that was broke off and pulled 4 more. The pain killers just knock me out and I have slept most of the day. Will take 8 weeks to heal and then get impressions for the top plate and lower partial. Too dopey from the pain killers to get in the shop right now, drugs and equipment now way. maybe I can run some sand paper in a couple of days. On the good side, Lots of ice cream! Feels good on the gums


----------



## Mike1950

Wow greg, I spent the day learning about building from an FHA inspector- could almost be my grandson-%*&^$^&&%$%$$ and that was the nice things I could say-thank goodness I am done -but your day- whewey that sounds bad- Take it easy. Have a good weekend sounds a little silly..............


----------



## Dane Fuller

Dang, Greg!  I'd rather have a migraine....:rofl2:
Get better soon!


----------



## Mike1950

Sorry Joe no offence intended for job- just have trouble with some one that knows nothing about buildings lectureing me about them. He was I very nice kid but ......... 45 years in the biz- I was really really good and kept my overly large mout shut- although my tounge is now about an inch shorter........... Chicago - oh my- I think I will stick to my no-where eastern Wash.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Dane Fuller said:


> Dang, Greg!  I'd rather have a migraine....:rofl2:
> Get better soon!


Well this will be the worst of it, I'll get through this and the rest won't be so bad. I haven't had any molars for years, I chew everything with my front teeth and just can't deal with it anymore. I could probably leave my saw at home and gnaw down a tree like a beaver! God has blessed me with a part time job to pay for my dental work, so it's time. A couple of days of pain on my holliday weekend and maybe if I'm lucky I'll get a day or two in the shop even if I don't run any machinery. I'm pretty out of it from the drugs right now.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, Greg!  I'd rather have a migraine....:rofl2:
> Get better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Well this will be the worst of it, I'll get through this and the rest won't be so bad. I haven't had any molars for years, I chew everything with my front teeth and just can't deal with it anymore. I could probably leave my saw at home and gnaw down a tree like a beaver! God has blessed me with a part time job to pay for my dental work, so it's time. A couple of days of pain on my holliday weekend and maybe if I'm lucky I'll get a day or two in the shop even if I don't run any machinery. I'm pretty out of it from the drugs right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you take it easy Greg. I am going to cut some lumber, I will post some pics and you can live vicariously through me  without the :compress: of course.
Click to expand...

Feelin a little better today, I'm a little swollen but not bad, only hurts when I smile, so Kevin no making me laugh! I quit taking the pain killers and so far so good, a little sore but tolerable, I would rather be a little sore than dizzy and loopy. Just enjoying a cup of coffee finally and gettin my wood fix on the barter. Maybe I can sand a chisel today, no power tools until tomorrow:sad:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Glad you're better. Just don't bend over and pick anything up!


----------



## Kevin

Whoa sorry to hear about your ongoing sordid experience Greg. That's don't sound like fun. I feel for ya. 




woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin no making me laugh!



:canthear:

:ignore:

:wasntme:

:angel:


----------



## Mike1950

Joe I have a certain contempt for gov agencies- probably just built in after 25 yrs running company in private sector. Ex. IRS screwed up one of our electronic deposits in 2007 and credited to another company- of course we had all the electronic banking evidence but it is assumed you are wrong and they are right-which I do understand- fast forward to 2011 to make story short- after continuous communications -IRS agreeing from almost the beginning it was their mistake- but the folder for this had grown to an amazing thickness-problem was solved but alas in may 2011 we received a certified letter informing us that we owed interest on the penaly for the interest on the penalty for a grand total of 57 cents. Now who knows how much it cost to send this cert. letter but after 4 years I was to say the least fed up and told Kathie to just pay the dam 57 cents but she said no cause then it would just start the whole thing again. Now after 8 months in Jan 2012 they agreed for the umpteenth time we owe no money- we will see. The government is the Peter principle at it's finest. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Kevin

Watch it Mike you are supposed to be keeping me in line not the other way around. 


:teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950

Iknow Iknow back to my cave....................:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:


----------



## Brink

Today was pretty darn good, next two should be better.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today was pretty darn good, next two should be better.



I'm pretty slow on some things but I am catching on.


----------



## Mike1950

Zoe, That sounds terrible. kinda sounds like about 3 years ago- I was in bed with a bad tooth and Kathie 5' went to take garbage out to the street. can is 4'+ on wheels and about 6 inches of snow- she is not the most cordinated female in the world. She came in and looked like she had been in a street fight. She would not tell me what happened cause she said I would laugh- finaly the truth came out , somehow the can stopped and she did not and went over the top of it into the snow. Now me I was in trouble at that point for laughing. Boy did she have the nicest black eye.


----------



## Mike1950

No I do not have pictures- I wish I did - trouble golly I am always in trouble- but really it is one of those things at the time was kinda bad but you look back and it is very funny- I am one of those very lucky men that finds a hard working, cute, smart, wonderful woman and tricks her into marrying him........ And at least I didn't turn loose a women eating chair on her Like somebody I know.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950

Oh the black Eye and scrapes on her face went over just great at the office- she was a large medical clinics computer geek-n-med sized IBM not these little things we used. Went over great talking to the Doc's and such.


----------



## Mike1950

They broke the mold when they made her- she thought it was funny. Made a joke of it and had them all laughing. She is almost as crazy as I am.


----------



## Kevin

Zoe OUCH! Glad you didn't get it even worse. 

:crutch:

:blackeye:


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> They broke the mold when they made her- she thought it was funny. Made a joke of it and had them all laughing. She is almost as crazy as I am.



And that is why you are still married and loving it.


----------



## Mike1950

David you are exactly right-we look out there and see the same vision...............


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well 2 days after my oral surgery I am off the narcotic pain killers, quit taking them after the first day, and only taking ibuprofen, got a mouth full of stitches top and bottom. Woke up in pain this morning, stumbled into the kitchen for the ibuprofen bottle and went to the bathroom to look in the mirror I look like a bulldog with jowels, or think Richard Nixon. Really! it took 2 days for my ugly face to swell up! Glad I had this done over a long weekend. But I did hide in the shop today and did some sanding on a chisel and cut some walnut handle blanks on the bandsaw, I love the smell of walnut!


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> :cray::cray::cray: I have a flat tire :cray::cray::cray:



Is it only flat on the bottom?

If so, jack it up and rotate the wheel so the flat part is on top.


----------



## Kevin

Guy has a flat tire beside the insane asylum. Jumps out jacks car accidentally kicks lug nuts into the gutter drain. Gone. Cursing and whining and crying about being late to important gig he hears a voice coming from inside the chain link fence. 

Nut job inside the fence is saying. "Look, just take one lug nut from each of the other wheels and you can get some more from O'Reilly's after your meeting. Drive slow around corners you'll be fine." 

Driver jumps for joy at the solution. "Wow I never would've thought of that! What are YOU doing in an asylum?"

"I'm crazy man. I'm not stupid."


----------



## davidgiul

Joe Rebuild said:


> Scored a IRW today. Zoe and I hand loaded it (she is so hot) 3 pick up loads now i am parked on the couch being served by my bride some yummy bean burritos.


What is so hot, Zoe or the IRW?


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> What is so hot, Zoe or the IRW?



Give you a hint:

IRW is so very cool.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Scored a IRW today. ...



Nope. No :pics: it didn't happen.

Better :edit: your post dude. 



:protest2:

:canthear:

:dunno:

:ornery:


----------



## Dane Fuller

That's a great story.


----------



## Mike1950

Well it might be a picture that would be better later in the Day......... And Kevin I thought this was supossed to be G-rated........


----------



## Kevin

The only thing I could think of picturing Rob standing in knee deep water while Zoe was off getting the wheels was a Bull shark. I always felt safer in deeper water when I lived in Mobile and was fishing/diving/skiing/playing. 'tween the gators and bull sharks I preferred deeper water. :yikes:

Funny story. Blocking out some of it though.


:teethlaugh:

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Bein a pooor northin boy I prefer water that has nothin in it that looks at me as dinner....................


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Bein a pooor northin boy I prefer water that has nothin in it that looks at me as dinner....................



Yup, I don't like bitey critters, either.


----------



## Dane Fuller

If it's got no/stumpy legs, and its teeth are sharper than mine, I don't have much use for it...


----------



## Kevin

Dane Fuller said:


> If it's got no/stumpy legs, and its teeth are sharper than mine, I don't have much use for it...



You don't like power tools? :dunno:

:teethlaugh:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> You don't like power tools? :dunno:
> 
> :teethlaugh:



Yup, I don't like power tools, either.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Kevin said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's got no/stumpy legs, and its teeth are sharper than mine, I don't have much use for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like power tools? :dunno:
> 
> :teethlaugh:
Click to expand...


Add a heartbeat to that list...LOL


----------



## Kevin

Smart dog. The cat in your avatar doesn't look much more lively.


----------



## davduckman2010

:crutch: lousy start today been to hospital today hernia and hip injury a week ago can hardly walk cat scan and mri today . any one had these problems how long for recovery ? :gaah: there will be no :banana::fish::DancingLeprechauns: :irishjig:for me right now my groin feels like some one  and :boxing5: me there. 30 years of heavy pipes on my shoulder finaly catching up with me :dash2::dash2: this sucks


----------



## Kevin

I have a hernia and have had for years. I just push it in and go on. I get an earful for it all the time probably should have it fixed. My dad had 5 hernia operations in span of about 10 years while in the USN. Maybe procvedures are different but remembering him being at home in agony during recovery is why I don't get it "fixed".


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> I have a hernia and have had for years. I just push it in and go on. I get an earful for it all the time probably should have it fixed. My dad had 5 hernia operations in span of about 10 years while in the USN. Maybe procvedures are different but remembering him being at home in agony during recovery is why I don't get it "fixed".



ouch dam sounds painfull this is a lower one and my right side cant sleep hurts to lay flat , i got to keep working so pain pills and off i go ill wait till i cant stand it anymore, as long as i can hold a rod and a gun :lolol: ill have them boys of mine wheel me out there


----------



## Kevin

Dave your hernia is obviously more severe than mine. I tolerate pain pretty well but it does not usually hurt. I only have to push it in a time or two a month when I get carelss and lift improperly. Mine is on the front right side of my waistline. Have to apply pressure to it when I sneeze or cough too or esle that can cause it to pop out. Probably should get it fixed though.

Zoe no apologies for pet pics or any pics. We all love pics and anyone who doesn't like pets better not admit it! 


:kewlpics:


----------



## davidgiul

davduckman2010 said:


> :crutch: lousy start today been to hospital today hernia and hip injury a week ago can hardly walk cat scan and mri today . any one had these problems how long for recovery ? :gaah: there will be no :banana::fish::DancingLeprechauns: :irishjig:for me right now my groin feels like some one  and :boxing5: me there. 30 years of heavy pipes on my shoulder finaly catching up with me :dash2::dash2: this sucks


I take it you have visited Cougar.:davidguil: Hope you feel better
Zoe, Matudie is cute.
One thing old people do is talk about their health problems and injuries. Not that I would ever do such a thing(see my post on job injuries)


----------



## davduckman2010

Missus Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smart dog. The cat in your avatar doesn't look much more lively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny your should say that, I just took a couple pictures of Matudie too. (sorry for overposting of the pets, they're the only kids I have) She was sitting near me looking out the window, no birds or squirrels to chase, got depressed and went to sleep:
Click to expand...


beutiful kitty missus heres my new mouse trap got her 2 days ago minx the manx cat 6 weeks old tiny my little bob cat . my yellow lab thinks its his little :angel:


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Here is our best guard dog hiding from the rain.



Rob there's another big lump under that sheet - you're hiding under there too. Scarety Cat.


----------



## Kevin

Oh yeah that's looking yummy. Fax me one over will ya. 

:hungry:


----------



## Mike1950

Ah Roy lets keep this on a need to know basis and a a a I do not think I need to know quite that much detail. Maybe you should switch from cheerios to Fatina.  Went for a drive, cleaned my shop -well to me it is cleaning to most-well lets just say I am a fir piece from Kenbo clean................


----------



## Brink

Today was pretty good, almost as good as yesterday.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today was pretty good, almost as good as yesterday.



How good was yesterday? A little better than today I'm guessing. 


:eat:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> How good was yesterday? A little better than today I'm guessing.
> 
> :eat:



Yeah, you're probably right. :)


----------



## shadetree_1

Nasty day here in the valley, polution and ozone and 113 degrees with a blast furnace wind, even shut up in the house with her oxygen on Linda has a bad time of it in this stuff, but she can't breathe at a higher alltitude, so we just keep going and do the best we can, God how I hate this, I've had her for 36 years and don't want to let go but this dam COPD is slowly taking her and theres not a dam thing I can do about it and for a guy that has always done something about anything that has come up in our 36 years together, to have to just watch it slowly take her, it's a real killer for me to watch!

Sorry kevin, you asked and I really needed to let it out, thanks

Joe

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Don't apologize Joe I didn't start the thread just to hear about sunshine and daffodils. My dad has it too. I feel for you brother. All our best Karma sent to you and your wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Hang in there, Joe... That COPD is nasty stuff. Best wishes for you and your bride!


----------



## DKMD

My today was not quite as good as Brink's, but I'm thinking my tomorrow might be better than his yesterday.


----------



## davidgiul

rbaccus said:


> Life is good. best garden i ever had--no weeds and laid by. have a young bride and two tractors, 2 lathes, 2 lawnmowers, 2 hot tubs,:gigglesign: all wood shop/barn and had a new horseshed put up today for tractors, camping trailers, all of my wood that has been under temp. pipe tents for 25 years. (44x20) more wood than i can turn ever. fresh maters, bell peppers, garlid, squash, cukes, and now green beans. not a single powered device on my place is broken for the first time in history. tryingto convert a dead palm tree to 2 heirloom vazes:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2: Now if i could just take a shower without bouncing off all 5 walls yeah. Old Fortester:i_dunno::irishjig:


Kaua'i is calling with all its' citrus trees, avocadoes, mango, lychee, the list goes on.:davidguil:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

4 yr old granson and 2 1/2 year old grand daughter have me making our saturday paper airplanes-life gets no better than that.


----------



## Brink

shadetree_1 said:


> Nasty day here in the valley, polution and ozone and 113 degrees with a blast furnace wind, even shut up in the house with her oxygen on Linda has a bad time of it in this stuff, but she can't breathe at a higher alltitude, so we just keep going and do the best we can, God how I hate this, I've had her for 36 years and don't want to let go but this dam COPD is slowly taking her and theres not a dam thing I can do about it and for a guy that has always done something about anything that has come up in our 36 years together, to have to just watch it slowly take her, it's a real killer for me to watch!
> 
> Sorry kevin, you asked and I really needed to let it out, thanks
> 
> Joe



I feel not happy...and wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Brink said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty day here in the valley, polution and ozone and 113 degrees with a blast furnace wind, even shut up in the house with her oxygen on Linda has a bad time of it in this stuff, but she can't breathe at a higher alltitude, so we just keep going and do the best we can, God how I hate this, I've had her for 36 years and don't want to let go but this dam COPD is slowly taking her and theres not a dam thing I can do about it and for a guy that has always done something about anything that has come up in our 36 years together, to have to just watch it slowly take her, it's a real killer for me to watch!
> 
> Sorry kevin, you asked and I really needed to let it out, thanks
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel not happy...and wish there was something I could do to help.
Click to expand...


Joe:

God be with you and your wife. I can only imagine your pain. I'll say an extra prayer for both of you. I've always said I want to pass first because I could never endure the pain. Stay strong my friend..........Jimmy


----------



## Mike1950

Shadetree-I have been there and done that-no fun-but looking back and thinking about what happened I learned more about myself in that period and found that it was love for her that carried me through the darkness. Was not easy but in retrospect it is what love really is. Our prayers are with you!!


----------



## davduckman2010

wow this has been a bad week :dash2::dash2::dash2:first medical problems now yesterday i fell a sleep from the meds at 3:00 pm and wake up at 4:00 pm my house is full of smoke  wind knocked wooden spoons and such onto stove freaked me out burned up microwave / side of fridge / cabenits above and black suit all through the house major smoke damage . save all my pets and me well there goes my insurance rate cleaning co comeing today. what a freaking headache this is going to be but at least im not dead . things can only go up from this:lolol:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

davduckman2010 said:


> wow this has been a bad week :dash2::dash2::dash2:first medical problems now yesterday i fell a sleep from the meds at 3:00 pm and wake up at 4:00 pm my house is full of smoke  wind knocked wooden spoons and such onto stove freaked me out burned up microwave / side of fridge / cabenits above and black suit all through the house major smoke damage . save all my pets and me well there goes my insurance rate cleaning co comeing today. what a freaking headache this is going to be but at least im not dead . things can only go up from this:lolol:



Awwww man that sucks major time!!!! Thank God you and the pets were unharmed. Take it slow and easy..............Jimmy


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> wow this has been a bad week :dash2::dash2::dash2:first medical problems now yesterday i fell a sleep from the meds at 3:00 pm and wake up at 4:00 pm my house is full of smoke  wind knocked wooden spoons and such onto stove freaked me out burned up microwave / side of fridge / cabenits above and black suit all through the house major smoke damage . save all my pets and me well there goes my insurance rate cleaning co comeing today. what a freaking headache this is going to be but at least im not dead . things can only go up from this:lolol:


Holly crap Dave! Glad you are ok, could have been much worse! That's why I quit taking my pain meds after my oral surgery, I was a zombie. This is the kind of news no one want's to here about anyone. Again, glad you and your pets are ok and the damage wasn't worse.


----------



## Kevin

Dave I'm glad you woke up. Sorry to hear that though what a pain. But like everyone says you and your loved ones came out and sounds like your house is still livable (I hope).


----------



## davduckman2010

thanks guys house is still livable never worried about fire before but now i see how easy it is to wipe out you and everything you own real dam fast. ill clean it up fixit up move foreward


----------



## Kevin

I'm just glad you're okay. I know I already said it but I just want to say it again. I'm glad you're okay Dave.


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> I'm just glad you're okay. I know I already said it but I just want to say it again. I'm glad you're okay Dave.


thanks kevin
im just glad my wood stash was safe i almost ran back in to save it :lolol::lolol:


----------



## Kevin

davduckman2010 said:


> im just glad my wood stash was safe i almost ran back in to save it :lolol::lolol:



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Okay I have never rep'd anyone for a funny but you deserve it for what you've been through to say that to a bunch of wood whores. 

:teethlaugh:


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad you're okay. I know I already said it but I just want to say it again. I'm glad you're okay Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks kevin
> im just glad my wood stash was safe i almost ran back in to save it :lolol::lolol:
Click to expand...

Now that's funny right there! At least you sense of humor and prioraties are intact.


----------



## davduckman2010

:dunno:what you going to do .i worry more about a tornado blowin all my purty ambrosia trees away than anything i told you i got a real problem i aint right since i became a hoarder i got cameras out there watchin for them there wood theives:creep: got to get some rock salt from roy cause im :crutch: up and cant chase em. i might have that cleanin crew wash the suit off my sycamore blanks while there at it. yep i need help i do :lolol::lolol:


----------



## davduckman2010

Joe Rebuild said:


> Everything except life is replaceable. We are glad all are well.



thank you rebuild clan kittys just fine too


----------



## davidgiul

davduckman2010 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad you're okay. I know I already said it but I just want to say it again. I'm glad you're okay Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks kevin
> im just glad my wood stash was safe i almost ran back in to save it :lolol::lolol:
Click to expand...

To :diablo: with the pictures, save the wood stash.
:davidguil:


----------



## davduckman2010

davidgiul said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad you're okay. I know I already said it but I just want to say it again. I'm glad you're okay Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks kevin
> im just glad my wood stash was safe i almost ran back in to save it :lolol::lolol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To :diablo: with the pictures, save the wood stash.
> :davidguil:
Click to expand...


lol yep i gota problem i do


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Heading out to pick up a BIG NIP this morning  May even get to cutting up some MP too.



I think Roy is probably jealous you getting to mess with pine today and he can't. Take pictures for him.


----------



## davduckman2010

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to pick up a BIG NIP R.O.Y. this morning  May even get to cutting up some MP too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roy is probably jealous you getting to mess with pine today and he can't. Take pictures for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to save the pitch for him I hear it makes for a great glue :roypine:
Click to expand...


:lolol::lolol::hornets::stirthepot:


----------



## shadetree_1

Mike1950 said:


> Shadetree-I have been there and done that-no fun-but looking back and thinking about what happened I learned more about myself in that period and found that it was love for her that carried me through the darkness. Was not easy but in retrospect it is what love really is. Our prayers are with you!!



Thanks folks for the encouragement and blessing and karma, we will just keep on truckin and doing best we can, when it's time, then it's time and I'm sure God has a plan for her ( although I wish he would let me in on the plan from time to time) might make it a little easier, but " mine is not to reason why" just accept it and go on, (not easy to do as some of you know) I'll do the best that I can.

Thanks folks

Joe and Linda


----------



## davidgiul

shadetree_1 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shadetree-I have been there and done that-no fun-but looking back and thinking about what happened I learned more about myself in that period and found that it was love for her that carried me through the darkness. Was not easy but in retrospect it is what love really is. Our prayers are with you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks folks for the encouragement and blessing and karma, we will just keep on truckin and doing best we can, when it's time, then it's time and I'm sure God has a plan for her ( although I wish he would let me in on the plan from time to time) might make it a little easier, but " mine is not to reason why" just accept it and go on, (not easy to do as some of you know) I'll do the best that I can.
> 
> Thanks folks
> 
> Joe and Linda
Click to expand...

"time and unforseen circumstances befall us" 
Sorry to hear about your wife's trials, Joe. Marriage is a wonderful thing and when the 2 have grown to one flesh it is even better. The other side of the sword is that when part of us is suffering it hurts and there is not much we can do to make it better.


----------



## BangleGuy

shadetree_1 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shadetree-I have been there and done that-no fun-but looking back and thinking about what happened I learned more about myself in that period and found that it was love for her that carried me through the darkness. Was not easy but in retrospect it is what love really is. Our prayers are with you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks folks for the encouragement and blessing and karma, we will just keep on truckin and doing best we can, when it's time, then it's time and I'm sure God has a plan for her ( although I wish he would let me in on the plan from time to time) might make it a little easier, but " mine is not to reason why" just accept it and go on, (not easy to do as some of you know) I'll do the best that I can.
> 
> Thanks folks
> 
> Joe and Linda
Click to expand...


Joe, I am sorry to hear of about your wife. I lost my Dad in Feb to leukemia and my 49 yr old brother (only sibling I have) started chemo for lymphoma 6 weeks ago. It is not easy to comprehend these things and it all seems surreal. I suppose I hide in my shop to avoid facing reality sometimes. We all have our ways of dealing with grief. But we also have a lot to be thankful for. God bless!


----------



## Brink

Today was pretty ok.

Moma and I went for a little hike...8.7 miles we covered. 



[attachment=6343]

Found a little spot for lunch.



[attachment=6344]

The views were nice.



[attachment=6345]

Trails were challenging.



[attachment=6346]

Tired feet, sore bodies, refreshed spirit.


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> Today was pretty ok.
> 
> Moma and I went for a little hike...8.7 miles we covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a little spot for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The views were nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trails were challenging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tired feet, sore bodies, refreshed spirit.


Yo Brink,
Impressed with the picture posting abilities. Even got the size right. Cool
Oh Yeah I almost forgot: What do you think of those Celtics laying it on Miami? Of course in a couple of days I maybe eating these words but for now I am enjoying their little run.


----------



## Brink

davidgiul said:


> Yo Brink,
> Impressed with the picture posting abilities. Even got the size right. Cool
> Oh Yeah I almost forgot: What do you think of those Celtics laying it on Miami? Of course in a couple of days I maybe eating these words but for now I am enjoying their little run.



Pic posting, I keep hearing about resizing, upload issues etc. I use an iPad and forum runner. I attach a pic, the iPad does the rest. As long as the app behaves, and lately it has, this couldn't be easier. Its no skill on my part. Of course there is a downside, smileys come up as text and looks like a kitten was playing with a keyboard. 

Any team playing Miami is my favorite team. So I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Kevin

I'm just now getting around. I pulled something and my neck and left shoulder area clearing out that tree that fell in my parnts yard yesterday and had a delayed reaction to it evidently. - the pain has been almost intolerable. Been lying in bed with with a berm of pillows against the head board watching ESPN. Feel better standing or sitting than lying. 

I don't often get hurt to the point of incapacitation but this is kicking my butt. Go Celtics. Go Spurs.


----------



## davidgiul

It totaly sucks gettig old. Things don't heal well or as quickly. Where is my Aleve? I take a few at a time when I feel the lower back starting to quiver. Suzy is into natural healing so she gives me a dirty look every time I mention the medication. So I stopped mentioning it and she will ask if my back hurts(obvious when it does) and then she will ask if I have taken any Aleve and then give me a dirty look. Can't win. Of course when her back is bothering her I offer her some of my Aleve.


----------



## Kevin

Next time she asks tell her "I am treating it naturally this time." When she smiles with approval and asks "Oh goody what natural treatment are you using?"

"I'm popping ibuprofen like candy . . . naturally!"


----------



## Mike1950

Yes I know the feeling -my lower back has been giving me fits!!!! - Growing old???? the alternative aint so hot and seems rather limiting and I always preferred above ground work so I will stick to getting older.........


----------



## Mike1950

I WISH- unfortunately back pain is no stranger. Nver stopped me before and It won't now. I have had tendinitous almost everywhere. Just a product of useing your body. I would not change one thing............


----------



## davidgiul

Joe Rebuild said:


> My back has been holding together lately. It is the elbow that is blown out lately. One thing at a time is all I can hope for.
> 
> Mike at your age you may just think they are ''new'' pains really you had them yesterday you just dont recall .:hornets:


Something is different with your profile picture. Can't quite figure it out. Giving us a sneak peak at a possible calendar?


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> Next time she asks tell her "I am treating it naturally this time." When she smiles with approval and asks "Oh goody what natural treatment are you using?"
> 
> "I'm popping ibuprofen like candy . . . naturally!"


She will give me her constipated look and walk away.


----------



## davidgiul

She will give me her constipated look and walk away.
[/quote]

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: You have me literally LMAO out loud :rofl2:
[/quote]
Constipation jogged my memory for this next question. Since I have your attention, do you have a problem with wood borers getting into the NIP and if so what do you do to stop them?


----------



## shadetree_1

Mike1950 said:


> Yes I know the feeling -my lower back has been giving me fits!!!! - Growing old???? the alternative aint so hot and seems rather limiting and I always preferred above ground work so I will stick to getting older.........



As you said my friend, as long as we are vertical (or somewhat vertical) and taking in oxygen, IT"S A GOOD DAY !! Beats the heck out of looking at the roots from the bottom side !!!!!!!! Most days (well for the most part, most days) I feel like I'm 35 not 65! Today is not on of those days as I cut a bunch of Desert Ironwood this morning and have a bad habit of not cutting it into manageable pieces and putting it into the truck anyhow, so now I pay for it! oh well gotta keep going!!!

Joe


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Kevin said:


> I'm just now getting around. I pulled something and my neck and left shoulder area clearing out that tree that fell in my parnts yard yesterday and had a delayed reaction to it evidently. - the pain has been almost intolerable. Been lying in bed with with a berm of pillows against the head board watching ESPN. Feel better standing or sitting than lying.
> 
> I don't often get hurt to the point of incapacitation but this is kicking my butt. Go Celtics. Go Spurs.



 Kevin

That couldn't be a sign of  age setting in could it? :rotflmao3:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Joe Rebuild said:


> My back has been holding together lately. It is the elbow that is blown out lately. One thing at a time is all I can hope for.
> 
> Mike at your age you may just think they are ''new'' pains really you had them yesterday you just dont recall .:hornets:



Now that was funny


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

shadetree_1 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know the feeling -my lower back has been giving me fits!!!! - Growing old???? the alternative aint so hot and seems rather limiting and I always preferred above ground work so I will stick to getting older.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you said my friend, as long as we are vertical (or somewhat vertical) and taking in oxygen, IT"S A GOOD DAY !! Beats the heck out of looking at the roots from the bottom side !!!!!!!! Most days (well for the most part, most days) I feel like I'm 35 not 65! Today is not on of those days as I cut a bunch of Desert Ironwood this morning and have a bad habit of not cutting it into manageable pieces and putting it into the truck anyhow, so now I pay for it! oh well gotta keep going!!!
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


Any day you can wake up and put your feet on the floor is a good day


----------



## davidgiul

rbaccus said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just now getting around. I pulled something and my neck and left shoulder area clearing out that tree that fell in my parnts yard yesterday and had a delayed reaction to it evidently. - the pain has been almost intolerable. Been lying in bed with with a berm of pillows against the head board watching ESPN. Feel better standing or sitting than lying.
> 
> I don't often get hurt to the point of incapacitation but this is kicking my butt. Go Celtics. Go Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop studying chaionsaw catalogs and start shopping for a hot tub. best investment you will ever make and gets better every birthday. jusy picture skinnydipping with your squeeze and a bottle of baileys in the full moon. i have two--i in and on the deck. better than vicoden yeah. good to thaw out froze deer quarters too.
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true Cajun. Practical as ever


----------



## woodtickgreg

I told a friend the other day I just want a day where something doesn't hurt. He said on that day they will be throwing dirt on your face and planting you six feet under!:lolol:


----------



## ripjack13

Hmmm...since the hub bub here lately has been how everything aches on their bodies, I'll keep in tune. My knee has had a few surgeries on it. It is in constant pain. The Dr's have no clue why. So seeing as how it's constantly hurting and being worked on, I decided to get a tattoo on the backside. Of my knee. 

http://i.Rule #2/YwGqCl.jpg

A hinge. A busted up old dilapidated, with mismatched screws, and a bent nail holding it in place. 

Silly me. 2 hours of excruciating pain. But...it's done. And there you have it.

Oh..did I mention my knee hurts?


----------



## Mike1950

hwo has my Day been- I am Old crabby, my back hurts and I absolutely LOVE MY LIFE hey you only get what you get and I chose to ENJOY it and today has been a wonderful day- the generosity of this group is overwhelming.


----------



## davidgiul

ripjack13 said:


> Hmmm...since the hub bub here lately has been how everything aches on their bodies, I'll keep in tune. My knee has had a few surgeries on it. It is in constant pain. The Dr's have no clue why. So seeing as how it's constantly hurting and being worked on, I decided to get a tattoo on the backside. Of my knee.
> 
> http://i.Rule #2/YwGqCl.jpg
> 
> A hinge. A busted up old dilapidated, with mismatched screws, and a bent nail holding it in place.
> 
> Silly me. 2 hours of excruciating pain. But...it's done. And there you have it.
> 
> Oh..did I mention my knee hurts?


Trying to compete with Brink's wife? You are gonna have to do better than that. Cool ink


----------



## ripjack13

Seeing as how I'm still a n00b around here, could you elaborate on that last post? 
Thanx....


----------



## davduckman2010

davidgiul said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...since the hub bub here lately has been how everything aches on their bodies, I'll keep in tune. My knee has had a few surgeries on it. It is in constant pain. The Dr's have no clue why. So seeing as how it's constantly hurting and being worked on, I decided to get a tattoo on the backside. Of my knee.
> 
> http://i.Rule #2/YwGqCl.jpg
> 
> A hinge. A busted up old dilapidated, with mismatched screws, and a bent nail holding it in place.
> 
> Silly me. 2 hours of excruciating pain. But...it's done. And there you have it.
> 
> Oh..did I mention my knee hurts?
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to compete with Brink's wife? You are gonna have to do better than that. Cool ink
Click to expand...


very original there rip dave


----------



## Kevin

Rip I've never been into tattoos because when I was in my 20s and had been thinking about getting one for a few years, those few years was when they had exploded again in popularity and had become "fashionable". When I realized that then I knew I'd never get one. I have always tried to "float" against the stream. 

But every now and then I will see one that I like. Like maybe one out of ten thousand. Your hinge and the reason for it almost makes me wish my knees were worse than they are. No kidding if my knees ever get really really bad and they can't fix them I'm going to print yours off and take it to a tattoo artist and get my first tattoos. That's how cool I think yours is. Love it!

:irishjig:


----------



## Kevin

Well I am still gonna be 52 for a few more days and I can tell it; I'm still young enough to heal up fast! I slept in until almost 8 this AM but when I finally rolled out of bed I couldn't believe I had NO PAIN at all. A little stiffness but no pain and I feel good to go. Got plenty to do too!

Glad this didn't happen next week or I'd be too old to heal up. 


:no dice. more please:

:rchelo:

:kidw_truck_smiley:

:banana:


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> Well I am still gonna be 52 for a few more days and I can tell it; I'm still young enough to heal up fast! I slept in until almost 8 this AM but when I finally rolled out of bed I couldn't believe I had NO PAIN at all. A little stiffness but no pain and I feel good to go. Got plenty to do too!
> 
> Glad this didn't happen next week or I'd be too old to heal up.
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please:
> 
> :rchelo:
> 
> :kidw_truck_smiley:
> 
> :banana:


Ah the miracles of morphine


----------



## davidgiul

ripjack13 said:


> Seeing as how I'm still a n00b around here, could you elaborate on that last post?
> Thanx....


post 320 in this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin

Been good but its getting hot. How hot is it you ask?

It's so hot I saw two trees fighting over a dog.

How hot is it in your parts?


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

justturnin said:


> Been good but its getting hot. How hot is it you ask?
> 
> It's so hot I saw two trees fighting over a dog.
> 
> How hot is it in your parts?



The day's been great BUT it's too :censored2: cold and too :censored2: wet. This is June 5th and it was 45 degrees outside this AM and I'm too :censored2: cheap to turn on the heat. The weather in NJ is :censored2: :censored2: :censored2:

Oh by the way did I mention I hate the :censored2: cold. If only I could convince my wife to move to Arizona  >100 degrees


----------



## shadetree_1

justturnin said:


> Been good but its getting hot. How hot is it you ask?
> 
> It's so hot I saw two trees fighting over a dog.
> 
> How hot is it in your parts?



2 PM MST and 103 degrees. Just warming up. Not hot yet but it will be! After all this is Arizona in the summertime!! And the heat in Arizona is why God made COLD beer and swimming pools!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brink

jimmythewoodworker said:


> The day's been great BUT it's too :censored2: cold and too :censored2: wet. This is June 5th and it was 45 degrees outside this AM and I'm too :censored2: cheap to turn on the heat. The weather in NJ is :censored2: :censored2: :censored2:
> 
> Oh by the way did I mention I hate the :censored2: cold. If only I could convince my wife to move to Arizona  >100 degrees



I liked it, warmed up to 62. Good working weather.


----------



## Kevin

rbaccus said:


> ... My bride does not believe me or doc yet--imagine.



I might not believe most of what you say either _yet_ or maybe I might -- imagine. But I like you either way. 

Yeah.


----------



## ripjack13

Thanx for the compliments fellas. I must say, when I was getting it done I almost broke my phone squeezing the poop out of it. I was trying to play a game of hold 'em on it and just kept hitting all in. My wife told me she wished she had a camera to take a pic of my face. The tattooist thought I'd quit after the outline. It was a weird feeling pain. From my toes to my neck, a rattling buzzing kind of thing. I'm glad only one knee is is tattood. I don't think I could have done both.


----------



## Mike1950

I had to get radiation- they give you little pencil sized dots-tattoos. Now I am a tough ol bird but the 1 on each side of my belly brought tears to my eyes. Everytime I see a tattoo anywhere near a sensitive area it makes me cringe and I think you PAID for that pain???? Diiferent strokes for........... cool tattoo though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

hey guys little time for me on here so far this week . waited three days for a cleanin crew to show up after my little kitchen fire . not bad though 4 to 6.000 dollars to clean house then paint every room and a new micro wave and fridge hmmmmmmmm lets see now were up to 11.000 dollars and oh ya carpets floors furniture and any thing else 15 to 20 grand total ya just a little smoke damage :lolol:. working nights 6 to 4 in the morning and there here at 8:00 am so no sleep either it will only take a week to clean it . its ok though docs will give me sedatives friday after my cat scan for my hernia. life is good :lolol::lolol::lolol: cant wait for the auction this weekend to take my mind off of this crap


----------



## Kevin

Dave I hope you have insurance? Even if you do you got a deductible and here you are sending me donations makes me feel very humble.


----------



## Kevin

My wife came home with a tattoo once on her shoulder I forget what it was. A rose or something that I thought was totally nonplussing. Is that a word? She said "You aren't upset?" I said of course not but the fact you think I would get "upset" because you want a tattoo sort of pisses me off." :teethlaugh:

I thought it was a permanent one but it was one of those temporary ones. She thought about it and said "Maybe I get a permanent one day then." I said "Cool. But get something worth getting next time if your do."

I don't think she's given it another thought. I think she just wanted to see my reaction. I noticed one tattoo that men used to get but women never do is "Mom". 



There are some cool tats out there and many are clearly works of art.


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Dave I hope you have insurance? Even if you do you got a deductible and here you are sending me donations makes me feel very humble.



i got insurance not a problem there taken care of it hell i been paying the same co. for 20 years time to get some back just a big headache. i would like to get more than 3 hours sleep though. hey i havent seen this house this clean ever:rofl2::rofl2: i might have these guys come back once a month :lolol: but id have to sell a lot of wood to afford them. nobody got hurt life goes on deal with it


----------



## Kevin

Rob I heard Colin Cowherd talking about how tattoo removal business is at an all-time high. We've all come across wrung-out "hippies" ffrom the sixties with some horrible looking tats like "P ... E ... A ... C ... E" spelled out on each knuckle or finger. I saw one one time spelled out on all ten fingers"

"F O C K T H E M A N"

Except the O was a U of course. I bet he couldn't get a job with the FBI.


----------



## davduckman2010

Missus Rebuild said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got insurance not a problem there taken care of it hell i been paying the same co. for 20 years time to get some back just a big headache. i would like to get more than 3 hours sleep though. hey i havent seen this house this clean ever:rofl2::rofl2: i might have these guys come back once a month :lolol: but id have to sell a lot of wood to afford them. nobody got hurt life goes on deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> so glad nobody got hurt, and even tho expensive, you can stay in the house and it wasn't worse than it was. sending positive thoughts your way!
Click to expand...


thanx rebuild clan my glass is always half full life is good


----------



## Kevin

This guy got his arm bit off by a shark. Now THAT I would have definitely done also if I had lost my arm to a shark and had thought to do this - totally way cool in my book:

[attachment=6463]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> This guy got his arm bit off by a shark. Now THAT I would have definitely done also if I had lost my arm to a shark and had thought to do this - totally way cool in my book:



wow that is frickin wild ouch hurts to look at it


----------



## davidgiul

Missus Rebuild said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to get radiation- they give you little pencil sized dots-tattoos. Now I am a tough ol bird but the 1 on each side of my belly brought tears to my eyes. Everytime I see a tattoo anywhere near a sensitive area it makes me cringe and I think you PAID for that pain???? Diiferent strokes for........... cool tattoo though.
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE the hinge tattoo Ripjack! so unique in a world full of 'un-unique' tattoos. i really like the meaning behind it for you too. my hubby is tempted by that idea also since his knees are pretty much crab-meat now.
> 
> mike, you would have been hiding under the bench or socked my ink artist in the nose if you had gotten my work...my entire back is inked, all the way around both my ankles, one bicep and a dragon on my lower hip/abdomen. and it is beautiful. and it was all painful. the worst was on my spine...i could feel vibrating & grinding through my whole body and even in my teeth! i have a burled, blooming plum tree on my back. i'm just addicted to tattoos now...not sure why. not because it's cool or trendy or whatever, each tattoo tells a story for me and has deep meaning. i want more!
Click to expand...

Looks like brink's Main squeeze has some competition 
On another note: all this talk about blown body parts is the real reason for DKMD interest in this site


----------



## Brink

davidgiul said:


> Looks like brink's Main squeeze has some competition



Oh geez! I'll keep that quiet. "A" personality, everything is a competition. (she was taking swings at me after playing air hockey. For real!)


----------



## woodtickgreg

I don't have any tats, but if I did I couldn't show you as I have been banned here from ever taking my shirt off. My son has some cool ones, but he always has been rebelious. if you want him to do something, just tell him he can't. I did take my shirt off once and layed on the beach, but little kids kept trying to roll me back in the water.:lolol:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Really good. Getting better.


----------



## Mizer

Started out pretty good until the Revenuer showed up at my door.:gaah::gaah:


----------



## shadetree_1

Mizer said:


> Started out pretty good until the Revenuer showed up at my door.:gaah::gaah:



That's a dirty word, the one that starts with an R, I can't bring myself to say it! When I was young and dumb back in good old Georgia I ran from them a few times ( about 1963 I think, I was 15 ), had a 62 Impala SS with a 409 and tri-power, never did catch me!


----------



## shadetree_1

bigcouger said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started out pretty good until the Revenuer showed up at my door.:gaah::gaah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a dirty word, the one that starts with an R, I can't bring myself to say it! When I was young and dumb back in good old Georgia I ran from them a few times ( about 1963 I think, I was 15 ), had a 62 Impala SS with a 409 and tri-power, never did catch me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where at in Georgia Im from Murry County
> Roy
Click to expand...


Right on the Bartow/Cobb county line, right between wet and dry back then, I lived in Acworth. Right off of old 41 hiway, right where it comes to Allatoona lake and curves right, up the hill from the pavement a half mile on the right.
Joe


----------



## Mizer

bigcouger said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started out pretty good until the Revenuer showed up at my door.:gaah::gaah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a dirty word, the one that starts with an R, I can't bring myself to say it! When I was young and dumb back in good old Georgia I ran from them a few times ( about 1963 I think, I was 15 ), had a 62 Impala SS with a 409 and tri-power, never did catch me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where at in Georgia Im from Murry County
> Roy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on the Bartow/Cobb county line, right between wet and dry back then, I lived in Acworth. Right off of old 41 hiway, right where it comes to Allatoona lake and curves right, up the hill from the pavement a half mile on the right.
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been there a few time LOL I was born in Eton 1 room house
> Roy
Click to expand...

I wish I was talking about the kind of revenuer that you are talking about. In fact I wish I had a little of the stuff that the kind of revenuer you are talking about was after. This kind of revenuer is the internal kind, you know like the large intestine kind.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well we will see how the rest of the day goes but it is not starting out well. I had oral surgery on my 25th and all was going well, woke up this morning and the whole side of my face has swelled up and is quite painfull. I got a call into the surgeon but it is sunday and the answering service is trying to get ahold of him. something tells me this is not going to be fun. Man I thought I was on the mend and now this, probably an infection.


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Well we will see how the rest of the day goes but it is not starting out well. I had oral surgery on my 25th and all was going well, woke up this morning and the whole side of my face has swelled up and is quite painfull. I got a call into the surgeon but it is sunday and the answering service is trying to get ahold of him. something tells me this is not going to be fun. Man I thought I was on the mend and now this, probably an infection.



That stanks, big time :( 

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Mike1950

Boy sorry to hear that Greg- I got an abcessed tooth on Thanksgiving a few years back- I feel for you that is no good.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just got off the phone with the surgeon, he said it is probably a antibiotic resistant infection. I was on penascillon after the surgery and thought all was well. he is calling in a different antibiotic to the pharmacy. Work is going to be so fun tomorrow, may have to go in to see the doc if there is no improvement or if it gets worse:sad:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

:wtf1: Geeez it's June 13th and the high today in central NJ was 64 :censored2: degrees. Where the 
:censored2: is summer? :censored2: :censored2: :censored2:


----------



## Mike1950

I am hearin ya Jimmy, Yesterday we got up to about 80 and today in high 50's one helluva thunder and rain storm. Oh well it is the weather. I am just wonderin when I get more of my share of global warming.........................:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin

Been cool here too. All damned day we've had this small stationary storm system developing to the west and dissipating to our east, so that it appears we have this one storm system just hanging over us. Had it all day like this. Rain mostly but then like now some stormy/lighting (off go the puters) and now it's lighting again. 

[attachment=6706]

Not complaining just griping. 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Perfect here, low 70's and sunny. sorry guys and galls, I don't like the heat. Seams like the older I get the less I can tolerate it. I guess that's why I live in Michigan, I only gotta deal with the heat for a few months.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Beautiful day in West Virginia! Returned from 10 days in Connecticut where I used some of my huge stash of lumber (maple, cherry, and walnut) in my son's beach house in Old Lyme. It's like 30 feet from the ocean! Took the motor from my planer to a guy who welded the pully to the shaft because it was unrepairable as it was. Only charged me $5 to fix it! I gave him $10 as my contribution to the underground economy! Spent about an hour with my best friend installing the motor. Planer works great! Then we sat on the porch of my under construction house for nearly two hours, just enjoying good company and gazing out over the beautiful 60 mile vista. Kay and I then mowed our lawn. Finished the day on the back porch with Kay, my wife of 43 years, eating a great meal prepared on the grill. (polish sausage mixed with all kinds of veggies from our garden and a great wine) The bard owls were carrying on quite a conversation in the forest surrounding our home. This is what retirement is all about! LOVING IT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

woodtickgreg said:


> Perfect here, low 70's and sunny. sorry guys and galls, I don't like the heat. Seams like the older I get the less I can tolerate it. I guess that's why I live in Michigan, I only gotta deal with the heat for a few months.



I get it! My dream was to retire "in a place where I could wear a long sleeved flannel shirt on the hottest day of the year and still need a light jacket now and then". A forested mountain top in West Virginia aint quite it, but it's pretty close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Ralph Muhs said:


> Beautiful day in West Virginia! Returned from 10 days in Connecticut where I used some of my huge stash of lumber (maple, cherry, and walnut) in my son's beach house in Old Lyme. It's like 30 feet from the ocean! Took the motor from my planer to a guy who welded the pully to the shaft because it was unrepairable as it was. Only charged me $5 to fix it! I gave him $10 as my contribution to the underground economy! Spent about an hour with my best friend installing the motor. Planer works great! Then we sat on the porch of my under construction house for nearly two hours, just enjoying good company and gazing out over the beautiful 60 mile vista. Kay and I then mowed our lawn. Finished the day on the back porch with Kay, my wife of 43 years, eating a great meal prepared on the grill. (polish sausage mixed with all kinds of veggies from our garden and a great wine) The bard owls were carrying on quite a conversation in the forest surrounding our home. This is what retirement is all about! LOVING IT





Excellent day Ralph. Except for the 60 mile view and a forest around our house we have days just like that!


----------



## Kevin

LMAO if there's a small thunderstorm anywhere within 200 miles it's gonna get us. This is moving SE toward that bullseye which is my place. I guess I can't complain about a drought but dangit I NEED TO HARVEST SOME LOGS!. :dash2:

[attachment=6745]


----------



## Dane Fuller

Kevin said:


> LMAO if there's a small thunderstorm anywhere within 200 miles it's gonna get us. This is moving SE toward that bullseye which is my place. I guess I can't complain about a drought but dangit I NEED TO HARVEST SOME LOGS!. :dash2:



Be careful, Kev. You could be like we were last year...an island surrounded by dirt.:lolol:

We've had around 4.5 inches this week. By this time last year we'd already gone 7 months without a drop. Everybody in town is happy, except the farmers. I understand their concern about not getting a crop put in, but I'm beginning to think they'd bitch if their ice cream was cold.


----------



## Kevin

We had a mild tornado pass through south of us and roll a couple of mobile homes over. Three injured no fatalities as yet. Getting pounded pretty hard surprised we have internet and power. Usually gets knocked out - out here in the boon docks.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Keep yer head down.


----------



## Kevin

Dane Fuller said:


> Keep yer head down.



I can see the sunshine west of us through the clouds. Good old Texas weather. Rained so hard for a spell - it's what Josey Wales called "A frog strangler" and I could see clear skies to the west through the rain while to the south and east it was jet black. Storm has weakened a great deal in last few minutes.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep yer head down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the sunshine west of us through the clouds. Good old Texas weather. Rained so hard for a spell - it's what Josey Wales called "A frog strangler" and I could see clear skies to the west through the rain while to the south and east it was jet black. Storm has weakened a great deal in last few minutes.
Click to expand...

Yup, wuped em again, now spit.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Kevin said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep yer head down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... *Good old Texas weather* ......
Click to expand...


You know the old saying. If you don't like the weather in Texas; wait a minute.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Yup, wuped em again, now spit.



Will Sampson (Ten Bears) is buried across the river not too far from here. I know he isn't in that rotten carcass but I still gain a certain measure of satisfaction knowing he was laid to rest within a very powerful spit of a distance. 

In his raspy deep voice . . . . 

"I am Ten Bears."

One of my favorite scenes from the movie. No way to pick a single favorite because there are just too many.


----------



## Brink

Poor kid, worked so hard, went home stiff. Lol


----------



## Kevin

No I think he wants to mow it every day now if you have "yard statues" like that. :yikes: By the way Roy, how much do you charge a guy to let him mow your lawn?


Glad you made it home in one piece and happy fathers day to you.


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::dash2: Worst part was the lawn didnt get all done tho :dash2::dash2:



Well sometimes it's okay to leave a little bit undone. I just mowed my front yard right before I saw your post and covered in grass from weed-eating too. Not enough light to even start the back but hey it's two acres not fun to mow. 

*Never* gets done completely. Just happy to have it though.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> ...By the way Roy, how much do you charge a guy to let him mow your lawn?



I'm hoping the right to mow Roy's yard is included in the next auction!


----------



## Mike1950

Better watch it Peta might have something to say about you makin trees bleed. And Zoe what the hell are letting Joe Ly down on the job for:dash2::dash2::dash2:- you need a much bigger stick.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Bloodwood. The real stuff. 

:eat_popcorn:


----------



## davidgiul

Spent the morning with Dean Mayer in his shop on the south side. His specialty in life is making shoji doors. His hobby is milling koa and monkey pod logs, hence the saw. He liked Stihl saws but he is now leaning toward Huskys because the ease of getting parts. I think the name of the saw in the picture is Bertha. I think this is the saw for twigman
[attachment=6878]


----------



## Kevin

If he ever decides to sell Bertha let me know.


----------



## woodtickgreg

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Gina got here an she brought a card from all the Nurses thats been taking care of me, I got bad news Yesterday but going to continue with my treatment an I scaned the front of the card an its a good one to, Catherine has it on Facebook so she posted it again
> Roy


I feel for you Roy. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> We are praying for your health Roy.



Same here, Roy


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

This has been a great day in NJ Getting a lot of yard/garden work done. And it's 'posed to go over 100 degrees today

I could actually go to only 3 layers of clothes:irishjig::irishjig:

Of course the rest of the folks in NJ are dying today from the nice hot weather :rotflmao3: :diablo::diablo: Aliens love hot weather:diablo::diablo:


----------



## drycreek

It's one of those days, everything hurts but life is good.


----------



## Brink

jimmythewoodworker said:


> This has been a great day in NJ Getting a lot of yard/garden work done. And it's 'posed to go over 100 degrees today
> 
> I could actually go to only 3 layers of clothes:irishjig::irishjig:
> 
> Of course the rest of the folks in NJ are dying today from the nice hot weather :rotflmao3: :diablo::diablo: Aliens love hot weather:diablo::diablo:



Not a great day in NY. Don't feel like doing any yard/garden work. it went over 100 degrees today, ick

I removed layers until the local officials gave me a warning.

And of course I'm dying today from this (insert bad word here) hot weather. Brinks don't like hot weather. 

Lol (I crack myself up) 


[attachment=6946]

Happy thoughts, happy thoughts


----------



## woodtickgreg

Me no likey hot weather either! Been hot here all week, mid to upper 90's with humidity. ditto on the ick.


----------



## Mike1950

Ahh, first really hot day here 90 30% humidity, I got a very nice 70 lb box from fed ex today- 40 lbs of very pretty myrtle burl and an added surprise of 30lbs of the coolest curly tight ringed old growth redwood. Spent the afternoon hiding them from aliens. Cleaning shop for really hot weather in july aug.-it will be a very pleasant 70 in there if I keep the door shut- the wonders of insulation. NO MORE pictures of white stuff:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:-it will come soon enough.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> . NO MORE pictures of white stuff:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:-it will come soon enough.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:





[attachment=6947]

Sorry, I felt taunted. Hahaha

Thats my car...


----------



## ripjack13

Omg...it was really hot today 105. And yesterday. 101.....of course I was the one who got the honor of jackhammering cement block out of some second story windows. There was a nice breeze....til I went up in the scissor lift. Then nothin....well...at least I got towork on my farmer tan. Lol.


----------



## Brink

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well I found out certain hospitals frown on having a creative mind today, :cray::cray: :i_dunno::i_dunno: an it wasnt my fault :cray::cray:



How can they frown on a creative mind???? Give 'em heck, Roy.

Teach them about mind, body and soul.


----------



## Mike1950

Roy, "an it wasnt my fault " I have only one thing to say BULL$H!*&^ I am sure that they put on extra security in the time frame you are there...........


----------



## Kevin

If there is a hell, and if I am condemned to it, it will not be fire and brimstone it will be snow and ice. That picture of snow equates to my hell. I bet more suicides occur in snow than in sun-baked climes. 

Give me heat and sun and clear skies. Cold and wet and cloudy skies are misery to me. That picture of snow just scares the hell out of me. Snow is fun once in a lifetime. After that I never want to see it again, and I have seen it probably 12 times at least in my lifetime. Three or four of those times were in Texas and that's just not right.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Brink said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a great day in NJ Getting a lot of yard/garden work done. And it's 'posed to go over 100 degrees today
> 
> I could actually go to only 3 layers of clothes:irishjig:
> 
> Of course the rest of the folks in NJ are dying today from the nice hot weather :rotflmao3: :diablo: Aliens love hot weather:diablo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great day in NY. Don't feel like doing any yard/garden work. it went over 100 degrees today, ick
> 
> I removed layers until the local officials gave me a warning.
> 
> And of course I'm dying today from this (insert bad word here) hot weather. Brinks don't like hot weather.
> 
> Lol (I crack myself up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy thoughts, happy thoughts
Click to expand...


COLD WEATHER

HOT WEATHER:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::thewave::yippy::yippy:


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> If there is a hell, and if I am condemned to it, it will not be fire and brimstone it will be snow and ice. That picture of snow equates to my hell. I bet more suicides occur in snow than in sun-baked climes.
> 
> Give me heat and sun and clear skies. Cold and wet and cloudy skies are misery to me. That picture of snow just scares the hell out of me. Snow is fun once in a lifetime. After that I never want to see it again, and I have seen it probably 12 times at least in my lifetime. Three or four of those times were in Texas and that's just not right.



I'm with you on that! I'd rarher sweat than freeze.......


----------



## Dane Fuller

I've gotten too hot a few times, the whole quit sweating/cant think straight bit. It seems after it happens once then it's easier to happen again. The older I get the more I realize I HATE summer heat. I can always put on enough to stay comfortable but can never take off enough to do the same.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

C'mon guys

HEAT is your friend:thewave::thewave::thewave:

COLD IS EVIL:CENSORED2::CENSORED2::CENSORED2:


----------



## Dane Fuller

jimmythewoodworker said:


> C'mon guys
> 
> HEAT is your friend:thewave::thewave::thewave:
> 
> COLD IS EVIL:CENSORED2::CENSORED2::CENSORED2:



Jimmy,
You are a sick, sick man. They ought to study you.:gigglesign:


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::no dice.:morning2: Well I found out certain hospitals frown on having a creative mind today, :cray:::i_dunno: an it wasnt my fault :cray::
> 
> 
> 
> What did you attempt with which nurse my ill friend and can you go back to that hospital again.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: How can a Intern get upset when you are playing checkered with a couple nurses,  it was the nurses fault any how they talked me into it :i_dunno::i_dunno: STRIP CHECKEREDS an I was losing to well some times :lolol::lolol::lolol:
Click to expand...



 


I ain't a gonna ask fo no mo dee-tails.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Dane Fuller said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon guys
> 
> HEAT is your friend:thewave::thewave::thewave:
> 
> COLD IS EVIL:CENSORED2::CENSORED2::CENSORED2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy,
> You are a sick, sick man. They ought to study you.:gigglesign:
Click to expand...


Yeah my wife is convinced I'm a FREAK OF NATURE:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Yeah my wife is convinced I'm a FREAK OF NATURE:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:



Nature and Aliens got nothing to do with each other. So she's sort of right and sort of wrong. You ARE a freak but not of this natural world. 


:rotflmao3:

Okay, except when an alien has nature in the grasp of his teeth.

:kowea:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Kevin said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my wife is convinced I'm a FREAK OF NATURE:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature and Aliens got nothing to do with each other. So she's sort of right and sort of wrong. You ARE a freak but not of this natural world.
> 
> 
> :rotflmao3:
> 
> Okay, except when an alien has nature in the grasp of his teeth.
> 
> :kowea:
Click to expand...


:lolol::lolol::lolol:


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Oh Man today has been good to me the treatment machine is broken so I got to stay home, then I got this hair up my A:diablo: an asked Kevin for an area for a class room an Kevin did it for me Thank You Kevin  so the first thread is of a wood on wood inlay which im doing now an this is one way I can teach something an not worry, an Im going to be showing everyone how I do didfferent things Ive done an im going to do it here. an its open for everyone that wants to do a tutoradol an teach
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Beans Thanks Roy and Kevin. Maybe someday I will have time to woodwork again :sad:
Click to expand...


All I see is pictures of you 2 laying down on the job-no wonder you don't have any spare time-must be the Florida air!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Kathie's home made crab cakes and Bearnaise sauce- disgustingly good. The grandkids-well thy get a pizza everyone happy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Sippin' a chocolate port the local vinter made for me special like (I didn't even know he was doing it!) with steaks on the grill, along with home grown veggies grillin in a foil sock with olive oil fresh garlic and a couple dashes of balsamic and lemon, and the wife choppin up some homegrown herbs for the salad. Made a blueberry cobbler yesterday and it's even better the second day. 

Jimmy is probably eating some softwood pot pie with hardwood salad. 


:teethlaugh:


----------



## DKMD

Today was a great day... No work and plenty of curlies around my feet at the lathe! A little pulled pork and homemade slaw in the belly now and waiting on some room before attacking the homemade banana pudding in the fridge(Paula Dean recipe... Best I've ever had)!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/not-yo-mamas-banana-pudding-recipe/index.html


----------



## Brink

Today, not too great. It was hot, and humid. I've got a new office for the next week or so, and I don't like it a all.

[attachment=7000]

My back gets sore just thinking about of it.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Brink said:


> Today, not too great. It was hot, and humid. I've got a new office for the next week or so, and I don't like it a all.
> 
> 
> 
> My back gets sore just thinking about of it.



Hey, Brink
Can you give us a full pic of what it is that you're working on? I can't figure it out. Looks interesting, unless you're having to split it and work on the tranny.


----------



## Kevin

Looks sort of like a combine.


----------



## Mike1950

guess- extend boom forklift


----------



## Dane Fuller

My guess is some sort of side boom apparatus works off that big ram and hydraulic hose cluster.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::morning2: Well I had a interesting day went for treatment this morning an was all set up in the machine an it quited working  Dr. Wells says hang on :cray::cray: an see if they can get it fixed,  well beening me I said ok send in the checker set an me and the nurses can play while I wait  DR. said NO an I might as well go on home if Dr. Douglas didnt have anything for me :lolol::lolol: I guess we were the talk of the DR. Lounge :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: my Doc said let the IV finish an he was sending me out, so we left there an went for lunch. Finaly get home Catherine an Marissa was nappong so I want to finish the Eagle today an now its glued in place, so its been a good day



Keep givin' 'em HELL Roy


----------



## Brink

Dane Fuller said:


> Hey, Brink
> Can you give us a full pic of what it is that you're working on? I can't figure it out. Looks interesting, unless you're having to split it and work on the tranny.



The one I'm starting is just like this one I just finished.


[attachment=7064]

It's an over the rail mower.



[attachment=7065]

Which I'll be splitting for a trans rebuild.



[attachment=7066]

16x16 electronic shifted gears w/ an additional 8 creeper speeds.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Brink said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Brink
> Can you give us a full pic of what it is that you're working on? I can't figure it out. Looks interesting, unless you're having to split it and work on the tranny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I'm starting is just like this one I just finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an over the rail mower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I'll be splitting for a trans rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16x16 electronic shifted gears w/ an additional 8 creeper speeds.
Click to expand...


Wow, Brink. I didn't know for sure that's what you were doing. I just had a hunch.

I worked for John Deere when I was younger and helped split a bunch of tractors. I know what a pain that can be. Stabbin' them back together seemed to always made me cuss.


----------



## Eagleeye

Yep. I also worked at a Ford Impliment dealer through college. Thats some tough work. I owned one with a front end loader that I had to split and overhaul. 

Looks like you had plenty to take loose to split that one. 

Better you than me. I'll just sit here drink my coffee and watch.


----------



## Kevin

So I was right. You're having to split it, repair, and _combine_ it back together.


----------



## Brink

Dane Fuller said:


> Wow, Brink. I didn't know for sure that's what you were doing. I just had a hunch.
> 
> I worked for John Deere when I was younger and helped split a bunch of tractors. I know what a pain that can be. Stabbin' them back together seemed to always made me cuss.





Eagleeye said:


> Yep. I also worked at a Ford Impliment dealer through college. Thats some tough work. I owned one with a front end loader that I had to split and overhaul.
> 
> Looks like you had plenty to take loose to split that one.
> 
> Better you than me. I'll just sit here drink my coffee and watch.



Ohh, I get it. Everyone does this when they're younger, then move on.... Not Brink, nope, he had to put in 28 years of this stuff, loose most of his hearing, break umpteen bones, and have a disc removed...then he realizes this isn't fun. Not too bright, I isn't.


----------



## Brink

Back to the op...

Yesterday was nice, delivered a table to the inlaws. They seemed to like it. Moma Brink made her dad meatloaf and garlic smashed taters. A late dads day gift.

Today I loaded up the van with rough cut maple and red oak :)


[attachment=7092]

Got a few things brewing in my head that I can do with it.

Made good time getting home, found the three kids had the house cleaned (incl the bathroom), dinner cooking, dogs fed. All I had to do was unload the lumber then find my chair.

Next weekend will be better...


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a productive day off, weeded the garden and put up a fence for the cucumbers to climb on. Installed a new battery in my 4 wheeler and got it running to sell it. and most importantly got rid of this free standing shelf in my shop that I hated, It makes room for the new/used metal lathe I got and gives me room to work on it and restore it. I took a bunch of stuff out to the curb and watched the scrapers pick it up and haul it away and it wasn't even garbage day. Now hopefully I can get the timing cordinated with a friend of mine to get the lathe out of my truck and into the basement to start working on it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> Lots and lots of rain here. They have evacuated around us and we are basically an island now! Kind of like being snowed in without the cold!


We had a few sprinkles here today. been really dry here for awhile.


----------



## Kevin

Washed the grease off myself for the third time today. 'Ol Blackie is chomping at her bits. So are the girl's. Some of you sorry SOB's will appreciate that . . . . . . .


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Joe Rebuild said:


> Lots and lots of rain here. They have evacuated around us and we are basically an island now! Kind of like being snowed in without the cold!



 I saw that parts of Florididda are going to get 20+ inches over the next few days


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

:cray::cray: Just another sad day for :jtaew: The mailman came and went and no wood was delivered:cray::cray::cray: What's a hungry Alien to do:dunno::dunno: It's been like this for days and days:cray::cray: No reason to fire up the :bbq2: I might have to go on a low cellulose diet:yikes::yikes::fit::fit::fit:


----------



## LoneStar

Jimmy I got an email earlier from one of your cousins. It says "How are you doing my dear? Hope fine.
My Name is Alien, I come across your profile I became so much interested to establish a friendship with you and I would like to discuss an urgent and important Business that will benefit both of us... I attached one picture for you…Please kindly reply me back for more introductions for you to know me better.
Take care of yourself.
Yours Dearly,
Alien."

   
    

I just wanted to double check with you and make sure she is legit before I send her my bank account info.

Where do the spammers come up with this stuff ??


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

LoneStar said:


> Jimmy I got an email earlier from one of your cousins. It says "How are you doing my dear? Hope fine.
> My Name is Alien, I come across your profile I became so much interested to establish a friendship with you and I would like to discuss an urgent and important Business that will benefit both of us... I attached one picture for you…Please kindly reply me back for more introductions for you to know me better.
> Take care of yourself.
> Yours Dearly,
> Alien."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to double check with you and make sure she is legit before I send her my bank account info.
> 
> Where do the spammers come up with this stuff ??



YES INDEEDLY.............THIS IS TOTALLY LEGIT..................and if you're interested send that account number to me also 'cause I have some land in Florididda and a bridge in NYC that I will sell you:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

:jtaew:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Brink said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Brink. I didn't know for sure that's what you were doing. I just had a hunch.
> 
> I worked for John Deere when I was younger and helped split a bunch of tractors. I know what a pain that can be. Stabbin' them back together seemed to always made me cuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagleeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I also worked at a Ford Impliment dealer through college. Thats some tough work. I owned one with a front end loader that I had to split and overhaul.
> 
> Looks like you had plenty to take loose to split that one.
> 
> Better you than me. I'll just sit here drink my coffee and watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohh, I get it. Everyone does this when they're younger, then move on.... Not Brink, nope, he had to put in 28 years of this stuff, loose most of his hearing, break umpteen bones, and have a disc removed...then he realizes this isn't fun. Not too bright, I isn't.
Click to expand...


I don't think brightness or lack thereof has anything to do with it. Some of us just come to conclusions quicker....:gigglesign:
If it makes you feel any better, I had a disc removed too. I must be a sissy because it only took 1 horse to cause the injury.....


----------



## Brink

Dane Fuller said:


> I don't think brightness or lack thereof has anything to do with it. Some of us just come to conclusions quicker....:gigglesign:
> If it makes you feel any better, I had a disc removed too. I must be a sissy because it only took 1 horse to cause the injury.....



Yup, one slip up and it's all over...


[attachment=7131]







...yes, that was staged :)


----------



## Ralph Muhs

bigcouger said:


> Well this is down the street :lolol: Neibors behind us got 14 inches in there house :cray::cray:



In southern Illinois (where my lumber bonanza is located} it hasn't rained in six weeks. Farmers are mowing their corn and selling cattle. (no feed)

But here in WV the grass is green and the temperature was 70 degrees today. Went on a canoe ride down the New River with two grandchildren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sounds to me like your neighbors need a new house- a couple times a year flooding- I know I would not last long. I have some drywall stilts that would keep their feet dry!!! Looks like you should be building a boat.


----------



## Kevin

Whoa daddy I didn't realize y'all getting hammered so hard. I was on the phone with GEICO adding another vehicle to the policy yesterday, and during the process while listening to her type and think, I asked the lady where she was and how was the weather. She was in Iowa and said they hadn't seen hardly any rain at all in 6 weeks. I asked how the farmers were taking it she said not well. 

I always bitch and moan when it rains but I'm fixing to have to start watering the pine tree again soon it's been so dry. We had 3 pine trees at the front of our property until 2 died during a drought around '08 so down to one. Only reason I'm keeping it alive is in case Roy shows up I have a good shade tree for him put his tent under, or else if The Alien shows up I have something good for him to snack on and maybe keep my water oak from becoming extraterrestrial patties. 


Roy & Rob glad y'all were spared the worst of it.


----------



## Brink

Today was very nice. Was productive, had a few laughs.


----------



## ripjack13

My day was ok...but productive. The company I work for hired a laborer who knows absolutely nothing about construction. Well...he knows how to make a dust storm when he sweeps up. That's about it. So the super stuck him on my heels so he could learn how to do stuff. Didn't know I was a teacher/carpenter till today.

Do I get extra money for having my job completed on schedule and for teaching n00bs.....nope.


----------



## davidgiul

My daughter Jenna, her husband Ethan, sons Caleb and Jude are moving back to Brewster, Cape Cod next Monday. We will sorely miss them and as a result of the move, there will no more be a Caleb's garage (see a "clean shop"). So I have spent the last several weeks moving stuff out of my garage to make room for my shop which used to be in Caleb's garage. I finished setting up today.
I dedicate this new clean shop to Kenbo, although I need to dust the tools a little bit more.
[attachment=7213]


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> ..
> Do I get extra money for having my job completed on schedule and for teaching n00bs.....nope.



Ah but you earned brownie points with the construction gods for passing on your hard-won knowledge, and you got the satisfaction of knowing your job security is that much more anchored. 

I ran a small remodeling/construction business for a decade and had at one point over a dozen headaches employees. Honestly out of the 50+ guys that worked for me over that period I had five that I would call great employees/human beings. I had this conversation with more than a few guys before when they'd say "You aren't paying me to sweep (or whatever they didn't want to do) you're paying me to frame etc.." 

"My reply was always basically the same. _"I'm paying you you to do whatever needs to be done, and this floor needs to be swept by someone before we go home tonight. Now you can just home right now, or you can sweep the floor and go home, and come back tomorrow it's your choice."_ I was a workhorse contractor. I wore the belt and drove the nails right alongside my employees and I usually did the $hit jobs myself. But it was my business and I signed the paychecks so whenever I had an off day - which was rare - and just didn't feel like sweeping I'd assign it to someone else. 

Have a smile on my face right now remembering one new guy. Young kid who started for me on a large add-on. My leadman was training him, and I was running 3 crews on separate jobs so not at a y one job much. On the 3rd day they needed me to re-route some wiring for knocking out a portion of a wall where we were tying the addition into the existing house, and during a break the new kid popped off rather seriously that he'd never worked for a guy who was hardly ever around, and he was proud to see me finally doing something. We all thought he was kidding, but it soon dawned on us that he wasn't. 

I guess the sudden expression across my face was telling, because my leadman murmered something like _"..oh boy, you've just stepped off into it with both feet now . . ." _ 

Make a long story short I still remember exactly what I told that young kid almost verbaitm:

_"If I want to go down to the bar and stay drunk all day I will. If want to go fishing all day I will. If I want to sit on the couch and watch TV all day I will. As long as you agree to work for me for the wage I've agreed to pay you, you will work. If you don't like it move on. What I do is none of your damn business." _

None of this is aimed at you rip, you just brought back some memories. I loved that kind of work in hindsight, but I also remember why I got out. 

*STRESS!!! ARRRRRG!!!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> My daughter Jenna, her husband Ethan, sons Caleb and Jude are moving back to Brewster, Cape Cod next Monday. We will sorely miss the them and as a result of the move, there will no more be a Caleb's garage (see a "clean shop"). So I have spent the last several weeks moving stuff out of my garage to make room for my shop which used to be in Caleb's garage. I finished setting up today.
> I dedicate this new clean shop to Kenbo, although I need to dust the tools a little bit more.



Don't ask Mike for a foxtail he's too proud to ask anyone young and spry enough to catch his. :rotflmao3:

Sorry you're losing your shop but you should have listened to Suzy when she said:

_"Honey I hate to tell you this but Jenna says they can't stand all the sawdust and noise and chemical smells anymore, and that they are gonna move back to the cape if you don't give their garage back to them. . . ."_


You should've listened . . . . . . 


:bye2:


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well I start back treatment tomorrow morning they found the problem in the electrial needed to be better grounds, so they said the treatment I was getting wasnt working now they know why, me an 18 others since the last storm before this one hit took out the ground wires an shorted them, computer says we were getting the treatment but the laser wasnt working so back to square one again so maybe this help. And they made a new rule for sailors at the hospital ( NO STRIP POKER AN STRIP CHECKERS ) I think there profilling if you ask me :lolol::lolol:



You damn well better get well Roy. This place wouldn't be the same without you. In fact if you don't get well I'll ban you!

:rotflmao3:

Glad to hear the reason why it wasn't working was the machinery. Hurts to know the BEMT responsible for that is probably not even going to get a dock in pay. Those techs have one of the most important jobs in the medical industry and there's no room for error like that. It can and does cost many lives yearly because of "simple" mistakes.


----------



## Mike1950

Ahh Kevin and Rip --you do bring back memories. I the 90's I went through employees- Had my core of 20 but might go through 40 or 50 others in the year. Had a pet peeve about child support- A guy came out of Ca. and worked for about 2 weeks and we started taking Max child support out of his wages 50% -he owed $70K-he was not a happy camper and told the rest of the guys he was going to talk to me about payin him cash. Well come monday he came into the office and I knew something was up cause everyone exited - he told me that he could not make it on 50% and I would have to work something out for cash and for me not to worry cause he would keep it under his hat cause he did not want me in trouble. At this point I went into my ballistic mode and told him I surely would not worry about that, Hell he would screw his kids out of there clothes and food but he would be fair to me. Now after about ten minutes I had to stop screaming to catch my breath and he informed me it was cash or else he would quit now this started motor mouth mode again and a informed him he did not have to quit cause he was f-ing fired and to get out of my sight. He went ouside and my redheaded scottish brother in-law came up and ask-if he did not already know- Howd it go!! Employee in astonishment said he F-ing fired me and told me to get out of sight. Employees are fun............ I am thankful everyday that my babysitting full grown adult days are over....... I have a lot of great stories though.


----------



## Mike1950

David, Looking good- what size is that jointer- very nice. Maybe you could drop by and clean mine............


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well I start back treatment tomorrow morning they found the problem in the electrial needed to be better grounds, so they said the treatment I was getting wasnt working now they know why, me an 18 others since the last storm before this one hit took out the ground wires an shorted them, computer says we were getting the treatment but the laser wasnt working so back to square one again so maybe this help. And they made a new rule for sailors at the hospital ( NO STRIP POKER AN STRIP CHECKERS ) I think there profilling if you ask me :lolol::lolol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You damn well better get well Roy. This place wouldn't be the same without you. In fact if you don't get well I'll ban you!
> 
> :rotflmao3:
> 
> Glad to hear the reason why it wasn't working was the machinery. Hurts to know the BEMT responsible for that is probably not even going to get a dock in pay. Those techs have one of the most important jobs in the medical industry and there's no room for error like that. It can and does cost many lives yearly because of "simple" mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acording to Doc it was JIA that did the main wiring for the Hospital thats the Main power company in Jaxsonville
Click to expand...


Yes that's not the issue here. The Biomed tech is responsible to ensure the equipment is working properly. I'd hate to be the one responsible for that. Impedance and ground testing is simple. If the POC equipment is not functioning properly this has ntohgin to do with the power comapny. The biomed tech's arse is on the line here. Heads will roll that you'll never hear about - and they should.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Do I get extra money for having my job completed on schedule and for teaching n00bs.....nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but you earned brownie points with the construction gods for passing on your hard-won knowledge, and you got the satisfaction of knowing your job security is that much more anchored.
> 
> I ran a small remodeling/construction business for a decade and had at one point over a dozen headaches employees. Honestly out of the 50+ guys that worked for me over that period I had five that I would call great employees/human beings. I had this conversation with more than a few guys before when they'd say "You aren't paying me to sweep (or whatever they didn't want to do) you're paying me to frame etc.."
> 
> "My reply was always basically the same. _"I'm paying you you to do whatever needs to be done, and this floor needs to be swept by someone before we go home tonight. Now you can just home right now, or you can sweep the floor and go home, and come back tomorrow it's your choice."_ I was a workhorse contractor. I wore the belt and drove the nails right alongside my employees and I usually did the $hit jobs myself. But it was my business and I signed the paychecks so whenever I had an off day - which was rare - and just didn't feel like sweeping I'd assign it to someone else.
> 
> Have a smile on my face right now remembering one new guy. Young kid who started for me on a large add-on. My leadman was training him, and I was running 3 crews on separate jobs so not at a y one job much. On the 3rd day they needed me to re-route some wiring for knocking out a portion of a wall where we were tying the addition into the existing house, and during a break the new kid popped off rather seriously that he'd never worked for a guy who was hardly ever around, and he was proud to see me finally doing something. We all thought he was kidding, but it soon dawned on us that he wasn't.
> 
> I guess the sudden expression across my face was telling, because my leadman murmered something like _"..oh boy, you've just stepped off into it with both feet now . . ." _
> 
> Make a long story short I still remember exactly what I told that young kid almost verbaitm:
> 
> _"If I want to go down to the bar and stay drunk all day I will. If want to go fishing all day I will. If I want to sit on the couch and watch TV all day I will. As long as you agree to work for me for the wage I've agreed to pay you, you will work. If you don't like it move on. What I do is none of your damn business." _
> 
> None of this is aimed at you rip, you just brought back some memories. I loved that kind of work in hindsight, but I also remember why I got out.
> 
> *STRESS!!! ARRRRRG!!!!*
Click to expand...


It's all 

it's funny how you pointed out that I earned brownie points with the construction gods, and how I have the satisfaction of knowing my job security is that much more anchored....
I just got home from the office. The owner pulled me aside and said that she knows that I haven't been with the company for a year yet, but the week off (I had told them I was taking it the day they hired me) in july is all set...She's going to pay me for it cuz "I'm a go getter."  Wow...that just made my day.:irishjig:


Mike...I'm with you on the child support issue. Kudos to you for givin him the boot. I actually have a dead beat step son. Loser. I gave him the boot out of my house after he stole from his mom & I....3 times. 3 strikes you're out...:dash2::dash2::dash2:
I hate that crap...


----------



## Mike1950

Rip, I always said the white powders steal their soul. Good luck with step son- I have had experience with that battle and it is no fun..............:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter Jenna, her husband Ethan, sons Caleb and Jude are moving back to Brewster, Cape Cod next Monday. We will sorely miss the them and as a result of the move, there will no more be a Caleb's garage (see a "clean shop"). So I have spent the last several weeks moving stuff out of my garage to make room for my shop which used to be in Caleb's garage. I finished setting up today.
> I dedicate this new clean shop to Kenbo, although I need to dust the tools a little bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask Mike for a foxtail he's too proud to ask anyone young and spry enough to catch his. :rotflmao3:
> 
> Sorry you're losing your shop but you should have listened to Suzy when she said:
> 
> _"Honey I hate to tell you this but Jenna says they can't stand all the sawdust and noise and chemical smells anymore, and that they are gonna move back to the cape if you don't give their garage back to them. . . ."_
> 
> 
> You should've listened . . . . . .
> 
> 
> :bye2:
Click to expand...

Ah but I am now in my garage and I get lunch and other things from Suzy.:davidguil:


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> David, Looking good- what size is that jointer- very nice. Maybe you could drop by and clean mine............


8"
So you were a ing boss. And now look at you, a mild mannered back of the bus moderator. What a change in life. :davidguil:


----------



## Kevin

Fixing to replace the ball joints on my logging truck. I just love getting greasy.  

And to think there was a time when I thought wrenching on cars and trucks was fun. :rofl2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

99 deg here and humid, this sucks! nice and cool in the basement, guess I'll work on the lathe refurb some.


----------



## Mike1950

davidgiul said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> David, Looking good- what size is that jointer- very nice. Maybe you could drop by and clean mine............
> 
> 
> 
> 8"
> So you were a ing boss. And now look at you, a mild mannered back of the bus moderator. What a change in life. :davidguil:
Click to expand...


Hey now pickin on the poor meek, mild mannered, quiet ol man seems to be in season today. Change you are right in 98 I put 53,000 miles on my truck now 3,000 tops - 6 to 6 was a good day............... Now the crisis of the day is my 2 1/2 yr old grand daughter thinkin she is boss- they learn fast...........


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> And to think there was a time when I thought wrenching on cars and trucks was fun. :rofl2:



yes, I know what you mean. Tractors and equipment all day, then rush home from work, to repair dryers, cars, m/c's , etc. 

Any wood shop time? Noooooo


----------



## LoneStar

Well I've been putting in long days in the shop to get my business going. Next week I should see my first paycheck, after a whole lotta money going out the door 
Got $1,000 in orders to fill the next week, so I cant complain much 
Will post some pics when I get the time, and my website is in the works


----------



## Kevin

I've had a great day. Got a lot done more than I should have expected. 

PLUS! I received an unexpected check from an insurance company referenced for some claim over a year ago. It's says something about "Balance Owed". Only problem is that it's made out to some guy named Rob. :dunno:

Oh well no big deal my cousin runs one of those check cashing places and he can get it done for me. Probably not exactly on the up-and-up, but for $12,766.32 I can't pass it up.


----------



## Dane Fuller

My day was really good. I took in a couple high end framing projects, sold one of my turnings plus one of a fellow turner's. Then I actually got a check from the IRS, a $40.08 refund!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Dane Fuller said:


> My day was really good. I took in a couple high end framing projects, sold one of my turnings plus one of a fellow turner's. Then I actually got a check from the IRS, a $40.08 refund!



:yikes: The IRS writes checks? 

Oh yeah. In _some circumstances_ they give you back _a very small portion_ of the tribute they have already forced you to pay . . . . . with the threat of a jail term or at the point of a gun if you try to _reason_ with them. 

Back to my cave. 

:ignore:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Kevin said:


> :yikes: The IRS writes checks?
> 
> Oh yeah. In _some circumstances_ they give you back _a very small portion_ of the tribute they have already forced you to pay . . . . . with the threat of a jail term or at the point of a gun if you try to _reason_ with them.
> 
> Back to my cave.
> 
> :ignore:



Don't get me started!....
It was a refund of some of that extra special tax employers get to pay. :hellno::pissed:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

101 degrees in NJ today From listening to the news on tv you'd think it was the beginning of the Apocolypse. More of the same weather for the next five days It doesn't get much better than this:no dice. more please::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Brink

Today was mighty ok. And then there's tomorrow.


----------



## drycreek

It's been a great day just moving slow.


----------



## Brink

Brink said:


> Today was mighty ok. And then there's tomorrow.



Yup that tomorrow is today, and a fine one it was.


----------



## Kevin

Typical day in Texas. Unpredictable weather. Hot and sunny on one side of the sky and raining and blowing like a noreaster on the other side and we're right under the line. Quite cool actually. Literally. It dropped about 20 degrees in a matter of minutes. The dogs lovin' it too. 

Wife and I went out to see a field of sunflowers earlier. I never seen one - it's one of the prettiest sights I've ever seen. It's like millions of little flower-faced people all facing the sun. The big flowers follow the suns trajectory throughout the day. I had no idea they got this big. As fate would have it my camera batter was dead once I started to take some pics, but I did manage to squeeze out a couple. Will post them later. 

Replaced the clutch cable in the lawn tractor. Did a few other honey-do's. Visited the folks. Took the missus out for a chicken strip dinner and picked up some supplies in town. Fun day so far and not over yet.


----------



## Kevin

This only shows a small portion of the field. I don't even think a wide angle lens could have gotten it all. These pics also can't show the beauty of this scenery. This is the backs of the flowers we were going to get some shots from the front also but the battery said no mas. The front is the most awesome, but we stopped at the first side of the field first and was going to drive to the other side and get more. 

[attachment=7318]

[attachment=7319]

[attachment=7320]

I'm glad it's raining. This field isn't irrigated and we don't want the drought to get them. We plan to get some more pics of them over the next few weeks. If you have never stood in a field of large sunflowers and ever get the chance to do it, do NOT pass up the opportunity. Don't just stand at the edge of the field . . . something happens to you when you walk inside amongst them. There's just something so beautiful and majestic about these marvelous flowers that pictures and words cannot even touch.


----------



## Mizer

That sure is beautiful! I have some friends that plant a few acres to dove hunt over but that is a big field!


----------



## davduckman2010

get some rest my freind i know what those treatments can take out of you i watch it for myself its nothing i wish on anybody . ---dave


----------



## Kevin

Mizer said:


> That sure is beautiful! I have some friends that plant a few acres to dove hunt over but that is a big field!



This is just the northern tip of it. The only way to see the whole field is to be airborne. It's at least 50 acres. That's probably not a large sunflower field for some parts of the county but for Fannin County Texas it's a real treat. This is also right across the creek from where a steam-powered sawmill once was from the 1890's-1920's to saw the logs that came in by rail from east Texas, to help really build this part of NE Texas.


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sure is beautiful! I have some friends that plant a few acres to dove hunt over but that is a big field!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the northern tip of it. The only way to see the whole field is to be airborne. It's at least 50 acres. That's probably not a large sunflower field for some parts of the county but for Fannin County Texas it's a real treat. This is also right across the creek from where a steam-powered sawmill once was from the 1890's-1920's to saw the logs that came in by rail from east Texas, to help really build this part of NE Texas.
Click to expand...


thats one hell of a sunflower feild i can just see myself sitting right in the middle with my 12 guage popin mourning doves emmmmhmmm :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## ripjack13

bigcouger said:


> Been realy tired for the past couple days, I think the treatment machine is working, I just get so tired, the nuses have to drive me there an back so Ive been luckey there
> Roy




but are they good lookin nurses? :gigglesign: that would make the trip a little more comfortable, right?

cheers, and I wish you well.


----------



## Mike1950

We have wheat, canola andEtc for 150 miles to the west of us- the columbia basin. Some of the canola fields are 1000 acres-just a sea of yellow. To the south we have the palouse- Wheat on rolling hills for as far as the Eye can see- only stops when you get to Hells canyon on the snake river. Beautiful farm land- nothing quite like it...................


----------



## kfuknives

Crappy! Cut the crap out of my hand at work. Gonna be out of commission for a week or so.
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/mail.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finaly got a day to work on my metal lathe refurb, 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint on some of the parts for the base. Chemically stripped the base and that was a job! Stupid me shoulda done that first before the painting so I wasn't scraping in the hottest part of the day. I musta drank a half gallon of iced tea and never pee'd once! Just sweat like a pig. Then bbq'd some buffalo burgers, yum! Kinda cool to take a break from wood working and work on a machine, it'll make the wood working more fun when I come back to it, and I have many projects to do.


----------



## woodtickgreg

kfuknives said:


> Crappy! Cut the crap out of my hand at work. Gonna be out of commission for a week or so.


Ouch! But kinda cool, bragging rights! I've had more stitches in me than most people have in their pants, Most I did in my youth, accident prone thrill seeker.


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin said:


> Typical day in Texas. Unpredictable weather. Hot and sunny on one side of the sky and raining and blowing like a noreaster on the other side and we're right under the line. Quite cool actually. Literally. It dropped about 20 degrees in a matter of minutes. The dogs lovin' it too.
> 
> Wife and I went out to see a field of sunflowers earlier. I never seen one - it's one of the prettiest sights I've ever seen. It's like millions of little flower-faced people all facing the sun. The big flowers follow the suns trajectory throughout the day. I had no idea they got this big. As fate would have it my camera batter was dead once I started to take some pics, but I did manage to squeeze out a couple. Will post them later.
> 
> Replaced the clutch cable in the lawn tractor. Did a few other honey-do's. Visited the folks. Took the missus out for a chicken strip dinner and picked up some supplies in town. Fun day so far and not over yet.



Kevin if that fields on 82, I think I know where you are. There was a huge field in those big sunflowers 3 years back, passed it 3 times a week on my way to Sherman. Cant recall exactly where, West of DeKalb, East of Bonham :dunno: It really was a sight. Nothing at all like a wild field of sunflower.


----------



## Mizer

kfuknives said:


> Crappy! Cut the crap out of my hand at work. Gonna be out of commission for a week or so.



Oh man that doesn't look good at all!


----------



## Kevin

LoneStar said:


> Kevin if that fields on 82, I think I know where you are. ....



No it's on FM 271 near the state park. It's on the other side of Bonham from where we're located. I never saw one on 82 between Bonham and Sherman. I never saw one before ever though. But then I can go entire seasons and even a year or more without ever going to Sherman. I don't even go to Bonham unless I have to.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Joe Rebuild said:


> I milk the smashed thumb for a couple days. Now it is back to work.



 Rob

:sorry2: 'bout your :smash:..........just remember...............what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> I milk the smashed thumb for a couple days. Now it is back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob
> 
> :sorry2: 'bout your :smash:..........just remember...............what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger
Click to expand...

Or at least a little wiser and quicker! When rolling big timber get your appendages out of the way!:rofl2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow!


----------



## davidgiul

Gonna take a lot more than some cosmetic surgery to make you purdy:davidguil:
Tell them you need a bath in pine sol


----------



## Brink

Wow Roy! People like that shouldn't be working in healthcare. When the revue board is done, she'll probably become a tractor mechanic.


----------



## Kevin

Roy,

Give 'em hell. Enjoy these next two days.


----------



## davidgiul

Yesterday, the Repetto family has finally made it to the airport. We will sorely miss them. Caleb is on the far left (Caleb's garage was the location of my former shop). His dad, Ethan is holding him. Leslie, who is the sister of Ethan, is the strawberry blond in the center. Jenna, our daughter, is on the far right and Jude is in the stroller. 
[attachment=7388]


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Today has been a fantastic day. I got up this morning  That makes it a great day already 

I went out on the front porch and the Wood Fairy left me 3 packages :irishjig::irishjig:

There were too 75 lb packages from the State of UGLY wood. They were filled with enormous chunks of Camphor, Euc, and Blue Mahoe plus a whole big mess of FREEBIEs 

There was also a box from a friend in Oregon loaded with 6x6 chunks of Claro and Bastogne Burls

And besides all that it's 96 degrees 

Unfortunately it's not 100% all good. I heard that Andy Griffith died :cray::cray::cray:


----------



## Kevin

Hey you better go back out and check the front door again. Fedex says you got another 40 pound box from me at 9:35 this a.m. Check behind your flying saucer maybe they left it there. 

:dunno:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Kevin said:


> Hey you better go back out and check the front door again. Fedex says you got another 40 pound box from me at 9:35 this a.m. Check behind your flying saucer maybe they left it there.
> 
> :dunno:



:dunno::dunno::dunno: Uhhhhhhhhhh I've been here all day and no FedEx delivery :dunno::dunno::dunno:

:cray::cray::cray:


----------



## Mike1950

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you better go back out and check the front door again. Fedex says you got another 40 pound box from me at 9:35 this a.m. Check behind your flying saucer maybe they left it there.
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno::dunno::dunno: Uhhhhhhhhhh I've been here all day and no FedEx delivery :dunno::dunno::dunno:
> 
> :cray::cray::cray:
Click to expand...


GOODDDDDD Finaly perfected my transfer ray Gun.........


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Kevin said:


> Roy,
> 
> Give 'em hell. Enjoy these next two days.



My sentiments exactly...........some of these doctors and interns are arrogant SOBs 

They should be knocked down a few notches to get their heads out of the clouds (or somewheres else if ya get my drift)


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Mike1950 said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you better go back out and check the front door again. Fedex says you got another 40 pound box from me at 9:35 this a.m. Check behind your flying saucer maybe they left it there.
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno::dunno::dunno: Uhhhhhhhhhh I've been here all day and no FedEx delivery :dunno::dunno::dunno:
> 
> :cray::cray::cray:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOODDDDDD Finaly perfected my transfer ray Gun.........
Click to expand...


Mike

You are a funny man. :gigglesign::gigglesign:


----------



## Mike1950

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you better go back out and check the front door again. Fedex says you got another 40 pound box from me at 9:35 this a.m. Check behind your flying saucer maybe they left it there.
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno::dunno::dunno: Uhhhhhhhhhh I've been here all day and no FedEx delivery :dunno::dunno::dunno:
> 
> :cray::cray::cray:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOODDDDDD Finaly perfected my transfer ray Gun.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> You are a funny man. :gigglesign::gigglesign:
Click to expand...


Kevin, this sure is nice wood THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

jimmythewoodworker said:


> :dunno::dunno::dunno: Uhhhhhhhhhh I've been here all day and no FedEx delivery :dunno::dunno::dunno:
> 
> :cray::cray::cray:





Someone else in NJ got their's today. I was looking at the first NJ that popped up forgot their was anyone else living in NJ except the Alien. :fool3: I thought you ran all the humans out of that place? 

The good news is, your tracking info (I'm sure this time) says "On Fedex Vehicle out for delivery." 

This means you'll have them in time for your bar-b-cue. :hungry: 

:bbq2:

:nyam1:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Kevin said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno::dunno::dunno: Uhhhhhhhhhh I've been here all day and no FedEx delivery :dunno::dunno::dunno:
> 
> :cray::cray::cray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else in NJ got their's today. I was looking at the first NJ that popped up forgot their was anyone else living in NJ except the Alien. :fool3: I thought you ran all the humans out of that place?
> 
> The good news is, your tracking info (I'm sure this time) says "On Fedex Vehicle out for delivery."
> 
> :
> 
> This means you'll have them in time for your bar-b-cue. :hungry:
> 
> :bbq2:
> 
> :nyam1:
Click to expand...


 :jtaew:


----------



## Brink

Today's almost done!


[attachment=7391]

Here comes tomorrow!


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today's almost done! ...



I beg to differ my friend. 

THERE'S LOTS OF LIFE LEFT IN TODAY!!!!



:DancingLeprechauns::DancingLeprechauns::DancingLeprechauns:​


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I beg to differ my friend.
> 
> THERE'S LOTS OF LIFE LEFT IN TODAY!!!!
> 
> :DancingLeprechauns::DancingLeprechauns::DancingLeprechauns:​



No way man! We're like 4 hours ahead of you :) bring on the a.m.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> No way man! We're like 4 hours ahead of you :) bring on the a.m.



ONE hour. Lightweight. 

Just because you have a great roadtrip planned doesn't mean you need any rest. Let the bride drive the first leg while you're lashed to her backside so you can take a nap. :rofl2:

I can just see your head bobbing all around and arms are flailing in the 70 MPH wind while you're strapped to her backside sawing some logs. I can just see the cars full of vacationers pulling alongside with the kids looking on in horror. 


_"Okay little Bobby and and little Donna. This is what will happen to you if you become bikers. Once you die, your biker babe will still haul your dead body around with her wherever she goes . . . "_

:bike2:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> ONE hour. Lightweight.
> 
> Just because you have a great roadtrip planned doesn't mean you need any rest. Let the bride drive the first leg while you're lashed to her backside so you can take a nap. :rofl2:
> 
> I can just see your head bobbing all around and arms are flailing in the 70 MPH wind while you're strapped to her backside sawing some logs. I can just see the cars full of vacationers pulling alongside with the kids looking on in horror.
> 
> "Okay little Bobby and and little Donna. This is what will happen to you if you become bikers. Once you die, your biker babe will still haul your dead body around with her wherever she goes . . . "
> 
> :bike2:



Hahahaha! Maybe if I tucked straw in my sleeves, and had my gangly 6-1/2' wingspan flapping around, people would think Moma Brink stole a scarecrow and was on the run. 

Oh, if only she could work a clutch.


----------



## Kevin

Since my wife had to work today I did too. Nurses have to work holidays sometimes. She gets most off but every ow and then has to pull one. All our kids are on lakes out of town etc. and although she encouraged me to go spend some time with the group of my choosing I decided to work too.

I started off the day with a couple DVR episodes of Undercover Boss and a pot pie for breakfast. Have been working out in the shop and it's only 93° with a nice breeze so I may have to grab a light sweater. Been making a few posts between everything. 

I often hear someone say "I can always put on more clothes if I'm cold, but I can't take off more when I'm hot." What they don't realize is that more people die from exposure to cold weather and hypothermia than do from heat, by a wide margin. And there's thing you can do to stay cool even when outside but you can only do so much to stay warm, and often it's not possible to keep warm in the winter if you're outside. You have to achieve a perfect balance of clothing because too much can cause you to perspire and when you perspire for long periods your insulation effect of the clothing breaks down and you're screwed. 

One day last week it was 117° in my shop and my wife kept telling me it was too hot even for me. I just kept working and told her if it gets much hotter I'll put on a long sleeve shirt. She laughed. I told her no baby the few times I ever do get hot I put on a lightweight cotton long sleeve shirt and stay cool as a cow in a stock tank. Never did hot enough for that though. 


Angelic warm weather beats evil cold weather any day. That's all for my July 4th 2012 warm vs cold weather sermon.


Stay cool y'all.


----------



## shadetree_1

A BEAUTIFUL day in the desert! it started out with just a little sprinkle now and then and for the last 4 hours it has been raining like a Big Dog and its GREAT !!!!!!!! Seldom do we get this kind of rain here and it is a blessing and I just love to sit on the back deck and enjoy the cool air and watch it rain and the smell of the wet earth is fantastic, no dust and no 115 degrees no blast furnace, YEAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!! 

It won't last but a day or a few hours so I'm going back outside and suck in a little more folks byeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Kevin

Enjoy it while you can Joe. Looks like it's weakening pretty fast.


----------



## shadetree_1

Kevin said:


> Enjoy it while you can Joe. Looks like it's weakening pretty fast.



I'm going to take my 1 gallon tea jugs outside and bottle the air so that when it gets back to 115 in a day or so I can take one out and pop the lid and have sweet memories!!!


----------



## shadetree_1

Joe Rebuild said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BEAUTIFUL day in the desert! it started out with just a little sprinkle now and then and for the last 4 hours it has been raining like a Big Dog and its GREAT !!!!!!!! Seldom do we get this kind of rain here and it is a blessing and I just love to sit on the back deck and enjoy the cool air and watch it rain and the smell of the wet earth is fantastic, no dust and no 115 degrees no blast furnace, YEAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It won't last but a day or a few hours so I'm going back outside and suck in a little more folks byeeeeeeeee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I remember the rare Phoenix rains. So nice to see and smell and watch. Do you get the toads that come out the size of a tennis ball and fill up with water to the size of a softball and then go :dunno: ???? until next years rains? We had them in the Scottsdale foothills it was a very odd site.
Click to expand...


Yes we do get them, quite a few in fact and they all head for the pool when the rain stops until they find out that it's a salt water pool, then back underground they go until next time.


----------



## Brink

Today.... :)

Three instances of Brink luck.

Moma hungry, fill you in later.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today.... :)
> 
> Three instances of Brink luck.
> 
> Moma hungry, fill you in later.



I don't know how you can even type when your arms have been flailing for so long. 

:lolol:


----------



## Kevin

I wish we could have been hooked up some way for woodbarter to contribute. If there is anyway for me to bid - I bid (my own money of course) $200 for anything that can be won for that cheap. If I lose the bid Roy just put me in for $200 anyway as a donation. In fact if I do win one give it to someone else I just want to donate. 

Just let me know where to send it.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Kevin said:


> Since my wife had to work today I did too. Nurses have to work holidays sometimes. She gets most off but every ow and then has to pull one. All our kids are on lakes out of town etc. and although she encouraged me to go spend some time with the group of my choosing I decided to work too.
> 
> I started off the day with a couple DVR episodes of Undercover Boss and a pot pie for breakfast. Have been working out in the shop and it's only 93° with a nice breeze so I may have to grab a light sweater. Been making a few posts between everything.
> 
> I often hear someone say "I can always put on more clothes if I'm cold, but I can't take off more when I'm hot." What they don't realize is that more people die from exposure to cold weather and hypothermia than do from heat, by a wide margin. And there's thing you can do to stay cool even when outside but you can only do so much to stay warm, and often it's not possible to keep warm in the winter if you're outside. You have to achieve a perfect balance of clothing because too much can cause you to perspire and when you perspire for long periods your insulation effect of the clothing breaks down and you're screwed.
> 
> One day last week it was 117° in my shop and my wife kept telling me it was too hot even for me. I just kept working and told her if it gets much hotter I'll put on a long sleeve shirt. She laughed. I told her no baby the few times I ever do get hot I put on a lightweight cotton long sleeve shirt and stay cool as a cow in a stock tank. Never did hot enough for that though.
> 
> 
> Angelic warm weather beats evil cold weather any day. That's all for my July 4th 2012 warm vs cold weather sermon.
> 
> 
> Stay cool y'all.



WOW Kevin........you are becoming my hero. The only good temps are HOT HOTHOT


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my wife had to work today I did too. Nurses have to work holidays sometimes. She gets most off but every ow and then has to pull one. All our kids are on lakes out of town etc. and although she encouraged me to go spend some time with the group of my choosing I decided to work too.
> 
> I started off the day with a couple DVR episodes of Undercover Boss and a pot pie for breakfast. Have been working out in the shop and it's only 93° with a nice breeze so I may have to grab a light sweater. Been making a few posts between everything.
> 
> I often hear someone say "I can always put on more clothes if I'm cold, but I can't take off more when I'm hot." What they don't realize is that more people die from exposure to cold weather and hypothermia than do from heat, by a wide margin. And there's thing you can do to stay cool even when outside but you can only do so much to stay warm, and often it's not possible to keep warm in the winter if you're outside. You have to achieve a perfect balance of clothing because too much can cause you to perspire and when you perspire for long periods your insulation effect of the clothing breaks down and you're screwed.
> 
> One day last week it was 117° in my shop and my wife kept telling me it was too hot even for me. I just kept working and told her if it gets much hotter I'll put on a long sleeve shirt. She laughed. I told her no baby the few times I ever do get hot I put on a lightweight cotton long sleeve shirt and stay cool as a cow in a stock tank. Never did hot enough for that though.
> 
> 
> Angelic warm weather beats evil cold weather any day. That's all for my July 4th 2012 warm vs cold weather sermon.
> 
> 
> Stay cool y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Kevin........you are becoming my hero. The only good temps are HOT HOTHOT
Click to expand...

BOOOOO! HISSSSSSS!


----------



## Kevin

Speechless.


----------



## kfuknives

Wow!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Speechless.


Me too!


----------



## LoneStar

Wow thats just awesome Bigcougar


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Speechless.





Joe Rebuild said:


> And the second one has a crack :rofl2:
> 
> So good to hear the good in people when all we read in the news is the bad.





LoneStar said:


> Wow thats just awesome Bigcougar



+1 here.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I don't know how you can even type when your arms have been flailing for so long.
> 
> :lolol:



iPad, touch screen, hold a stylus in my teeth. Lol


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: I now get to do theropy 3 days a week now insted of everyday now, everyday was zapping all my strenth so doc changed it to 3 days a week so I can shave some recovery time an me time
> Roy



You've been sorely missed. If I were God for just a day . . . . . . . .


----------



## DKMD

Joe Rebuild said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: The total tally is $1,876,050.00, to be used in the Southeast Georgia an North Flordia VA Health Care area lot of area but will go a long way tho
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what great funding of a great cause. Count us in for a donation to be auctioned at the next one.
Click to expand...


Ditto... I'd be honored to donate a finished piece to something like this if that kind of thing is possible.


----------



## Kevin

Roy you make me laugh and cry at the same time sometimes. I'm with Joe on the visuals though don't tell us stuff like that. 

Besides you shouldn't be turning in the buff that's a serious safety hazard. To the wood. :rofl2:

Let me know what size blank you need to turn the plate you want for that contributor and I'll get it on the way. That will be my modest contribution. Now get your shopping shoes on and don't give Catherine and the nurses any guff. They have to take you with them to keep you from killing your fool self!

:dash1:

:no dice. more please:


----------



## Kevin

_"Does this make me look fat?" _

Start practicing your answer now. Repeat after me:

"No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"

"No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"

"No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"

"No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"

"No way .................................................."


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> _"Does this make me look fat?" _
> 
> Start practicing your answer now. Repeat after me:
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way .................................................."



This is not good advice... You start doing this kind of stuff, and you'll get drug along to every shopping trip for the next 100 years. Be honest... The bruises will fade, and you'll be left at home next time. Either that, or you could strip down to your 'turning suit... I'm betting that gets you a quick trip home as well.


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> _"Does this make me look fat?" _
> 
> Start practicing your answer now. Repeat after me:
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way .................................................."


I once made the mistake of answering that question with the following statement, "If you have to ask the question than you know the answer." I was in the doghouse for a week after that stupid remark.:davidguil:


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Does this make me look fat?" _
> 
> Start practicing your answer now. Repeat after me:
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way .................................................."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once made the mistake of answering that question with the following statement, "If you have to ask the question than you know the answer." I was in the doghouse for a week after that stupid remark.:davidguil:
Click to expand...


You and I have a lot of similar traits. It's a good thing we aren't neighbors. 

"Suzy, can Kevin come over and play with David? He's driving me crazy." 

"Sure thing Terry send him over. Have him bring my cake dish back too. I'll be over in a few minutes let's go shopping!"

:lolol:


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Does this make me look fat?" _
> 
> Start practicing your answer now. Repeat after me:
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way you're hotter than a 50 cent tamale!"
> 
> "No way .................................................."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once made the mistake of answering that question with the following statement, "If you have to ask the question than you know the answer." I was in the doghouse for a week after that stupid remark.:davidguil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I have a lot of similar traits. It's a good thing we aren't neighbors.
> 
> "Suzy, can Kevin come over and play with David? He's driving me crazy."
> 
> "Sure thing Terry send him over. Have him bring my cake dish back too. I'll be over in a few minutes let's go shopping!"
> 
> :lolol:
Click to expand...

Texas is looking like a pretty cool place to move to.


----------



## Mike1950

No way you say' Dear I do not like the color-cause when her friend tells her she looks fat in it you are going to be in a lot more trouble for lying and then she has to buy something else so you have less money. Boy you kids have a lot to learn.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> No way you say' Dear I do not like the color-cause when her friend tells her she looks fat in it you are going to be in a lot more trouble for lying and then she has to buy something else so you have less money. Boy you kids have a lot to learn.



Anyone who can afford a $5000 hall lamp where I would put a $50 one . . . yes I have much to learn, Master.


----------



## Kevin

I'm juggling emails, PMs, firing up the grill, looking at Terry's latest sewings for the grandboys, and fixing to take the next round of pictures to sell enough wood to pay the light bill. We have a large light bill because we ran out of candles. :yikes:

Good on ya Rob take care of that stuff over there I aim to come steal some once you get it all in that one spot. What's that address anyhow? 

:creep:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way you say' Dear I do not like the color-cause when her friend tells her she looks fat in it you are going to be in a lot more trouble for lying and then she has to buy something else so you have less money. Boy you kids have a lot to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who can afford a $5000 hall lamp where I would put a $50 one . . . yes I have much to learn, Master.
Click to expand...


Lamps what the hell is wrong with you those are slip shade lights- If I told you what I paid for some of those you would puke. In the 70's through the late 90's the were one man's garbage and now they are my gold. Auctually I bought some silver in the 80's and the lights went up much more then the silver did-go figure......... Lamps!!!! Damn Kids!!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Barbacued burgers for the kids tonight and I am smoking briskets for the rest of the weekend............


----------



## Mike1950

Floor lamp 30's- nice to have the glass balls intact. Needs the glass shade and the shade. Really not my gig though. Pretty Tight little range of 1925-41 before the war stopped production. Most of the lights in my house were sold by Midwest lighting in Kansas city. They made the choice during the depression to take the high road and build and market nothing but the best(sure as hell don't have that choice being made with lighting now-as I cuss rebuilding the cheap china crap on outside of dining room!!!:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:) They built a lot of Bronze but the wonder metal of the day was in demand and sold like hotcakes-aluminum. The bronze ones with delicate castings are like handleing a finely made tool or piece of furniture- you can feel the pride the craftsman put into it- By the way if you have not noticed I am a little nutty about my lights.:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:

[attachment=7780]

[attachment=7781]

Note if you blow this one up there are little dragon flies in the front of these-did I tell you I am a little(lot) nutty about these lights.

[attachment=7782]


----------



## Mike1950

That is good-Bad deal cracked balls! Hold it can I say that?? Cool lamp- It would have a cone shaped glass shade that fit into the top and held in by screws- Goodwill-junk stores-ebay would be source. Should not be spendy-bulb would be 2 or 3 way- that is how they were switched. The shade-boy I would clean it up repainted-if you are going to use it and find a shade that fit your style. Unless this was some special model(glass balls were rarer) it probably is not real valuable in the condition it is in-where they are spendy is when the are original and look like gramm bought it and did not like it and stored in back of attic. They made millions. If you are in doubt what kind of glass shade it had I will find a pic and get it to ya.


----------



## Kevin

Man that lamp is a diamond in the rough for sure. Nice find.


----------



## UpNorthWoods

Too hot to cut down trees for $ at the day job. 
Went home and did it, well cut off the checking ends of some nice ERC, and a decent size Apple. Sealed them up and ran into the AC. Can't wait for fall!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Was 95 with humidity yesterday and the ac in the house craped out while I was sitting on the patio, mad a funny noise and then nuthin! Oh no, that's not good! The fan would not kick on and it felt hot to the touch, not warm but burn your hand hot! I smelled that all to familiar distinct burned wire electrical smell. Called the ac repairman as I know little about ac's and gave him the model and serial number. H said he would call today to see if he could get a motor, fan, and capacitor. He said the fans never come off and were 15 bucks, just replace it, OK cool i said. Jump to today, he said he could get the motor and capacitor but it would take a week to get the fan, Oh hell no, I thought, it's 100 degrees today and I'm not sweatin all night again. I told him I'm pretty good with a wrench and gettin things apart and I could get it off and would call him when I did. So I got it off easy peasy and called him, he said he couldn't make it to the parts store before they closed and would be here tomorrow, Oh hell no, I'll go get the parts and you just show up sometime tonight. So I got the parts and installed the fan motor, he showed up and installed the capacitor and checked the voltage readings and freon charge. He said since I went and got the parts and installed the fan motor and fan he charged me $130.00 less And now the house is cool again and the wife aint bitchen.......at least about the ac.


----------



## justturnin

Well down here in Houston we have been blessed with 9 straight days of rain. The weather pattern that ruined us last year is to the north a bit and we are benefiting from the rain this round. Went and got the mail and was just about to toss it in the passenger seat when I saw an ant. I flipped it over and there were 100 ants. Got them all of the mail one by one and looked into the mailbox, you guessed it, full of ants. Guess they were flooding and needed to relocate. Big mistake. Now they are all dead.


----------



## Dane Fuller

The shop's been running in the red for a couple months.  I've got right at 2 grand invoiced but having trouble collecting. Was at the end of my rope and considering tying a noose today. I got a phone call a little bit ago from a client asking if he could drop a check off! It's gonna be just enough to keep the wolves away for a couple more weeks. What's funny is I just got off the phone with a good friend that told me to keep swinging and have faith. It's been a good day!

*P.S.
This in no way was intended to sway cap sales for my betterment. Buy a cap but buy it to support this site!*


----------



## shadetree_1

Not a good day,

Just back back from Linda's lung Doctor and he said she could never go up the mountain again because her lungs are so bad , so she will never be able to see our home again and it's breaking our hearts, she loves that mountain and house so much, we cut all the logs and put them up ourselves and raised all the kids there and 1 grandson and now she can't go back ever, but the good part is that she is still alive and we still have her even if we do have to live in this god forsaken hot valley, Doc said if we stay down here she can make it for another 4-5 years, so we'll stay here and keep her as long as we can! She has to have oxygen 24/7 but she's still with us and that's a good thing, I've had the fiesty little Redheaded stinker for 37 years, guess I'll keep her as long as I can! I feel blessed to be able to keep her a while longer!!!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mizer

shadetree_1 said:


> Not a good day,
> 
> Just back back from Linda's lung Doctor and he said she could never go up the mountain again because her lungs are so bad , so she will never be able to see our home again and it's breaking our hearts, she loves that mountain and house so much, we cut all the logs and put them up ourselves and raised all the kids there and 1 grandson and now she can't go back ever, but the good part is that she is still alive and we still have her even if we do have to live in this god forsaken hot valley, Doc said if we stay down here she can make it for another 4-5 years, so we'll stay here and keep her as long as we can! She has to have oxygen 24/7 but she's still with us and that's a good thing, I've had the fiesty little Redheaded stinker for 37 years, guess I'll keep her as long as I can! I feel blessed to be able to keep her a while longer!!!!!


Sorry to here that, I hope that you enjoy every minute of those years.


----------



## Mizer

Dane Fuller said:


> The shop's been running in the red for a couple months. I've got right at 2 grand invoiced but having trouble collecting. Was at the end of my rope and considering tying a noose today. I got a phone call a little bit ago from a client asking if he could drop a check off! It's gonna be just enough to keep the wolves away for a couple more weeks. What's funny is I just got off the phone with a good friend that told me to keep swinging and have faith. It's been a good day!
> 
> *P.S.
> This in no way was intended to sway cap sales for my betterment. Buy a cap but buy it to support this site!*


Hang in there Dane! You are not alone.


----------



## Dane Fuller

shadetree_1 said:


> Not a good day,
> 
> Just back back from Linda's lung Doctor and he said she could never go up the mountain again because her lungs are so bad , so she will never be able to see our home again and it's breaking our hearts, she loves that mountain and house so much, we cut all the logs and put them up ourselves and raised all the kids there and 1 grandson and now she can't go back ever, but the good part is that she is still alive and we still have her even if we do have to live in this god forsaken hot valley, Doc said if we stay down here she can make it for another 4-5 years, so we'll stay here and keep her as long as we can! She has to have oxygen 24/7 but she's still with us and that's a good thing, I've had the fiesty little Redheaded stinker for 37 years, guess I'll keep her as long as I can! I feel blessed to be able to keep her a while longer!!!!!



Shadetree,
I'm sorry for your bad news. Your outlook is awesome! I have not had to go through what you are and I'm not so sure I could. You're an oak, my friend.


----------



## Mike1950

Joe, sorry to here about not being able to go home-but it sounds like you are both very lucky- you found something a lot of people never find- LOVE.......


----------



## Mizer

*Sawing with son*

My oldest son turned nineteen last Nov. 12th and moved out on the 14th. I knew it was coming but didn't think it would happen that soon. Even though he doesn't live to far away I don't get to see him that often (surprise surprise). I had a small job today and I knew he didn't have to work and that he could use a few extra bucks so I called him to see if he wanted to work a few hours.
We had a good time and I was able to get him on the saw for the first time to saw a couple logs. 
[attachment=7919]


----------



## Patrude

My day's been fine, just doin my part time job yesterday and today so I can spend some money down to Muskrat sawmill tomorow morning. Small operation, father and son operation. I'm goin to check some Ash that came off the saw last season. Any luck it will suddenly turn into a new dining table. For starters I'll pick up the coffee on my way over there and we'll talk a bit. Just looking ahead at that makes this day a super day:teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin

Me and the wife slaving out here in the 115° shop trying to satisfy all you woodaholics and aliens. She can't hang for long before she needs to get in the a/c for a spell. Me I just work naked. :yikes:


Well half naked I do a sexy bananna peel G-stringy thingy I wear. 

:rotflmao3::teethlaugh::rotflmao3::teethlaugh::rotflmao3:

Payback time!


:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## drycreek

The thought of that view makes me glad I'm not in Texas.:rofl2:


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> Me and the wife slaving out here in the 115° shop trying to satisfy all you woodaholics and aliens. She can't hang for long before she needs to get in the a/c for a spell. Me I just work naked. :yikes:
> 
> 
> Well half naked I do a sexy bananna peel G-stringy thingy I wear.
> 
> :rotflmao3::teethlaugh::rotflmao3::teethlaugh::rotflmao3:
> 
> Payback time!
> 
> 
> :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
> :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


No pictures never happened. On second thought please hold the pictures.:davidguil:


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> ...Me I just work naked. :yikes:
> 
> 
> Well half naked I do a sexy bananna peel G-stringy thingy I wear.
> 
> :rotflmao3::teethlaugh::rotflmao3::teethlaugh::rotflmao3:
> 
> Payback time!
> 
> 
> :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
> :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



My day was good right up until I read this… Threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> ...Threw up in my mouth a little bit.



You cheated yourself. You should have thrown it all OUT. 
:morning2:


----------



## shadetree_1

Kevin said:


> Me and the wife slaving out here in the 115° shop trying to satisfy all you woodaholics and aliens. She can't hang for long before she needs to get in the a/c for a spell. Me I just work naked. :yikes:
> 
> 
> Well half naked I do a sexy bananna peel G-stringy thingy I wear.
> 
> :rotflmao3::teethlaugh::rotflmao3::teethlaugh::rotflmao3:
> 
> Payback time!
> 
> 
> :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
> :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



LMAO!!
The bad part is I had to read this when I had just taken a big swallow of cold beer and it was all wasted as it came out my nose, Dang that hurt ! Thanks kevin!


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> ... I got some sleep last night got up at 5 this morning an made coffee, took off the alarm system the girls set up on my door to go out side (christmas reff with bells on it :lolol: ) when into the shop had a half cup an picked up some wood an chucked it up,...



Nuff said Roy. 





:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:

Okay I want to hear more. Lots more.


----------



## Patrude

So here I am, back from my trip to Muskrat sawmill. Bill and I shared coffee and conversation by the saw, some other folks showed up and I got over to look at the Ash. It came off the saw last year, been stickered on a small rise with good upward air. I actually had been at the mill when it was first cut and stickered. I brought along my trusty dawg, Duffy to ride shotgun too. Anyway, I poked through and ended up with a little over 80 bf of 5/4 ash thats just beautiful. I'm gonna say some appropriate words over it and see if it turns into that table I got in mind. Anyway, I'm goin to pff load it now. Weather's super good today here in Eastern Massachusetts, a bike ride is working in my mind for after I take care of the Ash. Some days are better than others, this one's good for me.:irishjig: Rich


----------



## Brink

Today was a fine one.


----------



## Kevin

Good and bad. 

The good is potentially very good. :irishjig::irishjig:

I don't know how good yet. The wood is beautiful but I don't know how beautiful - it's in the eye of the beholder.

The bad is potentially very bad. :dash2::dash2:

I don't know how bad yet. My orangutan is broken. :cray: I don't know how many parts she needs yet until I put her on the operating table. 

That last part probably confused some folks. Anyone who guesses what my orangutan is gets a free box of excellent magical extraterrestrial sawdust.

Jimmy there's a good racket for you. Start selling ET Sawdust. Wait . . . I guess with how you process wood that wouldn't be sawdust it would be droppings. Never mind. 

:lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg

I guess sawmill?


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Somebody has been spraying the lacquer with out a mask again :naughty:



As if you actually wear your dust bee gone all the time. 

:lolol:


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I guess sawmill?



I guess I made it too easy. 

Contact the alien for your magical dust droppings.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I don't know how bad yet. My orangutan is broken. :cray: I don't know how many parts she needs yet until I put her on the operating table.
> 
> That last part probably confused some folks. Anyone who guesses what my orangutan is gets a free box of excellent magical extraterrestrial sawdust.



hmmm...i guess...chainsaw. they are orange, can fit on a table. and has long arms...well one anyways...

amirite?


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: well you know when you should have stayed home after eating 3 chille dogs an homemade bake beans with onions in it,  Well the machine I have to get in is like a MRI Machine tunnel,  Well I bet you didnt know it ampis sound :yikes: also been a good day to have a Mark 5 gas mask to  it was realy bad to, worst part the doc thought something was wrong with the machine until the trader Gina told on me :cray::cray::cray:



My day was not so good by many peoples standard but I just let it all roll off me like water off a duck's back. But how the heck could anyone complain about their day knowing what you're going through. You're a true inspiration Roy.


----------



## Mizer

In the pursuit of eating everyday I picked up a metal roof repair job. Of course it had to be hotter than blue blazes again today, but hey, it is summer. Anyway around 4:30 I noticed that the area right above my behind and the bottom of my back was starting to get that overly well done feeling. Wife said it was as red as a watermelon.


----------



## Kevin

Mizer said:


> In the pursuit of eating everyday I picked up a metal roof repair job. Of course it had to be hotter than blue blazes again today, but hey, it is summer. Anyway around 4:30 I noticed that the area right above my behind and the bottom of my back was starting to get that overly well done feeling. Wife said it was as red as a watermelon.



Watermelons are not red they are a hue or three off. Watermelons are also sweet and juicy and much sought after in summer. The description of . . . 



Mizer said:


> . . . above my behind and the bottom of my back was starting to get that overly well done feeling



. . . is not . . . well not as in much of demand as watermelon. 



Good payback though. 


:lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I made my first pick up at work, customer loaded the big piece of formed steel on the truck with a forklift and I climbed on the truck as usual and strapped it down. Now my truck has a ladder to get on and off the bed and its mounted permanently on the side, it's cool! So as I'm securing the load it starts to rain, no big deal, felt good. Going down the ladder I slipped on the wet rungs and fell off, banged my knee really hard and it made a "tink" noise, cought myself on the way down with one hand and got spun around and slammed into the side of the truck. Now I'm standing in the customers loading yard and trying to compose myself and rubbing my knee and saying all of my favorite words, whew I'm ok now, go to climb 2 steps and get into my truck, exscrutiating pain shoots through my arm! 2 hours later my forearm turns a lovely shade of purple, I never bruise. So I tell my boss and go to the clinic, diagnoses is a ruptured bicep mussel, detached at the fore arm, now on light duty, arm wrapped in an elastic bandage for some support, got an appointment with a orthopedist in a week to see if I need surgery or not. I think I probably will though as the muscle has pulled way up my arm and if I try to flex it all I can see is the tendon moving.:sad:


----------



## DKMD

woodtickgreg said:


> Today I made my first pick up at work, customer loaded the big piece of formed steel on the truck with a forklift and I climbed on the truck as usual and strapped it down. Now my truck has a ladder to get on and off the bed and its mounted permanently on the side, it's cool! So as I'm securing the load it starts to rain, no big deal, felt good. Going down the ladder I slipped on the wet rungs and fell off, banged my knee really hard and it made a "tink" noise, cought myself on the way down with one hand and got spun around and slammed into the side of the truck. Now I'm standing in the customers loading yard and trying to compose myself and rubbing my knee and saying all of my favorite words, whew I'm ok now, go to climb 2 steps and get into my truck, exscrutiating pain shoots through my arm! 2 hours later my forearm turns a lovely shade of purple, I never bruise. So I tell my boss and go to the clinic, diagnoses is a ruptured bicep mussel, detached at the fore arm, now on light duty, arm wrapped in an elastic bandage for some support, got an appointment with a orthopedist in a week to see if I need surgery or not. I think I probably will though as the muscle has pulled way up my arm and if I try to flex it all I can see is the tendon moving.:sad:



Yep... That's a fixer. Don't mess around and miss the appt either... Darn near impossible to fix after more than three weeks. Sorry to hear about the injury, but it's definitely something that you'll want to have repaired.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I made my first pick up at work, customer loaded the big piece of formed steel on the truck with a forklift and I climbed on the truck as usual and strapped it down. Now my truck has a ladder to get on and off the bed and its mounted permanently on the side, it's cool! So as I'm securing the load it starts to rain, no big deal, felt good. Going down the ladder I slipped on the wet rungs and fell off, banged my knee really hard and it made a "tink" noise, cought myself on the way down with one hand and got spun around and slammed into the side of the truck. Now I'm standing in the customers loading yard and trying to compose myself and rubbing my knee and saying all of my favorite words, whew I'm ok now, go to climb 2 steps and get into my truck, exscrutiating pain shoots through my arm! 2 hours later my forearm turns a lovely shade of purple, I never bruise. So I tell my boss and go to the clinic, diagnoses is a ruptured bicep mussel, detached at the fore arm, now on light duty, arm wrapped in an elastic bandage for some support, got an appointment with a orthopedist in a week to see if I need surgery or not. I think I probably will though as the muscle has pulled way up my arm and if I try to flex it all I can see is the tendon moving.:sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... That's a fixer. Don't mess around and miss the appt either... Darn near impossible to fix after more than three weeks. Sorry to hear about the injury, but it's definitely something that you'll want to have repaired.
Click to expand...

Thanks David! Yeah I definatly won't delay this, was kinda dissapointed that I have to wait a week to see the ortho, surgery scares me but I don't want to loose the use of my arm, I would like to regain as much as possible. At least it's my left arm and I'm right handed.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I made my first pick up at work, customer loaded the big piece of formed steel on the truck with a forklift and I climbed on the truck as usual and strapped it down. Now my truck has a ladder to get on and off the bed and its mounted permanently on the side, it's cool! So as I'm securing the load it starts to rain, no big deal, felt good. Going down the ladder I slipped on the wet rungs and fell off, banged my knee really hard and it made a "tink" noise, cought myself on the way down with one hand and got spun around and slammed into the side of the truck. Now I'm standing in the customers loading yard and trying to compose myself and rubbing my knee and saying all of my favorite words, whew I'm ok now, go to climb 2 steps and get into my truck, exscrutiating pain shoots through my arm! 2 hours later my forearm turns a lovely shade of purple, I never bruise. So I tell my boss and go to the clinic, diagnoses is a ruptured bicep mussel, detached at the fore arm, now on light duty, arm wrapped in an elastic bandage for some support, got an appointment with a orthopedist in a week to see if I need surgery or not. I think I probably will though as the muscle has pulled way up my arm and if I try to flex it all I can see is the tendon moving.:sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... That's a fixer. Don't mess around and miss the appt either... Darn near impossible to fix after more than three weeks. Sorry to hear about the injury, but it's definitely something that you'll want to have repaired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks David! Yeah I definatly won't delay this, was kinda dissapointed that I have to wait a week to see the ortho, surgery scares me but I don't want to loose the use of my arm, I would like to regain as much as possible. At least it's my left arm and I'm right handed.
Click to expand...


Take care of yourself Greg. No one else will. I guess if I have to come up there and bring my own nurse I will. I know everyone saw _'One Flew Over The Cuckoo's nest'_. Well when it comes to me taking meds or sewing myself up (she hates it when I do that) she is just like Nurse Ratched (except a might prettier) and she won't let you slide for sqaut. 


You want your freedom? Then take care of you yourself my friend or I'll drop Nurse Ratched right in the middle of your world. No fun. 

Okay I know back to the table saw . . . . . . .


----------



## Patrude

woodtickgreg said:


> Today I made my first pick up at work, customer loaded the big piece of formed steel on the truck with a forklift and I climbed on the truck as usual and strapped it down. Now my truck has a ladder to get on and off the bed and its mounted permanently on the side, it's cool! So as I'm securing the load it starts to rain, no big deal, felt good. Going down the ladder I slipped on the wet rungs and fell off, banged my knee really hard and it made a "tink" noise, cought myself on the way down with one hand and got spun around and slammed into the side of the truck. Now I'm standing in the customers loading yard and trying to compose myself and rubbing my knee and saying all of my favorite words, whew I'm ok now, go to climb 2 steps and get into my truck, exscrutiating pain shoots through my arm! 2 hours later my forearm turns a lovely shade of purple, I never bruise. So I tell my boss and go to the clinic, diagnoses is a ruptured bicep mussel, detached at the fore arm, now on light duty, arm wrapped in an elastic bandage for some support, got an appointment with a orthopedist in a week to see if I need surgery or not. I think I probably will though as the muscle has pulled way up my arm and if I try to flex it all I can see is the tendon moving.:sad:


Oh man, that had to be painful. something like that needs the time to heal right. dont rush it or you might cause it more damage. Sure hope you have a good recovery. Rich


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Today I made my first pick up at work, customer loaded the big piece of formed steel on the truck with a forklift and I climbed on the truck as usual and strapped it down. Now my truck has a ladder to get on and off the bed and its mounted permanently on the side, it's cool! So as I'm securing the load it starts to rain, no big deal, felt good. Going down the ladder I slipped on the wet rungs and fell off, banged my knee really hard and it made a "tink" noise, cought myself on the way down with one hand and got spun around and slammed into the side of the truck. Now I'm standing in the customers loading yard and trying to compose myself and rubbing my knee and saying all of my favorite words, whew I'm ok now, go to climb 2 steps and get into my truck, exscrutiating pain shoots through my arm! 2 hours later my forearm turns a lovely shade of purple, I never bruise. So I tell my boss and go to the clinic, diagnoses is a ruptured bicep mussel, detached at the fore arm, now on light duty, arm wrapped in an elastic bandage for some support, got an appointment with a orthopedist in a week to see if I need surgery or not. I think I probably will though as the muscle has pulled way up my arm and if I try to flex it all I can see is the tendon moving.:sad:



That stinks. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Brink said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I made my first pick up at work, customer loaded the big piece of formed steel on the truck with a forklift and I climbed on the truck as usual and strapped it down. Now my truck has a ladder to get on and off the bed and its mounted permanently on the side, it's cool! So as I'm securing the load it starts to rain, no big deal, felt good. Going down the ladder I slipped on the wet rungs and fell off, banged my knee really hard and it made a "tink" noise, cought myself on the way down with one hand and got spun around and slammed into the side of the truck. Now I'm standing in the customers loading yard and trying to compose myself and rubbing my knee and saying all of my favorite words, whew I'm ok now, go to climb 2 steps and get into my truck, exscrutiating pain shoots through my arm! 2 hours later my forearm turns a lovely shade of purple, I never bruise. So I tell my boss and go to the clinic, diagnoses is a ruptured bicep mussel, detached at the fore arm, now on light duty, arm wrapped in an elastic bandage for some support, got an appointment with a orthopedist in a week to see if I need surgery or not. I think I probably will though as the muscle has pulled way up my arm and if I try to flex it all I can see is the tendon moving.:sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stinks. Wish you a speedy recovery.
Click to expand...


I don't have a bicep on my right arm. I call it a monocep! I tore loose up on my shoulder about 20 years ago, and I didn't know it. Being too stubborn to go to a doctor for what I thought was only a bruise or a minor injury, I just waited for it to get better. It did get better, but my muscle started to ball up in a strange way. Doctor said I had waited too long. The good news is that I have no trouble with it at all. I have a funny looking muscle and a little less strength, but otherwise no trouble. In fact, before the injury my shoulder hurt, but after the injury the shoulder pain went away and never returned.


----------



## DKMD

Big difference between tearing it at the shoulder and the elbow... Two attachments up top but only one down low. Glad you're better, Ralph, but that's par for the course with the shoulder version of biceps tears... A little Popeyes muscle but few, if any, real functional repercussions. If you ever pop it at the elbow, it's worth fixing.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

DKMD said:


> Big difference between tearing it at the shoulder and the elbow... Two attachments up top but only one down low. Glad your better, Ralph, but that's par for the course with the shoulder version of biceps tears... A little Popeyes muscle but few, if any, real functional repercussions. If you ever pop it at the elbow, it's worth fixing.



Spoken like a true MD


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Everybody

Well today I'm feeling very  and very :wacko1::wacko1:. For the first time in 50+ years riding bikes I had my motorcycle decide to use me as a pillow. 

I was pushing my Harley Wide Glide up the driveway and I let it lean over too far :cray::cray:

Of course I'm too stubborn to let it go completely to the concrete and scratch it up. Luckily I had my cell phone so I could call my wife to come home but find a strong body to bring along  

Well I'll be hearing about this one for awhile


----------



## Kevin

Jimmy you're supposed to turn wood, not turn upside-down and ass over tea kettle. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Mizer

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Everybody
> 
> Well today I'm feeling very  and very :wacko1::wacko1:. For the first time in 50+ years riding bikes I had my motorcycle decide to use me as a pillow.
> 
> I was pushing my Harley Wide Glide up the driveway and I let it lean over too far :cray::cray:
> 
> Of course I'm too stubborn to let it go completely to the concrete and scratch it up. Luckily I had my cell phone so I could call my wife to come home but find a strong body to bring along
> 
> Well I'll be hearing about this one for awhile


I am glad you are alright and that your bike didn't get scratched but I hope she took a picture.


----------



## Mizer

Kevin said:


> Good and bad.
> 
> 
> The bad is potentially very bad. :dash2::dash2:
> 
> I don't know how bad yet. My orangutan is broken. :cray: I don't know how many parts she needs yet until I put her on the operating table.


Hey Kevin, what is the diagnose on the mill? When a Mizer is down I am down.


----------



## Brink

Not a good day for the wives. Hope Zoe heals fast.

Mine sprained her ankle on the last mile of an eight mile hike. On a small stone in a dirt road.



[attachment=8224]

And she picked out this home to fix up.

[attachment=8225]

Three weeks with no climbing :(


----------



## Brink

Used to look like this.


----------



## Patrude

:dash2: oh ya, most likely will hear about for a very long time. those experiences are like magnets and its not good when you are the metal!! I did one five years ago, still stuck to me. comes up at the most akward times. Too bad things like getting the paint on the house or fixin stuff dont stick like that eh. Rich


----------



## woodtickgreg

David said,

Yep... That's a fixer. Don't mess around and miss the appt either... Darn near impossible to fix after more than three weeks. Sorry to hear about the injury, but it's definitely something that you'll want to have repaired.
[/quote]

After what David said about the time line, something I did not know. I called the specialist to see if I could get an earlier appt, no luck and the woman on the phone had a take it or leave it I don't care attitude! Basicly she said if you don't like it call this number, so I did, and the woman this time was very nice and very concerned. The number I called was the workmans compensation insurance line. She took my information and asked what my injury was, I said a ruptured bicep muscle, she said I had a 10 day window to get the repair done and was angry with how I was treated. She and my claim representative both called me back within 30 minutes and had me a new appt. with a better facility that specializes in sports injuries and orthopedics, and rush processed all of my paper work. I have an appt. tommorow at 11:30. Thanks David for the heads up! Folks, if supposed professionals don't give you the care you require, call and go someplace else, call and ask to speak to supervisors. As Kevin and others advised me, Take care of your self!


----------



## Kevin

Mizer said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good and bad.
> 
> 
> The bad is potentially very bad. :dash2::dash2:
> 
> I don't know how bad yet. My orangutan is broken. :cray: I don't know how many parts she needs yet until I put her on the operating table.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kevin, what is the diagnose on the mill? When a Mizer is down I am down.
Click to expand...


My last parts should arrive tomorrow. I ran her today long enough to fill the new oil filter to check the dipstick. Purrs like a kitten. A $25 solder job fixed the radiator right up. I could have soldered it myself but I Rusty is quick, cheap, and does it routinely. I rarely solder anymore.

My new overflow tank kit and air filter arrive tomorrow that's all I need and good to go. Still have some minor things to do and one semi major welding repair she'll mill wood just fine after tomorrow. 

Thanks for asking. That's a true friend that will ask about the health of your sawmill. 





How's yourn? 

:no dice. more please:


----------



## Kevin

Oh boy that looks like a nice ouch for sure. Give my regards. 

Tell Zoe I think she has a swell hand. 

That wasn't funny don't tell her that part. Just trying to make her laugh but probably not funny that looks bad.


----------



## davidgiul

rbaccus said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody
> 
> Well today I'm feeling very  and very :wacko1::wacko1:. For the first time in 50+ years riding bikes I had my motorcycle decide to use me as a pillow.
> 
> I was pushing my Harley Wide Glide up the driveway and I let it lean over too far :cray::cray:
> 
> Of course I'm too stubborn to let it go completely to the concrete and scratch it up. Luckily I had my cell phone so I could call my wife to come home but find a strong body to bring along
> 
> Well I'll be hearing about this one for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> #1 Kevin rule in biking/4-wheeling---------stay on top. Vicodens always help.:naughty:: Did she laugh a lot--mine does.
Click to expand...

She probably laughs because of the many combinations of cajunspeak for one word.


----------



## Dane Fuller

*Good News:* I got a contract to re-frame 47 pictures and the materials for it came in this morning.

*Bad News:* It turns out that 19 - 100 pound boxes aren't meant to be unloaded & stacked by someone with a back held together with corrugated metal, duct tape & PVC.


----------



## Mizer

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good and bad.
> 
> 
> The bad is potentially very bad. :dash2::dash2:
> 
> I don't know how bad yet. My orangutan is broken. :cray: I don't know how many parts she needs yet until I put her on the operating table.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kevin, what is the diagnose on the mill? When a Mizer is down I am down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My last parts should arrive tomorrow. I ran her today long enough to fill the new oil filter to check the dipstick. Purrs like a kitten. A $25 solder job fixed the radiator right up. I could have soldered it myself but I Rusty is quick, cheap, and does it routinely. I rarely solder anymore.
> 
> My new overflow tank kit and air filter arrive tomorrow that's all I need and good to go. Still have some minor things to do and one semi major welding repair she'll mill wood just fine after tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for asking. That's a true friend that will ask about the health of your sawmill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's yourn?
> 
> :no dice. more please:
Click to expand...

That is good news! So the main problem was a radiator issue? Hopefully you do your own welding. One of the first things someone needs to consider when contemplating a sawmill is how well they can weld.
My mill is running strong, the problem is, it is not running enough. I do have an intermittent computer error that reads "encoder error". I also have a broken wire that controls my de-barker in and out. Other than that, it is good


----------



## Kevin

Mizer said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good and bad.
> 
> 
> The bad is potentially very bad. :dash2::dash2:
> 
> I don't know how bad yet. My orangutan is broken. :cray: I don't know how many parts she needs yet until I put her on the operating table.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kevin, what is the diagnose on the mill? When a Mizer is down I am down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My last parts should arrive tomorrow. I ran her today long enough to fill the new oil filter to check the dipstick. Purrs like a kitten. A $25 solder job fixed the radiator right up. I could have soldered it myself but I Rusty is quick, cheap, and does it routinely. I rarely solder anymore.
> 
> My new overflow tank kit and air filter arrive tomorrow that's all I need and good to go. Still have some minor things to do and one semi major welding repair she'll mill wood just fine after tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for asking. That's a true friend that will ask about the health of your sawmill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's yourn?
> 
> :no dice. more please:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is good news! So the main problem was a radiator issue? Hopefully you do your own welding. One of the first things someone needs to consider when contemplating a sawmill is how well they can weld.
> My mill is running strong, the problem is, it is not running enough. I do have an intermittent computer error that reads "encoder error". I also have a broken wire that controls my de-barker in and out. Other than that, it is good
Click to expand...


Yes the rad was the only issue but I didn't know that at the time. The engine died suddenly and it was just scary. Once it cooled down the next morning I cranked it long enough to see if it was siezed and it busted off before a full revolution of the starter just like always. Called Wm and the tech said it shut off on temp limit and no damage was likely at all to the engine. Whew.

I wouldn't say I weld but I'm a damn good dobber.  Actually I'm a little better than that. I built quite a few docks, covered floating docks, piers, and other structures on our lake over the years and I did all the welding except on a rather large roof that I sub'd to a metal fabrication company for time constraints. 

My setworks has never worked from day one, but the guy I bought it from told me that before hand of course. Sure would be nice to have that. If I sawed for volume like you do I'd no doubt get it repaired. 

Your debarker issue should be easy. 


:irishjig:


----------



## woodtickgreg

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well I had my MRI this morning an it took longer than normal, there was the Doc an about 14 others there to see this get done an see the resilts, I wish i had gass today I would have Gased them all  3 1/2 hours later doc come in the room an I ask him if they were done he said yes,  I asked why so long this time he said he wanted good pictures of the tumer an cancer :cray: he said they were doing a comparison to the last ones an I had earned a Cookie ( I knew I should have gased them) he said they had a hard time finding the cancer an tumer this time an looks like the treatment is working an I can stop for right now an spend time with the Wife ann Marissa  :i_dunno: I asked what about the shop he said go for it he will see me later this evening for some injections an he wanted to get in the shop some to


That's the best news I have heard all day I am very happy for you Roy, and very relieved also!


----------



## Mizer

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well I had my MRI this morning an it took longer than normal, there was the Doc an about 14 others there to see this get done an see the resilts, I wish i had gass today I would have Gased them all  3 1/2 hours later doc come in the room an I ask him if they were done he said yes,  I asked why so long this time he said he wanted good pictures of the tumer an cancer :cray: he said they were doing a comparison to the last ones an I had earned a Cookie ( I knew I should have gased them) he said they had a hard time finding the cancer an tumer this time an looks like the treatment is working an I can stop for right now an spend time with the Wife ann Marissa  :i_dunno: I asked what about the shop he said go for it  he will see me later this evening for some injections an he wanted to get in the shop some to


Good news!!


----------



## LoneStar

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well I had my MRI this morning an it took longer than normal, there was the Doc an about 14 others there to see this get done an see the resilts, I wish i had gass today I would have Gased them all  3 1/2 hours later doc come in the room an I ask him if they were done he said yes,  I asked why so long this time he said he wanted good pictures of the tumer an cancer :cray: he said they were doing a comparison to the last ones an I had earned a Cookie ( I knew I should have gased them) he said they had a hard time finding the cancer an tumer this time an looks like the treatment is working an I can stop for right now an spend time with the Wife ann Marissa  :i_dunno: I asked what about the shop he said go for it  he will see me later this evening for some injections an he wanted to get in the shop some to



Roy thats just great.


----------



## Brink

Crappy day!!!!

But Roy's post made it so much better. :)


----------



## Kevin

I've had a real good day, until I read your post Roy now I've had a FANTASTIC day!!!



This is truly great news. Thanks Roy for letting us know. 

:yippeee::yippeee::yippeee:


----------



## DKMD

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well I had my MRI this morning an it took longer than normal, there was the Doc an about 14 others there to see this get done an see the resilts, I wish i had gass today I would have Gased them all  3 1/2 hours later doc come in the room an I ask him if they were done he said yes,  I asked why so long this time he said he wanted good pictures of the tumer an cancer :cray: he said they were doing a comparison to the last ones an I had earned a Cookie ( I knew I should have gased them) he said they had a hard time finding the cancer an tumer this time an looks like the treatment is working an I can stop for right now an spend time with the Wife ann Marissa  :i_dunno: I asked what about the shop he said go for it  he will see me later this evening for some injections an he wanted to get in the shop some to



Great news! I had a rough day at the office(my PA decided to take a job in a dermatology clinic), but I had to smile when I read the good news... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I went to see the specialist today and had x rays and an ultra sound. ultra sound shows a complete tendon release, inner bicep is not attached, I believe it is called the long head? Still have to get an mri before the surgery that is scheduled for next tuesday. The doctor agreed that time is of the essence. I hope to only be off work for a couple of weeks, doc says 1 to 4 weeks, he's going to fit me with a brace so I can get back to work. I have been working everyday since the injury anyways, but on a one arm work restriction.


----------



## Dane Fuller

That's great news, Roy!

Sorry about losing your PA, David.


----------



## LoneStar

woodtickgreg said:


> I went to see the specialist today and had x rays and an ultra sound. ultra sound shows a complete tendon release, inner bicep is not attached, I believe it is called the long head? Still have to get an mri before the surgery that is scheduled for next tuesday. The doctor agreed that time is of the essence. I hope to only be off work for a couple of weeks, doc says 1 to 4 weeks, he's going to fit me with a brace so I can get back to work. I have been working everyday since the injury anyways, but on a one arm work restriction.



I'm no doctor, but that dont sound good ! Hope they get you back to work quick.


----------



## DKMD

Today sucked! It started well… A short trip to work followed by what was supposed to be a relaxing day in the shop. When I got home, I found my shop to be a little warmer than it should be when I opened the door. Hmmm… 

The outside unit was a solid block of ice!:dash2: I thawed things out and washed out the metal grate on the exterior. Up in the attic space, I found the coils were also a solid block of ice!:dash2::dash2: I got that thawed out and allowed the unit to drain completely. When I went to fire it up… Nothing!:dash2:

Spent the better part of an hour checking everything inside the unit… No burnt wires, no blown fuses, no rodent carcass in the blower fan. I had the A/C guy come out, and the final verdict is that the blower motor is dead.:cray::cray: It's a two year old unit! I'll have to wait until Monday to order another motor and find out if it's covered under warranty… It's some kind of fancy, variable speed motor that has to come from Bryant.:cray:

In the mean time, I'll be turning 'a la Kevin' in the 100 degree heat, so be sure an call if you're planning to stop by the shop… I will not be responsible for any emotional scarring that results from what you might see if arriving unannounced.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

The joys of being an insulation nut- my shop is a balmy 75 while it is in the mid 90's outside- no air conditioning just the good old 55 coming out of the ground and through the slab. Cost me extra when I built it but it sure has paid me back.


----------



## woodtickgreg

How cool Roy! Are you going to read the instructions? LOL I think you'll just have at it


----------



## DKMD

Congrats on the new toy, Roy! I've got one of those in the smaller size, and I love that thing.... I'm betting you will too!


----------



## ripjack13

Nice tool. I have a Woodcraft store 15minutes away....everytime I come home late from work my wife knows where I was..


----------



## Kevin

That's gonna be purty Roy. Izat one of Super Duck's ambrosia maple blanks?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> That's gonna be purty Roy. Izat one of Super Duck's ambrosia maple blanks?


Super Duck! :rofl2: I like it! Hope that one sticks


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well Roy, after you change your shorts you can save it. I see a hollow bowl their that will still look cool. To bad though:sad:


----------



## justturnin

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: well I got home an went to the shop an started to hillow the vessel a little thinner, had the music down low no distractions an having fun  , as I was working on the under side of the top a lighting bolt hit next doors tree  , I adout shite myself  an I had a sudden design change an it wasnt in tential neither :cray::cray::cray: good thing I had my safty glasses on :cray:
> Roy



So he is human after all. Too bad about the HF but look on the bright side, you now have a bowl and a funnel.:irishjig:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I survived the surgery, still a little grogey, slept off and on most of the day so far. I don't know what they numbed it with but it is completely dead, no muscle movement at all! It's just hangin their in a cast and a sling. Probably gonna hurt like hell when the numbness wears off. So I used to type with 2 fingers, now just one, talk about slow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Glad you made it through in one piece Greg. :irishjig:

You can actually type twice as fast with one finger as you did with two. All you got to do is type four times faster with the one finger than you did with the two. 



:lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's still a really nice piece Roy!


----------



## ripjack13

nice...very,very nice. i love that color contrast....


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> I was giving the wrong times for 3 meetings today:dash2:



That sucks. I won't even make a joke about that. Been there. Made the tee shirt. Once is bad enough but three! I feel for ya bro.


----------



## Mike1950

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Realy wanted the hollow forum but its what it is now an its thin to
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Crap I need to dust down the work bench :cray:



Hell no we can't have any dust in the wood shop- this is like the 11th commandment-"thall shalt be no dust in the woodshop" Man you would get booted out of my shop for makin it too clean................

Really nice work roy- looks like it will be way to thin to hold water so you better send it to me.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950

That would work great then for changin the oil in the truck- I will pay the shipping. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Patrude

What a good day, got some work done in the house, my sweetie painted the living room and needed help getting things gack up on the wall. Now she says "I know how much you hate to paint" just help with the pictures and stuff. How good is that! Got some turning done and got a actual voice message from my son serving in the desert. Now thats a good day for me


----------



## shadetree_1

Patrude said:


> What a good day, got some work done in the house, my sweetie painted the living room and needed help getting things gack up on the wall. Now she says "I know how much you hate to paint" just help with the pictures and stuff. How good is that! Got some turning done and got a actual voice message from my son serving in the desert. Now thats a good day for me



Tell your son, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday was surgery day, they did some kind of a nerv block from the shoulder down, my arm was completely dead, couldn't feel a thing for 12 hours. But as it started to wear off I was in agony. I don't like pain killers and can't tolerate most of them, needless to say I did not sleep much last night and slept in a chair with my arm propped up. I am pretty drugged up today to kill the pain and feeling a little better. The surgery caused way more pain than the injury! I am in a cast and typing away with one finger, at least I have wood barter to entertain myself while I'm healing and off work. I really don't know how to do nothing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Greg, Hang in there you will get better. I know what you mean about doing nothing- I just cannot do it.


----------



## DKMD

Get well, Greg! Cold packs can be helpful with the hurt, and it'll get less sore pretty quickly over the next few days. Night time is the worst for most folks!


----------



## Dane Fuller

Glad they got it fixed, Greg. I'm sorry for the pain. Hang in there. I'm sure it will subside before too long.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> Get well, Greg! Cold packs can be helpful with the hurt, and it'll get less sore pretty quickly over the next few days. Night time is the worst for most folks!


I agree, slept in a chair last night with my arm elevated. I am hoping it will ease a little each day.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Well I must say this was a fantastic day. I received an email from the AAW today informing me that I had won a scholarship for a one week workshop for woodturning or woodworking at the Arrowmont School of Arts and Crafts  Gee I hope they admit :jtaew: into a workshop. I can feast everyday I'm there on Tennessee wood delicacies


----------



## Patrude

Sure hope you have a good recovery. Its never good to hear a fellow woodworker having a injury like that. Hang in there and do what the Doc says, dont rush it, patience will get you in the shop sooner than you think. Slow n easy. Wish you the best Rich


----------



## ripjack13

So yesterday just after break at 9am I thought I had a stomach ache. I thought it was just the morning coffee not agreeing with me since it was a new batch I made the night before. So I kept workin...yet everytime I lifted something or bent over to pick something up, or stretched out to screw in some sheetrock on the wall, I would get a pain in my belly. Near the appendix area.  weird...

So I get home and jump in the shower and notice an extra lump "down south"....:sad:

I call in the wife to look...

it's a flippin hernia! 

greeeat.... :dash2: .... just what i need.

So I went to the Doc's this morning at 8am. Sat around in the waiting room for an hour & 1/2. Finally got in and had a Doc look at it....
It is surely a hernia. Gonna need an Operation to fix it. 
Good news is I can work, light duty and No lifting over 10 lbs. No repetitive squatting or stretching. Looks like I'll be a broom pusher for a little while...


----------



## Kevin

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Well I must say this was a fantastic day. I received an email from the AAW today informing me that I had won a scholarship for a one week workshop for woodturning or woodworking at the Arrowmont School of Arts and Crafts  Gee I hope they admit :jtaew: into a workshop. I can feast everyday I'm there on Tennessee wood delicacies



:yikes:


Wow Jimmy! That's impressive. I know you'll do us proud can't wait to see and hear about it after you're through it. 



:allhail:


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> So yesterday just after break at 9am I thought I had a stomach ache. I thought it was just the morning coffee not agreeing with me since it was a new batch I made the night before. So I kept workin...yet everytime I lifted something or bent over to pick something up, or stretched out to screw in some sheetrock on the wall, I would get a pain in my belly. Near the appendix area.  weird...
> 
> So I get home and jump in the shower and notice an extra lump "down south"....:sad:
> 
> I call in the wife to look...
> 
> it's a flippin hernia!
> 
> greeeat.... :dash2: .... just what i need.
> 
> So I went to the Doc's this morning at 8am. Sat around in the waiting room for an hour & 1/2. Finally got in and had a Doc look at it....
> It is surely a hernia. Gonna need an Operation to fix it.
> Good news is I can work, light duty and No lifting over 10 lbs. No repetitive squatting or stretching. Looks like I'll be a broom pusher for a little while...


You and I would make a fine pair! I have a herniated navel, had it for about a year now, doc stuck his finger in it and dug around and said does it hurt, I said no, he said don't worry about it then, come see me when it hurts or if it gets bigger. don't know how it happened, figured it's just because I'm getting old and fat! Keep us posted on your progress, well wishes to you!


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Well I must say this was a fantastic day. I received an email from the AAW today informing me that I had won a scholarship for a one week workshop for woodturning or woodworking at the Arrowmont School of Arts and Crafts  Gee I hope they admit :jtaew: into a workshop. I can feast everyday I'm there on Tennessee wood delicacies


Congrats! Take pictures, we must have pictures!


----------



## davidgiul

ripjack13 said:


> So yesterday just after break at 9am I thought I had a stomach ache. I thought it was just the morning coffee not agreeing with me since it was a new batch I made the night before. So I kept workin...yet everytime I lifted something or bent over to pick something up, or stretched out to screw in some sheetrock on the wall, I would get a pain in my belly. Near the appendix area.  weird...
> 
> So I get home and jump in the shower and notice an extra lump "down south"....:sad:
> 
> I call in the wife to look...
> 
> it's a flippin hernia!
> 
> greeeat.... :dash2: .... just what i need.
> 
> So I went to the Doc's this morning at 8am. Sat around in the waiting room for an hour & 1/2. Finally got in and had a Doc look at it....
> It is surely a hernia. Gonna need an Operation to fix it.
> Good news is I can work, light duty and No lifting over 10 lbs. No repetitive squatting or stretching. Looks like I'll be a broom pusher for a little while...


Are you gonna get one of those cool hinge tatts for your hernia too?:davidguil:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yesterday just after break at 9am I thought I had a stomach ache. I thought it was just the morning coffee not agreeing with me since it was a new batch I made the night before. So I kept workin...yet everytime I lifted something or bent over to pick something up, or stretched out to screw in some sheetrock on the wall, I would get a pain in my belly. Near the appendix area.  weird...
> 
> So I get home and jump in the shower and notice an extra lump "down south"....:sad:
> 
> I call in the wife to look...
> 
> it's a flippin hernia!
> 
> greeeat.... :dash2: .... just what i need.
> 
> So I went to the Doc's this morning at 8am. Sat around in the waiting room for an hour & 1/2. Finally got in and had a Doc look at it....
> It is surely a hernia. Gonna need an Operation to fix it.
> Good news is I can work, light duty and No lifting over 10 lbs. No repetitive squatting or stretching. Looks like I'll be a broom pusher for a little while...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I would make a fine pair! I have a herniated navel, had it for about a year now, doc stuck his finger in it and dug around and said does it hurt, I said no, he said don't worry about it then, come see me when it hurts or if it gets bigger. don't know how it happened, figured it's just because I'm getting old and fat! Keep us posted on your progress, well wishes to you!
Click to expand...



ha!...thats awesome...that reminds me of an ol joke/saying...

*well gee doc...it only hurts when i push my finger like this 
** well...don't do that, and it won't hurt.


----------



## Mizer

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Well I must say this was a fantastic day. I received an email from the AAW today informing me that I had won a scholarship for a one week workshop for woodturning or woodworking at the Arrowmont School of Arts and Crafts  Gee I hope they admit :jtaew: into a workshop. I can feast everyday I'm there on Tennessee wood delicacies


Conrats Jimmy!! I would like to visit the school sometime. Hope you get some time to enjoy Gatlinburgh while you are there.


----------



## Mizer

ripjack13 said:


> So yesterday just after break at 9am I thought I had a stomach ache. I thought it was just the morning coffee not agreeing with me since it was a new batch I made the night before. So I kept workin...yet everytime I lifted something or bent over to pick something up, or stretched out to screw in some sheetrock on the wall, I would get a pain in my belly. Near the appendix area.  weird...
> 
> So I get home and jump in the shower and notice an extra lump "down south"....:sad:
> 
> I call in the wife to look...
> 
> it's a flippin hernia!
> 
> greeeat.... :dash2: .... just what i need.
> 
> So I went to the Doc's this morning at 8am. Sat around in the waiting room for an hour & 1/2. Finally got in and had a Doc look at it....
> It is surely a hernia. Gonna need an Operation to fix it.
> Good news is I can work, light duty and No lifting over 10 lbs. No repetitive squatting or stretching. Looks like I'll be a broom pusher for a little while...


Had one of them fixed a couple years ago, take it easy.


----------



## ripjack13

davidgiul said:


> Are you gonna get one of those cool hinge tatts for your hernia too?:davidguil:



Hm...that is a great idea! I'll get right on drawing something appropriate for it. Lol


:teethlaugh:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pain is a little more managable today, starting to ease up some. I can go about 6 hrs now without any pain meds and it doesn't ache all the time. yesterday even with the meds it hurt all the time. My hand and fingers are really swollen, now I got these fat little sausage fingers. I still have pain in my bicep and fore arm but it's managable, can't turn my wrist yet. I guess for only being the 2nd day after the surgery it's not to bad. I hear a chainsaw and a tree chipper running close to my house and i'm not even gonna go look:sad:


----------



## Kevin

Glad you're making some headway Greg. Don't jump in too soon though like I usually do. 




woodtickgreg said:


> ... I hear a chainsaw and a tree chipper running close to my house and i'm not even gonna go look:sad:




Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated. Bet you're already outside talking to them:

_"What're you fellas gonna do with this ugly maple trunk with all those nasty black lines in it? Can I have it?"_


:lolol:


----------



## Mike1950

Greg do not listen to them- stay sitting down and ignore the saws- Blackline huh??- by the way what is your address.............:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

It just wasn't natural but I behaved:sad: I can't even lift a coffee cup with my left hand right now. The wife new it was killing me not to go check it out, I think she enjoyed watching me squirm a little to much.:fit: You know what big logs sound like going into a chipper It was probably just pine.....yea that's it.......just pine......


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ...You know what big logs sound like going into a chipper ...



Like potential paradise shat upon.


----------



## Kevin

rbaccus said:


> You know, all those little voices I hear are probably just make believe ....



In your case I believe the voices are as real as rain yeah. 

:zing:

:rofl2:


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, all those little voices I hear are probably just make believe ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your case I believe the voices are as real as rain yeah.
> 
> :zing:
> 
> :rofl2:
Click to expand...

Too much stinky wood, Yeah


----------



## Brink

Today was ok. We took the bike for a ride.



[attachment=8594]

Took Moma out to eat. We had turkey and tomato samiches, except hers was avocado, zucchini, and cucumber.



[attachment=8595]

The view was nice.



[attachment=8596]

Stayed until the sun set. Took the long way home. 

(alright, it was way better than ok :) )


----------



## Kevin

:kewlpics:

We just now saw a sun set on our horizon that looked just like that one. Small world. 

:sun_smiley:


----------



## Brink

Betcha it was the same one.


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Betcha it was the same one.



Don't think so ours is still up!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

rbaccus said:


> Dam---got day surgery tomorrow. Worse yet gotta go to Houston to do it. Nothing to drink till noon yuk.:fit:


Surgery? what for? are all of us old farts fallin apart?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Don't think so ours is still up!!!



You must have a different one...


----------



## davidgiul

rbaccus said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dam---got day surgery tomorrow. Worse yet gotta go to Houston to do it. Nothing to drink till noon yuk.:fit:
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery? what for? are all of us old farts fallin apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! Esafagus? stretch # 26--Experts say this is their first like it. It was the feature paper & slides at a recent convention. How much should my fee be? Lyme is a big possibility. Woodtick you done good (seybon). Give the arm a little slack for sure.
Click to expand...

Your fee should be more vicoden and high smell wood.:davidguil:


----------



## Mike1950

davidgiul said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dam---got day surgery tomorrow. Worse yet gotta go to Houston to do it. Nothing to drink till noon yuk.:fit:
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery? what for? are all of us old farts fallin apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! Esafagus? stretch # 26--Experts say this is their first like it. It was the feature paper & slides at a recent convention. How much should my fee be? Lyme is a big possibility. Woodtick you done good (seybon). Give the arm a little slack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fee should be more vicoden and high smell wood.:davidguil:
Click to expand...


I bet they can buy him off with big shrimp, creole sauce and crawdads..............


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dam---got day surgery tomorrow. Worse yet gotta go to Houston to do it. Nothing to drink till noon yuk.:fit:
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery? what for? are all of us old farts fallin apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! Esafagus? stretch # 26--Experts say this is their first like it. It was the feature paper & slides at a recent convention. How much should my fee be? Lyme is a big possibility. Woodtick you done good (seybon). Give the arm a little slack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fee should be more vicoden and high smell wood.:davidguil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet they can buy him off with big shrimp, creole sauce and crawdads..............
Click to expand...

Damn, now I'm hungry!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> Up early today 5ish then went back to sleep till 7:30  siting in Starbucks :morning2: parking lot writing claims. A bit of rain today so i may be able to catch up on paperwork. Of course that means falling behind on inspections. :dash2::dash2:


I know you gotta be away to work n pay the bills n that sucks, but hurry back soon to the missus! We miss you here!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pain in the arm gets a little more managable every day. I got off of the narcotic pain killers, I haven't taken any since yesterday at 11:00am, just taking ibuprofin now. It still aches but way better, actually slept in my own bed last night instead of a chair. I can't wait till the 8th to get this damn cast off!


----------



## DKMD

woodtickgreg said:


> ...I got off of the narcotic pain killers...



The street value is generally pretty good on those things… Tool and wood money!


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I got off of the narcotic pain killers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The street value is generally pretty good on those things… Tool and wood money!
Click to expand...

Not my style, society as a whole is pretty screwed up as it is without some idiot like myself making it worse just to make a dollar............wait, did you say tools?............how much value?......


----------



## DKMD

Pretty good day today... Homemade blackberry shortcake with homemade whipped cream... Sitting on my rear watching the wife connect the surround sound system she bought so that I might better enjoy the upcoming football season... Yes, I married WAY up!


----------



## Patrude

DKMD said:


> Pretty good day today... Homemade blackberry shortcake with homemade whipped cream... Sitting on my rear watching the wife connect the surround sound system she bought so that I might better enjoy the upcoming football season... Yes, I married WAY up!



 Ya; I gotta say just reading that post makes me feel good. Good for you:teethlaugh:


----------



## Patrude

No complaints; all in all a good day. Started out early this morning; a bit of exercise on the bike trainer, shower an off to my pt job. nice lite dinner with my sweetie, stained the new top for her sewingmachine cabinet and some of the timber good Duckman sent to me. I'll take that as a good one any time


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Sittin in the starbucks sippin a double then off to clarksville for some roof inspectin!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube]http://youtube/RUZeZ1e441A[/video]



Like to have never figured out how to fix your embedded video link. Glad I did great vid. That car is corny and awesome all at once! Love the song of course. But Zoe did you hear what he said? He doesn't know if he's ever coming home!


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Everybody

Since all of my friends are taking a vacation from selling me turning wood 
We decided to hit NYC today. Toured the Space Shuttle Enterprise on the deck of the Intrepid then went to a great musical (Once) featuring fantastic Irish folk music. The day was fantastic.


----------



## Brink

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Everybody
> 
> Since all of my friends are taking a vacation from selling me turning wood
> We decided to hit NYC today. Toured the Space Shuttle Enterprise on the deck of the Intrepid then went to a great musical (Once) featuring fantastic Irish folk music. The day was fantastic.



Cool day, Moma owes me an Intrepid trip, almost went last weekend.


----------



## Mizer

Thanks Rob! I will tell the Mississippi.


----------



## Kevin

We had a real good one. Worth all the leg and toe cramps I am currently experiencing. 

:sad:


----------



## Mizer

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Mississippi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from :rofl2: stupid spell correct!:lolol: I meant the Missus :morning2:
Click to expand...

She was quite offended. She thought that you were calling her long and wide.


----------



## Kevin

I sold roofs in DFW after the '96 & '03 hail storms for a buddy who owns a roofing company there. I was the guy you guys often have to wait on.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

My day was FANTASTIC. Received a phone call last night at 2;30 AM from my son who is living in Minneapolis.....................I'm a grand parent of a new baby girl 

6 lbs 10 oz
19"

Her name is Vita

Be afraid my friends. we are multiplying :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3:

:jtaew: :KOWEA:


----------



## Mike1950

Congrats to Mrs Jimmy and Jimmy.


----------



## Kevin

Congrats Mr. & Mrs. Gramps! Love her name. 

Yes you are multiplying, and make sure to make her pine porridge extra stout so she can grow strong teeth. You want to get her started on hardwoods no later than 18 months or she may adopt human food! 

Seriously my friend this is great news. Happy for y'all!

:DancingLeprechauns:


----------



## Kevin

Yesterday I said I wasn't going to do any logging today but . . . . . . 

Yep for the past several hours been dropping them down I can't help myself. I towed the trailer and tractor over there and drove the tractor back to hook up the mill and drag it over there, and will go fro the mill to the trailer with the lumber so I can leave the slabs there. I normally save everything but I don't have time to mess with slabs right now and don't want to bother selling them. I'm not gonna kill myself felling all day so I quit that for now and gonna do some milling the rest of the day and "take it easy". 

Took my lunch here at the house since I had to come back for the mill so time to get back at it. I get far enough to mill those curly ones I surely take some pics for y'all. Hope it's as good inside as it looks outside . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

CONGRATULATIONS! Boy I hope I'm never a grandpa, getting old is bad enough as it is. LOL


----------



## Kevin

I just finished supper. Multitasking. Milled till nearly dark. I'm wiped out, and am covered with poison oak. Life is good. 

:lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I just finished supper. Multitasking. Milled till nearly dark. I'm wiped out, and am covered with poison oak. Life is good.
> 
> :lolol:


Wow, you just brought back a memory that I don't care to remember. When I lived in cali. I was so allergic to poison oak that I was hospitalized twice. When it would bloom I would even get it from the pollen. Funny thing is, all the years and time spent in the woods in Mi. and I have never got poison ivy, go figure?


----------



## Kevin

Didn't crawl out of bed until 8:30 - Benadryl knocks me out for the long count. :morning2:

Phone ringing off the hook. Emails for FBE piling up even though I reply that I am on vacation get repeats in a few day -

"Are you still on vacation?" 

"Yes I said all summer". 

Some people think I am not allowed to take a "vacation". Vacation my eye, I never worked so hard while on vacation in my life and I love it.


----------



## Mike1950

What the hell you don't get no stinkin vacation- :dash2::dash2::dash2: you are the boss...............


----------



## woodtickgreg

I haven't had a vacation in years. Last time I had one I remodeled the bathroom, had to go back to work to rest up. LOL


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> What the hell you don't get no stinkin vacation- :dash2::dash2::dash2: you are the boss...............



No I'm the CO you are the XO and ask any military guy the XO has to do all the work! 

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I just finished supper. Multitasking. Milled till nearly dark. I'm wiped out, and am covered with poison oak. Life is good.
> 
> :lolol:


What, no pictures? Of the milling that is, don't care to see the poison oak


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> '''Got to love all the new Tech. satellite imaging with full measurements, rake, pitch, SQ, vents, pipejacks, etc. I could be on the moon and scope a roof.



That just ain't right. :no dice. more please:

Had to come home for a spell as a thunderstorm full of lightning came through but looks like it finally played out. Back to the grind . . . .


----------



## Brink

Geez how good could it be?



[attachment=8814]

Having a great time using my 100+ year old Stanley 45.

Just to get interrupted.



[attachment=8815]

When Moma Brink came home with a rescue pup. This ones from TN.

As we're meeting the dog, get interrupted, again.



[attachment=8816]

Our son, who lives in CA just popped in and surprised us. 

Guess that's an ok day :) :) :)


----------



## Mizer

Had a good day yesterday. Two of my kids where born on the 7th, one turned 17 and my daughter turned 9. She had a sleep over with 8 other girls, it was pretty loud most of the evening. Then this morning they started waking up and began talking, lots of talking, fast talking, high pitched talking, more talking than someone should be subjected to before they could have a cup of coffee talking. Life is good, and I know all to well that she will be grown and gone before I know it and I will be longing to hear all of those voices ring through the house again, sniff, sniff.


----------



## justturnin

Got my 3 year old back in daycare finally after a bout with Strep. I work from home so I am able to keep them when they are sick with using minimal PTO but she was tough. The first day she was running fever over 105* and I just felt terrible so I waited on her hand an foot. We got her the shot so she would cure much faster but it is intense. Well yesterday the shot had taken over and she was much better, no fever just a sore leg from the shot. Well, that said all she wanted to do was play with Daddy. I chased her all over the house and we played all day until she remembered I promised her a toy for being a big girl and getting her shot so we went shopping. Needless to say I am spent and so far behind on work I cant catch my breath. Well, needless to say, I loved every minute of it. I am glad she's better but I miss her today.


----------



## Mike1950

justturnin said:


> Got my 3 year old back in daycare finally after a bout with Strep. I work from home so I am able to keep them when they are sick with using minimal PTO but she was tough. The first day she was running fever over 105* and I just felt terrible so I waited on her hand an foot. We got her the shot so she would cure much faster but it is intense. Well yesterday the shot had taken over and she was much better, no fever just a sore leg from the shot. Well, that said all she wanted to do was play with Daddy. I chased her all over the house and we played all day until she remembered I promised her a toy for being a big girl and getting her shot so we went shopping. Needless to say I am spent and so far behind on work I cant catch my breath. Well, needless to say, I loved every minute of it. I am glad she's better but I miss her today.



Could not Quote both you and Mizer but it is nice to hear younger dads that take their most important job in life so seriously. Makes a grampa feel GOOD.


----------



## Patrude

:pleasantry


justturnin said:


> Got my 3 year old back in daycare finally after a bout with Strep. I work from home so I am able to keep them when they are sick with using minimal PTO but she was tough. The first day she was running fever over 105* and I just felt terrible so I waited on her hand an foot. We got her the shot so she would cure much faster but it is intense. Well yesterday the shot had taken over and she was much better, no fever just a sore leg from the shot. Well, that said all she wanted to do was play with Daddy. I chased her all over the house and we played all day until she remembered I promised her a toy for being a big girl and getting her shot so we went shopping. Needless to say I am spent and so far behind on work I cant catch my breath. Well, needless to say, I loved every minute of it. I am glad she's better but I miss her today.



 What a great story. Glad to hear she is doing better and that you got to enjoy each other's company. Time with the kids is always special. Good for you


----------



## davidgiul

Mizer said:


> Had a good day yesterday. Two of my kids where born on the 7th, one turned 17 and my daughter turned 9. She had a sleep over with 8 other girls, it was pretty loud most of the evening. Then this morning they started waking up and began talking, lots of talking, fast talking, high pitched talking, more talking than someone should be subjected to before they could have a cup of coffee talking. Life is good, and I know all to well that she will be grown and gone before I know it and *I will be longing to hear all of those voices ring through the house again, sniff, sniff.*


Trust me, you won't. Cause then you will have grandkids running around making a racket.:davidguil:


----------



## woodtickgreg

I went through a surprise divorce when my son was six, I was always an active participant in raising him since birth, but the years that it was just me n him were the greatest, we did everything together and went every where together. Priceless.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just got back from the orthopedic sports doctor, got the cast of and the stitches removed from the small insision, had another ultra sound and everything is as should be and looks good. I was sent to be fitted for an orthotic brace. Now I have this cool mechanical arm, LOL I am still not allowed to do anything for at least another 4 weeks. :sad: I am back on the motrin today after being pushed and pulled I'm pretty sore. 
Prognosis is 8 weeks till I can resume normal activaties, maybe go back to work in 4 weeks 1 armed, 1 year till the arm is at full strength. I am not allowed to do anything palm up right now, not that I can turn my wrist anyway! Physical therapy 3 times a week.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> .... palm up right now, not that I can turn my wrist anyway! Physical therapy 3 times a week.



Hey Greg, I bet your Southbend lathe against my sawmill I can take you in arm wrestling. 

Offer expires in 4 weeks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... palm up right now, not that I can turn my wrist anyway! Physical therapy 3 times a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Greg, I bet your Southbend lathe against my sawmill I can take you in arm wrestling.
> 
> Offer expires in 4 weeks
Click to expand...


PSSSSSSS Greg go for it with the other arm!!!!:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... palm up right now, not that I can turn my wrist anyway! Physical therapy 3 times a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Greg, I bet your Southbend lathe against my sawmill I can take you in arm wrestling.
> 
> Offer expires in 4 weeks
Click to expand...

 Oh your Funny! Ha Ha, Your mom could beat me right now:rotflmao3: Oh but I would do such a restore on that fine mill when I got round to it


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> PSSSSSSS Greg go for it with the other arm!!!!:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:



I'm ambidextrous(for real). SHHHHHHHH!


:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Took a much needed break from logging today. Just worked on the sawmill, sharped blades, chains, serviced saws, and played with Cleo a little. Since momma got her some treats with chondroitin she's been a new dog. She runs and jumps and and chases me with her ball 

_"Play with me daddy! Let's play throw my ball will yuh? Huh?!"_

I ain't kiddin I been eyeing those doggy treats with chondroitin for my elbos and knees. 

:gigglesign:



Speaking of which I need to go fire up the grill - burgers tonight. 


:hungry:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Took a much needed break from logging today. Just worked on the sawmill, sharped blades, chains, serviced saws, and played with Cleo a little. Since momma got her some treats with chondroitin she's been a new dog. She runs and jumps and and chases me with her ball
> 
> _"Play with me daddy! Let's play throw my ball will yuh? Huh?!"_
> 
> I ain't kiddin I been eyeing those doggy treats with chondroitin for my elbos and knees.
> 
> :gigglesi
> 
> 
> Speaking of which I need to go fire up the grill - burgers tonight.
> 
> 
> :hungry:



When you start growing more hair and scratching yourself with your hindleg-we WILL know!!!!


----------



## Patrude

This was a great day. These days it's just me and my wife unless the grandchildren come around. After breakfast we got together an gave the K-9 a nice bath. I next went for a good walk out on back roads, shower an down in the shop. Her sewing shop is across the hall from my shop which is really neat. I turned a Hickory mallet as shown in the June issue of Woodturning Design magazine. What makes the project interesting is that you drill and insert a i 1/2" pc of black pipe in the end and plug it. Gives is great balance and just enough heft too. She did some beautiful embroidery on kitchen towels for some friends. One of the girls came over on her way to work just to say hi. Light lunch, more shop time and burgers on the grill a little more shop time for both of us and now we are just sittin. All & all, a great day


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> When you start growing more hair and scratching yourself with your hindleg-we WILL know!!!!



Don't need doggie treats, that comes naturally.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you start growing more hair and scratching yourself with your hindleg-we WILL know!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need doggie treats, that comes naturally.
Click to expand...

I wonder if he would circle the bed 3 times before he layed down? :rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> ...
> 
> I ain't kiddin I been eyeing those doggy treats with chondroitin for my elbos and knees.



The chondroitin is helpful for a lot of folks… 1500mg/day is the typical recommended dose.

As for the hair and the hindleg scratching… I'm not too worried about that. When you start to lick yourself, that's when the FBE shipments are really gonna slow down.

Reminds me of the joke about the two guys standing on the porch staring at a dog licking himself. One guy says, "I wish I could do that."

The other guy says, "That dog will bite you."


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I wonder if he would circle the bed 3 times before he layed down? :rotflmao3:



Just twice. I'm an old dog.


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I ain't kiddin I been eyeing those doggy treats with chondroitin for my elbos and knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chondroitin is helpful for a lot of folks… 1500mg/day is the typical recommended dose.
> 
> As for the hair and the hindleg scratching… I'm not too worried about that. When you start to lick yourself, that's when the FBE shipments are really gonna slow down.
> 
> Reminds me of the joke about the two guys standing on the porch staring at a dog licking himself. One guy says, "I wish I could do that."
> 
> The other guy says, "That dog will bite you."
Click to expand...


:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I ain't kiddin I been eyeing those doggy treats with chondroitin for my elbos and knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chondroitin is helpful for a lot of folks… 1500mg/day is the typical recommended dose.
> 
> As for the hair and the hindleg scratching… I'm not too worried about that. When you start to lick yourself, that's when the FBE shipments are really gonna slow down.
> 
> Reminds me of the joke about the two guys standing on the porch staring at a dog licking himself. One guy says, "I wish I could do that."
> 
> The other guy says, "That dog will bite you."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

OMG! I think I pee'd myself laughing on that one! If I had been drinking something it definatly would have shot out my nose with force! :rofl2:


----------



## Kevin

Doc I'm really gonna try some chndroiton. I swear Cleo is like a puppy. She jumps up on our high porch now we can't believe the difference. This is what my wife bought her the day after I made my post about her hurting, and she runs and jumps and is like new. It has glucosamine in it also. 

[attachment=8902]


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Doc I'm really gonna try some chndroiton. I swear Cleo is like a puppy. She jumps up on our high porch now we can't believe the difference. This is what my wife bought her the day after I made my post about her hurting, and she runs and jumps and is like new. It has glucosamine in it also.



You'll probably have to eat three or four of those things a day...

Try wrapping them in bacon and stuffing a jalepeno in them.


----------



## Patrude

:


Kevin said:


> Doc I'm really gonna try some chndroiton. I swear Cleo is like a puppy. She jumps up on our high porch now we can't believe the difference. This is what my wife bought her the day after I made my post about her hurting, and she runs and jumps and is like new. It has glucosamine in it also.


 Now; I might try few of those before my next walk. Might get me home sooner:irishjig:


----------



## woodtickgreg

All kidding aside, I take a glucosamine n chondroitin suplement and it does help my aching joints. Got our old cat on it too! Try it Kevin, it will help.


----------



## cabomhn

Today was a pretty good day. Finally had a day off from training so I had some time to make it down to the Klingsport woodworking shop. The place is awesome and I was able to get some nice wood as well as my first turning tool...

[attachment=8911]

I'm pretty excited to go get this guy ground to the angle I want and get started on a few projects with it. My full-sized sorby hollowmaster should be here in the next couple of days so I will be set to go to the woodshop once it opens!


----------



## davidgiul

Today (HI time) I spent the day on the links (Kukui'ulu) with my youngest son Tucker. He shot a 93. We won't mention what I shot.
[attachment=8944]


----------



## Mike1950

davidgiul said:


> Today (HI time) I spent the day on the links (Kukui'ulu) with my youngest son Tucker. He shot a 93. We won't mention what I shot.



Great looking Father-son combo and beautiful course.


----------



## Dane Fuller

davidgiul said:


> Today (HI time) I spent the day on the links (Kukui'ulu) with my youngest son Tucker. He shot a 93. We won't mention what I shot.



That's great! Now if we can just get him to wear a Texas Rangers Cap...:wink2:


----------



## justturnin

Headin to the neighbor hood mud hole (read as Galveston) til Monday with the family and Mom, Sister, BIL and a few friends. Gonna try to relax a some but the little ones don't allow. We will play Bocce Ball, Horseshoes then grill out, make Cold Boiled Shrimp and watch the beer flow.


----------



## Kevin

Dane Fuller said:


> That's great! Now if we can just get him to wear a Texas Rangers Wood Barter Cap...:wink2:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Kevin said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great! Now if we can just get him to wear a Texas Rangers Wood Barter Cap...:wink2:
Click to expand...


That too!


----------



## davidgiul

A WB cap is a possiblity, but he is not so sure about the other cap. In about a month he will be wearing the same cap as his brother-in-law, Ethan. This picture was taken about 6 weeks ago before Jenna, Ethan, Caleb and Jude moved back east.
[attachment=8965]


----------



## Dane Fuller

davidgiul said:


> A WB cap is a possiblity, but he is not so sure about the other cap. In about a month he will be wearing the same cap as his brother-in-law, Ethan. This picture was taken about 6 weeks ago before Jenna, Ethan, Caleb and Jude moved back east.



Patriots?


----------



## Kevin

That's a great shot Dave. You'll treasure that in the future. But I noticed something in the back ground you might not have noticed. I had to use my special forensic photo enhancement software that a buddy of mine at the CIA gave me. It can take just a few pixels of info and enhance it so you can see what the naked eye can't. It's kind of fuzzy but you can clearly see a large Sea Weed floating in the background over your shoulder, and what's thought to be the only sighting of fin of the rarely seen Reefer Shark ever captured on film, right before the shark took down the Sea Weed. 

[attachment=8970]

The only reason you got the shot was the camera angle . . . you probably would have never captured the photo if you hadn't been so high. Anyway great shot there . . . . bud. 


:wasntme:


----------



## Patrude

It's been good so far, started with breakfast with my wife, next to do a good hour on the indoor bike, thats all I had time for. Shower, shave and off to my great part time job. Momma droped me off, be picking me up bout 7. I do a bit of daytime security work couple days a week. Keeps us in wood forthe shop; irishjig::irishjig: Got to finish a round table I striped for a buddy. I dont usually do refinishing, but seeing he's a good friend I agreed to get it done. The great part is he wants to pay


----------



## davidgiul

Dane Fuller said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> A WB cap is a possiblity, but he is not so sure about the other cap. In about a month he will be wearing the same cap as his brother-in-law, Ethan. This picture was taken about 6 weeks ago before Jenna, Ethan, Caleb and Jude moved back east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots?
Click to expand...

Yeah, for sure


----------



## woodtickgreg

The doc gave me the ok to drive my car, so I have to get out of the house from time to time. At home therapy is pretty tough, arm tendons are really tight! Went to a book store by my house and got a fine wood working mag and 2 wooden boat mags, ya know for the bucket list. went to harbour freight which is 1/2 mi from my house. I hardley ever go there, I hate cheap chinese crap, but 6 cleaning brushes for 1.49, ok got 4 packs for the lathe restore they will work great in the parts washer. also got 2 6" wire wheels for the pos bench grinder I have, 1 brass n 1 steel, also for the restore project. I think I need to start lookin for a decent 8" bench grinder for the shop. Doesn't have to be top of the line but something decent, not like harbour freight!


----------



## Jim_Rogers

How's my day been?

Well I got this new hat, you see......

And I'll need it because of this:

[attachment=8994]

The littlest breeze and it's inside out.......

Happens all the time.......

Not so bad when it's sunny out, but when it's raining, like today..... not so good.........


----------



## Kevin

You're not alone Jim I've done that too. One year after I had stowed the umbrella for the winter and hadn't sawn any that winter, when spring rolled around I grabbed it out of the shed one sunny day to do some milling, and when I popped it open a bunch of red wasps greeted me. 

:hornets:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Arm is getting a little better each day. The brace they have me in has a lock on it, this allows me to unlock it and just let it hang and gravity does the work to stretch the tendon back out. Today is the first day that I can do this for a longer period of time and not be in pain. When I am out and about I lock it in the bent position to keep it from moving, and when I'm home I keep it unlocked as much as possible, still can't stretch it out all the way without some discomfort, but I am making progress. Following the docs orders!


----------



## woodtickgreg

rbaccus said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arm is getting a little better each day. The brace they have me in has a lock on it, this allows me to unlock it and just let it hang and gravity does the work to stretch the tendon back out. Today is the first day that I can do this for a longer period of time and not be in pain. When I am out and about I lock it in the bent position to keep it from moving, and when I'm home I keep it unlocked as much as possible, still can't stretch it out all the way without some discomfort, but I am making progress. Following the docs orders!
> 
> 
> 
> It will work out believe it or not. When they make you do real exercise later, sneak in a vicoden befo!!
Click to expand...

I start phys therapy next week And I do not like takin pain pills other than motrin or ibuprofin. my body just doesn't tolerate them very well. I've turned into an old lightweight!:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ...I do not like takin pain pills other than motrin or ibuprofin. my body just doesn't tolerate them very well. I've turned into an old lightweight!:rofl2:



Good on ya Greg. I have seen friends and family get hooked on pain pills and it ain't pretty. My ex brother in law was so hooked on vicoden he was barely functional and no one could stand to be around him. Wouldn't surprise me to learn he's 6 feet under by now. 

I love vicoden so I never touch the stuff either, but dilaudid is easily my favorite "downer" better than even qualoods. If someone tempted me with one I'd run the other direction as fast as my little hobbit feet could carry me!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> I'M HOME


Lets see if I remember right? The missus say's you got home around 5 am and you don't anounce your home till 8 pm, hmm..........wonder what went on at the welcome home party.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> Was a good day! Hung out with Mamma Rebuild at the shop and worked on estimate :morning2:. Zoe worked on some projects and sold a live edge dining table design/build today . So proud of my wife she has really taken ownership of the wood biz and gettin things done.


She's been bitten by the bug and has sawdust in her veins! and that's a good thing.


----------



## Kevin

rbaccus said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I do not like takin pain pills other than motrin or ibuprofin. my body just doesn't tolerate them very well. I've turned into an old lightweight!:rofl2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good on ya Greg. I have seen friends and family get hooked on pain pills and it ain't pretty. My ex brother in law was so hooked on vicoden he was barely functional and no one could stand to be around him. Wouldn't surprise me to learn he's 6 feet under by now.
> 
> I love vicoden so I never touch the stuff either, but dilaudid is easily my favorite "downer" better than even qualoods. If someone tempted me with one I'd run the other direction as fast as my little hobbit feet could carry me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Painkillers can be abused--like booze, power, sex, popularity, crawfish, sex, booze, guns, sex, fast cars, large chainsaws, inflated egoes and hoarding pretty wood. They can all kill you---only antidote is personal responsibility. Any one with memories of hemmeroid , colon, arterial, foot, knee, and eye surgery can appreciate their proper use however. Some of them are lulu,s. After eye surgery i took the directed pill sitting down to lunch at a big resturant. Woke up 24 hrs later falling down the mainstairway end for end. entertained the whole lobby sure. Missed a movie and 2 fine meals--total blank. Reminded me of a cute 21yr old---rich daddy-- had a very exp. bottle of Tequila and a lime------------------------
Click to expand...


I couldn't disagree with you more on most of your comparisons, and your somewhat bizarre conclusions. But we can agree to disagree. 

:peace:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I do not like takin pain pills other than motrin or ibuprofin. my body just doesn't tolerate them very well. I've turned into an old lightweight!:rofl2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good on ya Greg. I have seen friends and family get hooked on pain pills and it ain't pretty. My ex brother in law was so hooked on vicoden he was barely functional and no one could stand to be around him. Wouldn't surprise me to learn he's 6 feet under by now.
> 
> I love vicoden so I never touch the stuff either, but dilaudid is easily my favorite "downer" better than even qualoods. If someone tempted me with one I'd run the other direction as fast as my little hobbit feet could carry me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Painkillers can be abused--like booze, power, sex, popularity, crawfish, sex, booze, guns, sex, fast cars, large chainsaws, inflated egoes and hoarding pretty wood. They can all kill you---only antidote is personal responsibility. Any one with memories of hemmeroid , colon, arterial, foot, knee, and eye surgery can appreciate their proper use however. Some of them are lulu,s. After eye surgery i took the directed pill sitting down to lunch at a big resturant. Woke up 24 hrs later falling down the mainstairway end for end. entertained the whole lobby sure. Missed a movie and 2 fine meals--total blank. Reminded me of a cute 21yr old---rich daddy-- had a very exp. bottle of Tequila and a lime------------------------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't disagree with you more on most of your comparisons, and your somewhat bizarre conclusions. But we can agree to disagree.
> 
> :peace:
Click to expand...

Yeah but it was funny! Go to bed dude! lol


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I do not like takin pain pills other than motrin or ibuprofin. my body just doesn't tolerate them very well. I've turned into an old lightweight!:rofl2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good on ya Greg. I have seen friends and family get hooked on pain pills and it ain't pretty. My ex brother in law was so hooked on vicoden he was barely functional and no one could stand to be around him. Wouldn't surprise me to learn he's 6 feet under by now.
> 
> I love vicoden so I never touch the stuff either, but dilaudid is easily my favorite "downer" better than even qualoods. If someone tempted me with one I'd run the other direction as fast as my little hobbit feet could carry me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Painkillers can be abused--like booze, power, sex, popularity, crawfish, sex, booze, guns, sex, fast cars, large chainsaws, inflated egoes and hoarding pretty wood. They can all kill you---only antidote is personal responsibility. Any one with memories of hemmeroid , colon, arterial, foot, knee, and eye surgery can appreciate their proper use however. Some of them are lulu,s. After eye surgery i took the directed pill sitting down to lunch at a big resturant. Woke up 24 hrs later falling down the mainstairway end for end. entertained the whole lobby sure. Missed a movie and 2 fine meals--total blank. Reminded me of a cute 21yr old---rich daddy-- had a very exp. bottle of Tequila and a lime------------------------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't disagree with you more on most of your comparisons, and your somewhat bizarre conclusions. But we can agree to disagree.
> 
> :peace:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but it was funny! Go to bed dude! lol
Click to expand...


I told you to go to bed first why aren't you sawing logs? Terry just told me to get off the damn computer so I guess this is it unless I want to remind her who has the outty and who has the inny. Okay that's a sign I need to go to bed. 

:lolol:

Good night John Boy. Good night Greg. 

Bob behave your self or I'll spike your vicoden with horse tranqualizers and put us out of your misery. 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here's a couple of pics of what my arm looks like at almost 2 weeks from the surgery. And my new inspector gadget device.
This is where they went in to grab the tendon and pull it back down, only 3 stitches here.[attachment=9086] This is where the doc reattached it to my fore arm, 9 stitches here. I get the stitches out on wednesday.[attachment=9087] And this is my arm brace, it limits my arm movement and can be locked when I'm out and about moving around. When I'm home I just let it hang and gravity stretches the tendon out. Not allowed to put a load on the bicep at all yet.[attachment=9088]


----------



## Kevin

Found your new nick. RoboGreg. 

:lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Found your new nick. RoboGreg.
> 
> :lolol:


Only for a little while I hope?


----------



## DKMD

Looking good, Greg! FWIW, I've never even heard of anybody screwing up a biceps repair... I know one of mine went deep sea fishing about 4 weeks after surgery! Keep following the rules... You don't want to be the first guy in recorded medical history to have screwed up a biceps repair!


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> Looking good, Greg! FWIW, I've never even heard of anybody screwing up a biceps repair... I know one of mine went deep sea fishing about 4 weeks after surgery! Keep following the rules... You don't want to be the first guy in recorded medical history to have screwed up a biceps repair!


That's worth a lot David! I'm doing exactly what the doc says. I'm going nuts not being allowed to do anything and I don't want to prolong my restrictions. Therapy starts next week! Right now the brace gives me some needed support and keeps me from moving my arm in ways the doc doesn't want, but I cant wait to get rid of it! Hopefully I can go back to work in 4 weeks with some restrictions, probably with the brace :sad::dunno: Doc says 8 weeks till it's healed and a year till it's as strong as it was before the injury.


----------



## woodtickgreg

bigcouger said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, Greg! FWIW, I've never even heard of anybody screwing up a biceps repair... I know one of mine went deep sea fishing about 4 weeks after surgery! Keep following the rules... You don't want to be the first guy in recorded medical history to have screwed up a biceps repair!
> 
> 
> 
> That's worth a lot David! I'm doing exactly what the doc says. I'm going nuts not being allowed to do anything and I don't want to prolong my restrictions. Therapy starts next week! Right now the brace gives me some needed support and keeps me from moving my arm in ways the doc doesn't want, but I cant wait to get rid of it! Hopefully I can go back to work in 4 weeks with some restrictions, probably with the brace :sad::dunno: Doc says 8 weeks till it's healed and a year till it's as strong as it was before the injury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just hang in there an time will fly by but when you start the thyopy oh its going to hurt so take it easy an dont do what I did an throw out the docs orders,  its realy bad when you see the doc again an have to tell him he was right the first time :cray::cray:
Click to expand...

I don't have a problem doing what I'm told. I can extend my arm out fully now, but I cannot rotate my wrist from palm up to palm down, that's what's gonna hurt!


----------



## Kevin

We're getting hammered with a nasty thunderstorm. Lots of lighting and I am sitting here with my puter on. Stupid. But I like watching it on the radar. :i_dunno: Looks like it's going to get pretty dicey we have some purple moving in right on top of us in a few minutes full of hail I bet.


----------



## woodtickgreg

bigcouger said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting hammered with a nasty thunderstorm. Lots of lighting and I am sitting here with my puter on. Stupid. But I like watching it on the radar. :i_dunno: Looks like it's going to get pretty dicey we have some purple moving in right on top of us in a few minutes full of hail I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just glad the yard got mowed, Catherine an the nurses did a good job to I had to weed eat tho and that sucks
Click to expand...

Well since I'm not allowed to do anything I had to hire some one to mow my lawn, just not right since I owned and ran a lawn maintenance co for 15 years. I used to mow lawns for people on medical and old farts. Now i'm the old fart on medical. LOL :sad:


----------



## DKMD

Great day today! The shop AC got fixed today, and the new blower unit was covered by the warranty! I'll still have to pay for the labor, but that's a small price to pay for my shop returning to 74 degrees! I've gotten soft with the climate control, and I've been manstrating for the past few weeks with the heat and no AC... Let the turning begin!


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> ... I've gotten soft, and I've been manstrating for the past few weeks...!



Easy Doc. Too much info.


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davidgiul

DKMD said:


> The shop AC got fixed today...


:morning2:AC in the shop??? No running around with just a doo rag like someone else we know:wasntme:?


----------



## DKMD

davidgiul said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shop AC got fixed today...
> 
> 
> 
> :morning2:AC in the shop??? No running around with just a doo rag like someone else we know:wasntme:?
Click to expand...


Of course... I wear mine as a loin cloth to maintain some modesty.


----------



## davidgiul

Joe Rebuild said:


> I gave away wood  but I am the real winner in that deal
> 
> Oh and harvested some burl too! And got the kiln back up and running and hung out with my best friend! Its been a good day


Who would that be? The pool attendant that Zoe was asking about a week or 2 ago? Oops, there goes my hush money.:davidguil:


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> I gave away wood  but I am the real winner in that deal



Feels good don't it. 

:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:

Some people think I am generous because I give stuff away. But I only do it because it makes me feel good. I'm actually a self-centered selfish bogart bastard. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave away wood  but I am the real winner in that deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good don't it.
> 
> :irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:
> 
> Some people think I am generous because I give stuff away. But I only do it because it makes me feel good.  I'm actually a self-centered selfish bogart bastard.
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


Thank Goodness- Finally something Kevin and I agree on. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I know I know -back to the cave.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950

On Giving- we took the 8 and 10 year old grandsons up into the Selkirk mts yesterday. Loop creek off of the N. fork of The St. Joe river. The Millwaukee RR went up loop creek and into Montana. Now it is the Hiawatha bike trail. We went fishing. The 8 yr old caught a 16" cutthroat trout. I do not know what was bigger the fish or his eyes. They wore gramps out wading in the creek. Life can't get much better!!!!!!


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> On Giving- we took the 8 and 10 year old grandsons up into the Selkirk mts yesterday. Loop creek off of the N. fork of The St. Joe river. The Millwaukee RR went up loop creek and into Montana. Now it is the Hiawatha bike trail. We went fishing. The 8 yr old caught a 16" cutthroat trout. I do not know what was bigger the fish or his eyes. They wore gramps out wading in the creek. Life can't get much better!!!!!!


Hey gramps, no pictures never happened. Although we believe the part about gramps getting wore out.:davidguil:


----------



## Mike1950

No pictures- do not trust myself with camera-2 fishing poles, creel,2 kids and slippery rocks. Little monsters slept all the ways home while Kathie kept me company. Memories-PRICLESS.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just got back from my first physical therapy appt. Doc took out the remaining stitches and said the arm looks good! Bicep is atrophied and that is to be expected, he opened up the range of motion on my brace a little too. Got some more excersizes to do at home. And now for the really good news, he said I could do some light work in my shop, just don't be stupid and over do it. He said what I already know, listen to your body, if it hurts don't do it. He said some light work will help to loosen the tendons and tone the muscles back up in my fore arm. So I guess I can clean some parts on my lathe, I did ask him about that and I got the go ahead. Not ready to do any turning or real wood working yet, but in time. But as long as I can tinker in the shop a little I'm extreamly happy!


----------



## Dane Fuller

Congrats, Greg! The more you do, the more you'll be able to do. Get the ice & ibuprophen ready.....LOL


----------



## Kevin

That's great news Greg. I know you're ready to get back to sawing, cutting, milling, wrenching . . . . . 

You'll be there before you know it. Also, my arm wrestling offer for you lathe against my mill is still good until you get to about 80%.


----------



## Patrude

woodtickgreg said:


> Just got back from my first physical therapy appt. Doc took out the remaining stitches and said the arm looks good! Bicep is atrophied and that is to be expected, he opened up the range of motion on my brace a little too. Got some more excersizes to do at home. And now for the really good news, he said I could do some light work in my shop, just don't be stupid and over do it. He said what I already know, listen to your body, if it hurts don't do it. He said some light work will help to loosen the tendons and tone the muscles back up in my fore arm. So I guess I can clean some parts on my lathe, I did ask him about that and I got the go ahead. Not ready to do any turning or real wood working yet, but in time. But as long as I can tinker in the shop a little I'm extreamly happy!



 Good for you; thats good news youre sure gonna feel good just being back into your element. Youre doing all the right things, taking it easy is the best way, just build on positives; congrats, enjoy some work


----------



## davidgiul

Joe Rebuild said:


> :dash2::dash2::dash2: saw won't start


Chain Saw? Try taking the cord housing off and sanding the stator and armature of the magneto. Not sure about the proper terms but you might get the idea.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> :dash2::dash2::dash2: saw won't start


Check the spark plug first! Oh and make sure the switch is on...LOL...:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ok, since I got the green light to tinker a little I went to harbour junk tools and got a tool cart on sale and used a 20% of coupon on top of that. Figure I can use one in the shop anyway. Would have built one and I do have the casters, but I'm not up to speed for awhile. Looked on craigslist but didn't really see anything that blew my skirt up..LOL So the first order of buis is to see if I can handle putting this thing together, then get the pile of lathe parts off the floor. Still looking for a couple of bridge cabinets like go over your stove. I wanna mount them on the wall for finishing stuff, glues, etc. Don't worry, I'll have a friend hang it! LOL Best thing about me being able to do something else is I won't be drivin ya'll as nuts all the time. :rotflmao3:


----------



## davidgiul

woodtickgreg said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> :dash2::dash2::dash2: saw won't start
> 
> 
> 
> Check the spark plug first! Oh and make sure the switch is on...LOL...:rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

Yeah that too.


----------



## woodtickgreg

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: :dash2::dash2: Well the storms started early today an in the house for a while, nothing but the nagging party going on here,  what do 11 female can talk about :cray::cray::cray: me an there brutial to today I hope the tea goes to shite an there biskets to :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


My favorite Clint Eastwood line, nag nag nag. I hope you get away from them cackling hens soon my friend!


----------



## woodtickgreg

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok, since I got the green light to tinker a little I went to harbour junk tools and got a tool cart on sale and used a 20% of coupon on top of that. Figure I can use one in the shop anyway. Would have built one and I do have the casters, but I'm not up to speed for awhile. Looked on craigslist but didn't really see anything that blew my skirt up..LOL So the first order of buis is to see if I can handle putting this thing together, then get the pile of lathe parts off the floor. Still looking for a couple of bridge cabinets like go over your stove. I wanna mount them on the wall for finishing stuff, glues, etc. Don't worry, I'll have a friend hang it! LOL Best thing about me being able to do something else is I won't be drivin ya'll as nuts all the time. :rotflmao3:


Got the cart put together, easy peasy. Did a review of it in the tool section if anyones interested?


----------



## Kevin

Busy.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy? well yeah with only one working hand and a pinky. How is that hand doing anyway?
Click to expand...


Much better thanks. I can use all my fingers just not much strength. Raining. Sleepy. Maybe I'll knock off early go shower & snooze through a movie . . . . . . 

Everytime I do that the wife wakes me up with 

_"How'd you like the movie?" 

"Zzzz HUH! You're moving? Take me!" _

:roflmao:


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had my second phys therapy session today, let the torture begin! Actually it was a little rough but very controlled and manageable. I am a little sore right now, but I moved things farther than I have so far, gets a little better each day. Therapist wants me to call 1-800-motrin 3 times a day for swelling. They had me doing wrist curls with 1lb, :sad: how humiliating, I used to curl at least 50lb 1 handed. getting old sucks!


----------



## Mike1950

Greg, shhhh, don't complain to loud or the man above may give you the alternative to getting old. Old is much better than pushin up daisies..............


----------



## Kenbo

The past few days have been a mixture of good and bad. The bad part, is that I keep losing the feeling in my left arm. Kind of scary actually. I've gone to see my doctor and I'm basically a lab rat now with everyone poking at me and taking x rays, blood and I'm supposed to see a neurologist some time soon because I am starting to lose some motor skills in that arm. Hopefully, all will be okay and I'm somewhat optimistic under the circumstances. Also, my blood pressure is way up. Gee, I wonder why.
The good news?............I won the lottery at work today and was handed an envelope with $760.00 in it.
I have to go for more test tomorrow. I'll tell you this much.....my handwriting has become terrible since this started. Can't control the pen properly


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> The past few days have been a mixture of good and bad. The bad part, is that I keep losing the feeling in my left arm. Kind of scary actually. I've gone to see my doctor and I'm basically a lab rat now with everyone poking at me and taking x rays, blood and I'm supposed to see a neurologist some time soon because I am starting to lose some motor skills in that arm. Hopefully, all will be okay and I'm somewhat optimistic under the circumstances. Also, my blood pressure is way up. Gee, I wonder why.
> The good news?............I won the lottery at work today and was handed an envelope with $760.00 in it.
> I have to go for more test tomorrow. I'll tell you this much.....my handwriting has become terrible since this started. Can't control the pen properly


That is not good news at all kenbo! I hope they find out what it is and that it's something treatable. My prayers are with you brother. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kenbo

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Kenbo did they do a stress test yet on ya , because thats some serious Shite. I know from experance here
> Roy



They are in the beginning stages of trying to find out what is wrong. At this point, they have almost ruled out anything circulatory. All of the test so far are pointing toward something nerve related. I have a list of tests that are going to be done, but I'm only one guy and i can only do so many at a time. It could be something as simple as a pinched nerve, or it could be something as serious as a nervous system disorder...........I really don't want to speculate on it. I'll know more in a while, but for now, it's a big waiting game. It's exhausting.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Kenbo did they do a stress test yet on ya , because thats some serious Shite. I know from experance here
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in the beginning stages of trying to find out what is wrong. At this point, they have almost ruled out anything circulatory. All of the test so far are pointing toward something nerve related. I have a list of tests that are going to be done, but I'm only one guy and i can only do so many at a time. It could be something as simple as a pinched nerve, or it could be something as serious as a nervous system disorder...........I really don't want to speculate on it. I'll know more in a while, but for now, it's a big waiting game. It's exhausting.
Click to expand...


Take a deep breath- lay back and think positive. You need positive vibes- negative thoughts will do you no good at this point. I know -easy to say harder to do- but it is what will do the most good at this point. Worrying never solved a thing........


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike1950 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Kenbo did they do a stress test yet on ya , because thats some serious Shite. I know from experance here
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in the beginning stages of trying to find out what is wrong. At this point, they have almost ruled out anything circulatory. All of the test so far are pointing toward something nerve related. I have a list of tests that are going to be done, but I'm only one guy and i can only do so many at a time. It could be something as simple as a pinched nerve, or it could be something as serious as a nervous system disorder...........I really don't want to speculate on it. I'll know more in a while, but for now, it's a big waiting game. It's exhausting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a deep breath- lay back and think positive. You need positive vibes- negative thoughts will do you no good at this point. I know -easy to say harder to do- but it is what will do the most good at this point. Worrying never solved a thing........
Click to expand...


Great council from Mike. Take care of yourself Ken. I'll keep you in my thoughts


----------



## Kevin

Ken,

I hope your wait is not a long one. I know we-uns down here hear all manner of different things about Canadian health care and I hope the bad stuff we hear is not correct. As you may remember I dated a Canuck lady in Vancouver 99 through 2000 and spent some time up there. The health care I witnessed her getting on several occasions was top notch. 

I hope yours in Toronto is as good. No sense in worrying about cope as well as possible and just look forward to getting it fixed - easy to say but it's what a cheering section does and we are your cheering section. 

Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way at the speed of good karma.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks

Kenbo said:


> The past few days have been a mixture of good and bad. The bad part, is that I keep losing the feeling in my left arm. Kind of scary actually. I've gone to see my doctor and I'm basically a lab rat now with everyone poking at me and taking x rays, blood and I'm supposed to see a neurologist some time soon because I am starting to lose some motor skills in that arm. Hopefully, all will be okay and I'm somewhat optimistic under the circumstances. Also, my blood pressure is way up. Gee, I wonder why.
> The good news?............I won the lottery at work today and was handed an envelope with $760.00 in it.
> I have to go for more test tomorrow. I'll tell you this much.....my handwriting has become terrible since this started. Can't control the pen properly



Hate to hear that! I'll keep you in my thoughts and say a prayer for you. I'm sure it'll work out.


----------



## shadetree_1

Spent all day at the Hospital yesterday with my bride taking test after test trying to find out if we can get her on the lung transplant list, guess we won't find out untill next Wednesday, wish us luck guys!


----------



## Kenbo

shadetree_1 said:


> Spent all day at the Hospital yesterday with my bride taking test after test trying to find out if we can get her on the lung transplant list, guess we won't find out untill next Wednesday, wish us luck guys!



I wish you both the best of luck. Here's hoping that she gets on the list quickly and that once she has her surgery, her recovery is a quick one.


----------



## Kevin

Hoping and praying for the best for you and Linda Joe.


----------



## Kevin

Ken I keep mulling this over. I'm no doctor for sure obviously so this is probably from outer space, but make sure and tell your docs about any new foods you ate while on vacation or any new chemicals you may have been exposed to. It doesn't sound like a reaction to food but if you got some sort of heavy metal toxin like mercury or something from a bottom dweller anything can happen.

It may just be just coincidence this happened at the conclusion of your vacation, but you were exposed to all sorts of new environments while out there. We like to think of Newfoundland as a pristine coastal eden but the sad fact is the world is a toxic wasteland and my way of thinking says there's a slim chance your body is trying to reject some new foreign attacker. 

3 years ago my wife developed a sudden allergy to shellfish after having eaten it plentifully all her life. No offense meant for trying to brainstorm I know you're in capable hands but I just can't get it off my mind.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Ken I keep mulling this over. I'm no doctor for sure obviously so this is probably from outer space, but make sure and tell your docs about any new foods you ate while on vacation or any new chemicals you may have been exposed to. It doesn't sound like a reaction to food but if you got some sort of heavy metal toxin like mercury or something from a bottom dweller anything can happen.
> 
> It may just be just coincidence this happened at the conclusion of your vacation, but you were exposed to all sorts of new environments while out there. We like to think of Newfoundland as a pristine coastal eden but the sad fact is the world is a toxic wasteland and my way of thinking says there's a slim chance your body is trying to reject some new foreign attacker.
> 
> 3 years ago my wife developed a sudden allergy to shellfish after having eaten it plentifully all her life. No offense meant for trying to brainstorm I know you're in capable hands but I just can't get it off my mind.


No harm in being concerned for a friend and giving friendly advice. Seems like many of us here are struggling with something, It's good to know are friends care about us. I am on the mend, but my prayers and well wishes go out to those with much bigger troubles than mine.


----------



## Kevin

I'm fixing to go to the north end of the county and buck a pretty big red oak into three chunks and load it, then roll them off in my log yard. After that I may go back to the fire patch and snatch the ones I felled few days ago. Hand feels pretty good again and needs some exercise. 

Greg if I fall any more today I'll drop one for you. 

:yes:

:dance:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I'm fixing to go to the north end of the county and buck a pretty big red oak into three chunks and load it, then roll them off in my log yard. After that I may go back to the fire patch and snatch the ones I felled few days ago. Hand feels pretty good again and needs some exercise.
> 
> Greg if I fall any more today I'll drop one for you.
> 
> :yes:
> 
> :dance:


More importantly, let me know how that saw's runnin!


----------



## woodtickgreg

On a good note, I'm going to a local fair today, one of my favorites. Gonna look at all the animals, look at all the exhibits and crafts, look at all the cool old tractors. and spike my cholesterol by eating a ton of fair food.


----------



## drycreek

Prayers sent to everyone that needs them.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ken I keep mulling this over. I'm no doctor for sure obviously so this is probably from outer space, but make sure and tell your docs about any new foods you ate while on vacation or any new chemicals you may have been exposed to. It doesn't sound like a reaction to food but if you got some sort of heavy metal toxin like mercury or something from a bottom dweller anything can happen.
> 
> It may just be just coincidence this happened at the conclusion of your vacation, but you were exposed to all sorts of new environments while out there. We like to think of Newfoundland as a pristine coastal eden but the sad fact is the world is a toxic wasteland and my way of thinking says there's a slim chance your body is trying to reject some new foreign attacker.
> 
> 3 years ago my wife developed a sudden allergy to shellfish after having eaten it plentifully all her life. No offense meant for trying to brainstorm I know you're in capable hands but I just can't get it off my mind.



The symptoms actually started about 4 days before I left. I kind of brushed it off as being a pinched nerve or something so I didn't bother getting it checked out. The fact that it is still on going after 3 weeks is what has me concerned. I will be sure to mention to my doctor any diet changes or different exposures. Thanks Kevin, I don't think I would have thought of that. I went for a few tests this morning, including an ECG, a chest X-ray, and bloodwork, testing for everything under the sun. I wont know anything yet for a little while but i will keep you guys in the loop. Thanks for all the concern guys. It's nice to know that people are thinking about you.


----------



## cabomhn

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well I can tell its going to be a long day here today, all the girls let me lie in bed an thats not a good sign  they even brought me my coffee an the laptop to, :cray::cray: oh I think this going to hrt today there up to something  time to buy them new brooms  one sign is they set your cloths out so they say it makes it easyier :cray:  an Catherine playing with her new phone all night to  an I want to sneke into the shop :fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:



You've got some work ahead of you that's for sure!!


----------



## Mike1950

Stop in at the Blue moon brewery and have a pale ale for me. Good luck you are on your own with the women. :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1: I got my hands full with the 5' one that I already have. Can't even outrun her today- bum knee. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> ... wish Mike was here to sourt them out ...
> Roy



What are you talking about Mike is one of the "Broom Gang" too it's just that his is a compact model - a foxtail broom. 

:rotflmao3:

:lolol:


----------



## justturnin

Poured some concrete for a new mailbox and now I am off to the range to get the ol 40 a workout. May look at some smaller pistols to carry after I take my CHL.


----------



## shadetree_1

justturnin said:


> Poured some concrete for a new mailbox and now I am off to the range to get the ol 40 a workout. May look at some smaller pistols to carry after I take my CHL.



Don't let that 40 get to your toes with them crossed eyes Chris!

Love ya Little Brother!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday I went to my favorite fair, started out watching the horse pulling competition, WOW! magnificent beasts. They were just huge draft horses 1000lb plus animals, all muscle. When they were hooked up to the pulling sled they got all excited and just wanted to pull. It was really cool. then went straight for the sausage vender, 1 polish loaded please! YUM. Then went to the old tractor area cuz I'm a gearhead of sorts. I saw 3 different kind of sawmills runnin, 1st acircle blade shingle cutter run off of the pto of a tractor by a 30' leather belt, musta been a long cow Then a standard old school circle mill with about a 5' diameter blade with replaceable teeth. the blade was driven by a pto shaft and was fixed, the log was moved across the blade. And my fovorite was because the guys spent so much time talking to me, woulda stayed longer but the wife was standing next to me with her arms crossed:sad: Anyway he was a corn farmer and a sawyer, he just bought a brand new woodmizer, didn't ask the model. He drove from Michigan to north carolina to purchase it, had 70 hrs on the clock, 38k machine loaded with all options for 29k. This thing was shiney and new, cut so fast with that big kohler v twin. 28 or 38 hp, can't remember. he was cutting red oak, ash, and some walnut for orders he had. It was really cool watching an automatic mill with setworks cutting so quickly and smoothly. I coulda watched these 2 guys mill the whole pile! They were kinda surprised that I correctly id'd the species of wood and the thickness it was cut by eye. Then he saw the wood barter hat and asked, are you a wood worker? Was a great day, finished with a walk through all the animal barns and craft barns and some more junk food. YUM!


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Yesterday I went to my favorite fair, started out watching the horse pulling competition, WOW! magnificent beasts. They were just huge draft horses 1000lb plus animals, all muscle. When they were hooked up to the pulling sled they got all excited and just wanted to pull. It was really cool. then went straight for the sausage vender, 1 polish loaded please! YUM. Then went to the old tractor area cuz I'm a gearhead of sorts. I saw 3 different kind of sawmills runnin, 1st acircle blade shingle cutter run off of the pto of a tractor by a 30' leather belt, musta been a long cow Then a standard old school circle mill with about a 5' diameter blade with replaceable teeth. the blade was driven by a pto shaft and was fixed, the log was moved across the blade. And my fovorite was because the guys spent so much time talking to me, woulda stayed longer but the wife was standing next to me with her arms crossed:sad: Anyway he was a corn farmer and a sawyer, he just bought a brand new woodmizer, didn't ask the model. He drove from Michigan to north carolina to purchase it, had 70 hrs on the clock, 38k machine loaded with all options for 29k. This thing was shiney and new, cut so fast with that big kohler v twin. 28 or 38 hp, can't remember. he was cutting red oak, ash, and some walnut for orders he had. It was really cool watching an automatic mill with setworks cutting so quickly and smoothly. I coulda watched these 2 guys mill the whole pile! They were kinda surprised that I correctly id'd the species of wood and the thickness it was cut by eye. Then he saw the wood barter hat and asked, are you a wood worker? Was a great day, finished with a walk through all the animal barns and craft barns and some more junk food. YUM!



I love these types of posts. 

(Too bad it didn't really happen. )


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I went to my favorite fair, started out watching the horse pulling competition, WOW! magnificent beasts. They were just huge draft horses 1000lb plus animals, all muscle. When they were hooked up to the pulling sled they got all excited and just wanted to pull. It was really cool. then went straight for the sausage vender, 1 polish loaded please! YUM. Then went to the old tractor area cuz I'm a gearhead of sorts. I saw 3 different kind of sawmills runnin, 1st acircle blade shingle cutter run off of the pto of a tractor by a 30' leather belt, musta been a long cow Then a standard old school circle mill with about a 5' diameter blade with replaceable teeth. the blade was driven by a pto shaft and was fixed, the log was moved across the blade. And my fovorite was because the guys spent so much time talking to me, woulda stayed longer but the wife was standing next to me with her arms crossed:sad: Anyway he was a corn farmer and a sawyer, he just bought a brand new woodmizer, didn't ask the model. He drove from Michigan to north carolina to purchase it, had 70 hrs on the clock, 38k machine loaded with all options for 29k. This thing was shiney and new, cut so fast with that big kohler v twin. 28 or 38 hp, can't remember. he was cutting red oak, ash, and some walnut for orders he had. It was really cool watching an automatic mill with setworks cutting so quickly and smoothly. I coulda watched these 2 guys mill the whole pile! They were kinda surprised that I correctly id'd the species of wood and the thickness it was cut by eye. Then he saw the wood barter hat and asked, are you a wood worker? Was a great day, finished with a walk through all the animal barns and craft barns and some more junk food. YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these types of posts.
> 
> (Too bad it didn't really happen. )
Click to expand...

I know, I got half way to the fair and had a sinking feeling, I forgot my camera!:sad:


----------



## Brink

One sentence on the old tractors???!!! Argh! Must be Ford land, I bet.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> One sentence on the old tractors???!!! Argh! Must be Ford land, I bet.


OOPS! Sorry, saw lost of cool ones, old McCormicks, farmalls and olivers, massey's and of course a sea of green, allis chalmers and international too! and of course ford's, this is a Detroit suburb after all Long stroke one lungers, steam engines, 2.3.4cylinder gas and diesel. Some cool steal tired machines, and the long leather belts driving implements. Brand new new hollands were on display too!


----------



## Brink

Ahh, yes. The Dearborn and Romeo tractors, my favs. The new hollands, (sigh) they just aren't the same.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> What? No camera on your phone? : guys pffff:
> 
> :zing:


Nope, phones poopin out and I don't have internet on it. Ya no i'm old school. My phone makes calls and text, that's it and all I need.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> One sentence on the old tractors???!!! Argh! Must be Ford land, I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS! Sorry, saw lost of cool ones, old McCormicks, farmalls and olivers, massey's and of course a sea of green, allis chalmers and international too! and of course ford's, this is a Detroit suburb after all Long stroke one lungers, steam engines, 2.3.4cylinder gas and diesel. Some cool steal tired machines, and the long leather belts driving implements. Brand new new hollands were on display too!
Click to expand...


The guy in this video is our neighbor on the west side of us. He has some cool tractors on display. And no he won't give me a neighborly discount on anything lol. I remember one day in 2008 we were over at his house and him telling me and my wife before he built this place what he had planned. I took him seriously but didn't think he would go 100% green. Well he did and supposedly his was the first tractor facility in the US to be 100% green.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> The guy in this video is our neighbor on the west side of us. He has some cool tractors on display. And no he won't give me a neighborly discount on anything lol. I remember one day in 2008 we were over at his house and him telling me and my wife before he built this place what he had planned. I took him seriously but didn't think he would go 100% green. Well he did and supposedly his was the first tractor facility in the US to be 100% green.
> 
> Video Link: youtube



That is some nice dealership.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I thought totally green meant nuthin but john deere  But that was pretty cool. and remember: nuthin runs like a deere or smells like a john.


----------



## DKMD

Joe Rebuild said:


> http://www.creativeclay.org is moving in to our location. Zoe must have made a good impression on them they told the management they want to be right next to our shop and retail store. (For those who don't know we rent space in a ex Kmart building with other artist) They have been given a large donation of wood working tools and are going to start a vocational and rehabilitation wood shop focusing on veterans. This is very exciting, creative clay has numerous shops around FL. that provide education and training to the disabled. We are going to make sure these Vets get to play with some of the ugliest Florida wood available.
> 
> We are so excited to be under the same roof with such a giving and creative organization.



That's a great deal, Rob! Sounds like the building is filling up with some great tenants including you two.


----------



## woodtickgreg

My internet router is dying! I am changing internet service in a week so I don't want to buy one, sometimes I can't get on anything. The thing is I have to have a cable service for internet because my wife works from home sometimes and she has to have a blazingly fast service. So the new service is being installed next saturday, untill then I can't get on sometimes without some major fiddlin around with the router and some of my favorite words! I have had comcast for about 8 years or so and my email address has never changed, with the new service I have to pick an internet provider and probably will have to change my email address, I'm thinking of using aol, any feedback on this?


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

woodtickgreg said:


> My internet router is dying! I am changing internet service in a week so I don't want to buy one, sometimes I can't get on anything. The thing is I have to have a cable service for internet because my wife works from home sometimes and she has to have a blazingly fast service. So the new service is being installed next saturday, untill then I can't get on sometimes without some major fiddlin around with the router and some of my favorite words! I have had comcast for about 8 years or so and my email address has never changed, with the new service I have to pick an internet provider and probably will have to change my email address, I'm thinking of using aol, any feedback on this?



Greg

I personally like GMail more than AOL (my wife uses AOL). I seem to have less hassles with it. But I'm sure you will get many different opinions. Just my 2 cents worth.

Jimmy


----------



## Mike1950

I agree with Jimmy- we have Gmail- hotmail and have had AOL. Had so much trouble accessing Aol I gave up- hotmail- it works but barely. Gmail- never had a problem. Kathie is the computer geek in our family- she only has Gmail.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks guy's I'll look into it, Guess I'll just google it to get info.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Also who do you guys use for your browser? I've been using mozilla firefox but I am not to happy with it.


----------



## Mike1950

I have chrome and internet explorer. The only reason why I keep internet explorer is because my oldest email address is there. It screws up at least once a day :dash2::dash2::dash2: i have no experience beyond that.


----------



## davidgiul

woodtickgreg said:


> Also who do you guys use for your browser? I've been using mozilla firefox but I am not to happy with it.


Different browsers react differently to saved web sites. For example, the remember function for logging in on this site doesn't work for my Internet Explorer or Google Chrome, but it does work for Foxfire. I have all three and I probably use Foxfire the most. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Also who do you guys use for your browser? I've been using mozilla firefox but I am not to happy with it.



I was happy with FF (firefox) for years but it has gotten so buggy on my laptop that I no longer use it. I was happy with Opera but it too has gotten so buggy on my laptop - but I'm still using it because my options are Chrome (WAY too intrusive and manipulative) and IE - and IE is not an option at all in my book. 

On my home PC I use Opera & FF with no problems but it's Win 7 OS and my laptop is Vista. I'm convinced the big browsers take under-the-table money from MS to make their latest versions intentionally buggy so we have to "upgrade" to the newest OS's. 

I'm not saying it's a conspiracy. I just think it's a small group of people with common interests agreeing to work in concert with one another to control, manipulate, and fleece us for all we're worth and then some, that's all. 




Sorry Greg I got off track there, could you repeat the question?


----------



## Mike1950

I access this site with IE. Also -disclaimer I have no clue as to why I even chimed in on this- Useing the search engine capabilities of the computer I am great at- anything goes wrong with it and I only have one thing to say KATHIE!!!!!! :fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit: And it gets fixed.

PS. Greg ignore the irishmen- everything is a conspiracy to him and he is the one that wants to Tweet us...............:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## woodtickgreg

All right guys, thanks for the input. I just want to get the best trouble free browser that I can. I have been having some trouble and I thought it was my browser as my wife does not have any issues getting to the sites she wants But I'm having major issues, page not found etc. I called comcast who is my internet provider and it's not on their end, the rep said he's 99% sure it's our router. I am getting a new internet provider next saturday with faster speed and a new router. I figure this would be a good time to upgrade stuff. I have a laptop with windows vista also. I was also wondering if I change my internet provider do I also have to change my email provider? I really don't want to change my email address if I don't have to. Funny thing is I have gotten more help from my friends here than anywhere else, and my biggest concern is compatability with forums, this and others like a machinest forum I am on.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> PS. Greg ignore the irishmen- everything is a conspiracy to him and he is the one that wants to Tweet us...............:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:



No no no Mike ask Kathie she'll tell you, I'm not wanting to tweet y'all, or even for y'all to Tweet me, I'm just wanting people we don't even know to Tweet all of us!

:rotflmao3:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

woodtickgreg said:


> Also who do you guys use for your browser? I've been using mozilla firefox but I am not to happy with it.



Well this will probably murky up the waters even more (and make Rob more confused  ). I use iGOOGLE and am very happy with it. My passwords are saved and never have an issue logging into sites. HOWEVER I would trash VISTA and treat it like the plague. XP was fine but VISTA IMHO is an abomination.

I now have Windows 7 which has treated me well. Unfortunately I'm not sure whether Microsoft does or will continue to support XP much longer.

Hey Rob ........... whatz your opinion 

:jtaew:


----------



## justturnin

Well Saturday I put 200 rounds through the S&W 40. Now to go sit outside, listen to some country music and clean her. I am thinking I will take her in to have the smith put a softer spring in. It was very tight and that is the most rounds I put through her at one time. There were times where I was all over the place than I would grab my buddies Beretta 40 and group within a 3" circle.


----------



## Kevin

I don't like Vista either but I don't want to buy $300 worth of software to put on a laptop on its last leg.


----------



## Kevin

justturnin said:


> Well Saturday I put 200 rounds through the S&W 40. Now to go sit outside, listen to some country music and clean her. I am thinking I will take her in to have the smith put a softer spring in. It was very tight and that is the most rounds I put through her at one time. There were times where I was all over the place than I would grab my buddies Beretta 40 and group within a 3" circle.



You are really making me miss my 10. I looked for it again a little last time I went out last week. I know I'll never find it but I still look - hoping. A 10 is just a .40 on steroids, although it was the 10mm that came before the .40 cal as you probably know. The 10mm was too much for the smaller FBI agents so they had it downsized to a .40 caliber and thus was born the current standard issue caliber for most LEO's and military.


----------



## Mike1950

Kathie has 7 on her lap top -are old machines have XP and I have vista- no problems -really with it for me. Would not change- that is almost for sure kiss of death for the machine if you spend that much on it.
We are looking for a laptop for me but- way to many choices to decide..........


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kathie has 7 on her lap top -are old machines have XP and I have vista- no problems -really with it for me. Would not change- that is almost for sure kiss of death for the machine if you spend that much on it.
> We are looking for a laptop for me but- way to many choices to decide..........



My last four laptops have all been Toshiba's. I have bought the consumer models every time, but I'm saving up to get a higher end model. I didn't know it until I talked to a salesman at Circuit City or wherever I bought this one, that most companies build different levels of machines. The consumer models don't take the abuse as well as the highest grade models. There are like 3 or 4 levels made by Toshiba. From memory the highest end industiral strength model a couple years ago was several thousands of dollars compared to the $800 or so I paid for almost the same machine as far as specs, but the way they buid the higher end ones is what sets them apart. 

If this is wrong just remember I'm only repeating what they sales guy told me - he may have been trying to sell me a bill of goods but I don't think so because they didn't even carry the higher end models.


----------



## Mike1950

She has a Sony 17" screen- It has been trouble free. Mine is a Sony stand alone- also trouble free. Bussiness had all kinds but the Sony's took abuse and kept going. Had an HP laptop- the one they had the overheating problems with and the SOB's left us holding the bag with a Useless POS.


----------



## Kevin

This one is a 17" also but they call it a 17.1" 


But it has that high gloss sheen and I don't like that. My shop skylights reflect off of it and I have to adjust the angle of the screen back and forth.  

I've always had excellent luck with Sony products so I'll probably give them a hard look when it comes times. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ripjack13

I have FF as a browser. I like it somewhat. It's good where I can customize it's look. As for computers...stay away form anything HP...their CS sux. And the computers are sub par. The printer is good when it wants to work. I had to give the cs a bunch of crap to get a printhead for it. At least a dozen phone calls and emails. I finally gave them a nasty letter and 1 week later i had a new printer head..... I have the compaq presario A900. 17". The bateries stink. I've gone through 3 of them and will not get anymore. I just plug it in when I want to use it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was my first real venture into the shop since the docs gave me the green light. Got some stuff done on the south bend, when I have something to post I'll update. Good thing is I haven't been driving you guys nuts with my boredom. My laptop is an old hp pavillion entertainment pc, I do not want to put any money into it as I would like to get a new one someday. So for now I'll just wait for the new internet service to be installed on saturday and see how she runs. I still think I have to pick a new internet email provider though, not really sure who to go with, Probably just use wowway as they are who we will be using for internet. It sounds like most people are happy with mozilla fire fox so I guess I'll just keep it and see how it runs with the new hook up. Thanks guys for all the feed back and input.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

ripjack13 said:


> I have FF as a browser. I like it somewhat. It's good where I can customize it's look. As for computers...stay away form anything HP...their CS sux. And the computers are sub par. The printer is good when it wants to work. I had to give the cs a bunch of crap to get a printhead for it. At least a dozen phone calls and emails. I finally gave them a nasty letter and 1 week later i had a new printer head..... I have the compaq presario A900. 17". The bateries stink. I've gone through 3 of them and will not get anymore. I just plug it in when I want to use it.



My friend you are ABSOLUTELY spot on about HP. The Customer Service is the worst that I have ever encountered. The lack of acceptable support is bordering on criminal. I will NEVER buy ANYTHING from HP again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

jimmythewoodworker said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have FF as a browser. I like it somewhat. It's good where I can customize it's look. As for computers...stay away form anything HP...their CS sux. And the computers are sub par. The printer is good when it wants to work. I had to give the cs a bunch of crap to get a printhead for it. At least a dozen phone calls and emails. I finally gave them a nasty letter and 1 week later i had a new printer head..... I have the compaq presario A900. 17". The bateries stink. I've gone through 3 of them and will not get anymore. I just plug it in when I want to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend you are ABSOLUTELY spot on about HP. The Customer Service is the worst that I have ever encountered. The lack of acceptable support is bordering on criminal. I will NEVER buy ANYTHING from HP again.
Click to expand...



Funny you said that. I had initially typed a long diatribe in my reply to Mike along the lines of this:

"I've always had great luck with Sony . . . . . on the other hand I detest HP. Their customer service sucks, their printers suck, and their suckass business model sucks. If we thought Carly Fiorni was the banshee from hell just take a look at who the current siren is - Meg Whittman!"

But I thought better of it, thinking we might have a HP employee or a diehard HP fan here and didn't want to insult. So, I still won't say anything about how shotty of a company HP is. 


:gigglesign:

The Alien's fault.


:wasntme:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Mike1950 said:


> She has a Sony 17" screen- It has been trouble free. Mine is a Sony stand alone- also trouble free. Bussiness had all kinds but the Sony's took abuse and kept going. Had an HP laptop- the one they had the overheating problems with and the SOB's left us holding the bag with a Useless POS.



Ahhhhhh and yet another happy HP customer 

For laptops I am also a Toshiba devotee. They just seem to be like Energizer Bunnies. They keep going and going and going. Although now I'm seriously considering the purchase of a Samsung 10.1 tablet once they have the 4G/WiFi model released to replace my laptop.


----------



## Mike1950

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Sony 17" screen- It has been trouble free. Mine is a Sony stand alone- also trouble free. Bussiness had all kinds but the Sony's took abuse and kept going. Had an HP laptop- the one they had the overheating problems with and the SOB's left us holding the bag with a Useless POS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh and yet another happy HP customer
> 
> For laptops I am also a Toshiba devotee. They just seem to be like Energizer Bunnies. They keep going and going and going. Although now I'm seriously considering the purchase of a Samsung 10.1 tablet once they have the 4G/WiFi model released to replace my laptop.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the info on Toshiba- I will look at them.


----------



## Kevin

My model Toshiba is pretty old. PSLE0U-00R00J aka L355D-S7813 

It only came with 2GB RAM but I added 2GB more last year - the max it will hold. Helped the speed a bunch Jimmy. I advise you to buy as much as your laptop will hold makes a big difference. Did with this old clunker anyway. 


.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm not crazy about my hp, the battery's toast and I just plug it in, but it was free! My son got a new pewter and gave me this one, works for now. I do like the screen though, non glare.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Kevin said:


> My model Toshiba is pretty old. PSLE0U-00R00J aka L355D-S7813
> 
> It only came with 2GB RAM but I added 2GB more last year - the max it will hold. Helped the speed a bunch Jimmy. I advise you to buy as much as your laptop will hold makes a big difference. Did with this old clunker anyway.
> 
> 
> .



Yeah I'm maxed out also with RAM. I'm very happy with the Toshiba but I'd like something smaller and lighter for traveling. I use System Mechanic to keep the Toshiba purring like a kitten.


----------



## shadetree_1

jimmythewoodworker said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have FF as a browser. I like it somewhat. It's good where I can customize it's look. As for computers...stay away form anything HP...their CS sux. And the computers are sub par. The printer is good when it wants to work. I had to give the cs a bunch of crap to get a printhead for it. At least a dozen phone calls and emails. I finally gave them a nasty letter and 1 week later i had a new printer head..... I have the compaq presario A900. 17". The bateries stink. I've gone through 3 of them and will not get anymore. I just plug it in when I want to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend you are ABSOLUTELY spot on about HP. The Customer Service is the worst that I have ever encountered. The lack of acceptable support is bordering on criminal. I will NEVER buy ANYTHING from HP again.
Click to expand...


And gateway is worse than HP, that was one of the worst mistakes we ever made !!!!!! Had trouble from the get go! We had so many calls to SD to gateway I wanted to kill somebody, finally had enough and wrote to the CEO and told him he needed to put his tool bag back on and get out in the field and see what kind of crap he was putting out there and that I was going to take out a full page ad in the Arizona Republic and tell everyone what lousy computers and service they had and a week latter one of the reps from SD was at the door with a new one, it was still junk and we bought Dell and have to this day!


----------



## Mizer

I like Safari as a browser, never had a problem.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

shadetree_1 said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have FF as a browser. I like it somewhat. It's good where I can customize it's look. As for computers...stay away form anything HP...their CS sux. And the computers are sub par. The printer is good when it wants to work. I had to give the cs a bunch of crap to get a printhead for it. At least a dozen phone calls and emails. I finally gave them a nasty letter and 1 week later i had a new printer head..... I have the compaq presario A900. 17". The bateries stink. I've gone through 3 of them and will not get anymore. I just plug it in when I want to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend you are ABSOLUTELY spot on about HP. The Customer Service is the worst that I have ever encountered. The lack of acceptable support is bordering on criminal. I will NEVER buy ANYTHING from HP again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And gateway is worse than HP, that was one of the worst mistakes we ever made !!!!!! Had trouble from the get go! We had so many calls to SD to gateway I wanted to kill somebody, finally had enough and wrote to the CEO and told him he needed to put his tool bag back on and get out in the field and see what kind of crap he was putting out there and that I was going to take out a full page ad in the Arizona Republic and tell everyone what lousy computers and service they had and a week latter one of the reps from SD was at the door with a new one, it was still junk and we bought Dell and have to this day!
Click to expand...


Joe you are right. I had a Gateway many moons ago. What a POS. Sometimes I rue the day I moved from MAC to Windows (way back in the 80's). I'm always tempted to go back to Apple but I am not convinced that there is quality software for a clean transition from Windows generated data to IOS. :dunno::dunno:


----------



## ripjack13

Is there a real advantage of using either mac vs pc? I hate the pc i have now. it's going to need to be replaced. well, the wife can have it to play jewel quest...but i am looking at new ones. i like the 17" size. the dell is a good one. i bought one for my stepson. he loves it.
but..what i need to know is pros vs cons of both....if anyone would like to address it, cool. if not...i left my feelings at home so it's all good.


----------



## justturnin

ripjack13 said:


> Is there a real advantage of using either mac vs pc? I hate the pc i have now. it's going to need to be replaced. well, the wife can have it to play jewel quest...but i am looking at new ones. i like the 17" size. the dell is a good one. i bought one for my stepson. he loves it.
> but..what i need to know is pros vs cons of both....if anyone would like to address it, cool. if not...i left my feelings at home so it's all good.




I will try to take that challenge on. I see a Mac the same way I see a $250 pair of basketball shoes. 95% of the people will never use the shoes as they are intended much less ever introduce them to a basketball court, so spending that much money on some technology you will never take advantage of is pointless. Same with a Mac. Macs are for graphics design, programming and such but 95% of them are sitting in houses next to $250 shoes and used to check emails and post of FB. I find that a lot of the claims of not being user friendly on either side are biased and made by folks that have been using one or the other for many years and just don't know how to navigate one or the other. I don't think either would be where they are if they were not "user friendly" so I call BS on that claim. So that's it, open the flood gates because I feel that 95% of Macs are purchased as fashion statements.

Another argument I call BS on is folks claim that PC's are weak and get hit by viruses and such. Well I would challenge that the PC to Mac ratio in the world would favor the PC by a large amount so if you were to write a virus would you do it to affect millions or billions? If Mac ever reaches the size of the PC hackers will pick them apart but there are not enough to bother with.


----------



## Mike1950

I do not know if it still applies but my business started with Mac back in the early 90's but the needed software was not available or if it was it was very spendy.. Also I know quite a few people that have said their CS sucks. I agree you pay more to have the name.


----------



## Kevin

With as much trouble as we're all having maybe we should just stop using computers completely as a mass protest against the poor quality. 

Wait a minute I need to think about this . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thats not bad idea...then we could all move to the same town and just talk to each other every night at our "meetings"....

Lol


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

justturnin said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a real advantage of using either mac vs pc? I hate the pc i have now. it's going to need to be replaced. well, the wife can have it to play jewel quest...but i am looking at new ones. i like the 17" size. the dell is a good one. i bought one for my stepson. he loves it.
> but..what i need to know is pros vs cons of both....if anyone would like to address it, cool. if not...i left my feelings at home so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to take that challenge on. I see a Mac the same way I see a $250 pair of basketball shoes. 95% of the people will never use the shoes as they are intended much less ever introduce them to a basketball court, so spending that much money on some technology you will never take advantage of is pointless. Same with a Mac. Macs are for graphics design, programming and such but 95% of them are sitting in houses next to $250 shoes and used to check emails and post of FB. I find that a lot of the claims of not being user friendly on either side are biased and made by folks that have been using one or the other for many years and just don't know how to navigate one or the other. I don't think either would be where they are if they were not "user friendly" so I call BS on that claim. So that's it, open the flood gates because I feel that 95% of Macs are purchased as fashion statements.
> 
> Another argument I call BS on is folks claim that PC's are weak and get hit by viruses and such. Well I would challenge that the PC to Mac ratio in the world would favor the PC by a large amount so if you were to write a virus would you do it to affect millions or billions? If Mac ever reaches the size of the PC hackers will pick them apart but there are not enough to bother with.
Click to expand...


 Chris

I totally agree with many of your points (not all but most 

The debates between MAC fans and PC fans are usually hotter than political debates. Usually I believe it simply comes down to personal choice. In the end the speed, cost, reliability of the two platforms are very comparable.

One advantage that MAC has is that it will run Windows but not vice-versa. 

An interesting read:

http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/mac-vs-pc-myth-busting-consumer-guide/


----------



## Mike1950

jimmythewoodworker said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a real advantage of using either mac vs pc? I hate the pc i have now. it's going to need to be replaced. well, the wife can have it to play jewel quest...but i am looking at new ones. i like the 17" size. the dell is a good one. i bought one for my stepson. he loves it.
> but..what i need to know is pros vs cons of both....if anyone would like to address it, cool. if not...i left my feelings at home so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to take that challenge on. I see a Mac the same way I see a $250 pair of basketball shoes. 95% of the people will never use the shoes as they are intended much less ever introduce them to a basketball court, so spending that much money on some technology you will never take advantage of is pointless. Same with a Mac. Macs are for graphics design, programming and such but 95% of them are sitting in houses next to $250 shoes and used to check emails and post of FB. I find that a lot of the claims of not being user friendly on either side are biased and made by folks that have been using one or the other for many years and just don't know how to navigate one or the other. I don't think either would be where they are if they were not "user friendly" so I call BS on that claim. So that's it, open the flood gates because I feel that 95% of Macs are purchased as fashion statements.
> 
> Another argument I call BS on is folks claim that PC's are weak and get hit by viruses and such. Well I would challenge that the PC to Mac ratio in the world would favor the PC by a large amount so if you were to write a virus would you do it to affect millions or billions? If Mac ever reaches the size of the PC hackers will pick them apart but there are not enough to bother with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris
> 
> I totally agree with many of your points (not all but most
> 
> The debates between MAC fans and PC fans are usually hotter than political debates. Usually I believe it simply comes down to personal choice. In the end the speed, cost, reliability of the two platforms are very comparable.
> 
> One advantage that MAC has is that it will run Windows but not vice-versa.
> 
> An interesting read:
> 
> http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/mac-vs-pc-myth-busting-consumer-guide/
Click to expand...


Jimmy I think you are right it gets down to Ford vs Chevy- honda vs Toyota, Unfortunately some body has to be right and in the end somebody gets mad.
The really cool thing about this conversation or the FB thread is differing opinions have been put forth and instead of going outside and duking it out it has turned into productive discussion. Why??? DAMN this is a GREAT group!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> The really cool thing about this conversation or the FB thread is differing opinions have been put forth and instead of going outside and duking it out it has turned into productive discussion. Why??? DAMN this is a GREAT group!!!!!!!



Oh stop being such a jerk. 


:rotflmao3:

:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin

Roy get yourself a hand tool project going for when the lightning rolls through you can pull it out and have something to do. 

We dodged a bullet with a big storm this morning. Got to us, split, went around us and melded back together. That happens pretty frequently here. No gripes about that. 


Speaking of coffee I'm glad you brought that up. I haven't drank afternoon coffee in years but a cup sounds pretty good right about now, why don't you join me. I'll go get one and you get one too. 

:morning2:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The really cool thing about this conversation or the FB thread is differing opinions have been put forth and instead of going outside and duking it out it has turned into productive discussion. Why??? DAMN this is a GREAT group!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being such a jerk.
> 
> 
> :rotflmao3:
> 
> :rofl2:
Click to expand...


Kathie used to work at a large clinic and she was the head computer geek. They were in a meeting and it had got heated and the more PC of the group had decided they needed a code wode to defuse such situations. They went around the table and the head of the meeting was a 6'8" doc when it got to Kathie 5' she stood up to him looked up at his eyes-reached up and poked him in the chest with her index finger and said" Do you want to take it outside buddy" She said the room was absolutely silent for a few seconds until the doc burst out laughing- when the laughter stopped 5 min later the code word discussion was over. And you guys thought I was the crazy one.................


----------



## justturnin

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Chris
> 
> I totally agree with many of your points (not all but most
> 
> The debates between MAC fans and PC fans are usually hotter than political debates. Usually I believe it simply comes down to personal choice. In the end the speed, cost, reliability of the two platforms are very comparable.
> 
> One advantage that MAC has is that it will run Windows but not vice-versa.
> 
> An interesting read:
> 
> http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/mac-vs-pc-myth-busting-consumer-guide/




Yes it can get hotter to a stolen tamale in August. I think what happens is folks blame hardware (HW) shortfalls on the whole PC/Microsoft spectrum. Mac does not make a "low end" machine. No one ever bought an Alienware and said this is a piece of crap. FYI Alienware is a top of the line PC notebook, at least it was prior to Dell buying them out. That is because they are/were top of the line HW. Where folks complain is buying a $300 PC that barely meets the system requirements of the day and as soon as updates start coming out and pushing the machine further you get HW failures. To top it all of when you buy a PC (Gateway, Dell, HP or whatever) you have to understand they do not make the HW. They contract out to NVidia, Gigabit, Buffalo and so many more. I have an HP that I have been running for about 10 years. It was top of the line at the time, AMD 64 Duel Core 4GB RAM expandable to 8GB and soo much more, funny now but it was smokin fast in its day. Now it is a dinosaur but it lasted because it far exceeded the current System Requirements of the day and I have gone from XP Home to running 7 Pro 64bit with no issues aside from the MB finally giving out.

My last thought would be that anyone that "compares" the two make it an apples to apples. Mac is top of the line HW. Make sure the PC specs up with it and you will find little difference in the two. Don't compare the $300 HP with the $1500 Mac.

Thats all......exit soapbox left
:hornets:


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kathie used to work at a large clinic and she was the head computer geek. They were in a meeting and it had got heated and the more PC of the group had decided they needed a code wode to defuse such situations. They went around the table and the head of the meeting was a 6'8" doc when it got to Kathie 5' she stood up to him looked up at his eyes-reached up and poked him in the chest with her index finger and said" Do you want to take it outside buddy" She said the room was absolutely silent for a few seconds until the doc burst out laughing- when the laughter stopped 5 min later the code word discussion was over. And you guys thought I was the crazy one.................



Classic!

I like Kathie. 

:irishjig:


----------



## justturnin

Mike1950 said:


> Jimmy I think you are right it gets down to Ford vs Chevy- honda vs Toyota, Unfortunately some body has to be right and in the end somebody gets mad.
> The really cool thing about this conversation or the FB thread is differing opinions have been put forth and instead of going outside and duking it out it has turned into productive discussion. Why??? DAMN this is a GREAT group!!!!!!!



Great, now I gotta hunt down this FB thread, where'd I put that soapbox


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kathie used to work at a large clinic and she was the head computer geek. They were in a meeting and it had got heated and the more PC of the group had decided they needed a code wode to defuse such situations. They went around the table and the head of the meeting was a 6'8" doc when it got to Kathie 5' she stood up to him looked up at his eyes-reached up and poked him in the chest with her index finger and said" Do you want to take it outside buddy" She said the room was absolutely silent for a few seconds until the doc burst out laughing- when the laughter stopped 5 min later the code word discussion was over. And you guys thought I was the crazy one.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic!
> 
> I like Kathie.
> 
> :irishjig:
Click to expand...


Hey SO DO I!!!!!  I am one helluva lucky man.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Mike1950 said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a real advantage of using either mac vs pc? I hate the pc i have now. it's going to need to be replaced. well, the wife can have it to play jewel quest...but i am looking at new ones. i like the 17" size. the dell is a good one. i bought one for my stepson. he loves it.
> but..what i need to know is pros vs cons of both....if anyone would like to address it, cool. if not...i left my feelings at home so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to take that challenge on. I see a Mac the same way I see a $250 pair of basketball shoes. 95% of the people will never use the shoes as they are intended much less ever introduce them to a basketball court, so spending that much money on some technology you will never take advantage of is pointless. Same with a Mac. Macs are for graphics design, programming and such but 95% of them are sitting in houses next to $250 shoes and used to check emails and post of FB. I find that a lot of the claims of not being user friendly on either side are biased and made by folks that have been using one or the other for many years and just don't know how to navigate one or the other. I don't think either would be where they are if they were not "user friendly" so I call BS on that claim. So that's it, open the flood gates because I feel that 95% of Macs are purchased as fashion statements.
> 
> Another argument I call BS on is folks claim that PC's are weak and get hit by viruses and such. Well I would challenge that the PC to Mac ratio in the world would favor the PC by a large amount so if you were to write a virus would you do it to affect millions or billions? If Mac ever reaches the size of the PC hackers will pick them apart but there are not enough to bother with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris
> 
> I totally agree with many of your points (not all but most
> 
> The debates between MAC fans and PC fans are usually hotter than political debates. Usually I believe it simply comes down to personal choice. In the end the speed, cost, reliability of the two platforms are very comparable.
> 
> One advantage that MAC has is that it will run Windows but not vice-versa.
> 
> An interesting read:
> 
> http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/mac-vs-pc-myth-busting-consumer-guide/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jimmy I think you are right it gets down to Ford vs Chevy- honda vs Toyota, Unfortunately some body has to be right and in the end somebody gets mad.
> The really cool thing about this conversation or the FB thread is differing opinions have been put forth and instead of going outside and duking it out it has turned into productive discussion. Why??? DAMN this is a GREAT group!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Well not quite. We all know FORD beats chevy 24/7 :mfight: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## justturnin

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Well not quite. We all know FORD beats chevy 24/7 :mfight: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Great, now I'm mad
:fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:


----------



## DKMD

I like my Mac... When I sit with my legs propped up and the MacBook in my lap, I can just see my $250 shoes over the top of the screen!

Seriously, I love the Mac, but my prior experiences were with low end PCs... I'm sure I'd be happy with a high end PC, but I can't afford one after gettin those stinking shoes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Chevy-Can Hardly Equal Valuable Yugos.
ha! I just made that one up..

Go Ford!!!
:rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

justturnin said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well not quite. We all know FORD beats chevy 24/7 :mfight: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now I'm mad
> :fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:
Click to expand...


YOU are NOT alone....:fit::fit::fit::fit::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## shadetree_1

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a real advantage of using either mac vs pc? I hate the pc i have now. it's going to need to be replaced. well, the wife can have it to play jewel quest...but i am looking at new ones. i like the 17" size. the dell is a good one. i bought one for my stepson. he loves it.
> but..what i need to know is pros vs cons of both....if anyone would like to address it, cool. if not...i left my feelings at home so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to take that challenge on. I see a Mac the same way I see a $250 pair of basketball shoes. 95% of the people will never use the shoes as they are intended much less ever introduce them to a basketball court, so spending that much money on some technology you will never take advantage of is pointless. Same with a Mac. Macs are for graphics design, programming and such but 95% of them are sitting in houses next to $250 shoes and used to check emails and post of FB. I find that a lot of the claims of not being user friendly on either side are biased and made by folks that have been using one or the other for many years and just don't know how to navigate one or the other. I don't think either would be where they are if they were not "user friendly" so I call BS on that claim. So that's it, open the flood gates because I feel that 95% of Macs are purchased as fashion statements.
> 
> Another argument I call BS on is folks claim that PC's are weak and get hit by viruses and such. Well I would challenge that the PC to Mac ratio in the world would favor the PC by a large amount so if you were to write a virus would you do it to affect millions or billions? If Mac ever reaches the size of the PC hackers will pick them apart but there are not enough to bother with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris
> 
> I totally agree with many of your points (not all but most
> 
> The debates between MAC fans and PC fans are usually hotter than political debates. Usually I believe it simply comes down to personal choice. In the end the speed, cost, reliability of the two platforms are very comparable.
> 
> One advantage that MAC has is that it will run Windows but not vice-versa.
> 
> An interesting read:
> 
> http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/mac-vs-pc-myth-busting-consumer-guide/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jimmy I think you are right it gets down to Ford vs Chevy- honda vs Toyota, Unfortunately some body has to be right and in the end somebody gets mad.
> The really cool thing about this conversation or the FB thread is differing opinions have been put forth and instead of going outside and duking it out it has turned into productive discussion. Why??? DAMN this is a GREAT group!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well not quite. We all know FORD beats chevy 24/7 :mfight: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


A Man after my own heart!!!!!!!!!! +1 on the Ford beats Chevy 24/7!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nuthin but fords in my driveway! 3 of em, 2 suv's and an f250 with a 460 in it, yeah can you say torque! And 8 to 10 mpg:sad:


----------



## Kevin

We have a Ford, 2 Chevy's, a Mopar, and a Geo Storm. We're no respecters of Detroit junk. 

:teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950

2005 Silverado 1/2 ton Hybrid- means it dies before(13 mph) you come to stop-boy did that bring back memories of cars of youth. Also has 110V outlets in cab and bed-Handy.Since 94 I have 360,000 miles in Silverados witout a major malfunction as he knocks on wood. PS- for reasons not allowed discussed here I will not be buying another GM!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

justturnin said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well not quite. We all know FORD beats chevy 24/7 :mfight: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now I'm mad
> :fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:
Click to expand...


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::flag_of_truce:

:sorry2: that truth hurts


----------



## Kevin

Well I do have to brag on my '99 F350 7.3 Turbocharged Powerstroke with 300,000+ miles and the most major thing I've ever had to do to her was change the oil cooler. It's has hauled untold tons of timber and been rode hard and put up wet. 

Now that I've bragged on it, it'll probably throw a rod through the oil pan. 


:lolol:


----------



## Mike1950

Best rig was and 89 honda I bought in 90 with 7000 miles. Drove it till teenagers started driving and they started driving it- every one at one time drove it. The youngest son was complaining it needed tires- I looked at them and they were brand new- he was very unhappy that I would not buy new tires-found out later he was hill climbing with it :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit::fit::dash2::dash2::dash2: That car just required regular maintainence and last time I heard 300K+ and it was still going strong. I felt sorry for that car those 5 kids abused the crap out of it but never fired off the airbag.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Best rig was and 89 honda I bought in 90 with 7000 miles. Drove it till teenagers started driving and they started driving it- every one at one time drove it. The youngest son was complaining it needed tires- I looked at them and they were brand new- he was very unhappy that I would not buy new tires-found out later he was hill climbing with it :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit::fit::dash2::dash2::dash2: That car just required regular maintainence and last time I heard 300K+ and it was still going strong. I felt sorry for that car those 5 kids abused the crap out of it but never fired off the airbag.


Most fun I ever had in a car was a 71 honda cvcc hachback, put a header on it, a weber carb, and a heavy duty clutch. I could pull the e brake and smoke the tires forever. I could grab the back bumper and lift both rear tires off the ground. Beat the snot out of that car and got 32mpg no matter how I drove it. I could collect bottles for gas money. Never had a major problem with it. It was like driving a really fast go cart!


----------



## Mike1950

When I was about 20 I bought a '54 Morris Minor 4dr That someone had started to make a convertible out of with a torch. couple cases of caulk and it did not leak much. It was 4 spd on the column-you had to pull out on the shifter to get reverse-not an easy gear to find on it. I bought it for $20. cause the starter was out and I thought no biggy. Man a starter was $100+ so we just push started it for about a month. 4 people in it and it was maxed out at 55 with a little slope downhill. One day after about a month I noticed a handle in the trunk and sure enough it fit through a hole in the grill and you could crank start it. If you knew what you were doing it was easy if not you were on your keister!! You would not believe how many people did not believe it when they saw you start it and how few wanted to listen when they tried. Lots of laughs and bruised keisters.........:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## ripjack13

Heh heh heh...That reminds me of 2 vehicles I had when I was younger.

1) 77 Chrysler Cordoba....It had a 360 in it. But I didn't know much about cars other than you put gas in and turn the key and go.  My dad gave it to me for a dollar  for my graduation present. (1987)
After about 6 months of driving everywhere it started to get a clack clack clack sound from the engine. My buddy says to me, "That sounds like your lifters are shot."
So it was down hill for that beast from there...no..really in a literal way...I would go to this place called The Nike site here in CT. It is an old abandon military site. This place was once used as a missile pad during the cold war era. The buildings, silo, and pad are all plowed over or demolished but many parts of it still remain. It has a huge hill there that you could use as a ski slope I guess...Me and buddy would drive down the hill in and see if we could flip it. :wacko1: We never did...but came real close on several occasions...
I beat that thing into the ground. I had never changed or added oil to the whole year and a half I owned. So it just died....

2) 84 GMC Jimmy 4x4 I had that after my Dad died. It was just a 2.8 v6...any how. When I moved to Cali in 91 I rebuilt the engine. ( after I had owned a few vehicles and learned to change the oil) I had it bored out .30 over, ( i think that's how you write it?) installed crane cam, headman headers, edelbrock intake, holley 390 4bbl, and a corvette tranny. I also took off the front 4x4 parts and changed it over to a 2 wheel drive. I could go up the 405 at 140 mph!! I had also painted whatever I could on it neon green...lol! :wacko1: I used to go to San Fernando blvd on the weekends and drag race for some greenbacks. After a while no one wanted to race me any more...I lost a few times...but not many. Later on 
I had cut the top off of the back end. It looked like hell but ran like the devil was drivin it..it was fast and ugly..My buddies nick named "the Mule"  
I finally blew the engine. and took all the parts off I could salvage. Man I loved that thing....

here's some pix...

http://i.Rule #2/syRn3l.jpg
after I had beaten the snot outa it....


http://i.Rule #2/0keQ3l.jpg
Before...

http://i.Rule #2/lyzhsl.jpg
And after....

aaahhhh....good times in those beasts...


----------



## Brink

[attachment=9506]

Never mowed the lawn with a GM or Mopar, so Ford tops them :)


----------



## Brink

Oops, back to the OP. my day was mi-tee-fine.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Never mowed the lawn with a GM or Mopar, so Ford tops them :)



Both GM & Mopar (Plymouth Silver King) built tractors at one time. And TEREX was a GM company. Might wreck the yard mowing with the tractors and machines they built though. 

I'm glad I'm a brand atheist. I can enjoy products from all companies if the product/model suits me, and I don't have to get my panties in a wad if someone passes me on the road with either one of these on the back of their windshield:

[attachment=9509]

Those silly brand enthusiasts must not have a clue how unfaithful the big corps have been to them. Oops! I better shush!

:ignore:

:wasntme:


:flag_of_truce:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Both GM & Mopar (Plymouth Silver King) built tractors at one time. And TEREX was a GM company. Might wreck the yard mowing with the tractors and machines they built though.
> 
> I'm glad I'm a brand atheist. I can enjoy products from all companies if the product/model suits me, and I don't have to get my panties in a wad if someone passes me on the road with either one of these on the back of their windshield:
> 
> Those silly brand enthusiasts must not have a clue how unfaithful the big corps have been to them. Oops! I better shush!
> 
> :ignore:
> 
> :wasntme:
> 
> :flag_of_truce:



Oooookay. The Plymouth tractors where not part of Chrysler corp. And Chrysler was ok with the Plymouth name, for a while. There was legal action, where upon the name was switched to Silver King. 

GM did have the Samson (sieve drive?) line, but they were short lived, and prob not very good lawn mowers. Prob not good at anything. 

GM, Terex, Hanomag, is a whole 'nuther history lesson. I would mow a neighbors lawn with a L600. :) lol


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both GM & Mopar (Plymouth Silver King) built tractors at one time. And TEREX was a GM company. Might wreck the yard mowing with the tractors and machines they built though.
> 
> I'm glad I'm a brand atheist. I can enjoy products from all companies if the product/model suits me, and I don't have to get my panties in a wad if someone passes me on the road with either one of these on the back of their windshield:
> 
> Those silly brand enthusiasts must not have a clue how unfaithful the big corps have been to them. Oops! I better shush!
> 
> :ignore:
> 
> :wasntme:
> 
> :flag_of_truce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooookay. The Plymouth tractors where not part of Chrysler corp. And Chrysler was ok with the Plymouth name, for a while. There was legal action, where upon the name was switched to Silver King.
> 
> GM did have the Samson (sieve drive?) line, but they were short lived, and prob not very good lawn mowers. Prob not good at anything.
> 
> GM, Terex, Hanomag, is a whole 'nuther history lesson. I would mow a neighbors lawn with a L600. :) lol
Click to expand...



Moral of the story, don't try to talk tractors with a tractor maven.


----------



## Patrude

[fo:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:nt=Times New Roman] I have been having a super day. beautiful late summer weather, got in a good power walk this morning, lunch with my wife, she headed down to her sewing shop and I got to turning. Did some cribbage pegs and managed to turn some glued up anble cut pegs using contrasting wood. Maple, Wenge and yellowheart with walnut. I been trying to turn those little buggers for a good while. Kept splitting and snapping causing me to do a bit of fancy woodshop dancing around. I kept thinking there will be a way to get it done :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh: if nothing else goes right this will make my day:irishjig:[/font]


----------



## DKMD

Great day! My wife drove us down to Fort Worth, and I got to play DJ the whole trip. Took a little stroll around the stockyards, and now we're sitting outside having a cold, refreshing adult beverage! Dinner reservations a little later tonight at Lonesome Dove Bistro then back for live music and more frosty beverages!:wacko1: 

Been a while since my bride and I got to just sit sans kids and enjoy each other... That's a great day!


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Moral of the story, don't try to talk tractors with a tractor maven.



Lol. What kind of machine gun Bonnie and Clyde used?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of the story, don't try to talk tractors with a tractor maven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. What kind of machine gun Bonnie and Clyde used?
Click to expand...


Bonnie preferred the BAR - Bad-ass Automatic Rifle.


----------



## Mizer

Had a great day yesterday and today! Went camping with the family at a close by state park. Fished with my two youngest, put over sixty worms on hooks and took about 10 fish off of the hooks. Roasted hot dogs from a fire that a 9 year old girl and a seven year old boy started, kicked back and read three chapters in a row from a book. What a great day to be alive! Back to the barn tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin

Mizer said:


> Had a great day yesterday and today! Went camping with the family at a close by state park. Fished with my two youngest, put over sixty worms on hooks and took about 10 fish off of the hooks. Roasted hot dogs from a fire that a 9 year old girl and a seven year old boy started, kicked back and read three chapters in a row from a book. What a great day to be alive! Back to the barn tomorrow.



That was a great break and well deserved. Thanks for sharing it with us. When I used to see _"Thanks for sharing"_ years ago when I first started participating on forums I thought it was just rote. But it wasn't long until I started to get it. We really can relive our own similar past memories when we read things like what you just wrote. 

You reminded me of a similar getaway and so thanks again . . . _for sharing_.


----------



## Mizer

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day yesterday and today! Went camping with the family at a close by state park. Fished with my two youngest, put over sixty worms on hooks and took about 10 fish off of the hooks. Roasted hot dogs from a fire that a 9 year old girl and a seven year old boy started, kicked back and read three chapters in a row from a book. What a great day to be alive! Back to the barn tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great break and well deserved. Thanks for sharing it with us. When I used to see _"Thanks for sharing"_ years ago when I first started participating on forums I thought it was just rote. But it wasn't long until I started to get it. We really can relive our own similar past memories when we read things like what you just wrote.
> 
> You reminded me of a similar getaway and so thanks again . . . _for sharing_.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comment Kevin, how true! 
How about picking small gravels out of a little boys (or your own) knee from a bicycle crash while pedaling around the camping loop for a memory. :cray: Memories of youth are a precious thing. I can remember with vivid detail many camping trips with my parents, hopefully my kids will have those same great memories.


----------



## DKMD

Great dinner last night... Best steak I've had in a long time(maybe ever)! We were both too full and sleepy to hit the music scene after dinner, so straight to bed we went!

Headed to Waco today for the turning conference that starts tomorrow, but we'll be stopping in West, TX at The Czech Stop for some homemade pastries in just a few... If you haven't figured it out yet, my wife and I travel with food near the top of the priority list! 

Just checked the forecast, and it looks like nothing but great days through the weekend!


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> ... but we'll be stopping in West, TX at The Czech Stop for some homemade pastries in just a few... ..



I don't think it's possible to go through West without stopping for pastries.Eat a kolache for us. 

:eat:


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... but we'll be stopping in West, TX at The Czech Stop for some homemade pastries in just a few... ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's possible to go through West without stopping for pastries.Eat a kolache for us.
> 
> :eat:
Click to expand...


Done! I think I finished the first one before we got out of the parking lot! I'm not sure, but I think we might be able to convert Jimmy from beautiful wood to kolaches without much effort.

I'm already thinking about what I'm gonna get on the way back Sunday!


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

DKMD said:


> Great dinner last night... Best steak I've had in a long time(maybe ever)! We were both too full and sleepy to hit the music scene after dinner, so straight to bed we went!
> 
> Headed to Waco today for the turning conference that starts tomorrow, but we'll be stopping in West, TX at The Czech Stop for some homemade pastries in just a few... If you haven't figured it out yet, my wife and I travel with food near the top of the priority list!
> 
> Just checked the forecast, and it looks like nothing but great days through the weekend!



Sounds fantastic my friend........wish I could be there!!!!!!


----------



## davidgiul

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day yesterday and today! Went camping with the family at a close by state park. Fished with my two youngest, put over sixty worms on hooks and took about 10 fish off of the hooks. Roasted hot dogs from a fire that a 9 year old girl and a seven year old boy started, kicked back and read three chapters in a row from a book. What a great day to be alive! Back to the barn tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice to be able to get out DURING the week to do things like that. I took a walk down by the Old Hickory Dam and surrounding trails today.
Click to expand...

[attachment=9566]
Foie gras anyone?


----------



## shadetree_1

davidgiul said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day yesterday and today! Went camping with the family at a close by state park. Fished with my two youngest, put over sixty worms on hooks and took about 10 fish off of the hooks. Roasted hot dogs from a fire that a 9 year old girl and a seven year old boy started, kicked back and read three chapters in a row from a book. What a great day to be alive! Back to the barn tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice to be able to get out DURING the week to do things like that. I took a walk down by the Old Hickory Dam and surrounding trails today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Foie gras anyone?
Click to expand...


Now you've done it! My mouth will water for days for Pate De Foie Gras!!! If I were close enough I would have to beat you about the head and shoulders for even mentioning it!! Shame on you !!!


----------



## Kevin

I fancy myself as somewhat educated and well-traveled, but I have no clue what y'all are talking about unless it's a French goose or duck dish. 

:dunno:


----------



## ripjack13

Well...my day wasnt bad. Got a call from the Dr's office this morning confirming the operation. 8:40am tomorrow. In & out same day. He says Saturday I'll be in a heap of pain...so be prepared. Great....

Went house hunting with the Mrs. Found a fixer upper. Needs new wireing throughout, vandals n theives had their fill. Spray paint on all the cabinets. Roken windows. Missing doors. Pool looks like it hasnt been cleaned in 5 yrs. Wood floors buckled everywhere bad. You could use em as bmx bike ramps....but it's not a bad place. Good price too. 2 acres next to a forest. So there's hunting for sure! Gobble gobble bOOm!

And now it babysitting my grandson. He copies everything I do. :)
and gives me hugs n kisses with out asking. My wife has to ask....and he still wont give em out..lol.


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Well...my day wasnt bad. Got a call from the Dr's office this morning confirming the operation. 8:40am tomorrow. In & out same day. He says Saturday I'll be in a heap of pain...so be prepared. Great....
> 
> Went house hunting with the Mrs. Found a fixer upper. Needs new wireing throughout, vandals n theives had their fill. Spray paint on all the cabinets. Roken windows. Missing doors. Pool looks like it hasnt been cleaned in 5 yrs. Wood floors buckled everywhere bad. You could use em as bmx bike ramps....but it's not a bad place. Good price too. 2 acres next to a forest. So there's hunting for sure! Gobble gobble bOOm!
> 
> And now it babysitting my grandson. He copies everything I do. :)
> and gives me hugs n kisses with out asking. My wife has to ask....and he still wont give em out..lol.



Marc, take it easy and let yourself heal. I know it is not easy but take it easy. Fixer uppers- the uglier the better. start with a rediculous offer and move up slowly!!!!


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> I fancy myself as somewhat educated and well-traveled, but I have no clue what y'all are talking about unless it's a French goose or duck dish.
> 
> :dunno:


duck or goose liver


----------



## woodtickgreg

Marc, if I remember right your surgery is for a hernia? Wish you well and said a prayer for you! You'll be like me with nuthin to do but wood barter, which isn't all bad!  Altho everyone here probably wishes I went back to work.


----------



## Brink

Today was fun.

Went to the NY state fair. Got to see ww'ing the way it's supposed to be.


[attachment=9580]

left Moma at the fair. Drove across the state just me and our youngest.

I made sure he had snacks and drinks and plenty of bathroom stops, until he had enough and reminded me he's 20 , faster and stronger than I am. :)


----------



## ripjack13

Thanx Mike and Greg. I am goin to take it easy. It is a hernia. This will be #2. The 1st happened when I was 21....I was out for a month. But I spent it in Florida at a friends house. It was great. Hopefully this one will not keep me out that long. 

The house is goin for 99,900. So Im definitely going to low ball em...Its a raised cape with a 2car garage and a huge room over it...(Poker Room!) It's a fixer...but I like fixing stuff up.....

Ok..I'm guna try to get some sleep. I've been a night owl lately. We'll see. If not...I'll be on later. Probably drooling over the mass of freshly made boxes topic...
:)


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> I was :plane: along today minding my own 88 mph business and one of TN revenue enhancement officer  and  me. The fine  says.....wait for it...
> 
> 
> $225.00 [/b]


Think about this, might make you feel a little better. Since I have a class a cdl, even if I'm driving my car, the fines are double or triple. They say that since a cdl holder is a professional your supposed to know better.


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Thanx Mike and Greg. I am goin to take it easy. It is a hernia. This will be #2. The 1st happened when I was 21....I was out for a month. But I spent it in Florida at a friends house. It was great. Hopefully this one will not keep me out that long.
> 
> The house is goin for 99,900. So Im definitely going to low ball em...Its a raised cape with a 2car garage and a huge room over it...(Poker Room!) It's a fixer...but I like fixing stuff up.....
> 
> Ok..I'm guna try to get some sleep. I've been a night owl lately. We'll see. If not...I'll be on later. Probably drooling over the mass of freshly made boxes topic...
> :)



House sounds like a good deal-I have never bought a house that was not a fixer-well I built a solar earthed bermed house but I guess that was a fixer also. M


----------



## Kevin

Everything I've touched this morning has broken. I won't be scratching myself anywhere important. 

:xyxnervous:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Everything I've touched this morning has broken. I won't be scratching myself anywhere important.
> 
> :xyxnervous:


Funny! you always make me laugh


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Everything I've touched this morning has broken. I won't be scratching myself anywhere important.
> 
> :xyxnervous:



NO PICTURES Sounds like a bunch of BS to me- You are touching your computer and it is working!!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> ... You are touching your computer and it is working!!!!!....



Sorry for the delay in my reply. My computer blew up after I touched it and I'm using my neighbor's. My dad used to say I could tear up saltwater. Hang on a minute guys got to talk to my neighbor . . . . 

Does anyone else smell that? I smell like wires burning or someth . . . . . .


----------



## Kevin

rbaccus said:


> .. I had to give up my bikini ect. Careful yeah.



Thanks the Lord for 'small' miracles. 


:rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

rbaccus said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Mike and Greg. I am goin to take it easy. It is a hernia. This will be #2. The 1st happened when I was 21....I was out for a month. But I spent it in Florida at a friends house. It was great. Hopefully this one will not keep me out that long.
> 
> The house is goin for 99,900. So Im definitely going to low ball em...Its a raised cape with a 2car garage and a huge room over it...(Poker Room!) It's a fixer...but I like fixing stuff up.....
> 
> Ok..I'm guna try to get some sleep. I've been a night owl lately. We'll see. If not...I'll be on later. Probably drooling over the mass of freshly made boxes topic...
> :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House sounds like a good deal-I have never bought a house that was not a fixer-well I built a solar earthed bermed house but I guess that was a fixer also. M
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike, have you seen the?hippy? village just west of Taos. I watchedit build for 30 years. Its been in mags and TV a lot. Really neat.
Click to expand...


I don't think so I will look it up though. I had 23 acres in early 80's south facing point. Being cheap I wanted to see how passive solar would work.- The first winter we lived in it-85 Lorenda and I were amazed at how it worked. 6 3'x6' slider windows across south face. Big overhang to keep summer sun out. That first winter I would start a small fire in morning she would put more wood on fire and if the sun came out I would come home in evening 15 degrees outside- all the windows and doors would be open- 110, 000 lbs of concrete insulated on the outside and bermed would hold the heat. The dang thing would be 85 degrees till we went to bed. We learned to build little fire in AM and if the sun came out -let the solar do its thing and build a fire in the evening. Worked fantastic. If we insulated our homes and oriented them to the sun in the northern climates-earthed bermed in southern- energy usage would plumett.


----------



## drycreek

Wife and I have a south facing berm home here in SE Kansas. 2700 sq feet and an average utility bill of $85.00 per month. we heat with wood and same scenario small fire in the am and a little more wood late pm and if not careful doors and windows wide open and 30 degrees out. We absolutely love the peace and quite, can't even here the thunder unless it is directly overhead.


----------



## Mike1950

drycreek said:


> Wife and I have a south facing berm home here in SE Kansas. 2700 sq feet and an average utility bill of $85.00 per month. we heat with wood and same scenario small fire in the am and a little more wood late pm and if not careful doors and windows wide open and 30 degrees out. We absolutely love the peace and quite, can't even here the thunder unless it is directly overhead.



I had to move from that house and bought a 1974 -4 level spec house-in 88. it is where I live now- Barely insulated then -now We have 14" in attic and 3" EPS foam on outside. No noise- and easy to heat and cool. If we retrofited every house- energy needs would plummet. Too good of an Idea- would not want to have a clear forward thinking energy policy.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Hold it- where is that moderater- this mike guy is getting too close to being political..........


----------



## woodtickgreg

Guys I find this conversation on passive solar homes very interesting indeed.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Guys I find this conversation on passive solar homes very interesting indeed.



Me too.


:sun_smiley:


----------



## Mike1950

It is called free heat and cooling- the ground is 55 degrees about 4-5 ft down whereever you go in the continental US. lot ieasier to make up difference starting there instead of 90 for you Kevin or what ever God forsaken temp you get to Greg. You do not here about it much why? Costs- No- not really more. There aint no way to make any money off of folks once they set themselfs up that way. Solar panels cost $$$$ and need maintained- passive solar- well you just have to bask in the sun-tough.... Super insulate???? one time cost!!! If you super insulate you are spening money now betting that energy is going up. Most people won't do it though- not much more forward thinking then their nose. Besides that a new Ipod is much cooler to have instead of saving the cost of one or more every year. Insulation- DUMB idea-Hell ya can't see it, ride it- play it what the hell I like burning my money.:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1: Did I ever tell you that I can be a little sarcastic..............


----------



## drycreek

Yeah most people can't believe me when I tell them we have two hot water heaters, two refrigs, two freezers, and except heat all electric and still only pay an average of $85.00. Our home has 10" of solid pour concrete with 2" inches of styrofoam on the outside and of course water proofing mebrane and sealer. Then the inside a standard 2x4 framed wall with insulation. It has to get either extremely cold or hot before you feel any difference.


----------



## Mike1950

drycreek said:


> Yeah most people can't believe me when I tell them we have two hot water heaters, two refrigs, two freezers, and except heat all electric and still only pay an average of $85.00. Our home has 10" of solid pour concrete with 2" inches of styrofoam on the outside and of course water proofing mebrane and sealer. Then the inside a standard 2x4 framed wall with insulation. It has to get either extremely cold or hot before you feel any difference.



Your house sounds very nice....Mine was a little different- steep south slope 9' concrete wall in back and 4' concrete on other 3 sides- 3" extruded foam on outside of concrete -plastered concrete on inside- big heat sink along with floor. 1 1/2 stories with scissor trusses makeing a high vauled ceiling-very open floor plan. I never did hook up the electric heaters. Had to leave it for a week 15 degrees out and it got down to 50 degrees. 1-1 1/2 cords of wood to heat and we have pretty long winter. It is stupid that we do not consider this when designing homes.


----------



## Kevin

Our well water is supposed to be 67 degrees year round. That's what the well driller told me when he drilled the well. I don't think I've ever put the thermometer to it to check that out though. If the earth is supposed to be 55 years round below 5' our well water should be cooler than 67 eh?

:dunno:


----------



## drycreek

Kevin don't forget you are in Texas. :teethlaugh: Mike our home is built on flat ground (everything in Kansas is flat) with dirt piled up on three sides within about 24" of the eaves. House was designed with only 8' high ceilings so other than being spacious, no vaulted ceilings anywhere. Huge living, dining, and kitchen area three bedrooms, three full baths and as my wife says a craft-laundry room to die for and tons of storage. We are considering relocating in about three or four years and will most likley build a beam home just a whole lot smaller the boss has stated that it is getting harder to keep it all done. I'll not tell her age but she's ten years older than I am and hey at bedtime it's along walk to the bed.


----------



## Mike1950

Should be 55. very few wells are colder. if your water is 67- yeehaw-geo thermal-cooling and heating-water to air heat pump--- your in the MONEY- I doubt it though. :cray::cray:


----------



## woodtickgreg

bigcouger said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was :plane: along today minding my own 88 mph business and one of TN revenue enhancement officer  and  me. The fine  says.....wait for it...
> 
> 
> $225.00 [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what happens when you are a forieger in tenn.  now if you had on bib overalls an barefooted an few teeth missing they would welcome you home :lolol::lolol::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

No Roy I think that's west virginia.......deliverance?:dunno:


----------



## Kevin

I think you are all in for a surprise when it comes to water table temps here in Texas.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a piece of property in mid Michigan. I hand drove a well, 6" to 12" of loamy root mat and then sand, went down 8' and hit water, went 3' more just because for a total depth of 11' On a 90+ degree day the water was ice cold, I mean the kind of cold that if you put your head under the hand well pump in the water stream you would go into shock! Being that it was in sand the water was crystal clear. This was called the upper water table, if you had a well professionally drilled they would go down 80' past the clay and bedrock and get into the second water table.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I think you are all in for a surprise when it comes to water table temps here in Texas.



How deep is the well? How deep are the pipes? when you go down in the ground there is a constant and then when you get further down it gets warmer. Seems to me if your water is 67 degrees(only number I am talking about)-at its source- not out of faucet then you have a really good water to air heat pump capability for heating or cooling. At 55 here they use it and up front copsts are larger but cheap to operate. That said I have no experience with water temps there.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

woodtickgreg said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was :plane: along today minding my own 88 mph business and one of TN revenue enhancement officer  and  me. The fine  says.....wait for it...
> 
> 
> $225.00 [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what happens when you are a forieger in tenn.  now if you had on bib overalls an barefooted an few teeth missing they would welcome you home :lolol::lolol::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Roy I think that's west
> 
> virginia.......deliverance?:dunno:
Click to expand...


Correction! Here in West Virginia it is "West, by God, Virginia"
where the men are big, bearded, dirty, and rough! And the women are just like the men.


----------



## Mike1950

Google tells me from northern to southern texas it can vary from 57 to 72. If you start looking into eartberm the temp they use is 50-60 degrees constant. Google chart is not right for our area- 55 degrees is a pretty constant water temp.


----------



## ripjack13

I'm home guys. Real sore. Stiff. And hungry as a dragon. The op went well. No problems. The Doc said when I came outa anesthesia the nurse asked me if I wanted something to drink 
I was told I said...

Jim Beam n Coke please.

They all had a good laugh on that one. Heh heh heh. Apparently that was a first.

I hardly drink...but thats one of my favorite booze beverages....

As I was leaving one of nurses gave me a brown bag with a "Parting Gift"... a nipper of Jim Beam. Lol. She said that's for being so polite and giving them a good chuckle...


----------



## Mike1950

Hey take it easy and happy to hear everything went fine. Get on injured reserve and take it easy. We will try to keep you amused.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Should have been more specific-next we will get somebody up in the permafrost tellin me ....:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: I am amazed that they are not capitalizing on that warm water for cooling but then again what would the power companies do with the extra power????/


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad to here things went well rip, now I got some company on the injured and recovering bench Take it easy and heal up, do what the docs say.


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well it been a good day so far, Coasti came with his head down looking in the burn barrel looking for the piece that was kicking his Arse  I told him everything in the barrel got bruned on thursday so I asked him why, he said he should had quicket on that piece an listen a little better.  Me just looked at him an said (well maybe it not totally your fault, maybe I dident teach you better on choseing wood.)  he said no he had thought he could do it because he seen me do it to punky wood an he let his ego get in the way, so I asked so what did we learn from this falure? An then I ask him what was the Moto of the Coast Guard? He said to never give up  I asked him where do we go from here an he said try an try again, I ask him why he just standing there, to get off his arse an start sharping his tools an get started then
> Roy



Roy good lesson for him. Now teach him his own motto. Our motto is _Semper Paratus_ which means "_Always Prepared_". But you will hear it termed "Always Ready" also. I guess "Never Give Up" is a good motto also - it is in the USCG toolbag to never give up on a rescue though they do if the crew becomes in imminent danger of death, but often a daring crew will not let that stop the rescue if they believe they have a good chance at saving the victim/s. 

We also have a slang motto for the CG. When I was in we never had the level of funding nor the notoriety the CG does now, and often whenever the branches of military were given credit etc. we'd be left out. I remember being in a church service in the late 90's in a memorial day service and the pastor asked all the veterans to stand up as their branch of service was called. He called out 

"Army please stand" everyone claps.

"Navy please stand" everyone claps.

Air Force please stand" everyone claps.

"Marines please stand" everyone claps.

"National Guardsmen please stand" everyone claps. 

"Let's thank these veterans for their service to our country" eveyone claps again. 

My dad nudges me to stand up (he is standing he was a senior cheif in the USN) and I just sat there and reminded him of our slang motto.

"It's not semper paratus dad, it's simply forgot us". 

For those that don't know "paratus" is pronounced exactly like "forgot us" so we always kidded that our motto was _simply forgot us_. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Roy good lesson for him. Now teach him his own motto. Our motto is _Semper Paratus_ which means "_Always Prepared_". But you will hear it termed "Always Ready" also. I guess "Never Give Up" is a good motto also - it is in the USCG toolbag to never give up on a rescue though they do if the crew becomes in imminent danger of death, but often a daring crew will not let that stop the rescue if they believe they have a good chance at saving the victim/s.
> 
> We also have a slang motto for the CG. When I was in we never had the level of funding nor the notoriety the CG does now, and often whenever the branches of military were given credit etc. we'd be left out. I remember being in a church service in the late 90's in a memorial day service and the pastor asked all the veterans to stand up as their branch of service was called. He called out
> 
> "Army please stand" everyone claps.
> 
> "Navy please stand" everyone claps.
> 
> Air Force please stand" everyone claps.
> 
> "Marines please stand" everyone claps.
> 
> "National Guardsmen please stand" everyone claps.
> 
> "Let's thank these veterans for their service to our country" eveyone claps again.
> 
> My dad nudges me to stand up (he is standing he was a senior cheif in the USN) and I just sat there and reminded him of our slang motto.
> 
> "It's not semper paratus dad, it's simply forgot us".
> 
> For those that don't know "paratus" is pronounced exactly like "forgot us" so we always kidded that our motto was _simply forgot us_.
> 
> :i_dunno:





The U.S. Coast Guard....The heroes you've never heard of.
Here's to you sir...


and...

http://i.Rule #2/qvLthl.jpg

One of my favorite Kevin Costner movies....And hey look...You both are named Kevin.


----------



## ripjack13

I'D LIKE TO FIND THE GUY THAT NAMED THE COAST GUARD

I'd like to find the guy that named the Coast Guard,
And find the bit of coast he had in mind.
I wonder if he's telling where invasion barges roar;
The coast we are shelling on a South Pacific shore.
Whenever troops invade, we're there to land 'em
With LCI's and LST's galore.
With the shot and shell are raining,
Won't somebody start explaining.

Oh I'd like to find the guy that named the Coast Guard.

I'd like to find the guy that named the Coast Guard

And find the bit of coast he had in mind.
Whatever he was thinking is a thing that puzzles me,
When submarines are sinking in the middle of the sea.
And I am dodging enemy torpedo's,
Or land troops upon a foreign shore,
Then I'll have my salty yearning,
While my hands my gun are burning,

Oh I'd like to find the guy that named the Coast Guard.

I'd like to find the guy that named the Coast Guard

And find the bit of coast he had in mind.
It wasn't on the tanker we'd protect from submarines,
The coast at Casablanca wasn't soft by any means.
I couldn't find it on the beach at Attu,
I couldn't find it at Guadalcanal
If he thinks the name will rate it,
Where the hell can I locate it.

Oh I'd like to find the guy that named the Coast Guard.

I'd like to find the guy that named the Coast Guard
And find the bit of coast he had in mind.
I spent my time in sneezin' in the icy Greenland night
The while my knees are freezin'; and there's not a coast in sight.
No gals, no grub, no place to scrub each mornin'
Just icy fles and Eskimos and seals,
From my ears the ice is fallin' while my weary voice is callin'

Oh I'd like to find the guy that named the Coast Guard.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I was off line for awhile, anyone miss me? probably not:cray: LOL Anyway I got new cable and internet service and all my computer problems went away, so it was the router and or the modem, not my browser or computer! Blazingly fast now!


----------



## Kevin

That's funny the poster they used for the movie. That's a Navy model helo an H-3 Seaking with the detached sponsons. Our H-3's were F models with a monolithinc fuselage designated HH-3F. I went looking for pictures and would you believe I found some of the very aircraft I logged hours in! This is tail number 1495 - I repaired & maintained the numerous avionics systems and black boxes in this ship and logged I would guess roughly several dozen hours in this ship alone. 

I don't know how to track the lineage of where the helos were but if you can figure that out you'll discover this ship was stationed at ATC USCG Station Mobile Alabama Bates Field sometime between 1982 to 1985 for most of that time. 1495 was known as one of our better more reliable aircraft. When they were sent into the factory for their overhauls they never went back to the same base just wherever the highest need was when if was done being refurbished. 

I found a couple of other tail numbers I logged time in also and one of them is at a museum in Wisconsin. This is tail number 1495 what a fun bird these old shakey noisy contraptions were to fly in.
[attachment=9637]

I remember this tail number also I logged hours in her too now at a museum this is 1486 . . . 
[attachment=9638]

I don't remember having flown in 1430 but it's a great picture of her in her heyday . . . 
[attachment=9632]

And this is 1480. I don't think I flew in her but it's sad to see. :cray:
[attachment=9639]

This is 1482 in Clearwater Fla. two months before she was retired from service in 1993. She was stationed at Mobile when I was stationed there and I logged many hours in her too. Ain't she purty?
[attachment=9640]



I was also qualified on the Hu-25A fanjet and had to log more hours on those pigs than I wanted. I guess they were all right I got to go a lot of places I wouldn't have been able to otherwise. 

This is tail number 2101. We were the first station to get them because we trained the pilots and aircrew at Mobile that was our job. I was one of the very first avionicsman to quality on this very plane. 2101 was the first one delivered to the USCG in Feb of '82, and I qualified one her soon thereafter. 
[attachment=9641]


I cannot confirm it, but the caption below the image where I got this states that it is the 2101 now an artificial reef off the coast of NC. :sad: If it is I'd like to dive on it one day. I have a story about something that happened aboard this plane that I can't really share.  
It makes me sad to see her defaced like this - this shouldn't have been allowed to happen. 
[attachment=9636]


----------



## shadetree_1

Kevin said:


> That's funny the poster they used for the movie. That's a Navy model helo an H-3 Seaking with the detached sponsons. Our H-3's were F models with a monolithinc fuselage designated HH-3F. I went looking for pictures and would you believe I found some of the very aircraft I logged hours in! This is tail number 1495 - I repaired & maintained the numerous avionics systems and black boxes in this ship and logged I would guess roughly several dozen hours in this ship alone.
> 
> I don't know how to track the lineage of where the helos were but if you can figure that out you'll discover this ship was stationed at ATC USCG Station Mobile Alabama Bates Field sometime between 1982 to 1985 for most of that time. 1495 was known as one of our better more reliable aircraft. When they were sent into the factory for their overhauls they never went back to the same base just wherever the highest need was when if was done being refurbished.
> 
> I found a couple of other tail numbers I logged time in also and one of them is at a museum in Wisconsin. This is tail number 1495 what a fun bird these old shakey noisy contraptions were to fly in.
> 
> I remember this tail number also I logged hours in her too now at a museum this is 1486 . . .
> 
> 
> I don't remember having flown in 1430 but it's a great picture of her in her heyday . . .
> 
> 
> And this is 1480. I don't think I flew in her but it's sad to see. :cray:
> 
> 
> This is 1482 in Clearwater Fla. two months before she was retired from service in 1993. She was stationed at Mobile when I was stationed there and I logged many hours in her too. Ain't she purty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also qualified on the Hu-25A fanjet and had to log more hours on those pigs than I wanted. I guess they were all right I got to go a lot of places I wouldn't have been able to otherwise.
> 
> This is tail number 2101. We were the first station to get them because we trained the pilots and aircrew at Mobile that was our job. I was one of the very first avionicsman to quality on this very plane. 2101 was the first one delivered to the USCG in Feb of '82, and I qualified one her soon thereafter.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot confirm it, but the caption below the image where I got this states that it is the 2101 now an artificial reef off the coast of NC. :sad: If it is I'd like to dive on it one day. I have a story about something that happened aboard this plane that I can't really share.
> It makes me sad to see her defaced like this - this shouldn't have been allowed to happen.



Sounds alot like membership in the mile high club to me!


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> How deep is the well?



80'

My most accurate thermometer is an Oregon Scientific THT312 and my wife finally found it. I just took the water temp right at the wellhead and it bottomed out at 67.1° F 

That's what it is in the winter too. Feels cold in the summer and warm in the winter. Of course in water that cool you would lose the use of your fingers in under an hour, and could go unconscious in as little as 2 hours, followed by death soon after up to as long as 40 hours for real fat folks. Funny thing you add just 4 degrees to that and many people will survive indefinitely. 

Makes for some good geo thermal though. I looked at it real hard when I bought this place. Our heat pump doesn't cost us much it's our water heater and dryer that spin the meter. I'm definitely going to add a IPSWH system soon as i can get my list whittled down a little more, and get the wife to start hagning the clothes on the line more often.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> 80'
> 
> My most accurate thermometer is an Oregon Scientific THT312 and my wife finally found it. I just took the water temp right at the wellhead and it bottomed out at 67.1° F
> 
> That's what it is in the winter too. Feels cold in the summer and warm in the winter. Of course in water that cool you would lose the use of your fingers in under an hour, and could go unconscious in as little as 2 hours, followed by death soon after up to as long as 40 hours for real fat folks. Funny thing you add just 4 degrees to that and many people will survive indefinitely.
> 
> Makes for some good geo thermal though. I looked at it real hard when I bought this place. Our heat pump doesn't cost us much it's our water heater and dryer that spin the meter. I'm definitely going to add a IPSWH system soon as i can get my list whittled down a little more, and get the wife to start hagning the clothes on the line more often.





[attachment=9658]

Solar powered clothes dryer. Wind powered, some days. Can be a bit slow in the winter.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How deep is the well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80'
> 
> My most accurate thermometer is an Oregon Scientific THT312 and my wife finally found it. I just took the water temp right at the wellhead and it bottomed out at 67.1° F
> 
> That's what it is in the winter too. Feels cold in the summer and warm in the winter. Of course in water that cool you would lose the use of your fingers in under an hour, and could go unconscious in as little as 2 hours, followed by death soon after up to as long as 40 hours for real fat folks. Funny thing you add just 4 degrees to that and many people will survive indefinitely.
> 
> Makes for some good geo thermal though. I looked at it real hard when I bought this place. Our heat pump doesn't cost us much it's our water heater and dryer that spin the meter. I'm definitely going to add a IPSWH system soon as i can get my list whittled down a little more, and get the wife to start hagning the clothes on the line more often.
Click to expand...


Yes great geo thermal possibilities. Perfect ground temp for earth home- very little need to change much either way. I would have to guess most of my written info is for my latitude. Really studied a lot before we built earth home.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I spent all day changing email address and transfering everything over to my new address, everything is working great, much faster than it was and all the problems I was having with the old system went away. My computer is working as it should. Now I can call and cancell the old provider


----------



## Kevin

*Hey Doc Bones . . .*

Are y'all driving through a bunch of nasty storms? Remember that scene in Castaway when the 747 is going through the massive storm an being thrown around like a rubber duck on the high seas? 

Well that's what it's been like here most of the day. Only different. I mean, well you know, we're not airborne, or in a 747 or anything but it's nasty. Lighting to beat hell

Hope y'all are not getting hit with that. Or hit by an errant Jumbo Heavy either.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Roy, my mother grew up in savanah, I drove through it in a big rig once but couldn't stop. So goes the life of a truck driver, you see everything but can't stop.:sad: Looked really cool though, by the water an all. My mom told me stories of alligators hiding by the garbage cans


----------



## woodtickgreg

bigcouger said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy, my mother grew up in savanah, I drove through it in a big rig once but couldn't stop. So goes the life of a truck driver, you see everything but can't stop.:sad: Looked really cool though, by the water an all. My mom told me stories of alligators hiding by the garbage cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Oh ya thats true there my storage locker is in the port there an it comes in handy to, specially when a friend of mine likes to drop of things there untill shipped to his place in Kentucky or Indina so he leves a few pices behind an sometime there a few of mine gone, but he leaves more than he takes an it works for both us hes Carl Booth an you ought to see his veneer factorys there still the largest privitly own company out there. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Oh crap now everyone knows where my rare veneer comes from
> Roy
Click to expand...

I think I have heard that name before?


----------



## Kevin

Today I've spent more time on this forum than I ever have in one single day, even since day one. I just needed my fix. I have had a blast. 

Back to the grind tomorrow. Looking forward to it. Our community is headed in the right direction and we have a bright future - but only if we face it together. 

:sun_smiley:


----------



## DKMD

bigcouger said:


> Oh ya thats true there my storage locker is in the port there an it comes in handy to, specially when a friend of mine likes to drop of things there untill shipped to his place in Kentucky or Indina so he leves a few pices behind an sometime there a few of mine gone, but he leaves more than he takes an it works for both us hes Carl Booth an you ought to see his veneer factorys there still the largest privitly own company out there. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Oh crap now everyone knows where my rare veneer comes from
> Roy



What happens to all the veneer cores, Roy? I've always wanted to find a source for them for turning projects.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya thats true there my storage locker is in the port there an it comes in handy to, specially when a friend of mine likes to drop of things there untill shipped to his place in Kentucky or Indina so he leves a few pices behind an sometime there a few of mine gone, but he leaves more than he takes an it works for both us hes Carl Booth an you ought to see his veneer factorys there still the largest privitly own company out there. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Oh crap now everyone knows where my rare veneer comes from
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to all the veneer cores, Roy? I've always wanted to find a source for them for turning projects.
Click to expand...

They keep turning them, where do you think toothpicks come from?
:lolol::lolol:


----------



## Patrude

:thanx:


Kevin said:


> Today I've spent more time on this forum than I ever have in one single day, even since day one. I just needed my fix. I have had a blast.
> 
> Back to the grind tomorrow. Looking forward to it. Our community is headed in the right direction and we have a bright future - but only if we face it together.
> 
> :sun_smiley:


 Cheers to you Kevin, I am a fairly new member but can truthfully say that this site is so enjoyable and valuable to me. When I come up from the shop at night its WoodBarter for me. I would be grateful if I can help in any way to contribute. Regards, :thanx: Rich


----------



## Kevin

Thanks Rich I appreciate the gratitude. I appreciate your participation too. Without you guys I would just be posting to myself, and I would probably run out of things to talk about after a few years. :no dice. more please:




Patrude said:


> I would be grateful if I can help in any way to contribute.



Sure thing. I'll PM you my bank routing information. 


:teethlaugh:


----------



## ripjack13

Today wasn't too bad. The pain has gone down from a 9 to a 5...still walking slow. Took me ten minutes to get the mail. from stair to box and back it's about 100'...:wacko1: oh...It's not like I'll be doing sprints yet....

so, I'm just taking it easy. Setting up stuff on my other forum. (hats!!) Kevin's been a big help for that. Thanx kevin.

And surfing the webbiez for cool stuff. :morning2: 


Time to go watch a movie with the Mrs.....and make some popcorn.


----------



## DKMD

woodtickgreg said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya thats true there my storage locker is in the port there an it comes in handy to, specially when a friend of mine likes to drop of things there untill shipped to his place in Kentucky or Indina so he leves a few pices behind an sometime there a few of mine gone, but he leaves more than he takes an it works for both us hes Carl Booth an you ought to see his veneer factorys there still the largest privitly own company out there. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Oh crap now everyone knows where my rare veneer comes from
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to all the veneer cores, Roy? I've always wanted to find a source for them for turning projects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They keep turning them, where do you think toothpicks come from?
> :lolol::lolol:
Click to expand...


I thought I was the only one using veneer quality tooth picks!


----------



## Kevin

Some scientists theorize that veneer cores are actually secret micro-cosmic portals used by some wood-eating aliens as a wormhole to get from their barren, rock-faced planet on the other side of the universe, to our own cellulose-rich orb. 

So if you're using veneer "toothpicks" don't be surprised if a wood-eating alien all the sudden materializes from the end of one. Hope like hell you aren't digging any steak fibers out between a couple of molars when that happens.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Some scientists theorize that veneer cores are actually secret micro-cosmic portals used by some wood-eating aliens as a wormhole to get from their barren, rock-faced planet on the other side of the universe, to our own cellulose-rich orb.
> 
> So if you're using veneer "toothpicks" don't be surprised if a wood-eating alien all the sudden materializes from the end of one. Hope like hell you aren't digging any steak fibers out between a couple of molars when that happens.



I thought you said the sun does not bother you?????:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## shadetree_1

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some scientists theorize that veneer cores are actually secret micro-cosmic portals used by some wood-eating aliens as a wormhole to get from their barren, rock-faced planet on the other side of the universe, to our own cellulose-rich orb.
> 
> So if you're using veneer "toothpicks" don't be surprised if a wood-eating alien all the sudden materializes from the end of one. Hope like hell you aren't digging any steak fibers out between a couple of molars when that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said the sun does not bother you?????:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:
Click to expand...


I think the sun only bothers him on cloudy days!


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> Thanks Rich I appreciate the gratitude. I appreciate your participation too. Without you guys I would just be posting to myself, and I would probably run out of things to talk about after a few years. :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be grateful if I can help in any way to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing. I'll PM you my bank routing information.
> 
> :teethlaugh:
Click to expand...


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: that'll be great cause then there will be someone besides me resigned to a steady diet of dawgs n beans:rotflmao3:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Joe Rebuild said:


> :cray::cray::cray: Can't go home until next Thur. the 6th :cray::cray:



Sorry Rob  That SUCKS big time    

Oh well as the old saying goes "Absence Makes The Heart Grow Fonder"

Zoe and Rob ..................... hang in there my great friends !!!! :dash2::dash2:


----------



## Patrude

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> :cray::cray::cray: Can't go home until next Thur. the 6th :cray::cray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Rob  That SUCKS big time
> 
> Oh well as the old saying goes "Absence Makes The Heart Grow Fonder"
> 
> Zoe and Rob ..................... hang in there my great friends !!!! :dash2::dash2:
Click to expand...


 So sorry to hear you are delayed in going home. Waitin it out can be tough, but keep focused and sooner than you know you'll be heading to the comfort of home. Wish you the very best; Rich from Ma. "by the way, it's pouring out here in Ma. the dawg doesn't eaven want to go out. hope each day is better than the one before


----------



## Mike1950

High today is supposed to be 84 and low 56- PERFECT weather. It will probably stay like this for 2 months.


----------



## davidgiul

DKMD said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya thats true there my storage locker is in the port there an it comes in handy to, specially when a friend of mine likes to drop of things there untill shipped to his place in Kentucky or Indina so he leves a few pices behind an sometime there a few of mine gone, but he leaves more than he takes an it works for both us hes Carl Booth an you ought to see his veneer factorys there still the largest privitly own company out there. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Oh crap now everyone knows where my rare veneer comes from
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to all the veneer cores, Roy? I've always wanted to find a source for them for turning projects.
Click to expand...

A possible source for veneer cores http://www.mbveneer.com/ You have to contact them to get an idea of what they have. Last time I checked they had tons of walnut burl veneer cores. To contact this company one has to go through http://woodplanet.com/main/buying/itemsforsale.cfm?whereto=ind&itid=88225&uid=53. Wood Planet has changed things. Used to be able to contact this company direct without having to go through wood planet.


----------



## Jim_Rogers

How's your day been......?

Well yesterday was a good day. And it was a good day for a wood barter.......

I was leaving the lunch place and saw a welder I know sitting there chatting.

I asked if he had some time to do a quick and easy job for me.

He said he did and came over after a bit....

I had bent one fork on my set while picking up a hollow cherry log by putting one fork in the hollow and picking it up. (Note to self, DON'T DO THAT, AGAIN).....

So I showed him the bent fork and asked if he could straighten it.

And he said sure....

Also, I wanted some pieces welded onto the bottom so that the dirt from my yard would stop being caught in the open bottom side of the channel forks.

He said he could do that as well.

I had some leftover steel stock and it was just right for the job.

After a short while he had it all done.

I asked him how much did he want for helping me?

He said he was going to build a shed out back of his place and needed some lumber. Like 2x4s and such.

I told him he could get whatever he wants from me.

We agreed on a price for his time $60. And I told him he could get $60 worth of 2x4's whenever he was ready.......

Wood Barter for sure......

Fixed forks, improved forks, no cash out...... 2x4's on hand.....


----------



## Kevin

Jim_Rogers said:


> How's your day been......?
> 
> Well yesterday was a good day. And it was a good day for a wood barter.......
> 
> I was leaving the lunch place and saw a welder I know sitting there chatting.
> 
> I asked if he had some time to do a quick and easy job for me.
> 
> He said he did and came over after a bit....
> 
> I had bent one fork on my set while picking up a hollow cherry log by putting one fork in the hollow and picking it up. (Note to self, DON'T DO THAT, AGAIN).....
> 
> So I showed him the bent fork and asked if he could straighten it.
> 
> And he said sure....
> 
> Also, I wanted some pieces welded onto the bottom so that the dirt from my yard would stop being caught in the open bottom side of the channel forks.
> 
> He said he could do that as well.
> 
> I had some leftover steel stock and it was just right for the job.
> 
> After a short while he had it all done.
> 
> I asked him how much did he want for helping me?
> 
> He said he was going to build a shed out back of his place and needed some lumber. Like 2x4s and such.
> 
> I told him he could get whatever he wants from me.
> 
> We agreed on a price for his time $60. And I told him he could get $60 worth of 2x4's whenever he was ready.......
> 
> Wood Barter for sure......
> 
> Fixed forks, improved forks, no cash out...... 2x4's on hand.....




Love it. I offer barter all the time locally. It's a great way to get what you need by getting rid of something you may not need as much at the time.


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> Jim_Rogers said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's your day been......?
> 
> Well yesterday was a good day. And it was a good day for a wood barter.......
> 
> I was leaving the lunch place and saw a welder I know sitting there chatting.
> 
> I asked if he had some time to do a quick and easy job for me.
> 
> He said he did and came over after a bit....
> 
> I had bent one fork on my set while picking up a hollow cherry log by putting one fork in the hollow and picking it up. (Note to self, DON'T DO THAT, AGAIN).....
> 
> So I showed him the bent fork and asked if he could straighten it.
> 
> And he said sure....
> 
> Also, I wanted some pieces welded onto the bottom so that the dirt from my yard would stop being caught in the open bottom side of the channel forks.
> 
> He said he could do that as well.
> 
> I had some leftover steel stock and it was just right for the job.
> 
> After a short while he had it all done.
> 
> I asked him how much did he want for helping me?
> 
> He said he was going to build a shed out back of his place and needed some lumber. Like 2x4s and such.
> 
> I told him he could get whatever he wants from me.
> 
> We agreed on a price for his time $60. And I told him he could get $60 worth of 2x4's whenever he was ready.......
> 
> Wood Barter for sure......
> 
> Fixed forks, improved forks, no cash out...... 2x4's on hand.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. I offer barter all the time locally. It's a great way to get what you need by getting rid of something you may not need as much at the time.
Click to expand...


 Thats the best, something like that works for both, and the best part is you keep a working relationship going. Doesnt get mush better, good for you;


----------



## woodtickgreg

How was my day? lousy. 10 years before my wife and I got married she took a stray cat in, come to find out she was pregnant. She had 4 kittens 20 years ago on this holiday weekend. She kept them all, born and raised in this house. Over the years they passed away, mother at 15yrs cancer, 2 at 17yrs 1 cancer 1 renal failure, 1 at 19yrs heart attack, and the last one went today 5 days short of her 20th birthday from old age and complications from a stroke. She died in my wifes arms. Every one of her beloved pets went out of this world the same as they came in, in my wifes arms. My wife is my second wife, she never had children, those pets where her children. Every one of them hurt me when they went and devastated my wife. This last one is going to be particularly hard on her, the last of her babies. when she past my wife held her for about 4 hours and would not let her go, tore me up. We will try to have her cremated tomorrow but I don.t know, holiday weekend. We still have the 2 yr old we took in a year ago, but her babies where special and nothing will replace them. I am emotionaly drained at this point.


----------



## Mizer

woodtickgreg said:


> How was my day? lousy. 10 years before my wife and I got married she took a stray cat in, come to find out she was pregnant. She had 4 kittens 20 years ago on this holiday weekend. She kept them all, born and raised in this house. Over the years they passed away, mother at 15yrs cancer, 2 at 17yrs 1 cancer 1 renal failure, 1 at 19yrs heart attack, and the last one went today 5 days short of her 20th birthday from old age and complications from a stroke. She died in my wifes arms. Every one of her beloved pets went out of this world the same as they came in, in my wifes arms. My wife is my second wife, she never had children, those pets where her children. Every one of them hurt me when they went and devastated my wife. This last one is going to be particularly hard on her, the last of her babies. when she past my wife held her for about 4 hours and would not let her go, tore me up. We will try to have her cremated tomorrow but I don.t know, holiday weekend. We still have the 2 yr old we took in a year ago, but her babies where special and nothing will replace them. I am emotionaly drained at this point.


So sorry Gregg!!


----------



## cabomhn

woodtickgreg said:


> How was my day? lousy. 10 years before my wife and I got married she took a stray cat in, come to find out she was pregnant. She had 4 kittens 20 years ago on this holiday weekend. She kept them all, born and raised in this house. Over the years they passed away, mother at 15yrs cancer, 2 at 17yrs 1 cancer 1 renal failure, 1 at 19yrs heart attack, and the last one went today 5 days short of her 20th birthday from old age and complications from a stroke. She died in my wifes arms. Every one of her beloved pets went out of this world the same as they came in, in my wifes arms. My wife is my second wife, she never had children, those pets where her children. Every one of them hurt me when they went and devastated my wife. This last one is going to be particularly hard on her, the last of her babies. when she past my wife held her for about 4 hours and would not let her go, tore me up. We will try to have her cremated tomorrow but I don.t know, holiday weekend. We still have the 2 yr old we took in a year ago, but her babies where special and nothing will replace them. I am emotionaly drained at this point.



I am really sorry to hear that. I'll be keeping you and your wife in my prayers


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Well today has been a very sad day :cray::cray::cray: I sold my '99 Harley because I just couldn't find the time to really enjoy it anymore :cray::cray:

And to make matters much worse the Chief Financial Officer of the household sez I must go on a restricted cellulose diet :dash2::dash2::fit::fit::fit::fit: for the rest of the year I need some happy pills bad 

:yikes::yikes::yikes: I might as well sell my :bbq2: :cray::cray::cray:


----------



## Kevin

Sorry you had to sell your steed Jimmy. Also sorry to hear you have to go on a diet. Several wood businesses will be closing their doors soon. 

Well, I'll see y'all later, I have to go get fitted for my new McDonald's uniform. Let's see where is my bike . . . . . . I cannot afford fuel for my truck anymore . . . . . 


:bike2:


----------



## Patrude

Mi9ghty nice day for me. 5 am, drive the Zamboni at the local ice rink. Saturday at the rink is all the kids learning the game of ice hockey. I love seeing the smiles on their faces as I drive by the player's benches and sound the horn for them. Its great to see them skating on the ice I made too. I did some yard work after getting home, and finished off the day with my sweet wife out to dinner. 42 years and we still love our date night. Back home, just chillin and thinking now what a great day it has been


----------



## Mizer

Patrude said:


> Mi9ghty nice day for me. 5 am, drive the Zamboni at the local ice rink. Saturday at the rink is all the kids learning the game of ice hockey. I love seeing the smiles on their faces as I drive by the player's benches and sound the horn for them. Its great to see them skating on the ice I made too. I did some yard work after getting home, and finished off the day with my sweet wife out to dinner. 42 years and we still love our date night. Back home, just chillin and thinking now what a great day it has been



That sounds like a nice day. You drive the Zamboni! How cool is that.


----------



## Patrude

Mizer said:


> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> 
> [size=medium]Mi9ghty nice day for me. 5 am, drive the Zamboni at the local ice rink. Saturday at the rink is all the kids learning the game of ice hockey. I love seeing the smiles on their faces as I drive by the player's benches and sound the horn for them. Its great to see them skating on the ice I made too. I did some yard work after getting home, and finished off the day with my sweet wife out to dinner. 42 years and we still love our date night. Back home, just chillin and thinking now what a great day it has been
Click to expand...




Mizer said:


> That sounds like a nice day. You drive the Zamboni! How cool is that.



Driving that Zamboni is just great fun, and seeing those kids skate on my oce just adds to it. Not a bad job for a retired guy. A side perk is I get to skate about any time I want. Not too shabby[/size]


----------



## Kevin

Patrude said:


> ...42 years and we still love our date night. ...[/font]



Thanks a lot pal. I made the mistake of reading your post out loud to my wife and when I got to that part she said in her best Texas southern belle drawl . . . 


_"ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh howwww swwwweeeet." 
_
. . . . I knew what was coming next, and it wasn't as honey-smooth but more business like:


_"Honey. You need to take me on a date! We haven't been on a date in a month!"_

I said:

_"We just spent a night in McKinney watching Noah! (our nephew)"

"That wasn't a date."

"Well, I'm fixing to take you to the family reunion in just a few minutes."_


That didn't even get a verbal response just a sideways _"go back to your cave"_ glare. Anyways here we go to the reunion for a couple hours. And Patrude your day sounded fantastic and thanks for the reminder to us Brutus's to be more frequent in taking our wives out for a date.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...42 years and we still love our date night. ...[/font]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't even get a verbal response just a sideways _"go back to your cave"_ glare.
Click to expand...

Oooohh I know that look!


----------



## DKMD

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...42 years and we still love our date night. ...[/font]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't even get a verbal response just a sideways _"go back to your cave"_ glare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooohh I know that look!
Click to expand...


I'm not familiar with that look... My wife generally stares at me with wondrous amazement and undying gratitude for allowing her to be in my presence.







At least I think that's what her look means...:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...42 years and we still love our date night. ...[/font]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't even get a verbal response just a sideways _"go back to your cave"_ glare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooohh I know that look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with that look... My wife generally stares at me with wondrous amazement and undying gratitude for allowing her to be in my presence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I think that's what her look means...:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

I think she's probably trying to figure out what to do with the body!:rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

Guys, where's the romance? The fun of it all.

Geez, Moma Brink (and I) are enjoying date weekends. And this is a long one...


----------



## Mike1950

I think Kevin is just a slow learner on this matrimony stuff- one of us needs to send the Mrs. a larger stick. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

Hahaha, 

Moma B is checking on how many miles we accumulated. She'll take care of it.


----------



## Kevin

We attended our annual family reunion today and I post a couple pics here. Then I think I'll post more in the "Member Pics" thread I started not long after we got got going here at woodbarter, because that thread sort of fell off the map and I believe most of our members are not aware of it and might want to show us themselves and families. We want to "meet" you too! 

Anyway a couple of my family today since _"...without pics I'm just making it all up!"_. Here's my daughter and her husband, my wife, my twin grand boys, and my son on the right. My great nephew Noah (my sister's, daughter's, son) is in the foreground. At 14 he's a big hunk of boy! 

[attachment=9951]

My BIL, sister, and daughter. Ryan if you worked for my BIL you should recognize him. New glasses but hey . . . 

[attachment=9952]

One more this is myself and the boys and Noah teaching them the finer arts of foos ball. 

[attachment=9953]

We had a great day with family, friends, and of course lots of *food*. I still have wood to seal but I am typing at a desk.


----------



## kweinert

Mike1950 said:


> I think Kevin is just a slow learner on this matrimony stuff- one of us needs to send the Mrs. a larger stick. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



You know you're in trouble when you own an 80" chainsaw and are told to go out and cut a switch . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great looking family Kev, I remember those curly haired boys!


----------



## davidgiul

Good idea on resurecting the members' picture post. One of my favorite threads


----------



## Kevin

Finished sealing the wood I was gonna finish sealing last night. Fixing to mill some more, because I love painting with wax so much. 

:lolol:


----------



## Patrude

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well Im so happy today because My new Girls are here in the house, also Chloe an Stacy are here to with there new sisters so Its been a grand day here,  but I keep thinking shoes an purses there going to need :dash2::dash2::dash2: Little Miss Diana is resting good an most of the burses are down little green still an shes on some pill med now an having soup for a few days but she smiling at me right now shes setup in my room for a couple weeks then she can sleep in her bed she needs to be elavated some but looking good
> Roy



So good to hear the wonderful news, and its good to see things are going in the right direction for you and the girls. My wife is a pro at sewing, and when she saw the girls nees purses / bags, she would like to offer a bit of help. If its ok, she will custom sew bags /purses for the girls. Just let us know what sizes are better and if they have a favorite color. There will be no charge Roy, just an offer of kindness to you and the girls. We would be most grateful to help; Call it a bit of sunshine. Rich & Faith


----------



## LoneStar

"Ryan if you worked for my BIL you should recognize him"

Kevin, I dont think I know your Brother in Law. But he looks like a couple of the more imaginative salesman I've known  The kind of guy you like even though you just paid three times too much for your new pool


----------



## Kevin

LoneStar said:


> "Ryan if you worked for my BIL you should recognize him"
> 
> Kevin, I dont think I know your Brother in Law. But he looks like a couple of the more imaginative salesman I've known  The kind of guy you like even though you just paid three times too much for your new pool



Actually his business is doing so well he's about to pull his hair out, and it's doing so well because he's an honest guy that gets repeat business like you never saw before. I couldn't have a better BIL. In a day when many furniture companies are closing their doors - his business is booming!


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ryan if you worked for my BIL you should recognize him"
> 
> Kevin, I dont think I know your Brother in Law. But he looks like a couple of the more imaginative salesman I've known  The kind of guy you like even though you just paid three times too much for your new pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually his business is doing so well he's about to pull his hair out, and it's doing so well because he's an honest guy that gets repeat business like you never saw before. I couldn't have a better BIL. In a day when many furniture companies are closing their doors - his business is booming!
Click to expand...


Ok I was half right, he's the kind of salesman you like anyway 
He doesnt run Knights in Sherman ?


----------



## Kevin

LoneStar said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ryan if you worked for my BIL you should recognize him"
> 
> Kevin, I dont think I know your Brother in Law. But he looks like a couple of the more imaginative salesman I've known  The kind of guy you like even though you just paid three times too much for your new pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually his business is doing so well he's about to pull his hair out, and it's doing so well because he's an honest guy that gets repeat business like you never saw before. I couldn't have a better BIL. In a day when many furniture companies are closing their doors - his business is booming!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok I was half right, he's the kind of salesman you like anyway
> He doesnt run Knights in Sherman ?
Click to expand...


No, Red River Rustic in Dallas. I bought a bedroom suite from Knights many years ago. Got the shaft too just didn't know it at the time.


----------



## Patrude

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Im sorry Patrude, but the EOD here already asked to do something for there 2 maskots for there building :dash2::dash2::dash2: yes they have some huge guys wanting to help to so I already gave permission for next weekend when we take them for some cloths, they can get them a purse each an there picking up dinner to. I trying to keep them loctale here right now due to Miss Diana cant travel to far an shes all itchy right now due to the stiches so I will keep you an your Wife in mine tho an thank you for the offer, the Navy Exchange is helping to with base medical an me an the wife have some things in mind to, when I menchion shoes an Purses it when I look at tools thats when they start talking Purses, but the girls in the house always been nice so I dont worry to much here I think they do that just to get my heart rate up :cray::cray: but thanks again



 That is ok, just glad you folks will be ok. We will leave it at that, Keep us in mind if you need a hand, Hang in there, hope you have sunny days and a friendly wind at your back  Rich


----------



## Kevin

That was a mighty kind offer of you and your wife Rich.


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin said:


> Red River Rustic in Dallas. I bought a bedroom suite from Knights many years ago. Got the shaft too just didn't know it at the time.



I dont know him personally, but I bet my brother does. At the least, we definitely no some of the same people. I'm sure he knows the guys at Million Dollar Furniture. They called last week to see if I would start hauling furniture to South Texas. I told my wife I had just got an offer for some part time work driving again. She said "Tell them you dont drive trucks any more, and to call you back when they want to buy some pipes"


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> That was a mighty kind offer of you and your wife Rich.



Thank you for that; someone helped me and my wife out a ways back. We never asked for it, but the help came in a big way. It meant a lot to us and we believe the best thing is to keep that going.


----------



## Kenbo

For those who are interested, I just thought that I would put it out there that I had a follow up appointment yesterday. The good news? All of the tests that I have done so far have come out normal. Which means that they are pretty sure that it is not heart or stroke related. Whew. The bad news, I still have no answers as to why my arm keeps going to sleep. :dash2: I have been put on blood pressure medication as my blood pressure is (according to the doctors) "dangerously high". No problem. We'll get that fixed up I'm sure. I have another appointment again today for some more tests, so here I am strapping on my lab rat tail and getting ready for some more strangers to poke at me. :dash2:


----------



## darrin1200

Kenbo said:


> For those who are interested, I just thought that I would put it out there that I had a follow up appointment yesterday. The good news? All of the tests that I have done so far have come out normal. Which means that they are pretty sure that it is not heart or stroke related. Whew. The bad news, I still have no answers as to why my arm keeps going to sleep. :dash2: I have been put on blood pressure medication as my blood pressure is (according to the doctors) "dangerously high". No problem. We'll get that fixed up I'm sure. I have another appointment again today for some more tests, so here I am strapping on my lab rat tail and getting ready for some more strangers to poke at me. :dash2:



Good luck with the tests Kenbo. I had a similar problem about 4 years ago while I was posted to CFB Borden. My left arm was going to sleep for no apparent reason. They sent me down to the Trillium medical centre. A lot of tests and about a year later, they determined that I had compressed vertabrae that were pinching nerves. Some medication and lots of physio therapy brought the problem under some control, but finally it was the reason I left the army. 

Its not a problem that goes away, but I still do what I want (in moderation). If your like me, the high blood pressure was caused by all the stress of the doctors and the tests.

Good luck and I hope you find your answers soon.


----------



## justturnin

Joe Rebuild said:


> So I have this speeding ticket from Montgomery Co TN. I figure I'll spend the 4 hours in the "Adult Driver Improvement Program" and save a couple bucks AND keep the points off my license. Well no savings here the ticket is $225.50 the freekin class is $290.00 plus ''court fee's''  Court "fee's" I am paying for the class what "Court Fees" What a racket!



Yep, Here in TX when I get a ticket I go for Defered (probation) for 90 days. You pay the ticket and if no tickets during the 90 it is dismissed. To take Def Driving it would be a savings of about $25 and you have to go back to court to show. With defered if no tickets you are done.


----------



## Kevin

Must be a rash of WoodBarter speeders. I have about another 60 days to complete an online driver safety course to keep one off my record. Only costs $25. I will have the wife do it for me on here days off. She can log in and out of the course to complete it at her pace. 

I hope she passes the test.


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Must be a rash of WoodBarter speeders. I have about another 60 days to complete an online driver safety course to keep one off my record. Only costs $25. I will have the wife do it for me on here days off. She can log in and out of the course to complete it at her pace.
> 
> I hope she passes the test.



Got any 'Honey-Dos' that have been on the list a while? Might be a good time to clean it off there.


----------



## Kenbo

So it was on to the nerve conductivity test this morning at the neurologist. The test didn't bother me at all. The needles didn't bother me, nor did the electric shock. Being an electrician, I've been hit with a lot worse. What did bother me is the fact that this test came out normal. I was really hoping for some kind of answers today and having some of my worry reduced. Instead, now I am being sent for an MRI and a brain scan. Instead of decreasing my worry, it has increased it by adding more serious issues of brain disorders into the mix. I'm going to have a nervous breakdown if I don't get some answers soon. I'm not whining to you guys, just keeping you in the loop as promised. I know I should try to stay positive, but I have to say that it's getting harder and harder with each passing day. To say that I was disappointed with the results of today's test would be the understatement of the century. Today, was not a good day.
:dash2:


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> So it was on to the nerve conductivity test this morning at the neurologist. The test didn't bother me at all. The needles didn't bother me, nor did the electric shock. Being an electrician, I've been hit with a lot worse. What did bother me is the fact that this test came out normal. I was really hoping for some kind of answers today and having some of my worry reduced. Instead, now I am being sent for an MRI and a brain scan. Instead of decreasing my worry, it has increased it by adding more serious issues of brain disorders into the mix. I'm going to have a nervous breakdown if I don't get some answers soon. I'm not whining to you guys, just keeping you in the loop as promised. I know I should try to stay positive, but I have to say that it's getting harder and harder with each passing day. To say that I was disappointed with the results of today's test would be the understatement of the century. Today, was not a good day.
> :dash2:



:( 

Hang in there Ken. Sometimes it just takes a while.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> I'm going to have a nervous breakdown if I don't get some answers soon.



No you aren't. You're going to wait until you finally have the answers THEN you'll have your breakdown. A happy one. I have been through some health issues Ken - not one that kept me hanging longer than a week, but I do know this is hard. Very hard. But you have to keep it in perspective. Easy to say but that's why us friends and family need to come to your side right now it's like you're on an island with no way off. 

The odds that you are terminally ill are very low. It's not likely a brain tumor and I know that's what you're worried about. Who wouldn't be worried about that? We all would. But it's much more likely something simpler Ken. 

That's my Karmic opinion and although I am no damn good at horse racing I have a pretty good track record with the canines in Mobile, Alabama . . . . you Dog.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> So it was on to the nerve conductivity test this morning at the neurologist. The test didn't bother me at all. The needles didn't bother me, nor did the electric shock. Being an electrician, I've been hit with a lot worse. What did bother me is the fact that this test came out normal. I was really hoping for some kind of answers today and having some of my worry reduced. Instead, now I am being sent for an MRI and a brain scan. Instead of decreasing my worry, it has increased it by adding more serious issues of brain disorders into the mix. I'm going to have a nervous breakdown if I don't get some answers soon. I'm not whining to you guys, just keeping you in the loop as promised. I know I should try to stay positive, but I have to say that it's getting harder and harder with each passing day. To say that I was disappointed with the results of today's test would be the understatement of the century. Today, was not a good day.
> :dash2:



Not to be obnoxious(but you are MIke) How much good is worrying doing you. Let me see here- raising your BP -the more you worry the more the wife worries!!! On and ON. Step back take a breath and try to relax. You are having health problems-try not to make it worse. We all go through it at times......... Sorry the only message I have, M


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ken I know it's frustrating, but it's like trouble shooting electrical or an engine that won't run, Just a process of elimination. Our bodys are complex machines, they need to rule out things in an order, you'll get there my friend. And we are all pulling for you. All I have to say about all of us aging people and our injuries and illnesses is that getting old just sucks! And do keep us informed and vent to us ass needed, we're here for you!


----------



## Kenbo

Thanks for the support guys. I guess I'm just disappointed because I was really hoping for some answers today. Maybe what I need is some SDT. (saw dust therapy) I just wasn't up to it today, but tomorrow I think that is what I need. Some shop time.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Thanks for the support guys. I guess I'm just disappointed because I was really hoping for some answers today. Maybe what I need is some SDT. (saw dust therapy) I just wasn't up to it today, but tomorrow I think that is what I need. Some shop time.



Come on down- you can work out a lot of frustration cleaning my shop:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:- Plan on a long stay- On second thought -better not- gotta watch the BP.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Thanks for the support guys. I guess I'm just disappointed because I was really hoping for some answers today. Maybe what I need is some SDT. (saw dust therapy) I just wasn't up to it today, but tomorrow I think that is what I need. Some shop time.


I know what you mean Ken, I got into my shop today and it felt good!


----------



## DKMD

Hang in there, Ken... FWIW, EMG/NCS is not always positive even in simple things like carpal tunnel. In other words, it's not a fool proof test. I say rule out the scary stuff and then go from there.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today is doctor day for me, kind of a right of passage for getting old I guess  Dentist in the am, then phys therapy for the arm, then ortho surgeon to see if he will let me go back to work Monday. Fingers crossed for the work thing, I am the only driver there and my boss has been really good to me so I really want to get back to work, I can turn a steering wheel now! I'll just chain down my loads with one arm, I did it after I hurt myself for a week. Man I hope I can go back to work at both jobs, after being off for 5 weeks I'm going insane and I need to make a couple of sheckles.


----------



## Patrude

Kenbo said:


> So it was on to the nerve conductivity test this morning at the neurologist. The test didn't bother me at all. The needles didn't bother me, nor did the electric shock. Being an electrician, I've been hit with a lot worse. What did bother me is the fact that this test came out normal. I was really hoping for some kind of answers today and having some of my worry reduced. Instead, now I am being sent for an MRI and a brain scan. Instead of decreasing my worry, it has increased it by adding more serious issues of brain disorders into the mix. I'm going to have a nervous breakdown if I don't get some answers soon. I'm not whining to you guys, just keeping you in the loop as promised. I know I should try to stay positive, but I have to say that it's getting harder and harder with each passing day. To say that I was disappointed with the results of today's test would be the understatement of the century. Today, was not a good day.
> :dash2:


Sorry to hear that you are not getting better news, that can really work on your mind. Be thinking positive thoughts for you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Woo Hoo! I got the ok to go back to work on monday,  still no lifting with the arm and I have to continue to wear the brace for another 2 weeks. Still have therapy for another 6 weeks, they are going to start adding some weight. Ultra sound looked good and I have full range of motion! Bicep has shriveled up to nothing, not that it was that big in the first place. :lolol: I'm just happy to go back to work, I do enjoy my job, and my employer treats me great! I can do my part time job at the power equipment shop too! Best day I have had in a long time!


----------



## Mike1950

Great news Greg!!!!


----------



## Patrude

woodtickgreg said:


> Woo Hoo! I got the ok to go back to work on monday,  still no lifting with the arm and I have to continue to wear the brace for another 2 weeks. Still have therapy for another 6 weeks, they are going to start adding some weight. Ultra sound looked good and I have full range of motion! Bicep has shriveled up to nothing, not that it was that big in the first place. :lolol: I'm just happy to go back to work, I do enjoy my job, and my employer treats me great! I can do my part time job at the power equipment shop too! Best day I have had in a long time!



:teethlaugh: Thats great for you; bet you'll really enjoy a bit of a change and to be able to get out and do the job; congrats:irishjig:


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> :dash2::dash2::dash2: all day so far. It must be numbskull day. I am practicing my patience skills today:wtf1::ireful::argue:



You adjusters I swear, you want everything to go halfway okay most of the time. . . .


----------



## Kevin

Well Tick is doing better, the PineLover is doing better, we just need to get the Canuck healed up and unless I'm missing anyone besides The Cop's finger we should be doing pretty well. 

Okay, my mental state, so there's that too, but we can't hope for much improvement there . . . . . 


:i_dunno:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Okay, my mental state, so there's that too, but we can't hope for much improvement there . . . . .
> 
> :i_dunno:



I keep hoping...

Back to my toc


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, my mental state, so there's that too, but we can't hope for much improvement there . . . . .
> 
> :i_dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hoping...
> 
> Back to my toc
Click to expand...


"toc"


----------



## Brink

Time out chair


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Well Tick is doing better, the PineLover is doing better, we just need to get the Canuck healed up and unless I'm missing anyone besides The Cop's finger we should be doing pretty well.
> 
> Okay, my mental state, so there's that too, but we can't hope for much improvement there . . . . .
> 
> 
> :i_dunno:


Some might not know, rbaccus is battling lyme disease, it sucks real bad. I know because I had it, I was lucky and caught it in the first stage and was treated and beat it.
Today wasn't a bad day at all, I got to do some painting of the parts for my metal lathe restore. hopefully I can get the second coat on tomorrow. Brushed on paint takes forever to dry. I am much better with a rattle can!


----------



## Kenbo

Got a call from the hospital today. They are getting me in for the brain scan on October 3rd. I called Mrs Kenbo to let her know and she said "*a brain scan? I hope they don't find anything*!!" :wacko1:
I love the fact that even when I'm feeling a little down, she can make a little joke to make me smile. She's a special lady for sure.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Got a call from the hospital today. They are getting me in for the brain scan on October 3rd. I called Mrs Kenbo to let her know and she said "*a brain scan? I hope they don't find anything*!!" :wacko1:
> I love the fact that even when I'm feeling a little down, she can make a little joke to make me smile. She's a special lady for sure.



You are a lucky man My friend. Find a good woman and makes your life wonderful- then again she did alright also.


----------



## woodtickgreg

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well the girls not getting cloths today so little Catherine going to start back praticing her carving starting her back to the begining, she hasnt carved in 5 years so start from the begining again but its like riding a bike it come back to her an she be doing well again.  So today Shop day  but were all doing a picnic lunch with the EOD on the base lake D for the girls so its going to be a great day today
> Roy


Now, because of you, the girls real personal growth will begin, and the healing will start. Wood woorking is a great tool for healing, or crafts and arts in general. Enjoy your time with them as you are on a journey also.


----------



## ripjack13

I had a great day with the mrs. and grandkiddie at the Hebron Harvest Fair. I had free tickets from a neighbor friend. Lots of cotton candy, funnel cake, ice cream floats, lemonaide, footlong dogs, and burgers. I need a nap and some pepto....


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I had a great day with the mrs. and grandkiddie at the Hebron Harvest Fair. I had free tickets from a neighbor friend. Lots of cotton candy, funnel cake, ice cream floats, lemonaide, footlong dogs, and burgers. I need a nap and some pepto....


Sounds like me! I don't do the rides anymore, just all the junk food I can handle and the animal barns and exhibits. You know your getting old when you switch from rides to junk food!


----------



## Mike1950

Oldest grandson-had his first YMCA football game today. They got beat 20 to 0. He played both ways for 3 quarters and he was beat but happy. Their team had 7 coaches ours 2 coaches. 2of Grandson's uncles volunteered to coach. Gramps was beaming over grandsons and sons action- Damn life is good if you let it be so.................


----------



## Mizer

I am no longer a whitewater rafting virgin! My second son and I went down the Ocoee River yesterday with a group of fathers and sons from our homeschool tutorial's class named "Dangerous Adventures for Young Men". What a blast! In my raft it was myself my son and two other friends that were brothers. All of us are fairly stought guys and none of us would want to be out done by the other in anything let alone paddling a raft.
When our guide got us in the water and called out for two strokes of the paddle from each of us in unison, he just sat back and said this is going to be good. Evidently he is used to having to say "full on" the whole trip to get anything at all from most folks. He said that we were the best paddlers that he has ever had, then he took it back and said he once had a raft full of Marines that were better. I thought to myself "I can live with that." Maybe he says that to everyone but it made me feel good.
Back to my safe life of sawmilling and wood shop work, no danger there.:no dice. more please:


----------



## Brink

Today was rough. Very rough.



[attachment=10465]

Moma wanted to go to Oktoberfest. Had a great time.



[attachment=10467]

Here's how it looked when we were invited to leave.

Oh, the fun.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the last coat of paint on the lathe gearbox today, now I'll let it sit for a week to cure some. Probably have to do some touch up on it after I install the gears anyway. 
I am going back to work on monday (tomorrow) so I have to get myself back on a sleep schedule, in bed by 9pm and up by 4am. I want to say thanks to all for keeping me entertained while I was off work and healing up. I'll check in in the morning when I am having my coffee, and again when I get home from both jobs, and before I go to bed at night. Thanks all for putting up with me!
Greg


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well today turned out ok the Nag party was ok me an Doc stade in the shop mostly an Little Catherine came out some to, Mrs Catherine teaching the girls how to make pastories. had Catherine turn on the small lathe some an let her carve some. now the house is nice a quiet im having coffee :morning2::lolol::lolol:



We're sipping on the last grounds of our blue mountain ourselves.


----------



## Mike1950

So you did not like the blue curtains they put up and you put your pink ones back up. I am confused...............


----------



## Mike1950

I still do not get it- only the pink curtains- maybe you could open your horizons to a least white???????


----------



## Mike1950

Wow-:fit::fit::fit::fit: no need to get upset- pink it is. Man you let the dog in there- no wonder big yeller is rustin.:dash2::dash2::dash2: You do know that they like to lift their leg on all that wood and man o man does it stink when it goes through the sander. What ever floats your boat??? Pink??? I hope it is light pink not that hot stuff.............


----------



## Mike1950

Ok ok - time for me to call it a day- pink it is- who am I to question your color choices. Seems like no way to treat aromatic cedar though but then again maybe dog urine will it will catch on????????:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:- have a good one..............


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I am going back to work on monday (tomorrow) so I have to get myself back on a sleep schedule, in bed by 9pm and up by 4am. I want to say thanks to all for keeping me entertained while I was off work and healing up. I'll check in in the morning when I am having my coffee, and again when I get home from both jobs, and before I go to bed at night. Thanks all for putting up with me!
> Greg



Good to hear you get to go back. I have still one week left to go. I'm getting antsy. :dash2:
-----------------------------------
I finally went and did something in my shop, and found out I need to change out my pulley wheels on my jointer. The little shop of horrors is what the wife is calling it. oh..and the money pit. 
I did start drilling out a blank for a knife handle out of some cocobolo I had laying around. Looks good so far. Epoxy set up good too. The brass guard I made sits nice n tight to wood. I'll get to sanding & fileing the shape this week. Then the next project is an urn for my dog Drex. He keeps visiting me in my dreams licking my face. I figure that's his way of saying ,hey, lets get to making my box already! woof. man I miss that pooch... :sad:


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going back to work on monday (tomorrow) so I have to get myself back on a sleep schedule, in bed by 9pm and up by 4am. I want to say thanks to all for keeping me entertained while I was off work and healing up. I'll check in in the morning when I am having my coffee, and again when I get home from both jobs, and before I go to bed at night. Thanks all for putting up with me!
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you get to go back. I have still one week left to go. I'm getting antsy. :dash2:
> -----------------------------------
> I finally went and did something in my shop, and found out I need to change out my pulley wheels on my jointer. The little shop of horrors is what the wife is calling it. oh..and the money pit.
> I did start drilling out a blank for a knife handle out of some cocobolo I had laying around. Looks good so far. Epoxy set up good too. The brass guard I made sits nice n tight to wood. I'll get to sanding & fileing the shape this week. Then the next project is an urn for my dog Drex. He keeps visiting me in my dreams licking my face. I figure that's his way of saying ,hey, lets get to making my box already! woof. man I miss that pooch... :sad:
Click to expand...

Take it easy and don't do to much when you start feeling a little better, our body's need time to heal! I know what you mean about your dog, mines been gone for over a year and I still expect to see her standing at the door when I come home :sad: We lost our oldest cat last week and I just put her picture in her urn yesterday. The loss of our beloved fury friends hurts. So many years of joy and then sorrow.


----------



## HillybillyGirl

bigcouger said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well today turned out ok the Nag party was ok me an Doc stade in the shop mostly an Little Catherine came out some to, Mrs Catherine teaching the girls how to make pastories. had Catherine turn on the small lathe some an let her carve some. now the house is nice a quiet im having coffee :morning2::lolol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're sipping on the last grounds of our blue mountain ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone getting there showers an lineing up to get there hair brushed  but they make good coffee tho they know how to brib me  Gina an Hillybillygirl got there butts warmed up last night trying to hang curtains in the shop  they couldnt run fast enought an Ginas dad Doc was :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: when I done it to he handed me a stick add one for me :lolol:
Click to expand...


 Mmmmmmmmmm I wonder why Dad didn't tell you guys the rest, an it wasn't the curtains neither :cray:


----------



## HillybillyGirl

Mike1950 said:


> I still do not get it- only the pink curtains- maybe you could open your horizons to a least white???????


 You tell him Mike an they were white not lace neither just white,  an I know at least 2 secretes about Dad he hasn't told anyone, :cray: but I might get my bottom spanked again tho I need to ask Mom.


----------



## HillybillyGirl

bigcouger said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-:fit: no need to get upset- pink it is. Man you let the dog in there- no wonder big yeller is rustin.:dash2: You do know that they like to lift their leg on all that wood and man o man does it stink when it goes through the sander. What ever floats your boat??? Pink??? I hope it is light pink not that hot stuff.............:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yikes::yikes::yikes::hellno: Not Funny  Some one needs to update your gertal :lolol::lolol::lolol: I think you are slipping something stronger in it :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Now I know why he loves this site so much Kevin thank you Dad hasn't had a great time in a while but Mike an Dad do this all the time ????? having fun


----------



## Mike1950

HillybillyGirl said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-:fit: no need to get upset- pink it is. Man you let the dog in there- no wonder big yeller is rustin.:dash2: You do know that they like to lift their leg on all that wood and man o man does it stink when it goes through the sander. What ever floats your boat??? Pink??? I hope it is light pink not that hot stuff.............:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Not Funny  Some one needs to update your gertal :lolol::lolol::lolol: I think you are slipping something stronger in it :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I know why he loves this site so much Kevin thank you Dad hasn't had a great time in a while but Mike an Dad do this all the time ????? having fun
Click to expand...


We do- I think we are both a bit crazy but it is always good for some laughs.
We are friends!!!


----------



## HillybillyGirl

Mike1950 said:


> HillybillyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-:fit: no need to get upset- pink it is. Man you let the dog in there- no wonder big yeller is rustin.:dash2: You do know that they like to lift their leg on all that wood and man o man does it stink when it goes through the sander. What ever floats your boat??? Pink??? I hope it is light pink not that hot stuff.............:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Not Funny  Some one needs to update your gertal :lolol::lolol::lolol: I think you are slipping something stronger in it :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I know why he loves this site so much Kevin thank you Dad hasn't had a great time in a while but Mike an Dad do this all the time ????? having fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do- I think we are both a bit crazy but it is always good for some laughs.
> We are friends!!!
Click to expand...


Oh I can tell Diana was just telling me about your guys fun last night. When I was with him 8 years ago he always smiles an laugh but mom said that went away for a while, but its always good to see dad laugh an his eyes just beautiful to when he laughs


----------



## Kevin

HillybillyGirl said:


> ...
> You tell him Mike an they were white not lace neither just white,  an I know at least 2 secretes about Dad he hasn't told anyone, :cray: but I might get my bottom spanked again tho I need to ask Mom.



Catherine you better not say any more about this kind of stuff until he approves becasue all you got to worry about is getting your bottom spanked - he won't be so easy on me he'll box my ears off my head!!! :smack: :compress: 





:no dice. more please:


----------



## Mike1950

bigcouger said:


> HillybillyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still do not get it- only the pink curtains- maybe you could open your horizons to a least white???????
> 
> 
> 
> You tell him Mike an they were white not lace neither just white,  an I know at least 2 secretes about Dad he hasn't told anyone, :cray: but I might get my bottom spanked again tho I need to ask Mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :dash2::dash2: Now I know why supper was good an you are hiding in Moms room Looks like aI need to make a time out chair
Click to expand...


So what did you do to get in the time out chair Roy??????


----------



## HillybillyGirl

Dad might not be on tonight an I got a short time tonight, dad got lots of company an he is dealing with Lawyers an Batsford Books, Sterling Publishing an Fox Chapel Publishing today. Dad did say he will try tho but will be a while 
Thanks Catherine


----------



## cabomhn

Hope everybody else is doing well! Got my first thermodynamics test today so I've been cramming for this test like crazy and will continue until 5 tonight! Had to get my daily dose of woodbarter before I got back to the grind stone. Wish me luck!


----------



## Patrude

cabomhn said:


> Hope everybody else is doing well! Got my first thermodynamics test today so I've been cramming for this test like crazy and will continue until 5 tonight! Had to get my daily dose of woodbarter before I got back to the grind stone. Wish me luck!



 Go for the Gold!!!!! no lookin back, good luck to ya: "Get er done"


----------



## Jim_Rogers

Yesterday while changing a sawblade on the mill, I was using my grease gun.

the gun was out of grease. I knew I didn't have another tube around my shop but I looked anyhow. 

Well, I couldn't find one, but I did find two old air powered grease guns and one of them had some grease in it.

I managed to get some grease out of it and into the hand pump gun to get through the day.

So before I left for home, I looked up online to find some cheap grease gun tubes.

I checked the Napa site but couldn't see the price online, they're closed in my home town by the time I get there in the evenings. But as it's NH there's no sales tax.

I looked at Walmart as well. Found the tubes of grease but no price listed.

I looked at autozone as there is one just up the street from my house and they are open late.

I also looked at advanced auto which is down route 1 a was further.

Both had lots of types and prices listed.
I normally buy by the case, but now-a-days they only sell by the tube.

I called both and asked if they sold by the tube or by the case and both said by the tube only.

I got the lowest price from advanced auto at $3.29 per tube.

I went in and found them on the shelf, as labeled $3.29. I take three tubes and my $10 bill up to the counter.

The guy scans the first tube three times and says: "that's $10.47...."

Well to me with my rough sawyer thinking 3.30 x 3 = 9.90, less then $10......

So I ask: "how's that work out?"........

He says they didn't updated the price, somewhere......

And he did sell them to me for $3.29 as that's what was listed on the shelf, and he went over and verified it first.

I knew there wasn't any sales tax to make it up to 10.47 anyway.......

I got what I wanted and I paid what I expected.......

Jim Rogers


----------



## Jim_Rogers

Today while checking some tools I've got marked to watch on ebay, I see a broad axe I bought and returned to the seller listed for sale again.

He hadn't refunded me my money for the return of the axe head.

When I got this "broad axe head" he listed it was sharpened on both sides of the cutting edge. And a true broad axe is only sharpened on one side. the back side is flat.

So I was not happy and I let him know about it.

He said I could return it. Or return it and use the money towards a higher priced "broad axe head" he had listed for sale as well.

And he explained to me that the name broad axe means the head of the axe is wide.

Well, I guess he doesn't understand that to me the name broad axe means the head is only sharpened on one side and it is used in "hewing" timbers.

Someone had freshly painted the head, and that showed in the picture on ebay, but he put a tape measure across the front of the axe head hiding the freshly ground edge and which was not painted.

He didn't show the back side of the bevel either. If I had seen that and that he was freshly ground I would not have bought it.

I should have questioned him before I bid as to whether or not is was a single bevel axe or a double bevel axe.

But I didn't. That's my fault and I'll never buy one again without asking.

His newest picture of the axe head is the exact same picture as before. Same lot id number in the picture as well.

So I emailed him through the ebay system and said " it appears you have re-listed the axe head I returned. How about my refund?....."

He says this axe head he re-listed isn't the one he sold me it's another one he had, and mine hasn't been returned yet.

Well, I put a tracking tab on the package. And I looked it up online.
If found that they tried to deliver it yesterday, and they left him a notice that it was at the post office waiting for him to pick it up.

I told him this.

Later this morning I got my refund.

But only for the axe head, not the shipping to me. I paid for that, as well as the shipping to send it back.

I might have to loose this money.

But the buyer protection plan at ebay says you get your shipping money back as well.

So I opened a case against this deal(er) as he didn't refund my shipping.

He has requested that ebay make a decision about the refund.

They have 72 hours to review and decide.

I have bought and sold many a broad axe head off of ebay, so I know what I"m talking about.

But after this picture and comment about it being another head he has on hand, I"m beginning to think something fishy about this guy......

He is truly not shipping what he has pictured and posted......

Vent over........


----------



## Jim_Rogers

Jim_Rogers said:


> Today while checking some tools I've got marked to watch on ebay, I see a broad axe I bought and returned to the seller listed for sale again.
> 
> He hadn't refunded me my money for the return of the axe head.
> 
> When I got this "broad axe head" he listed it was sharpened on both sides of the cutting edge. And a true broad axe is only sharpened on one side. the back side is flat.
> 
> So I was not happy and I let him know about it.
> 
> He said I could return it. Or return it and use the money towards a higher priced "broad axe head" he had listed for sale as well.
> 
> And he explained to me that the name broad axe means the head of the axe is wide.
> 
> Well, I guess he doesn't understand that to me the name broad axe means the head is only sharpened on one side and it is used in "hewing" timbers.
> 
> Someone had freshly painted the head, and that showed in the picture on ebay, but he put a tape measure across the front of the axe head hiding the freshly ground edge and which was not painted.
> 
> He didn't show the back side of the bevel either. If I had seen that and that he was freshly ground I would not have bought it.
> 
> I should have questioned him before I bid as to whether or not is was a single bevel axe or a double bevel axe.
> 
> But I didn't. That's my fault and I'll never buy one again without asking.
> 
> His newest picture of the axe head is the exact same picture as before. Same lot id number in the picture as well.
> 
> So I emailed him through the ebay system and said " it appears you have re-listed the axe head I returned. How about my refund?....."
> 
> He says this axe head he re-listed isn't the one he sold me it's another one he had, and mine hasn't been returned yet.
> 
> Well, I put a tracking tab on the package. And I looked it up online.
> If found that they tried to deliver it yesterday, and they left him a notice that it was at the post office waiting for him to pick it up.
> 
> I told him this.
> 
> Later this morning I got my refund.
> 
> But only for the axe head, not the shipping to me. I paid for that, as well as the shipping to send it back.
> 
> I might have to loose this money.
> 
> But the buyer protection plan at ebay says you get your shipping money back as well.
> 
> So I opened a case against this deal(er) as he didn't refund my shipping.
> 
> He has requested that ebay make a decision about the refund.
> 
> They have 72 hours to review and decide.
> 
> I have bought and sold many a broad axe head off of ebay, so I know what I"m talking about.
> 
> But after this picture and comment about it being another head he has on hand, I"m beginning to think something fishy about this guy......
> 
> He is truly not shipping what he has pictured and posted......
> 
> Vent over........



Well, low and behold ebay has already responded.

They have reviewed the case and ruled in my favor.

They say I should see a refund of my shipping money within 3 to 5 days......

I just checked my paypal account and it's there....... wow that was fast.....

Now I hope that my other purchase with another seller gets straightened out this fast.

I bought some books and paid for them.

The money has not been claimed. Paypal says the seller is unregistered with them.

So the seller never got the money, but my paypal account says I paid it...

I may have to cancel my payment and get another invoice reissued.

Something went wrong when I paid it and I didn't understand what it was......

Hopefully it will get straightened out soon.


----------



## Kevin

I don't buy much off of ebay but I do. I recently bought some parts for a compressor and that went well. More recently I bought some parts for my vacuum pump. I had repaired it a couple months ago and it's been running well, but the gauge capillary tube cracked so I had to buy a replacecment. The gauge itself is not longer available but with a slight modification I can use the gauge from another model. Ebay was the only place I could find it. 

I recently had a problem with our Wood Barter PP account which I posted on this forum. I was shocked at how fast PP responded to my issue. I refused to go through the electronic solutions process and demanded that a supervisor call me. I was very polite but insistent. I was shocked when I got a call from one that day who not only listened to my concerns completely without trying to interrupt me, but also checked out everything I said and agreed with me that our account should not have been frozen, and so he unlocked it immediately. 

I hope you get yours all worked out as well as ours did.


----------



## Jim_Rogers

Kevin said:


> I don't buy much off of ebay but I do. I recently bought some parts for a compressor and that went well. More recently I bought some parts for my vacuum pump. I had repaired it a couple months ago and it's been running well, but the gauge capillary tube cracked so I had to buy a replacecment. The gauge itself is not longer available but with a slight modification I can use the gauge from another model. Ebay was the only place I could find it.
> 
> I recently had a problem with our Wood Barter PP account which I posted on this forum. I was shocked at how fast PP responded to my issue. I refused to go through the electronic solutions process and demanded that a supervisor call me. I was very polite but insistent. I was shocked when I got a call from one that day who not only listened to my concerns completely without trying to interrupt me, but also checked out everything I said and agreed with me that our account should not have been frozen, and so he unlocked it immediately.
> 
> I hope you get yours all worked out as well as ours did.



I did read your story about that and I was glad you got it all worked out.

I just canceled my payment on the books, and repaid it again. Again paypal says their account is unregistered. So I canceled the second payment. 
I emailed the seller through the ebay system and asked them to send me an invoice. I'll try that and see if it goes through. 
Something is not right with their email accounts to be listed with ebay and not with paypal.

I heard about that happening once before, and it took that seller a while to get it all straightened out. And he lost sales as people couldn't pay him.

I did buy one tool from him and picked it up as he was local to me.
We were suppose to get together and do more business but we lost touch.


----------



## RexB

I just got a work shed delivered! 10x20 and I get half for my workshop instead of a small section of the garage. But I still have to get electricity to the shed. I've got a Lathe, small band saw, and scroll saw. Is there any other piece of equipment I should buy? considering a drill press. 

Rex


----------



## Kevin

RexB said:


> I just got a work shed delivered! 10x20 and I get half for my workshop instead of a small section of the garage. But I still have to get electricity to the shed. I've got a Lathe, small band saw, and scroll saw. Is there any other piece of equipment I should buy? considering a drill press.
> 
> Rex



If you hadn't already bought some equipment I would suggest you look for a used Shopsmith. I have never owned one but I know they are a quality combo machine and they come up for sale all the time, since many wanna-be woodworkers find they just don't have the time or talent or whatever. IOW they come up for sale not because of the machines themselves. 

You might still consider one I think they have a drill press or at least an attachment. For a 10 x 10 workspace a Shopsmith would almost be a must and you can pick them up for well worth the money if you watch CL and local shoppers etc. .


----------



## Brink

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well today been great half of the shop is clean an HillyBilly an Coastie still at it an Yes there complaining like good workers  Coastie got some education on presenting himself to the Wife so he can ask Gina out :dash2::dash2: Oh what a sucker he going to be  back at it tomorrow but there be 4 here to help clean the shop got 2 learning comming from the USS Georgia ( Bubble Heads )  an yes they must learn the shop also  Ill start on more of the equipment tomorrow on the gressing an oiling got some done today
> Roy



Do I see a curtain rod in that first pic?


----------



## Brink

bigcouger said:


> :dash2::dash2: Oh Hell No no on cutains in the shop



I see that! But why a curtain rod, sans curtains?


----------



## davduckman2010

well driven home from work today and my engine mount on my work car broke at ahh lets see 70 miles an hour in the fast lane . wow never seen any thing like it crossed three lanes through traffic and made it way off the road with out killin anyone. opened the hood engine dam near dragin on the road still running with the pullys sliceing through all the hoses . well shes a goner. so i just sighned my life away again on a new loaded 4x4 f 150 dual cab. i figured since i didnt die id treat myself to something nice. you know you cant take it with ya . duck


----------



## HillybillyGirl

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well Im having a great day  oh Hillybilly an Darrel ( Coastie ) in the middle of Feild Daying the shop today an tomorrow maintance on the tools. Just love hearing the gripping an groining just like Im back in the Navy :lolol: Jack an Ebort comming over shortly to help with the supervision an Quentin Smith be here this afternoon with Catherines Eagle he bring it back to her from the WTF an shes so happy, its the only piece she cheashes. Letting the kiddes eat then they be back cleaning  at lease Im letting them eat other bread an water :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> Roy



:dash2::dash2: Where is the dislike button Mr Kevin


----------



## HillybillyGirl

:dash2::dash2: Oh what a long day, I see Dad been having fun. :dash1: For a small shop there's a lot of space that needs to be cleaned  Me an Mr Darrel been at it since this morning an we are about half way, some one needs to let dad know many hands makes light work :i_dunno: Mr Stopp, Mr MetCalfe an Mr. smith gave use a little bit of insight to dads bench tho, said a wood worker will eventually makes there own but dads not complete, I asked why an Mr MetCalfe said his is not done neither, it evolves as a wood worker contuses in different projects. He also pointed out there was 4 areas on top not filled in yet so the bench is incomplete. Me an Mr Darrel found a 6 inch ruler each an a respirator each, an we get to keep them. Were back at it again in the morning, hopefully done tomorrow also. I m getting Clothes on Saturday with Miss Diana ( Sister) , time for shower an bed goodnight all 
Catherine


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from work to no power! Didn't come back on till bed time, just now checking in before work. See ya guys n gals!


----------



## Mike1950

HillybillyGirl said:


> :dash2::dash2: Oh what a long day, I see Dad been having fun. :dash1: For a small shop there's a lot of space that needs to be cleaned  Me an Mr Darrel been at it since this morning an we are about half way, some one needs to let dad know many hands makes light work :i_dunno: Mr Stopp, Mr MetCalfe an Mr. smith gave use a little bit of insight to dads bench tho, said a wood worker will eventually makes there own but dads not complete, I asked why an Mr MetCalfe said his is not done neither, it evolves as a wood worker contuses in different projects. He also pointed out there was 4 areas on top not filled in yet so the bench is incomplete. Me an Mr Darrel found a 6 inch ruler each an a respirator each, an we get to keep them. Were back at it again in the morning, hopefully done tomorrow also. I m getting Clothes on Saturday with Miss Diana ( Sister) , time for shower an bed goodnight all
> Catherine



Must have really been a mess if it is taking 2 of you a few days to clean it. He has been feeding us the line that a clean shop is a happy shop. I always wondered if he truley wasn't a shop slob like most of us. Kinda nice to have someone filling us in on the straight skinny. Fill us in on the curtains and rods also. Do they have nice little ruffules and little pink fairies like the rumors??? Gotta go for the day good luck on the cleaning-hope it gets done next week.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> ... and little pink fairies ...



Mike I am not clear on this. Are you asking about the curtains in the shop, or the pine lover in the shop?





(must stay out of southeast Georgia for quite some time now)


:lolol:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and little pink fairies ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike I am not clear on this. Are you asking about the curtains in the shop, or the pine lover in the shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (must stay out of southeast Georgia for quite some time now)
> 
> 
> :lolol:
Click to expand...


Well now that you brought it up-Both. You know how those rumors can be-a little confusing????:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## ripjack13

bigcouger said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I see a curtain rod in that first pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dash2::dash2: Oh Hell No no on cutains in the shop
Click to expand...


You could use tyvek if you were forced to put some up....:wacko1:
I'm kidding...:gigglesign:


----------



## Mike1950

bigcouger said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and little pink fairies ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike I am not clear on this. Are you asking about the curtains in the shop, or the pine lover in the shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (must stay out of southeast Georgia for quite some time now)
> 
> 
> :lolol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now that you brought it up-Both. You know how those rumors can be-a little confusing????:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MMMMMMmmmmmmmmm Friends indead :i_dunno:
Click to expand...


AH HA am I senseing a forthcoming confession-come on now you are among friends. Gotta go till this evening-hardly can wait till this evening.:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## Kevin

Mike did you notice his Freudian slip? 



bigcouger said:


> ...
> MMMMMMmmmmmmmmm Friends in*dead* :i_dunno:



I think we both better stay away from southeast Georgia for a long time. He showed us his cards already we are _"friends, in *dead*". _ 


Hey coug that was all the  couger :wasntme:


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> ... 1/2 hour later Gina brings out my Nurtoring knife an shotgun an goes back in the house. ... when I got done with him he was :cray: an so was Gina. then I told them both to change an get there ass cleaning



:timeout:

:stop: 

I would just like to reiterate that everything to do with the whole pink faerie thing . . . that really was all Mike's idea I had nothing to do with it. 

:wasntme:

(Mike, what does the underside of that bus look like?)


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm We will see tonight  so how are things there Kevin
> Roy



We have rain off and on starting yesterday afternoon and continuing through as far as they are willing to forecast. Damn good thing I got some more logs out couple days ago. Now just to find breaks in the storms to mill them. But we haven't the amount or length of rain y'all have had. 

Not complaining . . . just whining a little. 


:gigglesign:


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm We will see tonight  so how are things there Kevin
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have rain off and on starting yesterday afternoon and continuing through as far as they are willing to forecast. Damn good thing I got some more logs out couple days ago. Now just to find breaks in the storms to mill them. But we haven't the amount or length of rain y'all have had.
> 
> Not complaining . . . just whining a little.
> 
> 
> :gigglesign:
Click to expand...


Sure can't complain about the temperature ! Nice morning here.
Roy, my neice and her little boyfriend came out to the shop a few weeks ago. I was educating him on how I clean a buck. I took my knife out and was showing him how to shave with it. Then I saw a home depot bag that had some bolts and nuts in it.... I told him the first thing you do is take off its nads, cause you dont want it ruining something good. So I grabbed that home depot bag and a handful of bolts and nuts down in the corner of the bag and laid my knife underneath it while I was explaining.  I told him you want to cut them if in one clean slice, like this. When that sack full of nuts hit the floor I wish I woulda had a camera for the look on his face :teethlaugh: :teethlaugh: :teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin

LoneStar said:


> ....
> Roy, my neice and her little boyfriend came out to the shop a few weeks ago. I was educating him on how I clean a buck. I took my knife out and was showing him how to shave with it. Then I saw a home depot bag that had some bolts and nuts in it.... I told him the first thing you do is take off its nads, cause you dont want it ruining something good. So I grabbed that home depot bag and a handful of bolts and nuts down in the corner of the bag and laid my knife underneath it while I was explaining.  I told him you want to cut them if in one clean slice, like this. When that sack full of nuts hit the floor I wish I woulda had a camera for the look on his face :teethlaugh: :teethlaugh: :teethlaugh:



That's hilarious. For y'all that don't know, Ryan here (Lonestar) is a big 'ol boy. I would love to been a fly on the wall and seen that. 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Patrude

So far my days been really good. had breakfast with my wife, got off to my part time job and the weather today in Massachusetts is as good as it could be. Light breeze, high 70's dry and sunny. This would be as good a day as you could get for air drying and the Ash in my back yard is doing just that tomorrow its off to the rink to make ice for the little hocky players. How good is that:rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## davduckman2010

roy i had 2 boys to worry about you have all of them :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: super duck


----------



## davduckman2010

bigcouger said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> roy i had 2 boys to worry about you have all of them :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: super duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dash2::dash2::dash2: Oh I got a cure for that can you hear the bolt action from there
Click to expand...


yep i here it thatll put the fear of god i mean roy in him


----------



## davduckman2010

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Well the shop is persentable now for Monday  except for the windows still need to be cleaned, still raining off an on but more sun today. I thanked the guys from USS Georgia an the Coastie to, the girls on there way back soon  must be nice that they missed out of the fun :cray: but here you guys go
> Roy



nice cleanin job roy send them 2 up here once a month . i pay in wood  and dont worry i got some buck shot too


----------



## HillybillyGirl

Joe Rebuild said:


> Going tool shopping today  then to the shop to cut some smelly wood.



 Were going to get cloths today an we are still waiting on Dad, first the phone an hes still on an then a LT Jacobson, hes here to see mom, love the flowers so I get to see dad in action again hes here to see if he can see Miss Angla, since shes one of dads girls.  I was told last night how many there is an also how dad take care of the females race in his own way. Now if everyone can get dressed we can go. Mr Darrel is going to be turning under Mr Stopps supervision today an hes a good teacher. Miss Diana making sure dad OK, Miss Angla making sure the Knife an Shotgun ready. I see everyone back on later today


----------



## Brink

Today was enjoyable. Takes me back to when I first got into he biz.



[attachment=10709]

Put new tires on the wife's car. 



[attachment=10710]

Replaced the tie rod ends, going old school setting the toe-in.

Changed the oil, serviced the transmission, had run of the entire shop...ALONE! No one asking questions, my music playing.


----------



## Brink

Today was enjoyable x2. My pics loaded.


----------



## Mike1950

Had an emergency road trip to mont. thursday night. Woke up and went out to the hotel parking lot and one of the new tires on Kathies car was flat. No biggy right!!!! Got the stuff out and crawled under the car to get tire out- It would not come out:dash2::dash2::dash2:- read the directions still would not come out:fit::fit::dash2::dash2::fit::fit:. Ended up calling Les Scwuab they came out aired it up -we drove to service center. They fixed tire- and they were busy-took 20 minites- they sent us on our way- NO CHARGE!!!!!!  Next time I buy tires I will have to check them out.


----------



## HillybillyGirl

Everyone busy here today, Darrel an Mr Jacobson having to greet all the females that coming an going,  now I know why he called the suckers. Dad out back with all the gentleman having a good laugh. I got to sit down with Mr Stopp, Mr MetCalfe an Mr Smith this morning for a couple hours, learned a lot. I did find out they all have doctorate degrees in Art, Psychology an pholospy ( I don't know if I spelled those right ). We were talking about goals an what mine was going to be, they told me to write them down an figure the best route to take, I informed them I wanted to be like Dad, they said that cant be, try walking beside him not in his shoes. They explained its easier to walk beside an learn an then move ahead from there. So my main goal is to learn as much about cultural art an history as possible an be the best with wood working I can be. They said that's a start but goals can evolve with time. ( They diffidently talk funny ). I told them I need to finish school an go to college an Mr Smith said me an Diana want attend public school we would be taught by College professors, I said Dad an Mom cant afford that as they struggle now. Dr Smith said did you lesson to the whispers at night an read your poems, I said yes. Dr Smith said we are not here just for your dad we are here for me an sis also. Dr Smith said do you remember when you first came to dad 8 years ago an what did he say to you then, (Dad said its up to you on how much you want to learn an use everyone about you to achieve that goal an let nothing stop you ) I cant forget what he said. Mr MetCalfe said for some reason your dad knew you would come back. I said well I did enbearess dad buy posting that picture an Mr Stopp said no you didn't me an your dad talked about it an he said shes got some Nuts to her an wasn't mad at all, i said well I had to clean the shop an Mr Stopp said yes like you dad did to our shop but the lesson was to learn where everything is an never forget, an look you have a few new tools to, it wasn't about the picture its knowing where everything is. So the three Wise men got me there, Dr Smith said but remember one thing as you will see when you go see your dad when he wakes up look on the wall ( pay back can be Hell) :cray: there's a 8 x 10 glossy picture of my back side with dad with big arse smile putting unmenchables on me. Mr Stopp said one day when you mess up its will come up ant then payback is hell  so I need to behave my self an learn as much as possible, because things can happen fast with dad. I do so love my Dad 
Catherine


----------



## Kevin

HillybillyGirl said:


> Everyone busy here today, Darrel an Mr Jacobson having to greet all the females that coming an going,  now I know why he called the suckers. ..



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



HillybillyGirl said:


> ....I said well I did enbearess dad buy posting that picture an Mr Stopp said no you didn't me an your dad talked about it an he said shes got some Nuts to her an wasn't mad at all, i said well I had to clean the shop an Mr Stopp said yes like you dad did to our shop but the lesson was to learn where everything is an never forget, an look you have a few new tools to, it wasn't about the picture its knowing where everything is. So the three Wise men got me there...





I love reading your sitreps (ask your dad what that means). You got some great advice from the Three Wisemen there Cat. make sure to remember what they said and you'll do well. You have a wonderful spirit, I'm so glad you're part of our family too.


----------



## Mike1950

Young lady(hillbilly) you are getting very good advice- You need to find your own destiny-goal in life is to look back at my age and say YES I fullfilled my destiny. All of this is already inside in your inner spirit. Learn and follow Roy but his goal is to set you free and watch you fly and succeed on your own. Your goal is to find your path.


----------



## HillybillyGirl

Yes I know but I really want Mom an Dad proud of me an yes I'm going to learn everything I can, as I go to school an continue with my wood working. Dad has wild Ideas an mom sometimes pulls out her hair but she right there with him, seems theirs not just the picture but a video  , But I promise to walk beside him an learn everything I can from him an others to, sometimes dad changes directions on me from carving to turning but the three wise men said its a good thing, I get to spend some time in the shop with all 3 this evening an looking forward to it. Got to go help mom again were down to 20 lady's here now an Mr Darrel an Mr Jacabson are getting grilled by them  I glad no ones after me


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cat, you are blessed in many ways by both parents that love you. Learn about and experiance all things, do a little bit of everything and you will find your way with what you love to do. I grew up without a father to show me things and teach me how to do things, I learned on my own by doing, you don't have to do that. I am not afraid to try anything! You should do the same.  Your dad has surrounded himself with good people and talented knowledgable people too! Learn from them, listen to what they have to say, not just about wood working but also about life and being a good person too! Life is a journey, it is what you make of it. Even at my age, 52yrs old, I am still like a sponge and soak up all knowledge that I can, we never stop learning.


----------



## HillybillyGirl

woodtickgreg said:


> Cat, you are blessed in many ways by both parents that love you. Learn about and experiance all things, do a little bit of everything and you will find your way with what you love to do. I grew up without a father to show me things and teach me how to do things, I learned on my own by doing, you don't have to do that. I am not afraid to try anything! You should do the same.  Your dad has surrounded himself with good people and talented knowledgable people too! Learn from them, listen to what they have to say, not just about wood working but also about life and being a good person too! Life is a journey, it is what you make of it. Even at my age, 52yrs old, I am still like a sponge and soak up all knowledge that I can, we never stop learning.



 Oh I am an learning a little at a time helps to. Dad gave me a journal today, he says it helps to take notes an it always will come in handy in the long run, dad showed me his an he has a lot I noticed, an I see he still refures to them so I started my own now. I like the 3 wise Gentlemen but sometimes its hard to understand Mr Ebortt but Mr Smith helps me there, told me to ask to speck slowly an I can understand, it helps. Listening to Mr MetCalfe an Mr Smith is like listening to mom, an when they get excited :dash2: forget it 
Catherine 
PS dad be on shortly hes on the phone using a translate box  he so hates that thing :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> My last full day home :cray: back on the road for sink hole claims tomorrow :cray:



Sink hole claims. I knew the sink holes seemed to be popping up, er, popping down more frequently but is it more widespread than we the pub are aware? I know there's various causes but is there one that sticks out as more prevalent? 

Fracking? Underground alien bases? Decaying dinosaurs? :dunno:

Enjoy your day with Zoe - it has to be tough to have to leave son often for so long. I've had to do it too but thankfully it's been quite a few years since I did.


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin said:


> Fracking? Underground alien bases? Decaying dinosaurs? :dunno:



Me and George Noory vote "Underground Alien Bases".


----------



## Mike1950

LoneStar said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fracking? Underground alien bases? Decaying dinosaurs? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and George Noory vote "Underground Alien Bases".
Click to expand...


Alien termites- Distant relatives to KEOWA. Next stop- directly under Rob and Zoes wood pile. :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> ... Next stop- directly under Rob and Zoes wood pile. ...



That'll be handy. That particular location has its own in-house claims agent.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> We are just hanging out together today scoring some rosewood and spalted holly  I really know how to romance a girl huh?



Ours ain't normal wiminz. 

Mine too would much rather tromp through the woods with me than be sitting in a cinema, strolling through a museum, eating ata a fancy restaurant. Not that we don't enjoy those activities too because we do, but the outdoorsy/wood thing is almost always first choice for us. 

Sometimes she comes out to the mill and just watches ... "I don't want you to have to see the inside of that pretty llog alone." she once said. 

Enjoy the rest of your day my friends.


----------



## UpNorthWoods

High temp of 59*, 10-15mph breeze, sunny, workin outside in the country, gonna do some woodwork when I get home... 

It's a good day


----------



## LoneStar

HillybillyGirl said:


> Everyone, I wish you guys an gals were here to see 5 guys :cray::cray: Mr Khan , Miss Johnson, Under Secretary of Art an Culture, an others. First Mr Jacabson came over with some BIG Guys an then JAG then around 10:30 a guy from national geographers ( Probably spelled wrong :i_dunno: ) is taking Professional Pictures of Dads work, the surprise was when 3 Well Fargo trucks pulled up with Georgia State Patrol, there was some of dad projects in them in cases. Use Females had to stay in the house :cray: dad didn't want our picture taken an then 2 guys from shop notes came, but the Camera guys for shop notes wasn't to take pictures an he was trying to take Picture throw our front window when one of the BIG guys grabbed him an his camera came throw the window dad was pissed :ireful: an they were sent away. No interview with Shop Notes. Dad had some were :censored2: words for them an he didn't care :lolol: .Mom said we can see the projects when some of the others leave then everything will be packed back up, but theres something else I can say right now Dad still here, Miss Diana got the Big Guys eating out of her hand :sad: but shes happy, Mr Stopp was crying earlier an I talked to him, he said he was so proud of dad an it was some happy tears  for the first time I got to see Mr Stopp for what he is a teacher an I asked him if he will teach me also an he smiled an you have already started an its one step at a time so I :cray::cray: like a Little Girl ( Thats right I'm a girl ) so we are getting ready to see the projects I will be back on Latter
> Catherine



Now if YOU GUYS had a Reality TV show, I'd watch that   

:lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I got home from work and was relaxing and just started to check in here at the wb and my wife said, have you been in the basement? No why? I said. There's water in the basement. The only time we get water down there is when it rains or the sump pump fails, and I have a back up system on that, and it wasn't raining. Great it's the water heater So of to the big box store and get a new one, It's been 20 years since I bought one, man have they gotten expensive! Good thing a young friend was with me again to load it and get it in the basement. All done now, no leaks,  2 pieces of leftover pizza  and time for bed, new work day tomorrow, no work on the lathe today. :sad:


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I got home from work and was relaxing and just started to check in here at the wb and my wife said, have you been in the basement? No why? I said. There's water in the basement. The only time we get water down there is when it rains or the sump pump fails, and I have a back up system on that, and it wasn't raining. Great it's the water heater So of to the big box store and get a new one, It's been 20 years since I bought one, man have they gotten expensive! Good thing a young friend was with me again to load it and get it in the basement. All done now, no leaks,  2 pieces of leftover pizza  and time for bed, new work day tomorrow, no work on the lathe today. :sad:



Well, I'm not glad to hear you had a leak, but I am glad to hear that you got it fixed. Hopefully, you'll get some lathe time in soon. Good luck!!!


----------



## cabomhn

Got some quality shop time in last night, about 5 1/2 hours making a large hollow form vase from cherry. It's all bagged up now but hopefully in about 2 weeks I'll be able to take it back and sand it to finish. As I was starting to type this I just knocked a giant chocolate milk all over my self and my carpet, lol, oh the joys of being a college student. Hope everybody is having a good morning!


----------



## Kevin

I started cleaning the shop an hour ago and my wonderful insane wife decided she needed to help me. God bless her. She's cleaning. I'm typing.  

Of course this means I have to cook breakfast. I like that anyway though because I can get the bacon crispness just perfect. For me.


----------



## Kenbo

For two days now, I've wanted to go out to the shop after work. Just didn't have it in me to do it. I'm hoping for tomorrow. Fingers are crossed that by the end of the day, I'll have the ambition.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> For two days now, I've wanted to go out to the shop after work. Just didn't have it in me to do it. I'm hoping for tomorrow. Fingers are crossed that by the end of the day, I'll have the ambition.



Ken- I know the feeling- I got everything done that I needed to ship but just could not get into the last couple of hours work to finish boxes. So much disrupting things are just sending us every which way. Decided I would start on next project or 2 and start jointing and resawing wood. Hopefully next week life goes back to normal- whatever that is................


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For two days now, I've wanted to go out to the shop after work. Just didn't have it in me to do it. I'm hoping for tomorrow. Fingers are crossed that by the end of the day, I'll have the ambition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken- I know the feeling- I got everything done that I needed to ship but just could not get into the last couple of hours work to finish boxes. So much disrupting things are just sending us every which way. Decided I would start on next project or 2 and start jointing and resawing wood. Hopefully next week life goes back to normal- whatever that is................
Click to expand...


lol its called wood mike


----------



## Kevin

Damn dogs barked constantly throughout the night. Never happened like that before they don't bark for no reason. Must have been aliens or something because a coyote or panther won't hang around that long with them sounding off every 20 minutes. They were sensing something but I don't know what. 

Maybe they noticed the moon finally. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## drycreek

Sore as heck, spent the pass weekend plus monday scraping popcorn ceilings. Half way done still a lot more to go. Man do I hate the guy who came up with that idea.:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin

drycreek said:


> Sore as heck, spent the pass weekend plus monday scraping popcorn ceilings. Half way done still a lot more to go. Man do I hate the guy who came up with that idea.:dash2::dash2::dash2:



I won't say they were still in vogue up until the mid 2000s here but they were were still being blown on occasion. I know I blew my fair share of them in 90s and homeowner requests were tapering off for them even then. Monterey and orange peel, and other knock-down techniques were finally taking over. 

I only ever scraped one though and that was for one of my dads rent houses. I said never again on that noise.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> drycreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sore as heck, spent the pass weekend plus monday scraping popcorn ceilings. Half way done still a lot more to go. Man do I hate the guy who came up with that idea.:dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say they were still in vogue up until the mid 2000s here but they were were still being blown on occasion. I know I blew my fair share of them in 90s and homeowner requests were tapering off for them even then. Monterey and orange peel, and other knock-down techniques were finally taking over.
> 
> I only ever scraped one though and that was for one of my dads rent houses. I said never again on that noise.
Click to expand...


Late 70's 10 hrs a day 6 days a week sprayed walls and ceilings. Scraped a ton of them off also- paid better then putting on. Spread a lot of mud over the top of them also.


----------



## Brink

Today was so-so. No, it plain stunk up the week. My tractor shop was 59.that's good. :) Moma Brink wanted to make a cool dinner together and eat outside. Today was looking way up.

Then went to post a pic on WB, and the attach from photos button is gone :( disappeared , not there no more. The only way I can feel better is with a piece of apple pie and some ice cream on it.


----------



## Kevin

Brink I'm sorry about the app problems. I've had one of those days too, but tomorrow might be better or it might not. But we got to make it good no matter what's thrown at us. 

Enjoy you pie á la mode. I think with 59 degrees I'd just stick with hot pie and skip the ice cream. Brrrr.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Brink I'm sorry about the app problems. I've had one of those days too, but tomorrow might be better or it might not. But we got to make it good no matter what's thrown at us.
> 
> Enjoy you pie á la mode. I think with 59 degrees I'd just stick with hot pie and skip the ice cream. Brrrr.



No biggie. Came home irritated, sore, and generally angry. Much gooder now. Moma knows how to raise the level of betterosity. 

59 is wonderful! We sat outside tonight eating, 55. Playing hoops, and snow blowing soon.


----------



## Kenbo

Well, forced myself to go to the shop today after a very long and tiring day at work. I was only in the shop for about 1 1/2 hours and all I managed to get done was cut some blanks for a few more pieces of the Conestoga Wagon. I'm not complaining. I'll take 1 1/2 hours in the shop over no time in the shop any day. I just wish I had a little more ambition lately to do the things I love to do.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Well, forced myself to go to the shop today after a very long and tiring day at work. I was only in the shop for about 1 1/2 hours and all I managed to get done was cut some blanks for a few more pieces of the Conestoga Wagon. I'm not complaining. I'll take 1 1/2 hours in the shop over no time in the shop any day. I just wish I had a little more ambition lately to do the things I love to do.


I know what you mean Ken, I have been so busy at my day job, no time to even eat, lucky to grab a cup of coffee for the road, heavy work load, and I love my job. Then I go to the part time job for a couple hours, by the time I get home lately I am just wupped. I think about getting into my shop all day long and then I'm just to darn tired when I get home. Oh well, there's always the weekends.


----------



## Brink

leefish said:


> Ok, that is downright weird because I changed nothing. Do you have some sort of cache on your phone? If it is caching the site scripts then somethings may not work.
> 
> The good news is I DID get a reply from the forumrunner developer and he will look into the issue.



I use an iPad, don't know if there's a cache or not.

I poked around the forum, seems Kevin's threads don't have the "attach from photos" button. All others still have it. 

Hmmm, maybe I've been put in my toc.


----------



## cabomhn

leefish said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then went to post a pic on WB, and the attach from photos button is gone :( disappeared , not there no more. The only way I can feel better is with a piece of apple pie and some ice cream on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that is downright weird because I changed nothing. Do you have some sort of cache on your phone? If it is caching the site scripts then somethings may not work.
> 
> The good news is I DID get a reply from the forumrunner developer and he will look into the issue.
Click to expand...


This happened to me last night as well. I couldn't add photos to an individual reply, but I could add photos when I was starting my own thread. At least for me that option still isn't there this morning.


----------



## Kevin

I had a pretty good day today. Won the powerball lotto, triped over the fountain of youth and fell in, now I look like I did when I was 21, and I set a pole vault record - without using the pole. I was also asked to be the presidential candidtae by both the republicrats and demonicans (I refused) and received 325,727 gifts from around the world ranging from a simple diamond encrusted pure gold pen, to a nuclear powered submarine.

Then the alarm clock went off and after that things just turned to shite. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> I had a pretty good day today. Won the powerball lotto, triped over the fountain of youth and fell in, now I look like I did when I was 21, and I set a pole vault record - without using the pole. I was also asked to be the presidential candidtae by both the republicrats and demonicans (I refused) and received 325,727 gifts from around the world ranging from a simple diamond encrusted pure gold pen, to a nuclear powered submarine.
> 
> Then the alarm clock went off and after that things just turned to shite. It was good while it lasted.


:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:Look at the bright side: at least you wont have to deal with being president! thats probably the best part:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## UpNorthWoods

Started out great, plans to cut a bunch of slabs... Had all day to work, but my 42" chain was cutting uneven ( diving down into the log ) so I switched to the 25" to cut some smaller ones... Cut my fingers twice while sharpening. Even after 1,000's of sharpened teeth I still need to remember to take it easy I guess. Started in on a 17"dia ERC that I had great plans for, ended up having a bit too much rot in it for my plans. Next cut- hit metal and toasted the chain. Ok I'll sharpen again... Take my ear muffs off, and SNAP right in two. After that happened I figured I better stop before I end up needing stitches or worse. No hearing protection, no chainsaws. I already have moderate hearing loss and a constant ringing in my ears. With how everything was going I'm surprised my pickup started... 

But tomorrow is another day, better go even up the 42" chain. I'm itching to see the inside of a few big logs.


----------



## woodtickgreg

UpNorthWoods said:


> Started out great, plans to cut a bunch of slabs... Had all day to work, but my 42" chain was cutting uneven ( diving down into the log ) so I switched to the 25" to cut some smaller ones... Cut my fingers twice while sharpening. Even after 1,000's of sharpened teeth I still need to remember to take it easy I guess. Started in on a 17"dia ERC that I had great plans for, ended up having a bit too much rot in it for my plans. Next cut- hit metal and toasted the chain. Ok I'll sharpen again... Take my ear muffs off, and SNAP right in two. After that happened I figured I better stop before I end up needing stitches or worse. No hearing protection, no chainsaws. I already have moderate hearing loss and a constant ringing in my ears. With how everything was going I'm surprised my pickup started...
> 
> But tomorrow is another day, better go even up the 42" chain. I'm itching to see the inside of a few big logs.


Another thing that can cause a saw to veer of cut is a worn bar, they sometimes need to be filed even, they make a tool to do that to keep it square, and as you know teeth filed or ground uneven can do that also.


----------



## UpNorthWoods

It may be both, but I noticed that some of the teeth were getting unbalanced. I'll make sure the bar is ok too.


----------



## Kevin

A coup[le weeks ago I was using my 395XP with 36" bar making some cookies off a red oak, and all the sudden the chains quit spinning around the sprocket. I popped the cover and there were about 7 drive links filed down to nubs. I just tossed her under the bench and haven't looked closely yet but probably need a new sprocket. Sure as heck need about 7 new drive links installed. I have them of course just haven't messed with it. 

Our grand boys birthday party today they turn 4 in a few days. Trying to finish up some Doodle Tops for them on the lathe . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday my boss at my full time job gave me 4 tickets to a tiger's baseball game, good seats 19 rows back and right behind home plate. So I just got home from my part time job and off to the game I go! Brother inlaw and his girl friend, wife, and me are going, should be fun! $6.00 hot dogs, yum! I haven't been to the new ball park yet so this should be cool.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> .... Brother inlaw and his girl friend, wife, and me are going....



Soo your BIL and his girlfriend and his wife are all going? I could never get my wife to agree with such an arrangement. My wife would always be giving me the evil eye if was I interacting with my girlfriend in front of her.



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

That's a pretty good idea using a floor sander - and a better idea training the boss how to do it.


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> I showed Zoe how to use the floor sander  so I could do important things... like see what is going on here
> 
> Zoe and a big camphor slab



Floor sander would work better if there wasn't something in between the floor and sander. Lol

You know where I'll be....


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have used floor sanders to sand large work benches flat. That sander id a home depot rental, I used to repair them when I was a tech in the rental department.
We just got back from the ball game, 8-0 tigers. great game, had fun, ate lots of over priced junk food!


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I have used floor sanders to sand large work benches flat. That sander id a home depot rental, I used to repair them when I was a tech in the rental department.
> We just got back from the ball game, 8-0 tigers. great game, had fun, ate lots of over priced junk food!



I had the Yankees/A's game on in the shop before we went to our grand boys birthday party and that was in I believe the second inning when I left about 5 hours ago. When I got back in the shop about 45 minutes ago the game was still on in my shop and I couldn't believe it was still them playing. 

I kept waiting for the broadcaster to mention the inning. Wasn't long he did a recap between batters and it all tied in the 14th inning. In a matter of a few minutes I heard the announcer call Brandon Moss hit a hard grounder which drove Ichiro in for the 10-9 win. 

I don't often pull for the Yankees, but I need the A's to stay behind the Rangers and the Yanks helped us out today. Glad you enjoyed you game Greg. 8-0 isn't much of a game but it's better than when your on the 0 side of a lopsided win. 

I ate a cupcake at the boys party. You scored better with the overpriced junk food.


----------



## Kevin

Y'all have some great stuff happening there.


----------



## Mike1950

My day- in the car again and in Mont. -sure do hope this will be last trip for a while. Getting a bad case of seat-itis.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe Rebuild said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed Zoe how to use the floor sander  so I could do important things... like see what is going on here
> 
> Zoe and a big camphor slab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished products
> Camphor
> 
> ERC
> 
> ERC close up with I splash of spirits
> 
> And she has a lot of work to do  :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> Hey wait a minute I'm the one still at the shop :dash2:
Click to expand...


You need to post pictures like this more often - I have picked out about 4 blanks I would buy right now!.....


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> My day- in the car again and in Mont. -sure do hope this will be last trip for a while. Getting a bad case of seat-itis.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:



Do your duty and don't complain. 

I know you aren't complaining Mike I'm kidding. It's hard what you're going through. Our sentiments to you both . . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day- in the car again and in Mont. -sure do hope this will be last trip for a while. Getting a bad case of seat-itis.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do your duty and don't complain.
> 
> I know you aren't complaining Mike I'm kidding. It's hard what you're going through. Our sentiments to you both . . . .
Click to expand...


Thanks- Just had got out of car and my boney posterior was not made for sitting. You are right not complaining-just wore down.................. Fires in the forests have it to where all you can see is smoke. Very dry........


----------



## Brink

Today started out great. 52 degrees, sun just came up. Loaded my van with a refinished dinning room table, then proceeded to split some fresh cut locust....

( look here and envision a pile of split wood and a shining maul, colored leaves decorating the ground)

...then Moma B found out what I was up too. And all heck broke out. 

She made comments regarding the I.Q. of primates, and anatomically, I don't believe logs will fit there. 

Maybe her, and in time, my day will get better if I take her to lunch after the delivery.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I went down to my shop last night just to have a smoke, I started looking at the lathe apron and the next thing I new it was 1:00 am and the apron was all torn down for cleaning. I guess I can start cleaning parts today!


----------



## LoneStar

Anybody heard from the Bigcougar lately ? I know he's got a lot on his plate, just doesnt feel right around here without a few Pine jokes to boil his blood


----------



## Kevin

LoneStar said:


> ...I know he's got a lot on his plate, ...



I think that sums it up pretty well. Hopefully he'll be back sooner rather than later.


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> Today started out great. 52 degrees, sun just came up. Loaded my van with a refinished dinning room table, then proceeded to split some fresh cut locust....
> 
> ( look here and envision a pile of split wood and a shining maul, colored leaves decorating the ground)
> 
> ...then Moma B found out what I was up too. And all heck broke out.
> 
> She made comments regarding the I.Q. of primates, and anatomically, I don't believe logs will fit there.
> 
> Maybe her, and in time, my day will get better if I take her to lunch after the delivery.


I was curious as to what exactly upset Moma B?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today started out great. 52 degrees, sun just came up. Loaded my van with a refinished dinning room table, then proceeded to split some fresh cut locust....
> 
> ( look here and envision a pile of split wood and a shining maul, colored leaves decorating the ground)
> 
> ...then Moma B found out what I was up too. And all heck broke out.
> 
> She made comments regarding the I.Q. of primates, and anatomically, I don't believe logs will fit there.
> 
> Maybe her, and in time, my day will get better if I take her to lunch after the delivery.



Brink this is really sucking eggs. If you will email me any pictures you'd like uploaded - I can do so right into your posts for you. I'd be happy to do it for you and anyone else having issues uploading images from their phones. 

I know we will have this figured out one day but for now I'll be glad to load your pics.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today started out great. 52 degrees, sun just came up. Loaded my van with a refinished dinning room table, then proceeded to split some fresh cut locust....
> 
> ( look here and envision a pile of split wood and a shining maul, colored leaves decorating the ground)
> 
> ...then Moma B found out what I was up too. And all heck broke out.
> 
> She made comments regarding the I.Q. of primates, and anatomically, I don't believe logs will fit there.
> 
> Maybe her, and in time, my day will get better if I take her to lunch after the delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brink this is really sucking eggs. If you will email me any pictures you'd like uploaded - I can do so right into your posts for you. I'd be happy to do it for you and anyone else having issues uploading images from their phones.
> 
> I know we will have this figured out one day but for now I'll be glad to load your pics.
Click to expand...


I, for one, do NOT want to see a photo of Brink's hiney with a freshly split locust log protruding... I still haven't had lunch.


----------



## Brink

davidgiul said:


> I was curious as to what exactly upset Moma B?



I'm not supposed to be lifting or straining for a while.



Kevin said:


> Brink this is really sucking eggs. If you will email me any pictures you'd like uploaded - I can do so right into your posts for you. I'd be happy to do it for you and anyone else having issues uploading images from their phones.
> 
> I know we will have this figured out one day but for now I'll be glad to load your pics.



Thanx Kevin, but this a fine opportunity for me to work on my descriptive writing. 



DKMD said:


> I, for one, do NOT want to see a photo of Brink's hiney with a freshly split locust log protruding... I still haven't had lunch.



Two things here, the suggestion came before breakfast (eastern time), and something about sideways, nothing protruding.


----------



## Kevin

Soooooo, the weather sure is fine nowadays. 





I wonder about Spain though. Spanish rain does not actually fall mainly on the plain. It falls mainly in the Cantabrian range in the north of Spain. You can't trust just every nursery rhyme you know.


----------



## Brink

Why, yes, the weather. But of course. It sure is nice. Wonderful time of the year.


----------



## Brink

Today was ok, but kept getting better.


----------



## Kevin

"Today" is such a, well, subjective thing. How can today 'get better' unless it's already passed? Which in this case would mean the past. Even though it's still standing right in front of us promising some kind of future. I know from experience the past minus the future can equal the here and now, aka the present, but not necessarily. I have no idea why I'm bringing up presents and Christmas though. Gets earlier and earlier every year though doesn't it?

Pretty soon, we'll be celebrating Christmas on Christmas Eve. Wouldn't that be something. We'd be 729 days ahead of ourselves (think about it). You know what, the word "ourselves" does contain the little people . . . "ourselves". 

I always believed in the Christmas Conspiracy. I think I have finally proved it. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> "Today" is such a, well, subjective thing. How can today 'get better' unless it's already passed? Which in this case would mean the past. Even though it's still standing right in front of us promising some kind of future. I know from experience the past minus the future can equal the here and now, aka the present, but not necessarily. I have no idea why I'm bringing up presents and Christmas though. Gets earlier and earlier every year though doesn't it?
> 
> Pretty soon, we'll be celebrating Christmas on Christmas Eve. Wouldn't that be something. We'd be 729 days ahead of ourselves (think about it). You know what, the word "ourselves" does contain the little people . . . "ourselves".
> 
> I always believed in the Christmas Conspiracy. I think I have finally proved it. Merry Christmas.



Uh oh Terry- I think it is time for a med adjustment or maybe those really nice guys in the white suits and the nice jacket.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Uh oh Terry- I think it is time for a med adjustment or maybe those really nice guys in the white suits and the nice jacket.



She's at work and I don't know where she hides my medicine.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> "Today" is such a, well, subjective thing. How can today 'get better' unless it's already passed? Which in this case would mean the past. Even though it's still standing right in front of us promising some kind of future. I know from experience the past minus the future can equal the here and now, aka the present, but not necessarily. I have no idea why I'm bringing up presents and Christmas though. Gets earlier and earlier every year though doesn't it?
> 
> Pretty soon, we'll be celebrating Christmas on Christmas Eve. Wouldn't that be something. We'd be 729 days ahead of ourselves (think about it). You know what, the word "ourselves" does contain the little people . . . "ourselves".
> 
> I always believed in the Christmas Conspiracy. I think I have finally proved it. Merry Christmas.



This sort of run on, tangential post is one of my favorites... Even if its drug induced, it's a gift... A Christmas gift!


----------



## Kevin

No drugs, just "gifts".


----------



## Brink

Brink said:


> Today was ok, but kept getting better.



Edit: yesterday (which was today 24 hours ago) started ok....



Kevin said:


> "Today" is such a, well, subjective thing. How can today 'get better' unless it's already passed? Which in this case would mean the past. Even though it's still standing right in front of us promising some kind of future. I know from experience the past minus the future can equal the here and now, aka the present, but not necessarily. I have no idea why I'm bringing up presents and Christmas though. Gets earlier and earlier every year though doesn't it?
> 
> Pretty soon, we'll be celebrating Christmas on Christmas Eve. Wouldn't that be something. We'd be 729 days ahead of ourselves (think about it). You know what, the word "ourselves" does contain the little people . . . "ourselves".
> 
> I always believed in the Christmas Conspiracy. I think I have finally proved it. Merry Christmas.



When I posted, it had already past. Eastern time, we're like 5-1/2 hours ahead, here. 

Kevin, I think you're confused on this Christmas thing. Yesterday, the former today, was Furnace day. I'm guessing, being in Texas presently, you don't celebrate Furnace day. 

Oh what a great celebration! Opening up the burner to see what wonderments await. The utility room gets decorated with a fine coating of soot. Two shop vacs sing a duet of Furnace day songs. The aroma of fresh heating oil, then culminating with the ceremonial lighting of the burner. 

It's 0530 here, midnight everywhere else. What will today bring? Presents?


----------



## drycreek

It's been a hectic couple of months at work so not much time for here or anywhere else for that matter.:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mizer

Started out with a good breakfast of fried squirrel, fresh sliced tomatoes and hot coffee. I am ready for anything!


----------



## Kevin

How do you volunteers cook yard rat to get it nice and tender?


----------



## Mizer

Kevin said:


> How do you volunteers cook yard rat to get it nice and tender?


I par boiled them first then fried them with a egg (chicken tractor) and corn meal batter (organic ground by a family friend). Defiantly not melt in your mouth tender, but not to bad. I am sure that I will be looking for a wood splinter out in the shop here pretty soon.


----------



## Mizer

Since no one else has posted I will continue on with my day.
Things went pretty well for most of the day until this happened.
[attachment=11447]
I was running a piece of wood through the table saw that was too short. It twisted and shot back and hit me before I could say shaazam. Good thing I had fried squirrel for breakfast or else it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Kevin

That's a nasty hit for sure. Lucky you had yard rat for breakfast as you say, because it's high in choline, niacin, and potassium - all vital in the cell repair process. 

That's gonna be sore.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ouch! And that's why I always stand off to the side of the blade when making a cut. Haven't yet got hit by a board kicked out of the table saw, but did put one through the shop door once.  That was a wake up call in itself.


----------



## Kenbo

Man oh man Mizer. That's gonna be sore for a while. I hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Mizer

woodtickgreg said:


> Ouch! And that's why I always stand off to the side of the blade when making a cut. Haven't yet got hit by a board kicked out of the table saw, but did put one through the shop door once.  That was a wake up call in itself.


Thankfully I do too. If that would have hit me full on it might have done some real damage.


----------



## Mike1950

OUUUCCCCHHHHH- I am going to go back to wearing my leather aprons-cows are tougher then I am!!!!!


----------



## DKMD

Pictures like that make you glad your not three inches taller and used to squaring up with the front if the saw when cutting... Ouch!


----------



## Mizer

DKMD said:


> Pictures like that make you glad your not three inches taller and used to squaring up with the front if the saw when cutting... Ouch!


That was a thought that I had also, or two inches shorter and I would have most certainly broke a rib. I am just glad that there was a tree close by that I was able to run over to and kick. Miraculously the abrasion on my side has vanished over night.
[attachment=11469]


----------



## Mizer

burlguy72 said:


> Good so far, headn to shop to tweek on some BAB. Gonna enjoy our last day of nice weather, not lookin good after today... Thank the lord above for heat in the shop. I imagine Mizer will be taking it easy today??


No, afraid not, no rest for the weary. I am fine.
What kind of weather are you expecting?


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good so far, headn to shop to tweek on some BAB. Gonna enjoy our last day of nice weather, not lookin good after today... Thank the lord above for heat in the shop. I imagine Mizer will be taking it easy today??
> 
> 
> 
> No, afraid not, no rest for the weary. I am fine.
> What kind of weather are you expecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rain and snow mix, some accumulation, nothing new here,, but I still dont like it.. I guess I shouldnt complain, the months to come are the worst.. Dec-Feb can be pretty brutal here,, some stretches of 20-30 below are common..
Click to expand...


Hey at least you can usually say you have the coldest temps in the lower 48. Man I complain about our winters but yours-now that is cold -20-30 below BBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Mizer

burlguy72 said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good so far, headn to shop to tweek on some BAB. Gonna enjoy our last day of nice weather, not lookin good after today... Thank the lord above for heat in the shop. I imagine Mizer will be taking it easy today??
> 
> 
> 
> No, afraid not, no rest for the weary. I am fine.
> What kind of weather are you expecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rain and snow mix, some accumulation, nothing new here,, but I still dont like it.. I guess I shouldnt complain, the months to come are the worst.. Dec-Feb can be pretty brutal here,, some stretches of 20-30 below are common..
Click to expand...

Yikes!! They say the earth is warming, maybe it will only be 15-25 below this year.


----------



## Patrude

:teethlaugh::teethlaugh: doing good, cut the grass yesterday so I got that behind me, went for a good walk early this AM, gave our K9 a hair cut while ago. My neighbor had a Beech go down a while back, said I could help myself. Part of its in the water, but we'll see and it should get us some decent turning timber. it split from a lightning strike. it will be good to make use of it in the shop


----------



## Kevin

I've been taking an online defensive driving course the past few nights. Work on it when I feel like it and log off when I don't no more. Got to do 8 hours. :fit:

Reason is because an errant cop accidentally gave me a speeding ticket a couple months back. The course is timed so you can't readf the next page until the timer is down to zero. They make these courses for a 3rd grade reading level. That's good and bad. 

I happen to be a pretty good reader so on like a 3 minute page I will have about 2 minutes and 15 seconds to kill after i read the page. Bad. Oh but this forces me to spend the balance of that time cruising the forum. That's how my day is going tonight. Well that was 2 minutes 45 seconds of typing. I type a lot slower than I read. Be back after I read the next page. 

:irishjig:


----------



## Kenbo

*Just an update from me*

Another doctor's appointment today. Blood pressure is in an acceptable range now and all tests have come back negative. The hospital called. Brain scan appointment for tomorrow has been cancelled and now it has been rescheduled for Friday. Not too bad. Although they haven't fully diagnosed me yet, they want to start treatment for "thoracic outlet sydrome". It's basically a condition where the blood vessels and nervous systems are being compressed causing numbness in the extremities and although I haven't been fully diagnosed as having this, they are hoping that it will ease some of my symptoms and make things a little easier for me. I think the doctors are starting to feel my frustration, especially with my hobby suffering. The arm has started aching now especially when I'm in the shop. It's a very strong pressure that is bordering painful. This is a fairly new development that only started a couple of days ago. They are hoping that the therapy will help minimize this until they get the pending brain scan and MRI results. One way or another, I'm heading to the shop this week to do what I can. I think I'm okay with that.


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Just an update from me*



Kenbo said:


> Another doctor's appointment today. Blood pressure is in an acceptable range now and all tests have come back negative. The hospital called. Brain scan appointment for tomorrow has been cancelled and now it has been rescheduled for Friday. Not too bad. Although they haven't fully diagnosed me yet, they want to start treatment for "thoracic outlet sydrome". It's basically a condition where the blood vessels and nervous systems are being compressed causing numbness in the extremities and although I haven't been fully diagnosed as having this, they are hoping that it will ease some of my symptoms and make things a little easier for me. I think the doctors are starting to feel my frustration, especially with my hobby suffering. The arm has started aching now especially when I'm in the shop. It's a very strong pressure that is bordering painful. This is a fairly new development that only started a couple of days ago. They are hoping that the therapy will help minimize this until they get the pending brain scan and MRI results. One way or another, I'm heading to the shop this week to do what I can. I think I'm okay with that.



Feel for ya buddy- keep your spirits up- they will figure it out............


----------



## Kevin

It has to be wearing you down. It would anyone. But all we can do - you in this case - is trudge on best you can. You're keeping a great attitude. I agree with Mike they will find it eventually.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> It has to be wearing you down. It would anyone. But all we can do - you in this case - is trudge on best you can. You're keeping a great attitude. I agree with Mike they will find it eventually.



Thanks guys. I got to the shop yesterday for an hour and had to stop because I was uncomfortable. I went in to see the therapy center today and checked with my benefits to make sure it is covered and it is so I think I will start this therapy asap. The fact that they are putting names to my condition now is a little hopeful but it doesn't look like this is something that will be going away any time soon. No matter how bad stuff gets, there's always someone worse off. My problems are another man's dreams. I'm going with that.


----------



## Mike1950

One of the things about medicine now vs 20 yrs ago is they have so many tests in their arsenal. They narrow it down and narrow it down and when they do diagnose, it is not just a shot in the dark, it is what you have and the plan for dealing with it. Kathie and I have watched process in our family multiple times in the last 5 yrs. I do not know if that helps but it is our experience.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I wish you well Ken, Thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> It has to be wearing you down. It would anyone. But all we can do - you in this case - is trudge on best you can. You're keeping a great attitude. I agree with Mike they will find it eventually.


 Cant do much to make you better; but just hoping you get answers you need and can get on the road to recovery. I agree, you have a strong and positive focus, wish you the best:


----------



## Kevin

burlguy72 said:


> Well, if you drove like you type than,, you wouldnt be in this predicament now,, would you??:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Awwwww they are gorgeous. Must have gotten their looks from mom for sure. 

Tell her happy birthday for us!!!


----------



## cabomhn

It's been a good day so far! I have never slept this late (11:00) and I feel bad saying it but it feels good to actually get a full 7 hours of sleep!   The woodshop is closed this weekend for breaks so I guess it back to the books.


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a good day so far! I have never slept this late (11:00) and I feel bad saying it but it feels good to actually get a full 7 hours of sleep!   The woodshop is closed this weekend for breaks so I guess it back to the books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, books are kinda like the shop,, they are made out of wood..:lolol::lolol::lolol:
Click to expand...


Turning them is so darn messy though!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kenbo

Well, let's see. Started off my day by going into work. Then, left work at 8:45 to head to the xray and ultrasound clinic for a cervical spine xray. I think the girl too so many xrays that my fillings glow in the dark now. 
I finished up with that and went back to work. Came home and spent 1 1/2 hours in the shop. Didn't even get enough done to take pictures of. 
I'm not working tomorrow. I'll be at the hospital getting tests done. I expect that it should take the majority of my morning and then some. I'm thinking that I might get in some shop time after than and I might polish my Wrangler to boost my spirits.  I'm taking the rag top off this weekend and putting the hard top on for the winter. My summer is officially over.


----------



## DKMD

Kenbo said:


> Well, let's see. Started off my day by going into work. Then, left work at 8:45 to head to the xray and ultrasound clinic for a cervical spine xray. I think the girl too so many xrays that my fillings glow in the dark now.
> I finished up with that and went back to work. Came home and spent 1 1/2 hours in the shop. Didn't even get enough done to take pictures of.
> I'm not working tomorrow. I'll be at the hospital getting tests done. I expect that it should take the majority of my morning and then some. I'm thinking that I might get in some shop time after than and I might polish my Wrangler to boost my spirits.  I'm taking the rag top off this weekend and putting the hard top on for the winter. My summer is officially over.



I hope the testing goes well, Ken. I'd guess they're looking for a cervical rib(extra rib sometimes associated with thoracic outlet syndrome) and the ultrasound was meant to evaluate the major artery and vein behind your collarbone since there are vascular versions of thoracic outlet in addition to the neurological versions.

Hopefully, you'll get you therapy started and start seeing some benefits.

I'm not an expert on thoracic outlet(or much of anything else), but feel free to drop me a PM with any questions you come across.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> ... My summer is officially over.



Your summer has just begun.


----------



## woodtickgreg

My summer is over too! Thank god, I hate the heat. A wrangler makes winter driving fun! Ken, I hope they find some answers for you so they can find a treatment. I have a gut feeling that you are on the road to recovery, your spirit and drive will help in this too! Wish you all the best my friend.


----------



## Mizer

Heading out to work/volunteer, at a sporting clays event this morning. It benefits spinal cord injury research, we pair chaired and non chaired shooters together and they shoot a trap and a sporting clays course plus we feed a big lunch and dinner. We have had beautiful weather for the past years so I guess we are do for what we have today. Fall arrived here in Middle TN. last night, nasty.


----------



## Mike1950

Mizer said:


> Heading out to work/volunteer, at a sporting clays event this morning. It benefits spinal cord injury research, we pair chaired and non chaired shooters together and they shoot a trap and a sporting clays course plus we feed a big lunch and dinner. We have had beautiful weather for the past years so I guess we are do for what we have today. Fall arrived here in Middle TN. last night, nasty.



We had our first frost thursday night. did not get the tomatoes though-they are in the greenhouse.


----------



## Kevin

burlguy72 said:


> Well,, almost a foot of snow the night before last,,, ...



:yikes: SNOW?!  Run inside and hide!!!!!   I'm allergic to that stuff. Makes me deathly cold. :ill:


Mike, Terry just planted some chard plants, some rosemary, and some other stuff I cannot quite recall. We aren't due for a freeze for some time.


----------



## DKMD

So far so good... I'm working the weekend, but it hasn't been too bad so far. Should finish up today before noon, watch a little college football, and then head out to the shop if all goes as planned. I got a special 'little' piece of wood awaiting some attention, and that's always a good thing!


----------



## Kevin

I just looked at our forecast . . . 

[attachment=11721]


 We need a shiver-cold icon.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I just looked at our forecast . . .
> 
> We need a shiver-cold icon.



Yeah, I hate rain.


----------



## cabomhn

So this morning I finished cutting up the veneered lid for my box over in the flat work section I've been working on, everything looks good so far so I am pretty excited I haven't messed anything up yet!

But, this evening couldn't have gotten better. NC STATE (my school) BEAT FLORIDA STATE UNIVERSITY, NUMBER THREE IN THE NATION TONIGHT BY A LAST MINUTE TOUCHDOWN FOR THE WIN, THE UNIVERSITY IS GOING CRAZY. 

Sorry, the all caps in this case DOES mean I am yelling, in a good way. This has been such an awesome day!!!


----------



## Brink

It's gonna rain today. For once, I'm happy for that. The leaves are turning, and I can't go climbing. So, if it rains, I don't feel I'm missing anything. Now I can get a day of hand tooling in. 

Moma Brink offered to make me vegetarian chili, today. With beans, just the way Kevin likes it. :) 

Saw a wooly bear the other day...it was all black. Maybe I'll fire up the snowblower and get it ready.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good morning all! Had my coffee, checked in at the wb and now I'm heading to the shop to work on my lathe restore, pics later I hope. I'll Check in later!


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Moma Brink offered to make me vegetarian chili, today. With beans, just the way Kevin likes it. :)





That's not called chili it's called beans with chili seasoning.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> That's not called chili it's called beans with chili seasoning.



Don't be a bean hater. Lol


----------



## Mike1950

We prefer vegetarian chili also- we insist that the cow that supplied the hamburger to be grain fed.


----------



## cabomhn

So, anybody heard from Roy recently? I know he's probably busy with all of the stuff going on just was seeing if anybody heard from him!


----------



## Kevin

cabomhn said:


> So, anybody heard from Roy recently? I know he's probably busy with all of the stuff going on just was seeing if anybody heard from him!



Give him a call and ask.


----------



## LoneStar

Last week was pretty dang busy, and this one will be the same. Going to be a good week though. I have 5 pipes on the bench I started last tuesday and they're good, better than anything I've ever done. I'm talking moving straight up to the big leagues good. Even the nonsmokers will be blown away ! 
Pics when they are all done (Maybe Wednesday).
:irishjig:


----------



## Kenbo

LoneStar said:


> Last week was pretty dang busy, and this one will be the same. Going to be a good week though. I have 5 pipes on the bench I started last tuesday and they're good, better than anything I've ever done. I'm talking moving straight up to the big leagues good. Even the nonsmokers will be blown away !
> Pics when they are all done (Maybe Wednesday).
> :irishjig:



Looking forward to seeing those pictures. Your pipes are awesome. Can't wait to see what you've got in store for us this time.


----------



## cabomhn

Saw this quote today from one of my friends, thought it might give some motivation to get everybody's week started off going strong 

"Life is like a taxi. The meter just keeps a-ticking whether you are getting somewhere or just standing still." - Lou Erickson


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a good day, started off with the first frost of the season, worked both jobs and felt productive. Got home and the wife wasn't home yet, Green light and straight to the shop I went, gathered up some lathe parts and went out to the garage and degreased them and gave em a bath in the parts washer. now I can work on them without all the grunge and oil. Was a good day!


----------



## Kevin

Now *this* is what I'm screaming. . . . 

[attachment=11845]


----------



## kweinert

Got out to the shop last night to start gluing up the bread raising bowl. The plywood prototype proved that it can be done. 

Sunday I got the bowl cut but it was too cold to be gluing. I've got to do something about heat out there. I did move my finishes inside to keep them from freezing up on me.

Still haven't heard about the pen project, but I'm hoping that will come through. They extended the eligibility period until the 15th.

Started a couple of burl styluses (styli?) as well.

Still have the cradle prototype going. Need to cut the mortise/tenon joints yet - that's the next step.

Plenty to do, but this daytime job that's paying the bills keeps getting in the way. I was in the office this morning before 6 to get a fix in the code so it can be built today (yep, fix in and paperwork done, it's why I have time to visit here for a short bit.)

Ken


----------



## drycreek

Wow a great day weather wise, but still no time to waste, work is crazy right now.


----------



## cabomhn

Other than the weather everything is going great! Cory's BAB package came last night and Kevin's olivewood burl block came today, I'm pretty much in burly wood heaven right now  It took me about an hour last night to fall asleep because I couldn't stop thinking of ideas and jigs and things to try, I think woodworking is starting to take over my life!!!! But alas, reality is setting in and I'm realizing the homework that needs to get done before 5, back to work


----------



## woodtickgreg

Another busy day, worked both jobs, physical therapy for the arm, up to 5 lbs now, rushed home and had an hour of daylight to wire wheel some lathe parts. perfect weather today imo, 62 deg and sunny with a nice southeast brease, the wind blew the paint dust away as I was wire wheeling it.


----------



## Brink

Today got better as it was getting nearer the end.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today got better as it was getting nearer the end.



So, you must be glad you didn't have to start at the end of today and work your way back to this morning. 

Today was a real good day until this evening when I realized no one fed the dogs yesterday. I didn't realize it until I was preparing their food a while ago and when it hit me I thought I better add some raw chicken and hamburger in there for them. She thought I had and I thought she had. At least that's what I told the dogs. I think they forgave us once they were done.


----------



## Kenbo

I don't know what happened today. I was so excited to be able to come home today and work in my shop for an hour or so. I was looking forward to it all day. Somewhere between going to work, and getting home, I was so exhausted that I couldn't do anything but lay on the couch and fall asleep for a couple of hours. That seems to be happening a lot lately. I am optimistic that tomorrow will be a better day and that I will get some shop time after work. So here's to shop time tomorrow!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> I don't know what happened today. I was so excited to be able to come home today and work in my shop for an hour or so. I was looking forward to it all day. Somewhere between going to work, and getting home, I was so exhausted that I couldn't do anything but lay on the couch and fall asleep for a couple of hours. That seems to be happening a lot lately. I am optimistic that tomorrow will be a better day and that I will get some shop time after work. So here's to shop time tomorrow!!!!


Happens to me too, sometimes a nap is just what we need! It's your body telling you to rest.


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what happened today. I was so excited to be able to come home today and work in my shop for an hour or so. I was looking forward to it all day. Somewhere between going to work, and getting home, I was so exhausted that I couldn't do anything but lay on the couch and fall asleep for a couple of hours. That seems to be happening a lot lately. I am optimistic that tomorrow will be a better day and that I will get some shop time after work. So here's to shop time tomorrow!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens to me too, sometimes a nap is just what we need! It's your body telling you to rest.
Click to expand...


I agree whole heartedly Greg. When I'm feeling like that, there is no way that I'm going to the shop. I need my wits about me when I'm out there and being tired is just way too dangerous. I need to start napping at work so that I can get more shop time.


----------



## cabomhn

Up until the wee hours of the night finishing up some studying for my nuclear midterm this morning, I see a nap in my future  Maybe some more time today in the woodshop, just waiting for this weather to clear up here, it's been about 50 and rainy here for a few days, getting some sunshine today


----------



## Kenbo

Got out to the shop after work for 2 hours. Not much physical work done, but a lot of revamping and rethinking. Got some work done too. Just wish it was a little warmer here. Cold, windy and raining. Yup, fall is upon us.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> Got out to the shop after work for 2 hours. Not much physical work done, but a lot of revamping and rethinking. Got some work done too. Just wish it was a little warmer here. Cold, windy and raining. Yup, fall is upon us.



Hang in there Ken. I sense the seasonal melancholy in your "voice" but I know you're a Trojan too when it comes to keeping on keeping on.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got out to the shop after work for 2 hours. Not much physical work done, but a lot of revamping and rethinking. Got some work done too. Just wish it was a little warmer here. Cold, windy and raining. Yup, fall is upon us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there Ken. I sense the seasonal melancholy in your "voice" but I know you're a Trojan too when it comes to keeping on keeping on.
Click to expand...

Plus he's got a wood stove to keep warm! Or to hide the mistakes.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got out to the shop after work for 2 hours. Not much physical work done, but a lot of revamping and rethinking. Got some work done too. Just wish it was a little warmer here. Cold, windy and raining. Yup, fall is upon us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there Ken. I sense the seasonal melancholy in your "voice" but I know you're a Trojan too when it comes to keeping on keeping on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus he's got a wood stove to keep warm! Or to hide the mistakes.
Click to expand...


A wood stove is great for mistakes-what mistakes?????? I look forward to winter- no garden- no lawn- honey do list is always " I need a new dresser" Yesiree bob.......... I used to hate winter- in my profession bad weather meant $$$$ down the toilet. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Brink

It's easy to feel down this time of the year. Cold rain doesn't help, and if you're not feeling well, it's just worse. I can understand how Ken's feeling.

It was misty rainy today. Yuk. Worked in the shop this afternoon. Managed to sand through a poly finish on a walnut slab. Oh well. Applied more finish, tomorrow should be sunny :)


----------



## Brink

Today was sunny! :) 

Warmed up to 54 :)

I found a can of old school, slow drying, gloss poly and fixed that top.










Went for as long a walk as I could handle :)

The Knicks are playing. 

Happy, happy, joy, joy

Edit: and my pic loaded :)


----------



## Mike1950

71 at 5:00 pst Beautiful fall weather.................


----------



## cabomhn

So I'm not sure how many of you have heard of Al Stirt, but he came today to the school to do a demonstration at the guild meeting. I got to go and watch while he turned and textured one of his square platters he is famous for. Really interesting to watch a pro turn and see turning that needs absolutely zero sanding before finishing, really amazing. 

He will be here the next three days teaching different classes, each day being a full day on a new technique, mostly texturing and square platter style works. I would love to go but the price is just a little too steep to justify it, I'm sure it'll be great for the people that are going. Pretty cool that someone like him came to the shop here and to watch him work even for just a couple of hours.


----------



## conchwood

Rough day,
At 0730 Wife's secretary called to tell her a delivery guy (she was expecting UPS) had 2 pallets to deliver and they wouldn't fit in the elevator so I got called and had to go over to her office bldg and load up my van with 46 cases of donated PINK CONVERSE basketball shoes, then come home and round up a couple buddies to help me get them up to the 3rd floor and then unpacked and sorted on shelving I installed last weekend, 500 pair of mostly high top
all pink to support Cancer Research. She's selling them at $50 a pair with 100%, of the proceeds going to the American Cancer Society. Real Men wear Pink campaign.
If anyone is interested Let me know and I will try to make araingements. This is the 2nd year Converse has donated to her Fla. Keys Unit and I think there were only 10 pair left over from last year so they will go fast and sizes are limited.
Thanks (This completes my honey do for the day)
Doug


----------



## DKMD

burlguy72 said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not sure how many of you have heard of Al Stirt, but he came today to the school to do a demonstration at the guild meeting. I got to go and watch while he turned and textured one of his square platters he is famous for. Really interesting to watch a pro turn and see turning that needs absolutely zero sanding before finishing, really amazing.
> 
> He will be here the next three days teaching different classes, each day being a full day on a new technique, mostly texturing and square platter style works. I would love to go but the price is just a little too steep to justify it, I'm sure it'll be great for the people that are going. Pretty cool that someone like him came to the shop here and to watch him work even for just a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Matt!!!  I have heard of Al and have a couple of friend/customers that know him and have spoke very highly of him and his work.. there is nothing like watching a pro,, imagine the money them pros save by not having to by sandpaper:i_dunno::i_dunno: I have been to a few demos like that and they are an experience of a lifetime, I agree with you on the price tho,, it is probably cheaper to order one of their videos:irishjig::irishjig: But,, in person is funner:lolol::lolol:
Click to expand...


Sounds like a neat deal! I had a chance to watch Al at TAW last year, and he does some nice looking stuff. The great thing about carving/texturing is that you don't have to sand... Sneaky!

I've had the chance to do a little hands on with Jimmy Clewes, and I'd highly recommend taking the course at his house for anyone who is interested. Three full days including a lunch that he cooks for $600... Max class size is four students. It's not cheap, but it changed my turning abilities dramatically.


----------



## cabomhn

That sounds like a great experience. I would really like to go but I plan on being in the woodshop while the class is going on in the other room and maybe he'll step out and give me a few tips while I turn, wishful thinking?  Who knows, but either way hopefully I will have a couple more things to post up tomorrow night


----------



## NYWoodturner

DKMD said:


> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not sure how many of you have heard of Al Stirt, but he came today to the school to do a demonstration at the guild meeting. I got to go and watch while he turned and textured one of his square platters he is famous for. Really interesting to watch a pro turn and see turning that needs absolutely zero sanding before finishing, really amazing.
> 
> He will be here the next three days teaching different classes, each day being a full day on a new technique, mostly texturing and square platter style works. I would love to go but the price is just a little too steep to justify it, I'm sure it'll be great for the people that are going. Pretty cool that someone like him came to the shop here and to watch him work even for just a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Matt!!!  I have heard of Al and have a couple of friend/customers that know him and have spoke very highly of him and his work.. there is nothing like watching a pro,, imagine the money them pros save by not having to by sandpaper:i_dunno::i_dunno: I have been to a few demos like that and they are an experience of a lifetime, I agree with you on the price tho,, it is probably cheaper to order one of their videos:irishjig::irishjig: But,, in person is funner:lolol::lolol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a neat deal! I had a chance to watch Al at TAW last year, and he does some nice looking stuff. The great thing about carving/texturing is that you don't have to sand... Sneaky!
> 
> I've had the chance to do a little hands on with Jimmy Clewes, and I'd highly recommend taking the course at his house for anyone who is interested. Three full days including a lunch that he cooks for $600... Max class size is four students. It's not cheap, but it changed my turning abilities dramatically.
Click to expand...


I second that ! I took that class and could not have enjoyed it more. Jimmy is a straight up class act. Mary is one hell of a cook too !
Scott


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> Well, today should be a good one, considering its 19 degrees right now,, the kids are in school, the wife is working a double today, and "I" am off work,,, quality shop time today Cory..



19Degrees--BRRRRR I love your burls Cory, but International falls, Minn- it is like Siberia...............


----------



## Mizer

burlguy72 said:


> Well, today should be a good one, considering its 19 degrees right now,, the kids are in school, the wife is working a double today, and "I" am off work,,, quality shop time today Cory..


19 degrees is too cold for this time of year, come on down to TN and warm up for awhile.


----------



## Kevin

burlguy72 said:


> Well, today should be a good one, considering its 19 degrees right now,, the kids are in school, the wife is working a double today, and "I" am off work,,, quality shop time today Cory..



When it gets to 19 down here we close all government offices, schools, and non-essential services.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, today should be a good one, considering its 19 degrees right now,, the kids are in school, the wife is working a double today, and "I" am off work,,, quality shop time today Cory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it gets to 19 down here we close all government offices, schools, and non-essential services.
Click to expand...


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mizer

burlguy72 said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, today should be a good one, considering its 19 degrees right now,, the kids are in school, the wife is working a double today, and "I" am off work,,, quality shop time today Cory..
> 
> 
> 
> 19 degrees is too cold for this time of year, come on down to TN and warm up for awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok,,:lolol::lolol: I suppose you want me to bring some burls too??:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

Of course


----------



## kweinert

Finished up gluing the bread bowl together. Pictures a bit later.

The cuts are much more even so, while it will still be work, it won't be as bad smoothing this out as the prototype was.

Because I cut this one out a little different (I didn't cut the very top layer) I have the ability to leave handles on the end. Not sure if the client will like that or not, but it won't hurt to leave them until I can ask her. It's easy to cut off extra if it's not wanted, more difficult to add it back in later.


----------



## cabomhn

Spent a full 8 hours today at the shop turning a hollow form. If all goes well pics will be up of it completed by Sunday night!


----------



## Kevin

I had this playing just a while ago while I was turning some of :davidguil:'s most excellent Monkeypod. I think this is my new favorite turning wood at least for tonight. Anyway, how can you go wrong turning such perfect Hawaiian wood and listening to such excellent music? Well, the correct answer is - you can't go wrong.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rained here all day today, 10:30pm here and still raining. I got home from the part time job and went right to the shop! worked on the metal lathe for awhile. Always feels good to be in the shop! Plans for tomorrow are to do some more painting and pull the garden if the rain quits, supposed to be 73 deg on sunday, oh yeah and watch everyone bid on the auction since I can't participate this time.


----------



## Mizer

Kevin said:


> I had this playing just a while ago while I was turning some of :davidguil:'s most excellent Monkeypod. I think this is my new favorite turning wood at least for tonight. Anyway, how can you go wrong turning such perfect Hawaiian wood and listening to such excellent music? Well, the correct answer is - you can't go wrong.


----------



## Brink

Yesterday was pretty darn OK.
Spent the entire day with Moma.
Finished her tv stand. Moved out the old entertainment center. (man, she's strong)
Was sunny and cool.
Got most of the pre winter chores done.
Worked on one of my huskys.


[attachment=12071]

went to a friends orchard for apples and cider.
Mowed the lawn for the last time.
Made a nice fire. Sat in front of it watching old movies and beverages.
Burgers, dogs, more beverages.
Knicks beat Boston.

Yup, pretty ok day.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yup, I think it's time to upgrade my snow blower this year, didn't do it last year as we had no snow and mild temps. I don't want to be on the news....fat old guys has massive heart attack while shoveling snow! I have a friend that bought a bunch of brand new 2 cycle snow blowers last year, new in box. 2 cycles are essentially no more. I am gonna snap one up.


----------



## Kenbo

My day sucked. My left arm was pins and needles from the moment I woke up until somewhere around 3pm. That's almost 10 hours of pins and needles. :dash2: Not to worry though, there was a silver lining. The feeling went away just in time for me to get in 2 hours in my shop after work. See? It's not all bad I guess. :wacko1:


----------



## cabomhn

Today has been awesome! I got my nuclear midterm I posted about last week and I ended up getting a 104 on it!    Needless to say, I'm pretty excited about it! Now I have a couple hours to run to the woodshop and get a couple little things done.


----------



## Kevin

cabomhn said:


> Today has been awesome! I got my nuclear midterm I posted about last week and I ended up getting a 104 on it!    Needless to say, I'm pretty excited about it! Now I have a couple hours to run to the woodshop and get a couple little things done.





Matt that's awesome! That's a hard test I hear you did great. You deserve a long woodworking session. 

:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## cabomhn

Thanks Kevin! I had time today to get to the shop and finish carving off and shaping my foot for the hollow form, now just time to finish the finish. And yes, I pronounce nuclear the correct way I promise!


----------



## Mike1950

cabomhn said:


> Thanks Kevin! I had time today to get to the shop and finish carving off and shaping my foot for the hollow form, now just time to finish the finish. And yes, I pronounce nuclear the correct way I promise!



Kevin, I think you should test him on the Nuke stuff- ya never can trust those kids!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Man the only thing I know about nuclear is that you shouldn't build reactors on falt lines or shore lines, especially shore lines where fault lines are. And yet that's where many of them have been built!  :fool:


----------



## Brink

NYC's plant is a couple miles from me. Last Tuesday, at 1:00pm they tested the sirens. Makes it tough to sleep when that thing is screaming a hundred yards away.
:(


----------



## Brink

[attachment=12270]

Yup, that's it


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very busy day at both jobs today, I had therapy for my arm and saw the doc. He did an ultra sound on both arms to show me the difference in the muscle tissue and why my arm is so weak, he said I am right where I should be at this time. Six more weeks of therapy and then re evaluation again. Therapist is going to start some new excersizes and help me to regain some of my strength. I am doing the work, but it will take time. I have self imposed work restrictions, which means don't do anything stupid! I guess it's good news.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> Yup, that's it



They have been testing those things for days. My dogs howl when they go off... loads of fun at 2:00 a.m.


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> What knuckle head has the testing set for 2am :morning2::fit:



What knuckle head has the testing set for 1pm...when I'm home?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe Rebuild said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been testing those things for days. My dogs howl when they go off... loads of fun at 2:00 a.m.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What knuckle head has the testing set for 2am :morning2::fit:
Click to expand...


It is Indian Point - Nuclear reactor. They t are required to test all counties - and they do it in blocks. I live in the backwoods of New York - if there is such a thing - farm country, so I guess they test here thinking it will impact less people. This is probably true but 3 shepherds and a Jack Russell terrorist howling at 2:00 is a rude awakening. The big guy is tone deaf... hes really terrible.


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> It is Indian Point - Nuclear reactor. They t are required to test all counties - and they do it in blocks. I live in the backwoods of New York - if there is such a thing - farm country, so I guess they test here thinking it will impact less people. This is probably true but 3 shepherds and a Jack Russell terrorist howling at 2:00 is a rude awakening. The big guy is tone deaf... hes really terrible.





[attachment=12301]

Yup, there it is


----------



## cabomhn

Today so far has been pretty good! Went home for the first time in a while this weekend and my mom has put me to work right away restoring a couple cherry endtables she got at an estate sail so that has been a struggle! Got up early this morning and got the old finished sanded off, now just need to work through the grits and stain to match furniture we have upstairs. Got to spend some time with my dad today at the range, went through a couple hundred 9mm rounds on our new Kahr CM9, shoots nice for such a small size, great gun! Heading off to a balloon festival here in about an hour (200 or so hot air balloons all go off at the same time, pretty awesome sight. Will post a couple pictures later). Hope everyone else is having a good day!


42 rounds at 20 feet
[attachment=12359]


----------



## Kevin

Matt, I only count 13 rounds. Where's the other 29?


[attachment=12360]


----------



## cabomhn

Those must have been off the page :i_dunno:


----------



## Kenbo

The day wasn't quite what I expected. Headed to my shop early and did a little resaw..............next thing I know, my company cell phone rings and I'm headed into work to deal with a problem. Turns out that one of the intersections in the city blew its timer and there was no one available to program another one to repair the signals. Took me a while to get there by the time I picked up some parts from the yard. The cops were pretty ticked that it took me so long but mellowed out a little when they realized they were talking to the guy that could get them out of traffic direction. 
Got home 4 1/2 hours later, cut a few pieces for my project and called it a day. Fell asleep on the couch and just woke up. Gonna be a better woodworking day tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin

It's always a good day when you can take a nap on your own couch, after you just reminded a few typical cops that the universe doesn't revolve around them. 

So what, my hero, are you complaining about? 

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> It's always a good day when you can take a nap on your own couch, after you just reminded a few typical cops that the universe doesn't revolve around them.
> 
> So what, my hero, are you complaining about?
> 
> :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:



No complaints here. I got to have a nap, made 4 1/2 hours of overtime and had some shop time. A well rounded day really.


----------



## DKMD

We're on our way home from Dexter, MO... I got to spend the weekend with Jim Adkins who does some of the most amazing Native American basket reproductions... The difference is that he makes them on(and off ) of the lathe. 

He and his wife were wonderful hosts, and Jim patiently walked me through the steps for making an Apache wedding basket. I've got a form turned and beaded, and I've done the layout. After another 100 hours with a pyrography pen and some dyes, I hope to have a finished form that is half as good as the stuff Jim makes.

Pretty much a 'once in a lifetime' opportunity for me from a wood art standpoint and lots of gorgeous scenery to boot!

Here's a link to a gallery that handles some of Jim's stuff:
http://www.jcgltd.com/gallery/search/search_results_sg.cfm?first=1&CFID=123977&CFTOKEN=30562186


----------



## Kevin

WOW David that's some serious talent. That's gt to be extremely difficult to execute. 


I also looked at some of the other artists being featured by the gallery, and I just love Frank Ybarra's art. I've seen his work before and it just draws me in every time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mike1950

35 degrees- how is my day starting- BBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :dash2::cray: Had a few really warm windy days and I knew they were blowing our wonderful indian summer away..............


----------



## Brink

Feeling good today :)

Was outside at 4:30am watching the Orionid meteor shower.

Moma took me on a mile walk, all sweaty and tired now, but that's ok. Maybe a drive up the mountains later :)



[attachment=12390]

Took in some nice autumn views.


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> Feeling good today :)
> 
> Was outside at 4:30am watching the Orionid meteor shower.
> 
> Moma took me on a mile walk, all sweaty and tired now, but that's ok. Maybe a drive up the mountains later :)
> 
> Took in some nice autumn views.



I was up at that time too (0330 here) ... On an FD call - sounds like your morning was much more relaxing though! :yawn:


----------



## Patrude

Could be a bit better:dash2:dash2: The refrigerator isn't doing what its supposed to do:dunno::dunno:I poked around and also gave the workings a thorough cleaning with the shop vac which the resident K-9 didnt appreciate. :also when I pulled it out to work on it the copper pipe which feeds the ice cube maker ruptured. I got that under control, finished cleaning, checking, and poking around, still isnt working. We stashed what we could in the chest freezer and now its Hi ho Hi ho off to shopping we go:dash2::dash2::dash2: this has gotta get better!


----------



## Kevin

One of our fridges went out last week. Since we have a second that forced my wife to throw some science projects out  and consolidate everything into one. 

Didn't take long to troubleshoot ours - the freezer evap coils were a solid sheet of ice - it was a bad defrost timer. My dad had one so I didn't have to drive to Sherman and get one. He's a retired HVACR owner and kept lots of spare parts when he retired. I got lucky too bad you didn't. Happy shopping.


----------



## Brink

Brink said:


> Feeling good today :)
> 
> Was outside at 4:30am watching the Orionid meteor shower.
> 
> Moma took me on a mile walk, all sweaty and tired now, but that's ok. Maybe a drive up the mountains later :)
> 
> Took in some nice autumn views.



And it just keeps getting better. :) Went up the mountains, air is clear, sunny, trees are turning. Couldn't stop at any lookouts 'cause everyone had that idea, today. Cars were backing up at the hot dog wagon. :( So, Moma drove up and around so we could see the views, then stopped at one of our fav watering holes.

Place was packed, but the owner likes me (I always show up with cutie on my arm) and cleared us a spot at the bar. Breakfast at 2:00pm is fine with me. 

Then a short walk to the toy store.


[attachment=12408]



[attachment=12409]


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> One of our fridges went out last week. Since we have a second that forced my wife to throw some science projects out  and consolidate everything into one.
> 
> Didn't take long to troubleshoot ours - the freezer evap coils were a solid sheet of ice - it was a bad defrost timer. My dad had one so I didn't have to drive to Sherman and get one. He's a retired HVACR owner and kept lots of spare parts when he retired. I got lucky too bad you didn't. Happy shopping.


 well we got it done. went to Home Depot. found one reasonably $ and got 10% Veteran's discount + free delivery. Phew! glad thats over. got ice for our cooler and will be doing indoor tailgating till its delivered. :Just gonna sit and watch some football for a bit


----------



## Kevin

I listened to the Cowgirls game today in the shop while I'm rearranging things trying to put some semblance of an actual shop back together to do some bigger flat work projects I'd like to get done in time to give away for santa time. 

The Cowgirls beat the Panthers but it sounded ugly. Our team stinks this year. The only thing going for them is that except for the Giants, the rest of the NFC east stinks too. Go Texans! That's right I'm pullin' for the Texans this year.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I listened to the Cowgirls game today in the shop while I'm rearranging things trying to put some semblance of an actual shop back together to do some bigger flat work projects I'd like to get done in time to give away for santa time.
> 
> The Cowgirls beat the Panthers but it sounded ugly. Our team stinks this year. The only thing going for them is that except for the Giants, the rest of the NFC east stinks too. Go Texans! That's right I'm pullin' for the Texans this year.



Started a fire and am doing the same thing- cleaning and re-organizing. Have christmas presents to get started on and furniture after that- cold weather means a lot more shop time.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Started a fire and am doing the same thing- cleaning and re-organizing. ...



We're still running the A/C. Terry sleeps during the weekend days because she works sat/sun nights so I stay in the shop all day so I don't wake her. 88 degrees right now in my shop and with a strong 15 mph gale rolling through I have all 5 bay doors pulled up - blows the sawdust right out I hardly ever have to sweep, and I'm not kidding.


----------



## conchwood

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started a fire and am doing the same thing- cleaning and re-organizing. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still running the A/C. Terry sleeps during the weekend days because she works sat/sun nights so I stay in the shop all day so I don't wake her. 88 degrees right now in my shop and with a strong 15 mph gale rolling through I have all 5 bay doors pulled up - blows the sawdust right out I hardly ever have to sweep, and I'm not kidding.
Click to expand...

My A/C still on as well, wind calm, no rain today, worked on yr old dining table project finally. Last week got out Bar slabs for customer and even got paid.
getting ready to post add to rent appt. almost ready, rented last yr to kid ended up with 7 living there, what a mess they left, now to rent again, debating renting for next week Fantasy Fest for quick couple grand, but don't want the drunken, pukin hassels. Changed the intake air filter on van, turbo warning came on and need to drive to Miami VA and back next friday, YUK
busiest road day of the year. Gonna take up bunch of scrap aluminum and pick up a couple logs on way back in Key Largo after 2 Dr. appts, gonna be a long day with heavy traffic. leaving at 5 am and probably won't make it back home till 8pm., doubt I'll feel like going to the parade but maybe.
Shop is full of sawdust, thinking of taking yard blower to it next time wind is blowing to piss off neighbors.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling good today :)
> 
> Was outside at 4:30am watching the Orionid meteor shower.
> 
> Moma took me on a mile walk, all sweaty and tired now, but that's ok. Maybe a drive up the mountains later :)
> 
> Took in some nice autumn views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it just keeps getting better. :) Went up the mountains, air is clear, sunny, trees are turning. Couldn't stop at any lookouts 'cause everyone had that idea, today. Cars were backing up at the hot dog wagon. :( So, Moma drove up and around so we could see the views, then stopped at one of our fav watering holes.
> 
> Place was packed, but the owner likes me (I always show up with cutie on my arm) and cleared us a spot at the bar. Breakfast at 2:00pm is fine with me.
> 
> Then a short walk to the toy store.
Click to expand...


Brink - Where is that toy store?!?!?!


----------



## Kevin

conchwood said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started a fire and am doing the same thing- cleaning and re-organizing. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still running the A/C. Terry sleeps during the weekend days because she works sat/sun nights so I stay in the shop all day so I don't wake her. 88 degrees right now in my shop and with a strong 15 mph gale rolling through I have all 5 bay doors pulled up - blows the sawdust right out I hardly ever have to sweep, and I'm not kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My A/C still on as well, wind calm, no rain today, worked on yr old dining table project finally. Last week got out Bar slabs for customer and even got paid.
> getting ready to post add to rent appt. almost ready, rented last yr to kid ended up with 7 living there, what a mess they left, now to rent again, debating renting for next week Fantasy Fest for quick couple grand, but don't want the drunken, pukin hassels. Changed the intake air filter on van, turbo warning came on and need to drive to Miami VA and back next friday, YUK
> busiest road day of the year. Gonna take up bunch of scrap aluminum and pick up a couple logs on way back in Key Largo after 2 Dr. appts, gonna be a long day with heavy traffic. leaving at 5 am and probably won't make it back home till 8pm., doubt I'll feel like going to the parade but maybe.
> Shop is full of sawdust, thinking of taking yard blower to it next time wind is blowing to piss off neighbors.
Click to expand...


I can't even see any of my neighbors, but when I want to piss them off I give my 3 bell train horn a couple of long toots. You can hear this thing all the way into town on a calm day. I called my daughter one day who lives in town, when there was no wind at all and asked here to go outside. She did, and I said I'm going to blow my train horn see if you can hear it, then I muted my phone, put my earmuffs on, and laid into it for about 3 seconds. Damn that thing is loud rattles everything in the shop. She in a couple seconds she said "Wow dad I heard it!". I live where the top red square is and she where the lower left is. 

[attachment=12414]

As the hawk flies she is 7 miles away and she didn't faintly hear it, she heard it loud and clear. I think my neighbors, many of whom are less than a half mile away, remember me when I toot my horn.


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Brink - Where is that toy store?!?!?!



Oh, sure. Give up the place, then someone buys all the goodies on my wish list...lol

It's in Cold Spring. Fountain Square Antiques.


----------



## conchwood

[attachment=12436][attachment=12435][attachment=12434][attachment=12433][attachment=12432][attachment=12431][attachment=12433][attachment=12431][attachment=12432][attachment=12431]


Kevin said:


> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started a fire and am doing the same thing- cleaning and re-organizing. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still running the A/C. Terry sleeps during the weekend days because she works sat/sun nights so I stay in the shop all day so I don't wake her. 88 degrees right now in my shop and with a strong 15 mph gale rolling through I have all 5 bay doors pulled up - blows the sawdust right out I hardly ever have to sweep, and I'm not kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My A/C still on as well, wind calm, no rain today, worked on yr old dining table project finally. Last week got out Bar slabs for customer and even got paid.
> getting ready to post add to rent appt. almost ready, rented last yr to kid ended up with 7 living there, what a mess they left, now to rent again, debating renting for next week Fantasy Fest for quick couple grand, but don't want the drunken, pukin hassels. Changed the intake air filter on van, turbo warning came on and need to drive to Miami VA and back next friday, YUK
> busiest road day of the year. Gonna take up bunch of scrap aluminum and pick up a couple logs on way back in Key Largo after 2 Dr. appts, gonna be a long day with heavy traffic. leaving at 5 am and probably won't make it back home till 8pm., doubt I'll feel like going to the parade but maybe.
> Shop is full of sawdust, thinking of taking yard blower to it next time wind is blowing to piss off neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't even see any of my neighbors, but when I want to piss them off I give my 3 bell train horn a couple of long toots. You can hear this thing all the way into town on a calm day. I called my daughter one day who lives in town, when there was no wind at all and asked here to go outside. She did, and I said I'm going to blow my train horn see if you can hear it, then I muted my phone, put my earmuffs on, and laid into it for about 3 seconds. Damn that thing is loud rattles everything in the shop. She in a couple seconds she said "Wow dad I heard it!". I live where the top red square is and she where the lower left is.
> 
> 
> 
> As the hawk flies she is 7 miles away and she didn't faintly hear it, she heard it loud and clear. I think my neighbors, many of whom are less than a half mile away, remember me when I toot my horn.
Click to expand...


I'd probably get locked up with something like that. Just got back from taking the kids out to the pier for their evenging walk, got to the corner and cops had street blocked off to auto traffic, the annual zombie bike ride was going on looked to be around 4-5,000 bicycles on the road, 4-8 abreast all the way from the next Island to the beach as far as I could see there were "zombies" on bikes of all shapes and sizes and most with libations as well going to the beach where they had a band set up and LOTS of liquer etc. what a mob. I took a few shots but they do not do justice to the amount of people and this is just a warm-up to next weeks events everyday ending with the Fantasy Fest Parade on Saturday eve. I think it's time to learn body painting, maybe I can offer my services as a painters helper, or prep work?
Doug


----------



## Kevin

When I was younger that would've been right down my alley. Now, I avoid such events at all costs.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> When I was younger that would've been right down my alley. Now, I avoid such events at all costs.



100% agreement.


----------



## conchwood

Kevin said:


> When I was younger that would've been right down my alley. Now, I avoid such events at all costs.



Thats my problem, except I live here and it is a SMALL Island


----------



## kweinert

Could have been a better weekend.

I found a new wood that I'm sensitive to. I don't even know what it is. I was looking for a hardwood that I could create threaded blocks from for the bases of glue blocks. I picked it up at Woodcraft in their $2/lb, $8 max random exotic remainders.

I started getting a bit congested when I was drilling the holes but I didn't really pay attention to it. Got a little worse when I was doing the threading. It really hit me when I cut the blocks off the main piece on the bandsaw.

Note that for these operations I was not wearing my respirator. I just didn't think there was that much dust being generated. I definitely had it on when I started turning the block but by then it was too late.

A bit of Benedril and sitting down for a while (like the rest of the day) took care of it.

That piece of wood will be going to the next turner's meeting (with a note on it) as it's just not worth it to me to try it again.

The weekend didn't end too badly though: I got an email from Rockler that one of the parts for the cradle shipped (it was originally delayed until Nov/Dec) and we had a nice walk Sunday afternoon. Temps in the mid 60s, a quiet breeze, and abundant sunshine did the trick.

Ken


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> ... get new (used) batteries for the welder. ...



I was bemoaning the fact yesterday that I need to get a new one for my welder also. It's toast. I love my welder (Miller Bobcat) but it's a RPITA replacing the battery - got to pull the whole end panel off. Terrible design on that part of it.


----------



## cabomhn

It's been an easy Monday for me so far. I am about to go and take some of my friends to the local woodworking store and get them a couple things they need so they can try making some pens. They both took the intro woodturning class this past weekend and are pretty excited to learn some new skills in woodturning. I've been going through all of the cutoffs you guys here have generously given me and been milling them down to pen blank size so that they have some stock to work with and don't have to go to woodcraft and pay $5 a blank!

I have a woodworking class tonight myself! It's a 4 week class where we will be making a chess board and pieces full set. Everything is pretty basic, but turning small pieces on the lathe will really be new to me since I've really focused my efforts on larger pieces using primarily bowl gouges and hollowers, so I will definitely need to relearn how to use some of the smaller spindle tools. 


Here's another random quote for you guys, always good to get some motivation for the rest of your week!

"Well done is better than well said."
- Benjamin Franklin


Plain and simple but it really hits home for me


----------



## Kevin

cabomhn said:


> ...
> "Well done is better than well said."
> - Benjamin Franklin
> ...



Well said done.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I was bemoaning the fact yesterday that I need to get a new one for my welder also. It's toast. I love my welder (Miller Bobcat) but it's a RPITA replacing the battery - got to pull the whole end panel off. Terrible design on that part of it.



I pull a battery off the scrap pile that has just enough umph to run the ignition and excite the coils. I clamp the cables to the posts.


[attachment=12460]

You'll notice the high tech, linear starter tied to the lifting eye.

(cheap, cheap, cheap) lol


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was bemoaning the fact yesterday that I need to get a new one for my welder also. It's toast. I love my welder (Miller Bobcat) but it's a RPITA replacing the battery - got to pull the whole end panel off. Terrible design on that part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pull a battery off the scrap pile that has just enough umph to run the ignition and excite the coils. I clamp the cables to the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice the high tech, linear starter tied to the lifting eye.
> 
> (cheap, cheap, cheap) lol
Click to expand...


The battery didn't even have enough ump to allow the engine to go to idle. Evertytime it would attempt it the governor would say _"Oh no you don't. There's not battery in the circuit boys we have to keep running at full speed or die."_


----------



## Brink

Quite often I find my auto throttle will stay at idle, or full speed. Then I find she walked away from her spot.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Quite often I find my auto throttle will stay at idle, or full speed. Then I find she walked away from her spot.


----------



## RexB

Did some work on my bandsaw and the blade came off the wheel tracks. This showed me that it was dull, 12 inch sears. So then I used the scroll saw on a alphabet snake for a grandchild and broke the scroll saw blade. Believing that the two were a sign I quit for the day.

But it was sure fun while it lasted!! 
Plus I still have my ten fingers and no one got hurt!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was bemoaning the fact yesterday that I need to get a new one for my welder also. It's toast. I love my welder (Miller Bobcat) but it's a RPITA replacing the battery - got to pull the whole end panel off. Terrible design on that part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pull a battery off the scrap pile that has just enough umph to run the ignition and excite the coils. I clamp the cables to the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice the high tech, linear starter tied to the lifting eye.
> 
> (cheap, cheap, cheap) lol
Click to expand...

Looks like an old wisconson motor. Simaler to an onan.


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks like an old wisconson motor. Simaler to an onan.



Lol, it's an Onan.


----------



## Kevin

Looks like an old Onan, similar to a Wisconsin. 

:zing:


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's engine dyslexia.......yeah, that's it......LOL


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> It's engine dyslexia.......yeah, that's it......LOL



You've forgotten more about small engines than most of us know.


----------



## cabomhn

Well today at my class I did the first round of glue up for the chess board and turned my first chess piece. I had to dip out early so I didn't have time to finish up the other pieces but I will be working hard over the next week to try to make 3 more pieces that match perfectly (or somewhat close). This is my first time using spindle tools since making my first little goblet in my intro class. Well here it is! Hopefully I can make a pretty good quality board and piece set when all is said and done. 

[attachment=12477]


----------



## NYWoodturner

cabomhn said:


> Well today at my class I did the first round of glue up for the chess board and turned my first chess piece. I had to dip out early so I didn't have time to finish up the other pieces but I will be working hard over the next week to try to make 3 more pieces that match perfectly (or somewhat close). This is my first time using spindle tools since making my first little goblet in my intro class. Well here it is! Hopefully I can make a pretty good quality board and piece set when all is said and done.



Nice Matt. I like it. I've often thought about doing a chess set but really don't think I have the patience.
Looking forward to seeing the set develop.
Scott


----------



## Patrude

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:wow, what a difference a day makes!!! Today was much better than yesterday, our new fridge will be delivered Thursday, we're tailgatin it till then, but at least we have daylight here. I eaven managed to get some shop time and that felt really great. Made a run of "toaster Tongs" Ash for the two tongs and purpleheart for the center wecge. looks pretty good. Should end up with about 25


----------



## cabomhn

NYWoodturner said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well today at my class I did the first round of glue up for the chess board and turned my first chess piece. I had to dip out early so I didn't have time to finish up the other pieces but I will be working hard over the next week to try to make 3 more pieces that match perfectly (or somewhat close). This is my first time using spindle tools since making my first little goblet in my intro class. Well here it is! Hopefully I can make a pretty good quality board and piece set when all is said and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Matt. I like it. I've often thought about doing a chess set but really don't think I have the patience.
> Looking forward to seeing the set develop.
> Scott
Click to expand...


Thanks! The only thing I wish was different is not using poplar for the pieces. I'm really considering getting a different kind of wood to use because the poplar chips out so easily and really isn't that visually pleasing, we'll see.


----------



## NYWoodturner

cabomhn said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well today at my class I did the first round of glue up for the chess board and turned my first chess piece. I had to dip out early so I didn't have time to finish up the other pieces but I will be working hard over the next week to try to make 3 more pieces that match perfectly (or somewhat close). This is my first time using spindle tools since making my first little goblet in my intro class. Well here it is! Hopefully I can make a pretty good quality board and piece set when all is said and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Matt. I like it. I've often thought about doing a chess set but really don't think I have the patience.
> Looking forward to seeing the set develop.
> Scott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! The only thing I wish was different is not using poplar for the pieces. I'm really considering getting a different kind of wood to use because the poplar chips out so easily and really isn't that visually pleasing, we'll see.
Click to expand...


Agreed. What is the diameter of the base and what is the max height ? I might be able to scrounge up some maple or holly for the white pieces.


----------



## cabomhn

NYWoodturner said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well today at my class I did the first round of glue up for the chess board and turned my first chess piece. I had to dip out early so I didn't have time to finish up the other pieces but I will be working hard over the next week to try to make 3 more pieces that match perfectly (or somewhat close). This is my first time using spindle tools since making my first little goblet in my intro class. Well here it is! Hopefully I can make a pretty good quality board and piece set when all is said and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Matt. I like it. I've often thought about doing a chess set but really don't think I have the patience.
> Looking forward to seeing the set develop.
> Scott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! The only thing I wish was different is not using poplar for the pieces. I'm really considering getting a different kind of wood to use because the poplar chips out so easily and really isn't that visually pleasing, we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. What is the diameter of the base and what is the max height ? I might be able to scrounge up some maple or holly for the white pieces.
Click to expand...


It's about 1 1/8" x 3". I would imagine the pawns to be about 2" and the queen/king to be about 3.5". In a future set I would love to do staved pieces (really really small staves) inlaid with ebony veneer but that's WAY down the road.


----------



## NYWoodturner

cabomhn said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well today at my class I did the first round of glue up for the chess board and turned my first chess piece. I had to dip out early so I didn't have time to finish up the other pieces but I will be working hard over the next week to try to make 3 more pieces that match perfectly (or somewhat close). This is my first time using spindle tools since making my first little goblet in my intro class. Well here it is! Hopefully I can make a pretty good quality board and piece set when all is said and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Matt. I like it. I've often thought about doing a chess set but really don't think I have the patience.
> Looking forward to seeing the set develop.
> Scott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! The only thing I wish was different is not using poplar for the pieces. I'm really considering getting a different kind of wood to use because the poplar chips out so easily and really isn't that visually pleasing, we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. What is the diameter of the base and what is the max height ? I might be able to scrounge up some maple or holly for the white pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about 1 1/8" x 3". I would imagine the pawns to be about 2" and the queen/king to be about 3.5". In a future set I would love to do staved pieces (really really small staves) inlaid with ebony veneer but that's WAY down the road.
Click to expand...


Ok.. On some levels that makes you some what of a maniac... pm me your address and I will add to your madness !


----------



## Brink

[attachment=12535]

That's my day


----------



## Brink

Hahahaha


----------



## firemedic

Actually want brink meant was that he is king of the fairies.

:lolol:


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> Actually want brink meant was that he is king of the fairies.
> 
> :lolol:



How do you come up with that?


----------



## Kevin

He's a Masonic Jesuit Illumanist who is using that board to pass a secret code to the Alien Rosicrucian hordes on when the invasion should take place! Look at the "scribbling" on that board. I'm somewhat familiar with Alien code characters from my time as one of their unfortunate abductees:

[attachment=12542]

Brink! One of our own and right here in River City!


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> How do you come up with that?



The crown... King fairy of the woods!


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> He's a Masonic Jesuit Illumanist who is using that board to pass a secret code to the Alien Rosicrucian hordes on when the invasion should take place! Look at the "scribbling" on that board. I'm somewhat familiar with Alien code characters from my time as one of their unfortunate abductees:
> 
> Brink! One of our own and right here in River City!



But where?



firemedic said:


> The crown... King fairy of the woods!


 
Crown? You see a crown? That's messy hair! How do you see a crown?


----------



## Brink

[attachment=12543]

This what a crown looks like.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Crown? You see a crown? That's messy hair! How do you see a crown?



[attachment=12544]


I feel for ya Tom. It's hard to work with these alien sympathizers.


----------



## firemedic

haha...


----------



## Brink

That's not a crown, either. Man you messed up. Lol


----------



## Kevin

firemedic said:


> haha...



I recognize that guy girl thing. 

(P.S fixed your signature you can't use quote tags around the url everything else was correct)


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a good day at work, scored some stainless steel plate! Had therapy too and did some new excersizes, curls are getting a little easier. Worked part time job after that, might be getting a killer deal on a new old stock echo cs8000 chainsaw! And I think I can work it off so it won't really cost me any money! Came home and finished the tear down on the lathe headstock and degreased it in the parts washer with wire brushes, man it was cruddy. and now I got my feet up and I'm on the wb!  A good day.


----------



## firemedic

Joe Rebuild said:


> :happymail:
> 
> No tree is safe :csnut:



Nice!!!


----------



## Kenbo

Got a good laugh from the antics on this thread today. That should count for something. 

Nice drawing Brink.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> :happymail:
> 
> No tree is safe :csnut:


You just had to show up my cs8000 didn't ya! LOL


----------



## Brink

Today, I thought I'd venture out for a drive and visit the shop. Half way there, I blow out a brake line. ( thanx salty ny winters). I really don't like taking my cars in for repairs, but I had no choice. I take it to a place within walking distance from home. They call a few hours later, it's done, and for not much $. so that was pretty OK.

Later, Kevin showed me how to imbed a video on WB, hopefully I'll look a little less simple.


----------



## Kevin

Greg, my 395 bars will fit Rob's 3120 won't they? I never thought of that but I think it's the same pattern is that correct?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Greg, my 395 bars will fit Rob's 3120 won't they? I never thought of that but I think it's the same pattern is that correct?


I don't know for sure. If the chain pitch and gauge is the same all Rob has to do is match up the bar stud holes and the oiler holes. Just lay one bar on top of the other and make sure the holes line up. In his original post about the 3120 the chain size was on the box in the pic. Kevin, if you are running a husky brand bar the chain size and gauge will be stamped on the bar. Some after market brands will also stamp the bar, but not all.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ... if you are running a husky brand bar the chain size and gauge will be stamped on the bar. ..



I run GB PRO Titanium long bars exclusively. Also will it matter if his is an 8 pin sprocket over my 7 pin? That shouldn't matter right?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... if you are running a husky brand bar the chain size and gauge will be stamped on the bar. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run GB PRO Titanium long bars exclusively. Also will it matter if his is an 8 pin sprocket over my 7 pin? That shouldn't matter right?
Click to expand...

Sprocket size won't matter. I don't even want to think about what a titanium bar cost.  I tried looking on bailey's site for chain size and gauge, new 3120's apear to be running 404 .063 gauge. But that is not what I saw in Robs post.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ok, I found Robs original post, The pic of the chain reel box says 3/8 .058, That seems light to me. Rob may want to change the drive sprocket if this is the size of his chain. Unless Kevin, you are running the same size chain


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok, I found Robs original post, The pic of the chain reel box says 3/8 .058, That seems light to me. Rob may want to change the drive sprocket if this is the size of his chain. Unless Kevin, you are running the same size chain



Greg - I dont understand half of what you say but you amaze me.


----------



## davduckman2010

NYWoodturner said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I found Robs original post, The pic of the chain reel box says 3/8 .058, That seems light to me. Rob may want to change the drive sprocket if this is the size of his chain. Unless Kevin, you are running the same size chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg - I dont understand half of what you say but you amaze me.
Click to expand...


yep scott gregs one smart dude


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok, I found Robs original post, The pic of the chain reel box says 3/8 .058, That seems light to me. Rob may want to change the drive sprocket if this is the size of his chain. Unless Kevin, you are running the same size chain



Rob must be living right. I think his life is simply charmed by being married to Zoe, as is mine by being married to Terry. Whatever the case my bar and the chain I have sharpened for him is a 3/8 pitch and .058 gage. Just what the doctor ordered (bones were you in on this too just to get free :ufw: ?

Rob I will get the 53" bar and it's "scary sharp" chain on the way. I know you said your 36" bar will keep you busy with the smaller stuff for a while. I cannot send the 6' bar also. If you ever need it I will loan that also but you have to send the 53" back first - I cannot be left with just a 36" bar for Helga. 

Speaking of Helga, Hilda, Heidi and Hannah, what name have you assigned to your new Swedish gal? I think all Husky chainsaws should be given female Swedish or Germanic names that start with the letter "H" and for your new Swedish gal I suggest Hadwig - pronounced _hodd-veeg_ which means _relentless female warrior_. And since Zoe is kind of a relentless female warrior when it comes to slaying urban lumber it just has to fit.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Alright Dave n Scott quit it! My hats getting tight due to a swollen head.  It's not that I'm so smart, just experianced, not any smarter than anyone else. It's just that I used to earn a living wrenching on this stuff. 
If I know something I'll share what I know, if I don't know I'll be honest about that too.


----------



## Twig Man

Had a great day off from work today. I jumped on the roadking and went picking. Going on the bike keeps me from buying to many things LOL. I found a guy with a 52 harley in a warehouse. I am supposed to go back and talk to him Sat. Never would give me a price. It was awesome.


----------



## Patrude

It's been a good day, and that works for me. Our new fridge was delivered today, up and running which means we can stop tailgatingI hate to admit this, but I was actually getting used to stepping out onto the deck to get something out of the cooler:teethlaugh:Well. I also did my part time job which helps to get some shop $$ and best of all, I got to spend 3 hours in the shop. My wife and I are doing a craft show here in town this Saturday. She has all sewn and embrpidered goods and I got the wood shavings stuff. This will be our first show and I will be sure to post some pictures. I'll be sleeping well tonight:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Patrude said:


> It's been a good day, and that works for me. Our new fridge was delivered today, up and running which means we can stop tailgatingI hate to admit this, but I was actually getting used to stepping out onto the deck to get something out of the cooler:teethlaugh:Well. I also did my part time job which helps to get some shop $$ and best of all, I got to spend 3 hours in the shop. My wife and I are doing a craft show here in town this Saturday. She has all sewn and embrpidered goods and I got the wood shavings stuff. This will be our first show and I will be sure to post some pictures. I'll be sleeping well tonight:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Best of luck to you bth on your show !
Scott


----------



## cabomhn

Hey guys, thought I would post up some of my progress from today at the shop, nothing fully completed but still some cool progress. I'm pretty excited about the laminations on the chess pieces to be turned, it took FOREVER but I think the result is going to be pretty worth while. The piece on the right is the Knight, the ebony section is going to be the horse part and that will be turned round and then hand carved. The second from the right is the King/Queen pieces, the king will have the top and the cross in ebony, the next pieces are the rooks, the bishops, and then one pawn. I have to do a second round of lamination to finish the rest of the pawns. Then I have to start all over and do the same thing for the other half of the set with opposite colors, and then holly accents on the top. 

[attachment=12670]

[attachment=12671]

[attachment=12672]

Also made a peppermill today while I was waiting in between for the glue to dry. Starting my peppermill making crusade for christmas gifts now so I am trying to get 3 more down this weekend and 4 salts shakers next weekend. 

[attachment=12673]


----------



## Kenbo

Pretty awesome progress. I can see why those lamination took forever. Nicely done.
The pepper mill looks fantastic too.


----------



## cabomhn

Joe Rebuild said:


> Stihl gave me a brand new saw under warrantee this morning



That's awesome! I love warrantees


----------



## firemedic

Nouice!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> Stihl gave me a brand new saw under warrantee this morning


I'm assuming that's the one that failed due to dirt ingestion? Now you know to keep an eye on the filter and maintenance and make sure the filter seals good.  Hows the big boy, er I mean girl? You fire it up yet?


----------



## Kevin

Well not my "day" but it's how my last "few" days have been. When I am ill it's like being married to Nurse Ratched except I am the only inmate in the asylum - I got no backup!  Thankfully she is at work now.


----------



## Brink

Can I be chief??? I'm good at not saying much.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Today should have been a shop day, but instead it was a storm prep day. Filled all the gas cans, got the generator ready, sharpened the chainsaws, got food and water ready... Brink - you ready? Hopefully it wont be as bad as they are calling for. My city girl wife doesn't do well with no power. For me it the most peaceful time ever.


----------



## Brink

Momas a farm girl. She got everything ready.


----------



## Kenbo

I spent 9 hours in my shop today. It was a total struggle with my left hand going pins and needles all day. I was bound and determined to finish my day and get my wheels completed for the Conestoga wagon. This numb hand isn't going to beat me. 9 hours later, I have 4 completed wheels.  Numbness stop me from enjoying my hobby my @$$. I am paying for it a little now, as my hand is paining a bit, but it was 100% worth it. I had a great day and I didn't let a little health problem stop me from doing what I love to do. I'm doing it again tomorrow and I'm going to hit it with the same attitude. My hands don't govern what I do, I govern what my hands do. Period!!


----------



## conchwood

Made it back yesterday from Miami, drove downtown this mourning to vote and saw more crazy looking people than at the V.A. I guess living in KW really is like being in a open air insane asylum and gee I thought I was "normal" all this time.
On the way back home, my wife wanted me to go down a backstreet to check out this "car/boat" this guy from Texas built and will be in the parade, 
www.runaground.net
He took an auto down to the chassis and rebuilt it back up in the shape of a 3 masted boat, pretty cool looking, had a nice visit with him and he is thinking of building another possibly here with some of my local woods and help. Not in serious talks at the moment, but would maybe be a fun project if it came together.


----------



## conchwood

That storm that passed by couple days ago took down a large dilly tree, I'll probably pick up some of the wood to mill, anyone interested in sapodilla?
it is a very dense wood and tough to work with because of it's hardness. I've run into many woodworkers with turners elbow trying to turn on a lathe and I've had simular experiences. It is pretty wood though, I've seen a couple nails
in it already along with some termite damage which is what probably doomed it in the first place, but there is a lot of good wood there as well.
Doug


----------



## NYWoodturner

conchwood said:


> That storm that passed by couple days ago took down a large dilly tree, I'll probably pick up some of the wood to mill, anyone interested in sapodilla?
> it is a very dense wood and tough to work with because of it's hardness. I've run into many woodworkers with turners elbow trying to turn on a lathe and I've had simular experiences. It is pretty wood though, I've seen a couple nails
> in it already along with some termite damage which is what probably doomed it in the first place, but there is a lot of good wood there as well.
> Doug



Doug - what does it look like? Is it worth the effort ?


----------



## conchwood

NYWoodturner said:


> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> That storm that passed by couple days ago took down a large dilly tree, I'll probably pick up some of the wood to mill, anyone interested in sapodilla?
> it is a very dense wood and tough to work with because of it's hardness. I've run into many woodworkers with turners elbow trying to turn on a lathe and I've had simular experiences. It is pretty wood though, I've seen a couple nails
> in it already along with some termite damage which is what probably doomed it in the first place, but there is a lot of good wood there as well.
> Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug - what does it look like? Is it worth the effort ?
Click to expand...


I call it "wild Cherry" because of it's deep red color. If I get some clear pieces they should be pretty nice. Green it should work a little easier, I would not want to turn it dry, It is pretty stable wood though, someone was turning it into mallets a while ago but have not noticed anything latley,


----------



## NYWoodturner

conchwood said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> That storm that passed by couple days ago took down a large dilly tree, I'll probably pick up some of the wood to mill, anyone interested in sapodilla?
> it is a very dense wood and tough to work with because of it's hardness. I've run into many woodworkers with turners elbow trying to turn on a lathe and I've had simular experiences. It is pretty wood though, I've seen a couple nails
> in it already along with some termite damage which is what probably doomed it in the first place, but there is a lot of good wood there as well.
> Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug - what does it look like? Is it worth the effort ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call it "wild Cherry" because of it's deep red color. If I get some clear pieces they should be pretty nice. Green it should work a little easier, I would not want to turn it dry, It is pretty stable wood though, someone was turning it into mallets a while ago but have not noticed anything latley,
Click to expand...


I would be interested definitely - keep us posted. Think turner .... different size dimensions than those flat head guys.....


----------



## firemedic

conch, is that the tree chicle latex is harvested from? How elastic is it in the sense of taking abuse? I'm curious because I've never seen it in person. Thanks!


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Today should have been a shop day, but instead it was a storm prep day. Filled all the gas cans, got the generator ready, sharpened the chainsaws, got food and water ready... Brink - you ready? Hopefully it wont be as bad as they are calling for. My city girl wife doesn't do well with no power. For me it the most peaceful time ever.





[attachment=12763]

I'm poised and ready to react.


----------



## conchwood

NYWoodturner said:


> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> That storm that passed by couple days ago took down a large dilly tree, I'll probably pick up some of the wood to mill, anyone interested in sapodilla?
> it is a very dense wood and tough to work with because of it's hardness. I've run into many woodworkers with turners elbow trying to turn on a lathe and I've had simular experiences. It is pretty wood though, I've seen a couple nails
> in it already along with some termite damage which is what probably doomed it in the first place, but there is a lot of good wood there as well.
> Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug - what does it look like? Is it worth the effort ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call it "wild Cherry" because of it's deep red color. If I get some clear pieces they should be pretty nice. Green it should work a little easier, I would not want to turn it dry, It is pretty stable wood though, someone was turning it into mallets a while ago but have not noticed anything latley,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be interested definitely - keep us posted. Think turner .... different size dimensions than those flat head guys.....
Click to expand...


I will be posting pics as I pick up the stuff, there are some nice turning block sizes already on the ground if anyone is interested, send me sizes and I'll pick up, resaw, pack and ship for minimal fee + shipping. The ones I saw yesterday went from 4-8" dia heartwood and about 2' long. some have termite which I would cut out or leave altogether but there is a lot of good wood. The tree grew with a split, (possibly 2 seedlings) but were somewhat joined, when the wind picked up from the south it blew the one side over into the powerlines and left the other half standing, but as the storm (sandy) passed us the wind shifted from the north and took the other half of the tree. They have hired a local tree cutter whom has started but the weekend off for "Naked Fest" I assume he will be back on monday and I'll try to get him to leave me some longet sections, He's never worked with me in past so we will see. At least I can pick up what has already been cut.
This is the tree they make chewing gum from, Paco, my partner lives around the corner and is keeping tabs on it. If I get by today, I'll try and get some pics to post.
Doug


----------



## conchwood

firemedic said:


> conch, is that the tree chicle latex is harvested from? How elastic is it in the sense of taking abuse? I'm curious because I've never seen it in person. Thanks!



My partner Paco says it is the tree they make chewing gum from. There was someone making round "Mallets" out of it years ago, it is known as a very tough wood, it will split some if allowed to dry too quickly, Green should be easier to work with on a lathe but I would not even attempt dry, would be simular to cast Iron turning. Anyone interested, I'll go by and pick up some off the ground and resaw and ship for minimal fee + shipping. I'm interested in the larger pieces still attached to the tree. This stuff is very heavy, I suspect does not float, and has sap oozing out where cut. I'll post some pics later.
Doug


----------



## woodtickgreg

I went to a monster truck show yesterday, free tickets and parking, watched em crush cars, wheelie, do donuts, and blow a very expensive engine! Whats not to like about 1500 to 2000hp blown engines! I still don't know if I can hear anything today? Which comes to today, a lazy sunday morning drinking coffee and chilling, playing with the cats, I haven't had one of those days in a very long time! I'm gonna get the last coat of paint on the lathe head stock casting today and that's about it, I'm gonna take some time for myself today and just relax.


----------



## Brink

Spent the morning sharpening an old cross cut saw, refinished the handle. Did some chores around the house.

Then Moma Brink took me on a 4 mile walk. Feeling good, and getting stronger. That's all I'm doing for today.


----------



## cabomhn

Pretty good day. Got a little more shop time in today, cut about 240 pieces for my segmented piece I'm working on, and then I turned my first chess piece out of my ebony/maple/walnut veneer glue up. I'm pretty happy with how it looks and i think it will be good once I make the full set and have them sanded and finished!

[attachment=12791]


----------



## firemedic

Man, that is looking really cool!


----------



## NYWoodturner

cabomhn said:


> Pretty good day. Got a little more shop time in today, cut about 240 pieces for my segmented piece I'm working on, and then I turned my first chess piece out of my ebony/maple/walnut veneer glue up. I'm pretty happy with how it looks and i think it will be good once I make the full set and have them sanded and finished!



Nice job Matt ! I never would have expected that pattern out of your layout. Really really nice !
Scott


----------



## Kevin

Looks great Matt. I'm with Scott, I had to open another tab and look at your lams and then the rough piece several times before I could "see" it. Very nice. 

My day went pretty well. I started on a pepper mill for Mizer (already got you one done Brian) and when my wife woke up around 2:30 she got dressed for her &pm shift at the hospital, and we went to an Italian restuarant and they goofed on my order and brought some kind of fettucini instead of the salmon cabaranatta or whatever it's called, so they let us keep that for her dinner tonight at work no charge since she likes noodle dishes, and brought me something I could eat. 

The waitress was actually really good one she just made a mistake. The cook came out himself and took my order the second time as a personal gesture, and had it sitting in front of me in less than 5 minutes! Since I didn't have time to wait for the salmon he suggested a beefed up spaghetti that he guaranteed I'd like it. I told him I'm noit a huge fan of spaghetti but he loaded it with meatballs, the house sausage, and it had beef too. I can't describe how good it was. 

Then we went to my parents and watched the Cowboys make an awesome comeback, then throw it away. What a sick turn of events due IMO mainly to bad play calling on our coach's part. He's got to go. My wife had to leave before the end of the game thankfully so she didn't have to watch. I texted her while ago and told her though lol. But she nor I get too worked up about it. My sister . . . way different story. She'll have a bad day at work tomorrow. 

All in all a great day. Going to take my meds and lay in bed and flip around the dumb-a-vision. Might check in later if not g'night John Boy . . . . . g'night Ellen . . . .


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Then we went to my parents and watched the Cowboys make an awesome comeback, then throw it away. What a sick turn of events due IMO mainly to bad play calling on our coach's part. He's got to go. My wife had to leave before the end of the game thankfully so she didn't have to watch. I texted her while ago and told her though lol. But she nor I get too worked up about it. My sister . . . way different story. She'll have a bad day at work tomorrow.



And in contrast I got to watch the Broncos actually lead for an entire game - spread out their offense over an entire game instead of just the 2nd half :) Defense did a pretty good job of shutting down the NO offense as well.

While out in the shop I turned 5 styluses and got the mortise and tenons cut for the prototype cradle. Then I put myself back in the house trying to remember how to breathe after cleaning up. I guess there was still enough of the dust from that wood I had a reaction to out there to get me again. You'd think I'd learn, but this one evidently doesn't take much at all to get to me.

Ken


----------



## Kenbo

Started physio therapy today. I'm not very optimistic about this. Not much more to say about that I guess.


----------



## Brink

Hang in there Ken...


----------



## Patrude

Pictures of our ctaft show booth here in Taunton which was on Saturday. Had fun and met some interesting folks too. It was a one day show which my wife did up custom aprons and kitchen accessories with her embroidery and woodwork from my shop. I made up a bunch of "Toaster Tongs" ash and purpleheart. pens and a variety of bowls and turned boxes. Spent a wonderful day together with my wife and helping a local cause ; what could be better


----------



## Kevin

That's a great looking booth with lots of beautiful goodies.


----------



## Mizer

Patrude said:


> Pictures of our ctaft show booth here in Taunton which was on Saturday. Had fun and met some interesting folks too. It was a one day show which my wife did up custom aprons and kitchen accessories with her embroidery and woodwork from my shop. I made up a bunch of "Toaster Tongs" ash and purpleheart. pens and a variety of bowls and turned boxes. Spent a wonderful day together with my wife and helping a local cause ; what could be better


Nice! I like your pen display.


----------



## DKMD

Today was a good one... I worked the weekend, so I was off today. I got a piece of Dean's myrtle(or maple) burl turned into a platter. I'll post the pics when I get back from cubscouts with my son. I also started on a farmhouse style pitcher that the wife requested, but I haven't sorted out the handle on that piece yet. 

I did a little more on a vase I promised to Kevin and then soaked it with JB Weld wood hardener. It's the first time I've used the product, but I think I'm really going to like it... It's basically really thin epoxy, and it seems to firm up punky stuff quite nicely. I've got to re-turn the inside and give it the same treatment at some point.

All in all, it was a good day!


----------



## Brink

Today was great, a little storm to liven things up. Went to work for the first time in a couple weeks. Much better than sitting at home, even if I was on a computer all day.


----------



## conchwood

Joe Rebuild said:


> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firemedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> conch, is that the tree chicle latex is harvested from? How elastic is it in the sense of taking abuse? I'm curious because I've never seen it in person. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My partner Paco says it is the tree they make chewing gum from. There was someone making round "Mallets" out of it years ago, it is known as a very tough wood, it will split some if allowed to dry too quickly, Green should be easier to work with on a lathe but I would not even attempt dry, would be simular to cast Iron turning. Anyone interested, I'll go by and pick up some off the ground and resaw and ship for minimal fee + shipping. I'm interested in the larger pieces still attached to the tree. This stuff is very heavy, I suspect does not float, and has sap oozing out where cut. I'll post some pics later.
> Doug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like a piece.
Click to expand...


How BIG??


----------



## conchwood

conchwood said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firemedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> conch, is that the tree chicle latex is harvested from? How elastic is it in the sense of taking abuse? I'm curious because I've never seen it in person. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My partner Paco says it is the tree they make chewing gum from. There was someone making round "Mallets" out of it years ago, it is known as a very tough wood, it will split some if allowed to dry too quickly, Green should be easier to work with on a lathe but I would not even attempt dry, would be simular to cast Iron turning. Anyone interested, I'll go by and pick up some off the ground and resaw and ship for minimal fee + shipping. I'm interested in the larger pieces still attached to the tree. This stuff is very heavy, I suspect does not float, and has sap oozing out where cut. I'll post some pics later.
> Doug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like a piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How BIG??
Click to expand...


I brought home 6 good sized chunks, Neighbor accross st had rented a bobcat and was able to use to unload van so I'll be back tomorrow for the other pieces, trunk etc. The cutter had to quick today to get a larger saw to drop the trunk section and hopes to have down by noon tomorrow, Paco slabbed another piece of the large Womans Tounge, one last one to slab hopefully tomorrow and I can get it out of here. 
My eyes start burning just looking at that stuff, I think that will be the LAST I'll bring home of that stuff. I've said this before. Anyhow will be milling Sapodilla if anyone's wanting some let me know what size, The trunk will yield some 8'long X 28" wide slabs, Not sure how thick I will be able to move, this stuff is HEAVY, dense and purdy red. You do not want to turn it dried. Pics comming soon
Doug


----------



## conchwood

[attachment=12856][attachment=12855]


Joe Rebuild said:


> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> My partner Paco says it is the tree they make chewing gum from. There was someone making round "Mallets" out of it years ago, it is known as a very tough wood, it will split some if allowed to dry too quickly, Green should be easier to work with on a lathe but I would not even attempt dry, would be simular to cast Iron turning. Anyone interested, I'll go by and pick up some off the ground and resaw and ship for minimal fee + shipping. I'm interested in the larger pieces still attached to the tree. This stuff is very heavy, I suspect does not float, and has sap oozing out where cut. I'll post some pics later.
> Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How BIG??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I brought home 6 good sized chunks, Neighbor accross st had rented a bobcat and was able to use to unload van so I'll be back tomorrow for the other pieces, trunk etc. The cutter had to quick today to get a larger saw to drop the trunk section and hopes to have down by noon tomorrow, Paco slabbed another piece of the large Womans Tounge, one last one to slab hopefully tomorrow and I can get it out of here.
> My eyes start burning just looking at that stuff, I think that will be the LAST I'll bring home of that stuff. I've said this before. Anyhow will be milling Sapodilla if anyone's wanting some let me know what size, The trunk will yield some 8'long X 28" wide slabs, Not sure how thick I will be able to move, this stuff is HEAVY, dense and purdy red. You do not want to turn it dried. Pics comming soon
> Doug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow nice big slabs. How does it dry?
Click to expand...


Here are the pieces stacked up for pickup, you can see the sap (gum) leaking out of the ends, I'll try and remember to take my camera tomorrow. It does or will split when drying sepecially if too fast. the best is to throw it overboard with a rope attached for a few months in salt water then allow to dry slowly although it only splits in a couple places, not usually all over. Instead of handles it would make excellent mallet heads, this stuff is TOUGH., Paco says in Mexico, they use end cuts and hollow slightly "dish" one end which they use to process their Taco shells with and imports some flavor as well to the Taco. End cuts would make good chopping blocks, tables etc. Maybe Ill load a smaller log when I go up next month and you can auction it off.
Doug


----------



## conchwood

[attachment=12862][attachment=12863][attachment=12864][attachment=12865]


conchwood said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How BIG??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I brought home 6 good sized chunks, Neighbor accross st had rented a bobcat and was able to use to unload van so I'll be back tomorrow for the other pieces, trunk etc. The cutter had to quick today to get a larger saw to drop the trunk section and hopes to have down by noon tomorrow, Paco slabbed another piece of the large Womans Tounge, one last one to slab hopefully tomorrow and I can get it out of here.
> My eyes start burning just looking at that stuff, I think that will be the LAST I'll bring home of that stuff. I've said this before. Anyhow will be milling Sapodilla if anyone's wanting some let me know what size, The trunk will yield some 8'long X 28" wide slabs, Not sure how thick I will be able to move, this stuff is HEAVY, dense and purdy red. You do not want to turn it dried. Pics comming soon
> Doug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow nice big slabs. How does it dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are the pieces stacked up for pickup, you can see the sap (gum) leaking out of the ends, I'll try and remember to take my camera tomorrow. It does or will split when drying sepecially if too fast. the best is to throw it overboard with a rope attached for a few months in salt water then allow to dry slowly although it only splits in a couple places, not usually all over. Instead of handles it would make excellent mallet heads, this stuff is TOUGH., Paco says in Mexico, they use end cuts and hollow slightly "dish" one end which they use to process their Taco shells with and imports some flavor as well to the Taco. End cuts would make good chopping blocks, tables etc. Maybe Ill load a smaller log when I go up next month and you can auction it off.
> Doug
Click to expand...


I just realized this must be 1st U.S. tree casulity from Hurricane Sandy .


----------



## conchwood

Joe Rebuild said:


> That trunk is going to produce some sweet slabs with all of the crotches. Small log works for me i'll render it and put it up in the next auction minus a small sapdilla "service fee".
> 
> At first glance I thought that was anchor seal dripping.



That is the chicklet gum dripping, I'll include enough to make a couple packs of gum with your log. Ha , not sure what is involved in processing, probabibly
adding sugar and flavorings, but it can be chewed straight I'm told.


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> oooopps!!! I take it back,,,,,,, 12 degrees right now,,



BBBBRRRRR 51 here at 5:30 PST Very mild weather..........


----------



## Mike1950

Cory- good luck on your show- I would stop in but it is just a wee bit far for me. Sounds like a lot of fun though..............


----------



## Patrude

burlguy72 said:


> Wow,,, been real busy lately... been kinda slack on my daily posts here... We are getting ready to leave in the morning for our annual trip to Eau Claire, Wi.. So,, pretty much been jammin' for that,, workin", prepin' for the cold thats comin', what am I talkin' about,, its already here,, 14 degrees thismorning.. and thats actually not too bad:dunno::dunno::dunno: I will make some posts from the show as we go on.. I belive there are going to be some WBers there, that will be sweet.. I guarantee they will see a spread of wood like theyve never seen before So, if you live near Wi, get off your lathe, your saw, or even your butt and come on up to Eau Claire to see our tables and meet some of my family.. Its not a huge show,, probably 5-600 people or more will pass by my table.. But the demos are awsome to watch... When we get back,,, there will be loads of stuff for sale that Ive been prepping for months now... If ou come to the show to see us, tell us your WB handle and recieve a nice discout off of already discounted wood. Have a good day and good weekend everybody.. I would also like to acknowledge and thank everyone that has been voting for us on our Fed ex Grant Contest,,,,, THANK YOU!!!!! See ya there,,, or when we get back Cory...



Best of luck to you at the show. Dazzle em!!!!!:rofl2:


----------



## firemedic

Today is undetermined but yesterday was great!

Been working A LOT, so I stayed home with the Mrs and Jr all day. Capped the night off with a fire and couple cold ones


----------



## Kevin

Today's going good. Milling cedar and the wind direction was so perfect I haven't had to move the mill. Of course the day is young. :no dice. more please:




burlguy72 said:


> oooopps!!! I take it back,,,,,,, 12 degrees right now,,



Don't feel bad. It's 12 degrees here also. Well, 12 degrees above 40.  Headed for a high of 78 today. Best of luck at your show.


----------



## conchwood

[attachment=12938][attachment=12937][attachment=12936][attachment=12934]Damn, its getting cooler, had to wear a sweatshirt out last two nights, might have to put on socks. Finally got the nasty Womans Tounge slabbed and now have to help Paco carrie it home OUT of my yard lot of nice slabs, too bad I'm allergic to it. Beautiful moonrise last night and the International Space Station flies over tonight at 7:22 (hope the sky is clear) Got 3 heavy chunks of
Sapodillia in the van to wrestle out and a couple of larger chunks to pick up yet, and 2 small chunks on the mill. Wind has finally let down and A/C has been off since Friday, hopefully electric bill will go down. Fantasy Fest 2012 is history, survived another one, Tourist and winter residents are all back so the streets (all 12 of them) are crowded with impatient drivers, Main throughfares are going to be closed for a couple years UUGGHH. I think next bunch comming in are the parrottheads, luckily they mostly stay downtown at the bars although a few straggle to this side of the island. thats about all, just wanted to get these pics posted.


----------



## cabomhn

Been busy glueing and glueing segments until I die! Here's a snapshot of what my desk is looking like right about now...

[attachment=12945]

As you can see, I am staying extremely organized!


----------



## Brink

Yesterday was great. We are out of saws and chippers. All the rentals are running trouble free. No gas lines at 0600, little traffic at 1700. Neighbor acquired an 8kw generator for a great deal. Too bad the gas was left on for a year. Got his carb ungummed, or is it counter-varnished, or anti-munged, anyho, got it running, made sure 'lectricly was fine. Now I don't have an extension cord from my house to his. :) unfortunately, I pushed my self a little to hard and I'm paying for it today. Ice packs will take care of it. 

When I finally made it inside, Moma B had a pot of chicken rice soup cooking, the fireplace was blazing and a cold Yuengling was waiting. 

She's off work the rest of the week. I think most of the schools are staying closed.


----------



## Kenbo

Had me some more therapy today.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> Had me some more therapy today.



Me too. Worked like the slave of a Trojan. My back is screaming for a hot soak. 

How did your therapy go?


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had me some more therapy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Worked like the slave of a Trojan. My back is screaming for a hot soak.
> 
> How did your therapy go?
Click to expand...


I really don't know. I'm not seeing any difference and fact is, I think it's getting a little worse. I keep chuggin' along though because that's what I do.


----------



## Mike1950

I do not know how it works there but once Kathie got diagnosed with her back problem first was physical therapy -my doc of 30 years said it would not work- it did not-then went to ortho and had to get shots-they both said it would not help on a permanant basis and it did not.Then and only then was she given the surgery option-one of those ortho docs like we have fused 3 lower vertabrae. Was not easy for her(me either I was nurse for 4 months and I am a crummy and ugly nurse) but wow- it sure gave her a new lease on life. Did they ever diagnose or?? None of my biz is an appropriate answer .  Hell kathie tells me that all the time-especially when it comes to the kids and money............:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Had me some more therapy today.


Me too! But I'm sure mine is quite different than yours. I worked it really hard today and I'm making slow progress.


----------



## Kevin

Great Pics Cory. I've flown over the Great Lakes but never got to spend any time on the ground around any of them. Thanks for the "ariel views".


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> Great Pics Cory. I've flown over the Great Lakes but never got to spend any time on the ground around any of them. Thanks for the "ariel views".



Wow, those are awsome shots. Lots O' grain, makes me wanna bake some bread:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:Naw, I'll just head to the shop, more fun and less fattening:rotflmao3:Really; those are great, thanks


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> Made that trip over the Bong a few times myself. Beautiful country up there. Ever try and drive those downtown Duluth hills in the snow and ice? Whoa that's a fun one. For those who don't know I swear Duluth is built on like a 45 degree angle straight down to lake superior.



Cliffs? I like them.


----------



## kweinert

Sometimes the day job is just a bit much.

I got nothing done with the wood this week after spending 10 hours on Thursday, 12 hours yesterday, and 12 hours today. And I still have one more bug to track down.

If you think looking at Medicare Part D plans and trying to sort out which one works for you, just imagine writing the code that makes all the claims for all the plans pay correctly.

Well, not all the plans - but all the plans that Kaiser has available.

Ah well, it does help pay for the wood and tools and it's not always this intense.

Ken


----------



## Kevin

Fall back.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Fall back.



Isn't it a lot safer to fall forward??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fall back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it a lot safer to fall forward??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

Especially if your like me and have a big belly to cushion the fall! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fall back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it a lot safer to fall forward??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially if your like me and have a big belly to cushion the fall! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


I guess falling sideways is the worst. 

:yikes:


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Fall back.



Is this one of those trust exercises?

You're going to catch me, right?


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> ...
> 
> You're going to catch me, right?



Promise.


----------



## conchwood

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fall back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it a lot safer to fall forward??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially if your like me and have a big belly to cushion the fall! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess falling sideways is the worst.
> 
> :yikes:
Click to expand...


My wife says I've been falling back too much lately and wants me to start falling forward and get more done!!


----------



## cabomhn

Haven't slept in the past couple days, so much work to do! I'm running on hope and a TON of caffeine   . 

Have a good day everybody! Now back into my hole for a few more hours :lolol:


----------



## Kevin

cabomhn said:


> Haven't slept in the past couple days, so much work to do! I'm running on hope and a TON of caffeine   .
> 
> Have a good day everybody! Now back into my hole for a few more hours :lolol:



Don't push yourself too hard Matt. Pick a couple of days a week to catch some sleep. 

:lolol:


----------



## cabomhn

Kevin said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't slept in the past couple days, so much work to do! I'm running on hope and a TON of caffeine   .
> 
> Have a good day everybody! Now back into my hole for a few more hours :lolol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't push yourself too hard Matt. Pick a couple of days a week to catch some sleep.
> 
> :lolol:
Click to expand...


I'm a crammer, I do my best work under pressure which I guess is good because it goes great with my grade A procrastination skills! I go through a cycle every week and a half roughly, how I like it! Tomorrow at noon all my weeks work will be done and I will be able to cut up everything for my mom's jewelry box and start glueing up in the evening.


----------



## ripjack13

Well..I finally got my internet today. I've been jonesing for some WB! I could only surf on my phone, and my data plan isn't that big, so I was saving it for need to do stuff. The wife's company she works for has some dweebs. :wacko1:
They have a GPS yet don't know how to use it. So when they were on their way to work and there was a tree down in the road, they would call her (she was on call) and tell her they cant get to work, blah,blah,blah... so they were headed home. Ha! She would keep them on the line and I would google new routes for them from my phone....at midnite to 3am. That happened 4 times. In 2 days. :dash2: 

So now that I do have the webs here at my humble abode, How is everyone? Did we all get our power on? I lost mine for a few days. I hate showering outa my sink.....with cold water. :cray:
I went to my moms for dinner and a hot shower. She's in a retirement community so they get power first. Thanx Mom!! 

I hope everyone who was in the path of that storm is ok now....

Cheers WBer's....


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Well..I finally got my internet today. I've been jonesing for some WB! I could only surf on my phone, and my data plan isn't that big, so I was saving it for need to do stuff. The wife's company she works for has some dweebs. :wacko1:
> They have a GPS yet don't know how to use it. So when they were on their way to work and there was a tree down in the road, they would call her (she was on call) and tell her they cant get to work, blah,blah,blah... so they were headed home. Ha! She would keep them on the line and I would google new routes for them from my phone....at midnite to 3am. That happened 4 times. In 2 days. :dash2:
> 
> So now that I do have the webs here at my humble abode, How is everyone? Did we all get our power on? I lost mine for a few days. I hate showering outa my sink.....with cold water. :cray:
> I went to my moms for dinner and a hot shower. She's in a retirement community so they get power first. Thanx Mom!!
> 
> I hope everyone who was in the path of that storm is ok now....
> 
> Cheers WBer's....



We had a 100 yr ice storm in 1996 took my power out for 3 weeks. It was just this time of year. Phones were out so my biz shut down. Longest vacation I had in 25 yrs. I had opted for the 85% efficient water heater instead of the 95% so I had all the hot water I wanted- farmed the kids out to friends that had power. Had peace and quiet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> farmed the kids out to friends that had power.



LOL  I never heard that saying before....that's funny. I need to find somewhere to use it tomorrow at work....lol

Thanx Mike....


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> farmed the kids out to friends that had power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  I never heard that saying before....that's funny. I need to find somewhere to use it tomorrow at work....lol
> 
> Thanx Mike....
Click to expand...


My son went to his best friend's house, those 3 weeks they plotted and low and behold 1 1/2 yrs later I married his best friends mother. The 2nd love of my life. So these events can have some silver lining. Good on ya helping out folks in need. Tough times this winter there for some...........


----------



## Kevin

Good on you Cory. Looks like you had a fruitful event and gave as much as you got.


----------



## cabomhn

Hey guys, haven't been on her much in a few days, but I've been pounding it out at the woodshop working on my mom's jewelry box. Here's kinda where I'm at with it so far...

[attachment=13317]

I had finished the "frames" for the sides last night, but since then I have Gotten the centers filled with paduak and walnut for the different side pieces. The main from will be joined with a double double box joint, I did the math and get everything figured out, if I have some extra time I will put up a tutorial on here explaining the process becuase I don't think one exists on the internet as hard as I have looked. Pretty excited about this project, I have to put in the inlays tomorrow between the center woods and the zebrawood border, it will be a challenge but I'm ready for something new!

- Matt


----------



## conchwood

[attachment=13319][attachment=13320]


Kevin said:


> I ain't got nothin just wondering how everyone is doing. I'm finishing up out in the shop listening to some spanish geetar while I wind things up. The weather is great. No wind at all. Something very rare for our little hilltop. I prefer about a 5 knot breeze but sometimes still is kind of cool.
> 
> 
> It's a lovely evening here in Texas. We have some meat on the spit and the smoke from it is wafting so slowly down into the creek it looks like something from a medieval time warp.
> 
> Our domestic critters are all snuggled into their respective hides with fat bellies and the best thing of all . . . no sounds from the city. After all we don't live near one thankfully. No offense to those who like that lifestyle I did at one time.
> 
> Just figured I'd give a sitrep and ask y'all how everything is on y'alls end.



It has cooled down here in KW, upper 60's, had to break out the sweatshirts and long jeans, next I'll have to start wearing socks with my sandals.
Got a call from guy with truckload of mahogany to unload, told him to come over and it turned out to be buttonwood, beautiful hard stuff all cut in 12'" lenghts, way too short for me to mill, young guy was very unhappy and not sure how to get rid of it, turck was also very overloaded with it. But then another guy pulled up looking for some slabs and it turned out he also smoked fish, (lots of it) and had to buy wood to burn, (buttonwood is one of the best for smoking fish) so they pulled alongside each other and transfered all the wood to the other truck and both were very happy campers. I just love it when something comes together like that even if I didn't make anything off it. I could of taken it and resold but would of had to store a bit etc. I'm also not sure but believe buttonwood may be a protected species and would not want to be caught with a freshly cut lot of it. I did keep 1 of the largest pieces for a bowl or something.


----------



## Brink

Yesterday, I checked some machines that came in, did some online training, wrote some warranties, then spent the afternoon sharpening drill bits. A good three hours worth. Watched the Knicks win, again. Feeling good, getting my stamina back. 

Today, did all my storm repairs. (one broken window), sharpened yet another saw refurb, worked on Momas Xmas present. Pushed the snow off the deck until she freaked on me. Planed a small piece of walnut. 12:40 and I'm done for the day. Planing a date nite, tonite :)

Tomorrow we are going up and down the Hudson valley, maybe find some old stuff.


----------



## Kevin

You don't need a license to protect your life Rob. That's how I operate anyway. Keep safe our friend and report in when you can. Damage pics would be cool as long as they aren't the heartbreaking ones . . . sorry getting soft in my mid life don't like to see people lose everything especially when they have small kids.


----------



## Brink

Don't forget, odd/ even days to fill up in LI and NYC.


----------



## Kenbo

I don't get it. I pride myself on safety. I always have. It was cold in the shop today and I wore a sweatshirt. Not a big deal, but I had to do some work on the lathe. Long sleeves and lathes don't mix and I know that. Bottom line, I was cutting a piece off the lathe when it dropped and my knee jerk reaction was to try and catch it. Not good. It would have been fine if I didn't have long sleeves on but for some reason, I got stupid. The sorby center grabbed my sleeve before I could even think what was happening and pulled me into the lathe. I was pretty quick in hitting the power switch and untangled myself. No injuries (other than to my sweatshirt) but it was definitely a reminder that the rules are the rules, no matter what the situation and that deviating from the rules can cause you some serious harm. I got off lucky today.
[attachment=13339]


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Had I driven up things would be different but I flew.
> 
> I figured everybody has seen enough of the damage by now but should I run into something unique I will post some pics.
> 
> This is not at all like Katrina when there were dead sharks in pools and fish in gutters.  One of the more memorable experiences of Katrina was the smell from the fleet of Tyson chicken refer trucks without power for a couple weeks.  Not the ugliest memory but I wont share those here.



I haven't seen any TV about the storm at all so I don't have an idea about the extent of the damage. I've been in hurricanes myself though so I do know what it looks like, and what it's like to go through. My first was the worst . . .hurricane Beulah hit us in Corpus Christi in 1967. I was 8. It was scary.


----------



## Brink

I'm impressed with anyone who can remember '67.


----------



## cabomhn

Kenbo said:


> I don't get it. I pride myself on safety. I always have. It was cold in the shop today and I wore a sweatshirt. Not a big deal, but I had to do some work on the lathe. Long sleeves and lathes don't mix and I know that. Bottom line, I was cutting a piece off the lathe when it dropped and my knee jerk reaction was to try and catch it. Not good. It would have been fine if I didn't have long sleeves on but for some reason, I got stupid. The sorby center grabbed my sleeve before I could even think what was happening and pulled me into the lathe. I was pretty quick in hitting the power switch and untangled myself. No injuries (other than to my sweatshirt) but it was definitely a reminder that the rules are the rules, no matter what the situation and that deviating from the rules can cause you some serious harm. I got off lucky today.



Wow, glad nothing worse happened! Sometimes it's good to have a check or two before something really bad happens


----------



## cabomhn

Today was a pretty relaxing saturday, had a little more shop time this afternoon and got my wood inlays set into to my box frames. All I know though is that it was not easy. I was told that I should do the cuts for the inlays to fit on the table saw before putting the pieces into the frames, but for me, it made sense to route it out later because then you could hide any small mess ups or gaps from earlier in the project. I was told it wouldn't work but I think I succeeded in this one...

[attachment=13354]

Anyways, looking forward I still have an absurd amount of work to do on this box but I'm thinking that if I can keep up this pace my mom should really like the outcome, one can hope at least!


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I'm impressed with anyone who can remember '67.



I wasn't quite old enough to destroy that memory card.


----------



## DKMD

Kenbo said:


> I don't get it. I pride myself on safety. I always have. It was cold in the shop today and I wore a sweatshirt. Not a big deal, but I had to do some work on the lathe. Long sleeves and lathes don't mix and I know that. Bottom line, I was cutting a piece off the lathe when it dropped and my knee jerk reaction was to try and catch it. Not good. It would have been fine if I didn't have long sleeves on but for some reason, I got stupid. The sorby center grabbed my sleeve before I could even think what was happening and pulled me into the lathe. I was pretty quick in hitting the power switch and untangled myself. No injuries (other than to my sweatshirt) but it was definitely a reminder that the rules are the rules, no matter what the situation and that deviating from the rules can cause you some serious harm. I got off lucky !



I had a similar experience a few years ago with the loose sleeve of a short-sleeved shirt... Got it wrapped up in a spinning chuck! It whipped me around putting my back to the headstock, but I was able to hit the off switch with my elbow. My t-shirt wrapped around the chuck and stalled the motor. When I got untangled, I realized that I wasn't wearing the shirt anymore except for the collar and the opposite sleeve! That was a tough look to explain to the boss as I walked back into the house for another shirt... I probably would have been in trouble if I hadn't looked so damn ridiculous!:fool:


----------



## Patrude

:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:Just wanted to let everyone know that my Son is now back from his tour of duty with the United States Air Force in the desert.  Yes, hes back on American soil!!!! He has served well and we are so proud of him. He landed in Virginia last night and is heading home to his dear wife in Florida this afternoon. This sure is a wonderful day. I say thanks to all our servicemen and women for their service to our country. God Bless them all:way2go:


----------



## Brink

Spent the day with Moma Brink. 



[attachment=13393]

She got a chance go pickin'.



[attachment=13394]



[attachment=13395]

Found a nice little place we could be comfy in.



[attachment=13396]

Weather was nice, stopped at every antiquey place we could.

Then a few rounds and a bowl of chili, (with beans) at one of our watering holes.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a good day, upper 60"s here, got the leaves done and put in the garden. First time I mowed my lawn since the injury. Sharpened about a dozen chainsaw chains for a friend. Then I worked on some lathe parts and painting. Chicken, mashed taters, and gravy for dinner. Big bowl of ice cream and the wood barter for desert!


----------



## woodtickgreg

So I get off of work from my second job, it's dark now, come to a intersection and I'm waiting for traffic to clear so I can make a right turn and some idiot rear ends me! My car only has 6,000 miles on it so naturally I'm pissed. So I pull to the side of the road to investigate and the jerk takes off! And it's dark and I can't see the plate. Call the cops, make a report, prepare to call the insurance company tomorrow and find out if it's gonna cost me anything. Gotta call the dealer body shop, figure out what I'm gonna do for another car, take time off work to take car in, yada yada yada. Plate is expired on my truck as I haven't used it since I got hurt, guess I could just get the tabs for $150 ish. This is all gonna cost me because of some moron! Rant over. :cray:


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> So I get off of work from my second job, it's dark now, come to a intersection and I'm waiting for traffic to clear so I can make a right turn and some idiot rear ends me! My car only has 6,000 miles on it so naturally I'm pissed. So I pull to the side of the road to investigate and the jerk takes off! And it's dark and I can't see the plate. Call the cops, make a report, prepare to call the insurance company tomorrow and find out if it's gonna cost me anything. Gotta call the dealer body shop, figure out what I'm gonna do for another car, take time off work to take car in, yada yada yada. Plate is expired on my truck as I haven't used it since I got hurt, guess I could just get the tabs for $150 ish. This is all gonna cost me because of some moron! Rant over. :cray:



Sorry to hear that Greg. This sign hangs over my desk and helps me deal with New Yo... I mean people like that. Karma never fails. What goes around - comes around.
[attachment=13438]


----------



## Kevin

That really blows Greg sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kenbo

It never fails to amaze me how inconsiderate and careless some people can be. I hope that everything works out for you Greg and that Karma smacks this person right in the forhead. Sorry to hear about your accident, and I hope you are okay.


----------



## ripjack13

It never fails....karma that is, that dweeb will get what's coming for them. You just keep your head up and think positive.


----------



## Mizer

Sorry to here that Greg. It will catch up to that guy that took off in some way.


----------



## Patrude

woodtickgreg said:


> So I get off of work from my second job, it's dark now, come to a intersection and I'm waiting for traffic to clear so I can make a right turn and some idiot rear ends me! My car only has 6,000 miles on it so naturally I'm pissed. So I pull to the side of the road to investigate and the jerk takes off! And it's dark and I can't see the plate. Call the cops, make a report, prepare to call the insurance company tomorrow and find out if it's gonna cost me anything. Gotta call the dealer body shop, figure out what I'm gonna do for another car, take time off work to take car in, yada yada yada. Plate is expired on my truck as I haven't used it since I got hurt, guess I could just get the tabs for $150 ish. This is all gonna cost me because of some moron! Rant over. :cray:


:sad: its a sad day when folks cant take the time to own up for what they did. its also quite poor that this person didn't show any regard for his fellow man. It is a sad day indeed. Hope you weather this storm as best you can. Wish you well


----------



## Patrude

Yesterday was just about as good as it gets; my Grandson came over to work on a project for his sweetheart. He asked if I'd help build a jewelery box he wants to give for Christmas. I got to spend the whole day working with him in the shop. He is 20 and started working with me back when he was just a toddler. I tell ya, it's so rewarding sharing shop time with that young man.Later at dinner, I got to have my first phone call from my Son who got back from his tour of duty in the desert. If you guess the conversation turned to "woodchips" you're rightHow good is that? What a great day:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Sorry for the chair guy's family. Happy for y'all to have more business though. Sucks being away from the missus though I know.


----------



## Kevin

My wife has been down on her back since Sunday Morning when she got home from her Sat shift. She was barely able to work that shift but couldn't go in for her Sun shift. She started gingerly walking around again yesterday. So I really have been chief, cook, and bottle washer. Me and my worker have been getting a lot done though with me doing triple duty.

This kid I have working for me this past month has worked out very very well. I call him a kid he's 22 but mature for his age and trustworthy and capable. I hope our weather holds out a couple more weeks. We had freeze last night to 26.2 degrees. Going to be 31 tonight then hopefully no more freezing for a week or so unless they change up on us again.

That guy I was going to do some mobile sawing for came by this morning and may have some more ERC for me in exchange for milling some more logs. Just needs 200 logs sawn in half that's it no milling. They are going to wrap 200 steel light posts for their drive way and in exchange I will get beaucoup trees so the plan is anyway. 

Pretty good day since the wife is moving about much better too. Not chasing me with a broom yet so I better misbehave while I can. 

:lolol:


----------



## Brink

Kevin, hope your girl is feeling better ASAP! Being hurt stinks.

Today, I did some mechanic work.


[attachment=13473]



Used some wrenches, got a little oily. (sigh) I'm wupped! Knicks are on, auxiliary heat is working, Moma fed and rehydrated me. :)



[attachment=13474]


----------



## Mike1950

Not a good day- thought I was going to spend the whole day in shop- would be a first for a while. Son called some SOB stole his car. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Luckily My mother had a car she was selling but there went the day. :fit::fit::dash2::dash2::cray::cray:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Not a good day- thought I was going to spend the whole day in shop- would be a first for a while. Son called some SOB stole his car. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Luckily My mother had a car she was selling but there went the day. :fit::fit::dash2::dash2::cray::cray:


I often wonder what the world is coming to, In the Detroit area there is a murder a day, sometimes more, yesterday a guy was riding a bus and it lurched and he lost his balance and stepped on a guys foot, so the guy that got stepped on shot the other guy as he was getting off the bus. I could go on and on, I just hide in my shop more and more and I'm always on my gaurd.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> it will probably cost you your deductible. Hopefully you have rental coverage but it is typically only 80% of the rental cost. I had a similar experience in AZ I got rearended which in turn pushed me into this brand new truck. So I'm thinking :fit: then the guy that hit me took off down the shoulder and then the guy I hit took off too. Cost me two bumpers and a tail light.


I got AAA and as long as the accident was 50% or less not your fault the deductible is waived, I got rear ended so 0% my fault.


----------



## jxmcguire1

Great day!?!?! Yep, big blue sky, no wait at the tax office to find out I owed nothing, no wait at the dmv to register my van, got everything on the spot, all was OK, misbehavin' with a couple of beverages and such, listening to public radio, reading about and lookin' at some wood, fed the dogs, ate a peamnt butter sandwich, yum, home for the day, it's all good here.


----------



## Patrude

:dunno: Not so great, not too bad either, had to have an Endoscopy this morning. I've certanly experienced worse, but it just doesn't hit my top ten of good things to do with my day. Doc said to lay low and not to run machinery. that means no shop time!!! So the good part is tomorow is another day and I should be able to get some sawdust made I'm gonna watch some TV and chill with the K 9:dash2::dunno:


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> Got a 8:45 am flight  gettin cold here. Probably have to come back in a week or so tho :fit: I just want to play with wood.



This isn't cold. It's barely cool. Worked outside today, had to put on a jacket.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good day at first job, insurance company called and said deductable is waived as I was not at fault and all info was faxed over to the dealership body shop. I stopped at the body shop on the way to the second job and they said they would order the bumper cover and paint it and call me when it was done, then they would install it while I waited, whoo hoo! No time without my car. I went to my second job, smooth there too. Came home and worked on the metal lathe restore, installed some parts and stripped some others, pics soon. A machinest forum that I am a member of notified me that my lathe restore project was voted the project of the month for nov. n dec.  It's front and center on the home page!


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Good day at first job, insurance company called and said deductable is waived as I was not at fault and all info was faxed over to the dealership body shop. I stopped at the body shop on the way to the second job and they said they would order the bumper cover and paint it and call me when it was done, then they would install it while I waited, whoo hoo! No time without my car. I went to my second job, smooth there too. Came home and worked on the metal lathe restore, installed some parts and stripped some others, pics soon. A machinest forum that I am a member of notified me that my lathe restore project was voted the project of the month for nov. n dec.  It's front and center on the home page!



Congrats Greg on Car but really for the lathe build-or I should say rebuild. You definitely deserve it. Fantastic job.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Air travel sure has come a long way. I am at JFK sitting relativity comfortably with power for my lap top, WiFi, and a touch screen at my seat that allows me to order breakfast and have it delivered right to my seat at the gate.
> 
> I'll be home before noon  JFK high 42 St Pete 77



But Rob, wouldn't you rather travel home by bus? You get to be right on top of the scenery for 4 wonderful days of travel, instead of way up there at 35K for only a few short hours and can't see nothing. 

If your plane fare cost let's say $250 for the return portion from JFK to PIE and it takes say 2 hours, that's $125 an hour. But if you were to take the more scenic route on a bus, you have less passengers so less crowded. And if your bus ticket from NYC to St Pete cost $135 and takes 4 days, that's only $1.40 an hour. So you see, you're getting RIPPED OFF BIGTIME by flying. You pay more and get much less travel experience. 

I'm a part time travel agent so I know how to maximize people's travel experience. I'll arrange your next trip my friend, on the house.


----------



## Kenbo

They suspended my therapy for 2 weeks today. Apparently, I have not been as responsive as they had hoped and in some cases, my symptoms worsened. Not complaining, just saying.
Another hospital visit on December 3rd. Hoping for answers then I guess.


----------



## DKMD

A little good and a little bad today…

First the bad, I'm working this weekend which severely limits the old shop time.:dash2::dash2: In the bit of shop time I managed, I broke the blade on my bandsaw and discovered that the lower bearing assembly was frozen probably because of the deep groove in the back bearing. A few minutes online and a few bucks down the tube has got a new bearing(and spares) on the way.

The good… I had a friend request a turned piece from a very specific pear tree that was taken down a few months ago. I had made a request of the arborist to hang on to a portion of the tree so that I could get some blanks out of it. I finally got a chance to meet him at his lot, and here's what I found:

[attachment=13591]

Curly Bradford Pear! That's just a few cutoffs in the photo… I've got bowl, mill, and hollowform blanks as well as a bunch of pen and stopper blanks, but they're in plastic bags until I get time to wax them.


----------



## Kevin

It's 62 degrees here brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! I'm all bundled up though. Went to town and got some parts to repair my vacuum pump for the umpteenth time and while there I ate a junk food meal. Sometimes I eat junk and feel like scata afterward and even though I know I'll get that yucky feeling afterward I do it anyway. Had a Sonic #1 cheeseburger with triple extra mustard and an order of chili cheese tots. Actually I am feeling pretty good so maybe I've been eating enough junk food this month my body has acclimated. 

:eat:


----------



## Patrude

Super day so far; started out with a neat bacon egg n cheese on a multigrain bagle, went outside with my wife to finish up our leaf gathering job we started yesterday. couldn't finish ytesterday, ran out of light and "energy" more the energy part than the light. Anyway, we got that done, gonna set here with a good cup of coffee, shower and get to the shop. My Grandson is coming over, we'll do some work on his Christmas project. He's 20, and been doing stuff with me since he was a toddler. How good is that:irishjig::irishjig: Ya, I am one lucky guy and this is a nice day: :teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Slept in to catch up on some sleep, couple cups of coffee to wake up, went down to the shop to work on the lathe, pics soon! Gonna do the leaves for the last time today, there finally all down. Supposed to be in the upper 50's here today, nice.


----------



## Brink

My leaves all blowed away. :)


----------



## Eagleeye

The plan came together for once. Installed a new range hood, duct and wired. No stepping through ceiling, sparks or falls off the roof. 

Sending wifey's burned odors out the roof!!! Just in time for burned turkey.

Good thing she dosen't visit this forum.


----------



## Kevin

Next time you're having what you think is a bad day, just remind yourself you weren't the Captain of this disaster. Can you say major demotion and a new duty station on the north pole baby sitting weather equipment?

[attachment=13619]


----------



## Brink

Germans at the north pole? Is that like saint Nicklaus moving in next to Santa?


----------



## cabomhn

Need your guys' professional opinion!

My mom found this on CL this afternoon, called the guy and he still has it all...

Craigslist Ad

My question it what do you guys think? Worth it? The lathe alone on harbor freight is 260, but this has seen a little use. It has a size 2 morse taper so some of the accessories I have bought will also work here. I know this isn't a pro lathe or anything but it would be something to get me through the summer! But I would love to hear what you guys have to say.


In other news, the steelers just lost and consequently ruined my night, so I think it's time to turn in :sad:


----------



## woodtickgreg

cabomhn said:


> Need your guys' professional opinion!
> 
> My mom found this on CL this afternoon, called the guy and he still has it all...
> 
> Craigslist Ad
> 
> My question it what do you guys think? Worth it? The lathe alone on harbor freight is 260, but this has seen a little use. It has a size 2 morse taper so some of the accessories I have bought will also work here. I know this isn't a pro lathe or anything but it would be something to get me through the summer! But I would love to hear what you guys have to say.
> 
> 
> In other news, the steelers just lost and consequently ruined my night, so I think it's time to turn in :sad:


Harbour freight tools a notoriously garbage, and this seller has metal working tools installed on a wood lathe! stay away from that one Matt. Save your pennies and take your time looking, a better one will turn up.


----------



## cabomhn

woodtickgreg said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need your guys' professional opinion!
> 
> My mom found this on CL this afternoon, called the guy and he still has it all...
> 
> Craigslist Ad
> 
> My question it what do you guys think? Worth it? The lathe alone on harbor freight is 260, but this has seen a little use. It has a size 2 morse taper so some of the accessories I have bought will also work here. I know this isn't a pro lathe or anything but it would be something to get me through the summer! But I would love to hear what you guys have to say.
> 
> 
> In other news, the steelers just lost and consequently ruined my night, so I think it's time to turn in :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> Harbour freight tools a notoriously garbage, and this seller has metal working tools installed on a wood lathe! stay away from that one Matt. Save your pennies and take your time looking, a better one will turn up.
Click to expand...


Glad I asked then! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Still in bed with mama sipping coffee and eating English muffins. Tis a good day.



WHAT--It is 11:00 there- I have been up since 4:00 AM-the silence then is golden.................


----------



## drycreek

Lousy, new computer installed at work and has been a nightmare all day still not working correctly. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

drycreek said:


> Lousy, new computer installed at work and has been a nightmare all day still not working correctly. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


I had one of those days too. Oh well, works done, tomorrows a new day!  But I did pick up some parts from the media blaster and they look great.


----------



## Patrude

Joe Rebuild said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still in bed with mama sipping coffee and eating English muffins. Tis a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT--It is 11:00 there- I have been up since 4:00 AM-the silence then is golden.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep 11:00 and still lazin it up. Been awhile since we have had a day off to do nuttin Life is good, wife is good, coffee is good, planning/dreaming our future in a lazy Monday . The animals are getting restless though since they are usually fed hours ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was another fine day OFF  whipped up some apple cinnamon pancakes at 10:30ish :morning2: no cream to make whip cream tho
Click to expand...


:hatsoff: I just came up from the shop, turning gifts for the holidays, :dash2::dash2: gotta tell ya, that picture just made me so hungry I'm headin right to the fridge. Looks like a ice cream binge is on the horizon :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

Today was swell.


----------



## Kevin

We've had a really swell day too. Still swelling, in fact.


----------



## Mike1950

Peelin-apples,sharpin all the knifes, clam dip, The uplug the sink trap cause Kathie used the disposal to grind half the planet and next the homemade hot butter rum and just maybe I will be ready to test it.


----------



## DKMD

Food coma… Need to nap and dream of burls… So happy!


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> Diner #1 complete time for a cat nap and then on to diner #2  I have been feeling a bit thin lately anyway. Besides a may go back to NY ill need some insulation.





[attachment=13832]

The shop is just right :)


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> PERFECT!!!!!!! 16 degrees,,, light snow,, 4 fresh inches yesterday and lastnight.. Today is the day we buck up about 1800lbs of Black Ash Burl... Maybe more, we will see.. I do have about 23.7 pounds to loose from yesterday and lastnight.. Im sure Ill have to put the 48" on a few of these babies, so, I "will" get my workout.. Have a good Holiday weekend everybody,,,, Cory..



16 degrees and snow perfect????? You have got to have some eskimo blood or?????? Sounds like a fun day though.....


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT!!!!!!! 16 degrees,,, light snow,, 4 fresh inches yesterday and lastnight.. Today is the day we buck up about 1800lbs of Black Ash Burl... Maybe more, we will see.. I do have about 23.7 pounds to loose from yesterday and lastnight.. Im sure Ill have to put the 48" on a few of these babies, so, I "will" get my workout.. Have a good Holiday weekend everybody,,,, Cory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 degrees and snow perfect????? You have got to have some eskimo blood or?????? Sounds like a fun day though.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :lolol: No Eskimo blood, but,, growing up here and being raised by my Grandpa,,, he always tought me,,, " The heat is in the tools kid"" "" Now get busy"".............
Click to expand...


Sound s like your gramps and my gramps were related- I also spent a lot of time in my youth with gramps. Damned lucky I got that time.


----------



## Kevin

I know I'm a cold weather wimp - it's in the low 60s right now but I am froze to the bone. I need to go get some heat out of some tools. 

:lolol:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I know I'm a cold weather wimp - it's in the low 60s right now but I am froze to the bone. I need to go get some heat out of some tools.
> 
> :lolol:



Hmmm, if I didn't have a fully evolved squatchesque growth, and was a naturist, I'd probably freeze in the 60's, too. 

That's what man-fur and carhartts are for.


----------



## Brink

So far, great day. Got some shop time in, most the laundry is done. Big leftover lunch. Then outside.



[attachment=13849]

But, Momas gonna tear me a new one when she gets back from black friday and sees this.


----------



## conchwood

burlguy72 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm a cold weather wimp - it's in the low 60s right now but I am froze to the bone. I need to go get some heat out of some tools.
> 
> :lolol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> Feel free to come and help,,, I have plenty of tools with heat in them..:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


I'm with Kevin on this one, here in St Pete, it has dropped below 70 and my van is fueled up ready to head south tomorrow AM. Rebuild can have his chilly
wood and tools, I'm heading home where the wood is warmer and the tools already hot from mother sun and the gals run around half naked. Sorry Rob, but nice place to visit but too cold for my southern blood.


----------



## shadetree_1

It is a FANTASTIC DAY !!!!!!

My Lady Linda is alive and actually taking deep breaths for the first time in years with her new lungs, , all the kids are here and all the grandkids and it is the BEST Thanksgiving we have EVER had !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joe and Miss Linda


----------



## woodtickgreg

I blew my chance on the echo cs8000 chainsaw by waiting to long to give my boss an answer. I was ready to pull the trigger today and when I said ok lets right it up he said he already promised it in a trade with a carpenter for services rendered. :cray: Oh well, maybe if it's still there in a couple of weeks I'll ask again. $550 bucks for a good quality 80cc saw, damn, I screwed up. 
So I came home and worked on the lathe to make myself feel better, it worked.


----------



## conchwood

burlguy72 said:


> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm a cold weather wimp - it's in the low 60s right now but I am froze to the bone. I need to go get some heat out of some tools.
> 
> :lolol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> Feel free to come and help,,, I have plenty of tools with heat in them..:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with Kevin on this one, here in St Pete, it has dropped below 70 and my van is fueled up ready to head south tomorrow AM. Rebuild can have his chilly
> wood and tools, I'm heading home where the wood is warmer and the tools already hot from mother sun and the gals run around half naked. Sorry Rob, but nice place to visit but too cold for my southern blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because its cold,, doesnt mean the girls dont run around half naked,,, ever hear of snow bunnies???? Only in Northern MN buddy..:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Sounds like Popcycles to me.


----------



## Brink

Had a slow start, then some long overdo shop time.


[attachment=13889]

Moma and I went for a couple mile walk, 35 degrees and a nice strong wind. :)

Made a fire, then a special dinner for our youngest. we take him back to school tomorrow morning. :(


[attachment=13890]

Sargent York is on.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Sargent York is on.



Can't believe this. lol I was at a neighbors earlier and I brought Sgt. York up during a discussion that started about Sully ( a local hero from here and the guy who landed the plane in the Hudson a few years ago). Brink we have these weird connections it seems.


----------



## Mike1950

Walter Brennan had one of his best roles in Sgt. York- we love that movie. "Dancein with her Is like three trips around bar mountain................... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## conchwood

Brink said:


> Had a slow start, then some long overdo shop time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moma and I went for a couple mile walk, 35 degrees and a nice strong wind. :)
> 
> Made a fire, then a special dinner for our youngest. we take him back to school tomorrow morning. :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sargent York is on.



I really like the way the brace works all by itself, gotta get me one like that.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Can't believe this. lol I was at a neighbors earlier and I brought Sgt. York up during a discussion that started about Sully ( a local hero from here and the guy who landed the plane in the Hudson a few years ago). Brink we have these weird connections it seems.



Double weird...Moma and I went to Birdland in NYC to hear some jazz. It was the Friday after the plane landed in the Hudson. We weren't to far from the spot. The wind was howling through the streets, and was cold enough for me to be uncomfortable. Made the comment about being in the middle of the river in that cold.

Anyho, we get our seats, and this place is packed. Sitting at the next table is this nice couple from Texas. He's a freight pilot, and one of capt Sully's students. We talked about Sully, planes, jazz until the show started. We'll never forget his wife, poor thing. I don't think I ever saw someone so cold. she had so many layers on, reminded me of Randy on "a Christmas Story". All she wanted to do was get back to Texas and outa that dang cold.


----------



## Brink

conchwood said:


> I really like the way the brace works all by itself, gotta get me one like that.



Telekinesis. Lol


----------



## Brink

Today was nice.
Super busy at work. 
First night playing hoops in over 8 weeks. Sore as heck, but feeling great!


----------



## cabomhn

Hope everybody has been doing well over the past couple weeks! Haven't really been on here much since I've been busy with exams, as well as working like a slave laborer on my mom's jewelry box. However, this is looking to be the first project of mine that I am truly proud of, hoping not to screw it up here at the last minute, I'll be sure to post up some pics of it in a few weeks when it's 100% complete.


----------



## Kevin

We just turned the air conditioner on. 74 isn't hot but it was stuffy inside and with her allergies cannot open the windows. Personally, I'm loving this global warming stuff.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin, first you mess with your avatar for a couple of days, then the layout and like button thingy, and now we have a quick reply box. Are you just checking to see if I'm payin attention?  Nah I think your just messin with me! LOL


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin, first you mess with your avatar for a couple of days, then the layout and like button thingy, and now we have a quick reply box. Are you just checking to see if I'm payin attention?  Nah I think your just messin with me! LOL



I just get bored sometimes and like to throw switches and stuff. I like being in a huge control center with lots of dangerous buttons, not knowing what any of them do and just start flipping them to see what happens. 

I missed my calling . . . . . 

[attachment=14256]


----------



## Kenbo

Going into the hospital tonight for some more tests on my hand and arm. I'm supposed to be there for 12:45am. This is going to be a long night for me. :dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Going into the hospital tonight for some more tests on my hand and arm. I'm supposed to be there for 12:45am. This is going to be a long night for me. :dash2:


Prayers are with you Ken.


----------



## DKMD

Kenbo said:


> Going into the hospital tonight for some more tests on my hand and arm. I'm supposed to be there for 12:45am. This is going to be a long night for me. :dash2:



What kind of crazy hospital does elective testing at 12:45am?!:wacko1:

I hope things go well and that you get to the bottom of this soon!


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> What kind of crazy hospital does elective testing at 12:45am?!:wacko1:



I was wondering the same thing. But remember Canada's health care system is "free" (cost way more) and works differently. I will say that when I was dating a Canadian woman some years ago I was impressed by the outpatient clinic treatment she received. I have no idea about the inpatient or seriously ill/terminal care treatment they are given. 

But having tests after midnight is quite peculiar. I guess the hospitals there have 24 hour outpatient shifts? Whatever the case may be I hope you find some answers. I'm ready to start a collection to bring you south to finally find some answers and I am not joking. At all.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of crazy hospital does elective testing at 12:45am?!:wacko1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. But remember Canada's health care system is "free" (cost way more) and works differently. I will say that when I was dating a Canadian woman some years ago I was impressed by the outpatient clinic treatment she received. I have no idea about the inpatient or seriously ill/terminal care treatment they are given.
> 
> But having tests after midnight is quite peculiar. I guess the hospitals there have 24 hour outpatient shifts?
Click to expand...


Kathie worked for a very large clinic-systems manager- They were a 100 million + a year business. 20-30 % of their business were people from Canada- They paid cash. Not sure what that means???


----------



## Kenbo

The outpatient tests for some issues run 24/7, especially ones that have been ordered by a neurologist. The daytime appointments are used for the more extreme cases. The sad part is, that if this was a work related injury, or if I was a professional sports player, I would have the primo spot and I wouldn't have had to wait this long. I would have already known what was wrong and I would have already been treated. It is a messed up system for sure. 
Thanks for the well wishes guys. The hospital just called and they've had a cancellation so I'm heading there a little earlier than planned.


----------



## Patrude

Wow, yesterday was just one super day. My Grandson came over and the two of spent the day in the shop. He just turned 21 and been working in the shop since he was a toddler. Doesn't get much better than that for me.


----------



## healeydays

Joe Rebuild said:


> My day started at 4:30 when I elbowed Zoe in the eye  guess ill be making breakfast and doing the dishes. The day can only get better from here on out. :morning2:



Can understand totally. My wife kicks in her sleep. I make sure my back is to her after an instance a year ago where she caught me where no guy wants to be kicked. I stayed awake for quite some time that night and thought of self exile to the couch...


----------



## davduckman2010

i seem to have come down with this years version of the death flu havent moved i four days sweating cold chills constant coughing my throat feels like theres a file slideing down it but the worst is the spliting migrane headache thats beem there since friday no matter what i took. no sleep no food for three days pretty weak my sons in the same condition i wish this flu on no one  duck


----------



## Kevin

That sucks Duck. Hope you heal up soon. Take your vitamins and drink plenty of warm rum. lol.


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> i seem to have come down with this years version of the death flu havent moved i four days sweating cold chills constant coughing my throat feels like theres a file slideing down it but the worst is the spliting migrane headache thats beem there since friday no matter what i took. no sleep no food for three days pretty weak my sons in the same condition i wish this flu on no one  duck



Sorry to hear buddy- I was sick with it last week. I am still not back to full steam. I kinda wondered what had happened to ya. Take it easy-drink plenty of fluids..............


----------



## Kenbo

Get well soon duck


----------



## Brink

Today was a blast.


----------



## Mizer

Get well soon Duck!


----------



## cabomhn

Joe Rebuild said:


> Woke with no power had walk through one of the spare rooms without stubbing me toe and hit the breaker while carrying a cat. The most horrifying part of it was it screwed up the coffers timer so now I have wait an additional 5 min for my coffee to brew. It's a tough life I know.



My generation has coined a new saying for things like this, #firstworldproblems


----------



## Dan.S.314

Past week awesome, today, not so much. Came down with some bug going around school. Not to bad, sniffing but not awful. Past week I brought in a few of my pens for a science experiment and got an unexpected total of $220 in orders from classmates.


----------



## woodtickgreg

This post is more like how the last couple of weeks has been. Multiple doctor appointments. Orthopedic surgeon says I'm done with phys therapy for the arm but to continue the workouts at home and see him in 10 weeks, at that point I will be at the 6 month mark. Went for my 6 month checkup with the family doctor and had blood work for my cholesterol issue. he said I don't look to bad on paper except for one thing, triglycirides are way up! They want you about 150 and I'm at 660  This was a huge wake up scare, I asked what can I do to get the numbers down, he said excersise. The down time after the arm surgery took it's toll on me. So I have been working out and walking on the treadmill like a hamster. 3 days a week weight training and 3 days a week on the tread mill, 6 day a week program. I have also had to make some diet changes too, if it taste good don't eat it. I go back in 30 days to be retested and see if it has made a difference. This has seriously cut into my shop time :sad: but it's better than the alternative. So I do weight training for the arm and body and treadmill for the heart and cholesterol. Getting old is a drag:sad: But I will get myself in shape so I can mill wood next summer


----------



## Patrude

woodtickgreg said:


> This post is more like how the last couple of weeks has been. Multiple doctor appointments. Orthopedic surgeon says I'm done with phys therapy for the arm but to continue the workouts at home and see him in 10 weeks, at that point I will be at the 6 month mark. Went for my 6 month checkup with the family doctor and had blood work for my cholesterol issue. he said I don't look to bad on paper except for one thing, triglycirides are way up! They want you about 150 and I'm at 660  This was a huge wake up scare, I asked what can I do to get the numbers down, he said excersise. The down time after the arm surgery took it's toll on me. So I have been working out and walking on the treadmill like a hamster. 3 days a week weight training and 3 days a week on the tread mill, 6 day a week program. I have also had to make some diet changes too, if it taste good don't eat it. I go back in 30 days to be retested and see if it has made a difference. This has seriously cut into my shop time :sad: but it's better than the alternative. So I do weight training for the arm and body and treadmill for the heart and cholesterol. Getting old is a drag:sad: But I will get myself in shape so I can mill wood next summer



:dash2::dash2: I know what you mean. I hear my doctor recommending exercise and am thinking wher's the energy for all this gonna come from! Oh ya, just about anything that smells good tastes good or eaven looks good most likely isn't good for ya.  Well. seriously, I wish you well, sounds like you are determined to get back up and running. Keep on truckin


----------



## drycreek

Hang in there woodtickgreg, I've been there and it's not easy but you can do it. I lost 60 lbs got off all medicine except blood pressure and have to admit I feel a whole lot better than I did. I will agree though this getting old sucks, I know the alternative ain't worth a dang though.


----------



## Brink

Today was busy. No time for woodshop.


----------



## mayortb

Rob is that the lathe from the Shopsmith that came from Rusty by way of Terry, if so congratulation on putting in some lathe time!


----------



## cabomhn

Wooh! Good day. Traded in my textbooks today that I didn't need and was able to get all of this from the money I got from them....

[attachment=14481]

I got all of my textbooks on ebay so I was able to sell them back to the bookstore for more than I actually bought them for to make a profit! Anyway, excited to finally have my own quality chisels to use for dovetails and such at home. Got the cocobolo cut offs for next to nothing. I'll be able to use these on my next jewelry box sometime in the spring, most people can't use them but these are perfect for me. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Kevin

Aren't you looking forward to the day when you can trade those textbooks in for good? 


Nice haul Matt.


----------



## Brink

Today was wonderful!
Tractor shop is way busy.
EV shop sold a device to make a Prius into a gen set. 
Woodshop started a new project.



[attachment=14487]

The sawyer said it's elm.


----------



## Patrude

cabomhn said:


> Wooh! Good day. Traded in my textbooks today that I didn't need and was able to get all of this from the money I got from them....
> 
> 
> 
> I got all of my textbooks on ebay so I was able to sell them back to the bookstore for more than I actually bought them for to make a profit! Anyway, excited to finally have my own quality chisels to use for dovetails and such at home. Got the cocobolo cut offs for next to nothing. I'll be able to use these on my next jewelry box sometime in the spring, most people can't use them but these are perfect for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!



:teethlaugh: Nice score,:way2go:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Part time job hours got cut to just saturday, not much work in a power equipment shop without snow. I really don't mind as I need a little break and I have alot of things to catch up on. I went to a few stores today and got some supplies for the lathe restore. I called south bend lathe co. and ordered the last parts I need to finish up the project. I was quite surprised to find out I could get all the parts I needed still. Then a workout and some therapy for the arm and then some shop time to get the first coat of paint on the lathe parts. Man I want to get this thing done so I can use it to make some lathe chisels and get some wood working done. I need to smell saw dust!


----------



## Kevin

Been kicking back in bed being lazy all morning for my bride's birthday. Now about to embark on a "Birthday, day". A matinee, some Christmas shopping (only way she can get me to go) and a dinner, then back to the house for another movie. Hey, it's her day and we've been doing what she wants. It'll be fun to have a day off too. 

Snuck off to the puter while she's putting on her face. Looks like she's got it on now.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Been kicking back in bed being lazy all morning for my bride's birthday. Now about to embark on a "Birthday, day". A matinee, some Christmas shopping (only way she can get me to go) and a dinner, then back to the house for another movie. Hey, it's her day and we've been doing what she wants. It'll be fun to have a day off too.
> 
> Snuck off to the puter while she's putting on her face. Looks like she's got it on now.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will remember that day- it is our wedding anniversary. 15 long grueling years- OH PLEASE not the stick again............. Ouch. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
PS- none of the stick stuff is true. 15 yrs has gone by so fast but we seem to have always been together.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Been kicking back in bed being lazy all morning for my bride's birthday. Now about to embark on a "Birthday, day". A matinee, some Christmas shopping (only way she can get me to go) and a dinner, then back to the house for another movie. Hey, it's her day and we've been doing what she wants. It'll be fun to have a day off too.
> 
> Snuck off to the puter while she's putting on her face. Looks like she's got it on now.



Happy b-day mrs. Kevin!

I'm hoping in TX a matinee is an afternoon movie.


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will remember that day- it is our wedding anniversary. 15 long grueling years- OH PLEASE not the stick again............. Ouch. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> PS- none of the stick stuff is true. 15 yrs has gone by so fast but we seem to have always been together.



Happy anniversary!


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been kicking back in bed being lazy all morning for my bride's birthday. Now about to embark on a "Birthday, day". A matinee, some Christmas shopping (only way she can get me to go) and a dinner, then back to the house for another movie. Hey, it's her day and we've been doing what she wants. It'll be fun to have a day off too.
> 
> Snuck off to the puter while she's putting on her face. Looks like she's got it on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will remember that day- it is our wedding anniversary. 15 long grueling years- OH PLEASE not the stick again............. Ouch. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> PS- none of the stick stuff is true. 15 yrs has gone by so fast but we seem to have always been together.
Click to expand...


How crazy. Y'alls anniversary is on my wife's birthday, and our anniversary is on my birthday. Er, or is that, that my birthday is on our anniversary. However you word it, she's the best birthday present I ever had! 

Happy anniversary Mike and Kathie.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> ...
> I'm hoping in TX a matinee is an afternoon movie.



Yes that would be true in Texas. But in Florida I think they are called a sea cow. 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## jxmcguire1

cabomhn said:


> Wooh! Good day. Traded in my textbooks today that I didn't need and was able to get all of this from the money I got from them....
> 
> 
> 
> I got all of my textbooks on ebay so I was able to sell them back to the bookstore for more than I actually bought them for to make a profit! Anyway, excited to finally have my own quality chisels to use for dovetails and such at home. Got the cocobolo cut offs for next to nothing. I'll be able to use these on my next jewelry box sometime in the spring, most people can't use them but these are perfect for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!



Well. I was feeling kinda low, worked hard today accomplished very little, but it IS done finally. It is nice to see someone have a little bit of success and get what they want or need, especially from an unlikely source.

Do you ever use wax/oil/varnish blends as a finish? Some of that Sam Maloof sorta stuff? It sure looks good on his work. My personal experience with tool lust is sorta extensive, spent a chunk of inheritance on tools and such, had a lotta fun with it so far.

Congratulations and enjoy those Sorby (I think) chisels. They're great tools! The only problem with really great tools is that they call my bluff, no excuses anymore, time for me to fish or cut bait. . .

Maybe that's why my hands smell like fishbait after going?


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been kicking back in bed being lazy all morning for my bride's birthday. Now about to embark on a "Birthday, day". A matinee, some Christmas shopping (only way she can get me to go) and a dinner, then back to the house for another movie. Hey, it's her day and we've been doing what she wants. It'll be fun to have a day off too.
> 
> Snuck off to the puter while she's putting on her face. Looks like she's got it on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will remember that day- it is our wedding anniversary. 15 long grueling years- OH PLEASE not the stick again............. Ouch. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> PS- none of the stick stuff is true. 15 yrs has gone by so fast but we seem to have always been together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How crazy. Y'alls anniversary is on my wife's birthday, and our anniversary is on my birthday. Er, or is that, that my birthday is on our anniversary. However you word it, she's the best birthday present I ever had!
> 
> Happy anniversary Mike and Kathie.
Click to expand...


We really do not celebrate today though. The day we met is the day we celebrate. We both fell in love that day- and it aint easy to find some one in your late 40's- she had 3 kids- 12, 15 and 16 and had 2- 13 and 16. Kinda limits the options. 15 years later- they all call each other brother and sister and we are the parents- to them and about a dozen others. My first wife brought home stray animals- Kathie she brought home stray young people. :dash2::dash2: Our house was insane for about 7 years. Taco Tuesday- Kathie would come home from work and cook taco's sometimes for 15-20 kids- some of them have came back years later and said that was the best meal they got for the week. Kinda makes ya sad and glad at the same time. You two have a wonderful evening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> so nice to hear happy b days and anniversaries. Zoe and I missed both of our b days and our anniversary this year.:cray: I was out of town working. But we will make up for it. Tell the missuses happy b day and A day from us
> 
> And don't bother the matinees



Good opportunity to get one of them sea cows Kevin mentioned.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I'm hoping in TX a matinee is an afternoon movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that would be true in Texas. But in Florida I think they are called a sea cow.
> 
> :rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


I think I donated money one time to save the matinees... I'm so glad my little contribution made it possible for your to watch a movie in the afternoon on your special day.


----------



## Kenbo

I had one of those days where you just wish you didn't get out of bed. Everything that could go wrong, did. It was somewhere around noon, when one of the other supervisors said "Geez Ken, you're having a day from Hell today". It was at that point that I told him that there were millions of people in the world, and I'll be damned if I'm going to let a small handfull of them ruin my day. He said he wished everyone had that kind of attitude.
Oddly enough, my day improved 500% from that point. Water off a ducks back so to speak. I had a pretty good afternoon, took myself out to lunch and finished the day with a couple of laughs with co-workers. Now, I'm looking forward to a great day in the shop tomorrow, with a fire in the stove, and the smell of oak as I make some more crates for my wagon cargo.

Life it what you make it folks. Honest.


----------



## Brink

Today started out fine. But one idiot ruined it for 20 some families.


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Today started out fine. But one idiot ruined it for 20 some families.



Yes that is unbelievable- probably should not worry about it here though.


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Today started out fine. But one idiot ruined it for 20 some families.



Definitely a tragic day for a lot of families. Very sad.


----------



## Kevin

Well after dropping Kaua'i amounts of rain on us yesterday and last night, we have another good stretch of weather staring at us. Unless they change it. Again. 

[attachment=14640]


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Well after dropping Kaua'i amounts of rain on us yesterday and last night, we have another good stretch of weather staring at us. Unless they change it. Again.



Lol, my shop is 50 this am.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after dropping Kaua'i amounts of rain on us yesterday and last night, we have another good stretch of weather staring at us. Unless they change it. Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, my shop is 50 this am.
Click to expand...


Yeah but you're a Yankee. Y'all's skin thickness triples starting around October. I no likee 50  Me likee 70 or better.


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after dropping Kaua'i amounts of rain on us yesterday and last night, we have another good stretch of weather staring at us. Unless they change it. Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, my shop is 50 this am.
Click to expand...


about 75 in mine- tee shirt weather- thanks to western larch.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Yeah but you're a Yankee. Y'all's skin thickness triples starting around October. I no likee 50  Me likee 70 or better.



That's a bunch of bs! Lol

Starting in October, we get a new, fluffy outer growth. 

Then offers to do insurance and beef jerky ads.

Hahaha!!


----------



## Mike1950

My day started great until the tree service guy showed up. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: I wonder if he is related to brink.???

[attachment=14650]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Well after dropping Kaua'i amounts of rain on us yesterday and last night, we have another good stretch of weather staring at us. Unless they change it. Again.


Your lows will be our highs.


----------



## Patrude

:teethlaugh::teethlaugh: My Sweetie is off to a good old "cookie swap" with our two daughters. Its cold milk and cookies for me tonight :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

That's the spirit. Cold milk in Taunton Mass in December. You probably bathe in ice water too.  No wonder y'all won the war. Many of the important battles were fought in cold damp environs and most of us rebs had none or terrible shoes most of the time. :wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> I had to wear a long sleeve shirt until about 9am today.



It was so warm in my shop today -I was in a t shirt and thought about opening the door- but when I did the moose was there and I was selfish and kept the heat for myself...............


----------



## Kevin

Well there's lots of BTU's in moose fat ya know. Just sayin . . .


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's lots of BTU's in moose fat ya know. Just sayin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dibs on the antlers
Click to expand...


Quit trying to horn in.


----------



## Mike1950

Hell I am spending a lot of BTU's trying to avoid this sucker- He is a neighborhood attraction so options are limited- maybe I need a big tent so no one can see what is going on. :naughty2::naughty2::naughty2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

A friend of mine that I have known for many years and who is also a computer tweak and fixes my puter when it is beyond me called me today. He asked if I ever sold any of my wood working pieces? He was interested in some of my bowls for his parents for Christmas gifts as they where hard to buy for as they have everything the could ever need and where into the artsy fartsy stuff. So he and his wife paid us a visit and I spread out a bunch of bowls on the kitchen table and let them pick, they agonized for some time and could not agree between them, so I told each of them to pick the ones they liked, they did, and they asked how much? I said zero $ and their faces just lit up! She picked up this big 14" walnut bowl and held it to her like a child. This was more rewarding than selling them for any price, Priceless.  
The bowls are headed to Florida. I know his parents and I hope they like them as much as my friends did.


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> A friend of mine that I have known for many years and who is also a computer tweak and fixes my puter when it is beyond me called me today. He asked if I ever sold any of my wood working pieces? He was interested in some of my bowls for his parents for Christmas gifts as they where hard to buy for as they have everything the could ever need and where into the artsy fartsy stuff. So he and his wife paid us a visit and I spread out a bunch of bowls on the kitchen table and let them pick, they agonized for some time and could not agree between them, so I told each of them to pick the ones they liked, they did, and they asked how much? I said zero $ and their faces just lit up! She picked up this big 14" walnut bowl and held it to her like a child. This was more rewarding than selling them for any price, Priceless.
> The bowls are headed to Florida. I know his parents and I hope they like them as much as my friends did.




You've got a good heart Greg.


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> That's the spirit. Cold milk in Taunton Mass in December. You probably bathe in ice water too.  No wonder y'all won the war. Many of the important battles were fought in cold damp environs and most of us rebs had none or terrible shoes most of the time. :wacko1:



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Well, I havent bathed in the local stream "creek" lately, but long as there's no ice I can still get the canoe wet!!! Isnt really cold yet; still holding off on zipping in the winter lining on the coat!! :teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin

Momma Kev harvested the last bit of goodies from her garden (not greenhouse) so that should tell you we've been having good weather for the most part. But I hear tell we're going to get 6 to 8" of snow starting around Christmas. I'm not dreaming of a white Christmas. I won't complain though, you'uns up north are going to get 4 feet or more if rumors are correct! 

At least we'll have fresh Swiss Chard and radishes. Here's some of the chard she just cut. These things are so colorful . . . 


[attachment=14883]


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Momma Kev harvested the last bit of goodies from her garden (not greenhouse) so that should tell you we've been having good weather for the most part. But I hear tell we're going to get 6 to 8" of snow starting around Christmas. I'm not dreaming of a white Christmas. I won't complain though, you'uns up north are going to get 4 feet or more if rumors are correct!
> 
> At least we'll have fresh Swiss Chard and radishes. Here's some of the chard she just cut. These things are so colorful . . .



yum--oh ya im back yours truly yall thought you could get rid of me  duck


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Momma Kev harvested the last bit of goodies from her garden (not greenhouse) so that should tell you we've been having good weather for the most part. But I hear tell we're going to get 6 to 8" of snow starting around Christmas. I'm not dreaming of a white Christmas. I won't complain though, you'uns up north are going to get 4 feet or more if rumors are correct!
> 
> At least we'll have fresh Swiss Chard and radishes. Here's some of the chard she just cut. These things are so colorful . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yum--oh ya im back yours truly yall thought you could get rid of me  duck
Click to expand...


[attachment=14884]
Glad your feeling better duck! We missed you!


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> A friend of mine that I have known for many years and who is also a computer tweak and fixes my puter when it is beyond me called me today. He asked if I ever sold any of my wood working pieces? He was interested in some of my bowls for his parents for Christmas gifts as they where hard to buy for as they have everything the could ever need and where into the artsy fartsy stuff. So he and his wife paid us a visit and I spread out a bunch of bowls on the kitchen table and let them pick, they agonized for some time and could not agree between them, so I told each of them to pick the ones they liked, they did, and they asked how much? I said zero $ and their faces just lit up! She picked up this big 14" walnut bowl and held it to her like a child. This was more rewarding than selling them for any price, Priceless.
> The bowls are headed to Florida. I know his parents and I hope they like them as much as my friends did.



no greater feeling greg i know a few people that are going to be very happy this year because of the stuff i got from here. many thanks duck


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine that I have known for many years and who is also a computer tweak and fixes my puter when it is beyond me called me today. He asked if I ever sold any of my wood working pieces? He was interested in some of my bowls for his parents for Christmas gifts as they where hard to buy for as they have everything the could ever need and where into the artsy fartsy stuff. So he and his wife paid us a visit and I spread out a bunch of bowls on the kitchen table and let them pick, they agonized for some time and could not agree between them, so I told each of them to pick the ones they liked, they did, and they asked how much? I said zero $ and their faces just lit up! She picked up this big 14" walnut bowl and held it to her like a child. This was more rewarding than selling them for any price, Priceless.
> The bowls are headed to Florida. I know his parents and I hope they like them as much as my friends did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no greater feeling greg i know a few people that are going to be very happy this year because of the stuff i got from here. many thanks duck
Click to expand...


Thank You Mr duck- for your generosity, humor, support and for being a downright nice guy....................


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine that I have known for many years and who is also a computer tweak and fixes my puter when it is beyond me called me today. He asked if I ever sold any of my wood working pieces? He was interested in some of my bowls for his parents for Christmas gifts as they where hard to buy for as they have everything the could ever need and where into the artsy fartsy stuff. So he and his wife paid us a visit and I spread out a bunch of bowls on the kitchen table and let them pick, they agonized for some time and could not agree between them, so I told each of them to pick the ones they liked, they did, and they asked how much? I said zero $ and their faces just lit up! She picked up this big 14" walnut bowl and held it to her like a child. This was more rewarding than selling them for any price, Priceless.
> The bowls are headed to Florida. I know his parents and I hope they like them as much as my friends did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no greater feeling greg i know a few people that are going to be very happy this year because of the stuff i got from here. many thanks duck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You Mr duck- for your generosity, humor, support and for being a downright nice guy....................
Click to expand...


thanks mike still recovering dont know what it was hopeing its not anything bad still waiting for test results but hey ill go down swinging for the fences. iv fought bigger battles than this no worries. now wheres my :csnut: those maples thought they saw the last of me HUH they were wrong:diablo::shame: besides i got to see whats inside the two giant zirks layin out back before i go anywhere :rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine that I have known for many years and who is also a computer tweak and fixes my puter when it is beyond me called me today. He asked if I ever sold any of my wood working pieces? He was interested in some of my bowls for his parents for Christmas gifts as they where hard to buy for as they have everything the could ever need and where into the artsy fartsy stuff. So he and his wife paid us a visit and I spread out a bunch of bowls on the kitchen table and let them pick, they agonized for some time and could not agree between them, so I told each of them to pick the ones they liked, they did, and they asked how much? I said zero $ and their faces just lit up! She picked up this big 14" walnut bowl and held it to her like a child. This was more rewarding than selling them for any price, Priceless.
> The bowls are headed to Florida. I know his parents and I hope they like them as much as my friends did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no greater feeling greg i know a few people that are going to be very happy this year because of the stuff i got from here. many thanks duck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You Mr duck- for your generosity, humor, support and for being a downright nice guy....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now wheres my :csnut: those maples thought they saw the last of me HUH they were wrong:diablo::shame: besides i got to see whats inside the two giant zirks layin out back before i go anywhere :rofl2::rofl2:
Click to expand...


Ooohh, zirc, me likey, me want a chunk! :hookup: LOL
I still want to come down one weekend and meet the super duck in person and bs about all things wood and chainsaw! When the timing is right for you and me.


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine that I have known for many years and who is also a computer tweak and fixes my puter when it is beyond me called me today. He asked if I ever sold any of my wood working pieces? He was interested in some of my bowls for his parents for Christmas gifts as they where hard to buy for as they have everything the could ever need and where into the artsy fartsy stuff. So he and his wife paid us a visit and I spread out a bunch of bowls on the kitchen table and let them pick, they agonized for some time and could not agree between them, so I told each of them to pick the ones they liked, they did, and they asked how much? I said zero $ and their faces just lit up! She picked up this big 14" walnut bowl and held it to her like a child. This was more rewarding than selling them for any price, Priceless.
> The bowls are headed to Florida. I know his parents and I hope they like them as much as my friends did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no greater feeling greg i know a few people that are going to be very happy this year because of the stuff i got from here. many thanks duck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You Mr duck- for your generosity, humor, support and for being a downright nice guy....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now wheres my :csnut: those maples thought they saw the last of me HUH they were wrong:diablo::shame: besides i got to see whats inside the two giant zirks layin out back before i go anywhere :rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooohh, zirc, me likey, me want a chunk! :hookup: LOL
> I still want to come down one weekend and meet the super duck in person and bs about all things wood and chainsaw! When the timing is right for you and me.
Click to expand...


we will get that done sometime greg i got your big block stashed away plus a some other purty stuff that just been getting in my way. got a lot goin on when things settle down in my life we will get together my freind you bet duck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice score Rob. Me likey!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just got home from work, little Christmas lunch with bbq ribs that I am not allowed to eat yet:sad: so I just ate my tuna fish and enjoyed the conversation with my co workers. Just a little break to check in with the wb before I get on the treadmill and do the hamster on the big wheel thing. Went to the bank today to find out why my debit card wouldn't work at the pet food store today. F.Y.I. I was skimmed. I didn't know anything like this exsisted. Seems they can scan your pocket and read your card now. Someone got my debit card number and was trying to make charges in Ga. and Al., mostly at truck stops and gas stations so they are on the move. The bank cought it and no money was lost from my acct, at first I was pissed until I found out that the bank cought a scam and put a hold on my card. Now that's cool. I picked up some parts at the media blaster today also, glass bead does such an awesome job.


----------



## woodtickgreg

My computer is such a pos, I got a nice Christmas bonus from work and I have decided to add to it and get myself a new laptop. I have never had a new computer, always hand me downs that where already outdated and had problems. I have been looking at the toshiba satelite model P870- BT3N22. i7 intel core processor, 8gb memory, 1 tb hard drive , 17" diag screen, backlit keyboard. I may pull the trigger after x-mas, so shipping will resume some normalcy.


----------



## Kevin

I've been using Toshibas since 2003 - On my 4th I believe. I am very hard on them and I've always bought the lowest or second lowest from the bottom on ruggedness - I forget what it's called but you can buy them that you can literally drop and no damage but they cost an arm and a whatnot. 

Once we got a nice new PC in the house I stopped having to move the LT in and out of the shop every day, and this last one that just sits here hasn't given any trouble and I guess it's 3 years old now or more. Stays in the 115-120 degree shop all summer no probs. I've had to take it apart and fix things twice or thrice but alway managed to get it running again. I blow out the fan every few months too so if you use it in your shop make sure to do that - the cooling fins get matted with dust and that'll kill it. 

Happy fr you - only thing better than a new puter is a new gun or tool. 

:irishjig:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I've been using Toshibas since 2003 - On my 4th I believe. I am very hard on them and I've always bought the lowest or second lowest from the bottom on ruggedness - I forget what it's called but you can buy them that you can literally drop and no damage but they cost an arm and a whatnot.
> 
> Once we got a nice new PC in the house I stopped having to move the LT in and out of the shop every day, and this last one that just sits here hasn't given any trouble and I guess it's 3 years old now or more. Stays in the 115-120 degree shop all summer no probs. I've had to take it apart and fix things twice or thrice but alway managed to get it running again. I blow out the fan every few months too so if you use it in your shop make sure to do that - the cooling fins get matted with dust and that'll kill it.
> 
> Happy fr you - only thing better than a new puter is a new gun or tool.
> 
> :irishjig:


Thanks for the feed back on the puter Kevin. I don't take my puter in the shop, It sits on an end table right next to my end of the couch where my permanent butt imprint is, LOL. Prices on the dells and Toshiba's are about the same and I've heard good things about the Toshiba's. Last year I got a good camera with my bonus and you see what happened with that. This year It's a new puter, never had a new one, kinda exciting. Though I can't afford a top of the line one I think I picked a good one, it should have plenty enough memory for photo's and such, if not my computer friend can upgrade it for me. Guns I got enough of I think, Maybe a .45 though,...... tools.......never enough!


----------



## cabomhn

burlguy72 said:


> Uffffdaa,,, -14 this morning with a -25 to -35 wind chill,,,:morning2::morning2::morning2: I may have to put an extra log in the boiler thismorning.. Ya, a little cold, but Im lovin' it,, Im not as spoiled as all them guys from Texas:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: But, with frost on the shop windows, wood at the saw, the coffee goin', we will cut, we wil lcut, and we will cut, remember,, the heat is in the tools in Northern Minnesota



Sounds like fun to me! Love being out working in the cold, make's the experience more memorable. Good luck to ya staying warm.


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> Uffffdaa,,, -14 this morning with a -25 to -35 wind chill,,,:morning2::morning2::morning2: I may have to put an extra log in the boiler thismorning.. Ya, a little cold, but Im lovin' it,, Im not as spoiled as all them guys from Texas:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: But, with frost on the shop windows, wood at the saw, the coffee goin', we will cut, we wil lcut, and we will cut, remember,, the heat is in the tools in Northern Minnesota



-14 degrees------------------- That is exactly why I do not live there. I am too skinny or whimpy or??/ take your pick. Have fun with that big burl and have a very Merry Christmas............


----------



## Kevin

burlguy72 said:


> .... -14 this morning ... we will cut, we wil lcut, and we will cut, ....



:no dice. more please:

I would hibernate under the covers, under the covers, under the covers. But I'm glad someone lives up there so we southerners can get burl.


----------



## cabomhn

burlguy72 said:


> :lolol::lolol: Merry Christmas guys,,,,



No pics of the morning's haul?


----------



## Patrude

burlguy72 said:


> So far so good,, was up at 2 this morning, just couldnt sleep, so I headed to the shop,, must have wood orders on my mind:dunno::dunno::dunno: So, thot I would check in with a cup of coffee and head back out for a long day:morning2::morning2::morning2::morning2: -15 right now, supposed to get to 20 with snow tonight, good thing theres a roof over the shop.. Oh,, and a heater too, but theres plenty of tools being used to make up for that. If I have time today, I may drive to Texas and hit the ditch,, and call Kevin to come and pull me out:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



 You folks got it a lot colder than here in New England. We got some heavy snow in north and west parts of Massachusetts, but only rain here along the southern coastal areas. Temps were cold enough to get pond ice yesterday, but its all gone now. Gonna have to put a hold on the skates and hockey stick :dash2: Expecting back to winter weather over the week end. :teethlaugh: might be some skating on the horizon after all


----------



## scrimman

I snapped a c-clamp in half. Snapped it. Never even HEARD of such a thing. Loud as hell when it went. @#$$!! Chinese steel.....scared me into changing my drawers! 
Other than that, I've been productive as all git-out. Weather can't be beat either.


----------



## Patrude

burlguy72 said:


> So far so good, woke up a little later ths morning Only because today is firewood day Im not as enthusiastic to haul firewood as I am cutting into burls, but,,, the guy did tell me that he had some nice ones there for me, so we will see.. A good buddy of mine has a single axle loader truck, which really helps, I hope he shows up ontime or I will be rollin' logs old school... Im gonna try to get 2 loads today, I can carry about 3-3 1/2 cord each load on my 16' tandom.. Maybe more, ya,, probably more, Ive been known to push it to the limit sometimes Cory..



 I tend to push it a bit close too. Just mind that axle, it will only take so much. Two good trips are better than 1 almost good one.


----------



## cabomhn

How long will all this wood last you guys up there?

Edit: Oops, missed that last sentence on your post, don't mind me :i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

Our neck of the woods- Larch and birch would be the best firewood of the native species. You get a 3' standing dead larch and it spits easy and burns a long time. Our best available firewood would be black locust- burns forever- very hot and very little ash. I cut some elm at the shop. One piece of wood in the stove- 2 shovels full of ash out. I will be very happy when all the elm is gone!!!:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin

Osage is our best to burn and it's what I burn in my shop volgezang. . But I learned the hard way to line the bottom of the barrel with fire bricks. Osage turns the bottom and sides of the barrel red hot. Even with the fire brick you can't load it too heavy it'll light the whole barrel up except the bottom where the brick is. I once got it so hot not paying attention to it, and when I came around the corner of the kiln the sides and top of the of the bottom barrel & the feeder pipe were already red and the top barrel was getting red above the feeder pipe! Osage burns hot hot hot.


----------



## Brink

Today is awesome.



[attachment=15345]

Got to work on a Prius battery pack.



[attachment=15347]

So could install this 3kw 120v inverter. Now the owner can somewhat power his house next time we have a sandycane.



[attachment=15348]

It snowed :)



[attachment=15349]

The fires going, Momas making Tunisian food, and I'll finish the day in the woodshop.


----------



## cabomhn

Well the wood itch has been hitting me since I've been home over break. I found some maple and walnut I had left over from a project before I really started getting into woodworking and I'm trying to get the glue up done for my first mallet. Doing a wedged mortise and tenon joint. I'm going to be doing this one completely by hand and not use any power tools, it'll be a challange and the guys at the shop will probably think I'm crazy for making a mortise by hand since there is a mortise machine right there but sometimes I think I am just a little crazy. :i_dunno:.

My mom's been giving me grief all night, I've been out in the garage working in bare feet, rolled up jeans, and a t-shirt, and it's about 35 outside, about 45 in the garage. Meanwhile she thinks it's cold in the house and really is thinking I'm nuts, oh well. Long night ahead of me!


----------



## Kenbo

Spent the day in the shop yesterday and made a pile of designer fire wood. :dash2: Live and learn. Today will be better and I will hopefully correct the mistakes that I made yesterday. The good news is that I heat with a wood burning stove so my mistakes disappear.


----------



## cabomhn

Figured I'd post up something in this thread since this is one of the most visited threads on WB. I posted up a thread in the "General woodworking discussion" forum seeing if anybody would be interested in a mallet swap between everybody on here who wants to participate. Basically you make a mallet, and are given an address of someone else to mail it to, someone else has your address and they mail you the mallet that they made. If you're interested head over and reply to the thread!


----------



## Mike1950

14 degrees yesterday-brrrr 24 today- Finished mallets yesterday- One for myself. Fun quick project. Now back to something that will take a little time.


----------



## Mike1950

Yesterday was the coldest day so far this winter.


----------



## Kevin

Well Cory you know my motto, the heat's under the 8" of blankets.


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Cory you know my motto, the heat's under the 8" of blankets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolol::lolol: I dont know about 8" of blankets,, but,, I do sometimes where an oversized onesie,,:lolol: with a built in back flap, built in booties... Sometimes I where them for days...:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Ahhh the back flap is probably a lot more then we needed to picture.........


----------



## DKMD

Today looks promising... The better half and I crusied up to KC last might for a little birthday weekend getaway(sans munchkins). Slept in. Turned my phone off. Gonna bundle up and head across the street for fresh pastries in a few. Probably a nap scheduled sometime this afternoon. Dinner reservations tonight. Yep, today looks promising...


----------



## Kevin

I had the coolest dream last night. I was running my trot lines in the Laguna Madre and Corpus Christi Bay and every fish I took was burled! They were real fish but the skin was thick and all burly. Suddenly I was at the same fish market where I used to sell and I had a boatload of burled fish. After all the weighing the employee turned to me and said "We need to get these skins off they're worth more than the fish." So we skinned all the fish (it happened in a few seconds you know how dreams work) and Billy (the market owner) scratched out a few figures on his paper pad then stuck his pencil back behind his ear, took a deep breath, and said

_"Son, you're one dime shy of $200,000." _


I woke up at a quarter to 5 to tell my wife about it but thought better of it when I heard her peaceful breathing. But you guys get it right? Burled fish! I wonder what they taste like, they were damn sure pretty.


----------



## Brink

Bet it fisheyes when poly'd.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin I'm just a little worried about you!


----------



## shadetree_1

I think we have all had a similar dream, I know I have where every single piece of DIW I cut was burl throughout, had so much that I couldn't get it all in the truck and was scared to death to leave any on the side of the road so I tied a piece of string (yes string, it's a dream remember) to about 20 pieces I couldn't put in the truck and drug them down a state highway in broad daylight for 16 miles to the house and didn't lose a single piece, and never saw the Police.

Sorry about the hijacking Kevin.


----------



## Kevin

What Hijack? You ought to know me better than that by now. You can't hijack a hijacker. 

:no dice. more please:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Never had a dream like that. I had a good day visiting with several Barterites on the phone.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> I had the coolest dream last night. I was running my trot lines in the Laguna Madre and Corpus Christi Bay and every fish I took was burled! They were real fish but the skin was thick and all burly. Suddenly I was at the same fish market where I used to sell and I had a boatload of burled fish. After all the weighing the employee turned to me and said "We need to get these skins off they're worth more than the fish." So we skinned all the fish (it happened in a few seconds you know how dreams work) and Billy (the market owner) scratched out a few figures on his paper pad then stuck his pencil back behind his ear, took a deep breath, and said
> 
> _"Son, you're one dime shy of $200,000." _
> 
> 
> I woke up at a quarter to 5 to tell my wife about it but thought better of it when I heard her peaceful breathing. But you guys get it right? Burled fish! I wonder what they taste like, they were damn sure pretty.




You have serious issues my friend.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the coolest dream last night. I was running my trot lines in the Laguna Madre and Corpus Christi Bay and every fish I took was burled! They were real fish but the skin was thick and all burly. Suddenly I was at the same fish market where I used to sell and I had a boatload of burled fish. After all the weighing the employee turned to me and said "We need to get these skins off they're worth more than the fish." So we skinned all the fish (it happened in a few seconds you know how dreams work) and Billy (the market owner) scratched out a few figures on his paper pad then stuck his pencil back behind his ear, took a deep breath, and said
> 
> _"Son, you're one dime shy of $200,000." _
> 
> 
> I woke up at a quarter to 5 to tell my wife about it but thought better of it when I heard her peaceful breathing. But you guys get it right? Burled fish! I wonder what they taste like, they were damn sure pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have serious issues my friend.
Click to expand...


I agree Ken- I will help you out Kevin- the only true solution to this horrible affliction is to box up all your burl, knarly and ugly wood anddddddd send it to me. I will pay half the shipping- just cause I like ya.


----------



## Brink

I think that Kevin is going in the right direction, opening up and talking of his dreams. 

So, Kevin, how did you feel when the fella said you were a dime short of $200k?


----------



## Kenbo

I was going to head to the shop today but I woke up and I just wasn't feeling it. Just finished a home cooked breakfast and I think I'm just going to take a recharging day. Been running on empty lately and I think it's time to refuel. The shop will be there next weekend, and so will I.



Hey, I wonder if I can talk Mrs Kenbo into a nice massage?


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> Hey, I wonder if I can talk Mrs Kenbo into a nice massage?



I'll put in a good word for ya.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I wonder if I can talk Mrs Kenbo into a nice massage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put in a good word for ya.
Click to expand...


Thanks buddy. I'll let you know how that works out.


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> Hey, I wonder if I can talk Mrs Kenbo into a nice massage?



I'm sure she'd love to get one. Nice of you to think of it.


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I wonder if I can talk Mrs Kenbo into a nice massage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she'd love to get one. Nice of you to think of it.
Click to expand...


Reminds me of that Brad Paisley song..

"_when you say a backrub means only a backrub_"


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I wonder if I can talk Mrs Kenbo into a nice massage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she'd love to get one. Nice of you to think of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminds me of that Brad Paisley song..
> 
> "_when you say a backrub means only a backrub_"
Click to expand...


Haven't heard the song, but I know we men think backrub means launching pad for more serious maneuvers.


----------



## Dane Fuller

burlguy72 said:


> So far so good today... Its Sunday,, usually my day off from Pipefitting, Cutting burls, trying to sell this ugly stuff, and all other things that pertain to it.. But,, Ive realized something, I am a parent 7 days a week, there is no day off for that.. That is one job that I would never want anytime off.. So today, on my day off,, My 2 daughter and myself are heading to the shop, and we are gonna turn a pen each.. My oldest daughter, Kylee, 12, almost 13, has been turning just about as long as I have... and has about 2 dozen pens under her belt and is a member of our local Turners Club.. My 9 year old,, Marty, (named after my dad,, rip..) is her pen making debut.. She has been bugging me for quite sometime now.. I cant wait to get to the shop, the only job I would want on my day off



You nailed it, Cory. You'll never get a day off from being a Dad. My son, his wife and their son are here for our weekly lunch date. I wish we could do this everyday...


----------



## DKMD

On our way back from Kansas City... It was a great weekend getaway. Good food, good drink, good times with the LOML. Might even sneak in a bit of shop time later.


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> ... the LOML. Might even sneak in a bit of shop time later.



I thought they were one and the same. 

I'm really hammering you hard today. I better lay off or next time we work a trade and you turn another work of art you might not mallet to us.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=15859]

Yesterday was tractor busy.


----------



## Kevin

Backhoe busy too.


----------



## Dane Fuller

At least you didn't have to split all of 'em, Brink.

My day got perfecter. We got to keep grandson for the afternoon. A long afternoon later, these two are all played out...
[attachment=15864]


----------



## Dane Fuller

At least you didn't have to split all of 'em, Brink.

My day got perfecter. We got to keep the grandson for a little quality time. A long afternoon later, these two are all played out...
[attachment=15864]


----------



## Brink

Yup, and chippers, and skid steers, and excavators......oh and woodworking, too.


----------



## Kevin

Jon do y'all have a city contract to get any of their work or do they have their own maintenance dept.?


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Jon do y'all have a city contract to get any of their work or do they have their own maintenance dept.?



We do much sales with NYC, and most towns,but their crews do most repairs, we will handle all warranty, recalls, and jobs they decide not to tackle themselves. I used to do a lot of road calls. Covered an area from 1/2 Long Island, NYC, Hartford ct, northern NJ, and out to the Catskills. That was before gps and cell phones. Hated it.


----------



## Mike1950

I bet nobody can guess what I have been doing all morning!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash1::dash1:

[attachment=15912]


----------



## Kevin

Playing in a volleyball tournament?


----------



## drycreek

Could be worst but could also be a lot better just made a Dr's appointment. Know that I've screwed up a rotator cuff right shoulder and oh well here goes.:dash2::dash2::dash2: Actually I messed it up about 15 years ago and have been babying it along and a few weeks ago I felt it when it gave away completely. I know should have taken care of it a long time ago (but). Just don't like Dr's (no offence DKMD) Anyway it's not getting any better so I'm pretty sure i've done it this time for good, I'll know the outcome the 15th.


----------



## Mike1950

drycreek said:


> Could be worst but could also be a lot better just made a Dr's appointment. Know that I've screwed up a rotator cuff right shoulder and oh well here goes.:dash2::dash2::dash2: Actually I messed it up about 15 years ago and have been babying it along and a few weeks ago I felt it when it gave away completely. I know should have taken care of it a long time ago (but). Just don't like Dr's (no offence DKMD) Anyway it's not getting any better so I'm pretty sure i've done it this time for good, I'll know the outcome the 15th.



Good luck at the Doc's and take it easy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

drycreek said:


> Could be worst but could also be a lot better just made a Dr's appointment. Know that I've screwed up a rotator cuff right shoulder and oh well here goes.:dash2::dash2::dash2: Actually I messed it up about 15 years ago and have been babying it along and a few weeks ago I felt it when it gave away completely. I know should have taken care of it a long time ago (but). Just don't like Dr's (no offence DKMD) Anyway it's not getting any better so I'm pretty sure i've done it this time for good, I'll know the outcome the 15th.



Sorry to hear about your injury, biggest piece of advice I can give you is do exactly what the docs say and give your body time to heal. I have been through a couple of these surgery's where time and rehab work is the key to a good usable repair. Don't be a egotistical male and screw up the docs good work by pushing it to hard to early. Good luck and wish you well in your recovery.
Just do what I did.....spend way to much time on the computer and drive everybody on wood barter nuts!  Seriously, everyone here kept me from going insane.


----------



## hobbit-hut

The owner of Larry's taxi called me to do a photo shoot of his taxis for a web site he's doing. I thought I share this with you all. I know the weather is kinda ruff in some parts of the country. We have have it ruff here in Paradice too at 75 degrees. Just not this time of year. It's a great time to head south for a few weeks. Nice breeze and not much chop on the water


----------



## drycreek

That's shameful to tease us with such beautiful weather.:)


----------



## Kevin

Nice pics Lowell. I noticed that in all the pics there's only one small boat under sail looks like a little sunfish or something - must be nice place to anchor. 

BTW I got the package today thanks.


----------



## Mike1950

Cut my finger with a box knife :dash2::dash2::dash2: but it has been a good day slowed down my dovetailed drawers I am working on but gave me more time to gawk at the beautiful veneer I got yesterday. 

I agree with Drycreek- I thought you were a heads up guy Lowell but pictures like that will get you off my A-team -Just above freezing and starting to snow again. :dash2::dash2:


----------



## hobbit-hut

:rotflmao3: Sounds like you needa vacation to let that finger heal.


----------



## DKMD

Joe Rebuild said:


> Other then dropping an nip log on my toe (i blame Keller) its been a good day.



Was that before or after you priced it? I'm just wondering if there was any 'pain and suffering' included in the quote.

I sure hope none of the blanks were damaged...:i_dunno::rotflmao3:


----------



## conchwood

[attachment=16057][attachment=16056][attachment=16055][attachment=16056][attachment=16055]My week has been hectic, found out I had to build 16, not 4 equipment racks along with 6 wrist band turnstiles 
for the Bone Island Triathlon here in Key West. This is the 1st year of the event so everything is new territory. They have over 500 participants for this years Iron distance event, a lot of work and volunteers getting it all together
but it is looking great. you can check it out at boneislandtri.com they have a nice introductory video there as well.


----------



## cabomhn

Looks like some functional equipment racks, but good luck for sure with making 16 of them! 


Had an interesting last night myself, a few of my friends got me to try going to shag night at a place close to school. In case you guys don't know what shagging is it's a pretty casual dance typical danced to "beach music." Ended up learning a good bit and the girls I danced with didn't mind that I was terrible. :rofl2: :rofl2: Dancing isn't usually my thing but I ended up having a pretty good time.


----------



## drycreek

Matt, i'd watch that if I were you (the girls that is) they are well known for changing all future plans.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I know I'll crawl back in my cave.


----------



## cabomhn

drycreek said:


> Matt, i'd watch that if I were you (the girls that is) they are well known for changing all future plans.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I know I'll crawl back in my cave.



Hahaha, so I have heard :rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Not worth a single solitary shat.

In January of 2010, after 17 years in the civil engineering field, I was laid off. At the time, my only options were to move to Houston to work for a large international engineering firm or buy the frame shop and make a go of owning my own company. I, not so wisely, chose to buy the frame shop. Since then, we have gone through the worst drought since the 1950's. The economy in the area I live in is driven solely by agriculture and has subsequently collapsed. I've been forced to dump every cent that comes through the front door, back into the store in order to keep the doors open. Therefore, I haven't had a paycheck in 3 years.

Last May, the large engineering firm in Houston, we'll call them "Company A" was contacted by "Company B", whom you all have purchased petroleum products from, contracted Company A to do a large amount of work for them. Company A contacted me and asked if I'd be interested in sub-contracting to them to do part of the work Company B required. This involved me starting another business which required a very sizable loan from the bank. Now I've known Company A for a long time and have done work for them in the past. I trust them. The contract they offered me would not only pay off the new business but my store as well. I could see light at the end of the tunnel. I went to the bank, got the loan and jumped through all the legal hoops to start the new business.

Last night my phone rang. It was Company A. Company B has downsized the scope of work needed from Company A & they no longer require my services. The tunnel just turned a darker shade of black. Sorry for the ramble. I just needed to vent.


----------



## Mike1950

Dane Fuller said:


> Not worth a single solitary shat.
> 
> In January of 2010, after 17 years in the civil engineering field, I was laid off. At the time, my only options were to move to Houston to work for a large international engineering firm or buy the frame shop and make a go of owning my own company. I, not so wisely, chose to buy the frame shop. Since then, we have gone through the worst drought since the 1950's. The economy in the area I live in is driven solely by agriculture and has subsequently collapsed. I've been forced to dump every cent that comes through the front door, back into the store in order to keep the doors open. Therefore, I haven't had a paycheck in 3 years.
> 
> Last May, the large engineering firm in Houston, we'll call them "Company A" was contracted by "Company B", whom you all have purchased petroleum products from, contracted Company A to do a large amount of work for them. Company A contacted me and asked if I'd be interested in sub-contracting to them to do part of the work Company B required. This involved me starting another business which required a very sizable loan from the bank. Now I've known Company A for a long time and have done work for them in the past. I trust them. The contract they offered me would not only pay off the new business but my store as well. I could see light at the end of the tunnel. I went to the bank, got the loan and jumped through all the legal hoops to start the new business.
> 
> Last night my phone rang. It was Company A. Company B has downsized the scope of work needed from Company A & they no longer require my services. The tunnel just turned a darker shade of black. Sorry for the ramble. I just needed to vent.



Dane, I feel for you. In 2000 my liability ins went from 15 k to 100 k in 2001(never a claim) 2001-2002 our revenue went from 2.5 million to 800 K -we got very lucky and biz picked up. I hope and pray for luck to be on your side also!!


----------



## drycreek

Dane hate to hear that but hang in there you will survive. Sometimes when the tunnel looks dark there is a brighter light that is ready to shine, just hasn't had the switch turned on yet. Lived through something very similiar in 1990, and things worked out for the better just took a while for me to see the new light shinning.


----------



## DKMD

Sorry to hear about the consulting falling through, Dane. I firmly believe that you're good people, so I have to think that things will work out for the best.


----------



## Kevin

Sorry to hear that Dane. I also believe you'll land on your feet. That probably doesn't help much but I do believe it and hope it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kevin

cabomhn said:


> ... In case you guys don't know what shagging is it's a pretty casual dance typical danced to "beach music." ...



It may be that in NC but in the UK it refers to an activity which often takes place sometime later in the night after the dancing is over.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> My day stated off with the city codes people and the nice police officers accompanying them.
> 
> Turns out somebody called and reported illegal dumping on our property. I am guessing it is our neighbors behind us that continually call in noise complaints.
> 
> All is well and good though and I made a new friend with the city sanitation Dept manager. He has offered to bring us logs that are too big for them to chip in a cost effective manner. I know the neighbors love it when we fire up the big saw to mill slabs. :csnut::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::csnut:



You might try building your bad neighbors a nice coffee table or something and give it to them. When I first bought my property which at that time was surrounded on all sides by a large landowner who is also my nearest neighbor, the first meeting was not very good. He jumped out of his truck one time when I was working on clearing brush and said "I don't think your survey is right!" and went off on a tangent. I kept my cool and told him if he thought it was off he could hire a surveyor like I had to do in order to buy the property yada yada. Well we didn't get along very well after that. About a year or so after that another guy down the road I had made good friends with named Earl and at that time in his late 70s, and who tilled many of the fields and pastures here, and also did a lot of tractor work for my "nice" neighbor stopped by to share a beer as he often did at the end of the day. He carried a cooler full of it in his tractor always. 

After some small talk he said _"Kevin. Hook your welding rig up go down to David's property (pointing to a piece of property he had down the road) and fix that gate for him." _ That's paraphrased because his language was that of a sailor and you kind of didn't even notice because it was just natural for him. He was a big man and still strong as an ox with a deep booming voice and wel you just sort of did whatever the hel Earl told you to do. So after I gave an incredulous stare and a pause he said again _"Now G#% D$&&*!# Kevin just mind what I tell you!" _ So I said okay Earl you know best. And he did. So I went down later that afternoon and repaired David's cattle gate and did it as if I was getting paid. I didn't think another thing about it, but the next day David and his son came driving up and hopped out of the truck and he shook my hand for the first time and told me how appreciative he was for fixing his gate. This may sound hokey but it's true, he also said _"Anytime you need any timber for that sawmill go over to my corner 298 (acres) and just get whatever you want I'm going to doze it all for pasture anyway."_

You could've knocked me over with a feather. I miss my friend Earl a great deal and was a pall bearer at his funeral, that's how close we'd become before he died years later after all that. But David has been a model neighbor to me and has helped me in numerous ways. I haven't yet talked him into selling me the 30 acres next to me but at least he's affable when I ask him once or twice a year. 

I learned an important lesson from Earl on that day, and I have used it several times since to a smaller degree when someone is antagonistic to me for example, I will try to respond with unexpected kindness, whereas before I would consider that a show of weakness. It's a powerful weapon which can turn an adversary into a friend, and while it doesn't always work, you have nothing to lose by trying it. Obviously, if y'all have already gone to fisticuffs a time or two it may be too late to try this strategy.


----------



## cabomhn

Kevin said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... In case you guys don't know what shagging is it's a pretty casual dance typical danced to "beach music." ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be that in NC but in the UK it refers to an activity which often takes place sometime later in the night after the dancing is over.
Click to expand...


Watch it now, this is a family friendly forum

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: :lolol:


----------



## cabomhn

Kevin said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day stated off with the city codes people and the nice police officers accompanying them.
> 
> Turns out somebody called and reported illegal dumping on our property. I am guessing it is our neighbors behind us that continually call in noise complaints.
> 
> All is well and good though and I made a new friend with the city sanitation Dept manager. He has offered to bring us logs that are too big for them to chip in a cost effective manner. I know the neighbors love it when we fire up the big saw to mill slabs. :csnut::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::csnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might try building your bad neighbors a nice coffee table or something and give it to them. When I first bought my property which at that time was surrounded on all sides by a large landowner who is also my nearest neighbor, the first meeting was not very good. He jumped out of his truck one time when I was working on clearing brush and said "I don't think your survey is right!" and went off on a tangent. I kept my cool and told him if he thought it was off he could hire a surveyor like I had to do in order to buy the property yada yada. Well we didn't get along very well after that. About a year or so after that another guy down the road I had made good friends with named Earl and at that time in his late 70s, and who tilled many of the fields and pastures here, and also did a lot of tractor work for my "nice" neighbor stopped by to share a beer as he often did at the end of the day. He carried a cooler full of it in his tractor always.
> 
> After some small talk he said _"Kevin. Hook your welding rig up go down to David's property (pointing to a piece of property he had down the road) and fix that gate for him." _ That's paraphrased because his language was that of a sailor and you kind of didn't even notice because it was just natural for him. He was a big man and still strong as an ox with a deep booming voice and wel you just sort of did whatever the hel Earl told you to do. So after I gave an incredulous stare and a pause he said again _"Now G#% D$&&*!# Kevin just mind what I tell you!" _ So I said okay Earl you know best. And he did. So I went down later that afternoon and repaired David's cattle gate and did it as if I was getting paid. I didn't think another thing about it, but the next day David and his son came driving up and hopped out of the truck and he shook my hand for the first time and told me how appreciative he was for fixing his gate. This may sound hokey but it's true, he also said _"Anytime you need any timber for that sawmill go over to my corner 298 (acres) and just get whatever you want I'm going to doze it all for pasture anyway."_
> 
> You could've knocked me over with a feather. I miss my friend Earl a great deal and was a pall bearer at his funeral, that's how close we'd become before he died years later after all that. But David has been a model neighbor to me and has helped me in numerous ways. I haven't yet talked him into selling me the 30 acres next to me but at least he's affable when I ask him once or twice a year.
> 
> I learned an important lesson from Earl on that day, and I have used it several times since to a smaller degree when someone is antagonistic to me for example, I will try to respond with unexpected kindness, whereas before I would consider that a show of weakness. It's a powerful weapon which can turn an adversary into a friend, and while it doesn't always work, you have nothing to lose by trying it. Obviously, if y'all have already gone to fisticuffs a time or two it may be too late to try this strategy.
Click to expand...


That's really some good advice Kevin. I still have a lot to learn, but from my experiences, people have a really hard time responding in anger to a non prompted act of kindness. Good virtue to live by throughout life for sure.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Dane. I'm sorry to hear about your hardships, frustrating I know. Sometimes it seems like I work so hard and just get buy and others just brease through life. It will get better my friend, I believe in fate and just always accept what happens to me, all things happen for a reason, your turn is coming!


----------



## NYWoodturner

cabomhn said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day stated off with the city codes people and the nice police officers accompanying them.
> 
> Turns out somebody called and reported illegal dumping on our property. I am guessing it is our neighbors behind us that continually call in noise complaints.
> 
> All is well and good though and I made a new friend with the city sanitation Dept manager. He has offered to bring us logs that are too big for them to chip in a cost effective manner. I know the neighbors love it when we fire up the big saw to mill slabs. :csnut::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::csnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might try building your bad neighbors a nice coffee table or something and give it to them. When I first bought my property which at that time was surrounded on all sides by a large landowner who is also my nearest neighbor, the first meeting was not very good. He jumped out of his truck one time when I was working on clearing brush and said "I don't think your survey is right!" and went off on a tangent. I kept my cool and told him if he thought it was off he could hire a surveyor like I had to do in order to buy the property yada yada. Well we didn't get along very well after that. About a year or so after that another guy down the road I had made good friends with named Earl and at that time in his late 70s, and who tilled many of the fields and pastures here, and also did a lot of tractor work for my "nice" neighbor stopped by to share a beer as he often did at the end of the day. He carried a cooler full of it in his tractor always.
> 
> After some small talk he said _"Kevin. Hook your welding rig up go down to David's property (pointing to a piece of property he had down the road) and fix that gate for him." _ That's paraphrased because his language was that of a sailor and you kind of didn't even notice because it was just natural for him. He was a big man and still strong as an ox with a deep booming voice and wel you just sort of did whatever the hel Earl told you to do. So after I gave an incredulous stare and a pause he said again _"Now G#% D$&&*!# Kevin just mind what I tell you!" _ So I said okay Earl you know best. And he did. So I went down later that afternoon and repaired David's cattle gate and did it as if I was getting paid. I didn't think another thing about it, but the next day David and his son came driving up and hopped out of the truck and he shook my hand for the first time and told me how appreciative he was for fixing his gate. This may sound hokey but it's true, he also said _"Anytime you need any timber for that sawmill go over to my corner 298 (acres) and just get whatever you want I'm going to doze it all for pasture anyway."_
> 
> You could've knocked me over with a feather. I miss my friend Earl a great deal and was a pall bearer at his funeral, that's how close we'd become before he died years later after all that. But David has been a model neighbor to me and has helped me in numerous ways. I haven't yet talked him into selling me the 30 acres next to me but at least he's affable when I ask him once or twice a year.
> 
> I learned an important lesson from Earl on that day, and I have used it several times since to a smaller degree when someone is antagonistic to me for example, I will try to respond with unexpected kindness, whereas before I would consider that a show of weakness. It's a powerful weapon which can turn an adversary into a friend, and while it doesn't always work, you have nothing to lose by trying it. Obviously, if y'all have already gone to fisticuffs a time or two it may be too late to try this strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's really some good advice Kevin. I still have a lot to learn, but from my experiences, people have a really hard time responding in anger to a non prompted act of kindness. Good virtue to live by throughout life for sure.
Click to expand...


Great story Kevin - and a great way to illustrate something I teach new leadership at work - a lesson I have found to hold true always - "you get out of a relationship what you put into it "


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rob, just out of curiosity, is your building zoned commercial light or heavy or residential? Not that I would base my actions on that, more as a wondering if I was in my rights to sawmill. I think the log is a good idea and no milling on Sunday too. I would play nice within reason and try and be fair, but I would not bend over backwards if playing nice was to no avail.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob, just out of curiosity, is your building zoned commercial light or heavy or residential? Not that I would base my actions on that, more as a wondering if I was in my rights to sawmill. I think the log is a good idea and no milling on Sunday too. I would play nice within reason and try and be fair, but I would not bend over backwards if playing nice was to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure of the exact zoning but it is an old KMart building on highway frontage with 800 amps coming in (its commercial) we sat with the city and fire dept made sure they understood what we were doing and were given thier blessing and operating license. We are legal, our building was built years before these condos so at least for today the city is of the opinion that they (condo) moved in knowing of the buildings zoning.
> 
> It seems to be one or two of the residents. Two vendors that occupy our building live in these condos and say it is not intrusive. I understand they do not want to hear a saw run all day. But I don't saw all very often and never saw more them a few hours with a chain saw. We are not the only vendor running a saw either. Chainsaw Dave is a carver his saw runs a lot more then ours. But he is on the other end of the building.
> 
> 
> Perhaps they need to build a taller wall or plant some bamboo.
Click to expand...


I would keep a log of your operations for a while until the issue is resolved, just in case you get dragged into court, cover all your bases, zoning, police, fire, permits etc., city paper work. Just in case playing nice doesn't work.  Some people just think the world revolves around them.  I'm sure you'll get it worked out.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> :wtf1: I am not a
> 
> :noway:  where are the
> 
> 
> :rant2::rant2::rant2::rant2::rant2:



You must've forgotten to wear your ball cap and it must've been a young girl at the register. To them anyone with baldness is a senior or if not deserves a discount anyway. 


:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Yep a young girl. I think she was flirting with me



Could be. Many of them young 'uns think all us 'old guys' are loaded and would make a good sugar daddy.


----------



## Mike1950

That receipt is Proof that you truly are and old coger. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> :fit: it in writing now it MUST be true :cray:



And on top of that we saw it on the internet and like the commercial says:

_"They can't put anything on the internet that isn't true!"

"Where did you get that idea?"

"I read it on the internet."_

:lolol:


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> That receipt is Proof that you truly are and old coger. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



You're just trying to get the heat off of yourself. Ain't gonna work you  :walnut1950:


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> :wtf1: I am not a
> 
> :noway:  where are the
> 
> :rant2::rant2::rant2::rant2::rant2:



Hahaha!
That's like when I was invited to play in an over 40 basketball league...I had five years to go to be eligible.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wtf1: I am not a
> 
> :noway:  where are the
> 
> 
> :rant2::rant2::rant2::rant2::rant2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must've forgotten to wear your ball cap and it must've been a young girl at the register. To them anyone with baldness is a senior or if not deserves a discount anyway.
> 
> 
> :rofl2:
Click to expand...


Yup, shoulda had the barter cap on!


----------



## Mike1950

Makin dovetails - the last 2 of 14 drawers. I always wonder why the last ones are faster then the first ones. Do you think I am starting at the wrong end????? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> There should be a smilie for Horse sh?!?!t.... Gonna change things up a little today.. Nobody has been bringing wood the last month,, this is our prime buying time.. Due to that, and lack of sales "everywhere".. I am going to have to resort to my plot book and go get some more burls today and tomorrow.. Thats OK tho, cause I know when I go get em',, its good... I dont have to worry about some wood hack coming here thinking he has Burl, and wondering why Im trying to low ball them.. That brings me to a certain time and place in my life, when, the person Ive looked up to the most, told me, "Trust me kid,, your better off doing it yourself,, never depend on anyone else.. """" Thank you Gramps..........................



I think your gramps and my gramps musta been related.


----------



## Kevin

What about people that are addicted to discipline and self control? What happens to them? I guess there's no hope for those people.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> What about people that are addicted to discipline and self control? What happens to them? I guess there's no hope for those people.



I think I missed something.


----------



## kweinert

Guess there can be an issue with working in the very cold (< 20) with inexpensive tools.

I was just out cutting down some MDF and one of the cheap sawhorses collapsed (plastic snapped), dumping me and the circular saw to the floor of the garage. Luckily the saw stopped before I hit and the only other casualty was one of my Irwin clamps - snapped the head off.

Think I'm going to pick up some 2x4s and build a couple of sawhorses.

One the one hand they won't collapse for storage. On the other hand they won't collapse.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about people that are addicted to discipline and self control? What happens to them? I guess there's no hope for those people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I missed something.
Click to expand...


After I posted that I figured it might make for some head scratching. A new member titled his thread "Addicted". It got me to wondering about people who have no addictions because of their emphasis on discipline and self control. That made me realize they do have an addiction . . . an addiction to discipline and self control in order that they can avoid addictions. So the only addiction they have is a very boring one - the addiction of avoiding addictions. Thus my conclusion that there's no hope for them. 

Many addictions are self destructive, but everyone needs to have a healthy addiction or three. Not too many though because remember, moderation in all things including the number of addictions we allow ourselves. 

:rofl2:


----------



## Brink

kweinert said:


> Guess there can be an issue with working in the very cold (< 20) with inexpensive tools.
> 
> I was just out cutting down some MDF and one of the cheap sawhorses collapsed (plastic snapped), dumping me and the circular saw to the floor of the garage. Luckily the saw stopped before I hit and the only other casualty was one of my Irwin clamps - snapped the head off.
> 
> Think I'm going to pick up some 2x4s and build a couple of sawhorses.
> 
> One the one hand they won't collapse for storage. On the other hand they won't collapse.



Oh wow! You're lucky that didn't turn out far worse.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> After I posted that I figured it might make for some head scratching. A new member titled his thread "Addicted". It got me to wondering about people who have no addictions because of their emphasis on discipline and self control. That made me realize they do have an addiction . . . an addiction to discipline and self control in order that they can avoid addictions. So the only addiction they have is a very boring one - the addiction of avoiding addictions. Thus my conclusion that there's no hope for them.
> 
> Many addictions are self destructive, but everyone needs to have a healthy addiction or three. Not too many though because remember, moderation in all things including the number of addictions we allow ourselves.
> 
> :rofl2:



I sorta kinda figured that a little bit.


----------



## Kevin

Glad you made out better than the horses Ken. :i_am_so_happy:

It's finally above freezing out here in the shop so I'm tinkering around a little, but my laptop is smelling like burning silicone or something. Very strong pungent odor. It's still running but not a good sign and getting worse by the minute. Gonna shut her down and get ready to make a HD backup after it cools down later.


----------



## Mike1950

ooooppps- must ta been slick..............


----------



## Kenbo

Wow, now that's a mess.


----------



## DKMD

Truck suicide?


----------



## Kevin

I bet the driver had to pay extra for that ride. Whoopeeeeee!


----------



## Dane Fuller

That's gonna leave a mark.

I can't tell you how many of those I've been around and all the horror stories Iv'e been heard. Never seen one happen but they can be a key ingredient in a recipe for disaster.


----------



## kweinert

Hope he was wearing his brown pants.


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> The real sad thing is,,,,, That was my damn burl delivery today:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



The burls are chips by now.


----------



## Mike1950

Seems to me that it would be greener to leave it in the woods. Let it go back to dirt. 
We have a chip burner up north that was subsidized by the government. We spent big bucks on it. The national forests changed the rules just before it got on line- not much available wood to cut- so then we had to pay the company to not run it. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Sometimes the right hand has absolutely no idea what the left is doing other then pickin the taxpayers poc........... Now I bet you thought I was going to make a political statement ---Huh


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Seems to me that it would be greener to leave it in the woods. Let it go back to dirt.
> We have a chip burner up north that was subsidized by the government. We spent big bucks on it. The national forests changed the rules just before it got on line- not much available wood to cut- so then we had to pay the company to not run it. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Sometimes the right hand has absolutely no idea what the left is doing other then pickin the taxpayers poc........... Now I bet you thought I was going to make a political statement ---Huh



Don't worry though- we get a lot of our power from the Columbia river- they have been building wind turbines all over- when there is a lot of water we pay the turbines to not spin....................


----------



## Brink

Today was very nice.


----------



## Kevin

Sorry to hear it Rob. We have something going on as well. It's unusually dry here for some reason rain and all. Inside our house the RH has been averaging 8%. Our small dehumidifiers make no difference. I ordered a whole house off amazon yesterday and it'll be here tomorrow. We normally range better than 50% humidity and I think our yearly average is >60%. We can't even hardly breathe when we wake up. Hopefully this humidifier will make a difference because we're both coughing constantly and feel a general malaise.


----------



## hobbit-hut

Your right Kevin and good point to make. It's so humid here most of the time but in the winter people see dew in the morning and think there is still a lot of moisture in the air but really it's quite dry. I run the humidifier at night and it makes a world of difference.


----------



## Kevin

I still have it too. I didn't get out of bed until the crack of noon. My bride fed me brunch in bed and I finally had to get up long enough to stretch my legs, get rid of some coffee, type a few lines here, then back to bed to read my book and fall asleep off and on doing so. I don't like being sick and rarely get that way. Soon as our humidifier gets here I'm going to set it up pronto - well I'm going to delegate the setting of it up pronto.  

This dryness is what made me vulnerable to my current ailment to begin with, I am convinced of that.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I hope you guys are feeling better real soon, being sick is no fun.


----------



## Kevin

I have two chapters left of _"When Thunder Rolled"_. It was written by Ed "Raz" Rasimus a former F-105/F-4 pilot that lives here in north Texas not far from us. He also co-authored a book about one of his contemporaries and best friends Robin Olds. 

Raz is in very poor health. At the risk of understatement he's led a full life.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Sorry you guys feel bad. I started getting the crud a couple weeks ago but I loaded up with zicam and it knocked it. Thank goodness!

I had a good day. The county stock show & a junior high basketball tournament are going on this weekend. I just now shut the laser down.
22 red alder plaques
11 acrylic buyers awards
2 chicken trophies.
[attachment=16442]
I'm tired....:sleeping:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Sorry you guys feel bad. I started getting the crud a couple weeks ago but I loaded up with zicam and it knocked it. Thank goodness!

I had a good day. The county stock show & a junior high basketball tournament are going on this weekend. I just now shut the laser down.
22 red alder plaques
11 acrylic buyers awards
2 chicken trophies.
[attachment=16442]
I'm tired....:sleeping:


----------



## hobbit-hut

Dane Fuller said:


> Sorry you guys feel bad. I started getting the crud a couple weeks ago but I loaded up with zicam and it knocked it. Thank goodness!
> 
> I had a good day. The county stock show & a junior high basketball tournament are going on this weekend. I just now shut the laser down.
> 22 red alder plaques
> 11 acrylic buyers awards
> 2 chicken trophies.
> 
> I'm tired....:sleeping:



That is a good day. Chickens and rabits and pigs and dogs and birds. That's a nice barn yard you have there.


----------



## Kevin

hobbit-hut said:


> ...Chickens and rabits and pigs and dogs and birds. That's a nice barn yard you have there.


----------



## Kevin

Yeah it's gonna get up to 59 today. I got to get out and do something. My septic guy said I need to put some risers on our aerobic system. I have some 3/8" thick 18" diameter x 67" long x steel casing that has been tapped for that. That way I don't have to buy a 20' section of pipe nor make concrete forums for it. All I need to do is cut it into three 22" long sections. So I'll be spending an hour or so on the cutting torch if I can muster the energy. 

With this weather I need to get some trees harvested but I don't have the energy for that yet. :morning2:


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> Yeah it's gonna get up to 59 today. I got to get out and do something. My septic guy said I need to put some risers on our aerobic system. I have some 3/8" thick 18" x 67" long diameter steel casing that has been tapped for that. That way I don't have to buy a 20' section of pipe nor make concrete forums for it. All I need to do is cut it into 22" long sections. So I'll be spending an hour or so on the cutting torch if I can muster the energy.
> 
> With this weather I need to get some trees harvested but I don't have the energy for that yet. :morning2:



We have a "balmy" 26 degrees here in sunny Taunton, Ma. Its actually chilly enough to wear a coat outside!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Patrude said:


> ... 26 degrees . . . Its actually chilly enough to wear a coat outside!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



:no dice. more please:
Yeah, and it was starting about 40 degrees before that. 

:lolol:


----------



## brown down

i am having one of those days where i should have just stayed in bed!!! nothing but failure today :dash2::dash2::dash2:
I refuse, and always will refuse to give in to failure. pretty much anything i touched today broke.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:

other than that i am having a wonderful day
sorry had to vent 

hope everyone is getting over their sicknesses


----------



## Kevin

Mine are finally finished. Well they have been but I had to figure a better way to glue the leather pads on the ends because nothing was working. I think I have it figured out now. I dimpled the ends of the mallet and the inside of the leather pads with a drill bit and stopped trying to make wood glue work - we'll see what a mess I've made once the epoxy dries and I have to try to get the squeeze out off the sides of the mallet. Just using leather on one of the mallets the other one works better without. I should have taped the sides or used vaseline but no - I forgot. 

Yes I am sending both mallets to my victim. The first one which I messed up a little, and the second one . . . . . which I messed up a little. Together they make a whole non-messed-up one. :wacko2:

Got to send them to another member for the final embellishment still so it'll be a while for the victim gets them. If he is the last one not to have received his mallet I guess he'll be able to figure out who he is. I will bleach them so no one gets my virus and wear gloves to pack them.


----------



## DKMD

Good day today! Clinic was relative painless, and I got several boxes packed up and shipped. I dropped my mallet in the mail to the poor bastard that was paired with me. My wife has the kids out on a play date with friends, and I'm jut sitting in a comfy chair in the shop staring at things... Peace and quiet!


----------



## drycreek

Update from Dr's appointment it's still a waiting game another appointment feb 4th so we will just set back and wait.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=16526]

When a day starts off like this, it's gonna be a good one. 



[attachment=16527]

Moma and I went to the local contemporary art gallery. Now I know what to do with my stuff that hasn't sold.


----------



## Kevin

That's hilarious Jon. It's amazing what some people call art. 

I had a friend with no arms or legs who finally got a job at the local museum. The curator hung him on the wall everyday from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. and titled him _Art_. In the exhibit next to him was his one legged wife and the museum director titled her _Eileen_. The next exhibit had another quadraplegic in a tub of water with a life vest titled _Bob_. The next exhibit was a pair of mummified headless twins that had been beheaded during the French revolution entitled _Necks of Kin_. Before my friend Art got his job he used to play baseball with all of us on my block. He was home plate. That was exciting for him though because before that his mean step mom used to keep him at the front door as a cruel joke and told all her friends his name was Matt. 

I have cabin fever.


----------



## cabomhn

Well, it's been pretty good here at school, busy as all get out, but other than that going well. I've always wanted a custom knife, and have been interested in the damascus steel and the process from start to finish. Got this from a guy who does the whole process himself, everything so far as I can tell is great quality, and the sheath fits like a glove. Holds a razor sharp edge which will be great for camping and other uses. 

[attachment=16842]
[attachment=16845]
[attachment=16846]

I wish I had the tools and the skill to make something like this on my own, one day it will happen!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great looking knife Matt, that's the style I like.


----------



## cabomhn

woodtickgreg said:


> Great looking knife Matt, that's the style I like.



Thanks, I've always been the fan of "simple" blades, straight, no serrated edge, and a little curve at the end, really general purposed for what I want to use it for.


----------



## woodtickgreg

cabomhn said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking knife Matt, that's the style I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I've always been the fan of "simple" blades, straight, no serrated edge, and a little curve at the end, really general purposed for what I want to use it for.
Click to expand...

Yup, a rugged utilitarian user!


----------



## Kevin

Having the deep sneezes when your lower back is trying its best to go out is not fun. They say everything comes in threes. Last week after having nursed it along for several years our dryer finally bit the bullet and I said screw it so bought a new one. Less than an hour after getting it home and installed the septic overflow alarm went off during my wife's first load of laundry. A little troubleshooting revealed that the whole system was clogged. I was able to get a truck out that night but we spent 3 hours fixing things and pumping all three chambers. Seems that the lady I had my septic contract with hadn't been doing ANY maintenance on the system AT ALL so it finally got constipated to say the least. So with the dryer and septic repairs that was over a $1000 day. 

I told my wife that night "Everything happenes in threes what's next?" She said "Maybe we'll get a break this time." I said "No that only happens to other people." But until yesterday I was beginning to think she is right but now it's evident what the 3rd thing to go is. My back. I hope it doesn't put me down for days or even two weeks like it did one time years ago. :fit:

Click your heels together three times and think positive thoughts Kevin. I think I'll go hug a tree for good luck . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Having the deep sneezes when your lower back is trying its best to go out is not fun. They say everything comes in threes. Last week after having nursed it along for several years our dryer finally bit the bullet and I said screw it so bought a new one. Less than an hour after getting it home and installed the septic overflow alarm went off during my wife's first load of laundry. A little troubleshooting revealed that the whole system was clogged. I was able to get a truck out that night but we spent 3 hours fixing things and pumping all three chambers. Seems that the lady I had my septic contract with hadn't been doing ANY maintenance on the system AT ALL so it finally got constipated to say the least. So with the dryer and septic repairs that was over a $1000 day.
> 
> I told my wife that night "Everything happenes in threes what's next?" She said "Maybe we'll get a break this time." I said "No that only happens to other people." But until yesterday I was beginning to think she is right but now it's evident what the 3rd thing to go is. My back. I hope it doesn't put me down for days or even two weeks like it did one time years ago. :fit:
> 
> Click your heels together three times and think positive thoughts Kevin. I think I'll go hug a tree for good luck . . .



Man I sympathize with you on the back thing- I have learned to get in the right position when I go to sneeze. I told the doc once I threw it out sneezing- he told me he had treated people that had broken ribs sneezing.............. take it easy- stress is the worst thing on me and my back- lots of stress and I am headed for back problems...............


----------



## Kevin

It's the stress all right - the physical stress I've put on it the past few days. I've been lifting things like I was 30 again but had no choice. I'll nurse it along some but I've also found if I nurse too much that's worse for me than light duty. I was going to log today but that's out. Grrr.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I can relate to the back thing, I had problems with mine for years and years, the day finally came that it went out but good. I was standing up after a good bm and collapsed back down on the toilet. Mri revealed a herniated disc, shut off the nerves in my leg so that didn't work either, what wasn't completely numb hurt like hell, agonizeing. I became a drug addict from that one, now I'm affraid to take pain killers of any kind. Any way, surgery to shave the disc, a long recovery, and the chronic back pain I had for years is gone! Now everything above it hurts instead.  For years Ibuprofin and a good chiropractor where my best friend. Wish you a speedy recovery Kevin, it's no fun. 3 weeks ago I sneezed and popped a rib out of place, you could see it sticking out, couldn't take a deep breath for 4 days, I think another sneeze popped it back. It was like.....oh no a sneeze is coming, this is gonna hurt. LOL


----------



## Kevin

That happened to me once too Rob so I stopped keeping the pencils in the bathroom. 

All I did today was piddle in the shop most of the day - nothing strenuous at all and the back is feeling much better. Hope to be back at it tomorrow and if it don't rain I might even get to fetch a few logs.


----------



## cabomhn

Joe Rebuild said:


> The show
> 
> 
> 
> My bride plucking on "buttercup"
> 
> 
> I am not sure what is going on here



:rofl2::rofl2: That last shot must be one of the "interpretive pieces" that my engineering mind will never begin to understand. At college I see a lot of interpretive art and all I can think is "what the *@$% is that???".


----------



## Kevin

My back has been screwing with me again today. Thought I would be back at the grind by now but had a setback. I woke up at 3a.m. and knew I was screwed again. Been cooped up in the house all day except for a ill-advised 20 minute foray into the shop only to find I can't do anything out there. Just going from the bed to the computer to the kitchen (I eat all the time when I'm cooped up in the house) to the bed to the computer to the kitchen . . . . 

Albeit gingerly at least I'm still able to get around on my own. Sort of. I know Mandolin is probably not even doing that much so I best not whine too much. Anyone seen the damn remote?:ireful:


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> My back has been screwing with me again today. Thought I would be back at the grind by now but had a setback. I woke up at 3a.m. and knew I was screwed again. Been cooped up in the house all day except for a ill-advised 20 minute foray into the shop only to find I can't do anything out there. Just going from the bed to the computer to the kitchen (I eat all the time when I'm cooped up in the house) to the bed to the computer to the kitchen . . . .
> 
> Albeit gingerly at least I'm still able to get around on my own. Sort of. I know Mandolin is probably not even doing that much so I best not whine too much. Anyone seen the damn remote?:ireful:



Back issues are nothing to mess with...........wishing you a speedy recovery Kevin............and I hope you find the remote.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Kevin, I hope you and Joe start feeling better soon. My back hurts all the time but like I was telling you earlier, they fixed the hip & leg part. It makes me shiver just thinking about how you're feeling. Joe, does that crud have some sort of atomic half life? Man, it seems you've been fighting it for a long time. I'm sure it feels like years to you. My wife's got it now but she's too hard headed to let me take care of her. I tried cooking but she doesn't like frozen pizza....:i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

Dane Fuller said:


> Kevin, I hope you and Joe start feeling better soon. My back hurts all the time but like I was telling you earlier, they fixed the hip & leg part. It makes me shiver just thinking about how you're feeling. Joe, does that crud have some sort of atomic half life? Man, it seems you've been fighting it for a long time. I'm sure it feels like years to you. My wife's got it now but she's too hard headed to let me take care of her. I tried cooking but she doesn't like frozen pizza....:i_dunno:



You are supposed to cook them- frozen pizza is a little hard on your teeth. :dash2::dash2::dash2: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Mike1950 said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, I hope you and Joe start feeling better soon. My back hurts all the time but like I was telling you earlier, they fixed the hip & leg part. It makes me shiver just thinking about how you're feeling. Joe, does that crud have some sort of atomic half life? Man, it seems you've been fighting it for a long time. I'm sure it feels like years to you. My wife's got it now but she's too hard headed to let me take care of her. I tried cooking but she doesn't like frozen pizza....:i_dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to cook them- frozen pizza is a little hard on your teeth. :dash2::dash2::dash2: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Dang it! I knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## Kevin

Rob I'm creating a new forum by invitation only. It's called the Whiners Club. I'll meet you over there and we can commiserate without all these vivacious healthy people ruining our sadistic atmosphere.


----------



## Mike1950

You southin youngsters just can't hack it like us northin old farts. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Ah I think it is time for bed.............. Byeeeeeeeee


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> You southin youngsters just can't hack it like us northin old farts. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Ah I think it is time for bed.............. Byeeeeeeeee



For muscle, joint aches, cold then hot. Some use ice packs and heating pads. We use winter and summer. :)


----------



## Brink

burlguy72 said:


> You want an ice pack????? Just step outside my front door,,,:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



That's what I mean!!! Then warm up in July.


----------



## Dane Fuller

After a quick laser job I was able to re-turn a walnut roughout, & turn a platter from some soaking wet mulberry. It was a good day.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well since I live in the Detroit area I'm going to the auto show today, should be fun, I haven't been in years, lots of new stuff this year, great fun for a gear head. After that I'm giving my new and old computer to my techy friend for set up and software and to transfer all my data to the new computer. Good news for you all, I'll be gone for a day or 2.


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> . Good news for you all, I'll be gone for a day or 2.



That's not good news :(

Enjoy the auto show. The last time I went, VW was introducing the Golf. I'm sure they're a bunch different now.


----------



## Kevin

I laid in bed this a.m. waiting for mine to bring me breakfast. She didn't work Sat night but she did last night. Always good to wake up to a hot breakfast in bed.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just picked up my new computer from my techie buddie. Wow it connected to the internet without having to bend it! It is windows 7 professional so some things are a little different than the old vista, I guess I'll learn it as I go along. The new puter is awesome though. Gotta dial it in a little for me though.


----------



## Dane Fuller

woodtickgreg said:


> Just picked up my new computer from my techie buddie. Wow it connected to the internet without having to bend it! It is windows 7 professional so some things are a little different than the old vista, I guess I'll learn it as I go along. The new puter is awesome though. Gotta dial it in a little for me though.



You'll like 7 Pro WAY better than Vista. I'm running it on my computer here at work and it's pretty easy to get along with.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Kevin, you and Joe are SPOILED!

Cory,
Sanity leave is the best kind! Have fun, my friend.


----------



## LoneStar

I'm doing great ! The company I have been driving for finally hired a full time driver. So now I can go to part time and occassional work, have that little check coming in, but get back to making pipes again.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Congrats, Ryan! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Kevin

I'll smoke to that! You're one step closer to becoming a full time pipe-ologist.


----------



## Kenbo

I've been extremely busy these past few weeks. I only have 2 more days to work for the company that I am currently with and then I am on to a new company. Long story short is................the company I currently work for lost the contract to another electrical contractor and as of February 1st, the new contractor is taking over. They have asked me to come over and continue my work as a supervisor with them. I've worked for this contractor before and I've never burned my bridges with any contractor that i work for. Bottom line is that my work really doesn't change, my job title doesn't change, my benefits and pension are unscathed, and i get a nice pay raise. It's pretty much a no brainer. Looking forward to the weekend so I can relax though. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Kevin

Ken I went through a similar type of transition before too, except with wives instead of employers.


----------



## Kevin

Feels like March in winter here. Windy and cold. Stayed in moist of the day reading a book. Posting on the forum. And getting my daily cheap entertainment looking at CL ads. Here's another classic. A "table saw" 

[attachment=17518]

Yep, it's a table saw alright. :wacko2:


----------



## DKMD

I'd like to have a $1 scroll saw… Er… Table saw thingy.


----------



## LoneStar

Its a saw. Its on a table. What more you want ???


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> I ain't got nothin just wondering how everyone is doing. I'm finishing up out in the shop listening to some spanish geetar while I wind things up. The weather is great. No wind at all. Something very rare for our little hilltop. I prefer about a 5 knot breeze but sometimes still is kind of cool.
> 
> 
> It's a lovely evening here in Texas. We have some meat on the spit and the smoke from it is wafting so slowly down into the creek it looks like something from a medieval time warp.
> 
> Our domestic critters are all snuggled into their respective hides with fat bellies and the best thing of all . . . no sounds from the city. After all we don't live near one thankfully. No offense to those who like that lifestyle I did at one time.
> 
> Just figured I'd give a sitrep and ask y'all how everything is on y'alls end.



 The weather here in Ma. has just been wacko! Last weekend we had 16 degrees. I got to the ice rink at 5 a m Sat. 16 outside and 38 inside. No trouble making ice there. Froze my tail off :dash2: so anyway, here it is today in the 50's. got real windy last night, 50-60 mph gusts. So now its supposed to start dropping and head for the 20's for the weekend. Oh boy, I cant wait to go to the rink to cruise around on that Zamboni :dash2::dash2: it does get me some $ for my wood addiction though, so it's worth the chill


----------



## Kenbo

Well, the day is done with one company. I left there today with all the ladies in the office crying because we were leaving. I didn't realize that I was that well liked. Got a lot of hug and hearty handshakes from people that I have worked with for years. I left there with a little bit of an empty feeling. I then went to the office of the new company, picked up my new pickup truck (only 181kms on it) and my new cell phone. Checked out my new desk and then headed home. I'm looking forward to the new challenges that are headed my way. First challenge? How the hell do I use a Blackberry?!?!?!?!?! :dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Well, the day is done with one company. I left there today with all the ladies in the office crying because we were leaving. I didn't realize that I was that well liked. Got a lot of hug and hearty handshakes from people that I have worked with for years. I left there with a little bit of an empty feeling. I then went to the office of the new company, picked up my new pickup truck (only 181kms on it) and my new cell phone. Checked out my new desk and then headed home. I'm looking forward to the new challenges that are headed my way. First challenge? How the hell do I use a Blackberry?!?!?!?!?! :dash2:


When one door closes many doors open, like the chapters in the book of our lives. All things happen for a reason, it's all a part of the journey. People have come into my life when I needed them and I have been brought into others when they needed me. I sometimes feel stagnant if I don't have change on a regular basis, kinda like I should be doing more and experiancing other things. :dunno: I just accept lifes changes as it is my destiny. you'll do great things Ken, even with the blackberry. LOL


----------



## just josh

Kenbo said:


> How the hell do I use a Blackberry?!?!?!?!?! :dash2:



ummm, well, first of all, you need more than one, alot more than one. then you take the many blackberries, and put them with a little sugar, between a couple layers of pastry crust, and bake them in the oven for a while, then you serve them with ice cream.

At least that's how I would use blackberries


oh, and congrats on the new job


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> ... First challenge? How the hell do I use a Blackberry?!?!?!?!?! :dash2:



Down here we have two options and both are good:

Option #1) Blackberry Pie

Option #2) Blackberry Wine

Oh there is a third option. Having both after a meal you didn't catch at the grocery store.


----------



## Brink

This is gonna be a good one.

First load of Sandy'cane lumber showed up last night. Some interesting looking pine (that stuff is light!) and a couple 8/4 18"x12' cherry slabs ( HEAVY!)

The pine is mine, the cherry is for the client. He doesn't know what he wants, tells me to make what I think it should be. Don't think there's printed plans for that :)

Finishing up a rocker chair repair ( act of dog), and a final buff out on an ugly coffee table.

Going to check on a fireplace mantle job in the afternoon. 

Knicks are playing tonight, dinner with Moma Brink and maybe a haircut, so folks will stop reminding me Woodstock was in '69. 

The sun is out, 48 in my shop and the dogs are at 25% jerk level. 

Yup, tough being Brink, today.


----------



## Mike1950

8/4 18"x12' cherry- green cherry- I bet it was heavy. Pretty also. I have about 8-8'x5/4x21" walnut that are dry and they are heavy. I keep looking at them and I have only been able to cut one of them. I think I seen a new buffet in them.


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> 8/4 18"x12' cherry- green cherry- I bet it was heavy. Pretty also. I have about 8-8'x5/4x21" walnut that are dry and they are heavy. I keep looking at them and I have only been able to cut one of them. I think I seen a new buffet in them.



It's been in a kiln for two months, hopefully it's dry.


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8/4 18"x12' cherry- green cherry- I bet it was heavy. Pretty also. I have about 8-8'x5/4x21" walnut that are dry and they are heavy. I keep looking at them and I have only been able to cut one of them. I think I seen a new buffet in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been in a kiln for two months, hopefully it's dry.
Click to expand...


I think we need pictures or- by my interpretation of the rules-errr what cherry?????? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

[attachment=17657]

Shop is all warmed by now, but it was 48



[attachment=17658]

Cleo enjoying a sunny morning. Annie and Nova decided to stay inside and wrestle, 40% jerk capacity now.



[attachment=17659]

And some fancy kindling...


----------



## Mike1950

Really nice kindling- that is a chunk of cherry!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> So Sometime between 9-12 this morning someone made of with our "break room" We had a nice little iron patio set 4 chairs and a table. NOW we have a table :fit:
> 
> :dash2::dash2::dash2: Really need to invest in some security around here but it will be on our dime for the outside system :dash2:



BUMMER- I hate thief's. Being in the construction industry and out in the open we got ripped off on a constant basis. Many crazy stories but the best one was in the early 80's at WSU- we were working on the science building and anything that was not nailed down they stole. We had a giant job box which locked up and was chained to a post. The way they are designed you can't really get a good shot at the locks with a chisel or?? It was winter and we showed up to about 4" of fresh snow- two sets of footprints in the snow at the jobbox-one mangled broken lock. The other was beat up but the big 4 lb sledge and chisel were in snow and a very good blood trail to where a vehicle was parked. The police had an easy time finding the one guy at the hospital with a compound fracture-PU with stolen goods which led to garage with most of the stuff that had been stolen in a month. It never made up for the lost time we had but somehow that trail in the snow was justice................ Good luck- I would get something way too heavy to move.........


----------



## Brink

[attachment=17669]

A little lunch with Moma B


----------



## Kevin

Just got back from a 6 hour road trip with Goldie my new saw. Oh she so purrrrrrty.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Just got back from a 6 hour road trip with Goldie my new saw. Oh she so purrrrrrty.



I thought that is where you were. I went about that far for my goldie- the jointer. I absolutely love it. I had the 6" new delta and hooked up to DC the damn thing spit chips in my face when I used it- no matter what I did. This one I have never hooked to DC and it never spits chips. It is such a nice machine I love using it. I think my serial number makes it 1979. Enjoy your wonderful new machine.............................


----------



## Kevin

Mine is a 93, not even broke in yet.


----------



## Kenbo

I got an email today to inform me that my new iMac has been shipped. It is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday via FedEx. To say that I'm a little excited about it is an understatement. The anticipation is killing me.

Gonna have to stay busy to make the time go faster.
:irishjig:


----------



## Walt

Howdy Kevin,

Texas is a big place. Where in the lone star state are ya?

Walt


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> I got an email today to inform me that my new iMac has been shipped. It is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday via FedEx. To say that I'm a little excited about it is an understatement. The anticipation is killing me.
> 
> Gonna have to stay busy to make the time go faster.
> :irishjig:


It's so nice having a computer that works! All the anticipation and waiting is so worth it. It did put a serious dent in my tool budget but the puter is just a tool also.


----------



## woodtickgreg

gonna go to the international motorcycle show today with a coworker. I haven't been in years, should be fun, and no wives. Maybe it will inspire me to start the bike project that I have, I always wanted to build one. Last bike I had was a honda gold wing 1800, she was a beaut.


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> gonna go to the international motorcycle show today with a coworker. I haven't been in years, should be fun, and no wives. Maybe it will inspire me to start the bike project that I have, I always wanted to build one. Last bike I had was a honda gold wing 1800, she was a beaut.



Fun time!

Had an 1800? I'd love one of those, in teal. I'd forget about my 1000 in an instant.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna go to the international motorcycle show today with a coworker. I haven't been in years, should be fun, and no wives. Maybe it will inspire me to start the bike project that I have, I always wanted to build one. Last bike I had was a honda gold wing 1800, she was a beaut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun time!
> 
> Had an 1800? I'd love one of those, in teal. I'd forget about my 1000 in an instant.
Click to expand...

Yup had:sad: Illusion blue, miss her. I went through a time where I sold everything and paid off everything, no debt. Now if I can't pay cash for it I don't need it......But I got this old honda 750 twin cam with 4k miles on the motor and a bent frame............


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a great day at the motorcycle show, lots of fun. There was a show with guys doing stunt riding and tricks on crotch rockets that was pretty cool. Honda is bringing back a modern version of a cb1000 that is very old school and also very comfortable for me, would make a great around town bike, but 10 grand? I do like my honda's though. Lots of cool bikes from all the manufacturers at the show. I enjoyed it, I needed a break.


----------



## DKMD

Today has sucked royally! I'm sitting outside the OR waiting on another case to start... Horse wreck! Tomorrow is looking up...


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Today has sucked royally! I'm sitting outside the OR waiting on another case to start... Horse wreck! Tomorrow is looking up...



Yes- a bad day turnin is probably much better then a good day in the OR- at least it always has been for me. Of course I have always been at the other end of the stethoscope. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Take it easy.......


----------



## NYWoodturner

DKMD said:


> Today has sucked royally! I'm sitting outside the OR waiting on another case to start... Horse wreck! Tomorrow is looking up...



Wow... I've never seen the Doc waiting outside the OR waiting - its usually me  Docs must be a lot nicer on OK


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow... I've never seen the Doc waiting outside the OR waiting - its usually me  Docs must be a lot nicer on OK



You been in ny too long.


----------



## DKMD

NYWoodturner said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today has sucked royally! I'm sitting outside the OR waiting on another case to start... Horse wreck! Tomorrow is looking up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... I've never seen the Doc waiting outside the OR waiting - its usually me  Docs must be a lot nicer on OK
Click to expand...


I had abused the OR crew most if the day, so the least I could do was show up on time and lend a hand. Those folks work their tails off for me, and I really appreciate them. I think I'm pretty easy going as far as surgeons go, and I really appreciate when others work hard to get stuff done.


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Today has sucked royally! I'm sitting outside the OR waiting on another case to start... Horse wreck! Tomorrow is looking up...



Maybe we could get a little more details on the horse wreck when ya get rested up. Was it a failure to yield rightofway or did one of those horses get into the fermented apples??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kenbo

Still tracking the computer. It was in Anchorage, Alaska last night. The anticipation is killing me but I have to admit that I'm enjoying watching its path as it travels to me. Technology can be pretty cool sometimes.


----------



## jimmyjames

Its been horrible, my 6 week old daughter was admitted in the icu 3 hours ago....


----------



## Mike1950

jimmyjames said:


> Its been horrible, my 6 week old daughter was admitted in the icu 3 hours ago....



I hope everything is ok


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been horrible, my 6 week old daughter was admitted in the icu 3 hours ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everything is ok
Click to expand...


That's definitely a bad day... I hope she make a a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## brown down

jimmyjames said:


> Its been horrible, my 6 week old daughter was admitted in the icu 3 hours ago....



hope everything is ok and i am sure she is in good hands!!
my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## Kevin

Terribly sorry to hear that Jimmy. Hoping for the best possible outcome for her.


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> Terribly sorry to hear that Jimmy. Hoping for the best possible outcome for her.



Thanks for all the wishes everybody, shes has a fever and are running some tests including a spinal tap to check for meningitis, most the tests wont come back for a couple days, so we will be in the hospital for a stay.


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmyjames said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terribly sorry to hear that Jimmy. Hoping for the best possible outcome for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the wishes everybody, shes has a fever and are running some tests including a spinal tap to check for meningitis, most the tests wont come back for a couple days, so we will be in the hospital for a stay.
Click to expand...

Hope every things ok and she's feeling better soon, I know it's hard as a parent to watch your little ones when they are ill, especially so young. Prayers be with you.


----------



## jimmyjames

Thank you greg, we appreciate that.


----------



## just josh

Hang in the Jimmy. Prayers going out to your little one and your family


----------



## Kenbo

jimmyjames said:


> Its been horrible, my 6 week old daughter was admitted in the icu 3 hours ago....



That is not the kind of post that we like to hear. I wish her a speedy recovery and hope that everything is okay.


----------



## Kenbo

After reading about Jimmy's daughter, I almost feel bad posting that my Mac came today. What a cool machine. Still trying to figure out a lot of things but so far, I love it. I'll let you know more later.


----------



## Dane Fuller

jimmyjames said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terribly sorry to hear that Jimmy. Hoping for the best possible outcome for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the wishes everybody, shes has a fever and are running some tests including a spinal tap to check for meningitis, most the tests wont come back for a couple days, so we will be in the hospital for a stay.
Click to expand...


Man I hate to hear that, Jimmy! Hope for her speedy & complete recovery. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> After reading about Jimmy's daughter, I almost feel bad posting that my Mac came today. What a cool machine. Still trying to figure out a lot of things but so far, I love it. I'll let you know more later.


I finally got time to call my internet provider and get the code I needed to connect to wireless internet.  I never had this before, it's great and there is no noticable difference in speed. Man I'm liking this new puter!  It is worth the small delay on tooling for my lathe to get the new puter.


----------



## Kevin

Yeah wireless is da bomb. Glad you're liking your new puter. I can't wait until my windows-based laptop dies so I can buy a macbook. :lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Yeah wireless is da bomb. Glad you're liking your new puter. I can't wait until my windows-based laptop dies so I can buy a macbook. :lolol:


I intentionally bought this for the windows, most everything is free. Mac want's you to buy apps like a cell phone, not for me until I am forced to. :dunno:


----------



## Kevin

There's good and bad either way. Mac hardware lasts much longer than PC based crap. But I don't need most apps I will never - well never say never but I will almost never buy a smart or droid or i phone whatever the categories are. And all I do on the laptop in the shop here won't really require any apps. I'm gonna keep the PC in the house so I can have one of each OS but I am almost certainly going to get a mac when I replace this laptop. My wife doesn't even use her laptop or the computer any more just that godforsaken smart phone. At least she's not on it all the time like most everyone else I see. Cannot stand to be in a room with 5 people and three of them are not even involved in the conversation because they can't pull their heads away from that cyber magnet.


----------



## Mike1950

my cell phone used to start ringing at 5 am and not stop until 7-8pm 20 some years- I hated the damn thing.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: It would rotate through it's call storage capacity in a day.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: When we quit the business we switched carriers and numbers. Kathie got a smart phone- I asked for the dumbest one they had. I got it, it is so stupid I only had 13 min call time last month.


----------



## cabomhn

jimmyjames said:


> Its been horrible, my 6 week old daughter was admitted in the icu 3 hours ago....



Definitely the last thing anyone wants to hear. Will be keeping you and your family in mind, hope everything gets better soon.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> my cell phone used to start ringing at 5 am and not stop until 7-8pm 20 some years- I hated the damn thing.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: It would rotate through it's call storage capacity in a day.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: When we quit the business we switched carriers and numbers. Kathie got a smart phone- I asked for the dumbest one they had. I got it, it is so stupid I only had 13 min call time last month.



I had to reactivate mine to go pick my saw up Saturday. Hadn't used it in months. Won't use it for months again I bet and will have to reactivate again. :lolol:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my cell phone used to start ringing at 5 am and not stop until 7-8pm 20 some years- I hated the damn thing.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: It would rotate through it's call storage capacity in a day.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: When we quit the business we switched carriers and numbers. Kathie got a smart phone- I asked for the dumbest one they had. I got it, it is so stupid I only had 13 min call time last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to reactivate mine to go pick my saw up Saturday. Hadn't used it in months. Won't use it for months again I bet and will have to reactivate again. :lolol:
Click to expand...


Sounds like you are sort of an ol fashioned red neck sort-HOLD it- I was looking in the mirror............................


----------



## Kevin

No need to stop you were nailing me to a tee.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my cell phone used to start ringing at 5 am and not stop until 7-8pm 20 some years- I hated the damn thing.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: It would rotate through it's call storage capacity in a day.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: When we quit the business we switched carriers and numbers. Kathie got a smart phone- I asked for the dumbest one they had. I got it, it is so stupid I only had 13 min call time last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to reactivate mine to go pick my saw up Saturday. Hadn't used it in months. Won't use it for months again I bet and will have to reactivate again. :lolol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are sort of an ol fashioned red neck sort-HOLD it- I was looking in the mirror............................
Click to expand...

I'm more of a redneck wannabe stuck in the city, I have always wanted a few acres away from the masses. During the day I have a blue tooth stuck in my ear for my driving job, a necessary evil, the fines for a handheld phone are steep here in Michigan. $2,500 to the driver and $11,000 to the company you drive for.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm more of a redneck wannabe stuck in the city, ...



Redneck isn't a geographical location it's an attitude and a way of life. There's rednecks in NYC and there's teetotalers here in my rural county. You, my good Yankee friend, are a bonafide redneck. And I hereby bequeath to you the title of honorary Texas Redneck (unless you don't want that title then I declare you a teetotaler).


----------



## Kenbo

Been playing with the new machine.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kenbo said:


> Been playing with the new machine.


----------



## Kevin

Haha I love it. I gave you your first thumbs up and your first comment on the vid. Love the credits. Like I said in the comments you and Angela are going to produce my first screenplay. All I have to do it write it.


----------



## Brink

Today was mighty OK, right up until game time. I got floor position, boxed out, jumped for a rebound...then it became painfully evident that I had tied a clump of belly hair into my drawstring.


----------



## jimmyjames

cabomhn said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been horrible, my 6 week old daughter was admitted in the icu 3 hours ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely the last thing anyone wants to hear. Will be keeping you and your family in mind, hope everything gets better soon.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the kind words. She is.doing much better today, yesterday we found out what the problem was, she has group b strep which is a blood infection, we will be in the hospital for 10 days with her while she gets antibiotics too kill the bug, good news this morning is that her white blood cell count and inflamation levels are down and also the culture this morning shows negative for the bug, so that means its working :) now the only.problem left is getting the iv to stay open for 10 days, if not we will have to transfer to childrens to get a heart pick.


----------



## jimmyjames

Sydney says thanks everybody for the kind words :)

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-07_10-41-13_308_zpsa7a690e6.jpg


----------



## Mike1950

GOOD news Jimmy- Nothing worse then having your little one sick. Children are a life sentence- you never stop worrying about them and then there are Grandkids to worry about and love............


----------



## hobbit-hut

jimmyjames said:


> Sydney says thanks everybody for the kind words :)
> 
> http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-07_10-41-13_308_zpsa7a690e6.jpg



That's the good news all you WB friends and acquaintances have been waiting for. Thanks for the photo, what a cutie pie she is. She will have you wrapped around her little finger for a long time now.


----------



## brown down

Kenbo said:


> Been playing with the new machine.


----------



## brown down

jimmyjames said:


> Sydney says thanks everybody for the kind words :)
> 
> http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-07_10-41-13_308_zpsa7a690e6.jpg



Glad she is doing better and she is a cute little peanut!!!


----------



## Walt

[attachment=17956]

This morning was exciting for a while! The guy who sprays my lawn for weeds decided to start in the back yard without notifying me first. My kitty came running in like a shot, ran into the bedroom and hid under the bed. Wondering what was going on, Nicky went outside to investigate. All of a sudden, I hear a bunch of yelling and shouting in the yard which prompted my looking out.

Nicky, my 125 lb German Shephard had the sprayer backed into a corner, his wife (the sprayer's, not Nicky's) was screaming and Nicky thought he had found breakfast! LOL

Walt


----------



## Kevin

jimmyjames said:


> Sydney says thanks everybody for the kind words :)
> 
> http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-07_10-41-13_308_zpsa7a690e6.jpg



Now that's good news. She looks like she might get into bodybuilding. That's a darn good pose she's giving us right there. 

:irishjig:


----------



## Mrfish55

Just received a phone call out of the blue " hear you work with wood, I have some burls I'd like to get rid of, you interested?" on my way to the bank right now, let you know how it pans out.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Jimmyjames, good news on your little one, sounds like she's on the mend. As the others have said, she's a cute little thing.  Now the parents can relax a little, all will be well when you get her home. Prayers answered.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now that we know jimmy's girl is gonna be ok here's my medical news. I went to the orthopedic surgeon for a 6 month follow up on my bicep repair and all is good, he said continue with my at home therapy and advised a couple of different exercises to do in addition to what I am doing already. No need to come back, ultra sound looks good and everything is as it should be.  I can mill when the weather breaks. I'm curling 30lbs with it for reps and should be way better than that by the time spring comes. It's about half as strong as it used to be, I'm getting there. Doc says it will take a year for the repair to be as strong as it was before the injury, that's only another 5 or 6 months.  I'm happy with the outcome.


----------



## brown down

woodtickgreg said:


> Now that we know jimmy's girl is gonna be ok here's my medical news. I went to the orthopedic surgeon for a 6 month follow up on my bicep repair and all is good, he said continue with my at home therapy and advised a couple of different exercises to do in addition to what I am doing already. No need to come back, ultra sound looks good and everything is as it should be.  I can mill when the weather breaks. I'm curling 30lbs with it for reps and should be way better than that by the time spring comes. It's about half as strong as it used to be, I'm getting there. Doc says it will take a year for the repair to be as strong as it was before the injury, that's only another 5 or 6 months.  I'm happy with the outcome.


 you might want to look into A.R.T stands for active release technique. I have been doing it for over 2 years now and hands down the best physical therapy out there for soft tissue damage! I have one of the best doctors out there, if you are interested let me know and i will have him find someone close to you that is well certified!!!


----------



## Kevin

Good news Greg glad to hear it. Those 30 pound curls will help you, but watch out for those 12 ounce curls them's the ones that'll bite you.


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> Good news Greg glad to hear it. Those 30 pound curls will help you, but watch out for those 12 ounce curls them's the ones that'll bite you.


well heck i should be cured by now than :rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

brown down said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know jimmy's girl is gonna be ok here's my medical news. I went to the orthopedic surgeon for a 6 month follow up on my bicep repair and all is good, he said continue with my at home therapy and advised a couple of different exercises to do in addition to what I am doing already. No need to come back, ultra sound looks good and everything is as it should be.  I can mill when the weather breaks. I'm curling 30lbs with it for reps and should be way better than that by the time spring comes. It's about half as strong as it used to be, I'm getting there. Doc says it will take a year for the repair to be as strong as it was before the injury, that's only another 5 or 6 months.  I'm happy with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to look into A.R.T stands for active release technique. I have been doing it for over 2 years now and hands down the best physical therapy out there for soft tissue damage! I have one of the best doctors out there, if you are interested let me know and i will have him find someone close to you that is well certified!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm liking the weight training, it feels good, makes me feel great. I kinda have to do the weight training thing as well as time on the treadmill, I have been working out 5 days a week since the first of december due to high cholesterol, been battling it for years. My last blood test was not good so I decided to do something about it with the advice of my doctor. Strict diet change, 5 day a week workouts, 5 days a week on the treadmill. I feel so much better, I've lost 20 lbs. I quit loosing weight about 3 weeks ago but my pants are still getting baggy  so I must be gaining muscle, I didn't think that was possible at 52 years old. I get tested again in 2 weeks to see if my numbers have improved. Right now it's therapy for the arm, for the heart, and for the mind and soul. I feel better and look better, people say they see it in my face.  I plan to turn my life around. It's either get busy living........or do nothing and get busy dieing. My bucket list has a long way to go.


----------



## Mrfish55

Well as you can see, another bust on the "hey I have some burls, you interested" phone call, only 18 slabs and as you can clearly see they are not very high quality, only some maple and a few of those pesky yellow cedar, but it's not very nice, all twisted up with different colours and such, good for the wood stove I guess ;)
[attachment=17971]
[attachment=17972]


----------



## Mike1950

"but it's not very nice, all twisted up with different colours and such, good for the wood stove I guess" :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit::fit:


----------



## Mrfish55

Mike1950 said:


> "but it's not very nice, all twisted up with different colours and such, good for the wood stove I guess" :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit::fit:



LOL no worries, as soon as I calm down and take the time to see the score up close I will make some of it available to the members. Just don't flood me with requests, wait for the sell/trade thread


----------



## Mike1950

Mrfish55 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "but it's not very nice, all twisted up with different colours and such, good for the wood stove I guess" :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit::fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no worries, as soon as I calm down and take the time to see the score up close I will make some of it available to the members. Just don't flood me with requests, wait for the sell/trade thread
Click to expand...


I was just returning your kidding. Nice wood.


----------



## Mrfish55

Mike1950 said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "but it's not very nice, all twisted up with different colours and such, good for the wood stove I guess" :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit::fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no worries, as soon as I calm down and take the time to see the score up close I will make some of it available to the members. Just don't flood me with requests, wait for the sell/trade thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just returning your kidding. Nice wood.
Click to expand...


There is some real nice grain on what I've seen so far and one piece I will have to post for an ID, never seen it before and the guy I got it from couldn't remember as it's been in the shed for 20 years.


----------



## Mrfish55

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as you can see, another bust on the "hey I have some burls, you interested" phone call, only 18 slabs and as you can clearly see they are not very high quality, only some maple and a few of those pesky yellow cedar, but it's not very nice, all twisted up with different colours and such, good for the wood stove I guess ;)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I better get on that redwood burl shipping. I can't imagine being stuck with that crap to work with :hookup:
Click to expand...


LOL if you get it here before this stuff hits the wood stove I might use some of this plain boring stuff as trim to highlight that redwood and ship you something real purdy back!,


----------



## Kenbo

brown down said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing with the new machine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin

I have a pad on the laptop and a mouse on the PC - I prefer mice over pads.


----------



## Brink

Lol! When I use the laptops at work, I sit there tapping the screen like my iPad.


----------



## Brink

My day. 

Stayed in bed until 7:00am, and I'm not sick. I'm cardio'd from digging out, over fed, caffeinated and getting some time by the fireplace before heading to the shop.

Tough being Brink, today. :)


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> My day.
> 
> Stayed in bed until 7:00am, and I'm not sick. I'm cardio'd from digging out, over fed, caffeinated and getting some time by the fireplace before heading to the shop.
> 
> Tough being Brink, today. :)



That game of pickup round ball is what did you in. You're too old for a young man's game Brink.


----------



## indonesianwood

because its rainy all day.
i am canceling goes to zoo with my girlfriend.
and still thinking make a good box for her birthday and make some wooden ring for valentine gift


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> That game of pickup round ball is what did you in. You're too old for a young man's game Brink.



That's what keeps me in shape so I can keep up with the old girl.


----------



## Brink

indonesianwood said:


> because its rainy all day.
> i am canceling goes to zoo with my girlfriend.
> and still thinking make a good box for her birthday and make some wooden ring for valentine gift



Well, good plans do get cancelled, but the alternate plan sounds good to me.


----------



## scrimman

I sent two carvings in to our local wood carving show yesterday, and I'll be bringing home two ribbons; one 1st and one 3rd. Nice.


----------



## Kevin

scrimman said:


> I sent two carvings in to our local wood carving show yesterday, and I'll be bringing home two ribbons; one 1st and one 3rd. Nice.






:welldone:



:pics:


----------



## NYWoodturner

scrimman said:


> I sent two carvings in to our local wood carving show yesterday, and I'll be bringing home two ribbons; one 1st and one 3rd. Nice.



Congrats Sean ... But with no pics you know it didn't happen  Pics man pics !


----------



## woodtickgreg

scrimman said:


> I sent two carvings in to our local wood carving show yesterday, and I'll be bringing home two ribbons; one 1st and one 3rd. Nice.


That's great! Congratulations.


----------



## Kenbo

scrimman said:


> I sent two carvings in to our local wood carving show yesterday, and I'll be bringing home two ribbons; one 1st and one 3rd. Nice.



With the quality of your work, I'm surprised that it wasn't 2 first place ribbons. Great work and congratulations on the prize ribbons!!!!


----------



## scrimman

Guys, y'all have already seen the pics! The 1st place was the guitar (look left), and the second place was the mobius cross that's in the classroom forum! And thanks for the congrats, guys!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Going down in the shop today, gonna make some metal chips, gotta drill and tap a bunch of little tiny holes in some very hard stainless steel. Shop time!


----------



## Brink

[attachment=18188]

Today was awesome.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today was awesome.



Let me guess. The shoes of some overpaid Knick that helped lose the game last night?


----------



## woodtickgreg

I ordered the variable frequency drive phase convertor for my metal lathe restoration today.  I should get her wired up and be able to throw the switch for the first time soon.


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> I ordered the variable frequency drive phase convertor for my metal lathe restoration today.  I should get her wired up and be able to throw the switch for the first time soon.



Just for the record, hitting the like button ten times does not display that you really really like this post. But I do really really like this post.


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Today was awesome.



That nuisance of a dog of yours- did a no no in your shoes.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I ordered the variable frequency drive phase convertor for my metal lathe restoration today.  I should get her wired up and be able to throw the switch for the first time soon.



You better video the switch flipping. I don't want to hear excuses that you can't render videos I will do that - just record the momentous event!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the variable frequency drive phase convertor for my metal lathe restoration today.  I should get her wired up and be able to throw the switch for the first time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better video the switch flipping. I don't want to hear excuses that you can't render videos I will do that - just record the momentous event!
Click to expand...

But what if I let all the smoke out of the wires?  The vfd will take some programing and set up to get it dialed in right, I had planned to do a video when I get everything set up correctly and running right. I have some preparation to do yet, some wiring to buy, have to run power to the spot where the vfd will go, etc. So still some work to do before the "momentous day"
But it's really cool that you guys share the anticipation with me!


----------



## DKMD

Joe Rebuild said:


> Well it looks like it may be "one of those days" I am sitting in what Zoe lovingly calls "the man room" the room with the big screen and giant leather couch. Im thinking a popcorn maker is needed too. Anyway, it is early and dark and I am walking in to have my morning java. Fresh ground hazelnut with a teaspoon of sugar and a splash of vanilla almond milk. As I am sitting down I kicked something, hmmmmm what was that I said to myself. I picked it up and it was a cat turd



Looks like you've just identified another use for that mallet I sent you...:morning2:


----------



## cabomhn

Well, I have a story that is sure to make you guys chuckle. Firstly, I am an RA, basically a "student leader" on campus that lives in the dorms with the residents. Last night I came back to my dorm room to a sign on my door that says "Get someone to fix the shower!" Curious, I went and looked and for whatever reason our shower was completely stopped up, not draining at all. I had to run but I put a work request into facilities so they could see it in the morning (this morning). Well, when I came back from the gym and my program it was about 10pm, and I was pretty tired. I then realized that I needed to shower and thought "Hey, I might be able to fix this." Mistake number one.

So I took a metal hanger and I broke it and shaped it into a hook at the bottom to try to start cleaning the gunk out. I definitely got some gunk out, but it was still stopped up as could be. Then I thought, well the hook on the hanger isn't very small, so maybe I should try something else. I fish a lot, so I took out my tackle box and put on a few hooks and a weight and dropped this thing in there. The drain at school is about 2 and a half feet to the bottom out so I was for all intensive purposes "fishing." 

About this time, the shower started smelling really stinking bag and what I can only describe as a "black death" started coming out of my drain. Picture that black fog in those horror movies, right before the hand comes out and tries to suck you in...yeah it was awesome (  ). Well, having a couple extra "privileges" as an RA, I was able to get access to the maintenance closet and get a plunger. I didn't notice, but when I put it over it still had a tiny gap in the corner. So when I went to plunge hard the first time, well, lets just say I got sprayed in the face with a questionable black liquid. Mistake 2! 

Finally I started giving up on the dream that I would be able to fix my shower and be able to shower in it that night. So finally, plunger in hand, I walk over to my residents' suite and ask if I could use their shower. So I walk into the room and wouldn't you know it, 6 girls are sitting their giving me questionable looks clearly wondering why I have a plunger and look like I just went through hell and back. 

All in all, I got my shower and the day was good, but dang it was an interesting night. At this point it's like 12 and I see that I have a package from Scott and I end up getting surprised with a mallet from the trade as well as some marking knives and ebony, it's really really nicely made stuff, definitely check it out over in the mallet trade pics thread. Hope a few of you can enjoy reading about my pain!!


----------



## Kevin

So, moving right along . . . . . . . it's wet and cold here and we've had enough rain for this state and yours too even if you live in the Sonora desert. But the lightning has been killer literally. One of my son's friends lost his parents when lightning struck the house Sunday morning and caused a fire. Speculation is they were overcome by smoke while they slept. That same night in a small town not far from that fire, a church was struck and it burned to the ground also. That's the two I have heard of - my wife said the lightning was so bad she almost woke me up to watch it.


----------



## Patrude

Joe Rebuild said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like it may be "one of those days" I am sitting in what Zoe lovingly calls "the man room" the room with the big screen and giant leather couch. Im thinking a popcorn maker is needed too. Anyway, it is early and dark and I am walking in to have my morning java. Fresh ground hazelnut with a teaspoon of sugar and a splash of vanilla almond milk. As I am sitting down I kicked something, hmmmmm what was that I said to myself. I picked it up and it was a cat turd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story unravels. So i figured the cat had a "hanger on" Hey it happens to the best of us right?
> 
> Nope it was more then that. While sitting legs crossed and feet on the couch enjoying my fru fru coffee and WB. I felt something rubbing and scratching on my foot. So I reached down and pulled out what really look like a piece of dog food  CAT TURD. So realizing something bigger than a ''hanger on'' was up here I got up and shook out the blanket I had wrapped around my shoulders. Four more turds  :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> Now what in the world possessed one of Zoe's ''herd'' to defecate on MY nice warm, soft and hand made all the way from Mexico blankie :gaah:
Click to expand...


 I gotta say; I wouldn't wish that on anybody. Cats can be so good, but they can be a bit sneaky too. We had a cat years ago that thought the fake snow we put around the little Christmas village was just meant for a litter box. we kept smelling the stuff and couldn't figure where it came from:dash2::dash2::dash2:we ended up retireing the village


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> As I am sitting down I kicked something, hmmmmm what was that I said to myself. I picked it up and it was a cat turd


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Omg, lmao. too funny! I'm sitting here on the couch all by myself laughing, almost chocked on my dinner.


----------



## Kevin

Man what is it with all the scat talk. If I want to hear this kind of crap I'll go visit the nursing home.

:gigglesign:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Let me guess. The shoes of some overpaid Knick that helped lose the game last night?



Don't think they'd fit.



Mike1950 said:


> That nuisance of a dog of yours- did a no no in your shoes.



That's not awesome...the fancy steel lined shipping box to ( La, Tx, Wa or Fl.) would be.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Been glued to the computer at work for the past week or so trying to get my CAD software to get along with a clients older version of the same software.:dash2: I finally got everything working late last night only to come home to find my water heater spewing like a volcano.:rant2: Long story short, got the new one in, got to do some drafting, got to take a hot shower. Everything worked out.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Sorry for the ramble..........

Day???? more like never ending week. The furnace quit working on Saturday... I troubleshot it to the Pressure switch, found one, got it here wed. NO go... now the pilot goes out when it calls for the burner to kick on. (The ignitor is still trying to keep it lit) So that leads to the pilot assembly or the Board that controls it. either way it's over 200 bucks. Considering I can't tell how old this thing is, I'm thinking about replaceing it. 
The local place wants 29-3900 to install one. I can get one delivered for under 1000.... HMM I've got a sheetmetal brake to use... 

We go to use some space heatrs for the night and have fuze issues wed nite/Thurs morning... I manage to get that figured out (fuse blew but didn't show blown) Well, Sunday is supposed to be a HIGH of 18..... My dad loaned me the kerosene heater to use untill the state tax refund gets here next week so I can odere the new furnace. not to mention I'm still expected to work 55hrs/wk. 

The Lumberyard called... the Laminate we picked to redo the kitchen is now discontinued.... considering we ordered them 2 weeks ago???? apparently the place the fabricator uses to supply laminate didn't tell them and when it didn't show up they called........ 

OH and I've been getting lightheaded in the afternoon..... Been taking BP readings since Wed night and it's all over the place.... I see the Doc next week (was supposed to see him today, but the appt wasn't in the computer even though I had the card with todays date/time........ UGH 

Please let the weekend go smooth taking the stepsons to thier Dad for the week off......PLEASE


----------



## Kevin

Geez Matt - I was all happy to see you posting, then I read it.  

Hang tough man you'll get through it.


----------



## Kevin

Mine is GrrrrrrrrrrRRReat!!!!! 

[attachment=18391]


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Well I do have to get out to the shop finally......... Have to help the step sons with the pinewood derby cars for Cub Scouts....... other than that I haven't had much shop time. I managed to bruise my ribs back on New years Eve... Let's go sledding the kids said..... it'll be fun they said....... 2 weeks of Codine to sleep more than 3 hrs at a time... I can finally do most things again without it hurting. 

The kitchen floor demo (removing the current vinyl & luan) is set for sunday/monday...... we shall see how that goes...LOL 

I've got my normal workload plus I'm helping out a different group with some large casting models/drawings.....half of 1 of the 6 pieces that make up the compressor weighs in at over 28k pounds........... Ya know the kids can move it...LOL 

I paid the boys 25c per 5 gal pail of dirt to get the crawl space cleaned up in the basement (so we can get it setup for storage) that was a good chunk of 2/3 months working every other weekend on that mess.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Mine is GrrrrrrrrrrRRReat!!!!!


Uhm? are those band wheel tires? just a guess:dunno:


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is GrrrrrrrrrrRRReat!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm? are those band wheel tires? just a guess:dunno:
Click to expand...


Yes! The T&G tires - the ones every vendor I called said were no longer get-able. I sent numerous emails to delta corporate and customer support and linked numerous complaint threads at various forums and also my poll here. I have no idea if that helped or not, but I got the tires!

:irishjig:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is GrrrrrrrrrrRRReat!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm? are those band wheel tires? just a guess:dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! The T&G tires - the ones every vendor I called said were no longer get-able. I sent numerous emails to delta corporate and customer support and linked numerous complaint threads at various forums and also my poll here. I have no idea if that helped or not, but I got the tires!
> 
> :irishjig:
Click to expand...

Congrats on getting your tires! But delta still stinks.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is GrrrrrrrrrrRRReat!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm? are those band wheel tires? just a guess:dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! The T&G tires - the ones every vendor I called said were no longer get-able. I sent numerous emails to delta corporate and customer support and linked numerous complaint threads at various forums and also my poll here. I have no idea if that helped or not, but I got the tires!
> 
> :irishjig:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on getting your tires! But delta still stinks.
Click to expand...


That's true, but I'm happy I scored these things. My options for jury-rigging tires were limited, and the two options were not good so i was considering buying another bandsaw. So as you might imagine I was extremely happy to find these. They will last my lifetime even if I'm still making sawdust in my 80s.


----------



## indonesianwood

still thinking about wood.wood.wood.wood..


----------



## Brink

Yesterday was all day in the shop, a few leads on some neat looking jobs, KFC in front of the fireplace with Moma Brink.

Today we'll walk to the deli for a bacon egg and Swiss on a hard roll, draw up some plans, take a nap by the fire.


----------



## brown down

friday i got started on the lidded box for the beads of courage. first time on my lathe in over 5 months, felt awesome, turned a piece of cherry burl that was at 24% MC content and is now at around 12 % at the highest mark almost every other reading is at 6-10%. went to the range which felt awesome, relieved some stress....
yesterday I fixed my broken sway bar linkage, took some redneck ingenuity but i got it done without having to take the whole sway bar off!!
today i am gonna clean the shop, it looks like someone took it, turned it upside down and shook it! :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: 

tomorrow i have a meeting with a patent lawyer, everything is finally looking up and feeling great!!


----------



## Mike1950

," it looks like someone took it, turned it upside down and shook it!"
Isn't that normal- If not I am in big trouble- at best that is how mine looks. This time of year it gets worse.
Your arm must be better.


----------



## Mizer

I had a great day yesterday, one of those days when you have been thinking of an old friend that you haven't talked to in a long while and lo and behold they were thinking the same thing and you get a e-mail from them wondering how you are doing.


----------



## Brink

brown down said:


> yesterday I fixed my broken sway bar linkage, took some redneck ingenuity but i got it done without having to take the whole sway bar off!!
> !!



.????? Auto, truck or three point hitch?


----------



## Mike1950

Mizer said:


> I had a great day yesterday, one of those days when you have been thinking of an old friend that you haven't talked to in a long while and lo and behold they were thinking the same thing and you get a e-mail from them wondering how you are doing.



It has been a while- nice hearing from you again.


----------



## brown down

Brink said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I fixed my broken sway bar linkage, took some redneck ingenuity but i got it done without having to take the whole sway bar off!!
> !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .????? Auto, truck or three point hitch?
Click to expand...

My truck, driver side, came down a back road the other day, well heck they are all back roads and heard this loud clucking sound, got home and looked and saw it right away. have to the passenger side, but that did flare me up a little, so i am gonna wait till i am 100% before i due that.
and Mike if you saw what i am looking at its in utter disarray  i am getting frustrated when i can't find what i am looking for!!!!:lolol: i have slabs of wood and tools everywhere :rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

I went to the docs for back pain yesterday, thought I had a kidney infection:dunno: He said it was a sprained lumbar, What? You can sprain your back? I don't even know how I did it :dunno: So it's muscle relaxers, motrin 800's and the couch for me. Except I am going to have to make a mail box post in a bucket as the ground is frozen and you can't dig frozen ground. Some idiot took out ours with a car and grazed my neighbors, he's got a leaner, mine's destroyed. I go through a lot of mailboxes, that's why I never put up a real nice one.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I went to the docs for back pain yesterday, thought I had a kidney infection:dunno: He said it was a sprained lumbar, What? You can sprain your back? I don't even know how I did it :dunno: So it's muscle relaxers, motrin 800's and the couch for me. Except I am going to have to make a mail box post in a bucket as the ground is frozen and you can't dig frozen ground. Some idiot took out ours with a car and grazed my neighbors, he's got a leaner, mine's destroyed. I go through a lot of mailboxes, that's why I never put up a real nice one.



They used to do that with mine-for laughs- I got sick of replacing it- so I put in a 10 x10 treated red fir buried 3 1/2 ft in the ground. Must not have been a big car they were using cause when they tried it again they left broken parts all over. I had to pull it back straight with my truck but it barely scratched it. Had the guy down the block put a 3'x3' rock in front of it- they pick on other people mail box now...........
Take it easy- that is the only cure for back.


----------



## brown down

woodtickgreg said:


> I went to the docs for back pain yesterday, thought I had a kidney infection:dunno: He said it was a sprained lumbar, What? You can sprain your back? I don't even know how I did it :dunno: So it's muscle relaxers, motrin 800's and the couch for me. Except I am going to have to make a mail box post in a bucket as the ground is frozen and you can't dig frozen ground. Some idiot took out ours with a car and grazed my neighbors, he's got a leaner, mine's destroyed. I go through a lot of mailboxes, that's why I never put up a real nice one.



the kids around here used to do that until one day i was getting out of my truck after trap shooting, had my shot gun in hand, heard a loud bang, they were hanging out of the window with a bat, they hit the neighbors down the road about 150 yards or so, i walked up to the road, when they hit mine, they saw me as i was cursing the little you know whats. they floored it down the hill which is steep and bumpy, i heard tires squeal, i was waiting to hear the bang :lolol: there is a giant oak tree straight in front of the tee intersection :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: they haven't been back since!! 

sorry to hear about your back man, that sucks. rest and ice it down or heat whatever works best. hope you recover soon


----------



## Kevin

Mizer said:


> I had a great day yesterday, one of those days when you have been thinking of an old friend that you haven't talked to in a long while and lo and behold they were thinking the same thing and you get a e-mail from them wondering how you are doing.


----------



## Patrude

no :bbq2::bbq2::bbq2: today here in Snowie Eastern Massachusetts! Rather, its the snowblower again. Well its very windy out there and I am done with this latest snow clean up. Got back in the house, brewed up hot coffee and just enjoyed my new DVD, Fabulous Finial Box by Cindy Drozda that my Sweetie bought for me. This is a well done instructional video. Great camera work, sound and excellent attention to technique. I saw Captain Eddie doing a fine finial on you tube and he recommended this DVD. I am glad that I followed his advice. I am going down to the shop now to try some finials:rotflmao3::teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950

Skiff a snow this morning but clear sky today and 80 + in the greenhouse. WOW am I ready for spring.


----------



## Kevin

It was nice out logging to day. Just gorgeous 69 degrees but a lot of wind. When I arrived to my horror it was evident the bad lighning storm had caused a massive fire across the entire woods on that whole rolling prarie woods. Thousands of acres had burned and my 52 acre FBE patch was right in the middle of it. Fortunately it didn't burn all the trees but many were lost and all the underbrush is gone. I won't miss that at all. I had a widow maker miss me by inches. It grazed my helmet and plopped down right beside the stump I was moving. No vine was attached to it or anything, it just decided to let go at that time and I happened to be cutting out a stump right beside the tree. Got some shaky knees thinking about it, about 20 minutes after it happened when I took a water break.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> It was nice out logging to day. Just gorgeous 69 degrees but a lot of wind. When I arrived to my horror it was evident the bad lighning storm had caused a massive fire across the entire woods on that whole rolling prarie woods. Thousands of acres had burned and my 52 acre FBE patch was right in the middle of it. Fortunately it didn't burn all the trees but many were lost and all the underbrush is gone. I won't miss that at all. I had a widow maker miss me by inches. It grazed my helmet and plopped down right beside the stump I was moving. No vine was attached to it or anything, it just decided to let go at that time and I happened to be cutting out a stump right beside the tree. Got some shaky knees thinking about it, about 20 minutes after it happened when I took a water break.



BE CAREFUL!!! maybe some of the burnt forest is available or is it gone?? Can't imagine a forest fire here now- there is not enough gasoline to start one. ^ months though and one lightning strike--POOF.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> It was nice out logging to day. Just gorgeous 69 degrees but a lot of wind. When I arrived to my horror it was evident the bad lighning storm had caused a massive fire across the entire woods on that whole rolling prarie woods. Thousands of acres had burned and my 52 acre FBE patch was right in the middle of it. Fortunately it didn't burn all the trees but many were lost and all the underbrush is gone. I won't miss that at all. I had a widow maker miss me by inches. It grazed my helmet and plopped down right beside the stump I was moving. No vine was attached to it or anything, it just decided to let go at that time and I happened to be cutting out a stump right beside the tree. Got some shaky knees thinking about it, about 20 minutes after it happened when I took a water break.



Wow - Hate to hear about that fire. That always makes me kind of sick to see that kind of acreage burned. Also glad to hear the widow maker missed you!  This may be the day you need to go play the lotto. Also glad to hear your wearing your helmet.


----------



## Kenbo

Being a city kid, I have to ask........what's a widow maker?
That's lousy news about the fire Kevin.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=18553]

Kawasaki H1 widowmaker


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> .... Good to know you still got the moves to avoid the widow maker.



Man there wasn't any moving. I was still head-down sawing the stump when it fell right beside me - literally. A small twig on the branch actually hit my helmet. I posted some pics in the logging section. the picture with the cahinsaw in it beside the stump, that branch that is laying there is the widow maker exactly where it had fallen. I was where the chainsaw is in the pic when it fell. I did cut the widow aker in 3 sections before taking the picture to move it but before I did I thought it would be a good idea to show how close I came to getting seriously injured or killed. 

One thing about the fire, ALL the underbrush ir gone. This is the best time for me to look for my 10 (not a 9mm it's a 10mm). I actually have a shot at finding it, I just don't know how well polymer parts on a glock withstand fire. It should be salvagable though. Just need to find it first.


----------



## eaglea1

Kevin said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Good to know you still got the moves to avoid the widow maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man there wasn't any moving. I was still head-down sawing the stump when it fell right beside me - literally. A small twig on the branch actually hit my helmet. I posted some pics in the logging section. the picture with the cahinsaw in it beside the stump, that branch that is laying there is the widow maker exactly where it had fallen. I was where the chainsaw is in the pic when it fell. I did cut the widow aker in 3 sections before taking the picture to move it but before I did I thought it would be a good idea to show how close I came to getting seriously injured or killed.
> 
> One thing about the fire, ALL the underbrush ir gone. This is the best time for me to look for my 10 (not a 9mm it's a 10mm). I actually have a shot at finding it, I just don't know how well polymer parts on a glock withstand fire. It should be salvagable though. Just need to find it first.
Click to expand...


My son has that Glock 10MM also. I prefer my Glock 21 45acp. We use them mainly for back up protection when we are bowhunting up in northern Wi. I actually had a pretty good sized black bear try to climb my ladder stand last year. Didn't want to shoot em, but it did manage to scare him off. It really sucks about your fire. We've had our share of them up here as well.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Kawasaki H1 widowmaker



Oh man I would love to get my hands on one of those! Made em in a 500 triple and 750 triple, nothing like the sound of one of those with a set of tuned expansion chambers on them. They went like crazy in a straight line but didn't turn worth a damn. 2 strokes forever!


----------



## Kevin

If you study the 10mm ballistics at depth, properly loaded and bulleted, it's an awesome round in so many ways. I would argue it is the singly most versatile handgun round there is, even more so than the .357 which I love. I also love the .45 ACP and have several platforms, mostly 1911s. But the G20 is a *fierce* weapon both in ballistics and capacity. Not to mention reliability. 

For the relatively short time I had it, I felt more confident with it on my thigh anytime I am in the brush, than I did with anything else including my SA 1911a1 which is on my bedside table every night. Because my G20 is still waiting for me to find it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

So sorry to hear about your patch Kevin, but glad to hear the widow maker missed you and you where wearing your gear. Sometimes it's the near misses and close calls that remind us to be alert and focused. Seems like when we loose our focus that's when bad things happen.


----------



## Kevin

I never did lose my focus Greg. It just happened. Things sometimes just happen whenever you're logging, diving, or smoking while making nitroglycerin. I'm just glad I stopped smoking.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well the muscle relaxers and motrin 800's must have worked well last nite, took another motrin in the morning and felt pretty good so I put up a wobbly temporary mailbox until the weather breaks and the ground thaws and I can dig and sink a post. While I was at the big orange box I got all new smoke alarms for the house to change the old ones out and a carbon monoxide alarm as well. I put them all up. Bought some electrical supplies and wire for the lathe and shop. I got all the wire ran from the panel to the shop, now I just have to hook everything up. 1 dedicated line for the metal lathe, and another one for some more outlets.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kawasaki H1 widowmaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man I would love to get my hands on one of those! Made em in a 500 triple and 750 triple, nothing like the sound of one of those with a set of tuned expansion chambers on them. They went like crazy in a straight line but didn't turn worth a damn. 2 strokes forever!
Click to expand...


Yes they were animals- burnt that middle cly. out though. Used to love watching them at the drag races. One time 2 of were at the line and one took off like shot out of a cannon and the other did the same straight up in the air. I do not know how high he went but after the bike landed on him - he left in an ambulance,- one helluva machine..........


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> It was nice out logging to day. Just gorgeous 69 degrees but a lot of wind. When I arrived to my horror it was evident the bad lighning storm had caused a massive fire across the entire woods on that whole rolling prarie woods. Thousands of acres had burned and my 52 acre FBE patch was right in the middle of it. Fortunately it didn't burn all the trees but many were lost and all the underbrush is gone. I won't miss that at all. I had a widow maker miss me by inches. It grazed my helmet and plopped down right beside the stump I was moving. No vine was attached to it or anything, it just decided to let go at that time and I happened to be cutting out a stump right beside the tree. Got some shaky knees thinking about it, about 20 minutes after it happened when I took a water break.



widow makers are by far the scariest any logger has to face  glad you had your safety gear on, it missed you, and you are still here with us. ..... i have had a few graze me as well and thats usually when i cut my losses and pack up my saw and go home! that has to be heart breaking when you see your prize timber gone! i feel for you kevin, the gypsy moths destroyed my forest, wish they attacked the underbrush instead :dash2::dash2:
so wait you weren't even cutting that tree?? you were cutting one next to it when it split?


----------



## jimmyjames

Yay were finally home! Last 3 days she had 12 shots of antibiotics in each leg in her muscle since they ran out of spots to put new iv's in, shes such a tough girl!

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG952013021295235805_zps7d2c7e41.jpg


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> Being a city kid, I have to ask........what's a widow maker?
> That's lousy news about the fire Kevin.



I missed this last night Ken. A widow maker is a branch that falls for whatever reason, usually because it's rotten or partially rotten. It doesn't take much of branch even a rotten one to kill a guy. Since the fire burned all the vines, and it was very windy yesterday I hear the crack of them falling routinely yesterday. All those vines held things together pretty well but now they are mostly gone. 

I was going to go back in today, but I opted to mill instead since the wind is gusting to 30 MPH there's no way I'm going in there today even though I have saw logs on the ground. Not worth getting killed over.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a city kid, I have to ask........what's a widow maker?
> That's lousy news about the fire Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed this last night Ken. A widow maker is a branch that falls for whatever reason, usually because it's rotten or partially rotten. It doesn't take much of branch even a rotten one to kill a guy. Since the fire burned all the vines, and it was very windy yesterday I hear the crack of them falling routinely yesterday. All those vines held things together pretty well but now they are mostly gone.
> 
> I was going to go back in today, but I opted to mill instead since the wind is gusting to 30 MPH there's no way I'm going in there today even though I have saw logs on the ground. Not worth getting killed over.
Click to expand...



Thanks for the answer Kevin. Your story makes a little more sense to me now. I kind of figured that was what you were talking about, but didn't want to make assumptions. Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a city kid, I have to ask........what's a widow maker?
> That's lousy news about the fire Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed this last night Ken. A widow maker is a branch that falls for whatever reason, usually because it's rotten or partially rotten. It doesn't take much of branch even a rotten one to kill a guy. Since the fire burned all the vines, and it was very windy yesterday I hear the crack of them falling routinely yesterday. All those vines held things together pretty well but now they are mostly gone.
> 
> I was going to go back in today, but I opted to mill instead since the wind is gusting to 30 MPH there's no way I'm going in there today even though I have saw logs on the ground. Not worth getting killed over.
Click to expand...


i thought a widow maker was when your felling a tree and it splits, springing back part of the outer layer of the tree, or is that referred to a barber chair that i am thinking of? still glad your still ok and only got grazed!


----------



## woodtickgreg

brown down said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a city kid, I have to ask........what's a widow maker?
> That's lousy news about the fire Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed this last night Ken. A widow maker is a branch that falls for whatever reason, usually because it's rotten or partially rotten. It doesn't take much of branch even a rotten one to kill a guy. Since the fire burned all the vines, and it was very windy yesterday I hear the crack of them falling routinely yesterday. All those vines held things together pretty well but now they are mostly gone.
> 
> I was going to go back in today, but I opted to mill instead since the wind is gusting to 30 MPH there's no way I'm going in there today even though I have saw logs on the ground. Not worth getting killed over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought a widow maker was when your felling a tree and it splits, springing back part of the outer layer of the tree, or is that referred to a barber chair that i am thinking of? still glad your still ok and only got grazed!
Click to expand...

That's a barber chair.


----------



## woodtickgreg

They just opened a new menards near me so I went to check it out today as I have never been in one. Kinda laughed when I saw that all of their hardwood lumber is perfectly straight grained and....get this.......individually shrink wrapped boards. I never saw such a thing, and the price for it was outrageous too. But I did find a 8" bench grinder for $69, that came home with me. LOL But it is a nice store for a big box store.


----------



## brown down

got the second part of the turned box for donation to beads of courage rough turned. Back throwing wood chips feels great. I still have a long way to go, but feel I am getting further each day! this sitting on my you know what was driving me bonkers, and i am sure some of you know what i am talking about! hope everyone is having an awesome day and have a great weekend!


----------



## Patrude

brown down said:


> got the second part of the turned box for donation to beads of courage rough turned. Back throwing wood chips feels great. I still have a long way to go, but feel I am getting further each day! this sitting on my you know what was driving me bonkers, and i am sure some of you know what i am talking about! hope everyone is having an awesome day and have a great weekend!



 Good to hear that you're back in the business of making shavings  Nice choice for a turning project, those kids are an inspiration. Good luck with the project, hope you'll post a picture


----------



## brown down

Patrude said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the second part of the turned box for donation to beads of courage rough turned. Back throwing wood chips feels great. I still have a long way to go, but feel I am getting further each day! this sitting on my you know what was driving me bonkers, and i am sure some of you know what i am talking about! hope everyone is having an awesome day and have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear that you're back in the business of making shavings  Nice choice for a turning project, those kids are an inspiration. Good luck with the project, hope you'll post a picture
Click to expand...


i chose some choice woods out of my hoard for this project. a beautiful piece of cherry burl and a crazy piece of maple burl. the cherry i think is at a stable level now, the maple is soaking in an FDA approved food grade safe wood stabilizer for green timber so i hope to have this project done in a couple of weeks! 
Thanks its been tough not being able to make saw dust, getting back on the horse was awesome, but doing a project for these children has inspired me even more. they are extremely brave children to say the least!!! just need to figure out how i am going to add BEADS OF COURAGE TO THIS PIECE!! i am open to some ideas!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

brown down said:


> got the second part of the turned box for donation to beads of courage rough turned. Back throwing wood chips feels great. I still have a long way to go, but feel I am getting further each day! this sitting on my you know what was driving me bonkers, and i am sure some of you know what i am talking about! hope everyone is having an awesome day and have a great weekend!


I totally understand the whole I can't do anything but sit on my butt thing, it sucks! But I will say this, listen to what your body tells you, if something causes discomfort or pain don't do it. Give your body time to heal, most people re injure themselves because the push to hard to soon. Patience my friend, just ease back into things with some caution.  And I do know how it feels to get back into your shop after being away for awhile, I used to just go and sit in it because it felt so good.


----------



## Kenbo

So far, my day is going well. Then again, I just got up. Looking forward to a day in the shop, working on the Hummer build. Hoping for a good day. Wish me luck


----------



## RexB

My wife and I visited Rob and Zoe, who own Funktion House Urban Lumber in St. Petersburg, for the first time. We really enjoyed the time and they were an awesome couple. The choices of logs are fantastic as well as the exotics.

Just wanted to thank www.woodbarter.com for letting us meet them, not to mention buying some great lumber.


----------



## Eagleeye

Starting good. Finishing off the last of the pot of coffee. Opened the shop door to the office and I think I'm going to have to fire up the heater out there. I had put it up thinking I was done with it for the year. Guess not-Wishfull thinking. 

Sorry about you guys up North. I don't know if there is a big enough heater there right now. :i_dunno:


----------



## Mrfish55

Waiting on finish to dry, cant even start something else as i don't want to stir up any dust, guess I'll clean the house.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked the part time job at the power equipment shop, went pretty smooth. Someone gave me a stihl ms290 chainsaw, 57cc, the piston and rings are shot but I can rebuild it, maybe a summer project. I guess you cant have to many chainsaws. I came home and went into the shop and worked on one of the hollowing chisels, it's coming out nice. My hands are tired though, maybe I can get it finished up tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin

It was going great, got fantastic about an hour ago, and just got better if that's possible. Must be an evil trick but I'm going t roll with it anyway and see what happens . . . . .


----------



## Brink

Thursday, daughter call me, her car is running hot. This will cut into my shop time. Take the car to the tractor shop, check it out, water pump is NG. Stayed till 10:00pm putting in water pump, timing belt, accessory belts, made new shift cable ends, and a new cam sensor. Now I missed Friday date nite. Moma not happy. Coming home, check engine light comes on :( car throws a code for timing belt skipped a tooth. Somehow, I managed to mistime the engine. This is plain embarrassing. 

Did get to spend Saturday in the woodshop, making progress on some orders. 

Took the Neon back to my shop, managed to retime the engine correctly, and did it in a couple hours. Get an email from the tax guy, I owe $178 this year...usually it's $1000 to $3000. Such a relief. Got the afternoon in the woodshop, had fun making square stocks into round legs...without a lathe. 

Think I'll take Moma B out for a nice meal. We haven't had a day off in 30 some days.


----------



## Kevin

What a day. A good one but a tough one. I lit out early to the FBE patch and things were going great until about the time I was heading back to the truck to get a mid morning snack. I have a type of arthritis that can strike suddenly and come on fast and hard. Between the time I hopped on the loader and got back to the truck I went from feeling great to my left hand being about 50% useless. After food and water, by the time I got back to the area where I was felling my left hand was out of action. All but useless. The pain was shooting and throbbing all the way up my arm. So I figure what the heck I cannot come back for another week or so since rain is moving in tonight followed by that nasty white stuff Tuesday. I will spend the next two days recuperating but I will have at least a few logs at the mill when the weather clear and be ahead of the game. My wife will be pissed. She'll get over it after her nurse mode kicks in and starts taking care of me telling me what a bad boy I am to be so risky for logs. I've heard it before. I kind of like it. I think she does too. I see where she called on her break I better return that call soon she probably worried about me. 

So what should have taken a few hours and had me back here by noon, well I just got home an hour ago, sawllowed some pills, showered and fed myself some yummy leftovers. Hopefully will start to get some relief soon. I have already gained the typing use of my left index finger so it's looking pretty good. 

I had to log, load, boom the logs and loader and everything with one hand. I have felled and trailered back and forth from my patch to my property over 60 sawlogs in one day by myself in the summer before. That's not a tall Texas tale. Today I think I got 8 back back here I haven't even counted. Of course it was just one trip that's all I could manage. I dropped more and left them for later. I was hurtin s o bad I not sure what I got. Now because of the way I had to compensate by using other muscles unusually, my right hand and fingers have those terrible bending curling-up cramps and both feet too. My right bicep and triceps are mush! :lolol:

It was worth it. I found some of the best logs I've found in a while. One tree carried the starburst pattern all the way up to about 40'. That's simply unheard of. It usually turns into mush (what most other FBE looks like that you see) at about 12 to 16 feet. I got four 8'6” saw logs out of that one single tree. I overloaded the trailer again thinking I would break an axle but fortunately I got back to my little piece of heaven in one piece. 

I'm one wore out puppy. Now got to go out and seal the logs. I'll post some pics later - I only took a few cause after the hand went on the fritz I left the camero in the truck. I am not complaining, it was a great day actually. :irishjig:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Must be something in the air, Kevin. I woke up at 3 this morning with severe back pain and have been up ever since with it. My grandson wanted to go outside & since my legs aren't working really well today, I fell off the back porch. It's much better now, thank goodness.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Joe Rebuild said:


> It's that damn snow coming at you boys. Ya'll need to stay inside and hide from that stuff it no good I tell no good at all. :toocold:



Well, the snow, sleet rather, hit this morning about 7. So far about the only thing they got right for this area is the call for high winds. But, predicting high winds for this area is about like predicting a sunrise in the East.


----------



## indonesianwood

i cant sleep waiting for this

[attachment=19185]
[attachment=19186]


----------



## DKMD

It's been the pits today... The electricity has been out since about 10 last night. The hospital was running on generators until mid morning which meant my schedule got pushed back until they got the power fixed. Got home a little while ago to find the power is still out at the house... Reports from the electric company say it may be tomorrow night before we get back on the grid. On call tonight with no way to charge my phone... So I'm signing off for the evening to maintain battery.


----------



## woodtickgreg

No rest for the wicked David keller  We appreciate what the people in the medical professions do for us and all the civil servants. I have a friend that works for the power company, when storms like this hit he works 16 hrs. straight and then sleeps 8 hrs. then back at it. The storm is hitting us tonight, snowing now and it's sticking. Supposed to get around 6" of wet snow, gonna make my truck driving job rough tomorrow. A 1 hour trip will turn into 3 or 4 hours. :sad:


----------



## Kevin

Sorry to hear that Doc. I know how hectic it is when your schedule gets all screwed up especially in your line of work. Hope you get it back on earlier than expected.


----------



## Walt

[attachment=19225]

I walked into our kitchen and found the wife had put a dish of crackers onto the counter. They looked pretty good, so I tried a couple. They tasted sort of cheezey, like a cheese-it with no salt.

About that time, the wife came in and I told her I liked the new crackers. It was then she told me they were for Nicky and were his treats.

Nicky is our german shephard and they were dog treats....lol

Walt


----------



## woodtickgreg

Walt said:


> I walked into our kitchen and found the wife had put a dish of crackers onto the counter. They looked pretty good, so I tried a couple. They tasted sort of cheezey, like a cheese-it with no salt.
> 
> About that time, the wife came in and I told her I liked the new crackers. It was then she told me they were for Nicky and were his treats.
> 
> Nicky is our german shephard and they were dog treats....lol
> 
> Walt



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Walt - I have 3 Shepherds and wouldn't feed them anything I wouldn't eat! Your a Great dog owner 
Scott


----------



## Kevin

We have five Shiloh Shepherds and we make their food everyday. And I wouldn't eat it unless I was gonna die without it.


----------



## healeydays

Joe Rebuild said:


> Having "breakfast with the Mayor" this morning. We are going to talk trees



Best of luck.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having "breakfast with the Mayor" this morning. We are going to talk trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It went very well, I think. He is going to visit our shop too. I was able to educate him on what happens to the city trees once they are cut and the cost to the city $240 an hour for a tub grinder  and according to the sanitation report it can take upwards of 30 min. to grind the large trunks. Additionally the new tube grinding contractor will not grind anything larger than 300#. This solves some of the grinder cost but requires city workers to cut the tree into small pieces. Time will tell things move slow at the city level and st Pete is the fourth largest city in FL.
Click to expand...



Congrats, this is another step toward . . . . . . . having more logs in your yard and pissing off your persnikity neighbor even more. You should ask the mayor next time if he'll grant you eminent domain over the neighbor's yard for log storage. 

P.S. I'm glad I reminded you not to eat with your hands or it might not have gone as well. And I hope you wore clean underwear in case you got run over by a bus.


----------



## healeydays

Sounds like you may need to move anyways at some point with all the trees the city is gonna be dropping off along with the other fine woods you're getting elsewhere...


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Today?? Hurtin' 

The new Furance came yesterday (the fedex guy even used the liftgate and palletjack to take it to the door for me without me asking)

8 hours later there's a gremlin in the powerline feeding the furnace..... I got all byut the fresh air intake done (as it was a rain/sleet/snow mix that HURT to get hit by) So I used an old cord to plug it into a nearby outlet untill I can get new wire run. (Thank god we're redoing the kitchen & I can access the celing (split level house) where the electrical panel is, otherwise I'd be tearing into a celing that's about a year old :( )


----------



## woodtickgreg

And I hope you wore clean underwear in case you got run over by a bus. 
[/quote]

Underwear?.................. What's underwear?


----------



## woodtickgreg

How was my day? Well let me tell you it was a good one. I had my doctor's apt. today to go over the results of my blood work, and it was GREAT, better than I expected. The diet and exercise program ( or rather a lifestyle change) I put myself of payed off big time. In 3 months time I achieved the best numbers I have had in years. The 2 big ones are cholesterol, down to 130 from 315 and triglycerides down also to 130 from 660  I will go see the doc in another 3 months and maybe we can reduce my meds.  We talked about some options for quitting smoking, that's next on the list, I have tried many times over the years but I know I really have to do this. I have been on a high all day and really proud of myself, I'm even gonna have a steak dinner to reward myself this weekend, I haven't had red meat in 3 months.
Then on top of the great news I see One of the guys, Larry, received my hollowing chisel I made for him and he likes it  It tickles me when someone likes one of my tools.


----------



## Kevin

Great news Greg! I know how hard it is to quit smoking. In 2001 I promised my then 11 year old daughter I would quit. She trapped me actually. After i'd had a few beers she got up on my lap with those coy hazel eyes, batted her little lashes and said real slow and honey-sweet . . 

_"Daaaaaddy. Will you make a prrrrrromise to meeeee?" _

Without thinking I shot back... 

_"Of course honey. What do you want me to promise?" 

"Promise me to stop smoking."_ More coy smiles and much batting of the lashes. 

Gulp. I was cornered. So I said _"Okay, I promise."_

It wasn't easy but starting the next morning every time I wanted a smoke I just kept thinking how I couldn't let her down. that was May 1st or 2nd 2001 - I cannot remember which day exactly. I haven't had a single puff since that night. Greg, maybe y'all should adopt an 11 year old girl. 

Seriously I'm pulling for you man. It's hard but you *can* do it!


----------



## Mike1950

buy one of those electric smokes- it works for some. me I just said one day- no more and it stuck.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> buy one of those electric smokes- it works for some. me I just said one day- no more and it stuck.


Yeah, I know it works for some, but I don't want to replace one bad habit with another one. I just want to be free, and live life fully without any crutches.:dunno: Today's doctor visit has really motivated me, I feel like I'm on a roll. I decided back in November that I could either get busy living, or do nothing and get busy dieing. I choose to live my life better and take better care of myself, I no it won't be easy and I may stumble but I won't give up either. One step at a time, time for the next step.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Those are amazing results Greg!!! Congratulations. 
I smoked for 30 years. In that time I tried to quit 3 times, the third being my last. The difference was that the first two time someone else told me I had to. The last time it was my decision. I bought a brand new pack and laid it on the coffee table. Sometimes it would go in the truck. I never opened it because it was my choice and my decision, and I didn't feel like anyone was taking something away from me. No Patches, no gum, no nothing. Never opened that pack either. It finally got thrown away when I was cleaning out my truck.


----------



## Mike1950

I had a friend that emptied his pack of smokes cut 20 straws to the length of smokes-put them in pack and sucked and chewed on straws when he had the urge. he never had a cig again gave up the straws about a year later.


----------



## conchwood

woodtickgreg said:


> How was my day? Well let me tell you it was a good one. I had my doctor's apt. today to go over the results of my blood work, and it was GREAT, better than I expected. The diet and exercise program ( or rather a lifestyle change) I put myself of payed off big time. In 3 months time I achieved the best numbers I have had in years. The 2 big ones are cholesterol, down to 130 from 315 and triglycerides down also to 130 from 660  I will go see the doc in another 3 months and maybe we can reduce my meds.  We talked about some options for quitting smoking, that's next on the list, I have tried many times over the years but I know I really have to do this. I have been on a high all day and really proud of myself, I'm even gonna have a steak dinner to reward myself this weekend, I haven't had red meat in 3 months.
> Then on top of the great news I see One of the guys, Larry, received my hollowing chisel I made for him and he likes it  It tickles me when someone likes one of my tools.



Hardest thing I did was quit my 2-3 pack day habit, did it cold turkey before my daughter was born, didn't want to raise her in a smoke environment. American Cancer Society has some great resources to quit smoking, 1-800227-2345 available 24/7, 365 days a year. and keep trying.


----------



## Brink

So far, so good. Spent the morning shaving my legs.






[attachment=19580]


[attachment=19581]


----------



## Kevin

My those are sexy legs you have there Brink. I can see what Mrs. Brink sees in you now.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> My those are sexy legs you have there Brink. I can see what Mrs. Brink sees in you now.



Gee thanx, you sound like the guys on hoops night.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=19642]



[attachment=19643]

'nuther 55 gal of shavings :)


----------



## Vern Tator

An ugly first, got rejected from a craft fair today. Has not happened before, and I don't much like it. Picked the event because last year there was only one Turner. This year I got this crappy letter,bla bla bla.best of luck in the future.
So, nothing to learn from.:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Kevin

Vern Tator said:


> An ugly first, got rejected from a craft fair today. Has not happened before, and I don't much like it. Picked the event because last year there was only one Turner. This year I got this crappy letter,bla bla bla.best of luck in the future.
> So, nothing to learn from.:sad::sad::sad:



I didn't know you could get rejected from these. I figured if you paid your money they would rent you the space as long as your items are relevant to the show? 

Sorry to hear this Vern your work is top shelf. That can't be the reason.


----------



## Mrfish55

Maybe the work is too good for a craft fair.


----------



## Kenbo

Vern Tator said:


> An ugly first, got rejected from a craft fair today. Has not happened before, and I don't much like it. Picked the event because last year there was only one Turner. This year I got this crappy letter,bla bla bla.best of luck in the future.
> So, nothing to learn from.:sad::sad::sad:



What the heck is that all about. I've never heard of this before. Sorry to hear that Vern.


----------



## Vern Tator

The upscale fairs have a jury to select entrys. This is the first time I have missed the cut. If you make the cut, then you pay $600 - $1000 for the 10'x10' booth space for 3 days.


----------



## Kevin

Vern Tator said:


> The upscale fairs have a jury to select entrys. This is the first time I have missed the cut. If you make the cut, then you pay $600 - $1000 for the 10'x10' booth space for 3 days.



They lost.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Vern Tator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The upscale fairs have a jury to select entrys. This is the first time I have missed the cut. If you make the cut, then you pay $600 - $1000 for the 10'x10' booth space for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost.
Click to expand...


+1 on Kevin's comment


----------



## Vern Tator

Thanks guys, I appreciate the support.


----------



## Kevin

I started the thread (What Music Are You Listening To Now?) with my old friend Tom it seems appropriate to share some more. My wife who is not a huge Tom Waits fan (tolerates him when I listen) just heard Old 55 for the first time (so she claims - I have played it many times) just said _"Wow I just love Tom Waits why haven't you played THAT one before!"_ :lolol:

She is sealing wood for me while I go back and forth from milling to shop delivering more everfresh flame boxelder for a hungry bunch of woodaholics both on and off of WB. I'm copying this thread to the How's Your Day Been thread since it's appropriate in both threads. It sure is a great day to be alive.


----------



## drycreek

Been a while but update on Dr visit, torn rotator cuff right shoulder but being the guy I am, putting sugery off untill after my up coming hunting trip in Oct. The Doc said it would be okay as long as I take care and don't do anything stupid (now wife said, that in it self would be a miracle). Me I'm not going to do any thing stupid.:teethlaugh:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rob, what are they saying about the zoning violation? Whats your options?


----------



## Mike1950

None of my biz but if you get zoning appeased it appears to me the next group will be the fire dept or at least it would be here. all that sawdust and waste????


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good luck Rob, I'm sure that if you are diplomatic about this it will work out. Right now it sounds like the worst it could be is put up a fence? Just mill all the wood for the fence on site, that'll get the neighbors all frantic.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> I am prepared to fight this if need be.



Unless you have some inside connections, it will take mucho danero (i.e.e more than you have or can raise) if the city decides to sink its claws into you. I hope they don't. Talk to the mayor and ask him what you can do for the city in a PR way for AT LEAST an extension to find a new home for your logs, if not an outright exception.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin might be right- if the whole condo association chips in for a lawyer- they have more money. They can sic all kinds of agencies after you. that is why I brought up fire department- what about dust- EPA- cynical- hell I was in biz for 25 yrs- it is reality........


----------



## NYWoodturner

Rob - i have dealt with this very situation. Odds are that the Condo association does no have an attorney. There are probably one or two folks that live right behind you that refuse to relent. One individual can make code enforcement jump through hoops. The town has to show responsiveness and concern and this isst often done in the form of code enforcement. That code enforcement officer is just as unhappy about being a puppet as you are a target. That being said and understood - go into it with a mutual resolution in mind and end code enforcement's misery. 
A 120 foot fence at 6' high set in poured footers, painted etc could run tens of thousands. New insulated sound barrier windows for the back side of 2 or 3 condos could run 5 to 6 thousand. That is if it is a noise issue. If it is sight - maybe landscaping with trees or tall shrubs would be a cheaper option. 
The key is to discuss this with code enforcement, get his buy in and let him present it to the homeowners as HIS resolution he will MAKE you do. They will feel like they won, and got something personally, he will feel like he is in control and that you are an ally.
Code enforcement cant tell you who is complaining, but they can tell you how many are. My guess it is no more than three.


----------



## jimmyjames

Joe Rebuild said:


> Puter virus and NOW a zoning violation :signhuh:  :i_dunno: looks like a fence to me guys.



Dang if i had that many logs at my place my neighbors would castrate me.......


----------



## jimmyjames

Joe Rebuild said:


> Solutions for the prosperity of :ufw: at it's current location will be offered  by zoning




So is that good news joe? Do they want a massive fence? Dang joe i didnt realize you had so much wood! Looks like you have a ton of cutting to do!


----------



## Walt

Kevin said:


> I ain't got nothin just wondering how everyone is doing. I'm finishing up out in the shop listening to some spanish geetar while I wind things up. The weather is great. No wind at all. Something very rare for our little hilltop. I prefer about a 5 knot breeze but sometimes still is kind of cool.
> 
> 
> It's a lovely evening here in Texas. We have some meat on the spit and the smoke from it is wafting so slowly down into the creek it looks like something from a medieval time warp.
> 
> Our domestic critters are all snuggled into their respective hides with fat bellies and the best thing of all . . . no sounds from the city. After all we don't live near one thankfully. No offense to those who like that lifestyle I did at one time.
> 
> Just figured I'd give a sitrep and ask y'all how everything is on y'alls end.



You must be a transplant to Texas, since everyone knows Y'all is singular and all Y'll is the correct plural form when addressing a group


----------



## Kevin

Walt said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't got nothin just wondering how everyone is doing. I'm finishing up out in the shop listening to some spanish geetar while I wind things up. The weather is great. No wind at all. Something very rare for our little hilltop. I prefer about a 5 knot breeze but sometimes still is kind of cool.
> 
> 
> It's a lovely evening here in Texas. We have some meat on the spit and the smoke from it is wafting so slowly down into the creek it looks like something from a medieval time warp.
> 
> Our domestic critters are all snuggled into their respective hides with fat bellies and the best thing of all . . . no sounds from the city. After all we don't live near one thankfully. No offense to those who like that lifestyle I did at one time.
> 
> Just figured I'd give a sitrep and ask y'all how everything is on y'alls end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a transplant to Texas, since everyone knows Y'all is singular and all Y'll is the correct plural form when addressing a group
Click to expand...


I was actually born here. But I am a rather refined redneck. some of my buddies even consider me a little uppity because I will sometimes use words like _impecunious, apricity, tramontane, vitiate, doryphore, Zeitgeist, facetious_. One of my redneck buddies even said I had a predilection to engage in the manifestation of prolix exposition through a buzzword disposition form of communication notwithstanding the availability of more comprehensible, punctiliously applicable, diminutive alternatives.


----------



## Brink

Walt said:


> You must be a transplant to Texas, since everyone knows Y'all is singular and all Y'll is the correct plural form when addressing a group



Could Kevin be from NY?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Walt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a transplant to Texas, since everyone knows Y'all is singular and all Y'll is the correct plural form when addressing a group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could Kevin be from NY?
Click to expand...


No, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night. 

:eat:


----------



## jimmyjames

Oh its allready huge joe... :) need it sliced up


----------



## Kenbo

Another day at another hospital for me yesterday. Just a few tests. I'm getting closer to answers I hope the only thing is that I don't like where the answers are taking me.............I'll know more once these results are in.



The good news is that WB is back online!!!!!!


----------



## conchwood

Kenbo said:


> Another day at another hospital for me yesterday. Just a few tests. I'm getting closer to answers I hope the only thing is that I don't like where the answers are taking me.............I'll know more once these results are in.
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is that WB is back online!!!!!!



Just remember that the Doctors are only licensed to PRACTICE MEDICINE ?


----------



## Mike1950

conchwood said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day at another hospital for me yesterday. Just a few tests. I'm getting closer to answers I hope the only thing is that I don't like where the answers are taking me.............I'll know more once these results are in.
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is that WB is back online!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember that the Doctors are only licensed to PRACTICE MEDICINE ?
Click to expand...


Yah- The "PRACTICE" part of that always sorta bothered me??????????????:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the crud, I feel like crap, I haven't been this sick in years. I went to work today and got my work done in 6 hours then left, came home and took a couple of benadryl and went to bed, slept 6 hrs. If I don't have to go to work I'm in bed.


----------



## Kevin

Greg, your body might be getting rid of some of the toxins you were putting in it. I know we all heard thjis whenever someone stops smoking, drugs, or heavy drinking but I really believe this is valid. Hang in there and let your body do its job. You'll feel better than ever in no time.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Greg, your body might be getting rid of some of the toxins you were putting in it. I know we all heard thjis whenever someone stops smoking, drugs, or heavy drinking but I really believe this is valid. Hang in there and let your body do its job. You'll feel better than ever in no time.


This is like the worst cold I have ever had, lungs are a little better today, I think the benadryl is helping to dry me up but I am in a fog. I haven't exercised in 5 days, just work then sleep. Very little cravings for a smoke though, 7 days smoke free.


----------



## brown down

last night was going awesome, went to our annual wild game dinner, all proceeds go to the local lion club for charity. I won $150 in the 50/50 second time in 3 years  would have opted for the guns but i am not that lucky yet

My buddy brought up a huge load of black locust, prob around 1000-1500 lbs at least. got that unloaded and went home, as soon as i pulled into the driveway he called and said his brake lines blew out right as he was getting on the pa turnpike :dash2::dash2: thank god it wasn't when he was coming up with the load, not sure if his parking break would have stopped him???

now here is something i have never heard, AAA and your tow part of your insurance on your vehicle isn't accepted once your on the turnpike??? i think they charge enough for tolls not to than rape you with a huge tow bill.... what a joke!

but all in all it was a great night and glad my buddy broke down where he did instead of 70 MPH on the highway with no brakes ..


----------



## Brink

Yesterday...

Did a little woodworking



[attachment=21192]

Helped strip some trailer decking.



[attachment=21193]

Got oiled while swapping out a hydraulic valve.



[attachment=21194]



Then brakes, sway bar ends, some engine work and finished up with new bright instrument panel bulbs in my car.

When I got home, my youngest and his friend had a couple pizzas and beer waiting for me. :)


----------



## Brink

Today was fun, tomorrow won't.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today was fun, tomorrow won't.



I'll bite. How come tomorrow won't be? We gettin hit with one of them asteroids or something?


----------



## Kenbo

I'll bite too. Why no fun today?


----------



## Brink

Gotta drive to Springfield MA. Terrible drive through CT, Moma B is always sad when a little one leaves.


----------



## Walt

It has not only been one of those days, it has been a week like this. Sunday the hot water heater broke and flooded the kitchen. Got that fixed Monday. Tuesday night, the sewer stopped up and caused another flood. The plumber tore up the front yard digging holes looking for the line and didn't locate it. So, he came into the house, removed a toilet to run a snake down it and hopefully hear the snake underground in the front yard. In the process, the base of the toilet broke, but he did clear the clog and locate approximatellly where the line is in the yard. Tomorrow, he digs a big hole to replace the bad part of the sewer pipe and install an access point out front. While he was working this afternoon, I had to go and get our taxes done. Given how the rest of the week had been going, I was afraid to stay until the were complete!


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Had a nice slip and fall in the shop a couple hours ago...now I feel like the day after a car wreck. Both feet right out from under me started grabbing things on the way down and that just tore the shoulders out  I think it is going to be an early day today.
> 
> If I only landed on my head things would be fine :dash2: :lolol:



A few years ago I was getting out of the truck-it was icy-both feet went out from underneath me- I banged against the door and truck. When I finally finished falling- twisted knee and ankle-bruised butt-scraped side and arm-chipped tooth and bloody nose along my bell being rung. I walked inside and Kathie thought I was in a car wreck- No I told her I just stepped out of truck............... :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: It is amazing how it is not how far you fall but how you fall.....................


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> ....It is amazing how it is not how far you fall but how you fall.....................



SO true. I fall frequently logging not because I am clumsy, but because there's so many trip hazards out there and I am *impatient*. Sometimes when I'm on top of a tree limbing (because I cannot reach from the ground) I may slip and fall to the ground and don't get hurt too bad, even if I hit the tree on the way down. But I can fall at ground level and be sore for days if I wasn't able to break my fall in time. I did fall off a felled tree once when I was a new logger that kept me in bed for 3 days. 

Your observation is so true.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....It is amazing how it is not how far you fall but how you fall.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO true. I fall frequently logging not because I am clumsy, but because there's so many trip hazards out there and I am *impatient*. Sometimes when I'm on top of a tree limbing (because I cannot reach from the ground) I may slip and fall to the ground and don't get hurt too bad, even if I hit the tree on the way down. But I can fall at ground level and be sore for days if I wasn't able to break my fall in time. I did fall off a felled tree once when I was a new logger that kept me in bed for 3 days.
> 
> Your observation is so true.
Click to expand...


Worst injury claim I had while 25 yrs in biz- the guy fell 5' almost killed him-internal bleeding in severely broken leg. To make it even more bizarre- he was the guy I had in charge of safety for 40 people. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....It is amazing how it is not how far you fall but how you fall.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO true. I fall frequently logging not because I am clumsy, but because there's so many trip hazards out there and I am *impatient*. Sometimes when I'm on top of a tree limbing (because I cannot reach from the ground) I may slip and fall to the ground and don't get hurt too bad, even if I hit the tree on the way down. But I can fall at ground level and be sore for days if I wasn't able to break my fall in time. I did fall off a felled tree once when I was a new logger that kept me in bed for 3 days.
> 
> Your observation is so true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worst injury claim I had while 25 yrs in biz- the guy fell 5' almost killed him-internal bleeding in severely broken leg. To make it even more bizarre- he was the guy I had in charge of safety for 40 people. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
Click to expand...


:roflmao:


*Notice:*
"All Employees Who Need Their Safety Refresher Course Within The Next 30 Days Will Be Given An Extension Until The Safety Officer Is Back From Physical Therapy & Rehab." 

:teethlaugh:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Grabbing the camera and some tools and a dolly and I'm off to go take apart and move my new old metal working mill. Chat with ya all later.


----------



## rdnkmedic

My day will be great when I can get out of this office. Can't wait to get to the shop. Gonna finish a couple of my Sweet Gum Bowls. It ain't fancy but.............it sure does turn pretty.


----------



## Mrfish55

Day 1 of 28 days off  wife leaves in 2 days to visit family for 2 1/2 weeks  weather is great :irishjig: shop fridge is full of beer  first order of buisiness is to finish off the redwood rebuild so you can finally find out who the winner is :dunno:


----------



## Kevin

Rob did you heal up okay?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mrfish55 said:


> Day 1 of 28 days off  wife leaves in 2 days to visit family for 2 1/2 weeks  weather is great :irishjig: shop fridge is full of beer  first order of buisiness is to finish off the redwood rebuild so you can finally find out who the winner is :dunno:



2 weeks off and no wife.........yea right, in my dreams.


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> 2 weeks off and no wife.........yea right, in my dreams.



That be a nightmare.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 of 28 days off  wife leaves in 2 days to visit family for 2 1/2 weeks  weather is great :irishjig: shop fridge is full of beer  first order of buisiness is to finish off the redwood rebuild so you can finally find out who the winner is :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks off and no wife.........yea right, in my dreams.
Click to expand...


Hell I would starve to death- I am spoiled and married to a gourmet cook- oh yes did I tell you I am spoiled..............


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 of 28 days off  wife leaves in 2 days to visit family for 2 1/2 weeks  weather is great :irishjig: shop fridge is full of beer  first order of buisiness is to finish off the redwood rebuild so you can finally find out who the winner is :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks off and no wife.........yea right, in my dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell I would starve to death- I am spoiled and married to a gourmet cook- oh yes did I tell you I am spoiled..............
Click to expand...

I am tolerated, I swear the only reason she keeps me around is because I can fix stuff.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Took the wife out for a birthday dinner yesterday, that means I had my first red meat in about 4 months  We both had a really good steak dinner. Today I tinkered with my new old mill a little bit before her parents come to pick us up to take her out for another birthday dinner, I don't think I will behave again and have to get something yummy and probably not good for my cholesterol. Look out arteries...here it comes again!


----------



## Mrfish55

Happy birthday to your wife, I'd like to take mine out, figure one bullet ought to do it


----------



## Brink

Today was awesome! Mid 50's, sunny. Moma and I went on our first hike since September. Sore and tired feels great!



[attachment=22585]

Sitting on the edge of a quarry.



[attachment=22586]

Found a little place for lunch.



[attachment=22587]

Moma luuuuvs this tree.


----------



## Mike1950

Cool tree brink and amazing rock formation. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## DKMD

Today sucked... In fact, the whole weekend sucked! 

Off tomorrow, so I got some playtime catching up to do!


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Today sucked... In fact, the whole weekend sucked!
> 
> Off tomorrow, so I got some playtime catching up to do!



What happened?


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today sucked... In fact, the whole weekend sucked!
> 
> Off tomorrow, so I got some playtime catching up to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
Click to expand...


Somebody turned the gravity up again!:dash2:

Lots of broken bones!


----------



## Brink

As long as there not your bones.


----------



## Brink

Today was awesome.


[attachment=23230]

I splitter another machine for a clutch job.



[attachment=23231]

Played some break time, one on one, inside :)



[attachment=23232]

Looks like I landed an EV conversion job. On a '57 Land Rover.

Worked on a coffee table for a fellow, then Moma made me tortellini for eats


----------



## Dane Fuller

Brink said:


> Today was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I splitter another machine for a clutch job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played some break time, one on one, inside :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I landed an EV conversion job. On a '57 Land Rover.
> 
> Worked on a coffee table for a fellow, then Moma made me tortellini for eats



That is an awesome day, Brink!


----------



## DKMD

Brink, everytime I see your avatar combined with a photo of some large piece of machinery, I immediately think of the orangutan in those Clint Eastwood movies... Right turn, Clyde!


----------



## Brink

Hahaha!


----------



## Mrfish55

Was a good day, caught up on a bunch of customer projects, got paid for said jobs, received my pen order, helped the kids with the tree house they started and now enjoying a beer on the deck.


----------



## jimmyjames

Not so hot, last night after I got home from work at midnight I cooked up a couple hamburgers, first bite in I cracked a molar right in half from chewing a piece of bone, I just had that tooth filled 2 weeks ago..... worst pain I've ever had in my life, so bad I went to the emergency room and got some pain meds, off to the dentist tomorrow :( the pain was so bad it reminds me of that movie where the guy is trapped in the ravine and had to cut his arm off to free himself , when he cuts through the nerve....


----------



## Kevin

Ugh Jim we've had a bad past 24 hours haven't we. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## jimmyjames

Yes we have! The worst part about it is I had to take some sleeping aids to fall asleep.... and then wake up at 4am too feed my little punkin, I was in lala land....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nothing worse than a tooth ache :sad: I feel for ya.


----------



## Kevin

*Update on bites*

I've gotten several PM's asking how I'm doing - I'm doing great. Last night I decided to play it safe and decided that this morning I'd go to the feedstore and get some penicillin and start on it. But I slept in all morning and although my neck is super sore, the wounds have turned around overnight as to the swelling and early signs of infection I was getting. The rest and amoxicillin seems to have really worked. I didn't even go get the penicillin. 

I worked in the shop a little but not much. We've just been watching movies eating snaks and taking it easy. My bites look remarkably well and I feel great. Sore neck, but my facial wounds don't hurt at all. So I am doing great. 


Now how about the rest of y'all - how's your day been?


----------



## brown down

*RE: Update on bites*



Kevin said:


> I've gotten several PM's asking how I'm doing - I'm doing great. Last night I decided to play it safe and decided that this morning I'd go to the feedstore and get some penicillin and start on it. But I slept in all morning and although my neck is super sore, the wounds have turned around overnight as to the swelling and early signs of infection I was getting. The rest and amoxicillin seems to have really worked. I didn't even go get the penicillin.
> 
> I worked in the shop a little but not much. We've just been watching movies eating snaks and taking it easy. My bites look remarkably well and I feel great. Sore neck, but my facial wounds don't hurt at all. So I am doing great.
> 
> 
> Now how about the rest of y'all - how's your day been?



Kevin you are one tough SOB and am glad you are recovering well!!!

as for my day, got my mill semi fine tuned and sawed a few slabs! gonna get the rest of the welding done this weekend and get all of the safety crap done to it, kill switches on both sides of the rail and at the throttle and should be ripping into all of those black locust logs i have sitting around

I am seriously glad you are ok and healing well, can't have our commander in chief disabled  what would we do without your guidance... 

hope you continue to feel and get better


----------



## Kenbo

Got called in to work for an emergency last night and got home around 10ish. The phone rang again at around midnight for another situation and I didn't get home until 7:00 am. Needless to say, I'm a little tired due to working all night, so no shop time for me today. :dash2:


----------



## DKMD

Pretty good day... Started the morning with a chocolate croissant(hot out of the oven), spent a little time in the shop, just finished off a nice piece of fried catfish with all the fixins, and we're headed to watch Larry the cable guy at one of the Indian casinos.


----------



## Kevin

Sounds like a winner Keller. Y'all enjoy. Get-r ...... never mind y'a'll get-r-enough of that in a bit. ;-)


----------



## Brink

[attachment=23424]

Making new brake lines, courtesy of harsh ice meters. Funny thing, I enjoy bending lines.


----------



## DKMD

Front row seats... My wife got Larry's hat
[attachment=23427]


----------



## jimmyjames

DKMD said:


> Front row seats... My wife got Larry's hat



Thats awesome!! Now youll have to turn some sort of hat holder for her new hat!


----------



## Brink

[attachment=23437]

Today was fun. Warmed up almost to 50, sunny and clear. Moma B and I started cleaning up the yard. We finally cut up the trees in the back yard from Sandy'cane.



[attachment=23440]



[attachment=23441]

Started another project.


----------



## brown down

went for my annual check up for my bone fusion i had in my neck to find out i have a spur and also arthritis between the two discs, he said nothing to worry about! he is a top notch doc so will find out next year if the spur grew any

we kinda vaguely talked about the project i am patenting and he said he would be interested in becoming an investor.. this whole project got expensive fast, may need him as well as a place to push sales.. most surgeons don't believe in pain meds unless necessary kinda like myself, this thing would give people that option and it is by far the most effective therapy tool i have touched, aside from the fact i have come up with it!


----------



## Kevin

I want to be an investor too Jeff, but I need you to front me some dividend monies first.


----------



## DKMD

My interest is peaked... Sounds like you've already got a physician investor... Two physician investors would surely doom any potential chance for success. 

Around here, the oil and gas folks are drilling like crazy, and they say, 'at the bottom of every dry well, there's a physician investor'... Doc money is like the kiss of death!


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Other than my 18yo telling me he hates me for telling him....maybe he should get a job instead of asking me do buy him a dvd. It's been a good day
> 
> Jeff I have some insurance adjuster money. But you will have to wait and wait and wait for it  and then it will be short



Oh it brings back memories- 16 yr old telling me how horrible I was -ruining his Rock&roll career -Being so selfish and not buying him a 5K set of drums. :dash2::dash2: The 15 yr old steaming mad- asking "When do I get to be boss" I will be polite and not write my answer.
Don't worry in 5+ yrs you will start getting a lot smarter in his eyes.
Kathie and I feel lucky we survived the "teen age" yrs- we had 5 of them when we got together. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin

I echo Mike's sentiments. We had 5 also when Terry and I got together. All our kids got along great, and her son took to me like a sponge because his dad wasn't worth two nickels. He loved and respected me more than my own son and still does. He knew what it was like to not have a dad. My own son loves me, but he takes me for granted big time. Just the way it works sometimes. My daughter "got it" once she had twins, then like Mike said I got a lot smarter in her eyes. 

Both my wife's girls couldn't stand me at first because my household had rules. Not arbitrary ones - consistent ones. Once they graduated and got out on their own they started realizing how much I really loved them as my own. Their light bulb went off. Now, her two girls dote over me like my own daughter. They will drive a 3 hour round trip just to give me a birthday card and hug. 

So hang in there Joe - it will get better it just takes them getting enough life experience sometimes to realize "Hey. Dad isn't such a jerk."


----------



## Mike1950

I agree with Kevin- story is a little different. 12-13 15 and 2 16 yr olds when we got together. 
My 2- had lost their mother and really needed one and her kids had a dad but he still has no clue what the job really is. If you could measure love, I do not know who would register highest. They all love both of us. Call us the parents- along with a half a dozen strays that joined the family. If people were willing to abandon their kids Kathie was fully willing to mother them.
It was a crazy ride for 10 yrs but no regrets. No more important job on the planet- being a parent.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I read all these story's and I'm touched by them, you all are blessed. I have a son, the product of a divorce I never saw coming. I raised him for a few years after the divorce and he lived with me, a single dad. He was on the honor roll every year and on the school wrestling team, which he excelled at. He did very good and was a great kid, we did everything together, I had property up north and from the time he was 3 or 4 he could drive a 4 wheeler by himself. Taught him how to shoot hand guns and rifles, how to start a fire...everything, all about animals and wild life too. Then he became a teenager, started running with the wrong crowd, grades slipped, quit wrestling, found drugs. Sent him to live with his mother after much trouble because she was in a better neighborhood and school district. Hind sight being 20/20 that was a mistake. The kids there had more money and my son became a drug dealer as well. She sent him to a rich kids school for juvenile delinquents, kinda like a boot camp, under my protest. It cost $70,000 for 2 years, I had to pay half and had no say so in it. He did better for a while, I got him a job at the home depot I worked at and he got back into weight lifting as a power lifter, he was 5' nuthin and could dead lift 500 lbs. Then he went to college, my sister co signed a student loan for him which I advised not to do, he defaulted and stuck her with the bill. He found drugs and drinking again, lives in ann arbor michigan where pot smoking is almost legal, he's a card carrying care giver, which means grower. He has blown me off every holiday and fathers day last year, he couldn't come to see me because he had to tend to his plants. I haven't heard or spoke to him since, he's 23 now and a master manipulator, a professional diagnosis. He texted me the other day and tried to twist it around and put it on me and said why havent I called either, I said I had pretty much given up on having any kind of a relationship with him. he said what kind of parent gives up on their children, I said the kind that has sacrificed everything and still gets taken for granted and slapped in the face and only called when he needed something. So this is where we are, he's 50 miles away and might as well be on the other side of the planet, I have had 1 day of text communication in a year, he says he loves me but it's just words to me, his actions don't show it, his priorities are very mixed up, he has not participated as a member of the family. Maybe in another day, week, month, year, or ten years he might figure it out......or not? He is about to get a very long letter from me and I don't sugar coat anything with him, I never have.
Sorry for the long post, and thanks for letting me vent and get it of my chest.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I read all these story's and I'm touched by them, you all are blessed. I have a son, the product of a divorce I never saw coming. I raised him for a few years after the divorce and he lived with me, a single dad. He was on the honor roll every year and on the school wrestling team, which he excelled at. He did very good and was a great kid, we did everything together, I had property up north and from the time he was 3 or 4 he could drive a 4 wheeler by himself. Taught him how to shoot hand guns and rifles, how to start a fire...everything, all about animals and wild life too. Then he became a teenager, started running with the wrong crowd, grades slipped, quit wrestling, found drugs. Sent him to live with his mother after much trouble because she was in a better neighborhood and school district. Hind sight being 20/20 that was a mistake. The kids there had more money and my son became a drug dealer as well. She sent him to a rich kids school for juvenile delinquents, kinda like a boot camp, under my protest. It cost $70,000 for 2 years, I had to pay half and had no say so in it. He did better for a while, I got him a job at the home depot I worked at and he got back into weight lifting as a power lifter, he was 5' nuthin and could dead lift 500 lbs. Then he went to college, my sister co signed a student loan for him which I advised not to do, he defaulted and stuck her with the bill. He found drugs and drinking again, lives in ann arbor michigan where pot smoking is almost legal, he's a card carrying care giver, which means grower. He has blown me off every holiday and fathers day last year, he couldn't come to see me because he had to tend to his plants. I haven't heard or spoke to him since, he's 23 now and a master manipulator, a professional diagnosis. He texted me the other day and tried to twist it around and put it on me and said why havent I called either, I said I had pretty much given up on having any kind of a relationship with him. he said what kind of parent gives up on their children, I said the kind that has sacrificed everything and still gets taken for granted and slapped in the face and only called when he needed something. So this is where we are, he's 50 miles away and might as well be on the other side of the planet, I have had 1 day of text communication in a year, he says he loves me but it's just words to me, his actions don't show it, his priorities are very mixed up, he has not participated as a member of the family. Maybe in another day, week, month, year, or ten years he might figure it out......or not? He is about to get a very long letter from me and I don't sugar coat anything with him, I never have.
> Sorry for the long post, and thanks for letting me vent and get it of my chest.



Bummer Greg- I do understand -but from the other side- Dad left when I was in my early teens- heavy drinker- got married the day after divorce was final.- we went without- he was a deadbeat dad- he was dead 10 years later. I found solace in the thought that I loved him but I sure did not respect him. It was for a reason though- 3 kids down the road were going to look me square in the eye and say I did not understand and I with a clear mind could look right back and say BS- been there and done that. It saved them.......... My youngest strayed into drugs- I think we have her back though. Sure as hell was not easy though. If ya ever need----- ya know where I am......................


----------



## davduckman2010

i just want to say after reading these threads its like groundhog day i went through the same dam painfull depressing expensive crap to the tee as you guys. its cost me dearly and yet we are still the cornerstones trying to keep it all afloat its sad but we do it regardless. i raised my boys from age 10 and 5 and the oldest strayed too. luckly i fix my one son hes been clean 4 years now thought i would lose him anytime back then. but some of the damage in my life i couldnt . at least i know im not the only one here. i can relate guys . iv seen it all good luck guys you have my prayers . duck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read all these story's and I'm touched by them, you all are blessed. I have a son, the product of a divorce I never saw coming. I raised him for a few years after the divorce and he lived with me, a single dad. He was on the honor roll every year and on the school wrestling team, which he excelled at. He did very good and was a great kid, we did everything together, I had property up north and from the time he was 3 or 4 he could drive a 4 wheeler by himself. Taught him how to shoot hand guns and rifles, how to start a fire...everything, all about animals and wild life too. Then he became a teenager, started running with the wrong crowd, grades slipped, quit wrestling, found drugs. Sent him to live with his mother after much trouble because she was in a better neighborhood and school district. Hind sight being 20/20 that was a mistake. The kids there had more money and my son became a drug dealer as well. She sent him to a rich kids school for juvenile delinquents, kinda like a boot camp, under my protest. It cost $70,000 for 2 years, I had to pay half and had no say so in it. He did better for a while, I got him a job at the home depot I worked at and he got back into weight lifting as a power lifter, he was 5' nuthin and could dead lift 500 lbs. Then he went to college, my sister co signed a student loan for him which I advised not to do, he defaulted and stuck her with the bill. He found drugs and drinking again, lives in ann arbor michigan where pot smoking is almost legal, he's a card carrying care giver, which means grower. He has blown me off every holiday and fathers day last year, he couldn't come to see me because he had to tend to his plants. I haven't heard or spoke to him since, he's 23 now and a master manipulator, a professional diagnosis. He texted me the other day and tried to twist it around and put it on me and said why havent I called either, I said I had pretty much given up on having any kind of a relationship with him. he said what kind of parent gives up on their children, I said the kind that has sacrificed everything and still gets taken for granted and slapped in the face and only called when he needed something. So this is where we are, he's 50 miles away and might as well be on the other side of the planet, I have had 1 day of text communication in a year, he says he loves me but it's just words to me, his actions don't show it, his priorities are very mixed up, he has not participated as a member of the family. Maybe in another day, week, month, year, or ten years he might figure it out......or not? He is about to get a very long letter from me and I don't sugar coat anything with him, I never have.
> Sorry for the long post, and thanks for letting me vent and get it of my chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer Greg- I do understand -but from the other side- Dad left when I was in my early teens- heavy drinker- got married the day after divorce was final.- we went without- he was a deadbeat dad- he was dead 10 years later. I found solace in the thought that I loved him but I sure did not respect him. It was for a reason though- 3 kids down the road were going to look me square in the eye and say I did not understand and I with a clear mind could look right back and say BS- been there and done that. It saved them.......... My youngest strayed into drugs- I think we have her back though. Sure as hell was not easy though. If ya ever need----- ya know where I am......................
Click to expand...

My parents divorced when I was 4, my father was an alcoholic and violent, never saw him again. I grew up without a father for the most part, but there where many men that I looked up to and who mentored me even though I didn't know it. 50 tears later my father died of an alcohol and drug overdose at 80 ish. I had to go clean his apartment out and go through his things, that was really weird. I tried to be a better father to my son but I guess todays generation is the me generation. Yup, I been there too. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read all these story's and I'm touched by them, you all are blessed. I have a son, the product of a divorce I never saw coming. I raised him for a few years after the divorce and he lived with me, a single dad. He was on the honor roll every year and on the school wrestling team, which he excelled at. He did very good and was a great kid, we did everything together, I had property up north and from the time he was 3 or 4 he could drive a 4 wheeler by himself. Taught him how to shoot hand guns and rifles, how to start a fire...everything, all about animals and wild life too. Then he became a teenager, started running with the wrong crowd, grades slipped, quit wrestling, found drugs. Sent him to live with his mother after much trouble because she was in a better neighborhood and school district. Hind sight being 20/20 that was a mistake. The kids there had more money and my son became a drug dealer as well. She sent him to a rich kids school for juvenile delinquents, kinda like a boot camp, under my protest. It cost $70,000 for 2 years, I had to pay half and had no say so in it. He did better for a while, I got him a job at the home depot I worked at and he got back into weight lifting as a power lifter, he was 5' nuthin and could dead lift 500 lbs. Then he went to college, my sister co signed a student loan for him which I advised not to do, he defaulted and stuck her with the bill. He found drugs and drinking again, lives in ann arbor michigan where pot smoking is almost legal, he's a card carrying care giver, which means grower. He has blown me off every holiday and fathers day last year, he couldn't come to see me because he had to tend to his plants. I haven't heard or spoke to him since, he's 23 now and a master manipulator, a professional diagnosis. He texted me the other day and tried to twist it around and put it on me and said why havent I called either, I said I had pretty much given up on having any kind of a relationship with him. he said what kind of parent gives up on their children, I said the kind that has sacrificed everything and still gets taken for granted and slapped in the face and only called when he needed something. So this is where we are, he's 50 miles away and might as well be on the other side of the planet, I have had 1 day of text communication in a year, he says he loves me but it's just words to me, his actions don't show it, his priorities are very mixed up, he has not participated as a member of the family. Maybe in another day, week, month, year, or ten years he might figure it out......or not? He is about to get a very long letter from me and I don't sugar coat anything with him, I never have.
> Sorry for the long post, and thanks for letting me vent and get it of my chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer Greg- I do understand -but from the other side- Dad left when I was in my early teens- heavy drinker- got married the day after divorce was final.- we went without- he was a deadbeat dad- he was dead 10 years later. I found solace in the thought that I loved him but I sure did not respect him. It was for a reason though- 3 kids down the road were going to look me square in the eye and say I did not understand and I with a clear mind could look right back and say BS- been there and done that. It saved them.......... My youngest strayed into drugs- I think we have her back though. Sure as hell was not easy though. If ya ever need----- ya know where I am......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My parents divorced when I was 4, my father was an alcoholic and violent, never saw him again. I grew up without a father for the most part, but there where many men that I looked up to and who mentored me even though I didn't know it. 50 tears later my father died of an alcohol and drug overdose at 80 ish. I had to go clean his apartment out and go through his things, that was really weird. I tried to be a better father to my son but I guess todays generation is the me generation. Yup, I been there too. Thanks Mike.
Click to expand...


You are not alone my friend I cleaned my dads also- I was 25- he was 45- what a waste. You have done better my friend- that is all you can strive for -better!!!!! hang in there- write the letter- there is still time for your son- he is very young......


----------



## davduckman2010

well fellas its at least i find some kinda comfort to know im not the only one thats gone through what yall have. i rasied on my 2 sons from age 10 and 5. it was one of the roughest things i ever took on at the time. the oldest strayed in his teens and stayed that way till 4 years ago years . years of misery large bills and at what cost serious damage to all my family. so iv seen it all as have you guys its a terrible thing to endure. but hes been sober ever since raiseing my grandson right and is a apprentice in the union sheetmetal workers know working at my company. but they always have it in them once they have been there. has spoken at aa meetings religously every week since and sponsered many others people with problems but some of the damage to my world i just coulndnt fix its taken its toll. i could have lost him at any minute back then and he lost a lot of his childhhod freinds to overdose and prison . so iv been there and ill pray every day for him and yours --duck


----------



## Kevin

This thread has taken a serious, and very touching turn. I think it should remind all of us that no matter how bad we think our circumstances are, others have bigger challenges. I count myself very blessed, or very lucky, no matter how you perceive things. Because I have always seemed to come out on the good side of things even when I felt like I didn't deserve to. I have always tried to do right by my family and friends, I really and truly have. I haven't always been up to the task, but none of us have. All we can do is to never give up on trying to do better as individuals, and to lay a better example down for those that look up to us. 

Greg, as I was reading your heartfelt experience with your son it touched me so deeply my eyes watered up. My experience with my son was not as bad, but enough that I could relate. I also felt for a minute that I didn't want this thread to become a "shrink session" but then I regained my senses and I realized LIFE is a continuing shrink session in a way, and if we don't have each other who the hell do we have? 

I know who I have have. I have a wonderful family at home, and I have a wonderful family all over the dang place called wood addicts, and we relate to each other. Maybe I should have started this thread as . . . . 

"How's your _life_ been?"


----------



## Brink

My day just ended, and it was friggin' awesome!

Moma B and I had our valentines day today. (February = cold, today, not)

Took the train into ny, took subway rides, met up with my art teacher way downtown at an arts and crafts show. Met a sweet German lady, who upon one look at us, (Moma B) had to tell us of an authentic beirgarden a few blocks away.


[attachment=23932]

Then we then made our way uptown to get a bite at my fav Knicks players new joint.


[attachment=23933]



[attachment=23934]
Strolled by the Mecca.


[attachment=23935]



[attachment=23936]



[attachment=23937]

Saw some sights.



[attachment=23938]



[attachment=23939]

Then headed to times square for drinks and dessert. 

Tomorrow,or more like later today, more different stuff to do.


----------



## Brink

Tough being Brink. 

This weekend is almost done. We are running on fumes, now.

First flea market of the season, today. Moma worked her charms, or maybe intimidated a guy, and got me these. 


[attachment=24010]

My first draw knife, and a soon to be crosscut tenon saw. 

As for running on fumes, look at this car show.


[attachment=24011]



[attachment=24012]

Everything on display is either a full EV, or at least a PHEV.( Plug in hybrid electric vehicle. ) a couple of strong looking leads for conversions, upgrades, and power inverters happened upon us. Someday, quit the tractor job, and concentrate on woodworking and alternate fuel tech would be nice.


----------



## Kenbo

Spent the day in my shop. It's not super warm here, but it was warm enough that I could leave the door and window open all day and not have a fire in the woodstove. All in all, it was a good day.


----------



## Kevin

Today I spent good quality time with my daughter & grand boys before her and her husband took the boys to a nature park. So I went and visited my parents and we had a great visit. Just got home and woke the wife up for work. I don't like her being gone sat & sun night, but I have her all week so I can't really complain. Thursday night they say we're going to see 40 degrees. :yikes: 

What's up with this global warming? One of them, either the globe or the warming, didn't get the memo. Well I guess I'll bu y'all off and on all night because my daughter and her family are out of pocket and my parents have plans and my wife is making money so that leaves me at y'all's mercy. I'll do the grilling - who wants a burger and who wants a dog?

:bbq2:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Today I spent good quality time with my daughter & grand boys before her and her husband took the boys to a nature park. So I went and visited my parents and we had a great visit. Just got home and woke the wife up for work. I don't like her being gone sat & sun night, but I have her all week so I can't really complain. Thursday night they say we're going to see 40 degrees. :yikes:
> 
> What's up with this global warming? One of them, either the globe or the warming, didn't get the memo. Well I guess I'll bu y'all off and on all night because my daughter and her family are out of pocket and my parents have plans and my wife is making money so that leaves me at y'all's mercy. I'll do the grilling - who wants a burger and who wants a dog?
> 
> :bbq2:



I wants two burgers, on one Kaiser roll, and one hot dog. And we eat outside, too.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Today I spent good quality time with my daughter & grand boys before her and her husband took the boys to a nature park. So I went and visited my parents and we had a great visit. Just got home and woke the wife up for work. I don't like her being gone sat & sun night, but I have her all week so I can't really complain. Thursday night they say we're going to see 40 degrees. :yikes:
> 
> What's up with this global warming? One of them, either the globe or the warming, didn't get the memo. Well I guess I'll bu y'all off and on all night because my daughter and her family are out of pocket and my parents have plans and my wife is making money so that leaves me at y'all's mercy. I'll do the grilling - who wants a burger and who wants a dog?
> 
> :bbq2:




I like Brink's idea. 2 Burgers on one bun please.
I BBQ'd sausages yesterday. It was a little chilly outside but I didn't care. I was just happy to be out there at the Q. It'll be nice for someone else to BBQ for a change, I'll be there soon.


----------



## Brink

Some grilled onions between the two burgers, some Swiss cheese melted on top. And a smear of thousand island dressing. 

Kevin, you getting all this down?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin, you getting all this down?



Yeah yeah I'm working on it. My offer seems really popular though I'm working my way to your end fast as I can . . . . 

[attachment=24028]


----------



## Brink

Never mind, that gruesome image of hairless monsters ruined my appetite.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Never mind, that gruesome image of hairless monsters ruined my appetite.



Well ya gotta eat something or your back hair will start falling out. Go sit in the corner and eat this nanner or you can't have your vegetables for dessert. 

[attachment=24029]


----------



## Brink

No nutella?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> No nutella?



You know we can't afford nutella since the big heist. Prices went through the roof. You can have a Hershey bar if you stop beating up all the neighbor kids.


----------



## jimmyjames

Been a busy day, met with the survey crew that's surveying my fathers farmland so we can split off a field and sell it, also met with the buyer to sign a purchase agreement. I'm doing this for my dad since he's on disability now and has had 5 back surgeries in the last 16 months and his bills are pilling up. In the beginning we were going to hire a realtor but he wanted a $15,000 flat fee for selling it plus closing costs etc.... which is outrageous especially since I found the buyer on my own, so needless to say I'm doing all of the work instead of having the realtor doing it, quite a bit of paperwork etc but hopefully we will get it closed in the next 2 months.....


----------



## rdnkmedic

Spent the whole weekend in my shop. Cleaning. Well, Melanie did most of the cleaning. We moved everything and found sawdust and chips in places I didn't know existed. Opened all the doors, took the screens out of the windows and cranked up the leaf blower. It looked like a sandstorm in the desert. Built a new work table for a couple of tools that were homeless. Swept the floor about 15 times. Sorted throught the scrap pile and reduced the size of the pile by about 50%. Moved most of the scrap pile to the barn. Just can't throw away a piece that might be needed one day. All tools put in their place and I can actually see my countertops now. Overall, a great weekend with a lot accomplished. Now I can't wait to get in there and mess it up again.


----------



## brown down

finally got released to go back to work, its been a rough couple of years, i still worked through all of the pain, but hopefully this is it! i just need to send the bull paper work to my hall and they can send me out to work hopefully asap!! got the mill 90% done, just have to paint it and still working out the dog situation, but she cuts awesome and only has 1/16 difference from end to end! that i can fix but thats why they call it rough sawed timber and make planers for


----------



## Kevin

We're having a serious cold snap down here in the great state of tumbleweeds and cow patties. So I figured we better grill out tonight and drive old man winter back to hell where he belongs. Got rib eyes marinating, salad getting made as I type (which means I'm not doing it), taters baking and veggies coated and seasoned ready to go on the grill the last 7 minutes. For _whores dee ovaries_ I just served up a plate full of pickled quail eggs, grilled artichoke hearts in olive oil and herbs, various and sundry cheeses with herb crackers, and sipping a little wine for my health.

What's on y'all's spits pilgrims? 

:nyam2:


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> ...
> ...Zoning Wars ....



Hey there's your TV show! 

Sorry to hear you had a bad day. That means odds are in your favor tomorrow will be better. Here's hoping . . .


----------



## The_Architect_23

Hows You're Day Been? :
Lost My Job Last Week, Pulled A Mussel In My Left Shoulder, Ran Over A Bolt In The Road, And Got a Bill From My Landlord For The Holes In The Yard From The Dog!
:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:

On The Plus Side, Im Caught Up On Shipping Orders, And Learned Not To Tell You're Boss You're Looking For New Work. :lolol:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> What's on y'all's spits pilgrims?
> 
> :nyam2:



To dang stinkin' hot to eat, or cook. 75* today, 


[attachment=24200]

So, Moma made chicken salad samiches on rye/pump, and some raw veggies.


----------



## Kevin

I went into town this morning to get a haircut only to find the building had collapsed last night. :yikes: The barbershop is on the town square. Our town square is like all others in the south - one long two story building that takes up the entire block, so four of those. And you have the various mom & pop shops in them separated by walls. The barber shop was on the bottom floor almost in the center of building. The other two businesses on either side are looking like they're gonna collapse too. It's just a big pile of rubble. 

The sad thing was he is a classic car guy and had a treasure trove - museum quality stuff in there. Lots of it. Well, at least it happened last night not this morning!


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I went into town this morning to get a haircut only to find the building had collapsed last night. :yikes: The barbershop is on the town square. Our town square is like all others in the south - one long two story building that takes up the entire block, so four of those. And you have the various mom & pop shops in them separated by walls. The barber shop was on the bottom floor almost in the center of building. The other two businesses on either side are looking like they're gonna collapse too. It's just a big pile of rubble.
> 
> The sad thing was he is a classic car guy and had a treasure trove - museum quality stuff in there. Lots of it. Well, at least it happened last night not this morning!



Wow, I wonder what just made them collapse??
When we had the firestorm in 1992- there was a guy with a 40x60 metal building-full of classic cars- burnt - he cried.............


----------



## Kevin

I grabbed this pic off my mom's FB page. It was obviously taken last night.

[attachment=24240]

The two barber chairs were right up front where that pile of bricks is. No one would have survived that!


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> I went into town this morning to get a haircut only to find the building had collapsed last night. :yikes: The barbershop is on the town square. Our town square is like all others in the south - one long two story building that takes up the entire block, so four of those. And you have the various mom & pop shops in them separated by walls. The barber shop was on the bottom floor almost in the center of building. The other two businesses on either side are looking like they're gonna collapse too. It's just a big pile of rubble.
> 
> The sad thing was he is a classic car guy and had a treasure trove - museum quality stuff in there. Lots of it. Well, at least it happened last night not this morning!



Man oh man that sure makes you think. Nobody ever expects something like that to happen. Day after day folks go in and come out never thinking something like that will happen. Its a shame, but surely would have been a tragidy if it happened during day time . I sure hope no one got hurt.


----------



## BarbS

oh my gosh; somebody's got something to answer for there! What a big mess. So sad for the store owners, and I'm glad of the timing, too. Sheesh.


----------



## Kevin

My wife took a pic a few minutes ago when she drove by. Look at all that brick that blew out into the street. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/BarberShop2_zpsffd612e4.jpg


----------



## Kevin

Rob how you would you like to write that one? :wacko2:


----------



## jimmyjames

Fun morning.... off to the dentist to find out why the side of my face is swollen up like a balloon......


----------



## Mike1950

jimmyjames said:


> Fun morning.... off to the dentist to find out why the side of my face is swollen up like a balloon......



Bummer- That happened to me a couple years ago- root canal. Older ya get the more parts start fallin off.


----------



## jimmyjames

Well not so good, last night I had a bit of a stomach ache at work, by about 10pm I started shivering uncontrollably, I knew it was a fever, so I jumped in my truck cranked the heat and went home, I got home and my fever was 103.9, laying on the bathroom floor wrapped up into 2 blankets still in my dirty work clothes barfing my guts out, finally got me fever below 103 by about 5 am this morning, this is absolutely the worst flu I've ever had...


----------



## Kevin

That sucks. I hope you get over it soon. Keep plenty of fluids in that new baby girl. Might even consider starting her on a little electrolyte now just in case. But ask you pediatrician first (and I mean that because he might say thats a bad idea).


----------



## Dane Fuller

Kevin said:


> My wife took a pic a few minutes ago when she drove by. Look at all that brick that blew out into the street.
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/BarberShop2_zpsffd612e4.jpg



Man, that's scary. My building is in a row pretty much identical to those. Mine is the only one that's not a 2 story.


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> That sucks. I hope you get over it soon. Keep plenty of fluids in that new baby girl. Might even consider starting her on a little electrolyte now just in case. But ask you pediatrician first (and I mean that because he might say thats a bad idea).




I'm strickened to the downstairs away from her, feeling somewhat better, still feel like I got hit by a freightliner though.....


----------



## Dane Fuller

From the head banging emoticons, should I offer condolences, or, was it just the usual pisser of a meeting with government officials?


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Met with an entire clan of zoning officials, codes enforcement and politicians today. :dash2::dash2::dash2:



How many did you bag-n-tag? 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> Met with an entire clan of zoning officials, codes enforcement and politicians today. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


Ok, you can't leave us hanging like that, what happened? Good or bad?:dunno:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Joe Rebuild said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the head banging emoticons, should I offer condolences, or, was it just the usual pisser of a meeting with government officials?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to get into details in an open forum. Lets just say my "expectations' were not just met but exceeded
> 
> All kidding aside, solutions were discussed and the solution is promising. More will be revealed
Click to expand...


BULLY FOR YOU!


----------



## Kevin

Dane Fuller said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the head banging emoticons, should I offer condolences, or, was it just the usual pisser of a meeting with government officials?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to get into details in an open forum. Lets just say my "expectations' were not just met but exceeded
> 
> All kidding aside, solutions were discussed and the solution is promising. More will be revealed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLY FOR YOU!
Click to expand...


Yeah I agree with Dane!

(Dane what did I just agree to?)


----------



## Dane Fuller

Kevin said:


> Yeah I agree with Dane!
> 
> (Dane what did I just agree to?)



BULLY FOR YOU! as in GOOD FOR YOU Think Teddy Roosevelt.....


----------



## Kevin

Well then BULLY right back atchya! Tippecanoe and Tyler Too! Probably a different campaign just working on memory of which little is left. :wacko2:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Well then BULLY right back atchya! Tippecanoe and Tyler Too! Probably a different campaign just working on memory of which little is left. :wacko2:



Don't forget OK. (old Kinderhook)


----------



## Kevin

The morning started out quite sheeeeety because I started opening boxes with skid steer parts in them that I knew immediately were not for my skidsteer, and I later found out were meant for some schmoe in Wyoming. How the hell can a major distributor of parts in Atlanta send my parts to places yet unknown, but they can tell me "whoops. Those were supposed to go to Wyoming". 

I'd rather talk about how our day went yesterday. We were gone last half of the day to a graduation. I was able to log in one time with my wife's phone but I could not post. It sucks being a mobile Wood Barter member. I feel for you guys and cannot figure out how you do it. While all the hundreds of young, indebted, new meat was marching across the stage, I was wondering _"how the heck do we have a single member on a mobile?"_ 

You guys need medals. Yesterday was a great day with family and a long awaited road trip. Here's the only picture I managed to snag - our kids gave my wife a Mother Day gift - a watch which she obviously loved. She is less materialistic even than me but she really loved this for obvious reasons. It was from our kids. 

[attachment=24728]


Fixing to pull the skid steer back out of the mechanic bay in my shop because I am considering scrapping the damn thing and I have to a brake job on one of the half tons so I need the bay. I cannot live without a skid steer. Did I just infer earlier I am not very materialistic? Well a skid steer is not "material" it's a indispensable tool and I think I need a new one. I need to make one more vary large FBE harvest this year before I quit for good, and the planets are not aligning for it. It's killing me having to wrench on stuff when I should be harvesting a record number of logs for the last hoorah. I have a good (better than me) mechanic that works for me he's been gone for a month and when he shows up tomorrow his plate will be FULL. 

I need a serious pile of FBE logs and by hook or by crook I will get one.


----------



## indonesianwood

thanks remember me kevin.
i almost forget today is mothers day.
maybe not really important to post her picture her.
but i will remember at page 244 there is my moms picture here.
may i feel blesed :wacko1::wacko1:
[attachment=24729]


----------



## Dane Fuller

It's been a rough couple days. We laid my Father in Law to rest this morning. He lived a good life of 79 years. I was blessed to know him.


----------



## Kevin

I'm sorry to hear that Dane. I have the same wonderful relationship with my remaining in law which is my mother in law. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kevin

Arya, is that you with your mom when you were younger? Maybe your younger brother? Your mom looks like she is a good woman and that you are lucky to have her. She raised a fine son I know that much. Do something special for her she deserves it for putting up with you I bet lol. 

Thanks for showing you mom to us, she is very pretty.


----------



## indonesianwood

sorry to hear that dane.
when in my childhood so hard too when i loss my daddy of my grandfather ( i dont now what is called in english).
when spend funny time together and maybe make a joke about him.
he was funny old man.
really sad when must loss him.

thats my younger brother kevin.
i almost forget this kevin.if i am not read your post maybe i will forget.
i have no prepare to give something.:dash2::dash2:
he maybe not interest if i give him log.
my mom was 43 now and he really2 the good mom when not angry


----------



## woodtickgreg

Dane, so sorry for you and your family's loss. :sad:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked the part time job today and it was nonstop insanity, phone ringing non stop, customers lined up to the door, lawn and garden season is in full swing!
Came home and mowed my own lawn, then went into the shop to work on a hollowing chisel. I'm trying to get as much done on it as I can as I'm going to loose some shop time due to mothers day and family time. Sold my 93 f-250 gas hog truck to a guy that was desperate for a truck as his blew up and he is a contractor and needed a work truck. The truck will serve him well as it was a good runner and everything worked. I gave him a deal, helped us both out and got the truck off my front lawn so I can mow it. It has been a long day and I'm wupped, I can't even see straight, was a good day though.


----------



## Mike1950

Weather has gone from mid 50's 2 weeks ago to mid 80's- today is the first day I am not just beat at the end of the day. Seems as the older you get the harder the high temps are on ya...... Yard work and a honey do list as far as the eye can see. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Vern Tator

Kevin said:


> I need to make one more vary large FBE harvest this year before I quit for good, and the planets are not aligning for it. It's killing me having to wrench on stuff when I should be harvesting a record number of logs for the last hoorah. I have a good (better than me) mechanic that works for me he's been gone for a month and when he shows up tomorrow his plate will be FULL.
> 
> I need a serious pile of FBE logs and by hook or by crook I will get one.


Quit for good? What about all of the addicts you have created?


----------



## woodtickgreg

I should be in the shop working but I feel like crap. :sad: Sore throat and ear aches in both ears, got some kind of crud again. :sad:


----------



## Kevin

We're wrenching today. Will be going to see my mom in a few hours for a little while but then I have to get back and keep playing mechanic the rest of the day. Sucks but there's no way around it. Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly Greg. You think maybe it's the chantrix?


----------



## jimmyjames

The last fbe harvest? Oh no! :(


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> We're wrenching today. Will be going to see my mom in a few hours for a little while but then I have to get back and keep playing mechanic the rest of the day. Sucks but there's no way around it. Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly Greg. You think maybe it's the chantrix?


Been off the chantix for 2 weeks now. It's a cold or virus or something, runny nose, sore throat, and ear pressure.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> We're wrenching today. playing mechanic Sucks but there's no way around it. ?



Hmmm. 
Boy, getting ribbed for like buttons, my appearance, mobile apps...and this.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're wrenching today. playing mechanic Sucks but there's no way around it. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> Boy, getting ribbed for like buttons, my appearance, mobile apps...and this.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with being called a grease monkey? Earned my living that way for many years when I was a young chimp.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're wrenching today. playing mechanic Sucks but there's no way around it. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> Boy, getting ribbed for like buttons, my appearance, mobile apps...and this.
Click to expand...


Being a mechanic doesn't suck. But I am not one so when I have to fill that role I have to "play" mechanic. That does suck. You wouldn't know the role of _pretend mechanic_ since you are a real one . . . . you sensitive little grease monkey. 

:blum2:


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're wrenching today. playing mechanic Sucks but there's no way around it. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> Boy, getting ribbed for like buttons, my appearance, mobile apps...and this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a mechanic doesn't suck. But I am not one so when I have to fill that role I have to "play" mechanic. That does suck. You wouldn't know the role of _pretend mechanic_ since you are a real one . . . . you sensitive little grease monkey.
> 
> :blum2:
Click to expand...


Following that logic, playing doctor should be less fun than being a doctor... I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're wrenching today. playing mechanic Sucks but there's no way around it. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> Boy, getting ribbed for like buttons, my appearance, mobile apps...and this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a mechanic doesn't suck. But I am not one so when I have to fill that role I have to "play" mechanic. That does suck. You wouldn't know the role of _pretend mechanic_ since you are a real one . . . . you sensitive little grease monkey.
> 
> :blum2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following that logic, playing doctor should be less fun than being a doctor... I'm not so sure about that.
Click to expand...


You're deeper than I thought. You're fired.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Still feel like crap, ears are worse, going to work anyway. Might see if I can get the time to get into urgent care/clinic to see a doc.


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Still feel like crap, ears are worse, going to work anyway. Might see if I can get the time to get into urgent care/clinic to see a doc.



Geez, I hope you're feeling better Greg.


----------



## Kevin

That sucks. Hope they can do something for you. *I use this*. It's expensive but it works. I've started to get sick before and start taking this and it knocks out what ails you. Even a virus. Works on everything from fever blister on my lip (gone in ONE day no BS). to colds, which I never really get because if I feel it coming on I take this. Add a couple of drops to some wtaer but mix well, this is very powerful stuff. 

Hope you get better no matter what you decide to do, but standard pharmacopia cannot touch a virus to my knowledge. On Guard does, at least for me.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I didn't make it to the clinic today, crazy busy at work, both jobs. Now I'm just to damn tired to do anything and I think I'm just gonna rest. Throats not as sore, but nose is plugged and so are my ears.


----------



## Kevin

I know it sounds silly, but gargle with warm salt water for your throat, then drink some hot tea with lemon and honey it really helps. Nose: melt some vicks vapor rub into a big pan of hot water and breathe it in. For your ears, that's a tough one. I've never found anything that works for me with the ears except whiskey. Thankfully I haven't had ear trouble in many years. 

This was not medical advice because I'm not a doctor, but I know a guy . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Chamomile tea- maple syrup and a little brandy works for me.


----------



## Kevin

The key to the honey is the thickness. It coats the throat holding the properties of the green tea against the throat wall longer - it's not used for sweetening. All I know is it works, but whatever works is what to do. Greg you could still be getting rid of toxins perhaps. I don't know that for sure obviously but I have heard of longtime smokers getting bouts of this type of thing for months. Fatty tissues store the toxins better than anything and since you are working out, you're probably having a roller coaster of toxin release. Again I'm not trying to sound like an expert I am certainly not, but I never let that stop me from sounding off. :i_dunno:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I know it sounds silly, but gargle with warm salt water for your throat, then drink some hot tea with lemon and honey it really helps. Nose: melt some vicks vapor rub into a big pan of hot water and breathe it in. For your ears, that's a tough one. I've never found anything that works for me with the ears except whiskey. Thankfully I haven't had ear trouble in many years.
> 
> This was not medical advice because I'm not a doctor, but I know a guy . . .


Maybe you where supposed to drink the whiskey and not pour it in your ears?  I have been so busy with work, and been sick off and on so I haven't worked out in about a month. Still eating good food and I have only gained 2 or 3 pounds in 2 months, so not bad. When things slow down with the part time job I'll get back into it, I miss it. Every time I think about working out again I get sick. I think I just got sick again from the roller coaster weather we are having and the crud is still going around. Just took a couple of benadryl to dry me up and knock me out so I'm going to bed early and just gonna get some rest. This probably just has to run its course. Still taking my vitamins and not smoking, might just take some time and warmer weather. :dunno:


----------



## jimmyjames

Neighbors tree dropped a branch last night taking out our power, phone and cable lines...... power company finally showed up, hopefully they get the power back on soon.... its going to be 96 degrees today!


----------



## Kevin

Get that baby girl to a family or friends house! 


.


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> Get that baby girl to a family or friends house!
> 
> 
> .



I took her to daycare first thing this morning, my wife and her were going to stay at her parents tonight but the power company just got the power on thankfully, got the ac cranking, should have it cooled off in here by the time mom and my little one get home :)


----------



## Brink

Just got back from Springfield MA. Momas happy! The youngest is home for summer.


----------



## brown down

i have been back to work since wed of last week.. man technology has come a long way, working in a Data center with some of the most sophisticated security i have ever seen. the card swipes you see in a lot of buildings, well once you swipe the card it pops out a screen and than does a retna scan on said person which is programed for their height . the badge they have to where which is their access card, has heat sensors on it and will trigger an alarm if removed.. the building knows exactly where everyone is at all times. they are installing two gates, both will take a 60,000 lbs truck at 50 mph and stop it dead in its tracks. the gates surrounding the building have fiver optics that will sense any movement and on top of that have IFR cameras. hands down the most secure building i have ever worked at. they also have wireless motion sensors, they have contacts in the ceiling that are triggered by these and are all zoned, they are battery powered and last 10 years without being replaced!! 3 mega watt generators on the roof and two battery rooms for the ups system

:lolol::lolol: the roof leaked over the weekend into the switch gear room and also the battery room, that most likely would have leveled the building would have been real bad.


----------



## Mike1950

Must be some really nice wood they are storing there....... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike1950 said:



> Must be some really nice wood they are storing there....... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Probably some Walnut Burl blanks for turners


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be some really nice wood they are storing there....... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably some Walnut Burl blanks for turners
Click to expand...


WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## indonesianwood

win 100.000 coins in FB games miniclip 8ballpoll really good game.


----------



## Kevin

Congrats Ayra! I have no idea how much that is in USD but anything you win is 100% more than you had before you won it!


----------



## gmcromp

Don't know about you but I live in Illinois and the only thing you can count on this year is rain. I am trying to build a house and shop, should have planned an ark!


----------



## brown down

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be some really nice wood they are storing there....... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably some Walnut Burl blanks for turners
Click to expand...


I already requested a room to store some burl in but got shot down :dash2::dash2: climate controlled, secured, but they want to put servers in there for some reason:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950

brown down said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be some really nice wood they are storing there....... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably some Walnut Burl blanks for turners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already requested a room to store some burl in but got shot down :dash2::dash2: climate controlled, secured, but they want to put servers in there for some reason:dash2::dash2::dash2:
Click to expand...


SOMe folks really have their priorities all screwed up. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit:


----------



## brown down

i mean why spend 200 million on a building to store servers for sites like this when we can store really really nice burl in there to dry???

i put out a fire from the smokers today, the mulch outside caught on fire :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
i expect a medal from the mayor or the fire chief:lolol: smelt smoke, looked around, followed it outside and hit it with the fire extiguisher, but the door was open and all that crap went sailing into the building:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: i am surprised the smoke alarm didn't go off and not from the smoke :lolol:
never a dull day with me at least


----------



## indonesianwood

getting headache.
i dont know what happen with my PP account.
i cant send the money from my PP.
it horrible.
its need re-confirmation for the VCC.
yes of course i dont have real visa to make VCC before so i buying instant VCC for verified my account.
and i forget my VCC number and also the security question.
:dash2


----------



## Kevin

Arya, does PP have Indonesian speaking customer service? Anytime I have had any kind of trouble with pp a phone call has always cleared it up. I would call them.


----------



## NYWoodturner

indonesianwood said:


> getting headache.
> i dont know what happen with my PP account.
> i cant send the money from my PP.
> it horrible.
> its need re-confirmation for the VCC.
> yes of course i dont have real visa to make VCC before so i buying instant VCC for verified my account.
> and i forget my VCC number and also the security question.
> :dash2



Arya - You maust have have fixed it - you sent me $14 today. I have no idea why. Was it just a test? Unless there is a valid reason it is coming back at you. I was going to send a PM but after reading this I figured it would be ok in the forum.


----------



## indonesianwood

Kevin said:


> Arya, does PP have Indonesian speaking customer service? Anytime I have had any kind of trouble with pp a phone call has always cleared it up. I would call them.


they dont kevin.
i know they only have mandarin and english speaking CS.
since very first selling in WB i am never withdraw it.
all credit traped there.:dash2::dash2:


----------



## indonesianwood

NYWoodturner said:


> indonesianwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> getting headache.
> i dont know what happen with my PP account.
> i cant send the money from my PP.
> it horrible.
> its need re-confirmation for the VCC.
> yes of course i dont have real visa to make VCC before so i buying instant VCC for verified my account.
> and i forget my VCC number and also the security question.
> :dash2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arya - You maust have have fixed it - you sent me $14 today. I have no idea why. Was it just a test? Unless there is a valid reason it is coming back at you. I was going to send a PM but after reading this I figured it would be ok in the forum.
Click to expand...

thats return to 2 longan scott.
that was the last payment i did.
when i must pay for curly maple to rob3232 i cant send it.|:dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin

Man that really sucks. There has to be a solution. You cannot withdraw your money at all in any way?


----------



## indonesianwood

it solved 
thanks kevin.
indonesia was the most bigger hacker and other cyber crime in the world.
so because of that maybe paypal make it more difficult to withdraw in indonesia.
is when withdraw completed the money instantly send to my bank account or must be waiting untill work day..?
:drinks


----------



## Kevin

Great, happy to hear it. Transfers in and out of your bank account take several business days. You can get the cash instantly only if you have a debit card, and they make you wait 6 months before you can apply for one. Our woodbarter account was frozen once becasue they kept seeing the account getting money but nothing was being shipped. Once I called and explained, and the CS rep looked at our website while on the phone with me they said yes I can see this is legit, and they released the freeze right there on the spot. That's why I always suggest calling them when possible. Glad you got it worked out Arya. Nothing more maddening than "them" keeping "your" _money_. 

I fear it's a trend that we will see become widespread unfortunately, as the world system of fractional reserve debt-based credit begins the inevitable contraction (collapse). Some think it has already started. They sure think so in Cyprus.


----------



## davduckman2010

well i had a great day mower took a crap 2 days ago. and a guy from michigan came down for wood . he was like a kid in the candy store i should have known when he had that very large traylor behind his truck he was in a buying mood. he started picking whole logs out in the woods and 4000.00 later hes pulling out and heading home . 2 10 footers some small stuff . he beg me for a slab of ol zirk and i high balled him at 1000.00 because i didnt want to sell it . well its heading to michigan :dash2::dash2::dash2: dam that didnt work. but im getting a new mower  oh ya hes comming back down for a cherry and white oak log in a couple weeks :irishjig::irishjig: duck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sounds like you did good super duck. Maybe when I come down for a visit there won't be any logs left to mill and we'll just go fishin.  When are we gonna get together anyway? :dunno: 
My day is going good so far, worked my pt job in the mower shop, stopped on the way home and got my hair mowed, came home and got the rototiller fired up and tilled the garden. The ground dried out nice so I think one more till and plant next weekend. Got a little time left so stopped for a cold drink and check in with the WB and I think I'll mow the lawn so all the honey do's are done. Tomorrow is shop day and work on a chisel for the next in line.


----------



## davduckman2010

dont worry greg i got plenty of logs im remoldeling half the house right know. so i can refinance and get a lower intrest rate . and my mom was hospitalised with heart problems .so i have to help with my dad hes disabled from a stroke its a bit ch getting old. as soon as things get a little better here we will get together i got your big block stashed and when you come leave room to take back a bunch of these logs with ya there getting in the way   : we will smoke some meat and fry some perch yu bet  duck


----------



## Kevin

Damn Duck, that's a good idea. My JD mower is on its last leg. Well the mower is fine but the B&S 18.5 is blowing smoke and lost power all at once, like a bus full of politicians caroming off into the Grand Canyon. I like metaphors like that. I need to sell some logs to get a new engine I ain't got time to tear it down. Just get a new one and tear into that one later and turn it into a slabber engine. But yeah you got the right idea sell some logs, get new mower. Good on ya buddy.


----------



## davduckman2010

hey i can get a certain guy (a master mech) from michigan to come down butter him up with smoked brisket and fried perch with all the fixens. get him to fix my mowers and my beast of a chainsaw fill his truck up with ambrosia maple he wont know what hit him . ill shower him with kindness food and wood. HMMMMM sounds like a plan maybe i can con (i mean ask )him into cutting 5 acres just to make sure there running right


----------



## Brink

[attachment=25042]

Carburetor rebuild



[attachment=25043]

EV conversions



[attachment=25044]

Radiator replacement and tune up



[attachment=25045]

Finishing up a project

Yup, a good day.


----------



## Kevin

Brink that stool is very nice. I like the joinery quite a lot. 

:welldone:


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> hey i can get a certain guy (a master mech) from michigan to come down butter him up with smoked brisket and fried perch with all the fixens. get him to fix my mowers and my beast of a chainsaw fill his truck up with ambrosia maple he wont know what hit him . ill shower him with kindness food and wood. HMMMMM sounds like a plan maybe i can con (i mean ask )him into cutting 5 acres just to make sure there running right


You know if you do that I will like it and probably won't ever leave!  Part of your remodel would have to be the woodtick wing of the superduck estate. I know the part of ohio you live in, it's much nicer than where I live and rural is my dream. Your not for from erie either, great fishin. Be careful what you con...I mean wish for. LOL


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Brink that stool is very nice. I like the joinery quite a lot.
> 
> :welldone:


I might be wrong but I think it's a table. :dunno:


----------



## davduckman2010

we will build the wood tick limited edition cabin in the majic maple forest ----i got wood-


----------



## Kevin

Can I have a wing too? Here's my resume:

I like wood.
I like to hunt.
I like to fish.
I like to set, bait, and run trot lines.
I like to sit in a duck blind at odd hours in the a.m. waiting for the fun to arrive. 
I like scaling (y'all don't have fish with scales though do you).
I like filleting .
I like skinning and field butchering.
I like eating.
I like to take a sip with friends on occasion. 
I like to work hard.
I like to play hard.
I hate cold weather (I will be a seasonal resident). 

Let me know how much of a down payment for my cabin condo you need Super Duck. 

:irishjig:


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brink that stool is very nice. I like the joinery quite a lot.
> 
> :welldone:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be wrong but I think it's a table. :dunno:
Click to expand...


No you are right it is a table. I should take more time studying the piece as a whole rather than admiring the joinery. But it would work for a stool if you were a monkey so I guess I just assumed . . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Can I have a wing too? Here's my resume:
> 
> I like wood.
> I like to hunt.
> I like to fish.
> I like to set, bait, and run trot lines.
> I like to sit in a duck blind at odd hours in the a.m. waiting for the fun to arrive.
> I like scaling (y'all don't have fish with scales though do you).
> I like filleting .
> I like skinning and field butchering.
> I like eating.
> I like to take a sip with friends on occasion.
> I like to work hard.
> I like to play hard.
> I hate cold weather (I will be a seasonal resident).
> 
> Let me know how much of a down payment for my cabin condo you need Super Duck.
> 
> :irishjig:


I don't sip
I don't smoke
I hate the heat
I like to fix things.
Us yanks don't scale, we filet
I can filet the backstraps out of a road kill deer lickety split.
and all the rest of the above


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin, can you see super duck introducing us 2 knuckleheads, This is my brother Daryl and my other brother Daryl.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> No you are right it is a table. I should take more time studying the piece as a whole rather than admiring the joinery. But it would work for a stool if you were a monkey so I guess I just assumed . . . . .



Hahaha, no one got it right, it's a plant stand.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are right it is a table. I should take more time studying the piece as a whole rather than admiring the joinery. But it would work for a stool if you were a monkey so I guess I just assumed . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, no one got it right, it's a plant stand.
Click to expand...

For his banana tree!


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> For his banana tree!



There's no banana trees in ny....but if there was, I'd have a couple.


----------



## davduckman2010

you passed all requirments for habitation on ambrosia acres. bring bandsaw mill / guns and ammo / fishing pole/ chainsaw and the first year is free. snowmobile and ice shanty rentals xtra


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> you passed all requirments for habitation on ambrosia acres. bring bandsaw mill / guns and ammo / fishing pole/ chainsaw and the first year is free. snowmobile and ice shanty rentals xtra


Got my own shanty and a boat too! Don't have a snowmobile anymore, but I can fix em!


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> Damn Duck, that's a good idea. My JD mower is on its last leg. Well the mower is fine but the B&S 18.5 is blowing smoke and lost power all at once, like a bus full of politicians caroming off into the Grand Canyon. I like metaphors like that. I need to sell some logs to get a new engine I ain't got time to tear it down. Just get a new one and tear into that one later and turn it into a slabber engine. But yeah you got the right idea sell some logs, get new mower. Good on ya buddy.



Let me know when you sell some logs Mr Kevin! I can help fund that new engine


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin, can you see super duck introducing us 2 knuckleheads, This is my brother Daryl and my other brother Daryl.





Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are right it is a table. I should take more time studying the piece as a whole rather than admiring the joinery. But it would work for a stool if you were a monkey so I guess I just assumed . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, no one got it right, it's a plant stand.
Click to expand...




woodtickgreg said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are right it is a table. I should take more time studying the piece as a whole rather than admiring the joinery. But it would work for a stool if you were a monkey so I guess I just assumed . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, no one got it right, it's a plant stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For his banana tree!
Click to expand...




davduckman2010 said:


> you passed all requirments for habitation on ambrosia acres. bring bandsaw mill / guns and ammo / fishing pole/ chainsaw and the first year is free. snowmobile and ice shanty rentals xtra



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

davduckman2010 said:


> you passed all requirments for habitation on ambrosia acres. bring bandsaw mill / guns and ammo / fishing pole/ chainsaw and the first year is free. snowmobile and ice shanty rentals xtra



Lol
Kevin on a snowmobile, headed to his ice shanty


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you passed all requirments for habitation on ambrosia acres. bring bandsaw mill / guns and ammo / fishing pole/ chainsaw and the first year is free. snowmobile and ice shanty rentals xtra
> 
> 
> 
> Got my own shanty and a boat too! Don't have a snowmobile anymore, but I can fix em!
Click to expand...


well ----your own shanty and boat that changes everything you get first 2 years free


----------



## davduckman2010

Brink said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you passed all requirments for habitation on ambrosia acres. bring bandsaw mill / guns and ammo / fishing pole/ chainsaw and the first year is free. snowmobile and ice shanty rentals xtra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Kevin on a snowmobile, headed to his ice shanty
Click to expand...


iv got a dog sled for kevin


----------



## Brink

davduckman2010 said:


> iv got a dog sled for kevin



Pulling that around will keep him toasty warm.


----------



## davduckman2010

Brink said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> iv got a dog sled for kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling that around will keep him toasty warm.
Click to expand...


 with his snow shoes and his badger skin hat looking like jeramiah johnson


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> iv got a dog sled for kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling that around will keep him toasty warm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with his snow shoes and his badger skin hat looking like jeramiah johnson
Click to expand...

Do they make snow shoes for hobbit feet? :dunno:


----------



## Brink

[attachment=25055]

Ready for my ride


----------



## davduckman2010

Brink said:


> Ready for my ride



to funny


----------



## Kevin

I swear i ca n hardly type. There's tears on my keyboard I SHIIT YOU NOT!!!


:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Kenbo

The weather has finally turned warm here. Just in time for the long weekend. I spent 5 1/2 hours buffing my truck yesterday. (just because I wanted to)
Then went out with Mrs Kenbo for a drive to get some ice cream.
Good day.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> I spent 5 1/2 hours buffing my truck yesterday. (just because I wanted to)


I'm due for the full on wax and buff thing on the new one, did order a tonneau cover and some other accessories for some weekend man and his truck time.


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent 5 1/2 hours buffing my truck yesterday. (just because I wanted to)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm due for the full on wax and buff thing on the new one, did order a tonneau cover and some other accessories for some weekend man and his truck time.
Click to expand...


I went for the full treatment Greg, with a 3 part wax treatment. Used a cleaning compound first to remove old wax and oxidization. Once I had that all buffed off, I used a glazing compound to fill in any swirls and imperfections. Finally, once I had the glaze buffed off, I gave it a good coating of carnuba wax. I did all the buffing by hand and let's just say that I'm a little sore today.
But the Jeep looks awesome.
[attachment=25132]

And a picture of me, in the reflection of the driver's side door.
[attachment=25133]

Should be illegal to drive something this shiny. 

For some reason, after I posted this, I noticed the pictures weren't very clear. So I clicked on the photos and they were clear in a new window. Odd.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, that reflection is just amazing! I won't go through that much bud a good waxing and buffing? ok. At least with a good coat of wax the bird poop will wash of easier.  LOL Besides, I'm not ocd I'm add.  LOL


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, that reflection is just amazing! I won't go through that much bud a good waxing and buffing? ok. At least with a good coat of wax the bird poop will wash of easier.  LOL Besides, I'm not ocd I'm add.  LOL



Okay, maybe I am a little OCD but I like it that way and if I don't like it that way, I will keep adjusting it until I like it the way it is. :wacko1:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that reflection is just amazing! I won't go through that much bud a good waxing and buffing? ok. At least with a good coat of wax the bird poop will wash of easier.  LOL Besides, I'm not ocd I'm add.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, maybe I am a little OCD but I like it that way and if I don't like it that way, I will keep adjusting it until I like it the way it is. :wacko1:
Click to expand...

Now that's funny! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

[attachment=25235]

My day was awesome!
We had balloons at work.
Who wouldn't have an awesome day when there's balloons?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> My day was awesome!
> We had balloons at work.
> Who wouldn't have an awesome day when there's balloons?


Where you breathing helium and talking like a munchkin? That's always fun!


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Where you breathing helium and talking like a munchkin? That's always fun!



No, I have never done that, but I should. Maybe over the PA.


----------



## jimmyjames

Its been a long day, just got home from work.... went in at 10 am today.... 17 hour day..... we have a down 500 ton mechanical press that decided to completely destroy its die set.... a piece of hardened d2 steel from one of its die blocks decided to break off while it was running and migrated through the 6 feet of different die components destroying everything in its path, this machine runs automatically feeding channel through it punching different holes, shearing ends and cutting notches, an operator is supposed to be at the machine at all times while its running which he wasn't so he wasn't there to hit the emergency stop button and somehow none of the optical sensors didn't get tripped to throw a fault and stop the machine, so the machine ran for probably 60 or 80 strokes before it finally threw a drive fault when the channel got jambed since the shear blade broke and didn't cut the channel to length, and considering this machine strokes 2 times per second it didn't take long to completely kill itself, the die set has about 400 different componenets in it and we already had about half of them made since they are wear items but the rest of the stuff we've had to build in the last 3 days, almost all parts being either d2 or a2 tool steel or 4140 and all are heat treated and ground with tolerances of +/-.0002", so we've had our work cutout for us the last few days, when this machine is down its a big deal, this machine processes about 60,000 feet of channel per day and supplies 6 spot welding machines that run 24 hours a day, so in the last 4 days they've gotten behind on about 30 miles worth of channel.... needless to say when I left the machine was finally crapping out good parts, I'm beyond spent and thank goodness I've got a 4 day weekend, so goodnight all, time for some sleep!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Perfect weather here, upper 60's low 70's so I spent the whole day yesterday making love to my new truck! LOL I washed it, then I installed plastic bed rail protectors on the bed rails to protect from the inevitable oops when loading. Then I installed a really nice roll up toneau cover, snap less with the bows built right into the cover. Then I installed window vent visors, they allow the windows to be cracked when raining and keep the water from dripping in on the window switches, you can also leave the windows cracked on hot days to let the heat out and not worry if it rains. Some of the fun of getting a new vehicle is personalizing it and making it yours. Then I waxed it for the first time, think karate kid "wax on, wax off" My shoulders where toast when I was done. Lots of area on a truck. She has a nice shine, not Kenbo shiney but close. Just a good protective coat of wax. Today I'll finish her up with a wheel polish and rain ex on the windshield, that stuff is amazing. The truck is looking pretty cool, nicest truck I have had in a long time. She drives great and has plenty of power, really moves out with the 6 speed tranny if you mash it. I have been taking it easy on it and breaking it in, she's only got 200 miles on it so far.
And no, before anyone ask, I cant post pics untill the new software is installed on the site. So I didn't even take any. For some reason what I have been doing to post pics all along won't work anymore. Can't figure it out, grrr. I can wait, should be soon.


----------



## Mike1950

Funny, Pics are easy for me. windows 8 -photoscape.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Funny, Pics are easy for me. windows 8 -photoscape.


I do not know what has happened, Kevin says it's on my end. I have checked and rechecked everything, I am not doing anything different than I have in the past, resize to 800 with photo shop save to web etc, insert into post, save as draft, preview draft and I can see the pics, but when I post it to the forum they dont show up.....Grrrrr.
This all started a little after the thumbnail thing started. :dunno: 
I can still post on other forums so I dunno.


----------



## Mike1950

I don't know why either. If you have something you need to post Greg just PM me your email and I will give you mine- maybe we can get it in the backdoor??? M Like maybe a pic of that truck- otherwise you know the rules-WHAT TRUCK!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> I don't know why either. If you have something you need to post Greg just PM me your email and I will give you mine- maybe we can get it in the backdoor??? M Like maybe a pic of that truck- otherwise you know the rules-WHAT TRUCK!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


Yeah Yeah, blah blah blah, I know. LOL I am not going to rely on people to post my pics when it's something I should be able to do on my own. Kevin tells me we are close on the new site software so I can wait and see if that cures it. Like I said, I can post on other forums and can email pics ok, so I'll wait.
Right now I think I'll go finish her up.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> For some reason what I have been doing to post pics all along won't work anymore. Can't figure it out, grrr. I can wait, should be soon.



why not go to the site help help section and briefly describe what is different on your end. the software hasn't changed so it's on your end. we can help you figure it out. the new sidtware won't be available as soon as we thought.


----------



## woodtickgreg

k


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad I got my truck spotlessly clean, it's raining here now. LOL


----------



## BarbS

jimmyjames said:


> Its been a long day, just got home from work.... went in at 10 am today.... 17 hour day..... we have a down 500 ton mechanical press that decided to completely destroy its die set.... a piece of hardened d2 steel from one of its die blocks decided to break off while it was running and migrated through the 6 feet of different die components destroying everything in its path, this machine runs automatically feeding channel through it punching different holes, shearing ends and cutting notches, an operator is supposed to be at the machine at all times while its running which he wasn't so he wasn't there to hit the emergency stop button and somehow none of the optical sensors didn't get tripped to throw a fault and stop the machine, so the machine ran for probably 60 or 80 strokes before it finally threw a drive fault when the channel got jambed since the shear blade broke and didn't cut the channel to length, and considering this machine strokes 2 times per second it didn't take long to completely kill itself, the die set has about 400 different componenets in it and we already had about half of them made since they are wear items but the rest of the stuff we've had to build in the last 3 days, almost all parts being either d2 or a2 tool steel or 4140 and all are heat treated and ground with tolerances of +/-.0002", so we've had our work cutout for us the last few days, when this machine is down its a big deal, this machine processes about 60,000 feet of channel per day and supplies 6 spot welding machines that run 24 hours a day, so in the last 4 days they've gotten behind on about 30 miles worth of channel.... needless to say when I left the machine was finally crapping out good parts, I'm beyond spent and thank goodness I've got a 4 day weekend, so goodnight all, time for some sleep!



Ah jimmy, that was Murphy's Law for sure. A really-no-good-very-bad-day! I hope you're rested up after your long weekend.


----------



## Kevin

I ran across a book I have by Yogi Berra and decided to read a few quotes. I just love his witticisms. 

_A nickel ain't worth a dime anymore.

If people don't want to come out to the ballpark, how are you going to stop them?

It gets late early out there

The towels (in the hotel) were so thick there I could hardly close my suitcase.

Ninety percent of this game is half mental.

You've got to be very careful if you don't know where you are going because you might not get there.

We made too many wrong mistakes.

Nobody goes there anymore because it's always too crowded.

I never said most of the things I said._

Yogi when asked about some streakers that ran across the field during a game, whether they were men or women:

_I don't know. They had bags over their heads._

And of course his most famous . . . 

_It's like deja vu all over again._

And my favorite . . . 

_When you come to a fork in the road, take it._


----------



## Brink

Yesterday was great.
Work was challenging.



[attachment=25645]

Finished another project.



[attachment=25646]

Then Moma and I took a walk for ice cream under a beautiful sky.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a great day, part time job was busy as heck and the time just flew by. No storms today, they missed us this time so I came home and played with my boat.  Pulled the cover off and went through everything. I bought this boat from a friend I worked with at my full time job, his health has failed and he couldn't use the boat anymore. He sold it to me with everything and then some for a great price, turn key so to speak. I filled the fuel tanks, clamped the muffs to the lower end and turned on the water, turned the key and the 40 horse triple fired right up and purred like a kitten. I love the sound of a well tuned 2 stroke. This thing has everything, 2 anchors, lights, live well, 4 floatation vest instead of goofy life preservers, 2 covers, spare tire for the trailer, hummingbird fish finder, minn kota electric trolling motor, boat fenders, ropes a plenty, and on and on. I'm giddy like a kid at christmas, I hope to take her out tomorrow for a shake down run and just a little fun. I picked up some spare plugs and a new drain plug today just because. I had fun playing with my new fish getter. Gonna take some time off from the shop for a couple of week ends, next weekend is oral surgery again. :sad:


----------



## rdnkmedic

My sister in law called yesterday and asked if I would cook ribs for a family outing tomorrow.8 year old nieces birthday and all my wife's sisters are in town for the weekend. No problem. I cook good ribs. Everybody likes them, and I enjoy cooking for everyone. She told me they were baby backs so I'm guessing 6 slabs for the crowd we have. No problem. I have a smoker that can handle that.

Just went to her house to get the ribs. Lunch is at 1 so I will light my fire about 5. Ribs on by 6. Low and slow. I got plenty of time. Get to her house and its not 6 slabs, it's 18!!!!

She left out that little detail. I do have a grill that can accommodate this number. The only problem is its 50 miles away. I just found all this info out about ten minutes ago. Been sitting at in laws ALL DAY doing nothing and now I have to make a 100 mile round trip to get this grill.

Gonna leave home at 3 to be back by 5. I would think that 18 slabs of ribs might be a small detail that you might want to mention. Unbelievable what family can do sometimes. I really don't mind cooking, not at all. Just the little details are nice to know.

Thanks for listening to me gripe. I feel better.:dash2: :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'd make that drive just eat me some of those ribs.  If that makes you feel any better.


----------



## Kevin

It coulda been worse. Not sure exactly how, but it can always be worse. 

Man that is a lot of meat. The racks I buy usually have 12 to 14 ribs on them. I allow 4 ribs per adult for a cookout and then usually throw on an extra two racks for unplanned guests. 4 ribs plus beans and taters and cornbread and slaw and all the trimmings is usually plenty since most women do not eat 4. 18 racks at 14 per rack is 252 ribs which is 4 ribs each for 63 *adults*. Many kids won't eat them and most kids that do will eat 1 at most. Maybe she invited your niece's entire school class too? 

:i_dunno:


----------



## rdnkmedic

Yep, I think the whole 3rd grade for Marion County Elementary school is coming. I can guarantee only 17 slabs will make it to the shindig. One has already been marked as a tip for the cook. :hookup:


----------



## Kenbo

Lost a day of woodworking yesterday to get an air conditioner installed in my shop. I went a little oversized on the unit, but I am very happy with the way it cools the shop. I spent all day in there today and it was a comfortable 20.2 degrees C or 68.4 degrees F. I know that's a little chilly, but I was pretty much testing the unit.
I don't know why I have suffered for the past 4 years in my shop when all I had to do was give up 1 1/2 days of work to tear apart the wall of my shop and cut in an A/C unit. All I can say is that I'm going to be comfortable this summer while I work on the hobby that I love.
[attachment=25730] [attachment=25731]


----------



## Kevin

Ken, that's cool. 

If you can fit a pleated filter in it you should do so. Even your pristine shop will have a lot of dust in the air, and will clog the evaporator coil prematurely if you use the stock filter because they allow large particles through. Another tip is to run the fan speed as low as you can and still maintain your target temp. This will not move as much air and won't suck in as much dust, but as long as it can maintain the temp that's all that matters. You would be surprised at how fast an evaporator can clog in dusty conditions especially if the filter isn't properly maintained. 

Nice looking unit - you'll enjoy that!


----------



## woodtickgreg

So today I took a much needed day off, slept in till 8 then sat around in my robe and drank coffee for a few hours and played on the computer a little. The wife went to do some volunteer work at the henry ford estate, mutt march for the humain society, so I had the house all to myself. We had plans to take the boat out but the winds have been blowin hear all day as the front comes through. So we took the boat up a local river hear, the clinton river runs from lake st. clair all the way to mt. clemens, no wake all the way, about 5 miles or more. Nice relaxing cruise, saw lots of turtles and all the water fowl have babies, cute little fuzzie things. We didn't go out on the big lake as it was white caps and rough, the coast gaurd towed one boat in that almost sunk from waves as we where launching ours. so we stuck to the river, it was fun. I'm gonna try and post some pics of the boat.

[attachment=25748]

[attachment=25749]

[attachment=25750]

[attachment=25751]

The boat is the coolest accessorie I have got for the truck and the best reward for quitting smoking.


----------



## Mike1950

Greg, Nice boat............


----------



## Kevin

Very nice boat Greg. Looks almost like it was made to be pulled behind your truck.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ken, that's cool.
> 
> If you can fit a pleated filter in it you should do so. Even your pristine shop will have a lot of dust in the air, and will clog the evaporator coil prematurely if you use the stock filter because they allow large particles through. Another tip is to run the fan speed as low as you can and still maintain your target temp. This will not move as much air and won't suck in as much dust, but as long as it can maintain the temp that's all that matters. You would be surprised at how fast an evaporator can clog in dusty conditions especially if the filter isn't properly maintained.
> 
> Nice looking unit - you'll enjoy that!



Good advice Kevin. I will look into that.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Lost a day of woodworking yesterday to get an air conditioner installed in my shop. I went a little oversized on the unit, but I am very happy with the way it cools the shop. I spent all day in there today and it was a comfortable 20.2 degrees C or 68.4 degrees F. I know that's a little chilly, but I was pretty much testing the unit.
> I don't know why I have suffered for the past 4 years in my shop when all I had to do was give up 1 1/2 days of work to tear apart the wall of my shop and cut in an A/C unit. All I can say is that I'm going to be comfortable this summer while I work on the hobby that I love.


Great addition to the shop Kenn, being comfortable in our shops is very important imo. My shop is in the basement so when the air is on in the house the basement is even cooler. I hate the heat.


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> So today I took a much needed day off, slept in till 8 then sat around in my robe and drank coffee for a few hours and played on the computer a little. The wife went to do some volunteer work at the henry ford estate, mutt march for the humain society, so I had the house all to myself. We had plans to take the boat out but the winds have been blowin hear all day as the front comes through. So we took the boat up a local river hear, the clinton river runs from lake st. clair all the way to mt. clemens, no wake all the way, about 5 miles or more. Nice relaxing cruise, saw lots of turtles and all the water fowl have babies, cute little fuzzie things. We didn't go out on the big lake as it was white caps and rough, the coast gaurd towed one boat in that almost sunk from waves as we where launching ours. so we stuck to the river, it was fun. I'm gonna try and post some pics of the boat.
> 
> 
> The boat is the coolest accessorie I have got for the truck and the best reward for quitting smoking.




good lookin lund there greg . those are great fishin vessels. my boys slamed 150 jumbo perch off the rocks last week in lorain. stockin up for a fish fry when we get together. duck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lookin forward to it duck! It's gonna be good times for sure.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's been many years since I have had a boat, this is the fourth one. I have tons of fishin stuff, boxes of lures for trolling walleyes, gotta get the rods out and oil up the reals and re spool em with new line. I used to really love fishin, kinda gave it up when I sold my last boat and just went nuts bow huntin instead. Now we have sold the land so time to fish again.


----------



## cabomhn

Hello again guys, I haven't been on here much lately, it's been pretty busy for me these past couple of months! I finished my second year at NC State with the grades I was hoping for and got done with my first year being and RA. I just got back from two and a half weeks in Germany, Austria, France, Italy, and Switzerland with my family visiting my sister who lives over there and doing some touring around and seeing different things. It was a great experience but now it's back to work pretty much full time. Trying to go through all of my pictures I took while I was there. Here's one from our trip to France visiting the town of Wissembourg during their Pentecost festival...





[/url]
Wissenbourg Church by cabomhn, on Flickr[/img]

Hope all of you guys have been doing well, looking forward to looking through all of the different posts and projects I've missed!

- Matt


----------



## Kevin

Matt, that's awesome. In which particular country does she live? And of the 5, which was your favorite and why? Details please I LOVE to travel to other countries!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Matt, that's awesome. In which particular country does she live? And of the 5, which was your favorite and why? Details please I LOVE to travel to other countries!!!


I travel to a state of confusion often, does that count?


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, that's awesome. In which particular country does she live? And of the 5, which was your favorite and why? Details please I LOVE to travel to other countries!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I travel to a state of confusion often, does that count?
Click to expand...


And you did not have to travel far did you??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, that's awesome. In which particular country does she live? And of the 5, which was your favorite and why? Details please I LOVE to travel to other countries!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I travel to a state of confusion often, does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you did not have to travel far did you??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

Short trips, I drive local now.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Matt - Welcome back! Those are some amazing photos  You have another talent we didn't know about. For those of you who have not yet done so, click on his photo above and look at the photos on Flicker. Good to have you back 
Scott


----------



## cabomhn

Kevin said:


> Matt, that's awesome. In which particular country does she live? And of the 5, which was your favorite and why? Details please I LOVE to travel to other countries!!!



Haha ok the details. My sister lives in Germany near Landstuhl, which is about an hour away from the Frankfurt airport on the southwestern part of the country. We spent the first few days doing local trips to places near her town (She actually lives in Machenbach, but all the small towns are only a couple miles apart). We visited Wissembourg, France, where that picture was taken on the earlier days in the trip, went to some local markets in a town called Kaiserslauter. 

After, we went to Salzburg, Austria, one of the nicest cities on the trip in my opinion. The "old town" of Salzburg was one of the only cities left untouched by World War II and going farther back in history, the 30 Years war. The architecture was amazing and most of it you couldn't envision it being possible in modern day. 

Then, we travelled to the Germany Alps to stay near a town called Garmish, Germany. There is a military resort there where we stayed for memorial day weekend and did smaller trips from there. We visited the Dachau concentration camp about 45 minutes outside of Munich and then the Neuschwanstein Castle the next day, a castle built by a ruler who couldn't budget his money, so half of this castle left unfinished. For example, in the throne room, the building was in elaborate gold leaf pretty much everywhere, yet in the main pedestal, the budget ran out so there was no throne! The castle inside wasn't the greatest site, but the view of the countryside was immaculate. 

After Garmish we left for Venice, Italy. My parents and sister weren't the fondest of venice, they saw it as "dirty," but I personally loves this city and it was by far the most visually amazing thing on the trip. The canals and the way the island was built is truly an engineering masterpiece from the past. The grande canal was a great boat ride and the food was great. Authentic calzone and pizza from Venice was the best I have ever had. The bed and breakfast style place we stayed at here was actually a family farm where they had a couple of beds. It was an interesting stay waking up to roosters and the sound of an arguing Italian couple, all in all a one of a kind experience. 

Our last stop on the trip was Switzerland. We stayed there for two days in the lake towns of Lauterbraunun and Interlaken, cities right in the middle of the Swiss Alps. We spent a lot of time on these days just hiking around and enjoying the views. It was May 31st and when we were on the top of one of the mountains there was still a foot of snow on the ground and it was snowing while we were there.

I'll be posting a few more pics from the trip as I have some time to go through them and delete some of the bad ones! I took about 1100 pictures so it'll take a little bit of time! :i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin

Matt, great trip report and thanks for taking the time to post it. Sounds like a great time for you and your family.


----------



## DKMD

Good day today! I got a call from my local tree guy while I was driving home from work... He had a present for me! Spalted silver maple with a few burly areas!

[attachment=25852]

Another friend dropped by a little later with a chunk of Bradford pear... It seems that he saw a tree coming down across the street. We drove back over and got the two biggest trunk sections. 

Free wood!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had the last 6 teeth in my top jaw pulled yesterday in preparation for a full plate. I was supposed to have an immediate denture but it did not fit quite right so I go back to the regular dentist today for a little fine tuning. I was on pain killers all day yesterday and they just knocked me out, gonna try to not take them today and see if motrin will be enough, depends on how the plate feels. Sure will be nice to have teeth again.


----------



## ripjack13

Well...I just spent the last 3 hours deleting spam and swinging the banhammer over on the firearms forums I mod.... They infested us last night while we were sleeping. I counted 29 in all. My phone was going off the hook this morning, and I thought it was my alarm. So I got up to shut it off, and realized it was my phone's email notification tone buzzing. 10 pages worth of posts....

I'd give 5$ to have 5 minutes with each of em. With a baseball bat and a set of pliers....


----------



## Kevin

So far we only get one or three a month on average. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Brink

This is a day just for me...



[attachment=25945]

Here's one of four carbs on my 'oldwing getting rebuilt.





View attachment 86672


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> This is a day just for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of four carbs on my 'oldwing getting rebuilt.


Very cool brinkster, I got a 79 cb 750 with 4k on it. I wanna build a custom single seat bike, new frame and all. I can find hard tails but I want a soft tail or swing arm frame. I want it long and low, might have to take a new hard tail and cut it up to add a swing arm to it. I was gonna get started on it till I bought a boat, maybe next year. Just as well I guess, gives me more time to research and refine what I picture in my mind. I'm thinking minimalist style but comfy for around town.


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool brinkster, I got a 79 cb 750 with 4k on it. I wanna build a custom single seat bike, new frame and all. I can find hard tails but I want a soft tail or swing arm frame. I want it long and low, might have to take a new hard tail and cut it up to add a swing arm to it. I was gonna get started on it till I bought a boat, maybe next year. Just as well I guess, gives me more time to research and refine what I picture in my mind. I'm thinking minimalist style but comfy for around town.



Greg, you're far more ambitious than I. I had a '76 GL1000 that I was going to make into a cruiser ( before the valkerie came along) the guy I gave it to did a nice job with it. 

'79 CB750, first of the dubl cams. I had a '78 550. Kerker 4-1 with open megaphone, velocity stacks, 750 clutch, lightened as much as possible. Undercut gears.
That thing could lift the front tire in a third gear turn by rolling on the throttle. What a blast!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool brinkster, I got a 79 cb 750 with 4k on it. I wanna build a custom single seat bike, new frame and all. I can find hard tails but I want a soft tail or swing arm frame. I want it long and low, might have to take a new hard tail and cut it up to add a swing arm to it. I was gonna get started on it till I bought a boat, maybe next year. Just as well I guess, gives me more time to research and refine what I picture in my mind. I'm thinking minimalist style but comfy for around town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg, you're far more ambitious than I. I had a '76 GL1000 that I was going to make into a cruiser ( before the valkerie came along) the guy I gave it to did a nice job with it.
> 
> '79 CB750, first of the dubl cams. I had a '78 550. Kerker 4-1 with open megaphone, velocity stacks, 750 clutch, lightened as much as possible. Undercut gears.
> That thing could lift the front tire in a third gear turn by rolling on the throttle. What a blast!
Click to expand...

I will play with the motor a little, mostly things like ignition, exhaust, and carbs, other than that I wanna keep it simple and reliable. Not trying to be the fastest, just something cool and my own, cheap and simple to maintain and ride. I did know that this was the first year for the twin cam, it's a 10th anniversary bike and badged so, I might be able to sell some of the badgeing on ebay.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had 6 teeth pulled on friday, my face is all swollen today and I talk funny. Think Sid from ice age.


----------



## Patrude

What a great day; slept in after going to bed late, due to watching the Blackhawks / L A Kings hockey game. Two overtime periods, Chicago won midway through the second o t period. My Grandson mowed the lawn for us and following that job he and I headed to the shop. He is a Freshman in high school and really good with his hands and very artistic. The great part is that he is patient and eager to learn the trade. It is fun and rewarding for me to have the chance to work with him and pass the trade along. This kind of a day is priceless to me.


----------



## ripjack13

I was off to a good start , trimmer the weeds around the hut. Then my back decided it had enough. I had Chele try to rub out the knot, but she could only do so much, So now she says I need to sit and relax on the couch alternating between hot and cold packs.
I asked her if I could play on the computer, She agreed, and she then says she'll finish the lawn!!....hmm...this isn't so bad after all. 
I'm sippin on some whiskey, watchin TV, and surfin on WB. 
Today is a good day...


----------



## Brink

Today was on the higher side of ok. Got a lot done, but didn't do much. Worked hard while taking it easy.


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I was off to a good start , trimmer the weeds around the hut. Then my back decided it had enough. I had Chele try to rub out the knot, but she could only do so much, So now she says I need to sit and relax on the couch alternating between hot and cold packs.
> I asked her if I could play on the computer, She agreed, and she then says she'll finish the lawn!!....hmm...this isn't so bad after all.
> I'm sippin on some whiskey, watchin TV, and surfin on WB.
> Today is a good day...



I gave up on the trimmer long ago- that weight hanging out front just killed my back. We bought an Ariens type with the trimmer out front and wheels on back. Easy on back but wow- it will eat through stuff it is not supposed to FAST.


----------



## ripjack13

Yeah...the mrs. gets upset when I chew through her flowers....


----------



## cabomhn

Been a busy day today making my family some dinner! Made lasagna with homemade bolognese sauce and that's cooking now. Made some homemade french baguettes as well to eat with some olive oil with the lasagna and I'm pretty pleased with how they came out!




Homemade French Baguette by cabomhn

Hope the rest of you guys are having something good to eat! I'll have to report back and see how everyone else liked the meal.


----------



## cabomhn

I've been going through a few more of my pictures! This one is a shot from the German Alps in Garmish, Germany outside the view from the military resort we were staying it. It had been cloudy up to this point on this trip and when I woke up at 5 am for this shot just in case the sun peaked out we got the only 10 minutes of sun we had for the first half of the trip and it was perfectly aligned on this mountain, got lucky on this one! Enjoy. It's viewed best by clicking and viewing the full sized picture on flickr. It was composed of 36 zoomed shots to get the high resolution detail in the camera to simulate a higher resolution sensor size. This shot could be printed up to 2' by 8' and still maintain 300 dpi (dots per inch) professional quality! The original file was 78 MB so I couldn't post it directly to the site, :lolol: Enjoy




Garmish Pano One (edit)


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a really crappy day at work today, got into it with the boss, when your pissed of it's just better to walk away. I know me and when you confront me on something and give me an ultimatum and I think your out of line I'll tell you to f off and shove the job. So I just walked away steamed but still employed, I think I'm gonna go mow the lawn, I like cutting the grass, smells good and gives me time to think and cool off.


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> I had a really crappy day at work today, got into it with the boss, when your pissed of it's just better to walk away. I know me and when you confront me on something and give me an ultimatum and I think your out of line I'll tell you to f off and shove the job. So I just walked away steamed but still employed, I think I'm gonna go mow the lawn, I like cutting the grass, smells good and gives me time to think and cool off.



Better days ahead my friend. Sorry to hear you had a bad one.


----------



## drycreek

It's going to be a good day, Friday all day long. Also Flag Day and me I'm proud of our flag.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Flag Day and New Lathe Order Day. 2 of the greatest national Holidays that I know of. I'll drink to that.


----------



## Patrude

woodtickgreg said:


> I had a really crappy day at work today, got into it with the boss, when your pissed of it's just better to walk away. I know me and when you confront me on something and give me an ultimatum and I think your out of line I'll tell you to f off and shove the job. So I just walked away steamed but still employed, I think I'm gonna go mow the lawn, I like cutting the grass, smells good and gives me time to think and cool off.



Hang in there, hope the weekend gives you time to chill. Tougher to just walk away, but giving the boss the @(%&@@% isnt gonna accomplish much either. Hope you have better days ahead


----------



## Kevin

Have Mrs. Tick bake him a pie. A special one.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Patrude said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a really crappy day at work today, got into it with the boss, when your pissed of it's just better to walk away. I know me and when you confront me on something and give me an ultimatum and I think your out of line I'll tell you to f off and shove the job. So I just walked away steamed but still employed, I think I'm gonna go mow the lawn, I like cutting the grass, smells good and gives me time to think and cool off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there, hope the weekend gives you time to chill. Tougher to just walk away, but giving the boss the @(%&@@% isnt gonna accomplish much either. Hope you have better days ahead
Click to expand...

I gave myself the same advice today and just did my job and bit my tongue. Sometimes the best thing to say is nothing at all. It's a shame that employers encourage you to take an I don't care attitude. I'll just wait for them to approach me. Do you all know what tact is? Tact is the ability to tell someone where to go so that they actually look forward to the journey.  
Driving gives you a lot of time alone to think things through.


----------



## Sprung

Haven't been on much lately - am enjoying my last relaxing day of vacation. Tomorrow will be yet another day of driving as we head home to ND. Over 2200 miles of driving during our 12 day vacation.

Got some hours in on dad's lathe last week, and had a lot of fun. Got to see a lot of family at stops in MI, IL, IN, and WI.

Yesterday was a GREAT day of vacation. Woke up and made breakfast for my wife and I in the cabin we're staying in. (We're thankful to not be sharing a cabin with other family that is here with us, which gives us a quiet place for our little one to sleep when he needs it.) As we were finishing breakfast, my brother-in-law stopped in and we went into town and got fishing licenses. Spent nearly 4 hours fishing out on the lake. The four of us only brought back 13 bluegills and crappies, but it was still a good time out on the lake. Relaxed in the afternoon. Had my father-in-law's homemade brats on the grill for dinner - reuben brats (pork and corned beef mixed with sauerkraut and swiss cheese - all in the brat) and sweet Italian sausage w/ mozzarella in it. YUM! More relaxing after dinner. Beautiful sunset over the lake. Plenty of beers to be had. Great day!

Only downside is the nasty sunburn... VERY burnt. Forgot to put sunscreen on before fishing and I burn very easy. Got some good lotion to help take care of it though.

More relaxing today, and then a return to reality tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin

Sounds like you had a great vacation. Have a safe drive home.



Sprung said:


> ... homemade brats on the grill for dinner - reuben brats (pork and corned beef mixed with sauerkraut and swiss cheese - all in the brat) and sweet Italian sausage w/ mozzarella in it. YUM! ...



:nyam1:


----------



## DKMD

Reuben brats? That sounds delicious!


----------



## Kenbo

Another one of those days for me today. God I hope things step up a notch for me soon......I'm running on empty here.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Another one of those days for me today. God I hope things step up a notch for me soon......I'm running on empty here.



Sorry to hear that Ken- always darkest just before dawn..............


----------



## Kenbo

Mike1950 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of those days for me today. God I hope things step up a notch for me soon......I'm running on empty here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Ken- always darkest just before dawn..............
Click to expand...



I'm trying my damnedest to believe that Mike. I just keep plugging along and doing whatever it is that I do.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of those days for me today. God I hope things step up a notch for me soon......I'm running on empty here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Ken- always darkest just before dawn..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying my damnedest to believe that Mike. I just keep plugging along and doing whatever it is that I do.
Click to expand...


Ken, positive Vibes - I do not have proof that it helps but I can prove that negative vibes cannot help. having had maybe more then my share of adversity in my life- I will tell you that you do control your own destiny. We all have our destiny- yours will be what it is- enjoy what life brings- the alternative is not all that hot....... PS- Believe me- I know what I say is not that easy but in the end what other choice do we have...............


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> I had a really crappy day at work today, got into it with the boss, when your pissed of it's just better to walk away. I know me and when you confront me on something and give me an ultimatum and I think your out of line I'll tell you to f off and shove the job. So I just walked away steamed but still employed, I think I'm gonna go mow the lawn, I like cutting the grass, smells good and gives me time to think and cool off.



thats what i like about you greg my freind your indian name is ----take no shiit tick


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of those days for me today. God I hope things step up a notch for me soon......I'm running on empty here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Ken- always darkest just before dawn..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying my damnedest to believe that Mike. I just keep plugging along and doing whatever it is that I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ken, positive Vibes - I do not have proof that it helps but I can prove that negative vibes cannot help. having had maybe more then my share of adversity in my life- I will tell you that you do control your own destiny. We all have our destiny- yours will be what it is- enjoy what life brings- the alternative is not all that hot....... PS- Believe me- I know what I say is not that easy but in the end what other choice do we have...............
Click to expand...

In addition to what Mike is saying. I truly believe in the fact that if you don't like the situation your in change it, we have free will to do what we will. I have even quit jobs that I made good money at because I hated the job and wasn't happy, I learned being happy was more important. Same thing goes in relationships, if you don't like it change it, or get out. Life is to short to be miserable. I find that the older I get the less crap I will tolerate from people. But that's just me. For you maybe it's different, figure out what is really upsetting you and fix it. :dunno:


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of those days for me today. God I hope things step up a notch for me soon......I'm running on empty here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Ken- always darkest just before dawn..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying my damnedest to believe that Mike. I just keep plugging along and doing whatever it is that I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ken, positive Vibes - I do not have proof that it helps but I can prove that negative vibes cannot help. having had maybe more then my share of adversity in my life- I will tell you that you do control your own destiny. We all have our destiny- yours will be what it is- enjoy what life brings- the alternative is not all that hot....... PS- Believe me- I know what I say is not that easy but in the end what other choice do we have...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In addition to what Mike is saying. I truly believe in the fact that if you don't like the situation your in change it, we have free will to do what we will. I have even quit jobs that I made good money at because I hated the job and wasn't happy, I learned being happy was more important. Same thing goes in relationships, if you don't like it change it, or get out. Life is to short to be miserable. I find that the older I get the less crap I will tolerate from people. But that's just me. For you maybe it's different, figure out what is really upsetting you and fix it. :dunno:
Click to expand...


You and I share the exact same policy. I too believe in changing what it is that makes you unhappy. It's a good policy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Ken- always darkest just before dawn..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying my damnedest to believe that Mike. I just keep plugging along and doing whatever it is that I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ken, positive Vibes - I do not have proof that it helps but I can prove that negative vibes cannot help. having had maybe more then my share of adversity in my life- I will tell you that you do control your own destiny. We all have our destiny- yours will be what it is- enjoy what life brings- the alternative is not all that hot....... PS- Believe me- I know what I say is not that easy but in the end what other choice do we have...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In addition to what Mike is saying. I truly believe in the fact that if you don't like the situation your in change it, we have free will to do what we will. I have even quit jobs that I made good money at because I hated the job and wasn't happy, I learned being happy was more important. Same thing goes in relationships, if you don't like it change it, or get out. Life is to short to be miserable. I find that the older I get the less crap I will tolerate from people. But that's just me. For you maybe it's different, figure out what is really upsetting you and fix it. :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I share the exact same policy. I too believe in changing what it is that makes you unhappy. It's a good policy.
Click to expand...

Well I see your up this morning and on the green side of the grass so it will be a good day, LOL. I hope you fare well today and all days, and find your mojo again. Think about this......all things change.................it's just temporary.


----------



## Brink

Today was nice


----------



## sprucegum

Absolutely wonderful so far. I went out to the shop at 6 AM to package a couple of small cherry burls that I had thought would take 2 MFRB's and I was able to get them into one LFRB . I was so happy I stuffed every nook and cranny with 2 x 2 and pen blanks. I just love beating the PO at their own game.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin

sprucegum said:


> I just love beating the PO at their own game. . . .



I don't think they need any help. Most every year for the past decade (and beyond I'm sure), almost like clockwork they say they're going to go bankrupt. They said it this year, last year, in 2011, 2010, and I know in previous years too. I don't think we need to worry though. Congress has forced them to stay open by subsidizing them each year. Why? Well heck, if the USPS folds, then congress would lose its long tradition of franking privileges, and we can't have congress paying their own way, now can we. 

The USPS is safe.


----------



## Kevin

We have a member who made a pen today because he said it was too hot to mill. I only wish I had been milling today. My taskmaster had me making new flower beds all day. RR ties are heavy - my back is toast. I haven't worked that hard since the last time I logged in the summer heat. :hang1:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> We have a member who made a pen today because he said it was too hot to mill. I only wish I had been milling today. My taskmaster had me making new flower beds all day. RR ties are heavy - my back is toast. I haven't worked that hard since the last time I logged in the summer heat. :hang1:



Ha- I have already planted the thousand flowers for Kathie. We did it in the cool weather of spring. But a few years ago I made all these raised beds with the landscape blocks. She said they are only 60 lbs- yes but there were a bazillion of them. I feel for you buddy- the older they get the worse this flower gig gets. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> We have a member who made a pen today because he said it was too hot to mill. I only wish I had been milling today. My taskmaster had me making new flower beds all day. RR ties are heavy - my back is toast. I haven't worked that hard since the last time I logged in the summer heat. :hang1:



You can come work for my bride, she has been nagging me for 2 years to paint the south end of the house. I finally did it now she is POed because I put my ladder in the flower bed. Better bring a freaking helicopter if you come.:dash2:


----------



## Kevin

mja979 said:


> Kevin were you a logger?



I guess I still am - just on sabbatical . . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a member who made a pen today because he said it was too hot to mill. I only wish I had been milling today. My taskmaster had me making new flower beds all day. RR ties are heavy - my back is toast. I haven't worked that hard since the last time I logged in the summer heat. :hang1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha- I have already planted the thousand flowers for Kathie. We did it in the cool weather of spring. But a few years ago I made all these raised beds with the landscape blocks. She said they are only 60 lbs- yes but there were a bazillion of them. I feel for you buddy- the older they get the worse this flower gig gets. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
Click to expand...


Some of the ties weigh upwards to 200 pounds none less than 150 and machinery or not, I still have to finagle them into final place. My lower back was not happy this morning out there finishing. It's loosened up again but still sore. I moved the last of the ties this a.am and finishing up installing the blocks and shoveling dirt from the loader to the beds. 

Hoping against hope I asked her yesterday - 

_"Ain't it too late to be doing this again?"

"It's never too late to be doing this. Again."_


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a member who made a pen today because he said it was too hot to mill. I only wish I had been milling today. My taskmaster had me making new flower beds all day. RR ties are heavy - my back is toast. I haven't worked that hard since the last time I logged in the summer heat. :hang1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha- I have already planted the thousand flowers for Kathie. We did it in the cool weather of spring. But a few years ago I made all these raised beds with the landscape blocks. She said they are only 60 lbs- yes but there were a bazillion of them. I feel for you buddy- the older they get the worse this flower gig gets. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the ties weigh upwards to 200 pounds none less than 150 and machinery or not, I still have to finagle them into final place. My lower back was not happy this morning out there finishing. It's loosened up again but still sore. I moved the last of the ties this a.am and finishing up installing the blocks and shoveling dirt from the loader to the beds.
> 
> Hoping against hope I asked her yesterday -
> 
> _"Ain't it too late to be doing this again?"
> 
> "It's never too late to be doing this. Again."_
Click to expand...


I know about the ties- I terraced a garden here 23 yrs ago- by hand 14 yrs ago I un terraced it. :dash2::dash2: put blocks in instead.........]"Ain't it too late to be doing this again?" as far as this statement and her answer- You might as well have a shovel bionically attached- there is plenty a digging in your future....:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

As far as this statement "


----------



## Kevin

mja979 said:


> ...
> Ex wife's first husband ...



I guess that makes him your former husband in law once removed?


----------



## Kevin

Okay Mike admit it; she made you build the pyramid of Giza single handedly on your lunch break, right?


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Okay Mike admit it; she made you build the pyramid of Giza single handedly on your lunch break, right?



I will take pictures; then you be the judge. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

Guess I got it easy. If Moma wants flower beds, she goes and makes them. Sometimes, she fills the wheel barrow with too much mulch, and can't get it up the hill. After I tease her for being a weakling, and I put an icy hot pad on my shoulder, I'll help her move the mulch.


----------



## Kevin

I don't disbelieve you - you missed the point. :i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I don't disbelieve you - you missed the point. :i_dunno:



No No I was not thinking that. :dash2::dash2::dash2: I was trying to show you how seemingly innocent the flower slope was but how slippery and steep it really was!!!


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> No No I was not thinking that. :dash2::dash2::dash2: I was trying to show you how seemingly innocent the flower slope was but how slippery and steep it really was!!!



I get it! Yup, I do!

The hill from the mulch pile rises 8' in 24', when the ground is wet, there's no traction. 

I tell her to zig-zag up the hill.


----------



## ripjack13

not a good day for me....i wish i could elaborate.


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> not a good day for me....i wish i could elaborate.


Sorry to hear that Rip, I hope things improve for you.


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I took Friday off of work which is pretty rare for me. I hardly ever miss work. Mrs Kenbo and I headed out to Niagara for the weekend. We made a stop on the way to visit one of her cousins for a couple of hours, and then headed to our destination. We stayed at the Four Points Sheraton and our room overlooked the falls. We spent plenty of time in the pool and in the hot tub and more than our share of walking around the city, looking at little shops and stopping to just enjoy the things around us.
Plenty of good food was had as well. On Saturday night, we really didn't have much to do, so we hit the IMAX theatre and saw Iron Man 3. Enjoyed that. Had breakfast this morning and then headed back into the city to finish off the weekend with an afternoon at the Toronto zoo, followed by dinner out with just the two of us. Any time spent in the Jeep this weekend was spent with the top down and the music cranked. The temperature was blistering all weekend with humidex factors well above 37 degrees. (That's over 98 for my American friends)
It was nice to just get away and enjoy things for a while.
[attachment=26690]
[attachment=26691]
[attachment=26692]
[attachment=26693]
[attachment=26694]


----------



## Kevin

Sounds like a great weekend Ken glad you took some time off - thanks for the trip report and the cool pics.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow does that bring back memories. 10 years ago I married my neighbor, bought a honda gold wing 1800, we got married on the fourth of july, on the fifth we took off on the bike for a 2 week motorcycle honey moon. First stop Niagra, on the Canadian side. Then off to Main through the Adirondacks. The Canadian side of the falls is awesome, did everything there, even did the helicopter ride. Thanks for the memories Ken, I hope that it was as relaxing and fun as it was for me and that it was what you where needing.


----------



## Brink

Ken, no stopping at Marineland?


----------



## jimmyjames

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a member who made a pen today because he said it was too hot to mill. I only wish I had been milling today. My taskmaster had me making new flower beds all day. RR ties are heavy - my back is toast. I haven't worked that hard since the last time I logged in the summer heat. :hang1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha- I have already planted the thousand flowers for Kathie. We did it in the cool weather of spring. But a few years ago I made all these raised beds with the landscape blocks. She said they are only 60 lbs- yes but there were a bazillion of them. I feel for you buddy- the older they get the worse this flower gig gets. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the ties weigh upwards to 200 pounds none less than 150 and machinery or not, I still have to finagle them into final place. My lower back was not happy this morning out there finishing. It's loosened up again but still sore. I moved the last of the ties this a.am and finishing up installing the blocks and shoveling dirt from the loader to the beds.
> 
> Hoping against hope I asked her yesterday -
> 
> _"Ain't it too late to be doing this again?"
> 
> "It's never too late to be doing this. Again."_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know about the ties- I terraced a garden here 23 yrs ago- by hand 14 yrs ago I un terraced it. :dash2::dash2: put blocks in instead.........]"Ain't it too late to be doing this again?" as far as this statement and her answer- You might as well have a shovel bionically attached- there is plenty a digging in your future....:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> As far as this statement "
Click to expand...


I worked for a landscaping company when I was in my late teams and all we did on our crew was tie retaining walls, we did entire housing developments, carrying those ties all day everyday was a nightmare, all I did was carry them all day, I was too low on the totem pole to be the guy that cut and drilled them , in the year I did that I'm sure I took many years of life out of my back...... the worst part about it is the cheap company I worked for didn't supply us with equipment so everything was done by hand, the rough grading was done before we would come in and we would have to hand carry all of the ties from the stacks in the driveway that were delivered from the lumber yard... sometimes we would have to carry them 100 yards or more.....


----------



## JonLanier

Been 3 weeks since my knee replacement and my first time back in the pulpit (3 Sundays). Had a great day! Nothing like getting back in the saddle. :no dice. more please:


----------



## Mike1950

Funny thing about ties is that they were the last wood product to go modern. My grandfather and dad hewed ties into the 50's in north Idaho. It was good money. I have a picture of them and 2 other men right after I was born working ties. I bought reused ties in the late 80's that had been pulled up for the defunct Millwauke RR and they were all Hand hewed.
Jimmy packing them all day had to be a horrible job........................


----------



## woodtickgreg

JonLanier said:


> Been 3 weeks since my knee replacement and my first time back in the pulpit (3 Sundays). Had a great day! Nothing like getting back in the saddle. :no dice. more please:


Good to see you are on the mend, that's a major surgery. It still amazes me what they can do with our fragile bodies now. My big sister had both knees done at the same time. Must feel good to be moving around again.


----------



## Kevin

Jim, I'm with Mike that had to be a tough ass job. Closest thing I ever did to that was tote rod irons all day for my uncle. They said I was too small and couldn't do it. After I lasted long enough to prove I could, two weeks, I quit. I hated it. I've always loved hard work but toting rod irons or rr ties all day every day for a paycheck is too much for this little leprechaun.


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Ken, no stopping at Marineland?



No Marineland. The only thing they have changed in 15 years is the price. 
I might go back one day, but for now, I don't have an interest.


----------



## JonLanier

woodtickgreg said:


> JonLanier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been 3 weeks since my knee replacement and my first time back in the pulpit (3 Sundays). Had a great day! Nothing like getting back in the saddle. :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you are on the mend, that's a major surgery. It still amazes me what they can do with our fragile bodies now. My big sister had both knees done at the same time. Must feel good to be moving around again.
Click to expand...


Thnks! Moving around.... well.... let's say I'm limping around. But yes, the first two weeks were horrid. Having more and more good days in a row now.

It is really strange thinking I've got titanium (or whatever metal) in my knee.


----------



## DKMD

JonLanier said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonLanier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been 3 weeks since my knee replacement and my first time back in the pulpit (3 Sundays). Had a great day! Nothing like getting back in the saddle. :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you are on the mend, that's a major surgery. It still amazes me what they can do with our fragile bodies now. My big sister had both knees done at the same time. Must feel good to be moving around again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thnks! Moving around.... well.... let's say I'm limping around. But yes, the first two weeks were horrid. Having more and more good days in a row now.
> 
> It is really strange thinking I've got titanium (or whatever metal) in my knee.
Click to expand...


Depending on the brand, it's likely an alloy containing cobalt, chromium, molybdenum, and various recycled pop cans...


----------



## JonLanier

DKMD said:


> JonLanier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonLanier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been 3 weeks since my knee replacement and my first time back in the pulpit (3 Sundays). Had a great day! Nothing like getting back in the saddle. :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you are on the mend, that's a major surgery. It still amazes me what they can do with our fragile bodies now. My big sister had both knees done at the same time. Must feel good to be moving around again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thnks! Moving around.... well.... let's say I'm limping around. But yes, the first two weeks were horrid. Having more and more good days in a row now.
> 
> It is really strange thinking I've got titanium (or whatever metal) in my knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on the brand, it's likely an alloy containing cobalt, chromium, molybdenum, and various recycled pop cans...
Click to expand...


:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

JonLanier said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonLanier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonLanier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been 3 weeks since my knee replacement and my first time back in the pulpit (3 Sundays). Had a great day! Nothing like getting back in the saddle. :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you are on the mend, that's a major surgery. It still amazes me what they can do with our fragile bodies now. My big sister had both knees done at the same time. Must feel good to be moving around again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thnks! Moving around.... well.... let's say I'm limping around. But yes, the first two weeks were horrid. Having more and more good days in a row now.
> 
> It is really strange thinking I've got titanium (or whatever metal) in my knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on the brand, it's likely an alloy containing cobalt, chromium, molybdenum, and various recycled pop cans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

I wonder if he will have to cary an oil can on rainy days like the tin man, LOL. Or set off metal detectors.


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> various recycled pop cans...




 :rofl2:  :wacko1: :rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

103° - very light breeze - no shade - only 7 more pieces to lay down - I love working in the sun! :irishjig:

I'm laying down 1 1/8 T&G subfloor behind the house, no shade ata ll where I'm working and getting none of the wind. Last month I couldn't even think about do this without probably dropping dead but I'm getting my mojo back. I think summer logging is actually in the realm of possibilities for me again. One thing at a time though first I need to finish this little project. back to the grind . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Maybe not ready for summer logging . . . just . . . yet. I went downhill all at once toward the end. :hang1: No complaints from me though it's been a great day.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Maybe not ready for summer logging . . . just . . . yet. I went downhill all at once toward the end. :hang1: No complaints from me though it's been a great day.


Reality just sucks sometimes don't it brother.  There comes a time in everyone's life when you realize you just can't do things the way you used to. The mind says you can but the body says no way. This realisation came for me a few years back. So now I have learned to pace myself and listen to my body. I still do the things I enjoy, just a little slower and not as hard. It's different for each individual, there is no shame in it, now I try to work smarter and not harder. Aging is just a part of living. I can't take the heat anymore, the eye's are not as good as they used to be, hearing is shot, hair is gray, got a keg instead of a six pack, gotta watch the back and know my limitations. I mention all of this so my friends and peers that are in my spot think about what they are doing so the can continue doing it for a long time.........you hearing me Kevin. .........I'm ok with not being a tough guy anymore, it's time to be smart and share our knowledge with the younger folks a little more.
I read in the bible that a man with gray hair wears a crown of wisdom.......
Here I go rambling again and thinking out loud. My last thoughts for the day before I go to bed and recharge for the next work day.


----------



## Kevin

I stay within my limits too. When I fall down from exhaustion, I crawl inside to the shower, then crawl to bed. Then pass out. No problem.


----------



## JonLanier

woodtickgreg said:


> JonLanier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonLanier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you are on the mend, that's a major surgery. It still amazes me what they can do with our fragile bodies now. My big sister had both knees done at the same time. Must feel good to be moving around again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnks! Moving around.... well.... let's say I'm limping around. But yes, the first two weeks were horrid. Having more and more good days in a row now.
> 
> It is really strange thinking I've got titanium (or whatever metal) in my knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on the brand, it's likely an alloy containing cobalt, chromium, molybdenum, and various recycled pop cans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if he will have to cary an oil can on rainy days like the tin man, LOL. Or set off metal detectors.
Click to expand...


hahahahaha... Actually they gave me a card to carry in my wallet that I am an official full knee replacement person. For when I go through metal detectors. Have not needed to use it...... yet.


----------



## JonLanier

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not ready for summer logging . . . just . . . yet. I went downhill all at once toward the end. :hang1: No complaints from me though it's been a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality just sucks sometimes don't it brother.  There comes a time in everyone's life when you realize you just can't do things the way you used to. The mind says you can but the body says no way. This realisation came for me a few years back. So now I have learned to pace myself and listen to my body. I still do the things I enjoy, just a little slower and not as hard. It's different for each individual, there is no shame in it, now I try to work smarter and not harder. Aging is just a part of living. I can't take the heat anymore, the eye's are not as good as they used to be, hearing is shot, hair is gray, got a keg instead of a six pack, gotta watch the back and know my limitations. I mention all of this so my friends and peers that are in my spot think about what they are doing so the can continue doing it for a long time.........you hearing me Kevin. .........I'm ok with not being a tough guy anymore, it's time to be smart and share our knowledge with the younger folks a little more.
> I read in the bible that a man with gray hair wears a crown of wisdom.......
> Here I go rambling again and thinking out loud. My last thoughts for the day before I go to bed and recharge for the next work day.
Click to expand...


I would say after reading that. You are way ahead of the game. As Clint Eastwood said in some movie. "A man's got to know his limitations." I think when he does that.... he is wearing a crown of wisdom!


----------



## shadetree_1

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not ready for summer logging . . . just . . . yet. I went downhill all at once toward the end. :hang1: No complaints from me though it's been a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality just sucks sometimes don't it brother.  There comes a time in everyone's life when you realize you just can't do things the way you used to. The mind says you can but the body says no way. This realisation came for me a few years back. So now I have learned to pace myself and listen to my body. I still do the things I enjoy, just a little slower and not as hard. It's different for each individual, there is no shame in it, now I try to work smarter and not harder. Aging is just a part of living. I can't take the heat anymore, the eye's are not as good as they used to be, hearing is shot, hair is gray, got a keg instead of a six pack, gotta watch the back and know my limitations. I mention all of this so my friends and peers that are in my spot think about what they are doing so the can continue doing it for a long time.........you hearing me Kevin. .........I'm ok with not being a tough guy anymore, it's time to be smart and share our knowledge with the younger folks a little more.
> I read in the bible that a man with gray hair wears a crown of wisdom.......
> Here I go rambling again and thinking out loud. My last thoughts for the day before I go to bed and recharge for the next work day.
Click to expand...


Truer words were never spoken my friend! Every one of them.


----------



## shadetree_1

122 degrees in the shade by the pool, pool water temp 90 degrees, only saving grace was that the beer temp was 39 degrees!


----------



## Kevin

yeah it got hot even for me today. I knocked off from about 3 to 6 and took the wife to another town for a little shopping and some chow. Came back and worked til dark. Another good day.


----------



## Brink

Metal work, welding, machining, woodworking, eating, cocktails with Moma B, watching big bang theory until I fell asleep. 

Not a bad day


----------



## Vern Tator

Been without internet on my laptop since Friday evening, :dash2: Centurylink said the best they could do was Tuesday, when they are the one who owns the line that was apparently taken out by an overheight load. Well, the lineman showed up this AM and restrung the line, pretty good, but wait for it. No internet when he was done. Called century link again, they told me that it shouldn't be their fault and they wanted to charge me to fix it. I said that I had it before the cable was ripped off my house, now that they put it back I should have it. This started 2 immovable objects arguing and I was one of them. I told them I would not under any circumstances pay for them to fix their connection. I finally said " have a nice day" and hung up. They called back and said they could have someone out by Wednesday afternoon to look at it, but still wanted to be paid. I said fine and that since I had all this time without internet, I would go by the Comcast store and see what they could do. Again I said " have a nice day" and hung up. The Century link called back twice more to tell me how to behave when their man showed up. I hung up on them twice and quit answer them the next ring.
 Any way the reason I logged on to this site is to tell one and all about the photographer that came by and took pictures at the shop last Friday. She is a freelance photographer the takes site pictures for companies that are making commercials. I am in the running for a commercial for an Australian whiskey named Bullet. I didn't tell her that one day at a time I haven't had a drink in 25 years, but I love the idea. In fact I think if would be poetic justice if I got the spot. So that is all the news from here.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finally got to take the boat out for a fishing outing with the wife, which meant all work for me, I rigged all the rods, baited all the hooks, drove the boat, etc. I let her catch the fish so she could have some fun, and she did. It got really rough out on lake saint clair as the wind kicked up, the boat proved to be very sea worthy. I have plans to go out with a friend who is an avid fisherman and that will be a lot of fun for me and a little more serious fishing. I got the worst sunburn I have had in years! Like a redhead in the sun! My legs are the worst, virgin skin that hasn't seen the sun in years. Wherever the burn is the skin is tight and swollen, didn't sleep well at all last night, hopefully better tonight. The wife is pretty crispy too. But I sure like the boat, sure is good to be on the water again after 15 years or so. This is the smallest boat I have ever had at 16' but she was cheap and is very economical to operate too. I hope the sunburn heals quickly as the holliday weekend is a coming and the wife will be gone so that means I can fish all I want!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh and today I almost forgot to mention that I was offered a 2"x4"x 11' teak board for $40.00. Think I should take it? It is leftover wood from a friends familys estate sale, he was a boat builder. And before you ask I cannot get anything else, everything was kept within the family. Me I have no family, and when I kick the bucket my friends will be fighting to get into the basement and garage for the tool and wood stash, LOL Oh well, goodnight all, check on ya in the morning.


----------



## Kevin

Had a great day. Got a lot done. Haven't been this tired in a coons age. G'nite John boy. :-)


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Oh and today I almost forgot to mention that I was offered a 2"x4"x 11' teak board for $40.00. Think I should take it? It is leftover wood from a friends familys estate sale, he was a boat builder. And before you ask I cannot get anything else, everything was kept within the family. Me I have no family, and when I kick the bucket my friends will be fighting to get into the basement and garage for the tool and wood stash, LOL Oh well, goodnight all, check on ya in the morning.



If it is an old teak board sounds very cheap to me.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and today I almost forgot to mention that I was offered a 2"x4"x 11' teak board for $40.00. Think I should take it? It is leftover wood from a friends familys estate sale, he was a boat builder. And before you ask I cannot get anything else, everything was kept within the family. Me I have no family, and when I kick the bucket my friends will be fighting to get into the basement and garage for the tool and wood stash, LOL Oh well, goodnight all, check on ya in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is an old teak board sounds very cheap to me.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll probably grab it, I don't see a lot of thick teak around, most is 3/4.


----------



## bearmanric

Feeling better lost my very best friend last Tuesday. He was my best Pal. Feeling better finishing up Trade calls in the shop and blanks to trade today. Love turning call's. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/null_zps0e427144.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010

sorry for your loss ric. sometimes loseing your dog to me is worse than loseing anything . there always there for you no mater what very sad  duck


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> I finally got to take the boat out for a fishing outing with the wife, which meant all work for me, I rigged all the rods, baited all the hooks, drove the boat, etc. I let her catch the fish so she could have some fun, and she did. It got really rough out on lake saint clair as the wind kicked up, the boat proved to be very sea worthy. I have plans to go out with a friend who is an avid fisherman and that will be a lot of fun for me and a little more serious fishing. I got the worst sunburn I have had in years! Like a redhead in the sun! My legs are the worst, virgin skin that hasn't seen the sun in years. Wherever the burn is the skin is tight and swollen, didn't sleep well at all last night, hopefully better tonight. The wife is pretty crispy too. But I sure like the boat, sure is good to be on the water again after 15 years or so. This is the smallest boat I have ever had at 16' but she was cheap and is very economical to operate too. I hope the sunburn heals quickly as the holliday weekend is a coming and the wife will be gone so that means I can fish all I want!



good for you greg you go out and cross some eyeballs out there. sold my 16 footer 3 years ago best fishin boat i ever had got to get another i miss trolling for hog eyes :dash2::dash2::dash2: duck


----------



## rdnkmedic

A dog will love you when no one else will. Sorry for your loss. I know how you feel. Kevin


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have lost a few pets, dogs and cats, they where all my friends and more like members of the family. It hurts when you loose one but they give us so many years of joy and enrichen our lives. For the longest time I would come home and open the door and expect to see my dog standing there to great me and she wasn't, that just felt weird and empty. I have 6 little boxes on our mantle right now, and 5 new strays that we have taken in and given a good home, in return they give us laughter and love. Our house was empty without the pitter patter of little feet. When the time is right you will find a new friend, or that friend will find you, and your heart will be full again Rick.


----------



## Kevin

Sorry to hear that Rick. It's tough to lose them.


----------



## Kenbo

Just finished day 9 of a 12 day shift. This was so much easier when I was younger. :dash2:
3 more days to go and then the weekend.


----------



## JonLanier

bearmanric said:


> Feeling better lost my very best friend last Tuesday. He was my best Pal. Feeling better finishing up Trade calls in the shop and blanks to trade today. Love turning call's. Rick
> 
> http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/null_zps0e427144.jpg



I cried for 2 months when we lost our dog, Leia. They become such an intricate part of the family. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bearmanric

Thanks guys. When I walk into the shop in the morning. I say Hi to my buddy. He is buried in the lower field. Miss him in the shop. Rick


----------



## JonLanier

Finished my first lathe project since my knee replacement surgery (1 month ago). Took me way longer than normal but sure was nice to be out in the shop.


----------



## bearmanric

Hope you get well soon. Love my Lathe time. Rick


----------



## woodtickgreg

Garage door opener just took a crap! :censored2: Oh well it's 20 years old, time for a new one I guess. I really hadn't planned on changing the garage door opener on the holiday week end but.........at least I will have time to do it. Worst part will be clearing a hole to get under it, LOL. Maybe one with a key pad would be cool, :dunno:


----------



## Kevin

Worked out in it again all day. The front porch thermometer says 109° - the back says only 108°. I hope the back one is right I'd hate to think it was 109. Back of my calves are nearly blistered. Everything else was already tanned but the past two days I been wearing shorts and now I'm paying for it big time. Gonna knock off early take a shower let the wifey rub on some aloe and watch a movie with her. She's doing burgers right now so I'm done for the day.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Worked out in it again all day. The front porch thermometer says 109° - the back says only 108°. I hope the back one is right I'd hate to think it was 109. Back of my calves are nearly blistered. Everything else was already tanned but the past two days I been wearing shorts and now I'm paying for it big time. Gonna knock off early take a shower let the wifey rub on some aloe and watch a movie with her. She's doing burgers right now so I'm done for the day.


Still healing from my burn on sunday, I hope to be healed up to go fishin again on monday. I better get some sun screan this time.


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked out in it again all day. The front porch thermometer says 109° - the back says only 108°. I hope the back one is right I'd hate to think it was 109. Back of my calves are nearly blistered. Everything else was already tanned but the past two days I been wearing shorts and now I'm paying for it big time. Gonna knock off early take a shower let the wifey rub on some aloe and watch a movie with her. She's doing burgers right now so I'm done for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Still healing from my burn on sunday, I hope to be healed up to go fishin again on monday. I better get some sun screan this time.
Click to expand...


lol and a tano cover for that boat its like night and day under those tops.


----------



## Brink

So far, so good.

Went to a fly-in pancake breakfast.



[attachment=27191]


----------



## Kevin

Biplanes and flapjacks. That's a good day in my book.


----------



## woodtickgreg

My day is going great, the wife left for vacation today  And I have done absolutely nothing, just sitting on the couch and drinking coffee all morning. I guess I'm on vacation too! I do have to change out the garage door opener, maybe I should start on that, at least get the old one down and prep for the new one. But it was raining this morning, now it's just hot and sticky humid out. The thought of being in the garage with the door closed to remove the old opener is not appealing at the moment, it will be like a sauna in there, that's why I call it the kiln. :sad: Oh well guess I should do something, better get to it.


----------



## Vern Tator

Well Kevin, I guess that there is no sense in whinning about all the days we have had in the high 80s and low 90s.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the garage door opener job done, old one out and new one in, and everything works. Didn't take to much adjusting, dialed right in. And yes when I had to close the door to run wires and mount stuff it was hot as could be, sweating buckets. I am still healing from a pretty good sunburn from last sunday, pain stopped. I must have been ready to peal as the sweat just created blisters under the skin, wiped myself with a towel and they all popped, wierd. Now I'm just relaxing inside with the ac and eating a grilled swiss burger, yumm.


----------



## Brink

Momas ##th class reunion last night. She got all dolled up, had a great time. I'm sure her classmates are trying to figure out where did she dig up that beast. Was fun, I loved the stories from "back in the day". The disco tunes I could do without.


----------



## Kenbo

Finished my 12 day shift yesterday so I got home and polished up my Wrangler. Checked the weather report for today and there is no rain in the forecast. Calling for temps of 37C (98F) so I am taking the top down on the Jeep and heading out of town for the day. That means I will be giving up a day in the shop, but I think I need the cruise in my Jeep more right now.
Let's hope the forecast is right.


----------



## davduckman2010

Kenbo said:


> Finished my 12 day shift yesterday so I got home and polished up my Wrangler. Checked the weather report for today and there is no rain in the forecast. Calling for temps of 37C (98F) so I am taking the top down on the Jeep and heading out of town for the day. That means I will be giving up a day in the shop, but I think I need the cruise in my Jeep more right now.
> Let's hope the forecast is right.



quit hoggin all the sunshine up there ken cloady again here 40 days and 40 nights and my ambrosia arks not done yet:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: duck


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my 12 day shift yesterday so I got home and polished up my Wrangler. Checked the weather report for today and there is no rain in the forecast. Calling for temps of 37C (98F) so I am taking the top down on the Jeep and heading out of town for the day. That means I will be giving up a day in the shop, but I think I need the cruise in my Jeep more right now.
> Let's hope the forecast is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quit hoggin all the sunshine up there ken cloady again here 40 days and 40 nights and my ambrosia arks not done yet:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: duck
Click to expand...


Mid 50's at night and high 80's in the day- humidity 44%- absolutely perfect weather for the  The next time we see rain it will probably almost be my birthday!!!


----------



## Kenbo

Well, just got home. Over 12 hours later, and a whole lot of KM's clocked on the Wrangler. The forecast was right and it was a hot one. That black leather interior can burn if you're not careful. Either way, spent some time with some family out of town, had some good conversation, good food and lots of sun......maybe too much but I enjoyed the ride. It's one of my favourite things, driving my Jeep with the top down and I spent a lot of time doing that today. Tomorrow, however, is dedicated to the shop and working on the MRAP Cougar build.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Spent a great day on a date with my lovely bride of 17 years. We've been slammed lately and really needed a few hours away from here.


----------



## Brink

Moma's reunion weekend is winding down. What a fun time we had.

Yesterday I got to play mechanic, doing brakes on BIL van, cylinders, lines, the whole deal, while Moma and friends went on a wine tour. Guess if you like wine, the Finger Lakes region of NY is the place to be. I'd rather be under a van.


[attachment=27283]

Helped out at the sawmill for awhile, too.


[attachment=27284]

Later on, we all went to a classmates bar for more reunion partying. Sat outside on a hot evening, just as good a time as possible. Fun being around all the ladies :)


----------



## ripjack13

I worked in my yard with the mrs. Making the flower beds look good with mulch from my farmer neighbor. Going to get 2 more truckloads today. But first its off to the flea market.


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I worked in my yard with the mrs. Making the flower beds look good with mulch from my farmer neighbor. Going to get 2 more truckloads today. But first its off to the flea market.



Been there and done that this year. Sounds like our wifes have something in common.

[attachment=27285]

[attachment=27286]

I personally am considering having my name legally changed to "digger" :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## DKMD

Mike, in that first photo, it looks like there's some creepy looking fella in your yard taking pictures.


----------



## SENC

Notwithstanding various errands and duties this weekend, I managed a decent number of hours making shavings... got these blanks rought turned and drilled, and they'll sit like this for a few days to a few weeks (if I can keep my mitts of them).

Sorry it is upside down - I have no idea why... it is right-side up on my tablet.
Left to right (if upright): russian olive, HRB, imbuia, carob, LV, zebrawood; up front: bubinga and movingui

[attachment=27333]

edit: I flipped it for you...DKMD


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Mike, in that first photo, it looks like there's some creepy looking fella in your yard taking pictures.



David when I saw the pic on the computer I saw him and it kinda scared me but no worry- I looked out back and he was gone.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a good day today, weaseled out of mowin the lawn cuz it rained. BBQ'D a couple of swiss burgers again for dinner, got some work don on the lathe wiring. Went to the fishin tackle store to get some supplies. GOIN FISHIN IN TH AM!  Tomorrow's my birthday and I can't think of anything I would rather do than spend it on the lake drowning worms with a good friend. Got some nice crawlers, some sun block 2 million, and the boat fuel tanks are full. All the 4th of july idiots will be back to work and the lake should be nice and peacfull. Supposed to be hot and I'll have to watch the skys for thunder storms, I already have my escape rout planned and a good place to hide under a bridge if need be. Gonna be a great day. Good night all.


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> Had a good day today, weaseled out of mowin the lawn cuz it rained. BBQ'D a couple of swiss burgers again for dinner, got some work don on the lathe wiring. Went to the fishin tackle store to get some supplies. GOIN FISHIN IN TH AM!  Tomorrow's my birthday and I can't think of anything I would rather do than spend it on the lake drowning worms with a good friend. Got some nice crawlers, some sun block 2 million, and the boat fuel tanks are full. All the 4th of july idiots will be back to work and the lake should be nice and peacfull. Supposed to be hot and I'll have to watch the skys for thunder storms, I already have my escape rout planned and a good place to hide under a bridge if need be. Gonna be a great day. Good night all.



happy birthday you old woodturning fart duck


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a good day today, weaseled out of mowin the lawn cuz it rained. BBQ'D a couple of swiss burgers again for dinner, got some work don on the lathe wiring. Went to the fishin tackle store to get some supplies. GOIN FISHIN IN TH AM!  Tomorrow's my birthday and I can't think of anything I would rather do than spend it on the lake drowning worms with a good friend. Got some nice crawlers, some sun block 2 million, and the boat fuel tanks are full. All the 4th of july idiots will be back to work and the lake should be nice and peacfull. Supposed to be hot and I'll have to watch the skys for thunder storms, I already have my escape rout planned and a good place to hide under a bridge if need be. Gonna be a great day. Good night all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday you old woodturning fart duck
Click to expand...


Thanks ducky! Had a great day, cought a bunch of different fish, only 2 walleye though, few perch. Perfect weather, overcast and not too hot, variable breeze so we had a good drift. about 3:00 I saw storms coming so we headed in, good thing rained here pretty heavy and thunder and lightning too. My buddy took some pics and he's gonna email em to me, I'll see if I can get em on here later. Right now he's takin me out too dinner for my b day.


----------



## davduckman2010

congrates glad you had a good one out there greg those storms blew through here a little while ago gone now 15 days strait with rain :dash2::dash2::dash2: duck


----------



## Kevin

Happy birthday Greg. Won't be long and you'll be catching up to the  codger. In fact once he's in the nursing home and can no longer post you'll *be* the  codger.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Happy birthday Greg. Won't be long and you'll be catching up to the  codger. In fact once he's in the nursing home and can no longer post you'll *be* the  codger.



:fit::fit::rant2::rant2::smack::ripped::cry3::awwwman::protest::stirthepot::ireful::ireful:


----------



## Kevin

My grand boys sure know how to beat the Texas heat. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/BoysMelon_zpsd65072b8.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010

he called you an old dude


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> My grand boys sure know how to beat the Texas heat.
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/BoysMelon_zpsd65072b8.jpg



hey kevin did you know they look almost the same---- great looking boys there gettin big yep


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> he called you an old dude



What is really bad is I emptied and filled my kiln today and I feel old!!!:dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin- they sure have grown since you posted the last pictures. I bet those two are characters.............


----------



## Kevin

Yes they definitely are. They keep us in stitches for sure.


----------



## davduckman2010

mike those little suckers got that look in there eyes . can you see them with a chainsaw each . there wont be a elder in texas


----------



## woodtickgreg

I was at the store on saturday and I passed a big pallet of watermellons, so I grabbed one, seedless too. I ate half that day and half on the boat today. But it didn't make me feel as young as those 2 boys.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Took me forever to figure out how to get pics from my email to my photos on my computer so I could resize them with photo shop, whew! Any way here's a couple of todays fun, I really did have a great time with my friend today, we sure had some laughs.

First pic is heading out in the am with a cup o coffee. Notice the stylish hat. 
[attachment=27373]

Next is a nice eatin size walleye.[attachment=27374]

And my friend Rick with one of many small mouth bass we caught this day.


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> Took me forever to figure out how to get pics from my email to my photos on my computer so I could resize them with photo shop, whew! Any way here's a couple of todays fun, I really did have a great time with my friend today, we sure had some laughs.
> 
> First pic is heading out in the am with a cup o coffee. Notice the stylish hat.
> 
> 
> Next is a nice eatin size walleye.
> 
> And my friend Rick with one of many small mouth bass we caught this day.



watermelon and walleye cruisein around good times


----------



## JonLanier

woodtickgreg said:


> Took me forever to figure out how to get pics from my email to my photos on my computer so I could resize them with photo shop, whew! Any way here's a couple of todays fun, I really did have a great time with my friend today, we sure had some laughs.
> 
> First pic is heading out in the am with a cup o coffee. Notice the stylish hat.
> 
> 
> Next is a nice eatin size walleye.
> 
> And my friend Rick with one of many small mouth bass we caught this day.



I don't understand why people go fishing when they could be in the shop turning something. Or even doing some flat work.


----------



## ripjack13

If I could have a house boat converted into a woodshop....


----------



## woodtickgreg

JonLanier said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took me forever to figure out how to get pics from my email to my photos on my computer so I could resize them with photo shop, whew! Any way here's a couple of todays fun, I really did have a great time with my friend today, we sure had some laughs.
> 
> First pic is heading out in the am with a cup o coffee. Notice the stylish hat.
> 
> 
> Next is a nice eatin size walleye.
> 
> And my friend Rick with one of many small mouth bass we caught this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why people go fishing when they could be in the shop turning something. Or even doing some flat work.
Click to expand...

It's all about balance, too much of anything is not good, but a little bit of a lot of things makes for a happier and better rounded woodtick. Right now I'm gonna go play with some electricity and do some wiring.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here's some more of yesterdays balance, most people do not get to be so close to an ocean freighter under power, pretty cool and I never tire of it.
Click on the pics to see them better.
[attachment=27416]

[attachment=27417]

And one more of me just being stupid happy and content and totally enjoying myself and the day. 
[attachment=27418]


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> Here's some more of yesterdays balance, most people do not get to be so close to an ocean freighter under power, pretty cool and I never tire of it.
> Click on the pics to see them better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more of me just being stupid happy and content and totally enjoying myself and the day.



ahhh good times ---no one bothers you in that zone


----------



## ripjack13

No one 'cept those pesky fish. Ha!


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> It's all about balance, too much of anything is not good, . . .



So, too much balance is not good either?


----------



## Kevin

Today we were in Lowes and happened across some granite counter tops that were cut for a young couple that decided they didn't want them, so Lowes had to take them back. Three tops one of them quite small but about 25 square feet total, most f it in two tops - all marked down to $500. I told the lady in cabinets I have no idea what we would do with them but if she'd take $300 for them we'd figure it out. She said they were a $2080 self install order originally and I didn't budge and said well I'll take them off your hands for $300 even though I have no idea what to do with them. She said well . . . . okay. 

Of course I knew all along what I will do with them . . . . . outdoor kitchen! I've been planning one beside the smoker and these are almost made to order. Certainly I can make them work and they'll look like it was planned. But it gets even better . . . they're the exact same granite as in our kitchen!!!! 

 :irishjig:  

Some days the sun even shines on a dog's ass.


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Today we were in Lowes and happened across some granite counter tops that were cut for a young couple that decided they didn't want them, so Lowes had to take them back. Three tops one of them quite small but about 25 square feet total, most f it in two tops - all marked down to $500. I told the lady in cabinets I have no idea what we would do with them but if she'd take $300 for them we'd figure it out. She said they were a $2080 self install order originally and I didn't budge and said well I'll take them off your hands for $300 even though I have no idea what to do with them. She said well . . . . okay.
> 
> Of course I knew all along what I will do with them . . . . . outdoor kitchen! I've been planning one beside the smoker and these are almost made to order. Certainly I can make them work and they'll look like it was planned. But it gets even better . . . they're the exact same granite as in our kitchen!!!!
> 
> :irishjig:
> 
> Some days the sun even shines on a dog's ass.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAY TO GO KEVIN those are pricy


----------



## woodtickgreg

Woof Woof :hatsoff:


----------



## DKMD

Looking forward to seeing them at the first annual Woodbarter BBQ and BS symposium!


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Looking forward to seeing them at the first annual Woodbarter BBQ and BS symposium!



Stop pressuring me, we work slow down here.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them at the first annual Woodbarter BBQ and BS symposium!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop pressuring me, we work slow down here.
Click to expand...


Must be working on the BBQ 'cause I know there's plenty of BS available already.


----------



## Mike1950

I have to agree- the BS is very deep!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

An outdoor kitchen ROCKS !!!!!!!!
The question is - do you have the chef skills to back one up ?
We will require pictures, recipes and an affidavit from Terry for verification


----------



## Brink

[attachment=27452]

It's days like this when I realize how many friends I have.


----------



## rdnkmedic

DKMD said:


> Looking forward to seeing them at the first annual Woodbarter BBQ and BS symposium!



I've already requested the vacation time. Just need to get the dates locked down. Gonna be a good time.


----------



## Kevin

rdnkmedic said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them at the first annual Woodbarter BBQ and BS symposium!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already requested the vacation time. Just need to get the dates locked down. Gonna be a good time.
Click to expand...


Just to be clear I cannot actually remember how this got started or who it was that suggested it. I'm not averse to the idea but I haven't put any serious thought into it at all - other than just the banter here on the forum. But it's way too early to be asking for time off since I don't even have a clue when we'd do it. 

I want to do it and tentatively plan to, but I've been to several online diving meets and there's a big difference between going to one and hosting one. You can always leave when you want, but hosting one, no matter what happens (and something usually does) you're stuck with the situation. Maybe since we're woodworkers and all I've ever experienced were divers, maybe it would be different. But let me get further along in the decision tree before anyone starts making concrete plans...


----------



## SENC

Kevin, don't worry about hosting. Just leave a key under the mat. We can help ourselves (to your beer and wood) just fine on our own. Feel free to drop by yourself, ifyou'd like!


----------



## Kevin

I like that idea. I live in Enid Oklahoma I'll give the address and directions in reply to each RSVP. :new_russian:


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I like that idea. I live in Enid Oklahoma I'll give the address and directions in reply to each RSVP. :new_russian:



As much as I've been working lately, the key under the mat would be the only way for me to host anything.:dash2: Just sweep up the shavings and turn the lights off when you leave. 

Oh, you can just stack the burls and figured wood offerings you bring outside the shop...


----------



## rdnkmedic

Sooooooooooo, do I need to cancel my reservations?


----------



## Kevin

rdnkmedic said:


> Sooooooooooo, do I need to cancel my reservations?



What reservations did you make? :i_dunno:


----------



## Kenbo

Bad back day 5. Still going to work for 10 hours every day and still suffering through it. I may have to break down and get some professional help here.


----------



## cabomhn

It's been a little hectic lately. My plane project is put on hold for a little while during some garage work we have going on right now. I've always wanted to learn how to draw so over the past couple of weeks I have been trying some drawing. I started with a couple little things and I decided I wanted to try a bird. Here is what I came up with...

[attachment=27519]

I'm pretty happy with it so I just thought I would share. It's never going to replace woodworking but it's definitely another thing to relieve some stress every once and a while!


----------



## Kenbo

cabomhn said:


> It's been a little hectic lately. My plane project is put on hold for a little while during some garage work we have going on right now. I've always wanted to learn how to draw so over the past couple of weeks I have been trying some drawing. I started with a couple little things and I decided I wanted to try a bird. Here is what I came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty happy with it so I just thought I would share. It's never going to replace woodworking but it's definitely another thing to relieve some stress every once and a while!




Awesome stuff. I love it.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kenbo said:


> Bad back day 5. Still going to work for 10 hours every day and still suffering through it. I may have to break down and get some professional help here.



Sorry to hear that Ken - there is nothing worse than back pain like that. Back in about 87 I dislocated two vertebrae, and bulged two discs all in one shot. It still comes back to haunt me from time to time and is miserable when it does. Take it easy and give it the rest it needs to heal
Scott


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Bad back day 5. Still going to work for 10 hours every day and still suffering through it. I may have to break down and get some professional help here.



Probably would be a good Idea!! I know when my back is giving me trouble the usual culprit is stress. :dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kenbo

Mike1950 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad back day 5. Still going to work for 10 hours every day and still suffering through it. I may have to break down and get some professional help here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would be a good Idea!! I know when my back is giving me trouble the usual culprit is stress. :dash2::dash2:
Click to expand...



Almost brings tears to my eyes just to get out of bed and sit upright. Walking is tolerable, but sometimes a rogue pain will shoot through and take my legs out which, of course, causes more back pain. Don't even get me started on sneezing.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad back day 5. Still going to work for 10 hours every day and still suffering through it. I may have to break down and get some professional help here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would be a good Idea!! I know when my back is giving me trouble the usual culprit is stress. :dash2::dash2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Almost brings tears to my eyes just to get out of bed and sit upright. Walking is tolerable, but sometimes a rogue pain will shoot through and take my legs out which, of course, causes more back pain. Don't even get me started on sneezing.
Click to expand...


Not a doc but have had back problem for 30 yrs. My Doc Is a DO- so I go there to get adjusted. Sounds like spasms. A whole new kind of pain. I take a hot bath in the AM just to get it loose....... Take it easy.


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad back day 5. Still going to work for 10 hours every day and still suffering through it. I may have to break down and get some professional help here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would be a good Idea!! I know when my back is giving me trouble the usual culprit is stress. :dash2::dash2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Almost brings tears to my eyes just to get out of bed and sit upright. Walking is tolerable, but sometimes a rogue pain will shoot through and take my legs out which, of course, causes more back pain. Don't even get me started on sneezing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a doc but have had back problem for 30 yrs. My Doc Is a DO- so I go there to get adjusted. Sounds like spasms. A whole new kind of pain. I take a hot bath in the AM just to get it loose....... Take it easy.
Click to expand...


PS. In the late 80's we had a water bed. I was alone and one morning the only way I could get out of the damn thing was roll out. Now that was absolutely no fun.


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> Almost brings tears to my eyes just to get out of bed and sit upright. Walking is tolerable, but sometimes a rogue pain will shoot through and take my legs out which, of course, causes more back pain. Don't even get me started on sneezing.



Ken, get it checked out. If a disc herniated, and a nerve is pinched, it won't get better and the pain may become permanent.


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> It's days like this when I realize how many friends I have.


 
What am I looking at in your pic? :dunno:


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> What am I looking at in your pic? :dunno:



A/C recharging machine.


----------



## ripjack13

Oh....For a minute I thought you were in the Hospital. Pheww.


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Oh....For a minute I thought you were in the Hospital. Pheww.



Lol, no. 
When I'm in the hospital, no one takes notice. When an a/c breaks in this weather...


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> When I'm in the hospital, no one takes notice.



Not so. I came to visit when you had your little operation, but didn't have the heart to wake you . . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/monkey-in-jammu-hospital-295_zps7331dd0c.jpg


----------



## ripjack13

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

Having a tail removed is not "a little operation". The postoperative depression was rough, I can't swing by anymore, and hanging out just ain't the same.


[attachment=27583]


----------



## Brink

[attachment=27654]



[attachment=27655]

I made a hub.



[attachment=27656]

I balanced a flywheel



[attachment=27657]

Did some welding.



[attachment=27658]

Glued some wood.

Ate half a pizza.

A pretty ok day.


----------



## Andrew M

Been a pretty successful day overall. Got quite a bit of shop time in and ended the day with a little bit of frog gigging. Had to sport the Ruger for snake control so I figured it was picture worthy,
[attachment=27897]


----------



## Andrew M

Been a pretty successful day overall. Got quite a bit of shop time in and ended the day with a little bit of frog gigging. Had to sport the Ruger for snake control so I figured it was picture worthy, 
[attachment=27898]


----------



## LSCG

Andrew M said:


> Been a pretty successful day overall. Got quite a bit of shop time in and ended the day with a little bit of frog gigging. Had to sport the Ruger for snake control so I figured it was picture worthy,



nice catch!

is that the SR9?


----------



## Andrew M

No that's the P345.


----------



## sbwertz

Just got back from four days in Los Angeles. NEVER AGAIN will I drive in downtown LA. Three old friends met there for a "hen party" for four days. I was the only one who drove. One of the others had a meeting to go to so she made the hotel reservations. In Beverly Hills! 

First of all a TINY hotel room (two double beds and a tiny table and one chair and a bathroom. Double beds because queens wouldn't fit. No pool, small 4 person hot tub, "exercise room" with a treadmill and an exercycle. $202 a night PLUS $16 a night for parking. And I had to leave my car keys at the desk because the cars were parked four deep and you had to move cars every time someone wanted to come in or go out. If you wanted to leave and your car was parked in the middle, you had to wait while they moved cars so you could get out.

Since I had the only car, I had to do all the driving. I'm still twitching. Those people are CRAZY. Never....never....

I'm recovering, but slowly. I only twitch occasionally now.

Sharon


----------



## drycreek

I feel for you not a pretty picture.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a good productive day, worked at the power equipment shop, came home and got all my honey doo's done. I'm going to bed right now and I'm going fishing in the morning.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ... I'm going fishing in the morning.



Don't forget your sunscreen UV100+


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm going fishing in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your sunscreen UV100+
Click to expand...


I will bet he does not!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Terry and I took the grand boys to eat then to the matinée - Despicable Me. Pretty funny one. Then we took them to see mimi and poppa (my mom and dad) until it got close to time for her to have to get ready to go to work where she is now. Home alone and fixing to play the computer a game of chess - level 4 out of 10 .... I feel like stomping it into the dirt tonight and do not want a challenge.  then probably plug in an episode of Dogfights (aerial battle not dogs fighting) or something like that. The noise of the engines lulls me to sleep until Terry calls around 2 or 3 to ask how I'm doing. 

_"Sleeping. What are you doing?"

"Working. Go back to sleep."

"Okay good night"_

:i_dunno:

It's been another great day I am still above ground.


----------



## Kevin

It's not my night for chess it already beat me - on level 4!


----------



## kazuma78

Today has been a good day. I got my room completely cleaned and my wood organized and I finished making mine and my fiancees wedding bands. Sorry the pictures are bad I took them with my phone. Maybe ill try and post some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin

Oh man that's awesome. Have you posted a thread about this somewhere? What they are made of and how you did it etc.?


----------



## drycreek

It's been a great day sent a little time in the shop turned a stopper, cut a bunch of call blanks, and got a few pcs of crotch walnut ready now it's time to give it a good cleaning. It's all good though first time in a while that I've sent any amount of time out there. The boss cooked a great meal or two today went to the gym what more could a guy want.


----------



## kazuma78

Kevin said:


> Oh man that's awesome. Have you posted a thread about this somewhere? What they are made of and how you did it etc.?



I can, I didnt know which topic to put it under. They are made from American Platinum bullion coins. I have made her a couple from silver before but I wanted our wedding rings to be special. I also made the bridesmaids each their own rings from silver quarters.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Josh - those are awesome. I agree with Kevin - you have to post a build thread on those. Put it in the classroom 
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm going fishing in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your sunscreen UV100+
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will bet he does not!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Funny you two, I got the 100 and it's already in the boat!


----------



## Brink

[attachment=27977]

I welded and stuff



[attachment=27978]

I installed a plug-out inverter in a Prius



[attachment=27979]

Then Germanfest with Moma B. lots of food, leberkase, warm potato salad, sauerkraut, potato pancakes, pitchers of beer, Jaegermeister, apple strudel. Hot as heck, beer band was loud, people are friendly.

Tough being Brink.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had another great day on the lake, started out nice and cool, calm winds, nothing on the lake but fishermen. The winds picked up a little for a good drift, saw 2 large musky jump out of the water, 1 right next to the boat! That was very cool. We cought a little bit of everything, perch, walleye, bass, big sheeps head (freshwater drum). Very relaxing and had a lot of fun, took a friend that I work with, he enjoyed himself too. 

My friend vinnie with one of the walleye's, perfect eating size.
[attachment=28012]

Me with a big sheeps head, no good for eating but man do they put up a fight, kinda like a freshwater bulldozer.
[attachment=28013]


----------



## Kevin

Greg if you soak them in salt water overnight and call them white perch instead of sheepshead they'll taste better.


----------



## rob3232

Kevin said:


> Greg if you soak them in salt water overnight and call them white perch instead of sheepshead they'll taste better.



Kevin is right. My grandparents always kept them. Soaked them in salt water. Not so much the really big ones. We ate them with the sunfish and nobody knew the diff. Also, if you do clean them just behind theire eyes they have little shiny pieces of something that are kind of pearl..ish. (2) - one on each side ) Smaller than a dime but if look long enough you will find them? Thanks for bringing back the memory!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

rob3232 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg if you soak them in salt water overnight and call them white perch instead of sheepshead they'll taste better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin is right. My grandparents always kept them. Soaked them in salt water. Not so much the really big ones. We ate them with the sunfish and nobody knew the diff. Also, if you do clean them just behind theire eyes they have little shiny pieces of something that are kind of pearl..ish. (2) - one on each side ) Smaller than a dime but if look long enough you will find them? Thanks for bringing back the memory!!
Click to expand...

I can catch these things anytime, the are fun as all get out because they really fight. Eating them, no thanks, especially if I have to work that hard to attempt to make them taste good.  Plenty of walleye and perch in the lake, my preferred table fare, or blue gills and sunfish. I have herd of the shiny little rocks in there head but never cut one up to look for them. I just enjoy the fight and then release them. I have always had a rule, I don't kill anything that I don't intend to eat........except rats!


----------



## rob3232

woodtickgreg said:


> rob3232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg if you soak them in salt water overnight and call them white perch instead of sheepshead they'll taste better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin is right. My grandparents always kept them. Soaked them in salt water. Not so much the really big ones. We ate them with the sunfish and nobody knew the diff. Also, if you do clean them just behind theire eyes they have little shiny pieces of something that are kind of pearl..ish. (2) - one on each side ) Smaller than a dime but if look long enough you will find them? Thanks for bringing back the memory!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can catch these things anytime, the are fun as all get out because they really fight. Eating them, no thanks, especially if I have to work that hard to attempt to make them taste good.  Plenty of walleye and perch in the lake, my preferred table fare, or blue gills and sunfish. I have herd of the shiny little rocks in there head but never cut one up to look for them. I just enjoy the fight and then release them. I have always had a rule, I don't kill anything that I don't intend to eat........except rats!
Click to expand...


Two - shay (Ha- Ha) ... I will not tell you the rat stories then:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: J/K I prefer sunnies and perch myself and really do not like bass! Especially, rock bass! I grew up on the river and like to hear stories about other people living on it. I did not intend for you to kill one just to look inside. I said" if you clean one you could"?? Never know what they taste like until you try it!
If you release a small fish that has been hooked bad or swallowed the hook ...Oh well you know!!


----------



## Kevin

I don't really like freshwater fish at all. But I haven't tried some of the northern fresh water meat they make all the fuss about so I can't say I wouldn't like it. Crappie is okay at best but not compared to most of the ocean fish I grew up eating.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I don't really like freshwater fish at all. But I haven't tried some of the northern fresh water meat they make all the fuss about so I can't say I wouldn't like it. Crappie is okay at best but not compared to most of the ocean fish I grew up eating.



I grew up in San Diego, Cali, I also spent a good part of my teen years fishing and free diving in the pacific. Fished a great deal in the Baja gulf in mexico , that was amazing. Yes I am rather fond of salt water fish myself. But I have to say a mess of walleye is great too, truly delicious white sweet flaky meat, and 10 to 12 bucks a pound in the store. I don't think I could really choose one over the other, all are good just a little different. Whenever I get near an ocean I always try to get out and fish if I can.


----------



## rob3232

Kevin said:


> I don't really like freshwater fish at all. But I haven't tried some of the northern fresh water meat they make all the fuss about so I can't say I wouldn't like it. Crappie is okay at best but not compared to most of the ocean fish I grew up eating.



Perch, walleye, and sunfish if you get a chance. Ocean is my fav. too but not offered fresh to often in my neiborhood:lolol::lolol: King crab on a special occasion is as close as we get


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like freshwater fish at all. But I haven't tried some of the northern fresh water meat they make all the fuss about so I can't say I wouldn't like it. Crappie is okay at best but not compared to most of the ocean fish I grew up eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in San Diego, Cali, I also spent a good part of my teen years fishing and free diving in the pacific. Fished a great deal in the Baja gulf in mexico , that was amazing. Yes I am rather fond of salt water fish myself. But I have to say a mess of walleye is great too, truly delicious white sweet flaky meat, and 10 to 12 bucks a pound in the store. I don't think I could really choose one over the other, all are good just a little different. Whenever I get near an ocean I always try to get out and fish if I can.
Click to expand...


walleye :good blugill /crappie:good2 perch

sheephead


----------



## rob3232

davduckman2010 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like freshwater fish at all. But I haven't tried some of the northern fresh water meat they make all the fuss about so I can't say I wouldn't like it. Crappie is okay at best but not compared to most of the ocean fish I grew up eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in San Diego, Cali, I also spent a good part of my teen years fishing and free diving in the pacific. Fished a great deal in the Baja gulf in mexico , that was amazing. Yes I am rather fond of salt water fish myself. But I have to say a mess of walleye is great too, truly delicious white sweet flaky meat, and 10 to 12 bucks a pound in the store. I don't think I could really choose one over the other, all are good just a little different. Whenever I get near an ocean I always try to get out and fish if I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> walleye :good blugill /crappie:good2 perch
> 
> sheephead
Click to expand...


Have you ever tried it?? Just curiose. I'm not saying that it is good, only curiouse.?? They eat the same as the bass do... I think? Take minnows and worms on top
of the water and down below.
Really not trying to convince anyone to eat sheapshead but just offering that maybe it might not be soo... badd.. Damn , Now I am going to have to filet a couple to see Note to wife: you got your wish:: we are going sheepshead fishing! Thanks guys!! I'll post some pict's if we have any luck. And if you would like I'll send you some of the leftovers in a LFRGB :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:Just kidding! 
Thanks guys and have a great night!


----------



## Mike1950

I like the cold water trout- bass-perch-crappies-walleye- northern pike. But the real fun here is either the steelhead fishing- I have a honey hole. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Or going to Rufous lake- I think it is the lake behind chief Joseph dam on the Columbia river. They net pen raise Triploid trout- they mess with their chromosomes so they cannot reproduce. Lots of them escape the pens. When you look at a 5-25 pounder that looks like a pregnant football - you think -I spent that much energy on f..... hold it I think this might be X rated. 

Back to the fish- I went out with one of my suppliers in Jan- He paid for the boat ride- almost froze my a.. off. when It gets really cold they let lots of water out of Grand Coulee dam. The fish congregate and they drift fish in the lake. This is a huge lake. 4 of us caught 28 fish- you only get to keep 2. The smallest was 5 and the biggest was 23. They break the state record there almost every year. They are delicious out of that 35 degree water.


----------



## Sprung

Man, you guys are making me want to go fishing. I've only been fishing 2 or 3 times in the last few years... Unfortunately my favorite fishing buddy (my dad) lives 1000 miles away.


It's been a good few days. Friday, which is typically my only full day off, I spent at home. Made breakfast for my wife and I. Played with my son. Had some shop time in the afternoon. Made us dinner. (I'm the chief cook in our house by virtue of the fact that I'm a really good cook. My wife is better at baking.) Spent the evening hanging out with my wife and son.

Saturday we all drove over to Fargo and did a little shopping and also hit some garage sales over there. Got some good stuff for our son. My wife let me stop at a tool only sale. I got a Stanley #7 Type 4 in rust bucket, but salvageable, condition, a #5 in decent shape, a cheapie block plane, some auger bits, some more regular drill bits, and a 1/3hp electric motor all for $25.  The auger bits will allow me to finally use my great-grandfather's brace that I got when my great-grandmother passed away when I was 9 or 10 - didn't have any bits for it until now. The 1/3 hp motor, if it runs, I am planning on making a homemade 12" disc sander with it. And I'm looking forward to getting that 130+ year old #7 back into working order. Went into work for a few hours that night.

Sunday I worked and spent a lot of time hanging out with my family.

It was a good weekend! Today I'm at work and my right knee is killing me - can barely walk. Don't know why, but it's been bothering me on and off (though more on than off...) since last week sometime.


----------



## Kevin

Sounds like y'all had a fun day Matt. Take care of that knee.




Sprung said:


> '''
> 
> Saturday we all drove over to Fargo '''



If you ever run into Margie let her know I'm a big fan.


----------



## ripjack13

It's funny to me....do you guys know how many perch and sunfish I have thrown back because my father said they were not a good fish to eat?...huge ones too....:dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> It's funny to me....do you guys know how many perch and sunfish I have thrown back because my father said they were not a good fish to eat?...huge ones too....:dash2:


People pay good money here for a perch dinner. And a mess of blue gills or sunfish? .......yum, sweet white meat. Fun as heck to catch too!


----------



## Brink

[attachment=28304]

Been fine, so far.


----------



## Kevin

I didn't snatch this off the net somewhere. I was tanking up today in town, at a station I haven't used in nearly 20 Years. Still has the old pumps on the island. As I was fueling up I noticed the sign and had the get the wife out of the truck to snap a pic of it. You might live in a redneck town if you see a sign like this on your fuel pumps . . . . . . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/RedneckGasPump2_zps0a2b1223.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames

Had an excellent day, took a vacation day today, stacked and stickered a ton of maple, anchor sealed 300+ board feet of walnut burl and now I'm home spending time with my daughter, and..... my wife is grilling me a gigantic steak!


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to me....do you guys know how many perch and sunfish I have thrown back because my father said they were not a good fish to eat?...huge ones too....:dash2:
> 
> 
> 
> People pay good money here for a perch dinner. And a mess of blue gills or sunfish? .......yum, sweet white meat. Fun as heck to catch too!
Click to expand...


i pay good money for a perch dinner its called a 5 dozen minnows  duck


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a pretty good day today, I took a vacation day off of my day job and went to ohio to pick up the metal bandsaw I purchased on ebay. 395 miles round trip, went right past the duckmans town, I waived as I went by. He was working and I had to get back so I could work the part time job. The place I went to is called hgr industrial sales, they will let you walk around and look at stuff, and I did. It's a 12 acre building, Machinery galore, if I had the money and the room I saw an old school dewalt radial arm saw in great condition, all cast iron. Picked up the metal bandsaw and headed home. I'll post picks in the old iron section. Good day!


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Hotter than hell in Beijing China. No wood here! Just concrete and 1.350 billion people. Miss the serenity and cool weather of my West Virginia mountain home 
On a three week adventure with two grandchildren, aged 6 and 9. They both speak Chinese! They are my interpreters.


----------



## Sprung

Last night my wife went to take the clothes out of the washer to put them in the dryer and walked into 1/4" of water on the floor of the laundry room. This was after many gallons had already drained down into the HVAC ducts through the in floor vent. :dash2: I had to drill a few small holes in the ductwork just to get all the water to drain out... :dash2: 

I've already figured out the problem. The check valve is leaking. For the second time in three years. Our laundry equipment is by no means new - the original owners purchased both the washer and dryer 27 years ago, and generously gave them to me when I moved out here 4 years ago. Both units are still in good, working condition. I'm kinda loathe to replace them. However, we also have very hard water in this area, which has built up in the washer over years, and now leaves a white, powdery substance on our clothes when we wash them. It comes off in the dryer, but we've got a lot of items that we can't put in the dryer.

The debate we're having is do we spend the $20 in parts to fix a 27 year old washer that otherwise works, but is also giving us much frustration due to hard water buildup that we haven't been able to remove? Or do we go out and buy a new washer? (And she mentioned dryer too...)

I briefly thought about looking at getting a used set, but I agree with my dad - at that point you're just buying someone else's problems. That statement has a lot of weight for me, since my dad isn't often the kind of guy to go out and buy something new unless there's a compelling reason to buy new over used.

What this means is that we're going shopping tonight and are likely to have to pull a big chunk money out of savings that neither of us really wants to spend (even though she's been hinting since we got married that she'd like new laundry equipment.) :dash2: 

And we all know that whatever we might buy won't last probably half as long as the thus far 27 year life of what we've got now...


----------



## Kevin

We have hard water too, and I just recently bought a water softener because I got tired of dealing with changing the water heater elements so frequently especially the lower one, and my wife sick of cleaning out all the water appliances. I haven't installed it yet because I'm going to build a music room 100' behind the house next to the well head and put the softener in there - don't have a space I'm willing to sacrifice in the house. Already poured the slab but might be a few weeks before I frame it up and dry it in then install the system, and then another month or so before I can give you a review the system (it is highly rated by users so I expect good results), but it's just an option for you to consider as a final solution . . . . .


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, getting a water softener has also been a topic of conversation today. We have the hookup for one already where someone previously had one installed in the house, but took it with them when they moved (which we would probably do to, if we got one, since we don't own the house.) I do have enough familiarity with plumbing and wiring that I would feel very comfortable doing the install myself, should we ever get one.

I actually pulled up the thread you started on water softeners earlier, just to have a read through it, and clicked through to CAI's website to check it out briefly. Going to have to do some more reading and research when I have more time tonight or tomorrow.

My wife grew up with a water softener in her parents' house, and is used to it. I haven't ever been a big fan of softened water. Of course, right now the possibility of getting a water softener is only a topic of conversation. If we bought new laundry equipment we'd be pulling enough out of savings that we'd be uncomfortable also buying a water softener at this time, but could sometime down the road, maybe in 3 or 4 months, when we've been able to rebuild the hit to our savings.


----------



## Kevin

If I were you I'd get the softener first, nurse the present appliances along, and start saving to replace them as you can. JMO.


----------



## Sprung

That's definitely a thought worth thinking about. What use would it be to spend a lot of money on new stuff, just to eventually have the same hard water problems down the road and, in essence, be wasting money?


----------



## Kevin

That's where I'm coming from because it's human nature to put off getting those long tern needed items like a softener. We were intent on doing it from the start but look how long it took us to finally get around to it. Just human nature to keep putting it off.


----------



## Sprung

And far too much of the time I'm the king, or at least the prince, of procrastination...


----------



## Kevin

Not me. I wouldn't know nothing about that. 

:longnose:


----------



## woodtickgreg

How my work day went? I went to a machinery dealer for my shop that I go to all the time for my work, just dropped off a tool to be sharpened. Chatted with the guys for awhile as usual, went into a storage building there that I never explored, full of used equipment, a bunch of used very large bandsaws, a bunch of large press brakes, a cool radial drill, and this very large circular metal cutting saw by Oliver the blade had to be 4 or 5 feet in diameter and about 3/8" or so thick. Biggest circular metal saw I have ever seen.

[attachment=28676]

[attachment=28677]

Then I went to another shop to pick up some formed stainless steel parts. The general manager and I get along well, it's where I get my hollowing chisel blanks burned out. Any way he acquired a bunch of wood from a deceased family member that built boats, he sold me this piece of teak for $40, measures 2"x4"x11' rough sawn and very dry. I don't usually buy wood, but teak doesn't grow here in michigan.
[attachment=28678]


----------



## rdnkmedic

Stopped by the butcher shop on the way home. Got 5 center cut pork chops about an inch thick. Fired up the grill. Cooked my home fries, potatoes, onions, hot peppers and lots of butter in a hot skillet. Grilled the chops to a nice medium well. Fresh tomatoes from the garden.

Man, I need a nap. Perfect way to end the week. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Kevin

We just had some baked chicken with I don't know what all kind of seasoning but dang good, and my wifes killer squash relish. That relish is addicting. Doesn't taste anything like squash and has umpteen different garden ingredients - have no idea why she calls it squash relish. Long as she calls me for dinner and supper that's all I care about. :nyam2:


----------



## Mike1950

Put the rub on 3 briskets -smoke them tomorrow and we will be having the family over on Sunday- I love brisket- I hope there are plenty of leftovers.........


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn you all are making me hungry. Tomorrow I ail make ribs to finish off tailgating Sunday at the Pocono Raceway. I will slow cook them for about 12 hours and them finish them off on the grill at the race. Gail doesn't eat red meat, so I'll have to bring some chicken along, but thats ok as long as I get some ribs!


----------



## rdnkmedic

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn you all are making me hungry. Tomorrow I ail make ribs to finish off tailgating Sunday at the Pocono Raceway. I will slow cook them for about 12 hours and them finish them off on the grill at the race. Gail doesn't eat red meat, so I'll have to bring some chicken along, but thats ok as long as I get some ribs!



I thought ribs were the other white meat. The advantage to her not eating ribs is..........she doesn't eat ribs. That means no competition for the leftovers. There's always a bright side.

I'm gonna have one of those red meat pork chops and some runny eggs for breakfast here in a little while. Mmmmm mmmmmm.


----------



## Kevin

rdnkmedic said:


> I'm gonna have one of those red meat pork chops and some runny eggs for breakfast here in a little while. Mmmmm mmmmmm.



Don't forget the grits and butter. Or if you're eating breakfast in my house you'll see I like to have a little grits with my butter and pepper. 

:nyam:


----------



## rdnkmedic

Kevin said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have one of those red meat pork chops and some runny eggs for breakfast here in a little while. Mmmmm mmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the grits and butter. Or if you're eating breakfast in my house you'll see I like to have a little grits with my butter and pepper.
> 
> :nyam:
Click to expand...


I got it all covered. Promise. My favorite meal of the day to cook and eat.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ribs are in. Sauce is made and tested on my eggs this morning :wacko1:


----------



## rdnkmedic

NYWoodturner said:


> Ribs are in. Sauce is made and tested on my eggs this morning :wacko1:



Do you make your own sauce? I do. Might could work a trade on a quart of BBQ sauce. Never had NY sauce. Interested?


----------



## NYWoodturner

rdnkmedic said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs are in. Sauce is made and tested on my eggs this morning :wacko1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make your own sauce? I do. Might could work a trade on a quart of BBQ sauce. Never had NY sauce. Interested?
Click to expand...


Yes I do and Yes I am. The only vice I have bigger than wood is food. I do not have any recipes... I cook with whatever is at hand and to whatever flavor is on my brain. Its never the same twice! So it wont be a NY to GA trade. It will be a chef to chef trade  Your on ! Do you prefer sweet, hot, tangy, mild? Just give me a one word direction and I will take it from there


----------



## rdnkmedic

NYWoodturner said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs are in. Sauce is made and tested on my eggs this morning :wacko1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make your own sauce? I do. Might could work a trade on a quart of BBQ sauce. Never had NY sauce. Interested?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hot but not overpowering. I've been making this sauce for about 15 years. Lots of people like it. I have had people buy it a gallon at the time. It is really good cooked on ribs (the other white meat) and chicken. Kind of sweet with a little bite aT the end. I will get it in the mail this week. Tis should be fun.


----------



## Sprung

Mmm. Nothing beats homemade sauce.  

Sounds like you guys have a delicious trade going! 

I recently started making my own sauce. I've made a couple batches so far and am looking forward to trying different things with future batches. I will never buy store bought again!

There's an unfortunate, constant battle in our house though over how things should taste. I like spice and heat. My wife likes mild, sometimes flirting with medium. I wouldn't want to leave her out of eating good food, so I always try to meet her taste desires, and then sneak in the extra spice and heat when I'm getting my plate ready.

That reminds me that I've still got some of my homemade hotsauce left from last fall. First time I made it - Cayenne, habanero, and red jalapeno peppers were used to make it. It's delicious, and it'll also knock your socks off!

My inlaws are coming out to visit in about 3 weeks. All this talk of sauce, and the fact that my neighbor was grilling ribs tonight, is making me crave some ribs. Going to have to cook a couple racks up when they're out here!


----------



## rdnkmedic

You really should practice on a couple of slabs before they get there. You know, for quality control purposes. You wouldn't want to feed your FIL bad ribs. That wouldn't be good.


----------



## Sprung

rdnkmedic said:


> You really should practice on a couple of slabs before they get there. You know, for quality control purposes. You wouldn't want to feed your FIL bad ribs. That wouldn't be good.





I love making ribs, and it's been a few months, so I might have to run this excuse by the wife and see what she says! Especially since I'll be trying a new source for the meat. And I definitely wouldn't want to serve bad ribs to my FIL, who is very well versed at smoking meats and making his own sausages and brats.

You know, for "quality control" purposes!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Went fishin this morning at 6am, nice and calm, sun came up and the bite started. Lost a big something that I didn't even get up all the way, cought a nice perch, really thought it was going to be a great day. Shortly after the sun came up the winds came with it and made 3 foot rollers, not fun or too safe in a 16' boat. Thought it was smart to put the life vest on and head in, 2 hours on the water, most of it spent slow motoring in, oh well I guess I am alive to fish another day. Lake saint clair can get rough very quickly, you always have to be aware. It was still fun though.
I think I am going to spend the rest of the day at the Gratiot cruise, it's at the end of my street, kinda like the woodward cruise, hot rods in motion.  Maybe I should bring the camera. :dunno:


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Maybe I should bring the camera. :dunno:



You didn't go if you don't post pictures - not my rules - woodbarter rules!!


----------



## Kevin

My problem with pictures is, I don't believe most of what are passed off as pictures, are in fact pictures, unless I have a picture of the picture being taken, or at least a picture of the camera which took the picture. Preferably a video of the picture being take by the picture-taker holding the camera while in action, although a good sketch is sometimes sufficient.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should bring the camera. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't go if you don't post pictures - not my rules - woodbarter rules!!
Click to expand...

I got pics, maybe I'll get them posted after dinner. Gonna grill some marinated teriyaki chicken breast. I had a pile of heart attack special mexican food last night and leftovers today for lunch, better behave for awhile.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ...Gonna grill some marinated teriyaki chicken breast. ...



I thought you been fishing all day. You telling us you don't have any fresh surgeon or whatever that stuff is to grill?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Gonna grill some marinated teriyaki chicken breast. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you been fishing all day. You telling us you don't have any fresh surgeon or whatever that stuff is to grill?
Click to expand...

No, got blown off the lake, and it's called sturgeon, kellers a surgeon.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ... it's called sturgeon, kellers a surgeon.



So y'alls fish are a surgeon with a tee? No wonder they're hard to catch if they're always on the golf course.


----------



## DKMD

Eat me.



Wait a minute... _*You guys are actually talking about eating me!*_


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


Now that I think about it, I think I'm likely to be replaced by a fish when the ACA is fully implemented... I think it heard the POTUS say, 'If you like your sturgeon, you can keep it'.


----------



## Kevin

That's all a red herring doc about scaling back on medicare and medicaid - they won't completely gut it. And while the catch is that you'll still be on the hook for your house and car payments, you'll also get paid just filleting around.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> That's all a red herring doc about scaling back on medicare and medicaid - they won't completely gut it. And while the catch is that you'll still be on the hook for your house and car payments, you'll also get paid just filleting around.



You worked hard on that one


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all a red herring doc about scaling back on medicare and medicaid - they won't completely gut it. And while the catch is that you'll still be on the hook for your house and car payments, you'll also get paid just filleting around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You worked hard on that one
Click to expand...


Whale, not reel hard. :i_dunno:


----------



## Brink

[attachment=29109]

Cold planers


[attachment=29110]

Rock saws



[attachment=29111]

Chipper discs



[attachment=29112]

EV stuff.

I'm beat.


----------



## Kenbo

Got my computer back last night. Took longer in the shop than I thought it would and now I am rushing to get my videos edited and published on my youtube channel. I'm a week behind and of course, this had to happen in the middle of a 4 part video series. That's okay, I'll catch up I'm sure.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Got my computer back last night. Took longer in the shop than I thought it would and now I am rushing to get my videos edited and published on my youtube channel. I'm a week behind and of course, this had to happen in the middle of a 4 part video series. That's okay, I'll catch up I'm sure.


Didn't know your puter was down, didn't you just get a new one? What happened?


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my computer back last night. Took longer in the shop than I thought it would and now I am rushing to get my videos edited and published on my youtube channel. I'm a week behind and of course, this had to happen in the middle of a 4 part video series. That's okay, I'll catch up I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know your puter was down, didn't you just get a new one? What happened?
Click to expand...


Was having a couple of issues over the past couple of months. Their customer service was doing everything in their power to fix the issues over the phone and when the issues didn't stop, they asked me to bring it in for servicing. The didn't even bother mucking around with it and just replaced the entire mother board. When I saw the bill of $1800.00 for the parts, I guess my face gave away the sticker shock and they immediately replied with "no charge". 
When talking to customer service, I apologized at one point for being a pain in the rump, and the response was "don't be silly. We want you to be happy with this machine and we will continue working on it until you are." That's the kind of customer service that I like. There was never a question as to whether or not I did something to damage the machine. They wanted me to be happy and they fixed whatever it took to make it that way. Either way, so far, so good. If not, they have told me to bring it back if there is any issues whatsoever and they would fix it.
Even new babies get sick sometimes.


----------



## indonesianwood

amazing cold day in gunungkidul.
very cold night and day too here.
amazing rafting too in oya river and caving in pindul cave..
the mostly make me happy is see my grandparent healthy and my grandgrandmother is still healthy..
i will cut rosewood too..
i hope can make some guitar from its log.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Went fishing today, great day on the lake, lite breeze to start with and the fish where biting. Then the wind died down so I had to run the electric trolling motor to cover some water. I ended up going by myself as a friend was supposed to go with me but cancelled. I had a great day just the same. I ended up with 15 nice sized perch, caught a couple nice small mouth bass and let em go, caught a few rock bass as well. I'm home, the boat is stowed and covered, the fish are cleaned, and I'm just chillen before a new work week. Gonna have some chilli for dinner and do some laundry and then hang out on the barter for awhile!  I will be happy when fall weather comes and the walleye start biting better, cool temps will keep all the pleasure boaters off the lake. Lake St. Clair gets so rough on the weekends just from the boat traffic, I go out and sunrise and usually come in about 2:00. The fishermans time is coming.


----------



## Brink

Ev boat, cool.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Ev boat, cool.



I have seen quite a few ev boats and plans for them. Kinda like what you are doing with the rover, just couple a electric motor to the drive shaft. They seem to work best in a displacement hull and not so much a planing hull. I have been liking the idea of a displacement hull, less pounding, more cruising. Think tug boat..... or fishing trawler.  Push through the water, not skip across it. I saw a guy last weekend with a small tug like craft, just pushed his way through the water without pounding himself to death, low rpm on the motor saves fuel too!


----------



## Brink

I spent the day with my wife and daughter.



[attachment=29581]

I rode on the subway.



[attachment=29582]

Saw a college.



[attachment=29583]



[attachment=29584]

Then I made a heck of a deal on a bridge, and the dam below it. Hahaha, sucker selling it had no clue what it was worth.


----------



## Molokai

Just to say Hi. Its been a tough summer, just work and spend every day on the beach with my family. Its been one of the hottest summer in the past few years....
Lots of diving too. Has anyone notice Me missing?


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> ...Has anyone notice Me missing?



Yes I mentioned it to my wife as I was sharpening my knife night before last, but I noticed before even that too. Glad you are not AWOL I was about to issue a BOLO alert for you. Welcome back - been hot here too. Haven't been any beach activities for us though darnit.


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> Molokai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Has anyone notice Me missing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I mentioned it to my wife as I was sharpening my knife night before last, but I noticed before even that too. Glad you are not AWOL I was about to issue a BOLO alert for you. Welcome back - been hot here too. Haven't been any beach activities for us though darnit.
Click to expand...

Had to check what is BOLO. :dash2:
i am not AWOL, this is my second forum i joined, but i think is going to be my number one.


----------



## Kevin

Night before last the dogs sounded on something and it was a _"come check this out "_ alert. Before I could get my light and get outside we smelled a skunk permeating through the back door. Danger close. I u-turned for my gun and when I got outside it was gone - I never found it. Cleo chased it off and she looked fine, but the next morning (yesterday morning) she was hobbling pretty bad. It's her right front paw and it is swollen but I cannot see a bite. I just read up a little on this and the article said skunk bites on dogs can be impossible to see. I hope maybe she just got it caught in something somehow, trying to get away from the thing. It wouldn't be like her to attack a skunk or raccoon. She would try to get a cat but she doesn't like to confront coons or skunks - she keeps her distance and barks like a barking machine trying to stand her ground. 

Her last shot was a 3-year shot in June of 2011 but the vet said in rare cases an animal can get the virus anyway. He said not to worry he just wanted me to know that. Sure, don't worry. Damn skunks. I'll have a live trap ready for it tomorrow night (it's at my dad's) and if I catch a skunk I will relocate it just like all those bleeding hearts on you tube that show how to catch and release skunks. In parts of Texas rabid skunks are approaching epidemic levels, so my relocation for any skunk I catch will be the burn pile, after I immunize it against the virus with 10mm of Black Talon. 

I don't like skunks.


----------



## Mike1950

Used to trap skunks myself with a foot trap. Hook the trap to a 15' pole on a pivot yank the sucker off the ground and they cannot spray without their hind legs on the ground. Then you dispose of them. Skunks natural predator- great horned owls. Watched one snatch a little one out of the back yard once, right at dusk. Absolutely the best bird catch I have ever seen. 
I HATE skunks also- nasty little suckers........


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

Got in the new Jet 1642 lathe.. can do 16 x 42 stock.. and a dowling jig, good times


----------



## Wes Murphy

I just had to replace the brains in my Nova DVR. Ouch!


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Used to trap skunks myself with a foot trap. Hook the trap to a 15' pole on a pivot yank the sucker off the ground and they cannot spray without their hind legs on the ground. Then you dispose of them. Skunks natural predator- great horned owls. Watched one snatch a little one out of the back yard once, right at dusk. Absolutely the best bird catch I have ever seen.
> I HATE skunks also- nasty little suckers........



I had already been reading on trappers' forums and the pole method was both praised and warned against - about a 50/50 split. So was shooting them like I was planning. The two methods that seemed to have a nearly 100% death-without-spraying success rate were slowly covering the trap with a tarp, then running exhaust fumes into it by hooking a shop vac hose to your tailpipe, or by submerging the trap in water for at least 30 minutes. Apparently skunks can hold their breath for a long damn time. 

One guy also suggested grabbing the skunk's tail, yanking it down between the hind legs, and strangling it to death. "Guaranteed not to spray." And a big fat smiley face followed. :lolol:


----------



## rdnkmedic

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!! 

Work a half day then home. Stop by the butcher shop and get some nice inch thick center cut pork chops for the grill. A nice cold adult beverage and my girl to share it with. I'm not sure there's a better way to start the weekend.


----------



## Kevin

I saw something this morning I never seen before . . . . a green sunrise. I've seen many colors in the morning but never a green one. I guess the sun is rising in Ireland - once again. :i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I saw something this morning I never seen before . . . . a green sunrise. I've seen many colors in the morning but never a green one. I guess the sun is rising in Ireland - once again. :i_dunno:



too much green beer???????:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## ripjack13

Either that or....the moon farted and the suns getting the brunt of it.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used to trap skunks myself with a foot trap. Hook the trap to a 15' pole on a pivot yank the sucker off the ground and they cannot spray without their hind legs on the ground. Then you dispose of them. Skunks natural predator- great horned owls. Watched one snatch a little one out of the back yard once, right at dusk. Absolutely the best bird catch I have ever seen.
> I HATE skunks also- nasty little suckers........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had already been reading on trappers' forums and the pole method was both praised and warned against - about a 50/50 split. So was shooting them like I was planning. The two methods that seemed to have a nearly 100% death-without-spraying success rate were slowly covering the trap with a tarp, then running exhaust fumes into it by hooking a shop vac hose to your tailpipe, or by submerging the trap in water for at least 30 minutes. Apparently skunks can hold their breath for a long damn time.
> 
> One guy also suggested grabbing the skunk's tail, yanking it down between the hind legs, and strangling it to death. "Guaranteed not to spray." And a big fat smiley face followed. :lolol:
Click to expand...


Seems all those live trap methods entail getting much closer too skunk then I would like. As far as the exhaust fume method- A guy I worked with had a family of skunks living under the house. He opted for the gas method- I advised against it. It killed the family of skunks but........... the last ditch effort by the skunk was to spray. This was in the summer so that was bad enough but to add to the problem he never thought it through- the dead skunks under the house started to decompose- this made the odor problem even worse. It was a rental house so he moved- needless to say he never got his damage deposit back. I have personally used the pole method- many times- It works. the neighbor has used the live trap and water method- it works also.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

5.56 carbine and head shots gets the job done.. but that ruins the head for making a skunk sporran pouch :wacko1:


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw something this morning I never seen before . . . . a green sunrise. I've seen many colors in the morning but never a green one. I guess the sun is rising in Ireland - once again. :i_dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much green beer???????:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


:no dice. more please: Once upon a time I couldn't have denied it. 

:greenbeer:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw something this morning I never seen before . . . . a green sunrise. I've seen many colors in the morning but never a green one. I guess the sun is rising in Ireland - once again. :i_dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much green beer???????:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please: Once upon a time I couldn't have denied it.
> 
> :greenbeer:
Click to expand...


I know- the  just could not resist the shot at the :irishjig2:


----------



## Kevin

Darkmoorwoods said:


> 5.56 carbine and head shots gets the job done.. but that ruins the head for making a skunk sporran pouch :wacko1:



This is part of trying to decipher through the info - most of which is very contradictory. I read where it's only a spine shot that works. Only a heart or lung shot works. If that's the case I'll opt for the 590A1 and make sure to get them all. 

But my common sense tells me that if the muscles that control stink sack are able to relax then stink is going to happen no matter what. One guy said the pole method works sometimes but also claimed some of the skunks he caught that way were able to get there front and back legs together in order to spray. Another guy claimed if you trap them in a trap low enough where they can't raise their tail then they can't spray. Others chimed in and said that was BS. 

Bottom line is sometimes they spray sometimes they don't and I don't think there's a way to prevent it 100% of the time. I'm almost certain I'll get sprayed but only once per skunk I can guarantee that much. I'll just have plenty of destink mixture components on hand (baking soda, dawn dish soap, and peroxide ).


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

Nitrile gloves and tomato juice fixes the stink but you still have to endure it for a minute


----------



## Kevin

Darkmoorwoods said:


> ... tomato juice ....



Many people say tomato juice it didn't work for them. Haven't found a single person saying the mixture didn't work, but I don't know from experience though so I cannot say I actually know either way.


----------



## kazuma78

I think a snare and a 2lb canister of tannerite beside the snare would do the job. Well I suppose the explosion would spread the stink around anyways...


----------



## Kevin

kazuma78 said:


> ... I suppose the explosion would spread the stink around anyways...



.... and the rabies if it has it. I was joking about the shotgun for that very reason. I have a free-range dog and don't want to chance blowing a lethal virus all over the yard. Another reason I'm looking hard at drowning and fuming. Your method would be a lot more fun though for sure.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Darkmoorwoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.56 carbine and head shots gets the job done.. but that ruins the head for making a skunk sporran pouch :wacko1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part of trying to decipher through the info - most of which is very contradictory. I read where it's only a spine shot that works. Only a heart or lung shot works. If that's the case I'll opt for the 590A1 and make sure to get them all.
> 
> But my common sense tells me that if the muscles that control stink sack are able to relax then stink is going to happen no matter what. One guy said the pole method works sometimes but also claimed some of the skunks he caught that way were able to get there front and back legs together in order to spray. Another guy claimed if you trap them in a trap low enough where they can't raise their tail then they can't spray. Others chimed in and said that was BS.
> 
> Bottom line is sometimes they spray sometimes they don't and I don't think there's a way to prevent it 100% of the time. I'm almost certain I'll get sprayed but only once per skunk I can guarantee that much. I'll just have plenty of destink mixture components on hand (baking soda, dawn dish soap, and peroxide ).
Click to expand...


As a kid my cousin and I trapped many skunks- neighbor with chicken farm paid us. We would follow them back to their den in the early AM- first hole- had 30 skunks in it- we called it the glory hole- it bought many 22 shells.
We never had one do as described- as long as they were dead when they hit the ground- there was no spray- if we would have gotten sprayed- we would have been banned from whole- grandma was definitely old school..........
Shooting them in the head with a 22 cal pellet gun at 25 feet is a bout a 50/50 deal on the stink.


----------



## Kevin

:no dice. more please: I think my only surefire way is to get  coger down here for a few nights. I'm a firm believer in not reinventing the wheel but sometimes you need a wheelwright to get you started. 

Mike can you throw together one of your pole trap setup and how you bait and rig it? 
:hookup:


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

Kevin said:


> Darkmoorwoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... tomato juice ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people say tomato juice it didn't work for them. Haven't found a single person saying the mixture didn't work, but I don't know from experience though so I cannot say I actually know either way.
Click to expand...


Used it successfully on one of our rotties..


----------



## Kevin

Darkmoorwoods said:


> Used it successfully on one of our rotties..



Oh I believe you just as I know Mike's experiences are true. I think the variables of application are a factor in both trapping, de-skunking, and well practically every other endeavor. But the reason I'll go for the paste mixture is because it was confirmed on a mythbuster episode lol.

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/deskunk_zps6f14b3f1.png


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> :no dice. more please: I think my only surefire way is to get  coger down here for a few nights. I'm a firm believer in not reinventing the wheel but sometimes you need a wheelwright to get you started.
> 
> Mike can you throw together one of your pole trap setup and how you bait and rig it?
> :hookup:



We went to the chicken house at dawn and just followed the little beggars to their hole. Of course we were 11 and 8 and this was a great adventure and gramps was our teacher. Had to walk about a quarter mile up the hill and their was the hole. We used a big rock and a pole cut on site and a number 1 trap right in front of hole. I would use a 16' 2x4 and a block of wood- make sure the trap when suspended is 2' off of ground and you can hold it down with your foot while you shoot with hands. When I baited in the back yard I used sunflower seeds and corn- they fought over it. You probably have more then one skunk unless it was just a wandering male with love on his mind........


----------



## SDB777

Other then the bowl I have almost completed, gotta say....I've had better. Got bent over at the lawnmower repair place(repair was more then a new mower~and no, they did call before making that much of an investment in my stuff first), and they were out of a bottle of MacGuires PlastixPolish at AutoZone and O'Reillys.


So, I guess I'll take the rest of the day, and stay out of the heat/humidity. No sense in having something really bad happen around the Bandsaw mill!





Scott (can only imagine) B


----------



## NYWoodturner

I have only had to deal with this one time. When I lived in West Virginia and had my first German Shepherd. She ran down a skunk and got sprayed on both sides of her face, her chest and much of her back. Must have been a point blank face shot... I tried the tomato juice - and I mean I tried gallons of it. The only thing worse than skunk smell is skunk and tomato juice. The only thing worse than skunk and tomato juice is skunk, tomato juice and dog... I'm glad to learn of the baking soda, peroxide and dish soap combo. with 3 shepherds now I always feel like I'm only living on borrowed time before it happens again.


----------



## Dane Fuller

SUCKY! I've been waking up every morning at 3 and not being able to go back to sleep. This morning was no exception. I just went on to work today and things went down hill from there. I screwed up more than I fixed all day and my back went out. Sometimes I wish I had a do-over button....


----------



## Kevin

Sorry to hear it Dane. Maybe get some of that reincarnation religion, off yourself, and come back tomorrow as a skunk.


----------



## ripjack13

It's my vacation....why am I up at 5:30? Didn't sleep well last nite...and...wait for it....

A skunk sprayed in the parking lot. Awesome.....now the whole place smells like that lil b**tard.


----------



## DKMD

Off to a good start. Went to her early last night and slept until almost 6 this morning. I got up and made eggs, bacon, biscuits, etc. The kids are supposed to go on a pony ride around 10am, and we'll probably do some hiking around and exploring(don't tell my wife, but I'll be lookin for burls).


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> Off to a good start. Went to her early last night and slept until almost 6 this morning. I got up and made eggs, bacon, biscuits, etc. The kids are supposed to go on a pony ride around 10am, and we'll probably do some hiking around and exploring(don't tell my wife, but I'll be lookin for burls).



You'll be carrying your pocket saw with you, will you? Send pics, please! I can see it now... "honey, kids, stand over here in front of this tree and let me get a picture... junior, slide to your right a bit... sis, squat down a little...perfect" Have a great day on the trail!

Mines not going to be as enjoyable, gonna have to spend some time in the office (docs acting up again - jk). Hopefull can carve out an hour or so in the shop or yard to relax.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

Yesterday we went to the county to obtain state mandated cutting and transport permits for our woods.. new law to help combat meth head wood thieves.. also mucked out a culvert on our road.. bought a new 6 x 10 landscaping type trailer for the upcoming RTV 900 Kubota and to transport woods, got the commute cars oil changed at Oil Can Henrys, stocked up at costco.. then home just in time for happy hour with our rottie jester Pluto!


----------



## kazuma78

I met an international Army officer here yesterday from the country of Papau New Guinea and he says there is alot of rosewood there and amboyna. We talked about making a partnership. I am going to make a set of wedding bands for him and his wife and give him an animal call of some sort and he will send me back several boxes of their native rosewoods and amboyna. Im really hoping he is able to find me some good stuff! If this shipping thing works out well everyone here might see some new nice exotics starting in November or December (thats when he goes back to his country). Wish this deal luck!


----------



## Kevin

Darkmoorwoods said:


> .... just in time for happy hour with our rottie jester Pluto!



Pluto was in the cards big time yesterday. On our way to eat lunch at one of our favorite diners in town I saw a bumper sticker that said:

*"First they came for the planets but I didn't 
speak up because I was a Plutonian ....". *

I don't do bumper stickers but if I did I'd have that one for sure. So we go to the diner and eat a scrumptious meal. Afterward my wife suggests we go to our favorite antique shop to see what's new. It's a shop that sells booth space and has several hundred vendors and always lots of cool stuff. You probably think we got abducted by aliens on the way and taken to Pluto but not this time. 

Once inside she starts looking at quilts etc. and according to my m.o. I go from curio cabinet to curio cabinet looking for the small arcane and esoteric stuff. First one I went to had an old padlock in it that had "Pluto" in raised lettering emblazoned across it. With key. Has "Corbin Cabinet Lock Co." stamped on the flat shackle. $22. I figured it was probably too high but it looked so cool, and I was already feeling sorry for the planet so I bought it. 

Got home and looked it up online and discovered it was part of a 4 lock series made by that same company. There's Pluto, Mars, Jupiter, and Orion. They come up for sale on occasion and are still affordable. I don't collect many things so I figured this 4 set collection is affordable and will be fun to try and complete. last night I just found the only lock in that set that's available for sale online (that I can find) and this morning got the email from the guy who has it letting me know how to buy his Jupiter lock for $20. I just paid for it. Two down - two to go. Yesterday was a Pluto day. Today I expect to see Jupiter popping up in unexpected ways. 

But I don't care what they say - Pluto is a planet (and a Rotweiler in Washington state).


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

Pluto is a rescued half sized runt with a full tail.. he has been writing a full jesters handbook since puppyhood.. funniest little guy around!


----------



## Kevin

Darkmoorwoods said:


> Pluto is a rescued half sized runt with a full tail.. he has been writing a full jesters handbook since puppyhood.. funniest little guy around!



*Show us a pic of Pluto*.


----------



## Brink

Started off pretty nice, did some consulting work, a little woodshop time.

Then I got a nasty dog bite.


Shouldn't have bit her when she's shedding.


Guess that's "the hair of the dog"?


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

Kevin said:


> Darkmoorwoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pluto is a rescued half sized runt with a full tail.. he has been writing a full jesters handbook since puppyhood.. funniest little guy around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Show us a pic of Pluto*.
Click to expand...


Multiple computer crashes left me with none at present.. have a new digital camera coming and will post up ASAP.. He would look great with a jesters hat!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I went fishin again this am, watched the sun come up on the water, I love that! Fish just weren't bitin today for me, caught a few perch but nothing like last weekend. I already fileted them and sauteed them, yum! Worked on my chainsaws a little, just maintenance and sharpening chains, getting ready for the holiday weekend with the duckman. Lets see, me and the duck, playin with chainsaws and millin some logs, telling stories and eatin some food and drinkin iced tea.  It's gonna be a good time for sure, I have been looking forward to it for a long time. It will be a much needed get away for me. I started gathering some tools, hope I don't forget anything important. :i_dunno: I drove right past his town on the way to cleveland to get my metal cutting bandsaw, it's an easy drive. We will be sure to post some pics.


----------



## Kevin

I guess I should take Cleo to the vet tomorrow. Her paw and metacarpus are swollen worse than yesterday, which was larger than the day before. Not swollen huge, but perceptibly larger. It's hard to watch her be a tripod. She can't put any weight on it. I've been taking her food and water to wherever she's laying in the evening. She doesn't move around much - pretty much stays in one place for half the day or better. At least her appetite is still good.

We've become one of those couples whose pets have become their children, and it ain't easy to watch your kids feeling bad.  I just hope she doesn't have rabies.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> I guess I should take Cleo to the vet tomorrow. Her paw and metacarpus are swollen worse than yesterday, which was larger than the day before. Not swollen huge, but perceptibly larger. It's hard to watch her be a tripod. She can't put any weight on it. I've been taking her food and water to wherever she's laying in the evening. She doesn't move around much - pretty much stays in one place for half the day or better. At least her appetite is still good.
> 
> We've become one of those couples whose pets have become their children, and it ain't easy to watch your kids feeling bad.  I just hope she doesn't have rabies.



Did I miss something - what happened to her?

Edit - Just found it. Hope she is ok.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I guess I should take Cleo to the vet tomorrow. Her paw and metacarpus are swollen worse than yesterday, which was larger than the day before. Not swollen huge, but perceptibly larger. It's hard to watch her be a tripod. She can't put any weight on it. I've been taking her food and water to wherever she's laying in the evening. She doesn't move around much - pretty much stays in one place for half the day or better. At least her appetite is still good.
> 
> We've become one of those couples whose pets have become their children, and it ain't easy to watch your kids feeling bad.  I just hope she doesn't have rabies.


Animals are pretty tough, they are masters at hiding their pain, cats especially. If she won't put any weight on it she definitely needs to be seen by a vet, could be a nasty infection that requires antibiotics. Skunks teeth are like cats, very sharp and needle like. When they bite it's a puncture wound that closes up on the bacteria and causes infection. Get her treated pronto my friend. I am with you and pray it's not rabies.


----------



## Kevin

I posted it somewhere else - I thought in this thread maybe not though. We didn't see it, but the night after they were barking one of their "intruder alert" barks, a skunk sprayed near the house. By the time I got my light and got outside it was gone so I never saw the skunk or the encounter. But the next morning she was limping, so I don't know if she was bitten or if (hopefully) she just twisted her ankle somehow whether from dodging the skunk or by some coincidence of timing. 

I'm all weirded out about the possibility of rabies now though thinking she might have it and me too. She sneezed in my face once when I was trying to inspect her foot. Paranoid me.


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> ... the night after they were barking one of their "intruder alert" barks, a skunk sprayed near the house. ....



That came out all wrong maybe I do have rabies lol. I meant to type: 

_"One night they were barking a "intruder alert" bark and shortly after a skunk sprayed near the house. . . . "_

Checking it out the night *after* would have been a little late. 

:wacko1:


----------



## Kevin

I guess Doc is so far up in the hills hiking he can't get reception. Hopefully a barr didn't eat him. Probably take a taste and spit him out.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

you need to inspect the paw for a wound, immediately.. if so scrub it clean and start treating with hydrogen peroxide and tea tree oil. If it's just wrenched you need to regularly submerge the area in ice water to reduce swelling

Today checked out 6 maples on a job site that have to go... lots of burl and caps.. will be swapping and selling most of it


----------



## Kevin

Darkmoorwoods said:


> you need to inspect the paw for a wound, immediately.. if so scrub it clean and start treating with hydrogen peroxide and tea tree oil



I did. Can't see one. But everywhere I read about it said skunk bites can be, and often are, impossible to see on a furry animal.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Only dead fish go with the flow . . . .and turds, but I guess that's kind of a dead fish too.  Sorry  I couldn't leave it alone. I have a friend in the sewer buis.


----------



## davduckman2010

spent the day loadin 6 big logs on a traylor heading up to michigan with buyer and my body hurts funny 10 years ago i didnt hurt hmmmm . talk to greg on when hes coming over next week end and its a go . i sent tom ---west river woodworks an invite and hopeing he can come up and tell lies with us and  :csnut: and :bbq2: good times to be had at a mimi wb hoedown  duck


----------



## Kenbo

Left the kids at home and went out of town with Mrs Kenbo. Spent most of the weekend with the top down on the Jeep and travelled to a few places that haven't seen vehicle traffic in a while. Needed the break and it was good to get away.
[attachment=29806]


----------



## Kevin

Looks like you came to my county. Y'all should have stopped by for some vittles we had Italian Sausage and Pepper Parmigiana and stuffed mushrooms. 

:nyam2:


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I guess Doc is so far up in the hills hiking he can't get reception. Hopefully a barr didn't eat him. Probably take a taste and spit him out.



Reception is just fine, but I spent the morning fishing with my son and the afternoon swimming with both kids. I'm a bit sunburned and about to pass out for the day... Vacations are hard!


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Looks like you came to my county. Y'all should have stopped by for some vittles we had Italian Sausage and Pepper Parmigiana and stuffed mushrooms.
> 
> :nyam2:



I may take you up on that one day.


----------



## Sprung

My in-laws were both able to get Friday and Today off of work, so they made the nearly 12 hour drive up here to visit for the weekend. It was nice to have them visit.

Yesterday at some point my father-in-law asked a few questions about wood, including how one would calculate board foot. (This was after there was a little talk about some of the projects I'm working on.) While my father-in-law and I get along well and have some good conversations, he's never really asked questions about wood before and for him to ask how to calculate board foot is a question I would have never expected him to ask. He mentioned that there was some wood they had cut down from the farm (would be his grandparents' old farm). Talking with my wife later, she thought it was piles of logs leftover from when they had some logging done on the land 5 or 6 years ago. I told her that such a pile might produce some interesting and cool stuff, especially if it's spalted but not too far gone, but it might not be able to produce much lumber, especially if it's whatever's left after the loggers have gone through and it's been sitting for so long.

Anyways, my father-in-law brings up wood again this morning. (I think it started with my wife asking him a question about it.) Turns out that about 10 or 12 years ago there were a number of trees knocked down when a tornado came through. They had a number of trees cut up into lumber, which was then stacked up in the barn.

Nobody's used any of it, as far as my father-in-law knows, because there's been nobody to use it. No one in my father-in-law's family does woodworking, as far as I know. He knows there's some walnut, and some other stuff, but he's not sure exactly what's there. He also mentioned they were going to be cutting down some cherry trees this year or next to clean out a hedge row, and he told me about it thinking that maybe I'd want some of the wood.

He's going to be talking to his father about the wood and seeing what's there. Considering it's been sitting for so long with no one to use it and that I'd like to use it on projects that'll stay within the family, there's a high likelihood that it'll be coming my way!  

If it does make it to me, some of it's already designated for a walnut butcher block top my mother-in-law wants for a kitchen island she wants me to build her. I'd also like to build a set of keepsake boxes out of it for members of my wife's family, since it is all from the family's farm. The house and barn out at the farm were burned down by vandals, but they still have the land and use it on occasion. The farm has yielded lots of good memories for members of my wife's family, so it would be awesome to make them things from wood from the farm, instead of it remaining in the barn out of sight and unused.

I'm pretty excited! If there would be some coming my way, the first load could come as soon as November, when my in-laws are coming out here next. 

I also told my wife after her parents left that if I do get any of the wood, I would need to get some more tools and equipment so I could process that much rough sawn lumber - because I have no desire to process that much by hand - and she was open to that too when the time comes! Free wood, new tools? Yes please!

Needless to say, it's been a good weekend: a good visit with my in-laws and the prospect of getting a bunch of lumber that's been sitting and drying for at least 10 or 12 years in my wife's grandfather's barn!


----------



## Dane Fuller

That's awesome, Sprung!


----------



## Sprung

Dane Fuller said:


> That's awesome, Sprung!



Thanks! Yes, it is! Especially because my wife is usually pretty tight with the money when it comes to buying wood or tools, so the prospect of all this really excites me! I'm daydreaming today about my in-laws pickup pulling up to our house with a load of wood hanging out the back...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin, any word on Cleo?


----------



## davduckman2010

kevin hope your pups allright i dont know what i would do without my rocky . man i love that dog. duck


----------



## davduckman2010

hey greg tom says he is going to try and make it up on maybe sunday i told him we would love to have him join us :eat::csnut:


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> hey greg tom says he is going to try and make it up on maybe sunday i told him we would love to have him join us :eat::csnut:


That would be very cool, we can save all the heavy lifting for him! LOL  All kidding aside that will be cool, nice to meet members in person.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

Got in the Robinair 3 cfm vac pump today, and a new canon dig camera so~s I can post pics


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin, any word on Cleo?



Yup - we need a pup update. Hudson is asking about her


----------



## Mike1950

Long day-fully loaded truck and trailer-stuck on pass for 2 hours going 0-5 mph-made for a long day. :dash2::dash2::dash2: The next 2 hours driving was like rush hour traffic with all the idiots trying to make up for lost time.........


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin, any word on Cleo?



She was getting around better, so I called and they said I could bring her in or watch her one more day. They said if it was broken she would not already be getting around better so I decided to wait one more day. It doesn't look infected from what I can see, but tomorrow will be the day I decide one way or the other. Thanks for asking Greg. 

Scott, when I told Cleo Hud was asking about her she just batted her eyes and blushed.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, any word on Cleo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was getting around better, so I called and they said I could bring her in or watch her one more day. They said if it was broken she would not already be getting around better so I decided to wait one more day. It doesn't look infected from what I can see, but tomorrow will be the day I decide one way or the other. Thanks for asking Greg.
> 
> Scott, when I told Cleo Hud was asking about her she just batted her eyes and blushed.
Click to expand...

Glad to hear there is some improvement.


----------



## Kenbo

A couple of weeks ago, my kitchen stove blew. The main computer unit in it was toast and it would have cost more to repair it than to replace it. So.............we ended up with a new stove that you pretty much need a pilots licsence to fly.....um cook on.
Mrs Kenbo said that we should get a fridge at the same time because the fridge has been acting up. I'm not buying a fridge too.
Famous.
Last.
Words.
Compressor blew in the fridge last night. Water everywhere and nothing even remotely cold by morning.
An expensive trip to the appliance store brought me a new fridge that I will be picking up on Thursday.
It just never ends does it?


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> .
> It just never ends does it?



Nope, it don't. And mark my words your 3rd thing to go will be raising its ugly head within a few days to a week. That's how it works around here anyhow - it comes in 3s. Enjoy your new kitchen. :cool2:

P.S. How old is your water heater?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hows Cleo today Kevin?


----------



## Kevin

She's a little better still. She's putting weight on it. Not much but some. She seems back to her old spirits too but just doesn't get around much better overall. She acted like she wanted to play ball earlier when I was walking by and I just looked at her like "You're kidding, right?" and she just plopped down in self disgust - knowing she didn't fool me.


----------



## DKMD

Good day today. We made the drive back from Missouri and stopped at our favorite lunch place in Springdale(AQ Chicken). Found a couple of boxes of duck wood on the porch when I got home. Just finished making waffles and peppered bacon to satisfy the kids request for 'breakfast dinner'. Full belly, no work tomorrow, and a day planned at the lathe... Yep, pretty good day!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> She's a little better still. She's putting weight on it. Not much but some. She seems back to her old spirits too but just doesn't get around much better overall. She acted like she wanted to play ball earlier when I was walking by and I just looked at her like "You're kidding, right?" and she just plopped down in self disgust - knowing she didn't fool me.


That all sounds good. Hopefully it is just a bad sprain and will get better with time.


----------



## kazuma78

My fiancee gets to preceptor at a VA hospital in the cardiac unit which is perfect for her because she will be looking for a job at the hospital on base once we get to Fort Bliss. So that was good. I found out I get to go to Bradley Leader Course here at Fort Benning before I leave so that was good too. Driving tanks will be a new experience. Then I had a great discussion with a man today about the Lord and really enjoyed. However, at the end of the day I let me neighbor borrow my motorcycle and when he gets back he tells me he dropped it and it scratched the pipes all up and the highway bar :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit: now I have to take it into the shop and get it fixed. He felt bad but crap!!!!


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It just never ends does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it don't. And mark my words your 3rd thing to go will be raising its ugly head within a few days to a week. That's how it works around here anyhow - it comes in 3s. Enjoy your new kitchen. :cool2:
> 
> P.S. How old is your water heater?
Click to expand...


It's only 4 years old so we should be good.


----------



## Sprung

Last night we went to a minor league baseball game. Got to watch most of the game before our son started to get fussy. Didn't want a crying baby to be a nuisance to anyone, so we left. Still enjoyed what we saw of the game though. The Fargo-Moorhead Redhawks beat the Amarillo Sox 4-2. I don't really watch sports, but it's always fun to catch a game in person every now and then.

Spent some time today working on my new to me bandsaw. Yesterday, when we were in Fargo, we stopped at Home Depot so I could get some wire to rewire the motor. Got the guy to pull down what I needed and cut off how much I needed. I rally should have checked it before leaving the store. He cut me the wrong stuff, and I got charged for what I wanted! I don't care that I've already cut into the wire, I will be making them refund my money when I get the chance to make it over that way next.

Managed to scrounge up a suitable replacement for the wiring and rewired the motor today. Also did a lot of cleaning up of parts. Took most of the parts off and put them back on to check them out, figuring that disassembling as much of the saw as I could would also help me to know and understand it better.

Right now it's mostly back together, but finishing it will have to wait for another day. Got a few things to finish cleaning up and put back on. Then some tuning to do. I'll be able to play around with it and cut wood by the end of the week. For a 67 year old saw, this thing is in great shape! 

Tonight I get to babyproof the kitchen and install drawer and cupboard latches. Can't have the little guy getting into things he shouldn't be into!


----------



## Kevin

This is the kind of "daily share" I started this thread for. Thanks for refocusing us all. And congrats to the Redhawks. Don't you just love the atmosphere at a ball game? I don't like going to pro football games but HS football is about as good as it gets. And live baseball and hockey are great too if the seats are close enough to the action. 

_"Tonight I get to babyproof the kitchen and install drawer and cupboard latches. Can't have the little guy getting into things he shouldn't be into!"_

Boy can I ever relate to that. I taped bubble wrap to every corner of everything sharp in the house that my darling little girl could have knocked her head against, and when my son came along 2 years later and by the time he was old enough to walk, it was all still there waiting on him to bump his head. 

Great report Matt.


----------



## Mike1950

Lets just hang the politicians-the bankers will come back in line once their bosses are gone...............

I turned 63 today- sure did not seem any older nor did I seem any different- maybe they switched babies on my ma and I am really 10 years younger......
Kathie just said I was an impossible dreamer- maybe 5 yrs........

I go to my 11 yr old grandsons football games- sometimes they run the wrong way- Great fun......


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike1950 said:


> Lets just hang the politicians-the bankers will come back in line once their bosses are gone...............
> 
> I turned 63 today- sure did not seem any older nor did I seem any different- maybe they switched babies on my ma and I am really 10 years younger......
> Kathie just said I was an impossible dreamer- maybe 5 yrs........
> 
> I go to my 11 yr old grandsons football games- sometimes they run the wrong way- Great fun......



Happy Birthday Sir!


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> This is the kind of "daily share" I started this thread for. Thanks for refocusing us all. And congrats to the Redhawks. Don't you just love the atmosphere at a ball game? I don't like going to pro football games but HS football is about as good as it gets. And live baseball and hockey are great too if the seats are close enough to the action.
> 
> _"Tonight I get to babyproof the kitchen and install drawer and cupboard latches. Can't have the little guy getting into things he shouldn't be into!"_
> 
> Boy can I ever relate to that. I taped bubble wrap to every corner of everything sharp in the house that my darling little girl could have knocked her head against, and when my son came along 2 years later and by the time he was old enough to walk, it was all still there waiting on him to bump his head.
> 
> Great report Matt.



Yes, the atmosphere at a ballgame is just awesome. The excitement that comes and fills the ballpark when one of the locals hitting one out of the park for a home run just can't be beat! I don't care a whole lot for sports, but do enjoy watching a game in person every now and then. The last ballgame I went to was far too long ago - over 4 years ago - watching the Brewers at Miller Park when I lived a little north of Milwaukee. It was too long ago, so last night was really good. Brewers games - and especially the tailgating that went on before (and sometimes also after) them - were always fun, and we could always find some way to get tickets for cheap, sometimes even free.

Didn't quite get to the babyproofing tonight. But there's always tomorrow night. And no matter how well I babyproof things, he will still get into things he shouldn't and will still get hurt. That's just how life goes, even though mom and dad don't want to see him get hurt!

How's the pup doing? Still progressing and getting better?



Mike1950 said:


> I turned 63 today- sure did not seem any older nor did I seem any different- maybe they switched babies on my ma and I am really 10 years younger......
> Kathie just said I was an impossible dreamer- maybe 5 yrs........
> 
> I go to my 11 yr old grandsons football games- sometimes they run the wrong way- Great fun......



Happy Birthday, Mike!  

I'd rather watch 11 year olds having fun playing football and running the wrong way than watch the NFL. Can't beat watching kids have fun! Even when they do run the wrong way...


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of "daily share" I started this thread for. Thanks for refocusing us all. And congrats to the Redhawks. Don't you just love the atmosphere at a ball game? I don't like going to pro football games but HS football is about as good as it gets. And live baseball and hockey are great too if the seats are close enough to the action.
> 
> _"Tonight I get to babyproof the kitchen and install drawer and cupboard latches. Can't have the little guy getting into things he shouldn't be into!"_
> 
> Boy can I ever relate to that. I taped bubble wrap to every corner of everything sharp in the house that my darling little girl could have knocked her head against, and when my son came along 2 years later and by the time he was old enough to walk, it was all still there waiting on him to bump his head.
> 
> Great report Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the atmosphere at a ballgame is just awesome. The excitement that comes and fills the ballpark when one of the locals hitting one out of the park for a home run just can't be beat! I don't care a whole lot for sports, but do enjoy watching a game in person every now and then. The last ballgame I went to was far too long ago - over 4 years ago - watching the Brewers at Miller Park when I lived a little north of Milwaukee. It was too long ago, so last night was really good. Brewers games - and especially the tailgating that went on before (and sometimes also after) them - were always fun, and we could always find some way to get tickets for cheap, sometimes even free.
> 
> Didn't quite get to the babyproofing tonight. But there's always tomorrow night. And no matter how well I babyproof things, he will still get into things he shouldn't and will still get hurt. That's just how life goes, even though mom and dad don't want to see him get hurt!
> 
> How's the pup doing? Still progressing and getting better?
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I turned 63 today- sure did not seem any older nor did I seem any different- maybe they switched babies on my ma and I am really 10 years younger......
> Kathie just said I was an impossible dreamer- maybe 5 yrs........
> 
> I go to my 11 yr old grandsons football games- sometimes they run the wrong way- Great fun......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, Mike!
> 
> I'd rather watch 11 year olds having fun playing football and running the wrong way than watch the NFL. Can't beat watching kids have fun! Even when they do run the wrong way...
Click to expand...


I have not watched a NFL game since 2002- got interrupted in the middle of super bowl for first grandsons birth. Have not watched since. Takes way too much time and there is so little of that.........


----------



## woodtickgreg

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKE!  And thanks for making me feel younger too!  Dave and I were talking.....no bitching about sore bodys and not being as good as we used to be. I said something on me hurts everyday, and that's a good thing, means I'm still alive.  Lets take inventory shall we? Surgical back repair...check....surgical arm repair...check, got glasses, false teeth, hearings shot, cholesterol issues.......it's good to be alive!


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

Hang all the banksters high and tar and feather the elected traitors


----------



## Brink

[attachment=30177]

Trip to Brooklyn college last Sunday



[attachment=30178]

Trip to Springfield college today.


----------



## Kenbo

I agree with Kevin that this thread was started for uplifting posts and I started to think about it and it seems that the only time that I post on this thread is when something negative happens. So, with that in mind, I plan on changing that and only posting positive things on this thread.

Let's start with this..........HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MIKE!!!!!! I hope that it was a great one my friend.


Next, I will post the news that I have a new fridge now. I wont post about the troubles I had installing it but instead, I will post that Mrs Kenbo is very happy with it and if she is happy, I am happy.
[attachment=30190][attachment=30191]
[attachment=30192][attachment=30193]


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks Ken and all _ I had forgotten it was my birthday- but Kathie made sure to remind me :dash2::dash2:
. I agree and disagree- your neg post on appliances might have been a downer on your wallet but it sure was uplifting for Mrs Kenbo's kitchen. NICE FRIDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Mills

Great start to a long weekend. Got rid of a bunch of “stuff” under my carport… a transmission for a F150, about 60’ of four inch corrugated drain line, a new 17.5 tire I somehow acquired, pieces of a bench drill press… and most of all, _sold the clamps_ to hold down a camper shell for $5 each as long as the shell went with them. :yippy:

Now I have more room for wood racks under the carport and I can get mulch loaded in the pickup with a front end loader again.


----------



## Kevin

Beautiful stuff Ken. Love the Jeep trip pics that's great. Good idea for a Jeep commercial. 




Kenbo said:


> I agree with Kevin that this thread was started for uplifting posts ...



I didn't mean to infer that we shouldn't share the bad stuff that happens to us. It's part of the deal we have here called life. It's just that I really enjoyed Matt's post. 

I bet Mrs. K likes her new kitchen.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Beautiful stuff Ken. Love the Jeep trip pics that's great. Good idea for a Jeep commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Kevin that this thread was started for uplifting posts ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to infer that we shouldn't share the bad stuff that happens to us. It's part of the deal we have here called life. It's just that I really enjoyed Matt's post.
> 
> I bet Mrs. K likes her new kitchen.
Click to expand...




Everyone has a bad day. I guess, I'm trying to focus on the positive side of the negative story. There's enough negativity without adding to the pot. 
She definitely like her new appliances.


----------



## Kevin




----------



## rdnkmedic

DOVE SEASON OPENS TODAY!!!!!!!! 

WooooooooHoooooooooo. That means that deer season is coming soon.


----------



## Kevin

Ours opened the 1st of the month. I haven't shot dove in 3 years. Quail opens here Oct 26th but I don't know why. We haven't had any quail in 25 years. We used to tear them up here but the fire ants put the kabosh on that. The state says that while predators, especially fire ants are blamed for the devastation of the quail population, loss of habitat is the main reason (according to the state). But I was an avid hunter when they disappeared. I don't mean on weekends. My BIL and me went hunting everyday. He trained dogs and we had thousands of acres to hunt. This was back when our county was still referred to as the dumping grounds for the Dallas mafia because there was virtually zero growth here and was still a backwater podunk county with a long history of keeping outsiders out including companies that wanted to set up shop here. We were too far from the urban sprawl of Dallas to commute back then. But as the population centers expanded outward over the next decades we began to grow. But that was long after the quail had disappeared. This is why I don't buy the loss of habitat theory.

I think it was between '87 and '88 season when we realized they had simply vanished from our county as if overnight, never to return. We never saw a drop-off in population here. We lived in quail heaven for years and all the sudden they were gone. I just don't see loss of habitat doing that. And even when our county finally began to grow and companies started moving in here, we still lost maybe .00001% of the quail's natural habitat. 

Thanks for getting me on this rant Kev. Go shoot some dove, and come Nov. 17th when your quail season opens in Taylor county if you see any quail bag a few for me too. 

P.S. Your gator season just opened today too, limit one.


----------



## rdnkmedic

We have 2 wild coveys that live on our 100 acres. But most of the quail hunting is on pen raised birds on private plantations. Hundreds of dollars for an all day hunt. Not a poor mans sport by any means. Half day hunt is around $400 but it does include lunch. Hmmmm, let me see. How big a steak can I buy for $400?

I actually live in Marion Co. GA. The mail comes out of Mauk in Taylor Co. We are caught in the middle. 

It is really fun to see the wild coveys when they show themselves. There are about 15 birds in each.


----------



## Kevin

Bummer so y'all don't have many either - I wouldn't hunt them in that case either. There's actually at least one re-population program in Texas called Texas Quail Conservation Initiative. They also ascribe to the theory that the pop decrease is caused mainly by loss of habitat. If they're correct, I don't see how they can bring back the quail without restoring the concrete and suburbs back to prairie lands. I'd be all for it myself.


----------



## Brink

Today was very nice.


----------



## Kevin

I got to spend some time with my grand boys. They taught me how to harvest black locust thorns. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/BLthorns3_zps7cb7ee1f.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/BLthorns4_zps68eb3cd9.jpg

_C'mon boys we need to go harvest some thorns from a locust tree. 

Poppy why we gotta hawvuss torns?

A guy in California needs them.

Why a guy in cada forna need 'em?

He's gonna make something with them.

Whadda he gotta make wif um?

Not sure a bowl or something but he makes pretty stuff.

(puzzled looks all around) He gotta makin a bowl wif torns? Poppy! Poppy! Arnya gonna show us whud he make wif um okay!

Okay but it'll be a while.

Don't forget to show us whud he gotta make wif um okay poppy? _

That was the abbreviated version. They were floored by the idea someone in cada forna knows how to make bowls with thorns. 

The best things in life really are free. Time with the grand boys picking torns for a starnger in cada forna . . . . . priceless. 


(I know that you're in Michigan Cliff but at the time I was thinking Cali and that's what I told the boys) :i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

Funny what we call black locust here looks nothing like that- very coarse bark. White flowers in spring. thorns are nasty but about 1/2" long more wedged shaped. Planted all over in this side of state because they were drought resistant. City planted as street trees-man that was a mistake-sidewalks and streets ended up with steps because of shallow roots............ Going to have to look this one up........


----------



## Kevin

Black locust bark is deeply furrowed here too, but this is a very young tree. Young BL trees often have smooth bark. 

.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Black locust bark is deeply furrowed here too, but this is a very young tree. Young BL trees often have smooth bark.
> 
> .



Kevin, I just looked at a whole bunch of pictures of black locust- seems that it has 2 types of thorns or there are subspecies. Mom still has a couple in her yard- used to line the street- city planted they also paid to take down and replace sidewalk. I have dug those wedged shaped thorns out of my foot but your thorns are downright ugly. None of ours have that long thorn. I have cut quite a bit- best firewood around.........


----------



## ripjack13

It was 94 at work outside.....inside...well....hows 114 sound. They had to shut the ac off cuz of all our construction dust. Not good for puters.....what'd I get to do today? 

[email protected]#$%! I hate that @#$%! !!!!


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> It was 94 at work outside.....inside...well....hows 114 sound. They had to shut the ac off cuz of all our construction dust. Not good for puters.....what'd I get to do today?
> 
> [email protected]#$%! I hate that @#$%! !!!!



Well it could have been in the attic...............


----------



## ripjack13

Right.....at least I could walk around without bumping my head.


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Right.....at least I could walk around without bumping my head.



See it was a good day!!!!!! Hell I bet the attic was 130- ya could have killed any bugs ya got--- well maybe I should stop here. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black locust bark is deeply furrowed here too, but this is a very young tree. Young BL trees often have smooth bark.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, I just looked at a whole bunch of pictures of black locust- seems that it has 2 types of thorns or there are subspecies. Mom still has a couple in her yard- used to line the street- city planted they also paid to take down and replace sidewalk. I have dug those wedged shaped thorns out of my foot but your thorns are downright ugly. None of ours have that long thorn. I have cut quite a bit- best firewood around.........
Click to expand...


Not sure about subspecies Mike. I have logged and milled black locust and lots of honeylocust and I know one when I am standing in front of one, and this one is a black locust. But I admit I have not looked at a whole bunch of pictures of them online.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black locust bark is deeply furrowed here too, but this is a very young tree. Young BL trees often have smooth bark.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, I just looked at a whole bunch of pictures of black locust- seems that it has 2 types of thorns or there are subspecies. Mom still has a couple in her yard- used to line the street- city planted they also paid to take down and replace sidewalk. I have dug those wedged shaped thorns out of my foot but your thorns are downright ugly. None of ours have that long thorn. I have cut quite a bit- best firewood around.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about subspecies Mike. I have logged and milled black locust and lots of honeylocust and I know one when I am standing in front of one, and this one is a black locust. But I admit I have not looked at a whole bunch of pictures of them online.
Click to expand...


Mostly a curiosity to me-I know you know what they are- those thorns you have are UGLY- we have probably more black locust in the county then any other hardwood-just guessing at that but point is lots of them. I have never seen those kinds of thorns. Maybe it is a climate thing.


----------



## Kenbo

Pulled the grill off my Jeep today for a little modification. Hopefully, I'll be done tomorrow.
[attachment=31269]
[attachment=31270]


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kenbo said:


> Pulled the grill off my Jeep today for a little modification. Hopefully, I'll be done tomorrow.



Gonna remake it in wood?


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> Pulled the grill off my Jeep today for a little modification. Hopefully, I'll be done tomorrow.



First step in pulling out that radiator and engine?


----------



## Kenbo

Finished the grill on my Jeep today. I'm pretty pleased with the way it came out.

[attachment=31320]


----------



## Kenbo

Played more with the Jeep today. Got rid of the hideous orange marker and signal lights. Love the new Quadratec lights.



BEFORE.
[attachment=31374]




AFTER.
[attachment=31375][attachment=31376]


----------



## Kevin

Last night my wife and I met the kids and their SO's north of Dallas for our monthly get-together at a chosen restaurant. We pick a different one every month. We were planning to meet at Olive Garden in Allen Texas, but when my wife and I arrived her smart phone took us to Cheddar's. A place we love too, but the kids would be going to OG. So we drove around looking for the OG but no matter where we drove that little red arrow kept telling us we were moving away from it and took us right back to Cheddars. Finally she texted all the kids who were close but still on their way in separate cars. Soon we all agreed it was fate and we'd eat at Cheddars. 

Once we were all in the parking lot all the kids said all their smart phones also took them straight here (to Cheddars) but told them it was the OG. So while waiting on our table inside, I asked the receptionist gal how long ago this OG had been converted to a Chedarrs. She said it had been a Ched's since day one. I told her that was wierd because all of our various smart phones i's and droids all said it was the Olive Garden. She said yeah that's weird. 

So I walked back over to our group and one asked what I was talking about with the receptionists and I started to tell her . . . 

_"Well I was just explaining how all of our fart smones all . . . . " _

And as soon as it came out of my mouth the 3 girls busted out laughing. So did I. Then all the boys came over to find out what was so funny because they wanted in on the action. So between gasping inhalations of breaths and side-splitting laughter I reenacted my fox pass. 

To spare my dignity I laughed harder than anyone else but honestly I didn't have to fake it. By the time we got seated the waiter knew we al had fart smones and wanted to see what kind of fart smones we had. These get-togethers with or kids and their mates/friends are always a hoot. NEVER a dull moment and that was not the funniest thing that occurred last night. 

Everyone already knew that I am a pretty fart smeller smart feller but last night I really showed my farts smarts. Not as funny reading it I am sure - one of those "you had to be there's". On a similar note, if you ever win a dart tournament in an Irish Pub called Paddy O'Tooles in mobile AL, and you are later relating your impressive accomplishment to your fellow also-semi-drunk coastie buddies at a party and you mean to brag _"I was tops in the pub."_ Don't have a faux pas moment in front of that unforgiving crowd and say *"I was pups in the tub!"* You will NEVER live it down. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/pupsinatub_zps3f3d82d2.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm a pretty fart smeller as well, and from now on I am going to use my fart smone too. :rofl2::rofl2: That's just to funny not to use.


----------



## Kenbo

Went out and got my Jeep a little dirty on the weekend. Mrs Kenbo and I had a blast playing in the mud.
[attachment=31645]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Went out and got my Jeep a little dirty on the weekend. Mrs Kenbo and I had a blast playing in the mud.


You just went through a big puddle so you could spend all day cleaning it! LOL


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out and got my Jeep a little dirty on the weekend. Mrs Kenbo and I had a blast playing in the mud.
> 
> 
> 
> You just went through a big puddle so you could spend all day cleaning it! LOL
Click to expand...


You know me too well.


----------



## Kenbo

I've been playing around with my Jeep lately and changing out some of the stock parts that I don't like and modifying the part that I want to stay. (the clear marker and signal lights, the grill steel added etc)
This week, I got rid of these cheap plastic door handles that come standard on a Jeep..........
[attachment=31771]



And installed these. From plastic to stainless. I love the new look. I only have one more small modification that I want to do for this year. Then that will be it until the spring when I raise her up and add new rubber.
[attachment=31775]
[attachment=31772][attachment=31773]
[attachment=31774][attachment=31776]


----------



## Kevin

Well this was yesterday but my wife just reminded me that she'd made a short video of our grandboys first dominoe lesson. This was the end of their very first hand. By the time the first half hour was over they weren't needing any help! Bad vid quality but hey grandpa's don't care when they're showin off the boys . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

The jeeps looking good Kenbo, tons of stuff available for them. Fun vehicles to own.


----------



## Sprung

And I'm back! 

My wife and I have free lodging available to us in the Black Hills in South Dakota. Last year we enjoyed our week down there so much that we knew we had to go again this year as a family.

Stayed in a log cabin. All meals were cooked on the grill as the cabins have grills, but no stoves. 

[attachment=31898]

Woke up to this view and the sound of the running water in the stream every morning. 

[attachment=31899]

Very relaxing place to be. No TVs, no phones, no internet, no cell phone reception. While we did check our phones the times we went into town, it felt really good to disconnect from technology for a while. 

I turned 30 on Wednesday. After breakfast at the cabin that day we went to Mount Rushmore, ate a picnic lunch, got to drive the Needles Highway, and drove through a huge herd of buffalo (at least 400 buffalo were in the immediate area) at Custer State Park. Actually, more like crawled through the herd as many of them wanted to be on the road. Took us nearly 30 minutes to go 1/4 mile!

Saw and did some other things as a family. Spent a lot of time relaxing and doing a whole lot of nothing. Came home refreshed, renewed, and recharged. It was a great week!


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> And I'm back!
> 
> My wife and I have free lodging available to us in the Black Hills in South Dakota. Last year we enjoyed our week down there so much that we knew we had to go again this year as a family.
> 
> Stayed in a log cabin. All meals were cooked on the grill as the cabins have grills, but no stoves.
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up to this view and the sound of the running water in the stream every morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Very relaxing place to be. No TVs, no phones, no internet, no cell phone reception. While we did check our phones the times we went into town, it felt really good to disconnect from technology for a while.
> 
> I turned 30 on Wednesday. After breakfast at the cabin that day we went to Mount Rushmore, ate a picnic lunch, got to drive the Needles Highway, and drove through a huge herd of buffalo (at least 400 buffalo were in the immediate area) at Custer State Park. Actually, more like crawled through the herd as many of them wanted to be on the road. Took us nearly 30 minutes to go 1/4 mile!
> 
> Saw and did some other things as a family. Spent a lot of time relaxing and doing a whole lot of nothing. Came home refreshed, renewed, and recharged. It was a great week!



Congrats on being 30. My great-great great uncles name is on custers tomb there at the park- he was 33.
Sounds like a nice retreat.


----------



## Kevin

That sounds like a fantastic way to take a break from it all.


----------



## Kenbo

Sprung said:


> And I'm back!
> 
> My wife and I have free lodging available to us in the Black Hills in South Dakota. Last year we enjoyed our week down there so much that we knew we had to go again this year as a family.
> 
> Stayed in a log cabin. All meals were cooked on the grill as the cabins have grills, but no stoves.
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up to this view and the sound of the running water in the stream every morning.
> 
> Very relaxing place to be. No TVs, no phones, no internet, no cell phone reception. While we did check our phones the times we went into town, it felt really good to disconnect from technology for a while.
> 
> I turned 30 on Wednesday. After breakfast at the cabin that day we went to Mount Rushmore, ate a picnic lunch, got to drive the Needles Highway, and drove through a huge herd of buffalo (at least 400 buffalo were in the immediate area) at Custer State Park. Actually, more like crawled through the herd as many of them wanted to be on the road. Took us nearly 30 minutes to go 1/4 mile!
> 
> Saw and did some other things as a family. Spent a lot of time relaxing and doing a whole lot of nothing. Came home refreshed, renewed, and recharged. It was a great week!



Happy belated birthday. From someone who hasn't had any time off in over 14 months, I can honest say that I am envious of your time away. Glad to hear you had a great time.


----------



## Kevin

Ken has it already been that long since you went to your dad's and went fishing? I swear time is moving faster.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I haven't had a full on week off vacation in a few years, last year had 5 weeks off but that was recovering from surgery, not like I could do anything. So this year I have been taking a bunch of little get aways, on the boat fishing most sundays, down to ducks place to mill wood and eat his fine smoked meats. Got about another month or so to fish and then it will be shop time, I took a break from the shop for awhile as I was a little burned out from the tool making. When I start up in the shop again I would like to finish some wood turning projects and then make some turners tools for myself and to sell to others. I have to have variety in my life or I feel stagnant.


----------



## Mike1950

25 yrs in business-never took more then 9 days- when I took that much I had to work twice as hard the week before I left and the week after. :dash2::dash2: There are some things about being self employed that were not in the brochure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

You got a brochure? They never sent mine before I took the leap. :i_dunno:


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ken has it already been that long since you went to your dad's and went fishing? I swear time is moving faster.




Yup. Believe it or not. That was July of last year and I was supposed to go at the beginning of August this year, but it got cancelled. Hard to believe that 14 months has gone by so quickly.


----------



## Sprung

Ken and Greg - I hope you guys can get a chance to get away for a longer period of time.

Ken, hopefully you can make up that fishing trip sometime. Greg, good on you for taking those times to switch it up.


Our week away was really needed for us. I'm essentially on call 24/7/365 for work and usually work 6 days a week, so it can be really hard to get away for even a day or two here and there. Weekends away don't happen for us, and about the only times I'm out of town overnight are usually work related, so we really value our opportunities to take vacation. I've been flirting with burn-out lately in some ways, mostly due to work, so it was a much needed vacation. It was tough to come home after the great week we had, but it was just the sort of break I and my family needed together! After a week away, the three of us are happier, calmer and less stressed than we have been in months. And the little guy enjoyed having me around all day every day last week - that was priceless. He's 10 months old now and growing up way too fast.

And, like Mike says, it's more work to be gone than it is to just stay and keep working... It usually takes me a week or two of extra work to get ready to be gone, and a week or two to get everything caught back up when I get back. It's a hassle, but sometimes you just gotta get away.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> You got a brochure? They never sent mine before I took the leap. :i_dunno:



Oh yes but as usual I never read the instructions........


----------



## sprucegum

Yesterday was not half bad today look to be the same only better


----------



## rdnkmedic

sprucegum said:


> Yesterday was not half bad today look to be the same only better



Pretty in vermont. I've never seen hay done like that. We square bale or round bale-800-1000 lbs. Where does that go and how do you store it?


----------



## Mike1950

rdnkmedic said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was not half bad today look to be the same only better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty in vermont. I've never seen hay done like that. We square bale or round bale-800-1000 lbs. Where does that go and how do you store it?
Click to expand...


Up here the do bales also but some of the milk farmers do silage- stuff it green into a 200'long white plastic bag. Feed it to the cows green and kinda fermented. Just like the old stand up silos.


----------



## sprucegum

rdnkmedic said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was not half bad today look to be the same only better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty in vermont. I've never seen hay done like that. We square bale or round bale-800-1000 lbs. Where does that go and how do you store it?
Click to expand...


That is my sons rig he is baling my field. He does the 40# square bales they must be stored in a covered barn or shed. He sells most of it to the local feed store, they sell it in the store by the bale to hobby farmers. Makes pretty expensive feed but they pay it.


----------



## Kevin

That's some real pretty country you got up there Spruce. I love that kind of rolling woody terrain and the beautiful fall colors.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Beautiful scenery but ugh! that brings back bad memories. I hauled hay for a nickel a bale one summer when I was 13 or so. We bucked 'em from the ground to the trailer, then off the trailer into the barn. Too stinkin' hot to wear leggins. I wore out more jeans than I could pay for.


----------



## sprucegum

Dane Fuller said:


> Beautiful scenery but ugh! that brings back bad memories. I hauled hay for a nickel a bale one summer when I was 13 or so. We bucked 'em from the ground to the trailer, then off the trailer into the barn. Too stinkin' hot to wear leggins. I wore out more jeans than I could pay for.



I learned to drive in the hay field in Gramps 49 Chevy 1 1/2 ton truck. My two sons learned to drive in the hay field in my 85 F-350. Just put a pillow under their butt put it in low range and tell them to steer between the bales. My nephew mentioned just this spring that him and my two boys learned to drive in that truck before they could see over the steering wheel. Must have learned them good him and one of my boys have log hauling trucks.


----------



## Kenbo

Drove all the way out to the fair grounds last night and dropped of my woodworking entries for this years competition. I entered two items this year; my MRAP Cougar, and the Cat cutting that I did last winter. I had an opportunity to check out some of the other entries for this years fair and let me tell you, there is some serious competition. This year's entries look fantastic. I'm looking forward to seeing who wins. The prizes aren't worth squat.......I just enjoy seeing a red ribbon (1st place in Canada) dangling from a hobby that I enjoy so much.
Gonna drive out to the fair tomorrow after dinner and see how I made out..............stay tuned.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kevin

Good luck to the mighty Canuck! :luck:


----------



## sprucegum

Kenbo said:


> Drove all the way out to the fair grounds last night and dropped of my woodworking entries for this years competition. I entered two items this year; my MRAP Cougar, and the Cat cutting that I did last winter. I had an opportunity to check out some of the other entries for this years fair and let me tell you, there is some serious competition. This year's entries look fantastic. I'm looking forward to seeing who wins. The prizes aren't worth squat.......I just enjoy seeing a red ribbon (1st place in Canada) dangling from a hobby that I enjoy so much.
> Gonna drive out to the fair tomorrow after dinner and see how I made out..............stay tuned.



I would give the cat a red ribbon and I don't even like cats. Good luck


----------



## ripjack13

Best of luck to you Ken!


----------



## Kenbo

Mrs Kenbo and I went to the fair to see how we made out. Mrs Kenbo took 1st prize for her glass bead cactus that she made, 2nd place for one of her t-shirt designs and another 2nd place for a teddy bear that she made. Way to go Hon!!!

As for me, the cat cutting took 1st place in it's class, and the MRAP Cougar also took 1st place. The Cougar also won a special prize in it's category that comes with a gift certificate of some kind. (That's the big fancy ribbon on the Cougar)

All in all, we had a fun night at the fair and will go again on Sunday to have some more fun and pick up our prize winning entries.
[attachment=32080] [attachment=32081]
[attachment=32082] [attachment=32083]
[attachment=32084]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Way to go you guys  proud of you 2.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I was going to ask for pictures of anything that beat that Cougar...:no dice. more please: Congrats Ken


----------



## rdnkmedic

Gonna need a truck to bring home all the ribbons and prizes. Good job.


----------



## Mike1950

CONGRATS- Mrs. and Mr. Kenbo!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Awesome. Congrats to you and Mrs. Ken! 

:irishjig:


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got to take the wife to urgent care, one of our cats just got tangled up in it's leash and freaked and bit her, major puncture wound right in the vein of her hand, instantly swelling. Gotta go get her on antibiotics as cat bites can cause serious infection. Be back soon.


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> I got to take the wife to urgent care, one of our cats just got tangled up in it's leash and freaked and bit her, major puncture wound right in the vein of her hand, instantly swelling. Gotta go get her on antibiotics as cat bites can cause serious infection. Be back soon.



dam greg hope shes ok buddy . they got sharp teeth for sure. i wish her well. duck


----------



## woodtickgreg

She's ok, just got back from the docs, antibiotics. Cat bites are almost guaranteed to get infected, bacteria in their mouths that is good for them is not good for humans by a puncture wound. The cat that bit her is the most mellow and largest of our cats, he is afraid of just about everything, he jumped the fence and got tangled up in his leash and harness and when she tried to free him he freaked out while trying to get away. All is normal once again, except for her painful bite.


----------



## Kevin

Glad she's okay. I won't give my opinion of cats because they are your friends, and you are mine, and I want things to stay that way. Take care of that woman good ones are hard to find I had to flip over several thousand rocks to find mine. If anyone tells her I said that I will have a bite too.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks Kevin, one thing that people need to remember is animals are just that, animals. The wild is always in them, Kevin you know that about your dogs, when they get scared or feel threatened they revert to their wild self. When a dog growls you don't reach out your hand to them, same when a cat hisses. I have had animals all my life, both dogs and cats, love em both, wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Kevin

I know better than anyone. It wasn't that long ago Maestro attacked my face. I wasn't making reference to the fact that any animal will react that way when they feel threatened or are afraid Greg. I just don't like cats in general, though I have had a couple I did like and I have raised some feral kittens, one I raised in my pocket one winter. If it's hungry and cold and afraid I will take it in and feed it, cat or not. But by "take it in" I do not mean inside my house. Cats are nasty critters and I will just stop there. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Feral_zps88092bce.jpg

I carried that one around in my shirt pocket after stealing her from the hide her feral momma made in my shop in the winter of 2008 and running the momma off. (The date on the image is wrong) After she outgrew my shirt pockets she started following me around and she got to where every time I would sit down at the computer she'd jump up in my lap and go to sleep no matter that I was typing or talking on the phone. By summer she was following me around like a dog. I can fall for cats too, as long as they think they are dogs and act like them. 

I sure do miss her. Coyotes or a bobcat got her.


----------



## woodtickgreg

We have 2 that look like her, one long fur and one short. Our cats never go outside except on our fenced in patio. They are very spoiled kitties.
I wasn't picking on you about that Kev, just making a statement for others to consider. I know you care about your animals too.


----------



## Kenbo

Glad to hear that she's okay. I was a little worried there for a bit and was relieved as I read your update posts.
Send my best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ripjack13

First off CONGRATULATIONS MR. AND MRS. KENBO!!!
I loved watching the progress on it Ken. It is awesome....

Second....Greg, glad your missus is ok. Cats are great but they can turn in a second.
I also had had my share of cats and dogs. I like both when they do what they are sposta. Dogs are great, cats are good. I like dogs better.....


----------



## Sprung

Not going to go into any details, but so far it's kinda been one of those weeks. :dash2: 

And I got turned down (again) when I asked my wife for some additional funds to buy some wood. This time it was some S3S Black Ash boards on my local Craigslist for $2/BF. Lumber doesn't show up on Craigslist around here but a handful of times a year, and never for that low of a price. I don't have a project in mind for it at this time, but it's always good to have lumber on hand for future projects, especially when it's usually so expensive out here.

And it's been a few weeks since I've had any actual shop time that would allow me enough time to actually accomplish something. I'm really really hoping I can get some sawdust therapy on Friday, when I have a day off, because I really really need it. :dash2:

And I haven't been sleeping well this week...

The week can only get better, right? :dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> And I got turned down (again) when I asked my wife for some additional funds to buy some wood.



I got tired of my wife always telling me no when I asked for funds to buy tools or whatever for my shop, so I just got a part time job to help with that so she can't tell me no now. I even use the part time job to fund my dental work. Seems to me that the whole marriage partnership thing isn't always fair. I never complain about what they spend on whatever.


----------



## Kevin

When it comes to wives I am either lucky, or she just figures I am not gonna listen to it anyway so why bother. I've always included my wife in decisions on large items just out of respect but if I need a tool or something I just buy it. She would think I was ill if I came to her with hat in hand asking if I could do this or do that. That's just not me. I kid a lot about "hope the wife doesn't find out" etc. but it's just that - kidding. I often think others are kidding too but it seems some seriously are not the head of the household so it pays to keep it light-hearted when ribbing them about it because some guys really and truly do not wear the pants and it's hard to tell who is being facetious and who really does have to "get permission from the boss". Man I couldn't live like that. I wouldn't live like that, but that's just me.


----------



## Mike1950

I am lucky also- Kathie wants me to be me-she's crazy enough to want me to be just that-me. Then again it works the other way also. Life is good as long as you have enough wood!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

I'm the same way with mine Mike. She does tend to ask me - "I'm thinking about getting some new drapes (or whatever) what do you think?" My answer is always the same "Honey if you want them - get them. No need to ask me."


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I'm the same way with mine Mike. She does tend to ask me - "I'm thinking about getting some new drapes (or whatever) what do you think?" My answer is always the same "Honey if you want them - get them. No need to ask me."



We discuss almost everything- we are partners in life and business. Some things she is much better then I and some things I am better then her. We do not compete with each other. As a combined force 1 and 1 is more than 2. I guess since we got married in our late 40's we had no time to waste on BS- we have ran full tilt ever since. I go to bed and wake up every morning knowing just how damn lucky I really am and so does she................ And we both tell each other that every day.............


----------



## Sprung

My wife is very good to me, and it's definitely not a lopsided she wears the pants relationship. She does want me to be me and does want me to be able to have my woodworking hobby. She definitely married me, flaws and all, not some vision of what she wants me to be or wishes I'd become.

However, with being a single income family (since we made the decision together that she'd be a stay at home mom), we don't make anything beyond minor purchases without discussing it with the other. We do have a budget that we do need to keep on track and, even though we might disagree on some items of spending, we have (very thankfully) never had a fight over money. Seeing as I'm on call 24/7/365 for my job, it just isn't feasible to get a part time job. I would love to eventually start making an occasional item to sell to help fund wood and tool purchases.

If it wasn't for her, I'd probably spend everything I made on wood and tools. And, if it wasn't for me, she'd probably spend everything I made on stamps and cardstock to make cards, far too many outfits that our son would probably wear only once, and things for the house. So, we do keep each other in check and ensure that our expenses do not exceed our income.

She does occasionally give me the go ahead to make extra purchases beyond my very meager monthly shop budget, but not too often. And, more often than not, I usually say yes to the extra purchases she wants to make.

What's really made this a rough week so far is entirely work related (and is why I haven't been sleeping well), but that's not something I want to get into... Though a bit irksome, in the grand scheme of this week, being told I couldn't buy some wood is minor in comparison. (And as I was having trouble sleeping last night, I had visions of a tool cabinet built out of black ash to help ease some of my shop's lack of storage...)


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> My wife is very good to me, and it's definitely not a lopsided she wears the pants relationship. She does want me to be me and does want me to be able to have my woodworking hobby. She definitely married me, flaws and all, not some vision of what she wants me to be or wishes I'd become.
> 
> However, with being a single income family (since we made the decision together that she'd be a stay at home mom), we don't make anything beyond minor purchases without discussing it with the other. We do have a budget that we do need to keep on track and, even though we might disagree on some items of spending, we have (very thankfully) never had a fight over money. Seeing as I'm on call 24/7/365 for my job, it just isn't feasible to get a part time job. I would love to eventually start making an occasional item to sell to help fund wood and tool purchases.
> 
> If it wasn't for her, I'd probably spend everything I made on wood and tools. And, if it wasn't for me, she'd probably spend everything I made on stamps and cardstock to make cards, far too many outfits that our son would probably wear only once, and things for the house. So, we do keep each other in check and ensure that our expenses do not exceed our income.
> 
> She does occasionally give me the go ahead to make extra purchases beyond my very meager monthly shop budget, but not too often. And, more often than not, I usually say yes to the extra purchases she wants to make.
> 
> What's really made this a rough week so far is entirely work related (and is why I haven't been sleeping well), but that's not something I want to get into... Though a bit irksome, in the grand scheme of this week, being told I couldn't buy some wood is minor in comparison. (And as I was having trouble sleeping last night, I had visions of a tool cabinet built out of black ash to help ease some of my shop's lack of storage...)



Ya got your priorities right- The kiddo is the most important job either of you will ever have.


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Ya got your priorities right- The kiddo is the most important job either of you will ever have.



It definitely is the most important job we'll ever have! Family always comes first. And with the way many of the kids are these days, which is usually a direct result of their parents, my wife and I want to give our son (and any other children we may have) the best start we can and raise them right.


----------



## Kevin

Being a parent is job one for sure. When I was younger it was different than it is now, and when I was in your shoes Matt I had the same basic relationship with my wife. We're empty nesters now and all the yewts are gainfully employed so we no longer have to pinch pennies for school clothes and band trips etc. You will be there one day too. Kids are more important than a new tool. Well, depending on the kid and the tool.


----------



## ripjack13

I'll never understand the childlike behavior at work. Two supervisors having a power struggle. Me, I'm stuck in the middle. Because of that, now I'm having to drive 120 miles a day in my own vehicle cuz they don't want to agree on a time to quit working at the end of the day. One thinks he's owed time, so he wants to leave a half hour early, the other one, (whom I'm working with) thinks it should be an 8hr day, then clean up. So that means I miss the company carpool that drives by my house. 
?$#@+%!!!!
I hate people sometimes......


----------



## Kevin

That sucks Marc. I hope it gets worked out for you soon.


----------



## Kenbo

Played with my Jeep again today. The hood has big rubber bumpers on it for when the windshield is folded down. I never have, and never will fold it down and I'm not a big fan of the bumpers, so I did another minor mod and changed out the bumpers to something a little more subtle. I really like these.
[attachment=32545]


----------



## Kevin

Ken we need to rename you the Jeepster. I have never seen anyone get such a charge out of a new vehicle. I think it's cool.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ken we need to rename you the Jeepster. I have never seen anyone get such a charge out of a new vehicle. I think it's cool.




 I've had the Jeep for 15 months now and I'm getting a real "charge" out of modifying it to the way I want it, instead of the way that the dealerships think it should be. I'm just looking into new bumpers but I'm not sure if I will do that now, or later. I am having fun with it though.


----------



## Brink

And I'll take extra care not to scratch those fenders when doing the EV conversion, Ken.


----------



## Kenbo

Sad day for me indeed. Put the hard top on my Jeep because I had to face the reality that my summer convertible weather is over. Time to get her ready for the snow.
The only good thing about that is that I get to detail her tomorrow. I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Sad day for me indeed. Put the hard top on my Jeep because I had to face the reality that my summer convertible weather is over. Time to get her ready for the snow.
> The only good thing about that is that I get to detail her tomorrow. I'll be sure to post pictures.


Yeah but jeeps and 4 wheel drives in general are fun in the snow!


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad day for me indeed. Put the hard top on my Jeep because I had to face the reality that my summer convertible weather is over. Time to get her ready for the snow.
> The only good thing about that is that I get to detail her tomorrow. I'll be sure to post pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but jeeps and 4 wheel drives in general are fun in the snow!
Click to expand...


You know it!!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad day for me indeed. Put the hard top on my Jeep because I had to face the reality that my summer convertible weather is over. Time to get her ready for the snow.
> The only good thing about that is that I get to detail her tomorrow. I'll be sure to post pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but jeeps and 4 wheel drives in general are fun in the snow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know it!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I'm gonna be diggin my new 4x4 this year in the snow.


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad day for me indeed. Put the hard top on my Jeep because I had to face the reality that my summer convertible weather is over. Time to get her ready for the snow.
> The only good thing about that is that I get to detail her tomorrow. I'll be sure to post pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but jeeps and 4 wheel drives in general are fun in the snow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna be diggin my new 4x4 this year in the snow.
Click to expand...



It is a gorgeous rig you've got there.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad day for me indeed. Put the hard top on my Jeep because I had to face the reality that my summer convertible weather is over. Time to get her ready for the snow.
> The only good thing about that is that I get to detail her tomorrow. I'll be sure to post pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but jeeps and 4 wheel drives in general are fun in the snow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna be diggin my new 4x4 this year in the snow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a gorgeous rig you've got there.
Click to expand...

Yours too buddy! Especially with your mods.


----------



## Kenbo

It was a gorgeous day here today and I spent the entire time outside, working on my Jeep. I've always hated those stupid decorative stickers that car manufacturers place on vehicles. I know what kind of Jeep I have and I don't need a silly sticker to tell me that. So seeing that I was detailing the Jeep anyway, it was time for the stickers to go. After that, I spent countless hours detailing every inch of the Jeep and the hardtop. I really like the look with no stickers and I always love it when my truck is freshly detailed. Good day all in all except that I'm very sore and having a hard time moving around but it was worth it.
[attachment=32582][attachment=32583]
[attachment=32584][attachment=32585]
[attachment=32586][attachment=32587]
[attachment=32588][attachment=32587]


----------



## brown down

alcohol will make people do some really stupid stuff. god knows i have written a few pages in that book when i was younger. I try to keep my darwinism as low as possible.

so last night at about 11:30 or so, i look out into the sky and see fire balls floating through the air right over the house. the one neighbor was having a party and were setting off those oriental fire balloons they do at celebrations. so i hop in my truck and drive down my field and a little into theres. Heres where it gets funny IMO!

there were a few cityfied people at that party.  hahaha the one girl grew up in Long Island comes charging over to my truck and asks if we just drive through peoples yards like that. I laughed and said yea WE IN THE COUNTRY AND I HAVE 4X4. she stormed away in a full NY pissed off fashion. so than goober comes over and i told him NO MORE LIT BAGS WILL BE AIRBORN. he said and i quote "its fine, they are burning out off in the distance" 

I can't believe i had to explain to this dumby that what you light on fire and send in the AIR has to come down on fire somewhere and it could be a roof of a home. he puffed his chest up at me like a gobbler and started getting loud " alright we won't light anymore on fire" I said your right you won't or I will get the flare gun out and start popping flares over your home  A friend i haven't seen in years came over and defused gobber from making any life changing decisions he had brewing in his drunkin stuper

ended up having a few cold ones with him and left only to find the remmanance of these bags all over the field.:diablo:


I sit back down on my couch and here this buzzing sound. what i thought was a small bird lands 2 ft from my head on the lamp shade. it was the second largest bee i have seen aside from the cicada killers. had to have been a queen yellow jacket. I almost grabbed my closest firearm and shot it. all i had close by was a was a pair of scissors.
I got it, or i think i got it. scissors did go flying and i lost the trail :rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

I saw one of those giant yellow jackets in my drivway last week,  heard it first then saw it, scared the crap out of me for a minute. All I could think about was those giant hornets in japan, looked a lot like one. Must be something with the fall and the change of the seasons, those are probably next years queens I'm guessing. :dunno:


----------



## Sprung

The last 5 days have been a real doozy. Go, go, go without stopping. Monday included driving down to Brookings, SD for a conference for work yesterday and today. it was raining the whole way and my sinuses were giving me a fit and everything in my head hurt. Yesterday wasn't bad. Was feeling better until last night hit. Then today I made an appointment to see a doctor in the area on my way out of town. Pink eye and an upper respiratory infection... :dash2: Eye drops and antibiotics - oh, joy of joys... Am very glad my wife and son made the trip with me as she's now in charge of driving us home because with one eye all funky, it's hard to see very well.

Considering the difficulties I'm having both seeing and breathing properly, I get to hang out at home for at least a few days on quarantine. I know within 2 days I'll be obscenely stir-crazy, so hopefully by Friday I might be well enough to quarantine myself in the shop.


----------



## Kevin

Sorry to hear it Matt. You should turn some pink ivory in honor of that pink eye infection.


----------



## sprucegum

Great day drug my old 800 ford tractor into the garage, rebuilt the carb, put on a new manifold, and a ignition tune up and she ran like a top. Nice warm sunny day so I drove her 2 miles to the nearest gas pump and filled her up. Probably won't use her for much but at least I can if the spirit moves me to.


----------



## Kevin

That's a full day spruce. I have never had much luck rebuilding carbs. I tried a few times but only had one success on a carter quad that was the hardest one I ever tried but the only one that worked perfect when I was done. What kind of gas do you have there were you able to give her any non-corn gasoline?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> The last 5 days have been a real doozy. Go, go, go without stopping. Monday included driving down to Brookings, SD for a conference for work yesterday and today. it was raining the whole way and my sinuses were giving me a fit and everything in my head hurt. Yesterday wasn't bad. Was feeling better until last night hit. Then today I made an appointment to see a doctor in the area on my way out of town. Pink eye and an upper respiratory infection... :dash2: Eye drops and antibiotics - oh, joy of joys... Am very glad my wife and son made the trip with me as she's now in charge of driving us home because with one eye all funky, it's hard to see very well.
> 
> Considering the difficulties I'm having both seeing and breathing properly, I get to hang out at home for at least a few days on quarantine. I know within 2 days I'll be obscenely stir-crazy, so hopefully by Friday I might be well enough to quarantine myself in the shop.


That stinks, hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> That's a full day spruce. I have never had much luck rebuilding carbs. I tried a few times but only had one success on a carter quad that was the hardest one I ever tried but the only one that worked perfect when I was done. What kind of gas do you have there were you able to give her any non-corn gasoline?



A marvel scribner updraft carburetor on a 1957 ford tractor is not rocket science hardest part is getting the float bent just rite for proper adjustment.
I just filled her up with high test and dumped in some treatment. I am thinking on building a separator to take the corn out of the gas. My favorite small engine mechanic says it is the only way to go.


----------



## Brink

sprucegum said:


> Great day drug my old 800 ford tractor into the garage, rebuilt the carb, put on a new manifold, and a ignition tune up and she ran like a top. Nice warm sunny day so I drove her 2 miles to the nearest gas pump and filled her up. Probably won't use her for much but at least I can if the spirit moves me to.



800, nice tractor.

If you like them that new.


----------



## Brink

sprucegum said:


> A marvel scribner updraft carburetor on a 1957 ford tractor is not rocket science hardest part is getting the float bent just rite for proper adjustment.
> I just filled her up with high test and dumped in some treatment. I am thinking on building a separator to take the corn out of the gas. My favorite small engine mechanic says it is the only way to go.



I've done so many of those MS TSX carbs...

If you ever need it, I can rebush the throttle shafts


----------



## sprucegum

Brink said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> 
> A marvel scribner updraft carburetor on a 1957 ford tractor is not rocket science hardest part is getting the float bent just rite for proper adjustment.
> I just filled her up with high test and dumped in some treatment. I am thinking on building a separator to take the corn out of the gas. My favorite small engine mechanic says it is the only way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done so many of those MS TSX carbs...
> 
> If you ever need it, I can rebush the throttle shafts
Click to expand...


Mine is still pretty tight. I did not do the comprehensive kit just put in the minor rebuild kit there was not much wrong with it other than the float adjustment and gaskets. My grandfather bought that tractor new in 57 I have the recite from the dealer. He traded in his 8n and paid $1200 to boot.


----------



## Brink

sprucegum said:


> Mine is still pretty tight. I did not do the comprehensive kit just put in the minor rebuild kit there was not much wrong with it other than the float adjustment and gaskets. My grandfather bought that tractor new in 57 I have the recite from the dealer. He traded in his 8n and paid $1200 to boot.



Bet I know of the dealer.


----------



## Kevin

I think we need a Brink section somewhere. I would call it "Think, Brink" and anyone that cannot comprehend at least the three entendres in those two words probably would not understand the point of the forum anyway. It would not have many vines to swing from for most of us but it would still be fun to explore in this barrel of fun.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I think we need a Brink section somewhere. I would call it "Think, Brink" and anyone that cannot comprehend at least the three entendres in those two words probably would not understand the point of the forum anyway. It would not have many vines to swing from for most of us but it would still be fun to explore in this barrel of primates.



You lost me.

But my third grade teacher constantly repeated "think, Brink".

Wishful thinking on her part.


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> You should turn some pink ivory in honor of that pink eye infection.



Just have to get a lathe and some pink ivory!

Though, I think if I made something with pink ivory to commemorate this occasion, I should consider making a set. A set of something would only be fitting as the pink eye has expanded its territory to both eyes...  :dash2:

It was a really really good thing my wife and son traveled with me. I got less than an hour into the nearly 4 hour drive home (not including stops we had to make along the way) and I could no longer see well enough to feel comfortable to drive, and it only got worse as the afternoon/evening went on. As of right now it's hard to see and things look, for the most part, blurry and foggy. Katy hates driving long distances, so I usually do all the driving. She was a trooper today and drove the whole rest of the trip while also trying to keep a nearly 11 month old occupied in his car seat in the back (since neither of us want me to touch him so as to reduce the risk of sharing it with him.)

Now that we're home, I'm locked down on quarantine and there are only a few select places in the house that I'm allowed to go. Until things get better, I'm not allowing myself to drive either (a tough thing to do for me), but I don't want to be at risk of hurting anyone because I couldn't see them.


----------



## jimmyjames

Day has been pretty good to me so far, my daughter learned how to crawl a few weeks ago and today she crawled over to the coffee table and pulled herself up and stood on her feet, she's been doing that a little bit but standing on her knees, she was soooo excited to be on her feet :) god my little girl is growing up sooooooo fast!


----------



## kazuma78

The day wasnt too bad so far until I tried to order some stuff from Amazon.com and its trying to charge me tax because it will be shipped to Texas! Texas might not have a state income tax but they sure rape you on all their other taxes. I mean an 8.5% sales tax AND tax on things bought over the internet. Sounds pretty ridiculous to me!


----------



## Kevin

Josh, the game is rigged man you are old enough to know that by now. But the only time sales tax is calculated in an online purchase is if the item is being shipped to a Texan from a business located within Texas That's how it's supposed to work anyway. 

But yeah it cracks me up anytime I see a Texas sports team trying to land a bigtime player or the State of Texas or municipality trying to entice a mega corp here:_ "Move to Texas! No income tax! _(but we have outrageous property tax, sales tax, and the highest auto insurance anywhere).


----------



## kazuma78

Kevin said:


> Josh, the game is rigged man you are old enough to know that by now. But the only time sales tax is calculated in an online purchase is if the item is being shipped to a Texan from a business located within Texas That's how it's supposed to work anyway.
> 
> But yeah it cracks me up anytime I see a Texas sports team trying to land a bigtime player or the State of Texas or municipality trying to entice a mega corp here:_ "Move to Texas! No income tax! _(but we have outrageous property tax, sales tax, and the highest auto insurance anywhere).



Haha its always the fine print that gets ya


----------



## Brink

Good day, finished work early, fire in fireplace, light dinner, "grapes of wrath" and "dr. Strangelove" on TCM


----------



## Mike1950

8 4 yr olds here for granddaughters birthday- hid in shop- now I am hiding in sitting room- "Laramie" with James Stewart and a cold beer- I sure hope I can stay hidden!!!!


----------



## Kenbo

Well, it wasn't today, but it was Thursday. I did some more playing with my Jeep and removed the stock bumper to install a recovery bumper. I wasn't going to order my winch until the spring, but that hole in the winch plate has to be filled, so I ordered it on Friday and the winch should be in on Monday. Told Mrs Kenbo that I would try to make this the last mod of 2013. (I wonder if she bought it?)
[attachment=33011]


----------



## Kevin

Geez Ken you have like a dozen pieces of gravel in that front left.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Geez Ken you have like a dozen pieces of gravel in that front left.



:rotflmao3: You're not the first person to point that out Kevin my friend. I drove 1 1/2 hours to the south west last night and did quite a bit of highway driving so I'm pretty sure most of them are gone now.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool looking front bumper!  Your doing a great job on personalizing your jeep and making it your own. I need to do a few more things to my truck but other things are taking priority right now. Looks great Ken.


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> Well, it wasn't today, but it was Thursday. I did some more playing with my Jeep and removed the stock bumper to install a recovery bumper. I wasn't going to order my winch until the spring, but that hole in the winch plate has to be filled, so I ordered it on Friday and the winch should be in on Monday. Told Mrs Kenbo that I would try to make this the last mod of 2013. (I wonder if she bought it?)



Nice work, Ken.

What voltage is the winch? Just thinking ahead.


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it wasn't today, but it was Thursday. I did some more playing with my Jeep and removed the stock bumper to install a recovery bumper. I wasn't going to order my winch until the spring, but that hole in the winch plate has to be filled, so I ordered it on Friday and the winch should be in on Monday. Told Mrs Kenbo that I would try to make this the last mod of 2013. (I wonder if she bought it?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, Ken.
> 
> What voltage is the winch? Just thinking ahead.
Click to expand...


ha ha ha ha ha ha. That's what I like about you.......always planning for the future. 12volt


----------



## Brink

Ok, slight design change. No problem.


----------



## Sprung

Best night all week! My wife called me out of quarantine and let me sit in the rocker and read our son a book. Since he was sleepy, I got to rock him to sleep.         (If only he had stayed asleep... Getting him in the crib didn't go so well for daddy, so now he's nursing, with mommy and daddy hoping he'll fall asleep again!)


----------



## woodtickgreg

Feeling kinda low......well old and low. My back went out yesterday, I was just standing up after putting my shoes on, sharp pain stopped me dead. Ibuprofin is my friend right now. Got through my work day and now I'm home, not gonna work the part time job, just gonna take it easy and go lay down for a bit and see if the back loosens up a bit. I think I got a license to do nothing. :sad: I'll check back in later.


----------



## Kevin

That sucks. My back does that too just out of thin air. WHAM and you're down. Hope you heal up quick like.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mine does that too. I walk like an orangutan until it slides back into alignment. (No offense Brink ) Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Mine does that too. I walk like an orangutan until it slides back into alignment. (No offense Brink ) Hope you feel better soon.



I'm no smelly o-rang. 

Besides, I had fancy surgery to fix that back. 

I know all too well back pain. Hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## Kevin

Yesterday at breakfast at one of our favorite eateries (we only have 2 we like here) there was something new to look at when we walked in the door. Sorry for crappy pics my wife's phone doesn't take very good ones . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/BSBag_zpse67ebe53.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/BSBag2_zps72eb1edd.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/BSBag3_zps0274fa70.jpg


----------



## Mike1950

I love the BS bag- I need a couple to send to my senators.............


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Feeling kinda low......well old and low. My back went out yesterday, I was just standing up after putting my shoes on, sharp pain stopped me dead. Ibuprofin is my friend right now. Got through my work day and now I'm home, not gonna work the part time job, just gonna take it easy and go lay down for a bit and see if the back loosens up a bit. I think I got a license to do nothing. :sad: I'll check back in later.



Geez buddy. I hope that you're feeling better soon. I know, all too well, the pain of a bad back and I know that it isn't fun. Sending you my best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks guys, I've been down this road before, I had back surgery years ago and that fixed all the pain I had for years. Now when my back goes out it's higher up and different. It's still low back just different. Just gotta rest and let it heal. Work is gonna be fun for the next few days or week or whatever it takes.


----------



## davduckman2010

greg you just need to slab a few logs that way the rest of your acheing body will take your mind off your back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Finally got my winch finished on the Jeep. I still need to stretch the rope under load, but haven't had the chance to do it yet. At least I got my winch done. I think that is it for the mods until the new year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks great Ken, man I love the big pics again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Took my niece and nephew to the top of the Statue of Liberty today. The stairs to the top to look out the crown are no joke...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

My sister lives in NY city a block off of central park. I was there when I was 16 and did those stairs, it was cool then, but I think now I would enjoy the ferry ride more, LOL. My sis wants me to come to the city for thanks giving, I gotta figure out if I can do it with work and all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

It's cold and rainy so I have been confined to indoor activities. My feet are under the desk in front of a small quartz heater. It's cold and rainy so I have been confined to indoor activities. I am downloading smilies for the smiley crowd (I never use them) and recoding them one damn letter at a time so they will reactivate the ones from our old site that now appear as text only. It's cold and rainy so I have been confined to indoor activities. Looks like Texas A & M will slaughter Vanderbilt although they did just finally score a touchdown. It's cold and rainy so I have been confined to indoor activities. Johnny Football is the funnest football player to watch I have ever seen. He's just amazing. Not able to watch it as much as listen in the background while I pound keys on this board. It's cold and rainy so I have been confined to indoor activities.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Kevin, define "cold." It's about 40 outside here today, which isn't too bad for this time of year. Wouldn't mind a little warmer, but at least it's not snow. (This is sweatshirt weather for us. I don't usually wear a jacket until it gets down into the 20's or 30's.)


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Kevin, define "cold."



60.8 which is almost 59 - but it's a wet cold so it's like 30.8 which is almost 29.


----------



## Sprung

Man, that's t-shirt weather... I'd probably even be wearing shorts... Our basement temp is consistently in the low 60's year round, and since my shop is down there, I think it's just the perfect temp to work in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

29 is entirely too cold for shorts.


----------



## Sprung

Most of the time, yes - but not always. When we're on the good side of winter and temps are warming up again, 29 feels quite warm. Though, my shorts comment was more about the temps of around 60 - even if there is wind and rain making it feel colder.


----------



## Sprung

For the record, in the wintertime, on Sunday evenings when it's time to put the garbage to the curb for pickup the next morning, I'll usually run out in shorts, a tshirt, and sandals to take out the garbage - even if it is 10 below. If it's windy, I'll usually put a hoodie or a jacket on. Four winters in ND has really changed my tolerance for temperature and now I'm at a point where 80 is just too hot for me...


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> For the record, in the wintertime, on Sunday evenings when it's time to put the garbage to the curb for pickup the next morning, I'll usually run out in shorts, a tshirt, and sandals to take out the garbage - even if it is 10 below. If it's windy, I'll usually put a hoodie or a jacket on. Four winters in ND has really changed my tolerance for temperature and now I'm at a point where 80 is just too hot for me...



YOU ARE CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!! BRRRRRR ND is the ICEBOX of america. BBBRRRRRR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> YOU ARE CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!! BRRRRRR ND is the ICEBOX of america. BBBRRRRRR



Crazy, most definitely! Don't worry, when it's 20 and 30 below zero or the windchill is 45 below, I'm wearing plenty of layers! I will say that even when it's 15 below, with a windchill of 30 below, it only takes 2 to 3 layers to keep me warm when clearing snow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> ... Though, my shorts comment was more about the temps of around 60 - ....



60 isn't bad if it's dry and no wind, but it's wet and windy so 60 is no different than 29, so when it's 60 it's actually 29. And if it's 29 it may as well be zero. Which of course it is, so there's no way I'm going outside.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SDB777

Kevin said:


> 60 isn't bad if it's dry and no wind, but it's wet and windy so 60 is no different than 29, so when it's 60 it's actually 29. And if it's 29 it may as well be zero. Which of course it is, so there's no way I'm going outside.


 


Yeah, what he said?



Scott (me thinks I don't get it) B


----------



## ripjack13

It was a nice balmy 45 today up here in CT. I had shorts and hoodie on...I'm good. Sprung and I must have thick blood. o_O


----------



## woodtickgreg

My hours are starting to get cut at the part time job, end of the season in a power equipment shop. Last year through the winter I just worked saturdays and when it snowed. Not to bad really, the lack of money will suck a little, but the available shop time is going to be awesome. I came home after my full time job and went right to the shop, did some machining and got lots done. I think I need the shop time more than the money right now. :D

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

Let's just say I'm glad that it's Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

All day! woooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Finally found a solution for a problem that's been kicking my ass all week. And since I'm about 4 days past the deadline that's a good thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010

buried my new f-150 trying to get my log spliter out of the back yard next to the house this morning in a sloppy wet spot. going to be real late today. waiting for light to see . good thing my neighbors live far enough away to not here my choice words. might have to call triple aaa to wench me out . this sucks but i should have known better rained all day testerday. yep i know a dumb ass move!!! time to invest in a wench for the truck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> buried my new f-150 trying to get my log spliter out of the back yard next to the house this morning in a sloppy wet spot. going to be real late today. waiting for light to see . good thing my neighbors live far enough away to not here my choice words. might have to call triple aaa to wench me out . this sucks but i should have known better rained all day testerday. yep i know a dumb ass move!!! time to invest in a wench for the truck.


Or a tractor, then we could use it to pull logs too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Had a good day today. We were going to go to Fargo today to run a few errands, but decided this morning just to stay home. Changed gears on some Christmas present ideas. Was going to make cutting boards for a couple family members, but now we're doing something different. Had a lazy morning around the house, made breakfast for us. Got some shop time in this afternoon and started on one of the Christmas gifts I need to get done in the next few weeks. About to make dinner and then relax and watch a movie. Hoping to be able to give my dad a call later tonight too since it's been too long since we've talked. All in all, a good day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Last night as I was doing some chores outside, a red wasp somehow got inside my shirt THEN decided to start stinging me. He got me 4 times before I smashed him flat. He was a quick bugger. Anyone who says they can only sting once is mistaken. I couldn't find my tube of Stops The Sting until this morning so it had minimal effect. My tummy itches!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Last night as I was doing some chores outside, a red wasp somehow got inside my shirt THEN decided to start stinging me. He got me 4 times before I smashed him flat. He was a quick bugger. Anyone who says they can only sting once is mistaken. I couldn't find my tube of Stops The Sting until this morning so it had minimal effect. My tummy itches!


I had that happen to me once riding a motorcycle, flew in my shirt and stung me a few times till I could smash it without crashing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC

Have had a slow leak in a tire for a week or so...so took it to my buddys tire shop. He said it was a slow leak cuz the air was coming through the secondary rubber on the tire. I need new tires but got my moneys worth outta that set!!!

There goes my bandsaw this month. Maybe I can get a deal at the woodworking show!

Butch


----------



## Kevin

ButchC said:


> Have had a slow leak in a tire for a week or so...so took it to my buddys tire shop. He said it was a slow leak cuz the air was coming through the secondary rubber on the tire. I need new tires but got my moneys worth outta that set!!!
> 
> There goes my bandsaw this month. Maybe I can get a deal at the woodworking show!
> 
> Butch



Huh?


----------



## ButchC

I think your "huh" was for the seckndary rubber comment? I think he just didn't explain it very well. The other tech there said that the tire was worn badly enough that it wasn't holding air. 

And because I had to spend $400 on tires I won't be buying my bandsaw soon.


----------



## Kevin

Ohhhhhhhh lol. No my "huh" was because I never heard of inflated bandsaw tires! Haha I was really scratching my head on that one. Seen plenty of DIY band saw mills that use car tires for band wheels but never a factory built vertical saw that used inflated tires, which is what I thought you were saying. :confused: ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC

Whoops. Didnt even think of that.I can see how rlthat would have gotcha.my fault!

Butc


----------



## sprucegum

Pretty dad gummed good, worked in the sugar bush all day with my son we installed some underground sap main line repaired a bunch of above ground lines not a bad day. It is easier work now than it will be in Feb. when the snow is crotch deep.


----------



## SENC

For a variety of reasons (some good, some bad) haven't found but about an hour of shop time in about 45 days. Was planning on several today, but it was so beautiful I just couldn't work inside so opted for tractor time (haven't found that in a couple months). Simple bush-hogging is darned therapeutic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> For a variety of reasons (some good, some bad) haven't found but about an hour of shop time in about 45 days. Was planning on several today, but it was so beautiful I just couldn't work inside so opted for tractor time (haven't found that in a couple months). Simple bush-hogging is darned therapeutic!
> View attachment 34413 View attachment 34414



You must live down near the equator. How the hell you stay on that tractor is beyond me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

Naw, that was just me driving sideways on one of our big and steep southeastern NC hills!

Sorry, didn't look at it after posting to see I'd posted sideways... little help?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

No man leave it like that. Most people never get to see a guy driving a tractor sideways.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum

SENC said:


> Naw, that was just me driving sideways on one of our big and steep southeastern NC hills!
> 
> Sorry, didn't look at it after posting to see I'd posted sideways... little help?


We call that kind of ground flat up here


----------



## woodtickgreg

Was a sad day today:( emptied the boat in preparation for winterization. Waiting for the last of the leaves to fall of the trees, then I'll mow to bag em up and put them on the garden, then the boat will be parked on the back lawn and tarped off. That will clear the driveway for snow removal. But then I went in the shop!:D

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

Great! Though I wasn't so sure for a while. After church, I headed out back to finish my mowing. After about 90 minutes on the tractor and another 20 or so cleaning up a few small areas on the lawn tractor, I stuck my hand in my pocket and realized my flynt damascus folder wasn't there. I had thought about leaving it inside before mowing... so knew positively it had been with me and fallen out. I immediately started checking in and around the seats of both tractors, knowing the chance of it being either place was infinitely small. Of course it was neither place, and having been all over the 6 acre field, knew it was gone for good, so went back to finish my duties mad and dejected.

After hooking up to the horse trailer, moving it to its storage spot, and unhooking, I decided to drive down to the bottom corner of the pasture where I'd cleaned up an area against my target shooting backstop to look around. Unbelievably, I found the knife on the ground in one of the few sq feet not covered with loose, cut grass. Not a scratch on it. I'm locking myself inside for the rest of the day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mike1950

I was planing and smoke started coming out of switch. Anybody with electrical knowledge pleas check my HELP thread out, Thanks


----------



## sprucegum

Spent a good share of yesterday in the sugar bush again. We moved a small building I built a couple of weeks ago to the lowest point in the woods, it will serve as a shelter for the sap storage tank and the vacuum pump. The sap storage tank is a old SS milk tank purchased from the vacant dairy farm just a mile away. It all went pretty well we got the building in place with only minor damage which was better than I expected, the lowest point in the woods is one awful mud hole that got a lot worse after an hour of rooting around with the excavator. We still have to install the vacuum pump and sap transfer pump but that can wait till cold weather turns the mud to pavement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Call me when it freezes Dave. There's nothing I love more than working outside in freezing weather, nasty sloppy mud holes mud holes, frozen mud holes, snow, sleet, rain, and any kind of foul nasty wet miserable weather. Yep that's my vision of heaven alright.  :wacko1:  :run:


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> Call me when it freezes Dave. There's nothing I love more than working outside in freezing weather, nasty sloppy mud holes mud holes, frozen mud holes, snow, sleet, rain, and any kind of foul nasty wet miserable weather. Yep that's my vision of heaven alright.  :wacko1:  :run:


You remind me of a poem -

The Cremation of Sam McGee
By Robert W. Service

_There are strange things done in the midnight sun
By the men who moil for gold;
The Arctic trails have their secret tales
That would make your blood run cold;
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights,
But the queerest they ever did see
Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge
I cremated Sam McGee._

Now Sam McGee was from Tennessee, where the cotton blooms and blows.
Why he left his home in the South to roam 'round the Pole, God only knows.
He was always cold, but the land of gold seemed to hold him like a spell;
Though he'd often say in his homely way that "he'd sooner live in hell."

On a Christmas Day we were mushing our way over the Dawson trail.
Talk of your cold! through the parka's fold it stabbed like a driven nail.
If our eyes we'd close, then the lashes froze till sometimes we couldn't see;
It wasn't much fun, but the only one to whimper was Sam McGee.

And that very night, as we lay packed tight in our robes beneath the snow,
And the dogs were fed, and the stars o'erhead were dancing heel and toe,
He turned to me, and "Cap," says he, "I'll cash in this trip, I guess;
And if I do, I'm asking that you won't refuse my last request."

Well, he seemed so low that I couldn't say no; then he says with a sort of moan:
"It's the cursèd cold, and it's got right hold till I'm chilled clean through to the bone.
Yet 'tain't being dead—it's my awful dread of the icy grave that pains;
So I want you to swear that, foul or fair, you'll cremate my last remains."

A pal's last need is a thing to heed, so I swore I would not fail;
And we started on at the streak of dawn; but God! he looked ghastly pale.
He crouched on the sleigh, and he raved all day of his home in Tennessee;
And before nightfall a corpse was all that was left of Sam McGee.

There wasn't a breath in that land of death, and I hurried, horror-driven,
With a corpse half hid that I couldn't get rid, because of a promise given;
It was lashed to the sleigh, and it seemed to say: "You may tax your brawn and brains,
But you promised true, and it's up to you to cremate those last remains."

Now a promise made is a debt unpaid, and the trail has its own stern code.
In the days to come, though my lips were dumb, in my heart how I cursed that load.
In the long, long night, by the lone firelight, while the huskies, round in a ring,
Howled out their woes to the homeless snows— O God! how I loathed the thing.

And every day that quiet clay seemed to heavy and heavier grow;
And on I went, though the dogs were spent and the grub was getting low;
The trail was bad, and I felt half mad, but I swore I would not give in;
And I'd often sing to the hateful thing, and it hearkened with a grin.

Till I came to the marge of Lake Lebarge, and a derelict there lay;
It was jammed in the ice, but I saw in a trice it was called the "Alice May."
And I looked at it, and I thought a bit, and I looked at my frozen chum;
Then "Here," said I, with a sudden cry, "is my cre-ma-tor-eum."

Some planks I tore from the cabin floor, and I lit the boiler fire;
Some coal I found that was lying around, and I heaped the fuel higher;
The flames just soared, and the furnace roared—such a blaze you seldom see;
And I burrowed a hole in the glowing coal, and I stuffed in Sam McGee.

Then I made a hike, for I didn't like to hear him sizzle so;
And the heavens scowled, and the huskies howled, and the wind began to blow.
It was icy cold, but the hot sweat rolled down my cheeks, and I don't know why;
And the greasy smoke in an inky cloak went streaking down the sky.

I do not know how long in the snow I wrestled with grisly fear;
But the stars came out and they danced about ere again I ventured near;
I was sick with dread, but I bravely said: "I'll just take a peep inside.
I guess he's cooked, and it's time I looked"; ... then the door I opened wide.

And there sat Sam, looking cool and calm, in the heart of the furnace roar;
And he wore a smile you could see a mile, and he said: "Please close that door.
It's fine in here, but I greatly fear you'll let in the cold and storm—
Since I left Plumtree, down in Tennessee, it's the first time I've been warm."

_There are strange things done in the midnight sun
By the men who moil for gold;
The Arctic trails have their secret tales
That would make your blood run cold;
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights,
But the queerest they ever did see
Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge
I cremated Sam McGee._

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

Awesome! Never seen or heard of that but I love it. :goodposting:

(Hope you don't mind I pasted it in your thread in case the link ever breaks we'll still have it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Yesterday was pretty good. I have one photo that I just have to share. We went out for a family photo shoot yesterday and I took my little Canon along because I thought I could grab a few nature shots in between times. I ended up getting a few people photos as well.

This is Tayler, Sandra's granddaughter.







Got some stuff done in the shop as well :)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kevin

Oh man that is priceless! Great shot Ken thanks for sharing. :goodposting:


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> Awesome! Never seen or heard of that but I love it. :goodposting:
> 
> (Hope you don't mind I pasted it in your thread in case the link ever breaks we'll still have it)


That's fine I almost pasted it but didn't. I once heard a old woodsman recite the whole thing from memory and so perfectly delivered that it would make the hair stand up on the back of your neck. I did not know at the time where it came from, aint't Google great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

kweinert said:


> Yesterday was pretty good. I have one photo that I just have to share. We went out for a family photo shoot yesterday and I took my little Canon along because I thought I could grab a few nature shots in between times. I ended up getting a few people photos as well.
> 
> This is Tayler, Sandra's granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some stuff done in the shop as well :)




If that doesn't melt your heart, nothing will. Just beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Working in my shop stripping copper wire, about 200lbs of bare bright now! Had to stop cuttin into em cuz I cut into myself. doh!
Nothing to worry over. But its on my palm nearest to the thumb. So with the bandage on it its hard to hold the knife without it bleedin through. So Ill just shower up an sit on the couch watchin the tube with my honey..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Get well soon. I hope it isn't too serious.


----------



## sprucegum

Sold a little wood today, A furniture maker called this AM looking for some book match live edge maple. He told me right up front that he was not interested in any spalted garbage. He had a nice pair of maple boards all picked out when he spied a thick slab a few layers down in the pile. I explained that it was spalted, but of course he had to see it. I still own the first pair he picked out and he bought the wide thick spalted slab. He said you know I am the only one who is not going to like this when it is done.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung

Been a good few days. My in-laws are in town to visit. They arrived Saturday and will be leaving in the morning.

Today is our son's first birthday. My how the time has flown!!! We gave him one of his gifts already this morning - an inflatable pool with a set of 100 ball pit balls. He loves it! And he's been starting to finally take a few steps here and there - which is awesome. He's growing up way too fast. Love seeing his personality and character shine forth more and more each day. And he is quite the character!

Since we won't be able to see them for Christmas, we celebrated Christmas with my in-laws (and we'll be celebrating Christmas with my parents when they arrive a few days after Thanksgiving.) My in-laws gave me some money to buy tools or whatever with for my shop. Between that, and my wife having already told me to buy my own gift and get what I want (within the $ limit she set), I'll be placing an order with PSI for some stuff for my lathe before the 10% off coupon they sent out expires tonight. I'll also have enough money leftover to buy a carbide insert roughing tool from Greg when he puts them up for sale!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Happy birthday to little Matt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hey Matt, roughers are almost done, I'm hoping to get them back from black oxide coat this week sometime. Everything is kinda behind here due to power problems from the storms we had on Sunday. My work was crippled by 1 leg of power out, I didn't work for 2 days. Some people where still out of power today. Some of the shops we do business with where out of power as well. So since I don't have the roughers back yet I worked in the shop on some other sizes and styles I'm working on. These won't be done till after thanksgiving as I'm going to NY city to visit my sister for 4 days for thanksgiving. I was back to work at both jobs today, went to wood craft for some carbide cutters, got my boat tarped off for winter as the canvas cover was nice and dry. My bro in law dropped his favorite cutting board off for me to sand and reseal for him. Was a busy day, but a good one. Oh and I scored some more chisel steel today as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Hey Matt, roughers are almost done, I'm hoping to get them back from black oxide coat this week sometime.



Nice! But, I'm in no hurry - just excited that I have the money in hand so you don't have to hold one for me! (I have yet to put the lathe back together and figure out if I have a working motor. Been enjoying a visit with my in-laws, who we only get to see 3 or 4 times a year.) The last couple months have turned out to be really good for my shop, and I'm excited about all the new things I've received or will be receiving.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

How was my day? Ordered my new lift kit for my Jeep (3.5" lift), ordered my new rims, my new tires, my new rear bumper, and my new rear tire carrier. My day was great. Now I have to wait until January to have it all installed........not so great but it will be worth the wait. I'll be sure to post some pics when done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Kenn, Can't wait to see all the goodies installed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

Rained again last night...another day just wasted coming up. I'm not much for working in the mud, so my day is pretty much shot.
Can't do anything in the garage/shop, the wife has to make a few(80 or so) poly resin swirly blanks. That means absolutely no dust floating around....errrr!



Scott (so I'll bug everyone here instead) B


----------



## Mike1950

Cold and clear here - no shop today- on the road in the search of the elusive Big leaf maple...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

SDB777 said:


> Can't do anything in the garage/shop ... so I'll bug everyone here instead...



It's the simple pleasures in life that make it fun. 

It's rainy/icy here too so no milling for me. My wife isn't using my shop but Old Man Winter is out there so no room for me anywhere in it. I have to stay inside all day with my feet in front of the heater. Nurses orders.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> It's the simple pleasures in life that make it fun.
> 
> It's rainy/icy here too so no milling for me. My wife isn't using my shop but Old Man Winter is out there so no room for me anywhere in it. I have to stay inside all day with my feet in front of the heater. Nurses orders.


She's a good nurse.:laugh:


----------



## Gdurfey

Kenbo said:


> How was my day? Ordered my new lift kit for my Jeep (3.5" lift), ordered my new rims, my new tires, my new rear bumper, and my new rear tire carrier. My day was great. Now I have to wait until January to have it all installed........not so great but it will be worth the wait. I'll be sure to post some pics when done.


Hey, come on out to Colorado. Mine is not a fancy jeep, but I know a few places where you can get stuck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Great day with ButchC, he showed me around a few auction houses that he hangs out at then over to a craft fair where we met a guy harvesting burned wood out of our fire areas and making furniture. Also had this old, burned hollow log. Pic does not do it justice, he had the interior lit with LED lights.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777

I am not sure if I still have photo's of my little Jeep('95 YJ)....but I will look!

Jeeps are fun to make mods on!

Found one...sort of,






Scott (she had 11" of total lift) B

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

That's a cool log Garry, sounds like a great day. You ought to revive the traveling hat thread with that pic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think one of my favorite vehicles that I ever owned was a jeep cj5 rag top, all black with chrome wheels, 258 straight carburated six, 4 speed tranny, and an 8 track player cause nobody stole those and with a rag top and doors that didn't lock that was important in the detroit area. It was un stoppable, I could drive it in to the bottom of a ditch and leave it in gear, shut it of in gear, turn the key without pushing in the clutch and she would start right up and drive herself out. Amazing vehicle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ...It was un stoppable, I could drive it in to the bottom of a ditch and leave it in gear, shut it of in gear, turn the key without pushing in the clutch and she would start right up and drive herself out. Amazing vehicle.



I had a little Subaru 4WD wagon that would do that too. Wish I still had that nifty little car.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I don't have a pic of my actual car but this is the exact model, year, and color as mine was. It doesn't look very potent but that cute little thing would go anywhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

The subaru's are still cool. I think they have a flat horizontally opposed engine in them. Think porsche or goldwing.


----------



## Kevin

And the spare tire is in the engine compartment. No joke. That picture I posted is not my year though, once I clicked the link it took me to a different image. That is a 83 model mine was a 79 - IMO they were much better looking especially the round headlights vs the ugly rectangle like the 83 has. Taillights looked better than those also. I will try to find a 79 model and replace it or just post it below.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I remember when subaru first started importing to this country, they where 2 stroke engines!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I didn't know that. That's funny.


----------



## Gdurfey

"Scott (she had 11" of total lift) B"

You mean a swamp buggy?.....

So, since I am new, didn't know about the hat thread, but that is an easy one to figure out! Guess I will have to get a hat! Was going to anyway.


----------



## Kevin

Gdurfey said:


> So, since I am new, didn't know about the hat thread, but that is an easy one to figure out! Guess I will have to get a hat! Was going to anyway.



Oh I just assumed that was you wearing the WB hat - it must be Butch then. So Butch post that pic in the hat thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I remember when subaru first started importing to this country, they where 2 stroke engines!



My buddy in I think 1970 worked as a car salesman. he got to bring home a Sabaru 360?? 2 cly -2 cycle rear engine. He had a dunebuggy also. This little 360 would really climb- we used to get crazy climbing hills with it. Lucky we never wrecked one. The dodge dealer dropped the line because their was no interest- I think they were $1495. cheaper then a VW at $1999. Thanks Greg I had almost forgotten those crazy weekends. Tom tried to jump a ditch in his dune buggy- ditch was about 2 ft too wide. He lost a bunch of skin scooting across the ground but no real damage - the dune buggy was very bowed- about 6 inches higher in the center- never was quite the same. damn we were crazy but it sure was fun!!!!!!!!

My sister had a white one that looked about like yours Kevin- she absolutely ran it into the ground- quite a car for the $$$

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

My day was great.

It's my birthday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Happy Birthday on your <insert# ^value=less_than|||99-years> ---<if value=ripjack13=max#years'''exceeded'''=REJECT NUMERICAL INPUT
<youth:if is="{$birthday.user_state} == 'birthday'">
{infant:phrase are_you_less_than_99_years_old?}
<tot:elseif is="{$oldUserRipjack13RealAge} == 'no_shit!'" />
{teen:emergecnyFunction your_answer_has_been_confirmed_you_are_ripjac13_and_thus_older_than_99_years_even_though_still_a_teen}
<middle-aged:RejectInputData/>
{old_mo_fo:phrase{$old(has_a_price=sleezeball) your_email_has_been_confirmed_and_your_registration_is_now_complete}
</dead:if YEAR NUMERICAL REJECTED USER DELETED>
> th birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Happy birfday ripper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> My day was great.
> 
> It's my birthday!


Happy birthday. I hope you had a great one!!!!!


Had a great night last night. Mrs Kenbo and I went out to our 4X4 club's end of year party. A lot of great people with good food, good conversation, and a fun slide show of the past year's trail rides and mud runs. A good night. When we came out of the party, there was a couple of inches of snow on the ground, so it only seems fitting to throw the Jeep into 4WD and cruise home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Happy Birthday on your <insert# ^value=less_than|||99-years> ---<if value=ripjack13=max#years'''exceeded'''=REJECT NUMERICAL INPUT
> <youth:if is="{$birthday.user_state} == 'birthday'">
> {infant:phrase are_you_less_than_99_years_old?}
> <tot:elseif is="{$oldUserRipjack13RealAge} == 'no_shit!'" />
> {teen:emergecnyFunction your_answer_has_been_confirmed_you_are_ripjac13_and_thus_older_than_99_years_even_though_still_a_teen}
> <middle-aged:RejectInputData/>
> {old_mo_fo:phrase{$old(has_a_price=sleezeball) your_email_has_been_confirmed_and_your_registration_is_now_complete}
> </dead:if YEAR NUMERICAL REJECTED USER DELETED>
> > th birthday!!!




Now that's funny right there!! Thanx Kevin.

Thanks Greg n Ken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Happy birthday Marc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thanx Mike!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Late to the party - but Happy Birthday none the less! Want me to approve a couple of spammers for you to let lose on?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

WOOO!!! Spam is delish! oh ...wait. wrong kind of spammer. 


I'm good for now man...but thanx for the offer.


----------



## Kenbo

An absolute perfect day in the shop today. Tons of progress done on my Hummer project, all the video segments shot for 2 weeks worth of my weekly Youtube show (while waiting for glue to dry) and a ton of cleaning completed. A very relaxing day in the shop. I wish they could all be like that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

I hear ya. Nothing relaxes me more than a ton of cleaning in my shop. Except making a 2 ton mess beforehand.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I hear ya. Nothing relaxes me more than a ton of cleaning in my shop. Except making a 2 ton mess beforehand.




Cleaning -RELAXING- you guys are sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777

The wife just finished pouring PR, she made 168 blanks for the website!
May not sound impressive, but it is all a waiting game....timing of the 'flash' is the hard part. She is a trooper!!! What did I do? Well I stayed out of the way of course! Just finished dinner for her, and cleaned up the mess...pulled chicken BBQ, and it was goodness on a bun!


Scott (shower time is fun) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrude

Had a good day; I got to give my neighbor an assist; part of the sill on one of his windows rotted out so we got together and made up a new one plus one extra just incase. Also did a couple Jr. Celtica pens in rosewood. Cup of coffee now and back to makin shavings. Ya; that's good with me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike! it could be a disease! an epidemic! oh the horrroorrr...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rented a carpet cleaner, the wife wanted to clean the rug in the living room. No biggie, mixed the soap, poured it in the machine, hey where did all this blood come from!On the carpet machine, on the window sill, on the floor in the bedroom, on the bed..........my 3 year old black male cat cut his toe pad really bad, would not stop bleeding, off to the emergency vet on a Sunday. Never did find out how he cut it. Had to drug the cat as he is a sh** and full of attitude if he don't want to be messed with. Bandaged him up, put a cone on his head so he won't chew the bandage, take him home. Watch the drugs wear off of him, huge dilated pupils and wobbly, cats don't deal well with no balance, they just give up and fall over, not him, he tries to walk and keeps falling over like a drunken cat. When the drugs wore off he got the cone and the bandage off......back to the vet for the extreme bandage and re cone his head. I just checked on him, he is still in his carrier, he has to stay in there for at least 6 hours..........he got the cone off, bandage still on. The vet said he would like the bandage to stay on for 24 to 48 hours, but at least 6 to 8 if he gets the bandage off and it's not bleading. There's a big chunk of meat missing from his toe pad. Think slice the pad off your finger tip.
This happened to my dog once, the country vet up north supper glued some gauze on her paw pad and she was good to go until the new skin grew back.


----------



## ripjack13

eeeeewwwwww


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> eeeeewwwwww


At least we had a carpet cleaner to clean up the blood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

True...I feel bad for the lil guy. Give em a treat for me? :)


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Mike! it could be a disease! an epidemic! oh the horrroorrr...




Hell I know i aint got it- My shop was a mess before I stacked a pallet full of guitar blanks in there!!!  Just Like I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> True...I feel bad for the lil guy. Give em a treat for me? :)


Yup will do, when he gets out he will get fed and the some pain meds and antibiotics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

So after all the kitty drama and things kinda settled down a little I sanded my brother in laws cutting board down. He is a chef and has had this cutting board for 20 years, he's rather attached to it, it's nice hard maple but has developed cracks over the years. I told him I would refinish this one as a temporary fix until I get the time to make him a new one. EVER SAND 20 YEARS OF OIL AND FAT SOAKED WOOD! It just made little balls of saw dust, really weird. It sanded up nice, started with 60grit as anything else just plugged up the paper, worked through the grits to 220. Soaked it with mineral oil and letting it soak in over nite. Beeswax tomorrow..........Hmmm, lets see, maybe I'll make a few different styles and let him pick one out. Maple, cherry, black walnut, ash.................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> So after all the kitty drama and things kinda settled down a little I sanded my brother in laws cutting board down. He is a chef and has had this cutting board for 20 years, he's rather attached to it, it's nice hard maple but has developed cracks over the years. I told him I would refinish this one as a temporary fix until I get the time to make him a new one. EVER SAND 20 YEARS OF OIL AND FAT SOAKED WOOD! It just made little balls of saw dust, really weird. It sanded up nice, started with 60grit as anything else just plugged up the paper, worked through the grits to 220. Soaked it with mineral oil and letting it soak in over nite. Beeswax tomorrow..........Hmmm, lets see, maybe I'll make a few different styles and let him pick one out. Maple, cherry, black walnut, ash.................



Lies. All dirty rotten filthy lies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Lies. All dirty rotten filthy lies.


Yea yea I know, no pics didn't happen, gimme a minute damn it! I'll see what I can come up with, no before pics, didn't think anyone would want to see pics of a plain old sanded cutting board.
Talk about a shite starter.


----------



## Kevin

Just giving it to you man you don't gotta post pics for me. I don't post pics for a lot of stuff either. I just like ridin ya since no one ever gives you a hard time I gotta do it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> So after all the kitty drama and things kinda settled down a little I sanded my brother in laws cutting board down. He is a chef and has had this cutting board for 20 years, he's rather attached to it, it's nice hard maple but has developed cracks over the years. I told him I would refinish this one as a temporary fix until I get the time to make him a new one. EVER SAND 20 YEARS OF OIL AND FAT SOAKED WOOD! It just made little balls of saw dust, really weird. It sanded up nice, started with 60grit as anything else just plugged up the paper, worked through the grits to 220. Soaked it with mineral oil and letting it soak in over nite. Beeswax tomorrow..........Hmmm, lets see, maybe I'll make a few different styles and let him pick one out. Maple, cherry, black walnut, ash.................



I just had the same experience with my inlaws' cutting board... I went through a lot of sandpaper and a corner of my sandpaper cleaning stick in an attempt to reduce how much sandpaper I went through. The little balls of sawdust were weird and certainly made sanding interesting... And sanding is not exactly my favorite thing to do to begin with...

Probably would have been easier if they would have just let me make them a new cutting board...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Just giving it to you man you don't gotta post pics for me. I don't post pics for a lot of stuff either. I just like ridin ya since no one ever gives you a hard time I gotta do it.


Ha ha ha, very funny! I'll show you a thing or three, nyuk nyuk nyuk.







Mountains of sawdust. One cool thing about it was it was so heavy and sticky that it wasn't air borne.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

Personally I think he is faking it with that last pic kevin- looks like used kitty litter to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Personally I think he is faking it with that last pic kevin- looks like used kitty litter to me.


Nah you old codgerThat's what you leave behind when you pass gas.....dust, get it! Zing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ha! My grandson said that to me yesterday!
"Pepe fart dust"
Ha! I'm not old! I'm only 46 kid!
:)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just hit a deer this morning. A small doe. My grill will need replacing. I called my farmer buddy and he said he's going to get it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem

Deer all over the roads i missed one last night at work. Crazy thing was trying to get into one of my cell tower sites. Btw. After 37 years I got married and have my first youngen on the way. Getting close jan 17. We are going to the doctor today for checkup. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

omg....someone grabbed it already. he was just a half hour after i called!! theifs!!! ;)


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I just hit a deer this morning. A small doe. My grill will need replacing. I called my farmer buddy and he said he's going to get it.




Bummer- maybe you should come visit-Kathie will pay you to run over our deer...........


----------



## rdnkmedic

The last one I hit did $5600 damage to my Tahoe. There was a perfect head print in my hood. 65 mph, there was no saving that meat. Broken and bruised all the way through. I recently bought the new high dollar headlights for the Tahoe. They really make a difference in what you can see. Kind of an early warning system I hope.


----------



## ripjack13

I had no warning. I saw her when she was just about a foot away from the hood. She died instantly. I hate to see animals suffer. I turned around and carried her off to the side of the road.
She must have been young cuz she didn't weigh much, nor that tall. Her shoulder was about headlight height....


----------



## Tclem

Yearling. It's that time of year. You can bet somebody picked her up quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony congrats on everything. Newly married and little Tony or Tonette on the way!


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Tony congrats on everything. Newly married and little Tony or Tonette on the way!


A little tony 
Thanks.


----------



## Kevin

rdnkmedic said:


> ... I recently bought the new high dollar headlights for the Tahoe. They really make a difference in what you can see. ...



I even bought some for my old logging truck. I haven't got them aimed high enough yet but I can tell they make a big difference. I didn't get those really bright blue ones because I don't like facing them on the highway so I didn't want to break the golden rule. But the ones I got beat the heck out of the stock ones, I just need to adjust them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Of all days for my sump pump to crap out it happened today. I just wanted to get my day done with my jobs and come home and pack for my trip to Ny, Ny. for thanks giving. Anyway I came home between jobs, pulled it and took it back to home depot as it is a lifetime warranty. Get this, they say we don't do that anymore, here is your new sump pump with a 3 year warranty. I need to get this done so I just accept it and grumble off, pumps in and now I can finish packing, flight is supposed to leave at 5: 50, we'll see, bad weather and it's a small aircraft, 70 seats. Hopefully there won't be any delays. 
I might try and have a meeting with a couple of barter members while I'm there, that would be cool!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Least you're back in biz but that sucks right before you have to leave. I assume a sump pump is for a basement? They leak that bad up there?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Least you're back in biz but that sucks right before you have to leave. I assume a sump pump is for a basement? They leak that bad up there?


Think about it Kevin, I am in a state surrounded by water. It seems like where my house is the water table is really high, the pump runs all year. You should see the water pour into the crock pit when it rains. I have a water powered back up pump in case the main pump fails or the power goes out.


----------



## woodtickgreg

But what really pisses me off is that these large corporations can say buy my product and we will warranty it forever........oh wait, we changed our mind and won't honor the agreement, take the offer or leave it. I hate large corps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Seems to me that basements that leak all the time and need pumps should be renamed................. wells!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Is it possible to make a waterfall in your basement? might be relaxing to listen to...


Im kidding. :)


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Seems to me that basements that leak all the time and need pumps should be renamed................. wells!!!!


Or ceement pond!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Is it possible to make a waterfall in your basement? might be relaxing to listen to...
> 
> 
> Im kidding. :)


Nah, makes me want to pee, LOL!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Nah, makes me want to pee, LOL!



If you think about it, that's all the earth is doing into your basement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Talking to the boss this afternoon and he asked me if I knew how many work days he had left.....he said 22!!! Lucky for me that will be spread over 3 months, but I feel as the snowball has already left the station down a very steep hill. He always told me to be careful what I wished for! Think I will do some woodworking to relax later this week,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Garry do you mean until you retire?


----------



## rdnkmedic

Have to pick Biscuit up from the vet in a little while. He very quietly got hit by a car Monday night. We live on a very dark dirt road in the country. Very little traffic. Put Biscuit out about 930 for his last pee of the night. Just like always. He showed back up 10 minutes later bleeding and limping. Never made a noise. We cleaned him up thinking he would be ok. Next morning his right front leg was swollen so off to the vet. Broke the radius and ulna in that RF leg (no displacement Doc). The radius is broken in two place though. He has some trauma to his chest with a little bleeding in his lungs. They kept him overnight to cast the leg or pin it. Not sure at this point how they fixed it. Anyway, I miss my Biscuit. Just wanted to share. Maybe it will teach him to stay off the road. The good news is he's only 11 months old and should heal quickly and be good as new.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Ya can tell that there is work being done in that shop- there is dust and shavings on the floor. Biscuit is earning his keep by packin some of it into the house. Hope dog is OK Kevin!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Man I feel responsible for saying he had a splint on that very leg last week. Give Biscuit an extra biscuit everyday. Hope he mends quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hope biscuit is ok and heals well.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Update. Home from the vet. They also found a crack in his pelvis. No surgery. Hoping for it to heal on its on. Just have to keep him down for 6 weeks and keep him from chewing the cast off. His Momma is taking good care of him. Thanks for the well wishes. Gonna miss him in the shop. Mike you are right, he brings in as much as I do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodman

I hope he heals quickly and get back to work in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin, good to hear Biscuit is home. Hope he heals quickly. My parents had to have one of their dogs, Thelma, put down a couple years ago after she got loose and ran out into the busy street less than half a block from my parents' house. They took her to the Vet ER and found that her injuries were just too extensive - many broken bones and uncontrollable internal bleeding. Never fun. It took her sister Louise (they had gotten a pair of golden lab sisters when they were about 10 weeks old) many months to get used to Thelma being gone. Glad to hear Biscuit will be able to recover from his injuries.

I'm sure you and Biscuit both will be looking forward to the day he's well enough to join you in the shop again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Dang that really sucks for him. It'll be hard for y'all too because he's gonna get sick of that cast. Poor fella. I thought Mrs. Kev was gonna let out a tear when she saw this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet

COLD!!!! 32 degrees. Now for us thats cold.. Its even worse for me I'm an Arizona transplant.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin, glad biscuit is home, he'll be happier at home . My kitty went back to the vet for a check up after his cut foot, a little infected, got an antibiotic shot and re bandaged till another check up on friday.
Hey all I'm in Ny, Ny.  The sights, the smells, the food! There is nothing like a new york deli! If you have never spent any time in new york you wouldn't understand, but if you have been here you know what I am talking about. Raining here but warmer than Michigan. This place is amazing, so much fun, so different than my regular rat race. And I get to see my big sister!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin, glad biscuit is home, he'll be happier at home . My kitty went back to the vet for a check up after his cut foot, a little infected, got an antibiotic shot and re bandaged till another check up on friday.
> Hey all I'm in Ny, Ny.  The sights, the smells, the food! There is nothing like a new york deli! If you have never spent any time in new york you wouldn't understand, but if you have been here you know what I am talking about. Raining here but warmer than Michigan. This place is amazing, so much fun, so different than my regular rat race. And I get to see my big sister!



Halal food! Gotta try Halal food! And there's delis? Hmm. Don't forget the pizza.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Halal food! Gotta try Halal food! And there's delis? Hmm. Don't forget the pizza.


I just had the best pastrami on rye with Swiss and Russian dressing, matza ball soup, fresh creamy cole slaw, and a seven layer cake that was just chocolate heaven.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD

Sorry to hear Biscuit is on the injured reserve... Thankfully, puppies and kids heal much faster than old folks do... Fingers crossed things go well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Awe...poor lil pooch. Hope he heals well.
And may the fleas of a thousand camels infest the hit n run drivers armpits....karma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Kevin said:


> Garry do you mean until you retire?


Nope, he retires and I get the headache for the next 10 years!! I have 3 months to do the Vulcan mind meld!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Kevin, best wishes for biscuit. Also, go War Eagle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

War Eagle! Big day Saturday. Thanks for all the well wishes for Biscuit. We will get through this though. He is pitiful. He can hardly move. Wouldn't trade him for a sackful of silver dollars though. He's my buddy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic

Biscuit made a little progress today. He hobbled outside and finally peed and had a bowel movement.  

I'm happy for him. Sometimes it's the little things in life that mean so much. I can tell he is feeling much better today. He's just laying beside the fire for now. Having a better day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rdnkmedic said:


> Biscuit made a little progress today. He hobbled outside and finally peed and had a bowel movement.
> 
> I'm happy for him. Sometimes it's the little things in life that mean so much. I can tell he is feeling much better today. He's just laying beside the fire for now. Having a better day.


I imagine they probably have him on pain meds as well.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Yep, three different meds for pain, inflammation and infection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

That's not good. Wishing a speedy recovery for Biscuit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

We're home and had a really great day with family. Hope y'all did too. I haven't made a t-sammy yet I think I'll wait until the morning. I love a cold sandwich for breakfast. Especially turkey, havarti, and mayo on fresh sourdough. YUM.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

It will be punkin pie for breakfast in our house- It's a vegetable!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic

Bbrrrrr. 20 degrees this morning. This is Georgia. Not supposed to get this cold in November. We usually wear shorts to thanksgiving dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew M

That 20 degrees georgia weather treated me well this morning. The bucks were running the does hard. Managed to mistake a little spike for a doe and shot a big 5 pointer with a 16in inside spread.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kevin

That's a lot of vehicles in the background. Your honey hole seems pretty crowded. Nice bag though maybe that's all the more a feather in your cap with all that competition right there in your face.


----------



## Andrew M

We were back at the house when that picture was taken. We are at some family's house for the weekend, and that was the first thing I said when I pulled up. Holy crap this place looks like a car lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic

Nice buck. Pretty rack. You are young enough to handle that cold. I used to be that young.


----------



## Andrew M

rdnkmedic said:


> Nice buck. Pretty rack. You are young enough to handle that cold. I used to be that young.


Thanks. Thought it had a few more horns when it came in hot on a doe's trail. It was a little chilly but a beautiful calm morning.


----------



## Gdurfey

Helped a friend get some more craft pencils done. He is hooked!! Russian olive, iron wood and bottom is locust. Turned out pretty nice. Will get mine posted later. Hope everyone had a great and safe thanksgiving.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic

Found another tv show. Redwood Kings on Animal Planet. Channel 184 on Dish. It's on now. These guys are pulling HUGE redwoods out of the woods. Not sure what they will do with them. Building something. Not cutting any trees, only taking what is already down. Little Hollywoody but it's cool to see these huge trees. I can't imagine a tree that big.

Just an FYI.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Spent the day in the shop, but didn't get a single thing made for the Hummer. Instead, I spent the day cleaning the entire shop to get it ready for the winter season. Filter cleaning, dust collection cleaning, organizing and basic general clutter clean up. The good news is that it is completely ready for tomorrow's woodworking day. I even have the wood set up in the stove for a fire, if it should be cold in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Hey rdnkmedic, how is your heart doing??? Wonder if anyone else will know what I mean. What an ending!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

War Eagle!


----------



## SDB777

We got a new coach...anyone want him. Lost the last nine games.


Scott (the cheerleaders hit harder here) B


----------



## davduckman2010

i have not been on for a while have a lot going on fellas just thought i would get on here to clear my mind .one of my uncles died two days latter my other uncle in the hospital with heart pains. its been rough on my parents . its a bitch getting old. i have to be the strong one but its tough trying to hide it all . they where all close. life goes on duck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> i have not been on for a while have a lot going on fellas just thought i would get on here to clear my mind .one of my uncles died two days latter my other uncle in the hospital with heart pains. its been rough on my parents . its a bitch getting old. i have to be the strong one but its tough trying to hide it all . they where all close. life goes on duck


Been thinking about you Dave, said my prayers for you and your family. Sad times for all of you that I can only imagine. If I was there my friend I would take you out to the wood shed to get your mind off of things, a little wood cutting distraction always helps. Hang in there my friend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

I'm sorry to hear it Dave. I know the last time you were gone for a while I felt like I was intruding to ask how you were, and didn't want to do it again. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Dave. Greg is right though, when you can finally find a few minutes to cut some wood, do so. I sneak off to do that more often than any of you here have a clue. It's very fulfilling and helps clear my head. But there's times like now that cutting wood probably seems futile, so only you know when to get back at it. Take care my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

thanks guys sometimes it hits you just how small your world is in the big picture. but i have always been there for those who needed me. familys all i got

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> thanks guys sometimes it hits you just how small your world is in the big picture. but i have always been there for those who needed me. familys all i got



Hang in there buddy- I know how it is- be careful while your mind is cloudy with grief- no need to make things worse. Go shoot some ducks!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Melanie and I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## DKMD

Sounds like a rough patch, Dave... Here's hoping that things perk up in short order. Those kind of things are always frustrating because you want to do something to make it all better... Remember, just being there does that!


----------



## Kenbo

It's never a good experience when we have to say goodbye to a loved one. My thoughts are with you and your family Dave.


----------



## rdnkmedic

After nearly chewing his cast off twice we had to take drastic measures. Biscuit now knows how Cleo felt when she got shaved this summer. He is pitiful. He sulks, he pouts, he whines. He says he has lost all of his cool points and the other dogs are laughing at him.

I am not kidding. We put this collar on Biscuit and his whole personality changes. I told him to just get used to it, only 5 more weeks. We tried without it to no avail. He is so funny. But it works. No more chewing on his cast.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

We used to have an old english- Dizzy- when we had him cut in the spring nobody could laugh around him for a week or he would go to the corner and pout. Dogs are funny.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Cleo looks good again now, and says to tell Biscuit . . .
_
Ruff, ruff ruff arfff, arrrruff ruff. Rufff. Mhrrrrrrrrruuf._ 

I think the meter is more important than the actual pronunciation. Not exactly sure what it means but Cleo says Biscuit will know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

I will pass it along.


----------



## Sprung

Duck - You and your family are in my prayers.

Kevin - While cones on pets is usually a funny sight, I can't laugh at Biscuit - it's good that he's on the road to recovery.


----------



## Sprung

Today I am thankful for this vehicle:



 

2005 Ford Escape (V6 w/ 4WD) with almost 179k miles. 106k of those miles I put on it since buying it in 2007. The transmission has been slipping for over 50k miles. The front seal is leaking oil. (The rear seal might also be leaking oil. Dad's bringing his engine hoist when my parents visit in the spring and will be doing the seals for me. Currently it's still a minor leak that doesn't leak enough for me to need to add any oil when I check it.) It's also leaking transmission fluid. The only time it ever left me stranded was four years ago when the alternator died - and it had the decency to wait to die until just as I pulled into the driveway and put it into park. Even the battery - which was last replaced in 2006, just doesn't give up - starts just fine, even at -20 and -30F. I've driven this thing through 18+ inches of snow, 12+ inches of mud, water and rocks, and up mountain "roads" that could barely be called roads. I have pushed this thing beyond what people would normally think its limits are and I have never been able to get it stuck. (Believe me, I've tried!) I've driven it to different corners of the country. It has served me very well, with no signs that it's going to give up on my anytime soon. It's been paid off for over 4 years now and if this vehicle self-destructed right now, it would owe me nothing - it has been very good to me. I'd love to get another truck someday (this replaced my truck that was totaled out in an accident in early 2007), but I'll be driving this vehicle until it drives no more and then I might be able to consider buying a truck.

But today, especially with how bad the roads are here in town, I'm just happy to have a vehicle that handles the snow very well. We haven't gotten slammed with snow - only about 6 inches so far this week (but it's still snowing). So, not a lot of snow, but we also live in a valley, and the wind just blows the snow in from out of town to settle down in the valley. Plus, there's ice under the snow. I've seen a number of people do stupid things and get their vehicle stuck today. Can't say the same thing about our car as I can about the Escape - it doesn't even handle rain very well. Had to drive it on Monday when we only had about 2 inches of snow, and that wasn't very fun...

Not looking forward to shoveling later... It's really cold and windy and will be dark by the time I get a chance to start shoveling... Snowblower doesn't run real well either, so I probably won't try to do much with it, except clear out the end of the driveway after the plow goes through...

Anybody someplace warm got a spare room for rent?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Duck - You and your family are in my prayers.
> 
> Kevin - While cones on pets is usually a funny sight, I can't laugh at Biscuit - it's good that he's on the road to recovery.



I was not laughing at Biscuit. I'm a softie when it comes to pets especially dogs.


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> I was not laughing at Biscuit. I'm a softie when it comes to pets especially dogs.



Oh, I know you weren't - nor was anyone else here. I was making a note to the other Kevin (rdnkmedic) in response to his picture of biscuit. Sorry for the confusion! We don't have a dog, but my wife and I both grew up with dogs. Got a soft spot for them myself.


----------



## Kevin

Lol I guess I think I'm the only Kevin on the planet. Didn't occur to me you were talking to another Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I call it the cone of shame. Didn't really effect the dog so bad, but she nearly wrecked the house with it on. Dogs can be such clods. It was funny when she would eat the cone just covered the bowl. Cat's do not like it at all, the one that is healing from his cut paw will not tolerate it. I don't care how tight you put it on him he gets it off, I finally gave up and just left it off. Had to put the supper bandage on or he would have gotten that of too.
Sprung, I have had a couple of escapes, 4 cyl front wheel drive, but they still went through the snow really well, got great gas mileage, and where very maneuverable. I almost kept the last one I had but I got a great deal on a year end gmc truck 4wd model close out because the new models where coming out. Love my new gmc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Greg, the Escapes really are great vehicles. The few others I know who have them are happy with them too. Or maybe I should say they "were" great vehicles. I had a conference to go to earlier this year and work rented me a car. Enterprise didn't have any cars cleaned and ready so they "upgraded" me to a brand new Escape. Drove it in the huge snowstorm that hit the Black Hill/Rapid City, SD area in April and it didn't handle the snow real well, even with 4WD. I think they took a really good vehicle and tried to make it more car-like.

Someday I hope to make a similar upgrade as you - to a truck. I'll likely buy used, either a Ford or a GM product. My wife is warming up to the idea of our next vehicle purchase (hopefully at least a few years down the road) being a truck, so long as it's got four doors. I can live with that compromise if it gets me driving a truck again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Just passed a milestone on WB. My 1000th post. That is kinda cool. Thanks guys for allowing me to live and learn here.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mike1950

rdnkmedic said:


> Just passed a milestone on WB. My 1000th post. That is kinda cool. Thanks guys for allowing me to live and learn here.


thanks for bein here buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

rdnkmedic said:


> Just passed a milestone on WB. My 1000th post. That is kinda cool. Thanks guys for allowing me to live and learn here.




Thanks Kevin for being a major part of our family. We're damned lucky to have you and that's without an iota of sarcasm. Hope you put a couple or three or four zeros behind it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

rdnkmedic said:


> Just passed a milestone on WB. My 1000th post. That is kinda cool. Thanks guys for allowing me to live and learn here.




Everyone here has something to offer and you are no different. We should be thanking YOU for being such a positive participant.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Everyone here has something to offer and you are no different. We should be thanking YOU for being such a positive participant.


Well said.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

rdnkmedic said:


> Just passed a milestone on WB. My 1000th post. That is kinda cool. Thanks guys for allowing me to live and learn here.



I agree with Ken and Greg - we should be thanking you! You have given a ton of positive encouragement here and have been very generous toward others. You have been a positive, optimistic influence here. Thank you, Kevin! May your 1000 posts continue to grow!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## davduckman2010

im back did i miss anything besides you guys .i just had to take care of some some of lifes rough issues. but im a survivor of a lot of lifes little wars so i will carry on till the next kick in the buckeyes. just need to get my ship righted cut some wood and kill some critters. duck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Dave - good you have you back man. The place just doesn't seem the same when your not here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

I was thinking about you today, Duck. Wondering when you were going to poke your head back in here. Glad things a re getting better.


----------



## davduckman2010

NYWoodturner said:


> Dave - good you have you back man. The place just doesn't seem the same when your not here


 thanks scott im just glad to be here i thank the lord everyday i wake up and my my feet hit the floor. time to just shake it all off for awhile and start enjoying life again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> im back did i miss anything besides you guys .i just had to take care of some some of lifes rough issues. but im a survivor of a lot of lifes little wars so i will carry on till the next kick in the buckeyes. just need to get my ship righted cut some wood and kill some critters. duck


I've been meaning to call you just to say hi, but every time I have a moment and think about it I am at work and I figured you where as well. Missed you around here my friend, hope to see you active again. Like Scott said, not the same around here without your ducky self.


----------



## Kevin

I missed you Duck. Glad to have you back. I was about to quack up if you didn't come back when you did.


----------



## davduckman2010

rdnkmedic said:


> I was thinking about you today, Duck. Wondering when you were going to poke your head back in here. Glad things a re getting better.


 thanks kevin time to reprogram my self. congrates to your team by the way osu had a hell of a run. we will be back go buckeyes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> I've been meaning to call you just to say hi, but every time I have a moment and think about it I am at work and I figured you where as well. Missed you around here my friend, hope to see you active again. Like Scott said, not the same around here without your ducky self.


 you cant get rid of me that easykevin & greg. its been rough trying to work with all the crap that happend but i am the king turd of my crap pile so i trudged on and keep it all together. besides all the people wanting wood up here i gota catch up. ill pull through i always do. its good to know i got guys like you fellas to talk to it realy helps beleive me many thanks duck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

Definitely glad to have you waddling around here again. I was tired of being the only sane one on the forum. Glad to have a sane partner back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Definitely glad to have you waddling around here again. I was tired of being the only sane one on the forum. Glad to have a sane partner back.




Sane one!!!!! Damn canucks- bring the neighborhood down every time........

Welcome back ducky- we missed you and your poop wood!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

This was my day

 

 

 Homemade electrical tape waders

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink

Today was very nice.

The Land RoEVer is finished.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## sprucegum

Went to the woods this morning, it was almost up to 0 by the time I got going. Had to put the charger on the tractor and cycle the glow plugs 3 times to get it started. A pretty good 3 hour morning for me I got 7 pretty good softwood saw logs and a little firewood. My beard was pretty well froze over by noon.Going back out to tidy up some loose end then see if I can find a warm fire and a drink of scotch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdnkmedic

Marion County High School, where we live, just won the Class A State Football Championship. Go Eagles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

rdnkmedic said:


> Marion County High School, where we live, just won the Class A State Football Championship. Go Eagles.


High school football is pretty well over around here by mid November.


----------



## kweinert

Saturday was fairly lousy - not in the life changing lousy way that some folks have so I'm not *really *complaining.

It's getting to the end of the year and a new software release for all the 2014 changes is due. It finally warmed up this weekend and I spent from 8AM to 7PM at work trying to chase down and fix bugs. And I'm back in the office this morning to do more of the same.

On the good side though, I have a great boss and I'll get the time back. It's just that the weekends is when I can spend more time with family and having time off when they're/she's at work isn't quite the same. But it is good for shop time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn

Hey everyone! Well, I haven't really had the opportunity to come on here a whole lot at all this semester, so I'll try to give a little recap of what's been going on in my life. After the end of last year at school I had ended up putting on quite a bit of weight, it was pretty awful. Since the beginning of summer and now I've lost a total of about 50 pounds and it's taken a lot of dedicated hours in the gym and a good diet to get there. This was my 5th semester in nuclear engineering and it was definitely my hardest yet. In NE I had a plasma physics class and a reactor physics class that pretty much consumed my life. I ended up with good grades but in the end I had no time at all to be able to work on any wood projects. I actually signed up for a class at the school woodshop but I ended up having to stop going because of time constraints. I'm enjoying the winter break and I'm working right now on restoring a No. 4 hand plance that I got during the end of the summer. Hope everyone here has been doing well!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NYWoodturner

cabomhn said:


> Hey everyone! Well, I haven't really had the opportunity to come on here a whole lot at all this semester, so I'll try to give a little recap of what's been going on in my life. After the end of last year at school I had ended up putting on quite a bit of weight, it was pretty awful. Since the beginning of summer and now I've lost a total of about 50 pounds and it's taken a lot of dedicated hours in the gym and a good diet to get there. This was my 5th semester in nuclear engineering and it was definitely my hardest yet. In NE I had a plasma physics class and a reactor physics class that pretty much consumed my life. I ended up with good grades but in the end I had no time at all to be able to work on any wood projects. I actually signed up for a class at the school woodshop but I ended up having to stop going because of time constraints. I'm enjoying the winter break and I'm working right now on restoring a No. 4 hand plance that I got during the end of the summer. Hope everyone here has been doing well!!


Matt - Really good to hear from you. Glad to hear you are getting good grades. My last NE class resulted in a bit of weight gain for me too... (Nocturnal Eating) Good for you for having the discipline to go to the gym. I'm still waiting ohm that to happen...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I found all the weight he lost! LOL


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> This was my day
> View attachment 36986
> View attachment 36985
> View attachment 36984
> 
> Homemade electrical tape waders
> 
> View attachment 36983



Tony, not sure what you did but I been meaning to tell you not long after you made that repair my p[hone started working again. I really appreciate it man send me a bill. No send the bill to Marcus he's the moneybags around this place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Matt the great to hear from you! Sounds like your doing really well. 50 pounds I understand I need to lose about 30 myself but at one point last year I was 50 over also. I, am 5' 6 and one half inches and tipped the scales at just over 200 freaking pounds. Yes I am stocky but not that damn stocky I was miserable. Getting it off slowly though is supposeldy the best way. I hope to be at my ideal weight by the time they stuff me in a suit and place a mum on my lapel. You'll get it back off once you get a life back. We're pround of you Matt keep at it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

The job down at Sikorsky has ended. Yay for me. No more 2hr drives! I get to work closer to home now. I have a few pistol grips I need to start on. So it will be relaxing to walk into my shop an do something other than plop wood on the bench. I need more sheving for all of it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> The job down at Sikorsky has ended. Yay for me. No more 2hr drives! I get to work closer to home now. I have a few pistol grips I need to start on. So it will be relaxing to walk into my shop an do something other than plop wood on the bench. I need more sheving for all of it!



Good to hear you'll be closer to home and get more shop time! 

If you need shelf space, I've got plenty of empty space I can fill and can "store" some of it for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Brink is back!
Moma dug deep in her wallet and set me up with a new iPad.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mike1950

My day was perfect just like tomorrow will be. Is there any chance we can get the animals back in their cages and quiet them down- scarin the quests and neighbors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

It was -27 when I tried to leave the house this morning. No wind, thankfully. Vehicle didn't start this morning, and it was blocking the other one in, so I ended up having to stay home today.

Real "bummer" because that meant unexpected shop time today! Spent a few minutes at the lathe, but spent most of my time working on my router table.

Going to try and leave the house as little as possible the next few days. Tomorrow the temp is supposed to be nearly 30 above, but we'll be in a blizzard by afternoon. Following the blizzard will be extreme cold for a few days - temps down to -20 and -30, with windchills down to possibly -50 and -60... Had a meeting on Monday in SD that has already been cancelled to avoid traveling in the extreme cold and wind.


----------



## Kevin

Brink it's good to see you back no one has been able to keep the  coger in line - you're assigned to that detail once again - thanks for being here for us our activity has been very low while the  man has been bouncing off the walls like a loose canon. Tell Momma Brink I said _"How yooz doin'."_ you know, do it with my Jerzee accent and all for her. Tell her too that I hope her knicks don't set a record for the worst NBA team of all time. That was the Dallas Mavs of the 90s I think. 

Matt I like you and all - but you are not right in the head my friend. You do have the freedom in this country to move south you know. To choose to live there shows signs of mental instability. 60 below. My thoughts would freeze in that weather . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Nice thing about South Dakota- You can always predict the winter weather- Unbelievably horrible. 30 below  that is cold enough to freeze the brass uhhuhs of that critter up above............


----------



## woodtickgreg

Welcome back Brinkster! I new there was a reason I liked that woman, ha ha. It's been snowing here since Tuesday night, I just did the snow, winds blowing like crazy and the snow is drifting. Supposed to go to like -7 tonight. I'm done 2 jobs today, just crazy in the mower shop with snow blowers, did my snow, now I'm on the couch with some warmed up pizza and the laptop and the wb. Tomorrows another day.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Nice thing about South Dakota- You can always predict the winter weather- Unbelievably horrible. 30 below  that is cold enough to freeze the brass uhhuhs of that critter up above............



Yeah SD is bad enough but he lives in ND. but them Dakotas, aren't they all the same? Kind of like Eastern Washington & Western Washington & Washington D.C. it's all the same thing I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Yeah SD is bad enough but he lives in ND. but them Dakotas, aren't they all the same? Kind of like Eastern Washington & Western Washington & Washington D.C. it's all the same thing I think.




Heh us  get confused but we never get that cold- we also NEVER get that godforsaken 100% humidity that some parts of the country get- not to mention any states (texas) we live in a maritime influenced desert- means it is dry and relatively moderate. 14 inches of rain a year. high 100 30% humidity low 5 -40 % humidity. Funny though where ever you are you acclimate and there ya are................ Matt I will send matches with any wood I send you -just in case.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Mike, I been meaning to ask you something. What is the weather like in a martime-influenced, high desert plains? 


(I'm probably pushing my luck but I am feeling pretty good tonight for a change so trying to live it up while I can ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

absolutely perfect most of the time. Just like the weather is in north Texas for a crazy Irish texan....

I could not handle the weather in eastern Mt. or the dakotas- My mother was born in SD. talks about Grandma going out with a pot on her head to save the chickens from the golf ball + sized hail. But there must be something good about it my Great grandma moved their from Craotia and lived to be 102............... PS it is 44 degrees here at 5:30 pretty mellow weather and every day we have 5 more minutes of light- THANK GOD for more light!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Matt I like you and all - but you are not right in the head my friend. You do have the freedom in this country to move south you know. To choose to live there shows signs of mental instability. 60 below. My thoughts would freeze in that weather . . . . . . .



Kevin, I feel the same way about living south as you do north. South is just too hot for me. 80 is uncomfortably hot for me and 90, well, 90 makes me want to die. Throw some humidity on top of those temps, and it gets even worse for me.

One can always put on extra layers - there's only so many layers one can take off before they start getting into trouble!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> ...One can always put on extra layers - ....



We hear this a lot down here in the south . . . . . we hear it because y'all are here. You'll get here one day too when you're too old to have the patience to be frozen half your life . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

'cept we've talked about possibly retiring to the Dakotas or Montana, no matter where we end up as life goes on. 

Guess we really are crazy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Well it's official. The Doc says we haver the flu and I am supposed to take all these meds and rest. No worky worky. But what does he know he's not even a wood turner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Yes there is a lot of flu going around- Yesterday Kathie had to take neighbor to hospital- he 46 just had double bypass and got the flu. Both of us are to onery to get sick- well at least I am- she is too nice.
Take it easy and get better- if you need to warm up- come here seems like it is warmer!!!


----------



## Kevin

I get the flu like once every 10 years. Or less. I don't even feel all that bad. Wife is barely functioning. When I do get a bugt it doesn't stay long with me or cripple me like it does others. Don't know if it's cause my tolerance is higher or I'm just too stupid to know how bad off I am.  I could use a nap right about now though. I made a big pot hmemade chicken soup Tuesday or wednesday I forget which day. been doing all the cooking around here when she gets sick it's bad. We still eating on the soup. Yummy stuff when you're sick I think I have the last bowl of that now and then saw some logs. In the bed not in the field. Not feeling *that* good. Last night in the shop wore me down pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kathie is usually the tough one but when she had back surgery she got the flu- she was sick for a couple weeks. It was bad. I did all the cooking so we were desperate....


----------



## woodtickgreg

I feel for ya Kevin, it just sucks being sick. Well wishes to you and the missus. Get well soon.


----------



## Kenbo

So far, my day.........no, my year, is going pretty lousy. First off, we had the major ice storm which dropped power lines everywhere and we were without power all through Christmas. 5 days without power in icy cold conditions. I was able to get some heat going after day two. Anyway, I'm done with that now as our power is back on. I got a call at work yesterday to tell me that there is no hot water in the house. "What do you mean, no hot water"? It turns out, there was no water at all because the abs hot water pipe behind the wall has frozen solid with yesterday's -28 temperatures. We get woken up throughout the night by thunderous booms that sound like someone smashing a 15lb sledge on the rooftop. Turns out, these are "frost quakes". Aparently they are rare but they have been happening for a while now with the frigid temperatures. I started to open the wall last night to expose the pipe and after some frustration, I decided that it would be better (and more economical) to just run a new line to replace the frozen one and abandon the frozen line. After all, it's cheaper (and hopefully less frustrating) to run a $30 new 3/4" line than what it is to bust out a wall, replace the line, drywall, mud and tape, sand, primer and repaint. Not to mention the time factor. So I guess, instead of hanging out in my shop this weekend like I had planned, I will be playing plumber in my basement. It's only January 4th and I am already DONE with winter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Bummer Ken- we never get ice storms- well almost- in 96 we got an icestorm- spend the first night watching the sky light up from transformer meltdowns and listening to trees falling. 2 weeks without power. Longest vacation I had in 25 yrs of self employment. Some people were without power for a month. It was one helluva mess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

I guess we made the best of it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin

Ken those pictures are what we looked like down here when we had our ice storm too. Some people actually like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Jerry Fitzgerald
Gerrald Fitzjerry
Hugh Jass



I always make sure to scrutinize your credits. Always a laugh to be found.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Okay, just finished playing plumber. New water line installed, old one isolated and capped and now, the hot water is back in operation.
That's a good thing I guess. I also took my Jeep out to the off road shop because on Monday, she's getting her lift kit, new bumper and new tires and rims. 
I'm really looking forward to the new look and new functionality. I'll be sure to post some photos of the before and after. Only thing is, the after might be dirtier than the before. Too cold to wash her.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink

I gots big boy "like button"
I posts pics.
My plumbing didn't freeze.
I drove the Land RoEVer with the canvas top and no heat through snowdrifts.
Wrote the RoEVer owners manual.
Smileys 
Worked on SHTO project.
It was -2* F this am.
Wrestled shop dog in the snow.

A pretty ok day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kevin

ALL MEMBERS please take a look at *this poll* and answer if it applies to you. Thanks for your time!


----------



## ripjack13

I hate theives.....hate. Some lowlife tried stealing my catalytic converter off my truck. They didn't get it.....but they cut the crossover pipe out then must have got spooked. So now my truck sounds like a p51 mustang. 
Called insurance company and we have a $1000 deductible. So...I'll be paying out of pocket for it...not to mention, a day out of work...

ROT IN HELL THEIF!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Few things make my blood boil more than a thief. Sorry to hear it man that sux.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Pisses me of too. Sorry Bas"$&ds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I hate theives.....hate. Some lowlife tried stealing my catalytic converter off my truck. They didn't get it.....but they cut the crossover pipe out then must have got spooked. So now my truck sounds like a p51 mustang.
> Called insurance company and we have a $1000 deductible. So...I'll be paying out of pocket for it...not to mention, a day out of work...
> 
> ROT IN HELL THEIF!!!!




I was reading where recycle value of certain models is pretty big$$$ and the methheads are sawsalling out of rigs. We had a group that was sawing holes in my metal storage building at a different location. son and I taped extension cords to the inside and plugged them in. Cost us an extension cord but they left us a cordless sawsall with a fried blade. They have left us alone for 6 months.

Good luck I hope they do not return.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Great idea Mike! I have they got a good zap! Would have interesting if it was 220......480? Would have blown em up like bacon... lol


----------



## Kevin

Not a good idea - booby trapping is illegal in all states and you kill one of the lowlifes you will almost certainly do time, lose your life savings to the bastards family - not to mention it's a good way to burn down your own building. Then you got to try to conviince the DA you were tying to keep out thieves not collect on insurance money. The he hits you with a booby trap conviction instead of arson. It's a lose lose anyway you loook at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

It was all plugged in to equipment- taped it up to keep it off the floor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hawker 1

They work harder at stealing than they would at a job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Up here they take the farmers irrigation pipes- aluminum- out of the fields and try to cash them in. also farmers have androynous ammonia tanks -thousands of gallons- one of the meth production process's use it. They will cut the hose to get it- and the rest goes up in mist. a couple have gotten frozen hands and lung problems stealing it. It is a plague on our part of the country.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Had a great day! My daughter had received some really bad information about her pregnancy and has had to undergo several tests. After a couple of weeks fearing the worst, we got the preliminary all's clear today. The final results should be in on Friday.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kevin

That's great news Dane - glad to hear it. Scary stuff when you think your kids are facing something like that.


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> Not a good idea - booby trapping is illegal in all states and you kill one of the lowlifes you will almost certainly do time, lose your life savings to the bastards family - not to mention it's a good way to burn down your own building. Then you got to try to conviince the DA you were tying to keep out thieves not collect on insurance money. The he hits you with a booby trap conviction instead of arson. It's a lose lose anyway you loook at it.


Same thing here. One guy went to jail after similar accident. He connected electricity to a fence for protection against thieves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Criminals have more rights than the law abiding people.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

What do you mean I can't shoot a guy I catch stealing the stuff I worked hard for. If they new I was going to shoot them then they wouldn't steal from me or anybody else. Just pisses me off! Why do they keep breaking into businesses and homes and cars? Because there is no consequence, no punishment that is so harsh they won't do it again. Yes, the criminals have it way better than we do. The attorneys and liberals of the country have screwed it up for everyone. Used to be if you shot a guy in the leg it was easier for the cops to catch them and the cops used to thank you, now they arrest you instead of the guy that broke into your castle.


----------



## Kevin

Greg, not sure about your state laws, but in Texas you can blow a perpetrator away if you feel as though your life was in danger. Note to Texans: when someone is robbing you, your life is in danger. Also in Texas, at night, you can parse the gene pool even if you don't feel your life is being threatened if they come onto your property. You can even even shoot a wrecker driver who comes onto your property to try and repo your car for the bank - at night only. Personally I like the law even though I think if you don't pay your bills yoou shouldn't be shooting anyone for trying to get back what rightfully belonegs to your lender. No law is perfect.

But all I am saying, is that the official policy of woodbarter is that we do not advise anyone to set booby traps. It's ilegal ina ll states and if we say yeah that's a good idea, we expose ourselves to unwanted scrutiny. I don't take many "official positions" on things here but advising anyone to set a booby trap is something I officially do not condone. Mike was not suggesting anyone to do that either he was just saying what he might do.

My official position on thieves is that while Jesus may forgive one on the cross, I'm not Jesus and I don't forgive the bastards. That's the Prince of Peace's job. Although I did orgive the methhead I caught and I guess that one turned out all right.


----------



## woodtickgreg

My position is, if you come into my house un invited then I am in danger and the intruder is a dead man, End of story. My house is my safe place and it will stay that way.


----------



## davduckman2010

you can smokem here in ohio ifin you get the urge. its the lawyou don't even have to drag them inside anymore. and I don't have any tolerance for scumbags. they better pic another house


----------



## Kenbo

A good day for me today. Drove out to the lumber mill that I deal with to pick up some 8/4 stock for the project that I'm working on. After finishing at the lumber mill went out and picked up some supplies for my CB in my Jeep. I wasn't going to install anything today, but the day was already half shot and it was only -10 degrees or something like that, so I ended up installing and wiring my CB in my Jeep. I got the cable run for the antenna but ran out of light before I could drill in the mount or run the cable to the outside of the truck. Shouldn't take that long to finish up on the next mild day. I'm pretty happy with the install. It's nice and clean with hardly any exposed wires. Tomorrow, however, is a designated shop day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I got some computer time at sun up. 
But it was in a broken down machine, 12 degrees and wind blowing.



 
Then I got to do some samples...

It warmed up to 9, and a little storm blew in. Got home in time to help Moma shovel half the driveway, then she force fed me her five cheese macs n cheese with toasted bread crumbs. :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem

Well if it makes all y'all northerners fill better ya its going be cold down here in Mississippi tonight. A whopping 25• ohhhh that's cold for us


----------



## ripjack13

It's snowing here... I spent 3 hours on the road....saw a bunch of fools having accidents. One right behind me. He must have been texting and looked up and saw my brake lights, then hit the brakes, and fish tailed it off the road and almost into the bridge.....

Idiots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem

Kinda like when we do get one whole inch I snow down here. Everybody wants to go drive in it. Wreck after wreck after wreck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

It was snowing and blowing today, and I was on the road. So, for once, I was actually happy that it was cold today. When it's cold enough, the road doesn't warm up enough in the sun for the snow to stick and melt and become ice. Which means speeds don't need to be reduced very much. Today's conditions were the kind of snow and cold where it's accumulating, but the wind and cold are keeping it from accumulating on the road, and you can still drive the speed limit of 75 without a problem.


On another note, about a week ago I received an offer to move to SW Minnesota, about 6 hours from where we are now. Then, a few days ago, I received another offer to move into SE Michigan. It's going to be a difficult decision between staying in ND, moving to MN, or moving to MI. I've got about 3 to 4 weeks to make a decision, and then, if we decided to move, we'd be moving about 3 or 4 weeks after that. We're almost certain that we'll be moving, but still need to take the proper amount of time to consider all the pros and cons and blessings and challenges of each choice that is before us. It also means that I'll be having to pack up and move my shop. My shop will be the first thing packed up, and I'll start packing that up in early February. (Hence why I didn't do the last few things I wanted to do in the shop rearrangement - I was in the middle of that when I got the first offer.)

It means that I will be shopless for a minimum of 3 to 4 months, and it will drive me absolutely crazy. But if it's the best thing for my family, it'll be worth it. I've also had to promise my wife that I will not be making any shop related purchases (wood or tools) until we're settled in if we move. It's going to be a looooong number of months without any packages being delivered that contain wood or tools... However, if moving is the best thing for my family, it'll be worth it. At least I won't have to give up WB and all the great people here for that time! I know you guys will help keep me sane.

Man, I'm about to start hyperventilating just thinking about no shop and no packages of wood or tools for months... Somebody hand me a paper bag...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well at least you'll have the wb to get your fix, lots of pics here. And if you move to s.e. Michigan we can visit each other. If you have any questions about the area here I'm your huckleberry! What kind of work do you do?


----------



## Brink

Nice quiet day, today. Already took a two mile walk through a couple inches of fresh snow.

Tomorrow, I get to commute to NYC. I'm so excited (not really). I get to ride the county bus to the train ( I had bicycles and a car at 16 so I never had to ride the bus), looking forward to joining 2.3 million people to grand central terminal (yuk) then subways to downtown for federal court jury duty. For how long??? 

There better be a watering hole nearby.

Guys at basketball better watch out when I show up tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well it's official, I'm not doing a damn thing today................

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

Was having a pretty crappy day after a long and trying week... then the FedEx man showed up with a package from the pacific northwest. I could tell right away some old codger had wrapped it. Nothing like a box of maple from Mike to make the world right again! I had other stuff to do, but gifted myself an hour to process it into call blanks and admire it. I won't say I'm all better now, but I sure am in a better state of mind. Thanks, Mike, for brightening my day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Need some help guys. Melanie's daughter, Logan, is in the hospital with a very serious kidney infection and kidney stone. She is only 20 years old. I need the WB community to pray for her healing. She is very close to losing this kidney. Please lift a prayer for Logan when you talk to the man tonight. Thanks for your help. 

All things are possible.....

Reactions: Agree 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC

Will do, Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

We will pray for her buddy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Was having a pretty crappy day after a long and trying week... then the FedEx man showed up with a package from the pacific northwest. I could tell right away some old codger had wrapped it. Nothing like a box of maple from Mike to make the world right again! I had other stuff to do, but gifted myself an hour to process it into call blanks and admire it. I won't say I'm all better now, but I sure am in a better state of mind. Thanks, Mike, for brightening my day!




Just reading this made my day Henry!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Woke up early, went and made a deposit at the bank, took my Jeep to the coin wash and blasted all the salt off of her and spent the rest of the day in the shop. Not a bad day if you ask me.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Woke up early, went and made a deposit at the bank, took my Jeep to the coin wash and blasted all the salt off of her and spent the rest of the day in the shop. Not a bad day if you ask me.


Every one around here has the same color vehicle, salt grey, just sucks seeing my new truck covered in salt. Oh well, i guess it's not a virgin anymore. Killed me the first time I ran it through a car wash, too damn cold to hand wash it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

rdnkmedic said:


> Need some help guys. Melanie's daughter, Logan, is in the hospital with a very serious kidney infection and kidney stone. She is only 20 years old. I need the WB community to pray for her healing. She is very close to losing this kidney. Please lift a prayer for Logan when you talk to the man tonight. Thanks for your help.
> 
> All things are possible.....


We will keep her in our thoughts Kevin. Keep us posted

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent a second day in the shop today. That's a rarity for me lately, to get the entire weekend in the shop. I'LL TAKE IT!!!!! Awesome weekend.

And I'm sure that Mrs Kenbo enjoyed the break from me as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I cleaned a little in shop- Got kathie's head cold and am miserable.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

I posted here the other day about Melanie's daughter and a serious kidney issue. Doctor was talking about removing the kidney. This was a real problem as she is only 20 years old. She's been in the hospital 8 days now. Another CT this morning and finally things have turned around. No longer talking about kidney removal. She will be in the hospital several more days for antibiotics and such but at least she keeps the kidney. What a relief. Thank you to everyone that lifted her in prayer. It works.

Reactions: Like 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin - awesome to hear that things have turned around! Praying for a speedy recovery!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Glad to hear it Kevin and Melanie!


----------



## Sprung

Glasses broke this morning... Got them fixed for now, but need to get new ones this week. But, then again, I've had these frames for almost 6 years - longest I've had a single set of frames last thus far. It's about time to get my eyes checked again anyways. Just not looking forward to spending the money right now! Going to have to raid the wood/tool fund as I'd rather not take money out of savings... (Besides, woodworking, and life in general, is easier and safer when you can see!)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad I can get my glasses at the drug store! Just got a new 3 pack. I had an eye exam and the doc said i can sell you glasses for $$$$$$$ or you can get them at the drug store for $$.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

I'm with you Greg. I have pairs stashed everywhere. Even my safety glasses have bifocals. It's the little things that make the difference.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Glad I can get my glasses at the drug store! Just got a new 3 pack. I had an eye exam and the doc said i can sell you glasses for $$$$$$$ or you can get them at the drug store for $$.



I wish it was that easy! If I don't have my glasses on, everything is fuzzy. And I definitely can't get my glasses from the drug store... At least I don't have to do bifocals yet. (Though at my last eye exam, the optometrist hinted that it probably wouldn't be long for me...)

I think that once I get a new pair this week, I'm going to see about ordering a cheap pair from one of those online places so I can have a spare set. Spare glasses are always good to have!


----------



## Kenbo

Worked my usual 10+ hour day, then came home and had a bite to eat. Today is my father's 71st birthday, so my wife and I ended up spending the evening sitting around with my mom and dad, telling stories and laughing, eating cake and just enjoying the evening. My father isn't really so much my father as he is my best friend. Had a good evening with him as always.
Happy birthday Pop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## rdnkmedic

Kenbo said:


> Worked my usual 10+ hour day, then came home and had a bite to eat. Today is my father's 71st birthday, so my wife and I ended up spending the evening sitting around with my mom and dad, telling stories and laughing, eating cake and just enjoying the evening. My father isn't really so much my father as he is my best friend. Had a good evening with him as always.
> Happy birthday Pop.



Can't think of a better person to have as your best friend. Cherish every moment you have with him. Lost my Pop a long time ago. I still miss him.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Been kinda under the weather since Sunday. There's a bug really making its rounds around town. Was starting to feel better around the middle of the day. Then, mid-afternoon, felt nauseous and dizzy, and am now just about full blown sick. Ugh. Hopefully I can get over it in the day or so it normally takes me to get over things. I want to spend Friday finishing up projects in shop!


----------



## woodtickgreg

That sucks Matt, hope your feeling better soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Feeling a lil better today. Hand rubbed some truoil on some grips for a few minutes....then made some dinner. Then just sat and played some COD on the xbox for a while. Hadn't played for a lil while.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brown down

My day just turned to bat guana to say the least. Got a phone call from my best friends mom. I am extremely close to this family, hell they are family! Come sunday i will be a Godfather to one of his grandchildren!
A man i considered a second dad and looked up to, as I do my father, passed away last night. He had a stroke i guess, last year, bleeding in the brain ect. I went through this exact same thing with my 3 out of my 4 grandparents and it breaks my heart watching good people suffer while evil people seem to never get whats coming to them! I don't believe in an afterlife, just my beliefs.

the killer was talking to my best friends mom and his oldest son, still haven't talked to my other damn near twin about this. Frank and my father always said we were made from the same mold and we broke that mold.
I have never heard in all the years of knowing one of my best friends, him to break down and cry and i was right there with him. its gonna be rough talking to my twin!

I am angry, pissed, but yet i am in a sense relieved that he will no longer be suffering! I will miss his stories, his sarcasm, and mostly, the level of ball busting when him and my father got together! they never discriminated against who they targeted. hell we all got our turn on that roller coaster!
I have all of the great memories and stories that I had the privilege to experience with him!

you will be missed Frank and surely were loved!!

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Kenbo

brown down said:


> My day just turned to bat guana to say the least. Got a phone call from my best friends mom. I am extremely close to this family, hell they are family! Come sunday i will be a Godfather to one of his grandchildren!
> A man i considered a second dad and looked up to, as I do my father, passed away last night. He had a stroke i guess, last year, bleeding in the brain ect. I went through this exact same thing with my 3 out of my 4 grandparents and it breaks my heart watching good people suffer while evil people seem to never get whats coming to them! I don't believe in an afterlife, just my beliefs.
> 
> the killer was talking to my best friends mom and his oldest son, still haven't talked to my other damn near twin about this. Frank and my father always said we were made from the same mold and we broke that mold.
> I have never heard in all the years of knowing one of my best friends, him to break down and cry and i was right there with him. its gonna be rough talking to my twin!
> 
> I am angry, pissed, but yet i am in a sense relieved that he will no longer be suffering! I will miss his stories, his sarcasm, and mostly, the level of ball busting when him and my father got together! they never discriminated against who they targeted. hell we all got our turn on that roller coaster!
> I have all of the great memories and stories that I had the privilege to experience with him!
> 
> you will be missed Frank and surely were loved!!




My most sincere condolences to you and everyone involved in this sad situation. Although he may be gone in body, may he live forever in your memories and through the stories that you all share about him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Please accept my sincere condolences. I lost my dog last week, but that doesn't compare to losing a Father. I am saddened deeply by this news. If you need to chat away, please do. It helps.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down

I am a person whom rarely shows/shares my emotions, bottling up things isn't healthy but its who i am i guess. this one hit home! I am, to an extent relieved he is at peace finally and no longer is suffering..

this song has more meaning to me than any other song i have ever heard. multiple reasons for that.. breaks me down every time i hear it! why is saying goodbye so damn hard even when you see it coming!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

When my Dad died, I listened to this.....over and over. (I'm one of those weirdos who can listen to the same song all day...)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Visiting a friend and we have been playing in the wood shop. Had to let some wood dry and you know what this guy made me do?? He MADE me go to a gun range, try out 3 of his guns and.....get this...he made me use his ammo!! Can you believe this guy? 

And....then his wife cooks this great dinner!!

Now, if I can figure out how to get this treatment for another 360 days, I would be doing okay......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Rough end to a rough week...............


----------



## Brink

Winter is still here, but I like it...


 

We took a train ride.


 

Saw a show.


 
Ate street food, walked through Times Square during snow storm, that's neat to see. 
Got home by 2:00am. Was a pretty nice day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have wanted to see that play, how was it? I love theater. Great post.


----------



## Kevin

Gdurfey said:


> Visiting a friend and we have been playing in the wood shop. Had to let some wood dry and you know what this guy made me do?? He MADE me go to a gun range, try out 3 of his guns and.....get this...he made me use his ammo!! Can you believe this guy?
> 
> And....then his wife cooks this great dinner!!
> 
> Now, if I can figure out how to get this treatment for another 360 days, I would be doing okay......



I might have gotten down on one knee at the end of that day and proposed to them. Both. 

Sounds like a banner day.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Monkeys are much faster than we humans give them credit. Only a monkey is fast enough to get a picture of the train track after the train has cleared the corner and yet still catch up to it and make it to the play on time. Pretty slick putting Mrs. Brink on the train to hold your seat.


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> I have wanted to see that play, how was it? I love theater. Great post.


It was a great show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Monkeys are much faster than we humans give them credit. Only a monkey is fast enough to get a picture of the train track after the train has cleared the corner and yet still catch up to it and make it to the play on time. Pretty slick putting Mrs. Brink on the train to hold your seat.
> 
> View attachment 42676



Monkeys have tails.


 
See the tail?

I have a nice round TAILLESS backside.


----------



## Kevin

Sorry but you all look the same to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

What a night. About 9pm my wife started complaining about feeling a little under the weather. By midnight she was violently ill - in every way imaginable and let's leave it there. I have never seen her cry unless she was watching a good chick flick or a friend died or something. For her to cry from body aches and overall malaise is serious. She wouldn't let me take her in because she said she was too miserable and being a nurse she said she knew there was nothing they could do for this and she didn't want to sit in the ER for hours knowing it was useless.

So I been Nurse Kev all night. She finally stopped having to go back and forth to the john a few hours ago and we got a few winks of sleep. She still can't take liquids at all so I told her like iyt or not if she can't keep any down before noon she needs to be admitted for no other reason than she needs a drip - she is bound to be dehyrdated enough now that she needs it but she's a nurse and they suck as patients. I laid the law down though and she has assured me she'll go if noon comes and she cannot keep any down. Her temp never reached 101 or I was gonna drag her in too.

She's asleep but I can't leave her to make a mail ru like this unless she gets a lot better soon. I'm looking to get my son to come get my packages to mail out in case. My wife said I will probaby get this but I wasn't allowed until she was well enough to care of me. But she said it could be as far out as two weeks depending on what it is. I'm goig to eat light for two weeks and stay hydrated. I never seen anyone this sick before it was horrible. She's doing a little beter.


----------



## Mike1950

Sorry to hear Kevin- hope she is better soon and that you skate by.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin - Hope it's nothing that lasts long and that she's over it quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

What mike said Kevin! Wishing you both well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> What a night. About 9pm my wife started complaining about feeling a little under the weather. By midnight she was violently ill - in every way imaginable and let's leave it there. I have never seen her cry unless she was watching a good chick flick or a friend died or something. For her to cry from body aches and overall malaise is serious. She wouldn't let me take her in because she said she was too miserable and being a nurse she said she knew there was nothing they could do for this and she didn't want to sit in the ER for hours knowing it was useless.
> 
> So I been Nurse Kev all night. She finally stopped having to go back and forth to the john a few hours ago and we got a few winks of sleep. She still can't take liquids at all so I told her like iyt or not if she can't keep any down before noon she needs to be admitted for no other reason than she needs a drip - she is bound to be dehyrdated enough now that she needs it but she's a nurse and they suck as patients. I laid the law down though and she has assured me she'll go if noon comes and she cannot keep any down. Her temp never reached 101 or I was gonna drag her in too.
> 
> She's asleep but I can't leave her to make a mail ru like this unless she gets a lot better soon. I'm looking to get my son to come get my packages to mail out in case. My wife said I will probaby get this but I wasn't allowed until she was well enough to care of me. But she said it could be as far out as two weeks depending on what it is. I'm goig to eat light for two weeks and stay hydrated. I never seen anyone this sick before it was horrible. She's doing a little beter.




This is terrible news Kevin. Please send Terry my warmest thoughts and well wishes for a speedy recovery. I hope all is well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

I hate posting good news after someone's bad news. It makes me feel like such a putz..........but.............THE UPS TRUCK CAME TODAY AND DELIVERED THE PARTS FOR MY JEEP THAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR ALMOST A MONTH FOR!!!!!!!!!!! GOT ME SOME NEW WIRING HARNESSES FOR MY OFFROAD LIGHTS. WOOOOOOO!!!! HOOOOOOO!!!!!! now I just need some warmer weather to install this stuff. Either way, I'm a happy guy today!!!! (can you tell?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Update - she began keeping down liquids starting at noon (she must have not wanted to go in the hospital lol) and has been sleeping all day. She says she feels much better - but still pretty sick. I made my mail run earlier so most of you waiting on goodies from me will get them in a few days. I think I still have a few of you to go yet but I should have all my WB orders caught up by tomorrow. Except for any old ones I may have missed and if that's the case send me a PM and save me the public humiliation. 


Congrats Ken on your new toys.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> ... save me the public humiliation...



But isn't that one of the pillars of this site?


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> But isn't that one of the pillars of this site?



I meant it TIC but you are right, my public humiliation is a core tenet for the site.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Glad to hear she's doing better! Keep us posted!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Wish I was closer. I could have rounded up some fluids and a big OL' needle and we could have fixed her right up. Glad she's feeling better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I've tried to get her to keep a bag or three around the house but she always says something about laws and the FDA and stuff.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Hospitals are a little tighter. It can be done though. Discreetly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

She's feeling MUCH better she woke up hungry made her some chicken broth. She didn't want it though so I threw her a nanner and she scarfed it. better go watch a movie with her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I meant it TIC but you are right, my public humiliation is a core tenet for the site.


I didn't mean you specifically... We pick on Henry too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Ugh, brake problems with my trusted daily driver... Got a busted brake line. Was at least able to make it home and get it into the garage so I could swap vehicles. Gonna crawl under it tomorrow and see if it's something I can or want to fix myself or if it would be best to let a shop deal with it. That'll depend on what or where it's broke. There are plenty of things on a vehicle that I will never attempt to fix myself, but I am thankful for having pretty much grown up in my dad's shop, so that I can at least do a lot of maintenance and repair work on my own.

Also, you ever notice how when you're having brake problems that the number of idiot drivers you encounter who make you have to hit your brakes increases at least 10 fold?  By the time I finished the 10 block drive home, I had a white-knuckled death grip on the e-brake, just in case I had to pull it, and I almost had to a few times! Doesn't help that high school just let out and all them were on the road!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Glad you escaped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Whenever my brakes get bad I just drive in reverse everywhere. That way in case you got to stop real quick, you're already going backwards.


----------



## Kenbo

Didn't get out to the shop today, but I did get my switch bank and my relay and fuse bank installed in the Jeep. Now all I need is for my off road lights to arrive and I will be able to install them. I'm pretty pleased with the clean install of this unit. Very well designed and made. (made in the USA instead of China etc)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cool switches, that jeep gets cooler every time you post it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Ken, if you continue to make upgrades to that thing, I predict you'll be able to make moon landings soon.


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn you put some work into that one


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> View attachment 43465


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Now that, right there, is funny.

The moon, by the way, is child's play.......I'm going for Mars!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've said it before, Kevin really has missed his calling as a writer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC

I like the cruck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn you put some work into that one



It didn't take as long as you might think. I used an online newspaper generator, all you do is type the headlines and content you want and upload your images. If you read the text closely you can see how quickly I did it because of all the mistakes! It was fun making though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I like the cruck!



I almost went with Quackigator but space was at a premium. :-)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

My partner in crime at work has been my friend for about 17 years. We were partners before either one of us became supervisors and now we are partners as supervisors and I must say, we are a team that has a force to be reckoned with. His daughter used to babysit my daughters and Mrs Kenbo has always been fond of him and his wife. About 1 1/2 months ago, my partner's wife got diagnosed with stomach cancer and it has been an uphill battle ever since. I have been pulling double duty at work to cover for my friend and partner while he takes care of his ill wife. Friday came, and so did the news, that she had passed away in her sleep at approximately 3am. The visitation at the funeral home was tonight and it was difficult to see my friend stare at his wife as she lay in the coffin. His daughter hugged me and started to cry ever so slightly and told me that she had been waiting for me all day and was afraid that I wouldn't come.
I guess you never really know how much you mean to people until you are placed in a situation where you are forced to face your own mortality. I hope that Gwendolyn will rest in peace, knowing that she is loved. That lady had a heart the size of North America. Sad to see her gone.
Funeral is tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

So sorry for your loss of a friend, just happened to me too. Mortality sucks at our age, every time someone close to me passes it makes me question my time here. I have been thinking about that a lot lately. Awesome story of friendship Kenn, you are both blessed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Having been there- and I know you already know- watch out for your friend Ken- He has a tough time ahead.


----------



## Kenbo

Mike1950 said:


> Having been there- and I know you already know- watch out for your friend Ken- He has a tough time ahead.



Definitely. I been calling him every day since his wife passed. He has been doing well so far. He still has his moments, but that's to be expected. He was holding together pretty well today until they closed the casket. Things started coming apart after that. Very sad.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Definitely. I been calling him every day since his wife passed. He has been doing well so far. He still has his moments, but that's to be expected. He was holding together pretty well today until they closed the casket. Things started coming apart after that. Very sad.



Ken- I was not talking about now- I found it to be an uphill battle for a couple years. Full of emotions-guilt-pain-why me's-would'uv's-could'uv's-should-uv's etc haunt you. Pm me if you want any more info.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mike1950 said:


> Ken- I was not talking about now- I found it to be an uphill battle for a couple years. Full of emotions-guilt-pain-why me's-would'uv's-could'uv's-should-uv's etc haunt you. Pm me if you want any more info.



He's my partner at work. We have worked together for many years and will continue to do so. We have stuck by each other for all these years and we will continue to stick together now. I agree with you Mike that it's going to be a long road of healing for him. Thanks for your support. I do appreciate it.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Molokai

Man, i hate being sick. It really got me, high temperature and my head feels like is going to explode.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

We're at the freaking out stage of packing! 

We load the truck on Monday and while we've got most everything packed, there is still far too much to do. My dad and one of my sisters were supposed to be coming tomorrow to help us load the truck on Monday and, after talking to my mom last night, they're on their way today so they can help us with all the last minute stuff tomorrow.

And I'm very worried that the Uhaul truck we've reserved - the largest one they offer - will not be near enough space to transport everything. We're moving a bit over 300 miles away and I'd really like to do it all in one trip. So I'm either going to have to see if I can get a second truck or a large trailer last minute or make a trip back up here a couple days after we make the trip down there. 

Ugh. Is this move over yet?!?!?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> We're at the freaking out stage of packing!
> 
> We load the truck on Monday and while we've got most everything packed, there is still far too much to do. My dad and one of my sisters were supposed to be coming tomorrow to help us load the truck on Monday and, after talking to my mom last night, they're on their way today so they can help us with all the last minute stuff tomorrow.
> 
> And I'm very worried that the Uhaul truck we've reserved - the largest one they offer - will not be near enough space to transport everything. We're moving a bit over 300 miles away and I'd really like to do it all in one trip. So I'm either going to have to see if I can get a second truck or a large trailer last minute or make a trip back up here a couple days after we make the trip down there.
> 
> Ugh. Is this move over yet?!?!?!?




Don't worry- in a week it will be history and there will be something new to worry about............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> Man, i hate being sick. It really got me, high temperature and my head feels like is going to explode.



Sorry to hear it Tom.


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> We're moving a bit over 300 miles away....



Not that it will make any difference living that far north, but just out of curiosity, in which direction are you moving?


----------



## Gdurfey

Visiting friends in Albuquerque and found Exotic Woods. Wow, nice place, nice folks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Not that it will make any difference living that far north, but just out of curiosity, in which direction are you moving?



Roughly southeast of here into southwest MN. So, no, it won't really make any difference as to the weather.


----------



## Sprung

Ahh, done for the day! Relaxing, drinking a beer, and checking out some of what's happened on WB today.

Got everything packed up! My dad and sister were a HUGE help today. Without the two of them, we'd never have gotten it done today. Everything is packed, stacks of boxes everywhere. Ready to begin loading up as soon as we get back from picking up the truck first thing in the morning! Hopefully everything fits, but, if not, we know we can get either a second truck or a trailer here in town. We're in good shape! A whole lot less stressed out now than I was the last few days!

On another note, my dad's got two micro lathes capable of small metal turning. I knew he had one, but I've got no idea where he got the second one. But, today were talking and he asked me if I would have a use for one and it sounds like he's going to give me one of them! (Someday I hope to get his mill, which has been sitting and collecting dust for quite some time.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Well, we made it to MN! With some awesome help, we managed to get the entire house emptied and a 26' Uhaul stuffed full in just over 4 hours - and it all just (barely) fit! Because we finished so early, we didn't wait until Tuesday to drive down, but left already on Monday afternoon and, with a lot more people helping on this end, got the truck unloaded and boxes and furniture stacked in their appropriate rooms in little more than an hour!

Now we're unpacking. House is taking shape and we're getting settled in a little bit more each day. Shop is a haphazard mess of boxes and tools - and will be for a while, but that's OK. Don't have internet yet, but wanted to check in real quick on my phone while taking a break.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Well, we made it to MN! With some awesome help, we managed to get the entire house emptied and a 26' Uhaul stuffed full in just over 4 hours - and it all just (barely) fit! Because we finished so early, we didn't wait until Tuesday to drive down, but left already on Monday afternoon and, with a lot more people helping on this end, got the truck unloaded and boxes and furniture stacked in their appropriate rooms in little more than an hour!
> 
> Now we're unpacking. House is taking shape and we're getting settled in a little bit more each day. Shop is a haphazard mess of boxes and tools - and will be for a while, but that's OK. Don't have internet yet, but wanted to check in real quick on my phone while taking a break.



This wasn't so bad. I was really dreading it but my back isn't even sore.

Glad it went smooth for you. Moves can sometimes be a disaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now that's just too funny! Omg, I haven't seen tumble weeds since I lived in California. Just flick a match in there, problem solved, poof! Kidding.


----------



## Kenbo

Had to work today, but had some time in between jobs to get some of my off road lights installed on my jeep.
Love these things. The ones in the video are 6200 lumens. I am waiting on my light bar to arrive that will add another 23000 lumens to the front end. I am also adding 6200 lumens to the rear for the night rides in reverse.


----------



## Kevin

Ken, no one can ever accuse you of not loving your jeep.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ken, no one can ever accuse you of not loving your jeep.




I do have fun with it and I do enjoy adding little extras. It gives me something to do. I just can't wait for the warmer weather Kevin, so I can get the roof and the door off of it and have even more fun. Seems I've been spending more time making modifications to her and under the hood than I have behind the steering wheel. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's a cool jeep, your fixing her up real nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Still no internet and it's hard for me to see and do much on my phone - going through WB withdrawals! 

So, just checking in. Getting settled into our new home. Hoping to start putting a shop together when it warms up a little bit. Going to start by Painting the walls white whenever I can get to that. My wife will be out of town for a little while in early May and I'm thinking that's when I'll be able to really take some time at get the shop started.

Right now my tool usage is limited to hanging pictures and curtains...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR

Having a nice day in the sun fishin from docks near Ft Walton Beach with wife and nephew.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Spent a lot of time along that part of the GOM Pensacola Ft. Walton Destin loved it, lots of memories good thing I moved away or I'd probably be dead by now. It was a constant party lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Been itchin' to make sawdust for some time now. Really hoping to finally get a chance to prime the walls in the garage tomorrow.

Today I had an experience that made the desire to make sawdust 10 times worse. Across the street from our post office is a small cabinet and furniture shop - looks like a one man operation. I need to stop in and meet the guy sometime. When I went to check our PO Box today, I parked right in front of his shop. He had his door open, no doubt enjoying the beautiful day we had today and getting some fresh air in there. The light breeze brought me a whiff of sawdust from his shop. I gotta tell you, I've never done drugs of any kind, but I imagine that the feelings I felt were probably along the lines of a drug addict who hasn't had a fix in far too long getting a sample of his favorite drug, or like Kevin posting another thread wanting to buy Curly Koa because he's going through CK withdrawals for the 37th time so far this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

Finished the installations of my off road lights......then took the Jeep out, aligned the fixtures and had some fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Your jeep just gets better and better! Way cool Kenn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Got the hard top off my Jeep and the soft top on. Happiest day of the year.


 

 

I know, I know, you are getting tired of hearing about my Jeep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Never tired Kenn, been fun watching it come together, she's looking really nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

My in-laws, as well as my wife's grandfather, are in town to visit us for Easter. After Good Friday worship this evening, sitting around, eating pretzels and drinking a beer, one of my teeth shatters and now I'm missing the back half of one of my teeth... Thankfully no pain or blood. Hopefully I can wait until Monday to see a dentist and avoid excessive emergency/weekend charges.

Bad part is we don't have dental insurance - not given through my employer. We have been looking at getting a separate dental insurance plan, and wanted to do it soon. Guess we didn't get to it soon enough... Doing this outta pocket is probably gonna hurt...

At least when I open my mouth or talk, it doesn't look like I'm missing a tooth! Edit: nevermind... Rest of the tooth just broke off...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been there, done that. All of my molars broke off.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I miss the shout box.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> After Good Friday worship this evening, sitting around, eating pretzels and drinking a beer, one of my teeth shatters and now I'm missing the back half of one of my teeth...



Self-administer one half liter of the botanical rich Bombay Blue Sapphire gin per day. Avoid pretzels. See your dentist Monday.


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Self-administer one half liter of the botanical rich Bombay Blue Sapphire gin per day. Avoid pretzels. See your dentist Monday.



Not a gin drinker; can't stand the stuff. Can I substitute with whiskey, good doctor?

Definitely avoiding pretzels. Will be calling a dentist first thing Monday morning. Seeing as we just moved, gotta find one here. Got a good recommendation from a friend living in the area on a good one that won't try and rip a person off. Day late and a dollar short - but we will have dental insurance very soon now too.


----------



## sprucegum

Had a root canal today been looking forward to it for a couple of weeks, they are definitely overrated.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

I wasn't able to get an appointment with the dentist until Thursday. We'll see how it goes... I don't imagine it's going to be fun. And Novocaine and I aren't friends - it doesn't numb me very well. It was a very painful ordeal when I got two of my wisdom teeth out...


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> I miss the shout box.



Now see, Kevin trying to make me go away is making others sad. So do I stay and keep everyone sad, take the $ (and lots of it) and run, self administer gin until I'm sad, ( or more like I don't care, and Moma B is sad using the mop) ?....

Hmm, my day was mighty fine.


----------



## Kevin

Brink here's my advice:

take the money and take the gin
then take the honey out for a spin
it might sound funny but you're our our friend
so get back here sonny and post again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Ahhh, Kevin's devilish advice. 
Get a dwi, go to jail, Brink's gone.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

I give up. You're just too smart. Okay I will stop trying to outsmart you.

But while we're having a nice chat *check this out*! In some of those places you won't have any bills like phone, electricity, garbage, cable, and well . . . . internet! Complete freedom man. We could take up a collection to help you reach your dream destination . . . . .


----------



## Kenbo

Finally bit the bullet and picked up my first chain saw today. Ended up getting a STIHL MS251 C-BE with a 16" bar. I was sure to pick up the helmet, with the ear muffs and front visor cage as well. Brought it home and gave her a little test run. Nothing serious, as she is still in the break in stage. Either way, seems like a nice machine for what I use it for. I think I'll be happy with this one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Wasn't a bad day. That is, until the novacaine started wearing off... Miserable right now. Options are either go toothless or go with a false tooth. The other option is not on the table - an implant - as shelling out $4k+ is not something we can swing right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Kind of a drab day. Nothing went really wrong in the shop or out, just a slow boring day - I think I'll ride into town and see if I can get a cop to chase me in a high speed pursuit or something to stir up some excitement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Worked a 10 hours day (as usual) and then came home and started getting my Jeep ready for my off road trip this Saturday. Rechecked the tuning on my CB antenna and crawled underneath to inspect for anything that might cause me problems. Also took note of the wrenches that I will need to bring with me to remove my front drive shaft if I should blow it this weekend. I've installed quick disconnects on the front sway bars and I'm preparing for the worst........which would be flexing the front end too much and blowing out the front drive shafts CV joints. If that should happen, I want to have the tools on hand to remove the shaft and switch the transfer case over to 2WD so that I can at least get home on the rear axle's power. I've ordered a new custom front drive shaft, but it isn't in yet. The off road shop I ordered the shaft from doesn't anticipate me having any problems with the stock shaft this weekend, but I'd rather have the tools and not use them, then to need them and not have them. Go in expecting the worst and be prepared for it and you will guarantee yourself a trouble free off road day. Paraphrased Murphy's Law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Finding myself depressed. Mike1950 is teasing me with beautiful walnut and olivewood while I know I have to save up to take my wife to the Keys for our anniversary. Just kidding I'm pretty happy and looking forward to the Keys trip. I will be buying some Cuban Mahogany and Buttonwood while I am there. If that Olive was much thicker he probably would have hooked me though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Blueglass said:


> Finding myself depressed. Mike1950 is teasing me with beautiful walnut and olivewood while I know I have to save up to take my wife to the Keys for our anniversary. Just kidding I'm pretty happy and looking forward to the Keys trip. I will be buying some Cuban Mahogany and Buttonwood while I am there. If that Olive was much thicker he probably would have hooked me though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Today was a so-so kinda day, but this evening has been great. Got to spend the evening with my wife and son, which is always awesome. (Plus it's been getting up to the mid to high 80's this week, meaning it's been too hot to spend any time in the garage. Hoping to get a little time out there early in the morning before it heats up.)

My wife and I have been discussing our son's eventual move to a regular bed. She has absolutely no desire to spend a lot of money on a bed frame that might last a few years, if we're lucky. She wants me to build a bed frame for our son's room (and I'll probably eventually build a nightstand to go along with it.) Will be building it out of walnut and maple. Going to save up the next couple months so we can purchase the wood. I'm excited to build it. But what's even more exciting is what it means I get to buy: A planer! We came to an agreement that in August I would purchase the planer I've been eying up for some time and that it would be an early gift covering both my birthday and Christmas. I can happily live with that, since a planer was next on my list of tools to purchase. I think one of my shop projects this summer will to eventually build a stand for it so that when I get it, I can fasten it to the stand and be ready to go. Been eying up the Steel City 40300HC. Got some more research I want to do on it before I commit to it being the one I buy, but I've got a couple months to figure things out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Matt, look at the dewalt dw735 as well, it is an excellent planer for a small portable planer. I have one and it has worked great for me and planed hundreds of board feet of rough sawn hardwood lumber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Matt, look at the dewalt dw735 as well, it is an excellent planer for a small portable planer. I have one and it has worked great for me and planed hundreds of board feet of rough sawn hardwood lumber.






Sprung said:


> Today was a so-so kinda day, but this evening has been great. Got to spend the evening with my wife and son, which is always awesome. (Plus it's been getting up to the mid to high 80's this week, meaning it's been too hot to spend any time in the garage. Hoping to get a little time out there early in the morning before it heats up.)
> 
> My wife and I have been discussing our son's eventual move to a regular bed. She has absolutely no desire to spend a lot of money on a bed frame that might last a few years, if we're lucky. She wants me to build a bed frame for our son's room (and I'll probably eventually build a nightstand to go along with it.) Will be building it out of walnut and maple. Going to save up the next couple months so we can purchase the wood. I'm excited to build it. But what's even more exciting is what it means I get to buy: A planer! We came to an agreement that in August I would purchase the planer I've been eying up for some time and that it would be an early gift covering both my birthday and Christmas. I can happily live with that, since a planer was next on my list of tools to purchase. I think one of my shop projects this summer will to eventually build a stand for it so that when I get it, I can fasten it to the stand and be ready to go. Been eying up the Steel City 40300HC. Got some more research I want to do on it before I commit to it being the one I buy, but I've got a couple months to figure things out.



I would have to agree with Greg. I had one and it preformed superbly. You might want to think about a jointer- used- It will come in handy building furniture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

The DW735 is one I'm also heavily considering and after doing some more reading tonight, I think I'm leaning more toward it now. I like that the Steel City has the carbide inserts, but I hadn't come across until tonight that the inserts it uses are proprietary. I'm not sure I want to be stuck having their inserts as my only option, especially if they decide to stop making them down the road. What I like about the DW735 is that it's a proven performer. And I'm sure I'll always be able to find blades for it. Hmm. After comments from the both of you and from some of the reading I've done tonight, I've set my sights on the DW735 instead. It's out of the budget I was given, so I'll have to find a way to come up with an extra $100, but I've got a couple months to try and do that in.

Mike - a jointer is definitely next on my list. Unfortunately finances will only allow me to purchase one major tool this year. I've made an agreement with Katy that a planer and a few small tools will be it for the rest of this year. There was a 6" Grizzly jointer for, I think, $125 about 70 miles away within the last week. Unfortunately I couldn't get away to check it out and it's sold - I was sick to the point that I could barely walk around the house, let alone drive more than 2 hours round trip to check out a jointer. But, once I can afford to do so again, I will definitely be watching for a good buy on a used jointer. I know that the two go hand in hand when it comes to stock preparation and you really need both. Being able to only afford one at this time, I'll start with a planer and add a jointer as soon as possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

An other thumbs up for the 735. I wish I hadn't sold mine because sometimes a small planer is needed and once my Penn State planer finally bit the dust (I loved that little planer too) all I have is my big 25" and a small one is definitiley needed. I bought my 735 when they first came out and they had a problem that I cannot remember what it was, but when it broke they sent me the repcalement part right away that was made from a different material and after that I never had another issue with it. I probably watch CL and get another one some day soon when the piggy bank gets half full again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

@woodtickgreg , @Mike1950 , @Kevin - Thank you for the input on the DW735! It's good to get first-hand input from guys who not only have owned one, but who also know what's good and bad in equipment. I'll for certain get the DW735. It sounds and looks like a solid workhorse that will serve me well for many years and not leave me wishing I had gone with something else or thinking that I need to upgrade it soon. It also sounds like it's a product that the company stands behind, which is always good.


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> It also sounds like it's a product that the company stands behind, which is always good.



I can't vouch for that one way or another. I sold mine ~8 years ago and DeWalt has changed hands several times since then I bet. I have not bought a DW product in at least 12 years nor needed service from them. I haven't heard any issues with DW though like what Delta went through (I think they got that sorted out finally?) but almost all these tool manufacturers play musical manufacturing and musical customer service philosophy now, so you never really know what you gonna get from year to year. That's my opinion anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I just took a look at that Steel City planer I was not aware of it. Man I would be tempted to go with it because unless they have changed things, you cannot get a helical cutterhead with the DW. The difference between a helical and knives is night and day - no contest. How much does the SC cost?


----------



## Sprung

The Steel City 40300HC, which is the model I've been considering, is $500. It uses two-sided carbide inserts. (Up until recently it sold with HSS inserts.) From the continued research I was doing last night, it appears that the one downside with their inserts - other than them only being two-sided instead of four - is that they are proprietary to them, which gives me some concern if they would ever decide to stop making the inserts. When there are already some standard and commonly available carbide insert sizes available, it makes me question their design to use a proprietary insert.

You can buy a Byrd Shelix head to upgrade the DW735, but they are about $430 to $460 at the places that offer them.


----------



## Kevin

Man for me it would be a no-brainer. I'd buy the Steel City one. A shelix head on a 13" planer for $500 from a company with a sterling reputation . . . I'd get the SC without question. So what if the inserts only have two sides. My Woodmaster is still on side two I believe and I have run a LOT of wood through it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

The upgrade for the Dewalt is a no brainer- why would you spend that much money when you can get a Griz 15" with shelix for very little more. There is a guy over at WWT that swears by his SC. One thing I hated about dewalt- IT is NOISEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> The upgrade for the Dewalt is a no brainer



To my way of thinking, buying the SC that already has it for the same price of the DW that doesn't have it, is the no brainer. Heck the DW is nearly a $1000 planer by the time you buy it and upgrade it. I'm glad I found out about the SC one, it's on my wish list.


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> The Steel City 40300HC, which is the model I've been considering, is $500. It uses two-sided carbide inserts. (Up until recently it sold with HSS inserts.) From the continued research I was doing last night, it appears that the one downside with their inserts - other than them only being two-sided instead of four - is that they are proprietary to them, which gives me some concern if they would ever decide to stop making the inserts. When there are already some standard and commonly available carbide insert sizes available, it makes me question their design to use a proprietary insert.
> 
> You can buy a Byrd Shelix head to upgrade the DW735, but they are about $430 to $460 at the places that offer them.




Matt, one thing about the dewalt is it has a blower to get rid of chips. Now I always used dust collection but I have been told you can get along without. I do not think The SC has the blower so you would need a DC.


----------



## Kevin

The blower helps where there is no DC or an under-powered DC but I can't see that making the deciding factor. Mike I am surprised you would opt for the DW for twice the money being the tightwad you are lol. 

I still can't get over a 13" planer with a shelix head for $500 - I never thought that day would come unless it was a harbor freight but it's not - it Steel City. Way cool. My vote Matt is save the $450 upgrade for your DC, and if you have a DC already put it toward a jointer and be way head of the game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Y'all aren't making this easy now, LOL!

If I purchased the DW735, I'm not likely to upgrade it to a Byrd Shelix head - at least not any time in the foreseeable future.

The head on the Steel City one, from the reading I've done, is not a Byrd head. I found one place that mentioned it's made by Accu-head, but I can't verify that as absolute truth. Highland Woodworking, who seems to be big into advertising this planer (I see advertised in many of the e-mails they send out), does say this on the page for the planer: "Note that the cutting edges are NOT positioned at a shear angle to the stock on this cutterhead." So, I don't know what kind of a difference that makes - you guys will have to tell me.

Also, Kevin, if you do ever pick one up - from what I've read, the only place to get the version with the carbide cutters from the factory is through Highland Woodworking. It appears they're the only ones that Steel City sends the 40300HC to, while everyone else is sent the 40300H, which has HSS cutters.

After the planer, my next two major purchases are a jointer and a dust collector, probably dust collector first. Right now my dust collecting is done with a Ridgid shop vac. Within a year I'm hoping to buy and modify/upgrade a Harbor Freight dust collector, unless a good deal is found on a used one before then.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> The blower helps where there is no DC or an under-powered DC but I can't see that making the deciding factor. Mike I am surprised you would opt for the DW for twice the money being the tightwad you are lol.
> 
> I still can't get over a 13" planer with a shelix head for $500 - I never thought that day would come unless it was a harbor freight but it's not - it Steel City. Way cool. My vote Matt is save the $450 upgrade for your DC, and if you have a DC already put it toward a jointer and be way head of the game.




I am not saying to buy the dewalt and add the head. I tried to say buying a 15" griz with the head would be the same price or close. 
Matt said above he had budget constraints. The dewalt will work without DC the SC won't. If he wants to start using it to build with- the Dewalt will get him going.'
Yes I am cheap- I like to get my money's worth or more but that has very little to do with this conversation.

PS. Matt- the finish on the dewalt is a very good one with sharp blades. If you get it- plan on very loud and without a dc -very messy.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> The dewalt will work without DC the SC won't.



Yes it will


Sprung said:


> Y'all aren't making this easy now, LOL!
> 
> If I purchased the DW735, I'm not likely to upgrade it to a Byrd Shelix head - at least not any time in the foreseeable future.
> 
> The head on the Steel City one, from the reading I've done, is not a Byrd head. I found one place that mentioned it's made by Accu-head, but I can't verify that as absolute truth. Highland Woodworking, who seems to be big into advertising this planer (I see advertised in many of the e-mails they send out), does say this on the page for the planer: "Note that the cutting edges are NOT positioned at a shear angle to the stock on this cutterhead." So, I don't know what kind of a difference that makes - you guys will have to tell me.
> 
> Also, Kevin, if you do ever pick one up - from what I've read, the only place to get the version with the carbide cutters from the factory is through Highland Woodworking. It appears they're the only ones that Steel City sends the 40300HC to, while everyone else is sent the 40300H, which has HSS cutters.
> 
> After the planer, my next two major purchases are a jointer and a dust collector, probably dust collector first. Right now my dust collecting is done with a Ridgid shop vac. Within a year I'm hoping to buy and modify/upgrade a Harbor Freight dust collector, unless a good deal is found on a used one before then.



I have never owned a straight-on carbide cutter head. Mine has the oblique inserts and it probably makes a difference I bet. Think about how yu feed a figured board through a knife planer straight on, then feed it through oblique - it does make a difference. I haven't done any research on the SC planer really to amount to much, I didn't even know about it until you brought it up. I like the DW planer a lot but I am not one to stick with something just because I am comfortable with it or because I owned it - I try to keep an open mind and purchase the best tool for the buck. That's why I am not totally opposed to buying Chinese because sometimes it really is the best bang for the buck.

Unless the SC 90 degree cutters offer little more value than the knives of the DW I might say go for it. But I am highly skeptical that the DW knife model vs the SC carbide model cuts comparably the same. I am HIGHLY skeptical. My guess is that the SC is the easy choice, but since I have never owned or used the SC carbide planer myself I cannot vouch for it - it's just a guess based on a little experience with woodworking tools and carnide cutters and HSS knives in general. Do NOT buy a tool based on my opinion or anyone elses. Do your own research (as you are) so you can live with your decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Yes, I'm definitely not going to buy something just because someone on the internet told me to! However, the information and opinions that y'all have shared are helpful and is helping me make more and better sense of the information I'm finding in doing my research. I've never used a planer before, so this is all new to me and I'm definitely learning a lot in the research process.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Any of these small bench top or lunch box planers as they are often call are loud. In my opinion I can't really see how they could design a helical or carbide insert head that would work efficiently because of the small size of the cutter head. The 3 standard blades on my dewalt have worked well and lasted a long time, and they are double sided, they give a very good finish as well. The blades are indexed and very easy to change, no fiddling around. I like the 2 speed feed on mine as well, very slow and light cuts are great for figured wood. I also like the wide footprint of the planer, it makes it very stable. Look at the size of the base casting on the dewalt compared to the others on the market. This is a heavy unit as far as small planers go. I bolted mine to a shop made cart and it is very stable, even doing long boards. The fan on the unit really ejects the chips and throws them far if not hooked up to a vac. it has very little snipe as well. I also have the in feed and out feed table extensions and I like them, they help to keep the boards flat when feeding and give extra support. SC makes a good product but for me I am skeptical of the performance of the machine and whether or not it would be any better than the dewalt which is a proven unit. I am a fan of carbide, but so few cutters on such a small diameter cutter head, I dunno. The dewalt used to be the top tool in it's class. Is it still? Dunno? But mine has served me well and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. Just my opinions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cabomhn

So far it's been a great weekend! I haven't been on here lately it's been crazy with school and work. I'm working at Duke Energy in charlotte this summer working on the PRA modeling group and I finally have had some time on the weekends to do a little woodworking. I'm piddling around with trying to make some bent form woodworking and hopefully by the end of the summer I will have a nice project. I got to head up to the blue ridge parkway yesterday and had a great time checking out some of the falls after a heavy rain. Hope everyone on here has been well!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mrs Kenbo and I went on another off road adventure yesterday with our 4X4 club. We had an absolutely amazing time again. The weather was perfect with 23*C and sunny all day. The black flies and mosquitos were pretty bad, but that's nothing that a little bug spray didn't take care of. Tons of fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Ken one of my neighbors had a jeep in his yard today that I walked under with little ducking. Once I got underneath there were plenty of places where I easily stood fully upright. Wish I had my camera but he lives a mile down the road and I was not thinking I'd see such a thing on the way to town. It belongs to his buddy but my neighbor does his work - was a new project which is why I never seen that behemoth before. I'll get a pic next time hopefully.


----------



## Kevin

I have praying mantis by the score every year in my shop and I love them. And I also have huge mosquitoes but I hate them. I seen some huge skeeters and some huge mantis, but I never seen a newborn mantis (which turns out to be the size of a huge skeeter). When I felt a skeeter on me I was about to smash this beautiful creature to death when my brain said _"That's not a skeeter!_"













To me, the mantis is one of the coolest insects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

We had a break in the rain long enough for my wife and I to go to the greenhouse and get the plants we were hoping to get last weekend. The break lasted long enough that we even had time to plant everything - green beans, sugar snap peas, carrots, and squash from seed and transplant already started cucumbers, tomatoes, various peppers, and some herbs. Already doing well from the person who planted them previously: raspberries, strawberries, some more herbs, and chives. Oh, and some volunteer pumpkin plants from seed from a pumpkin that was left to rot. Want to get a couple more tomato plants and get them put in the ground in the next couple days. This is the most we've ever tried to garden and we have little to no gardening experience, but love to eat garden fresh. So, we're giving it a real good try this year. What makes it easier is that the last person who lived here had already put in a small fenced in garden area with some raised bed planters. Here's to hoping we have plenty to eat, freeze, and can - and share!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ken one of my neighbors had a jeep in his yard today that I walked under with little ducking. Once I got underneath there were plenty of places where I easily stood fully upright. Wish I had my camera but he lives a mile down the road and I was not thinking I'd see such a thing on the way to town. It belongs to his buddy but my neighbor does his work - was a new project which is why I never seen that behemoth before. I'll get a pic next time hopefully.




That sounds very cool. I'd love to see that one.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mantis are cool, the chinese used to keep them as pets in little cages, they said having one in your home was good luck. Don't know if that's true..........but they are very cool. I start to see them around the end of summer.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Ken one of my neighbors had a jeep in his yard today that I walked under with little ducking. Once I got underneath there were plenty of places where I easily stood fully upright. Wish I had my camera but he lives a mile down the road and I was not thinking I'd see such a thing on the way to town. It belongs to his buddy but my neighbor does his work - was a new project which is why I never seen that behemoth before. I'll get a pic next time hopefully.



You should see when they have a lift kit installed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> they said having one in your home was good luck. Don't know if that's true



Well they seem to bring me good luck in my shop. I still have all 10 fingers. 

That was probably the kiss of death.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Spent the day painting the interior of my rental house. My favorite job cleaning 5 years of grime made by some slobs that thought I was a prick for demanding my rent and kicking their lazy butts out. 
Oh well at least I collected most of it and they didn't wreck the house, just made it stink.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Bummer. At least you got it over with. Now you just need to rent it - maybe ask the last tenants if they have some kin looking for a place?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Got her all rented to a couple moving up from down south to teach at the local High School, at least they can pass a back round check and will have a decent income. Said they have had it with hot weather, we will see how they like freezing their butts off. to my world

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Met a couple who just moved here from Arkansas. Said a NY winter has to be better than Arkansas summer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

sprucegum said:


> .... Said they have had it with hot weather....



Yeah . . . right. Let's see how long they last up there. Please don't forget to update us this coming Nov/Dec when you go to collect rent and the house is empty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Brink said:


> Met a couple who just moved here from Arkansas. Said a NY winter has to be better than Arkansas summer.


Not much of a hot weather fan myself, but I don't seem to worship the cold as much as I used to. One winter about 20 years ago I bought a season pass at the local ski mountain, I was working evenings and I put my skis on and made at least one run every morning for the entire winter. I skied rain, snow, and cold on powder snow, ice, and rocks just to say I had done it.


----------



## Brink

This is me and Moma B....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Registration finally opened up for the 3 day charity off road trip in August. Mrs Kenbo and I are registered and have our places reserved for 3 days of wheeling and off road fun. It's kind of like the Woodstock of offloading here in the province. Basically park your rig and pitch a tent to sleep. Get up in the morning and hit the trails, only to return that night to music and food with hundreds of other Jeep and off road enthusiasts. I'm really looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

In our small town of a little under 400 people there is a cabinet/furniture maker. The little bit of his work that I've knowingly seen so far is of superb quality - including the building of a pulpit that matches and fits in with the other roughly 100 year old furnishings (altar, lectern, etc) of a church here in town, including some small hand carved details. His shop is across the street from the post office, so it was inevitable that I'd run into him sometime. Today was that day. Got to take a look around his shop. Got some real nice equipment. Has a second shop located out at his parents farm with all his shapers and other equipment for making doors. Has some beautiful slabs of walnut he's air drying in the shop to make some furniture for a customer with - the wood coming from a couple walnut trees his customer wanted removed from their property. He offered me some of his scrap, since his pile was getting too big, and he loaded me up with a sizable box full. About 2/3 of it was oak, the other 1/3 was walnut, and then a few pieces of maple in the mix. Some very usable stuff. Told me I'm welcome to any of his scrap whenever I want and if his pile gets too big he'll probably give me a call.

The bad part of today is it's now looking like I'm starting to have serious transmission problems with one of our vehicles. Not unexpected - it's been slipping for over 60k miles and the vehicle has just shy of 185k miles on it. Definitely won't be driving it, save for testing purposes, until I get things figured out with it. Dad's rebuilt a few transmissions and he's expressed the willingness to rebuild mine if need be (not that he was jumping up and down with eagerness, but he is willing to do the work), so I might go that route if he's able to get away for long enough to do the work. This has the potential to get expensive... And then there's the hassle of having a vehicle off the road and being down to one vehicle...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Went to a Blues and BBQ festival. Ate myself into submission while watching my little girl dance around to some good music. Came home she took a nap so I turned the inside of the Texas Ebony drum round. Thinnest shell wall thickness yet. So today was a good day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spent my day cleaning the shop, and I mean cleaning, Washed the siding on the building and cleaned up the weeds out back. Next weekend is the annual town festival so I figured my place ought to look good. Then came into the shop and worked on sorting and putting away the new stuff that's been piling up on the bench. Now to vacuum the retail side, mop the shop and head home about 5.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

I've been repairing equipment and organizing (still). Last night I had to repair the D-handle on my PC6911 with some JB Weld - looks likei t worked great I love that stuff. This was the 1st or 2nd (3rd?) router I bought - let's say one of the first. Anyway so kind of partial to it, and it is still as relevant today even with all the later designs. Maybe my favorite router. Also threw together a "stuff" cabinet out of scrap FBE - made it integral to my jointer so if I move it the cab goes with it. I am always having to clear off stuff from my jointer to use it so I'm hoping this cabinet will relieve that somewhat. We'll see . . . . .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I've been repairing equipment and organizing (still). Last night I had to repair the D-handle on my PC6911 with some JB Weld - looks likei t worked great I love that stuff. This was the 1st or 2nd (3rd?) router I bought - let's say one of the first. Anyway so kind of partial to it, and it is still as relevant today even with all the later designs. Maybe my favorite router. Also threw together a "stuff" cabinet out of scrap FBE - made it integral to my jointer so if I move it the cab goes with it. I am always having to clear off stuff from my jointer to use it so I'm hoping this cabinet will relieve that somewhat. We'll see . . . . .




The only way I could keep the flat surface of my jointer empty would be to mount it upside down........

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

My table saw seems to be my catch all..............sheese who am I kidding, any flat surface in my shop is a catch all, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Today was awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Oil change on the Jeep and a wash. Worked on mounting my hi-lift jack but change my plan for it. Then BBQ'd a bite to eat and have been relaxing with Mrs Kenbo ever since.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

Man last night and early this morning we had some wicked lightning and torrential rain. I got woken up a little after 3 - and that is hard to do I usually sleep right through a t-storm - went to look at the radar and no internet signal. I haven't seen sheets of rain coming down like that in a long time. It was deafening. And tons of lightning. Was thinking about going into the storm cellar but it didn't seem tornado-ee so I didn't. We just got internet back uo a few minutes ago. More of this stuff coming possibly. We needed the rain but we got enough now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Man last night and early this morning we had some wicked lightning and torrential rain. I got woken up a little after 3 - and that is hard to do I usually sleep right through a t-storm - went to look at the radar and no internet signal. I haven't seen sheets of rain coming down like that in a long time. It was deafening. And tons of lightning. Was thinking about going into the storm cellar but it didn't seem tornado-ee so I didn't. We just got internet back uo a few minutes ago. More of this stuff coming possibly. We needed the rain but we got enough now!



We used to go to a cottage, years ago, that had a metal roof. There would be crazy thunder, lightning and rain storms and the rain pounding on the metal roof, would actually put me to sleep. My poor wife, on the other hand, was not a fan of it at all.
Hope you don't experience any flooding Kevin. Get those hip waders on.


----------



## Kevin

Ken we have a metal roof and it was mainly because my wife insisted on it as did I - we both love it. Snooze city. When y'all come down your wife can sleep in the guest house if it rains. No wait it has a metal roof too lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

@Kevin - heres wishing you a great day man! Doing anything special?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

We started out the day at midnight with a little bubbly to celebrate our anniversay and my birthday. We even slept a few hours but then we got up early and went into to town for breakfast, shopping, then some lunch at our favorite restaurant. We're back home for a quick nap then gonna head over to a town east of here for an excursion then make a 6:30 reservation at a swanky eats place. Been a fantastic day and it isn't over by a long shot.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin

We exchanged a few gifts already and I have another one to give her it's one of those anniversay plates I had made - you know you're gettin old when you give your wife an anniversay plate just like the old grands you saw in the china cabinet when you were a tyke lol. Here's the cake she got me . . . . edible pictures on cakes what's the world coming to. This was us in 1976 I was 17 here and she was 16 . . .

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> We exchanged a few gifts already and I have another one to give her it's one of those anniversay plates I had made - you know you're gettin old when you give your wife an anniversay plate just like the old grands you saw in the china cabinet when you were a tyke lol. Here's the cake she got me . . . . edible pictures on cakes what's the world coming to. This was us in 1976 I was 17 here and she was 16 . . .
> 
> View attachment 52991




Looked like some damn Hippy!!!!!!!! What the hell are you doin here today???????? enjoy!!!!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Crap - you were _*IT*_ if you were rockin Adidas!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good day at work, then the dentist, my whole face is numb as they could not get a tooth numb to fill it. My mouth is gonna be sore tomorrow from all the shots.


----------



## Brink

I did things today, it was great.
Gonna do more later, and again tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> We exchanged a few gifts already and I have another one to give her it's one of those anniversay plates I had made - you know you're gettin old when you give your wife an anniversay plate just like the old grands you saw in the china cabinet when you were a tyke lol. Here's the cake she got me . . . . edible pictures on cakes what's the world coming to. This was us in 1976 I was 17 here and she was 16 . . .
> 
> View attachment 52991



Such a great day! 
Love the pic of those two youngsters, so much of life coming at them, but living in the moment.
Moma B liked it to, then ran it through her picture location app, and pixel enhancing program, this was in the background...


 
Can't see all the sign, but something about New Jersey. We think it's Bayonne.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> We exchanged a few gifts already and I have another one to give her it's one of those anniversay plates I had made - you know you're gettin old when you give your wife an anniversay plate just like the old grands you saw in the china cabinet when you were a tyke lol. Here's the cake she got me . . . . edible pictures on cakes what's the world coming to. This was us in 1976 I was 17 here and she was 16 . . .
> 
> View attachment 52991




I know the story of your relationship and I have to say that I couldn't be happier for you. To be with your best friend and to share each and every moment with each other is a special thing, that a lot of folks don't get the opportunity to experience. May you both have many many years of happiness together. Please wish Terry a happy anniversary for me Kevin, and a happy anniversary/birthday to you my friend. I think I'm getting all misty over here in the north.
All the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Nice day here today, so Mrs Kenbo and I took the doors and the roof off the Jeep and headed about an hour out of town for some lunch. We were planning on going further, but the sky to the east didn't look like it wanted to cooperate so we are going to go further east tomorrow. Still a good day.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I worked the part time job in the morning and spent the afternoon with my son and his girl. We ordered a blt pizza and a salad, yum. Then we went for a walk for a couple of hours at the Eastpointe, Mi. Gratiot car cruise. Car cruises are always fun, a good one is coming up here soon in Clinton Township, Mi. on Gratiot, I'll take the camera for that one. It was nice to spend some time with my son, we don't do that too often.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Spent the day spending time with my family, packing for vacation (leave tomorrow!), and cleaning the house. (And longing for shop time... Should get some when we get back from vacation!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Fathers day tomorrow- hope all you fathers have a good day. I will be Barbecuing steaks for the family- The 2 oldest always want steaks, bakes and fresh corn on the cob for fathers day. Kathie gave me my papa's day present a day early- damn thing has more buttons,gadgets, thingys and whatimacallits then my damn phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo

Mike1950 said:


> Fathers day tomorrow- hope all you fathers have a good day. I will be Barbecuing steaks for the family- The 2 oldest always want steaks, bakes and fresh corn on the cob for fathers day. Kathie gave me my papa's day present a day early- damn thing has more buttons,gadgets, thingys and whatimacallits then my damn phone.
> 
> View attachment 53482



That's a sweet looking truck Mike. I love it. That colour is pretty awesome too. 
Just for the record.........I like my steak rare.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> That's a sweet looking truck Mike. I love it. That colour is pretty awesome too.
> Just for the record.........I like my steak rare.



Thanks Ken, I never pick colors so you know who picked the color. You and Mrs Kenbo are welcome to drop by any time for your rare hickory smoked rare ribeye- we always have a couple extra chairs at the table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

NICE truck, Mike!

Happy Father's Day to the fathers, grandfathers, father figures, etc here!

I got my Father's Day gift last month - a rolling tool chest! Then, since we'll be on the road later today, I got a couple more small gifts already. These are much more meaningful than a tool chest - a framed set of three pictures with our son holding the letters D A & D in the three pics. Katy also started a journal for me - the idea is that for each event that you'd normally give a person a card, you instead write them a letter in their journal. Gives them something to look back upon as the years go by! Those two gifts are just awesome. (Katy found the journal idea, and I started one for her on Mother's Day, so we've each got one going.)

By my request, tonight we're planning to stop for dinner at Mickey's Diner in downtown St. Paul, MN as we're passing through on our way to WI to meet up with Katy's family, where they vacation each year. Mickey's is one of our favorite places to eat and we make sure to stop there each time we drive through or are in the Twin Cities area. For us, they are the benchmark by which we judge any other diner. Never had a bad bite of food there and the staff are friendly and also quick to give you a hard time. From the food to the personality of the staff, it really is the best diner we've been to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> NICE truck, Mike!
> 
> Happy Father's Day to the fathers, grandfathers, father figures, etc here!
> 
> I got my Father's Day gift last month - a rolling tool chest! Then, since we'll be on the road later today, I got a couple more small gifts already. These are much more meaningful than a tool chest - a framed set of three pictures with our son holding the letters D A & D in the three pics. Katy also started a journal for me - the idea is that for each event that you'd normally give a person a card, you instead write them a letter in their journal. Gives them something to look back upon as the years go by! Those two gifts are just awesome. (Katy found the journal idea, and I started one for her on Mother's Day, so we've each got one going.)
> 
> By my request, tonight we're planning to stop for dinner at Mickey's Diner in downtown St. Paul, MN as we're passing through on our way to WI to meet up with Katy's family, where they vacation each year. Mickey's is one of our favorite places to eat and we make sure to stop there each time we drive through or are in the Twin Cities area. For us, they are the benchmark by which we judge any other diner. Never had a bad bite of food there and the staff are friendly and also quick to give you a hard time. From the food to the personality of the staff, it really is the best diner we've been to.




Journal is a great Idea- You will be amazed at the things you knew you would never forget get hazy as you get to be an  . Kathie always tells here dad-90- you forget cause your brain is too full- I do not know about the truth of that but It sure makes one helluva excuse for forgetting- sure did not work on her birthday though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Journal is a great Idea- You will be amazed at the things you knew you would never forget get hazy as you get to be an  .



Yeah, she found it somewhere and I agreed that it was a great idea. We already have saved every card, letter, etc we've given each other, since the time we met started dating, as well as a bunch of other mementos of good memories. On my list of projects is keepsake boxes for both the letters, cards, etc and for the journals! Have already discussed design on them with Katy and those will probably be walnut, with some of your awesome maple I've got here as the lids, then lined (at least in part) with ERC.

I already have a horrible memory, so these things are important to me because they help keep good memories in my head.


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Yeah, she found it somewhere and I agreed that it was a great idea. We already have saved every card, letter, etc we've given each other, since the time we met started dating, as well as a bunch of other mementos of good memories. On my list of projects is keepsake boxes for both the letters, cards, etc and for the journals! Have already discussed design on them with Katy and those will probably be walnut, with some of your awesome maple I've got here as the lids, then lined (at least in part) with ERC.
> 
> I already have a horrible memory, so these things are important to me because they help keep good memories in my head.




Kathie saves that stuff Me I am allergic to paper work- just stacks up on me..............


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Kathie saves that stuff Me I am allergic to paper work- just stacks up on me..............



Yeah, it just stacks up on me too... You should see my office! 

However, I have some bad memory problems (a lasting side effect of having had a go-around with meningitis that I should not have survived, so some slight brain damage from that which has affected my memory), so keeping some of that stuff around helps keep some of those memories in my head, otherwise I'd lose them and they'd be gone. Katy is invaluable for helping me remember things I forget. (Plus I always have a good and actual excuse when I forget something she tells me or asks me to do!)


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice truck Mike! I love my 2013 GMC.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I spent most of the day helping my parents pack up. They're 78 and 74 and a few months ago decided to buy a bigger house.  Well at least there's no deadline on this move - they're not selling their current house so they can move at their leisure. It's still not very fun but I don't mind. I swung by our favorite restaurant in towen on the way home and picked up some vittles for us before the wife has to go to work. 

We're hoping she gets called off so she can stay and watch game 5 where hopefully our Spurs will become the second Texas team in 3 years to vanquish the much hated Miami Cry Babies aka the Heat. The Spurs had their boot on their necks last year and blew it even though they were the better team. This year they've been spanking the Heat like the baby butts they are - I don't see us letting the HEat crawl back in it this time. Hopefully.


----------



## Kevin

Sometimes the good guys really do win. Thank god. Thank Pop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just got home from the work day, chillin on the couch for a few. Just eating a hot crescent with melted muenster and Swiss cheese. So simple but so good, what a yummy snack. Some good storms came through here this morning and again this afternoon. Now I think it's time to go and put a new timer in my clothes dryer since it came in the mail. Besides, it's nice and cool in the basement.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Last day of vacation. Lots of good company, good food, relaxing, and good beer. Leaving in the morning to head home. A LOT of rain has fallen in the area we live in - so we'll have to see what's in store for us when we return home. Hopefully, if any water got in the basement, the floor drains didn't back up and the sump pump didn't die.

Tomorrow on the way home we're spending some time as the Mall of America going to a few stores my wife wants to go to. Also excited that my wife is happy for us to also make stops at Woodcraft and Rockler. We'll see what follows me home! We've got a good amount of great craft beers that I can't get where we live that are taking up a lot of trunk space in the car, so whatever I might buy will not only be limited by the Finance Department, but also by space in the car.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Today was awesome! Moma combed out my back, I feel and look so much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

She's such a kind and understanding woman! Bet they didn't teach that in beauty school.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I discovered today that I have 4 kittens living under my front porch. Momma kitty won't come to me, she just hisses and runs away. She makes a meow and all the kittens vanish under the porch. They are cute as can be, all different colors, but I bet they are wild and could not be tamed. I think I'll just let them be and watch them, it is entertaining. I kept wondering where all the dead bird parts and feathers where coming from, momma is feeding the babies.


----------



## Brink

Farm girl... But she didn't have to hog tie me, first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I bet they are wild and could not be tamed.



Feral cats *can* be tamed but it takes a while. They will never be totally tame but I know from having "tamed" 1 that it can be done. By tame I mean they she let me approach her and would not run away. Before she left (feral is as feral does) she would rub against my leg. The second feral cat that took up residence in my shop one winter was big and mean and I really didn't want to invest all that time into another cat that was gonna eventually move on anyway so I stole one of here kittens when she was gone hunting. I raised it in my shirt pocket and it followed me around like a dog. Even though it was only a couple weeks old when I git it, it was already hissing and biting me but it only took about an hour feeding it by hand before it figured out momma was lying about the humans. Humans are awesome they provide tuna.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I forgot the pic of the kitty - I never did name it. Whenever I'd sit at the computer in the shop this is where it would climb right away. Sound asleep while my arm bounces up and down while typing - never phased it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

One of my parents cats (who is at least 15 years old) was feral when we found him. Was sitting in the driveway when we got home from Thanksgiving dinner at my grandparents' house one year, like he was waiting for us to get home. He's got a little bit of an attitude, but took to being a house pet real quick.


----------



## Brink

I was feral until Moma found me. Scratches behind the ears homemade meatloaf does wonders.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I was feral until Moma found me. Scratches behind the ears homemade meatloaf does wonders.



Back shaves don't hurt either, I hear.


----------



## Brink

They make you itchy.


----------



## Kevin

What makes me itchy is these damn skeeters. They trying to carry me off. Skeeters used to rarely bite me, and poison ivy used to never hardly even get my attention. A few years ago both started effing with me bigtime. I guess my blood alcohol level stays too low these days. I couldn't find my skintastic so I sprayed myself with lysol. It seems to be working but I smell awful, unless you like the smell of toilet bowls. Gimpy. Cricket in my neck. Toilet bowls. I'm pathetic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

The bugs and poison ivy always bothered you. With the lower BAC, now you feel it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## cabomhn

Had a pretty awesome weekend! Got to go to the symphony yesterday near my house and had some family time. Finally took a few minutes to take out the camera and snap a few shots around the yard. Figured I would post one up on here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

But then again we have always been suckers for animals in need. I was tasked by a local city years ago to cut a problem tree and we discovered a family in it. . . .







Oh you guessed it, we had to raise it. . .

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now that's just cool. I did something simaler, I cut a tree down that had a nest of squirrels in it. 1 black and 1 grey, hand fed them with a bottle until I could get them to an animal rescue. That was pretty special.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Momma kitty now see's me watching them through the screen door, she doesn't run away now. I bet if I opened the door things would be different. 4 kittens playing on the lawn and the steps sure is fun to watch. More entertaining than tv.


----------



## Kenbo

Spent all day Saturday wheeling in northern Ontario. Had a blast. Ended up at a club member's cottage for a party afterwards. Just a great night. Mrs Kenbo and I had a blast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

It was pretty good, until I realized I was all alone.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo

Lone wolf.........uh, um......monkey.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Having a good day, working in the basement where it is nice and cool. Removing some walls and building some others. We just had a small line of thunderstorms run through so I thought it would be a good time to break for some lunch. Just fish sticks but I like em, never outgrew them I guess, LOL. It is hot and humid here, I don't like the heat. I have started to feed the kittens that are under my front porch, if I can catch all 4 of them I will take them to the vet and try to domesticate them. They might just get lucky and wind up with a good home. Momma kitty has quit hissing at me too. She will let me watch them through the screen door now. Oh well, back to work, I'll post some pics later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai

Last night we had a thunder storm with ice from the sky, it was short but ice was half a inch big. Dont know how you call that in USA. 
My car has 30 or so little indentations... But who cares, i plan to drive that thing until it is so old that i have push it off the cliff. (just payed the loan on that car, and its 7 years old)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Molokai said:


> Last night we had a thunder storm with ice from the sky, it was short but ice was half a inch big. Dont know how you call that in USA.
> My car has 30 or so little indentations... But who cares, i plan to drive that thing until it is so old that i have push it off the cliff. (just payed the loan on that car, and its 7 years old)



WE call it hail- some places get it the size of golfballs or larger.


----------



## Schroedc

Molokai said:


> Last night we had a thunder storm with ice from the sky, it was short but ice was half a inch big. Dont know how you call that in USA.
> My car has 30 or so little indentations... But who cares, i plan to drive that thing until it is so old that i have push it off the cliff. (just payed the loan on that car, and its 7 years old)




Over here our car insurance covers those types of things if you have comprehensive coverage. Maybe talk to your insurance guy and see if they'll pay for the damage?


----------



## Molokai

Schroedc said:


> Over here our car insurance covers those types of things if you have comprehensive coverage. Maybe talk to your insurance guy and see if they'll pay for the damage?


I had that car insurance for seven years and i decided that i dont need it any more a couple of months ago. It was too expensive.


----------



## Kevin

It's pretty common in Tornado Alley Tom.






And for a little comic relief . . .






Oh and let's not leave out the ones that simply can't cope . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was amazing! Now I'm craving tacos from my favorite joint, off I go to satisfy my crave. LOL.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010

silver back hmmmm


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> Today was amazing! Now I'm craving tacos from my favorite joint, off I go to satisfy my crave. LOL.


 I can just see him skipin down the street kick his heels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got me them thar taco's, I'm much better now. Tee hee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

davduckman2010 said:


> silver back hmmmm



Huh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

what a day, left the house at 6:30, worked both jobs, drove an hour one way to look at a dresser, bought it and loaded it in my truck, drove an hour back home, met a friend at my house to help me move it in, and I just sat down. I am really tired. but it was a good day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kenbo

Had some fun on Tuesday while at a family cottage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Same family cottage as last year?


----------



## Kevin

Kenny, it is always necessary to remove all jewelry from places you don't want to lose. If you think I'm joking just any diver who found out the hard way. Remove those rings next time or you could lose an ear.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Mom nom nom

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

That's funny Brink. I'm not sure if it is creepy that you lifted that picture off of my holiday photo album or funny that you remembered that it was there.
And yes, same cottage as last year.
Good point on the earrings Kevin. Fishing lures right on your earlobes.


----------



## Brink

Be worried Ken. To some it's creepy, others funny....

And I did remember that toothy critter was ther.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Well, the tooth equipped fish friend was a salt water creature from when I was in Newfoundland, a couple of years ago. I was in fresh water on Tuesday, and the only thing close to being able to harm me would be a catfish who might gum me to death.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Well, the tooth equipped fish friend was a salt water creature from when I was in Newfoundland, a couple of years ago. I was in fresh water on Tuesday, and the only thing close to being able to harm me would be a catfish who might gum me to death.



no Northern Pike.............???


----------



## Kenbo

There are pike Mike, and I've caught many of them, but a pike is a predator fish and is nothing more than a killing and eating machine. However, they are not stupid and would not attack something that is 10 times their size. They go for much smaller game.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> There are pike Mike, and I've caught many of them, but a pike is a predator fish and is nothing more than a killing and eating machine. However, they are not stupid and would not attack something that is 10 times their size. They go for much smaller game.



I am not a pike fisherman but you have a lot to learn about nature my friend. NOTHING is ever predictable across a species. There is always something that makes no sense at all and if you think a pike would never act outside of what we humans have classified their behaviour you're going to be one of those divers that ends up in a hospital room one day saying _"But all my fishing & diving buddies said pike are timid with humans"_

Until very recently, the human race (including me because I am susceptible to lore also) thought that the white shark was the top predator in the ocean. But we now know that great whites will hauls ass from california to hawaii immediately and non stop after an orca eats the liver out of one of their buddies. never get lax with nature my friend it will bite you in the butt. Or the ear. ALWAYS take advice from experienced divers unless it makes no sense at all. Removing you earings makes sense. They are also snag hazzards, and your momentum underwater cannot be stopped before your earring get's ripped through your lobe. Just because you are snorkeling in shallow water one breath from the surface doesn't necessarily mean it's less dangerous than diving at 135' wearing life support equipment. The vortex of deadly sequences seems beautiful until it turns into a catastrophe. Just saying . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Pant- hoot
Pant-hoot!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Pant- hoot
> Pant-hoot!


You must have discovered a new fruit tree locally.


----------



## Kevin

Most shark species around the Caymans are territorial, and do not look at humans as food because they are used to them. But when you start thinking that way you can get eaten. This diver was not just lucky he was very effective in saving his life because he didn't panic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

Lol. This is not a diver. This is giant bait. Only thing missing is giant hook attached to his back.
You dont carry dead fish in shark infested waters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> You dont carry dead fish in shark infested waters.



I agree - but many divers do it all the time. Especially spear fishing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

I wiz a very newlywed man with a secluded lagoon in the islands sport in a new gold band wife and I all blissful till that 6 ft barracuda took a keen interest in us thankfully the story ended well still have fingers and wife gold and water equal trouble your right on Kevin thx cl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> I agree - but many divers do it all the time. Especially spear fishing.


This is why i dont feed moray eel with sausages..

GRAPHIC Photos, viewer discretion is advised. or something like that


----------



## Kevin

Tom when I drift along a reef with a crevaces underneath I do so upside down because you can see everything much better. I always get comments on the boat from divers who have never dove with me before and then they try it (it is very difficult to master the bouyancy and most divers give up) 

On one of the reefs in the keys one night, I beleieve it was Davis reef, I was drifting inverted and my head was sort of floating along this crevice and something bumped the side of my mask and I turned to see the half-open mouth of a green moray. It was not trying to attack me but I got real lucky. That close to the head and neck is a scary thing. It was reckless of me to let my head get in that close becaue I knew the reef was filled with them we'd been seeing them the whole dive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was an awesome day, spent the whole day with my son as he was helping me move all day, he's going to help me again on sunday. about 1/3 of my wood shop is moved, have all the machines to move yet, and wood, and a workbench. Still have almost an entire garage of lumber and tools and a lifetime stash of junk. But still it was a productive day, and my body is sore and tired. I think a bowl of ice cream followed by a shower and then bed time for me, busy day tomorrow too. I need to install a new garage door opener while I can still get to it, once the garage is filled with my wood stash access to the opener will be denied.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man am I getting tired, moving stuff every day, work both jobs and then move a truckload of stuff. I finally sat down on the couch with a half gallon of ice cream and a spoon. Comfort food, I feel better now. I hope to start moving machinery this weekend but I don't know if the weather is going to co-operate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Keep an eye on the prize.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

What Brink said.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

That's no prize. I mean, really, who wins a cave? 
Looks damp, probably has bats in it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Moved tons of lumber by hand in this heat & humidity all day . . . burned tons more. I'm toast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked in the garage after work putting some plywood up in the rafters for overhead storage when I start to move the garage. It was hot in there, I can see when I get the roof done that I will need more roof vents, that's why the shingles are getting cooked. Cool old garage though with the original wood siding from the 50's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

My day is great. Thought I'd make the big Kahuna home sick. Here's a view of Bayonne from the train.
Bet you're missing this, @Kevin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> My day is great. Thought I'd make the big Kahuna home sick. Here's a view of Bayonne from the train.
> Bet you're missing this, @Kevin
> 
> View attachment 56312



Did y'all take the train all the way from seven hills? Must be headed to Staten Island for a day of fun? That's a 2 hour ride isn't it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Moved almost all of my south bend metal Lathe today after work. It is completely torn down into all of it's sub assemblies. Moved my shop made air cleaner, and started moving wood from the garage. Moved some nice cherry and ash today. The garage is pretty much all I have to move now. Filled with wood though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

My internet is out, tech is coming tomorrow to fix it. I have a sim card in my laptop so I can connect with 3g if I need to, like now. I try not to use the 3g much though as I don't have a large amount of time each month with it and if I go over it can be costly. But when you don't have wi fi, it is a nice back up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Been sick since Tuesday... Pushed through it a bit here and there, as much as I could, to do a little work, but have been pretty much useless since Tuesday. Still pretty out of it and exhausted, but after a trip to the doctor's office on Wednesday, a diagnosis of a nasty infection, a couple follow-up appointments to check on how the medication is working, and a mix of oral and IV antibiotics (now off the IV, but will be on the oral antibiotics for at least another week...), I'm finally getting better. Hoping to get a good night of sleep tonight - Monday was the last night of good sleep I've had and I'm just wiped out. Gonna be at least a week before I'm cleared to do much of anything, let alone spend some time out in the shop. Which is a real shame, since we're getting some cooler weather a few days this week that would make it real nice to work out there...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Hope you feel better! 


Sprung said:


> Been sick since Tuesday... Pushed through it a bit here and there, as much as I could, to do a little work, but have been pretty much useless since Tuesday. Still pretty out of it and exhausted, but after a trip to the doctor's office on Wednesday, a diagnosis of a nasty infection, a couple follow-up appointments to check on how the medication is working, and a mix of oral and IV antibiotics (now off the IV, but will be on the oral antibiotics for at least another week...), I'm finally getting better. Hoping to get a good night of sleep tonight - Monday was the last night of good sleep I've had and I'm just wiped out. Gonna be at least a week before I'm cleared to do much of anything, let alone spend some time out in the shop. Which is a real shame, since we're getting some cooler weather a few days this week that would make it real nice to work out there...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Wow Matt sounds like a serious infection. Those can just drag the life out of you when they hang on so long like that. Hope you beat it soon. Drink a bunch of whiskey then eat some rusty nails and things that rhyme with them like rat tails, snails, and gorilla fingernails. Check with your doctor first.


(humor is the best medicine espcially if you're not the one who is sick).

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Drink a bunch of whiskey



You don't know how bad I was already wanting a bit of whiskey!  Pretty sure it's on the "no fly list" for the time being...  Will skip the gorilla fingernails - don't know where Brinks' hands have been. Probably scratching things.


Definitely listening to the doctor. First time I've seen this doctor and I like her. Young - about my age - but knows her stuff and is very good. Knows how to interact with her patients too. I will definitely be having her as my primary care physician.

Ok, back to camping out on the couch... The worst part is that my sister, her husband, and their three girls are getting into town in about 15 minutes. We see them about once a year. Haven't had a chance to meet their third one (4 months old) yet. I'm told I'm not contagious, but Uncle Matt unfortunately doesn't have a whole lot of energy to play with his nieces...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hope your feeling better soon Matt! Get that rest you so need and the meds will work their magic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bummer matt-Take it easy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just got pounded with storms and now my internet is back up, go figure, clear and sunny skies and it's out.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I took a me day today and took a break from moving. My son helped me move some stuff yesterday so why not. I have not unpacked anything since I have been moving, so today I did that very thing. Slept in and got some much needed rest, got all my laundry done while I was unpacking, and put stuff in my dresser. Feels a little more like home all the time. Then I went shopping and bought some things I needed for the house, like a vacuum cleaner, a paper shredder, And a 200 amp 40 space electrical panel for the house/shop. A serious upgrade for the house, and I will be running a lot of circuits to the shop and a sub panel with 220 in the garage. I found my dishes and washed them and put them away too! Now I'm just eating some tamales and winding down and getting ready for bed and the new work week.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> What Brink said.
> 
> View attachment 55225


 could be a gold mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Brink said:


> That's no prize. I mean, really, who wins a cave?
> Looks damp, probably has bats in it.


 
and bat poop

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> First time I've seen this doctor and I like her. Young - about my age - but knows her stuff and is very good. Knows how to interact with her patients too. I will definitely be having her as my primary care physician.



Now now, don't turn into a hypochondriac . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai

Went diving other day and left my flip flops and i mean expensive leather ones on the beach. Dont know why i didnt left them higher. So, come back in a few hours, only one was there. OMG, if anybody see my shoe, i will give him a free sea worm for fishing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Went to a museum...

Have fun with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Took my kittens to the vet after work, they are all females and in good health, got their first shots and wormed, a nail trim too. Then came home and waited for the cable guy to fix my internet, he just left a little bit ago. Internet is fixed, I'm tired, gnite all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Went to a museum...
> 
> Have fun with this.
> View attachment 56482



Bottom one definitely has facial similarities and dispostion of my SIL

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1

Was just sittin in the shop after unloading a (literally) trailer full of what I call "engineered wood". I have a deal set up
with a local business that makes wood furniture, doors, and tables etc... and they give me all their cut offs etcc. in exchange for
doing electrical work. Now I have to figure out what to do with all of it. This load consisted of close to 300 bf. of African maghogany
and maple, with a lot of ash, white oak, and some really nice spalted maple stuff. My shop is overflowing now, and I think I may need to sell off some of my basswood collection to make room. Nice problem to have... Gotta get another adult beverage , later..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

I just sat down and figured out how much inventory I need to make for the next 6 weeks of shows, realized I ain't got crap on hand for parts so I whipped out the card, made some phone calls and spent about 2k on kits, acrylics, and other stuff a guy needs to stay in business. I get to pay the rest of the bills this afternoon.

They say you have to spend money to make money so I hope this means I'll get rich

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Trip to National Zoo, today.
The bottom line is perfect.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Trip to National Zoo, today.



It must hurt to see your kin folk locked up like that. What really chaps my ass is that you monkeys and apes and gibber booners or whatever can't even get along with each other. Pretty sad. If I could drag my knuckles while walking upright I'd stand tall and proud with anyone else who could do the same thing, whether they had a tail or not. You seem pretty haughty if you ask me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Doing/feeling a lot better today. Still not at 100%, but I'm getting there. Will be on a serious course of antibiotics through the weekend. If I keep improving and regaining strength at the rate I currently am, I should be able to be good to go for spending some time in the shop Thursday night and/or Friday!

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> It must hurt to see your kin folk locked up like that. What really chaps my ass is that you monkeys and apes and gibber booners or whatever can't even get along with each other. Pretty sad. If I could drag my knuckles while walking upright I'd stand tall and proud with anyone else who could do the same thing, whether they had a tail or not. You seem pretty haughty if you ask me.



Doesn't bother me none, there's no chimps at this zoo. Lock up gorillas, stinky orangs and stupid monkeys, that's ok.

And walking upright = peace and harmony..... I think not.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> And walking upright = peace and harmony..... I think not.



True that. All fours are better. This is Marvin. I miss him. Cute ain't he . . . .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

We've got a festival going on in town right now. Big parade tonight. Currently about 5k people in our tiny little town of 400. After the parade my wife took our son down to the festivities while I stayed home (not enough energy to walk down there). Sent her with some cash to bring a treat back for us. Does she put it in her pocket? No! She puts it in the cupholder of the stroller with her cell phone. Then, when she pulls out her phone to mess around with it, she apparently dropped the cash! That's what they make pockets for! No treats for us...


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> We've got a festival going on in town right now. Big parade tonight. Currently about 5k people in our tiny little town of 400. After the parade my wife took our son down to the festivities while I stayed home (not enough energy to walk down there). Sent her with some cash to bring a treat back for us. Does she put it in her pocket? No! She puts it in the cupholder of the stroller with her cell phone. Then, when she pulls out her phone to mess around with it, she apparently dropped the cash! That's what they make pockets for! No treats for us...




Where is the "That Sucks!" button?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is a little more like how is my week going. It goes like this.......work the first job driving a flat bed truck hauling steel, work the part time job after that in a power equipment shop, move stuff till dark, sleep, repeat. Moving mostly wood this week, here's a few pics.
The start of the wood move. Ash and oak on the right, cherry in the middle, maple on the left.




A load of maple, some 8/4 x 24" wide. I have many different kinds of maple, different species. 



This stuff has been stickered and stack in a garage for about 5 years, I am just flat stacking it now. It is as dry as it is going to get.




First load of walnut today, and a couple of Norway Maple boards just to fill the truck, LOL. Stuff on the bottom right is 3" x 26" ish x 5' These are going to make some nice table slabs.



These are the 2 big table slabs, I think I want to make a coffee table for myself out of the one on the left. 



The one on the right will make a nice table too.








The one on the left has about 3' of feather crotch figure in it that is just beautiful. I wet it with water but I just couldn't fully capture the beauty of it.




It is figured from the crotch on to about 3' I think maple butterfly's for the checks. Maybe shorten the straight section about a foot or so. The slab is 3" x 5' x 26"


 
Still have more wood to move, more walnut, and a bunch of 8/4 ash that I think wants to be a real work bench some day.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Greg, that is a seriously nice stash of lumber you've got there! I agree - that walnut crotch slab is screaming to be made into a coffee table with feathering like that! I don't envy you having to move it all, but I definitely wish I had stacks of lumber like that!

Still need help moving? I'll come and help in exchange for that stack of cherry!  My wife wants a complete bedroom set out of cherry and she already knows there's not a chance I'm going to pay the $7+/BF I've seen around here... Waiting for that time when I can find a good deal on cherry and have the funds to pick it up whenever that deal presents itself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Been slowly regaining some of my strength and feeling better as the week goes on. Still pretty tired a fair amount of the day. I've slept in late just about every morning this week, even with going to bed at my normal time, and most mornings I've felt like I haven't gotten enough sleep. But, I'm well on the path to recovery now and should be back to running on all cylinders sometime early next week.

However, I'm not looking forward to the bills for this one... IV meds and much more... We'll see how much insurance picks up and I'm hoping it doesn't delay my purchase of a planer next month...

Tomorrow I'm planning to spend some time out in the shop. It's been a couple weeks since I've had any shop time and I've got some things I want to work on - finish the rolling cabinet for the kitchen, work on my workbench, and turn some more pens. We'll see what my strength level and time allow me tomorrow (and hopefully Saturday too).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Not been an easy day but an inevitable one. FIL -90 who was in WWII- and flew into Loas, Cambodia and Vietnam on private contract for continetal airlines when we"were not there-hauling soldiers in and caskets out. The soldiers loved it when they got Dave to fly them home- the planes bar was stocked and it was open and free for all. Learned to fly in Mt. by hauling gas cans as a kid to fill planes. When he filled enough planes he got to fly one-just a little different world in the late 1930's. started "air Mike" in the 50's flying into the pacific Buzzing airfields to get the pigs and soccer games off the field so they could land. Good man- raised 5 kids married for 60 yrs. He left us this morning- sorry I had to say something- he deserves the recognition. As Esinhower said "we may never see the likes of them again" May they all rest in peace.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> Not been an easy day but an inevitable one. FIL -90 who was in WWII- and flew into Loas, Cambodia and Vietnam on private contract for continetal airlines when we"were not there-hauling soldiers in and caskets out. The soldiers loved it when they got Dave to fly them home- the planes bar was stocked and it was open and free for all. Learned to fly in Mt. by hauling gas cans as a kid to fill planes. When he filled enough planes he got to fly one-just a little different world in the late 1930's. started "air Mike" in the 50's flying into the pacific Buzzing airfields to get the pigs and soccer games off the field so they could land. Good man- raised 5 kids married for 60 yrs. He left us this morning- sorry I had to say something- he deserves the recognition. As Esinhower said "we may never see the likes of them again" May they all rest in peace.


Helluva tribute, Mike, for someone who clearly meant a lot to you (and many others it souns like). Thank you for sharing this. Will be thinking of and praying for you and yours tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Moved more wood today, I think one more day and all the wood will be moved. Mostly moved the last of the walnut today, all this walnut came from one tree and this is only half of it.

This is where I left off yesterday, the stack of walnut on the left had to be removed as what I wanted to add to the stack was longer and wider.




The boards on the left are 26" wide crotch slabs, one is 3" thick. A couple of stray turning stock chunks too, and 2 left over maple boards that I didn't have room for yesterday.



Hows this for a beautiful slab? 3" thick x 26" wide x 77" to the crotch. One heavy slab!




Amazing crotch feather figure in this one! this is dry and not wet for the pic. 



Pics don't do this slab justice. All of this walnut has been stickered and air drying in a hot garage for over 4 years. I have no idea what I am going to do with this big slab.




Today's progress, all the walnut is on the left. Still have a stack of 8/4 ash to move yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Sprung

Greg, that is a very impressive stash of lumber. That is the kind of stash I would love to have someday - to be able to have a good variety of species on hand and enough of each species to tackle any project I might like to. I also like how you've been able to maintain flitch/sequential cut pieces together. Will give you great grain matching on projects or the ability to bookmatch boards if desired.

That big slab looks like an awesome candidate to be resawn and bookmatched into a table top. My wife would love something like that. She would really love for me to build a nice, simple, let the wood speak dining table (and accompanying benches) out of walnut someday. Finding a piece like that and bookmatching it for the top is my dream for that table, though I'm not sure it'll ever happen as I dream it will because slabs like that are not cheap or all that easy to come by, especially one with as intense figure as the one you've got.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I continued the move on Saturday after work at the mower shop. Got the last of the lumber moved, 8/4 ash slabs x 9' x 24" to 28" ish wide. Big honkin heavy slabs. Then moved my 2 stage air compressor and a bunch of other garage stuff, like my new snowblower that I purchased last year, supposed to be another rough winter this year. Hears a few pics of a very heavy load in the trailer.

Last of the wood to be moved!!!




This stuff is just screaming at me to be a real wood working work bench. 



This is a 6x10 trailer.




Nice grain in this stuff, ash is nice to work with, very hard, looks like oak but not as porus or stinky, lol.



I think a laminate top out of this stuff about 3" to 4" would be nice. It would be really heavy for stability too!



When the emerald ash borer first appeared here it did it's damage on a large scale. Millions of tree's died, chainsaws felled, and I capitalized on it whenever I could. This is some borer killed ash, you can see the tunnels on the edge of the sapwood where the bark has fallen off. The tree's are making a comeback but very slowly, there is one growing in the backyard of my new house. It is in a bad place, along the fence next to the neighbors garage. I will try and keep it pruned back off of their garage to keep the peace and let the tree grow. The tree is loaded with seeds right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

My day went to crap this morning....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> My day went to crap this morning....
> 
> View attachment 57157




Uh Oh- hope it is nothing serious- I hate it when I end the day getting branded...........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hope it's nothing serious Marc, please keep us informed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Muscle relaxers are great....

Just home. 2 compressed discs, chipped ankle, sprained shoulder, and my knees are swelled up....

I fell through a roof we were demoing cuz one of my dumbass co workers removed a load bearing wall. So me and another guy fell 10' through a corregated roof. We had retractables on but they didn't kick in....

My buddy fell through first, so I leaned over to see if he was ok and the rest of the roof gave way. I landed on my feet next to him and said to him...I got here as quick as possible. You ok?

We had a good laugh. After about an hour the adrenaline wore off and we both felt it....
He's gettin checked out now too....

I'm gettin loopy now...so I'll chat later...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad your still with us my friend, could have been a lot worse. Rest and heal up and we will all chat soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS

Mike1950 said:


> Not been an easy day but an inevitable one. FIL -90 who was in WWII- and flew into Loas, Cambodia and Vietnam on private contract for continetal airlines when we"were not there-hauling soldiers in and caskets out. The soldiers loved it when they got Dave to fly them home- the planes bar was stocked and it was open and free for all. Learned to fly in Mt. by hauling gas cans as a kid to fill planes. When he filled enough planes he got to fly one-just a little different world in the late 1930's. started "air Mike" in the 50's flying into the pacific Buzzing airfields to get the pigs and soccer games off the field so they could land. Good man- raised 5 kids married for 60 yrs. He left us this morning- sorry I had to say something- he deserves the recognition. As Esinhower said "we may never see the likes of them again" May they all rest in peace.



Your tribute honors this man and brings him alive for your readers. He sounds like a man who lived a very full life! Sympathy to you and your wife for your loss, Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BarbS

ripjack13 said:


> Muscle relaxers are great....
> Just home. 2 compressed discs, chipped ankle, sprained shoulder, and my knees are swelled up....
> I fell through a roof we were demoing cuz one of my dumbass co workers removed a load bearing wall. So me and another guy fell 10' through a corregated roof. We had retractables on but they didn't kick in....
> My buddy fell through first, so I leaned over to see if he was ok and the rest of the roof gave way. I landed on my feet next to him and said to him...I got here as quick as possible. You ok?
> We had a good laugh. After about an hour the adrenaline wore off and we both felt it....
> He's gettin checked out now too....
> I'm gettin loopy now...so I'll chat later...



Oh, man-n-n-n-n. We need someone to design an "Oh Sh*t" button!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

Dern Marc sorry to hear it. Glad you're okay though. What you won't do for narcotics.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Man, Marc... Sorry to hear about the fall... While you didn't come out unscathed, really glad to hear that you're doing ok. Hopefully you have a speedy recovery.

The last couple weeks I've heard lots of bad news from people - a lot of unfortunate things happening. Don't like hearing all that bad news - your news included, Marc. Rest up, listen to the doc, and take it easy while you heal. I don't want to hear about it getting worse because you pushed yourself too far too soon...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Geez, Marc... hate to hear that. Sounds unbelievably painful, but glad it wasn't even worse!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Speedy recovery Marc. Hope all is well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

Marc, hope you recover soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Muscle relaxers are great....
> 
> Just home. 2 compressed discs, chipped ankle, sprained shoulder, and my knees are swelled up....
> 
> I fell through a roof we were demoing cuz one of my dumbass co workers removed a load bearing wall. So me and another guy fell 10' through a corregated roof. We had retractables on but they didn't kick in....
> 
> My buddy fell through first, so I leaned over to see if he was ok and the rest of the roof gave way. I landed on my feet next to him and said to him...I got here as quick as possible. You ok?
> 
> We had a good laugh. After about an hour the adrenaline wore off and we both felt it....
> He's gettin checked out now too....
> 
> I'm gettin loopy now...so I'll chat later...



Bet you are stiff this morning- you are young though- You still have bounce back. Us  just go splat- no bounce!! take it easy. No

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

like they always say its not the fall that hurts - its the sudden stop at the bottom, REST hard man cl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Bet you are stiff this morning



Oh yes.....




woodintyuuu said:


> like they always say its not the fall that hurts - its the sudden stop at the bottom,



heh heh heh.....I told that to the radiologist last night. she giggled.


----------



## ripjack13

BarbS said:


> Oh, man-n-n-n-n. We need someone to design an "Oh Sh*t" button!



Like this?


----------



## BarbS

Well. Maybe it should be Brown, at least!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jumbojohnny

Marc,

I just sent you a PM asking how you have been. Now that I see this post - I hope you are well quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Marc - Just now seeing this. Sorry to hear this happened. Take care and listen to what the Doc says. Rest well my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Another moving day, all the heavy stuff is now moved except for the plywood rack. I have my mechanics tool boxes now, that is very cool. The move is almost done!I should be able to finish most of it up this week after work in the evenings, then comes the unpacking and shop set up. My whole life is in boxes, I don't know where anything is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Today started out great, was in low 60's and clear. Started riving and shaping 16/4 oak. All is well in Brinkland.

And then it all went to heck. Something happened, my shoulder felt like it exploded.

Right about the time Moma B saw a post about bending oak legs or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today started out great, was in low 60's and clear. Started riving and shaping 16/4 oak. All is well in Brinkland.
> 
> And then it all went to heck. Something happened, my shoulder felt like it exploded.
> 
> Right about the time Moma B saw a post about bending oak legs or something.



Seems that apeman can't read well but apeman's human wife reads just fine. Tell her that her friend from Jersey is keeping an eye on you . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Don't stare at me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Staring takes two eyes. I only gut one eye on you so don't start flinging anything . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

The dogs brought a friend to the shop... Unusual coloring. He also lost a portion of his front right leg at some time nut has now grown a single claw on the nub...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

are you going to name him "Lucky" ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Poor little guy has had a rough life. I used to have some property on a small private lake. Whenever I saw turtles on the highway I would stop and catch them and put them in the back of my truck and then turn em loose in the lake. The lake had a ton of small stunted fish that the big snappers could eat.


----------



## Sprung

@ripjack13 - Marc, how're you doing/feeling? Things starting to get better after that rather abrupt stop at the end of your fall?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Today was real good in that dad got my car fixed. $13 for a universal joint and all is well as can be for a vehicle with 185k miles on it that's still kicking and going strong. Will be nice to have two vehicles on the road again!

On the other side of things, I happen to have caught a nasty summer cold...

Tomorrow I should get some shop time in while my wife and son are out with my mother and two of my sisters.


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> @ripjack13 - Marc, how're you doing/feeling? Things starting to get better after that rather abrupt stop at the end of your fall?



It's not so bad today. Swelling has gone down. Lots of ice pads an whisky...I'm not a big fan of meds, whisky, yes....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Starting off well, sitting here alone, again. Except for a few guests and 'bots.



 Starting off well, sitting here alone, again. Except for a few guests and 'bots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Starting off well, sitting here alone, again. Except for a few guests and 'bots.
> 
> View attachment 57935 Starting off well, sitting here alone, again. Except for a few guests and 'bots.



You ought to get along great withe 'bots!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lonewolf is not alone....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

...but I am, again.
Hello!!!
Any one want to hang out with Brink?


----------



## Brink

OMG! I've been out in a forum based time out chair.

Maybe I should search for some more way cool music vids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Im here....I've been parusing the webs.....all night. 
I hate not being able to work....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kept myself kinda busy today....painted our shed. painted 2 interior doors. painted the kitchen cabinets.....gotta paint the concrete retaining wall in my driveway and the outside walls of the basement next. 

Michele said I'm doing too much stuff around the house. 
But she didn't say that when I made dinner last night....

and...I'm not even tired...sore yes.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Yeah makes we wonder what exactly are you "cooking" to get all that done. Don't go breaking bad on us.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Did you use the same color everywhere?


----------



## ripjack13

Umm....no?

The kitchen is magnolia. The shed is sunburst. And the house is golden rod...


----------



## Brink

Color blind guy says they're all the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Yeah makes we wonder what exactly are you "cooking" to get all that done. Don't go breaking bad on us.



Well....I did cook mushrooms in the dinner....
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> ...but I am, again.
> Hello!!!
> Any one want to hang out with Brink?
> 
> View attachment 57972






 

Looked for you this morning Brink...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

He must be on his banana break...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> View attachment 58004
> 
> Looked for you this morning Brink...



4:58 I got tired of waiting and headed out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Tired of all you early morning clowns complaining about loneliness so I'm going back to bed . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

How many banana breaks does he take? Sheesh...


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> How many banana breaks does he take? Sheesh...



1 banana, 2 banana, 3 banana 4 . . . . . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I used to love that show!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Not many.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> I used to love that show!!!



As soon as that started to play, Moma came running to hear it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Went to a local farmers market today. New York has a "Black Dirt Region" that is excellent for farming. I live very close to it. Amazing produce.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Been a real good day today. Church this morning. Lunch with my wife and son. Visited with an older gentleman from church out at his farm after lunch. Made a lumber run (wife approved since it's for honey-do projects - she's starting to realize that I can't build anything on the list of items she wants me to build if she doesn't let me buy some lumber every once in a while.) Came home and unloaded the lumber. Ate dinner with my family. Going to spend the rest of the day spending time with my family.

Real good day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Scott we have a lot of blackland down here. Have you ever walked across blackland after a rain?  Anyone who has knows what I mean. Being from Kentucky I bet you have many times. 

Great looking grub Scott thanks for the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Went to a local farmers market today. New York has a "Black Dirt Region" that is excellent for farming. I live very close to it. Amazing produce.
> 
> View attachment 58053
> 
> View attachment 58041
> 
> View attachment 58043
> 
> View attachment 58044
> 
> View attachment 58042



Ah, the onion fields.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I had one of those days that was " One of those days ". Everything I needed to use was either dull or out of adjustment or the can was about empty or whatever. I did get lots of maintenance done and managed to drill about 300 blanks for a job coming up though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was a day I spent with my son as a partial pay back for all the help he has given me with moving. He needed some electrical work done in his house so I grabbed my electrical tote boxes and tools and off I went to play electrician. I took my weed wacker with me so he could use it as he doesn't have one. Real nice spending the day with him doing something for him for a change. I came home, went grocery shopping, got some kitten chow for my babies, and now I am just relaxing on the couch and playing on the wb. Getting ready for the new work week, supposed to be hot and humid this week, I hate the heat! I might even be able to start unpacking this week since I don't have to move every day after work anymore, moving is done, now just need to get settled and the shop set up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Here's pictorial proof of said lumber run.

Katy wanted me to get some maple to build a bedframe and headboard for our son. He'll be two in November and we want to transition him from his crib to a regular twin size bed soon. Before I had a chance to make a lumber run (or even figure out where I could get maple at a reasonable price), I came across a Craigslist add for someone who had about 1200BF of 4/4 KD soft maple he wanted out to make room for more lumber - he's got logs he wants to have cut, but needs room to put the new lumber first. 50 cents/BF. Well, long story short, Katy agreed that 50 cents/BF was a deal that couldn't be passed up, especially since we were looking at picking up some maple already.

I intended to pick up 300BF - afterall I had previously been given $150 to buy lumber for our son's bed. However, my vehicle looked maxed out (and maybe then some) in the 230+ BF range. I knew there was no way I was going to push it and try and get 300BF in the back of a Ford Escape with 185k miles on it and a slipping transmission. Well, it handled the load and I wished I had grabbed a few more boards, even though I knew I was pushing it already.

The haul: 230+ BF of 4/4 KD soft maple for the price of $115. One stack has board widths ranging from about 7" to about 11". The other stack ranges from about 13" up to about 17" wide. This morning these boards were 15' to 16' long, but had to be cut in half to get them home as I was unable to find a suitable trailer I could borrow - plus I just don't have the space to store 16' long boards. A few boards have either pith or checking, but overall this was a serious score. Very nice boards in those stacks. Several are showing signs of real nice grain patterns in them, even a few crotch feathers. Already got a number of honey-do projects that will put a pretty good dent in that stack over the next several months. I was racing the rain that was coming our way when I unloaded it, but as soon as I have the chance, I will be cutting some stickers and restacking everything so it gets a chance to acclimate to my shop. Oh, and rethink some shop arrangement ideas to accommodate having so much lumber on hand in a one car garage workshop...

I think the only reason I was able to get in on this score is because we had already set aside the money to buy lumber for me to build our son's bed. Otherwise I'd have had to let it pass. But, for less money than we had set aside to pay for lumber to build one piece of furniture, I've got enough lumber to build quite a few pieces. Katy and I are both happy about that!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice score Matt and you saved some $.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

How was my day?
Better than this guys.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

OH NO! Not the claw! LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> How was my day?
> Better than this guys.
> View attachment 58114




Quite a unique use of a pitchfork!!!!


----------



## Schroedc

Four plugs and it'll be good as new.


----------



## Brink

I asked where is the handle, and if it was being surgically removed?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> OH NO! Not the claw! LOL.



Love that movie!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I haven't even been out of the house yet. I woke up at 5:17 but just been lounging. I waited until the wife got home and crawled out of bed. She crawled in it and promptly fell asleep. Those 14+ hour night shifts back to back will really sap you. Takes her another day to recover. It's really good though because she works 2 nights per week and is paid for 40 hours plus a nice bonus so she digs it. I gotta get me a gig like that.

Sometimes my body says _"dude, you just need to be a lazy ass today."_ That's what it's telling me but my mind won't shut down so I will drag my lazy ass out to the shop and get something done even if it's just sharpening tools. After I polish off the rest of this pot of Joe, check my news sites to see who is killing who around the world, and take a few more cheap shots at some of you jokers.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Had another guest at the shop today... I think one of the shepherds brought it and left it outside the door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Well....I found something else I could paint.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

That's what it looked like before....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Only thing left to paint/stain is the back deck.....


----------



## Kevin

Looks great Marc. I didn't know you had a walkout basement those are cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yep...it's great in the summer, but come winter it makes my lil shop colder than a witches ...um....extremity.... 
;)


----------



## ripjack13

Ooh! I know what I can do next! Buy some shelves and move my horde of wood into the warm side (well, warmer than the garage at least.) of the basement. That should free up a bunch of space...
Then I can maneuver around....

Great Idea Kevin!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I did what Kevin did today and slept in and lounged in bed this morning. Got up about 9 ish and made a pot of coffee, paid my bills and as I sat in my office of my new house and looked at the piles of boxes I said today is the day. Office is now all unpacked and set up, Just have to hang the deer mounts on the wall, LOL. Still unpacking the house and garage and getting set up in the garage while the weather is still nice. Then I'll start on the wood shop and metal side of the shop too. Not enough hours in a day. But just getting the office unpacked was a major accomplishment for me, feels good. Got some pretty good storms rolling through right now, good time to take a break before I make something to eat for dinner. I had a 3 day weekend and got a lot of sleep, I really needed it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Well....I sprung a leak in my kitchen drain the bottom part that is in my garage. 

I had done a load of dishes, and washed oit a cotton candy machine for the grandsons birthday this Saturday....all that water is now on my garage floor. 
So I just got done moving a bunch of my logs, a shelf with 5 million items on it.
Michele helped move the heavy stuff for me. Good girl....
Now to fix the connection....


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

I need a beer first....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks like it has been patched before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That sucks Marc, now you know how I felt when my basement shop flooded right after the move in. Scrambling to get stuff out of the water is not fun. I feel your pain brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

That's a connector going to the pvc pipe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

After yesterday and today, all I can say is that it's great to sit behind my drum kit again. I'm a little (okay a lot) rusty, but I still enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> After yesterday and today, all I can say is that it's great to sit behind my drum kit again. I'm a little (okay a lot) rusty, but I still enjoyed it.



what do you call a guy who hangs out with musicians?














a drummer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> After yesterday and today, all I can say is that it's great to sit behind my drum kit again. I'm a little (okay a lot) rusty, but I still enjoyed it.



I've been wondering how that would feel if I tried that again. How did you feel. Did you make a video?


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> I've been wondering how that would feel if I tried that again. How did you feel. Did you make a video?




Felt great. I sold my acoustic kit years ago, and went with an electric. Living in a subdivision, it's hard to play without getting noise complaints from the neighbours. I can play the electric kit any time I wish and although it doesn't have some of the same qualities of an acoustic kit (which I miss sometimes) I love the fact that I can play whenever my heart desires. When I started having health issues a while back, my drumming got put on the back burner and I haven't been able to play. I've forced myself for the past two nights and although I didn't last long, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Looking forward to getting my stamina back. I did not take a video, to answer your question.





ripjack13 said:


> what do you call a guy who hangs out with musicians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a drummer.



What do you call a drummer without a girlfriend................










Homeless.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Ken, you have my utmost respect. Thanks for sharing this BIG milestone in your recovery with us. I know a little of what you have been through inasmuch as you have shared, and for you to be already feeling good behind a kit again is amazing - I am so happy to hear it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

The problem now Kevin, is that I'm slow and clumsy behind the kit. I don't last very long before I get tired and my hands cramp up constantly. I am confident, that I will be able to overcome all that. It might take a while, but I'll get there. Thanks for the support.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rained real hard here again today, always makes me nervous now after the flood. But the flood we had here was a freak thing, I also heard it was really bad because theives stole the pumps or plumbing or wires or whatever so the storm pumps didn't work. Worked in the mower shop and we are still trying to recover from last fridays storms, 70 mile an hour strait line winds. The boss brought a new chainsaw in for me to prep for a customer, Jonsered, nice saw, I hope he becomes a dealer for them. I think they are pretty much huskvarna saws, a lot of the part numbers are the same. If the winter here is anything like the summer has been it's going to be a rough one, tree's are turning already.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> The problem now Kevin, is that I'm slow and clumsy behind the kit. I don't last very long before I get tired and my hands cramp up constantly. I am confident, that I will be able to overcome all that. It might take a while, but I'll get there. Thanks for the support.



Funny you mention that. I had such terrible cramps all night last night because I was dehydrated, I can't imagine dealing with constant cramps. In a perfect world you and I will be able to have a drum-off one day. 



 

PS I am the one on the left you are on the right.


----------



## Brink

Today was nice.


----------



## Schroedc

I just walked out of a city council meeting before I started yelling at my neighbors........


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Funny you mention that. I had such terrible cramps all night last night because I was dehydrated, I can't imagine dealing with constant cramps. In a perfect world you and I will be able to have a drum-off one day.
> 
> View attachment 59389
> 
> PS I am the one on the left you are on the right.




You can be Max Roach if you like. Heck, I'd be happy to have 1/100th of those guys talents. Buddy Rich was one of my heroes as a kid. Both drummers are extremely talented and versatile. Played again last night. I'm a little sore this morning. Using muscles that I'm not used to using I guess.


----------



## eaglea1

Thursdays are always my worst day of the week in that I am the maintenance planner and scheduler at work. I plan
all the work for 40 trades guys + the oilers, cleaners etc.... for the upcoming weekend. You want to talk about listening
to a bunch of prima donnas and whiners well.......I can hardly wait for Friday afternoon to show up every week.
Sat. the wife and I are goin 4 wheelin and leave it all behind for a few hours.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> You can be Max Roach if you like.



No not me. I like Max but Buddy was my hero as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

eaglea1 said:


> Thursdays are always my worst day of the week in that I am the maintenance planner and scheduler at work. I plan
> all the work for 40 trades guys + the oilers, cleaners etc.... for the upcoming weekend. You want to talk about listening
> to a bunch of prima donnas and whiners well.......I can hardly wait for Friday afternoon to show up every week.
> Sat. the wife and I are goin 4 wheelin and leave it all behind for a few hours.



I feel for you man. Enjoy the time with your wife and friends this weekend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I just walked out of a city council meeting before I started yelling at my neighbors........


They aren't giving you a hard time are they? I hope your ok with your biz.


----------



## woodtickgreg

WOO HOO! I just won a bid on ebay for an old school Marantz stereo receiver. Now to find a turntable for my vinyl. he he.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I just walked out of a city council meeting before I started yelling at my neighbors........



I had missed this until Greg replied to it. You can't say that and not give us the lowdown man . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

@woodtickgreg , @Kevin - Business is fine, not much local traffic but I have enough other work to keep me busy and pay the bills. The issue is that the county wants to redo the highway through town and at the same time we can get all new sidewalks and gutters for about 10.00 a foot (As opposed to 40.00 a foot if it was a city only project) Also the water main under the highway is 106 years old, and if the city replaces it now then we don't have to pay for the road over top of it. If we don't replace and then there are breaks later on the whole cost including the road would be on the city. A large group of the residents don't seem to care about anything and don't want any extra work done so their taxes don't go up and no assesments. They don't seem to understand that a 3% increase now and get this stuff done or wait until the main goes and HAS to be replaced and end up with a 20-30% increase. I had to leave before I stood up and told everyone where to put it. Also- the climate in this town lately has been very business unfriendly. They don't seem to understand that if they drive out all of the businesses (One already gone and at least one other will probably be gone by winter) then they lose the commercial tax base and that all ends up falling on the residents.

Just another day in small town USA

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

I feel for ya Colin I surely do. I know you need to be in a town for your line of work, but I feel the same way about towns that Jeremiah Johnson did. Got no use for them.

Probably won't make you feel any better, but your view of how to proceed with the repairs is the only sane one IMO also. Good luck.


----------



## Kenbo

Day 4..............still playing...........still struggling a bit...........still determined...............still enjoying myself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Today is great! Pseudo-stalking all the mods 

Drove up through Orange County, went by Ithaca, and now a stones throw from Toronto. 

NY traffic is a killer....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Drove down to check out a 6" Jointer. Left with $100 less - and a jointer in the back of my vehicle. Wife and son rode down with me. We enjoyed a few extra stops along the way home, including a stop to have lunch.

Rest of the day will be spent getting some fresh produce ready to freeze, making homemade chicken stock, and cleaning out and organizing the shed. The shed here is a mess, even without a lot in it. If I take everything out, sweep it out, put some shelves in, and organize it, I can get a lot more stuff in there - and hopefully that'll include the majority of my recent haul of soft maple. Really hoping to get as much of that maple out into the shed as I can - storing about 250BF of lumber stacked on the floor takes up a lot of room in a small (22'x13') shop...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Drove down to check out a 6" Jointer. Left with $100 less - and a jointer in the back of my vehicle. Wife and son rode down with me. We enjoyed a few extra stops along the way home, including a stop to have lunch.
> 
> Rest of the day will be spent getting some fresh produce ready to freeze, making homemade chicken stock, and cleaning out and organizing the shed. The shed here is a mess, even without a lot in it. If I take everything out, sweep it out, put some shelves in, and organize it, I can get a lot more stuff in there - and hopefully that'll include the majority of my recent haul of soft maple. Really hoping to get as much of that maple out into the shed as I can - storing about 250BF of lumber stacked on the floor takes up a lot of room in a small (22'x13') shop...




a a a a a -you know the routine- no pics NO jointer. Sounds like a good catch- well if it really happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> a a a a a -you know the routine- no pics NO jointer. Sounds like a good catch- well if it really happened.



I was gonna give you a hard time - cuz I did post a pic - but I see you found the one I posted!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well today I was driving around in my 25' flatbed work truck, had a small load of steel on it. I saw a sign that said estate sale, i need some night stands and thought, maybe? Hooked a right and went to check it out, no night stands but I found a cool little stereo for the shop, only used on Sundays by a little old lady after church, literally. Has a remote, owners manual, 5 disc cd player, 2 cassette decks, and with a eq it sounds really good. The shop is going to get new tunes!
Was marked $50 bucks, they took $40, but wait there's more, and my favorite part.




In the back of the garage on a corner shelf was some old rusty tools, and this cool old Stanly Baily plane. Was marked $10, I only had $2 bucks left after the stereo, they took it. Really? A complete 1902 patent Baily plane for $2 bucks.
















It will clean up well once I get my shop set up again, it will get a new knob and tote. I am not really sure what model this is but it is one that I don't have. Happier with the plane find than the stereo and the stereo rocks!







Then I gave a friend that I work with in the mower shop 2 junk out boards a while back, he sold em for $250! And he split the money with me, a great day.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Nice finds, Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was a good day, very productive, cleaned my house, vacuumed everything. I bought a shark vacuum, man this thing is awesome! Amazing how much dirt it picks up and it's bag less. Only $239 not bad for a quality vacuum with a bunch of attachments and it will convert to a canister vac too. Paid my bills, went grocery shopping, met a guy for something I was selling on craigslist. I then put some country ribs in the crock pot with some bbq sauce and a little dark maple syrup. Then I went out in the garage since it was nice and cool here and I finished unpacking the boxes from the move. The garage is almost done and I will be able to start on the shop soon!  Moving sucks but I am almost done unpacking. Man did I throw a lot of crap out and I sold a bunch on craigslist too. Just finished my dinner, kinda late but I was busy in the garage. A good day, feels good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I had a good day, went in to the shop in the morning for a couple hours to prep some blanks for turning later this week, then I took my boy and his dirt bike out for a few hours in the afternoon to teach him how to ride it. He only dumped it twice turning to tight on grass. I think he likes it, already thinking two years ahead when he could get a moped....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Good day today. Church this morning. We had lunch with another family from church. Spent the rest of the day with my family. No shop time today - still a little sore from everything I did yesterday. I should have spread out what I did yesterday over two days, but I wanted to get it done and pushed myself too hard, didn't take any breaks, and didn't drink near enough water.

Tomorrow I'm hoping to get out into the shop. Current priorities in the shop: 1. Finish workbench. 2. Reorganize shop layout. 3. Create more storage in the shop and find good homes for everything - not just any home for everything.

I've got a tentative layout drawn up that looks like it'll work well. So, we'll see how it works for me once I've moved things around. I drew up this tentative layout with future tool acquisitions - both known some short term purchases and hopeful eventual purchases - in mind so I hopefully won't have to rearrange the shop every time I get a new tool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kind of a crappy day, good day at work except I have been having problems with the blue tooth on my phone and I really need that for my truck driving job. So yesterday I bought a new blue tooth for my ear, $135, still no workey. Then I tried to use my phone in my pick up truck which has blue tooth as well, Uhm.....no workey. Off to the phone store today to see if they could help, yup they helped, $150 and I got a new phone that I have to learn how to use all over again. But I have to have it for work. If a truck driver gets caught with a phone in his hand while driving the fine is $3,500 and the fine to his company is $11,000. Oh well at least I think this one has a better camera, Lol.

Edit: I kinda have a feeling that when my phone went swimming twice when my basement flooded it didn't take that too well. Complete submersion, twice! And it still worked for about 2 or 3 weeks. Until recently.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ok so the new phone is supper easy to use and I like it. My boss handed me an envelope today and inside it was a cash reimbursement for the phone! That was very enexpected and very cool. Then my old school Marantz stereo came today and I hooked it up to my Cerwin Vega speakers and it sounds great! A better day for sure. Nothing sounds as buttery smooth and cool as the old stereos!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Busy day, but good. Enjoyed some quiet time this morning in the house before my wife and son woke up. Made them breakfast and then was out the door. On the road here, there, and everywhere most of the day. Home for dinner - chicken tortilla soup leftovers from yesterday - was even better tonight than last night. Then we went and picked apples from two of the three apple trees behind our house. One tree is very old - reportedly almost 100 years old. If it ever dies while we're living here, I want to be there when it's cut down, because for the size of this tree, if it's that old, or even close to it, that's going to be some tight rings!

These apples are good too. Some we'll eat. Some we'll make applesauce and apple butter out of or cut up and freeze for my wife to make pies and other desserts with over the course of the next year. And some, well, some I will use to make some of my homemade honey-apple schnapps. This'll be the fourth time making my honey-apple schnapps. I last made some two years ago and what I made then is almost gone now - and will likely get finished off next week when a friend and I make a big batch of it. (Will save a little bit for the sake of comparing with this next batch.) Stuff is smooooooth!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Busy day, but good. Enjoyed some quiet time this morning in the house before my wife and son woke up. Made them breakfast and then was out the door. On the road here, there, and everywhere most of the day. Home for dinner - chicken tortilla soup leftovers from yesterday - was even better tonight than last night. Then we went and picked apples from two of the three apple trees behind our house. One tree is very old - reportedly almost 100 years old. If it ever dies while we're living here, I want to be there when it's cut down, because for the size of this tree, if it's that old, or even close to it, that's going to be some tight rings!
> 
> These apples are good too. Some we'll eat. Some we'll make applesauce and apple butter out of or cut up and freeze for my wife to make pies and other desserts with over the course of the next year. And some, well, some I will use to make some of my homemade honey-apple schnapps. This'll be the fourth time making my honey-apple schnapps. I last made some two years ago and what I made then is almost gone now - and will likely get finished off next week when a friend and I make a big batch of it. (Will save a little bit for the sake of comparing with this next batch.) Stuff is smooooooth!




Kathie made applesauce last week and huckleberry jam today- waffles will be superb in the AM...............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Kind of a crappy day, good day at work except I have been having problems with the blue tooth on my phone and I really need that for my truck driving job. So yesterday I bought a new blue tooth for my ear, $135, still no workey



Greg, have you ever seen this set up? I have the exact one. It's awesome. I use it for my phone and as well as my phone has a memory card to hold music and stuff and I use it for player. I have an older one that I pulled out one side of the headphone wire part, but I can't just throw it away. One side works and the other doesn't (unless you're good at soldering small things.) 
I can send it to you to see if you like it....no charge...if you do like it, I linked amazon's page to where I bought it. The second link is for one for 35 bucks....brand new. They are now getting recognition and the price keeps climbing up...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009A5204K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00NPJD578/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks Marc, I appreciate the offer but I am better than good now. Now that I have had the phone for a couple of days I really like it. I use the Motorola sliver II Bluetooth earpiece, super small and works excellent. They tried to sell me one of the headsets that you have and it is just to big for me, I didn't want something around my neck all the time. I also like my earpiece because it doesn't really interfere with normal hearing. The range on the one I use is really very good as well, I can leave my phone on the charger in the truck and get out and go inside a building and it still works, like 300 ft ish. But I do appreciate your offer Marc, very generous.
P.S. My sliver II also has voice command, I don't even have to touch it, I just say answer and it does. Great for a truck driver.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well...I went and bought another one for the wifes Christmas present. She tried it last week. She loved it's sound for the music....

It doesn't have that 300 ft range....more like 25-50ft...


----------



## woodtickgreg

If I listened to music more, then the one you have would probably be better, I just need to be hands free for work, for me it is a better work tool. Besides I like my music pumping out my big house speakers not little tiny ear buds, LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

@ripjack13 

Marc, how're you recovering from your fall/abrupt landing? Have you been able to go back to work yet? Haven't seen you say anything about it in a little while - hoping you've been recovering well from it.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not too bad. Getting better. Been doing therapy 3xs a week. I have till Oct 1st then I see the doc again. The ankle is good. The back is better but I still have a stabbing pain (think ice pick) in the middle of it. It lasts for a few seconds to some days hours on end. They gave me pain meds but they dont seem to work, so I just stopped takin em. the shoulder is still givin me trouble reaching overhead and side to side.
The therapist has me trying to be as active as much as I can tolerate. So I do some stuff around the house then take a break and log in here to keep you guys in line.



Thanks for askin man...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Good to hear that you're making progress and getting better! Hopefully recovery continues and, in time, the pain and troubles are gone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Today was awesome!
Moma Brink and I worked our soggy old arses off moving the last of out stuff.
My tractor, my spare car and bunches of other things.


 



 

Then we decided to watch sundown.


 

We had drinks.


 

And eats.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Looks like a good day ape. Hope you remembered to throw a Bounce in that fire pit so those dogs didn't "bite" you when they got real close to your lips. Static electricity can ruin a good mouthful of weenie.


----------



## Brink

Huh? 
Three steel legs, it's grounded.


----------



## Kevin

It still has the soul of a dryer. You can't change that. It will teach you a lesson if you keep drying your weenies like that without putting in a good dryer sheet.


----------



## Brink

It's a washer drum


----------



## woodtickgreg

Moving sucks, but you guys got a cool place! Congrats to you both. I'm still unpacking and trying to get settled.


----------



## Kevin

Ying Yang. We had dubbed it a drier in it's new life. I thought you knew . . . .


----------



## Brink

Knew what?


----------



## Kevin

Nope. Never knew him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Went off roading with Mrs Kenbo yesterday. Will post pictures once I get them off the camera. We had a great day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cabomhn

I had to run to the local woodworking shop today and I saw this MASSIVE bubinga slab. I wish it had exact dimensions on it but you can see the surrounds to get an idea. The picture doesn't show it well but this thing is just a little over 2.5" thick. It would be nice to have a massive table from this guy.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

What was the price tag on Jethro? You know you looked!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

NYWoodturner said:


> What was the price tag on Jethro? You know you looked!



That's exactly what I was wondering! TA


----------



## cabomhn

If I remember correctly it was just shy of 1500 dollars! I don't remember the board foot number but it was a LOT!


----------



## Kenbo

Here's a few pictures from the off roading on Saturday. There's also a video. I was supposed to keep to the left and for some reason, I chose right, which was wrong and should have been left which was right.  Either way, came pretty close to the air intake with the water. Had no idea it was that deep.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

My birthday today. Ended up spending most of the day in Sioux Falls, SD, which was OK, because we ended up having lunch with friends, then spent the rest of the day in town there with my family, had dinner, and right now my wife is driving us home.

Had a great day today!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Happy birthday Matt!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Sounds like a fantastic day Matt. Happy birthday! I just checked and you have opted out of the birthday option on the sidebar. Man you aren't old enough to be ashamed yet lol. 

Anyway I'm glad to hear you had a great day. y'all have a safe trip home. 



 

You deserve more candles than that probably, but I'll keep your secret.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Eh, I think I just forgot to fill it in - 31 is nothing to be ashamed of!

Thanks, guys!

A side note: If you ever find yourselves in Sioux Falls, SD - check out Falls Park. The Sioux Falls, which the city is named for, are awesome. They're not tall - but it's a lot of shorter, and even little, falls, one cascading after the other. I'd been in Sioux Falls a handful of times before, but only for some conferences, so I'd never done anything beyond that. Falls Park was pretty cool and it was a beautiful day to be there.


----------



## Mrfish55

Random phone call from a guy who knows a guy who says I like this stuff, score for me, some yellow cedar burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Kevin

To be so rare there sure seems to be a lot of this yellow cornbread popping up lately.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> To be so rare there sure seems to be a lot of this yellow cornbread popping up lately.


It just isn't popping up in the right places (like SE NC or native osage territory in TX)!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Meh, what's a little water gonna hurt? Looks like Mrs Kenbo was enjoying herself!


Kenbo said:


> Here's a few pictures from the off roading on Saturday. There's also a video. I was supposed to keep to the left and for some reason, I chose right, which was wrong and should have been left which was right.  Either way, came pretty close to the air intake with the water. Had no idea it was that deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60497 View attachment 60498 View attachment 60499 View attachment 60500


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is how my day ended Wednesday evening. Low 70's calm winds, the smell of the water, and a beautiful sunset viewed from the middle of lake St. Clair. Then the roar of a 502 big block and some speed for giggles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

I took a nap.

And I'm not ill.


----------



## Kevin

I didn't take a nap.

And I am ill.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## TimR

Slept in till 9 watched some old toons for giggles and then had steak and eggs. Great weather, windows open in shop and spent most of weekend in shop working on a turned piece that just needs a bit more finish and is pretty cool. 
No nap but not ill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice fall day here, mid 70's, taking advantage of the weather while I can and getting things done outside the new house before winter and then working on getting the shop set up. Today I got rid of a bunch of rocks, lava rocks, white stones, broken bricks and stepping stones. Just decorative stones, I did not like them. I bagged it all up and took it to my work shop and offed it in the dumpster, so cool to have that option. Then I took out a section of chain link fence where gates used to be on my driveway, it was very narrow and only a matter of time before I scraped one with my truck backing in. So now it's gone, yanked the post and concrete out with a chain and my truck. I may do the one on the other side yet. There was an old fire pit in my backyard from the previous owner, I took it out and shoveled out all the ash and nails and stuff, I want to plant a big leaf maple there. I still have a lot more work than I thought I did to do outside yet, we'll see how much I get done before winter, days are getting shorter now. I am wanting to get the shop set up really bad but things need to be done in order, finish the outside stuff, break out some concrete so I can lay a conduit for more power to the garage first, then upgrade the breaker panel in the house, then the shop. Was a good day doing things out side of the house today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## barry richardson

I'm way too lazy to set all this lumber out to take a picture, but since I had to spread it out to dry it I took the opportunity. I went to a Craigslist advertised cabinet shop sell-off yesterday (the link I posted recently) and bought up all the lumber they had. On the way home it started raining and didn't let up till sometime last night. A couple of inches, soaked the wood good. I spread it out today in the sun and got it dry enough to stow. They had all kinds of woodworking machinery, but their asking prices were high, maybe they were leaving lots of room to haggle, but I didn't bother, nothing I really had to have... The wood is mostly 8/4 hard maple, walnut, poplar, alder, and a bunch of walnut shorts, mostly still in the bed of my pickup when I took the picture. All stuff I can use. I almost bought some sheet-stock from them too but I don't use it that much, and thank god I didn't, the rain would have ruined it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin

I'm working on a similar buy right on my own road. You never know what is in those big sheds you drive by everyday. It too is full of equipment but he willed it to a woodworking shop for high schools since that's what he taught. The problem the inheritors are having is finding a HS shop. They're trying to figure out what to do with the machinery since no HSs teach it anymore and not even community colleges, and it's all 1st class stuff. The wood however they want to "get rid of". That's the part I'm working on. 

I would love to have that dust collector in the background, even though I don't have the probably 30 HP 3 phase it takes to run it. Don't worry about the rain Barry that didn't hurt it none.


----------



## Kenbo

SENC said:


> Meh, what's a little water gonna hurt? Looks like Mrs Kenbo was enjoying herself!



Mrs Kenbo always has a great time on the off road trips. It's nice to have your best friend as your copilot.


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> I'm working on a similar buy right on my own road. You never know what is in those big sheds you drive by everyday. It too is full of equipment but he willed it to a woodworking shop for high schools since that's what he taught. The problem the inheritors are having is finding a HS shop. They're trying to figure out what to do with the machinery since no HSs teach it anymore and not even community colleges, and it's all 1st class stuff. The wood however they want to "get rid of". That's the part I'm working on.
> 
> I would love to have that dust collector in the background, even though I don't have the probably 30 HP 3 phase it takes to run it. Don't worry about the rain Barry that didn't hurt it none.


Your exactly right Kevin, it's 30 hp 3 phase. It's a beast, there are over a dozen gates and hundreds of feet of run in that shop and you can leave them all open and still have great suction...


----------



## Brink

Even Brink didn't show up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Magnet art at work...
Someone trying to tell me something?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

My view from the top of a 30 ton class excavator.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mrs Kenbo and I went to the local fair yesterday to see how we did with our entries. I took 1st place (for the 3rd year in a row) in the wooden toy category and 1st place (for the second year in a row) in the handcrafted wooden article category. I entered a Christmas ornament as well, but it never got anything. I'm okay with that, as I think that I did pretty well for myself. Mrs Kenbo took first place in the handcrafted flower category, 1st place in the t-shirt making category and 2nd place in the Christmas Tree Skirt category. She made a teddy bear that didn't place but like me, she was very satisfied with her accomplishments. I will post some pictures on Sunday when we pick up our entries and if the weather permits, I will take some pictures around the fair, for those who are interested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin

Really cool Ken congrats to you both. make sure we get a look at Mrs. Kenbo's handiwork too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> My view from the top of a 30 ton class excavator.


You get to play with all the cool toys! LOL.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

We went for a hike. High 50's, windy, no clouds.

All was great, until she pushed me...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin

Damn I didn't think she'd really do it for just $100. Oh well I guess I need her PP addy now. Tell her if she wants a $1000 to pick a higher cliff next time and we got a deal.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Damn I didn't think she'd really do it for just $100. Oh well I guess I need her PP addy now. Tell her if she wants a $1000 to pick a higher cliff next time and we got a deal.




$100?!?!?!?!?! I offered her $250 but all she said was "Keep your funny Canadian money. I'll do it for $hits and Giggles!!"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo

As promised, here are some pictures of the entries from this year's fair. I didn't post 2 of Mrs Kenbo's entries. She wasn't really pleased with them (although I think they are great) so I said I wouldn't post them. 
But here's the rest.......remember, in Canada, we want the red ribbon, not the blue. Red is 1st here and Blue is 2nd

Mrs Kenbo's tree peppermint swirl Christmas Tree skirt. Took first prize.


 

My wooden Christmas Ornament didn't win a ribbon, but I was still happy to have entered it.


 

Mrs Kenbo made some gorgeous glass bead Tulips that took first place and the special prize of that division. She got a $50 gift card from the local florist. This picture really doesn't do these flowers justice. The got a little squished in transport. They really are cool.


 


Mrs Kenbo also made a shirt for me, but I'm not allowed to wear it until after the fair. It also took first. She actually used the tread on my Jeep to make the tire print on the shirt, which makes it even more personal for me. Love it.


 


My raccoon scroll saw cutting took 1st place in the hand made wooden article this year. This is the second year running that I've held 1st in this division


 



And last, but not least, is my wooden army Jeep, that took 1st place and the Tom Rimmer Memorial award for best in class. This is the third year running that I have won this division and I'm very proud of that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

How cool Kenn, love the t shirt ! Your work is always very cool, thanks for sharing and congrats on the ribbons!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Today was great.
Perfect weather, lots of work, lots of hoops...

And this, http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/tommy-chimp-center-legal-personhood-court-case-n220926

Looks like I will be equal to Kevin, or at least treated equal.
Guess I need shirt and shoes now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Love ya, Brink, but that may be an even stupider case than the 2x4 lawsuit. It incenses me that our tax dollars pay for this type of crap.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Not that I want to, but is it illegal to eat a chimpanzee? If the answer is no, I don't see how an equal rights case can be made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Not that I want to, but is it illegal to eat a chimpanzee? If the answer is no, I don't see how an equal rights case can be made.



You can still get monkey on a stick in certain countries. Sorry @Brink - not trying to make you  nervous...................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Not that I want to, but is it illegal to eat a chimpanzee? If the answer is no, I don't see how an equal rights case can be made.



Chimp meat is illegal.



Mike1950 said:


> You can still get monkey on a stick in certain countries. Sorry @Brink - not trying to make you  nervous...................



Chimps eat monkeys, too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Respect my personhood!

I like monkeys on stick.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Respect my personhood!
> 
> I like monkeys on stick.
> 
> View attachment 61535





Hey now- That sucker has a tail -you HAVE to make up your mind -Tail or no tail!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Make up my mind about what?

Monkeys have tails, always have, always will. Unless they are in some sort of accident or something.


----------



## Kevin

There are _cruelty to animal laws_ that would cover that. I only read the first couple paragraphs but I fail to see how one or more of the bazillion laws we already have couldn't be used to remedy the situation. This attorney just wants to make a name for himself, or else there's some other ulterior angle but it's not what it seems on the surface for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

From the thread, DOTPOA:



Brink said:


> On another note, the apes.
> 
> From online review.
> ....as both sides are brought to the brink of a war,.....
> 
> Be worried.





ripjack13 said:


> I heard the ape caused the uproar and there was a breif mention of the shtf and the humans killed each other off....like walking dead scenario...



From earlier today:


Kevin said:


> There are _cruelty to animal laws_ that would cover that. I only read the first couple paragraphs but I fail to see how one or more of the bazillion laws we already have couldn't be used to remedy the situation. This attorney just wants to make a name for himself, or else there's some other ulterior angle but it's not what it seems on the surface for sure.



Be worried, very very worried...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well, Mrs Kenbo and I went off roading again on Saturday. Years ago, there was a small town that we would visit when we were at the family cottage. It was about 3 1/2 hours north of where we are now and we haven't been back there for about 15 years now. Glad to say, that little town, is where we went off roading. Had a great day. Tons of fall colours and gorgeous sights and plenty of rocks and mayhem for us to play in. Lots of challenges for the day with several tough rock climbs, but all in all, we had a great day. When we were done, it was just too late to drive home. We had been driving and off roading for about 14 hours and still had a 3 1/2- 4 hour drive home. We decided that it just wasn't safe as we were both exhausted so we booked a hotel room for the night and left in the morning after breakfast. Just a great day.
It was supposed to be our last off road trip of the season this year, but then, on Sunday, I got an invitation to go on another off road trip on the 25th of this month. Looks like we are taking one more kick at the can before the season closes!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin

Cool stuff. What does OLLLO mean?


----------



## Schroedc

First thing I thought was it looked like the headlights and grille of a jeep.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> First thing I thought was it looked like the headlights and grille of a jeep.



I would've never made the connection - I bet you're right since Ken is all about jeeps.


----------



## Kenbo

You would be correct. It is my artistic rendition of the grill of a Jeep. No one ever sees it at first and they just assume that it is my name. Yup, that's me. Olllo, the Canadian/Swedish woodworker.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I thought it was Sven Olllo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I did some stuff, didn't get caught doing other things, then on the ride home, I saw this Antarctic blue, Family Truckster.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Went to the docs today....went over the mri I got last week...bulging disc in the middle lumbar area and degenerative arthritis in the neck and a couple of spurs there too. That's what is giving me the back spasms and sharp pains (think ice pick) in the shoulder area. 
Doc said traction 2x's a week along with therapy. And he limited me to only lifting no more than 2 pounds! 

Lame....


----------



## Brink

Alternators weigh more than two pounds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Michele picked it up and put it in the back seat. Mechanic only charged $200 to put it in....took him 4 hours. Would taken me a whole day...if I had the tools.


----------



## Brink

50/hr??? In ct?


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Respect my personhood!
> 
> I like monkeys on stick.
> 
> View attachment 61535



Brink I would like to see you dressed in a suit like that. But with the back cut out to show off your awesome back hair.


----------



## Kevin

I'm taking up donations for monkey dentures and a toothbrush to save the rest of our House Monkey's teethiz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Brink I would like to see you dressed in a suit like that. But with the back cut out to show off your awesome back hair.



Be very careful what you wish for...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

That suit has a tail hole...I don't have a stupid tail. 
Your view will be awesome.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

You'd have to refer to me as professor puckersmudge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I had never heard the term puckersmudge so I bravely googled it. The link that came up at the top opened to this . . .



 

What are you doing on the computer to learn the term puckersmudge? And don't tell me what it means I still don't know.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> 50/hr??? In ct?



Well...the regular charge is $97 an hour on the books....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Stupid monkey!


----------



## Kevin

Man when I was a kid I'd have nightmare about those damn flying monkeys for days after watching Wizard of Oz. 

Stupid Flying Monkeys.


----------



## Brink

It's ok, he's not flying. He taking a ride on a wood chipper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh that's what he's doing.....I thought something else, LOL. Maybe he should ride through the wood chipper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Tail first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ghost1066

I swear I am going to give up. Finally feeling better for a few weeks and was trying to get things caught up financially (no where close) as well as just stuff that needs doing. Yesterday got in my truck and drove a couple of miles and the engine starts making a noise. I nursed it home but now it is sitting here and I have no clue what to do next since I am no mechanic, no means to take it and have it fixed and no one around to help out with it. 

Think I am just going to go live in a box somewhere.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tommy, hang in there my friend. All things happen for a reason, good or bad, you will be ok. God gives us all we can handle and no more, you will be stronger because of your troubles and tribulations. I will pray for you, don't give up and keep the faith. I have been through some things myself that at times I asked why me, I think it made me a better person.


----------



## ButchC

What a thoroughly frustrating day. Woke up, turned on my tablet, and nothing. No internet. Cycled the modem, nada. Picked up the phone, no dial tone. Called my ISP/phone provider, and the overseas call center was astonished I was trying to use their internet so early in the morning. 3 phone calls later, was told a tech would be by my place around 6pm. Another call. Tech would be here by 2:30pm. Tech calls me on his way and tells me he stopped to see what 4 other century link repair trucks were doing all huddled together 1/2 mile from my house. Seems my tech didn't know anything about what they were doing. Long story short, some less than competent driver hit the junction box "slightly" and "stretched" the wires on several modules inside. Apparently I was the ONLY CUSTOMER WITHOUT SERVICE. The tech just left my house and said that due to the damage, there would probably be someone cutting, fixing and splicing in that box for the next two days and my internet and phone service would be sporadic, and any VPN connections would definitely be affected. Great. I use VPN all the time.

This was only a mild rant. if this had been an actual rant, much more sailor-like profanity would most definitely have been utilized. This was only a mild rant.

Butch

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo

Saddest day of the year for me. Removed my rag top from my Jeep and put my hard top on for the winter. I hate the hard top. I'd prefer to be convertible, but I know that isn't feasible with the weather that we get. 


C'mon May 1st !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

They are back earlier then ever- hard to ignore!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

They are magnificent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

They would make magnificent sausage and jerky!!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Schroedc

I had one of those days, got my lathe back and it still isn't right but they won't do anything else to it. Got a sick dog, had to shell out 400.00 for medication for kids, didn't turn a single thing. The only up is that my blue pen customer ordered 75 fountain pens and 400 key chains. Tomorrow will be better or I'll start throwing logs into traffic....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> They would make magnificent sausage and jerky!!




YOU make magnificent sausage and jerky. The jerky is half gone and breakfast this a.m. consisted of eggs toast and cajun sausage. I've eaten a lot of jerky, but I have never had any better than what you make. The sausage is as good too. Thank you!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thanks Kevin
The summer sausage is better with cheese and crackers with a few cold ones !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

It might sound weird, but I really like the cajun with a dollop of sour cream on top. It's *almost* too hot for me not quite but close. The sour cream not only goes well with it but knocks the heat down just a tad.


----------



## woodintyuuu

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thanks Kevin
> The summer sausage is better with cheese and crackers with a few cold ones !!!!


Now i am really excited Rodney really excited


----------



## ripjack13

Going to pick up the wifes 2011 jeep liberty renegade tonight.....she is like a kid at Christmas time right now.....man she's so antsy.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Jeepers creepers Mr. Peepers! So many Jeepers on this forum we might start you guys a sub-forum lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've got a 2004 Grand Cherokee......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

We had 98 grand cherokee. Straight 6...I finally enough of working on it. So Michele jumped the gun and went and got an escape. I hate that thing. Itis so uncomfortable and it's not home mechanic friendly. So....enough is enough. Get a real jeep again.


----------



## Brink

Today was great! I did some stuff, played nice with almost everyone, tomorrow I'll do different things based on what I did today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

woodintyuuu said:


> Now i am really excited Rodney really excited


Durn, did I miss a summer sausage trade thread?


----------



## Brink

Did someone hide the sausage thread?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

You know what they say about Texans...only steers and ***** come from there....and I don't see any horns on ya...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> You know what they say about Texans...only steers and queers come from there....and I don't see any horns on ya...



I have horns. In fact I have been known to be very horny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

SENC said:


> Durn, did I miss a summer sausage trade thread?


nothin gets by yu henry! we wuz cauht @Bigdrowdy1 no trade wuz done totally on the up and up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Walked by my Jeep today.......god it kills me to see her like that. The hard top just isn't right.




I'll be changing out the differential oil on the weekend and greasing the drive shaft and drop links. That'll make her feel better.
I'm not sure if I said this before, but..............

C'MON MAY 1ST!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I have horns. In fact I have been known to be very horny.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

Ken you and your lovely copilot could make a special enclosed stand for the soft top out in your back yard and camp out underneath it at times. Industriousness meets romance - tell me that ain't Jeep karma . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

woodintyuuu said:


> nothin gets by yu henry! we wuz cauht @Bigdrowdy1 no trade wuz done totally on the up and up


I need some... I even have a fancy sausage cutting board (or two)...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## woodintyuuu

dang that stuff is purdy can ya tell a guy where to get some, that redwood will be tops after stabilize ya never know how the show till ya slice um man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

SENC said:


> I need some... I even have a fancy sausage cutting board (or two)...
> 
> View attachment 63485


 
I sure would not even thank of cutting stuff like this with such awesome wood!!!!!!! I will do what I have to do for my sausage please note fan stand.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

My short fat happy fingers got carried away here is the rest of the pictures.









I think my camera had a little to much smoke for the day or was steaming mad about the beer getting hot not sure!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Durn, Rodney, that's a heck of a setup! Now get that beer chilled!


----------



## Sprung

Rodney, seeing all that summer sausage lined up has got me drooling...

Best summer sausage I've had thus far was homemade by a farmer I knew when I lived in ND. Venison, with just a touch of pork. Secret family recipe. They also made a 100% venison fry sausage. Best fry sausage I've ever had too. Family tradition for them each year was to all go out hunting together (after harvest was done) and, at the end of it all, process everything together. I'd just about drive to ND right now for some of that sausage - those old Germans really know how to cook...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> You know what they say about Texans...only steers and ***** come from there....and I don't see any horns on ya...



Coming from a man who has handled my horn !!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well...they were certainly nice horn...however they were very stubby.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Couldn't fit it in the box otherwise and that was just a couple handfuls of it !  I still have most of it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Burl actually loves that stuff more than the store bought one. It's almost gone!


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD

Looks like today is the day for our oldest dog to meet its maker... She's been limping around for months, but she stopped eating about a week ago. I'm supposed to take her in to the vet around 4 o'clock to have her put to sleep. It's really sad, but I can't stand seeing her miserable any more.

The old girl is nearly deaf and blind, but she's hung in there longer than we thought.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Kevin

Sorry to hear it David. It's hard to let go of someone you love so much, but it's a little easier when you know it's ending her misery. Always hard on the kids too, but sometimes I think they can deal with it better than us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> Looks like today is the day for our oldest dog to meet its maker... She's been limping around for months, but she stopped eating about a week ago. I'm supposed to take her in to the vet around 4 o'clock to have her put to sleep. It's really sad, but I can't stand seeing her miserable any more.
> 
> The old girl is nearly deaf and blind, but she's hung in there longer than we thought.



Will be thinking about you and your family today. Dogs are amazing and always hard to lose... but they do usually have a way to tell you when it is time. My old lab did the same... I finally decided late one night it was time and planned to take him the next morning. He woke me about 4am (I had moved his bed on the floor beside my bed) with a slight whimper. I climbed down and lay down with him, scratched him for a few minutes and got one of his contentment sighs/groans, then he breathed his last. Still chokes me up to think about, but wouldn't trade anything for being with him at that moment. It will suck, but I'm sure you'll feel the same.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Always hard on the kids too, but sometimes I think they can deal with it better than us.



My son is taking it pretty hard, but my daughter seems oblivious. It shouldn't be funny to me, but she just keeps asking, "Is Jackie dead yet?"... Four year old kids say the damnedest things.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Dave....I feel for you. I am saddened by this news. It's almost 4. Make sure your voice is the last voice she hears, and your face is the last one she sees.....

I am going to think about you n her and hope that my dog ,Loki, will show her around her new world.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

That's the problem with pets.........we outlive them. Sorry to hear about your pup.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Sorry to hear about your dog David. I wish I could say something to make it easier but it just sucks. Thinking about you buddy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

David I feel for you. I had to put my best buddy down about 2 yrs ago myself. He hated the Vet and I was not going to take him there on his last day. I don't plan on having another till I move back out in the country. There comes a time when such action is the best thing to do. Best wishes and time will make it easier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We have all done it, it is the greatest act of love to hold our friends in our arms when it is time to do the right thing. I have held everyone of mine when the time came. So sorry for you my friend, it is not easy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A cool day today, got all my domestic chores done, mowed the lawn and sucked up all the leaves, might do it one more time if it doesn't snow. Then I bought 2 reclining couches yesterday and had them delivered today. Man is it nice to have new furniture to sit on in my living room. It gets dark at 5:30 now, that sucks! I hate the time change! Now I think I want to repaint the living room, I never liked the color anyways, But I have plenty of time to do that and decide what color to paint it. The couches are blue and the carpet is grey.................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Not my normal kind of thing, but I made a couple of wreaths. One for the house, and one for my Jeep. Both light up. The one on the Jeep lights up using the built in power inverter.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ata boy Kenn, that's cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Two pork butts - total of 16lbs. Yesterday evening I injected them with apple juice and gave them a good rub down with some dry rub. Let that sit for a couple hours. Then, at 10:30 last night, into a 225 degree oven they went. And there they sat for almost 15 hours.



 

Just pulled them a little bit ago. Oh, my...

The only thing that would make these better was if I had a smoker. Well, I've got the pieces to make a smoker, I just haven't put it all together yet. Going to make sure the smoker is done and ready to go by next spring - that way I can get a full spring/summer/fall of smoking in next year.

Our guests tonight are going to be well fed!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ok, now I want pulled pork! Looks delicious!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok, now I want pulled pork! Looks delicious!



C'mon over! Dinner's in two hours, and there's plenty to go around!

(Man is it ever good!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Man that looks good. I think I'll be on a pudding diet tonight. I had two teeth pulled on Monday and I think I have a dry socket......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Man that looks good. I think I'll be on a pudding diet tonight. I had two teeth pulled on Monday and I think I have a dry socket......



Ouch - not fun...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

Saturday night was the year end party with our off roading club. Mrs Kenbo and I got the Outstanding Member of the year award. It is basically an award that goes to the member or members that have contributed the most to the club over the past year.
The award has been given out since 1974 and now, a tag with mine and Mrs Kenbo's names are a part of the trophy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin

Cool. I'm not surprised.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

This wasn't from today, but rather yesterday.

Yesterday I baked bread. Haven't done that in a long time. Used my grandfather's recipe that he passed down to me when I learned from him how to bake bread when I was a teenager.



 


 

Oh, my... Yeah, it's good - real good - it's been 4 or 5 years since I've baked bread.

Good thing it turned out too, because my wife and I decided even before I baked them to stop buying bread from the grocery store - which means I'll probably be baking bread about every 7 to 10 days - no problem with that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I learned from him how to bake bread when I was a teenager.




Looks good Matt! My Grandfather and his brothers were all excellent cooks, all his brothers had restaurants. He died before I was born, wish I had known him and learned from him. Good for you man! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm having one of those days.... Woke up this morning to meet a client at 5:00 AM to install a maple shelf I build for his restaurant before they opened (Nothing fancy but exactly to his specs) Then I ended up going to the doctor because my face is all swollen on the right side and bright red (They have no idea why). I'm even uglier that usual. On the up side, delivered 400 keychains and collected a really big check, drove to Minneapolis and bought a couple things at Rockler and then let the Woodcraft guys take advantage of my impaired state and talk me into a bunch of stuff I'm sure I really do need.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I'm having one of those days.... Woke up this morning to meet a client at 5:00 AM to install a maple shelf I build for his restaurant before they opened (Nothing fancy but exactly to his specs) Then I ended up going to the doctor because my face is all swollen on the right side and bright red (They have no idea why). I'm even uglier that usual. On the up side, delivered 400 keychains and collected a really big check, drove to Minneapolis and bought a couple things at Rockler and then let the Woodcraft guys take advantage of my impaired state and talk me into a bunch of stuff I'm sure I really do need.


I cant tell if your having a good day or a bad day.......I think both, LOL........hope the swelling goes down!


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> I cant tell if your having a good day or a bad day.......I think both, LOL........hope the swelling goes down!



So do I, The doctor actually asked if I needed to talk to a social worker about domestic abuse ( I look like I got slapped with a canoe paddle. Don't ask how I know what that looks like  ). I told her if there was a domestic problem my wife would just shoot me dead so not to worry.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Today I turned my first bowl - will post pics later.

But do want to give a piece of advice to everyone - when using cole jaws to finish the bottom of the bowl, when you're buffing out the finish with steel wool, be mindful of where your thumb on your predominant hand is in relation to the nubs of the jaws.

Not too much damage - corner of the fingernail got bent back a little bit and just a little bit of blood. But, man, does it hurt... I did, however, wrap it with a piece of shop towel and masking tape and finish the bowl - then cleaned it up and put a bandage on it.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Today I turned my first bowl - will post pics later.
> 
> But do want to give a piece of advice to everyone - when using cole jaws to finish the bottom of the bowl, when you're buffing out the finish with steel wool, be mindful of where your thumb on your predominant hand is in relation to the nubs of the jaws.
> 
> Not too much damage - corner of the fingernail got bent back a little bit and just a little bit of blood. But, man, does it hurt... I did, however, wrap it with a piece of shop towel and masking tape and finish the bowl - then cleaned it up and put a bandage on it.




Yep, that sure does smart. Another option for finishing is to pick up a 1x8 tap and some hard maple and make some faceplates with a tapered edge to just jamb chuck the bowl for sanding and finishing. I have the tap and could make you a couple if you let me know what sizes most of your bowls are going to be......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I got a ton of stuff done and was getting ready to head home and just realized the shop is down to 61 degrees. Appears my furnace just took a dump so I'll be here a while waiting for a service guy to get here since I don't really want the building to freeze........


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> the shop is down to 61 degrees.



Smarty britches. My shop is already below freezing and never got above 35 today.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Smarty britches. My shop is already below freezing and never got above 35 today.



Brrrrr..... 

I can't have it freeze since it's also my retail shop plus all the stuff in it that would not handle freezing well like the water cooled laser and the plumbing.


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Yep, that sure does smart. Another option for finishing is to pick up a 1x8 tap and some hard maple and make some faceplates with a tapered edge to just jamb chuck the bowl for sanding and finishing. I have the tap and could make you a couple if you let me know what sizes most of your bowls are going to be......



I like that idea and will have to give it some thought - will probably go that route. It doesn't look like the tap is that much, so I might have to get that soon as I can. Seeing as the tap isn't much, it probably would be better for me to get it when I can than to take up your time making some faceplates for me! Thanks for the idea and the offer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Taylormade said:


> ...That'll be $1171 please."
> 
> I'm in the wrong career field.



Me too!

I hope the pooch is feeling better...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

One of my sheppies did the same thing a couple years ago. She was so lethargic it took a few seconds for her to respond to my voice and wag her tail one time. She was EXTREMELY dehydrated. (Press on his gums with your finger. If it goes back to normal color immediately he is hydrated. The longer it takes to regain normal color the more dehydrated he is). I too went to the emergency vet and dropped over a grand. They kept her overnight and gave her an IV. They said had I waited another hour I probably would have lost her. They never determined what it was. They speculate she got sick from eating deer scat. Said its not that uncommon.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I really don't much care for emergency vets just for that reason, unless the animal is bleeding they are pretty much a rip off imo. I have a great vet, he truely cares about the animals and the owners. He has come to my house when it was time to put an animal down. But sometimes the pet gets sick on the weekend when the office is closed and emergency is the only option. That being said, any medical procedure is expensive, it's no different than it is for humans. It is only more difficult because the animal can't tell us what is wrong. Blood work tells a lot sometimes. High white cells does sound like an infection, hope that's all it is. Did they prescribe any antibiotics?
I hope your shepherd is feeling better soon and that it's nothing major.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I started my day by sleeping 14 hours yesterday! Holy crap, I don't think I have ever done that. I laid down to take a nap at 6pm yesterday and didn't wake up till 8am this morning. Gotta say I feel great! Musta been my body telling me to get some rest, LOL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Scott, how's the pooch?


----------



## TimR

It's amazing the unspoken compassion some animals have for one another, and even us at times. Whether communication they understand, or that sense of smell...it's pretty amazing. Hope he fights off the infection completely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Sprung said:


> Today I turned my first bowl - will post pics later.
> 
> But do want to give a piece of advice to everyone - when using cole jaws to finish the bottom of the bowl, when you're buffing out the finish with steel wool, be mindful of where your thumb on your predominant hand is in relation to the nubs of the jaws.
> 
> Not too much damage - corner of the fingernail got bent back a little bit and just a little bit of blood. But, man, does it hurt... I did, however, wrap it with a piece of shop towel and masking tape and finish the bowl - then cleaned it up and put a bandage on it.


Matt, been there, don't wanna go back. I'm guessing this happened in forward speed, which is most likely to cause more than a 'thump' on a digit from one of the little nubbies. Wouldn't hurt to attach a piece of blue tape in a 'safe zone' from the nubbie as a visual clue where they are, as they kinda disappear otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead

woodtickgreg said:


> I started my day by sleeping 14 hours yesterday! Holy crap, I don't think I have ever done that. I laid down to take a nap at 6pm yesterday and didn't wake up till 8am this morning. Gotta say I feel great! Musta been my body telling me to get some rest, LOL.



Greg, I've always been that way. I usually don't require a lot of sleep. I'm up early and ready to go. But if my body is fighting something off, I shut down and rest a LOT. Works though.

Anyway, finally turned a handle for the tool I bought from you. I think it's Honduran Rosey, I dunno, it was in the grab bag and the local woodworking store. Either way, I likey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks for showing it Red, came out nice!


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Taylormade Scott, great looking dogs. I hope all goes well and he's just sick and recovers. Beautiful dogs. I wish I had time for a dog again, but I am just to busy and that wouldn't be fair to the dog. One day when I am home more I will have a new companion. For now my cats are cool, they are not quite as needy as a dog and they are rescues too. I have always had cats and dogs at the same time, I love em both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Speaking of dogs, when I came today my little mutt, who usually greets me enthusiastically, was subdued and very lame in his left front leg, seemed not able to put any weight on it at all. I can't see any reason for it externally, no blood, abrasions, thorns, etc. No significant swelling either, I'm baffled, some sort of sprain maybe... I slipped him a bit of motrin and we will see how he is tomorrow, I want to avoid Scott's experience if possible...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SENC

barry richardson said:


> Speaking of dogs, when I came today my little mutt, who usually greets me enthusiastically, was subdued and very lame in his left front leg, seemed not able to put any weight on it at all. I can't see any reason for it externally, no blood, abrasions, thorns, etc. No significant swelling either, I'm baffled, some sort of sprain maybe... I slipped him a bit of motrin and we will see how he is tomorrow, I want to avoid Scott's experience if possible...


Hope he feels better. Go light on the ibuprofen and don't keep giving it to him tomorrow, it can be toxic to dogs at lower dosages than people.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

barry richardson said:


> Speaking of dogs, when I came today my little mutt, who usually greets me enthusiastically, was subdued and very lame in his left front leg, seemed not able to put any weight on it at all. I can't see any reason for it externally, no blood, abrasions, thorns, etc. No significant swelling either, I'm baffled, some sort of sprain maybe... I slipped him a bit of motrin and we will see how he is tomorrow, I want to avoid Scott's experience if possible...



Up here the vet would be checking for Lymes with a limping dog like that. Any fever?


----------



## barry richardson

No fever that I can tell
But I don't have a thermometer. No ticks around here though...


----------



## barry richardson

Dang, wont even eat this morning, off to the Vet we go....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Had to send Hudson to the post office today to pick up a package and send a few out. He wanted to keep the truck in 4 wheel drive because he said he's always in 4 wheel drive

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

It must be going around. Our sire has taken a turn for the worse as well. He has dysplasia and has been mildly affected for about a tear, but just over the past few days he's started to sort of half-drag his back legs. I'm going to up his supplement and see what that does. Our bitch was not half-dragging her feet last year she was dragging them, and wouldn't even walk around much and when she'd get up she'd whimper. We put her on supplements and she became like a new dog and hasn't had a minute's pain since then. She runs and jumps and plays like a 2 year old. Her is just arthritis though she doesn't have dysplasia.

Barry sorry about your pup - keep us updated please.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

My day was pretty nice.
My facebook page got 400 likes, and reaching nearly 4000 people.
My unplugged woodworkers group topped 2000 members, worldwide.. Posts average over 25 comments.
Three big $ equipment jobs were paid and picked up.
Ice storms have been bringing in more jobs.
Heating oil prices are way down, but, keeping the house comfy (66*) and burning wood, oil delivery was half what it should have been.
No one called me monkey since last weekend.
Knicks haven't lost a game since Saturday, won't loose until Thursday.
Moma forced me to eat kielbasa and scalloped potatoes.
Yup, tough being Brink.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> My day was pretty nice.
> My facebook page got 400 likes, and reaching nearly 4000 people.
> My unplugged woodworkers group topped 2000 members, worldwide.. Posts average over 25 comments.
> Three big $ equipment jobs were paid and picked up.
> Ice storms have been bringing in more jobs.
> Heating oil prices are way down, but, keeping the house comfy (66*) and burning wood, oil delivery was half what it should have been.
> No one called me monkey since last weekend.
> Knicks haven't lost a game since Saturday, won't loose until Thursday.
> Moma forced me to eat kielbasa and scalloped potatoes.
> Yup, tough being Brink.




That's awesome Brink. Not bad for a monkey at all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> It must be going around. Our sire has taken a turn for the worse as well. He has dysplasia and has been mildly affected for about a tear, but just over the past few days he's started to sort of half-drag his back legs. I'm going to up his supplement and see what that does. Our bitch was not half-dragging her feet last year she was dragging them, and wouldn't even walk around much and when she'd get up she'd whimper. We put her on supplements and she became like a new dog and hasn't had a minute's pain since then. She runs and jumps and plays like a 2 year old. Her's is just arthritis though she doesn't have dysplasia.
> 
> Barry sorry about your pup - keep us updated please.


http://www.amazon.com/Joint-TRIPLE-Strength-SOFT-CHEWS/dp/B004OA5XNG
This stuff worked wonders with my last lab. I'm convinced it gave him 2-3 years of high quality life he wouldn't have otherwise had. I am about to start my 8 year old lab on it, as he is showing signs of joint discomfort. We'll see if he gets the same results.


----------



## barry richardson

Took my dog to the vet, when we got there he started acting a lot more chipper because of all the other dogs, and the nice ladies paying attention to him. Doc couldn't find anything obvious wrong with him either, thinks it's a soft tissue injury (sprain) Sent us home with some dog pain killers and some stuff to counteract the damage I may have caused him by giving him ibuprofen. Told me to monitor him and see how it goes. Got out of there without loosing too much skin money wise. Pup's just going to have to take it easy for a while...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

SENC said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Joint-TRIPLE-Strength-SOFT-CHEWS/dp/B004OA5XNG
> This stuff worked wonders with my last lab. I'm convinced it gave him 2-3 years of high quality life he wouldn't have otherwise had. I am about to start my 8 year old lab on it, as he is showing signs of joint discomfort. We'll see if he gets the same results.



Cheaper than the human version... How do they taste?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

SENC said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Joint-TRIPLE-Strength-SOFT-CHEWS/dp/B004OA5XNG
> This stuff worked wonders with my last lab. I'm convinced it gave him 2-3 years of high quality life he wouldn't have otherwise had. I am about to start my 8 year old lab on it, as he is showing signs of joint discomfort. We'll see if he gets the same results.


Just ordered some for the dogs to try. I have one dragging her feet and one with a back right foot starting to twist. Thanks for the link


----------



## Kevin

I haven't tried that brand but only one of my dogs will eat the soft chews. The others will even spit them out when mixed with their food. I'm real happy with the supplement I'm giving them but obviously I need to try something else for the sire. Gonna see if the Joint Max makes it in powder form like my dogs prefer.


----------



## Brink

Wow, I always got my joint stuff in leaf form.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

So I found out today I have to shut down the shop (It's also my retail store) until at least Wednesday of next week. My furnace has been limping along and today in the afternoon I started getting headaches. Had it checked again and apparently in the last week it's gone from 2 ppm of CO in the shop to over 50 ppm as of this afternoon (stated getting a nasty headache for no apparent reason) I figure it's better to close than to risk killing myself or one of my customers. Hopefully the HVAC contractor I hired can get me moved up on the list........


----------



## NYWoodturner

Good call Colin.Thats nothing to play with.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> So I found out today I have to shut down the shop (It's also my retail store) until at least Wednesday of next week. My furnace has been limping along and today in the afternoon I started getting headaches. Had it checked again and apparently in the last week it's gone from 2 ppm of CO in the shop to over 50 ppm as of this afternoon (stated getting a nasty headache for no apparent reason) I figure it's better to close than to risk killing myself or one of my customers. Hopefully the HVAC contractor I hired can get me moved up on the list........


Durn glad you got it figured it out before it really bit you! Better shut down for a few days than under ground forever.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

I got out there this a.m. and although a bit chili for the leprechaun everything else was perfect. not long after I dropped the first couple of trees the wind kicked up like a storm was coming and the area where I'm logging is right on the south side of the tree line. I dropped a couple more but it was pucker factor the whole time. I hate logging in high wind. I'm gonna wait a few hours and see if it lays. They're calling for calmer wind tomorrow. At least we have clear weather and warm temps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Good call, Colin. Maybe the combination of the closed shop and the warmer weather we're having will allow you to take any logs or large burls you've got laying around (or go hunting for some) and spend some time with that new mill of yours.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Good call, Colin. Maybe the combination of the closed shop and the warmer weather we're having will allow you to take any logs or large burls you've got laying around (or go hunting for some) and spend some time with that new mill of yours.



I actually took some time to go help a friend move about 300 BF of lumber to another place to store it (He's selling his house) In return I've got a 10 foot long, 4/4 white oak board to play with. It's a little on the narrow side at 24-28 inches wide though....... (And some other stuff too)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Colin I can't tell you how happy I am you took the safe route. I mean, we'd have to select another mod if you died man that would suck. And right after giving you that big fat signing bonus. 

Seriously that's an issue that kills people every year good on you for being smart and taking it seriously.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I made one run this morning collecting logs but now I feel lazy. It's a beautiful day I don't know if I can force myself to go back. Maybe tomorrow. Wait, are we allowed to work on MLK day?


----------



## kazuma78

Good day so far. Just finishing up a hrb pen for myself and while I was waiting for the coats of CA to cure I started looking at a high end coin auction catalog I got in the mail the other day. As I was looking at it I started getting the coin fever again and my wife said "honey I don't mind if you want to bid on some of those items". I don't think she realizes how much of a coin addict I was at one time. I used to make good money buying and selling them too. Maybe I'll just bid on a couple of small ones. I mean I can't have a coin and wood addiction at the same time right?


----------



## Kevin

kazuma78 said:


> Good day so far. Just finishing up a hrb pen for myself and while I was waiting for the coats of CA to cure I started looking at a high end coin auction catalog I got in the mail the other day. As I was looking at it I started getting the coin fever again and my wife said "honey I don't mind if you want to bid on some of those items". I don't think she realizes how much of a coin addict I was at one time. I used to make good money buying and selling them too. Maybe I'll just bid on a couple of small ones. I mean I can't have a coin and wood addiction at the same time right?




You need to buy some of my wooden nickels.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78

Haha are they curly koa or hrb? I got this strange urge the other day to send you all of mine while I was on the forum...

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Hey I'm selling my wooden nickels for 4 cents each. If you buy enough of them you could get rich.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

@Schroedc, that's not a joking matter man, get that fixed safely, we need you around here!

This is not a good day for me, apparently this Greek can't take the cold. I'm been hacking my head off all day and last night, can't stop coughing. I'm taking the day off from the Shop as much as I hate to. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well this is actually how the last couple of evenings has been going. I started a side job, replacing the rotted out plywood floor in a ski natique inboard ski boat. Boat is a 1984, it was stored outside with the plug in it and the rain filled the boat with water up to the floor, rotted it right out. I was able to pull most of it out with my hands. Here's a few pics.

What I started with, pretty cool ski boat.




All the seats and carpet are out and the access panel for the prop shaft.



Floor is out! Now to let it dry for a few days before I start to rebuild it. I'm going to add some ribs in the floor for support as well. Sorry for the bad pic, but it does have the obligatory toe shot, LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung

Today we took our son to the Minnesota Children's Museum. He had a blast! We enjoyed him having so much fun - so much for him to see and do and interact with.

After that we did some shopping, then we stopped at Rockler on the way out of town. The one we stopped at is their outlet store - returned items sell real cheap. I was only in the store to pick up a bottle of CA glue and perused the outlet section, as I usually do. Glad I did today! Today the section was well stocked and I could have easily purchased a number of things that I would have use for. But I only came out with one item from the outlet section today. Scored a Kreg bandsaw fence for $50! Checked out the box and everything was there - nothing missing, damaged, or broken. Just opened previously. At that price I chanced receiving "the look" from my wife when I walked out to the vehicle with it - but never received it when she found out what I got it for, especially since she knows that I've been wanting to get one for a while and she also knows what they retail for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Today we took our son to the Minnesota Children's Museum. He had a blast! We enjoyed him having so much fun - so much for him to see and do and interact with.
> 
> After that we did some shopping, then we stopped at Rockler on the way out of town. The one we stopped at is their outlet store - returned items sell real cheap. I was only in the store to pick up a bottle of CA glue and perused the outlet section, as I usually do. Glad I did today! Today the section was well stocked and I could have easily purchased a number of things that I would have use for. But I only came out with one item from the outlet section today. Scored a Kreg bandsaw fence for $50! Checked out the box and everything was there - nothing missing, damaged, or broken. Just opened previously. At that price I chanced receiving "the look" from my wife when I walked out to the vehicle with it - but never received it when she found out what I got it for, especially since she knows that I've been wanting to get one for a while and she also knows what they retail for.



There are some great deals to be had there, I bought my bandsaw table with fence for 50.00 because of a chipped corner on it, My router lift only cost me 19.00 (Was over 100 new) I try to stop there every time I'm in the cities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> There are some great deals to be had there, I bought my bandsaw table with fence for 50.00 because of a chipped corner on it, My router lift only cost me 19.00 (Was over 100 new) I try to stop there every time I'm in the cities.



Yeah, I try to stop by there whenever I can because, you're right - there are some great deals to be had there. There were some other smoking deals when I was there, but if I'd have come out with more than the bandsaw fence, Katy probably would've left me (and whatever I bought) in the parking lot! It was hard to walk out with having only snagged one of the deals - the section was FULL on Friday and had some seriously smoking hot deals.


----------



## Sprung

I think I need to stay away from hand held tools for a little while. Two days ago I slipped with an awl and stabbed the side of my hand with it. Today I sent a sharp chisel into a fingertip and pinched - very hard - the pad of my thumb with a pair of pliers. All this on my left hand. I should probably stay out of the shop for a few days, but I'll be back to it tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

60 degrees and sunny out, so I managed to carve out a little long overdue me-time. I picked up the P99c about a week ago, but work and life schedule hadn't presented any time until today. As you can see, I was left and a touch low, but I'm pretty pleased with this for the first 70 rounds out of the box, particularly since I haven't shot any handgun in a couple months and never this one. About 12 yards. It is amazing how therapeutic shooting is, and I needed it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Not bad. Looks like you got about 85.71% of your 70 shots on the target itself at least. You need to let of steam more often.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Not bad. Looks like you got about 85.71% of your 70 shots on the target itself at least. You need to let of steam more often.


You were counting! I started on the upper and lower left quadrants, so a number of shots were just left of the target until I figured where I was and adjusted my aim. I adjusted the rear sight slightly tonight, so we'll see how she shoots next time. All in all, pretty decent groupings for a first run for a guy who shoots as little as I do. Part of the reason for a 9mm is affordable ammo so I can shoot more. The center pattern is much less focused... I was just rattling off the final clip for fun.


----------



## ripjack13

Went to go see Monster Jam with my wife, grandson and daughter in law...holy loudness!!

.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ripjack13

Grave Digger was not there. That was the only reason we went...he loves grave digger. After the show he cried because he didn't see digger. He was honestly upset....I felt so bad for him.
But we did have a great time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Great pictures, @ripjack13

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been to a few of those, yup loud and fun. I saw one throw a rod and punch a hole in the block and puke out all the oil on the ground, very expensive. But cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I saw coconut trees.


 

We hiked. (Note the Hollywood sign)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

D'oh!
Here the sign.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink's in LA because although he'll never admit it, he can't take anymore of that awful white stuff and intolerable frigid weather. Gelid. Whatever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Watch it @Kevin, I'm packing the pits of death, today. And my boxers are lethal, too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Watch it @Kevin, I'm packing the pits of death, today. And my boxers are lethal, too




You don't scare me. You're in LA. If I open the door one day and you're standing there, I'll find some manners. But for now you can kiss my grits ya big sissy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I got your manners right here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Here's a pic of Brink when he was knee-high to a jackrabbit . . . . . 



 

Leopards never change their spots. Neither do monkeys. All they do is cut their tails off to try and hide their identity . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

@Brink what are you up to out there in the land of fruits and nuts? Get off that ship right now young man monkey before you hurt yourself!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink

@Kevin,wave your little arm so I know where you are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

I knew it had something to do with a ship.


----------



## Brink

Saw some way cool woodworking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Some more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink what is that orange biplane with the cowling ring and wheel pants - that thing looks awesome.


----------



## Mrfish55

Day was going good till I received a package 2 months after ordering and then it wasn't even what I ordered grrrrrrr


----------



## Kevin

Mrfish55 said:


> Day was going good till I received a package 2 months after ordering and then it wasn't even what I ordered grrrrrrr



You have the worst luck with shipping than I ever even heard of. I hope my box makes it to you . . . .


----------



## Mrfish55

LOL bad to worse, wife just got dropped off by a friend, pulled in the driveway and smashed into the back of my truck, cant wait to see what #3 will be


----------



## Kevin

Man that sux let's count the flood as #1 so you got all 3 out of the way now.


----------



## Mrfish55

It wasn't so much the flood than the insurance company walking away and leaving me on the hook, quote came back at $40k 
Good thing I can fix it myself, still going to be beau coup bucks


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Brink what is that orange biplane with the cowling ring and wheel pants - that thing looks awesome.



It's a Fleet 7 aka Fawn Mk 1

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brink

Stoopid, stoopid monkeys.



 

Not monkeys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Stoopid, stoopid monkeys.
> 
> View attachment 71776
> 
> Not monkeys.
> 
> View attachment 71777



Yeah you're right apes are so clean. I don't understand why you cut your tail off to pretend to be one


----------



## Brink

Who doesn't smell their own butt?


----------



## ripjack13

I had a sh**** day.
I lost a very good friend today from kidney failure. My head is spinning and my heart is aching. I hate this feeling of helplessness.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

So very sorry to hear of the loss of your friend Marc. I feel for you brother.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> I had a sh**** day.
> I lost a very good friend today from kidney failure. My head is spinning and my heart is aching. I hate this feeling of helplessness.




Sorry to hear this my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wow - Thats terrible. Sorry to hear that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Sorry for your loss Marc. Somehow I never saw this until now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

More snow coming tonight but animals are fed and watered and I'm fixing to make some sausage/peppers/onions/garlic cloves and baked yams and a salad - giving the wife the night off she's already under the covers with the remote in hand. I'll join her with the vittles once I'm done being chef and we'll watch a good movie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Heard out of my wife this morning when I was looking at some various pen blanks on the computer:

"I wonder what that will look like turned." "Oooh, those are beautiful."

I'm taking that as a sign that I should order some of those blanks soon as I can - and then make her a pen from one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Off to Mexico in 1hr, guessing a good day ahead, cold beer on a warm beach

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## eaglea1

Still recovering from the weekend. Out 4 wheelin on the Sheboygan river again, put on about 50 miles or
so. Had a member of the wifes family flip her machine over right in front of me, and then I almost flipped
mine, trying to avoid her. Not going fast or screwing around at all, just on the ice, slippery, and a little
inexperienced, in that she didn't steer into the skid, and then sideways hit a snowdrift. She's ok, and very
happy to have been wearin a helmet. Broken windshield was the only damage, flipped it back over, and kept
on truckin.
Later in the day got back to the farm and the wife and I were able to get out and get some more burl caps
cut. Good day..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Warning: Tome ahead . . . . 

This morning I got up a little before daybreak and put my arctic survival layers on, grabbed a cast iron skillet and then a pack of bacon out of the freezer and went outside to the grill (I need to shoot another hog soon). Just so happens the grill is nearest Zuko and Maestro's pen. Theirs has about 150' of fencing and with this constant snow, ice, and now unceasing rain the ground has nearly liquified; this is the time of year they always seem to find a weak spot that I didn't even know existed. The main reason is because they are better diggers than the Dwarves of Erebor.

Thankfully it wasn't raining but it wouldn't have mattered I had a plan and rain wasn't going to stop me. I unwrapped the package of bacon and tossed it in the skillet, put it on the upper rack, lit the burners to low and closed the lid. Went into the shop to get my fencing tools and some wire. By this time it was getting light enough where I could cordon off their escape hole. These Shiloh's are not just powerful they are smarter than even my moms poodle was, and that was the smartest dog I'd ever known until I got these canine Einstein's. They don't just find the weak spot - they only dig *just enough* to get their nose underneath, like a camel's nose beneath the circus tent, then they leverage that snout to bend the fence up (which is very tightly strung and buried in the ground) to work their neck in under it and eventually get their powerful front legs and shoulders beneath it; this all is happening below the fence line. Then they use their bodies as flesh-and-bone pry bars.

And they take shifts doing this. We know because we were taking coffee real early one morning couple years ago and we saw them start this procedure. They didn't know we were inside watching from inside but we sat fascinated for 20 minutes watching this unfold. They started out by looking at every door they could see on the house - 3 back doors and the side door on their end. Their heads were on a swivel for 5 minutes and they did this standing right at the fence at the place they'd both agreed upon to make their escape. Then they started in earnest the process of digging and prying I described above. Once they were about 5 minutes from making their escape I went out and put the kabosh on it although I almost didn't have the heart lol.

Back to the present, I wired in a new section of fence where they'd made their new door, grabbed a shovel and filled the "tunnel' back in, hopped on the tractor, went to the slate pile and loaded a dozen of the largest pieces in the busket. Drove them over to the former 'doggy door' they'd built and piled the slabs on top of the fresh dirt on both sides of the fence. They can move big rocks around almost like men so you have to build out the piles in sort of a pyramid fashion several feet past the fresh dirt so they eventually give up moving them. Once back inside they always try to exploit their most recent point of exit and will probe it off an on for hours or a day until they're satisfied they can't use it again.

By now the bacon was really talking. You could smell it far and wide I'm sure . . . if you were a hungry dog. So I went inside and made a pot of coffee then went back out to put the tractor and tools up. Went back in and sat at one of the east windows and waited and sipped. The boys always head east down the road when they pull off a jailbreak. This is the 4th in 5 years. I had 3 cups of coffee and worked on some crossword puzzles. Terry worked last night so I was alone. Since I didn't get to sleep until 2 this morning (watching old westerns and waiting for my prodigal dogs lol) I decided to grab a power nap because I knew Cleo and the girls would alert me if and when one or both of the boys showed up. I dozed in and out and finally went out hard. The next thing I know I hear Terry honking outside and the girls are going nanners. Man I had been hard asleep - my usual MO. I threw on my jeans and clod hoppers and lit out. No coat just a tee shirt. I'm probably going to die of pneumonia. I busted out the door and ran around corner just as I suspected Terry was pointing toward the SE saying "_There's Zuko! He was in the yard when I drove up!_"

So the first thing I did was go to the grill grab a pot glove and took the skillet of bacon out and put it on the boys pen on the concrete where they get fed. But dayum that bacon was perfect and smelled like heaven so I grabbed a couple pieces and when they cooled enough I gobbled them down. Then I lifted 2 more from the skillet and called for Cleo as I exited the pen. She knew what was coming. She sat on her haunches licking her lips and staring up at me like only dogs that are about to get bacon can do. She waited until I stopped swinging it back and forth like a pendulum to cool it down, then I presentedand said okay without making her wait too long and she gobbled it down in 0.9375126 seconds flat. Give or take a millionth of a second or whatever that last decimal place represents.

I then quickly made my way to the road with the other piece of bacon in hand, reminding myself that my plan would be foiled if I ate it before we found Zuko. I never have a problem with Cleo to follow me. She's the best dog I've ever had and I think sometimes can read my mind. But the bacon didn't hurt. She had paused briefly before we left the pen door because she was eyeing that skillet full of bacon inside but she's a good girl and came with daddy without being caalled. We didn't get an 1/8 of a mile down the road with me clapping my hands and calling "Zuuuuuko! Zuuuuuko!" until he came busting out of the cedar tree line on the north side of the road. I called Cleo over and sat her, because all the other 4 dogs will follow her. She's still the matriarch and leader of the pack behind me. The sire, Maestro is the father of our other 3 and Cleo of course is their mom. Zuko came over and licked Cleo's mouth (submission) and let me pet his head (more submission). Anyone who know's dogs knows you don't scold dogs in this situation. I rarely scold them at all (never have to with Cleo) but if I do it's very reserved in a low, slow voice. Like when they get up before a release when I'm serving chow. Zuko and Sophie are the only 2 I ever have to reinforce occasionally. Nellie, and Maestro are pretty nearly 100% obedient - except for jailbreaks lol - and Cleo is 100%, 100% of the time. You'll notice when the boys broke out Cleo remained on her turf. She will NOT leave unless I go too.

Back to Zuko, in this case you have to reward or you won't get him back home; any scolding and he'd bolt. By now Zuko he wouldn't have a clue why he was being scolded anyway so I gave him a good vigorous body rub telling him what a good boy he was (for coming to us and submitting), snatched the bacon from shirt pocket whcih I could tell he was preoccupied with locating already, and waved it in front of his face with 2 fast passes, released Cleo "Let's go home Cleo!" and we all 3 started running home. Have you ever seen a leprechaun in 5 layers of clothing running in a pair of clod hoppers up a slick county road? It ain't pretty.

I slowed down when we got to the pen door (the real one I made not the one the boys made yesterday) and went in. Cleo followed right behind because she knows the drill , , , lead Zuko in. He might not folow just me in, but he'd follow Cleo and he did. I sat him, gave him the bacon, released him and me and Cleo exited the pen - a ragged, muddy, and very tired Zuko headed straight for the aromatic skillet of hog manna.

We're still waiting for Maestro to show. My fingers are crossed. Cross yours too please.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Warning: Tome ahead . . . .
> 
> This morning I got up a little before daybreak and put my arctic survival layers on, grabbed a cast iron skillet and then a pack of bacon out of the freezer and went outside to the grill (I need to shoot another hog soon). Just so happens the grill is nearest Zuko and Maestro's pen. Theirs has about 150' of fencing and with this constant snow, ice, and now unceasing rain the ground has nearly liquified; this is the time of year they always seem to find a weak spot that I didn't even know existed. The main reason is because they are better diggers than the Dwarves of Erebor.
> 
> Thankfully it wasn't raining but it wouldn't have mattered I had a plan and rain wasn't going to stop me. I unwrapped the package of bacon and tossed it in the skillet, put it on the upper rack, lit the burners to low and closed the lid. Went into the shop to get my fencing tools and some wire. By this time it was getting light enough where I could cordon off their escape hole. These Shiloh's are not just powerful they are smarter than even my moms poodle was, and that was the smartest dog I'd ever known until I got these canine Einstein's. They don't just find the weak spot - they only dig *just enough* to get their nose underneath, like a camel's nose beneath the circus tent, then they leverage that snout to bend the fence up (which is very tightly strung and buried in the ground) to work their neck in under it and eventually get their powerful front legs and shoulders beneath it; this all is happening below the fence line. Then they use their bodies as flesh-and-bone pry bars.
> 
> And they take shifts doing this. We know because we were taking coffee real early one morning couple years ago and we saw them start this procedure. They didn't know we were inside watching from inside but we sat fascinated for 20 minutes watching this unfold. They started out by looking at every door they could see on the house - 3 back doors and the side door on their end. Their heads were on a swivel for 5 minutes and they did this standing right at the fence at the place they'd both agreed upon to make their escape. Then they started in earnest the process of digging and prying I described above. Once they were about 5 minutes from making their escape I went out and put the kabosh on it although I almost didn't have the heart lol.
> 
> Back to the present, I wired in a new section of fence where they'd made their new door, grabbed a shovel and filled the "tunnel' back in, hopped on the tractor, went to the slate pile and loaded a dozen of the largest pieces in the busket. Drove them over to the former 'doggy door' they'd built and piled the slabs on top of the fresh dirt on both sides of the fence. They can move big rocks around almost like men so you have to build out the piles in sort of a pyramid fashion several feet past the fresh dirt so they eventually give up moving them. Once back inside they always try to exploit their most recent point of exit and will probe it off an on for hours or a day until they're satisfied they can't use it again.
> 
> By now the bacon was really talking. You could smell it far and wide I'm sure . . . if you were a hungry dog. So I went inside and made a pot of coffee then went back out to put the tractor and tools up. Went back in and sat at one of the east windows and waited and sipped. The boys always head east down the road when they pull off a jailbreak. This is the 4th in 5 years. I had 3 cups of coffee and worked on some crossword puzzles. Terry worked last night so I was alone. Since I didn't get to sleep until 2 this morning (watching old westerns and waiting for my prodigal dogs lol) I decided to grab a power nap because I knew Cleo and the girls would alert me if and when one or both of the boys showed up. I dozed in and out and finally went out hard. The next thing I know I hear Terry honking outside and the girls are going nanners. Man I had been hard asleep - my usual MO. I threw on my jeans and clod hoppers and lit out. No coat just a tee shirt. I'm probably going to die of pneumonia. I busted out the door and ran around corner just as I suspected Terry was pointing toward the SE saying "_There's Zuko! He was in the yard when I drove up!_"
> 
> So the first thing I did was go to the grill grab a pot glove and took the skillet of bacon out and put it on the boys pen on the concrete where they get fed. But dayum that bacon was perfect and smelled like heaven so I grabbed a couple pieces and when they cooled enough I gobbled them down. Then I lifted 2 more from the skillet and called for Cleo as I exited the pen. She knew what was coming. She sat on her haunches licking her lips and staring up at me like only dogs that are about to get bacon can do. She waited until I stopped swinging it back and forth like a pendulum to cool it down, then I presentedand said okay without making her wait too long and she gobbled it down in 0.9375126 seconds flat. Give or take a millionth of a second or whatever that last decimal place represents.
> 
> I then quickly made my way to the road with the other piece of bacon in hand, reminding myself that my plan would be foiled if I ate it before we found Zuko. I never have a problem with Cleo to follow me. She's the best dog I've ever had and I think sometimes can read my mind. But the bacon didn't hurt. She had paused briefly before we left the pen door because she was eyeing that skillet full of bacon inside but she's a good girl and came with daddy without being caalled. We didn't get an 1/8 of a mile down the road with me clapping my hands and calling "Zuuuuuko! Zuuuuuko!" until he came busting out of the cedar tree line on the north side of the road. I called Cleo over and sat her, because all the other 4 dogs will follow her. She's still the matriarch and leader of the pack behind me. The sire, Maestro is the father of our other 3 and Cleo of course is their mom. Zuko came over and licked Cleo's mouth (submission) and let me pet his head (more submission). Anyone who know's dogs knows you don't scold dogs in this situation. I rarely scold them at all (never have to with Cleo) but if I do it's very reserved in a low, slow voice. Like when they get up before a release when I'm serving chow. Zuko and Sophie are the only 2 I ever have to reinforce occasionally. Nellie, and Maestro are pretty nearly 100% obedient - except for jailbreaks lol - and Cleo is 100%, 100% of the time. You'll notice when the boys broke out Cleo remained on her turf. She will NOT leave unless I go too.
> 
> Back to Zuko, in this case you have to reward or you won't get him back home; any scolding and he'd bolt. By now Zuko he wouldn't have a clue why he was being scolded anyway so I gave him a good vigorous body rub telling him what a good boy he was (for coming to us and submitting), snatched the bacon from shirt pocket whcih I could tell he was preoccupied with locating already, and waved it in front of his face with 2 fast passes, released Cleo "Let's go home Cleo!" and we all 3 started running home. Have you ever seen a leprechaun in 5 layers of clothing running in a pair of clod hoppers up a slick county road? It ain't pretty.
> 
> I slowed down when we got to the pen door (the real one I made not the one the boys made yesterday) and went in. Cleo followed right behind because she knows the drill , , , lead Zuko in. He might not folow just me in, but he'd follow Cleo and he did. I sat him, gave him the bacon, released him and me and Cleo exited the pen - a ragged, muddy, and very tired Zuko headed straight for the aromatic skillet of hog manna.
> 
> We're still waiting for Maestro to show. My fingers are crossed. Cross yours too please.




Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Well just since I posted that I know he's in the area. I couldn't see him anywhere but the others are telegraphing his presence by their body language. He'll get hungry enough to come in eventually. At least now I know the yotes didn't get him.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

I found Maestro. He was dragging himself toward home in the field east of us. His hind legs are totally inoperable. He can't even stand on all fours. The vet can't see him until tomorrow after noon because tomorrow is is day for scheduled surgeries. I brought him a big bowl of food and he inhaled it. He won't let me examine him nor pick him up but he dragged himself to the north cedar tree stand and is bedded down under a thick low cedar. Terry will muzzle him tomorrow and then I'll be able to lift him into the truck and take him for his exam. This really sucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

But at least you found him before the yotes did.


----------



## Kenbo

Good luck Kevin. I hope everything turns out alright with his exam.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

We are in Kilgore Texas tonight ... I'm wondering if @Cody Killgore owns this town? We'll be here until probably noonish or later then we head back to Fannin county. Anyone along the trail holler at me and we'll split a plate of frog legs or sump'n.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

A new tool followed me home today. A late combined birthday (September) and Christmas gift from my wife that we've been saving up for a while for me to purchase. Today was a good day! Pics hopefully tomorrow - it's already late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Our son won't go to sleep (not surprising since he slept the whole 2 1/2 hour drive home), so I'm up with him. Took a pick and posted it in the what did you do in your shop today thread.

We've been saving up for this purchase since July and am so happy we finally got there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

My day was ok.
I was going through the mail, a letter from Texas to me, I could see the "pay to the order of" and many thousands $ in the little window. 
I'm thinking, finally, @Kevin is sending me my first installment of go away money.

But no, it was a voucher for money off on solar something or other.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

A personal, intimate, compassionate message to my dear friend, Brink as performed on one of my favorite shows of all time:

_It is easier to teach Manuel to speak the King's English, than to get rid of the proverbial pimple on Wood Barter's ass......._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Good one monkeyman. Touché.


----------



## Brink

Need a vid on how to get rid of it?


----------



## Kevin

Nope.


----------



## Sprung

After a couple days on antibiotics, I'm starting to get some relief from my sinus infection. Spent some time in the shop and worked on some pens. Had several great hours of father/son time while my wife was out with a friend. Spent a little more time in the shop. Went for an evening drive after dinner with my family and stopped at DQ for some treats - today was their first day open for the season. Picked up a small walnut log we came across while driving - and might go back for another log or two that were there when I've got someone to help me load them. Our son is asleep, so now my wife and I are going to settle in and watch a movie.

Just a great day today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Went for an evening drive after dinner with my family and stopped at DQ for some treats - today was their first day open for the season.



By "DQ" do you mean Dairy Queen? Because you said _"...today was their first day open for the season."_


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> By "DQ" do you mean Dairy Queen? Because you said _"...today was their first day open for the season."_



Yup. Up in our area of the world, mostly in rural or tourist areas, there are Dairy Queens that close for the winter - older ones that primarily have walk up window service and little or no indoor seating. Our local DQ isn't even a full DQ - can't get much more than desserts or pop at ours. Not many people want to go out for ice cream in the middle of winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> By "DQ" do you mean Dairy Queen? Because you said _"...today was their first day open for the season."_



I'm waiting here for the Lakeview Drive Inn in Winona to open for the season, they have homemade root beer and the traditional car hop service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I'm waiting for the Abbotts to open.


----------



## Brink

Sprung said:


> Yup. Up in our area of the world, mostly in rural or tourist areas, there are Dairy Queens that close for the winter - older ones that primarily have walk up window service and little or no indoor seating. Our local DQ isn't even a full DQ - can't get much more than desserts or pop at ours. Not many people want to go out for ice cream in the middle of winter.



My aunt and uncle had one of the last walk up Carvel's. By contract, they had to be open 10 months a year. They would close first week of December, then reopen the last week of March.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

I didn't even know they had DQs up there. I know they started in the midwest somewhere but I thought they were mainly in the south. But it never crossed my mind that a restaurant would be closed for winter. That just proves y'all shouldn't be living up there. Anywhere a DQ has to close is too cold for human existence. Who can survive very long without a Flamethrower Burger and a Dilly Bar?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

I've survived an entire lifetime with out a flamethrower burger or dilly bar. So, a little cool weather won't hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Yeah but that's about all you can do up there during the winter . . . survive.


----------



## Sprung

There's a lot of DQ's up here - and a lot of older ones in some of the smaller towns.

I think the only thing that has allowed our local DQ to thrive about a mile outside of a community of 400 people is that it's situated at the intersection of two major highways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Not bery good. Discovered an hour ago that cleo has a huge tumor on her hind qtr. maggots ceawling all in it after it ruptured it was like a stink bomb. At the vet now they gonna operate todY or tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

Damndest luck with my furry friends lately. Were in the same room Masstro was pit down in cupl weeks ago.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Damndest luck with my furry friends lately. Were in the same room Masstro was pit down in cupl weeks ago.



Uh Oh, Keep us posted, hoping for the best!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

The doc just left. Said he will operate inthe am.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sayin prayers for her my friend. Sheesh you have been hit with a lot lately.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Bad deal man - so sorry to hear about that. Keep us posted. Is it safe to assume that since she opted to wait until tomorrow that its non life threatening?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Cleo has the other doc than Maestro had. My friend Dr. Jerome was out in the field she likes being in a pasture pulling a calf better than cooped up doing surgery but she does it when she has to. But this guy seems very capable and I liked him. His tech was as good a tech I ever had the pleasure of dealing with. He's an old hippy from way back in the day so we were like long lost brothers right off the bat. 

Cleo didn't show any signs of pain at all, but imagine my horror seeing this just-ruptured tumor bigger than a gold ball with maggots crawling out of her!!! I immediately took her to the vet. It doesn't appear to be imminently life threatening, but he didn't parse his words. He said there's not really any way to know if this is malignat or where it has spread to. he said we could do xrays but that doesn;t always tell the tale. I told hiim to remove the tumor and we'd go from there. If it gives her even another month or two it's worth it to me at least to even mentally prepare for the worst if it hapens. I just don't want to lose her especially right after Maestro. Time to put my big boy pants on but it ain;t so easy.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Cleo has the other doc than Maestro had. My friend Dr. Jerome was out in the field she likes being in a pasture pulling a calf better than cooped up doing surgery but she does it when she has to. But this guy seems very capable and I liked him. His tech was as good a tech I ever had the pleasure of dealing with. He's an old hippy from way back in the day so we were like long lost brothers right off the bat.
> 
> Cleo didn't show any signs of pain at all, but imagine my horror seeing this just-ruptured tumor bigger than a gold ball with maggots crawling out of her!!! I immediately took her to the vet. It doesn't appear to be imminently life threatening, but he didn't parse his words. He said there's not really any way to know if this is malignat or where it has spread to. he said we could do xrays but that doesn;t always tell the tale. I told hiim to remove the tumor and we'd go from there. If it gives her even another month or two it's worth it to me at least to even mentally prepare for the worst if it hapens. I just don't want to lose her especially right after Maestro. Time to put my big boy pants on but it ain;t so easy.




I feel for you Kevin. It's been a week since I had to put Mya down and I still miss her like crazy. Here's hoping that Cleo makes a full and fast recovery. Sending my best vibes to you and you entire family.....and that includes the furry members as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Damn dude....I wish there something I could say or do to help you through this. I am really sad to hear this Kevin, your pooches are awesome...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kazuma78

If it helps at all Kevin, I grew up with big dogs and the females seem to frequently develop tumors. I dont think it turns out to be cancer very often. We had a female doberman that developed alot of tumors all over and one HUGE one that was at the pit of her right front leg and she lived for 4-5 years after developing these and she didnt even die from natural causes, she got hit by a car and was 13 almost 14. We also have a black lab now who is developing some but shes had them for a couple years too and they dont really affect her much. Hoping this is the only one Cleo has but if not theres a good chance from my experience that they wont hurt her really if she develops any more. Ive seen it on other dogs too and they get along fine. As long as she does ok in surgery I think you have a good chance that she will be ok.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

kazuma78 said:


> If it helps at all Kevin, I grew up with big dogs and the females seem to frequently develop tumors. I dont think it turns out to be cancer very often. We had a female doberman that developed alot of tumors all over and one HUGE one that was at the pit of her right front leg and she lived for 4-5 years after developing these and she didnt even die from natural causes, she got hit by a car and was 13 almost 14. We also have a black lab now who is developing some but shes had them for a couple years too and they dont really affect her much. Hoping this is the only one Cleo has but if not theres a good chance from my experience that they wont hurt her really if she develops any more. Ive seen it on other dogs too and they get along fine. As long as she does ok in surgery I think you have a good chance that she will be ok.




Thanks everyone for your thoughts - Josh thank you for all you have done for me (can I mention what?) and especially for your insight about the tunors that the first real hope I've been told by anyone. I didn't know they were so common. I'll make sure to update as I find out. The doctor told me not to expect to hear anything until sometime after dinner. They take an hour so that would be after 1 pm my time but I'm thinking it'll probably be closer to 2 before I hear anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78

I'm still praying it goes well. But yeah from my experience with tumors on dogs it's fairly common. Even my wife said that their dogs got them frequently. It's always somewhat concerning because they shouldn't get them but they do. As long as they don't impede movement or cause something specifically bad they probably won't hurt her. I'm guessing they will find hers benign. But that's from my personal experience. And you can share whatever you want haha it was just a present for everything you do here for the site and members.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

I just got a call from Bill the hippy tech. He said they hadn't started surgery yet but were about to. He said they wanted to get her fever all the way down first and that they finally had. He said she responded very well to the antibiotics and they were about to put her under. He said for me to call around 4:30 and he'd tell me how she's doing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## kazuma78

Any word on Cleo yet?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

kazuma78 said:


> Any word on Cleo yet?



He got mostly through telling me how things went but had an emergency and has to call back to finish telling me, but here's what I know. She came through the surgery great. She's walking around and feeling good. She's already eaten a full meal and is feeling good. He said she has that same smile on her face as when I brought her in yesterday. The maggots were only on the surface and not under the skin he said. They were able to get the entire mass and yet still had enough skin left to be able to sew her up so no worries about having an open wound and having to pack it daily. 

What I didn't get a chance to ask is whether or not the doctor thought it was cancerous, but I'm not sure he would be able to tell me that until the lab results get back which is gonna be 10 days to 2 weeks. So all in all I'm very hopeful. He said he wants her to stay overnight and I went ahead and got her her summer shear job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## kazuma78

That's great news! Glad to hear it! Hopefully it's benign, I'm thinking that's most likely. I'll keep her in my prayers. Dogs are awesome animals and I'm glad you get more time with Cleo. I'm thinking she probably has plenty left.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Kevin! I'm relieved for you. She will be home in no time. I had a chocolate lab female that had a big mass that busted on her leg, kinda the same thing. Like you said it stunk like crazy from the infection, but once it broke it healed right up and the lump went away. Sounds like Cleo had a different kind of mass though. Glad things went well for her.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Exhausting day at work, smoking busy and training the rookie to boot! I'd look for sympathy but given the fact I only worked 3 days in March I don't think I'll get any. Going to go hang some drywall and unwind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Good to hear shes on the mend Kevin !


----------



## Brink

Today was awesome!

I worked with door open.



 

Moma took me to "Walkway over the Hudson"



 



 



 

Then we had nice candlelight eats.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass

I never, ever sleep during the day. Usually cannot physically do it. Today I took a 2 hour nap. I was so tired my eyes hurt, guess I needed it. Feel much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Today was awesome!
> 
> I worked with door open.
> 
> View attachment 76374
> 
> Moma took me to "Walkway over the Hudson"
> 
> View attachment 76375
> 
> View attachment 76377
> 
> View attachment 76378
> 
> Then we had nice candlelight eats.
> 
> View attachment 76371


You two rock together! I saw that when I met you guys.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Today was going well, for a Monday, until a friend criticized my cylinder repair.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I would have just used JB Weld.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rockb

Well Kevin, since you asked, here's a note for all the guys who are too warm, too cold, or too (something else here). Count your blessings........they're easy to take for granted. 
Next time your wife/best friend says you oughtta have that thing looked at...say "yes dear" and then do it. Got diagnosed with a skin cancer on my ear...that was last Fall, work closing down for the winter...decided to hold off 'til now. Spent this morning in the hospital getting "reconstructed" after having a chunk (medical term) of my ear removed last Friday. It's ugly but the surgeon was amazing....nurses were great.......but looking at a week downtime while things grow back together. Bottom line, all goood but I shoulda got on it sooner.....
Will have a little shop time though......tryin' to figure out how to tape a sandwich bag over my ear to keep sawdust out.....Doc DK? 

Be healthy guys,
Rocky

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

A friend of mine is going through something like that too only it is on his nose. I have the doc check me regularly, spent to many years in the sun when I was a youngster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hi rocky! Good to hear from ya....

Have you tried ear muffs? 



rockb said:


> Well Kevin, since you asked, here's a note for all the guys who are too warm, too cold, or too (something else here). Count your blessings........they're easy to take for granted.
> Next time your wife/best friend says you oughtta have that thing looked at...say "yes dear" and then do it. Got diagnosed with a skin cancer on my ear...that was last Fall, work closing down for the winter...decided to hold off 'til now. Spent this morning in the hospital getting "reconstructed" after having a chunk (medical term) of my ear removed last Friday. It's ugly but the surgeon was amazing....nurses were great.......but looking at a week downtime while things grow back together. Bottom line, all goood but I shoulda got on it sooner.....
> Will have a little shop time though......tryin' to figure out how to tape a sandwich bag over my ear to keep sawdust out.....Doc DK?
> 
> Be healthy guys,
> Rocky


----------



## rockb

Hey Marc, not yet...don't have any but I have lots of sandwich bags....one a day...usually. ; )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I started out the day by sticking a chisel in my hand. Apparently Monday decided to stick around an extra day. At least it was a sharp chisel so cut clean. Although I hear an occasional small blood sacrifice does appease the wood gods so......

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Blood. ..sweat and tears pen blank?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

On break of Day 4 of a hands on Steam Turbine training class.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

We just crossed the Texas border half an hour ago and stopped immediately in Wascom for some much needed DQ tacos and onion rings. Time to hit the road again for the final 3.3 hour leg home. It's been the most fun we've had since our honeymoon in West by God Virginia.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

We. Are. Home. Holiday is officially over. My wife yelled no no when I said that into the microphone it is not over until tomorrow LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> We. Are. Home. Holiday is officially over. My wife yelled no no when I said that into the microphone it is not over until tomorrow LOL



Good to have you back Kevin, Texas just ain't the same without you! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Today, as well as yesterday were very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today, as well as yesterday were very nice.



What about tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

It was a long, tiring day in the shop today with problem after problem on my bench build. When I woke up this morning and very purposefully poured myself a bowl of coffee, I should have known then, that it wasn't going to go well today.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Don't feel too bad Ken I broke a $400 wheel on my wife's car today when I slammed into a pot hole. Our county road commish is going to get a visit from me tomorrow and this wheel is going to land hard on his desk whether he's in his offiice or not. I may go to jail but this is the final straw. Our roads are worse than some roads I've driven on in central and south America in the 80s! We the landowners on my county road are at the point of hiring an attorney to sue the county and the commissioner even if the attorney tells us we don't have a case because we know funds are being embezzled and we have to force someone's hand somehow. 

That's how my day went. It'll probably be worse for me tomorrow but I'm pissed and ready for a fight. When I get that way I don't much give a damn about the consequences.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Painted deck railing today... all day... F'ing glad thats over

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Drove all day yesterday and today- 2 conclusions- Wow Idaho is a wild state with beautiful varied scenery. Number 2- I am not nearly as young as I used to be- I am Tired...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Drove all day yesterday and today- 2 conclusions- Wow Idaho is a wild state with beautiful varied scenery. Number 2- I am not nearly as young as I used to be- I am Tired...........



I have a good friend that lives in Emmitt ID. I went to stay a week with him a couple of years ago and it is beautiful country that varies greatly. Being in Texas I flew there!


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> I have a good friend that lives in Emmitt ID. I went to stay a week with him a couple of years ago and it is beautiful country that varies greatly. Being in Texas I flew there!



Tony, I came down 95 right by Emmett. Beautiful time of year to drive that road. The Salmon river country is beautiful. I drove- towing a trailer.
I am now one 1100 lb planer richer but have an empty pocket book.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Great day today. Church this morning. Made my wife brunch after church - lemon blueberry muffins with a streusel topping and lemon glaze and egg bake in a hollowed out loaf of bread. (Yes, I actually made these - I'm a better cook than my wife and, while I'm not as good of a baker as she is, I'm halfway decent at baking too.) Been enjoying time with my family today. Now off to Bible Study this evening - then probably watch a movie with my family after that!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks delicious! Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Great day today. Church this morning. Made my wife brunch after church - lemon blueberry muffins with a streusel topping and lemon glaze and egg bake in a hollowed out loaf of bread. (Yes, I actually made these - I'm a better cook than my wife and, while I'm not as good of a baker as she is, I'm halfway decent at baking too.) Been enjoying time with my family today. Now off to Bible Study this evening - then probably watch a movie with my family after that!
> 
> View attachment 78090
> 
> View attachment 78089



That looks incredible Matt, I'm sure she enjoyed it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

My wife and I had a great day today. Although it was bit painful for her.




I drew this up for her and she wanted it a tattoo on her arm. Our grandson says he loves us to the moon and stars at bedtime when hes here on Fridays. He's 3....
So we went to the tattoo shop and got it done. The guy who did was named Kevin Brady. He's the guy who drew up the Dr. Feelgood cover for Motley Crue. Of course I had to show him my tattoo of the album cover. He wants a picture of it. And he offered to clean it (redo) up for me for free!
Woohoo!
So I'll be going in sometime soon to get it done. He was such a mellow dude....real easy going. Not all antsy and needed to chat himself up. I like that.

I think Michele's tattoo came out great. She's happy with it...it took almost 2 hours! She was pretty much squirming to be done at that point....

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Kevin

About to follow my daughter to the hospital - my 3rd grand son arrives this morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> About to follow my daughter to the hospital - my 3rd grand son arrives this morning.



Congratulations !!!!! Keep us posted

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Congratulations !!!!! Keep us posted



Got here safe & sound just waiting on her room.


----------



## ripjack13

Third times a charm! Congratulations Gramps!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Took the day off from work, major migraine headache, haven't had one like this in a long time. Starting to feel a little better but man do these things take it out of you.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

Sorry to hear it man. Never had a migraine and rarely get headaches, but when I do I'm always reminded how lucky I am not to be having a migraine because I have a cousin who gets them all the time and they are debilitating. Hope you get better soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Took the day off from work, major migraine headache, haven't had one like this in a long time. Starting to feel a little better but man do these things take it out of you.



Sorry to hear that, Greg. I tend to get migraines somewhat often - they're never fun. Glad that you're starting to feel a little better. Hopefully you'll have complete relief soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good day today, slept in, drank coffee, got my laundry and dishes done, mowed the lawn, planted a maple tree in the back yard, and I just got the charcoal going for a BBQ ribeye steak with bacon mashed potatoes. A great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Good day today, slept in, drank coffee, got my laundry and dishes done, mowed the lawn, planted a maple tree in the back yard, and I just got the charcoal going for a BBQ ribeye steak with bacon mashed potatoes. A great day!



That is a great day Greg, enjoy it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Grilling season is here 
Steak Kabobs with Teriaki 
Chicken Kabobs with Spicy Mango
Scotch with water

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

Greg, I like the sounds of your meal and, Scott, yours looks great!

I was going to grill some chicken tonight, but with 30+ mph winds and gusts close to 50 mph, there was no chance of the grill staying lit - or even of it not getting blown across the patio.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Third times a charm! Congratulations Gramps!



First and second time were charms too. Here's Conner (the oldest twin by a minute or two) holding his baby brother . . . .

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Grilling season is here
> Steak Kabobs with Teriaki
> Chicken Kabobs with Spicy Mango
> Scotch with water
> View attachment 78647



Yummy on all counts. However if you and Gail ever make it down here I will teach you how to grill. I don't see any smoke at all. I'm sure it tasted great but that is not grilling. It's indoor cooking . . . . outside. Radiant burners?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Funny you say that. As I was eating it I thought it would be better with smoke. Both chicken and steak would have been. Cherry would have been perfect. Skeet would too.


----------



## Kenbo

Next weekend, the off roading club is taking a bunch of newcomers to the sport, out for a day of off roading. Myself and another member decided that today, we would drive up to the planned trail and do an all day scouting run so that we don't have any surprises next Saturday. We met at the predetermined location and then headed another hour north to the last gas station before we went into the woods. About 5 minutes before reaching the gas station, the other rig calls me on the CB to say that his rig is making a funny noise and as soon as we get to the station he wants to check it out. Bottom line? Blown apart U-joint on the passenger side. I wasn't about to hit the trail as a lone rig (don't off road alone. It's just asking for trouble) so I dropped the top on the Jeep and Mrs Kenbo and I headed home after getting our friend's rig on a flatbed. Not exactly the day that we planned, but Mrs Kenbo and I had a good time.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ken your Jeep is looking awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today is the first day of my 5 day staycation! I am starting by going to pick up a bunch of tools that I won the bids on in an auction. I'll post picks later. I plan to work on Kevins saw (more pics) and work on getting more done on the set up of my shop!!!! See ya later I have old tools to pick up!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

That's good news because it might stop raining this year sometime. Maybe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I drove into town and ran some errands. Parked in the grocery store and went it and got my possibles and came back out, all in a pouring monsoon and high wind. Turned the key and guess what? The CPS went out again. I just hung my head lol. Wife is at work and I wasn't about to ask my dad to get out in this stuff. He'd be pissed I didn't call but he won't know. I called a cab and loaded my groceries. I live out in the countryside and she wasn't familiar with my road. I didn't tell her we were going to have to ford a fast running creek right before getting to our little spread. So when we topped the hill and started down into the low spot where the creek was running across the road she stopped and just looked at me and said _"I ain't crossin that."_. I said _"You will if you want your fare. I can walk from here but I ain't gonna do it. It's safe everyone on this road crosses it like this all the time just go SLOW." _

We made it fine of course. If the creek ran any higher or faster it would be impassable. It does look daunting to the uninitiated. I'll go back to town tomorrow and replace the CPS. In the meantime I am not stuck at home I have 3 other vehicles none registered but all ready to go. That's how my day has been. Can always get worse just hope it doesn't.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I drove into town and ran some errands. Parked in the grocery store and went it and got my possibles and came back out, all in a pouring monsoon and high wind. Turned the key and guess what? The CPS went out again. I just hung my head lol. Wife is at work and I wasn't about to ask my dad to get out in this stuff. He'd be pissed I didn't call but he won't know. I called a cab and loaded my groceries. I live out in the countryside and she wasn't familiar with my road. I didn't tell her we were going to have to ford a fast running creek right before getting to our little spread. So when we topped the hill and started down into the low spot where the creek was running across the road she stopped and just looked at me and said _"I ain't crossin that."_. I said _"You will if you want your fare. I can walk from here but I ain't gonna do it. It's safe everyone on this road crosses it like this all the time just go SLOW." _
> 
> We made it fine of course. If the creek ran any higher or faster it would be impassable. It does look daunting to the uninitiated. I'll go back to town tomorrow and replace the CPS. In the meantime I am not stuck at home I have 3 other vehicles none registered but all ready to go. That's how my day has been. Can always get worse just hope it doesn't.



That sucks Kevin, hope tomorrow is better my man! Tony


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> That sucks Kevin, hope tomorrow is better my man! Tony



Thanks Tony. It's all good. I tipped her $10 on a $15 fare and she was tickled pink. Down here that's a big tip but I haven't ridden in a cab since I can remember. They're the only game in town but she's used to taking the drunks from the VA to the VFW and they don't tip much if any. A NYC cabbie would probably kick my ass for giving a $10 tip unless it was a 10 minute ride lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I wanted to work on my shop set up today but it has been raining since yesterday and I can't cut the sheet goods outside like I wanted to. I can't even get them inside to cut them and besides I don't have room for that yet. So I cruised craigslist, found a drum sander, I made arrangements with the seller to drive down to Toledo, oh to pick it up on Tuesday. A performax 16-32. Pics when I get it home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

woodtickgreg said:


> I wanted to work on my shop set up today but it has been raining since yesterday and I can't cut the sheet goods outside like I wanted to. I can't even get them inside to cut them and besides I don't have room for that yet. So I cruised craigslist, found a drum sander, I made arrangements with the seller to drive down to Toledo, oh to pick it up on Tuesday. A performax 16-32. Pics when I get it home.


too bad man i have one i cannnot give away on craigslist. Almost new very little use , just dont use it am asking good price in NM list and saginaw, if one you look at is no good i will be comming thru in the next week after trip to indy thanks cl @woodtickgreg if ya want picts can post some today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Post me a link and I'll check it out. I'll try and find it in the saginaw cl too.
edit: Was it this one!


----------



## woodintyuuu

yes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

woodintyuuu said:


> yes


I'll let you know, going to check out the other one on tuesday, I have a deposit on it.


----------



## woodintyuuu

probably could make ya a good deal . thanks cl


----------



## woodtickgreg

woodintyuuu said:


> probably could make ya a good deal . thanks cl


I appreciate that Cliff, But like I said I have a deposit on it already and a deal made with the seller. It is in good shape and has a rolling stand, extensions etc. Had I known you had one I would have dealt with you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I did the 3 hour round trip tonight and it was worth it. The sander was in excellent condition and came with the stand, extension tables, and roller base, extra paper strips, cleaning stick, and owners manual. I'm very happy and it helped out a fellow that needed some cash too. I'll get some pics when I get it put back together. It was a heavy sucker to carry out of his basement by myself, I'm getting to old for that crap. lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Today was great!
We went on a walk.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

That looks more like dangling not walking....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I went and used the weed wacker for the first time since last year. Michele has been doing it for me since surgery.
So...I was all gung ho. I did this pile of weeds and the other and on n on....then I decided to make a path in the woods next to our stream for the grand kiddo to play around on...
I went in about 10-15 yards and went to town on everything in my way.....
It looks great! So I stopped cuz enough looked good , it looked done...for now.
So Michele came to see what I had accomplished and how I feeling.
I said I felt ok..but just itchy from all the weeds and stuff stuck to me.
She looked at this one vive I had weed whackered all up...

Um..Marc....that's poison ivy....you're covered in it.



Not good....not good at all....I have started to itch. Even after my shower....

She thinks I might have to go get some stuff at the walk in center.....

yay for me....

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh brother that's not good, There is some stuff that linemen use for that after you make contact, but I don't know what it is.
This is my friend itchy and scratchy.....think ren and stimpy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Got my storage shed ready for concrete- formed in the ends -a sidewalk and a slab for kiln. moved and screeded off 8 yds of gravel- Thank goodness for the orange beast. of course this was the hottest day of the year. 92 - I am  and tireddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

How are you feeling @ripjack13 ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's just on my legs. Got a prednisone script for it. 
I used stuff called tec nu to wash up after. But i had few spots that were bleeding on my legs cuz i wore shorts and just minor scrapes but they want to be sure it didn't get infected.
and...I have calamine pink legs now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> It's just on my legs. Got a prednisone script for it.
> I used stuff called tec nu to wash up after. But i had few spots that were bleeding on my legs cuz i wore shorts and just minor scrapes but they want to be sure it didn't get infected.
> and...I have calamine pink legs now...


pink legs!!  Oh no- Ya been watchin too many of those Bruce- ooppps I mean Catlyn posts....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

tec nu, that was the stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

How's the poison ivy today @ripjack13


----------



## ripjack13

Itchy n scratchy.....I keep itchin em with my shoe....feels good but looks like hell when im done....


----------



## woodtickgreg

woodtickgreg said:


> How's the poison ivy today @ripjack13


Bummer dude, I've had poison oak many times but never poison ivy, reaction is the same though. Like they say, try not to scratch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Try?....yea....
I do try not to.....but my shoe wins more often...


----------



## Sprung

Ouch, Marc... Stop scratching and I hope it heals up quick for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Interesting discovery I just made....
Lamisil Spray stops the itch....yep the athletes foot stuff. Omg it's actually soothingly cool on my legs....

Let's wait n see if my legs fall off or get turned into alligator skin....


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Interesting discovery I just made....
> Lamisil Spray stops the itch....yep the athletes foot stuff.



The thing about Lamisil is that it actually has a delayed reaction with the urushiol (the nasty stuff in the poison oak/ivy/sumac) and you are going to break out 5 times worse tomorrow! 




























Not really I just wanted to see if you're paying attention. 

Marc, I used to never be affected by the stuff but several years ago my 'immunity' to it vanished. Sort of like my heat tolerance seems to be trying to do to me. So naturally being the research nerd I am I researched everything and tried everything each time I'd come in from logging and had gotten it on me somewhere. Different things seem to work best for different people. For me, Zanfel works best. You have to follow the directions (foam it up real good before applying it and scrub affected areas like a madman) but this is something you need to have in hand right now. Since you know you have urushiol plants and your grand kiddo is inevitably going to get into it too, go ahead and stock a couple tubes now because if you wash it off with this stuff within the first couple hours your reaction will be minimal and if within the first half hour or so you may not have one at all.

There have been times after I showered with it and the next day my wife ask _"Are you sure you even got into any?"_ it works that well. At least for me. Just find out what works best for you and keep it in house. You can experiment with treatments by once a month or so by logging in woods heavily laden with it and falling in it or sawing through the vines on trees and spraying it on your arms.  

One last tip: when you are working in areas known to have it, wear gloves the entire time because you can transfer the urushiol simply by contact. The gloves are essential so that when the time comes to relieve yourself . . . . . . (don't ask me how I learned this).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Doin a epsom salt compress and paste thing....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man, I know how bad that whole deal sucks! I feel for ya my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

Spent a lot of the day at the local children's hospital. Two year old granddaughter had seizures yesterday. 

They still don't know why. Small temp but all scans and bloodwork and stuff is coming back normal. EEG results tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## NYWoodturner

kweinert said:


> Spent a lot of the day at the local children's hospital. Two year old granddaughter had seizures yesterday.
> 
> They still don't know why. Small temp but all scans and bloodwork and stuff is coming back normal. EEG results tomorrow.


Hope everything works out Ken.


----------



## Schroedc

@kweinert - Hope everything tests out ok for her and it was just an isolated incident

@ripjack13 - We used to use Fels-Naptha bar soap to wash up after poison ivy exposure and I never had a reaction as long as I used it.

@Brink - That picture doesn't look like a walk, looks more like a flying monkey to me......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Ken that's so scary I am really hoping it is nothing serious. Please keep us updated. 

Colin fels naptha is also in my shower.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Having a good day, working on my shop and pulling wire for the lights. Just stopped for a bit to go to home depot to get more wire and get a pizza for dinner. The pizza is delicious and now I'm going back to the shop to work some more.


----------



## Kevin

Im standing in dominoes waiting to pay to pizza too - taking to grand boys for a spell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

kweinert said:


> Spent a lot of the day at the local children's hospital. Two year old granddaughter had seizures yesterday.
> 
> They still don't know why. Small temp but all scans and bloodwork and stuff is coming back normal. EEG results tomorrow.



All the tests came back normal. She had a small sinus infection that went into a stomach thing. So she wasn't eating quite right, not drinking quite enough, and running around in the sunshine.

No indications of organic seizure issues, just a one off due to circumstances.

She's back home now and recovering nicely.

Thank you all for all your thoughts and prayers. They are very much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tell her that's what happens when you don't eat your veggies....
Kidding...

I'm glad to hear she's ok now. I have a 3yr old grandson (oops...3-1/2!) and I have no idea what I would do if something like that happened.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

That's great news Ken. I was thinking about your g-daughter while holding my newest g-son yesterday. So happy it isn't something chronic to be concerned about.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I just tried tried to burn my shop down......

The remote unit I use with my dust collector shorted out in the outlet and melted the wiring. Luckily I caught it before it was more than just smoke and got it shut down. On hold with customer service now to see if I can get it replaced under warranty and then to rewire the dust collector to use it with a manual switch instead of the wireless remote.......


----------



## Kevin

Whoa daddy that was close. My shoip is a tinderbox just waiting for one spark. I have to make cleaning it a priority. Glad you dodged that bullet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Schroedc said:


> I just tried tried to burn my shop down......
> 
> The remote unit I use with my dust collector shorted out in the outlet and melted the wiring. Luckily I caught it before it was more than just smoke and got it shut down. On hold with customer service now to see if I can get it replaced under warranty and then to rewire the dust collector to use it with a manual switch instead of the wireless remote.......


Ah crap man...glad you caught it. What make was it, in case rest of us need to be on the alert.


----------



## Schroedc

TimR said:


> Ah crap man...glad you caught it. What make was it, in case rest of us need to be on the alert.



It was the yellow one that woodcraft sells. Their customer service was good, they are replacing it with no questions asked. 

I did a little failure analysis (I used to build and repair circuit boards for a living in the long ago) and what it looks like was that the outlet on the box you plug your dust collector into got loose and was causing arcing inside the socket which of course generated heat and melted the plug and socket. I inspected the wiring inside the box and the wiring inside the cord to my dust collector and found no scorching or heat damage to the insulation so I'm pretty confident I just got one with a bad socket or over time the socket got loose for one reason or another and poof!

Also- I did talk to the store I do business with when I'm in the twin cities and he said he hasn't had a single complaint. it was the same story with the customer service people so I'm figuring an isolated incident. You can get a feeling talking to folks if this was a more widespread issue and I didn't get that vibe at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

YIKES!!!! glad to hear you didn't burn it up...or well...down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Close Brother - Close!!! Glad it worked out the way it did.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked day job, hot and sticky here so the truck never shut off and the ac was blasting, worked part time job and it rained so all the landscapers come in to get parts when that happens. Came home and finished the electrical in the shop for the lights, tested every plug and all is good, 2 circuits at 20 amps each, 5 recepticals for each circuit. Going to run all flourescents. I'll probably have to get a few more, can't have too much light. A good day all in all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Colin - glad you were there and caught it in time. We definitely would not have wanted to see a post about your shop burning down...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Goin to Mystic Aquarium with the wife n grand kiddo....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man...my lens is scratched up...I'll get a betterpic later and upload it.


----------



## ripjack13

There we go...toothpaste cleans lenses!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a great pic Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

Mine sucked.

My oldest died in her sleep last night. No idea why at the moment, but 37 is way too early.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> Mine sucked.
> 
> My oldest died in her sleep last night. No idea why at the moment, but 37 is way too early.



That is just terrible! I can't even imagine it. I'm so sorry to hear this Ken. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Whoa daddy that was close. My shoip is a tinderbox just waiting for one spark. I have to make cleaning it a priority. Glad you dodged that bullet!




Glad u caught it in time !


----------



## manbuckwal

kweinert said:


> Mine sucked.
> 
> My oldest died in her sleep last night. No idea why at the moment, but 37 is way too early.



Sorry for your loss Ken !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

kweinert said:


> Mine sucked.
> 
> My oldest died in her sleep last night. No idea why at the moment, but 37 is way too early.


Wow, that one caught me by surprise. I'm stunned and so sad for you. So sorry to hear this news Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

So sorry to hear that Ken. I can't imagine what you and your family must be going through. Know that out hearts are with you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

kweinert said:


> Mine sucked.
> 
> My oldest died in her sleep last night. No idea why at the moment, but 37 is way too early.



Ken, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't begin to imagine your sadness. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man....Ken...I am truly saddened. My condolences go out to you and your family....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

Thank you all.


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> View attachment 81858
> 
> Thank you all.



Well it's surely insignificant in the light of things, but we just wanted your family to know your Wood Barter family is thinking about y'all and out hearts are with you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well...I just got news from the doc. I need rotator cuff surgery. Scheduled it for the end of this month. I'll be in an immobilizer for a month! Man...I'm going to go stir crazy....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Well...I just got news from the doc. I need rotator cuff surgery. Scheduled it for the end of this month. I'll be in an immobilizer for a month! Man...I'm going to go stir crazy....


Dude, your going to be the bionic man soon!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I gotta love my local habitat for humanity restore, I scored 2 more t8 4 bulb light fixtures for the shop and a nice brand new persian rug for the living room. And cheap too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I just got home from my weekly show in Rochester. It is a long day. On the road by 7 am, and we don't tear down until almost 9pm. Sales were nuts today which is good but man am I running low on a lot of inventory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger

kweinert said:


> Mine sucked.
> 
> My oldest died in her sleep last night. No idea why at the moment, but 37 is way too early.


Been there, 10 years ago yesterday, and yes it does suck. Take care and it does get easier, just takes a long while.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> Mine sucked.
> 
> My oldest died in her sleep last night. No idea why at the moment, but 37 is way too early.



I'm so sorry to hear this. Don't know how I missed this. We're all here for you.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Hate to hear that Marc - Ive know some pretty tough fellas that got derailed for months with that surgery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I put in a solid 10 hours working on my shop today! Was a great day, i'm wupped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> Hate to hear that Marc - Ive know some pretty tough fellas that got derailed for months with that surgery.



I hear, and read stuff on it. The doc is saying I wont be able to really use my arm for about 6 months. Immobilized for a whole month too. I need to go get fitted for one of the immobilizers next week or the week after. Get physical also. My neck surgery wasn't even this intricate as this. Just bam..your're done. Don't do anything that hurts. And see ya in 6 weeks.....


----------



## woodtickgreg

The shoulder is the most complex muscle, tendon, joint in the human body and very easy to screw up. What I know from talking to therapist while I was in therapy for my bicep rupture is to take it very slow. Do exactly what the therapist and the doctor say you can and can't do. If you screw it up after the surgery you may never get the full use of it again. This is definitely a case of time does heal all wounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yep....I need full range in my job.....man...I'm getting antsy to go back to work...

Michele is putting together a list of honey dos for me to finish before i get sliced up....
I would love to rearrang my shop into the garage....but that would take forever and a day....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

kweinert said:


> Mine sucked.
> 
> My oldest died in her sleep last night. No idea why at the moment, but 37 is way too early.



Ken, I am very sorry to hear about your loss - so sudden and unexpected.



ripjack13 said:


> Well...I just got news from the doc. I need rotator cuff surgery. Scheduled it for the end of this month. I'll be in an immobilizer for a month! Man...I'm going to go stir crazy....



My wife's uncle just had rotator cuff surgery not long ago. When we saw him the other day when we were still in Illinois visiting family, we saw him on the first day he could go without the immobilizer or a sling - 6 weeks after surgery. Will be at least another 5 or 6 months before he's able to go back to work. I don't remember how long my dad was off work when he had rotator cuff surgery, but it was a while.

As Greg said, this is something that you'll want to do exactly as the doc says - don't want it to get even more messed up. Hope surgery and recovery go well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Well...I just got news from the doc. I need rotator cuff surgery. Scheduled it for the end of this month. I'll be in an immobilizer for a month! Man...I'm going to go stir crazy....



Somehow I missed this until now. You've really been through it last year and this. Take care of yourself don't overdo the honey-do list and make it even worse.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Took the day off for the fourth and had some fun with a friend. Today I am heading to Toledo to buy an old delta variable speed bench top drill press and a dust collector. Pics when I return. Road trip!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Made it back from Toledo, scored a very nice like new Delta variable speed bench top drill press and a decent dust collector with extras. Pics will be in my new shop thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have been emailing a guy back and forth about a PSI tempest cyclone, He has been out of town, I might get to pick it up next saturday. Fingers crossed.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Somehow I missed this until now. You've really been through it last year and this. Take care of yourself don't overdo the honey-do list and make it even worse.



Some days I really feel like Humpty Dumpty.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson

ripjack13 said:


> I hear, and read stuff on it. The doc is saying I wont be able to really use my arm for about 6 months. Immobilized for a whole month too. I need to go get fitted for one of the immobilizers next week or the week after. Get physical also. My neck surgery wasn't even this intricate as this. Just bam..your're done. Don't do anything that hurts. And see ya in 6 weeks.....


Are they going to open up your shoulder, or do it orthoscopically? I had a shoulder scoped about 10 years ago, right before I got out of the service, the doc said all he could do was clean it up a little. It was a long recovery, and it is about the same now as before the surgery. Not a lot you can do for worn out shoulders I guess. My shoulders are my chief complaint these days, both of them pop constantly from impingement's, Good luck on yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

barry richardson said:


> Are they going to open up your shoulder, or do it orthoscopically? I had a shoulder scoped about 10 years ago, right before I got out of the service, the doc said all he could do was clean it up a little. It was a long recovery, and it is about the same now as before the surgery. Not a lot you can do for worn out shoulders I guess. My shoulders are my chief complaint these days, both of them pop constantly from impingement's, Good luck on yours!



OPEN SESAME!




I'm going to 2 more doc's this week. 2nd & 3rd opinions....I'm cool with that. More the merrier, but it still will probably happen. physical therapy has been painful and after I'm done with the session, I feel like hell for a few days after. Specially if I had 2 sessions in 2 days...
Ice on my shoulder and ice in my whiskey helps greatly....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm having one of those days where I should probably stay away from power tools..... The day starts with a customer in the store dropping a 150.00 fountain pen nib first onto the floor, Then my new central air unit stops working so the shop is now up over 80 degrees (Had to throw all my catalyzed resin in the fridge to keep it from kicking over if this takes too long to fix) and to top it off I managed to drop both my detail gouge and my favorite skew sharp end first onto concrete......

I wonder if it's too early to start drinking.......

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I'm having one of those days where I should probably stay away from power tools..... The day starts with a customer in the store dropping a 150.00 fountain pen nib first onto the floor, Then my new central air unit stops working so the shop is now up over 80 degrees (Had to throw all my catalyzed resin in the fridge to keep it from kicking over if this takes too long to fix) and to top it off I managed to drop both my detail gouge and my favorite skew sharp end first onto concrete......
> 
> I wonder if it's too early to start drinking.......



It's 5 o'clock somewhere.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

Schroedc said:


> I'm having one of those days where I should probably stay away from power tools..... The day starts with a customer in the store dropping a 150.00 fountain pen nib first onto the floor, Then my new central air unit stops working so the shop is now up over 80 degrees (Had to throw all my catalyzed resin in the fridge to keep it from kicking over if this takes too long to fix) and to top it off I managed to drop both my detail gouge and my favorite skew sharp end first onto concrete......
> 
> I wonder if it's too early to start drinking.......



Ouch ... though sometimes the nib is much cheaper and easier to repair than the rest of the pen, that might have been a blessing in disguise.

What kind of fountain pen and nib? If it's a standard kit (such as Jr Gent) and the feed isn't broken, I've got a spare nib you can have. It came fitted to a Churchill kit from Exotic Blanks, when I bought it I opted for the Heritance nib upgrade (which comes as an extra nib.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Internet has been out all day,no eta of when it will be back up. Wow Internet is out in all of Michigan from what I here. Only so much I can do with a phone.


----------



## Schroedc

duncsuss said:


> Ouch ... though sometimes the nib is much cheaper and easier to repair than the rest of the pen, that might have been a blessing in disguise.
> 
> What kind of fountain pen and nib? If it's a standard kit (such as Jr Gent) and the feed isn't broken, I've got a spare nib you can have. It came fitted to a Churchill kit from Exotic Blanks, when I bought it I opted for the Heritance nib upgrade (which comes as an extra nib.)


Thanks for the offer. I happened to have a spare nib from one I switched out to a chisel tip for a caligrapher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Been tending this pork butt today, keeping the smoke rolling, finally done. Fixin some chopped apple salad, that was my grandma's recipe, to go with it. Salivating.....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Internet has been out all day,no eta of when it will be back up. Wow Internet is out in all of Michigan from what I here. Only so much I can do with a phone.



I have frontier and mine worked yesterday. Who do you have?


----------



## woodtickgreg

gman2431 said:


> I have frontier and mine worked yesterday. Who do you have?


It is wow cable, it was out in Michigan and parts of Ohio, I'm back up now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Went logging this afternoon. Not FBE (too damn hot in that jungle) but ERC this time. Wished I could've started early this a.m. but there was other things going at the site and I had to wait my turn. I only brought back 7 today but they are all fat long and straight. Nice lumber in these.





Wife is grilling steaks and I am laying back being served. Sure am liking this.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

This wasn't today it was yesterday. I went in and got some more yesterday and was going to go back today but I just didn't have the energy. I slept until 8:30 this a.m. and had no energy to even go outside until noon. This was after 2 days cleanup had already taken place . . . 



 

A picture is very deceiving sometimes. This root ball is in a ravine that is over 8' lower than where Hilda is sitting . . . 



 



My truck said it was 103 at just before 5 yesterday when I took my last water break. I didn't get a full load again because I just can't go in the heat anymore. And since I'm using a tractor instead of my skidsteer the actuall physical work is AT LEAST 10 times more strenuous with no helper. 



 



 

I just felt lucky to make it home. I have had to eat my words more than once in my life, and now that I obviously cannot take the heat any longer like I used to be able to, I honestly prayed it would start snowing yesterday just for about 20 minutes. Not long enough to make the ground muddy when it melted, just long enough to give new life and let me load at least 7 more logs. But alas, prayer doesn't really ever work.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123

That should keep you milling til Labor Day. Maybe even Halloween. I am with you on the heat. Working on my chicken pen early in the AM and quit about 10AM and don't start up again til about 7:30PM til about 9.


----------



## ironman123

Oh and I am not going tyo make chicken lip pie out of my chickens.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

I can mill all day in this heat no problem. I will have them milled as fast as I have the time to allow for milling. I just can't log in this heat like I could before. Logging and milling are 2 different universes especially when you're crawling off and on a tractor over 100 times in 6 hours of logging. Just getting on and off that tractor alone takes it right out of you in this heat not counting the demanding physical labor while doing the actual clearing, felling, limbing, and bucking. And then the loading with tongs on a tractor, alone, is the killer.

The farm hand that works there said he hopes he can last until 56 like I did but that he is 36 and hit the same exact wall this year that I did. I'm not complaining - I lasted a good bit. Ain't dead yet either and can still make a hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I hit the wall a couple years back, can't take the heat anymore either. I'm 55 now and I just accept it and do what I can and wait for cooler weather. I have no desire to move south in my golden years as they say. I'll stay right here in my northern climate in Michigan where I can work in the cool weather. It's very hot here now, in the 90's and the humidity is way up too, I stay in the ac as much as possible, but this heat will pass, fall is one of my favorite seasons. I'm not crazy about sub zero temps, but I can deal with that better than the heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

No details, but just a really rough day here for my family - and with it comes the realization that the next 3 or 4 months are going to be really rough for us... We've been through this already and it was about the toughest 4 months my wife or I have ever gone through in our lives, but now there's another factor in play this time around that is going to make it exponentially more difficult this time around... It's going to push us to our limits - and seemingly then some - but we also know that, in the end, we'll make it through this.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> No details, but just a really rough day here for my family - and with it comes the realization that the next 3 or 4 months are going to be really rough for us... We've been through this already and it was about the toughest 4 months my wife or I have ever gone through in our lives, but now there's another factor in play this time around that is going to make it exponentially more difficult this time around... It's going to push us to our limits - and seemingly then some - but we also know that, in the end, we'll make it through this.



I wish you all the best Matt, my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Rough, rough day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC

Great day. Visited a really nice college with my kids (Centre College in Danville KY), then had the opportunity on the way back to Nashville to drop-in for an opportunity to meet one of the best callmakers out there, Andrew Hadden (@haddenhailers). It was great meeting Andrew in person, and my family loved meeting him and seeing his work. On the downside, now they expect much better work from me than I am capable of producing. Sorry, guys, no pics. I think Andrew was too embarrased by my plaid madras shirt and boat shoes to be seen in a picture with me - can't blame him, really. Great guy, great to finally meet. Hope to get together and turn a few and learn some from him one day. Topped it off with a good meal and cold adult beverage to some good live music in downtown Nashville at Acme Feed and Seed (sounds like a place @Tclem would like, huh?).

Tomorrow, Belmont and Vanderbilt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Great day. Visited a really nice college with my kids (Centre College in Danville KY), then had the opportunity on the way back to Nashville to drop-in for an opportunity to meet one of the best callmakers out there, Andrew Hadden (@haddenhailers). It was great meeting Andrew in person, and my family loved meeting him and seeing his work. On the downside, now they expect much better work from me than I am capable of producing. Sorry, guys, no pics. I think Andrew was too embarrased by my plaid madras shirt and boat shoes to be seen in a picture with me - can't blame him, really. Great guy, great to finally meet. Hope to get together and turn a few and learn some from him one day. Topped it off with a good meal and cold adult beverage to some good live music in downtown Nashville at Acme Feed and Seed (sounds like a place @Tclem would like, huh?).
> 
> Tomorrow, Belmont amd Vanderbilt.


I eat breakfast at our local co-op Jack

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Omg.....someone shoot me please....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Omg.....someone shoot me please....



Pain?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## haddenhailers

SENC said:


> Great day. Visited a really nice college with my kids (Centre College in Danville KY), then had the opportunity on the way back to Nashville to drop-in for an opportunity to meet one of the best callmakers out there, Andrew Hadden (@haddenhailers). It was great meeting Andrew in person, and my family loved meeting him and seeing his work. On the downside, now they expect much better work from me than I am capable of producing. Sorry, guys, no pics. I think Andrew was too embarrased by my plaid madras shirt and boat shoes to be seen in a picture with me - can't blame him, really. Great guy, great to finally meet. Hope to get together and turn a few and learn some from him one day. Topped it off with a good meal and cold adult beverage to some good live music in downtown Nashville at Acme Feed and Seed (sounds like a place @Tclem would like, huh?).
> 
> Tomorrow, Belmont and Vanderbilt.



Great to finally meet you to Henry! Thank y'all for stopping by!

Andrew

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I feel for ya Marc, thank god we have drugs at times like these. I don't like takin pills but I will after a surgery to kill pain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Here's the view just up the street from my shop...... Tomorrow they'll be in front of my shop........ Kinda hard to get any customers into the shop to pay the bills when the highway is impassable (It's been like this for a month or more and probably won't be done until August). I guess it's time to book some more shows if I can this late in the year. Can't wait to get the bill for the assessment.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Man that stinks. Maybe you could snatch a corpse from the morgue tonight and half bury it where that excavator is working to be found in the morning. You'd get all sorts of foot traffic over the coming week to see where the body was found.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Pain?





woodtickgreg said:


> I feel for ya Marc, thank god we have drugs at times like these. I don't like takin pills but I will after a surgery to kill pain.



They have me on hydromorphone...2mg pills. 2 every 4 hours. Those little things work. It was just ridiculous pain this afternoon. I can deal with it now..but after the nerve block shot wore off....omg. I thought my arm was being torn off...


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> They have me on hydromorphone...2mg pills. 2 every 4 hours. Those little things work. It was just ridiculous pain this afternoon. I can deal with it now..but after the nerve block shot wore off....omg. I thought my arm was being torn off...


They did that nerve block thing to me when I had my ruptured bicep repaired, when it wore off omg! I know what you mean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

More of a hows my week going but here it is. It is time for me to take my cats in for spaying and declawing in the front paws, all shots will be updated at the same time. Remember these where feral cats when I caught them and wild as could be, 1 by 1 they slowly cam around to me, the last one held out for about 8 or 9 months. Most people would not have the patience that I have had with them but the reward is worth it. They all come to me know and I have to try and pet them all at once, they even let me rub there bellys, that is a sign of total trust and submission. When I put them in the carriers to take them to the vet they reverted back to being feral, they where just scared of everything. They have never been out of the house since I caught them, only been in a car once, and do not know of other people much. They are friendly with me but scared of others. The vet said they where unhandleable and they had to be gassed to do anything for the safety of the assistants and the animals, cats can be viscious! So I got 2 home today, 1 will come home tomorrow and the final one on saturday. They keep them for 2 days after the surgeries. Both the declaw and the spays where done by laser. The declaw heals very fast with laser surgery, now my furniture will be safe. I will keep them locked in a spare room for a couple of weeks while they heal to keep them calm, then they will have the run of the house. My cats will never go outside so the declaw is not a big deal. I have had declawed cats before and it doesn't faze them, they still scratch on the furniture and things, they just don't do any damage. So my schedule has been shuttle cats work and then shuttle cats again, kinda like herding cats, lol. They can only do 1 or 2 a day depending on the activities at the vet, obviously emergencies are priority.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> More of a hows my week going but here it is. It is time for me to take my cats in for spaying and declawing in the front paws, all shots will be updated at the same time. Remember these where feral cats when I caught them and wild as could be, 1 by 1 they slowly cam around to me, the last one held out for about 8 or 9 months. Most people would not have the patience that I have had with them but the reward is worth it. They all come to me know and I have to try and pet them all at once, they even let me rub there bellys, that is a sign of total trust and submission. When I put them in the carriers to take them to the vet they reverted back to being feral, they where just scared of everything. They have never been out of the house since I caught them, only been in a car once, and do not know of other people much. They are friendly with me but scared of others. The vet said they where unhandleable and they had to be gassed to do anything for the safety of the assistants and the animals, cats can be viscious! So I got 2 home today, 1 will come home tomorrow and the final one on saturday. They keep them for 2 days after the surgeries. Both the declaw and the spays where done by laser. The declaw heals very fast with laser surgery, now my furniture will be safe. I will keep them locked in a spare room for a couple of weeks while they heal to keep them calm, then they will have the run of the house. My cats will never go outside so the declaw is not a big deal. I have had declawed cats before and it doesn't faze them, they still scratch on the furniture and things, they just don't do any damage. So my schedule has been shuttle cats work and then shuttle cats again, kinda like herding cats, lol. They can only do 1 or 2 a day depending on the activities at the vet, obviously emergencies are priority.




All I can say is not me pal. One cat in the house is way too damn many cats in the house.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> All I can say is not me pal. One cat in the house is way too damn many cats in the house.


I know they are not for everyone, but I am an animal person. I have always had cats and dogs at the same time and they get along just fine. I just don't have the time for a dog right now and that wouldn't be right for the dog. Cats are easy if you are away for long periods of time, and they come to you for attention and affection when you come home. Maybe in a couple years I can slow down a little and not work as much and then maybe think about adding a couple of dogs to the mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I just don't like cats because they spread their germs from their litter box to your counter tops and there's not a thing you can do to prevent it. I sa one of those 20/20 shows or something like it where they used a black light or some kind of light to show people where the cats feces was in their house and they freaked out because most said _"my cats never get on our countertops!" _lol but it was *everywhere*. I just never can get that out of my head. Plus they just aren't for me I don't like their personality. I've had a cat here or there was acted more like a dog and I can tolerate them. Not knocking them for you and others who like them though for sure. I can tolerate a yard cat all right if it stays out of my way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I just don't like cats because they spread their germs from their litter box to your counter tops and there's not a thing you can do to prevent it. I sa one of those 20/20 shows or something like it where they used a black light or some kind of light to show people where the cats feces was in their house and they freaked out because most said _"my cats never get on our countertops!" _lol but it was *everywhere*. I just never can get that out of my head. Plus they just aren't for me I don't like their personality. I've had a cat here or there was acted more like a dog and I can tolerate them. Not knocking them for you and others who like them though for sure. I can tolerate a yard cat all right if it stays out of my way.



Dang it Kevin, I knew there was a reason we got along!! (Besides love of wood)! I don't hate cats or believe they should be eradicated from the face of the earth, but they are not for me. They're too dam aloof for me, poles I just can't stand the smell of their waste. I'm an animal lover to the extreme, but dogs all the way for me! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I had rotator cuff surgery last Tuesday. Ridiculous pain set in the day after. They gave me a nerve block shot. That lasted for about 30 hours...then POW!! The pic below is the next day. and pic you click on shows the where they went in. I left it so if you want to see it, you have to open it....just in case there's some squirmy stomached peeps here....
This week isnt so bad. I get the stitches out on Friday...then a couple of months of rehab.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

Marc I know you aren't supposed to paint treated lumber but I see some joist hangers that could keep you busy for a little while . . . .






Hope you mend up quickly.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Well...Michele wants to paint the wall behind me, the one I just painted, with a mural of a t-rex....great...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

How's the pain now my friend? I hope it is more managable. Heal up and don't use that flipper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not complaining but it's tough sleeping in my recliner. I tried sleepin in the bed but if I move, the pillows I had supporting my arm fall off the bed, and I even tried sleeping on the other side of the bed. Michele moves too much. She bonked me a few times too many...so I went back to the couch....
Burl loves me sleepin on the couch. she can snuggle right up next to me...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Hour 24- briskets are smoked and in oven- 12 hrs on these. HUNGRY???

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Schroedc

I took the kids to a water park in the Wisconsin Dells on Wednesday and of course forgot to apply suncreen to one part of me..... MY FEET. I sunburned the heck out of them and it's been painful wearing shoes. But of course you can't work in the shop barefoot unless you're in the deep south so.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I took the kids to a water park in the Wisconsin Dells on Wednesday and of course forgot to apply suncreen to one part of me..... MY FEET. I sunburned the heck out of them and it's been painful wearing shoes. But of course you can't work in the shop barefoot unless your in the deep south so.....



That sucks for you Colin!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Today I finally get to publicly share the news my wife has been telling me to keep quiet for about a month now!

We're looking forward to our second child being born March 2016! We're excited and looking forward to it!

(The only downside is that my wife is experiencing _hyperemesis gravidarum_ again, which she experienced when she was pregnant with our son. So not only am I husband and dad these days, I've also been trying to fill the role of mom and of caretaker for a very sick wife. Needless to say it's been a very stressful few weeks!)

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Congratulations to you both. I do not know what that diagnosis is but I am sure it is not good, hope the missus feels better. Hang in there for her Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Congratulations to you both. I do not know what that diagnosis is but I am sure it is not good, hope the missus feels better. Hang in there for her Matt!



Thanks, Greg! HG is basically acute morning sickness with severe nausea. These days she's had to spend most of her time in bed and doesn't have the strength to really be able to do anything. Twice now she's been sick and dehydrated enough that we've had to get her in for IV fluids. Even the larger dosage of Zofran she's taking doesn't help her much...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Well congrats Matt and also bummer for your wife's temporary condition. I had to ask my wife what the hay _hyperemesis gravidarum _is and she said don't worry you can't get it lol. I said no one of the member's wife has it. She said oh she is pregnant probably. 

I know she's miserable now but thankfully it will pass. Congrats on the new boy or girl. Is the one on the ground a boy or girl? I guess you're hoping for one of the other?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Well congrats Matt and also bummer for your wife's temporary condition. I had to ask my wife what the hay _hyperemesis gravidarum _is and she said don't worry you can't get it lol. I said no one of the member's wife has it. She said oh she is pregnant probably.
> 
> I know she's miserable now but thankfully it will pass. Congrats on the new boy or girl. Is the one on the ground a boy or girl? I guess you're hoping for one of the other?



Thanks, Kevin! Your wife is right - don't worry, it's not something you'll ever get! Yeah, she'll eventually get past this. If it's anything like her last pregnancy, it'll slow down and she'll start doing better about 3 months from now, but some are unfortunate enough that it lasts until the day they give birth.

One on the ground is a boy. We are kinda hoping for a girl, but would be just as happy with another boy - a boy would help balance out my parents' grandchildren a little as one of my sisters and her husband already have 3 girls.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Girls will break your heart man. Hope for a boy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Girls will break your heart man. Hope for a boy.


Take it from me, a boy can break your heart too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Take it from me, a boy can break your heart too.



Very true.......


----------



## NYWoodturner

Congrats Matt - Thats awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Congrats Matt, Of course it is possible you could get one of each.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Congrats Matt, Of course it is possible you could get one of each.......



Unless it sort of runs in their family or Mrs. Matt takes fertility treatments it's not very likely. A woman can increase her chances very slightly by waiting until she peaks hormonally (if that's a word) to release more than one egg at a time. Twins are awesome.

Of course anything can happen. Maybe she was abducted by aliens and will have a new planet full of Terminators.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Congrats Matt, Of course it is possible you could get one of each.......



We can already rule out the possibility of that happening! They did an ultrasound with her appointment last week and there's only one in there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> We can already rule out the possibility of that happening! They did an ultrasound with her appointment last week and there's only one in there!



I won't tell you about the guy I worked with whose wife had an Ultrasound and still got a surprise then......

Seriously though. Hope she feels better soon!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I won't tell you about the guy I worked with whose wife had an Ultrasound and still got a surprise then......



Don't scare me like that! 

That reminds me of our family doctor telling us about a lady whose twins she delivered. The lady had been wanting to use a midwife to deliver her baby, but when the midwife showed up at the house to deliver the baby, found it breached. Since the baby was breached and the midwife wasn't doing too well with it, they took the lady in to the hospital for a C-section to be done. Now, there hadn't been an ultrasound done at any point in the pregnancy. Lo and behold: Surprise! Twins!


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> We can already rule out the possibility of that happening! They did an ultrasound with her appointment last week and there's only one in there!



Let me tell you (and everyone else) a little story Matt. When Nikki was pregnant they did an ultrasound and the Dr. said, " Y'all are having a girl, congratulations!" So, we decided on a name (Tierney, a Greek name), I made a wooden sign for her bedroom with the name on it, all our friends gave us girl clothes. Baby is born, SURPRISE, a boy! I was frantically calling friends from the hospital telling to get us some girl clothes. Of course, that was 21 years ago, I'm sure that won't happen to you. (Maybe)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Let me tell you (and everyone else) a little story Matt. When Nikki was pregnant they did an ultrasound and the Dr. said, " Y'all are having a girl, congratulations!" So, we decided on a name (Tierney, a Greek name), I made a wooden sign for her bedroom with the name on it, all our friends gave us girl clothes. Baby is born, SURPRISE, a boy! I was frantically calling friends from the hospital telling to get us some girl clothes. Of course, that was 21 years ago, I'm sure that won't happen to you. (Maybe)



Ok, gotta admit, that made me laugh! But, while you planned for a girl, it seems like you've also been happy to have your son.


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Ok, gotta admit, that made me laugh! But, while you planned for a girl, it seems like you've also been happy to have your son.



You're right, I would have been happy with a girl too, but I love the hell out of my son!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Baby is born, SURPRISE, a boy! I was frantically calling friends from the hospital telling to get us some girl clothes . . . .



So, long before Katelyn, there was Tierney. How long did y'all make him dress in girls clothes?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Let me tell you (and everyone else) a little story Matt. When Nikki was pregnant they did an ultrasound and the Dr. said, " Y'all are having a girl, congratulations!" So, we decided on a name (Tierney, a Greek name), I made a wooden sign for her bedroom with the name on it, all our friends gave us girl clothes. Baby is born, SURPRISE, a boy! I was frantically calling friends from the hospital telling to get us some girl clothes. Of course, that was 21 years ago, I'm sure that won't happen to you. (Maybe)



Happens more often then you would think. Youngest grandkid was supposed to be a boy. I won the baby pool because Gramps wanted a granddaughter so he bet against science. When "he" was born the doc said "Unless I am mistaken we have a problem- This boy has the wrong equipment" Congrats MATT!!! @Sprung

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> So, long before Katelyn, there was Tierney. How long did y'all make him dress in girls clothes?



Got one more year, than he can dress like he wants. You saw the pink hair right???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Spent the day in east Texas yesterday and now were about 45 minutes east of Abilene ... making a big triangle across Texas. Anout to fall asleep deiving ... wofe and son asleep and this long empty highway putting me to sleep.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Spent the day in east Texas yesterday and now were about 45 minutes east of Abilene ... making a big triangle across Texas. Anout to fall asleep deiving ... wofe and son asleep and this long empty highway putting me to sleep.



Pull off and take a nap...


----------



## Kevin

I sort of taking one now lol. Wife awake just told me stop typing we seeing tradfic again now netter mind her or get slapped


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Spent the day in east Texas yesterday and now were about 45 minutes east of Abilene ... making a big triangle across Texas. Anout to fall asleep deiving ... wofe and son asleep and this long empty highway putting me to sleep.



*STOP TEXTING AND DRIVING*....

As much as a crazy man you are, I'd still like to keep you around for while longer....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> netter mind her or get slapped


Slap him anyway!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Spent the day in east Texas yesterday and now were about 45 minutes east of Abilene ... making a big triangle across Texas. Anout to fall asleep deiving ... wofe and son asleep and this long empty highway putting me to sleep.



WAKE UP!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I got to use a Delta DJ-20 today at the local cabinet shop to joint a few pieces of 8/4 walnut.

Yes, it's still hard to believe that we have a one man cabinet shop in our small town, but he also does a lot of work for people up in the Twin Cities - and has a few friends who are contractors up there who send a lot of work his way. This is the same guy who has brought me a ton of his "scrap" the last couple months. He's also given me permission to make use of any tool in his shop - and let me know that I'm welcome to just walk in and use it if the door is unlocked, no need to find him and ask for permission. (Though I'll likely always ask first - I enjoy talking with the guy.)

It was sweeeeet - I want one!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nothing like using quality tools Matt. I own an 8" grizz long bed and I love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Nothing like using quality tools Matt. I own an 8" grizz long bed and I love it.



I've got a 6" Craftsman from the 60's or 70's that I haven't used yet since I'm in the process of getting it back up and running. I'm guessing the knives were never changed and maybe never even removed for sharpening, due to the fact that a spare set that originally came with the jointer was to be found taped to the stand and they're currently a little rusted in place. Using his jointer makes me almost want to scrap mine and start squirreling away for a nice 8" long bed! Soon as I can clear out the bench space, the jointer goes back up on it and I'll be trying to get things loosened in the head and get the blades free.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nothing wrong with fixing up a 6" to use for awhile. That would allow you to put money into other tools until you found a good used 8" or saved the money for a new one. I buy used tools all the time and put some elbow grease into them and fix em up, it teaches you about the tool too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Nothing wrong with fixing up a 6" to use for awhile. That would allow you to put money into other tools until you found a good used 8" or saved the money for a new one. I buy used tools all the time and put some elbow grease into them and fix em up, it teaches you about the tool too.



Yeah, I've got nothing wrong with fixing this 6" up and using it for a while. But that 8" sure is nice! At least I will be able to use it anytime I've got a piece that needs the larger capacity or the longer bed. I like digging into these old iron tools and learning how they work - as you said, it definitely teaches you about the tool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

It's starting off great, on WB, alone. No one is here. Just me and all my friends.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> It's starting off great, on WB, alone. No one is here. Just me and all my friends.
> 
> View attachment 87618



Great, monkeys and robots taking over the world.......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Great, monkeys and robots taking over the world.......



hopefully not! 
stoopid monkeys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Just got back from the doctors. He said I can go without the arm Immobilizer now! But I would need to use it around crowds and drunk people. Lol....
There's so much arthritis in my shoulder he says I won't ever have full movement again, and I am a candidate for a total shoulder replacement....sooner than later. :(
I would rather not have one just yet.....maybe down the road when it becomes really unbearable.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Carefull with it Marc, don't rush things and give it time to heal. I know it sucks not being able to do stuff but still................

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ouchie! My arm fell off the side of the bed. Wtf that woke me up quick.....omg....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> It's starting off great, on WB, alone. No one is here. Just me and all my friends.
> 
> View attachment 87618



Where's @Brink


----------



## Mrfish55

So this scruffy looking fellow stops by and offers to prune my plum tree in trade for some plums, not entirely sure he knows what he's doing he just climbed up there and snapped the branches off then $hit on the ground and left! What a jerk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

I start weight training tomorrow for therapy. Not looking forward to the pain....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Where's @Brink
> View attachment 87661



If you turned around and looked out your window...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Omg.....there's not enough swears in the book to make me feel better...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I take it therapy is no fun? Sorry to hear that but the more you put into it the more you will get out of it. stay determined man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard

Dodged a bullet today. Yesterday my band saw blade kept coming off. Rather than messing at the end of the day I went at it early today.

I took the top wheel off and cleaned things out really well. It appeared the blade tightener wouldn't operate freely so I really cleaned it up and sprayed with a silicone lube. I worked it all the way up and down so the lube got into all the threads. I put a new blade on and after adjusting the tension and tracking it seems to back in good shape.

Now I'll have to put that other blade on to rule that out as the problem.

Oh, I have a Rikon 14 inch saw.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Well...it was a poopy day. Did a bunch of arm therapy. Weight training. I'm Sore as coon hound poopin peach pits.....

So after that the wife n I went to get new phones at verizon. We both got the droid turbo. Had em activated....or so I thought. Then went to dinner and went home. I went to send a text to me bro to let him know how my day went and it wouldn't go through. So I tried to call em...that didn't work either. So I used my wifes phone to call verizon....2 hours later..nothing. so I need to go back to the store and get a replacement. Oh..goodie.
Insert picture of me slapping my forehead....

But one good thing I did get today was a box full of claro walnut gunstocks from @manbuckwal ...awesome stuff. Maybe in a few months I'll be able to make a new stock for my stevens double barrel shotty. Mmmmm....I cant wait!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...good news. I got my phone fixed. It was the sim card. Still need to download google photos so I have all my pix. But that's no problem.
I found program that removes bloatware on the phone. Just got done doing that. It's so much faster now. Bunch of junk I never use nor will I. And it's easy to turn em back on if I do need to bring it in for repair or need to use an app.
Goin to make some dinner now. Cornish game hens on the BBQ....mmmmmm

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spent the day cleaning the shop and working on some stuff and then my wife comes over to go have dinner at the local cafe (The do a great friday night fish fry) and smokes a deer on the way over. The thing that really hurts is she's only had the car back 48 hours after I just picked it up form having a new motor and tranny put in it. I'd recommend not standing too close to me for a while...

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13

Holy crap! Is she ok?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Holy crap! Is she ok?



Yeah, everyone is fine, didn't even pop the airbags. Just shook her up a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

That's odd....air bags might need to be checked....


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> That's odd....air bags might need to be checked....



Probably not, Blew the deer up in the air and over the car (There was a person behind her that saw the whole thing) Didn't cause her to decelerate fast enough to trip the sensor. I spent 10 years in the body shop and airbag deployments on deer hits were a fairly small percentage as it's a soft object that bounces off instead of causing a rapid slowdown. If she'd been slamming on the brakes before the impact that might have done it but Bambi popped out of the ditch and in front of the car before she had time to do anything.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I always have a knife with me for just such a thing, I can fillet the backstraps out of one pretty darn quick, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> I always have a knife with me for just such a thing, I can fillet the backstraps out of one pretty darn quick, lol.



She hit this one square, you'd have needed a sponge and a shovel to pick anything up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Just glad she is ok, but I imagine both of you are frustratex, and waiting for that 3rd shoe to drop. Always comes in threes let's just hope it's small like maybe your coat zipper runs off the rails or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yep...better to be a coat zipper than your pants zipper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Yep...better to be a coat zipper than your pants zipper.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> View attachment 89829



Where is the "ouch" button?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss

Today's a better day ... on Columbus Day, just before I was about to drive over to give turning demos at Topsfield Fair, something in my lower back went adrift. Of course the chiropractor was on holiday, so I couldn't go see him till Tuesday, but I had a few good painkillers left over from an earlier incident. Finally, a full week later, things are in okay shape again.

I'm grateful this is an unusual occurrence for me -- I know there are people for whom back pain is constant, it must be hell for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Great day today. My wife had her 20 week checkup, which meant an ultrasound to check on how baby is doing and growing. Baby is doing well! Katy is well past being sick and has been doing great lately! And we're looking forward to one last vacation next month as a family of 3 before baby is born in March. Spent some time in the shop this afternoon. We're currently making lasagna for dinner. Going to spend some time with the family this evening and probably also get back into the shop for a little bit more tonight.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Trying out the beet wine I bottled up last year. Not bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

I don't like beets but beet wine sounds interesting.


----------



## norman vandyke

Kevin said:


> I don't like beets but beet wine sounds interesting.


Slight dirt after taste but it sure packs a punch.


----------



## Kevin

norman vandyke said:


> it sure packs a punch.



That's all that matters in the end.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I can't begin to guess what it tastes like but it definitely sounds intriguing.


----------



## norman vandyke

Need to get me a still. I can't remember if those are legal or not.


----------



## Kevin

norman vandyke said:


> Need to get me a still. I can't remember if those are legal or not.



You can produce your own fuel alcohol with a permit from the BATF, and you can also make your own drinking alcohol in most states (including Montanner I think) but there's a lot of particulars you should investigate, and do not rely completely on what you read on the internet (duh). I researched this about 7 years ago to make both bio-diesel and my own moonshine, and it is pretty lax when you get to bone of the matter. You cannot sell the moonshine/whiskey whatever you make but you can make a bunch for your own consumption. If I remember correctly I could make up to 200 gallons of shine per year in Texas. I'm Irish but dayum even I couldn't drink 200 gallons of good shine in a year and live to tell it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Kevin said:


> You can produce your own fuel alcohol with a permit from the BATF, and you can also make your own drinking alcohol in most states (including Montanner I think) but there's a lot of particulars you should investigate, and do not rely completely on what you read on the internet (duh). I researched this about 7 years ago to make both bio-diesel and my own moonshine, and it is pretty lax when you get to bone of the matter. You cannot sell the moonshine/whiskey whatever you make but you can make a bunch for your own consumption. If I remember correctly I could make up to 200 gallons of shine per year in Texas. I'm Irish but dayum even I couldn't drink 200 gallons of good shine in a year and live to tell it.


I'm pretty sure it'll be the same here. We're not too keen on laws telling us what we can't do.


----------



## norman vandyke

And here's what I'm starting today. Pumpkin wine. That's raisins, nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger you see there on top of about 3 gallons of shredded pumpkin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm sold. I'm first in line.


----------



## Sprung

Well, it looks like we get to drive two vehicles home from vacation, list the vehicle that's currently at home for sale, and I "get" to refrain from wood purchases for a while...

Today I got the truck I've been wanting to buy for a while and that we said earlier this year we'd buy sometime this year or next year.

And, by truck, I mean a 2013 Toyota Sienna minivan. Yeah, the truck got put on the back burner for a few years... With a second child on the way my wife went into full on minivan mode. We weren't planning to buy a vehicle while on vacation, but we couldn't pass up the deal we got on the exact vehicle we've been looking at purchasing for a while now. The money we saved by purchasing now makes the hassle of driving two vehicles home from vacation worth it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Picture proof, because "No pics, didn't happen."

I gotta say - this thing rides smooooth and drives nice. And has some decent get up and go. And has enough space that I won't have to spend hours trying to find space to fit every.little.thing my wife says we "need" to bring with us on trips.

However, I have been informed that I'm not allowed to use it to haul lumber or used tools that I buy that are covered in sawdust, etc. At least I'll still have my Escape for that task!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Wwhat is it Matt? I'm not knowing that logo. Izat Toyota's logo?


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Wwhat is it Matt? I'm not knowing that logo. Izat Toyota's logo?



Toyota Sienna - probably the best minivan on the market today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

We had a grand caravan (actually still do parked in the pasture lol) when we were still hauling 5 kids around we loved it. That Sienna is a lot nicer I bet. Happy for ya.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Happy for you guys. But you could get a lot of wood and tools in that van

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Fold down the seats, slide a sheet of plywood onto the floor and instant wood hauler. That's what I do with my Honda van.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Fold down the seats, slide a sheet of plywood onto the floor and instant wood hauler. That's what I do with my Honda van.



That's my plan - for plywood at least. I've already been informed that unless no other option exists, "her" minivan isn't to be used to haul lumber or dusty, dirty used tools. Plywood would be ok with her - but she's already told me that I'd have to put a tarp down... That's ok - I'll still have my Ford Escape that, at a little shy of 200k miles, is still going strong and will still haul plenty of lumber and other things in the years ahead. But I'll be using "her" minivan for plywood.


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

So far so good. Got the poly that won't dry off the parts and re-coated with a new can - looking good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm making lots and lots of sawdust as I get some projects really smooth so I can finish them and move on to even more projects. Hoping to pull out the planer today and make thick boards thinner.


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I'm making lots and lots of sawdust as I get some projects really smooth so I can finish them and move on to even more projects. Hoping to pull out the planer today and make thick boards thinner.



I don't understand woodworkers. Some want to make thiick boards thinner while others glue up thin ones to make thicker ones. Seems like we could make some trades and save all that work.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I don't understand woodworkers. Some want to make thiick boards thinner while others glue up thin ones to make thicker ones. Seems like we could make some trades and save all that work.



But then we wouldn't have excuses to buy things like planers and drum sanders and clamps and more clamps and glue and clamps and sandpaper and clamps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> But then we wouldn't have excuses to buy things like planers and drum sanders and clamps and more clamps and glue and clamps and sandpaper and clamps.



Ah yes. Okay thanks for straightening me out we definitely need those items for peace of mind.


----------



## ripjack13

I've been packaging up turkey calls and blanks...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Today was nice. Did some Xmas shopping.

Then, we went in this antique shop and I saw HIM... @Kevin 6'-0" doppelgänger. Then the store owner calls out for Kevin, and this guy, with out of town accent corrects her and says his name is Kenneth. My little trip into bizarro-world.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Today was nice. Did some Xmas shopping.
> 
> Then, we went in this antique shop and I saw HIM... @Kevin 6'-0" doppelgänger. Then the store owner calls out for Kevin, and this guy, with out of town accent corrects her and says his name is Kenneth. My little trip into bizarro-world.




 So my little gag worked. Tell my cuz thanks for setting it up for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Perfect but then again yesterday was also and the day before and................


----------



## SENC

Outstanding! Brought my 16yo son to S Texas for the first time for a dove hunt with some great friends and my godson. Fantastic weather and plenty of birds. Even got to share some WB goodies with everyone.





@Bigdrowdy1 sausages cut expertly with a @NYWoodturner knife. Thanks, Rodney, for great contributions to a spectacular day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sidecar

Belong to a organization here in Ohio called Charity Newsie , it's a great charity as it is truly a 100 % charity for children mainly. Friday evening we assembled 420 food boxes and delivered them today......good enjoyable day

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 3


----------



## Sprung

Had my car listed for sale for about a week now. Have had a lot of interest from all over - bunches of scammers. Oh, and some "offers." Like, serious lowball offers. Without even having checked out the car. One was an offer for barely over half what I'm asking for it! I want it sold, and would prefer to sell it soon - would be nice to have more space in the driveway and not have to keep cleaning snow and ice off of it and drive it every few days so it's not sitting idle - but people need to be realistic when making offers. I've listed the car with a realistic price and am willing to negotiate and do have a very reasonable bottom dollar in mind. But I ain't going to give the thing away!

Sorry, had to vent. Have had to deal with a bunch of idiots on this one today...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Well, looks like I get the pleasure of buying two car batteries tomorrow! 

Battery in the car I'm selling is dead. 48 month battery - died 49 months after I bought it.

Battery in my Escape is also dead. But, I can't complain about the longevity of that one - 9 1/2 years. Just not fun that both died in the same week - especially so for the one in the car I'm trying to sell.


----------



## Sprung

Well, 2016 is off to a great start! Made a nice breakfast for my family. Made 5lbs of meatballs, some of which are already in the freezer for future meals. Enjoyed the company of good friends for lunch (the meatballs were a big hit). And sold the car for the price I was expecting it to realistically sell for.

Now off to put together a jointer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Buffoonery. Just way too much of it.
Coworker somehow (????????) broke this shelf.



 

Which caused this loader to fall 15'. Notice the door...





Then, bringing in the loader to check the damage, he somehow (??????) flopped it.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Did he pass his most recent drug test? That's a lot of mayhem in a short period of time......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Did he pass his most recent drug test? That's a lot of mayhem in a short period of time......



He almost didn't survive the day.

You folks wouldn't be dealing with me for 15-life

And we don't drug test

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

That's got to be a hard spot to be in. one of the reasons I got out of the remodeling biz just could no longer tolerate a$$holes eggheads and troglodytes. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Mike1950

Looks to me like ya got a good loader on sale..... I also understand- employees can be like diapers- damn glad ya have them but then again very happy when ya get rid of them.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Starting out great!
My hand tool group, https://www.facebook.com/groups/213418935481974/ Just passed the 6000 member mark. Never, ever thought it would get so big.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Thought my tractor ran out of fuel this a.m. and walked home to get some deezul. Turned out the water separator was full of, um, water. At least Kaiser learned how to troubleshoot a little. Drained and primed and got it home running nice and smooth in quick order.

@Brink when I nearly burned the tractor up last year or maybe year before by now, I made the harness myself remember it was $1000 for the thing. I got everything working with my DIY harness except the fuel indicator, because the schematic doesn't show the thing. I haven't looked at the back of the indicator yet (it's a pita to get to) but there's only one wire that goes to the sending unit (which I replaced when I rewired everything because it was mechanically broke).

If it had 2 wires I could figure it out but with one wire, it must come from one side of the gauge right? And is it a 12v wire or ground? It's a Greene model 5105.


----------



## Brink

I don't know about them green Yanmar's, but if you had a better gray Ford, this is your fuel gauge.



 

Specially made so only the small end fits, that way you don't loose it in the tank. It also doubles as a wrench.

For your green tractor, a local woodworker could make you your own...



 

So, on most fuel level gauges, there should be three wires. One from power ( either 12v or regulated volts) one to ground, and one to sender. The sender wire is very low current, the sender varies the resistance to ground.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Ok thanks I'll check it oit this spring when temps are a little more sane.


----------



## Brink

Geeze, just go out and fix it, I have to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I hate big cities.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Sitting in the cafeteria of Our Lady Guadelupe church in downtown Dallas waiting for the wedding rehearsal to start but the padre is still in the cathedral preaching. We were supossed to have the church at 7:30. 

Religion and cities suck. We wont get home until 2 am probably. So my day is not going well. Oh well. At least no one is dropping bombs on us. So far . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Spent the afternoon in the greenhouse- getting ready to plant. A balmy 75 with the door open............

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've done squat in the shop the last couple days, Took off for a bit to go see my Mother since she'd flown into Minneapolis for a few days. Got a full productive day in the shop today and now tomorrow I'm going to take off to go help a friend clean up a bunch of walnut trees his neighbor gave him for free just for cutting them down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> View attachment 98600



I like mine fairly rare....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Usually when our electricity goes out it doesn't bother me, but it's been off now for about 2 hours and I am in no mood to hook up the generator in the rain. I guess it's made me cranky beause I have labels to print and wood to process and I don't want to bave to stand in line at the post office and fedex distributor. 

I also just realized I pulled the battery oit of the welder and will have to install the new one before I can even crank it up and the one thing I don't like about my Miller Bobcat is how hard it is to replace the battery. 

Ignore me I'm just whining like a spoiled brat.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Ignore me I'm just whining like a spoiled brat.



You said something?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

I spent the day outside the shop running errands and making deliveries. Also bought myself a new smoke pole...


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Usually when our electricity goes out it doesn't bother me, but it's been off now for about 2 hours and I am in no mood to hook up the generator in the rain. I guess it's made me cranky beause I have labels to print and wood to process and I don't want to bave to stand in line at the post office and fedex distributor.
> 
> I also just realized I pulled the battery oit of the welder and will have to install the new one before I can even crank it up and the one thing I don't like about my Miller Bobcat is how hard it is to replace the battery.
> 
> Ignore me I'm just whining like a spoiled brat.



Seriously though, Having the power out does suck. I really need to think about a bigger Gennie but the little Honda I do have is at least enough to run the fridge and the furnace in an emergency.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got a brand new truck at work today, 20 miles on it, this is its first load. Still have to get the graphics done, should be done next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Nothing beats a new truck. What is it? What's the powerplant? We need details man. More pictures wouldn't suck either. Inside, engine, driver proudly standing beside . . . . .


----------



## ripjack13

Well, my day could be better. 
I went to the doc on Friday, the results are in, the previous hernia operation in 2012 has found it's way around the mesh. So, May 2nd, I get sliced open.....again. 

The lathe is still in pieces...I'm hoping to put it back together tomorrow or the day after.
 Workmans comp is dragging their feet on the Dr visit for my neck surgery (1 year check up) and to go over the results of the nerve test. (I have one left. )
There's pinched nerves in the c4-5-6 area, where the doc operated to put in the plate. So that pinched nerves keeps the shoulder from getting better cuz it's ridiculously painful to lift anything heavier than a half gallon of milk up to my chest. So the right arm muscles are getting atrophied.

Yesterday, my side of the couch recliner broke, so we need to go look for a new recliner, (I want a camo one from Cabelas )
We'll most likely go to a discount furniture place and see what they got for cheap in their "pit".

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Well, my day could be better.


Hope things get better as the week progresses ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well...The lathe is up and running!! Yay!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Yesterday we took the twins to see @Brink and his furry friends. I liked Jungle Book when I was a yewt but I liked it even better yesterday. We saw the 3D version and I didn't think I was gonna like it because I never thought the 3D worked well, but today's version is much better. 

I would advise all parents & grands to take the kids because it was excellent. It is a MUCH better movie than any of the comic book super hero crap they're putting out these days. Some of those are okay but most suck. The wife and I walked out of Deadpool after 15 minutes a couple weeks ago. We' ve only ever walked out of maybe 1 movie before but Deadpool shiuld' e been named sh!tpool. 

Jungle Book was top notch entertainment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Pictures are blurry because you cant get the camera to see through both lenses at the same time. I tried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

My sisters and I liked Jungle Book as a kid - looks like this one might be something Katy and I would enjoy watching with the boys.


----------



## Tony

We went to see My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2 this weekend. I know, everyone is surprised by that! Great movie, very funny, I highly recommend it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> We went to see My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2 this weekend. I know, everyone is surprised by that! Great movie, very funny, I highly recommend it. Tony



The first one was a riot. Will have to check it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is what I'm doing all day! I could sit by the water all day with a fishing pole and not even care if I catch anything or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Son of a gun what the hell kind of rig is that with such a narrow transom and twin zooks?!?!?!?! When I saw that first pic I was ready to type _"Show us that rig!!!" _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's a really cool utility boat used by college kids for fish studies. All welded alluminum, 7 1/2' beam. It is very tough and impressive. I bet it has some giddy up with twin 150's.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Not bad, PT this morning with the very cute Taiwanese young lady. She started working on my leg and said oh my it's very tight so after that she needed me what you gave me and some new pain in places that were previously numb. Rest of yhe day went fine after getting to the shop. Any day I don't fire my son is a good day lol

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> This is what I'm doing all day! I could sit by the water all day with a fishing pole and not even care if I catch anything or not.




Been known to leave bait off my hook for exactly that reason once or twice! Didn't want the fish to destroy the peace and quiet!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Off to a good start. Two great breakfast views:

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Gee whiz Hen where the heck are you? BTW you forgot to order grits swimming in butter and pepper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Well this isn't how my day has been (whcih started before sunup) but how my day is going. I'm wondering if it will be safe logging while listening to the Stars game through my headset? I'd hate to get killed because I was listening to it. Imagine the headlines 

Texas Man Killed While Logging And Listening To Hockey Game

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Well this isn't how my day has been (whcih started before sunup) but how my day is going. I'm wondering if it will be safe logging while listening to the Stars game through my headset? I'd hate to get killed because I was listening to it. Imagine the headlines
> 
> Texas Man Killed While Logging And Listening To Hockey Game



We can't be having that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Gee whiz Hen where the heck are you? BTW you forgot to order grits swimming in butter and pepper.


Grove Park Inn in Asheville. Very cool place with fantastic views. A must visit for anyone traveling through the area. The grits were good, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I moved a cooler this morning for the restaurant next door, no issues, got back to the shop and went to move a 3 foot section of 8/4 maple and soemthing in my arm/shoulder went pop when I picked it up...... I'm hoping that isn't an omen for the rest of the day. At least I'm numb instead of in pain for now. So much for spending a few hours with the chainsaw whacking stuff up.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

I had a flat on one of my trailer tires. I put new 14 ply rubber all the way around don't even have 100 miles on them. The magical patch has been giving me hell lately. At the tire shop waiting for the verdict. I always get road hazard so if it's a sidewall issue I won't have to pay but they do 't have any 14 ply in stock - will be monday. Of that's the case I tell them to throw a used whatever on there I am desperate for a load of logs.

Hope yoir shoulder ain't gonna get hinky on you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

We're having a great day at the dinosaur park. Here we are standing next to @Mike1950 ....

Reactions: Funny 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 103561
> We're having a great day at the dinosaur park.



So what call do you guys use to bag yourself a dinosaur?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 103567 View attachment 103568 View attachment 103569 View attachment 103570 View attachment 103571



Gonna need some hard tools to turn that stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> So what call do you guys use to bag yourself a dinosaur?



A recording of @Mrs RipJack13 usually brings em in...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Not doing much, resting my back, old geezer threw it out unloading a shipment of lawn mowers at the mower shop. I thought we where supposed to have some pimple faced kid with muscles and no brains to do this kind of work, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 103561
> We're having a great day at the dinosaur park.


Cool! Tell Mike hello!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR

SENC said:


> Grove Park Inn in Asheville. Very cool place with fantastic views. A must visit for anyone traveling through the area. The grits were good, too.


Sweet, I've visited there a couple times and would love to stay over during winter, with big roaring fires in their huge fireplaces in the lobby, sipping on some good bourbon.

Today for me was replacing a piece of siding, helping Sheila with some rearranging in the living room, and a little bit of 'day job' work. 

Getting ready to go have some dinner and a game or two of cards with a neighbor.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Cool! Tell Mike hello!



Kick him in the jewel bag for me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> Sweet, I've visited there a couple times and would love to stay over during winter, with big roaring fires in their huge fireplaces in the lobby, sipping on some good bourbon.
> 
> Today for me was replacing a piece of siding, helping Sheila with some rearranging in the living room, and a little bit of 'day job' work.
> 
> Getting ready to go have some dinner and a game or two of cards with a neighbor.



Sounds like y'all have it going on man. My wife had to work tonight so I decided to work too milling until dark but the forward-reverse solenoid went out just as I was milling my second log. Maybe there really is a god and he is trying to force me back into the prayer thing. I think @Brink jinxed me showing me all those cool pictures. I have a spare solenoid but just don't have the want-to to install it. I haven't had a drink in a long while Tim I think I need one. Black spiced rum it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk

Today was a day of 2 1st,
1. Hit a deer with the van, head shot with the bumper, no damage.
2. 450-500 pound black bear came with in 35 -40 of checking my turkey decoy set up out, looked at me and decided to be good and walk back into the woods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

We took a train ride.
Saw some sights on the way.
Took in a sporting event.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

DaveHawk said:


> Today was a day of 2 1st,
> 1. Hit a hit with van, head shot with the bumper, no damage.
> 2. 450-500 pound black bear came with in 35 -40 of checking my turkey decoy set up out, looked at me and decided to be good and walk back into the woods.


What was no 1?
Bet the bear made the hair on the back of your neck stand up. Yikes!!!


----------



## DaveHawk

woodtickgreg said:


> What was no 1?
> Bet the bear made the hair on the back of your neck stand up. Yikes!!!


Hit a deer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Kick him in the jewel bag for me.



Hmmm....I didn't see one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> We took a train ride.
> Saw some sights on the way.
> Took in a sporting event.
> 
> View attachment 103590
> 
> View attachment 103591
> 
> View attachment 103592
> 
> View attachment 103593



GO RED SOX!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> GO RED SOX!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

DaveHawk said:


> Today was a day of 2 1st,
> 1. Hit a deer with the van, head shot with the bumper, no damage.
> 2. 450-500 pound black bear came with in 35 -40 of checking my turkey decoy set up out, looked at me and decided to be good and walk back into the woods.



That's a full day right there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> GO RED SOX!!!

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


>


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


>



Yo munky dude you watsed your time posting that video. No one is going to watch it.

I take it back that is a cool video. At first I thought you were posting a Yankee video. We don't like the Damn Yankees.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

Some days all you can do is laugh and give in. I went out to get a couple logs and in a hurry I grabbed my work saw and not my own. No biggie, I knew it had gas and oil, so took it and went. I got out to where I could drive right to the tree after it hit the ground, problem is it took a spin and dives into a few other trees. The second problem was the saw was closer to dull than anything like sharp, so I get in the console of the pick-up and someone was decent enough to leave me the empty package that my new file came in, NICE!!! I was in a box canyon against the mountain with one side hill at probably 200' and the other maybe 300' and out of the blue the darned phone starts ringing. How the heck does that happen, it doesn't work in half of my house. The big news......Kim's girlfriend is putting on a mothers day buffet at her restaurant. Well, what's a guy to do?
I am happy to say that after breakfast and almost getting a nap we did enjoy a nice drive so I could discuss making a sign for the new owners of a bar down towards Wyoming, so the day wasn't a total loss. I do indeed enjoy taking Kim for a drive.
All in all, it turned out a pretty nice day to not do nothing and just being happy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Had one heck of a weekend. We had extensive hail damage last month, both house and vehicles. Insurance adjuster came out, squared everything up, scheduled roofers to come. They were supposed to come today, but showed up Friday. Out neighbor let us know, so Nikki rushed home to keep our dog from escaping the gate. Saturday went out "just to look" at cars for her. Ended up buying one. Finished up yesterday by grilling some salmon for her and a steak for me. Oh ya, got a little shop time in there as well! Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Had wonderful day... moron across the road did a little control burn over the weekend, we're powder dry right now, winds blowing every afternoon, I know he didn't get a permit over the weekend. Well today the wind shifted, lit it back up, fire took off across the woods. Pretty nice hunting camp up there in the back of that tract, guy that owned a local lumber yard/concrete plant built it many years ago. Walk in cooler, BIG generator to run everything, half a dozen travel trailers motor home or two, no clue how many ATVs up there... All went up in smoke!!

Rolled 2 firetrucks, tanker, several brush fighters, ambulance, 4 - 5 Forestry Service plows, spotter plane, jumped the fence into adjacent Rayonier timberland, Rayonier rolled 2 bigger fire plows. Hung one of the Forestry Service plows up, operator bailed and ran to safety, plow went up in smoke. No clue how many acres of Rayonier land timber was damaged on.

Fortunately we have half the bees in the panhandle presently working the Tupelo so we didn't have any up in that area. Ran around the perimeter trying to determine where exactly it was, called the timberland manager up upon determining it had jumped the fence into their property and let him know where it was at. He asked us to go alert a logging crew in the area; we were already on the way. Logging crew mentioned 4 wheeler parked next to our empty bee yard, so we ran back up and broke out the bolt cutters to rescue that for the old fart that owns it. No ball to fit his trailer hitch, shoved the trailer in the middle of the empty beeyard, three of us, stood 4 wheeler up backed under it, and picked it up and put it on the 1 ton to haul it out. Unloaded our truck, hooked up the forklift and went back to try and dertermine which yards we might need to move. Fortunately they got everything under control and no bees were in harms way, not sure what status is on the logging crew's goodies. Equipment could have been moved out in the middle of the clear cut and got by, not sure what they did with their trailers. Had half a dozen spotted on the road, don't know if it missed them, or not, will go back tomorrow and see what's left I guess.

Was an interesting afternoon!!

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## ripjack13

Holy crap man. That is just crazy. No one got hurt?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan

@rocky1 that's just a rough day any way you figure it. I sure hope you're not out much.
I was going to tell about falling off my 4-wheeler and hurting my ego, but never mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Had wonderful day... moron across the road did a little control burn over the weekend, we're powder dry right now, winds blowing every afternoon, I know he didn't get a permit over the weekend. Well today the wind shifted, lit it back up, fire took off across the woods. Pretty nice hunting camp up there in the back of that tract, guy that owned a local lumber yard/concrete plant built it many years ago. Walk in cooler, BIG generator to run everything, half a dozen travel trailers motor home or two, no clue how many ATVs up there... All went up in smoke!!
> 
> Rolled 2 firetrucks, tanker, several brush fighters, ambulance, 4 - 5 Forestry Service plows, spotter plane, jumped the fence into adjacent Rayonier timberland, Rayonier rolled 2 bigger fire plows. Hung one of the Forestry Service plows up, operator bailed and ran to safety, plow went up in smoke. No clue how many acres of Rayonier land timber was damaged on.
> 
> Fortunately we have half the bees in the panhandle presently working the Tupelo so we didn't have any up in that area. Ran around the perimeter trying to determine where exactly it was, called the timberland manager up upon determining it had jumped the fence into their property and let him know where it was at. He asked us to go alert a logging crew in the area; we were already on the way. Logging crew mentioned 4 wheeler parked next to our empty bee yard, so we ran back up and broke out the bolt cutters to rescue that for the old fart that owns it. No ball to fit his trailer hitch, shoved the trailer in the middle of the empty beeyard, three of us, stood 4 wheeler up backed under it, and picked it up and put it on the 1 ton to haul it out. Unloaded our truck, hooked up the forklift and went back to try and dertermine which yards we might need to move. Fortunately they got everything under control and no bees were in harms way, not sure what status is on the logging crew's goodies. Equipment could have been moved out in the middle of the clear cut and got by, not sure what they did with their trailers. Had half a dozen spotted on the road, don't know if it missed them, or not, will go back tomorrow and see what's left I guess.
> 
> Was an interesting afternoon!!



Holy moly. So the guy that started it all, does he get drawn and quartered or something???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

As far as I know, no one did Marc. Missed it on the news, but their was no mention of injuries earlier.

Fire crew came in behind it, trucks went to the structure fire, plows of course took off around the fire. 2-3 creeks run together in there where it was at, and it was burning hot down in the creek swamps. Pretty easy to get a plow stuck in those areas, and lose it in a fire, unfortunately it's not uncommon to lose the operator too; was glad to hear this one got out and got to safety.

Otherwise, no one in the woods aside from us and the logging crew. They'd gone back to reassess it and decide what to do with trailers and equipment while we were loading the 4 wheeler, and headed out. Timberland manager was 65 miles away when I called him, and was on the way with their two plows.

I'm pretty sure the yo-yo that was burning and all of his help was in town somewhere, that's his typical mode of operation. Personally, I would like to see them hang him this time. This is not a first!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Man....I bet he cost em a pretty penny. Should at least press charges for reckless endangerment....and fine em good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Man....I bet he cost em a pretty penny. Should at least press charges for reckless endangerment....and fine em good.



And then beat with a stick, repeatedly!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Goin in for an mri of my neck. See how the plate is holding up....yay. i love the loud noise...not!

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Goin in for an mri of my neck. See how the plate is holding up....yay. i love the loud noise...not!



Good luck Marc! Tony


----------



## Kevin

Rocky why don't bees fly away from fire, because the smoke puts them to sleep first?


----------



## justallan

I'm hoping for the best for you, Mark.
And yea, that noise was something else! The lady handed me earplugs and I didn't figure I needed them cause I'm just so darned tuff and macho.  I'm sure glad she made me wear them.


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Goin in for an mri of my neck. See how the plate is holding up....yay. i love the loud noise...not!



I feel for ya. I hate MRIs. A lot. I had to hit the button one time I just couldn't saty in there I started to have a panic attack they said.

Hope it turns out good for you.


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Goin in for an mri of my neck. See how the plate is holding up....yay. i love the loud noise...not!



I fall asleep in there....

Maybe it was the Xanax.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Omg...my ears are ringing! I hate those things!!!
I even had good ear plugs.....


----------



## ripjack13

I forgot to put in the ear plugs, so I had to hit the button....
Oops.


----------



## rocky1

The smoke doesn't actually put them to sleep, but it does disorient them somewhat, and they do gorge on honey and prepare to leave the hive. Usually they continue gorging on honey until the hive is overrun by flames. When things start getting hot, they'll boil out and try to escape, but most are consumed by the flames as they leave typically.

As for the fire itself, and intelligence updates... I talked with the Rayonier Timberland Manager this morning and he said the Local News had things ALL wrong, wasn't sure who they talked too, and apparently the reporters didn't know a pine tree from a grapefruit.

First, they had reported the location on the wrong side of the highway, which that I was aware of, one station even had it on the wrong side of the river, which is a mile and half west of the highway so they were 3 - 4 miles off. They were calling it north of White Springs, which is on the other side of the river, but there is about 5- 6 miles of White Springs addresses on this side of the river for whatever reason. No fire plow burnt up, said none of them were even close to burning up. He'd also heard the logging crew had a skidder burn up, and it never went much past where we had seen it last, a mile or so from the logging site. While the fire did burn through the hunting camp, which one reporter called a "Hunting Site" it only got one motor home, a couple of the campers, and few smaller items about the yard. Main building, the walk-in cooler, and generator were all undamaged.

About 100 acres on the yo-yo's side of the fence that he wasn't planning on burning burned, and 150 acres on the Rayonier side burned. Most of the stuff on the Rayonier side had been herbicided so it didn't get real hot, he said he wasn't sure how much damage there is to it yet. He had seen spots in the middle of it that look like it may have killed the trees, and he has no clue why, there didn't appear to be any fuel on the ground where it had gotten so hot. But most of what would have been there was undergrowth that has been dead 2-3 years, so if it lit up it would have likely burned really clean. Where we had seen it, and it was advancing pretty good, he said it ran about a half mile or so NE and hit a little creek, (_probably isn't knee deep, aside from the occasional gator hole, but they didn't herbicide the creeks and ponds so it was thick_), and for some odd reason it turned and followed the creek, and never did come out of the creek bed.

The yo-yo apparently did have a burn permit, which no one is sure how he got, but the Rayonier man was aware he was going to burn. Said he had someone cruising timber call him about it first, and he called the yo-yo and asked, and he said everything was fine, it was all under control. About 30 minutes later he called him back and reported it had gotten away from him. ETA from town to where he was burning, is oddly enough, about 30 minutes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

It was great.

Get to play with a 38 in morning, and a 45 in the afternoon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## robert flynt

ripjack13 said:


> Man....I bet he cost em a pretty penny. Should at least press charges for reckless endangerment....and fine em good.


In Miss. your held responsible for the damages you do in a burn like that plus the cost of putting it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

OOOOFDA!!!
We finally got some branding done and this kid is a wooped pup! We did just over 200 calves and I'm ready for a nap. The shoulder held up pretty darned good, so I'm a happy camper for sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jim Beam

I had a super day. Finished up a bowl with the dyeing and liming wax technique, it looked great! (pics soon). Rough turned three ambrosia maple bowls, got my mountain bike all tuned up and ready for the first ride of the year, baked an angel food cake for my daughters birthday party (her idea not mine), and took the dogs to the dog park. Relaxing with a beer now before cooking hot wings and french fries (my idea not hers).

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Not good. I blew my knee out last night, but this time is the worst ever. This time it feels way different. Like it's permanent. I didn't get hardly any sleep and only made it to bathroom and snatched my phone on the way back to bed. 2016 is shaping up to be the worst one for me in many moons.

Watch the weather clear off for a week and I can't even hardly walk. Sorry to be so pouty but I feel down in the dumps. It'll get better somehow. @DKMD Doc is it hard to saw off a bum leg by ones self? I have a saw and half a bottle of single malt around here somewhere......

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## ripjack13

I'm sittin in the waiting room of the local hospital. Stepson hit a gaurd rail head on. Waiting to see what's going on...

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Not good. I blew my knee out last night, but this time is the worst ever. This time it feels way different. Like it's permanent. I didn't get hardly any sleep and only made it to bathroom and snatched my phone on the way back to bed. 2016 is shaping up to be the worst one for me in many moons.
> 
> Watch the weather clear off for a week and I can't even hardly walk. Sorry to be so pouty but I feel down in the dumps. It'll get better somehow. @DKMD Doc is it hard to saw off a bum leg by ones self? I have a saw and half a bottle of single malt around here somewhere......



Ice ice baby...20 on...heat for 20. I use a bag of peas. It conforms to the knee better....and dont use any ben gay or something like that. 
Is it sprained? Or did you blow out the acl? Either way, both hurt like a em efer....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Oops. Looks like he's okay if he was strapped in. Aitbag?


----------



## ripjack13

Yea he was. He has some bruising on his left arm, and they have em in a neck brace. But he's certainly going to feel it tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Ice ice baby...20 on...heat for 20. I use a bag of peas. It conforms to the knee better....and dont use any ben gay or something like that.
> Is it sprained? Or did you blow out the acl? Either way, both hurt like a em efer....



I don't know man I haven't had it looked at yet. I had the VA look at it about 5 years ago but unless it's green and falling off they ain't gonna do nothing. I'm gonna have to see a real doc this time. And I don't need any convincing this shite hurts all the way to my core and radiates up into my back like my sciatica is involved too.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I have a saw and half a bottle of single malt around here somewhere......



You're gunna need a bigger bottle....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I'm about to start prepping for a colonoscopy tomorrow Doesn't that sound like fun! I think I'll just leave the laptop next to the toilet!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD

Sorry about the knee, Kevin. Much swelling? Where's the pain(medial, lateral, etc)?

Cutting one off is pretty easy... Getting the bleeding to stop might be a little more interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Sorry about the knee, Kevin. Much swelling? Where's the pain(medial, lateral, etc)?
> 
> Cutting one off is pretty easy... Getting the bleeding to stop might be a little more interesting.



Pretty good swelling, the pain is hard to pinpoint because it is all around my knee, but if I had to pick I'd say more on the front. Flexing hurts woirse than extending but they both do. Can't make any sudden moves with it.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I'm about to start prepping for a colonoscopy tomorrow Doesn't that sound like fun! I think I'll just leave the laptop next to the toilet!



Went to the doc (if you wanna call him that) Thursday and he scheduled me for everything except that. I have a new Doc at the VA and frankly a vet would be better. The one I had before from India but he retired. Best Doc I ever had. Sure do miss him. He moved back to India and nearly died from some disease. Came back to the states said he ain't never going back there again lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Pretty good swelling, the pain is hard to pinpoint because it is all around my knee, but if I had to pick I'd say more on the front. Flexing hurts woirse than extending but they both do. Can't make any sudden moves with it.



Sounds like kneebola...

Ice and rest sounds reasonable... Followed by some real medical advice if things don't perk up over the next few days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I'm about to start prepping for a colonoscopy tomorrow Doesn't that sound like fun! I think I'll just leave the laptop next to the toilet!



Hope everything comes out smooth...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Hope everything comes out smooth...


It is, sheese.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Popsicles, gatorade, and gummy bears get old quickly, huh? Hope your scope is early so you can get a big breakfast after.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> Popsicles, gatorade, and gummy bears get old quickly, huh? Hope your scope is early so you can get a big breakfast after.



I heard the haribo sugar free gummy bears are the best for that sort of "thing"....
I need to find that Amazon thing with the reviews. It's the most hilarious ever.....be right back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Here it is....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-r...f=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B008JELLCA

@woodtickgreg and @SENC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

My god, that was hilarious! And yes a big breakfast is planned after the procedure. I haven't eaten since saturday! But I'm gonna strap on the feedbag monday after the procedure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Procedure done, all was good! Won't have to do it again for 5 years. Breakfast never tasted so good! I came home and took a nap, was still a little woosey from the anesthesia. Feeling ok now and it's nice out so I think I'm gonna mow the lawn. Snow flurries yesterday, 66 deg and sunny today! Nice.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schroedc

Man there is some weird karma going on here, I didn't hurt myself but the back flared up again, I'm so used to it by now I just take Advil and do my thing abd to top it off, my van I'd no longer safe to drive and repairs exceed the value of it. Anybody want to buy my saw mill? Show season starts this weekend and I have nothing reliable to drive....

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Brink

Moma B built me a NY pastrami Reuben

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## justallan

Branding is going great and my body is holding up pretty good, so I'm happy. I think we're at about the halfway point, but I'll admit that I'm ready to be done.
For those that are curious here's a quick look at what we do.
There are six of us and we go out and gather the cows and calves from a pasture and trail them to where we are set up to brand. They get sorted, keeping the calves in a pen that leads to our branding table. (Guys 1 & 2) There are two guys in with the calves that bring them up a narrow alley to the table, these guys are getting kicked and stepped on all day and that's when things are going good. ( Guy 3) The guy running the table catches the calf (usually) by pushing a lever as it's head passes the through the head catch then with another lever squeezes the chute and flips it on it's side. Our chute is all manual so this person is earning his money. Next is where things get fast and fun. If the calf is a bull then as I (Guy 6) step in and pin it's head with my thigh, the guy running the table pulls it's rear leg back and (Guy 4) slips a tether on it and holds the leg out of the way for (Guy 5) to bands it. As soon as the tether is on the leg I give the calf a shot in the neck, Guy 5 gets a band on it and then he and I each give the calf a shot under the skin behind the shoulder. At this point Guy 4 brands the calf and as quick as possible I give it an implant shot behind the ear and notch an ear to identify it's sex. The table gets flipped back up and opened to let the calf out. My job is actually fairly easy and the most of my abuse is either tackling a calf that made it by the headcatch and holding the calf's head to the side with my right thigh the entire time it's being worked on.
Although this is all fairly choreographed for safety and speed, there are slip-ups, brainfarts and the occasional calf that is just friggin' crazy. We generally have fun all day and give each other grief just to pass the time. It is a job where you had better be able to laugh at yourself or you'll be the only one not laughing. We were branding calves on the ground a couple weeks ago and found out that I'm not worth a darned at banding, and I caught hell! All I could do was laugh and try better on the next one. I did put a damper on some of the teasing by mentioning that I am plumb fine not being known for a guy that's good with a set of nuts. 
When we get all done we let the calves back with the cows and give them a bit to mother back up. Afterward we take the whole bunch and trail them back to where they go.
Yup, I woke up early and was bored!

Reactions: Great Post 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Apparently this morning BOTH flay rods are out of skew on the treadle....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodturner1975

Fishing @ Reelfoot Lake in TN. Life is good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink

Starting out well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Starting out well.
> 
> View attachment 104534



Hey now- what is the deal- bottom boards do not look like oak- are you straying Monkey????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Starting out well.
> 
> View attachment 104534



Can't wait to see the ABTTSNBAWSFAWAFSY thread.



(Another Brinkster Thingy That Should Never Be And Will Surely Fall Apart Within A Few Short Years)


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Starting out well.
> 
> View attachment 104534



Some pretty good firewood there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Hey now- what is the deal- bottom boards do not look like oak- are you straying Monkey????



Neither do the top ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

To follow up on my earlier post today, Last night I came home to the scariest thing a man can hear from his wife right after "I'm late this month......" 

"Honey, The car is making a noise when I drive........" 

So 10pm last night I'm tearing apart the front end of the Jeep all with hand tools only to avoid waking the neighbors. The flay rods were definitely out of skew on the treadles so this morning I chased down the parts and she got all new brakes in the front end. The biggest pain in the behind was the lower slide rods for the calipers were froze on both sides (Which probably contributed to it eating the pads) so it took a bit of WD-40 and a lot of whacking to get them out and freed up. On the upside, I was able to get into the shop by 11.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Can't wait to see the ABTTSNBAWSFAWAFSY thread.
> 
> 
> 
> (Another Brinkster Thingy That Should Never Be And Will Surely Fall Apart Within A Few Short Years)



You're gonna love poo-pooing this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Neither do the top ones



OH MY- Do we need to take you to the monkey shrink???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> To follow up on my earlier post today, Last night I came home to the scariest thing a man can hear from his wife right after "I'm late this month......"
> 
> "Honey, The car is making a noise when I drive........"
> 
> So 10pm last night I'm tearing apart the front end of the Jeep all with hand tools only to avoid waking the neighbors. The flay rods were definitely out of skew on the treadles so this morning I chased down the parts and she got all new brakes in the front end. The biggest pain in the behind was the lower slide rods for the calipers were froze on both sides (Which probably contributed to it eating the pads) so it took a bit of WD-40 and a lot of whacking to get them out and freed up. On the upside, I was able to get into the shop by 11.
> 
> View attachment 104535



I did all 4 on my 1 ton last year and changed oit the upper and lower ball joints while I was at it. I need to change out some of the other joints as well before taking it in for alignment. Front end work is not so bad but I still don't like it. Beats engine work though, I don't even mess with my engine hardly, I have a very rare thing called an honest, competent, affordable diesel mechanic.

I did change out the oil cooler a couple years ago and recently a new radiator, but internal stuff like changing injectors etc. I take it to my mechanic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I did all 4 on my 1 ton last year and changed oit the upper and lower ball joints while I was at it. I need to change out some of the other joints as well before taking it in for alignment. Front end work is not so bad but I still don't like it. Beats engine work though, I don't even mess with my engine hardly, I have a very rare thing called an honest, competent, affordable diesel mechanic.
> 
> I did change out the oil cooler a couple years ago and recently a new radiator, but internal stuff like changing injectors etc. I take it to my mechanic.



I thought you just lit them on fire or ran into trees when they got old???

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> OH MY- Do we need to take you to the monkey shrink???



He/she needs cutting boards, too?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I have a very rare thing called an honest, competent, affordable diesel mechanic..



Hmmm, I'm competent diesel mechanic...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Hmmm, I'm competent diesel mechanic...



Yes but the commute is a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Yes but the commute is a problem.



No, just 12 miles to the other shop

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> No, just 12 miles to the other shop



Only 7 to my guy's.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Only 7 to my guy's.


And honest and affordable


----------



## Brink

And it keeps getting better. Moma bought these for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> He/she needs cutting boards, too?



Hey, Monkey Man, you're encroaching on my turf!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> Hey, Monkey Man, you're encroaching on my turf!!!!!!!! Tony



You're the monkey shrink?


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> You're the monkey shrink?



I meant about making cutting boards, but depending on what your willing to pay, I've got a couch you could lay on and tell your woes!


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> I meant about making cutting boards, but depending on what your willing to pay, I've got a couch you could lay on and tell your woes!



Ah,
So how many cutting boards do you want?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

This would be a special gift, 
First, I hate making them,
And B, last four I made, ended in divorces and break ups.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## justallan

Well, my day is starting off darned good. Other than a couple doctors appointments and the five days I took off after surgery, this is my first full day off since about Thanksgiving.
What do people do with a whole uninterrupted day off?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> What do people do with a whole uninterrupted day off?



Some go hunting for old bones . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

I was kinda sorta thinking along the same lines, Kevin. The only difference being I was thinking of bones styling halter tops and badonkadonk shorts at either the races down in Sheridan or the Miles City Bucking Horse Sale. Plus it's supposed to rain, what could be better?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

Boy howdy, I could write a song with my day yesterday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## justallan

As I'd said before, yesterday was the first full day off that I've had since about thanksgiving, so obviously I woke up at about 4 AM without a clue as to what to do. That changed with a quickness.
Someone tags me about the tenon cutters, I go do that and have breakfast in town. About the time I get home and sat back down a buddy calls to discuss cutting fencing for him, so I run in and we measure things out. He mentions a mutual friend of ours moving and needing to get rid of a bunch of stuff, so we head over there. By the time that's done I own another riding mower, a compressor and a floor jack, at a swinging good deal. Back to the ranch to get my diesel and a trailer to retrieve that stuff. Well obviously you have to try out any new toys, so I mowed about a half an acre of my yard. I got shut down because of the weather. It must have rained about 2" in about a half hour. So what do I do, of course I went night fishing. A couple bullhead and a decent catfish, so I'm happy.
2:30 in the morning coming home on the highway I see this car coming at me and it just didn't look right to me. Between the rain and me being tired it just didn't seem right. As we got closer he just kept seeming to get more on my side and was at a pretty good angle in the road and I'm stuck between him and a guardrail. I got passed the guardrail and was fixing try my luck at taking the bank/bar ditch or whatever instead of getting hit. That's about when I finally realized that the other car wasn't even moving. As I went by I could see that his dome light was on and he was slouched over the console into the passenger seat. I got parked and bail out to get to him and another car that was following me flies by and lays on the horn, waking up Mr. Sleepy. I get to him and beat on the window and by the time I got his door open he's wanting to leave. I asked if I could park his car for him or drive him to the next town up and have my friend follow in my truck and he was having none of it and drove off.
Like it or not, I called it in. I'm not proud of that, but I'm not ashamed of it either!
I just now called the PD in that town and was told that there weren't any wrecks or DUI's since then, so I guess he got to where he was going.
I'm not entirely sure I can handle another day off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Holly shite! I would have followed him till the cops got there! I have seen to many horrific crashes and tragedies By drunk drivers, IMO there is no excuse for that. Kudo's to you for calling it in!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

I guess I should have just yanked his butt out of the car, but shoulda, woulda, coulda!
I'll admit that I was pretty hyped up still from thinking I was about to get hit head on.
I would like to find out who the idiot that flew by blasting their horn and not stopping was.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> As I'd said before, yesterday was the first full day off that I've had since about thanksgiving, so obviously I woke up at about 4 AM without a clue as to what to do. That changed with a quickness.
> Someone tags me about the tenon cutters, I go do that and have breakfast in town. About the time I get home and sat back down a buddy calls to discuss cutting fencing for him, so I run in and we measure things out. He mentions a mutual friend of ours moving and needing to get rid of a bunch of stuff, so we head over there. By the time that's done I own another riding mower, a compressor and a floor jack, at a swinging good deal. Back to the ranch to get my diesel and a trailer to retrieve that stuff. Well obviously you have to try out any new toys, so I mowed about a half an acre of my yard. I got shut down because of the weather. It must have rained about 2" in about a half hour. So what do I do, of course I went night fishing. A couple bullhead and a decent catfish, so I'm happy.
> 2:30 in the morning coming home on the highway I see this car coming at me and it just didn't look right to me. Between the rain and me being tired it just didn't seem right. As we got closer he just kept seeming to get more on my side and was at a pretty good angle in the road and I'm stuck between him and a guardrail. I got passed the guardrail and was fixing try my luck at taking the bank/bar ditch or whatever instead of getting hit. That's about when I finally realized that the other car wasn't even moving. As I went by I could see that his dome light was on and he was slouched over the console into the passenger seat. I got parked and bail out to get to him and another car that was following me flies by and lays on the horn, waking up Mr. Sleepy. I get to him and beat on the window and by the time I got his door open he's wanting to leave. I asked if I could park his car for him or drive him to the next town up and have my friend follow in my truck and he was having none of it and drove off.
> Like it or not, I called it in. I'm not proud of that, but I'm not ashamed of it either!
> I just now called the PD in that town and was told that there weren't any wrecks or DUI's since then, so I guess he got to where he was going.
> I'm not entirely sure I can handle another day off!



I would have- no room for drunks on high way.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

And speakin of drunks on the Highway- I was working Graveyard- probably winter of 74-75 -roads were open and it was about 12;15 and I was sitting at a light- looked in mirror and braced myself because it looked like I was going to get rear ended but at last moment he swerved around and ran the light. Now he went around in the left turn lane but went straight. Now on the other side there was a median and right in the middle was a stout traffic light pole which he struck dead center- pole bent and he went up it. came to a stop with bumper on the ground-all four in air. I pulled up next to him. He was switching from reverse to forward trying to get unstuck. I got out and motioned him to unroll window- probably 8-10 ft above me. Dead drunk wanted me to give him a little push. I proceeded to try to explain to him how he needed a little more then a push. Belts were squealing cause fan was thru radiator. I tried to convince him to shut car off. He proceeded to call me everything in the book and how he was going to get out and push himself- tried to convince not to. He insisted and somehow with great difficulty got door open enough to fall out and knock himself out on curb. Luckily as he was waking back up the local policeman showed up as he explained how he really had not been drinking. The whiskey bottle that came out of car with him did not help his case a bit though...... Drunks should be turned in before they kill some innocent person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Great weekend highlighted by my daughter's HS graduation, then made it home to find several boxes of wood. @Buga - the BL burl is outstanding, thank you!

And it is always great to unite two cousins that had never met before... mexican coco burl (courtesy of @BurlsorBust), meet mexican coco curl (just a bit in a corner plus some sap spalting for good measure, from another source).

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Congrats to your daughter Henry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Someone couldn't read the small font from 500 feet away....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Someone couldn't read the small font from 500 feet away....
> 
> View attachment 104666



Hard to see with a bucket in the way.

Maybe the tanker should stay 500' ahead?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Kevin I found something else to paint. The new deck stairs!!

.





 



 

Gotta finish em tomorrow. Ran outa time today. After that I'll stain the deck....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

It was a great day,
Until 10' away from me, this chipper got knocked off its stands.


----------



## Sprung

Yup, I'm raising my boy right! My wife had to get something out of the garage and our 3 1/2 year old followed her out there. Lately he's been pointing to or picking up various pieces of wood and asking what kind of wood it is. He's taken special interest in the buckthorn slabs and the cherry burl out there. He came in saying, "Daddy got buckthorn and daddy got cherry burl." Made my day! We're going to start working on ID'ing other woods next time we're in the shop together.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> It was a great day,
> Until 10' away from me, this chipper got knocked off its stands.
> 
> View attachment 104832



I'd say it is still a great day because that could have maimed someone for life.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mrfish55

Celebrated dads 74th birthday, got him an eagle sculpture painted by the one and only "King" Richard Brodeur (Canucks goaltender in the 80's) was meant to be yard art, sits in the middle of the living room!

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I'd say it is still a great day because that could have maimed someone for life.



I suggested the next time, he cushions the machine with his body.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin

I remember Brodeur! That's too cool. I bet your dad is thrilled.


----------



## Mrfish55

Kevin said:


> I remember Brodeur! That's too cool. I bet your dad is thrilled.


He can't stop talking about it, I had the perfect spot in the yard for it, he insisted the living room. 4" clearance to the ceiling. Mom had tears in her eyes, don't know if she loves it or didn't want it in the house LOL

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> It was a great day,
> Until 10' away from me, this chipper got knocked off its stands.
> 
> View attachment 104832


I'm wondering......just how does one knock a chipper off of it's stands? Idiot..............Bet you said some favorite words......and did an underware check,lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm wondering......just how does one knock a chipper off of it's stands? Idiot..............Bet you said some favorite words......and did an underware check,lol.



You know the deal, when you ask what was being done, the story gets sketchy.
And I don't swear, didn't say much.
And, I don't wear undies. To constricting.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> You know the deal, when you ask what was being done, the story gets sketchy.
> And I don't swear, didn't say much.
> And, I don't wear undies. To constricting.



_I didn't know anything about it until you just told me.

I was on the pot during the time in question.

I was on the other side of the shop helping Tank change out the tranny on the red one.

Are you asking ME?

Don't blame me, you probably did it. You're not making me your scapegoat. 

Yes I did it, but I have a video on my phone of you tucking your tail in coming out of the mensroom..._

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> It was a great day,
> Until 10' away from me, this chipper got knocked off its stands.
> 
> View attachment 104832



That'll leave a mark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Today I found out how low I'll sink to make 20.00....

Seriously though, our neighbor was out of work a while last year and is still dealing with a knee that won't work quite right. When he needs auto repair I'll get him parts at my wholesale cost and just fix it for him. Today I changed plugs and wires on an 06 trailblazer. Drivers side was fine but the passenger side plugs are not the easiest things to get to.....

Reactions: +Karma 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Today I found out how low I'll sink to make 20.00....
> 
> Seriously though, our neighbor was out of work a while last year and is still dealing with a knee that won't work quite right. When he needs auto repair I'll get him parts at my wholesale cost and just fix it for him. Today I changed plugs and wires on an 06 trailblazer. Drivers side was fine but the passenger side plugs are not the easiest things to get to.....



There's nothing "low" about a hard working honorable man doing what is necessary to feed his family. You'll get through this and come out the other side the better for it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> There's nothing "low" about a hard working honorable man doing what is necessary to feed his family. You'll get through this and come out the other side the better for it.



I know, it's been a joke between my wife and I on the things I'll do for 20.00

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I know, it's been a joke between my wife and I on the things I'll do for 20.00



$20 is still 20 bucks. As long as you don't look too far back into the yearly inflation chart.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Today I found out how low I'll sink to make 20.00....
> 
> Seriously though, our neighbor was out of work a while last year and is still dealing with a knee that won't work quite right. When he needs auto repair I'll get him parts at my wholesale cost and just fix it for him. Today I changed plugs and wires on an 06 trailblazer. Drivers side was fine but the passenger side plugs are not the easiest things to get to.....



Colin, you shouldn't have to do menial things like this. Just contact Berne or the current administration, they'll get you taken of, no problem! !

But seriously, we've all been there. Hold your head high and be proud you're trying, doing something instead of sitting around bemoaning your woes and feeling sorry for yourself. You'll come through this soon! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> It was a great day,
> Until 10' away from me, this chipper got knocked off its stands.
> 
> View attachment 104832



How does one do that? oopsie daisy...my bad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> How does one do that? oopsie daisy...my bad.



yup, and that constant ringing in my ears got a little louder


----------



## Sprung

Set a new record yesterday for how long it took me to get somewhere. And not the good kind of record. Am in Illinois for the weekend for a funeral. It's about 6 1/2 hours drive time to my in-laws' house. Yesterday it took us 14 hours to make the drive. Yes, we spent about 7 1/2 hours making stops for one reason or another. At 3 1/2 hours in we had spent 1 hour 15 minutes driving. At 10 hours in, we had only spent 3 1/2 hours driving. Yup, the joys of traveling with children! Oh, how awesome it was when they both fell asleep and stayed asleep - then we started to actually get somewhere. Paying for it dearly today - this pinched nerve stuff is no fun.

We drive back Monday. Am really hoping to get home in under 9 hours...

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Schroedc

I bought a van. Now I get to do tune up and basic maintenance and work on getting it ready for my first major show of the season on Thursday of next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I bought a van. Now I get to do tune up and basic maintenance and work on getting it ready for my first major show of the season on Thursday of next week.


Details? What brand, motor, year, etc?


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Details? What brand, motor, year, etc?



88 dodge Maxivan Wagon, 318, overdrive tranny. extended body (I think this thing is 18-19 feet long) Has the seats that turn into a bed or a dinette area for road camping. I'll post more pictures as I get it all set up as my mobile command post. Only has 84,000 miles on it. a few little things need some TLC but otherwise very solid.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Right after I posted some wood out in the shop today I noticed a real foul smell. Like maggots. I followed my sniffer around and never could pinpoint it - it was everywhere me and Kaiser went. Soon I realized it was him. I inspected him and found he has a golf ball size piece of flesh missing from his back behind his neck. Maggots were visible when I pulled his hair back. It's nasty. So I called the vet at home. She told me what to do so I had to run to town to get the stuff. I have him all doctored up and have him on antibiotics (we had some in the cabinet) but I still want to take him in Monday. He still reeks but these open maggot wounds are fatal if you let them go too long. This happened to Cleo last year. It's a PITA but the little guys and gals rely on us to keep them well and healthy. He's just now asleep. He didn't like that hole in his body being irrigated and then packed with antibiotic grease. It wasn't fun for either one of us. 

On the way to town I saw one of the most unusual sunsets ever. I'll post it in the sun thread after I finish my soup.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

maggots, foul smell, soup? Not me.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Right after I posted some wood out in the shop today I noticed a real foul smell. Like maggots. I followed my sniffer around and never could pinpoint it - it was everywhere me and Kaiser went. Soon I realized it was him. I inspected him and found he has a golf ball size piece of flesh missing from his back behind his neck. Maggots were visible when I pulled his hair back. It's nasty. So I called the vet at home. She told me what to do so I had to run to town to get the stuff. I have him all doctored up and have him on antibiotics (we had some in the cabinet) but I still want to take him in Monday. He still reeks but these open maggot wounds are fatal if you let them go too long. This happened to Cleo last year. It's a PITA but the little guys and gals rely on us to keep them well and healthy. He's just now asleep. He didn't like that hole in his body being irrigated and then packed with antibiotic grease. It wasn't fun for either one of us.
> 
> On the way to town I saw one of the most unusual sunsets ever. I'll post it in the sun thread after I finish my soup.



Holy crap, how does this happen? Hope he'll be ok!


----------



## Tony

I'm sorry to hear that Kevin, poor thing! I hope Kaiser heals up quick. Tony


----------



## Mike1950

Bummer!!


----------



## Mike1950

6 Am here not enough day gone by to judge but It should be good- most are.........


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Holy crap, how does this happen? Hope he'll be ok!



All it takes is a small tear in their skin. The vet said even a pinhole is enough. These dogs crawl through barbed wire in their travels all the time which is usually the cause. It's not a problem during winter but when it's hot and humid the flies zero in on their open flash and lay eggs. They run through pastures and they're always passing horse and cow patties with their attendant flies so it is a bad mixture.

It wasn't barbwire that got Kaiser though. He is missing a big chunk of flesh off the top of his back and I have no idea what could've taken it out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Keep an eye on him Kev, I know you will now that you know he has an injury. Just sayin, our animals depend on us for their care and well being.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Today was awesome...

Went to a flea market.



 

One guy was selling slabs.



 

Another booth made me weep a little.



 

Got schnitzel for lunch.



 

Then went for a swim and cookout.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

We went over and made dinner for my parents. Well, my wife made dinner I chopped a few things up. Then we watched a few shows on the TV that they like. The we watched thunderstorms for a while. Then we drove home and are waiting for the one with 60 MPH and hail coming our way sipping some hot green tea. All in all a good day. So far.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Starting out, not so great. Watching the rain blow sideways in front of me. Wouldn't be so bad if I was sitting in the living room watching out the patio door, but I'm in my work vehicle waiting to go into an account. 6:45 and I'm already soaking wet. Oh well, gotta keep goin..... Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cabomhn

Prepping some food this morning with my fiancé for a low country boil at my parents house. Cloudy day but crossing fingers for no rain! Also making a big batch of baked mac and cheese. No crab in the boil but lots of shrimp and kielbasa, should be tasty

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

After an unplanned trip to Illinois this weekend, I do NOT want to get into a car again for a while. Spent entirely too much time in the car.

So, tomorrow I get to spend most of the day in the car. And in the not too distant future, we leave to go visit my family - and do about 2500 miles of driving in 9 days.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> After an unplanned trip to Illinois this weekend, I do NOT want to get into a car again for a while. Spent entirely too much time in the car.
> 
> So, tomorrow I get to spend most of the day in the car. And in the not too distant future, we leave to go visit my family - and do about 2500 miles of driving in 9 days.



I hate cars too. You need a passenger truck. No kidding either. Full size passenger trucks like mine are much more comfortable to drive and ride in. You're not nearly as stove up when you arrive, and a big 'ol boy like you needs the room for sure.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> I hate cars too. You need a passenger truck. No kidding either. Full size passenger trucks like mine are much more comfortable to drive and ride in. You're not nearly as stove up when you arrive, and a big 'ol boy like you needs the room for sure.



I couldn't agree more on needing a good truck - the most comfortable vehicles I've ever owned or driven have been full sized trucks. Before we went with a minivan, I had Katy convinced that we were going to buy a truck. But, on a single income with two children, and the prices of even used trucks in our area of the country, there was no way to make it work within our budget. It might be a few years, but I will eventually have a truck again. I miss the F-150 I had - it was a great truck and I'd still be driving it if it hadn't been totaled out in an accident. It's been 9 years and I'm still angry with that guy for cutting me off. I was going 75, he was going 55 or less, and he pulled in front of me with less than one car's length between the two of us...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I couldn't agree more on needing a good truck - the most comfortable vehicles I've ever owned or driven have been full sized trucks. Before we went with a minivan, I had Katy convinced that we were going to buy a truck. But, on a single income with two children, and the prices of even used trucks in our area of the country, there was no way to make it work within our budget. It might be a few years, but I will eventually have a truck again. I miss the F-150 I had - it was a great truck and I'd still be driving it if it hadn't been totaled out in an accident. It's been 9 years and I'm still angry with that guy for cutting me off. I was going 75, he was going 55 or less, and he pulled in front of me with less than one car's length between the two of us...



Simple solution brother: sell the kid you like the least and buy a truck. Problem solved!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Simple solution brother: sell the kid you like the least and buy a truck. Problem solved!



Sell both of them and buy two trucks. You can always have more kids

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

We used to have 2 kids but then a really good deal on a bandsaw came up that I couldn't pass up.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Better solution... Give someone the kids, make them pay your truck payments to take them back and not return them!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Busy little beaver today, finishing up making weights for my second canopy, getting the title transferred and plates on the van. tons of little things all needed to make show season go smooth. The nice thing is that I only have to do this at the start of the season as it'll all be in the van except for product all season long, packing the inventory the night before a show goes much faster if the rest of the stuff is already packed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Hmmm. Where's SENC going? Those of you who know will have to let the others guess for a few days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Today is perfect- but then again I have not done a damn thing yet.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Work sucks, I love my job, but work sucks. Lately no time to do much of anything when I get home. Just make dinner, get a little down time on the couch with the laptop, and then it's time for bed. I need some shop time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

SENC said:


> Hmmm. Where's SENC going? Those of you who know will have to let the others guess for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 105954



Does @SENC even wear that hat or is it just a photo prop? I don't see any sawdust on it or sweat stains....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

My day has been a whirlwind. Yesterday took my son with me to Minneapolis on a shopping trip, stopped a few places bought a few woodworking things, scored a type 3 Bedrock 605 for under 10.00 and a pile of NOS chisel handles for socket tang chisels. On way out of Minneapolis the alternator on the van blew the front bearing, luckily it held together for the next 150 miles, sounded like dookie but never stopped charging, got the rest of the gear we need for our fishing trip in Rochester and headed home. Got the old alternator out and not sure how the heck it kept running, bed about 10:30pm. Today I managed to beg and plead the wonderful shop I use to move my alternator to the top of their work list for a rebuild since NOBODY had a replacement for the 120 amp alternator, They finally got it done and I was able to head back home about 1:30 this afternoon (They are about 30 miles from home) Reassembled the van, mowed the lawn since I'll be gone a week and my wife can't handle the big mower and headed to the shop. I'm now packing for tomorrow's show and paring down to the absolute minimum I can since my wife will be doing the show by herself next week and I need to figure out how to get everything into the Jeep for her since she couldn't handle the big van in the ramp (The turns in the ramp are really tight and the van is almost 18 feet long. It's been 20 years since she drove anything big but she used to love driving my '79 1 ton suburban, Just had to stay off the sidewalks )

It's going to be a little weird the next couple weeks, I started this year about 300-400 pieces light on backstock with the drop in cash flow from the construction last year so I'm almost rationing things for the next three shows until I get back from Ely and get cranking on inventory. At least with a good show last weekend I was able to pay off the Mob (Our local city utilities ), place a monster order for hardware, have tons of blanks on hand and it'll all be waiting for me when I get back so I can try to set a personal record for four days of work before the show on 6/23

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> My day has been a whirlwind. Yesterday took my son with me to Minneapolis on a shopping trip, stopped a few places bought a few woodworking things, scored a type 3 Bedrock 605 for under 10.00 and a pile of NOS chisel handles for socket tang chisels. On way out of Minneapolis the alternator on the van blew the front bearing, luckily it held together for the next 150 miles, sounded like dookie but never stopped charging, got the rest of the gear we need for our fishing trip in Rochester and headed home. Got the old alternator out and not sure how the heck it kept running, bed about 10:30pm. Today I managed to beg and plead the wonderful shop I use to move my alternator to the top of their work list for a rebuild since NOBODY had a replacement for the 120 amp alternator, They finally got it done and I was able to head back home about 1:30 this afternoon (They are about 30 miles from home) Reassembled the van, mowed the lawn since I'll be gone a week and my wife can't handle the big mower and headed to the shop. I'm now packing for tomorrow's show and paring down to the absolute minimum I can since my wife will be doing the show by herself next week and I need to figure out how to get everything into the Jeep for her since she couldn't handle the big van in the ramp (The turns in the ramp are really tight and the van is almost 18 feet long. It's been 20 years since she drove anything big but she used to love driving my '79 1 ton suburban, Just had to stay off the sidewalks )
> 
> It's going to be a little weird the next couple weeks, I started this year about 300-400 pieces light on backstock with the drop in cash flow from the construction last year so I'm almost rationing things for the next three shows until I get back from Ely and get cranking on inventory. At least with a good show last weekend I was able to pay off the Mob (Our local city utilities ), place a monster order for hardware, have tons of blanks on hand and it'll all be waiting for me when I get back so I can try to set a personal record for four days of work before the show on 6/23



Man that sounds like how it is around here. So your wife and you are both doing shows the same weekend in different locations? Hope you both knock it out of the park.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Man that sounds like how it is around here. So your wife and you are both doing shows the same weekend in different locations? Hope you both knock it out of the park.



No, We'll do the show tomorrow together and next Thursday while I'm gone she'll do the show alone. The following week we'll be back together for that show and I'll hopefully have spent 4 days working my butt off to stock back up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man, I'm tired just reading about it,lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> Does @SENC even wear that hat or is it just a photo prop? I don't see any sawdust on it or sweat stains....


I generally only wear hats when I have a purpose for them, like hunting or keeping sun off my face when working in the yard, so my hats get light usage. I toted this one for sleeping on the plane. Just grabbed the first hat I saw - it wasn't until I boarded that I really thought about it being a WB hat and decided I needed to share pics.


----------



## Kevin

We're about to go meet our 4th grand baby for the first time - Crystal Grace. First grand daughter. She's due to come into this world about 8 this morning.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

If the wife ever gets through messin with her hair that is ........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

I'm in the same boat as Greg, been working 14 hours a day, get home eat, talk to the wife and kid for a few minutes, go to bed. Just need some Shop time!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

@SENC is in London and we're in Paris. We sure are a worldly crew!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I generally only wear hats when I have a purpose for them, like hunting or keeping sun off my face when working in the yard, so my hats get light usage. I toted this one for sleeping on the plane. Just grabbed the first hat I saw - it wasn't until I boarded that I really thought about it being a WB hat and decided I needed to share pics.



Well since you did, now you have to take a pic of you wearing it on the London Bridge or in front of Big Ben or somewhere for the Traveling Hat thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Well since you did, now you have to take a pic of you wearing it on the London Bridge or in front of Big Ben or somewhere for the Traveling Hat thread.


That was my plan yesterday, but the bottom fell out as we passed 10 Downing Street on the way to Big Ben so we were all running for cover and finished our walking tour under cover in the tube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> That was my plan yesterday, but the bottom fell out as we passed 10 Downing Street on the way to Big Ben so we were all running for cover and finished our walking tour under cover in the tube.



Have you tried to get a guard to crack a smile? I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> finished our walking tour under cover in the tube.



"Mind the gap".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Have you tried to get a guard to crack a smile? I don't think it's possible.


It is possible, you just have to be creative. I showed him this and he nearly fell out. Hope I didn't get him fired.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Tony

SENC said:


> It is possible, you just have to be creative. I showed him this and he nearly fell out. Hope I didn't get him fired.
> 
> View attachment 106180


----------



## duncsuss

Coming into work today was completely uneventful, right up to the elevator ride to the sixth floor of our building. Some folks got out at four, leaving me and another person in the car when the doors closed and we started moving again. Approaching the fifth floor, it stopped, jerked a bit (as if it dropped an inch or two) and a few seconds passed.

We looked at each other, and he hit the alarm button, which rang till he took his finger off the button. Then the car started going up again, passed the fifth floor but didn't make it to six before it stopped again. This time I rang the alarm, it seemed like the neighborly thing to do.

Then it woke up, went straight past floor six, and I think he pressed a few more buttons, because it stopped at seven and we were able to coerce the doors into opening. Since he was going up and I was going down, we got into different elevator cars and wished each other _bon voyage_.

(I called building maintenance when I got to my desk.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> Coming into work today was completely uneventful, right up to the elevator ride to the sixth floor of our building. Some folks got out at four, leaving me and another person in the car when the doors closed and we started moving again. Approaching the fifth floor, it stopped, jerked a bit (as if it dropped an inch or two) and a few seconds passed.
> 
> We looked at each other, and he hit the alarm button, which rang till he took his finger off the button. Then the car started going up again, passed the fifth floor but didn't make it to six before it stopped again. This time I rang the alarm, it seemed like the neighborly thing to do.
> 
> Then it woke up, went straight past floor six, and I think he pressed a few more buttons, because it stopped at seven and we were able to coerce the doors into opening. Since he was going up and I was going down, we got into different elevator cars and wished each other _bon voyage_.
> 
> (I called building maintenance when I got to my desk.)



Getting stuck in an elevator for any length of time would suck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> Getting stuck in an elevator for any length of time would suck.


The thought of getting stuck for a while doesn't bother me, I've never been bothered by confined spaces. (I even enjoyed getting my head MRIed, listening to all the funky sounds in the machinery )

Falling five floors was a concern -- though I think it might not have been too bad, so long as we did the right thing at impact (like a parachute landing).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

We were in one of those hydraulic one floor lifts (basically a platform and 1/2 high walls) once and were 1/2 way between floors when it caught on fire. Well, something on the lower floor caught on fire - it was at least partially electrical in nature.

Called the folks on the upper floor, they forced the doors open and lowered a chair onto the platform so my wife (ex) and I could get out of there.


----------



## duncsuss

kweinert said:


> ... 1/2 way between floors when it caught on fire.


Now _*that's*_ something to be concerned about ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

For my job I used to have to go up in the Tower of the Americas here every 2 weeks. The elevator is notorious for getting stuck and it's 750 feet down. The fall didn't scare me, it was the sudden stop at the bottom I was worried about! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Those elevators are old. I didn't feel safe in it, it was hurky jerky not smooth.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Those elevators are old. I didn't feel safe in it, it was hurky jerky not smooth.



They supposedly rebuilt them a few years ago when Landry's took it over, but still.....


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> They supposedly rebuilt them a few years ago when Landry's took it over, but still.....



I haven't been up it since '05 or '06. Kinda weird it was bought by restaurant firm. I always thought it was owned by the city for some reason.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I haven't been up it since '05 or '06. Kinda weird it was bought by restaurant firm. I always thought it was owned by the city for some reason.



The tower itself is owned by the city, but Landry's has the rights to the restaurant up top and the elevator.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> hurky jerky.



Is that the technical term y'all use down there?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Is that the technical term y'all use down there?



Yup. Dam yankees won't understand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I prefer the term "swamp yankee"....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I prefer the term "swamp yankee"....



That's the best place for 'em.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin

@ripjack13 take Michele and your grand to see Alice Through The Looking Glass. One of the best movies we've seen in years. A 9.875 out of 10. It's that good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's possible. Have to it on a rainy day. Too much fun outside in the nice weather. Even though when it rains we still play outside...
Michele does want to see it though....


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> @ripjack13 take Michele and your grand to see Alice Through The Looking Glass. One of the best movies we've seen in years. A 9.875 out of 10. It's that good.



Ghost in machine....I didn't get a notification for the tag.
I just looked in here from new posts...


----------



## Kevin

I'm not getting alerts all the time either.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I got to take a shower for the first time in a week. I feel human again and after one more night camping we'll head home. A little worried about what I'll find when I get back to the shop, the sales numbers for the show my wife did for me yesterday are leaving me wondering if I have any inventory left....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> the sales numbers for the show my wife did for me yesterday are leaving me wondering if I have any inventory left....





AWESOME!!!!

Welcome back Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Welcome back Colin.



Before I left I ordered about 1000.00 worth of kits and the box is sitting in the shop. Going to see if I can set some records for production in the next five days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Had 5 grandkids this week in daytime- they were great and one 7 yr old nephew- friend of family's kid- They both are MP's at base and had an emergency---------- OH MY- this will never happen again- I survived............ barely..............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

I worked on new fangled electronic hydraulic controls.



 

Then some track and final drive work.



 

Came home and prepped some walnut.



 

Worked on my fire wood.



 

And...
Moma fed me like a king.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Are we trading stew too?


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Are we trading stew too?



That's no stew.
That's a pork chop with Brussels sprouts, sweet potato, green apple, onions and mustard sauce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> That's no stew.



Stew on a plate is still called stew no matter how you distort the Irish perfection of the dish.

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Stew on a plate is still called stew no matter how you distort the Irish perfection of the dish.



And stew with beans is chili.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I traded one of my pot calls and a Ben Franklin for a 16ga Winchester 97 today.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I traded one of my pot calls and a Ben Franklin for a 16ga Winchester 97 today.



Today I got sick and tired of wishing I had Colin's firearm collection. And wishing I had his luck in finding gems for almost nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Today I got sick and tired of wishing I had Colin's firearm collection. And wishing I had his luck in finding gems for almost nothing.



Manufactured in 1917. Shoots nice, looks like bat guana, probably going to get sent out for strip and re blue.


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Manufactured in 1917. Shoots nice, looks like bat guana, probably going to get sent out for strip and re blue.



Go ahead and rub it in. Karma is real buddy.


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> And stew with beans is chili.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> And stew with beans is chili.



Bless his heart, Yankee monkeys don't know no better.


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Bless his heart, Yankee monkeys don't know no better.



Bless its little pea-pickin' heart .........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MKTacop

Kevin said:


> Bless its little pea-pickin' heart .........



Only true southerners will understand the full connotations of that comment......

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

MKTacop said:


> Only true southerners will understand the full connotations of that comment......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MKTacop

maybe just a little...........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Bless its little pea-pickin' heart .........



Someone uses that phrase referring to me I feel an urge to pee on their door handles....


----------



## Schroedc

Had a good day today, got stuff done at work, had a couple customers. No big sales but a dollar is a dollar. After work came home mowed the lawn abd then took the kids to Rochester for some shopping. They'd saved their money to buy an XBox so we spotted around, got the best deal and a couple games and then Red Lobster for dinner. Holy crap have they gotten expensive. But it only happens once in a long while so might as well splurge on the kids. My wife is at her parents for a week so I'm lost at night without our usual routine in the evenings after the kids go to bed.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Someone uses that phrase referring to me I feel an urge to pee on their door handles....



You're far nicer than I am

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

These skeeter bites are driving me INSANE. The benadryl knocked me out for a little while but I need some good rock cocaine to get me through this.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## DaveHawk

Do you know what a Therma Cell is Kevin? If not Google it and get a couple. The # 1 tool in a hunters bag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I saw an estate sale today, stopped in, impulse thing ya know. Not much there but I did find this good condition USA made 4" c clamp and a good tap handle. $2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk

There is more food during the 4th's
weekend the Thanksgive and Christmas put together. Eat and sleep for 3days. I'm stuffed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Starting off well. Slept under blankets, listening to coyotes in backyard. As Moma whispered, "they're back". 
Quick high carb breakfast, and we are headed out to the trails. A nice 6 mile walk, 1500' rise, today. Will hit 80* at the most, lots of mud, and no cars like @Kenbo, can get to where we go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was a good mechanical work in the garage day, and it was nice out not to hot at all. So I took a look at Marc's saw, sorry for the bad news bud. I fixed my own lawnmower, the drive cable snapped and I needed to replace it. I also shortened the drive lever for the mower, it was way to long and I never liked it. The older snapper drive levers where much better, why did they ever lengthen it? Every time I made a turn with it it would get caught in my shirt and piss me off! Not no more, fixed it. Then I showed my moped some love and installed new brakes, tires, and tubes, I'll update the post for it later. Now I'm gonna grill some burgers and relax a little. A good day for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

We just passed the worst wreck we've seen in many years. Ambulance had a head-on with something intistinguishable. Body bags. What I couldn't figure oit is how it happened. The carnage was crumpled all together in a mangled ball in the middle of a 30' wide grass median of a divided highway.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

So I took in this little male kitten awhile ago, he's about 6 months old now. He has been getting a little big for his britches with my spayed female cats and trying to mate with them and pissing them off. So it was time for him to be neutered! Took him in yesterday, picked him up this morning. Wow is he bruised between his legs, poor little guy is having a rough day! I feel for ya buddie. He sits kinda funny, lol. He is a really good cat though, very affectionate, this will mellow him out a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

How many cats you up to Greg?


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got 5, and I'm done, he was the last one. 4 females all from one litter, and the new prince. He's laying right next to me sleeping off a sore sack, lol. I do love my pets, I wish I had time for a couple of smaller dogs to keep the cats on their toes, lol. I have had both at the same time most of my life, just in a weird place right now. It just wouldn't be fair to a dog if I couldn't give it or them the time they need. Cats are just way easy in that respect.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Not too good actually. I've been spending more time on the forum this time of year than usual. Especially this week. I'm nursing a bad back. I had to spend some time crawling around under the house with 30 pound barrel jacks to fix problems caused by all the heavy rains and now the heave of summer because I never finished the French drains. I didn't finish the French drains because when it dries I have to go logging to try and keep happy campers. 30 pounds doesn't sound like much until you're under a P & B foundation trying to do all that yourself in a contorted way. So my back is griping. Still. So what. I still have go logging this coming week. I can do it. I must so I will find a way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13

I know you hate snow....but could you use a snow sled to haul em under the house? A cheap plastic one....


----------



## ripjack13

And a long rope....


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I know you hate snow....but could you use a snow sled to haul em under the house? A cheap plastic one....



I don't just hate snow...I kinda hate people who love snow. And Plastic.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin

And rope. Especially rope in plastic snow. I'm docking some of your zeroes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well...fine then. Use a taboggan.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

I hate snow....can i have my zero back...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss

I've just had one of the weirdest days of my life.

You might have heard/seen the news about the attempted military coup in Turkey -- well my cousin's wife and son had just arrived at the Istanbul airport when the army tanks rolled in. They spent several hours trapped at the airport, much of it hiding out in the "press room" (where journalists conduct interviews, etc.) There were bomb blasts, some shooting, and a lot of shouting by a crowd of pro-government Islamists.

(Military coups in Turkey are not quite the same as anyplace else in the world -- the army regards itself as the protector of the secular state, any time an Islamist politician tries to turn the country towards becoming a Muslim state, they intervene.)

I just learned that they (and the friends they were traveling with) got out of the airport safely. Sighs of relief all around, especially from my cousin -- who is in Los Angeles and was quite beside himself with worry.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I don't just hate snow...I kinda hate people who love snow. And Plastic.


Wow... who peed in your cheerios this morning?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Damn!! Now I can't read the forums before breakfast either!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

And I hate snow too!! 

If it ever snows here in Fort Lauderdale, Fl. I'm moving further south!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Yesterday, my company had its 40th year open house and pig roast. Probably spoke to more people yesterday than I would in a month. Had skid steer rodeo and excavator skills competitions. 
Customers couldn't believe how many of us have been there For decades! ( after the owner, I'm third longest at 32 years) 
After working that all day, Moma and I drove up to Bethel Woods to the site of the Woodstock concert to see the Temptations and Beach Boys. Home by 2:00am. Pics later.
Headed out to the cummunity lake cleanup day, then the big lakefront party tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Not good....poor jeep broke something in the engine....

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Damn!! Now I can't read the forums before breakfast either!!!
> 
> View attachment 109105


That's a sexy Peppermill, if you are putting that on your breakfast you really should try @Kevin grits. Apparently they are kissable and go well with pepper.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

We have a insurance policy to cover bumper to bumper and the engine. These guys are nothing but sham dealers. They're saying it's the valve seat, a part they don't cover, but the mechanic said the seat broke because of the part they do cover, i forgot the name of it, so...it's a fiasco.
%!&$*!!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That sucks, in situations like that I try to calmly reason with people, if that doesn't work I smile, tip my hat to them and tell my Jewish wife there is an injustice in the deal. After that I have flowers sent to the persons family with my regards. Things usually are all worked out by then...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Damn!! Now I can't read the forums before breakfast either!!!
> 
> View attachment 109105



I'm with Don, that's a super fine Peppermill in the backround there!! Tony


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I'm with Don, that's a super fine Peppermill in the backround there!! Tony


It's all about product placement when advertising I guess...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> We have a insurance policy to cover bumper to bumper and the engine. These guys are nothing but sham dealers. They're saying it's the valve seat, a part they don't cover, but the mechanic said the seat broke because of the part they do cover, i forgot the name of it, so...it's a fiasco.
> %!&$*!!!!



I'm no mechanic but there's a lot of things that can go wrong in a valve train. The most common problem is bad valves themselves. It takes a real seasoned mechanic to nail down the actual cause and good luck comvincing the insurance bastards that the seat itself didn't commit suicide. Misadjusted rocker arms can ne a cause too but heck there's quite a few parts in the valve train and anything less than perefection in materials, alignment, and tolerances will cause problem 100% of the time. 

Insurance companies have two priorities. 

Take your premiums
Keep your premiums
I hope you can get them to pay but good luck. That sucks man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> We have a insurance policy to cover bumper to bumper and the engine. These guys are nothing but sham dealers. They're saying it's the valve seat, a part they don't cover, but the mechanic said the seat broke because of the part they do cover, i forgot the name of it, so...it's a fiasco.
> %!&$*!!!!





Kevin said:


> I'm no mechanic but there's a lot of things that can go wrong in a valve train. The most common problem is bad valves themselves. It takes a real seasoned mechanic to nail down the actual cause and good luck comvincing the insurance bastards that the seat itself didn't commit suicide. Misadjusted rocker arms can ne a cause too but heck there's quite a few parts in the valve train and anything less than perefection in materials, alignment, and tolerances will cause problem 100% of the time.
> 
> Insurance companies have two priorities.
> 
> Take your premiums
> Keep your premiums
> I hope you can get them to pay but good luck. That sucks man.


,

Valve seats can fail if a valve starts to burn and allow combustion to slip past.
They also fail by getting loose in the heads. Could be bad fit, overheat, poor design, etc.

Depending on how the policy is written, they quite often cover certain parts, but not consequential parts.
Say a covered valve fails, the seat it burned, and damage to the head are consequential, so they pay for the valve, not the other parts. If these engines are known for seat failures, that part won't be covered in the policy.

They are in the biz to make $, not hand it out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## kweinert

Still house hunting. The one we thought we had didn't pan out. Late offer, 5000 less than us, but it was all cash.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

kweinert said:


> Still house hunting. The one we thought we had didn't pan out. Late offer, 5000 less than us, but it was all cash.


Sorry to hear that. I hope the right one comes along soon for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> Still house hunting. The one we thought we had didn't pan out. Late offer, 5000 less than us, but it was all cash.



Sounds cheesy I know, but no kidding most every time that I can recall when I didn't get something big like that, something better ended up happening. Maybe your guardian angel knew you shouldn't live there. I bet an asteroid is gonna hit that house next year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> We have a insurance policy to cover bumper to bumper and the engine. These guys are nothing but sham dealers. They're saying it's the valve seat, a part they don't cover, but the mechanic said the seat broke because of the part they do cover, i forgot the name of it, so...it's a fiasco.
> %!&$*!!!!



Long as the mechanic is reputable and willing to testify to that, all you need do is find a cheap attorney that's willing to write them a letter, threatening to drag their sorry ass into court, sue them for all cost of repairs, his attorney fees, court costs, and tens of thousands for your emotional duress and false advertising in the "Bumper to Bumper" claim. They'll reconsider, kick a few beans around, decide it's cheaper to settle out of court, and pay the bill. They make their money tossing a line of B_S_ out and people simply walking away accepting it.

A great deal of insurance settlement is that way. Had a building that was lightning struck at work one time, and the insurance company tried to deny the claim. Said they pulled lightning strike data and there were strikes nearby, but nothing close enough to honor the claim. (_$37,000 worth of damages to electronic equipment in the building!_) Had a Board Member that knew the state insurance commissioner, and they had a chat, lo and behold my claim was accepted, when I got the information from the insurance company on the settlement, the lightning strike data indicated a direct hit on the building.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin

One of those days where I should have stayed in bed. My back is bad enough that I can walk upright, but the least little tilting or bending and it wants to take me down. I dropped a skillet on my left big toe trying to grab the counter to keep me upright and may have re-broken the toe. I broke it a couple of years ago and took forever to heal. My right index finger has been broken since my last logging excursion when I threw a logging chain into the truck and the finger got caught in the clevis hook and tried to go with it. I can't remember if it's the same one I broke before and the doctor asked me during my yearly if I knew I had a broken finger. I said yes and he askked why I didn't come in and let him splint it. I said because then I can't use it. Ain't getting one for this one either. 

I'm going to go to Walmart and see if they have any imported disposable backs for sale. Other than that my day has been fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

tape your toe up to one next to it. That keeps it from healing out of whack.

I have looked everywhere a disposable back, I can't seem to find any either...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> tape your toe up to one next to it. That keeps it from healing out of whack.



I tried that before I no likey. It's just a fracture if it's broke. The pain has subsided a lot so it probably not broken. Maybe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> One of those days where I should have stayed in bed. My back is bad enough that I can walk upright, but the least little tilting or bending and it wants to take me down. I dropped a skillet on my left big toe trying to grab the counter to keep me upright and may have re-broken the toe. I broke it a couple of years ago and took forever to heal. My right index finger has been broken since my last logging excursion when I threw a logging chain into the truck and the finger got caught in the clevis hook and tried to go with it. I can't remember if it's the same one I broke before and the doctor asked me during my yearly if I knew I had a broken finger. I said yes and he askked why I didn't come in and let him splint it. I said because then I can't use it. Ain't getting one for this one either.
> 
> I'm going to go to Walmart and see if they have any imported disposable backs for sale. Other than that my day has been fine.


Wow, that really sounds like the day from H.E. double toothpicks. I think you need a vacation, someplace where you can float in water all day causing no physical stress to your body. 

Hope you feel better regardless of your vacation plans.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow, that really sounds like the day from H.E. double toothpicks. I think you need a vacation, someplace where you can float in water all day causing no physical stress to your body.
> 
> Hope you feel better regardless of your vacation plans.



Weightlessness sounds good but that 8 hours in a seat doesn't appeal to my back just now. You know it only takes about a month and a half to row from CA to Hawaii. It takes much longer to row from Texas though.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Weightlessness sounds good but that 8 hours in a seat doesn't appeal to my back just now. You know it only takes about a month and a half to row from CA to Hawaii. It takes much longer to row from Texas though.


That's why God made morphine... so silly little men could take vacations.

Take care of yourself though, back problems are no joke.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> I'm with Don, that's a super fine Peppermill in the backround there!! Tony



My buddy made the mill. He made 25 fer family members fer xmas & I sewed bags fer him to put them in & he gave me one. I don't use pepper so I changed it to a salt mill. 
I make my mill from one or two pieces of wood.


----------



## ripjack13

Went for a walk with the wife n grandkiddoe down to the cornfeilds....Burl was loving the walk but the heat, she did not care for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eek! There's bugs on the leaves!


----------



## Schroedc

I turned on the lathe today (I'll post pics in the morning) and then came home to a mower that didn't want to mow, cleaned my gutters to find out the siding guys put them back up wrong so they wouldn't drain right. Got my wife and eldest son pissed at me for speaking my mind, and then find out the dryer is broke with two loads of wet laundry to dry. Tore apart the dryer, ordered parts and will be able to put back togehter on Wednesday. told everyone they can't wear any clothes until them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Brink

I split a tractor.



 

Made a double wedged front axle.



 

I took the night off, so we took the girls for a swim.



 

Then a nice dinner on the deck. Except we were being stared at.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'm like, "I went the therapy and made some meme's."

Brink's like, "I split a tractor in half."


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm like, "I went the therapy and made some meme's."
> 
> Jon's like, "I split a tractor in half."



Don, don't call him Jon. He hates that. I will fight you for him when I meet you. NO ONE calls him Jon. Moving on . . . . 

Jon, I don't like seeing you like this. I know I told you once I can take you MMA but now I am not so sure. I want to shore up my relationship with MTB before you and I meet because you look scary as hell. I don't have the confidence I did once before. Will you spot me the top in a Greco? Ten points in a game to 9 on the court? 


Don, you stay the hell out of this! The Monkey is just trying to make amends for how he is going to pummel me (I am SOOOO clever on making him too cocky. . . . . for our multiple contests . . . . . . ) which he cannot muahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Wild thunderstorm rain/hail for us weather has been crazy....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Don, don't call him Jon. He hates that. I will fight you for him when I meet you. NO ONE calls him Jon. Moving on . . . .
> 
> Jon, I don't like seeing you like this. I know I told you once I can take you MMA but now I am not so sure. I want to shore up my relationship with MTB before you and I meet because you look scary as hell. I don't have the confidence I did once before. Will you spot me the top in a Greco? Ten points in a game to 9 on the court?
> 
> 
> Don, you stay the hell out of this! The Monkey is just trying to make amends for how he is going to pummel me (I am SOOOO clever on making him too cocky. . . . . for our multiple contests . . . . . . ) which he cannot muahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Wild thunderstorm rain/hail for us weather has been crazy....



I know your power went out are ya'll making it okay Mike?


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109661



Okay I am sick of members breaking into my mom's GIF baby pic account. STOP IT!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I know your power went out are ya'll making it okay Mike?



our power only blipped a few times. Fine after I cleaned rain gutters and the street drain- I was thinkin I needed a boat. I bet the chickens do not lay for a couple days though..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109661



see I am more subtle then That evil @Kevin

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> our power only blipped a few times. Fine after I cleaned rain gutters and the street drain- I was thinkin I needed a boat. I bet the chickens do not lay for a couple days though..........



We're down to one black chicken named Pearl (Terry named her) that lays when she wants which is not usually anymore. I think we're fixing to buy some more layers or so I am told . . . . .


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> see I am more subtle then That evil @Kevin
> 
> View attachment 109662


Missing the "For Sale" sign is all...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> We're down to one black chicken named Pearl (Terry named her) that lays when she wants which is not usually anymore. I think we're fixing to buy some more layers or so I am told . . . . .



We have 2 of our original- Lehorns were great layers but WAY to high strung for us. We want eggs not hyper chickens. Kept the 2 white rocks and have 5 ?? kathie knows. Lot mellower. Our names are simpler- The black chickens -whitey and black butt. Maybe not PC but descriptive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Maya just said we are going to Warren and Annabelles for dinner and a show. That beats tractor splitting any day.



@Kevin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109661



So much to learn, cricket.

Kevin can whitewash a fence, but not me.

And nope, I don't use my first name.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> So much to learn, cricket.
> 
> Kevin can whitewash a fence, but not me.
> 
> And nope, I don't use my first name.



The best thing about you is MTGRJ (you have to guess). Probably the only good thing about you too . . . dickhead. Where's my memes dammit?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

A meme for @Kevin

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink

So far, every cut was dead on, every chop with a chisel was perfect, I didn't get glue in my beard, and, an attractive blonde texted me, she's bringing over NYC pizza and beer later.

Everything on planet Brink is golden. It's like being in a golden shower

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> So far, every cut was dead on, every chop with a chisel was perfect, I didn't get glue in my beard, and, an attractive blonde texted me, she's bringing over NYC pizza and beer later.
> 
> Everything on planet Brink is golden. It's like being in a golden shower



Dancing in the "golden shower" of brinklandia...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Like I said, there went the neighborhood.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Just got done blowing 22 bales of cellulose insulation into the attic to make the new owner happy.

Mind you, it was needed. The original insulation was blown in in 1964 and had settled 'some' in intervening years. One of those things we were going to get around to doing one of these days. Luckily it was only 90 out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

That's still a very hot job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Gave a woodturning demo for the Palm Beach County Woodturners guild in Florida on duplicating beer tap handles.
Stopped at Cheesecake Factory & used a gift card from xmas 2014 to get some yummy Godiva chocolate cheesecake.

Unpacked demo stuff then went to clients house to recoat a couple small drywall patches from water leaks. While there, used pellet gun to separate the spine at it's neck on an iguana at their house. Varmits really destroy their plants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Passed what I thought was a taxi in the center lane & had to do a double take!!! ??? What the heck???

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Great day!
Shaping wood for stool feets. Cleaned up the Krylon Komando, pizza, beer. Now for a swim with Moma the Brink.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spent the day turning bottle openers and ice cream scoops and then came home and cleaned my room. Huge bag of clothes off to the local thrift store, found a revolver I forgot I had. Then cleaned the glue out of my beard. Now my daughter wants to do my nails.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Passed what I thought was a taxi in the center lane & had to do a double take!!! ??? What the heck???
> 
> View attachment 109702


A favorite as a boy.




@Kevin name that movie.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Brink

Getting a good start. Waiting for QoW...

A little pizza and eggs breakfast.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pizza and eggs? That's a new one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Pizza and eggs? That's a new one.



New?
That's a delicacy in Brinkport for 30+ years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

There is a part of me that says, you know... "That might be kinda tasty!" And, then the remainder of me asks, "Why in the hell would you want to do that to good pizza?"


----------



## Kevin

Pizza and eggs go well together. Haven't done it in a while but chili and eggs are even better. 

Snowball Express.


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> There is a part of me that says, you know... "That might be kinda tasty!" And, then the remainder of me asks, "Why in the hell would you want to do that to good pizza?"



Eggs make everything better

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

So does bacon !!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Brink

Don't forget bourbon


----------



## Tony

Spent the day turning a handle for my new detailer lathe chisel I got from @jaustin. Used a blank I glued-up yesterday. Once I am done and it comes out decent I'll post pics. Looking good so far! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Great end to the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Getting ready to take the boys to visit their grandparents but first had to place an order for about 250 pieces of acrylic.


----------



## Sprung

Going to sit outside and watch the parade go by tonight. It goes right by our house. Our small town has an annual event called Watermelon Days. (They give out free, cut up pieces of watermelon after the parade, which is probably where they got the name from.) In a normal year our town of under 400 people will be filled with 3-4,000 people for the parade - on a Tuesday night! About 120 floats/entries in the parade. This is a big anniversary year for the city and they're expecting possibly up to 5,000 people in town for the parade.

Couple more days here at home this week. Overnight in the Twin Cities Friday night and then Saturday it's on to Wisconsin for a week at the lake with my wife's family. Should be a good week next week!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Well, the day was going good until I came within 40 feet of being one of the vehicles involved in a head on collision about 3 miles from home... I can tell you what he was doing without even having seen it - he didn't want to wait for the semi to reach speed off the stoplight, so after they got through the light, he pulled out to pass the semi, ignoring the little hill just up the road that keeps you from seeing far enough to safely pass there. The hill that I was just on the other side of. I'm thankful for quick thinking, good brakes, the shoulder of the road that I was able to pull over onto just barely in time, and the fact that my father taught me to always maintain high awareness of what's going on around me while I'm driving...

It's been about 3 hours and I'm still shaking and still can't fully catch my breath. I'm glad our travel plans changed and have us leaving on Saturday morning instead of tomorrow. I don't know if I could get into a car tomorrow morning...

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Well, the day was going good until I came within 40 feet of being one of the vehicles involved in a head on collision about 3 miles from home... I can tell you what he was doing without even having seen it - he didn't want to wait for the semi to reach speed off the stoplight, so after they got through the light, he pulled out to pass the semi, ignoring the little hill just up the road that keeps you from seeing far enough to safely pass there. The hill that I was just on the other side of. I'm thankful for quick thinking, good brakes, the shoulder of the road that I was able to pull over onto just barely in time, and the fact that my father taught me to always maintain high awareness of what's going on around me while I'm driving...
> 
> It's been about 3 hours and I'm still shaking and still can't fully catch my breath. I'm glad our travel plans changed and have us leaving on Saturday morning instead of tomorrow. I don't know if I could get into a car tomorrow morning...



Hope your shorts change went well. Glad it didn't end badly for you

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

I'm sitting under my canopy in the rain waiting for customers. At least a few folks have been out shopping today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

My day was Awesome, started out with a phone call from the Hyatt Residence Club finalizing their offer to hire me at 30% more than I make now. Spoke to someone else about a surprise that was bestowed upon them from afar. And I did not get suckered into to many Colin comments. All in all it was a fantastic day and tonight we have been invited to a BBQ to celebrate my new position with friends. You are all invited, starts at 5pm.

I would like to thank you all for the many hours on entertainment provide at your expense, my expense and in pursuit of what we all have in common... Picking on @Kevin .. .or it is wood... I think it is the first one... Who cares, I have found some really cool people I consider friends on this wacky site. or sight or... Shut up @Schroedc I am not talking to you as ooooooof NOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> My day was Awesome, started out with a phone call from the Hyatt Residence Club finalizing their offer to hire me at 30% more than I make now. Spoke to someone else about a surprise that was bestowed upon them from afar. And I did not get suckered into to many Colin comments. All in all it was a fantastic day and tonight we have been invited to a BBQ to celebrate my new position with friends. You are all invited, starts at 5pm.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for the many hours on entertainment provide at your expense, my expense and in pursuit of what we all have in common... Picking on @Kevin .. .or it is wood... I think it is the first one... Who cares, I have found some really cool people I consider friends on this wacky site. or sight or... Shut up @Schroedc I am not talking to you as ooooooof NOW!



Congrats on the job. Thought of you when I did this one.....

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

Congrats on the promotion, Don. I was going to come out to celebrate this evening, but there are no rooms available at your new place...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Schroedc that is awesome! I am moved that you think of me... 

@DKMD You would have been late anyway, it was after 5 for you when I posted the invite. See what happens when you rush through the day? I warned all y'all about that. If you wanted a room you should have asked Mrs. Doc, she knows how to get things done...

I am very excited to go manage the newest hotel on the island.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Discount room rates for all Wood Barter members? 

Way to go bud, congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JohnF

Promotions always happen to the best of the bunch. Congrats Don

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Starting well, sitting here with all my friends.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> My day was Awesome, started out with a phone call from the Hyatt Residence Club finalizing their offer to hire me at 30% more than I make now. Spoke to someone else about a surprise that was bestowed upon them from afar. And I did not get suckered into to many Colin comments. All in all it was a fantastic day and tonight we have been invited to a BBQ to celebrate my new position with friends. You are all invited, starts at 5pm.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for the many hours on entertainment provide at your expense, my expense and in pursuit of what we all have in common... Picking on @Kevin .. .or it is wood... I think it is the first one... Who cares, I have found some really cool people I consider friends on this wacky site. or sight or... Shut up @Schroedc I am not talking to you as ooooooof NOW!



Congrats Don!! That's great news for all of us, that means we can charge you 30% more for wood now! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

On the road all day again today - on the way to Abilene . . . . and back. Hopefully will be back before nightfall.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> On the road all day again today - on the way to Abilene . . . . and back. Hopefully will be back before nightfall.



That sucks. The good thing is that Abilene is the prettiest town I've ever seen. The women there don't treat you mean either. Tony


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> That sucks. The good thing is that Abilene is the prettiest town I've ever seen. The women there don't treat you mean either. Tony


Here is the picture you shared from your last trip to Abilene, she is Purdy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Here is the picture you shared from your last trip to Abilene, she is Purdy...
> 
> 
> View attachment 110118



GET OUT OF MY PHOTO ALBUMS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> GET OUT OF MY PHOTO ALBUMS!!!!!!!!!!!


This was my favorite. Is that really what you wore to prom? Texas heat I guess.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Congrats on the job. Thought of you when I did this one.....
> 
> View attachment 110085


Did you make that blank? I have gone back to see it a few times now. That is bad ass if I do say myself. I showed my wife, she said "where did he buy that?" Me, "I pretty sure he made it." Her, "you need to learn from him." Me, "crap... I prolly screwed that up."

Colin, I'm sorry for not talking to you so much. I'm sorry for being a rude jerk. Can you ever forgive me? 

There, I said it. Now she will cook my breakfast... jeeezzz... married - pride = breakfast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> This was my favorite. Is that really what you wore to prom? Texas heat I guess.
> 
> View attachment 110120



I wish that was me!!! Stupid @Kevin gets all the good girls..... Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> This was my favorite. Is that really what you wore to prom? Texas heat I guess.
> 
> View attachment 110120



I like that she's wearing heels!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I like that she's wearing heels!


"She's wearing heels" That's the defense strategy you are going with?... ok... she's wearing heels... you would reach the belly button if she had on flats so really your not as short as it looks...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Spinartist

A little rain in  an everyone fergits how to drive!! 

Hope no one was hurt.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> View attachment 110126


Be careful, I am sure I speak for many of us when I say, we would not have as much to joke about without you braddah."

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> A little rain in  an everyone fergits how to drive!!
> 
> Hope no one was hurt.



You didn't see those Florida tags?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did you make that blank? I have gone back to see it a few times now. That is bad ass if I do say myself. I showed my wife, she said "where did he buy that?" Me, "I pretty sure he made it." Her, "you need to learn from him." Me, "crap... I prolly screwed that up."
> 
> Colin, I'm sorry for not talking to you so much. I'm sorry for being a rude jerk. Can you ever forgive me?
> 
> There, I said it. Now she will cook my breakfast... jeeezzz... married - pride = breakfast



Don, yes I made that. It's the 1959 airmail stamp the USPS put out to commemorate statehood for your island paradise. I made two. Still have one left.......

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Don, yes I made that. It's the 1959 airmail stamp the USPS put out to commemorate statehood for your island paradise. I made two. Still have one left.......


What would it take to trade you for that finished pen?


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> What would it take to trade you for that finished pen?



Your address. I send it to you. You look at it and you send me something in return.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Made it back home just as the sun is setting. @woodtickgreg I don't know how you put up with the a$$holes that drive in city traffic everyday. They are some of the most hateful, stupid, idiotic, aggressive people on the planet. There's the occasional courteous driver such as myself but most people are hellbent on getting from A to B and damn the torpedoes. I'm amazed there aren't more incidents of road rage. 

I never even once considered reaching for my big 10mm and blowing away some of the a$$hats, but I can't count the times I considered reaching for my big 10mm and blowing away some of the a$$hats. 

I need a drink. Problem is I don't have one. Oh well I have some bluebonnets I can smoke . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Kevin Today was an exceptional day on the road. I love right hand exits from the third left lane at the last minute right in front of you, happened twice today. No time for air horn, just instant finger and some of my favorite words! And you think your drivers are rude and careless? just come to Detroit for a real lesson in I don't care about anyone but myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> @Kevin Today was an exceptional day on the road. I love right hand exits from the third left lane at the last minute right in front of you, happened twice today. No time for air horn, just instant finger and some of my favorite words! And you think your drivers are rude and careless? just come to Detroit for a real lesson in I don't care about anyone but myself.



I bet you're right. For the most part drivers down here are very courteous, but rush hour in the big cities is about the same as everywhere. You get out of the city and people still go out of their way to be courteous. Of course there's exceptions but I'll take southern drivers anytime. I have driven up north before and it ain't pretty. I hear Dee Troit is especially bad along with New York and Joizee. I have driven in Camden and on the NJTP rush hour and I hated every minute second and that was over 30 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

A couple you guys might appreciate this evening...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> A couple you guys might appreciate this evening...
> 
> View attachment 110151
> 
> View attachment 110152



I just drove past this. Exit 9w on the Palisades Interstate parkway.
Too funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

That is funny!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

So I'm doing a show in the twin cities this weekend. Day one, craptastic sales. And then on way back to my in-laws for the night I get some nasty vibration in the front end of my van. Luckily there were parts stores still open and I still remember how to pack wheel bearings. Did the job on the street with a pliers, screwdriver, crescent wrench, lug wrench and a chunk of 2x4 to install the seal and beat the dust cap back on. Day two has got to be better. Can't get much worse

Reactions: Sincere 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> So I'm doing a show in the twin cities this weekend. Day one, craptastic sales. And then on way back to my in-laws for the night I get some nasty vibration in the front end of my van. Luckily there were parts stores still open and I still remember how to pack wheel bearings. Did the job on the street with a pliers, screwdriver, crescent wrench, lug wrench and a chunk of 2x4 to install the seal and beat the dust cap back on. Day two has got to be better. Can't get much worse



Tough day Colin, hope tomorrow is better! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Tough day Colin, hope tomorrow is better! Tony



I lucked out because it was a dodge, you don't have to remove a caliper bracket to get the rotor off. If I'd had to remove a bracket I'd kinda been screwed for the tools I had in the van.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

How's it going so far today Colin?


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> How's it going so far today Colin?



I haven't been struck by lightning 

A little bit of sales, at least I'll break even for the weekend. Weather is beautiful, sunny with a nice breeze.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

A good day got even better when I arrived home to find a package from my now best WBuddy, @Tclem, and better yet when I opened it to find the best looking chittum burl pen I've ever seen!

Yep, no more teasing my Missippi Pal, and none of the rest of you better tease him, either, or I'll be after you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Thanks, @Tclem, the pen is a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

SENC said:


> Thanks, @Tclem, the pen is a beauty!


Pics?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> A good day got even better when I arrived home to find a package from my now best WBuddy, @Tclem, and better yet when I opened it to find the best looking chittum burl pen I've ever seen!
> 
> Yep, no more teasing my Missippi Pal, and none of the rest of you better tease him, either, or I'll be after you!


If I known you were going to be my best friend I would have kept it.  Or give it to @ripjack13 lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> A good day got even better when I arrived home to find a package from my now best WBuddy, @Tclem, and better yet when I opened it to find the best looking chittum burl pen I've ever seen!
> 
> Yep, no more teasing my Missippi Pal, and none of the rest of you better tease him, either, or I'll be after you!



Now he's paying people to stop funnin on him? And all it takes is a pen? Where do I sign up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Now he's paying people to stop funnin on him? And all it takes is a pen? Where do I sign up?


You ain't getting jack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Now he's paying people to stop funnin on him? And all it takes is a pen? Where do I sign up?


PM'ing you my address now. Send the pen (or that wooden knife you just made) and I'll get you signed up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good day, argued with the credit union because they are idiots, put a call in to dell to get my acct unlocked because they are idiots, good day at work, went to the secretary of state to get them to put the right vin number on my registration and title because they are idiots and I still gave em $150.00 for new tabs. I was there forever so I skipped the part time job, picked up my old man meds at the drug store, came home and parts that I ordered for my moped came and where on the front porch! Stashed a bunch of wood from the last haul up in the rafters of the garage, got more to put up there yet but I think I will wait for a lower humidity and less hot day, supposed to get humid and hot here again this week. All in all not a bad day, even with the idiots, lol.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodtickgreg said:


> Good day, argued with the credit union because they are idiots, put a call in to dell to get my acct unlocked because they are idiots, good day at work, went to the secretary of state to get them to put the right vin number on my registration and title because they are idiots and I still gave em $150.00 for new tabs. I was there forever so I skipped the part time job, picked up my old man meds at the drug store, came home and parts that I ordered for my moped came and where on the front porch! Stashed a bunch of wood from the last haul up in the rafters of the garage, got more to put up there yet but I think I will wait for a lower humidity and less hot day, supposed to get humid and hot here again this week. All in all not a bad day, even with the idiots, lol.


So what you are saying is....... You had to deal with idiots today...... And you think logging on to WB to talk about dealing with idiots is going to differ from the rest of your day because?....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Don Ratcliff said:


> So what you are saying is....... You had to deal with idiots today...... And you think logging on to WB to talk about dealing with idiots is going to differ from the rest of your day because?....


Yeah but the idiots here are my family and I love em! The wb always makes my day better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Yeah but the idiots here are my family and I love em! The wb always makes my day better.



I always thought of you as my grandpa

Reactions: Funny 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I always thought of you as my grandpa



How young does that make you in monkey years?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> How young does that make you in monkey years?


Poo years old

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

New poo or old poo?


----------



## Brink

Nouveau peaux

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> New poo or old poo?



Bad pooo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

So far got up. Went fer bike ride fer exercise. Taking day off. Birthday today!!  Thinking about visiting lady friend in Hollywood... Florida.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JohnF

Happy Birthday Lee. Did you think she'd bake a cake for ya or what?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

She probably will!!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> So far got up. Went fer bike ride fer exercise. Taking day off. Birthday today!!  Thinking about visiting lady friend in Hollywood... Florida.



Happy birthday Lee! I hope you get some   today.


Oh wait, you said she is making you a cake so you ARE getting some today . . . . . 

@Spinartist

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Happy birthday Lee, have a great one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

I got an offer I can't refuse... Skinny dippin with her this evening in her pool!! Guys, don't be lookin at the satellite view on Google earth of Garfield St. in Hollywood, Fl.!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> I got an offer I can't refuse... Skinny dippin with her this evening in her pool!! Guys, don't be lookin at the satellite view on Google earth on Garfield St. in Hollywood, Fl.!!



Hey dude let me give you my facetime number . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Peacocks run loose here in Ft Lauderdale area. They had a few young ones with them. A couple years ago a male was on top of my ex's car looking at its reflection in the sunroof & getting all mad at the new male bird. He was squawking & ruffling his feathers up. Funny... except for all the scratches on the roof I had to buff out.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Hey dude let me give you my facetime number . . . . .


Seriously?


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Seriously?



That's what I was thinking. Like he'd be able to figure out FaceTime on the new flat screen tv phone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I got ants in my pants. For real!

Customer bought new decking for his trailer, left it outside for two years. Now he wants it installed.

Nice surprise for me.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Having lunch, this is my view from the table...

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JohnF

Brink said:


> I got ants in my pants. For real!
> 
> Customer bought new decking for his trailer, left it outside for two years. Now he wants it installed.
> 
> Nice surprise for me.
> 
> View attachment 110685
> 
> View attachment 110686


That deck oughtta last at least 3 months

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I got ants in my pants.



Yes the grapevine does confirm that you have the equivalent of an ant, in your pants . . . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Yes the grapevine does confirm that you have the equivalent of an ant, in your pants . . . . .


You have a 1 track mind...


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> You have a 1 track mind...



And the track is N gauge

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I have found out what your hawaiian name is @Kevin it's Keweennie the W sounds like a V in the hawaiian language...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

I have found out what your German name is @Kevin it's Keweennie the W sounds like a V in the German language...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

monkey see monkey do...


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> monkey see monkey do...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wait a minute... Did I post that meme and just reply to myself? I think I am losing my mind.


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wait a minute... Did I post that meme and just reply to myself? I think I am losing my mind.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Did you see what the monkey did to his avatar? Did ya?


----------



## Spinartist

Brink... Too darn funny!!!!! You da man!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I don't understand about the Monkey Man's avatar. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

He must have changed it....


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wait a minute... Did I post that meme and just reply to myself? I think I am losing my mind.




Losing??? Dude... Seriously!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Actually a good day yesterday. Worked both jobs without any problems. Then when I got home it was just to damn hot to do anything outside, so I worked in the basement, much cooler. The wood shop is almost done so I started on the metal shop, way overdue for that. I started with putting the southbend lathe
Back together, just about got her done. I have to resting the belt since I had to remove it for moving, I have to level it, and then run power to it. Was fun messing with the old southbend again!
I need the metal shop done so I can make parts and tools again. I need to make a larger face plate for the wood lathe too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

perfect so far today- then again I have not done a damn thing yet.............


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I need the metal shop done so I can make parts and tools again.



WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!
I need a new tick tool soon!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

It's been a great week of vacation. Just what my family and I needed! Too bad we gotta start packing up tomorrow to get ready to leave early Saturday morning...


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> It's been a great week of vacation. Just what my family and I needed! Too bad we gotta start packing up tomorrow to get ready to leave early Saturday morning...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


>



The 3 1/2 year old broke our camera right before we left and I've been trying to avoid keeping my phone on me. I could upload a picture of what I'm drinking in the cabin as one boy sleeps and my wife gets the other one back to sleep, but my phone isn't cooperating.

Just imagine a picture of a large, insulated cup filled with ice, Two Gingers Irish Whiskey, ginger ale, and a little bit of fresh squeezed lime. It's a very refreshing drink and has been my drink of choice this vacation.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> The 3 1/2 year old broke our camera right before we left and I've been trying to avoid keeping my phone on me. I could upload a picture of what I'm drinking in the cabin as one boy sleeps and my wife gets the other one back to sleep, but my phone isn't cooperating.
> 
> Just imagine a picture of a large, insulated cup filled with ice, Two Gingers Irish Whiskey, ginger ale, and a little bit of fresh squeezed lime. It's a very refreshing drink and has been my drink of choice this vacation.



Matt I'm not calling you young, nor a lightweight but you are so behind the the times . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Matt I'm not calling you young, nor a lightweight but you are so behind the the times . . .



I know - and I don't care. I've never been known to be one who really tries to be with the times, but rather does what suits me.

I haven't had any of either today, but the fridge was also well stocked with Wisconsin mircobrews and a couple growlers of Katy's uncle's homebrew beer. Not so much of either of those left!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung

Oh, and there's been some homemade limoncello (from one of Katy's family members) and my last jar of my homemade apple schnapps making the rounds this week.

There's also been plenty of good times with family, good food, fun at the lake, fun around the campfire, etc. We'd still be out there with everyone else, but the boys needed to go to bed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

Almost sounds like a campfire opportunity.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Mills

Kevin said:


> Mike aren't these supposed to be in the joke thread? You want me to move them?



Yeah, move 'em. Sometimes I get lost.


----------



## Mike Mills

Good day, bad day.

Good day... sold 5 40' conex. WoooHooo
Bad day .... got a letter from the IRS that they did not receive my 2011 tax return? $4,680 penalty. They DID get the money ...probably hours and hours getting that straight.
Good day...doc's office called with results from echo (scan?) and heart greatly improved after stints. Good thing after the IRS letter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Hi. My name is @ripjack13 and I change my avatar more often than @Don Ratcliff tries to be funny. More often than @DKMD uses sarcasm. More often than @rocky1 fails to use brevity. More often than @Tony measures himself to see if he's grown any. More often than @Tclem misspells a word. More often than @SENC corrects members' spelling and punctuation.

(Lord please make sure I didn't misspell anything nor use improper punctuation)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

Heh heh heh.....keeps everyone on their toes....


----------



## Tony

By the way, my hair feels taller today, so I'm good!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Hi. My name is @ripjack13 and I change my avatar more often than @Don Ratcliff tries to be funny. More often than @DKMD uses sarcasm. More often than @rocky1 fails to use brevity. More often than @Tony measures himself to see if he's grown any. More often than @Tclem misspells a word. More often than @SENC corrects members' spelling and punctuation.
> 
> (Lord please make sure I didn't misspell anything nor use improper punctuation)


That's got a frigging belly laugh. You get a gold star for the day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Sarcasm is the only casm I know...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> Sarcasm is the only casm I know...


Sarcasm is the only word that ends in "casm" I know of...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sarcasm is the only word that ends in "casm" I know of...



Well what about catechism? Wait a minute . . .


----------



## Kevin

How's my day been...well let's see I passed out driving, ran into a barricade, got hauled to the hospital and gave my whole family a big time scare. Good thing I ran into the barricade because there was a fairly nice drop on the other side of it. What happened was I took my insulin like a good boy, decided I'd eat once I got to town BEFORE running my errands, but unfortunately for whatever reason the insulin kicxked in unusually early and I became diabetic drunk and couldn't use my noggin properly. I eventually passed out and woke up looking at a orange and white "Road Closed" sign wonder where the hell I was, what was my name, and was I in heaven? No joke. But why was there road signs in heaven? 



 

This is what was just outside my window when I woke up in a stupor . . . . 


 

This is what was 10' beyond the barricade. I know it doesn't look it, but it's as deep as the car is long . . . . 



 

Speaking of the car, fortunately I must have been driving very slow. No one has figured out how I ended up in this part of town, there's nothing there. Obviously.....



 

Once the EMT's got some sugar in me in the ambulance, they started worrying about what my heart was doing and asked me all the heart attack questions. I answered yes to at least half of them. Then I told one of the EMT's to tell my wife I love her. Then he said something funny. I didn't know this guy from Adam but here's the conversation we had at that point (I am still not quite with it):

_Kevin I'm not going to let anything happen to you, you have to come take the cedar off my property. 

I do?

Yes, your wife works with my wife at the hospital, and last night she told your wofe y'all could have all of our cedar trees so you will have to stay alive a little longer. 

Oh. Okay. _

When I said that, they both chuckled and went back to work on me. I love living in a small community. Turns out I did not have a heart attack or a stroke. Apparently not even a TIA I just passed out fro low sugar. First time it has ever happened and my sugar has been as low as 29 and I didn't lose consciousness that low. But yeah, it was an eventful day once I got to town. I was going to log tomorrow and still plan to, but I am going to have to get past my wife who is very determined to stop me. I figure if I can't over power her to go logging, I got no business doing it so we'll see how it plays out tomorrow. 

Moral of the story? Stay away from towns.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> How's my day been...well let's see I passed out driving, ran into a barricade, got hauled to the hospital and gave my whole family a big time scare. Good thing I ran into the barricade because there was a fairly nice drop on the other side of it. What happened was I took my insulin like a good boy, decided I'd eat once I got to town BEFORE running my errands, but unfortunately for whatever reason the insulin kicxked in unusually early and I became diabetic drunk and couldn't use my noggin properly. I eventually passed out and woke up looking at a orange and white "Road Closed" sign wonder where the hell I was, what was my name, and was I in heaven? No joke. But why was there road signs in heaven?
> 
> View attachment 110796
> 
> This is what was just outside my window when I woke up in a stupor . . . .
> View attachment 110797
> 
> This is what was 10' beyond the barricade. I know it doesn't look it, but it's as deep as the car is long . . . .
> 
> View attachment 110798
> 
> Speaking of the car, fortunately I must have been driving very slow. No one has figured out how I ended up in this part of town, there's nothing there. Obviously.....
> 
> View attachment 110800
> 
> Once the EMT's got some sugar in me in the ambulance, they started worrying about what my heart was doing and asked me all the heart attack questions. I answered yes to at least half of them. Then I told one of the EMT's to tell my wife I love her. Then he said something funny. I didn't know this guy from Adam but here's the conversation we had at that point (I am still not quite with it):
> 
> _Kevin I'm not going to let anything happen to you, you have to come take the cedar off my property.
> 
> I do?
> 
> Yes, your wife works with my wife at the hospital, and last night she told your wofe y'all could have all of our cedar trees so you will have to stay alive a little longer.
> 
> Oh. Okay. _
> 
> When I said that, they both chuckled and went back to work on me. I love living in a small community. Turns out I did not have a heart attack or a stroke. Apparently not even a TIA I just passed out fro low sugar. First time it has ever happened and my sugar has been as low as 29 and I didn't lose consciousness that low. But yeah, it was an eventful day once I got to town. I was going to log tomorrow and still plan to, but I am going to have to get past my wife who is very determined to stop me. I figure if I can't over power her to go logging, I got no business doing it so we'll see how it plays out tomorrow.
> 
> Moral of the story? Stay away from towns.


Damn man - Glad your OK. Looks like you won on several fronts there. That could have been a LOT worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> How's my day been...well let's see I passed out driving, ran into a barricade, got hauled to the hospital and gave my whole family a big time scare. Good thing I ran into the barricade because there was a fairly nice drop on the other side of it. What happened was I took my insulin like a good boy, decided I'd eat once I got to town BEFORE running my errands, but unfortunately for whatever reason the insulin kicxked in unusually early and I became diabetic drunk and couldn't use my noggin properly. I eventually passed out and woke up looking at a orange and white "Road Closed" sign wonder where the hell I was, what was my name, and was I in heaven? No joke. But why was there road signs in heaven?
> 
> View attachment 110796
> 
> This is what was just outside my window when I woke up in a stupor . . . .
> View attachment 110797
> 
> This is what was 10' beyond the barricade. I know it doesn't look it, but it's as deep as the car is long . . . .
> 
> View attachment 110798
> 
> Speaking of the car, fortunately I must have been driving very slow. No one has figured out how I ended up in this part of town, there's nothing there. Obviously.....
> 
> View attachment 110800
> 
> Once the EMT's got some sugar in me in the ambulance, they started worrying about what my heart was doing and asked me all the heart attack questions. I answered yes to at least half of them. Then I told one of the EMT's to tell my wife I love her. Then he said something funny. I didn't know this guy from Adam but here's the conversation we had at that point (I am still not quite with it):
> 
> _Kevin I'm not going to let anything happen to you, you have to come take the cedar off my property.
> 
> I do?
> 
> Yes, your wife works with my wife at the hospital, and last night she told your wofe y'all could have all of our cedar trees so you will have to stay alive a little longer.
> 
> Oh. Okay. _
> 
> When I said that, they both chuckled and went back to work on me. I love living in a small community. Turns out I did not have a heart attack or a stroke. Apparently not even a TIA I just passed out fro low sugar. First time it has ever happened and my sugar has been as low as 29 and I didn't lose consciousness that low. But yeah, it was an eventful day once I got to town. I was going to log tomorrow and still plan to, but I am going to have to get past my wife who is very determined to stop me. I figure if I can't over power her to go logging, I got no business doing it so we'll see how it plays out tomorrow.
> 
> Moral of the story? Stay away from towns.



Dang Kevin, you need to watch out man! Glad it ended up okay. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Glad you're ok my nesh little friend.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

Dammit man! That is not cool! Good to hear you're still in one piece. That could have been seriously ugly!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Glad it turned out OK... Sounds pretty scary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh my goodness man. I think Mrs Kevin should keep you home tomorrow....just to be safe. Nurses know best. 
Glad it was just a lil bump and you're ok....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Glad you are okay. That's gotta be a scary feeling. Good luck with the escape plan tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

@Kevin please tell your wife to tie you up for a couple days. We'd rather you took a little time to recover rather than lose you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## Spinartist

Recover quickly & completely!!


----------



## Kenbo

Wow!!! Not good. I hope everything is okay


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Has anyone heard from Kevin today? Or did the goober get past his wife?


----------



## Kevin

No I didn't get past her. She had made me promise not to go last night, and I guess it's good I didn't. I woke up at 7 and drank a quart of water and laid back down to watch a show we been watching on Netflix (Limitless) but fell asleep again almost right away and slept until about an hour ago. I must have needed sleep.

She called the morgue to come get me anyway even though I told her I felt fine and that I am happy . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That's a good show, we watched it in a few sittings. Glad you got the rest today braddah.


----------



## SENC

Chasin' too many rainbows... take it easy for a few days and let your body catch up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

What Henry said, the trees will still be there tomorrow. Tony

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

I didn't think you were gonna be spunky enough to go choppin trees today, but I never knowed a diabetic leprechaun before. That was some serious ugliness you encountered there yesterday bud, that'll take a toll on you. Probably don't want to get to carried away tomorrow either. The nurse knows best, you better listen to her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deltatango

Sorry you had that problem man. Feel better and chill for a while....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

You must have a guardian angel watching over you, seems to be working over time lately. Glad your ok.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Had a good day yesterday, we threw a surprise party for my Dad's 65th birthday. He was pleasantly surprised, and we got to spend time with old friends and family. My Dad is the one on the end with the light blue shirt. Tony

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Great day! 
But Moma da Brink is bad influence.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

_Gee occifer, Im not as think as some people drinkle I am ... hiccup_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Hard part was walking up the driveway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Starkle, starkle, little twink, I'm not as drunk you am I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Man, can't say I had that much luck. You go Brink. I just spent two days at the 12th annual Festival of Woods at the historic Grey Towers site in Milford PA. The guy wit the 40" inch bowls was there, chip carvers, chainsaw carvers, tree climbers, turners and more. Food trucks, maple syrup cotton candy, Mannings Ice Cream, Italian ice and so much more. Yeah, it was ok, maybe I'll go again next year....Oh yeah, the little Japanese chainsaw carver as not only very talented, but pretty too. I thought how cruel life is, some get it and others (me) don't....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mr. Peet said:


> Man, can't say I had that much luck. You go Brink. I just spent two days at the 12th annual Festival of Woods at the historic Grey Towers site in Milford PA. The guy wit the 40" inch bowls was there, chip carvers, chainsaw carvers, tree climbers, turners and more. Food trucks, maple syrup cotton candy, Mannings Ice Cream, Italian ice and so much more. Yeah, it was ok, maybe I'll go again next year....Oh yeah, the little Japanese chainsaw carver as not only very talented, but pretty too. I thought how cruel life is, some get it and others (me) don't....



Didn't even know such a thing existed... thats 16 miles from my house  I'll try to make it next year


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Aside from a very long day at work, my beautiful wife found this deal for $100 and it included all that is seen. Sheven is a vegan so that love right there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

That's a damn good buy right there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

And the cover to it and a outside storage box for the parts. My wife always says, once you go Jewish the rest are just foolish. I am starting to believe her. (Don't tell her I said that)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> My wife always says, once you go Jewish the rest are just foolish.



I thought the saying was:

_Once you go Jewish your_ פִּין _becomes bluish . . . . 



_

Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I thought the saying was:
> 
> _Once you go Jewish your_ פִּין _becomes bluish . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _




Ten yards. Talking about my junk. Repeat down.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ten yards. Talking about my junk. Repeat down.



Who's going down?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Who's going down?


You suck Colin.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Horatio Hornblower . . .

(well it rhymes anyway)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

You wanna what? for how many cookies?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> Great day!
> But Moma da Brink is bad influence.
> 
> View attachment 110889


Umm, mama brink lost her pants somewhere... you may want to move this post to the "homina homina homina" section of the forum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Umm, mama brink lost her pants somewhere... you may want to move this post to the "homina homina homina" section of the forum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Meanwhile in Texas

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist

You guys are too funny !!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Today I came home to another surprise from my awesome wife. She picked out 50 pen kits from PSI for me. Also my emperor kit came in from @Steve Smith

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff , when are you going spin up that emperor kit?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> @Don Ratcliff , when are you going spin up that emperor kit?


I was thinking this weekend, but if you are coming out I'll wait fir ya.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not this week chum. I can barely walk as it is....
Now where's my percocets.....

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13

P.S....I don't see any socks....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well...I finally made the trek upstairs to my bed. (Been sleepin downstairs) Stairs are the killer. 
Nice big bag of ice. 2 percs. And WB....I should be set for about half hour. Then I'll pass out.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Well....I guess I'll go to bed then....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 111146
> 
> Well....I guess I'll go to bed then....



Marc, here's one you can read, just to be mean and keep you up for a little longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

BTW, you're giving me a glimpse of about what I expect I'll be like in about a week...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> BTW, you're giving me a glimpse of about what I expect I'll be like in about a week...



You will be very surprised to find out how much you use your lower body for very minor things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

And yes....Im still up. 
Need to lose the ice cold bag of water now....


----------



## ripjack13

Ok....now I'm really going to bed....maybe.


----------



## Sprung

Looooong day in the car for what essentially became a wasted trip. It's now 2AM - going to crawl into bed before getting up early to head east for what should be a better day/trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just made a mold of a dinosaur head and paint it later on...but first we need to make a dozen or so clay snakes....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Brink

Today, worked the kinks out of a 24 speed electro shift transmission, put new spindles on mower deck, got to work in woodshop until Moma da Brink came in a shut me down for the night. 
We took a long sundown swim in lake, enjoyed some (much) whiskey. Now sitting outside having dinner. Temp just dropped below 80*! M da B is cutting up fresh veggies we picked up in Jersey the other day for dinner. A few more drinks... 
Yup, my life sux, ballsenall

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

Thought about a long sundown swim in the lake but to many alligators.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Spinartist said:


> Thought about a long sundown swim in the lake but to many alligators.



NY winters take care of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> NY winters take care of them



and the people from Florida......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> and the people from Florida......



Don't forget Texans.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Went logging yesterday. Got down to below 80 at one point late in the evening and I about froze having been covered with sweat and diesel fuel. I smelled like a New York grease monkey by the time I got home.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Thought about a long sundown swim in the lake but to many alligators.


Stop over thinking and go enjoy life like the Brinks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Went logging yesterday. Got down to below 80 at one point late in the evening and I about froze having been covered with sweat and diesel fuel. I smelled like a New York grease monkey by the time I got home.


Awesome news on the first, agree with the second and TMI on the third... nobody wants to have the visual of a stinky little leprechaun looking like a dirty monkey with hard nipples.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

A bit sore today. As you all know, we're moving. We're at the point where there's a camp cot with a queen sized air mattress on it and a couple of camping chairs in the living room. The rest of the furniture is out already. Yesterday morning, just as I finished my coffee one of the rivets let go which caused a cascading failure.

I ended up on my back on the hardwood floor with a couple of metal chair legs under me.

Nothing permanent, nothing broken - just sore and bruised.


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> stinky little leprechaun looking like a dirty monkey with hard nipples.



Sometimes the way your brain works is disturbing. .......

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kweinert

Tony said:


> Sometimes the way your brain works is disturbing. .......



Sometimes?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Sometimes the way your brain works is disturbing. .......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

kweinert said:


> Sometimes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango

Kevin said:


> Went logging yesterday. Got down to below 80 at one point late in the evening and I about froze having been covered with sweat and diesel fuel. I smelled like a New York grease monkey by the time I got home.



You know, those NY Grease Boys can be pretty sharp. Many years ago when I was in my late twenties, I was heading out of NYC after a show and stopped at a gas station. I had done pretty well and was full of myself and in a mischievous mood. After the fill up, the attendant told me to pull the hood latch so he could check the oil. Wise-ass that I was, I honked the horn hoping to pull a harmless prank on the guy. He just leaned around the hood and gestured for me to start the engine and come out and take a look, that I had a leak possibly in my master cylinder. I came around and leaned in where he was poointing and he said: "see it, right there?". I didn't see anything, so he took his oil gun and squirted it right on the fan belt which splitzed oil neat as could be in a straight line right up my shirt. "Oh well, guess there's nothin' there after all" he said. "Can't be too careful about such things" he said with a twinkle in his eye. That was the last time I ever took a NYC grease monkeyt for granted.... . Fuhgeddaboudit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

deltatango said:


> You know, those NY Grease Boys can be pretty sharp. Many years ago when I was in my late twenties, I was heading out of NYC after a show and stopped at a gas station. I had done pretty well and was full of myself and in a mischievous mood. After the fill up, the attendant told me to pull the hood latch so he could check the oil. Wise-ass that I was, I honked the horn hoping to pull a harmless prank on the guy. He just leaned around the hood and gestured for me to start the engine and come out and take a look, that I had a leak possibly in my master cylinder. I came around and leaned in where he was poointing and he said: "see it, right there?". I didn't see anything, so he took his oil gun and squirted it right on the fan belt which splitzed oil neat as could be in a straight line right up my shirt. "Oh well, guess there's nothin' there after all" he said. "Can't be too careful about such things" he said with a twinkle in his eye. That was the last time I ever took a NYC grease monkeyt for granted.... . Fuhgeddaboudit.



That was you?!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Went logging yesterday. Got down to below 80 at one point late in the evening and I about froze having been covered with sweat and diesel fuel. I smelled like a New York grease monkey by the time I got home.



my dad always said to use Irish Spring..."if it will get the stank off those people, it will get the fuel and sweat smell off you"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Stop over thinking and go enjoy life like the Brinks...




Two days ago a lady dropped a soda can off a dock & reached down to get it & a gator took her hand off!! 

We're very cautious down here.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> A bit sore today. As you all know, we're moving. We're at the point where there's a camp cot with a queen sized air mattress on it and a couple of camping chairs in the living room. The rest of the furniture is out already. Yesterday morning, just as I finished my coffee one of the rivets let go which caused a cascading failure.
> 
> I ended up on my back on the hardwood floor with a couple of metal chair legs under me.
> 
> Nothing permanent, nothing broken - just sore and bruised.



Glad nobody was hurt but I had to chuckle at the mental picture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Had a good day, slept in abd then went down and set up the both for a four day show that starts tomorrow, went north about an hour abd had dinner with my cousins and my grandparents (haven't seen them in a few years) then got back to Duluth and my wife took me shopping and bought me a present. She really loves me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> got back to Duluth and my wife took me shopping and bought me a present. She really loves me.
> 
> 
> 
> She bought you a quilt & a bag to store it in?? What a woman!!1

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

That's a nice gift. But what I really dig is that quilt! Is that a one-off or can one buy that same design somewhere?


----------



## Schroedc

@Kevin I'm guessing the quilt is my aunt's work. At our house I do the quilting. I can ask her if she has the pattern.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> @Kevin At our house I do the quilting. I can ask her if she has the pattern.



Awesome thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Awesome thanks!



Did you ever see this one I did? I have enough fabric to do one more

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

No I never saw that one ... I love that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sat in the sun all day, was fun watching the ships come in. Tomorrow I'll try and get pictures of some of the other ships and the six story rubber duck. 

@Mike1950 - isn't this how you got over here?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> Sat in the sun all day, was fun watching the ships come in. Tomorrow I'll try and get pictures of some of the other ships and the six story rubber duck.
> 
> @Mike1950 - isn't this how you got over here?
> 
> View attachment 111602



Nope we hollowed a log out with a dull rock................

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> No I never saw that one ... I love that.




Its Leprechaun sized!!


----------



## Spinartist

We have pirate's here too.


----------



## Sprung

Had hernia surgery today. Surgery went well. Home now. My recliner, ice packs, and oxycodone are my three best friends right now...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## deltatango

Man, I feel for you. Marc is recovering from his as well. What caused your hernia?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Had hernia surgery today. Surgery went well. Home now. My recliner, ice packs, and oxycodone are my three best friends right now...



I know this isn't the music thread, and I know you probably don't listen to much of this genre but I'ma spin something for you Matt. Listen to it at the height of your pain-killer effects. Golden Earring are the oldest still-performing rock band of all time. Older than the currently-touring Rolling Stones and better musicians fo sure. . . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## deltatango

Um yeah... would definitely go good with Having to chill and mend, especially on a pain remidiation regimen...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

deltatango said:


> Man, I feel for you. Marc is recovering from his as well. What caused your hernia?



Thank you. I did something stupid unloading something heavy from the back of our minivan and overextended myself.

Life lesson from this: Don't buy a minivan!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango

Or learn to be tough if you're gonna be dumb my paw used to say....

Sorry man, get well soon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Full disclosure, he had the hernia BEFORE he bought my sander. The sander DID NOT cause it. 

Get better soon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Thank you. I did something stupid unloading something heavy from the back of our minivan and overextended myself.
> 
> Life lesson from this: Don't buy a minivan!



Now if I was going to guess- Jointer?


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> I know this isn't the music thread, and I know you probably don't listen to much of this genre but I'ma spin something for you Matt. Listen to it at the height of your pain-killer effects. Golden Earring are the oldest still-performing rock band of all time. Older than the currently-touring Rolling Stones and better musicians fo sure. . . . .


Wow that's an obscure one Kevin, I had their cassette back in the 70s, probably haven't heard that song since then....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Now if I was going to guess- Jointer?



Nope - I got my jointer new from Grizzly back in January and he rolled the pallet right up to my garage! I don't remember exactly what I was unloading, but we had just gotten back from a trip and was unpacking the van. It was a heavy object, but it was more the overextended reach that did me in. I explained to Colin last weekend what I did - I'm sure he'll agree that it was a stupid move. But, I've now made myself a stick with a hook (well, more like a bent over nail) on the end to pull objects out of the back of the cargo area of the van instead of reaching all the way in...

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson

Get well soon Matt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Nope - I got my jointer new from Grizzly back in January and he rolled the pallet right up to my garage! I don't remember exactly what I was unloading, but we had just gotten back from a trip and was unpacking the van. It was a heavy object, but it was more the overextended reach that did me in. I explained to Colin last weekend what I did - I'm sure he'll agree that it was a stupid move. But, I've now made myself a stick with a hook (well, more like a bent over nail) on the end to pull objects out of the back of the cargo area of the van instead of reaching all the way in...



Being vertically challenged, I've had one of those for awhile to get stuff that slides up in the bed of the truck. It's a telescoping aluminum pole, works great! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

This moving stuff can sometimes suck.

So, after finding out the appraiser took $20,000 off the value of the house because it's next to two busy streets (one of which is off the back yard and has no road access at all) we had to reduce the agreed upon offer so we could still sell. And it turns out the guy doesn't *really* have all the extra cash he said he did (he offered $18,000 over our asking price) so now the house is $31,000 below his original offer. Then, we were supposed to close last Friday but due to all this financial stuff his lender wanted to put it off until tomorrow. We had already scheduled our electricity and cable to be shut off because we were moving out and had to reschedule that. Now, today, his lender wants until Friday to do the paperwork. Now we have to reschedule the electrical and cable again. And reschedule the cable install at the new place. And we had rented a UHaul truck for a couple of days so we didn't have to pack into another storage area and then unpack it into our pickup trucks to move to the house. Now we have to see if we can extend that as well.

I told my wife the next time we move it'll be after I win the lottery and we build the new house. Then we can move at our leisure and *then* worry about selling the old one. My way of saying that I don't plan on moving again. :)

I know it'll all be worth it in the end, but the journey has not been fun.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## rocky1

May God and Tequila help you find the patience to make it through this move Ken!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

rocky1 said:


> May God and Tequila help you find the patience to make it through this move Ken!



Gin and Tonic. 

Or Guinness.

But I do appreciate the sympathy from all you folks.


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> Wow that's an obscure one Kevin, I had their cassette back in the 70s, probably haven't heard that song since then....



Barry the studio version is kick butt. Listen to the acoustic work in it especially, and if you can definitely listen with quality headphones. I can't tell you how many times I got high in the 10th and 11th grade and spun this vinyl through my headphones as I went to sleep dreading the next day of school. Gave me a chance to get away from reality lol . . . 






The entire Moontan album is one of the best rock albums ever made IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

kweinert said:


> This moving stuff can sometimes suck.
> 
> So, after finding out the appraiser took $20,000 off the value of the house because it's next to two busy streets (one of which is off the back yard and has no road access at all) we had to reduce the agreed upon offer so we could still sell. And it turns out the guy doesn't *really* have all the extra cash he said he did (he offered $18,000 over our asking price) so now the house is $31,000 below his original offer. Then, we were supposed to close last Friday but due to all this financial stuff his lender wanted to put it off until tomorrow. We had already scheduled our electricity and cable to be shut off because we were moving out and had to reschedule that. Now, today, his lender wants until Friday to do the paperwork. Now we have to reschedule the electrical and cable again. And reschedule the cable install at the new place. And we had rented a UHaul truck for a couple of days so we didn't have to pack into another storage area and then unpack it into our pickup trucks to move to the house. Now we have to see if we can extend that as well.
> 
> I told my wife the next time we move it'll be after I win the lottery and we build the new house. Then we can move at our leisure and *then* worry about selling the old one. My way of saying that I don't plan on moving again. :)
> 
> I know it'll all be worth it in the end, but the journey has not been fun.


What does an appraisal have to do with the sales price? That sucks, Ken. I'd seriously think about telling the lender and buyer to stuff it - or at least get another 5% earnest to extend the date a week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I guess the *EFG's discussed the matter and decided to give me a break. Today I had one of the best 4 hours in the Enchanted Forest in years. Not one thing went wrong. I kept catching one break after another. When I got there the first thing I did, as I always do, is decide where to go look for older trees. Most places in this patch are almost inaccessible so it takes a lot of time to get just a few good to decent logs. I'd milled logs all morning through early afternoon just to make ready what I had on hand for the show, and was kind of apprehensive of risking going to get more logs because I've had a string of bad luck there in the Enchanted Forest latley as some of you may remember, but I decided to roll the dice because I really needed larger trees to fill some retail back-orders AND I wanted to bring some nice large platter blanks to Waco and just didn't have any left for the show . . . . 

Well my gamble paid off in spades. I decided to go to an area I hadn't been in at least 5 years - it's a long trip in through thick bush, fraught with plenty of challenges for starters a couple of creeks, it was still muddy, the bush was THICK and I had to essentially mow down a new logging road into it but I rolled the dice and went for broke. It came up all 7's. I have some more primo stuff for the show. Now all I have to do is pray the mill don't break tomorrow because it will be going full blast for at least 6 hours. Then lots of work on the bandsaw through the night and sealing and loading. I'm only bringing what I think I might sell, but it's a lot of damn work just to get it ready for a show. 

I just drank a glass of pickle juice to hopefully make these damned cramps subside. I always get major cramps after I log like this. It wasn't very hot today never got above 94 out in the sun and topped at 89 in the bush so I worked like a Trojan. Maybe I need to hire a young guy. Nah, they all too busy playing Nintendo and can't hang with an old fart like me. (not bragging though - I am whupped). 

Gonna crosscut a few blanks for a couple of hours then get a nap and make a full day of it tomorrow. 



*EFG's = Enchanted Forest Gods

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I guess the *EFG's discussed the matter and decided to give me a break. Today I had one of the best 4 hours in the Enchanted Forest in years. Not one thing went wrong. I kept catching one break after another. When I got there the first thing I did, as I always do, is decide where to go look for older trees. Most places in this patch are almost inaccessible so it takes a lot of time to get just a few good to decent logs. I'd milled logs all morning through early afternoon just to make ready what I had on hand for the show, and was kind of apprehensive of risking going to get more logs because I've had a string of bad luck there in the Enchanted Forest latley as some of you may remember, but I decided to roll the dice because I really needed larger trees to fill some retail back-orders AND I wanted to bring some nice large platter blanks to Waco and just didn't have any left for the show . . . .
> 
> Well my gamble paid off in spades. I decided to go to an area I hadn't been in at least 5 years - it's a long trip in through thick bush, fraught with plenty of challenges for starters a couple of creeks, it was still muddy, the bush was THICK and I had to essentially mow down a new logging road into it but I rolled the dice and went for broke. It came up all 7's. I have some more primo stuff for the show. Now all I have to do is pray the mill don't break tomorrow because it will be going full blast for at least 6 hours. Then lots of work on the bandsaw through the night and sealing and loading. I'm only bringing what I think I might sell, but it's a lot of damn work just to get it ready for a show.
> 
> I just drank a glass of pickle juice to hopefully make these damned cramps subside. I always get major cramps after I log like this. It wasn't very hot today never got above 94 out in the sun and topped at 89 in the bush so I worked like a Trojan. Maybe I need to hire a young guy. Nah, they all too busy playing Nintendo and can't hang with an old fart like me. (not bragging though - I am whupped).
> 
> Gonna crosscut a few blanks for a couple of hours then get a nap and make a full day of it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> *EFG's = Enchanted Forest Gods



That's great to hear, you were overdue for some good luck! Can't wait to see what ya got!!!!!! Tony


----------



## rocky1

> I just drank a glass of pickle juice to hopefully make these damned cramps subside. I always get major cramps after I log like this.



Gatorade is much better for you, and that's specifically what it was designed for, by the University of Florida. Have the same issues when pushing hard during hotter weather, back cramps up mercilessly all night. Hurts so damn bad I can't breath kind of cramps. Found that drinking a quart of Gatorade at the end of the day, or better yet drinking a couple 16 oz. during the day, and one or two more in the evening to replenish the minerals and electrolytes lost, greatly reduces if not altogether eliminates the cramping. During hotter weather, the wife always keeps a case or two on hand, and a few in the fridge for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SENC

Exciting and sad, proud and scary, all at the same time. 

Dropped my baby off at college (oldest daughter is a freshman at Tulane). As proud of her as I am and as excited as I am for who she has (and will) become, it sucks knowing this is the beginning of her final flight from the nest and that all we can do now is pray that we've done the best job raising her we could. 1 down, 2 to go, I guess.

@Sprung and @Tclem - fair warning, this happens in the blink of an eye. Enjoy every minute you have holding those little ones in your protective arms.

At least I found a good beer on the way back to our B&B.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

I'm hoping the car gods will finally take pity on me for a while. Got the axles reinstalled in the jeep, got the treadle lathe and scroll saw sold, now working on storage for all those planes so I can get the floor back in my shop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

SENC said:


> @Sprung and @Tclem - fair warning, this happens in the blink of an eye. Enjoy every minute you have holding those little ones in your protective arms.



That is the truth...

Porter looks good too - one of my favorite styles of beer. Think I'm going to have to track that one down.


----------



## Schroedc

SENC said:


> Exciting and sad, proud and scary, all at the same time.
> 
> Dropped my baby off at college (oldest daughter is a freshman at Tulane). As proud of her as I am and as excited as I am for who she has (and will) become, it sucks knowing this is the beginning of her final flight from the nest and that all we can do now is pray that we've done the best job raising her we could. 1 down, 2 to go, I guess.
> 
> @Sprung and @Tclem - fair warning, this happens in the blink of an eye. Enjoy every minute you have holding those little ones in your protective arms.
> 
> At least I found a good beer on the way back to our B&B.
> 
> View attachment 112140



Our oldest is a senior in high school this year and starting to figure out which colleges she's interested in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Exciting and sad, proud and scary, all at the same time.
> 
> Dropped my baby off at college (oldest daughter is a freshman at Tulane). As proud of her as I am and as excited as I am for who she has (and will) become, it sucks knowing this is the beginning of her final flight from the nest and that all we can do now is pray that we've done the best job raising her we could. 1 down, 2 to go, I guess.
> 
> @Sprung and @Tclem - fair warning, this happens in the blink of an eye. Enjoy every minute you have holding those little ones in your protective arms.
> 
> At least I found a good beer on the way back to our B&B.
> 
> View attachment 112140


You were in New Orleans and didn't stop by. Come on. I won't hold your hand in public

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

May the force be with y'all!! My daughter was a pain in the ass in college. Called constantly about her broke down car, that she had to have. Tried to talk her into a different one when she bought it, but she wouldn't listen. Always wanted me to drive 60 miles up there and rescue her, when it wouldn't start. After I had driven 60 miles up there, 2 - 3 times, to pull up to the car and have it crank right up every time, I finally sent her to the dealership. They told her there was a time delay, on the anti-theft chip in the key; if it didn't read right and start, she had to wait 15 minutes to try again.

She called me up one time and told me she needed money for groceries. She was broke, her week to buy groceries, rent was due, car repairs, etc. etc. Needed it now! Told her, "Welcome to life as an adult! You are supposed to save up and prepare for such events. Not blow all of your money on beer." 

Wanted me to MAIL her CASH, said she didn't have time to go to the bank, and the refrigerator and cupboards were bare. She could swing rent, and car repairs, but it was gonna wipe her bank account out, and they like really needed food to eat, so they didn't starve. Told her I was not mailing her CASH. That I would bring it to her, it would be there faster, and my money wouldn't be gone while she starved; to meet me at Applebees at 7 pm. Got there and had supper, she wanted the cash, I told her, "Oh no... WE are going grocery shopping." She wasn't necessarily impressed!! She was wanting CASH...

Took her to the grocery store, she was going through picking things out, occasionally I'd grab something and throw it in the cart. She'd fuss about it, "Dad!! The freezer isn't very big", "Dad! We don't have that much cupboard space." I told her, "Guess you got to eat that in the next day or two then, if it thaws." "You're a college student; I know you got a cooler!" "You got a closet; it doesn't all have to go in the cupboard." "It's canned goods, if it doesn't fit in your closet, leave it in the trunk of your damn broke down car for a few days. Geeeze... What an I sending you to college for?"

Wound up spending about twice what she had suggested she needed for groceries, had fun grocery shopping with her, put the groceries in her trunk, gave her $40 cash for lunch and gas until she got her paycheck at the end of the week, and told her, "If you want lunch and don't want to have to walk to work, don't blow that on beer." Got in my car, and went home.

My ex called a few days later, said the way I handle that was "SOOOO COOL!" Said she'd have never thought of that one. Guess I had thoroughly screwed up party plans, called the daughter's bluff, prevented her and her roommate from starving, and did so in a fashion that even she thought was both cool and hilarious after the fact. She said they didn't have to buy groceries for a month after I took her shopping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> You were in New Orleans and didn't stop by. Come on. I won't hold your hand in public


We didn't drive, we shipped and flew. I did wave a two-fingered salute as we were over Jayess, though.


----------



## Brink

Saw a stingray leap out of the water while swimming last night. 
That makes a great day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

rocky1 said:


> Gatorade is much better for you, and that's specifically what it was designed for, by the University of Florida. Have the same issues when pushing hard during hotter weather, back cramps up mercilessly all night. Hurts so damn bad I can't breath kind of cramps. Found that drinking a quart of Gatorade at the end of the day, or better yet drinking a couple 16 oz. during the day, and one or two more in the evening to replenish the minerals and electrolytes lost, greatly reduces if not altogether eliminates the cramping. During hotter weather, the wife always keeps a case or two on hand, and a few in the fridge for me.



Pickle juice works for me mich better than gatorade and that's been proven in my own lab - my body - and logging in extreme heat for 12 years ive tried it all and know what works for me. For every white paper you can find "proving" gatorade works better than water i can find one which shiws it doesnt even though on paper thr ingredient list does make sense that it would be more effective. 

I only care about the results in my own lab. If i cant get pockle juice Ill down a big mouthful of mustard. Plenty of pro athmetes do the same bcause it works in their labes too.


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> We didn't drive, we shipped and flew. I did wave a two-fingered salute as we were over Jayess, though.


Well I guess if you shipped yourself I'll let you off this his time. Guess that was better than a one finger salute.


----------



## Schroedc

I had a good day, cleaned and rearranged the entire shop, found a gem in all those planes I bought. Turns out what I thought was a type 1 or 2 Stanley 46 missing the fence is actually a Stanley 47, never came with a fence and no model number on it!!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

I had a good day today yesterday and day before. Had lots of help and company from loys of forum members and we all had a blast. Most of the guys have left but a few of us will hang around tomorrow for varying departure times. This was a load of fun.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

My day yesterday was a good one. Started out with replacing the clutch/brake assembly in my washing machine.went without a hitch and now I can wash my clothes again. $45.00 for the part shipped, that's what I like about kenmore appliances, go to their website for parts, enter the model number, voila!
They even showed a vid of how to do it! Easy Peasy!
Then I got to work on the shop, I stitched the belt back together on the old South Bend lathe, mounted the electrical disconnect and vfd for it, installed 4 electrical boxes for outlets, drilled holes for wire and pulled 2 new lines of wire, one stand alone for the lathe and another for the outlets. Crap my shoulders are sore from working with my arms over my head pulling wire, lol. I'm trying to get the electrical completed in the metal shop so I can get it set up too since the wood shop is almost done, working 2 jobs makes it tough to get done, it should have been done a long time ago, but I am almost there. Going to a friends for a BBQ this afternoon so I think I will go downstairs and work on the shop some more, probably tie those lines into the panel and fire up the South Bend!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Family reunion today - 'posed to be there at noon I better get the lead out.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Family reunion today - 'posed to be there at noon I better get the lead out.



Have a good time, I know with my people reunions are always a large time! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

Electrical is done! South Bend is alive! Now to take a shower and head to a friends for a BBQ, gona strap on the feedbag.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink

Feeling lonely. Guess everyone got their go away $

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> Feeling lonely. Guess everyone got their go away $
> 
> View attachment 112997



Apparently mine got lost in the mail, I'm here with you Brink! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

A friend gave me a giant bag of frozen walleye and perch, all nice clean fillets! I had an awesome fish fry for dinner tonight, gorged myself on fish so much I think I have gills now. So delicious!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Fishay fishay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Fishay fishay!



I'm digging your avatar Marc. I don't know who she is, buy I like it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I'm digging your avatar Marc. I don't know who she is, buy I like it! Tony



Witchblade..... I had a friend in Cali turn me onto it in 95 when it first came out. They had a tv show too, but it was kinda lame....I have a bunch of the comics too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

this sums it up:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Palaswood

So last night was groundbreaking for me. I actually burned wood that I could have done something with! It was scraps, cracked, bowed, cupped and twisted, but if I had ONLY applied myself I could have SAVED IT and made something awesome! But a coworker gave me about 60 board feet of hardwood lumber cause he's moving to Georgia from California, and my girlfriend made me choose... Wood comes in, wood has to go out. That's where we're at now...
We roasted Dogs and made s'mores on the beach over coals of Oak, walnut, and hickory et al. Tasted amazing.

#hoarderproblems

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lets see, didn't sleep for 2 nights due to a tooth ache, went by my wood honey hole and scored big time on some walnut, got in to see the dentist and had me a root canal......so much fun. Worked the part time job afterwords with half of my face numb, came home and saute'd up some fish in butter and lemon, internet was out so made a call and spent some time with a tech to get it straightened out. Kind of a roller coaster day. Got some work done on the moped tank too!

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## SENC

Palaswood said:


> So last night was groundbreaking for me. I actually burned wood that I could have done something with! It was scraps, cracked, bowed, cupped and twisted, but if I had ONLY applied myself I could have SAVED IT and made something awesome! But a coworker gave me about 60 board feet of hardwood lumber cause he's moving to Georgia from California, and my girlfriend made me choose... Wood comes in, wood has to go out. That's where we're at now...
> We roasted Dogs and made s'mores on the beach over coals of Oak, walnut, and hickory et al. Tasted amazing.
> 
> #hoarderproblems
> 
> View attachment 113566


Time for a new girlfriend.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Day two of no work due to low back pain (tough stuff )caused by not cutting firewood properly. Missed two days of work, they are not happy. I did get to get a little piddly stuff done in the shop but , no lifting and twisting.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## SENC

woodtickgreg said:


> Lets see, didn't sleep for 2 nights due to a tooth ache, went by my wood honey hole and scored big time on some walnut, got in to see the dentist and had me a root canal......so much fun. Worked the part time job afterwords with half of my face numb, came home and saute'd up some fish in butter and lemon, internet was out so made a call and spent some time with a tech to get it straightened out. Kind of a roller coaster day. Got some work done on the moped tank too!


Need some pictures (not of the root canal)!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

SENC said:


> Need some pictures (not of the root canal)!


It's posted in the mill rippings thread.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mouth is feeling a little better today, got some sleep. 
Started my day off hauling this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Hey Greg, if I don't call the number on the side of your truck and complain that you cut me off in traffic so bad I had to take to the ditch, will a box of premium mill trimmings show up at my shop?

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Hey Greg, if I don't call the number on the side of your truck and complain that you cut me off in traffic so bad I had to take to the ditch, will a box of premium mill trimmings show up at my shop?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Well enough to tie my own shoes so I guess that is good enough to go back to work.
Greg, are you going to let them extort you like that? If you are Ill have one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> A friend gave me a giant bag of frozen walleye and perch, all nice clean fillets! I had an awesome fish fry for dinner tonight, gorged myself on fish so much I think I have gills now. So delicious!




I've been craving a couple of nice walleye filets lately. When I lived Iowa back in the 70's we used to got to NW Minn. and fish up a bunch!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Started to day with high hopes. Sold a peckermill & salt peter set to my mechanic for his sisters birthday. Went to my woodturning studio to work but felt not quite right. Talked with Herbie who showed up fer an hour. Then took rest of day off & went home.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Started to day with high hopes. Sold a peckermill & salt peter set



I was going to ask if you had a picture of them but I'm not sure I want to see that.... Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> I was going to ask if you had a picture of them but I'm not sure I want to see that.... Tony




They are intriguing & hilarious!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> They are intriguing & hilarious!!



By all means then, post some!


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I was going to ask if you had a picture of them but I'm not sure I want to see that.... Tony



Your're Greek Tony, you know you want to see it admit it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Your're Greek Tony, you know you want to see it admit it.



No I don't!!!!!!!!!








Okay, I kinda do

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> Your're Greek Tony, you know you want to see it admit it.




Cherry burl Peckermill & Salt Peter set with Sleeping Beauty turquoise!! Chef Specialties salt/pepper mechanism in taller one takes salt or pepper. Shorter is a mystery salt shaker with no holes in top.
Underneath is a upward funnel. If you slowly turn it over no salt comes out. You must hold it upright & give it a few up and down shakes to get the salty tasting white stuff to come out the bottom!
This set sold to a well known woodturning tool maker & his wife!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Cherry burl Peckermill & Salt Peter set with Sleeping Beauty turquoise!! Chef Specialties salt/pepper mechanism in taller one takes salt or pepper. Shorter is a mystery salt shaker with no holes in top.
> Underneath is a upward funnel. If you slowly turn it over no salt comes out. You must hold it upright & give it a few up and down shakes to get the salty tasting white stuff to come out the bottom!
> 
> View attachment 113668
> 
> View attachment 113671
> 
> View attachment 113675



That is so wrong. I just wish I'd thought of it first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

That's awesome. I used to have a customer that made wooden dildos from my FBE. I guess she retired she hasn't placed an order in a few years.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> That is so wrong. I just wish I'd thought of it first.




They are funny as heck!!!  I did a show 2 years ago, 1 mile south of my studio in Wilton Manors, Fl., which has a very large gay population.
I thought this is a niche market.... I just got to make a few!! I sold a few to "straight" folks before the next show there. People walk by my booth and someone always spy's them and then they come in to see everything in my booth. Most have been sold to hetro's.
The top is multi axis turning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> That's awesome. I used to have a customer that made wooden dildos from my FBE. I guess she retired she hasn't placed an order in a few years.




I've made a few peckermills & salt peters from FBE. Sold everyone!!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

@Bean_counter , check this out! 

@Spinartist , I've got to admit that's pretty dam cool Lee! Tony


----------



## Spinartist

Just made first one from Confetti (rainbow) Spectraply!! 







I give a free bag of chips for their gerbil cage with every purchase!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist

& BWT... I REALLY love women!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> & BWT... I REALLY love women!



Me too. I'm a half celibate bisexual.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

People at shows ask who modeled for them. I say its a self portrait!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

A very famous lady woodturner said she's glad to see an original work with a sense of humor.


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> People at shows ask who modeled for them. I say its a self portrait!



You could get me to model for one and sell them as travel size.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Hey Greg, if I don't call the number on the side of your truck and complain that you cut me off in traffic so bad I had to take to the ditch, will a box of premium mill trimmings show up at my shop?





Tony said:


>





David Van Asperen said:


> Well enough to tie my own shoes so I guess that is good enough to go back to work.
> Greg, are you going to let them extort you like that? If you are Ill have one


Sorry guys, employer already knows I'm quick with the finger and the horn. And if you don't know how to merge when getting on the freeway I will run your ass off the road! Been there, done that, so extortion won't work with me! Begging and trading does though. I'm going to go through a bundle tonight after work.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> That's awesome. I used to have a customer that made wooden dildos from my FBE. I guess she retired she hasn't placed an order in a few years.




I hope you sanded those good, a splinter would be bad!! Tony


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> You could get me to model for one and sell them as travel size.




Are you suggesting I use some of my pen blanks??

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Are you suggesting I use some of my pen blanks??



Too big, get some hairstick blanks from @Tclem .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> Are you suggesting I use some of my pen blanks??

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got home and decided to play with my toys. Lionel steam engine that I found in a hobby store junk box as a parts locomotive. Seemed complete with a few broken wires so I picked it up for next to nothing. Tore it apart tonight and lubed everything, soldered the wires and even got the whistle spinning again! Now to go work on a couple broken dolls....

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> Got home and decided to play with my toys. Lionel steam engine that I found in a hobby store junk box as a parts locomotive. Seemed complete with a few broken wires so I picked it up for next to nothing. Tore it apart tonight and lubed everything, soldered the wires and even got the whistle spinning again! Now to go work on a couple broken dolls....
> 
> View attachment 113706



I had one just like that when I was a kid- set it and a modern styled train on a ping pong table it was great. But after I built it all got a little boring. so me and my buddy put army men on it and took turns shooting them off with my Benjiman air rifle- and matching pistol. Thru a period of about a year and a half the 2 mint sets took on quite a new look with all the errant shots... sure was fun though... Nice train

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> I had one just like that when I was a kid- set it and a modern styled train on a ping pong table it was great. But after I built it all got a little boring. so me and my buddy put army men on it and took turns shooting them off with my Benjiman air rifle- and matching pistol. Thru a period of about a year and a half the 2 mint sets took on quite a new look with all the errant shots... sure was fun though... Nice train



I also have the 1956 set they put out at the holidays with all the boxes in like new shape. And just picked up a set from the early 70's that's never been out of the box but we'll be running that one on the track tomorrow night.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> I also have the 1956 set they put out at the holidays with all the boxes in like new shape. And just picked up a set from the early 70's that's never been out of the box but we'll be running that one on the track tomorrow night.



My would have been brand new in 58/59 The modern locomotive was sorta tan orange. I think It said UP on side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> My would have been brand new in 58/59 The modern locomotive was sorta tan orange. I think It said UP on side



Yep, that was the Union Pacific one, mine has a Milwaukee Road locomotive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> I hope you sanded those good, a splinter would be bad!! Tony




Sanded smooth! For kitchen & dining room only! Unless breakfast in bed is warranted!! I just know sometime, somewhere, someone's going to end up in the emergency room because the top of the mill came off where its not supposed to be!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

tOO dARN hOT!!!


----------



## Schroedc

I'm swearing at an 06 trailblazer right now. I now see why the dealer gets 900.00 to install under 100.00 in parts. Considering cutting the new tranny lines and using a high pressure rubber hose splice. Otherwise I have to remove the exhaust and rear cross member and I don't think the exhaust can survive that.....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I'm swearing at an 06 trailblazer right now. I now see why the dealer gets 900.00 to install under 100.00 in parts. Considering cutting the new tranny lines and using a high pressure rubber hose splice. Otherwise I have to remove the exhaust and rear cross member and I don't think the exhaust can survive that.....



I have a strong dislike of what is either poor design/engineering or an attempt to gouge a person out of money when it comes to repairs (or both). Changing the alternator in a 2005 Ford Escape was pretty much the biggest PITA dad or I have ever had working on a vehicle - and he's wrenched on a lot... What're you working on on the Trailblazer?


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I have a strong dislike of what is either poor design/engineering or an attempt to gouge a person out of money when it comes to repairs (or both). Changing the alternator in a 2005 Ford Escape was pretty much the biggest PITA dad or I have ever had working on a vehicle - and he's wrenched on a lot... What're you working on on the Trailblazer?



Replacing rusted out transmission lines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Bummer. Look at the bright side pal - you didn't burn it to the ground.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Bummer. Look at the bright side pal - you didn't burn it to the ground.



Yea...that takes talent to do that....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a very nice day today, slept in a bit, had coffee, took a shower and went for a 5 mile walk along the river path. Nice weather and not to hot. The walk has become something that I love to do every Sunday. Then went to breakfast, a bicycle and flea market, finished sorting the last bundle of mill rippings and brought that home and put it in the garage. Finished my laundry and made a pot of iced tea and now I'm set to relax the rest of the night till bed time.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wait....I'm not saying Colin doesn't have talent....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> made a pot of iced tea



Is there any other kind?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Wait....I'm not saying Colin doesn't have talent....



He does, just not my kind.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> He does, just not my kind.



I only start a fire in the kitchen or the bedroom.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Is there any other kind?


Nope!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

After about 45 minutes of blind groping with my arm back in there I got the first clip back into the fitting. Now to see if I can bend to reach the other one. Really sucks when you're at the very end of your reach and can't see anything because your arm is in the way.


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> After about 45 minutes of blind groping with my arm back in there I got the first clip back into the fitting. Now to see if I can bend to reach the other one. Really sucks when you're at the very end of your reach and can't see anything because your arm is in the way.



At least you have reach. What if I was trying to do that job? Still not counting your blessings brother . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I only start a fire in the kitchen or the bedroom.



Uh oh....did we hear about that before?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Uh oh....did we hear about that before?



I want more info. Could be he's saying he's a master in the bedroom who can make women squeal in painful delight but an absolute disaster in the kitchen - a walking grease fire waiting to happen. Personally, I'm pretty good in the kitchen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I want more info. Could be he's saying he's a master in the bedroom who can make women squeal in painful delight but an absolute disaster in the kitchen - a walking grease fire waiting to happen. Personally, I'm pretty good in the kitchen.


Yeah I'm pretty good in the kitchen too! Love to cook. But an absolute failure when it comes to women!I haven't found one yet that doesn't try and change me, that's not gonna happen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I am just ok in the kitchen. Michele can cook circles around anyone I know. I have been more active in trying to help her out and having din din ready when she gets home. But I need her input on what direction to go with what food though. It's harder than I thought it was and she makes it look soooo easy.....

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kathie cooks for 20 and when she puts it on table kitchen is clean. Me?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

How was my day? Absolutely perfect like most of them are. Getting outside projects done, perfect 75 fall weather.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Yall act like I'm the only one who can't sleep.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I'm up at the ass crack of dawn, and at the office..... not that I can't not sleep. if they wanna pay OT, I'll sure as hell take it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Yall act like I'm the only one who can't sleep.
> 
> View attachment 114033



How ya doing?


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> How ya doing?



Much better. After the pump started giving me the lovely narco every ten minutes (I just push a button every ten minutes) it finally built up enough in my system to make some headway. 

I'm staying between 5 and 6 on the pain scale now. Beats the pee oit of the 9 to 9.5 I was at for so many hiurs. Haven't slept a wink but they're talking aboit keeping me another day and if they do I'm gonna take a skeeping pill. Thanks for asking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> Much better. After the pump started giving me the lovely narco every ten minutes (I just push a button every ten minutes) it finally built up enough in my system to make some headway.
> 
> I'm staying between 5 and 6 on the pain scale now. Beats the pee oit of the 9 to 9.5 I was at for so many hiurs. Haven't slept a wink but they're talking aboit keeping me another day and if they do I'm gonna take a skeeping pill. Thanks for asking.




Soooo, how did this accident actually happen. Looks like it was late afternoon. Were you tired a taking a chance on a risky cut or just an unlucky moment?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> Soooo, how did this accident actually happen. Looks like it was late afternoon. Were you tired a taking a chance on a risky cut or just an unlucky moment?



I was in extremely thick brush on a slope and began to feel unsafe the way I was approaching the fall. I decided to reassess my plan, and as I was crabwalking around the tree looking up to make a better plan, a vine caught my foot and down I went. I had not locked the chain as I normally do when I walk with a running saw. When I fell I inadvertantly squeezed the throttle and fell on the bar. 

Everything would have been okay but the spinning chain pulled the chap leg so hard it broke the lower two plastic quick snaps and moved the kevlar pant leg out of the way. I was able to get my finger off the trigger as I was falling, and that coupled with pant keg bogging the saw down before it started eating my flesh so the chain speed was low, otherwise might have been very very nasty indeed. 

It all happened so fast. So in my view my main mistakes were this:


Wearing old worn-out chaps
Walking with a running saw without engaging the brake
Not clearing off the area around the tree before attacking it 
Not having a solid plan in place before starting the drop
Having my finger on the trigger in combo with #2 above
Operator carelessness. Over-confidence. Being a dummy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I was in extremely thick brush on a slope and began to feel unsafe the way I was approaching the fall. I decided to reassess my plan, and as I was crabwalking around the tree looking up to make a better plan, a vine caught my foot and down I went. I had not locked the chain as I normally do when I walk with a running saw. When I fell I inadvertantly squeezed the throttle and fell on the bar.
> 
> Everything would have been okay but the spinning chain pulled the chap leg so hard it broke the lower two plastic quick snaps and moved the kevlar pant leg out of the way. I was able to get my finger off the trigger as I was falling, and that coupled with pant keg bogging the saw down before it started eating my flesh so the chain speed was low, otherwise might have been very very nasty indeed.
> 
> It all happened so fast. So in my view my main mistakes were this:
> 
> 
> Wearing old worn-out chaps
> Walking with a running saw without engaging the brake
> Not clearing off the area around the tree before attacking it
> Not having a solid plan in place before starting the drop
> Having my finger on the trigger in combo with #2 above
> Operator carelessness. Over-confidence. Being a dummy.


good reminders- damned easy to let those 3 to take over- especially- if you are tired or/and in a hurry..... thanks for update...


----------



## deltatango

It's all just being casual about safety. Easy, very easy to do. We ALL think it could never happen to us.
It's ok though, this will serve as a refresher course. You'll be back at beofre you know it, and you'll be better for it. Most times you can get away with that stuff. Sometimes not. You're human brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I was in extremely thick brush on a slope and began to feel unsafe the way I was approaching the fall. I decided to reassess my plan, and as I was crabwalking around the tree looking up to make a better plan, a vine caught my foot and down I went. I had not locked the chain as I normally do when I walk with a running saw. When I fell I inadvertantly squeezed the throttle and fell on the bar.
> 
> Everything would have been okay but the spinning chain pulled the chap leg so hard it broke the lower two plastic quick snaps and moved the kevlar pant leg out of the way. I was able to get my finger off the trigger as I was falling, and that coupled with pant keg bogging the saw down before it started eating my flesh so the chain speed was low, otherwise might have been very very nasty indeed.
> 
> It all happened so fast. So in my view my main mistakes were this:
> 
> 
> Wearing old worn-out chaps
> Walking with a running saw without engaging the brake
> Not clearing off the area around the tree before attacking it
> Not having a solid plan in place before starting the drop
> Having my finger on the trigger in combo with #2 above
> Operator carelessness. Over-confidence. Being a dummy.



Dang Kevin, that really sucks. We've all done stupid careless things like that, glad it wasn't worse. I'm sure it's going to be awhile before you're up and around, listen to the doctors, do what they tell you my friend! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

All stuff I have done or do on a regular basis, just a chain of events that led to a freak accident. But it certainly explains the horizontal cut. Falling on a running saw is not something I have ever thought about, but I will now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> listen to the doctors, do what they tell you my friend! Tony



And the nurse....always listen to your nurse....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I know this isn't the music thread, and I know you probably don't listen to much of this genre but I'ma spin something for you Matt. Listen to it at the height of your pain-killer effects. Golden Earring are the oldest still-performing rock band of all time. Older than the currently-touring Rolling Stones and better musicians fo sure. . . . .



@Kevin since you had good advice for others in their time of rX high I thought you might want to hear this little Diddy in your button pushing state. Enjoy...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Just made first one from Confetti (rainbow) Spectraply!!
> View attachment 113685
> View attachment 113684
> 
> I give a free bag of chips for their gerbil cage with every purchase!!!!
> 
> View attachment 113686



@Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Cherry burl Peckermill & Salt Peter set with Sleeping Beauty turquoise!! Chef Specialties salt/pepper mechanism in taller one takes salt or pepper. Shorter is a mystery salt shaker with no holes in top.
> Underneath is a upward funnel. If you slowly turn it over no salt comes out. You must hold it upright & give it a few up and down shakes to get the salty tasting white stuff to come out the bottom!
> This set sold to a well known woodturning tool maker & his wife!!
> 
> View attachment 113668
> 
> View attachment 113671
> 
> View attachment 113675


Dear God man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Dear God man




Send some curly Koa & I'll make one and sen.....


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Dear God man




Niche market. They sell.....


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Dear God man




I've told my buddy's I hope I don't get famous for making Peckermills & Salt Peters!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'm sure they are a real fetishist


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm sure they are a real fetishist




Most have been bought by hetro's


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Most have been bought by hetro's


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Most have been bought by hetro's



In the closet....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> In the closet....


Lee "hello potential purchaser of my pepper mill"
Guy "I would like to buy this sex toy"
Lee " but it's a pepper mill"
Guy "yeah, sure..."
Lee "before I can sell it to you I must ask, are you hetero?"
Guy "umm yeah sure."
Lee "oh good, here ya go!"

That's a hell of a sales pitch to ensure they are hetero @Spinartist ... or are you just ASSuming?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> View attachment 114056



Rocky, Think of yourself as the guy driving the truck, then it may get better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Lee "hello potential purchaser of my pepper mill"
> Guy "I would like to buy this sex toy"
> Lee " but it's a pepper mill"
> Guy "yeah, sure..."
> Lee "before I can sell it to you I must ask, are you hetero?"
> Guy "umm yeah sure."
> Lee "oh good, here ya go!"
> 
> That's a hell of a sales pitch to ensure they are hetero @Spinartist ... or are you just ASSuming?




Makes no diff which way they swing as long as their $$ are good. I say I can make a solid one cheaper but no takers so far.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I'm having a day, rain at the show so sales down and I've got a van full of wet gear to dry out plus on my way home now and the van is dumping a quart of tranny fluid every 60 miles. Some days it isn't worth chewing through the straps and getting out of bed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> I'm having a day, rain at the show so sales down and I've got a van full of wet gear to dry out plus on my way home now and the van is dumping a quart of tranny fluid every 60 miles. Some days it isn't worth chewing through the straps and getting out of bed.


That sucks, hope you make it home safe. BTW, @Spinartist has bumped you from the no talk zone. That man just makes no sense. He actually made an 11" dong and posted it. I don't even know what to say... 

Any who, your no longer on the quiet side of silence... you only have the dork to thank for this punishment...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> you only have the dork to thank for this punishment...



What'd I do?
Oh.."the dork" not a dork...or is that the other way around....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

It's called useful "fine art".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> That sucks, hope you make it home safe. BTW, @Spinartist has bumped you from the no talk zone. That man just makes no sense. He actually made an 11" dong and posted it. I don't even know what to say...
> 
> Any who, your no longer on the quiet side of silence... you only have the dork to thank for this punishment...



You were jealous of the size of his dong? Ask your wife, it's not size, it's the quality of the execution and finish that makes it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I'm having a day, rain at the show so sales down and I've got a van full of wet gear to dry out plus on my way home now and the van is dumping a quart of tranny fluid every 60 miles. Some days it isn't worth chewing through the straps and getting out of bed.



I assume you got home in one piece?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I assume you got home in one piece?



Yep, just grabbed a case of tranny fluid at an auto parts store and stopped every so often. I'm pretty sure it's just the rear seal based on the puddle under it. If it isn't raining tomorrow, I'll get under the van.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> You were jealous of the size of his dong? Ask your wife, it's not size, it's the quality of the execution and finish that makes it.


5 bucks says you're back on his list....lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> 5 bucks says you're back on his list....lol


I tried... can't do it... where there was one, now there are two...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Well, it was a good day until a little bit ago. Trying to fix our fridge - freezer is colder than it's ever been and fridge is running about 60 degrees! Good thing I've got a refrigeration tech (my father) on the other end of the line.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Anybody got a late 80's dodge A500 transmission? Yep, figured out I need one. Or a van. Or to win the lottery. I think I'm going to go drink a lot now

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Well, it was a good day until a little bit ago. Trying to fix our fridge - freezer is colder than it's ever been and fridge is running about 60 degrees! Good thing I've got a refrigeration tech (my father) on the other end of the line.



Matt, I assume you're to got this fixed but if not the number one cause of this based on my experience is a defrost issue or air movemnet problem. The number one cause of that is a faulty defrost timer, and after that is a bad evap fan motor or an overpacked freezer. If you're evaporator coils are clear and the fan runs then the easiest test to perform (this is actually the easiest to perform period just not as likely to occur before a bad timer or fan motor) is to open the fridge door with the freezer door closed and see if you have any supply air into the fridge compartment. If you don't have any then open the freezer door and if you suddenly have supply air into the fridge then you know you have a return vent problem, which is a flap stuck closed. If you dont have any supply air with or without the freezer door open, and you know yoir coil is clear and fan is running then you most likely have a supply vent obstruction. 

Easy test on the evaporator to perform first is remove the trays to get access to the panel that covers the evap in the freezer and push againt it pretty hard. If the coil is all frosted over you'll be able to feel and hear that (make sure fridge is off so you can hear the frost crunch). You can't always feel and hear it though so if you've checked everything else and it all checks out then you need to pull the evap cover and look at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Anybody got a late 80's dodge A500 transmission? Yep, figured out I need one. Or a van. Or to win the lottery. I think I'm going to go drink a lot now



Have you ever given any thought to robbing banks? More people get away with it than you might think. They never tell you about the ones that haven't been caught you know. I don't mean traumatizing people with armed robbery that's cruel, I'm talking about a night heist after hours.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Matt, I assume you're to got this fixed but if not the number one cause of this based on my experience is a defrost issue or air movemnet problem. The number one cause of that is a faulty defrost timer, and after that is a bad evap fan motor or an overpacked freezer. If you're evaporator coils are clear and the fan runs then the easiest test to perform (this is actually the easiest to perform period just not as likely to occur before a bad timer or fan motor) is to open the fridge door with the freezer door closed and see if you have any supply air into the fridge compartment. If you don't have any then open the freezer door and if you suddenly have supply air into the fridge then you know you have a return vent problem, which is a flap stuck closed. If you dont have any supply air with or without the freezer door open, and you know yoir coil is clear and fan is running then you most likely have a supply vent obstruction.
> 
> Easy test on the evaporator to perform first is remove the trays to get access to the panel that covers the evap in the freezer and push againt it pretty hard. If the coil is all frosted over you'll be able to feel and hear that (make sure fridge is off so you can hear the frost crunch). You can't always feel and hear it though so if you've checked everything else and it all checks out then you need to pull the evap cover and look at it.



Yeah, it's a defrost issue for certain. The evaporator coils were pretty much one big block of ice. Got it thawed and the fridge portion is cold now too - and not constantly running. I decided not to dig any deeper on this one myself because we don't own the house and the appliances are provided with the house. Simply for the sake of avoiding the potential for problems with the person in charge of making sure things like this get fixed around here, I'll leave it up to him to call in appliance repairman.


----------



## Kevin

Day been goong great so far but its fixing to go very badly in about an hour. Wife went to town for some things we need under the condition i stay in bed. Well i havent had a shower since friday right after i cut myself and cannot stand it. Im fixing to go to the shop and grab some stretch wrap and seal the bandage and take a shower. I is goong to be in the doghouse BIGTIME. Here goes nothin....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Anybody got a late 80's dodge A500 transmission? Yep, figured out I need one. Or a van. Or to win the lottery. I think I'm going to go drink a lot now



Damn dude...I just looked for one, those things can get pricey for remanufactured ones....


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Anybody got a late 80's dodge A500 transmission? Yep, figured out I need one. Or a van. Or to win the lottery. I think I'm going to go drink a lot now



Any chance of getting a rebuilt kit and rebuilding it yourself? Or is it beyond that?


----------



## ripjack13

That's a big project doing that....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> That's a big project doing that....



Agreed, but if one has the time to dedicate to it, it's a huge savings potential.


----------



## ripjack13

True....


----------



## rocky1

Rebuild kit is only $140 - $150 dollars for that tranny, which works out to somewhere in the neighborhood of, oh... almost a dollar a part from the looks of the kit!

Got a college anywhere nearby Colin? Auto Mechanics class will typically do jobs like that for cost of the parts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

rocky1 said:


> Auto Mechanics class will typically do jobs like that for cost of the parts.



Good luck finding any college that teaches any kind of trade anymore. Vo Tech schools are about the only thing left and they aren't doing any free work.


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Rebuild kit is only $140 - $150 dollars for that tranny, which works out to somewhere in the neighborhood of, oh... almost a dollar a part from the looks of the kit!
> 
> Got a college anywhere nearby Colin? Auto Mechanics class will typically do jobs like that for cost of the parts.



We have one about 20 miles away, they charge 45 an hour plus parts with markup and no idea when it'd get done. The body shop is worse there, if you want to get a car in for body work you have to be friends or family of one of the instructors (they do work on some really expensive wrecks to save the "in" folks a ton of money, last time I was down there they had a couple salvage Porsche that were being fixed to be resold at a profit) I went to school there and wanted to bring in my own car for body work the end of my last year and wasn't allowed because it took space from paying customers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Good luck finding any college that teaches any kind of trade anymore. Vo Tech schools are about the only thing left and they aren't doing any free work.


Glad you survived the shower and the post-shower beatdown from Mrs. Kevin. Keep getting better, bud.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Any chance of getting a rebuilt kit and rebuilding it yourself? Or is it beyond that?



Dunno what it's like inside, the fluid is clean and didn't smell scorched but a transmission rebuild is outside my comfort zone, I can drop and swap all day long but the internals I'd rather not try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Kevin said:


> Have you ever given any thought to robbing banks? More people get away with it than you might think. They never tell you about the ones that haven't been caught you know. I don't mean traumatizing people with armed robbery that's cruel, I'm talking about a night heist after hours.



Actually you can get away with daylight robberies too... Bank of McClusky, North Dakota a couple decades ago. Middle of the day, robber got away clean. Never has been caught, but he didn't shoot anything up; wasn't mean in anyway. He was labeled the "Gentleman Bandit" by the press up there. As others have been. 

Was an old couple lived beside the highway about 15 - 20 miles southeast of town. Heard a knock on the door, opened it up to find a masked man standing at the door, he told them he needed to borrow their car for a little bit. Needed them to sit down in the kitchen chairs so he could tie them up. Promised to bring their car back, was very conscientious about making sure their ropes weren't to tight. Made sure they didn't need to go to the bathroom, or need anything before he tied them up, made sure they were comfortable after having done so, and headed to town.

Walked in the bank, slipped them a note telling them to put all the money in a bag he handed them and no one would be hurt. Teller complied, he walked out, hopped in the old folks car, and headed out of town, making off with an undisclosed amount of cash, It was later rumored to be 10 - 20 thousand dollars in small denomination bills.

Told them to wait before setting off the alarm, but of course they didn't. Bank is one block from the Courthouse and Sheriff's Department, small town ND, (_360 people_), bank alarm going off middle of the day during business hours, of course Barney threw his bullet in his gun and was out the door in a flash. Ran to the bank, they told him, "he went up main street and turned right", he took off in hot pursuit! Got 2 miles out of town and realized the gas gauge on his patrol car was sitting on E! Had to turn around and go back for gas.

By that time the Sheriff had arrived at the bank and was taking witness statements, someone believed they recognized the car as the old couples. Gas tank full, Barney took off in hot pursuit again! Sheriff close behind, HP coming from two other directions up the road he had left on, said they hadn't seen a car on the road. (_Meaning he hit the gravel backroads._) Got down to the old couple's farm, car was sitting in the yard, not a scratch on it, but the hood was warm. Deputy knocked, they yelled, he kicked the door in because they couldn't get up to open it. They were fine, not a scratch on them, had no clue what he was driving, said the robber was an absolute gentleman about everything. Deputy put it in his report, media got hold of the police report, and another legend was made.

Never have found a trace of him, those who saw him didn't recognize him, old couple didn't recognize his voice, they found no prints, tire tracks in the snow where nothing special; fairly common tire and size. Absolutely no leads! To this day, it remains a mystery. Many suspect someone local, since he chose a couple that was mid to late 70s, that wouldn't offer resistance, out of all the farms along the highway. Seemed to be familiar with the local territory, seemed to be familiar with the local bank, knew when they would have the cash drawers fullest. Pulled off the perfect heist!

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## rocky1

Not all colleges are like that yet. Suggested that to a friend on-line a year or two ago, and he took his to the local vo-tech school where they did a 5-6 hundred dollar repair for cost of parts. Bismarck State College was still there up to a year or two ago, as long as it was something they needed for class study, not everything gets in, but those that do, they don't work on for profit.


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Dunno what it's like inside, the fluid is clean and didn't smell scorched but a transmission rebuild is outside my comfort zone, I can drop and swap all day long but the internals I'd rather not try.



I wouldn't try it either!

I hope that, somehow, you're able to get it taken care of and get it back on the road.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I wouldn't try it either!
> 
> I hope that, somehow, you're able to get it taken care of and get it back on the road.



We'll see what I'm looking at for a rebuild/ reman in the morning, looking for a dirt cheap car just to get back and forth to the shop for a bit, tomorrow I'll start listing excess blanks and tools for sale and seeing what I can do. 

Apparently my wife drank all the beer in the house so I'm not even doing that right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

Tough day today. My son is moving to Denton this morning, about 5 hours away in North Texas. It's the best place for him I know, but it's still hard to deal with. Him being gone leaves a big hole in the house. Tony

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Spinartist

Drove 50 miles to the shop of one of our  woodturning guild members shops. He passed away a short time ago & our guild has been selling off his roughed out bowl blanks fer $5 each for his family. Several local species & a few from other lands. Some are dated march 1995. I came back with 68 bowl blanks. Picked up a couple at the monthly meeting too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Drove 50 miles to the shop of one of our  woodturning guild members shops. He passed away a short time ago & our guild has been selling off roughed out bowl blanks fer $5 each. Several local species & a few from other lands. Some are dated march 1995. I came back with 68 bowl blanks.
> 
> View attachment 114220



Dang Lee, that'll keep you busy for some time! Sorry about your friend. Tony


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Dang Lee, that'll keep you busy for some time! Sorry about your friend. Tony




Al was a good old boy. Loved to mentor folks!

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow! That a a lot of bowls.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Had to shut the water off last night due to a slow sewer..... spent this morning wrastling the rented sewer auger.... friggin tree roots and feminine products, made me burn a vacation day at work.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

I may have gotten some good news on the business front. I'll go into details once it's a done deal. Now packing to head to a wedding for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow! That a a lot of bowls.




Already have 3 sold & I haven't finish turned them yet!
I do a bunch of shows so they will come in as extra $$.
I don't normally make simple bowls except when teaching or if a client requests one. In over 16 years woodturning I've made only about large 14 salad bowls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I may have gotten some good news on the business front. I'll go into details once it's a done deal. Now packing to head to a wedding for the weekend.


Can't wait to hear about it!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

Worked on a bunch of stuff. All the while, pondering steel, wood, copper, and inlaid dovetails.

More on those later


----------



## Kevin

Been sneezing my head off all day. On top of everything I have come down with a bad head cold. I hate these damned things. Sneezing, itchy throat, headache, nose running constantly, and apparently this particular strain opens a big gash in your knee. Anyone reading this should wash your eyes out real good with bleach because this stuff is a virus and thus contagious.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Been sneezing my head off all day. On top of everything I have come down with a bad head cold. I hate these damned things. Sneezing, itchy throat, headache, nose running constantly, and apparently this particular strain opens a big gash in your knee. Anyone reading this should wash your eyes out real good with bleach because this stuff is a virus and thus contagious.





Keep those germs off the Interweb!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> Been sneezing my head off all day. On top of everything I have come down with a bad head cold. I hate these damned things. Sneezing, itchy throat, headache, nose running constantly, and apparently this particular strain opens a big gash in your knee. Anyone reading this should wash your eyes out real good with bleach because this stuff is a virus and thus contagious.




Don't sent me a box of prime FBE unless you're not contagious & the wood is sterilized!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> Don't sent me a box of prime FBE unless you're not contagious & the wood is sterilized!!



Okay.


Achoo!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good day at both jobs, productive and got lots accomplished at each one. stopped to get gas on the way home from work and damned if I didn't see another nail in my tire! I have had 4 punctures in these tires now, 2 tires have 1 patch inside, and the tire I did today now has 2 plugs, both in the steel cords. I really do not want to buy a tire at this time.I am hoping to get the rest of the life out of them and then upgrade to a michelin truck tire. The tires i have now are good year eagles, a performance street car tire, they start with a "P" passenger designation mot an "LT" light truck. Only good thing about the good years that came with the truck new is that they do handle very well when I drive fast and push her a little in a corner,  Then I worked on my moped fuel tank a little for some fun and stress relief.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

My sister finally got married on Saturday, saw Brian Wilson in concert last night, took the kids to an outlet mall for some shopping and came home this evening. Now Google "jeep death wobble" and you'll know why I'm tearing my hair out...

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> My sister finally got married on Saturday, saw Brian Wilson in concert last night, took the kids to an outlet mall for some shopping and came home this evening. Now Google "jeep death wobble" and you'll know why I'm tearing my hair out...


I had a grand cherokee that developed the front end death wobble, I got tired of putting money into it and just traded it in on something new.


----------



## Brink

Come to find out, I have a ton of sick and vacation time to use before January.
So I took today off, dropped Moma Da Brinks car off for some repairs. Double good... I have some $ to pay someone to do what I do. That's kinda nice.
My FB group passed 10,000 members. That's kinda nice too.
A little secret wood work, a little paying work, then visit some friends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

I'm having a day where the parts list keeps getting longer. Drag link end, stabilizer, now a steering sector. And the Pittman arm won't come off so off to a shop hoping they can do it since the Pittman arm isn't available except at dealer and a week out. If you see a mushroom cloud over SE Minnesota you'll know I finally gave up.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> If you see a mushroom cloud over SE Minnesota you'll know I finally gave up.



Maybe a pitcher of mushroom tea is what you actually need.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> I'm having a day where the parts list keeps getting longer. Drag link end, stabilizer, now a steering sector. And the Pittman arm won't come off so off to a shop hoping they can do it since the Pittman arm isn't available except at dealer and a week out. If you see a mushroom cloud over SE Minnesota you'll know I finally gave up.



Tapered splines, so much fun


----------



## Schroedc

So the Jeep is back together. Been interesting.... Originally ruled out a warped rotor by using dial indicator, Less than .012 run out on both rotors. So chased problem upstream, replaced several worn parts in steering system, ended up replacing the steering box too. Of course to get that out had to remove the bumper to remove other things in the way and after my neighbor backed into it last winter when I removed it, it parted in twain so had to go buy a new cover as well (apparently the license plate bracket was all that was holding the middle together) put it all back together, drove it and the freaking issue still there!!!!!!! 

Pulled it apart, started measuring the rotor thickness around the rotor and what do you know, the rotors warped on the back side only. They actually have a bulge in them. Stupid cheap import crap parts. 

So, after about 900.00 it's back together, drives like it's supposed to. The issues in the steering made the vibration even worse and it's probably good I got them fixed but today was a real shot in the shorts. I just hope I can get my hat clean since I didn't even think about which hat I was wearing and at the end of the day noticed it was my newer WB one. Guess it's the camo one tomorrow 

I'm going to eat chili (it might be casserole, I can't remember who's definition to use) watch a little tv and go to bed now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

Sitting in waiting room waiting to see the sawbones to eye my knee and hopefully remove stitches. App was for 10:10 but in Docspeak I think it means 11:10 right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Sitting in waiting room waiting to see the sawbones to eye my knee and hopefully remove stitches. App was for 10:10 but in Docspeak I think it means 11:10 right?



If you're lucky it'll only be an hour late. Hope it goes well! How are you doing?


----------



## Kevin

Stitches are out and the doc was surprised I already had full range of motion. He said he will leave it to me to decide what I do and when I do it. Seeing how the wound is still not healed over completely I will wait till that's all skin and no more open flesh showing before I go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Stitches are out and the doc was surprised I already had full range of motion. He said he will leave it to me to decide what I do and when I do it. Seeing how the wound is still not healed over completely I will wait till that's all skin and no more open flesh showing before I go.



Glad to hear you're on the mend!! Take it easy, better to take a few days now than have to deal with screwing it back up again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> My sister finally got married on Saturday, saw Brian Wilson in concert last night, took the kids to an outlet mall for some shopping and came home this evening. Now Google "jeep death wobble" and you'll know why I'm tearing my hair out...




So show us a picture of what you gave as a wedding gift!! Better not be a store bought item.


----------



## Spinartist

Spent yesterday & today doing hurricane prep. None of my own. Several rich folk snowbirds homes, condos & townhomes & my ex's son's place whose wife is pregger's, putting up hurricane shutters, moving patio furniture, plants & other yard stuff to safe places so the wind doesn't make flying ufo's from them.
Climbed a 16' ladder over 60 times today.
I don't think be able to move tomorrow.

Reactions: +Karma 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Spent yesterday & today doing hurricane prep. None of my own. Several rich folk snowbirds homes, condos & townhomes & my ex's son's place putting up hurricane shutters, moving patio furniture, plants & other yard stuff to safe places so the wind doesn't make flying ufo's from them.
> Climbed a 16' ladder over 60 times today.
> I don't think be able to move tomorrow.



Dang Lee! I prefer to stay closer to the ground than that! Are you out of the path? Tony


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Dang Lee! I prefer to stay closer to the ground than that! Are you out of the path? Tony



40 to 74 mph winds predicted but if it jogs west could be big trouble. 40 miles north in Palm Beach predicted hurricane winds. Hurricane Andrew back in 92' was supposed to hit us straight on but jogged 30 miles south to Homestead, Fl.
We are taking this one seriously.


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> 40 to 74 mph winds predicted but if it jogs west could be big trouble. 40 miles north in Palm Beach predicted hurricane winds. Hurricane Andrew back in 92' was supposed to hit us straight on but jogged 30 miles south to Homestead, Fl.
> We are taking this one seriously.



Are you evacuating? What about you @Blueglass? Tony


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> So show us a picture of what you gave as a wedding gift!! Better not be a store bought item.



Nope, I'll have to see if I kept a picture. A 12 inch figured maple bowl and a vintage Pee-Wee Herman doll (inside joke with my sister)

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Are you evacuating? What about you @Blueglass? Tony




No. Staying home. Our county wasn't recommended to evac. May go stay at my ex's!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Man Florida is the flattest state and the average elevation is like knee high to a sand crab. I'd be gone.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Wife's cuz in Winter Haven says there's no gas, water, bread, and the ATM's are all out of dough. This is why I always say you got to be a prepper to some extent.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> Wife's cuz in Winter Haven says there's no gas, water, bread, and the ATM's are all out of dough. This is why I always say you got to be a prepper to some extent.




I know to go early to buy supplies. Gas stations , grocery stores & Home Depoo are to be avoided.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Several stations in town out of gas even up here on our end of the state, going to get worse as evacuations continue, no doubt, and it's not supposed to be here until Friday night. Bluegrass would be one of those mandatory evacuations... All barrier islands (_aka sand bars_), and all low lying areas along the coast.

We're in the same boat as Lee, supposed to see 35 - 70 mph winds dependent upon how far east/west it tracks along the coast. With todays new models, the ones predicting the big loop and return to Florida, they're suggesting it could impact our weather on the north end of the state for up to a week. If it takes one of those paths across the state exiting on the Gulf side we could see more substantial winds as the tracks on those would put us on the NE quadrant of the storm as it passes, rather than the west side.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Good luck @rocky1 , y'all stay safe over there! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh man Rocky, you stay safe and get out if you have too. This sounds like a bad one, the storm surge is supposed to be rediculous and head further inland than people think. Prayers to all our members down there, grab your guns and valuables and get out!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Man Florida is the flattest state and the average elevation is like knee high to a sand crab. I'd be gone.



Having lived in Colorado for a while I was amused by the sign on one of the roads when we were visiting Florida: "Rock Creek Pass Elevation 3 feet"

On a serious note, hope you all stay safe down there.


----------



## deltatango

I hope people heed the warnings on this one. When Homestead got hit there were a lot of people just devastated.
We happen to be in the highest elevation area in Florida, or very close to it, so I'm not too worried about storm surges this time. But living in Florida, anything can happen.
Stay safe over there Rocky. People go Bat Sh!t when these things look like their coming to close to home and soon the shelves are bare. Crazy thing is that a majority of folks keep only a 1/4 tank of fuel in their vehicles and often only a little in the cupboards. It's so critical to have a prepper mindset at times like this.
I really hope this one is not a bad one. Never know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

I'm 80 - 90 miles inland Greg, if you look at a map of Florida, where I-10 and I-75 intersect, I'm 7 miles east and 15 miles north of that intersection. Storm surge isn't an issue on my part, winds are typically tamed a little getting that far inland as well. And, I'm in timber country so the trees help lift the wind at ground level. Biggest problem here is falling trees, and downed power lines. Could be out of power for days, maybe a week or more, they're saying in parts of the state.

Dad's generator wasn't running last trip, pulled the carb and told him to get a kit put in it. He took it to town, they gave him the wrong kit. He put it in, told the nephew to put it back together. He did! Never tried to start it. I've got parts on the way, next day from Amazon. Order got split, half of them are here already, of course not the half I need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Man, you Florida guys stay safe and get out if you need to/can - from everything I've seen, this one's brutal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Sprung said:


> Man, you Florida guys stay safe and get out if you need to/can - from everything I've seen, this one's brutal.



Looks like here in Fort Lauderdale area we will only get up to 60 mph winds since the eye is almost straight east of us now in the mid Bahamas . Florida's east coast north of us is in for a serious storm. Cape Canaveral is projected to get the 140 mph eye of the storm with gusts to 175 mph!!! Hope every is leaving!!!
Then it's possibly going to circle in the ocean back to us!!!

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Spinartist

How do you think my day has been??

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> How do you think my day has been??
> View attachment 114570



Like you. Very windy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> How do you think my day has been??
> View attachment 114570



Wet? 

Seriously though, Stay safe!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Full scale evacuation of everything in the Jacksonville Beach area since noon today. To the point they were supposed to close I-10 east bound, and open everything to west bound traffic to get them out. Late this afternoon. Niece and her husband live in the evacuation area over there, and them and 3 of their friends have come over here to ride it out. Have a spare house completely furnished there at the shop, so it was simply a matter of them bringing clothes and groceries.

Got parts in for the other generator and it's up and running now too, so now we sit and wait to see where it goes!

Local hotels and motels are doing the usual gouge the public routine... Wife had an uncle pass away Tuesday, funeral was today. Another uncle drove in from Houston yesterday, decided to stay in town last night. Charged him $170/night for the room, which would typically be under $100.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Not sure if you'd call this having a bad day, or having a good day. Country Store out here in the creek Thursday morning. Trucker pulled out, apparently without looking, and ran into the side of the semi pictured, doing 65 mph down the highway. Security camera didn't catch the crash, but it caught the results.


Co-worker was there, made a few phone calls and rounded up a crew, went to the shop, grabbed the bander and the forklift, restacked and banded the load, put it all back on the trailer and 4 1/2 hours later he drove off with it. Truck that was at fault, had another truck come after his load, but he drove it home, missing the front bumper, half the right fender, and both headlights. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154238870477663

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That was a precision dumping! Hats off to the driver for not rolling the truck! Bring that driver a beer and a change of shorts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Storm damage in my area. Tree down. I will trade this authentic Hurricane Mathew souvenir for a LFRB of curly Koa or any burls.

There was also a leaf on my truck windshield.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Damn! Don't let the Weather Channel crew see that, whatever you do!! They'll set up camp in your front yard and make a documentary of it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

You know I don't really mean to play down the seriousness of the situation, but it was getting bad this morning...

The one guy stood on a limb in the middle of a parking lot, out there in the rain, for hours last night, claiming there was damage. Almost suspect he had someone break it off a tree and throw it at him to begin with, so he could pretend there was some damage. He was trying pretty hard to make anything appear newsworthy. Showed video of bushes wiggling, telling us all how hard the wind was blowing. How it had blown so hard a few minutes earlier it had shook their camera.

Jim Cantore's camera was wet, wigged out, and wouldn't focus, so he's out there in the rain, in the dark, walking backward and forward, trying to get the camera in focus while talking the whole time.

The one crew flew from the Bahamas to Jacksonville, ran out to the beach, checked into the hotel, planning to ride it out there, so part of the staff agreed to stay to ride it out with them, then headquarters at the weather channel calls and tells him he needs to get the hell out of there, with storm surge the waves are going to be above the ground floor of the hotel and it's going to wash them away. Right after that the mayor's office came on with a statement, that if you hadn't already left; don't! Stay right where you are at, roads may be impassible, you're better off inside. Haven't seen the weather channel guy since, don't know if he floated off, if he's still traveling west in the traffic jam, or what!

All of them were standing out in the rain, in the dark...

And, my father told me a long time ago, a chicken's got a head that isn't big as a ping pong ball, and even it has enough sense to get in out of the damn rain!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh God... Now we have local news reporting on scene live from Jax beach... showing water standing in the street, reporting it as flooding, telling us how if you can't see the bottom, don't drive through it. Approaching an intersection under water, he says, "this is the first significant flooding we've seen, - _adding big sighs and pauses dramatizing this situation_ - we're turning around in this big SUV, because we can't see bottom, this is - _BIG SIGH_ - terrible - _deep breath with more dramatization emphasized_ - we're turning around here, this is dangerous, this terrible..."

Never mind you can see the manicured grass and sidewalks on the sides of the street in this video, or 3 - 4 blocks of pavement 40 ft. away on the other side of the puddle, and the water is OBVIOUSLY... only curb deep across the intersection. 


Now Ashley is out there battling with her big pink umbrella in 40 mph winds telling us all, how we should go home, and stay out of the weather. All the while getting the crap beat out the side of her head with the umbrella spines. Holding her cap and microphone with one hand, swaying back and forth in the breeze trying to keep her boney ass from lifting off and doing her Mary Poppins imitation, while holding on to her umbrella with the other hand.

Now we got one, wading around in ankle deep water in her pink rubber boots talking about the terrible flooding.

Now Bruce is telling us about this Dumpster that has floated out in the street... Never mind what's wrong with this picture is, the water isn't even curb deep in this picture. How does one float a dumpster in an inch and a half of water?

Starting to see some actual damage coming out of Daytona Beach and up into Jacksonville now, but they are making it about intolerable to watch.

I gotta go see if Bonanza is on!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

I hope everyone in that area makes it through safely!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

I


Tony said:


> Are you evacuating? What about you @Blueglass? Tony


 I ran like hell but everything is ok from what I ynderstand.


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> I
> 
> I ran like hell but everything is ok from what I ynderstand.



Glad to hear you're safe! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Good to see you didn't blow away Les! Hurry up and get home and see if any Dogwood trees blew down!


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Storm damage in my area. Tree down. I will trade this authentic Hurricane Mathew souvenir for a LFRB of curly Koa or any burls.
> 
> There was also a leaf on my truck windshield.
> 
> View attachment 114599



Is the insurance going to cover that?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Glad to hear that things in FL seem to be better than they could be. 

I finalized a deal today for almost 3,000 stamps from 1943-1965 so we'll be adding a tom of options to my stamp pen catalog.....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh my!!! That's a lot of stamp blanks!!


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Oh my!!! That's a lot of stamp blanks!!



And there is still another 1200 or so I'm wheeling and dealing on but need to go through the catalog and decide if those are ones I want or not (He's pricing the earlier numbers a bit differently as there are some big money gems in that part of the collection) Nice thing is my FIL gave me an old copy of the Scott catalog and the collection is all listed by the Scott numbers so I can look at a picture of each one and determine if I want them or not.


----------



## rocky1

That's cool, makes bidding/wheeling and dealing on them a whole lot easier.


Well, after only briefly losing power all day long, and the winds dying down to what folks out in the Midwest would consider a moderate breeze, the ground has apparently soaked up enough water that a tree has fallen somewhere, and we are without power... again! Don't expect we'll see that until morning, if we're lucky. They haven't had a lot of trouble today, so they'll probably get it back up and going first thing.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Is the insurance going to cover that?




FEMA's buying me a new pickup!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Boys at the power company must be trying to make up for the last time. Crews were sent out last night, and power restored by 2:30 am.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> That's cool, makes bidding/wheeling and dealing on them a whole lot easier.
> 
> 
> Well, after only briefly losing power all day long, and the winds dying down to what folks out in the Midwest would consider a moderate breeze, the ground has apparently soaked up enough water that a tree has fallen somewhere, and we are without power... again! Don't expect we'll see that until morning, if we're lucky. They haven't had a lot of trouble today, so they'll probably get it back up and going first thing.



So Rocky, you know what we're all wondering. What kind of tree was it and did you get it? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Have no clue... wasn't looking for it at 2 this morning either. Typically dead pine trees, so not of much value, if not we see a lot of oaks tip over with their shallow root structure and our sandy soil. Ground gets saturated, wind just blows them over.


----------



## Schroedc

I spent today running around trying to find a car. Finally bought a beat to bat guana 97 park avenue with a zillion miles on it since it was what my budget would allow. Then had to chase down wiper linkage parts so those would work. Hopefully tomorrow I can actually make something in the shop or get some customers or something. 

On the up side, a car that looks as bad as this one will run forever just to spite me.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> On the up side, a car that looks as bad as this one will run forever just to spite me.


And people will think twice about cutting you off, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kevin

That sux. Is it being loaded at your house or did you break down on the road somewhere?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

At the house. She noticed a coolant smell going to work. I told her to come home immediately. If it over heats at all on the way, pull over and shut it off. But it made it fine here. I started it up, and it was pissin out radiator fluid. So I called our repair guy and had it towed down there.
He just called, it's the water pump, which is covered by the crappy bumper to bumper insurance we got when we bought the jeep. So we should have it back by the weekend. 
Man I'm sure glad she didn't blow this engine up too...
Lol...
@Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

At least it wasn't the head or a head gasket, or she would have blown it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango

Really. No kidding Marc. Blown engines just ruin the day. Lucky it's just the water pump.
All things considered it could have been a lot worse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> At least it wasn't the head or a head gasket, or she would have blown it.


Already had that stuff fixed over the summer. The insurance company gave us the shaft on that one though. They only cover certain parts inside the engine and the valve seats went bad. And that's the part they do not cover, even though the mechanic proved they went bad bacause of the valve, but they chose to discredit him because he opened up the engine before their service guy arrived. So they claim it was the seat, and therefore do not have to cover the cost. F***** scam if you ask me...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

deltatango said:


> Really. No kidding Marc. Blown engines just ruin the day. Lucky it's just the water pump.
> All things considered it could have been a lot worse.



Yep, I had replaced her engine in the grand cherokee she had a few years ago cuz of the coolant. And drove it till it seized. So I found an engine and replaced it in December. Myself....what fun that was....


----------



## woodtickgreg

That is exactly why I never buy extended warranties. Most are scams and bs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> That is exactly why I never buy extended warranties. Most are scams and bs.



Well, it's bought and paid for. So we're stuck with it. But I plan on making the most of it....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Could've been worse. She could've gotten hit by an Airbus or something . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Just struck me as funny. When I passed him once we got to a double lane I just had to look over and see who was driving. He was absolutely your stereo typical redneck missing teeth and all!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> View attachment 115928
> 
> Just struck me as funny. When I passed him once we got to a double lane I just had to look over and see who was driving. He was absolutely your stereo typical redneck missing teeth and all!



That's pretty rude of @ripjack13 to not even call you when he was in town!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

I had an interesting evening. This happened just across the street from me.


 


 


 




Apparently the car was coming around the corner in the trucks lane. On the phone. The truck driver swerved to aviod em but still clipped em. The driver of the car was hospitalized with minor injuries. And when they took em into the ambulance he was still on the phone!!!
Truck driver is ok. He just sent me a text. I sent him a bunch of pix cuz his phone wouldn't take pix. It happened just after 5, and they just finally cleared everything out a lil bit ago.
Man, that was a loud noise when it flipped. I was at my mailbox getting the mail, looked up when I heard the screach of tires and then booom!


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> I had an interesting evening. This happened just across the street from me.
> View attachment 116095
> View attachment 116096
> View attachment 116097
> View attachment 116098
> 
> Apparently the car was coming around the corner in the trucks lane. On the phone. The truck driver swerved to aviod em but still clipped em. The driver of the car was hospitalized with minor injuries. And when they took em into the ambulance he was still on the phone!!!
> Truck driver is ok. He just sent me a text. I sent him a bunch of pix cuz his phone wouldn't take pix. It happened just after 5, and they just finally cleared everything out a lil bit ago.
> Man, that was a loud noise when it flipped. I was at my mailbox getting the mail, looked up when I heard the screach of tires and then booom!


They're both incredibly luck not to have been hurt worse!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rocky1

I wonder if the guy in the car has any clue how close he came to dying with a cell phone stuck in his ear today?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Dude I see it everyday! I'm on the road all day everyday, The cell phone use has got to stop! Why is it that truck drivers can't even hold a phone in there hand and have to have a blue tooth in their ear while car drivers can be on the phone all they want? The fines for truck drivers here in Michigan is $3,000 to the driver and $11,000 to the company he drives for. I look down into the cars and see drivers just texting away, both hands on the phone, people are so attached to their phones that they cant put them down or be without them. Not only do laws need to be passed for car drivers but they need to be enforced with stiff fines! People are dying or getting hurt everyday because of idiots on cell phones and texting.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Dude I see it everyday! I'm on the road all day everyday, The cell phone use has got to stop! Why is it that truck drivers can't even hold a phone in there hand and have to have a blue tooth in their ear while car drivers can be on the phone all they want? The fines for truck drivers here in Michigan is $3,000 to the driver and $11,000 to the company he drives for. I look down into the cars and see drivers just texting away, both hands on the phone, people are so attached to their phones that they cant put them down or be without them. Not only do laws need to be passed for car drivers but they need to be enforced with stiff fines! People are dying or getting hurt everyday because of idiots on cell phones and texting.



Down here everybody has to be hands free, no difference car or rig. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Down here everybody has to be hands free.....



"Hands Free" I think that's a good idea. First offenders get their phones confiscated and accounts terminated so they have to incur the expense of buying a new phone and opening another account from scratch. Second-time offenders are banned from owning a phone at all for 1 year and if caught with one - which would make them 3rd timers, then their hands are cut off .... "hands free".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

That would make drop in accidents for sure....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Hands-free is slick; required by law in a commercial vehicle nationwide. I do enjoy the bluetooth headset; the one I have works great. Have been known to use it around the house as it frees both hands up. Refuse to wear it walking down the street, or in public. Was really beginning to get into that, as it beats the hell out of riding down the road trying to hold the phone to your ear for however long, then we bought a 2014 Dodge 5500, that has Bluetooth Phone connection in the radio. 

That is seriously slick if you haven't experienced it. It shuts the Radio/CD/Auxiliary Device down on incoming calls, all you have to to do is tap "Answer" on the front of the radio and everything after that is just like talking to someone in the vehicle. In the case of CD or I-Pod, it takes off right where you left it, when you hang up. Phone book can be uploaded to the radio, if you need to call out, hit dial, select a letter, find your party, and tap their name. Radio shuts down automatically and your off running soon as they pick up. Also does text to voice/voice to text. Pretty slick honestly. 

Only downside to that one is, if you're working outside the vehicle with the radio on and are connected, it'll transfer the call to the radio, and you can't answer your phone without running to the truck. Worse yet is if you're just out of range and answer your phone and it picks it up mid-call. 

But yes... Hands free is very sweet!


----------



## Schroedc

Many states and cities are requiring hands free or no use at all in cars (I know it's illegal in MN) but the issue is that it isn't enforced ruthlessly so people don't quit using them, My wife got blasted in the A$$ a few years back by a guy on the phone, she'd stopped for a pedestrian and he nailed her. Luckily the car didn't go forward far enough to run over the pedestrians. Shortened the car over 17 inches.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

We are nearing the end of a short road trip and comong back with one of Cleo's 4 year old daughters. The husband has developed very bad asthma and Victoria sheds severely. We're happy to have her back!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## deltatango

Nice looking Shepherd Kevin. She looks a little thin, or is that just the photo?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

deltatango said:


> Nice looking Shepherd Kevin. She looks a little thin, or is that just the photo?



They only fed her 3 cups once a day because they live in the city and all she had was a small backyard. We'll fatten her up though!

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## deltatango

She'll be glad to be back home, that's for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Cool....at least they got you to take her back, instead of ending up at the pound.
+1billion karmas to you sir....

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Cool....at least they got you to take her back, instead of ending up at the pound.
> +1billion karmas to you sir....



Every puppy we gave away was with the promise that if it ever didn't work out they call us first to either rehome the dog or we keep it. We don't want any of our pups going to the pound. They kept their word. This is the only puppy from of 2 litters that had to come back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## deltatango

Allergies can be a real problem. Oh well, dog gone. All good for poochy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kev, how is your other new puppy doing?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Gail said she should have gotten rid of the husband and kept the dog

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Kev, how is your other new puppy doing?



You mean Kaiser? He tries to rule the pack because he was bred to rule a herd of beeves weighing many tons on the hoof all at once, and even though his pack only takes so much before they stomp his ass, he never stays whupped and they eventually just run away from him because he has no fear and is relentless in his aggression. He is the one rejecting Vickie right now mostly. She has already proved herself to be the Alpha Queen though. Cleo is staying out of it except for having acknowledged Vickie with a couple of face licks. They get along great thank the dog gods. She can kick all their asses including Zuko who has at least 30 pounds on her! 

Still too early to tell how this new pack mix will shake out. Terry wants to try and manage it like a mom but I still her hand because trying to interfere with a pack just screws it up worse. It'll pan out like it should. I think she will be running them all into the ground. NONE of them have her energy. It's pent up from growing up in a god-forsaken CITY. Big dogs that demand ample exercise have no place in a small yard or a city. We let this couple have her even though they live in a Dallas suburb because at the time the husband needed a running partner and his wife (one of my wife's co-workers) could not run with him anymore. Nurses schedules just don't alloow for it usually. He is a retired FBI Special Agent that was fit as a fiddle when they took her but his health went downhill very fast. I really feel for him as he's a great guy. 

But shepherds need to be able to run free and come back when they want. Tough thing though for dog-lovers that are also city-dwellers. Vickie is in a good place now. I'm hoping Percy (the husband that fell into bad health) can recover. I'm hoping he can one day take Vickie back because it broke his heart, and their daughter's too, to have to let her go.

Reactions: Great Post 3


----------



## deltatango

Man that's a shame. Kevin. I hope he recovers too. Bad health is so difficult to surmount.

It's really great of you and the Mrs. to take her back. I understand that - we were the same way with our dogs.

Sounds like you've got a real crew - very cool. Pack dynamics are so awesome. We're down from 20+ dogs to a very motley assortment of 4 road dogs, and 3 of them are indoor dogs. An ancient rat terrier absolutely fearlessly takes on a Treeing Walker Coon Hound flat in the face. Funny how they work that stuff out.


----------



## Brink

Yesterday was rotten, should be much better by the afternoon.


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Yesterday was rotten, should be much better by the afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 116314
> 
> View attachment 116313




Are those POWER TOOLS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> Are those POWER TOOLS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



They are, imagine that. But they are vintage power tools

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Is that the bungalow you're workin on?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Is that the bungalow you're workin on?



Bungalo/ ceiling of woodshop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> They are, imagine that. But they are vintage power tools



Is that a Milwaukee worm drive saw? One of the best saws I've ever had, you just can't kill them as long as you keep the gearbox clean and full!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Is that a Milwaukee worm drive saw? One of the best saws I've ever had, you just can't kill them as long as you keep the gearbox clean and full!



Add also, trying to find blades for it


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Is that a Milwaukee worm drive saw? One of the best saws I've ever had, you just can't kill them as long as you keep the gearbox clean and full!



That one is a Skillsaw


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> That one is a Skillsaw



I have the same saw I believe.


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Add also, trying to find blades for it



What issues have you had getting blades for it? Mine takes standard circular saw blades after I had a tiny bit milled off the backside of the retaining washer to account for slightly thinner blades.


----------



## Brink

Diameter, I think it's 5-1/2"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Was feeling pretty good last night and had big plans today to go out to my shop and make a small project. But when today rolled around, I just didn't have what it takes to do it. I went out to the shop for an hour and puttered around tidying a few things and I've got it all ready for next weekend. I'm hoping to spend some time out there then. To say I'm disappointed and frustrated is an understatement. I have so much patience when it comes to wood working but when it comes to being a patient, I have no patience.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hang in there Ken, you'll come around, it takes time. Every person that I know that has been through it took some time but then they bounced right back. I'm pulling for ya!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

My Sunday was a great day. Spent the whole day cutting down and harvesting a decent sized walnut tree. But man it took everything I had out of me, totally spent and very muscle fatigued. But in a good way, felt good to be outside working and doing something I enjoy. I will be posting a video of it later.
I did post a short video in the wood turning discussion area about prepping blanks and cutting out the pith.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010

good for you bud just got back yesterday. I miss my wood stuff I think ill go kill a tree today

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> good for you bud just got back yesterday. I miss my wood stuff I think ill go kill a tree today


We've missed you brother! Welcome back home!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

I officially started cardiac rehab on Tuesday. Test results came back from the hospital and it showed that my heart, while still weak, is functioning at 100% with no blockages. My blood work shows great levels on cholesterol with no diabetes risk. I've lost 22 lbs since I got out of the hospital and it looks like I will be losing quite a bit more. I went out for a 2 mile walk last night (like my program dictates) and I was able to complete it in just under 30 minutes. My medications have been altered to try and minimize side effects and I guess, in a nutshell, I'm finally heading in the right direction with positive result.
Going to try and spend some time in the shop this weekend and I am looking forward to it. I haven't been out there to do any work for over 2 months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> I officially started cardiac rehab on Tuesday. Test results came back from the hospital and it showed that my heart, while still weak, is functioning at 100% with no blockages. My blood work shows great levels on cholesterol with no diabetes risk. I've lost 22 lbs since I got out of the hospital and it looks like I will be losing quite a bit more. I went out for a 2 mile walk last night (like my program dictates) and I was able to complete it in just under 30 minutes. My medications have been altered to try and minimize side effects and I guess, in a nutshell, I'm finally heading in the right direction with positive result.
> Going to try and spend some time in the shop this weekend and I am looking forward to it. I haven't been out there to do any work for over 2 months.



Sounds like everything is going well! Enjoy the Shop time but take it easy and don't overdo it. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Happy you are on the mend Ken! So good that we get to keep you around for awhile I bet the missus thinks so too!
Congrats on the weight loss and the cholesterol. I too am a walker and have to monitor my cholesterol. it's just a part of my life now and I don't even think about it anymore. I just changed what I eat, it becomes natural. 
Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Have either of you guys looked at Red Palm Oil ? Was talking to a guy at the fair last weekend that had heart problems, changed his diet and routine a little from what he said, but he started taking Red Palm Oil religiously. Said last time they ran the scope through his arteries looking for problems, the doctors were amazed; they couldn't find any plaque anywhere. He got a clean bill of health, arteries were clean, heart was in good shape, blood pressure was lowered, cholesterol was lowered, and he claims it is all because of the palm oil. Not so much anything else he has done. 

Long about page three of the above link it specifically addresses Heart Benefits. Might be something to consider in your regimens. Available on-line and most health food stores.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

M


rocky1 said:


> Have either of you guys looked at Red Palm Oil ? Was talking to a guy at the fair last weekend that had heart problems, changed his diet and routine a little from what he said, but he started taking Red Palm Oil religiously. Said last time they ran the scope through his arteries looking for problems, the doctors were amazed; they couldn't find any plaque anywhere. He got a clean bill of health, arteries were clean, heart was in good shape, blood pressure was lowered, cholesterol was lowered, and he claims it is all because of the palm oil. Not so much anything else he has done.
> 
> Long about page three of the above link it specifically addresses Heart Benefits. Might be something to consider in your regimens. Available on-line and most health food stores.


My arteries are clear, I have had ultrasounds and a catheterization, all is good. my cholesterol is under control with diet and excersize and crestore, just got tested and the doc asked what I have been doing to get my numbers so good, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

My sunday was great! I processed the walnut I harvested last week and got it all cut into turning blanks and anchor sealed. Nice sunny day, cool temp that where good for working. 40's and 50's most of the day. I posted some pics in processing. I was dead dog tired at the end of the day but it felt good and was fun and so worth it. I ended up with a nice stash of walnut turning blanks of all sizes up to 24"

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Phone: 0
Concrete floor in the shop: 1

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Otterbox case?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Otterbox case?



I'm guessing not

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got mine in an otterbox case, have dropped it off the bed of my flatbed work truck onto the concrete repeatedly and it's still ok.


----------



## Tony

I've got an otterbox knockoff and drop it constantly. So far so good......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Nope, not an otterbox... Just a cheapie case. Going to pick up a new phone tonight. Really want a Carved case - with the real wood back - but am thinking an otterbox would be a better choice.


----------



## Sprung

BTW, @Tony - I'm sending you the bill on this one. I was picking up the phone to read the text you had just sent me when I dropped it. So it kinda makes it all your fault, right?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Nope, not an otterbox... Just a cheapie case. Going to pick up a new phone tonight. Really want a Carved case - with the real wood back - but am thinking an otterbox would be a better choice.



Stay away from the wood case. (michele had one, broke within 2 months.) They crack very quickly, not to mention they do not absorb impact. If you want the wood look, look at decalgirl.com or amazon, for decals that are wood. That's what I did.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13

I can find ya a good deal on a case if you want...and some cool decals...just lemme know.


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I can find ya a good deal on a case if you want...and some cool decals...just lemme know.



We'll see what happens - we're both going to get OtterBoxes for our new phones. (We were actually planning to upgrade them both next month and if we upgrade them both at the same time, Verizon is currently offering 50% off on the second phone.) I'll have to poke around on the decalgirl site and look at the decals on there more. There's a Dark Rosewood one that looks cool. Wonder if they have anything in burl...


----------



## Tony

@Sprung , I feel bad Matt. To make up for it, I ordered a new Samsung for you. I got it dirt cheap, they were having a Fire Sale. You're welcome my friend!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> We'll see what happens - we're both going to get OtterBoxes for our new phones. (We were actually planning to upgrade them both next month and if we upgrade them both at the same time, Verizon is currently offering 50% off on the second phone.) I'll have to poke around on the decalgirl site and look at the decals on there more. There's a Dark Rosewood one that looks cool. Wonder if they have anything in burl...



Also, with the otterbox cases, there is the commuter and the defender. the defender is my choice as it'll take more abuse and has the membrane over the screen. my next case though will probably be a lifeproof that is waterproof and guaranteed, break the phone in one of those and they do cover some repairs.


----------



## ripjack13

I have the commuter series. And a glass re enforced screen protector.


----------



## rocky1

Casio GZone - Virtually indestructible - Water Resistant/Dust Resistant/Shock Resistant straight out of the box. No case needed. LOVE MINE!!

Link

Last one I had, the clip on my case broke and it hit the dirt in the cheap ass $9 belt case. I ran over it with a forklift face down in a gravel parking lot. Figured it was toast, tire tread centered down the length of the case. Had a flaw in the background colors on black screen, where it was sitting face down on a rock, any other color it was fine, worked flawlessly. I have dropped it on concrete and literally had it bounce waste high, without a problem. Know one guy that said he took pictures under water with his in the swimming pool. Finally wore the power outlet out in it.

Wife did that to her last one 5 hours after she got it. New model, didn't have the cases in for them yet. Insurance was dragging their feet because there were no refurbished phones available to replace it with. Had to order her a new one, cranked my old Casio back up and she used it until her new phone came in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Been a strange day, a mixed bag of good and not so good but overall not so bad. Driving down the highway right now channel surfing on the radio and listing to one of my favorite classic rock stations and they are playing, you might want to sit down for this-- Frank Sinatra's let it snow. Christmas music? Already? Really? On one of my favorite classic rock stations?

Whiskey tango foxtrot?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Been a strange day, a mixed bag of good and not so good but overall not so bad. Driving down the highway right now channel surfing on the radio and listing to one of my favorite classic rock stations and they are playing, you might want to sit down for this-- Frank Sinatra's let it snow. Christmas music? Already? Really? On one of my favorite classic rock stations?
> 
> Whiskey tango foxtrot?



Hopefully the not so good wasn't too bad.

I had one of those days where you bust your butt all day, do lots of things, and accomplish almost nothing. Had to go fix a commercial toaster for the restaurant I part time at as a new one is about 400.00. At least there was one in the back with a different problem I could strip for heating elements so it didn't cost them anything to be back in the toast business.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Hopefully the not so good wasn't too bad.
> 
> I had one of those days where you bust your butt all day, do lots of things, and accomplish almost nothing. Had to go fix a commercial toaster for the restaurant I part time at as a new one is about 400.00. At least there was one in the back with a different problem I could strip for heating elements so it didn't cost them anything to be back in the toast business.



You sound as handy as me. I have the rep in my family that there is almost nothing I can't fix and it's mostly true. But you had a lot of pressure on you for that fix because we all know man cannot live by bread alone - sometimes toasted bread is the only option. Good job Colin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> You sound as handy as me. I have the rep in my family that there is almost nothing I can't fix and it's mostly true. But you had a lot of pressure on you for that fix because we all know man cannot live by bread alone - sometimes toasted bread is the only option. Good job Colin.



Plus I was doing it at 11am in the middle of the restaurant with cooking going on on either side of me

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Plus I was doing it at 11am in the middle of the restaurant with cooking going on on either side of me



We should start an online restaurant for woodworkers. Our customers pay for wooden eggs and we send them ..... wooden eggs or something. 

I do have a great idea for wooden grits . . . all we need is customers. With money. That want wooden eggs. Or wood grits ....

Okay never mind....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> We should start an online restaurant for woodworkers. Our customers pay for wooden eggs and we send them ..... wooden eggs or something.
> 
> I do have a great idea for wooden grits . . . all we need is customers. With money. That want wooden eggs. Or wood grits ....
> 
> Okay never mind....



It'd be a high fiber diet.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Casio GZone - Virtually indestructible - Water Resistant/Dust Resistant/Shock Resistant straight out of the box. No case needed. LOVE MINE!!
> 
> link
> 
> Last one I had, the clip on my case broke and it hit the dirt in the cheap ass $9 belt case. I ran over it with a forklift face down in a gravel parking lot. Figured it was toast, tire tread centered down the length of the case. Had a flaw in the background colors on black screen, where it was sitting face down on a rock, any other color it was fine, worked flawlessly. I have dropped it on concrete and literally had it bounce waste high, without a problem. Know one guy that said he took pictures under water with his in the swimming pool. Finally wore the power outlet out in it.
> 
> Wife did that to her last one 5 hours after she got it. New model, didn't have the cases in for them yet. Insurance was dragging their feet because there were no refurbished phones available to replace it with. Had to order her a new one, cranked my old Casio back up and she used it until her new phone came in.



I had the same one. And the earlier models. It does take pix underwater. The only thing I hated was the camera and the web browser. Even with boat browser it was still crappy. The battery life was crappy to. So i got the extended battery. It is a cool phone but I had enough of the "quirks". I wish they would have fixed em, and made another version. But it's not happening.
I really like the rugged factor....


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> You sound as handy as me. I have the rep in my family that there is almost nothing I can't fix and it's mostly true. But you had a lot of pressure on you for that fix because we all know man cannot live by bread alone - sometimes toasted bread is the only option. Good job Colin.



If women don't find you attractive , they should at least find you handy....


----------



## rocky1

I upgraded to the model 811... reception doesn't seem to be quite as good on it, and battery life is worse than the last. I blame that on my animated desktop and several apps that are constantly tracking my location... Weatherbug is at the top of the list there. The Weather Channel went away, I wasn't even using it and it ran twice the data WeatherBug does.

Camera is improved on the 811, still not the quality of a lot of them but it does take a decent picture now and then. Browser still sucks, I downloaded Firefox. 

I bought it just so I could argue with them when it got wet, since they sold it as being waterproof. Damn thing hasn't ever got wet! I got seriously wet a few times 7 - 8 years I've been using them, with it on my belt, but it didn't get wet. Mine's been seriously abused, I couldn't count the number of times it's bounced off a concrete floor. As stated I've been seriously wet several times with it on my side, it never quit. The one I ran over with the forklift, I used 2 1/2 years after I ran over it. It still works fine, I just have to buy new chargers every 6 - 8 weeks because the USB port is so worn out on it that they won't make connection after they get that little bit of wear on them. 

They're even almost You Tube idiot proof!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> We should start an online restaurant for woodworkers. Our customers pay for wooden eggs and we send them ..... wooden eggs or something.
> 
> I do have a great idea for wooden grits . . . all we need is customers. With money. That want wooden eggs. Or wood grits ....
> 
> Okay never mind....


I guess your last post was about wooden eggs and wooden grits. Had to respond to you one more time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> We should start an online restaurant for woodworkers. Our customers pay for wooden eggs and we send them ..... wooden eggs or something.
> 
> I do have a great idea for wooden grits . . . all we need is customers. With money. That want wooden eggs. Or wood grits ....
> 
> Okay never mind....



@Tclem - I actually went into the shop this morning and glued up what is going to be a wooden fried egg. he would have appreciated it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tony

I don't know about everyone else, but my day is not going so good....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but my day is not going so good....



I'm still trying to internalize the news but you know, Kevin wouldn't want us to mope. He's probably looking down, waiting to see what projects we come up with next. Let's all plug along today, make some stuff, and at the end of the day hoist a cold one to him!

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Tony

Honestly Colin, I keep waiting for Scott to post that he's got a sick sense of humor and it's all a joke.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Honestly Colin, I keep waiting for Scott to post that he's got a sick sense of humor and it's all a joke.



Yeah, I've been thinking the same thing except Kevin wouldn't hurt folks by pulling one of those. He may have been an ornery, short, Texan but cruel like that wasn't in his DNA.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950

A character he was- crazy sense of humor at times- Wooden grits- Hell I call it sawdust... He would not want his passing to stain our lives. He would want us to move on. I hope he found that ultimate curly Koa he was searching for. RIP my friend.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Wow guys I just saw this this morning. When this page opened up and I started reading it from the top Making a wooden egg in his memory was a thought as well. I was privileged to had Kevin and Terry both to my house and he was in real life as he was on WB. I am leaving today to go up north for my annual pilgrimage to hunt with my Dad. I will have this on my mind because Kevin was one of those people who just touched you with his wit and humor. I still see his grin with that ornery Irish look in his eyes. We lost someone special. 

God Bless you all. 

Rodney

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wow guys I just saw this this morning. When this page opened up and I started reading it from the top Making a wooden egg in his memory was a thought as well. I was privileged to had Kevin and Terry both to my house and he was in real life as he was on WB. I am leaving today to go up north for my annual pilgrimage to hunt with my Dad. I will have this on my mind because Kevin was one of those people who just touched you with his wit and humor. I still see his grin with that ornery Irish look in his eyes. We lost someone special.
> 
> God Bless you all.
> 
> Rodney



Well spoken Rodney. We had a good time at SWAT together didn't we? I'm glad we had that chance. Enjoy your hunt, treasure the time with your Dad. If nothing else comes from this, hopefully it teaches us to cherish the time we spend with people close to our heart. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Great Post 3


----------



## duncsuss

Tony said:


> Well spoken Rodney. We had a good time at SWAT together didn't we? I'm glad we had that chance. Enjoy your hunt, treasure the time with your Dad. If nothing else comes from this, hopefully it teaches us to cherish the time we spend with people close to our heart. Tony



One thing this teaches me (it's a reminder, not really a new lesson) -- I have to make an effort to actually spend more time with friends and family.

I didn't get to meet Kevin (or even talk with him on the phone), and I would have liked to chase around after whatever direction a conversation with him might go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I tossed n turned all night. Just thinking about weird stuff and what if's....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I tossed n turned all night. Just thinking about weird stuff and what if's....



I'm glad I wasn't the only one. It's a reminder that life is fleeting and to take advantage of any opportunities we get and to savor our contact with friends because we never know when they won't be there any more. Just because you haven't met in person they aren't any less of a friend and any less important.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Tony

My wife laughs at me and my "imaginary friends", but this community is very real to me. I have made friends here I talk to everyday outside of the forum, this group is a big part of my life. In a very real sense , to me at least, we have lost our leader and our rudder. More importantly, I have lost a friend as have many others.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 3 | Sincere 8


----------



## duncsuss

I just got an email notification from USPS that the pencil I mailed a few days ago reached his local post office today. My heart goes out to Terry, I expect she'll be getting boxes addressed to Kevin for some time.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

My day was not good either, but I went to work and dug right into it to distract me and help me to remain composed. I agree he would not like us to be sad and lament, but I cannot help it, the man meant so much to me. I cried myself to sleep, woke up in tears, and broke down several times today. I am in mourning and it is something that I need to feel to be able to move on. I have respect for many men but Kevin was the only man I looked up to. He was my friend and my brother and he left his mark on my heart. I will always honor him and what he has done for us all here. I was blessed to have him in my life if only for a little while.
Rest in piece my friend, god knows I already miss you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodtickgreg said:


> My day was not good either, but I went to work and dug right into it to distract me and help me to remain composed. I agree he would not like us to be sad and lament, but I cannot help it, the man meant so much to me. I cried myself to sleep, woke up in tears, and broke down several times today. I am in mourning and it is something that I need to feel to be able to move on. I have respect for many men but Kevin was the only man I looked up to. He was my friend and my brother and he left his mark on my heart. I will always honor him and what he has done for us all here. I was blessed to have him in my life if only for a little while.
> Rest in piece my friend, god knows I already miss you.


I am rocked by his passing too. I didn't know him as long but he changed my life.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

I thought I was doing OK but kept getting reminders of Kevin that would stop me cold, finally pulled the big FBE bowl off the showroom floor, peeled the price tag off and put it on my desk. Spent some time with my head in my hands and then got to work, got a lot done, figured that with all the encouragement Kevin gave me on the business the last thing he'd want me to do is slack.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 5


----------



## deltatango

I had turned the FBE piece Kevin sent me a few weeks back into three bowls before I knew of his passing. Somehow my heart just wasn't in it to finish them so I gathered all the shavings and all the sawdust and packed the three rough turned bowls in a bin and sealed it. It must have some kind of conciliatory gesture, a coping mechanism. How cruel it seems for someone so gifted in many areas to be just swept away suddenly. The day went by and another friend came to visit and have lunch and time passed. Later, on my own again I dug out a large burl and began cutting it up. Hard to work not able to solve the mystery and profound sense of loss. He was hoping to come by for a visit and now it Will. Not. Happen.
I am broken up by his passing as well. We had both said we were like brothers.
Everyone uses the same word. Respect. Here is another, Honor.
Happy trails my friend, happy trails.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## CodyCole24

Dad, I wish I knew why your day was so strange. I wish I could have been there! I love you! This was your last conversation with anyone besides your wife! I love you dad!!


Kevin said:


> Been a strange day, a mixed bag of good and not so good but overall not so bad. Driving down the highway right now channel surfing on the radio and listing to one of my favorite classic rock stations and they are playing, you might want to sit down for this-- Frank Sinatra's let it snow. Christmas music? Already? Really? On one of my favorite classic rock stations?
> 
> Whiskey tango foxtrot?

Reactions: Sincere 14


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday I worked both jobs and then went back to the shop of the first job to finish taking apart my metal working mill. it was late and very quiet in the shop, I could hear the rain falling on the roof of the building. so I broke out my tools and got to work on the mill, all that was left to do was remove the table and knee assembly. as I was working I thought about Kevin and how he always liked my post and following my machinery builds and work. I wondered if he was watching me? I hoped so. It comforted me in some way and I just got right into it. by the time I got all the parts loaded into the truck it was after 9 at night and I was seriously tired. I left the parts in the truck overnight and will bring them down in the shop today before turkey dinner.
Some pics.
The top of the machine is already removed, bottom half is what is left to do, the table and knee need to come off.


 
It is pretty dirty and grungy but in pretty good shape despite the crud and patina. I'll clean it all very thoroughly as I put it together. Maybe even paint it.


 
Handles for the table will need some love after they are removed.


 



 
The knee is off, so much easier with the crane at work! won't be so easy reassembling it in the basement shop.


 
All loaded up and ready to go. I like to put parts groups in zip lock bags as I take things apart.


 
The knee, table, and table saddle all loaded up.


 
I used a 2x4 to stop the parts from sliding forward when I brake. hundreds of pounds of metal on slick plastic bedliner, lol.


 
Today is thanksgiving, the parts will be in the basement before dinner.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

I don't know why, it'll only rearrange the front of the bed and the back of the cab a little when the dummy pulls out in front of you doin 10 mph.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

rocky1 said:


> Casio GZone - Virtually indestructible - Water Resistant/Dust Resistant/Shock Resistant straight out of the box. No case needed. LOVE MINE!!
> 
> Link
> 
> Last one I had, the clip on my case broke and it hit the dirt in the cheap ass $9 belt case. I ran over it with a forklift face down in a gravel parking lot. Figured it was toast, tire tread centered down the length of the case. Had a flaw in the background colors on black screen, where it was sitting face down on a rock, any other color it was fine, worked flawlessly. I have dropped it on concrete and literally had it bounce waste high, without a problem. Know one guy that said he took pictures under water with his in the swimming pool. Finally wore the power outlet out in it.
> 
> Wife did that to her last one 5 hours after she got it. New model, didn't have the cases in for them yet. Insurance was dragging their feet because there were no refurbished phones available to replace it with. Had to order her a new one, cranked my old Casio back up and she used it until her new phone came in.


i also have the gzone and have dropped it on the concrete no case on multiple occasions with no damage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

rocky1 said:


> I upgraded to the model 811... reception doesn't seem to be quite as good on it, and battery life is worse than the last. I blame that on my animated desktop and several apps that are constantly tracking my location... Weatherbug is at the top of the list there. The Weather Channel went away, I wasn't even using it and it ran twice the data WeatherBug does.
> 
> Camera is improved on the 811, still not the quality of a lot of them but it does take a decent picture now and then. Browser still sucks, I downloaded Firefox.
> 
> I bought it just so I could argue with them when it got wet, since they sold it as being waterproof. Damn thing hasn't ever got wet! I got seriously wet a few times 7 - 8 years I've been using them, with it on my belt, but it didn't get wet. Mine's been seriously abused, I couldn't count the number of times it's bounced off a concrete floor. As stated I've been seriously wet several times with it on my side, it never quit. The one I ran over with the forklift, I used 2 1/2 years after I ran over it. It still works fine, I just have to buy new chargers every 6 - 8 weeks because the USB port is so worn out on it that they won't make connection after they get that little bit of wear on them.
> 
> They're even almost You Tube idiot proof!!


my gzone spent 5 minutes in my pocket in the pool one time, no problems

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CodyCole24

He certainly is watching over every single person on wood barter and every single person he loved! I truly feel him everyday and he speaks to me through music.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

CodyCole24 said:


> He certainly is watching over every single person on wood barter and every single person he loved! I truly feel him everyday and he speaks to me through music.


And he loved music!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

On Wednesday I finished taking apart my metal mill so I can get it home. pics are above. On Thursday (thanksgiving) I got the truck unloaded and the parts down into the basement shop. Man this stuff was a lot easier to load up and move around using the crane at work, lol. At home it was just me and muscle and a dolly. Dang these parts where heavy, especially the knee.

This is the knee, a seriously heavy chunk of thick wall cast iron.


 
This is the table, another good size chunk of cast iron.


 
All the parts are now in the shop near where the main column casting will go.


 
This is the main column casting hanging from the overhead crane. this is the last piece that needs to be brought home and brought down into the basement shop. I estimate the weight between 600 and 1,200 lbs. how am I going to do that you might ask? stay tuned as I McGyver it in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I went to woodcraft today to buy a dovetail saw that was on sale for 8 bucks, they had these cushion floor mats on sale 1/2 price for 15 bucks each, I bought 2. I would like 2 more.

This will be nice for those extended turning sessions to have some cushion under my feet. I would like to get a few more, around the work bench, in front of the table saw, hmmm maybe a couple in the metal shop but I don't know how these will do with metal chips.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

You will love the matts. I have it in my garage and they make a HUGE difference. You gonna have a bad back you keep moving all that heavy stuff around. It hurts my back just thinking about all the lifting and carrying your doing.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> You will love the matts. I have it in my garage and they make a HUGE difference. You gonna have a bad back you keep moving all that heavy stuff around. It hurts my back just thinking about all the lifting and carrying your doing.


I swear I am never moving again! The mill is the last of the machines to come in, largest and heaviest. I found out the pedestal column base is only 500 lbs. And for 15 bucks a piece how can you go wrong? I hope they are on sale for awhile, I want to get more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I went to woodcraft today to buy a dovetail saw that was on sale for 8 bucks, they had these cushion floor mats on sale 1/2 price for 15 bucks each, I bought 2. I would like 2 more.
> 
> This will be nice for those extended turning sessions to have some cushion under my feet. I would like to get a few more, around the work bench, in front of the table saw, hmmm maybe a couple in the metal shop but I don't know how these will do with metal chips.
> View attachment 117503



The metal chips may stick in em....

And where's all the woodchips in front of that lathe! It's too clean!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

@woodtickgreg - I'd say no to the metal shop, I have a few of those mats in my garage and every time I forget they're there and drill some metal I get chips in them that won't come out and it rips up the out surface pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I upgraded to the model 811...
> Browser still sucks, I downloaded Firefox.



Rocky, try out boat browser, not mini boat. Its better than firefox on that phone. I also downloaded it again on my droid turbo. 



 

You can even download the bookmarks you made/have on ff. Just be sure to sign into ff first, save you content, then you can go to bookmarks on boat and select import ff bookmarks...


----------



## rocky1

Honestly... I spend very little time on my browser on my phone. Don't have any bookmarks saved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well, try it if you want, it might make a difference. Im on my phone constantly here...and it is soooo much better.


----------



## rocky1

I may give it a whirl, I just don't have a lot of use for the internet experience on my phone. Keyboard is to small, print is too small, autocorrect is a bigger pain in the ass than the one on my computer...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> The metal chips may stick in em....
> 
> And where's all the woodchips in front of that lathe! It's too clean!!!


That was my thought on the matts in the metal shop.
And the lathe will be getting very dirty soon enough!



Schroedc said:


> @woodtickgreg - I'd say no to the metal shop, I have a few of those mats in my garage and every time I forget they're there and drill some metal I get chips in them that won't come out and it rips up the out surface pretty good.


I thought that might be the case, but they sure are nice in the wood shop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

I thought it was starting out great...

Then I realized she meant using my Husqvarna power equipment to rid the lawn of leaves.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> I thought it was starting out great...
> 
> Then I realized she meant using my Husqvarna power equipment to rid the lawn of leaves.



What's the problem with that? Show her how to run it, let her go nuts on the lawn and you go into the shop.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> What's the problem with that? Show her how to run it, let her go nuts on the lawn and you go into the shop.


I think he was hoping something else was in store when she hinted he should get his Husky out.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> What's the problem with that? Show her how to run it, let her go nuts on the lawn and you go into the shop.



Welllll, it's like expecting vanilla ice cream, and getting sour cream. Both are good. Just one is way better than the other

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> I went to woodcraft today to buy a dovetail saw that was on sale for 8 bucks, they had these cushion floor mats on sale 1/2 price for 15 bucks each, I bought 2. I would like 2 more.
> 
> This will be nice for those extended turning sessions to have some cushion under my feet. I would like to get a few more, around the work bench, in front of the table saw, hmmm maybe a couple in the metal shop but I don't know how these will do with metal chips.
> View attachment 117503




In front of your metal lathe you want a nice 1"+ bed of wood shavings to collect the metal debris & oil.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> In front of your metal lathe you want a nice 1"+ bed of wood shavings to collect the metal debris & oil.


I got this thing about keeping the metal and wood shops separate, no metal in the wood shop, and no wood in the metal shop. My shop used to be combined, and when I did wood work the saw dust would stick to the oil on the metal working machines. Now I have them separate and wish to keep it that way. They do make tougher cushion mats for metal shops, I'll find a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

So I'm trying to finish up a couple things and I get a call from a customer,

HOW THE HECK DO YOU LOSE THE STRIKER FOR A POT CALL WHEN YOU NEVER TOOK IT OUT OF THE BAG???????

So guess what I'm making this morning

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jim Beam

rocky1 said:


> autocorrect is a bigger pain in the ass than the one on my computer...



You can turn that off, you know.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> So I'm trying to finish up a couple things and I get a call from a customer,
> 
> HOW THE HECK DO YOU LOSE THE STRIKER FOR A POT CALL WHEN YOU NEVER TOOK IT OUT OF THE BAG???????
> 
> So guess what I'm making this morning



We didn't lose it....so quitcher hollerin at us...sheesh...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anthony

Today was a brutal one at work . it's raining, windy(but not so windy I can't work) and freezing cold . I'm out setting up a timber harvest plan in this weather.
I wouldn't have it any other way though. I love b'n out in the woods and my job permits me to do so while making a living .
Also decorated the christmass tree with my son Maxx , he's a great helper.



he's so insistent on wearing his jacket in the house ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung

Have had the plague going through our house lately, it seems. Fevers, head colds, infections, and pink eye. The only person who hasn't gotten sick so far is my wife. Older boy is finally doing pretty good. Younger one is doing better with antibiotics and eye drops. I'm hoping that I start getting better in the next 24 hours or so, otherwise I've been told I'm getting carted off to the doctor's office.

We'd really rather it all move on from our house! And I really, really need to get in the shop - I have an item I need to make for a Christmas order that has to be in the mail by the end of the week. And it's something I've never made before and anticipate lots of hand shaping and sanding - Had a request to make a wood shoe horn with a long handle that unscrews in the center to make it easy to pack in a suitcase. Would've been done by now, but the plague has prevented me from even starting. Going to push through and get started on it this afternoon sometime and see how much I can get done today.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Have had the plague going through our house lately, it seems. Fevers, head colds, infections, and pink eye. The only person who hasn't gotten sick so far is my wife. Older boy is finally doing pretty good. Younger one is doing better with antibiotics and eye drops. I'm hoping that I start getting better in the next 24 hours or so, otherwise I've been told I'm getting carted off to the doctor's office.
> 
> We'd really rather it all move on from our house! And I really, really need to get in the shop - I have an item I need to make for a Christmas order that has to be in the mail by the end of the week. And it's something I've never made before and anticipate lots of hand shaping and sanding - Had a request to make a wood shoe horn with a long handle that unscrews in the center to make it easy to pack in a suitcase. Would've been done by now, but the plague has prevented me from even starting. Going to push through and get started on it this afternoon sometime and see how much I can get done today.



We had that last week, 4 of the 5 of us tested positive for strep.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

Having a decent day, got some stuff done, was open a bit late to get a jump on tomorrows order and off the street a guy comes in and buys a dozen Euros. Plus I'm stoked, I just found the sewing machine I've been looking for for under 200.00!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good and bad. The bad was my phone has been acting up, intermittent blue tooth, short battery life, and then it started hessitating when I was texting or messaging here, then it started to lock up and freeze. When it would freeze no functions worked except for the power button to shut it down and reboot it. The good? I bit the bullet and went and got a new phone, I have to have it for work. I did it before my old phone totally crashed and I couldn't retrieve any data from it. I have been happy with my Samsung Galaxy phone so I got another, S7 active with a new otterbox defender case because I have dropped my phone so many times and it has survived pretty good. I swear I think they program these phones to only last 2 years. Wasted my evening plans but it had to be done and I guess I'm happy.


----------



## Kenbo

Sadly, my last grandparent passed away last Thursday and she was laid to rest yesterday. I wasn't able to travel to the east coast for her funeral but they live streamed it on the internet so that family who couldn't come could at least see the funeral. She was a tough lady, but a sweet lady and was completely feisty and energetic right up until the last day. She passed at the very young age of 95 years old. She will be missed for sure.

Reactions: Sincere 12


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> Sadly, my last grandparent passed away last Thursday and she was laid to rest yesterday. I wasn't able to travel to the east coast for her funeral but they live streamed it on the internet so that family who couldn't come could at least see the funeral. She was a tough lady, but a sweet lady and was completely feisty and energetic right up until the last day. She passed at the very young age of 95 years old. She will be missed for sure.



I'm sorry for your loss Ken. It's never easy to lose somebody but even worse during the holidays. My thoughts go to you and your family. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

@Kenbo so sorry to hear that. we spent the holidays with my grandfather this year instead of a show I usually do as he hit 90 this year and they found prostate cancer. (It's apparently not aggressive but he's decided not to go through any really invasive treatments)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, 95, imagine the things she saw in her lifetime. Sorry for your family's loss, but that sure seems like a long full life to me. Especially when I see so many people passing that are so much younger. It doesn't make it any easier when they go, but that was a full life and she was blessed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm sorry for your loss Ken.

My memere just turned 99 a couple days ago....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, 95, imagine the things she saw in her lifetime. Sorry for your family's loss, but that sure seems like a long full life to me. Especially when I see so many people passing that are so much younger. It doesn't make it any easier when they go, but that was a full life and she was blessed.




That's what I keep telling myself. She was a strong lady who lived a VERY full and long life. She wasn't ill and she never suffered. It was just her time and this world owes her nothing after 95 years. I can only imagine all the things she has seen in her lifetime. War, poverty, the beginning of technology, the first moon landing, television, radio, the internet........and the list goes on and on. What an amazing ride she must have had. I'm just glad that I was a part of it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ken - I'm very sorry for your loss. She sounds like a hell of a lady.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Sorry to hear that Ken, lost my last grandparent, (_maternal grandmother_), this spring; she was 98 years old. Unfortunately, she hadn't been in the best of health the last few years. Lost a leg to diabetes at 95, hearing had failed, eyesight had failed, dementia had set in. She frequently saw things that weren't there, although she couldn't see, imagined things that simply were not happening, and had digressed to the point that she had no clue who any of us were. Didn't recognize any of the grandchildren, didn't recognize my mother who she was living with and had lived with the last 5 years of her life, and couldn't recall having a son, although she had lived with my uncle for over 10 years, prior to his passing.

The emotional and physical burden had simply become too much on my parents; they'd been forced to move her to an elder care facility. Watching her slip away slowly over the last 2 - 3 years was disheartening to say the least. In all honesty, it was a relief when she did pass in knowing her pain and suffering had ended. Up until she lost the leg, she was active and sharp as a tack. It was really tough watching her slowly fade away those last few years, while it does allow one to prepare for the inevitable, it's tough going from being granny's first and favorite grandchild, to being that nice man her caretaker is talking too.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I worked at the mower shop on Saturday, snow day, it was a zoo all day. Then I helped a friend put his new toy.....I mean tool together. 

Some loose parts.


 
A nice Honda gx.


 
More loose parts.


 
Nice to have access to shops and cranes. This is my friend Dave at his work shop. it's his dad's shop and they do favors for me so I don't ever even hesitate when they ask me for help with something.


 
Beam is on.


 
All plumbed up, fluids filled and ready to test.


 
A very nice log splitter. it has a very cool feature that when the ram auto returns and is fully retracted it drops the engine down to idle, then when you move the ram to split wood it auto throttles up to full throttle. that's a very nice thing to have. saves fuel, and extra wear.


 
This thing is a beast! very well made in America. Huge cylinder, awesome Honda gx engine. everything is very heavy duty and we'll made, no compromises anywhere. Heavy steel fenders, massive beam and wedge assy, even a very well made dolly, 2" coupler, massive hydro filter etc. one of the nicest commercially made splitters I have seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

I thought it was starting out great.
But then realized she meant using a walk behind implement to clear the driveway.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> I thought it was starting out great.
> But then realized she meant using a walk behind implement to clear the driveway.


After my day yesterday when all was done with work, and helping put my friends splitter together, I cam home and got my own snowblower repaired (just a bad plug) and then used the walk behind implement to clear my snow.


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> I thought it was starting out great.
> But then realized she meant using a walk behind implement to clear the driveway.



I sit indoors and watch through the window as the three snow clearing devices do it for me. Especially on a day like today.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

I was supposed to clear the snow from our driveway and sidewalks yesterday, but the snowblower wasn't working. Well, it runs just fine. The cable to engage was frozen. Tried to open the garage door to bring it in where I could turn the heat on and thaw it out. Garage door was frozen shut. Gave up on that.

The guy who does our church's sidewalks showed up to clear church's and did mine too. Called one of our local farmers who came in with his loader and cleared our driveway, as well as all the piled snow that the other guy's lawn tractor snowblower attachment couldn't handle.

Should warm up enough this week that I can hopefully get the garage door open, get the snowblower in, and get it thawed out. Had the same problem with the cable freezing last year...


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I was supposed to clear the snow from our driveway and sidewalks yesterday, but the snowblower wasn't working. Well, it runs just fine. The cable to engage was frozen. Tried to open the garage door to bring it in where I could turn the heat on and thaw it out. Garage door was frozen shut. Gave up on that.
> 
> The guy who does our church's sidewalks showed up to clear church's and did mine too. Called one of our local farmers who came in with his loader and cleared our driveway, as well as all the piled snow that the other guy's lawn tractor snowblower attachment couldn't handle.
> 
> Should warm up enough this week that I can hopefully get the garage door open, get the snowblower in, and get it thawed out. Had the same problem with the cable freezing last year...



I've had that in the past, Once you get it thawed, hose it down with WD40 and it'll wick in and hopefully keep it form sticking again.


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I've had that in the past, Once you get it thawed, hose it down with WD40 and it'll wick in and hopefully keep it form sticking again.



Thanks for the tip - hadn't thought of that. I'll definitely give that a shot once it's thawed out.


----------



## woodtickgreg

When I changed the paddles and scrapper on my machine I brought it inside and did it on the kitchen floor, nice and warm! Ahh the benefits of living alone and being able to do whatever the heck I want! If I had a motorcycle it would probably be in my living room right now, lol.


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> When I changed the paddles and scrapper on my machine I brought it inside and did it on the kitchen floor, nice and warm! Ahh the benefits of living alone and being able to do whatever the heck I want! If I had a motorcycle it would probably be in my living room right now, lol.



I would have an angry wife and a 4 year old and 9 month old trying to use it as a jungle gym!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

My yesterday prior to the artic blizzard that blew in yesterday afternoon. Went from mid 70's to 30's before dark! Unit went out and couldn't make it till early spring.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

My today. Last of my smoking till next year.








Still in the 30's today believe we hit the upper 20's at day break.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Still in the 30's today believe we hit the upper 20's at day break.



We're going to warm back up to that for the next few days. I'll be looking forward to being able to do my running around again without a coat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

23 here today so far, nice! going to get real cold for the next couple of days though, single digits and below zero wind chills.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Sposed to be mid 80s here today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Sposed to be mid 80s here today!



YUCK!

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

That's with mostly cloudy, and trying to rain!

Really muggy out, like walking out into a sauna, except for a light breeze. Even got a little rain!!


----------



## Spinartist

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> My today. Last of my smoking till next year.
> View attachment 118794
> 
> View attachment 118795
> 
> Still in the 30's today believe we hit the upper 20's at day break.




Great!!! I'll PM you my address!!!


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> I worked at the mower shop on Saturday, snow day, it was a zoo all day. Then I helped a friend put his new toy.....I mean tool together.
> 
> Some loose parts.
> View attachment 118754
> A nice Honda gx.
> View attachment 118755
> More loose parts.
> View attachment 118756
> Nice to have access to shops and cranes. This is my friend Dave at his work shop. it's his dad's shop and they do favors for me so I don't ever even hesitate when they ask me for help with something.
> View attachment 118757
> Beam is on.
> View attachment 118758
> All plumbed up, fluids filled and ready to test.
> View attachment 118759
> A very nice log splitter. it has a very cool feature that when the ram auto returns and is fully retracted it drops the engine down to idle, then when you move the ram to split wood it auto throttles up to full throttle. that's a very nice thing to have. saves fuel, and extra wear.
> View attachment 118760
> This thing is a beast! very well made in America. Huge cylinder, awesome Honda gx engine. everything is very heavy duty and we'll made, no compromises anywhere. Heavy steel fenders, massive beam and wedge assy, even a very well made dolly, 2" coupler, massive hydro filter etc. one of the nicest commercially made splitters I have seen.




Now that's a nice bowl blank maker!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anthony

Sprung said:


> Have had the plague going through our house lately, it seems. Fevers, head colds, infections, and pink eye. The only person who hasn't gotten sick so far is my wife. Older boy is finally doing pretty good. Younger one is doing better with antibiotics and eye drops. I'm hoping that I start getting better in the next 24 hours or so, otherwise I've been told I'm getting carted off to the doctor's office.
> 
> We'd really rather it all move on from our house! And I really, really need to get in the shop - I have an item I need to make for a Christmas order that has to be in the mail by the end of the week. And it's something I've never made before and anticipate lots of hand shaping and sanding - Had a request to make a wood shoe horn with a long handle that unscrews in the center to make it easy to pack in a suitcase. Would've been done by now, but the plague has prevented me from even starting. Going to push through and get started on it this afternoon sometime and see how much I can get done today.


Hope ur feeling better..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Anthony

Anthony said:


> Hope ur feeling better..


The flu has been going around Fort Bragg recently, 2/3 of the people I know have been sick . I for some reason haven't got it yet .


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I was supposed to clear the snow from our driveway and sidewalks yesterday, but the snowblower wasn't working. Well, it runs just fine. The cable to engage was frozen. Tried to open the garage door to bring it in where I could turn the heat on and thaw it out. Garage door was frozen shut. Gave up on that.
> 
> The guy who does our church's sidewalks showed up to clear church's and did mine too. Called one of our local farmers who came in with his loader and cleared our driveway, as well as all the piled snow that the other guy's lawn tractor snowblower attachment couldn't handle.
> 
> Should warm up enough this week that I can hopefully get the garage door open, get the snowblower in, and get it thawed out. Had the same problem with the cable freezing last year...



And that my friend, is why I'm here not there! It was 80 yesterday, 29 when I woke up at the In-laws this morning. It's supposed to be cold all this week, hopefully I'll make it through! Tony


----------



## Anthony

Another day at the office . 

this redwood root is about 3' in dia.


 
Mountian lion leftovers


 the pic is there for scale . all I can say is "Damn!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> 29 when I woke up



That's not cold!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> That's not cold!



For a South Texas boy is dam sure is!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

We are at 17 with wind chill in the single digits. Might have to barrow some ones snow blower in order to pick up my leaves!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> We are at 17 with wind chill in the single digits. Might have to barrow some ones snow blower in order to pick up my leaves!!



I feel for you my friend, we're only at 25 now, wind chill of 9 degrees. Tony


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I feel for you my friend, we're only at 25 now, wind chill of 9 degrees. Tony



-4 when I got up but we're going to get a heat wave today, all the way up to 19! Supposed to hit 30-32 most of the rest of the week.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Hmmmm... How's my day been? Not worth bat guana! 

Yesterday the picture tube (lamp) in the jumbotron (1/2 acre flat screen sittin over here in the corner) blew, so no TV. Wouldn't be bad, but we just replaced it 1 month and 29 days ago! 

Jumped on Amazon, fired off an e-mail, and it does have a 6 month warranty so that's cool, they e-mailed me a prepaid label, to send it back to them, and they will send me a replacement. So no TV for several days, over the holidays, while sorting all this pucky out and waiting on the warranty bulb. NOT... for $23.45, I just ordered another one, and we will have a spare. Then it won't ever go out again, and I'll still be $48 cheaper than the more expensive lamp they tried to sell me. 

Attempted casting the Honey Comb under vacuum with reduced catalyst. Felt certain it was going to work and mixed up two batches while playing... That was not good! 

Had about 3 tablespoons left in my mixing cup, and that still wasn't completely set 14 1/2 hours after I mixed it, however the larger batches in the vacuum chamber were set up. Vacuum, thermic chemical reaction, it was warmer set faster I guess. Pretty sure it couldn't have set very fast, supposed to be 100:1 ratio on catalyst, I was at 200:1, shouldn't have set for 4 - 5 hours. Regardless, the casts were full of bubbles, top to bottom, all over the honey comb. Did better just sitting it on the saw. 

Boiled over when I pulled vacuum on it and I had to bleed it off, clean my chamber up, set my molds in tin foil trays to catch the overflow. Using Gorilla Tape to hold the molds together, worked pretty good the first time, no leaks, went together easy, came apart easy, cleaned up easy. Vacuum sucked resin up under the tape, apparently took the L out glue, because it all turned to goo, that I'm going to have to scrub off now. About $15 worth of materials 3 - 4 hours down the toilet in that experiment! Because after dissecting it to verify what I was seeing, it all went in the garbage. Hook the pressure pot up and try it that way next.

Women have been baking Christmas goodies for 3 days, wife asks me if I wanted some breakfast at 11 am, I told her to just go ahead and shoot for lunch, that I was pretty sure it would take that long to get there. 2 1/2 hours later the first frozen pizza came out the over. Two more followed suit 5 minutes or so behind. Missed getting package in the mail yesterday on account of computer problems. This morning I was ready to take the printer out in the yard and see what 30 rounds of 223 will do to a POS Cannon Printer. Missed the mail lady here at the house, because the pizza took 2 1/2 hours to cook, of course the mail lady at the office ran early and I missed her too. 

Was supposed to change light bulb in the SIL's garage, she had one there. Ran up here to the house, grabbed my ladder, get back down there and everyone is gone. No lightbulb, so I decided to pull the one in the light fixture next to the backdoor, as I can reach that one without the ladder. Climber up to unscrew the bulb and the socket twisted off at the base and stayed attached to the bulb. 

Came back to the house, started to go down to my deer stand, came in grabbed a glass of tea and sat down to catch up on Wood Barter. Broiler Element in the stove shorted out, causing my wife and the grandniece to have to go clean their shorts afterwards!!! Of course it did this right about quitting time, before I could find anyone to call it was too late. Found a few elements half way across the country, found a few stores to call locally, and link to one that claims 2 day average on delivery; I could have it by Friday. 

Sister-in-law couldn't find the light fixture at Wally World, already had supper in the car, wasn't stopping at Lowes, so I gotta run to town in the morning.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## deltatango

Too uncomfortably close to Christmas for all these things to be going wrong all at the same time Rocky.

That's got to suck. Oh well, onward and upward. Tomorrow is another day.

It's been such fuddy duddy weather lately, no wonder things are going haywire,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I'm really kinda suspicious... Was nice and clear last Friday, warm out, mid-afternoon, I was out in the shop cleaning. Lights flickered and went out momentarily without explanation. Not the normal little blink off and on, one of those that makes all things electrical in the house moan and groan. And, now suddenly all these electrical problems. Not a big deal so far, $24 for the spare lamp in the TV, couple bucks for the light fixture, and $80 or so for the broiler element, which can be had for $56, if I wanted to wait until after Christmas for it to get here. Makes one wonder what transpired over the power lines at the time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the crud, been sick for 3 days now. Had the company work lunch today and I sat far away from everyone so I wouldn't get them sick too. I was home by 1 o'clock, wrapped in a blanket, freezing my a$$ off and whole body hurts. I'm going back to bed to try and get warm. I guess I get to be sick for xmas
:-(

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Hmmmm... How's my day been? Not worth bat guana!
> 
> Yesterday the picture tube (lamp) in the jumbotron (1/2 acre flat screen sittin over here in the corner) blew, so no TV. Wouldn't be bad, but we just replaced it 1 month and 29 days ago!
> 
> Jumped on Amazon, fired off an e-mail, and it does have a 6 month warranty so that's cool, they e-mailed me a prepaid label, to send it back to them, and they will send me a replacement. So no TV for several days, over the holidays, while sorting all this pucky out and waiting on the warranty bulb. NOT... for $23.45, I just ordered another one, and we will have a spare. Then it won't ever go out again, and I'll still be $48 cheaper than the more expensive lamp they tried to sell me.
> 
> Attempted casting the Honey Comb under vacuum with reduced catalyst. Felt certain it was going to work and mixed up two batches while playing... That was not good!
> 
> Had about 3 tablespoons left in my mixing cup, and that still wasn't completely set 14 1/2 hours after I mixed it, however the larger batches in the vacuum chamber were set up. Vacuum, thermic chemical reaction, it was warmer set faster I guess. Pretty sure it couldn't have set very fast, supposed to be 100:1 ratio on catalyst, I was at 200:1, shouldn't have set for 4 - 5 hours. Regardless, the casts were full of bubbles, top to bottom, all over the honey comb. Did better just sitting it on the saw.
> 
> Boiled over when I pulled vacuum on it and I had to bleed it off, clean my chamber up, set my molds in tin foil trays to catch the overflow. Using Gorilla Tape to hold the molds together, worked pretty good the first time, no leaks, went together easy, came apart easy, cleaned up easy. Vacuum sucked resin up under the tape, apparently took the L out glue, because it all turned to goo, that I'm going to have to scrub off now. About $15 worth of materials 3 - 4 hours down the toilet in that experiment! Because after dissecting it to verify what I was seeing, it all went in the garbage. Hook the pressure pot up and try it that way next.
> 
> Women have been baking Christmas goodies for 3 days, wife asks me if I wanted some breakfast at 11 am, I told her to just go ahead and shoot for lunch, that I was pretty sure it would take that long to get there. 2 1/2 hours later the first frozen pizza came out the over. Two more followed suit 5 minutes or so behind. Missed getting package in the mail yesterday on account of computer problems. This morning I was ready to take the printer out in the yard and see what 30 rounds of 223 will do to a POS Cannon Printer. Missed the mail lady here at the house, because the pizza took 2 1/2 hours to cook, of course the mail lady at the office ran early and I missed her too.
> 
> Was supposed to change light bulb in the SIL's garage, she had one there. Ran up here to the house, grabbed my ladder, get back down there and everyone is gone. No lightbulb, so I decided to pull the one in the light fixture next to the backdoor, as I can reach that one without the ladder. Climber up to unscrew the bulb and the socket twisted off at the base and stayed attached to the bulb.
> 
> Came back to the house, started to go down to my deer stand, came in grabbed a glass of tea and sat down to catch up on Wood Barter. Broiler Element in the stove shorted out, causing my wife and the grandniece to have to go clean their shorts afterwards!!! Of course it did this right about quitting time, before I could find anyone to call it was too late. Found a few elements half way across the country, found a few stores to call locally, and link to one that claims 2 day average on delivery; I could have it by Friday.
> 
> Sister-in-law couldn't find the light fixture at Wally World, already had supper in the car, wasn't stopping at Lowes, so I gotta run to town in the morning.



I'm not going to laugh but I've had days like that before. Best one was after a day of everything going wrong, wife asks me to change a light bulb, didn't know the switch was on, started to wobble on the ladder, grabbed the post in the middle of the fixture and discovered it wasn't grounded right (Not my work, probably done in the 70's ) Got zapped, Fell off the ladder, knocked a picture off the wall and broke the glass with my butt. The best thing? She wasn't home, had glass in the garage to cut a new piece and cleaned up all the glass, she never knew it happened.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

I gotta say, for all the issues the other day, the week before Christmas, I've been pretty impressed.

While I did go ahead and order the lamp for the TV, from the same company I purchased the last from, service on the Warranty of the other bulb has been pretty impressive. If any of you guys need a lamp for a large flat screen, I'd highly recommend '*Exclusive Lamps*' on Amazon.

Within an hour of questioning warranty, e-mail was received apologizing for the inconvenience, stating that the bulb has a 6 month warranty, would be replaced at no cost, and asking if I would like a return postage label. Replied telling them yes, and within an hour I received a prepaid postage label in e-mail attachment, with instructions to advise them when it shipped, so they could get my replacement under way.

Packed it up nice, sent them e-mail telling them it would go out this morning's mail, received reply that as soon as they received tracking confirmation that it was under way from USPS, replacement lamp would be shipped. Return label was 1 day shipping. When I got back from town this afternoon, I had received notice my lamp was packed and awaiting pickup by USPS. I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see my replacement lamp tomorrow, and definitely by Saturday.

That kind of service on first time purchase, of a $23 part, over the Internet, is commendable! Gotta give them a big - !!

Broiler element on the stove, local Samsung Service Man tells us 6 days to get the part, $96... I started searching on-line. Had another place to check locally, no go, otherwise it was drive an hour to anywhere to pick it up. Google spit out several results I weeded them out to someone nearby. Closest one, in Tampa, was saying not in stock, 4 - 6 days.

Then I stumbled upon '*Appliance Parts Pros*' website says they have warehouses in Encino, CA and Cleveland, TN, states their average shipping time is 1.7 days. That puts it here by Friday, back in business for Christmas Dinner with the wife's family on Saturday! So when the wife called yesterday and said the other place here in town didn't have it, I placed my order. Order launched at 2:03 pm Wednesday, within the hour I had e-mail confirmation it had shipped. I stopped by the office on my way out of town, to pick up the lamp for the TV, was visiting with Dad, when the Fed Ex guy walks in with Broiler Element. 26 hours and 2 minutes from the time I placed the order!! 

Again... first time purchase, have never done business with those folks either. Part was $68 and change, $8 and change shipping, total came to $20 less than Samsung guy wanted for the part. 

Gotta give Appliance Parts Pro a big -  also!!

Had the stove and the TV fixed in less than hour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man I have been doing nothing but sleeping. Woke up with the worst migraine headache that I have had in a long time. Been a long time since I have been sick like this. The headache is the worst, it's got me shut down. I'm so bummed, I finally get some time off work to do some things in my shop and I'm too sick to do anything.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Man I have been doing nothing but sleeping. Woke up with the worst migraine headache that I have had in a long time. Been a long time since I have been sick like this. The headache is the worst, it's got me shut down. I'm so bummed, I finally get some time off work to do some things in my shop and I'm too sick to do anything.



That surely sucks Greg, I hope you're back to normal soon man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deltatango

woodtickgreg said:


> Man I have been doing nothing but sleeping. Woke up with the worst migraine headache that I have had in a long time. Been a long time since I have been sick like this. The headache is the worst, it's got me shut down. I'm so bummed, I finally get some time off work to do some things in my shop and I'm too sick to do anything.



As you must know, Greg, the body shuts down when it's overworked or overstressed. Sometimes it just means you got to rest man. 
By the looks of your recent welding projects, looks like you're not just burning the candle at both ends, you're breaking it in half and burning all 4 ends, LOL!!!
Rest up and feel better soon -

Mark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mark you might be right, I have been going like this for months, maybe I just got run down enough to let a bug in. It surely shut me down though. I think I've been in bed for 24 hours. I think the fever broke, the headache has subsided but is still there a bit. Feeling a little better but kinda in a fog, I took a shower and that made me feel human again. I hope the worst is past and I am on the mend. Still going to take it easy for the rest of tonight so maybe I can do some things in my shop tomorrow. Thanks for the well wishes guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

Got a chance to unbox my present to myself. If any of you sew or have wives/girlfriends/significant others/grandma that sew they might know what exactly this is. 1951 Singer 221 Featherweight. It's in nice shape, not as good as the online ad listed it at but we'll see what the seller does. If nothing else I am still OK with it at what I paid. Just needs a new belt, some rubber feet and a light bulb and I'm off into another quilt project.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Might not have all the bells and whistles of the new machines but it will far outlast them! And it is a beautiful machine too. These old sewing machines have begun to fascinate me and I don't know how to run one. The old cast iron legs that I have been picking up are a thing of beauty themselves. 
Very nice machine Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

If you run into any snags, I know a guy who can tell you every minor little detail about that machine, (_and every other sewing machine Singer manufactured in the last 100 years_), what block on what street every one of those he ever worked on was, and whether the gal that sewed on it was "HOT!" (_Back in 1954 of course!_)

Dad's got a buddy that worked for Singer for 45 years, most of it as a repairman, kept bees on the side. He's crowding 100 years old now! Seriously!! Mind is still sharp as a tack. Still gets around fair, buys a new truck every 5 years or so. Has too!! Not much left after 5 years, the way he drives!! 

Hospital wanted to buy his property, he told them NO. Hospital said they had to have it to finish their project, he said NO. Hospital said they absolutely had to have it, he said NO. Hospital said they were going to take it, he said "It has sentimental value, it's been my home for nearly 50 years!!" House was OLD, George is too tight to maintain anything, it wasn't in good shape and the shop was falling down, 1/2 acre of land, Hospital said $750,000, he said $1.2 million! Judge said... Pay the man!

Bought a another piece of land further out of town with a shop on it, another home in the same neighborhood he was in. Had been in the new shop about 5 years, when a new highway project comes through. Had to have the front half of the property! Yeah, you guessed it!! Damn near a million dollars for an acre and a half, that wasn't even used, out in the middle of nowhere!! Less grass for him to mow!

Told him, I wanted him to pick out my next homestead!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

I thought it was starting out great, then realized she meant hiding an ornament.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Might not have all the bells and whistles of the new machines but it will far outlast them! And it is a beautiful machine too. These old sewing machines have begun to fascinate me and I don't know how to run one. The old cast iron legs that I have been picking up are a thing of beauty themselves.
> Very nice machine Colin.



If I was closer I could show you to use the old manual Singers! Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> If I was closer I could show you to use the old manual Singers! Tony


I never learned how to sew with a sewing machine, fascinating to watch for me. My mother did teach me how to sew when I was very young, something I think everyone should be taught. Those singers come up for sale around here all the time, and whites and a few others of the time. Some of those old machines not only where built to last but where very ornate and beautiful. I think there was a time when the manufacturers all competed for the most beautiful machine as well as a durable one.


----------



## Tony

My grandfather was a tailor, my grandmother taught me to sew on his machine. Wonderful, dependable machines. I've got an old one that's not my grandfather's but a sweet machine nonetheless. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

SCORE!!!!
I cannot believe my good fortune on this one. It's a craigslist tool score that I was skeptical of because of the price.
It's a machinist tool but one that will compliment my mill very nicely. It's a name brand Yuasa high quality Japanese 12" rotary table in amazing condition. Well regarded by machinist.
This tool sells new for anywhere between $1400 to $1800 and up.
I scored it for $250. I called the guy Xmas eve and asked if he still had it, he said he did but had a bunch of calls on it and he realized he priced it to low. I said it's Xmas eve, and tomorrow is Christmas, but if you would hold it till Monday morning I'll pay you $50 more than what you are asking, he agreed to my offer. I wondered if it was for real or if I was about to be scammed. But he seemed genuine. I met with him this morning after a 40 min drive to get there. Was a nice little machine shop, he had cnc equipment so he really had no need for this tool that he purchased in an auction with a bunch of other stuff.
Nice guy too, we chatted for awhile, I paid the man what I promised, I loaded it up in my truck, and he asked for my card and asked if I would ever be interested in doing some work for him? I said sure, on the weekends, ya never know.
So here's what I am so excited to get, I know it's not a wood working tool, but it's a tool!!
The table surface is about perfect! Very hard to find anything with a nice table. Almost always some idiot will drill into the table.



The dials, handles, degree marks etc, are not rusty, just dirty and will clean right up.



Look at the large handwheel, I rubbed the dirt off with my finger and the chrome sparkled!



Even the base is nice and not beat up. These rotary tables can be used horizontally or vertically.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung

Nice score, Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> SCORE!!!!
> I cannot believe my good fortune on this one. It's a craigslist tool score that I was skeptical of because of the price.
> It's a machinist tool but one that will compliment my mill very nicely. It's a name brand Yuasa high quality Japanese 12" rotary table in amazing condition. Well regarded by machinist.
> This tool sells new for anywhere between $1400 to $1800 and up.
> I scored it for $250. I called the guy Xmas eve and asked if he still had it, he said he did but had a bunch of calls on it and he realized he priced it to low. I said it's Xmas eve, and tomorrow is Christmas, but if you would hold it till Monday morning I'll pay you $50 more than what you are asking, he agreed to my offer. I wondered if it was for real or if I was about to be scammed. But he seemed genuine. I met with him this morning after a 40 min drive to get there. Was a nice little machine shop, he had cnc equipment so he really had no need for this tool that he purchased in an auction with a bunch of other stuff.
> Nice guy too, we chatted for awhile, I paid the man what I promised, I loaded it up in my truck, and he asked for my card and asked if I would ever be interested in doing some work for him? I said sure, on the weekends, ya never know.
> So here's what I am so excited to get, I know it's not a wood working tool, but it's a tool!!
> The table surface is about perfect! Very hard to find anything with a nice table. Almost always some idiot will drill into the table.
> View attachment 119185
> The dials, handles, degree marks etc, are not rusty, just dirty and will clean right up.
> View attachment 119186
> Look at the large handwheel, I rubbed the dirt off with my finger and the chrome sparkled!
> View attachment 119187
> Even the base is nice and not beat up. These rotary tables can be used horizontally or vertically.
> View attachment 119188



One heck of a score!! I can see using it to make lids for vacuum chambers being able to mill the groove for a gasket!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## deltatango

Yuasa is good quality - I've got two of them and really like them. Yeah buddy, that thing will clean up beautifully.
Score another one for Craigslist. A lot of really good deals if you know what you're looking for and are in the right place at the right time.
Nice score Gregg - congrats. Now you can get a round too it, pun intended...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

And my day continues. Assembled part A to part B. Since the paint was dry figured I would get it assembled and off of my to do list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

I thought it was starting great, then realized what bag she wanted to grab.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> I thought it was starting great, then realized what bag she wanted to grab.
> 
> View attachment 119201



Seems to be a trend... PM me your email and I can forward a bunch of the emails I get that might apply to your situation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

yikes- i know what I am doing today.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## deltatango

Watch your back Mike -

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

deltatango said:


> Watch your back Mike -



Thanks- 4"- The snow blower will do the work........1" I shovel 4---Nope


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> yikes- i know what I am doing today.....
> 
> View attachment 119256


Going back to bed, I assume. Or building a fire and hunkering down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Going back to bed, I assume. Or building a fire and hunkering down.


- nope ya get rid of the snow- fire in shop- snow turns to ice- ice is worse.....About 400 ft of road and driveway.......


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Hey... I used to push snow with one of those, believe it or not! Except the one we used was modified slightly. Had an old Buick V-6 with a mild cam in it, wider tires. And, a newer snow plow than that.

Damn plow about got the best of all of us before it was installed, boss bought it from his brother-in-law used, had no instructions for installation. But we had 3 mechanics working on it, one who was good enough mechanic he ran the national sprint car circuit for a few years. Could not get that SOB to work! Solenoid that drives the hydraulic pump, has to be isolated, it grounds through the pump. If you ground the circuit before the pump, it doesn't pump. We changed the solenoid, we took the joystick out twice, we checked the wiring harness from one end to the other, finally decided to try a different solenoid, and someone happened to bump the controls while the solenoid was off the fender in my hand. That was a wee bit exciting, since I was leaned over the fender at the time, but the blade moved!!! Grabbed a scrap of 2x4 bolted it to the firewall, mounted the solenoid, and we were off pushing snow.

Had the old hand crank windshield wiper gearbox mounted on top of the windshield. Boss came in from pushing snow one day shortly after we got it all hooked up, blood running down his face, cussing like a sailor. Looked like he'd been shot in the forehead. Asked him what in the hell happened? He said, "I rounded the corner out there, hit a little patch of ice, the jeep didn't turn, I bounced her off the curb, slammed my head into that little knob on the windshield wiper box!!" I thought we were gonna die laughing! He's standing over there with a grease rag stuck on his head trying to soak up the blood, cussing up a storm.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Actually it was a pretty good day. My wife came out to visit me in the shop while I was making keychains, had a defect on the end of one tube, so I slapped it on the sanding disk momentarily and shortened it up a bit to eliminate the defect. She comes over and checks out the Harbor Freight combination belt/disk sander and says...

"Oh that's new! When did you get that?"

I said, "Uhmmm... back in July!"

Then she tried to tell me my shop had been such a mess, and it had been covered up all this time.

Uhmmm...

1.) It ain't been covered up at all! Not even a little bit. Seldom a days goes by that I'm in the shop that I don't use it.
2.) It ain't been moved, it's been sitting in the same spot the whole time.
3.) She's been out there a dozen times since I cleaned the BACK of the table off, and removed the few items behind it.
4.) She has stood there and watched me assemble pens on the table in front of it more than once! 

Me thinks she mighta been snacking too heavily on the Rum Balls or the Margarita Balls this morning for brunch!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Hey... I used to push snow with one of those, believe it or not! Except the one we used was modified slightly. Had an old Buick V-6 with a mild cam in it, wider tires. And, a newer snow plow than that.
> 
> Damn plow about got the best of all of us before it was installed, boss bought it from his brother-in-law used, had no instructions for installation. But we had 3 mechanics working on it, one who was good enough mechanic he ran the national sprint car circuit for a few years. Could not get that SOB to work! Solenoid that drives the hydraulic pump, has to be isolated, it grounds through the pump. If you ground the circuit before the pump, it doesn't pump. We changed the solenoid, we took the joystick out twice, we checked the wiring harness from one end to the other, finally decided to try a different solenoid, and someone happened to bump the controls while the solenoid was off the fender in my hand. That was a wee bit exciting, since I was leaned over the fender at the time, but the blade moved!!! Grabbed a scrap of 2x4 bolted it to the firewall, mounted the solenoid, and we were off pushing snow.
> 
> Had the old hand crank windshield wiper gearbox mounted on top of the windshield. Boss came in from pushing snow one day shortly after we got it all hooked up, blood running down his face, cussing like a sailor. Looked like he'd been shot in the forehead. Asked him what in the hell happened? He said, "I rounded the corner out there, hit a little patch of ice, the jeep didn't turn, I bounced her off the curb, slammed my head into that little knob on the windshield wiper box!!" I thought we were gonna die laughing! He's standing over there with a grease rag stuck on his head trying to soak up the blood, cussing up a storm.




My older brother had a 1941 Willys jeep with a plow back in the early seventies. Used to make $$$ plowing snow off parking lots.


----------



## Mike1950

Spinartist said:


>




In the 80's I lived on 23 acres long driveway and lots of snow. Had a plow like that but larger. It was mounted on a 57 chev 2Ton flatbed dump. With chains and 2 yds of gravel on back It would push whatever snow got in front of it. It was fun..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anthony

Had a great Christmas morning but by the end of the day the plague got me. I've been in bed for the last few days . on another note got to do some turning . will post pics after work

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Anthony

Oh and merry late Christmas to all wb

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Merry Christmas Anthony!

Hope you get to feeling better soon!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Anthony said:


> Had a great Christmas morning but by the end of the day the plague got me. I've been in bed for the last few days . on another note got to do some turning . will post pics after work


I feel for ya brother, took me down for a few days. Rest up, sleep lots, drink lots of water. Hope you feel better soon and get back to your ol self.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

After work yesterday I loaded up the mill base and got it home, unloaded by myself, and in the garage. The plan is to get it in the basement Saturday after work. I self shot some video of the unload and plan to do the move into the basement as well. You'll see it all good or bad, lol.

So nice to have the use of a crane!



All strapped down and ready to roll.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Mills

Excellent...just finished lunch for the new year......
Turnip greens with homemade pepper sauce, black eyed peas cooked with hog jowl, and hoe cakes made with buttermilk.
Nap time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Back amongst the living... Flu has had me down for the count for a few days now. Its a good weight loss program...I'll give ya that but the rest of it certainly is no fun.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Back amongst the living... Flu has had me down for the count for a few days now. Its a good weight loss program...I'll give ya that but the rest of it certainly is no fun.


Feel better brother, I had the crud too right before christmas, messed me up for a couple of weeks. still not 100% but getting there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

NYWoodturner said:


> Back amongst the living... Flu has had me down for the count for a few days now. Its a good weight loss program...I'll give ya that but the rest of it certainly is no fun.



Ya, I had it in the week between Christmas and New Years, just now about back to normal. Hope you're better Scott! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> Ya, I had it in the week between Christmas and New Years, just now about back to _*normal*_. Hope you're better Scott! Tony



I'm not sure any of us are normal...

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I took the day off from everything today and went to the Detroit international auto show! I always have fun at this show. I still can't beleive how the prices of vehicles are just getting outrageous. A lot of it is because of all the technology that is in them now, even trucks. Great fun at the show though, getting to look at and sit in all the new stuff from all the manufacturers under 1 roof. A great day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Just got back from Decorah IA, my daughter is in a choir event and has been rehearsing for the last two days. tomorrow she's supposed to go down again in the morning for another day of rehearsal abd then the performance at 7pm. we managed to get tickets so my wife and I can go (1000 kids performing, less than 500 seats for audience) getting a little worried with the forecast for tomorrow though. if the school decided to cancel I'm thinking I'll pull her out for the day abd drive her down myself so she doesn't waste all the rehearsal and miss performing. I got to listen quite a bit this weekend and the small chamber choir is definitely the best of the best and it's amazing what these directors are getting these kids to do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Sorta started off not so good.
Then I realized when she said "3 inches, this won't last long" she meant the snow storm we're getting.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sunday morning drinking coffee and waiting for the body to wake up. On friday I carried a semi brake drum accross the service shop at the freightliner truck dealer dealer. They know me pretty good there and I have a good relationship with them, they let me have 3 brake drums to make grinder pedestals out of them. They are very heavy and will be very stable. I don't know how much they weigh but they are heavy cast iron and the muscles in my back are feeling it this morning. Waiting on the ibuprofin to kick in, lol.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Had to mow the lawn, trim, edge, trim the bushes and other assorted plants all in 80 + degree weather. Pooped

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mow this Lou

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

At the Detroit opera house tonight watching a play! The lion King. I love theater. And we are in box seats!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

NYWoodturner said:


> Mow this Lou
> View attachment 122011





All kinds of NOPE!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> At the Detroit opera house tonight watching a play! The lion King. I love theater. And we are in box seats!!!
> View attachment 122279



What gives!? Tea and crumpets aren't allowed? Booo


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> At the Detroit opera house tonight watching a play! The lion King. I love theater. And we are in box seats!!!
> View attachment 122279



     

All kinds of NOPE!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Actually it was a very good play, great costumes, teriffic singers, great dancers, very entertaining.
I have always liked the theater. I was the guy behind the scenes in school, I built the sets, hung the lights and changed the gells, ran the light board etc. 
So I have always had a love for the theater. I even did volunteer work when I was in high school as an usher in the fisher theater here in detroit, after everyone was seated and whatever play started i could sit on the steps and watch the plays for free! My sister is an actress, she got all that talent and likes to be on stage, I prefer to be behind the scenes, but I do enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Actually it was a very good play, great costumes, teriffic singers, great dancers, very entertaining.
> I have always liked the theater. I was the guy behind the scenes in school, I built the sets, hung the lights and changed the gells, ran the light board etc.
> So I have always had a love for the theater. I even did volunteer work when I was in high school as an usher in the fisher theater here in detroit, after everyone was seated and whatever play started i could sit on the steps and watch the plays for free! My sister is an actress, she got all that talent and likes to be on stage, I prefer to be behind the scenes, but I do enjoy it.



I've gone to more Broadway shows than the movies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Saturday it got to 67 degree's here, in February? So i figured that was as good a day as any to repair my garage door. The upper panel folded in half one day because it had a flimsy stamped steel stiffener running the width of the panel and it bent too. So I found a piece of 2" x 3/16 aluminum angle and self tapped some screws to attach it. Snapped off a few screw heads until I found the right size drill bit, lol. But the door is repaired and working as it should and I didn't have to buy a new upper panel. The repair cost me nothing but my time and some screws that I already had on hand.
Then I BBQ'D some porterhouse steaks! Man that was a treat!


----------



## Lou Currier

Spent most of the day tearing apart old computers and printers scavenging the parts for projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So far the day has gone like this, sleep in till 9 or 10, drink coffee and check emails while waiting for the ibuprofen to kick in. I pulled a calf muscle pretty good at work on Thursday and it's still bothering me, I think that makes me walk funny and has screwed up my back. So the ibuprofin has done it's job, did laundry, drank more coffee, and then got a workout in. I worked on my bicycle, installed new tires and tubes, wiped the dust of and hit the wheels with a scotchbrite pad to clean them up a little. making some fish for dinner and then I'm gonna hit the wood shop for a bit and see what I can get done down there. 64 deg outside here in the Detroit area today but I am enjoying my time at home and puttering around the house and trying to get things done so when the weather breaks for good I can enjoy my time outside and not feel guilty because I didn't get the things done in the shop that I wanted to. I have a lot of things in progress for the shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

Enjoying the warm weather. 
Gave the Krylon Kommando a good cleaning inside and out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

And it just keeps getting better. Moma saw this bird and got the pics. This is the lake in front of our house.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful, that's a funny looking chicken?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spent the day in Largo at the Florida Georgia Penturners Gathering. Won some cool prizes, saw some good demos, and returning tomorrow for more.


----------



## Schroedc

I'm having one of those days..... 

My kid loses his checkbook this morning, Freaks out and calls me to come home from the shop, finally find the checkbook on the ground between the house and the school on the sidewalk all wet and muddy. At least it wasn't picked up by someone...

Then I get emails form a couple of the larger shows I do every year, they've decided to wait list me so I don;t know if I'll be doing them this year or not. Those of course were two of the biggest shows at the beginning of the season which boost the cash flow after the winter slowdown so I don't know what I'll do now, most of the other shows in that time frame have passed the deadlines for application..

The town I'm in is one step closer to putting a residential overlay on the commercial district which means several of the available commercial buildings would most likely be turned into houses and the two buildable lots would get houses built on them (the lot owner of one of them already has plans drawn up) This would pretty much be the death of this town's downtown at that point...

I'm really wondering if it's time to do something else or buy an RV and go on the road doing shows or light a fire and roast marshmallows......

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I'm having one of those days.....
> 
> My kid loses his checkbook this morning, Freaks out and calls me to come home from the shop, finally find the checkbook on the ground between the house and the school on the sidewalk all wet and muddy. At least it wasn't picked up by someone...
> 
> Then I get emails form a couple of the larger shows I do every year, they've decided to wait list me so I don;t know if I'll be doing them this year or not. Those of course were two of the biggest shows at the beginning of the season which boost the cash flow after the winter slowdown so I don't know what I'll do now, most of the other shows in that time frame have passed the deadlines for application..
> 
> The town I'm in is one step closer to putting a residential overlay on the commercial district which means several of the available commercial buildings would most likely be turned into houses and the two buildable lots would get houses built on them (the lot owner of one of them already has plans drawn up) This would pretty much be the death of this town's downtown at that point...
> 
> I'm really wondering if it's time to do something else or buy an RV and go on the road doing shows or light a fire and roast marshmallows......



Hang in there Colin. You'll come up with something man. Quality always rises to the top sir! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

As Tony said, hang in there, Colin. Even with all the challenges you've faced, you've managed to keep your head above water thus far.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Colin I'd pack up and move. A fresh start. I did it, you can too. That town is not doing you any good. Too much bad karma. You are far too talented to be struggling there.
Just a thought my brother.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Colin I'd pack up and move. A fresh start. I did it, you can too. That town is not doing you any good. Too much bad karma. You are far too talented to be struggling there.
> Just a thought my brother.



I'm ready to, it's just trying to figure out how to get the capital to do so. If I can't get out from under this building I can't afford to go anywhere else. The last two years kinda screwed me on applying for a loan for a building in another town. Barring unforeseen shots to the shorts I should have this building payed off in December so at least that'll be off my back.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Turn it into apartments, and rent it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

33 years I've worked for the same company.

I'm so enjoying my first snow day.

Stayed in bed until the late hour of 8:00am, and I don't have the flu.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Enjoy my friend. You are at that point in your life where you should stop and appreciate these kinds of things. That's a beautiful sight, to throw a log on the fire and sit back with a cup of coffee and take that all in is priceless. Even better if loved ones are with you.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Enjoy my friend. You are at that point in your life where you should stop and appreciate these kinds of things. That's a beautiful sight, to throw a log on the fire and sit back with a cup of coffee and take that all in is priceless. Even better if loved ones are with you.



i bet he is out shoveling.....


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Enjoy my friend. You are at that point in your life where you should stop and appreciate these kinds of things. That's a beautiful sight, to throw a log on the fire and sit back with a cup of coffee and take that all in is priceless. Even better if loved ones are with you.



Yup, me and shopdog are headed to the shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> i bet he is out shoveling.....



That's Moma's job

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> That's Moma's job


If I were you I would be worried if Step had the shovel...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> If I were you I would be worried if Step had the shovel...



Me? I'm cute and charming

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> That's Moma's job


Snow bunnie !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Snow bunnie !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Brink

It's lookin' pretty good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Taking it easy today, on the couch watching youtube vids and letting my body heal. I was a little sore from yesterdays adventures getting out of the house. 
I'm feeling better today, a little better every day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got some stuff done at the shop today, came home and made dinner and headed out to the garage for some cleaning, amazing how some things can hit a guy. Found my tub of riding gear, realized without a miracle or major surgery I'll probably never ride a motorcycle again, then found my biscuit jointer. Haven't used it in close to 15 years, opened the case and it was full of mud. Google Rushford Minnesota flood 2007..... The smell took me back 10 years. We'll see if I sleep much tonight.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Brink

Awesome day! Our daughter popped in for a visit. She's been living in Australia for last 14 months. Moma happy when kids are here.

We,hiked a few miles from our house. Then cooked a nice meal outside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful outside today, got above 70 and breezy. Went for my first long walk since my surgery, did 3 miles, felt good, no issues. 1 more week till no restrictions, then it's up to me to listen to my body and not be stupid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MattW

Ran a half marathon race yesterday. Warmest day of the year so far in the UK. Finished in 1 hour 30 minutes

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Way to go Matt! I use a program like that for my walks, can't run anymore, too hard on the old mans knees and I'd like to get a few more years out of them.
A good hard walk is better than nothing, makes me feel good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MattW

woodtickgreg said:


> Way to go Matt! I use a program like that for my walks, can't run anymore, too hard on the old mans knees and I'd like to get a few more years out of them.
> A good hard walk is better than nothing, makes me feel good!


Thanks Greg. Got 2 months now before my next race, which is a multi-stage trail run around the city where I live
http://www.roundsheffieldrun.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

MattW said:


> Thanks Greg. Got 2 months now before my next race, which is a multi-stage trail run around the city where I live
> http://www.roundsheffieldrun.com/


I think my racing days are well behind me now. I just try and stay reasonably fit to stay alive and do the kinds of physical activities that I enjoy. I'm 56, going on 57 and do things just a little slower than I did when I was younger but I still want to be able to do them. Push a chainsaw mill through 3 foot diameter logs all day and you'll know what I mean. Let us know how you do in the race, super cool that you do that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Very cool @MattW !! Congratulations on a new personal record! And cheers to more!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattW

woodtickgreg said:


> Push a chainsaw mill through 3 foot diameter logs all day and you'll know what I mean


The most physical I get in my job is walking to the kitchen to make another coffee

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

MattW said:


> The most physical I get in my job is walking to the kitchen to make another coffee



Have you ever had french press coffee? omg...it's yummy.


----------



## MattW

ripjack13 said:


> Have you ever had french press coffee? omg...it's yummy.


I do like good coffee. 

I'm currently consuming a bag of blue mountain jamaica, and last year, bought a bag of kopi luwak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oooh....blue mountain.....yummy stuff. I'll have to look into the kopi luwak....

Right now I have stuff called Caribou coffee. The obsidian and mahogany are ridiculously yummy....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

MattW said:


> bought a bag of kopi luwak



Poop coffee!!!! Lol

I just looked it up.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> Poop coffee!!!! Lol
> 
> I just looked it up.....



Featured in the Morgan Freeman/Jack Nicholson flick, _The Bucket List_... Worth a watch if you've never seen it.

I don't drink coffee, so it baffles me that anyone would sift through an animal's feces in an effort to create a cup of steaming, dirty water to drink!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

MattW said:


> Ran a half marathon race yesterday. Warmest day of the year so far in the UK. Finished in 1 hour 30 minutes
> View attachment 126006 View attachment 126007


Nice job Matt - Congratulations. Thats a good pace. If that pic is you at the finish line you aren't even sweating! 
I used to run on the cross country team in High School. Nothing like slipping into that "Runner's High". Now if I ran to the mailbox it would be a medical event

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

And to think his time matched his registration number, 4:19. Turn them around and I got a chance,9:14, but I'd be lucky to make it 10k. I'd have to Armstrong it to go further....Congrates...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

MattW said:


> I do like good coffee.
> 
> I'm currently consuming a bag of blue mountain jamaica, and last year, bought a bag of kopi luwak



I had half a cup of coffee when I waz 4 years old. Haven't touched it since then. Be 60 in Aug.


----------



## MattW

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Matt - Congratulations. Thats a good pace. If that pic is you at the finish line you aren't even sweating!
> I used to run on the cross country team in High School. Nothing like slipping into that "Runner's High". Now if I ran to the mailbox it would be a medical event


Yes, that was coming up the last hill to the finish line. I've bought the official photos as well, so I'll stick a couple on here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MattW

Mr. Peet said:


> And to think his time matched his registration number, 4:19. Turn them around and I got a chance,9:14, but I'd be lucky to make it 10k. I'd have to Armstrong it to go further....Congrates...


I used to run loads at school, but then got fat and lazy. At one point, I couldn't walk up the stairs in our house without my heart pounding in my chest. That's when I started to run again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

MattW said:


> I used to run loads at school, but then got fat and lazy. At one point, I couldn't walk up the stairs in our house without my heart pounding in my chest. That's when I started to run again.


Same with me, I ran a lot when I was a kid in my 20's, then life happens, back surgery really knocked me down a peg, gained a lot of weight too. lost it, gained it, lost it gained it, now I'm losing it again but not by dieting, but by changing what kind of food I eat and excersize. I havent worked out in 6 weeks because of the hernia and surgery to repair it, but I really feel that I need to and I will start again soon. Just being careful so I heal up first. I'm happy for you that you can run like you do At my age I now enjoy a good hard walk and cycling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MattW

woodtickgreg said:


> Same with me, I ran a lot when I was a kid in my 20's, then life happens, back surgery really knocked me down a peg, gained a lot of weight too. lost it, gained it, lost it gained it, now I'm losing it again but not by dieting, but by changing what kind of food I eat and excersize. I havent worked out in 6 weeks because of the hernia and surgery to repair it, but I really feel that I need to and I will start again soon. Just being careful so I heal up first. I'm happy for you that you can run like you do At my age I now enjoy a good hard walk and cycling.


I do a bit of cycling as well. Bought this a couple of years ago, and looking forward to the summer to get back out on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice bike, but man that seat hurts my butt just looking at it, lol. I need the cushy old man seat.I just put new handlebars on mine to get me sitting more upright so my hands don't go numb anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just did some work on my bike. I bought it new when I turned 30, I'm 56 now almost 57, was time for some changes. New high pressure tires (100psi)and tubes, smooth tires not knobbies and 1 1/2" wide instead of 2 1/2" changed all the cables, and installed new bmx handlebars and threadless bmx stem. I like the riding position much better now. I have some great paved bike trails near me.

Removal of old bars and old tires.


 new bars and stem on.



Plenty solid for city rider.


 nicely machined part.


 all done and ready to ride!


 Just need to mount the horn for the walkers on the bike path. It's a courtesy to let them know you are coming up behind them rapidly so the don't step out in front of you. I broke the mount for the horn and need to make a new one.


 

 
I have had this bike a long time. Tough cromo frame, good quality Japanese components. Just can't justify buying another one when this one has served me so well and is still going strong. Maybe get a new seat though, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Anthony

Happy easter WB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Windy in Fort Lauderdale yesterday! Surfs up!!
Saw these guys heading to the beach! Classic!!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Back at ya Anthony! And to everyone else too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Saw this at the beach!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Beach? That looks like a road to me....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Poor barefooted girls. Lee, maybe you could help em out...


----------



## MattW

Happy Easter everyone.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Beach? That looks like a road to me....




Beach/ ocean is across the street!!


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Poor barefooted girls. Lee, maybe you could help em out...




They just passed a Crocs store.. I need at least another 2 decades older girls!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

More of a how's the weekend going?
Awesome, worked a half day at the mower shop on Saturday, then met Schroeder when he came to Michigan to do a show. I had a big ole bowl of ice cream! Sunday started with fresh coffee and checking emails, then went to a very cool mini bike show, saw some very cool machines. It seems that mini bikes are now adult cool, lol. Then I went to visit my favorite tool guy at the flea market and found a few treasures cheap. Then came home to do my laundry and have a bowl of left over chili with cornbread and chedder cheese. Now watching, or should I saw listening to some music on YouTube.
Yup, a great weekend!
Edit: On the way home from the flea market I crossed an intersection and saw a motorcycle and a man laying in the road, I stopped immediately and kept him calm and from moving until the police and paramedics arrived. He was not wearing a helmet and obviously hit his head, he was bleeding from his nose and eye and was obviously in shock. It appears no one hit him, he was going way to fast, lost controll and hit the curb, per the witnesses and the scrape marks in the street. I never ride without a helmet.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

Today was registration day at college for my oldest so we drove up to St. Catherine's in St. Paul. She graduates in a couple weeks from high school. Looks like she's going to do fine. Not sure how dad's going to deal with it....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Today was registration day at college for my oldest so we drove up to St. Catherine's in St. Paul. She graduates in a couple weeks from high school. Looks like she's going to do fine. Not sure how dad's going to deal with it....



Been there Colin. It's tough man, I'm not going to lie. We only have one, that's really tough! You'll make it though, just takes time my friend! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

It was great!
I made it so Moma could live her dream of driving in Southern California in a convertible

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Brink You guys are in so cal. Where?


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> @Brink You guys are in so cal. Where?



Long Beach.
Headed home tomorrow

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So this was my Saturday off for the holiday weekend. Slept in till 8 o'clock, no alarm clock, that was a much needed 10 hour sleep. Drank coffee and woke up, did some chores, got a good workout in. Then I went garage saleing, found a couple of good deals. Got a vegetable slicer mandolin bowl thingy brand new in the original wrapping in the box, a brand new can opener that cuts the top of the can seal so there is no sharp edges, a very nice steam iron because I didn't have one, all for 10 bucks. Then I found a huge box of felt squares, every color imaginable, 5 bucks. Can use the felt for all kinds of things in the shop. Stanley the cat aproves.



Then went to Loews to buy some cement, 80 lb bags where on sale for $2.88 i need to pour a new pad for A.C. unit. Im using the cool tools I got from the flea market tool guy. Got em all for $15 bucks if I remember correctly a very nice bronze tool is in there and a brand new triangular scraper for the wood shop.



Nice tools, prices are not what I paid.



So after the cement buy I came home and grilled up some awesome chicken sausage with baked beans and a veggie. Now I'm going to watch a movie on net flix. Great day and start of the holiday weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Hard to top that Greg Enjoy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

We had the graduation party party for my eldest today. Graduation is at 1:30 tomorrow and then she's off to college in September.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Must be nice...I don't get holidays off! Gotta be out there when everyone is out fishing and boating. Didn't get home until 01000 this morning. Went back out from 1200 until just now. Leave out at 0600 til 1000 then a break and back out from 1800-2200 tomorrow night. Who knows on Monday.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Must be nice...I don't get holidays off! Gotta be out there when everyone is out fishing and boating. Didn't get home until 01000 this morning. Went back out from 1200 until just now. Leave out at 0600 til 1000 then a break and back out from 1800-2200 tomorrow night. Who knows on Monday.


What do you do Eric?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

State Conservation Police Officer (Game Warden)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> State Conservation Police Officer (Game Warden)


Yeah but your out in the great out doors every day!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That is a positive of the job and as soon as I get in my Tahoe and mark on, I'm working. I get to enjoy Gods creation every day. I'm blessed for that even though I dont get holidays with the family but we celebrate other times.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## The100road

Well, took the three hour drive to eastern Washington to find out that we were STILL to early for my honey hole morel mushroom spot. But we searched around for a few hours, found a few, got sunburnt and drove a few hours home. Long day but good to be in the outdoors.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice Stan! Wish it had been better for ya. Ours have already come and gone here.


----------



## rocky1

Hmmmmm... I wonder if you could stabilize and cast one of those?!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The100road

Me too! Memorial weekend has always been almost perfect timing in this spot. If not a little late. Pretty surprised that it was early. Still snow.


----------



## woodtickgreg

The central air in my house hasn't worked since the day I bought the house, probably long before that. This is part of the reason, when it rains heavy like in a thunderstorm it is under water. I haven't replaced it because I have a window air conditioner, but it's time.



I have determined that the a.c. has 2 problems, water damage and a freon leak. There is no freon in the system. Time for a new outside unit. This means I will need a new slab that is elevated to put the new unit on. So a visit to my local flea market.tool guy got me some good quality cement tools cheap.






I salvaged some tongue and groove pine boards.



sawed off the tongue and the groove to give me a 1 x 6.



I made a 3x3 form, set it in the area to see where or if I needed to dig. Spray painted an outline around the form.



You can see that it will be much higher than the old one.



All staked in and very little digging. It will have a decent slope for drainage.



This is as far as I got today before a thunderstorm came. Tomorrow I'll mix and pour the concrete and finish it. I'll also disconnect the old unit and get it out of my way.



I have a bid on a decent used unit in an on line auction, I hope I can get it cheap. A nice Lennox 3 ton unit 10 seer. A bunch of working units where removed and replaced at an apartment complex by a licensed contractor. At least I now a little about them, contractor said they where working, Freon reclaimed, and disconnected. I'm hopeful and getting ready for one of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Well after almost 11 year suing my my jet lathe, the bearing finally went, got it broken down will try and find replacements tomorrow. One bearing completely destroyed, the other two are wore but are fine but I am going to replace them since I have it all broken apart. Now if I could only find a tail stock the would hold up. I am on my 5th quill screw and 2nd complete tailstock. The 1236's tail stock quill screws are just not holding up, thank God they are not expensive. Cause I have patched the 5th screw and ordering a new one I guess.
jim

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@The100road Do you EAT those!


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> @The100road Do you EAT those!




Those are Morels. Very tasty!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> Today was registration day at college for my oldest so we drove up to St. Catherine's in St. Paul. She graduates in a couple weeks from high school. Looks like she's going to do fine. Not sure how dad's going to deal with it....





Tony said:


> Been there Colin. It's tough man, I'm not going to lie. We only have one, that's really tough! You'll make it though, just takes time my friend! Tony



In 2001 we took our Youngest son to Naval Academy. We had left him for The day and would get to see him at day end for 30 minutes and that would be it for 2 1/2 months. At one of the outside tables there was a young lady with her parents- both her and her mother were comforting dad who was distressed- tears running down his face. Very big step launching them -all that time-work-money and ultimately parents job is to shove them out of nest. Good luck Colin..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

Lou Currier said:


> @The100road Do you EAT those!



Yes!!!! They're so good. Morels in the spring and chanterelles in the fall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> In 2001 we took our Youngest son to Naval Academy. We had left him for The day and would get to see him at day end for 30 minutes and that would be it for 2 1/2 months. At one of the outside tables there was a young lady with her parents- both her and her mother were comforting dad who was distressed- tears running down his face. Very big step launching them -all that time-work-money and ultimately parents job is to shove them out of nest. Good luck Colin..



We'll make it. She's a good kid, got her head on straight and knows what she wants and what she has to do to get it. She's already planning her summer to get the most work hours to bank as much as she can for tuition. I'm hoping she'll take a little time to unwind but once she makes up her mind it's kinda hard to slow her down.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> We'll make it. She's a good kid, got her head on straight and knows what she wants and what she has to do to get it. She's already planning her summer to get the most work hours to bank as much as she can for tuition. I'm hoping she'll take a little time to unwind but once she makes up her mind it's kinda hard to slow her down.



I am sure she will. Our son Now resides in Houston- Masters in engineering- Goes all over the world. Raising kids is one helluva journey....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So today started with sleeping in a little. I had the window a.c. on and my house is nice and quiet since I live alone. I woke up and just layed in bed for awhile with a couple of my kitties, felt good. Had some coffee, got a workout in, and went outside and disconnected the old central air a.c. unit. Moved it out of my way and taped some plastic bags over the lines to keep them clean. I forgot how physical mixing cement in a wheelbarrow with a mason hoe is, lol. But i got the new elevated pad done.







I took all of my garbage to my work to throw it away in the dumpster. (Fringe benafit) And on the way home I stopped at a friend's shop to visit with him for awhile, we don't get to do that often enough. A couple of weeks back I saw a husqvarna 3120 chainsaw with a new bar and chain on Craigslist, I didn't have the cash and I knew he was looking for one so I sent him the link. He contacted the guy through email, and a week later he responded. So my friend says, take it home and check her out for me. I grinned, o boy, I get to play with a massive chain Saw! The motor is solid, has insane compression! But I'm gonna check her out and update the air filter to the new tall style paper filter instead of the short foam style. It's about 6 feet long as it sits in the back of my truck. Man I wished I would have had the money to buy it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

It's been a good day. Kids were misbehaving yesterday, and we dropped the parental hammer. No TV, no iPads, and no computers... they are gone! Made the kids go through their toys to put together a donation. Later this week, we're going to purge the 'high fructose corn syrup' section of the food pantry. 

Let the summer suffering begin!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

Uhmmm... back when I was a kid, we just got our asses whipped instead. Oddly enough it taught us to behave, without resorting to mood altering drugs, and we grew up fairly normal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I decided yesterday that I would do a "quick" oil change on my Jeep because I was due for one. I always have oil and filters on hand so that I am able to do a "quick" change without any problems. Famous last words. I got out my crawler and the sockets that I needed. Popped the hood and removed the old filter. Got up underneath the vehicle and proceeded to remove the drain plug......I'm not sure what happened, but for one reason or another, the drain plug rounded over like it was made of plastic. Wasn't over torqued because I use a torque wrench and tighten it to 25 lbs every time I do an oil change. Either way, it was rounded and rounded badly. No way it was coming off with a socket now. I dug the old filter out of the garbage and put it back in and went to the dealership to buy a new drain plug. $12.00. For a bolt!!!!! Anyway, I got the new one and drove the Jeep home to change the oil. Worked for a while to get the old plug out. Pliers, vise grips, channel locks....nothing would release this darned bolt and to make matters worse, everything was hot so I kept burning myself on the engine. Ended up pinching my arm and bruising it majorly (blood thinners help with the bruising) and finally had to remove the skid plates on the Jeep to get full access to the oil pan. The final resort was a pipe wrench which ended up working. I got the plug loose and lined up my drain pan. Well, the engine oil was hot and a little thinner than it is normally and of course, when I remove the plug, the oil shot out more than it usually does. All over my arm and the driveway. Hot oil isn't fun when it sprays all over you (already freshly bruised) arm. I slid the pan back in place and got the engine drained. The rest of the oil change was pretty uneventful and was quick after that. I was surprised that I was able to remove the skid plate so easily as the hardware was pretty rusted but that's why I use anti seize compound on everything on the rig. Makes removal a snap. Either way, I guess the bottom line here is that NOTHING is ever quick when you want it to be quick. Looking forward to the next 5000 kilometres so I can do another "quick" oil change.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## CWS

Kenbo said:


> Well, I decided yesterday that I would do a "quick" oil change on my Jeep because I was due for one. I always have oil and filters on hand so that I am able to do a "quick" change without any problems. Famous last words. I got out my crawler and the sockets that I needed. Popped the hood and removed the old filter. Got up underneath the vehicle and proceeded to remove the drain plug......I'm not sure what happened, but for one reason or another, the drain plug rounded over like it was made of plastic. Wasn't over torqued because I use a torque wrench and tighten it to 25 lbs every time I do an oil change. Either way, it was rounded and rounded badly. No way it was coming off with a socket now. I dug the old filter out of the garbage and put it back in and went to the dealership to buy a new drain plug. $12.00. For a bolt!!!!! Anyway, I got the new one and drove the Jeep home to change the oil. Worked for a while to get the old plug out. Pliers, vise grips, channel locks....nothing would release this darned bolt and to make matters worse, everything was hot so I kept burning myself on the engine. Ended up pinching my arm and bruising it majorly (blood thinners help with the bruising) and finally had to remove the skid plates on the Jeep to get full access to the oil pan. The final resort was a pipe wrench which ended up working. I got the plug loose and lined up my drain pan. Well, the engine oil was hot and a little thinner than it is normally and of course, when I remove the plug, the oil shot out more than it usually does. All over my arm and the driveway. Hot oil isn't fun when it sprays all over you (already freshly bruised) arm. I slid the pan back in place and got the engine drained. The rest of the oil change was pretty uneventful and was quick after that. I was surprised that I was able to remove the skid plate so easily as the hardware was pretty rusted but that's why I use anti seize compound on everything on the rig. Makes removal a snap. Either way, I guess the bottom line here is that NOTHING is ever quick when you want it to be quick. Looking forward to the next 5000 kilometres so I can do another "quick" oil change.


Maybe you should stick to making furniture and let the oil changes to the professionals. We know you can make awesome furniture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

CWS said:


> Maybe you should stick to making furniture and let the oil changes to the professionals. We know you can make awesome furniture.




ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. If I didn't enjoy working on my own vehicle I would definitely leave it up to the professionals. It was an adventure for sure.


----------



## CWS

Glad you enjoy that kind of stuff. Then I guess it is not work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1

Monster truck shows are always fun! Went to one at the Civic Center in Bismarck, ND years back... Air handlers weren't up to the job. Girl friend at the time got sick off the fumes, puked up a $30 lobster dinner. But otherwise it was a blast!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveHawk

My litte brother Glenn and I went fishing, he's fished the pro circuit so him 4 me 1 in the middle of a 90 deg day. Then he helped me set my new cellier trail cam up in my big buck honey hole. 1st time I've used a trail cam. But not my 1st rodeo at knowing where deer wil appear. And after that Glenn helped me with my wild pear tree set of a ladder stand 7 yard shot .

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Cam is set and im outta there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

It's 4am and me and my boy are loading on the bus for another day of travel. They tell us we'll be in Gettysburg by 1:30 this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MattW

Last morning of our holiday today. Been to Looe in Cornwall.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveHawk

Schro: there is a history in art exhibition in Gettysburg today I'm thinking of riding up there and seeing it. Some very good artist from around America around the world are going to be I shine their works.
It on Gettysburg college campus. If you all are looking for food. Great place is the Pike. Just ask everyone knows it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I found a couple of nice park bicycle tools on Craigslist cheap! $10.00 i sent the guy an email and was surprised that he called me back, I figured they where sold to someone else. The combined value is around $50.00. Park brand bicycle tools are considered the best by most professionals, I have some others of their tools, these will go nice with them.

The top tool is for holding a rear wheel gear cluster to take it apart.



The bottom tool is for removing pedal crank arms.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

MattW said:


> Last morning of our holiday today. Been to Looe in Cornwall.




You went to the Loo in Cornwall?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> I found a couple of nice park bicycle tools on Craigslist cheap! $10.00 i sent the guy an email and was surprised that he called me back, I figured they where sold to someone else. The combined value is around $50.00. Park brand bicycle tools are considered the best by most professionals, I have some others of their tools, these will go nice with them.
> 
> The top tool is for holding a rear wheel gear cluster to take it apart.
> View attachment 129283
> The bottom tool is for removing pedal crank arms.
> View attachment 129284




I'll trade you some wine corks for them?? 
We get to ride bikes here all year long!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

MattW said:


> Last morning of our holiday today. Been to Looe in Cornwall.



Pics bro....I'd love to see that place!


----------



## MattW

ripjack13 said:


> Pics bro....I'd love to see that place!


https://i.Rule #2/6Tqe4Yv.jpg 
This was the view from the holiday house we stayed in

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## MattW

Still got 4 days off work, so going to be making a start decorating the living room and dining room.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

DaveHawk said:


> Schro: there is a history in art exhibition in Gettysburg today I'm thinking of riding up there and seeing it. Some very good artist from around America around the world are going to be I shine their works.
> It on Gettysburg college campus. If you all are looking for food. Great place is the Pike. Just ask everyone knows it.




I'd Love to but we're on a tour with a schedule. Eating breakfast right now and then one more walk on the battlefield and we head off to Harper's ferry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk

Schroedc said:


> I'd Love to but we're on a tour with a schedule. Eating breakfast right now and then one more walk on the battlefield and we head off to Harper's ferry.


That's a good trip. A bit hot for sure. I made it up to Gettysburg College fro the art exhibition. It was very good. Modern artist depicting historical Rev war era paintings. I was able to drop in on my brother and Mom & Dad. Did about 200 miles on the bike for the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk

2nd trail cam pic came in at 7 Pm to my email. It's so nice to get them on the down load.
I'll be following this guy. In Va we can't bait so all pics will be pass through deer for the area. The time and date were a little screwed up and it quickly fixed itself.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Long day for me yesterday, worked both jobs, stupid hot and humid here, drove 50+ miles to go get a vintage schwinn bicycle that ended up being 2 bicycles. Saw some deer on the way, 2 baby raccoons, and I came around a bend in the road and saw what I thought where turkeys standing in the road, but as I got closer they where much bigger! Sand hill cranes, very cool. Got the bikes loaded and headed home. Got home after 11:00 And unloaded the bikes, one of the federal cats I feed brought me her babies to feed, pretty cute little buggers. All in all a good day.

1968 schwinn 5 speed tandem with drum brake. All original and will be restored.



Couple of new babies, still have blue grey eyes so the are very young. New mousers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DaveHawk

I started cleaning a painting yesterday. An Oliver Rhys The Varnish has darkened the painting substantially. After the cleaning the repairs will start. I hope to finish up the cleaning today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I cut some steel. This is for a future project.

Anybody care to guess what it might be?

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I cut some steel. This is for a future project.
> 
> Anybody care to guess what it might be?
> View attachment 129491 View attachment 129492



Anvil?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

woodtickgreg said:


> I cut some steel. This is for a future project.
> 
> Anybody care to guess what it might be?
> View attachment 129491 View attachment 129492


Wheel stop in the driveway


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Anvil?


DING DING DING!!!! WE HAVE A WINNER! Sorry no prize, just bragging rights, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> I cut some steel. This is for a future project.
> 
> Anybody care to guess what it might be?
> View attachment 129491 View attachment 129492



I figured a really short railway

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Just got back from number 5 in a row of back to back shows without any shop time (we got back yesterday from Washington DC and my wife does some of the shows by herself if I'm gone) and I have an issue I need to remedy immediately. I have no back stock, not a single pen outside this picture, the picture shows an issue I always try to avoid, plus I've got another show on Thursday and then I leave on Saturday for the Boundary Waters for a week and 2 shows while I'm gone/right after I get back.....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1

On a positive note... You're sellin lots of pens dude!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> On a positive note... You're sellin lots of pens dude!



I had one show with almost 5700 in sales in the 3 days of the show. Blew my mind....

Reactions: Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

That's cool! Didn't have to sleep in the van that weekend!!


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> That's cool! Didn't have to sleep in the van that weekend!!



Nope was at my in-laws place that weekend. They even cooked for my wife and I.


----------



## rocky1

That's even better yet!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Just got back from number 5 in a row of back to back shows without any shop time (we got back yesterday from Washington DC and my wife does some of the shows by herself if I'm gone) and I have an issue I need to remedy immediately. I have no back stock, not a single pen outside this picture, the picture shows an issue I always try to avoid, plus I've got another show on Thursday and then I leave on Saturday for the Boundary Waters for a week and 2 shows while I'm gone/right after I get back.....
> 
> View attachment 129668



I'll take that over a ton of inventory and no sales! That's awesome Colin! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Great day. My son and I picked up a 7 month old black lab (Buddy) then rode the HD to a BD party, meet up with great friends for a 60th celebration, misic and crabs.
We have worked with buddy 3 times today on jumping up on us and tugging on the leash. He's responding really good. He's a smart dog The Force is Strong with him.




in a week he should have the basics down. Between 6-9 months is the time to train a dog for basic skills and we got him before he would be a real challenge. Shelly just took him out for a walk she will be a little stricter, its a teacher thing lol

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

I thought it was starting off great when Moma said she wanted to climb on top.

Then I realized she meant a mountain.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Mills

Pretty good day. First day in the shop for my Gson then a "low country boil".

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Brink

We walked a bit today.

View of West Point


 

Looking at Storm King mountain


 

Moma cooling off in a brook


 

That's a good day. Add in 1500' rise, too

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Ray D

DaveHawk said:


> Great day. My son and I picked up a 7 month old black lab (Buddy) then rode the HD to a BD party, meet up with great friends for a 60th celebration, misic and crabs.
> We have worked with buddy 3 times today on jumping up on us and tugging on the leash. He's responding really good. He's a smart dog The Force is Strong with him.
> 
> 
> 
> in a week he should have the basics down. Between 6-9 months is the time to train a dog for basic skills and we got him before he would be a real challenge. Shelly just took him out for a walk she will be a little stricter, its a teacher thing lol
> 
> View attachment 130049
> 
> View attachment 130050
> 
> View attachment 130051
> 
> View attachment 130052



Nice looking dog Dave. I grew up in Maryland. I do miss the crab feasts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Ray D said:


> Nice looking dog Dave. I grew up in Maryland. I do miss the crab feasts.


Md crabs are hard to beat.


----------



## Schroedc

Started the day with a 147 rod portage through a swamp. Then canoed in the rain. Set up in the rain. I'm going to bed. Forecast for the next couple days looks like we can get dried out. We're right on the edge of cell coverage.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Long day, worked both jobs and then went to a shop that I frequent for work and picked up a Atlas/Craftsman 12" metal lathe for reselling for parts. It was .missing the motor, and the gearbox had one shaft removed, but the rest of it is in great shape for parts, even the Bed! Got 3 chucks with it and an original owners manual. Nice covers, and a wood working banjo with rest that looks like a delta. Took it all apart to load into my truck. Didn't get home till 8:30, eating dinner as I type this. Wanna see it?
Gonna try and sell it all.
Here's some pics.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Long day, worked both jobs and then went to a shop that I frequent for work and picked up a Atlas/Craftsman 12" metal lathe for reselling for parts. It was .missing the motor, and the gearbox had one shaft removed, but the rest of it is in great shape for parts, even the Bed! Got 3 chucks with it and an original owners manual. Nice covers, and a wood working banjo with rest that looks like a delta. Took it all apart to load into my truck. Didn't get home till 8:30, eating dinner as I type this. Wanna see it?
> Gonna try and sell it all.
> Here's some pics.
> 
> View attachment 130181 View attachment 130182 View attachment 130183 View attachment 130184 View attachment 130185 View attachment 130186 View attachment 130187 View attachment 130188



Awesome score Greg!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Awesome score Greg!! Tony


I'm hoping the parts will help some guy fix up his metal lathe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

No fish, rained off and on all day but the sunset was beautiful.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Monday night after work I rough processed a bunch of poplar boards I had on hand to make a shelf in the basement for the craftsman metal lathe parts. When the parts are sold I will use it for the usual household crap in the basement, lol.

The boards didn't shrink much during drying, these are probably 10 years dry, lol. True 2x6 and 1 inch boards


 Nice thick boards. One board had some dry white mold on it from when it was first cut, the Stanley 82 scraper took it right off.


 Ripping out some 2 1/2" x 1" boards for the shelf frames.


 Boards for the shelf frames ripped.



Next to rip out some 2x4's for the uprights.


 Voila! 2x4, lol



Next is cutting the plywood for the shelves, salvaged that from work. I love re-purposing things. Cost for this shelf will be zero.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

I've got the flu, or pink eye...
Anyway, there's no way I can make it to the tractor shop.


My first day off just for me to do what I want in a couple years.

I've been looking forward to this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## CWS

My day is good so far, but meeting @Sidecar for breakfast. Hard to tell what happens then.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> I've got the flu, or pink eye...
> Anyway, there's no way I can make it to the tractor shop.
> 
> 
> My first day off just for me to do what I want in a couple years.
> 
> I've been looking forward to this...


I think you got the sick and tired disease.
SICK AND TIRED OF WORKING!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I took the day off as well. Went to the office for about a half hour to take care of a couple things, having breakfast now. Going to go to an estate salethen Shop time! Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> I think you got the sick and tired disease.
> SICK AND TIRED OF WORKING!!!!



Got medicine for that

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Just got out of the BWCA, we're going to spend a night at a campground and head home tomorrow morning. Oh my god, the hot water shower was amazing. Then I need to get cracking, got two milling jobs, all the @Don Ratcliff wood to process, and while I was gone got an order for another 1000 pens I'll have to dye the blanks for. And a 150 pen initial order that's going into an international catalog and online place that does several million a year in total sales so hopefully it'll be good for me.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Just got out of the BWCA, we're going to spend a night at a campground and head home tomorrow morning. Oh my god, the hot water shower was amazing. Then I need to get cracking, got two milling jobs, all the @Don Ratcliff wood to process, and while I was gone got an order for another 1000 pens I'll have to dye the blanks for. And a 150 pen initial order that's going into an international catalog and online place that does several million a year in total sales so hopefully it'll be good for me.



1000 pens?!?!?! What will you do after Tuesday? Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> 1000 pens?!?!?! What will you do after Tuesday? Tony



Those all have to be dyed first, it'll take a number of runs in the vacuum chamber, maybe time to finish the 12 inch diameter, five foot tall one.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Those all have to be dyed first, it'll take a number of runs in the vacuum chamber, maybe time to finish the 12 inch diameter, five foot tall one.....



Getting a 55 gallon drum of Simlar?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Getting a 55 gallon drum of Simlar?



Cactus juice for those. I don't know how much I'm going to buy, I have three gallons of blue ready plus three gallons clear so probably enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Curtis will be happy to hear that! Tony


----------



## Sidecar

CWS said:


> My day is good so far, but meeting @Sidecar for breakfast. Hard to tell what happens then.


We never got confused !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk

On a ride with 6 friends all back roads through Gettysburg and parts of Pa. Few wiggles on the snakes.
My cell cam is starting to pay off. A few does couple small bucks and a nice son of a 14 point shot 4 uears ago. Once he finishes growing the bone I'll decide if he's a shooter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Thought it was starting great.
Then I realized Moma wants a DUCK

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DaveHawk

Brink said:


> Thought it was starting great.
> Then I realized Moma wants a DUCK
> 
> View attachment 130377


What did you think it was going to be ?


----------



## Brink

DaveHawk said:


> What did you think it was going to be ?



Well, when she whispered in my ear early this morning, I really thought she wanted a truck

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ray D

DaveHawk said:


> On a ride with 6 friends all back roads through Gettysburg and parts of Pa. Few wiggles on the snakes.
> My cell cam is starting to pay off. A few does couple small bucks and a nice son of a 14 point shot 4 uears ago. Once he finishes growing the bone I'll decide if he's a shooter.
> 
> View attachment 130374
> 
> View attachment 130375
> 
> View attachment 130376


Good looking buck. Time to get my cameras in the woods. Our drawing results were just posted so we know where we will be hunting. Public land for us so only ElCheapo cams go out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A great day so far, first day of the holiday weekend and I wanted to do something for me for fun. So I slept in a little so I was well rested, got up and checked in here for the qotw while I was waking up with my coffee. Got a nice workout in and then went for a bike ride (bicycle) on one of my favorite paved riding trails, did 20 miles so just a nice relaxing ride but still physical. Came home a bit ago, warmed up some leftover chicken, and now I think I'm going to chill on the couch and play on the computer the rest of the night. I have a bunch of projects that need working on but today was for me, I can work on the other stuff tomorrow. Kind of a work life balance thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> Well, when she whispered in my ear early this morning, I really thought she wanted a truck



She whispered "dUCK" in your ear early in the morning and your monkey brain in the confusion thought "trUCK"


7 or 8 more stoopid things like that and @Tclem might lose his dunce cap of woodbarter to the primate. 

Go listen to Rodney Carringtons song "rhymes with truck"... 

Stoopid monkey... truck.... phhhh

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> She whispered "dUCK" in your ear early in the morning and your monkey brain in the confusion thought "trUCK"
> 
> 
> 7 or 8 more stoopid things like that and @Tclem might lose his dunce cap of woodbarter to the primate.
> 
> Go listen to Rodney Carringtons song "rhymes with truck"...
> 
> Stoopid monkey... truck.... phhhh



You know, you're right. At 5am, what was I thinking. She has a perfectly fine, 210,000 mile PT Cruiser. Why would she ever want a truck?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> You know, you're right. At 5am, what was I thinking. She has a perfectly fine, 210,000 mile PT Cruiser. Why would she ever want a truck?


Only 6 or 7 more stoopid things to go...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Only 6 or 7 more stoopid things to go...



Today, or cumulatively?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> Today, or cumulatively?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> She whispered "dUCK" in your ear early in the morning and your monkey brain in the confusion thought "trUCK"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 or 8 more stoopid things like that and @Tclem might lose his dunce cap of woodbarter to the primate.
> 
> Go listen to Rodney Carringtons song "rhymes with truck"...
> 
> Stoopid monkey... truck.... phhhh



That is a great song!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Got a week of vacation. Tons of projects ( most will not get done) plan to mill some logs.
I have a walnut log that I really want to open up. Will get some pictures if it happens. Been a great day

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Gails family in this weekend so we to her niece to the Bronx Zoo. WE ran in to @Brink and family....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Wow...I never knew brink was so photogenic.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

My day went to crap early. I got halfway through cutting a log of the ambrosia maple I scored the other day and the chainsaw pooped out. So I packed it up and went inside to help the wife clean under the fridge. I think the compressor is on its way out...

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## rocky1

Well my day was going pretty good, then I decided to get out and enjoy the 90o weather and go mow the Sister-In-Law's yard since her worthless son won't come out and mow his mother's grass. He'll borrow her mower to go mow his mother-in-law's yard, but won't mow hers when he brings it back. Somehow the logic, or maybe it's the lack of testicles required to put his wife in her place, eludes me. 

At any rate... I was down there buzzing around on the Kubota making mulch out of knee deep grass, when suddenly the mower started making strange noises and the blades quit going round and round!

NOT EVEN A LITTLE BIT IMPRESSED with this B_S_!! Been down this road before, and it is not even remotely a cheap fix. Last time I walked out of the Kubota dealer with a brown paper sack the size you used to pack your lunch in, and a receipt for nearly $600 in parts to overhaul the gear box. But that was 5 - 6 years ago!!

Looking up prices, this evening, the bevel gears alone are now over $500 for the set, if I need the shaft again - $138 for that, and the overhaul kit with bearings and seals is $150. And, since it's blown up twice now, and it's got some serious use and abuse over the years, wherein wear on other gears and shafts, and what not become a factor in half ass overhauls. I'm not real sure it's wise to try and overhaul it again, wherein I'm thinking I'm time and money ahead to simply go ahead and bite the bullet and buy the complete gear box for $1220. 

Happy 2nd of July!!

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Wow...I never knew brink was so photogenic.....



You did to know!
I keep sending you my calendars.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lets be real and show what the pictures of your calendar shoot look like before getting airbrushed ya big phoney...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## CWS

This tread is getting scary.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

It just keeps getting better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Well my day was going pretty good, then I decided to get out and enjoy the 90o weather and go mow the Sister-In-Law's yard since her worthless son won't come out and mow his mother's grass. He'll borrow her mower to go mow his mother-in-law's yard, but won't mow hers when he brings it back. Somehow the logic, or maybe it's the lack of testicles required to put his wife in her place, eludes me.
> 
> At any rate... I was down there buzzing around on the Kubota making mulch out of knee deep grass, when suddenly the mower started making strange noises and the blades quit going round and round!
> 
> NOT EVEN A LITTLE BIT IMPRESSED with this B_S_!! Been down this road before, and it is not even remotely a cheap fix. Last time I walked out of the Kubota dealer with a brown paper sack the size you used to pack your lunch in, and a receipt for nearly $600 in parts to overhaul the gear box. But that was 5 - 6 years ago!!
> 
> Looking up prices, this evening, the bevel gears alone are now over $500 for the set, if I need the shaft again - $138 for that, and the overhaul kit with bearings and seals is $150. And, since it's blown up twice now, and it's got some serious use and abuse over the years, wherein wear on other gears and shafts, and what not become a factor in half ass overhauls. I'm not real sure it's wise to try and overhaul it again, wherein I'm thinking I'm time and money ahead to simply go ahead and bite the bullet and buy the complete gear box for $1220.
> 
> Happy 2nd of July!!



My '65 John Deere 110 keeps plugging along, just replace a bearing every now and then


----------



## Schroedc

I was carrying something kinda heavy today and sneezed. Now I'm laying here, can't move, hoping this isn't the time I'll have no choice but surgery for my back and my wife threw out my leftover painkillers from last time so I'm a wee bit uncomfortable.

Right when I need to be in the shop, and milling lots of stuff. And dress rehearsal Monday night for the community theater summer play. Some days....

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I was carrying something kinda heavy today and sneezed. Now I'm laying here, can't move, hoping this isn't the time I'll have no choice but surgery for my back and my wife threw out my leftover painkillers from last time so I'm a wee bit uncomfortable.
> 
> Right when I need to be in the shop, and milling lots of stuff. And dress rehearsal Monday night for the community theater summer play. Some days....



Don't push it Colin, if you need to rest do that!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Don't push it Colin, if you need to rest do that!! Tony



Hoping that I'll wake up tomorrow and it'll be gone but not likely. Was supposed to mill 10 walnuts tomorrow but guessing that isn't happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I hate when that happens. Lift heavy things all day long. Sneeze the wrong way and fall on the floor writhing in pain. Hot bath and a good masseuse. Doctors orders....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

I feel your pain...haven't had much shop time lately because my back has been killing me. Waiting on the insurance to stop playing their games so I can get an MRI that I'm sure will show nothing but another surgery ...ugh! Take it easy.


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> My '65 John Deere 110 keeps plugging along, just replace a bearing every now and then



Well, I could probably pick up your 110 John Deere and tip it and it's occasional bearing over! So there!!  

Just ordered a $400 part for my skidsteer from one of your neighbors Friday too! Aggravatin wore out, broke down, worthless, mechanical pieces of debris!


But, I do know how you feel bud, and it SUCKS!! Fought neck problems for 30+ years, somewhere about the C7/T1 interchange, all I have to do is sleep with my head turned the wrong way and not enough pillow under it. Was washing under my arm and turned my head in the shower one time, and it popped out. As in left arm and hand went completely numb, when it popped out. 

Finally figured out how to put it back in place myself, way cheaper than going to a chiropractor or doing surgery. It goes out, I find a couch arm to apply pressure and roll my head around to get it to pop back in. If that doesn't work, I do 3 - 4 Alleve, take a nap with pillows stuffed under a specific spot at the intersection of my left shoulder blade and my spine, and I wake up better. Couple days it's all worked out, and I'm good as I was before I fell apart. Used to be able to pop it back in easy, grab the top of the door trim, pull down a little, and turn my head, but I can't relax enough in my old age to get there anymore. Seems more and more I must go to sleep to relax enough to slide it back in place.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Well, I could probably pick up your 110 John Deere and tip it and it's occasional bearing over! So there!!
> 
> Just ordered a $400 part for my skidsteer from one of your neighbors Friday too! Aggravatin wore out, broke down, worthless, mechanical pieces of debris!
> 
> 
> But, I do know how you feel bud, and it SUCKS!! Fought neck problems for 30+ years, somewhere about the C7/T1 interchange, all I have to do is sleep with my head turned the wrong way and not enough pillow under it. Was washing under my arm and turned my head in the shower one time, and it popped out. As in left arm and hand went completely numb, when it popped out.
> 
> Finally figured out how to put it back in place myself, way cheaper than going to a chiropractor or doing surgery. It goes out, I find a couch arm to apply pressure and roll my head around to get it to pop back in. If that doesn't work, I do 3 - 4 Alleve, take a nap with pillows stuffed under a specific spot at the intersection of my left shoulder blade and my spine, and I wake up better. Couple days it's all worked out, and I'm good as I was before I fell apart. Used to be able to pop it back in easy, grab the top of the door trim, pull down a little, and turn my head, but I can't relax enough in my old age to get there anymore. Seems more and more I must go to sleep to relax enough to slide it back in place.



My issue is at the L5/S1 disk. It's come and gone but this time I think it may have gone too far. My legs have that pins and needles feeling like when your foot falls asleep and every time I move at all in any direction I get an electric bolt of pain shooting into my hips. This sucks.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Yup...you got the L5 S1 disease :sad: had that on fused already

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> Yup...you got the L5 S1 disease:sad: had that on fused already
> 
> View attachment 130746



Hope bad was the surgery? Recovery time?


----------



## Lou Currier

@Schroedc That was my third one and it sucked for the first week...lots of muscle spasms that would drop me to the floor. Overall not bad, not really painful. The discectomy was a lot easier to recover from. First few days were slow and sore but I was back to work in a week.


----------



## rocky1

I feel for you, that lower back is nothing to sneeze at either. Blown that one out a time or two, and it'll take your breath away. 

Have heard mixed reports on the surgery, frequently from the from the same folks. Some of them good, some of them bad, most of them complained the first time or two, usually by about the third one they all claim they got it right that time. 

Good luck, and best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

[QUOTE="rocky1, post: 431467, member: 3935"Have heard mixed reports on the surgery, frequently from the from the same folks. Some of them good, some of them bad, most of them complained the first time or two, usually by about the third one they all claim they got it right that time.[/QUOTE]

That's about right! Now I'm working on the L4 L5


----------



## woodtickgreg

L4 L5 was mine, microdiscectomy fixed it, years of back pain gone!


----------



## Sprung

My, aren't we all broken messes! L4 L5 S1 here. 

@Schroedc - how're you doing today?


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> My, aren't we all broken messes! L4 L5 S1 here.
> 
> @Schroedc - how're you doing today?



Sitting in urgent care, waiting to see someone.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Sidecar

Oh it's a dandy day !!!!!
Ol @CWS come by the hill and dropped off a dust collector and dinner !!! Soon to be worked up into cucumber , onion & vinegar !!!
Thanks Curt !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950

Kathie had to have 2,3 and 4 fused. Follow the instructions.


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Kathie had to have 2,3 and 4 fused. Follow the instructions.



I don't think it's a DIY job.
Maybe for @DKMD, but not the rest of us

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

Brink said:


> I don't think it's a DIY job.
> Maybe for @DKMD, but not the rest of us



Wonder what he charges for shop calls?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

gman2431 said:


> Wonder what he charges for shop calls?



Wonder if he takes wood in payment....

Just got back, Prednisone and painkillers for a week. Follow up with another doc next week.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Without surgery the pain never go's away but if you are diligent about pain management you can get by. I crush 3,4 &5L when I was 28. 39 years later still managing the pain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Wonder if he takes wood in payment....
> 
> Just got back, Prednisone and painkillers for a week. Follow up with another doc next week.



Doc who fixed my jaw when I was a kid did


----------



## gman2431

Brink said:


> Doc who fixed my jaw when I was a kid did



Sounds like @DKMD needs to get us here at wood barter a pricing list in wood....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

gman2431 said:


> Sounds like @DKMD needs to get us here at wood barter a pricing list in wood....



I didn't mention, it was black walnut and Corian, looked just like a new kitchen

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CWS

Yes I had a good day in Vinton county with sidecar. I think I am wiser now but I don't remember why. He has probably the best front porch I have ever b.s. ed on.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D

Sidecar said:


> Oh it's a dandy day !!!!!
> Ol @CWS come by the hill and dropped off a dust collector and dinner !!! Soon to be worked up into cucumber , onion & vinegar !!!
> Thanks Curt !!!
> 
> View attachment 130760



Good stuff! Haven't had that in years. It was great chilled.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Guess who

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

I'm guessing that's sidecar @CWS. You said you had a good time b.s.ing on the porch but that sign is clearly saying that it is forbidden. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Ray D said:


> I'm guessing that's sidecar @CWS. You said you had a good time b.s.ing on the porch but that sign is clearly saying that it is forbidden. Lol


That doesn't apply to some people. He is one of my groupies so I can't do anything wrong.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Don't ask don't tell!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Ray D said:


> Good stuff! Haven't had that in years. It was great chilled.



We call it refrigerator pickle up here in the North.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Finally got to sleep about 3am, woke up in shooting pain about 730, decided F#[email protected] this and drive myself about 40 minutes to the good hospital for urgent care. Sat there about three hours waiting to be seen since today was broken bone, heart attach, and cuts requiring stitches day there. Finally saw someone, they set up referrals to physical therapy and a back doctor and gave me Prednisone and Percodan, so far things are starting to loosen up but that could be the meds making me not care....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> I don't think it's a DIY job.
> Maybe for @DKMD, but not the rest of us



It's pretty much color by numbers

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> It's pretty much color by numbers



I'm color blind, now what?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> I'm color blind, now what?



Just stay inside the lines and wing it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

4 stops into a 41 stop day. Not good so far! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> 4 stops into a 41 stop day. Not good so far! Tony
> View attachment 130820



Needs a little air....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Needs a little air....



How are you feeling today Colin?


----------



## rocky1

Today started pretty good, phone call this morning, won local Tea Party fund raiser raffle, choice of 3 guns, I picked the Smith & Wesson M&P Sport II in 5.56. already have an AR but I already have 3 - 870 shotguns and I didn't like the looks of the little Kimber hammerless revolver. 

Then I got in the Durango and the AC fan quit overnight. Worked when I parked it last night, nothing this morning. Fuses and relays are all good. Went to town to get my gun, gun store didn't have it in stock, have to wait until end of the week to get that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sidecar

Been a dandy day , wandered over to ol @CWS s camp , Diana made sure our crawls were full , never leave there hungry ! 
Went out to the shop for a short bit , learned some things and noticed ol Curt put a box of cool wood on the floor , I know it's a trick to keep from look'n up ! Cool stuff outta my reach , had to get down the road though Curt was fix'n to glue up a box he's build'n and it's not gonna be a wam bam thank ya mam glue'n ! ........ He's gonna have that stuff places only sawdust and chiggers seem to go ...... 
Oh yeah ..... Diana gave me an old timey pickle receipe , it's good stuff fellas !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Researched fan problem on Durango, figured I'd start with the switch, trying to figure out how to get it out, found thread on same problem, Dodge tech said it's the fan resistor, common problem on those. $10 part, it's on the way. Checked and it's an easy fix, 2 screws on passenger's side floorboard, has been replaced before. Original wiring harness is 14 gauge wire, smokes the wire an inch or two back into the harness when it fries, so they come with 6 inches of harness to cut back and replace that. 12 gauge wire on those, and they're all green wires, so it's been replaced and should be a simple 2 screws unplug and plug new part in repair.

However... old man said brakes went out on his 06 Chevy 3500, mechanic is coming out in the morning to fix that, I get to assist him. Little fart only has one arm, but he's a pretty decent mechanic regardless. Amazes me at the things he does accomplish. Then I took the 2012 3500 to lunch and mud in the rims was shaking it pretty good on the way back to the office, so I decided to wash the rims out, and noticed the rear rotors are a little chewed up on it, started looking closer, and we got 2 of them to replace brakes on all 4 wheels. Yee Haa!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> 4 stops into a 41 stop day. Not good so far! Tony
> View attachment 130820



Did you ask the tire shop if they could put a boot in that?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Worked most of the day in the rain, not fun. But I did win a couple of schwinn bikes and an old Montgomery ward 3 speed bike in an online auction! That made the day a little better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> How are you feeling today Colin?



Between the drugs and a visit to the chiropractor I can move again, the side effects from the Prednisone are screwing me up. Plus some personal items stressing me today. Did manage to get about 100 blanks cut, the kits out of the bags and sorted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Thought it was going to be great night.

Then I realized what Moma went shopping for.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Brink said:


> Thought it was going to be great night.
> 
> Then I realized what Moma went shopping for.
> 
> View attachment 130887



you mean it wasn't thongs? i'd be bummed too!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

vegas urban lumber said:


> you mean it wasn't thongs



That's what I heard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Brink said:


> That's what I heard



yes i've been guilty of selective hearing when it comes to my wife as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

vegas urban lumber said:


> yes i've been guilty of selective hearing when it comes to my wife as well.



Me, too.


But not with your wife, with mine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Crappy day at work was made better with a nice bicycle score, all very nice. They just need serviced, cleaned, and 2 of them need tires and tubes, maybe a cable or 2 if I don't like the way they work. Then sell em. I was going to part out a couple of them but they are to nice. 2 schwinn and a very old all original Montgomery wards 3 speed with parts from France. 

Estate sale.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

@Brink I'm really thinking you need to look into hearing aids at least for at home use.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

His hearing is probably fine, he just hears what he wants to hear, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> His hearing is probably fine, he just hears what he wants to hear, lol.



Like all of us me thinks!


----------



## Spinartist

@woodtickgreg
How long you letting that concrete pad cure before you put the a/c unit back in??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Royal Poinciana's are abloom in south Florida!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

Obviously he ain't in Florida! (_Insert sweating your ass off smiley here!_)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I would ask if the bees worked them things, but it's hot enough up here, I don't need any reason to be 350 miles closer to the equator!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> @woodtickgreg
> How long you letting that concrete pad cure before you put the a/c unit back in??
> 
> View attachment 130898


Actually I got the a.c. and set it on the pad, thought I was all good to go. I talked to a couple of hvac guys to have it charged up and got the bad news and learned a thing or three. Mainly not to buy a unit that takes R22 refrigerant!! It has gone way up as they are trying to phase it out. It would have cost $700 just for the refrigerant to charge it, not including labor!!! So the unit was sold on Craigslist and the pad waits for me to save my pennies for a new modern unit that takes cheaper coolant.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> I would ask if the bees worked them things, but it's hot enough up here, I don't need any reason to be 350 miles closer to the equator!




I bee-lieve the bees do work them.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

That would make for some nice tasting honey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Never heard of royal poinciana honey was part of the reason for asking Lou. Not unusual for plants to not produce nectar, many don't; the bees will however work them for pollen. Bahia grass, pine trees, blueberries, most vegetables don't. Then there are those that are largely dependent on weather conditions like the maple. Drier weather the maple will not produce nectar, I have seen the bees make 30 - 40 lbs. of honey on it when gets enough water however. (_Great tasting stuff too, tastes like Mrs. Butterworth's syrup. Has that buttery flavor to it and all._)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Thought it was starting out great.
Sitting on the deck, being a nuisance on a forum, when Moma takes me by the hand and says "it's been a while" and takes me inside.

Been a while since she cracked open a double yoke egg

Reactions: Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Thought it was starting out great.
> Sitting on the deck, being a nuisance on a forum, when Moma takes me by the hand and says "it's been a while" and takes me inside.
> 
> Been a while since she cracked open a double yoke egg
> 
> View attachment 131112




Oh my god buddy, these posts are hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Never heard of royal poinciana honey was part of the reason for asking Lou. Not unusual for plants to not produce nectar, many don't; the bees will however work them for pollen. Bahia grass, pine trees, blueberries, most vegetables don't. Then there are those that are largely dependent on weather conditions like the maple. Drier weather the maple will not produce nectar, I have seen the bees make 30 - 40 lbs. of honey on it when gets enough water however. (_Great tasting stuff too, tastes like Mrs. Butterworth's syrup. Has that buttery flavor to it and all._)




I stopped a few times the past couple days to admire the royal Poinciana trees all abloom & didn't see any bee's buzzing around the flowers.
So may-bee they don't produce anything bees can use.


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Like all of us me thinks!


When I left for breakfast with the guys this morning I heard my wife say I was awesome. When I got back I found out she said it was awesome I was leaving.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

You never know Lee... weather conditions can affect most plants as well.

Crepe Myrtle typically don't attract bees, this year up here, the bees have had them wrapped up.

Maple has to have water, lots of water to produce, Bee Inspector used to say, "If your road ditches are full, they'll have a nectar flow on the maple. If they aren't, all they're gonna make is pollen."

Gallberry has to have hot days and warm nights. Temperature gets much below 55 degrees at night, the bloom will not only not produce, it will blight and fall off.

Palmetto if the weather gets Hot and Dry, or if you get seriously cool nights, the bloom will blight and die.

Clover and Alfalfa out in the Dakotas has to have hot days and cool nights, and the length of daylight has to be correct before it will set bloom and produce. Get a late spring it may start blooming at 6 inches high. Get an early spring it may be 2 feet deep before it starts. The one thing you can count however, is it won't produce in earnest until the third week of June. Put your finger in the middle of the third week on the calendar, look 3 days either way, and that's when you better be ready to start stacking boxes on them!

Orange trees can look good all over down there, sand ridge through the middle of the state will produce twice as much honey as trees towards the coast. They're all growing in sand, they're all irrigated, fertilized, sprayed in the same fashion, with the same chemicals, same trees. Some produce, some don't. Had one location down there in Bowling Green, 30 acres of the most beautiful old growth trees you ever wanted to look at. It's sitting in the middle of a phosphate mine, not another hive of bees for miles. Had bees in there 10 - 12 years, made a 30 lb. average on them 1 year. All the other years, they barely make a living. Why, is beyond me! Only thing we did different the one year was move the bees about 40 yards, because he was going to clean the irrigation ditch they sit beside. By the same respect, had bees in Avon Park and Sebring where there would be 2 - 3 hives to the acre for miles, and make 70 - 80 lbs. in 10 days. Had bees in Zolfo Springs did the same thing. Yet had yards 2 - 3 miles away where they didn't have competition, and they wouldn't make honey.

Blueberries in the Northeast will produce, and make honey. Blueberries here, pollen only.

The joys of nature!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Interesting Rocky.


----------



## rocky1

It'll keep you scratching your head, that's for sure! Just went to check a yard down in Mayo on Friday. About 45 miles SW of us. Doing pollination on a late field of watermelons. Normally we'd be feeding down there to keep them from starving to death, this year they're still making honey and growing bigger! Better hives have made 10 - 15 lbs. in the last couple weeks. It's absolutely crazy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Thought it was going to be a great evening.

Moma da Brink texted me, said she's going to get dirty with an animal tonight...

Then I realized she's going to an after hours adult program at the Bronx zoo.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink

It was going well, up until lunch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yum, penicillin!!! And mystery meat, that's ok, mustard makes everything better, almost as good as ketchup.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Yum, penicillin!!! And mystery meat, that's ok, mustard makes everything better, almost as good as ketchup.



Moma had a party after work, got in a 1:00 am. I told her I'd make my lunch in the morning. 

Now I wish she let me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Moma had a party after work, got in a 1:00 am. I told her I'd make my lunch in the morning.
> 
> Now I wish she let me



That's a St Paddy's day hot dog...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Another early morning suggestion
Head's buffed and pipes are clean

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice old gold wing, how about a full pic?
Is it yours?


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice old gold wing, how about a full pic?
> Is it yours?



Yes, it's mine

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice early gold wing, it'll run forever! Love the butt bucket seats, lol.
What a cool bike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well today was an unusual day, one of the runs I was on to pick up some steel from the supplier has a landscape company next door to it. The do everything there, including tree removal. The cut the logs short and just pile them up, when they have a massive pile they hire an outfit to come in with a tub grinder and they turn them all into mulch for the business.
Kinda hard to tell from the pics but the grinder has a log grapple on it to load it. If you enlarge the pic you can see debris flying everywhere in the air! You definitely don't want to be near this machine while it's running.


 
That was the kinda cool part of the day, the weird part was that this was my last day at this employer. They weren't going to give me an increase and I could not keep working at the wage I was making. So I posted my resume with the state. I started getting calls right away. Found a job, got hired, all set to start. Another employer calls and says we want to interview you right away! Better offer, hired on the spot, more money. And they will let me do some machining when I'm not driving and get some overtime too. This means I can probably quit my part time job eventually and just work one job. I can have a life again! Get to spend more time in my shop! And the place that hired me has a pattern making shop, just wait till you see the pics of the machines in there, smallest jointed is 16" and this shop has a water jet and many cbc machines. This shop is right up my alley !!! I start Monday, a new chapter in my life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Lou Currier

@woodtickgreg congrats...that thing is a wood chipper on steroids

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lou Currier said:


> @woodtickgreg congrats...that thing is a wood chipper on steroids


You see those big logs on the ground? They drop em in whole, just as they are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

@woodtickgreg That is greatness, congratulations! Did you fog through the pile of logs for anything good before they shredded them? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Well today was an unusual day, one of the runs I was on to pick up some steel from the supplier has a landscape company next door to it. The do everything there, including tree removal. The cut the logs short and just pile them up, when they have a massive pile they hire an outfit to come in with a tub grinder and they turn them all into mulch for the business.
> Kinda hard to tell from the pics but the grinder has a log grapple on it to load it. If you enlarge the pic you can see debris flying everywhere in the air! You definitely don't want to be near this machine while it's running.
> View attachment 131668
> That was the kinda cool part of the day, the weird part was that this was my last day at this employer. They weren't going to give me an increase and I could not keep working at the wage I was making. So I posted my resume with the state. I started getting calls right away. Found a job, got hired, all set to start. Another employer calls and says we want to interview you right away! Better offer, hired on the spot, more money. And they will let me do some machining when I'm not driving and get some overtime too. This means I can probably quit my part time job eventually and just work one job. I can have a life again! Get to spend more time in my shop! And the place that hired me has a pattern making shop, just wait till you see the pics of the machines in there, smallest jointed is 16" and this shop has a water jet and many cbc machines. This shop is right up my alley !!! I start Monday, a new chapter in my life.




Congratulations on the new job. I hope that it's everything that you hope it will be and then some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> @woodtickgreg That is greatness, congratulations! Did you fog through the pile of logs for anything good before they shredded them? Tony


No I have never approached them for permission to dig through the pile. I know they are all yard tree's, cur relatively short. Probably some good turning stock in there. They do this a couple of times a year. I'm not hurting for wood right now so I never asked. Maybe someday. But I was just fascinated by the tub grinder. If you have never seen on running it is just a beast!! Stuff was flying everywhere!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Moma asked me if I like fat bottom girls, and that she had a big surprise for me...

But one again, I misunderstood her.

Needless to say, today is starting out slow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Moma woke me up, said she wanted me to make her hot.

After I took care of that, I thought I'd hang out with all my WB friends.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> Moma woke me up, said she wanted me to make her hot.
> 
> After I took care of that, I thought I'd hang out with all my WB friends.
> 
> View attachment 131762
> 
> View attachment 131763



Tell Momma Brink to come here! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I started a new job this week, I got a better opportunity, better pay, possibility of getting some overtime, etc. I was stagnant in the old job, wasn't ever going to improve. So now I drive a smaller, nicer truck for better pay, what's not to like about that. And the shop is out in the country, I look across a large pond everyday, see the turtles sunning themselves and the herons stalking food. I see deer in the fields too, saw a nice buck in velvet yesterday. The company makes vacume molds for making foam parts for cars etc. The start from full size patterns and go through several processes to get to the end product. This means the at have a full wood working pattern shop! I'll start a new thread with pics of that, very cool old iron.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony

Sounds like a sweet gig, congratulations! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Sounds like a sweet gig, congratulations! Tony


There's perks too! Check out the other thread with the pattern making shop!
Full machine shop too! I think I'm going to like it here, the bosses are nice too!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Do I say "too" too much? Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClintW

Moved into my new place in the Twin Cities yesterday. Neighborhood seems nice and quite. Was quite surprised as when I looked at the place last it had old carpet. They said they were gonna remove it to show the old wooden floor underneath, house was built in 1930s. From the corner they had pulled up I could tell it was maple. 
Got here and see it's quite a beautiful floor! Who would have every covered it!

Nearly the entire floor has this frequency of BEM! Alot of curly too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc

ClintW said:


> Moved into my new place in the Twin Cities yesterday. Neighborhood seems nice and quite. Was quite surprised as when I looked at the place last it had old carpet. They said they were gonna remove it to show the old wooden floor underneath, house was built in 1930s. From the corner they had pulled up I could tell it was maple.
> Got here and see it's quite a beautiful floor! Who would have every covered it!
> 
> Nearly the entire floor has this frequency of BEM! Alot of curly too!
> View attachment 131976



What part of the Cities are you in? I grew up just north of Penn Ave and Highway 62 in South Minneapolis


----------



## ClintW

Hazel Park. North of 94 right in central St. Paul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ClintW said:


> Hazel Park. North of 94 right in central St. Paul.



My brother lives over that way. Let me know if you ever want to road trip down to my shop for a visit, I'm just a couple hours away. Next weekend we're doing an open couple days for milling up a bunch of Koa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> My brother lives over that way. Let me know if you ever want to road trip down to my shop for a visit, I'm just a couple hours away. Next weekend we're doing an open couple days for milling up a bunch of Koa.




Make sure to post picts!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Day started off well!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!


Then the fire trucks came!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Day staring of well!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 131995



Happy birthday Lee! Enjoy your day! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

not going so well. 

today is- 


 

I've never been punched this much in one day

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Happy Birthday Lee!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Happy birthday Lee. If I knew you were still having them I would have sent you a present. Stay safe! Pace yourself!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D

Happy Birthday Lee

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> not going so well.
> 
> today is-
> View attachment 132012
> 
> I've never been punched this much in one day



It's customary to buy them a drink first.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> It's customary to buy them a drink first.....



And you know this how?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Happy birthday Lee!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

My new bosses must trust me, they sent me to a shop to wait on a flat bed roll back truck delivering a fork lift that was rated to lift 24,000lbs. I was to remove and load a cnc milling machine.

This is the machine.


 on the fork lift.


 On the truck.


 fork lift and machine loaded up.


 and then I went back to my work to unload it and get it into one of the bldgs. Then someone else used the cranes to move it into place.



Fun day for sure, nerve racking but fun. Little did they know that I have done stuff like this before, so if this was a test then no worries.
Yesterday I couldn't spell rigger.......today I are one, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> My new bosses must trust me, they sent me to a shop to wait on a flat bed roll back truck delivering a fork lift that was rated to lift 24,000lbs. I was to remove and load a cbc milling machine.
> 
> This is the machine.
> View attachment 132018 on the fork lift.
> View attachment 132019 On the truck.
> View attachment 132020 fork lift and machine loaded up.
> View attachment 132021 and then I went back to my work to unload it and get it into one of the blogs. Then someone else used the cranes to move it into place.
> View attachment 132022
> Fun day for sure, nerve racking but fun. Little did they know that I have done stuff like this before, so if this was a test then no worries.
> Yesterday I couldn't spell rigger.......today I are one, lol.



At least you didn't have to take it down a flight of stairs

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, I don't think the Harbor Freight winch is quite up to that one!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Great Day!
Had breakfast on a train...



 

Then brunch on the train...



 

Then lunch in DC...



 

And dinner after going to National Zoo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> Great Day!
> Had breakfast on a train...
> 
> View attachment 132153
> 
> Then brunch on the train...
> 
> View attachment 132154
> 
> Then lunch in DC...
> 
> View attachment 132155
> 
> And dinner after going to National Zoo...
> 
> View attachment 132156



Jack and Pepsi?????? C'mon Brink, you can do better than that!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> Jack and Pepsi?????? C'mon Brink, you can do better than that!!!!!! Tony



Jack and water for me. Moma likes a cola with hers


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> Jack and water for me. Moma likes a cola with hers



Jack and Coke for me, Pepsi is too sweet.


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Jack and Coke for me, Pepsi is too sweet.



Why do y'all ruin it by adding anything to it????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

I have those days... kinda nice to just take a shot of Turkey and sit back and sip on it occasionally. Have folks by the stuff shaking their head and giggling because they're afraid to drink it, and they want me to simply toss it back, and I learned a long time ago, that it goes down smooth enough that it's easier to sip on it. 

Typically Turkey and 7, occasionally Turkey and Water w/a twist, but everyone once in awhile I just sit back and drink it straight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Why do y'all ruin it by adding anything to it????



I only mix regular Jack. If I'm drinking Gentleman Jack or Single Barrel it's just straight on the rocks. Like Rocky said, just sip and enjoy. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Today is disappointing.

Everyone is so concerned about what gets mixed with my whisky, that they all seem to miss this!

SLACKERS!!! 

View attachment 132161


----------



## Schroedc

Visiting your relatives again?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

@Brink , you're an animal!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Visiting your relatives again?



 He went to Bedminster NJ to get away from me


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> Today is disappointing.
> 
> Everyone is so concerned about what gets mixed with my whisky, that they all seem to miss this!
> 
> SLACKERS!!!
> 
> View attachment 132161
> 
> View attachment 132160



I caught it, it just seemed too easy, like shooting fish in a barrel! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like my liquids straight too........it's called water! But every now and then...........I filter it through coffee grounds.
I haven't consumed alcohol in 25 years, just walked away from it one day, then realized I can't dance, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Best day...EVER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Smoked a chicken for dinner.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

It's been kinda interesting around here for the last few days to say the least. One might think 18 miles out in the country it would all be peaceful and quiet but, OH NO!!!

Have one neighbor that's not wrapped quite tight. Her former husband wasn't either. They begat 2 children who weren't wrapped at all. One is a known drug addict and criminal, the other is large, ugly, has an IQ of less than 50, and apparently she likes doing the wild monkey dance, with whom we aren't sure, but she has 3 children, that have survived, miscarried twice.

Have another neighbor, lives next door to them, who's a drug manufacturer/dealer, his son is a drug dealer/user; cops have been on to them, simply can't find the lab.

Neighbor who isn't wrapped tight and her daughter who isn't wrapped at all, had the kids at Wally World barefoot a few weeks ago, led them back to the truck on the hot parking lot, kids were making a fuss, screaming and yelling, crazy women were laughing at them, someone wrote down the tag number and turned them in to Division of Children and Family Services. Cops came out and took the children, they got them back in a few days, new case worker from DCF was assigned, they've worn several out, this has been going on for years. They came out to do a welfare check, house is FILTHY, you can't even begin to imagine it. Reported it, came back out next day, with law enforcement, and took the kids again, with intent to make that permanent this time. Mom and grandma were taken into custody, charged with Child Neglect Without Bodily Harm, so they have a case in court.

Son who is the criminal/drug addict, somehow got word, he came out and stole his father's guns while they were locked up, hauled them to the next county, and tried to pawn them. Pawn shop owner said he looked suspicious, got his name and address to run background check supposedly, got description of his vehicle. Did a quick search and found he had an outstanding warrant. Bought the guns, called the cops, told them they might want to come get them. Gave them the information he had, they went and picked him up. Entire family is in jail, in two separate counties. Junior is facing the outstanding warrant, multiple counts of possession of a firearm by a felon, possession of cocaine, possession of drug paraphernalia, multiple counts of parole violation, etc. etc.

Today we're at the shop working, black helicopter, someone hanging out the side door, no markings, zips over the shop hauling ass, headed north. Made another pass 10 - 15 minutes later, half hour or so later comes back by. We go to the country store for lunch, and there's 2 Game Warden vehicles, 2 Sheriff's Department vehicles, and a City Police vehicle towing ATVs, 2 more Sheriff's Department and another Game Department vehicle not towing anything. Walk in for lunch, and there was at least 20 law enforcement officers, most in plain clothes, in there having lunch!!

Multi-Jurisdictional with city police 18 miles out in the country can only mean Drug Task Force!

No more than sat down and my wife texts me wondering what a black helicopter would be doing hovering tree top level behind the house for almost an hour. Said they went down out of site a time or two, thought they dropped off whoever was in the back of the chopper. Circled two three times, worked a grid pattern back and forth. Said she thought they were going to land in the backyard one time. Told her what was going on at the store.

We were discussing it this evening, and Junior is known to try and plea bargain his way out of prison. He's thrown his best buddies under the bus for crap he did, on numerous occasions, and since he just went to jail 5 days ago and we have all this excitement going on, right next door to the farm, we're kinda suspicious that he didn't throw the neighbor under the bus, and told the DA he knew where there was a meth lab!

Now all of us out here in the Creek will wait in suspense until tomorrow morning, to see if any arrests were made, or evidence found. Hopefully so, and they can lock all of them up!

Grandma and the daughter are out on bail, wouldn't answer the door when the news crew showed up Friday morning, and have since been laying low somewhere.

Such a peaceful quiet neighborhood!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## The100road

I thought all that was normal for Florida?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Not really... You'd have to know that crew to understand! They're worse than your stereotypical rednecks. Grandma is 5 years younger than me, and looks older than my mother. Most of her teeth are rotted out, most of the daughter's teeth are rotted out. Kids teeth are all rotted out. I'm pretty sure a fresh baked biscuit has a higher IQ than the entire damn bunch of them combined. Including the old man, when he was alive.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Sounds like a party at your place Rocky! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Omg, I guess I should count my blessings. I live in a suburb of Detroit but at least I have good neighbors. I have had the neighbor from he'll before at a different house, but where I am now no issues so far, but the neighborhood is changing. The irony of it all, finally getting the shop close to done and then i start wondering how long the neighborhood is going to laat before i have to move. And i really do not want to move again! The last move almost killed me.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

I went fishing for the first time in years today. I didn't get a bite, but for skeeters. I did have a great time though. My stepson called to see if I wanted to go. But of course I do. He caught a few small sunnies, and a rainbow trout. Too small to keep. But it gave a good tug of war.
Next time we go we need to use a canoe....bank fishing theres too much growth near the edge to reel in without getting snagged everytime...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> Omg, I guess I should count my blessings. I live in a suburb of Detroit but at least I have good neighbors. I have had the neighbor from he'll before at a different house, but where I am now no issues so far, but the neighborhood is changing. The irony of it all, finally getting the shop close to done and then i start wondering how long the neighborhood is going to laat before i have to move. And i really do not want to move again! The last move almost killed me.



I'm just glad I live up here next to the road where I do Greg! Have a couple neighbors back there that like to drink a little, (_A LOT OF THE TIME_), but they're otherwise great neighbors. Easy to get along with, nice guys, don't cause any problems, fun to kick back, drink a beer, and visit with, laugh and joke, and fun to hang out with. They just get fed up with the circus crowd that went to jail last week, and the drug addict next door, because between the criminal son and the crackhead son, they lose stuff all the damn time. Criminal son tried to run one of their wives off the road into the creek back there one day, was charged with Attempted Vehicular Assault, he's not even supposed to be out here. They have a restraining order against him. 

Any time anything happens to the circus crew, grandma blames the decent neighbors. In fact, when they came and took the kids last week, the first thing she did was blame her nosey neighbors. And, they didn't have anything to do with it! Now her and the crackhead daddy, whose wife left him, have become friends, both of them blame the nosey neighbors, and I believe plot against them. Heard they'd even sworn out a warrant for the one on some trumped up crap. It is totally insane! Guy's a retired chief master sergeant, put in 25 years, saves his money, moves 18 miles out in the country so he doesn't have to put up with crap out of neighbors and winds up with that next door! If I was him, I'd have fed the entire bunch of them to the damn gators by now, because the river is only a half mile away.

The circus crew I have just avoided. Have known them for ages. Suspect the old man may be a distant relative, but I wouldn't admit it if they were. Grew up with grandma, have known her for 45 years. We speak when we run into each other, but that's the extent of it. 

Crackheads entered the picture, and that needs to go! One of the wife's nieces was shacked up with the crackhead son for awhile, after she moved out, the other niece got to hanging out with him on a regular basis, and both of those dumbasses have drug him up here enough that I anticipate coming home some day and finding all my tools or guns or both missing, at which point I'm going back there and feeding all of the bastards to the gators, for the chief myself.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Brink

Today was ok, 
Moma went to Bronx zoo, then swung by Queens to pick me up Chick-Fil-A.

Now that's awesome!


----------



## rocky1

It was pretty good until Dad said... Ronald got his payloader back together and he's going to come down with the root rake and see about cleaning up and leveling that spot behind your brothers. I got 5 gallons of diesel fuel on the back of the truck, grab a bag of newspaper and let's go see if we can burn up all those little piles of roots and limbs they've got piled up. (There were like 15 little piles scattered over an acre or so.

At 2:00 pm, when it was 90o in the shade! We started lighting them off. Then he wanted me to grab a pitchfork so I could toss all the little stuff back up on the fire. It was hot!! It was really hot!! Didn't have to think twice when the neighbor invited me down for a cold beer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Was not only a good day but a good week. The new job is going very well, I like it there. I got the dust collector in the wood shop all sorted out and working again, hung new filter bags on it and cleaned out the duct work as far as I could reach. With an empty hopper and cyclone, and new bags I fired it up. You should have seen all the dust falling off of everything as it rattled and shook while it sucked up all the debris that was in the clogged pipes! The guys in the shop said they can't remember it ever working so good, I said it's amazing what a little maintenance will do. Well with the pay raise and some overtime I am now making better money, I may quit the part time job after the fall when it slows down, I can only work Saturdays there as it is now. I can now see light at the end of the tunnel and I have a plan to get back on track with my life, my work, my shop, etc. I went grocery shopping today and bought what was on my list, not what I could afford, yup it was a good day.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Schroedc

I got into my van repairs, ended up driving an hour for more parts, it still isn't back together but I'll get up early. Then getting a ride home from a friend after frying fish this evening, his van has a spring hanger in the rear snap so the only thing holding the van up is the floor on that side. At least I could loan him a car and we ordered the part off Amazon in the middle of the street at 11 o'clock art night


----------



## Brink

You tell me

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm making boards and slabs, probably going to keep cutting another couple hours tonight.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Moma said let's get wild in the shower.

So I made it look like a jungle

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday I was cleaning up and organizing the yard at the new job. Pallets where a mess so I figured I'd trash the ones that where broken and stack the rest. Then I found this one.
Don't look like much but there are 2 exceptional boards on it.



Can you see the curl? 


 These 2 boards have heavy curl in them. They are 5/4 rough sawn maple. 


 
These 2 will go in the garage for awhile to dry out some more. They are cupped side to side, but if I rip them down the middle and then joint them they will yield some nice boards. Very wide boards. I snagged these 2 and processed the rest for firewood. Nice maple but i have a bunch.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## cabomhn

woodtickgreg said:


> Yesterday I was cleaning up and organizing the yard at the new job. Pallets where a mess so I figured I'd trash the ones that where broken and stack the rest. Then I found this one.
> Don't look like much but there are 2 exceptional boards on it.
> View attachment 132714
> Can you see the curl?
> View attachment 132715 These 2 boards have heavy curl in them. They are 5/4 rough sawn maple.
> View attachment 132716
> These 2 will go in the garage for awhile to dry out some more. They are cupped side to side, but if I rip them down the middle and then joint them they will yield some nice boards. Very wide boards. I snagged these 2 and processed the rest for firewood. Nice maple but i have a bunch.



You can't beat that for pallet wood! Makes me wonder how much awesome wood just gets put into stuff like this and thrown away

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

cabomhn said:


> You can't beat that for pallet wood! Makes me wonder how much awesome wood just gets put into stuff like this and thrown away


I find it all the time. It's a sickness, I can't stop looking for wood!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

We're having a bad weather day at my weekly show in Rochester. Sitting here all day just spanking my @Brink . Hoping we get some evening traffic so I can at least cover my booth fee for the day. At least I'm getting a lot of reading done....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> We're having a bad weather day at my weekly show in Rochester. Sitting here all day just spanking my @Brink . Hoping we get some evening traffic so I can at least cover my booth fee for the day. At least I'm getting a lot of reading done....



I'm just an hour from Rochester until Monday...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> I'm just an hour from Rochester until Monday...
> 
> View attachment 132815



Which Rochester?


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Which Rochester?



New York's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is kinda how has my week gone, lol. Pretty darn good actually. The new job is great, I'm making much better money and I will probably end up quoting the part time mower shop job in the fall when they slow down. I'm only working there Saturday now as it is.

When I got divorced the ex kept my bowflex, just to spite me, it's not like she would ever use it. But it wasn't worth the argument and I just wanted closure so I let her have it. So last week I found this one in a local classified dirt cheap so I bought it. It's a much newer model than my old one and I love it! Karma!


 local vegetable stands are going full swing again so this is a common meal for me, fresh veggies rock!


 I went to the local fair, had me a big ole smoked turkey drumstick! It was delicikus! Stayed the course with the nutrition, only had a ice cream as a cheat meal.


The tractor pulls at the fair where awesome!


 Old circle sawmill demo at the fair was cool.


On the way home from the fair I stopped at a farm veggie stand for the weeks veggies, $20 worth and so fresh.


 I stopped to see the tool guy at the flea market, haven't seen him in awhile, I found some cool stuff, $30 worth.



And got to play in the shop a little, this is why I also have an electric chainsaw, to trim turning blanks indoors! Lol. 


 
And there was an air show at the Ang base, I saw lots of cool planes on my Saturday bike ride! Very cool seeing the thunderbirds fly over your head in formation so low to the ground! That was awesome! Yup, a great week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> This is kinda how has my week gone, lol. Pretty darn good actually. The new job is great, I'm making much better money and I will probably end up quoting the part time mower shop job in the fall when they slow down. I'm only working there Saturday now as it is.
> 
> When I got divorced the ex kept my bowflex, just to spite me, it's not like she would ever use it. But it wasn't worth the argument and I just wanted closure so I let her have it. So last week I found this one in a local classified dirt cheap so I bought it. It's a much newer model than my old one and I love it! Karma!
> View attachment 132955 local vegetable stands are going full swing again so this is a common meal for me, fresh veggies rock!
> View attachment 132956 I went to the local fair, had me a big ole smoked turkey drumstick! It was delicikus! Stayed the course with the nutrition, only had a ice cream as a cheat meal.
> View attachment 132957The tractor pulls at the fair where awesome!
> View attachment 132958 Old circle sawmill demo at the fair was cool.
> View attachment 132959On the way home from the fair I stopped at a farm veggie stand for the weeks veggies, $20 worth and so fresh.
> View attachment 132960 I stopped to see the tool guy at the flea market, haven't seen him in awhile, I found some cool stuff, $30 worth.
> View attachment 132961
> And got to play in the shop a little, this is why I also have an electric chainsaw, to trim turning blanks indoors! Lol.
> View attachment 132962
> And there was an air show at the Ang base, I saw lots of cool planes on my Saturday bike ride! Very cool seeing the thunderbirds fly over your head in formation so low to the ground! That was awesome! Yup, a great week.



Great week sounds like! Sweet looking marking gauges! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

The blond one is just a cheap mass produced Stanley. But the rosewood one is really nice! No makers marks on it anywhere, I can't wait to get it cleaned up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

The other morning, Moma said she wanted a long hard ride, and wanted me dominated and humiliated.

So we loaded up the bike, drove across NY and visited her mother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## rob3232

Glad you wore protection

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

rob3232 said:


> Glad you wore protection


That's funny right there!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Moma woke me up and whispered softly in my ear.

So I got up and prepped the pork she wants.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man I just love this time of year, all the farmers crops are in, it's a bountiful time of year around here.
Roadside veggie stand!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Only 185 MPH now... Oakland Park, Fl... so long!!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

I went to the doctor today. Nope. Still not a fun place. Apparently wearing your own gown into the building is against the rules.....

Reactions: Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Brink said:


> The other morning, Moma said she wanted a long hard ride, and wanted me dominated and humiliated.
> 
> So we loaded up the bike, drove across NY and visited her mother.
> 
> View attachment 133034
> 
> View attachment 133035


Brink, what town is your m-inlaw living in? How far across NY?


----------



## Brink

Mr. Peet said:


> Brink, what town is your m-inlaw living in? How far across NY?



Geneva, 300 miles, probably 3/4 across the state


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I went to the doctor today. Nope. Still not a fun place. Apparently wearing your own gown into the building is against the rules.....



I had an appointment today too. I dropped my pants and waited for the doctor like I was supposed to, but my optometrist didn't like that at all! Tony

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I had an appointment today too. I dropped my pants and waited for the doctor like I was supposed to, but my optometrist didn't like that at all! Tony



The dentist seemed confused when I did that the last time I was there too...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Only 185 MPH now... Oakland Park, Fl... so long!!



Lee...where are you going? If you need a place in the central part of the state I have room.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man I'm scared for all of you folks down there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

Right now he's saying sustained winds of 185 mph, with gusts to 225 mph, but at the moment they're saying the latest models, and the majority of those models, suggest it's going up the east coast. 

For you guys out there that aren't watching all this minute by minute... Storm isn't supposed to hit South Florida until Saturday night or Sunday, not supposed to be up here until Monday some time. So there is still a lot of room for changes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

My broken sewer pipe repair seems to pale in comparison to you folks problems now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> My broken sewer pipe repair seems to pale in comparison to you folks problems now.
> 
> View attachment 133758 View attachment 133759 View attachment 133760 View attachment 133761



Dam Greg, that sucks! Hope it isnt too crazy expensive. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

The guy doing it is a friend of mine, he won't Rio me off, he's basicly doing it for cost. The backhoe he is using I found for him. Like I said, he's a good friend.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I will have to replace the fence between my neighbor and me though.


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> Right now he's saying sustained winds of 185 mph, with gusts to 225 mph, but at the moment they're saying the latest models, and the majority of those models, suggest it's going up the east coast.
> 
> For you guys out there that aren't watching all this minute by minute... Storm isn't supposed to hit South Florida until Saturday night or Sunday, not supposed to be up here until Monday some time. So there is still a lot of room for changes!


I like positive thinking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> The guy doing it is a friend of mine, he won't Rio me off, he's basicly doing it for cost. The backhoe he is using I found for him. Like I said, he's a good friend.



That's at least a plus! When mine went I had to do it myself as a lot of the town was replacing and contractors were taking advantage of the situation (If you didn't hire it done, the city had it done and sent you a bill) and had to take down a monster maple tree that was sitting on top of the line. On the upside when I did it, it was a great excuse to buy a really big chainsaw!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Lee...where are you going? If you need a place in the central part of the state I have room.




Staying local. Got to many friends staying I got to watch after.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Be safe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> Staying local. Got to many friends staying I got to watch after.



Are you on high ground?


----------



## woodtickgreg

I do mot have the time to do this job myself, way to deep and wide of a hole. The city said it would cost between 3k and 5k, my friend will do it for far less and I can make payments. Inspection will be tomorrow, repairs are done.

A mountain of dirt, mostly clay.



The repair, at least they didn't have to dig under the garage too much.



The view from my neighbors backyard, pile of dirt in his yard too.



Oops it was in gear! Smashed the crappy fence I was going to remove, just made it easier. 



I talked with my neighbor and he is in agreement with me about replacing the chain link fence with a nice wood 6' fence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

My week has been the pits. I got a URI from cleaning out my basement after 15 years of junk piling up down there. I finally decided to clean it up, only to find boxes of molded books I was saving. The mold & dust from the rotten cardboard boxes went airborne & straight into my lungs, already full of asthma.
I've been barking like a Doberman for 4 days now. I finally broke down & made an appt with my Dr. tomo.
I also found out a girl I went out now & then in my younger days died 6 years ago. I had no idea she was even sick. It wasn't serious or anything, just a casual relationship. She was good people.
So, all in all, this has not been the best week so far.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

Herb G. said:


> My week has been the pits. I got a URI from cleaning out my basement after 15 years of junk piling up down there. I finally decided to clean it up, only to find boxes of molded books I was saving. The mold & dust from the rotten cardboard boxes went airborne & straight into my lungs, already full of asthma.
> I've been barking like a Doberman for 4 days now. I finally broke down & made an appt with my Dr. tomo.
> I also found out a girl I went out now & then in my younger days died 6 years ago. I had no idea she was even sick. It wasn't serious or anything, just a casual relationship. She was good people.
> So, all in all, this has not been the best week so far.



Hang in there Herb, it'll get better man! Tony


----------



## rocky1

Damn it Lee... Are you sure that's a good plan bud? All the latest models are showing Irma erasing Florida from Ft Lauderdale to Ft Pearce. 

Was listening to Rush Limbaugh today, and he's predicting it will run further out in the Atlantic and spare Florida for the most part. But he said that the National Weather Service isn't going to tell us that until it's out there in the Atlantic, because they want south Florida evacuated, and you can't do that if you wait until the last minute. I-95 was at a crawl in Jacksonville this evening. 

Best I can tell trying to sort out what is going on with one dumbass at the local station that I many of us up here are about ready to go choke, we're going to have 40 - 50 mph winds and some rain up here where I'm at. Power will be out for a few days, but that's nothing new.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Better get that hole filled in quick Greg, all the weather service models have Irma making landfall in South Carolina and running straight up into Michigan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Better get that hole filled in quick Greg, all the weather service models have Irma making landfall in South Carolina and running straight up into Michigan.


Hopefully it gets inspected today and then backfilled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I'm sure it was nice

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Moma asked if I thought she should go up a cup size, I said sure...

This gonna be a long day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Moma asked if I thought she should go up a cup size, I said sure...
> 
> This gonna be a long day.
> 
> View attachment 133988



At least she didn't suggest to go down a few sizes....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well Sunday we got the tractor out of my back yard, was a real tight fit between the garage and the house. It blew a hydraulic line o ring that we fixed so that we could move it. No it's in my driveway until Tuesday, I'll just call it a driveway decoration. My back yard is just trashed, I'm going to need to grade and reseed the entire yard.



 It's a tight fit!



My buddy did pop out a bunch of stumps for me along the fence though, that was cool.


 

 I have to grade mine and my neighbors yard, seed both lawns, and replace the fence. Neighbor and I are going to split the cost on a wood fence 6' high, it'll look nicer.



 my driveway ornament, lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Well Sunday we got the tractor out of my back yard, was a real tight fit between the garage and the house. It blew a hydraulic line o ring that we fixed so that we could move it. No it's in my driveway until Tuesday, I'll just call it a driveway decoration. My back yard is just trashed, I'm going to need to grade and reseed the entire yard.
> 
> View attachment 134074 It's a tight fit!
> View attachment 134075
> My buddy did pop out a bunch of stumps for me along the fence though, that was cool.
> View attachment 134076 View attachment 134077 I have to grade mine and my neighbors yard, seed both lawns, and replace the fence. Neighbor and I are going to split the cost on a wood fence 6' high, it'll look nicer.
> 
> View attachment 134078 my driveway ornament, lol.
> View attachment 134079



Time to put in the gazebo and hot tub

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

No hot tub, a gazebo would be cool though. Actually after I get the fence done and everything graded I'm going to work on the garage next, trim boards are rotted in places and it needs a roof. After that I'll start doing some cement work, replace parts of the driveway and do a patio behind the house, I get afternoon shade there so it will be nice.


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> No hot tub, a gazebo would be cool though. Actually after I get the fence done and everything graded I'm going to work on the garage next, trim boards are rotted in places and it needs a roof. After that I'll start doing some cement work, replace parts of the driveway and do a patio behind the house, I get afternoon shade there so it will be nice.



Get Colin to come there, he'll be done by dinnertime! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR

Brink said:


> The other morning, Moma said she wanted a long hard ride, and wanted me dominated and humiliated.
> 
> So we loaded up the bike, drove across NY and visited her mother.
> 
> View attachment 133034
> 
> View attachment 133035


What's the bike? You don't see many Vetter fairings around much anymore. Had one on a 1980 GS1000 back in the day. Sure made spring break trips to FL more enjoyable with radio blasting.


----------



## Brink

TimR said:


> What's the bike? You don't see many Vetter fairings around much anymore. Had one on a 1980 GS1000 back in the day. Sure made spring break trips to FL more enjoyable with radio blasting.



'75 Honda GL1000 Goldwing

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Part 2, my friend that did the sewer dig let me borrow his small Kioti tractor to grade my backyard. This will make grading the clay scoo much easier. My little half ton truck didn't like it to much though, lol. Took the side streets home, waa only a few miles. The power was there, just not the suspension or brakes.


 if you have never driven a tractor off of a tilt bed trailer the first time can be a little in serving. Then you go, sheesh that was nuttin! The view from the drivers seat.



Drove it right in, this one is a little smaller than his big backhoe! Nice little tractor actually, diesel, 4x4, hydrostatic drive, bucket has a float setting, nice! I have it set in the slow gear because I'm a novice!


 
So I have to work the mower shop tomorrow until 2, then it's work on the yard for 2 days. I hope to get it graded and ready for top soil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ClintW

Was a good day. Scored some solid maple and oak shelving from old library off CL for free. But quickly turned bad. Got home and as I came up my alley way to the garage...my garage door was open. Must have not got the button hard enough on my way out this morning as I was in a bit of rush to get to work for a meeting. Thought I lived in a decent neighborhood, guess not...
Found my old circular saw is missing, worm dive DeWalt. Smelt like the coil was going out the last time I used. So not a huge loss. Tub of random tools and sockets. Set of 4 mill and bastard 14" nicolson files I picked up on a garage sale this last week. Old ones. Good steel. And they took the miter gauge for the table saw. Luckily left the table saw and the new blade that was under a stack of sandpaper right beside it. Haven't noticed anything else missing yet, but the coming weeks will tell when I try to to something and realize that tool is gone. I know it's kinda my fault that I forgot to close the door. But dammit, wish people had more of a conscience. At least a neighbor could have walked in, hit the button and walked out the front door. Makes me kinda sick that people would just help themselves to someone else's stuff. And they wander why the country is going the way it is. They don't want fair. They want free. Sorry for the rant. Just really annoys me, as I am always one to give people the benefit of the doubt in character. Guess that's gotta change.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## rocky1

You can file a police report, but it's not likely much will come of it Clint. Check with your local pawn shops is about all you can do. Most are required video cameras and paper trail in this day and age; if it does show up they may have them on film. Thieves aren't subject to use tools, if they're industrious enough to use tools, they'd have a job and be working, not stealing your tools. They'll be pawned somewhere nearby.

Dad had a job box stolen out of his pickup one time many many years ago, it turned up at a local pawn shop, and he was able to recover most of what he lost. Didn't have video or paper trail back in those days, and didn't have any luck catching the bastards, but he did get his tools back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

It's been a weird week, doctor appointments, trying to get in to see a specialist. They say they don't think it's anything serious but won't commit and referred me to a specialist so we'll see. If it is the worst possible thing at least it's treatable with a really high success rate so I'm just trying to stay as relaxed as possible. On the up side, I got to take my pants off for a good looking woman the other day without getting slapped

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 i disagree...a lot of these little thieves are not too smart. The police will check the pawn shops and many of crimes have been solved that way. Watch Craig's list as well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> It's been a weird week, doctor appointments, trying to get in to see a specialist. They say they don't think it's anything serious but won't commit and referred me to a specialist so we'll see. If it is the worst possible thing at least it's treatable with a really high success rate so I'm just trying to stay as relaxed as possible. On the up side, I got to take my pants off for a good looking woman the other day without getting slapped


Can't make a funny and sincere rating at the same time.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> It's been a weird week, doctor appointments, trying to get in to see a specialist. They say they don't think it's anything serious but won't commit and referred me to a specialist so we'll see. If it is the worst possible thing at least it's treatable with a really high success rate so I'm just trying to stay as relaxed as possible. On the up side, I got to take my pants off for a good looking woman the other day without getting slapped



So you went to the optometrist too huh?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 i disagree...a lot of these little thieves are not too smart. The police will check the pawn shops and many of crimes have been solved that way. Watch Craig's list as well.



Not suggesting the boys in blue wouldn't do their job Lou, but with descriptions of "_Tub of random tools and sockets. Set of 4 mill and bastard 14" nicolson files_" it's going to be difficult for them to do it.


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> So you went to the optometrist too huh?



Dentist actually.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

I’m not sure how well it’s starting out.
Last night, Moma asked if I thought we should retire the old PT Cruiser and I agreed. 
She was exceptionally happy and we had a great Friday night. 
Now she’s not so happy

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

To damned hot here to do anything, no relief from the heat till Thursday of next week. Where's the fall weather the tick loves so much? Don't seem right to see the leaves falling and it's in the upper 80's everyday.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> I’m not sure how well it’s starting out.
> Last night, Moma asked if I thought we should retire the old PT Cruiser and I agreed.
> She was exceptionally happy and we had a great Friday night.
> Now she’s not so happy
> 
> View attachment 134668



Is she really tired?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> To damned hot here to do anything, no relief from the heat till Thursday of next week. Where's the fall weather the tick loves so much? Don't seem right to see the leaves falling and it's in the upper 80's everyday.




Just a few more days pumpkin. Cold front heading your way!! 
We don't cool down till late October. 

I'd sure like to mail the mill blanks I got packed up fer you...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Getting our house started has been on hold for various reasons, the most recent being availability of a neighbor I wanted to do the site work. He called me yesterday and the job he was on had enough delays that he moved his equipment to my place. Yes!! Now the fun begins! 
The last pic is looking thru the boom to the area where the house will be. One more curve that takes the drive to the top.of the ridge.
Will have him also terrace out a garden area maybe 15x60 or so just below this section of drive. South facing, with some light tree cover. Hope it works, been wanting a decent spot to pkant a garden.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Spinartist

TimR said:


> Getting our house started has been on hold for various reasons, the most recent being availability of a neighbor I wanted to do the site work. He called me yesterday and the job he was on had enough delays that he moved his equipment to my place. Yes!! Now the fun begins!
> The last pic is looking thru the boom to the area where the house will be. One more curve that takes the drive to the top.of the ridge.
> View attachment 134691 View attachment 134692 View attachment 134693




Wow!! A new homestead fer you & yours!! Congrats!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

woodtickgreg said:


> To damned hot here to do anything, no relief from the heat till Thursday of next week. Where's the fall weather the tick loves so much? Don't seem right to see the leaves falling and it's in the upper 80's everyday.


90 degrees here today'


----------



## TimR

Spinartist said:


> Wow!! A new homestead fer you & yours!! Congrats!!!!!


Yep, wife loves watching about the Tiny House Movement, so we're staying in an efficiency size apt above my shop. We'll see where she prefers to be once the house is done.  Will be third house I've had built, but being within eyeshot of it while going up will be cool...I think. We'll see. This is the last one, thank goodness.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Murphy's Law says you will always get a flat at the furthest, most difficult part of the lot. After 23 years these lug nuts just did not want to let go.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tom Smart said:


> Murphy's Law says you will always get a flat at the furthest, most difficult part of the lot. After 23 years these lug nuts just did not want to let go.
> 
> View attachment 134785




Oh Deere!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Spinartist said:


> Oh Deer!!


You mean Deere?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I tried to get that tire off Sunday and could not budge those lug nuts. Called the Deere folks first thing this morning and they wanted $200 just to show up. $200 motivated me enough to get a bigger can of WD40 and a longer cheater bar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> I tried to get that tire off Sunday and could not budge those lug nuts. Called the Deere folks first thing this morning and they wanted $200 just to show up. $200 motivated me enough to get a bigger can of WD40 and a longer cheater bar.



If I'd been closer I'd have done it for half that  a cordless impact wrench is a great thing to have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> If I'd been closer I'd have done it for half that  a cordless impact wrench is a great thing to have.


Funny how the tool you need is always the one you don't have.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Funny how the tool you need is always the one you don't have.



Or you have it, but just can't find it.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> Or you have it, but just can't find it.


Not me, I always know exactly where everything is, except for that one tool I thought I had but I guess I don't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Not me, I always know exactly where everything is, except for that one tool I thought I had but I guess I don't.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Ours, the tires would have dry rotted off by now, 23 years. Must not keep yours out in the lawn for the country neighborhood kids to play on...Then again you mentioned lot so I assume an acre or three, suburbia, nice garage for more than just a car....


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Not me, I always know exactly where everything is, except for that one tool I thought I had but I guess I don't.



Probably the reason I own four dozen tape measures. But can never find one when I need one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Schroedc said:


> Probably the reason I own four dozen tape measures. But can never find one when I need one.


Just the other day I asked the wife to grab the tape measure from the minivan. Next thing I know she has a Lufkin 4 footer and Stanley used to be 6 footer. "Can't find the tape!!". Forgot those stick folds were even in there. But the real question is where that 12' Footer tape measure is hiding...


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> Ours, the tires would have dry rotted off by now, 23 years. Must not keep yours out in the lawn for the country neighborhood kids to play on...Then again you mentioned lot so I assume an acre or three, suburbia, nice garage for more than just a car....


A bit more than 3.5. I do keep it in the garage, but even so the tires are showing signs of dry rot now. Hope I can save the tire and get a few more years out of it.


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> A bit more than 3.5. I do keep it in the garage, but even so the tires are showing signs of dry rot now. Hope I can save the tire and get a few more years out of it.



To bad you aren't my neighbor. I've got a set of rims with brand new tires on them for that thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Tom Smart said:


> I tried to get that tire off Sunday and could not budge those lug nuts. Called the Deere folks first thing this morning and they wanted $200 just to show up. $200 motivated me enough to get a bigger can of WD40 and a longer cheater bar.



Try PB Blaster or Liquid Wrench Tom, WD40 is great stuff, don't get me wrong, but the other products have been proven superior in more than one test. The ATF and whatever recipe that goes around the internet occasionally, doesn't hold a candle to any of them in side by side comparisons. 

Now might be a good time to soak the other wheel studs with penetrating oil, diesel fuel, something. Let them set a few days, if you can apply heat to hubs around the studs without wrecking anything, do so, apply more oil while it's warm, let it sit, apply more oil a couple times. Just let it soak in good, and then break them all loose, right after you find someone who has a cordless impact that wants to show off. 

Pick up some anti-sieze compound and apply to the threads. It probably won't do you any good in another 20 years, but in a year or two when you have to replace the tires, they'll come off much easier! Check E-Bay for tires, there is usually someone on there that has mower tires for very reasonable prices.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Try PB Blaster or Liquid Wrench Tom, WD40 is great stuff, don't get me wrong, but the other products have been proven superior in more than one test. The ATF and whatever recipe that goes around the internet occasionally, doesn't hold a candle to any of them in side by side comparisons.



I'll second the PB Blaster for getting stuff lose, but I have never had success with it on items that have sat and been rusted together for long periods of time. However, for those things I have had great success with a 50/50 mixture of ATF and Acetone. Just have to be patient with the ATF/Acetone as it's not a quick working solution. Couple years ago I used it on some bolts that had been rusted together for 50+ years - applied it once or twice a way for about 10 days, trying to see it the bolts would loosen, and after a few days bolts started coming lose with ease and by the 10th day, even the most stubborn ones were easily loosened.


----------



## Brink

Starting off great, me sitting here with all my WB friends

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Finally got a chance to do some post-hurricane wood hunting.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> Finally got a chance to do some post-hurricane wood hunting.
> 
> View attachment 135095



Lou, if there's any Camphor in there, send it here. I hear it's hazardous to your health and needs to be properly disposed of...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Unfortunately I have struck out on the camphor so far but still looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> Unfortunately I have struck out on the camphor so far but still looking.


You need a bigger truck!!


----------



## Lou Currier

CWS said:


> You need a bigger truck!!



Yup


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> Unfortunately I have struck out on the camphor so far but still looking.



Rats! Well, if you do manage to find some camphor and would be willing to part with some, I would be game for buying some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Lou, if there's any Camphor in there, send it here. I hear it's hazardous to your health and needs to be properly disposed of...



Says the guy who's allergic to wood dust....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Says the guy who's allergic to wood dust....



Hey, Camphor isn't within the Dalbergia species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Hey, Camphor isn't within the Dalbergia species!



That's true.... @Lou Currier , just to keep Matt safe, send it to me. I'll store it in my super secret flat rate box storage.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Says the guy who's allergic to wood dust....


As long as he doesn't develop any allergies to wood dye in the near future... Or perhaps the foreseeable future... Who am I kidding, sometime between now and rapture at this rate...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> That's true.... @Lou Currier , just to keep Matt safe, send it to me. I'll store it in my super secret flat rate box storage.



But I might benefit it from it being here! Or at least turning some of it. With my current sinus issues, congestion, being sick - turning some camphor would help open up those sinuses...



Don Ratcliff said:


> As long as he doesn't develop any allergies to wood dye in the near future... Or perhaps the foreseeable future... Who am I kidding, sometime between now and rapture at this rate...



I just want to make sure you have something fun to do in retirement.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> That's true.... @Lou Currier , just to keep Matt safe, send it to me. I'll store it in my super secret flat rate box storage.



Oh great! Then we will never find it!


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Oh great! Then we will never find it!



That's not true.....I have evrything labeled....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> That's not true.....I have evrything labeled....


Small flat rate, medium flat rate, large flat rate... Etc...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Small flat rate, medium flat rate, large flat rate... Etc...



I didn't lie.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I didn't lie.....


You did though, "I have everything labeled" infers that you have labeled the boxes and not that the boxes are labeled by the box manufacturer. I think the wood should be sent to me to protect Matt because you cant be trusted.


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Says the guy who's allergic to wood dust....


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou,

What you catch? Us northern guys need help learnin those southern snipes....


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> You did though, "I have everything labeled" infers that you have labeled the boxes and not that the boxes are labeled by the box manufacturer. I think the wood should be sent to me to protect Matt because you cant be trusted.



Well, if we're getting technical...I used a sharpie on em for my labels.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Well, if we're getting technical...I used a sharpie on em for my labels.


Those are the few that you have mailed to others when you scribble their address on them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are the few that you have mailed to others when you scribble their address on them.



Those were crayons.....sheesh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Mr. Peet said:


> Lou,
> 
> What you catch? Us northern guys need help learnin those southern snipes....



I got some water oak, monkey pod and banyan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> I got some water oak, monkey pod and banyan.



Nice....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Lou Currier you gonna put any of the monkey pod up for sale? Maybe some of the banyan?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou Currier said:


> I got some water oak, monkey pod and banyan.


As in _Ficus_ _benghalensis_ L. 'banyan? If so I would like to purchase some....


----------



## Lou Currier

I will been the banyan confirmed but that’s what I was told it was. 

There should be some of the monkey pod to share


----------



## woodtickgreg

Having kind of a rough day today, don't know why but my back has been bothering me all day, whole lower back is just achy and sore. I should be working on @Spinartist tool rest but I just can't do it today. Ibuprofen and the couch and the laptop, that's about it for me. Hopefully I feel better next week. I got a million things I should be doing but resting a sore back is the only way it will get better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> I will been the banyan confirmed but that’s what I was told it was.
> 
> There should be some of the monkey pod to share




Monkey Pod is nice!!! I take it every chance I have. Smells like monkey poop while your cutting it!! Really. But smell goes away quickly once dry.

Beautiful wood!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Day three or four of turning dirt in the rain, I lost count. Joys of grass taking over in the feed plot, because of to many stumps. Wanted to get it planted this weekend and take advantage of outer bands of rain from the latest himicane making landfall, but couldn't get the grass turned out of it. Finally got grumpy and fired the skidsteer up with root rake and removed problem areas of grass, and about half the stumps. They aren't quite rotten yet, so it's not being a lot of fun. Any of them that have been covered with any dirt or grass, out in the open, the ants, termites, and rot have about got the best of them. Get them broke off for the most part, keep shoving the tooth on the rake through the heart of it until it's shredded and no longer a problem. Probably took out 30 stumps. 

BUT... it poured, off and on, most of the afternoon!! Serious winds, heavy rains, thank God I was on the skid-steer with a semi-closed cab, and only got soaked from about mid-thigh down. Had I been on the tractor today, I'm afraid I might have quit fairly early into the first blast! Been ignoring the rains and keep plowing, without fail, if I run for the shop, time I get there and get inside, I'm already wet, and then it quits raining, so I gave up on that. Today, I'd have made the run!! 

Have 3/4 of it ready to plant, remainder I didn't break up last time, and the grass and weeds were head high. Deer have abandoned me, Hurricane Irma rattled all the acorns loose, and they only show up for desert and midnight snacks now. MAYBE they'll keep eating acorns until everything gets more than 3 inches high this time! Last time I planted it, nothing got more than 4 inches high and it was gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Time to get some cows

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Have considered it... You tried to fence 25 acres lately? Take 10 damn years to pay for the cows and the fence!! Cost right at $400 to fence my garden, and it isn't very big!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Monkey Pod is nice!!! I take it every chance I have. Smells like monkey poop while your cutting it!! Really. But smell goes away quickly once dry.
> 
> Beautiful wood!!!


Makes a Purdy coffee table.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> Makes a Purdy coffee table.
> 
> View attachment 135337



Stunning piece of wood! Looks like it has some nice chatoyancy to it. Makes me think I need to get turning the couple chunks I have that are destined for coffee mugs...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Monkey Pod is nice!!! I take it every chance I have. Smells like monkey poop while your cutting it!! Really. But smell goes away quickly once dry.
> 
> Beautiful wood!!!



Well get up here with your chainsaw....have some big logs down around the corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

rocky1 said:


> Have considered it... You tried to fence 25 acres lately? Take 10 damn years to pay for the cows and the fence!! Cost right at $400 to fence my garden, and it isn't very big!


I have to assume a mesh fence for the garden? It cost $400 to fence 4.5 acres using 3 strand. Posts were mostly existing trees. Another $100 for metal posts and insulator tubing. Used the metal posts to split the area into two separate grazing sections.


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, it was mesh, and I did buy it all at Tractor Supply which didn't help any. Used 5" wood posts on my corners, but the rest were steel. Dad had 20 acres fenced a few years ago, woven wire, put 4 - 16 ft. steel gates on it. Backside of the property has the neighbor's 12' deer pen fence on it, cost him right at $5,000 to fence 3 sides.


----------



## Schroedc

I'm having one of those days I should have just stayed in bed.... Everything I touched went sideways, got a request for some quick props for the school play and none of them seemed to want to work out right. Bent my mandrel shaft somehow, not sure what the heck I did there. Then managed to cut my finger good on the band saw when a piece of wood I was ripping split right at my cut line and flew past the blade. It smarts and I had to clean up blood all over the saw and floor. It wasn't too serious, I've done worse. Band-Aids and Neosporin and it'll be fine in a week but man I got deep.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## rocky1

Spent most of the day nursing a sore back, jumped off the fork lift trailer last night in the rain, and landed wrong. Was already sore from riding the tractor all day, trying to get something planted for the deer critters. Kinda painful from right behind my left ear, to just below my belt. Cooler weather and a stiff breeze didn't help; not used to it being air conditioned outside until almost noon!

But last night's rain has my seed popping, and the deer food plot is about to be a big green carpet. Only 72 hours since planting...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 take care of that back! Speaking from experience.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Seems to be a pattern here. Been nice and cool here to, and my back and joints have been achy as well, just takes the ole body some time to adjust.


----------



## Tony

It was 49 when I left the house this morning so y'all know I'm miserable! It doesn't do good things for my body either, the older I get the more the cold hurts my bones and joints. Tony


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> It was 49 when I left the house this morning so y'all know I'm miserable! It doesn't do food things for my body either, the older I get the more the cold hurts my bones and joints. Tony



I just want to know what kind of "food things" are being done to your body

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> I just want to know what kind of "food things" are being done to your body



Shut up Lou, it's early and my fingers are stiff from the cold!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 take care of that back! Speaking from experience.



Oh yeah... Have had a few issues over the years, enough so that I've learned how to place pillows when I sleep so that I can slip them back in place when they pop out. Fortunately however, most of mine haven't debilitating.


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Shut up Lou, it's early and my fingers are stiff from the cold!!!!!!!



Or, maybe it's the "food things", the corn starch overload from too many grits is setting up in your finger joints.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Was 49 here this morning too, feeling better today, I think it's the low pressure that makes me hurt. I seem to feel better when there's a high pressure weather pattern. I do like the cold, but not the damp. This is a beautiful fall time of year day. Heading to the upper 60's today. Awesome!


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Was 49 here this morning too, feeling better today, I think it's the low pressure that makes me hurt. I seem to feel better when there's a high pressure weather pattern. I do like the cold, but not the damp. This is a beautiful fall time of year day. Heading to the upper 60's today. Awesome!



That seems a little warm for you brother! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS

woodtickgreg said:


> Was 49 here this morning too, feeling better today, I think it's the low pressure that makes me hurt. I seem to feel better when there's a high pressure weather pattern. I do like the cold, but not the damp. This is a beautiful fall time of year day. Heading to the upper 60's today. Awesome!


We have had a beautiful week and looks like more coming later in the week. Low 60's in afternoon and high 30's in the mornings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Was a pretty good day until discovering this. Yup, looks like it's time to see what I can do about purchasing a replacement vehicle. Was really hoping to be able to stretch this vehicle out for another 3 years until our van is paid off before buying another vehicle. But, on the plus side, this has been a good vehicle for me for over 10 years and it doesn't owe me a dime.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Was a pretty good day until discovering this. Yup, looks like it's time to see what I can do about purchasing a replacement vehicle. Was really hoping to be able to stretch this vehicle out for another 3 years until our van is paid off before buying another vehicle. But, on the plus side, this has been a good vehicle for me for over 10 years and it doesn't owe me a dime.
> 
> View attachment 135811
> 
> View attachment 135812



Is that the gas tank Matt? Hard to tell.


----------



## rocky1

Damn Minnesota Metal Termites anyhow!


Hey I know a guy who used to be a body man... Give him a can of resin and a few sheets of fiberglass and he could maybe squeeze you 3 more years out of it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Is that the gas tank Matt? Hard to tell.



Framework of the unibody on a 2005 Ford Escape and also up into the wheel well. Rear passenger side. All around where the suspension mounts.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Framework of the unibody on a 2005 Ford Escape and also up into the wheel well. Rear passenger side. All around where the suspension mounts.



Time to part it out. Some of the unsafe things we'd see in the body shop would make your hair stand on end.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Few pop rivets, and some diamond plate aluminum she'd be good as new! Da luminum don't rust out so fast on dem salty roads by golly!!


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Time to part it out. Some of the unsafe things we'd see in the body shop would make your hair stand on end.



My dad's last two trucks probably would've made your hair stand on end - mom, my sisters, and I are very glad he's been able to replace it with a newer truck.

I am just glad that I noticed this today instead of it all falling apart later on while driving 60mph down the road.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Few pop rivets, and some diamond plate aluminum she'd be good as new! Da luminum don't rust out so fast on dem salty roads by golly!!



Rocky, you're scaring me.  Of course, you've probably either seen that done - or even done it yourself, lol.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

You know the farmer mentality thingy, duct tape and bailing wire will fix most anything! 

I worked in the local garage for 4 years up there in the middle of ND! I saw a lot of things!! 

And, then occasionally you would have someone request you do such things!! 

Had an old wore out LTD they used for a school bus to pick up a few of the students for the 7th. Day Adventist Academy. Beat that thing down miles and miles of gravel road, for I don't know how many years. About every two months it would come in with a hole in the gas tank, where a piece of gravel bounced up and went through the bottom of the tank it was so thin. Usually it had to be done in 30 minutes, because they had to deliver the kids home, you know. 

Don't know how many gallons of Seal-All we smeared on that tank to make temporary repairs. If we had an hour or two, we'd smear Seal-All on it, get it to stop leaking, then put a piece of adhesive mesh tape over it and get out the JB Weld, or the high dollar Belzona epoxy and make a patch over it. Then directly it would come in with previous repairs leaking and new repairs needed, and we'd tell them to drop it off the next morning. Drop the tank, get out the soldering iron, and solder up holes!! I know the boss soldered it a time or two, I soldered it a couple times. 

And, 2 months later, they'd be back again!!


----------



## ripjack13

My day went great. I was working on my checkering skills....


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> My day went great. I was working on my checkering skills....



You're not supposed to checker the children Marc....


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> You're not supposed to checker the children Marc....



But....they like it....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

A bit windy at Fort Lauderdale beach today! Surf is up!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Spinartist

And a "new moon" is predicted!!
(Oh the stuff I have to put up with living down here! )

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I got a tip today. 
Guess I should be honored

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

My dryer crapped out on me, went to work in wet pants today, lol. Parts are on order so I hope I can get it fixed this week. Temporarily I have all my laundry on hangers hanging from the pipes in my basement with a fan running to dry them so the don't get that stinking mildew smell, I hate that smell.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Is the solar drier broke too?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

If I have to redo this darn stock one more time...I'm going to run it through a wood chipper. This will now be #4 of doing it. Darn slippery hands and a screwdriver dont mix.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> If I have to redo this darn stock one more time...I'm going to run it through a wood chipper. This will now be #4 of doing it. Darn slippery hands and a screwdriver dont mix.
> View attachment 136006

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Is the solar drier broke too? 

It is today in Michigan, rain all day and a chance for the next 2 days. This aint florida ya know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from work, made dinner, fed the kitties and did the dishes, worked on the tool rest for spinartist. Then set up a bike on my work stand to be torn down for parts.



Rainy out here in Michigan and the weather is about to turn, so when you live alone you can work on bicycles in your living room, lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve bellinger

[QUOTE="woodtickgreg, so when you live alone you can work on bicycles in your living room, lol.[/QUOTE]Heck man i'm married and still work on what ever i want on the kitchen table.LOL She quit gripping about that years ago, don't do her any good to gripe as i'm gonna do it any way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Well she still gripes a little but it is futile ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Been married 24 years, I finally broke her!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

You know, if your shops were clean, you'd have room to work on stuff in there instead of the kitchen..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 136037



Side by side or over under?


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Side by side or over under?



12 gauge modified choke, A grade A. H. Fox sxs. Made in 1912 or 13....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> You know, if your shops were clean, you'd have room to work on stuff in there instead of the kitchen..



Nope...house is air conditioned the shop is not

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> You know, if your shops were clean, you'd have room to work on stuff in there instead of the kitchen..



Hey pot, tell me about it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> 12 gauge modified choke, A grade A. H. Fox sxs. Made in 1912 or 13....



Nice. I'll be waiting for your tutorial as I'm eventually going to do a stock for my 1917 model 97 pump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Hey pot, tell me about it!


I did, ya kettle....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Nice. I'll be waiting for your tutorial as I'm eventually going to do a stock for my 1917 model 97 pump.



Winchester?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Winchester?



Yep.


----------



## Sprung

Was a long day today... Test drove and purchased a vehicle. Had a very positive experience with the dealership - definitely not pushy like the last one we purchased from. I'd say I'd buy from them again, but at this point, I've got no plans to purchase another car for a decade. With the two cars we have now, it should easily be at least a decade before I have to go car shopping again - I hope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Sprung what did you buy? It's not always the dealership, it's the particular salesman that can make for a great experience. I have been to a dealer and got turned off by a salesman, left and came back another day with a new salesman and then things went great. All depends on the salesman.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

My day yesterday was not great, I pulled something in my mid back, I still feel it this morning. I just came home from work yesterday, had some dinner and then hit the couch to rest it. No work for me yesterday. Gonna see how it feels as the day progresses today.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Johnturner said:


> One more reason for an addition of the GROAN button





Sprung said:


> Was a long day today... Test drove and purchased a vehicle. Had a very positive experience with the dealership - definitely not pushy like the last one we purchased from. I'd say I'd buy from them again, but at this point, I've got no plans to purchase another car for a decade. With the two cars we have now, it should easily be at least a decade before I have to go car shopping again - I hope.


----------



## Tony

@Sprung What did you get???? You can't just say "Oh ya, I bought a car". Details, pics man!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Frustrating overall.

Started out fairly well with trying some abrasive grit recipes. Don't have it nailed yet but zeroing in on it.

Then I had a complete failure trying to make cutting boards. I'll post elsewhere with pictures to solicit advice on what how to fix whatever boneheaded thing I did.

Since I was annoyed at that I thought I'd throw one of those maple bowl blanks on the lathe and turn something. Got it rounded, a recess put in, mounted on the chuck and started cleaning out the center. Got down about 3/4" or so and it started sounding funny. Like maybe something was loose funny. Stopped the lathe, all seems tight. Then I look inside the bowl. *sigh*

Turns out that what I thought was ambrosia streaks are probably punk streaks. There's an enclosed branch that has started to rot out. I believe that both of the streaks seen on the outside are actually from this branch. It's usually not a good sign when you put a pool of medium CA into the recess and it's all soaked in. I know that lots of turners would continue on (and I may do that yet) but I'll admit to being a bit nervous about it.













(Note: the CA didn't seep through to the outside - at least not that I'd be able to tell. I separately applied CA to those areas.)

To close on a good note - it is nice when it's 20 degrees outside to head into a shop that's at about 55 or so. Yep, 55 seems a bit cool but it's a whole lot better than 20 :) I do need to get some insulation up overhead but I should be able to get that done before the cold weather moves in for good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> @Sprung What did you get???? You can't just say "Oh ya, I bought a car". Details, pics man!! Tony



Patience, Tony!  It was dark last night when we left the dealership, so I didn't get any pics yesterday.



woodtickgreg said:


> @Sprung what did you buy? It's not always the dealership, it's the particular salesman that can make for a great experience. I have been to a dealer and got turned off by a salesman, left and came back another day with a new salesman and then things went great. All depends on the salesman.



Agreed on the dealer/dealership thing! But, everyone there we interacted with yesterday was great.

We ended up buying a 2018 Chevy Equinox. We typically buy used vehicles in the 3 or 4 year used range, 35k to 65k miles on them - at the point where they have a lot of life left in them, nothing's breaking yet, and you're not paying the price of a new car. Found out that a dealership 70 miles away was running some good deals on the 2018 Equinox this month. We ended up with a 2018 with 4700 miles on it (it was used as a courtesy/demo car for four months) for less than $1k more than a 2015 Exquinox with 65k miles on it, which was one of the vehicles we had been looking it. With such a small price difference, it was a no brainer for us and it still fit within our budget.

It isn't a truck like I was hoping to get, but with the budget we had, any truck we would have been able to buy would have had a minimum of 100k to 120k miles on it - and I don't like buying a vehicle with that many miles on it, at the point where stuff might start breaking. Especially since I need a reliable vehicle to drive for work purposes.

*Warning for all of our Texas snowflakes who can't handle snow. You will see snow in the following picture. It is snowing here in MN this morning.*

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

OH NO! A four letter word "SNOW"  run and hide!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Sprung nice score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> OH NO! A four letter word "SNOW"  run and hide!



Man, I knew I should've gotten a safe space prepared for all you southern snowflakes!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Patience, Tony!  It was dark last night when we left the dealership, so I didn't get any pics yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on the dealer/dealership thing! But, everyone there we interacted with yesterday was great.
> 
> We ended up buying a 2018 Chevy Equinox. We typically buy used vehicles in the 3 or 4 year used range, 35k to 65k miles on them - at the point where they have a lot of life left in them, nothing's breaking yet, and you're not paying the price of a new car. Found out that a dealership 70 miles away was running some good deals on the 2018 Equinox this month. We ended up with a 2018 with 4700 miles on it (it was used as a courtesy/demo car for four months) for less than $1k more than a 2015 Exquinox with 65k miles on it, which was one of the vehicles we had been looking it. With such a small price difference, it was a no brainer for us and it still fit within our budget.
> 
> It isn't a truck like I was hoping to get, but with the budget we had, any truck we would have been able to buy would have had a minimum of 100k to 120k miles on it - and I don't like buying a vehicle with that many miles on it, at the point where stuff might start breaking. Especially since I need a reliable vehicle to drive for work purposes.
> 
> *Warning for all of our Texas snowflakes who can't handle snow. You will see snow in the following picture. It is snowing here in MN this morning.*
> 
> View attachment 136197





Get that white poison off my screen!!!

Seriously though, nice score, glad you got a good deal on it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

My day, yesterday, was not very fun. Fridge died. So I drove around to a couple of places to look at em. Finally found one . Loaded it up. had the wife and my neighbor help unload it.
pulled a muscle in my back. i'm pretty sore. so today is a relaxing day...

I just got off the horn with Sealy mattress co, I put in a warranty claim on my 7 yr old mattress. it has a 10 yr warranty. so after at least 20 emails back and forth. They had told me that the essentials line of beds were what I needed to choose from, and go to jc pennys and try out the line. After doing some research, come to find out that is their bottom line series. so I sent em a nice long email telling em they were trying to shaft me into that crap stuff and that my bed was not comparable to that line, It should be their middle line..
. they replied with, please call us. So I did. I told the customer service lady to read my last email before I went further into the conversation.
--------------------------------------
_"Hi,
After doing some reading of my warranty, I noticed it says a replacement of equal or greater value. The Essentials collection is not an equal or greater value, after researching this and talking with the company I purchased the mattress from originally. I know that there is nothing in today's Sealy line that is exactly like what I had.
When comparing specs over time, I'm aware that features that start out as premium features when they are first introduced to the market eventually become standard feature. 

According to my research, the Sealy South Court Plush was in your Posturepedic line. The Posturepedic line was definitely not the entry level for all of Sealy's products at that time. The entry level models at that time were under the "Sealy Brand" product line, above which the Posturepedic line began. Today's entry level is Sealy Essentials, above which is the Performance Series.
The South Court was in the Reserve Series, which was the middle level of Posturepedic options at that time (Preferred, Reserve, Signature). 
My mattress was made before Sealy began offering pocketed coils in its mattresses. As such, my mattress features a connected coil support unit. The type of coil system is certainly one of the defining characteristics of an innerspring mattress, and the coils in my mattress tend to more closely resemble what is offered in the Response Essentials collection today.
Today, all Sealy mattresses are loaded with memory foam...a material that isn't in my South Court model.

Price points for the current Response (innerspring) Essentials line generally run from $299-$699 for a queen set, while price points for the Response Performance line tend to be concentrated more in the $500-$1099 range. So, the price I paid of over $700 for a queen (esp when adjusted for inflation to, say, $750) falls just about the middle of the Response Performance line and falls just above where the Essentials line tends to top out. 

So, I should be looking to get the Sealy Performance Collection, and not the lower value of the Essentials Collection.
I'll be going up to JC Penny tonight to look at this mattress.
https://www.jcpenney.com/p/sealy-pe...mattress-only/ppr5007239396?pTmplType=regular

That seems to be acceptable to me, however my wife needs to try it out before I commit to ordering it from you.
Thanks, 
Marc"_
---------------------------------------------------

She said, hmm....hold please.
20 minutes later she comes back, Mr. Hunter, it seems you are correct in your research of the mattress. So, I'm getting a new bed in a few weeks!! YAY....
Thank god for the internet!
What a pain in the butt it is to deal with them. It shouldn't have to be that tedious. I still have to pay for the delivery of it though. They wouldn't waive that fee. I asked. Oh well. It was mentioned in the warranty page, so I knew it was going to be there.

now I'm going down to my shop and do a little bit of sanding on that darn gunstock....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> My day, yesterday, was not very fun. Fridge died. So I drove around to a couple of places to look at em. Finally found one . Loaded it up. had the wife and my neighbor help unload it.
> pulled a muscle in my back. i'm pretty sore. so today is a relaxing day...
> 
> I just got off the horn with Sealy mattress co, I put in a warranty claim on my 7 yr old mattress. it has a 10 yr warranty. so after at least 20 emails back and forth. They had told me that the essentials line of beds were what I needed to choose from, and go to jc pennys and try out the line. After doing some research, come to find out that is their bottom line series. so I sent em a nice long email telling em they were trying to shaft me into that crap stuff and that my bed was not comparable to that line, It should be their middle line..
> . they replied with, please call us. So I did. I told the customer service lady to read my last email before I went further into the conversation.
> --------------------------------------
> _"Hi,
> After doing some reading of my warranty, I noticed it says a replacement of equal or greater value. The Essentials collection is not an equal or greater value, after researching this and talking with the company I purchased the mattress from originally. I know that there is nothing in today's Sealy line that is exactly like what I had.
> When comparing specs over time, I'm aware that features that start out as premium features when they are first introduced to the market eventually become standard feature.
> 
> According to my research, the Sealy South Court Plush was in your Posturepedic line. The Posturepedic line was definitely not the entry level for all of Sealy's products at that time. The entry level models at that time were under the "Sealy Brand" product line, above which the Posturepedic line began. Today's entry level is Sealy Essentials, above which is the Performance Series.
> The South Court was in the Reserve Series, which was the middle level of Posturepedic options at that time (Preferred, Reserve, Signature).
> My mattress was made before Sealy began offering pocketed coils in its mattresses. As such, my mattress features a connected coil support unit. The type of coil system is certainly one of the defining characteristics of an innerspring mattress, and the coils in my mattress tend to more closely resemble what is offered in the Response Essentials collection today.
> Today, all Sealy mattresses are loaded with memory foam...a material that isn't in my South Court model.
> 
> Price points for the current Response (innerspring) Essentials line generally run from $299-$699 for a queen set, while price points for the Response Performance line tend to be concentrated more in the $500-$1099 range. So, the price I paid of over $700 for a queen (esp when adjusted for inflation to, say, $750) falls just about the middle of the Response Performance line and falls just above where the Essentials line tends to top out.
> 
> So, I should be looking to get the Sealy Performance Collection, and not the lower value of the Essentials Collection.
> I'll be going up to JC Penny tonight to look at this mattress.
> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/sealy-pe...mattress-only/ppr5007239396?pTmplType=regular
> 
> That seems to be acceptable to me, however my wife needs to try it out before I commit to ordering it from you.
> Thanks,
> Marc"_
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> She said, hmm....hold please.
> 20 minutes later she comes back, Mr. Hunter, it seems you are correct in your research of the mattress. So, I'm getting a new bed in a few weeks!! YAY....
> Thank god for the internet!
> What a pain in the butt it is to deal with them. It shouldn't have to be that tedious. I still have to pay for the delivery of it though. They wouldn't waive that fee. I asked. Oh well. It was mentioned in the warranty page, so I knew it was going to be there.
> 
> now I'm going down to my shop and do a little bit of sanding on that darn gunstock....



Good deal on getting the warranty figured out. We finally gave up on a claim with them, top of the line pillow top developed a canyon. They wouldn't warranty it because the top was stained (my wife and I are both hot sleepers so some sweat stains after 8 years) we went back and forth for a year over it.


----------



## ripjack13

because of a stain? wth? that has nothing to do with the canyon. Was that sealy?


----------



## Lou Currier

Marc, what happened to the mattress?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Marc, what happened to the mattress?


You had to go there. Why would you remotely be curious about the damage he does to his mattress or why? 


Bad Lou! Bad!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

My day has been interesting so far. I'm doing my first show tomorrow which happens to be the biggest show I've ever done. I'm nervous as hell about it to begin with. We left the house this morning, show is 3-1/2 hours away. Traffic was at a dead stop on the highway right by our house. After a 1/2 hour detour we got moving normally. Went to pick up our kid in Austin on the way, he's sick with food poisoning. So it's just Nikki and I to set up and run things. Get back on the road, a 5 gallon bucket falls out of a truck right in front of us on the highway. Avoid it, keep going. Finally get up here, drizzling rain and in the 40's. Y'all know I'm not happy about that. Hopefully it goes well...... Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> drizzling rain and in the 40's



I'll send you some of this snow and high winds - that'll cheer you up!

Hope the show goes well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> because of a stain? wth? that has nothing to do with the canyon. Was that sealy?


Yes, a black label top of the line


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Yes, a black label top of the line



Wow...that's shameful on their part.


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Marc, what happened to the mattress?



It got flat. It was a nice fluffy pillow top. Aparently they go flat quick...


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> You had to go there. Why would you remotely be curious about the damage he does to his mattress or why?
> 
> 
> Bad Lou! Bad!



Too much bulk. From the waist down to my knees....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> It got flat. It was a nice fluffy pillow top. Aparently they go flat quick...



No comment

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Too much bulk. From the waist down to my knees....


You said it went flat, only skinny sharp things poke hole to make things go flat... 

I blame @Lou Currier for taking this thread to the low place it is now... 

Stoopid Lou...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> You said it went flat, only skinny sharp things poke hole to make things go flat...
> 
> I blame @Lou Currier for taking this thread to the low place it is now...
> 
> Stoopid Lou...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> You said it went flat, only skinny sharp things poke hole to make things go flat...
> 
> I blame @Lou Currier for taking this thread to the low place it is now...
> 
> Stoopid Lou...



It's a pillow top bed....not a water bed. Silly islander...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I'll send you some of this snow and high winds - that'll cheer you up!
> 
> Hope the show goes well!



Laugh all you want, but we just finished setting up and I couldn't feel my fingers for half the night. Stopped at Target and bought some gloves for tomorrow. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Laugh all you want, but we just finished setting up and I couldn't feel my fingers for half the night. Stopped at Target and bought some gloves for tomorrow. Tony


Have you always been a little girl?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

My day started craptastic. The starter in the van crapped out. Had to put it in while paked on the street with the temp in the high 20's..... Just got to shop, hoping to get a bunch done.....

@Tony - Good luck at your show!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well my day is better than Colins so far. Just got home from the part time job, now I get to fix the clothes dryer that crapped out last weekend. I got the parts in the mail yesterday. But unlike Colin, I'll be inside and warm, but I could think of other things I would rather be doing than tearing apart a dryer to fix it.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Laugh all you want, but we just finished setting up and I couldn't feel my fingers for half the night. Stopped at Target and bought some gloves for tomorrow. Tony


I thought Texans were tough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Well my day is better than Colins so far. Just got home from the part time job, now I get to fix the clothes dryer that crapped out last weekend. I got the parts in the mail yesterday. But unlike Colin, I'll be inside and warm, but I could think of other things I would rather be doing than tearing apart a dryer to fix it.



I'd have traded. I work on dryers all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Just got back from spending the day with @Tony at his booth. Looks like he might do ok. got to see @Kerry Weeks ran into a couple other peeps from WB. Interesting show a little of everything temps on the cool side this morning but not too bad a little into the day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> Well my day is better than Colins so far. Just got home from the part time job, now I get to fix the clothes dryer that crapped out last weekend. I got the parts in the mail yesterday. But unlike Colin, I'll be inside and warm, but I could think of other things I would rather be doing than tearing apart a dryer to fix it.




Me too.


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> I thought Texans were tough.




Curt. That's why we like you... you're a dreamer!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I'd much rather work on a dryer than a washer! Dryers are pretty simple inside, washers not so much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> I'd much rather work on a dryer than a washer! Dryers are pretty simple inside


Indeed they are.
Open lid with 2 scrscrews. Remove front panel with 2 more screws.


 
Remove drum and belt. Then I vacuumed it out since I was in there.



These are the 2 coils that need to be replaced, they are not turning the gas on.


 the bad parts.



I found a new use for a quick grip clamp, held the drum in place while I put the new belt on. Figured I should change the belt while I was in there.


All done and she works, already ran a load in it. Cost was about 20 bucks. Cheaper than a new one. I can't believe what a dryer cost new, looking at it there is nothing to them, a cordless drill is more complex, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Have you always been a little girl?



I've only become a little girl in my old age. My tolerance for cold has gone down as I have aged to almost nill at this point.

Had a good day yesterday all things considered. It was cold but not raining so that was a plus. Got to hang out with @Bigdrowdy1 and @Kerry Weeks , that was very cool. Saw some great things, met a guy named Mike who does some cool work and is on here, but couldn't find him here, maybe he'll resurface. Had a decent day sales wise, made what I spent plus a bit. Didn't do what I had hoped to but it was a good experience. I meant to take a picture with Kerry and Rodney but didn't, I'm sorry. Tony

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kerry Weeks

That slipped all our minds Tony don't feel bad. when ya come up to visit we can get 1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodtickgreg said:


> Indeed they are.
> Open lid with 2 scrscrews. Remove front panel with 2 more screws.
> View attachment 136280
> Remove drum and belt. Then I vacuumed it out since I was in there.
> View attachment 136281
> These are the 2 coils that need to be replaced, they are not turning the gas on.
> View attachment 136282 the bad parts.
> View attachment 136283
> I found a new use for a quick grip clamp, held the drum in place while I put the new belt on. Figured I should change the belt while I was in there.
> View attachment 136284All done and she works, already ran a load in it. Cost was about 20 bucks. Cheaper than a new one. I can't believe what a dryer cost new, looking at it there is nothing to them, a cordless drill is more complex, lol.


You should move to the islands. An appliance repair independent contractor can easily make 300k a year.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> You should move to the islands. An appliance repair independent contractor can easily make 300k a year.



We're already at capacity on here with Islanders, can't deal with any more!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> All done and she works, already ran a load in it. Cost was about 20 bucks. Cheaper than a new one. I can't believe what a dryer cost new, looking at it there is nothing to them, a cordless drill is more complex, lol.





Same thing I thought after tearing into my first... How do they justify the price on these things??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> We're already at capacity on here with Islanders, can't deal with any more!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cut up large pine wood prototype tools at work for burning in the outdoor wood fired boiler.
I added a bunch of wood to the pile today, all of the big laminated pine blocks.



This is what one of the prototypes looks like, this was probably for a inner fender liner foam or carpet. They make a wood mold before they cut it in metal.


 I think I cut 8 of these up today. Some I could not get through with a 20" bar. Thats my husky 365 with a 20" bar, man I love that saw, it's my work horse.


 made a mountain of saw dust! Lol.



I'm totally spent after being outside in the cooler weather and cutting wood all day, back is fatigued and I'm on the couch for the remainder of the night. Wrassle saw, lift and throw wood, repeat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I hope @Kenbo does not see that shop, it might make him start twitching.

Canadian rule #1.
A pile of saw dust should not exceed the size of a blue lighter before you must stop and clean up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Cut up large pin wood prototype tools at work for burning in the outdoor wood fired boiler.
> I added a bunch of wood to the pile today, all of the big laminated pine blocks.
> View attachment 136389
> This is what one of the prototypes looks like, this was probably for a inner fender liner foam or carpet. They make a wood mold before they cut it in metal.
> View attachment 136390 I think I cut 8 of these up today. Some I could not get through with a 20" bar. Thats my husky 365 with a 29" bar, man I love that saw, it's my work horse.
> View attachment 136391 made a mountain of saw dust! Lol.
> View attachment 136392
> I'm totally spent after being outside in the cooler weather and cutting wood all day, back is fatigued and I'm on the couch for the remainder of the night. Wrassle saw, lift and throw wood, repeat.



I take it the glue isn't an issue in the burner?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I have to rant a bit this morning... One of my customers (The soap maker that gets those soap savers from me) gave me an order, I gave her a date, she says "Holy crap. I need them sooner than that because my open house/store anniversary is the end of this week" So I drop everything, crank out a pile of them for her even though I should be concentrating on inventory and go to set up delivery this morning and she goes "Oh, I decided to take care of some other things this morning so I won't be there until about 3" And this is after she told me yesterday she'd be in by 10...... I'm hoping she'll cut a check on the spot to make up for this as her normal bill pay system takes two weeks to pay me....

Rant over. Back to your regularly scheduled sawdust.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I have to rant a bit this morning... One of my customers (The soap maker that gets those soap savers from me) gave me an order, I gave her a date, she says "Holy crap. I need them sooner than that because my open house/store anniversary is the end of this week" So I drop everything, crank out a pile of them for her even though I should be concentrating on inventory and go to set up delivery this morning and she goes "Oh, I decided to take care of some other things this morning so I won't be there until about 3" And this is after she told me yesterday she'd be in by 10...... I'm hoping she'll cut a check on the spot to make up for this as her normal bill pay system takes two weeks to pay me....
> 
> Rant over. Back to your regularly scheduled sawdust.



That really sucks Colin, I feel your pain! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well...I was doing some cleaning up around the house. Thats good.
But I locked myself out....
Id ten T......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> I have to rant a bit this morning... One of my customers (The soap maker that gets those soap savers from me) gave me an order, I gave her a date, she says "Holy crap. I need them sooner than that because my open house/store anniversary is the end of this week" So I drop everything, crank out a pile of them for her even though I should be concentrating on inventory and go to set up delivery this morning and she goes "Oh, I decided to take care of some other things this morning so I won't be there until about 3" And this is after she told me yesterday she'd be in by 10...... I'm hoping she'll cut a check on the spot to make up for this as her normal bill pay system takes two weeks to pay me....
> 
> Rant over. Back to your regularly scheduled sawdust.


You would think that a small business person would understand, appreciate and value the efforts of another. There are times when the revenue just isn't worth the headache that comes with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Don't feel bad Marc... Was going to work booth at the fair Sunday, decided to check temperature and see if a coat was necessary, and it was. Went back and grabbed my coat, put my boots on and headed to town. Stopped to grab a can of snuff at the country store 6 miles down the road. Nothing in my pockets! No cash, no wallet, no keys. Keep a spare key in the barn fortunately, but had to turn around and come back and grab everything since I didn't have a pass to get in the gate either. And, this was just shortly after learning I was supposed to be there an hour earlier than I thought I was supposed to be there!! So needless to say... I was a few minutes late!

Was an interesting day; lot of strange things wandering around, some interesting scenery, people from all over the world there. Sold a little honey, saw a few old friends. Cold and breezy all day, and we're set up right in front of the door, so the coat was worth the aggravation anyhow!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Man it gets cold quick when the sun goes down. 
I in the house...finally. had to wait the wife to get home....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Man it gets cold quick when the sun goes down.
> I in the house...finally. had to wait the wife to get home....



What language is he speaking?


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> What language is he speaking?



It's called frozen finger syndrome....or maybe I was practicing my sillysipian speak....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

First day off in over 2 weeks. Getting caught up on household needs/ chores this morning and finally in the shop. Seems like it’s been so long since I’ve been out here I don’t remember what I had going on lol. Maybe that’s just old age.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> It's called frozen finger syndrome....or maybe I was practicing my sillysipian speak....


Nailed it! Incoherent babble, check. Leaves the reader wondering if you are typing while experiencing a seizure, check. Good job on your sillisippianisums.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Made some firestartes for a friend, i would have made more but i ran out of cheap, or should i say free, wax.

First buy old coffee pot at salvation army to melt wax in, it'll pour nice. Melt old wax real slow on stove with very low heat.


 Fill paper egg cartons with sawdust, this happens to be cherry chainsaw cuttings.


 pour melted wax over sawdust and let set up. The wax soaks into the sawdust and paper and acts like a wick, makes starting fires very easy, indoors or out. Just break one off and set in the middle of a pile of kindling and lite, they work great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodtickgreg said:


> Made some firestartes for a friend, i would have made more but i ran out of cheap, or should i say free, wax.
> 
> First buy old coffee pot at salvation army to melt wax in, it'll pour nice. Melt old wax real slow on stove with very low heat.
> View attachment 136663 Fill paper egg cartons with sawdust, this happens to be cherry chainsaw cuttings.
> View attachment 136664 pour melted wax over sawdust and let set up. The wax soaks into the sawdust and paper and acts like a wick, makes starting fires very easy, indoors or out. Just break one off and set in the middle of a pile of kindling and lite, they work great.
> View attachment 136665

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

That's a cool idea Greg, and I have a source of not so pure and clean beeswax I could use too. Just have to round up the egg crates. The wife typically saves all her old candles for such, keeps a big pot of them next to the fireplace. Never considered melting and pouring them over the sawdust to stretch them further, but it would work nicely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rocky, whenever I find old candles like at a garage sale or auction I snatch them up for just such a thing. But I would never use the bee's wax I got from you for such a thing, lol. But the dirty stuff you don't sell would be ideal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, when we render the end product, it has a lot of dead bees/bee parts in it, bits of wood, and other debris, that's all saturated with wax. Everything in it is wax impregnated at that point and flammable, poured and mixed in with sawdust it would work great. Cool idea!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Costco sells the large packs that have 4 creates in them. We like pickled eggs.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Don Ratcliff said:


> Costco sells the large packs that have 4 creates in them. We like pickled eggs.


I eat a lot of eggs too, so I save the paper crates for just such a thing. I exchange the plastic ones with local egg sellers. I try and buy eggs from local people when I can because I know the chickens are free range and eating their normal food, you can see and taste the difference in the eggs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodtickgreg said:


> I eat a lot of eggs too, so I save the paper crates for just such a thing. I exchange the plastic ones with local egg sellers. I try and buy eggs from local people when I can because I know the chickens are free range and eating their normal food, you can see and taste the difference in the eggs.


I totally agree with you, just not many egg ranches in Waikiki...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Used to work part time at the local egg factory, 7 climate controlled houses, 35,000 chickens to the house, we just loaded trucks on the weekend, but I wasn't fond of eggs for a long time after that experience! 

You can put 425 cases of eggs on a 40 ft. reefer if you hand stack them, floor to ceiling. Started with mediums in the front, then worked up to Extra-Large in the back. Had a truck break down one time and the boss couldn't keep the whole crew there, kept 2 of us there to load them! Was like 12 lbs. difference in the weight of the case from medium to extra large, felt like 120 lbs. time we were done.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Those fire starters are great, my kids make a couple hundred every few years. If anyone really needed wax I do have about 500 pounds of parafin candle wax in 10 pound blocks


----------



## rocky1

Were you planning on making A BUNCH of candles, or did you like have a paraffin truck break down in the front yard and trade him the repair bill out in wax? That's a lot paraffin!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Those fire starters are great, my kids make a couple hundred every few years. If anyone really needed wax I do have about 500 pounds of parafin candle wax in 10 pound blocks



My question is why?????


----------



## rocky1

Because the paraffin truck broke down in the front yard, everyone knows beeswax candles sell better!


----------



## The100road

Had a really good weekend. Last night the wife and I got to go to a haunted house (been about 15 years) which was very cool. 

And tonight we went and seen the man himself....... Garth Brooks. Very very good show.

That’s right people. Two nights in a row without the little one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The100road said:


> Had a really good weekend. Last night the wife and I got to go to a haunted house (been about 15 years) which was very cool.
> 
> And tonight we went and seen the man himself....... Garth Brooks. Very very good show.
> 
> That’s right people. Two nights in a row without the little one.
> 
> View attachment 136674


Congrats on 2 free nights and making the most from it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Don Ratcliff said:


> I totally agree with you, just not many egg ranches in Waikiki...


I heard that chickens where everywhere wild in Hawaii.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodtickgreg said:


> I heard that chickens where everywhere wild in Hawaii.


Not so much in Waikiki. This is a city with a million tourists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Show ended at 5, everything packed by 535, it's about 8 pm and I still can't get in to load up.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Show ended at 5, everything packed by 535, it's about 8 pm and I still can't get in to load up.....
> 
> View attachment 137093



That sucks Colin! The last show I did wad in the streets and I couldn't tear down until 8 at night, then the street was clogged with trucks. I ended up making 8 trips 4 blocks each way with a wheeler to get out. Tony


----------



## CWS

How was the weekend. Hope not to much to load.


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> How was the weekend. Hope not to much to load.



It sucked donkey genetallia.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> It sucked donkey genetallia.


Sorry to hear that it didn't turn out so well. I know how much time work goes into doing shows.


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> Sorry to hear that it didn't turn out so well. I know how much time work goes into doing shows.



The problem was that the marketing material they used to artists to get them to sign up for the show turned out to be extremely misleading, downright deceptive in my opinion. the level of vendor quality and the sales estimates that were provided to us did not match the actual makeup of the show. If I had seen a vendor list for this show prior to it I would have run the other way very quickly and done other events. There was a ton of cheap Buy/Sell crap there from China. One guy owned 14 booths at the show and brings in stuff by the semi load and has employees hawking it. I talked with the other artists there and none of us made any money. I didn't even cover half of what I spent for the booth space of the show not to mention all the capital I have tied up in the large amount of inventory I made to be ready for this show plus the expenses for food/travel/lodging. Right now I'm sitting at my desk trying to figure out if I'm better off liquidating everything to pay off the building and put it up for sale or if I just need to put everything in storage and walk away from my building on December 1st. Either way I'll cease to do business, I'll take a month and mill up the Don wood, all the burl I have and whatnot and get that all sold off and get Don taken care of and go find a real job instead of the fantasy of being self employed.

And to top it off my wife ruined a tire on her car this morning so I have to take it into town later today and put a set of tires on it (The others are pretty worn so it doesn't make sense just to buy one)

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> The problem was that the marketing material they used to artists to get them to sign up for the show turned out to be extremely misleading, downright deceptive in my opinion. the level of vendor quality and the sales estimates that were provided to us did not match the actual makeup of the show. If I had seen a vendor list for this show prior to it I would have run the other way very quickly and done other events. There was a ton of cheap Buy/Sell crap there from China. One guy owned 14 booths at the show and brings in stuff by the semi load and has employees hawking it. I talked with the other artists there and none of us made any money. I didn't even cover half of what I spent for the booth space of the show not to mention all the capital I have tied up in the large amount of inventory I made to be ready for this show plus the expenses for food/travel/lodging. Right now I'm sitting at my desk trying to figure out if I'm better off liquidating everything to pay off the building and put it up for sale or if I just need to put everything in storage and walk away from my building on December 1st. Either way I'll cease to do business, I'll take a month and mill up the Don wood, all the burl I have and whatnot and get that all sold off and get Don taken care of and go find a real job instead of the fantasy of being self employed.
> 
> And to top it off my wife ruined a tire on her car this morning so I have to take it into town later today and put a set of tires on it (The others are pretty worn so it doesn't make sense just to buy one)



Colin, I'm dang sorry to hear this man, that truly sucks. My advice is to take a day to let the burn subside a little bit, cool off then think about it. Maybe you can figure a way to keep it all going. We're all pulling for you. If I can help somehow let me know. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Tom Smart

I agree with Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

That sucks, Colin. Any chance you could get your entry fee back? Small claims court? Letter to the editor? Better business bureau? Department of Justice? Justice League? Swarm of ninjas? Voodoo doll?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> That sucks, Colin. Any chance you could get your entry fee back? Small claims court? Letter to the editor? Better business bureau? Department of Justice? Justice League? Swarm of ninjas? Voodoo doll?



Voodoo sounds like a good idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

That really does suck Colin. I think Tony is right - let the sting subside and a cooler head prevail. You have put so much blood sweat tears and work into it that it deserves very careful consideration.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

NYWoodturner said:


> That really does suck Colin. I think Tony is right - let the sting subside and a cooler head prevail. You have put so much blood sweat tears and work into it that it deserves very careful consideration.



At this point, I need to pull about 12-15,000 bucks out of my butt in 18 days. Starting to think the universe is trying to tell me something...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung

Man, Colin, it sucks to hear about the show and about where you stand right now in regards to your building...  It's certainly not for lack of trying or work or effort on your part. Really hope to see you be able to pull through somehow...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Made some firestartes for a friend, i would have made more but i ran out of cheap, or should i say free, wax.
> 
> First buy old coffee pot at salvation army to melt wax in, it'll pour nice. Melt old wax real slow on stove with very low heat.
> View attachment 136663 Fill paper egg cartons with sawdust, this happens to be cherry chainsaw cuttings.
> View attachment 136664 pour melted wax over sawdust and let set up. The wax soaks into the sawdust and paper and acts like a wick, makes starting fires very easy, indoors or out. Just break one off and set in the middle of a pile of kindling and lite, they work great.
> View attachment 136665




I've been making these for years and they work GREAT!!! Each one will burn for approximately 20 minutes. Nicely done Greg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Just got home from a day of traveling to visit my in-laws. Drove up to Minneapolis, sat and watched the Vikings game (they beat Detroit) had ham and assorted side dishes, ate some pie and then drove home. Tomorrow more turning in the shop, we'll see if anyone comes out to shop. 

On an up note, did manage to grovel and buy some time with the shop, I've got a few more months before total panic ensues.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> On an up note, did manage to grovel and buy some time with the shop, I've got a few more months before total panic ensues.



Fantastic to hear you've got more time! Hopefully you're able to get it worked out during that time!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> Just got home from a day of traveling to visit my in-laws. Drove up to Minneapolis, sat and watched the Vikings game (they beat Detroit) had ham and assorted side dishes, ate some pie and then drove home. Tomorrow more turning in the shop, we'll see if anyone comes out to shop.
> 
> On an up note, did manage to grovel and buy some time with the shop, I've got a few more months before total panic ensues.


Great news, Colin.


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Just got home from a day of traveling to visit my in-laws. Drove up to Minneapolis, sat and watched the Vikings game (they beat Detroit) had ham and assorted side dishes, ate some pie and then drove home. Tomorrow more turning in the shop, we'll see if anyone comes out to shop.
> 
> On an up note, did manage to grovel and buy some time with the shop, I've got a few more months before total panic ensues.



Glad to hear it Colin! I'm sure you'll figure something out in time! Tony


----------



## Strider

Itook my better half to Trieste, Itaky as a 25th birthday trip! Not feeling any smarter or better smelling :p


----------



## Tony

Well, after 5 days in the hospital i am back home minus my appendix. Sore as all get out and I hobble around like an old man but at least I'm home. Hopefully I can recover fairly quickly! Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Glad to hear it Tony. I hobble around like an old man all the time.






Rodney

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad to hear it Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Glad to hear it Tony. I hobble around like an old man all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney


I am an old man so I have an excuse for hobbling. Get well soon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Well, after 5 days in the hospital i am back home minus my appendix. Sore as all get out and I hobble around like an old man but at least I'm home. Hopefully I can recover fairly quickly! Tony



Did you bring home the cute nurse?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Mills

Only a little nippy today so I finally got out this afternoon and tore out the garden.
Tomato stakes seem to be getting harder to pull out and I had to take a pickaxe to some of the okra.
But ready for tilling for next year...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great to hear you're home. Hope you get to feeling better!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Did you bring home the cute nurse?



I tried to but Nikki punched the gas when she was getting in the truck.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SubVet10

Schroedc said:


> Just got home from a day of traveling to visit my in-laws. Drove up to Minneapolis, sat and watched the Vikings game (they beat Detroit) had ham and assorted side dishes, ate some pie and then drove home. Tomorrow more turning in the shop, we'll see if anyone comes out to shop.
> 
> On an up note, did manage to grovel and buy some time with the shop, I've got a few more months before total panic ensues.


congrats on the continuance for the shop.

GO VIKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not so much in Waikiki. This is a city with a million tourists.



Are you saying the tourists eat all the chickens- If so I think it is time to Call PETA!!!!!

we have our own chickens- damn things are crazy- but fresh eggs are nice- we would be rich but Kathie got the neighbors hooked on fresh eggs and she gives the damn eggs away

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

And, I suppose wants you to pick them up every morning too huh?


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is more like how's my week going. Last week I told my boss that if he ever needed someone to run the water jet at night I could do it after my driving duties are done, just show me how. He thought it over on the weekend and on Monday took me up on my offer. It's brainless work he said, I said I'm your man, lol. I have been working 12 to 15 hours everyday since. Making good money to do a some job. Comes in handy around Christmas time. And it makes me more valuable to the company. Don't know how long it will last, but ill take what I can get.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

So we have had a couple of snow days with the work thing, I go home and do my snow and the neighbor ladies on both sides, because their old and they are my security system, lol. I pack my lunch for the next day, feed my kitties and give them some attention and go to bed so I can do it all over again. And the parts I'm running right now take 4 minutes per cycle, so I can check my emails and check in with the wb too! Some parts run quick and it's a hussle, but these are easy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWS

oops!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

LONG already... Up at 5am, 120 miles on the road. Traffic wasn't bad, made destination early, even with slow start at that time of the morning on a Saturday, and stop to grab breakfast, and forgetting paper with address to plug into GPS. Glad I looked it up last night.

WHY would anyone get up that early on a Saturday morning and drive that far... To see the @Spinartist guy do a presentation in Beverly Hills, FL!


Moved all the conversation on _Lee's Presentation_ to it's own thread, in case anyone wanted to ask him questions on any of it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

After a month of recovery, I finally got back in the Shop yesterday! Didn't do a lot but it sure felt good to be back out there! Tony

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@rocky1 Wish I could be there to see that .
@Tony Glad your feeling a little better and back out in the shop, what is the wood you are turning?
Myself? I just had a 12 hour sleep!!! I never sleep that much, but this week was a tough one, worked 65 + hours and shoveled snow a few times in there too. The old man was just plum wore out, not getting any younger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> @rocky1 Wish I could be there to see that .
> @Tony Glad your feeling a little better and back out in the shop, what is the wood you are turning?
> Myself? I just had a 12 hour sleep!!! I never sleep that much, but this week was a tough one, worked 65 + hours and shoveled snow a few times in there too. The old man was just plum wore out, not getting any younger.



Glad you got some sleep my friend!

It's a piece of maple I bought awhile back from @gvwp. Nothing fancy, just something to see if I remembered how!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> After a month of recovery, I finally got back in the Shop yesterday! Didn't do a lot but it sure felt good to be back out there! Tony
> View attachment 138384



Love your new avatar Tony. Looks just like you!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Love your new avatar Tony. Looks just like you!!



Thanks! That came from your FB page, the Stoopid Islander posted that pic of him throwing me in the air!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Thanks! That came from your FB page, the Stoopid Islander posted that pic of him throwing me in the air!!! Tony



Yes I saw that. hahahaaaaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I’m on vacation until 1/2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> I’m on vacation until 1/2!
> 
> View attachment 138715



That sure is a small glass....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> That sure is a small glass....



True, but it didn’t require any poll of public opinion to select it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> I’m on vacation until 1/2!
> 
> View attachment 138715


Enjoy your time off brother!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> True, but it didn’t require any poll of public opinion to select it.



Hey, I didn't ask anyones opinion on my search. But it seems like everyone had a comment about it....
I just wanted to show and tell how bored I was that day....


----------



## ripjack13

And.....I'm still searching. Just in case you wanted an update.....
Hahahaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> And.....I'm still searching. Just in case you wanted an update.....
> Hahahaa



The one you were working on looked fine to me. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Hey, I didn't ask anyones opinion on my search. But it seems like everyone had a comment about it....
> I just wanted to show and tell how bored I was that day....



I’m very sure not everyone had a comment.

So, bored? Access to internet adult content and plenty of bourbon and you’re bored?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> I’m very sure not everyone had a comment.
> 
> So, bored? Access to internet adult content and plenty of bourbon and you’re bored?


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


>



I didn’t comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> I didn’t comment



Gee thanks..the one guys opinion I needed....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Seems like we can't catch a break around here. Sickness ran through our house for a week before and including Christmas, we had to cancel some of our travel plans. Did at least get to get away for a few days. Got home late last night. As of this afternoon I'm sick again and just hoping that my wife and boys don't get sick too.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## rocky1

Everyone down here is sick... Mother-in-law stayed home when we went to my folks house Christmas Day, because she didn't want to spread her germs. Left the grand-niece home, because of snotty nose. Wife and I should have stayed home and sent them, we were the only ones there not coughing! 

Now this weekend I'm trying to come down with something... Intestinal distress for 2 days, figured I over did the chicken wings Friday night at first. After 2 days of nausea, dizziness, and low grade fever every time I eat anything, I suspected it's something else. Stayed home last night, bundled up in my recliner, munching on probiotics and flu meds, never saw midnight, feeling a little better this morning, but headache is persisting.

Do NOT want the crap going around down here, one neighbor coughed so hard he tore a blood vessel in his brain. Another blacked out during coughing spell while driving around town. No one hurt, but 2 seriously messed up vehicles out of that deal.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well yesterday was the first day to spend anytime in the shop.I worked on a few pot calls and 1 for @rob3232 on a trade we have going. Took photos of it and some stuff I received the last month or so and planned on posting pictures. Wife has done something to the computer and I dont know where they are. I put them on 3 times now and have spent 2 hrs trying to find them. Woke up today temps in teens(hope @Tony has'nt froze up). 

Wishing everyone a Happy and wonderful New Year



Rodney

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Well yesterday was the first day to spend anytime in the shop.I worked on a few pot calls and 1 for @rob3232 on a trade we have going. Took photos of it and some stuff I received the last month or so and planned on posting pictures. Wife has done something to the computer and I dont know where they are. I put them on 3 times now and have spent 2 hrs trying to find them. Woke up today temps in teens(hope @Tony has'nt froze up).
> 
> Wishing everyone a Happy and wonderful New Year
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



Still here brother! Was 28 this morning but I had some work to do in the Shop so I braves the cold all day. Tony


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well my day started off shi//y and only got worse! Went out to start the truck since it was about 4 degrees. Started it and pulled to the front of the house. Went to open the door and the inside handle broke. Delivered a load of wood, went and cut two more. Stopped at parts store and got another one. Went to my buddies to get my 15# of hot sausage. Loaded two round bales on the truck to help him deliver since his clutch is out on his. Took them to an old guy, the guy brought out a skid steer to unload. He went and tried to push the forks under one and shoved them both into the bed of the truck. Had my spare tire in front out of the way. He ripped the front of the bed and drove the cab in about 8 inches right in the middle. Screwed it up major!!!

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well my day started off shi//y and only got worse! Went out to start the truck since it was about 4 degrees. Started it and pulled to the front of the house. Went to open the door and the inside handle broke. Delivered a load of wood, went and cut two more. Stopped at parts store and got another one. Went to my buddies to get my 15# of hot sausage. Loaded two round bales on the truck to help him deliver since his clutch is out on his. Took them to an old guy, the guy brought out a skid steer to unload. He went and tried to push the forks under one and shoved them both into the bed of the truck. Had my spare tire in front out of the way. He ripped the front of the bed and drove the cab in about 8 inches right in the middle. Screwed it up major!!!
> 
> View attachment 139184



Eric, that sucks hard man, sorry! Tony


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yeah it does. The guy said he would pay for it to be fixed. I've got 3 loads of wood to deliver on Wednesday when I'm off and then I'll have to turn down any after that until I get it back!! It's not a lot of money but every little bit helps.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow...that's messed up. Is he getting ya a replacement bed?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nah. The truck was in pretty good shape for the age but it's a farm/wood truck. I just want it fixed back close to normal. I wouldn't expect a new bed. If I turned it in on insurance, they would total it because of the age. It's a 97 but only has 116K miles. Runs good except it doesn't wanna pass a gas station!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ah....I didn't mean new....but a replacement, used. ...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nah. I'm good with a little weld and some paint!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nah. I'm good with a little weld and some paint!



Right on. +1 karma for you....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well friday I was on my way home from work, was going to the car wash to get my truck washed on the way home. Some dumb a$$ woman makes a left turn right in front of me, thank god I wasn't doing the speed limit and I jammed on the brakes, skidded right into her and did a number on her car and some minor damage to mine. But it will have to go into the shop for a new bumper, a painted facia piece, headlight housing because now it gets moisture in it, and an inner plastic wheel well liner. air bags did not deploy. I called the police, made her get off the road and pull into the parking lot. She got a ticket for failure to yield, her plates where expired but the cop gave her a break on that one. I started a claim with my insurance, now waiting to hear from the adjuster this week.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That sucks Greg. Just glad everyone is okay!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hard to see but bumper is dented and twisted.


 the red plastic piece right above the bumper is broken.


 hard to see because I pushed the plastic piece back in but the tabs it attaches to on the wheel well liner are broke off.



I don't feel bad about her car at all, I did at first and was polite to her even though she was at fault, accidents happen, but she became a real bit** after the cop gave her a ticket. Said it was my fault, lol. I said I had the right of way and you should not have went, you should have stopped.


 






It could have been much worse if I hadn't got on the brakes right away, I would have t boned her.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

At least there was no sheet metal damage to my truck and the grill wasn't damaged. Gotta love a steel bumper on a truck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Wow Greg....glad you were not hurt. And I hope that they fix up the the big red beast with haste...


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Wow Greg....glad you were not hurt. And I hope that they fix up the the big red beast with haste...


Thanks man, talked with the insurance company today, I don't have to pay the deductable since the police report shows that she was ticketed for failure to yield right of way. They will inspect my truck on friday and then I have to choose where to take it for the repair. A pita but could have been much worse.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

I had a pipe burst in my garage today. Boy what a pain in the a** that is. Finally got it fixed. I'll wrap the pipe tomorrow and put up the sheetrock.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Schroedc

I feel bad about posting after seeing all the crappy things folks have had to deal with.... I just got home from a 4 day quilt retreat down in Decorah Iowa. Got a lot done, made some new friends. It was fun being the only guy in a group with 49 women. Got the men's room all to myself all weekend

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Woke up to no water, yesterday. Plugged in the heat tape. Worked the fireman's breakfast and then church. Came home to fine the dumbed down society has thermos now built in to the heat tape. Having the thermostat on the plug side, the thing doesn't trip. 20 foot heat tape, one end at 16 degrees, plug end at 70 degrees so it is worthless. Short wired around the thermostat, didn't work. Maybe mice chewed it. Flushed 10 feet of water line and replaced with 200 degree water, twice, thought it would thaw, nope. Should be 50 on Friday, just like camping, in a house.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I feel bad about posting after seeing all the crappy things folks have had to deal with.... I just got home from a 4 day quilt retreat down in Decorah Iowa. Got a lot done, made some new friends. It was fun being the only guy in a group with 49 women. Got the men's room all to myself all weekend
> 
> View attachment 139494 View attachment 139495 View attachment 139496 View attachment 139497 View attachment 139498


That's on my to do list to learn. Very cool Colin, I see you used your new singer? Did you take it with you?


----------



## ripjack13

All set in the basement. Got a new sink and faucet. The old one was a wall mount. Pain in the butt to hook up. So I got a freestanding one...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> All set in the basement.



@Tony 

What's a "basement?"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> @Tony
> 
> What's a "basement?"



The bomb shelter....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Back to working overtime! Gotta love the opportunity to earn some money though. I scored a few tools in an online auction, I'll post some pics when I pick them up. Right now it's bed time, probably work overtime again tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> @Tony
> 
> What's a "basement?"



Us new englanders has extra space under the house for storage. I can put tons of flat rate boxes full of wood down there....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Us new englanders has extra space under the house for storage. I can put tons of flat rate boxes full of wood down there....



Where can I buy one????

I NEED THAT!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Where can I buy one????
> 
> I NEED THAT!!!!!!!!!



Move north!

Not sure I'd ever want to live in a house that didn't have a basement...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Wildthings

If we tried to put a basement in this area it'd fill up with water

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, down here they call them underground swimming pools Tony!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Actually, the house behind us growing us had a basement. Very unusual, it's the only house I've ever known of down here that had one. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> @Tony
> 
> What's a "basement?"


A place for your climate controlled shop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Wildthings said:


> @Tony
> 
> What's a "basement?"



It's where we keep the "furnace"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> It's where we keep the "furnace"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


>



It's a neat machine that creates "Heat"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Schroedc said:


> It's where we keep the "furnace"


That would be an attic - for when the frigid winters attack Texas ..like now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> If we tried to put a basement in this area it'd fill up with water



We keep em dry with a sump pump....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

That don't work so good when everything is flat and the water table is a foot deep.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mrfish55

Attending Western Educational conference, just won this!! Pretty good day so far

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> It's a neat machine that creates "Heat"



We have one of those too but we just call it the sun.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Wildthings said:


> If we tried to put a basement in this area it'd fill up with water


Cool! Indoor pool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Been moving stuff around the shop and showroom to get ready for a massive Hawaiian milling fest and pulled out the coffee table I made a few years ago. Somewhere Kevin is looking down and laughing in a nice way. I built this piece before I really understood wood movement in furniture and having to plan your joinery accordingly, This should have had slotted holes or clips instead I was a dumbbutt and secured it in three places with no room for movement. @Brink and Kevin contributed to my understanding of wood movement in wide pieces with the original TTTSNH build. Oh well, I'll pull the top, design something new and make it better, faster, and stronger!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> A place for your climate controlled shop!




& where you bounce a couple hundred pound machines down into!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> & where you bounce a couple hundred pound machines down into!!


Or a couple of thousand pound machines.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Or a couple of thousand pound machines.



One of my favorite videos was you getting that milling machine down into yours! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> & where you bounce a couple hundred pound machines down into!!



When we moved from ND to MN, the guys who came to help us move were having a hissy fit about having to haul tools and wood out of the basement. Hey, they went down into the basement much easier!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> One of my favorite videos was you getting that milling machine down into yours! Tony


When I die some dude is going to be standing in the basement scratching his head and trying to figure out how to get all this stuff out.And wondering how I got it all in.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

Hopefully not for a long...long time....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> When I die some dude is going to be standing in the basement scratching his head and trying to figure out how to get all this stuff out.And wondering how I got it all in.




If you were a really nice guy, you might copy those videos of putting goodies in the basement to an SD Card or a Thumbdrive, slip it in an envelope, put that inside a ziplock bag, label it with a Sharpie Marker... "To the poor bastard whose job it is to remove all of this!" ...and pin it to the wall behind your work bench.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> If you were a really nice guy, you might copy those videos of putting goodies in the basement to an SD Card or a Thumbdrive, slip it in an envelope, put that inside a ziplock bag, label it with a Sharpie Marker... "To the poor bastard whose job it is to remove all of this!" ...and pin it to the wall behind your work bench.


I like it! I might just have to do that. It's worth it just for the title!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dont think I have worked less than a 12 hour day all week. I am at work now, running a waterjet robot cutting out parts for a police car radiator. Some days are longer, today will be around 13+ hours. I drive truck and van during the day and then run the waterjet after that for time and a half pay. I'm finally at a job that I can make some money at. Doesn't allow me much time for anything else but it's wintertime now and a good time to make some money. I'll take it while I can. It might not last forever, you never know.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

The day has not been good, as you all know I am in the process of moving, most of my shop is in nc. Received a call from my wife, the sheriff ahd called and said they had recovered some of my property in a search warrant. Great though they found the atv that was stolen a few months ago and my insurance company (USAA) would not cover. but no it was one of my hunting back packs full of some of my hunting gear and calls. It was in my shop, not the barn where the atv was stolen from. So my wife went to the shop and guess what, someone broke into the shop by pulling the garage door off the freaking frame. Now along with about 30 or 40 game calls, alot of tools, most of my hunting gear, and I dont know what else cause I am in texas and dont know what it missing. But the kicker is they stole my 98 custom Harley Davidson that i have had before I was married for about 20 years. It was in storage and packed into a shop behind two 500 lb cabinet saws and about 2000 lbs of wood, I still dont know how they got it out with all the stuff i had stacked around it. The kicker my insurance(USAA) as i have said is not covering the ATV and I am waiting for them to tell me they are not covering the harley. Did I mention they also stole 3 of my chain saws, Two large husky's and a poulan limb saw and 10 game cameras. Like I said not sure what else is missing, but know there is more gone. Probably Anything they could carry out i guess. I am guessing I lost at least 50 thousand or more in stuff, that just cant be replaced. The ATV had less than 100 miles on it paid like 18 thousand for it. the custom harley was atleast 25 thousand. the chain saws were probably 500 to 800 a piece, not to include the 36 inch bars and chains and if you figure in the calls and my hunting gear about 5,000, and like I said I dont know what else is missing right now. Forgot to mention, the search warrant was on a B and E they already arrested someone on, That someone being my wife's herion and meth addicted step sister ex husband, and another of her drug addicted step brother(who died in and Overdose about 3 years ago) minor son, both spent less than a day in jail and were released on 5000 dollar bond so they could spent the holidays at home. Must be nice to make 45,000 dollars stealing and only have a 5000 dollar bond. I am definitely in the wrong business. Oh yeah, who knows what it is going to cost to get the door replaced on the building. The garage door was bolted and locked from the inside and the shop is surrounded by a 6 ft chain link fence that was locked as well. and the bike did not have a battery in her and the gas lines had been taken off so they had to roll that heavy SOB out. The deputy, asked why i didn't have cameras set up to guard my property, really, I mean I had to hire a off duty deputy sheriff to guard the house when my wifes mother died to her relitives from breaking in and robing us then, because when her father died a year before they broke into the house and stole stuff while we was at the church for the wake. So what are we suppose to do hire armed guards to protect or property from these drug addicted white trash who should be in prison anyway, But released so they could spend Christmas at home. WHAT HAS THIS COUNTRY THAT I FOUGHT AND RISK MY LIFE FOR AND WATCH OTHER SOLDIERS DIE GONE TO. That is my rant for the day, sorry just really frustrated, So yeah its been a great day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 11


----------



## Mike1950

greenleecustomcalls said:


> The day has not been good, as you all know I am in the process of moving, most of my shop is in nc. Received a call from my wife, the sheriff ahd called and said they had recovered some of my property in a search warrant. Great though they found the atv that was stolen a few months ago and my insurance company (USAA) would not cover. but no it was one of my hunting back packs full of some of my hunting gear and calls. It was in my shop, not the barn where the atv was stolen from. So my wife went to the shop and guess what, someone broke into the shop by pulling the garage door off the freaking frame. Now along with about 30 or 40 game calls, alot of tools, most of my hunting gear, and I dont know what else cause I am in texas and dont know what it missing. But the kicker is they stole my 98 custom Harley Davidson that i have had before I was married for about 20 years. It was in storage and packed into a shop behind two 500 lb cabinet saws and about 2000 lbs of wood, I still dont know how they got it out with all the stuff i had stacked around it. The kicker my insurance(USAA) as i have said is not covering the ATV and I am waiting for them to tell me they are not covering the harley. Did I mention they also stole 3 of my chain saws, Two large husky's and a poulan limb saw and 10 game cameras. Like I said not sure what else is missing, but know there is more gone. Probably Anything they could carry out i guess. I am guessing I lost at least 50 thousand or more in stuff, that just cant be replaced. The ATV had less than 100 miles on it paid like 18 thousand for it. the custom harley was atleast 25 thousand. the chain saws were probably 500 to 800 a piece, not to include the 36 inch bars and chains and if you figure in the calls and my hunting gear about 5,000, and like I said I dont know what else is missing right now. Forgot to mention, the search warrant was on a B and E they already arrested someone on, That someone being my wife's herion and meth addicted step sister ex husband, and another of her drug addicted step brother(who died in and Overdose about 3 years ago) minor son, both spent less than a day in jail and were released on 5000 dollar bond so they could spent the holidays at home. Must be nice to make 45,000 dollars stealing and only have a 5000 dollar bond. I am definitely in the wrong business. Oh yeah, who knows what it is going to cost to get the door replaced on the building. The garage door was bolted and locked from the inside and the shop is surrounded by a 6 ft chain link fence that was locked as well. and the bike did not have a battery in her and the gas lines had been taken off so they had to roll that heavy SOB out. The deputy, asked why i didn't have cameras set up to guard my property, really, I mean I had to hire a off duty deputy sheriff to guard the house when my wifes mother died to her relitives from breaking in and robing us then, because when her father died a year before they broke into the house and stole stuff while we was at the church for the wake. So what are we suppose to do hire armed guards to protect or property from these drug addicted white trash who should be in prison anyway, But released so they could spend Christmas at home. WHAT HAS THIS COUNTRY THAT I FOUGHT AND RISK MY LIFE FOR AND WATCH OTHER SOLDIERS DIE GONE TO. That is my rant for the day, sorry just really frustrated, So yeah its been a great day.



Bummer- Had it happen multiple times at shop. Not fun. Meth heads are the scumbags of the planet- good luck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

greenleecustomcalls said:


> The day has not been good, as you all know I am in the process of moving, most of my shop is in nc. Received a call from my wife, the sheriff ahd called and said they had recovered some of my property in a search warrant. Great though they found the atv that was stolen a few months ago and my insurance company (USAA) would not cover. but no it was one of my hunting back packs full of some of my hunting gear and calls. It was in my shop, not the barn where the atv was stolen from. So my wife went to the shop and guess what, someone broke into the shop by pulling the garage door off the freaking frame. Now along with about 30 or 40 game calls, alot of tools, most of my hunting gear, and I dont know what else cause I am in texas and dont know what it missing. But the kicker is they stole my 98 custom Harley Davidson that i have had before I was married for about 20 years. It was in storage and packed into a shop behind two 500 lb cabinet saws and about 2000 lbs of wood, I still dont know how they got it out with all the stuff i had stacked around it. The kicker my insurance(USAA) as i have said is not covering the ATV and I am waiting for them to tell me they are not covering the harley. Did I mention they also stole 3 of my chain saws, Two large husky's and a poulan limb saw and 10 game cameras. Like I said not sure what else is missing, but know there is more gone. Probably Anything they could carry out i guess. I am guessing I lost at least 50 thousand or more in stuff, that just cant be replaced. The ATV had less than 100 miles on it paid like 18 thousand for it. the custom harley was atleast 25 thousand. the chain saws were probably 500 to 800 a piece, not to include the 36 inch bars and chains and if you figure in the calls and my hunting gear about 5,000, and like I said I dont know what else is missing right now. Forgot to mention, the search warrant was on a B and E they already arrested someone on, That someone being my wife's herion and meth addicted step sister ex husband, and another of her drug addicted step brother(who died in and Overdose about 3 years ago) minor son, both spent less than a day in jail and were released on 5000 dollar bond so they could spent the holidays at home. Must be nice to make 45,000 dollars stealing and only have a 5000 dollar bond. I am definitely in the wrong business. Oh yeah, who knows what it is going to cost to get the door replaced on the building. The garage door was bolted and locked from the inside and the shop is surrounded by a 6 ft chain link fence that was locked as well. and the bike did not have a battery in her and the gas lines had been taken off so they had to roll that heavy SOB out. The deputy, asked why i didn't have cameras set up to guard my property, really, I mean I had to hire a off duty deputy sheriff to guard the house when my wifes mother died to her relitives from breaking in and robing us then, because when her father died a year before they broke into the house and stole stuff while we was at the church for the wake. So what are we suppose to do hire armed guards to protect or property from these drug addicted white trash who should be in prison anyway, But released so they could spend Christmas at home. WHAT HAS THIS COUNTRY THAT I FOUGHT AND RISK MY LIFE FOR AND WATCH OTHER SOLDIERS DIE GONE TO. That is my rant for the day, sorry just really frustrated, So yeah its been a great day.



I disagree, not prison, they need a long dirt nap, only to be awoke by the trumpet of the Lord. Or am I being too traditional?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Mr. Peet said:


> I disagree, not prison, they need a long dirt nap, only to be awoke by the trumpet of the Lord. Or am I being too traditional?


No I agree with your mark, our legal system is way to forgiving for the criminal. Most of these people are habitaul, The teens father was a product of the system from about 12 till he over dosed at 40. And his no for good son is no better, been in Juvenile detention for as long as I can remember and he is only 17 i think, and the other adult was fired from Kelly Goodyear for stealing snacks out of a vending machine and reselling them at the plant. But they needed released on a cheap bond so they could enjoy the holidays. This is a bunch of BS. They are really fortunate I am in Texas and no in NC

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

greenleecustomcalls said:


> The day has not been good, as you all know I am in the process of moving, most of my shop is in nc. Received a call from my wife, the sheriff ahd called and said they had recovered some of my property in a search warrant. Great though they found the atv that was stolen a few months ago and my insurance company (USAA) would not cover. but no it was one of my hunting back packs full of some of my hunting gear and calls. It was in my shop, not the barn where the atv was stolen from. So my wife went to the shop and guess what, someone broke into the shop by pulling the garage door off the freaking frame. Now along with about 30 or 40 game calls, alot of tools, most of my hunting gear, and I dont know what else cause I am in texas and dont know what it missing. But the kicker is they stole my 98 custom Harley Davidson that i have had before I was married for about 20 years. It was in storage and packed into a shop behind two 500 lb cabinet saws and about 2000 lbs of wood, I still dont know how they got it out with all the stuff i had stacked around it. The kicker my insurance(USAA) as i have said is not covering the ATV and I am waiting for them to tell me they are not covering the harley. Did I mention they also stole 3 of my chain saws, Two large husky's and a poulan limb saw and 10 game cameras. Like I said not sure what else is missing, but know there is more gone. Probably Anything they could carry out i guess. I am guessing I lost at least 50 thousand or more in stuff, that just cant be replaced. The ATV had less than 100 miles on it paid like 18 thousand for it. the custom harley was atleast 25 thousand. the chain saws were probably 500 to 800 a piece, not to include the 36 inch bars and chains and if you figure in the calls and my hunting gear about 5,000, and like I said I dont know what else is missing right now. Forgot to mention, the search warrant was on a B and E they already arrested someone on, That someone being my wife's herion and meth addicted step sister ex husband, and another of her drug addicted step brother(who died in and Overdose about 3 years ago) minor son, both spent less than a day in jail and were released on 5000 dollar bond so they could spent the holidays at home. Must be nice to make 45,000 dollars stealing and only have a 5000 dollar bond. I am definitely in the wrong business. Oh yeah, who knows what it is going to cost to get the door replaced on the building. The garage door was bolted and locked from the inside and the shop is surrounded by a 6 ft chain link fence that was locked as well. and the bike did not have a battery in her and the gas lines had been taken off so they had to roll that heavy SOB out. The deputy, asked why i didn't have cameras set up to guard my property, really, I mean I had to hire a off duty deputy sheriff to guard the house when my wifes mother died to her relitives from breaking in and robing us then, because when her father died a year before they broke into the house and stole stuff while we was at the church for the wake. So what are we suppose to do hire armed guards to protect or property from these drug addicted white trash who should be in prison anyway, But released so they could spend Christmas at home. WHAT HAS THIS COUNTRY THAT I FOUGHT AND RISK MY LIFE FOR AND WATCH OTHER SOLDIERS DIE GONE TO. That is my rant for the day, sorry just really frustrated, So yeah its been a great day.


I am sorry Jim for you and your family and understand how you must feel. We have been broken into 2 times in the last 40 years. The world is getting to be a terrible place. I am glad I am as old as I am.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

greenleecustomcalls said:


> The day has not been good, as you all know I am in the process of moving, most of my shop is in nc. Received a call from my wife, the sheriff ahd called and said they had recovered some of my property in a search warrant. Great though they found the atv that was stolen a few months ago and my insurance company (USAA) would not cover. but no it was one of my hunting back packs full of some of my hunting gear and calls. It was in my shop, not the barn where the atv was stolen from. So my wife went to the shop and guess what, someone broke into the shop by pulling the garage door off the freaking frame. Now along with about 30 or 40 game calls, alot of tools, most of my hunting gear, and I dont know what else cause I am in texas and dont know what it missing. But the kicker is they stole my 98 custom Harley Davidson that i have had before I was married for about 20 years. It was in storage and packed into a shop behind two 500 lb cabinet saws and about 2000 lbs of wood, I still dont know how they got it out with all the stuff i had stacked around it. The kicker my insurance(USAA) as i have said is not covering the ATV and I am waiting for them to tell me they are not covering the harley. Did I mention they also stole 3 of my chain saws, Two large husky's and a poulan limb saw and 10 game cameras. Like I said not sure what else is missing, but know there is more gone. Probably Anything they could carry out i guess. I am guessing I lost at least 50 thousand or more in stuff, that just cant be replaced. The ATV had less than 100 miles on it paid like 18 thousand for it. the custom harley was atleast 25 thousand. the chain saws were probably 500 to 800 a piece, not to include the 36 inch bars and chains and if you figure in the calls and my hunting gear about 5,000, and like I said I dont know what else is missing right now. Forgot to mention, the search warrant was on a B and E they already arrested someone on, That someone being my wife's herion and meth addicted step sister ex husband, and another of her drug addicted step brother(who died in and Overdose about 3 years ago) minor son, both spent less than a day in jail and were released on 5000 dollar bond so they could spent the holidays at home. Must be nice to make 45,000 dollars stealing and only have a 5000 dollar bond. I am definitely in the wrong business. Oh yeah, who knows what it is going to cost to get the door replaced on the building. The garage door was bolted and locked from the inside and the shop is surrounded by a 6 ft chain link fence that was locked as well. and the bike did not have a battery in her and the gas lines had been taken off so they had to roll that heavy SOB out. The deputy, asked why i didn't have cameras set up to guard my property, really, I mean I had to hire a off duty deputy sheriff to guard the house when my wifes mother died to her relitives from breaking in and robing us then, because when her father died a year before they broke into the house and stole stuff while we was at the church for the wake. So what are we suppose to do hire armed guards to protect or property from these drug addicted white trash who should be in prison anyway, But released so they could spend Christmas at home. WHAT HAS THIS COUNTRY THAT I FOUGHT AND RISK MY LIFE FOR AND WATCH OTHER SOLDIERS DIE GONE TO. That is my rant for the day, sorry just really frustrated, So yeah its been a great day.



That really sucks Jim, I hope you either get your stuff back or insurance covers it for you. I gave no tolerance for drug trash, just worthless scum. Tony


----------



## rocky1

Don't understand the system, and sure as hell don't understand the crack heads. Going/gone through the same bat guana with the wife's niece and it simply defies reason Jim. She's gone from being beautiful, intelligent, loved by everyone, successful, owned a new car, was buying a nice 2 bedroom home at 22 years old; to being a crack whore, homeless, begging friends for rides, not welcome in any family members' home because she's stolen from all of us, can't open her mouth without lying, felony arrest record the length of your arm, and literally living out of a Walmart bag at 35. Moves every month or two, trying to keep the law confused, and she literally carries everything she owns in a Walmart bag.

Inside of a year - 3 violation of probation charges, 2 counts of possession of meth, 3 counts of possession of drug paraphernalia, whining about how much time she was going to have to serve, no one would give her the $100 bail money third time around, apparently hadn't turned enough tricks to pay off the first two times, DA lost her in jail for a few months trying to dry her out, got to court, she got 6 months, did 90 days, elected to stay another 90 days to clear all of her probation charges. Criminal justice system is a damn joke when it comes to crack heads.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Tony said:


> That really sucks Jim, I hope you either get your stuff back or insurance covers it for you. I gave no tolerance for drug trash, just worthless scum. Tony


Well, out all of the times I have been broken into, I have never recovered anything that was stolen, and my insurance company USAA has not covered pretty much any claim I have made with them. The already said they would not cover the ATV.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Well I know this ain't typical,but when I was broken in to and all my guns and other stuff was stolen. I had called and reported the crime. After they came and did the report,they told me I most likely would never see them again. It was about a hr later that the phone rang and the caller Id said it was a different county police department. The officer on the line asked me if I had a cellphone stolen. I informed him that I had just reported a brake in with the local county police,and told him what had been stolen. He informed me he believed he had the kid in custody and that he was going to give McNary county a call and let them know. Well long story short it took about six months to get my stuff back( except the few hundred in cash). The boy that had stolen my stuff did get 5 years and ended up spending all 5 in prison.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Well, out all of the times I have been broken into, I have never recovered anything that was stolen, and my insurance company USAA has not covered pretty much any claim I have made with them. The already said they would not cover the ATV.



Per the above statement, I have 4 questions.

First question is... Why are you still with them if they aren't paying legitimate claims?
Second is... Why are they refusing to pay for the ATV if properly insured?
Third... If not properly insured why didn't your agent advise you your coverage was insufficient on it? That is his responsibility if he's aware you own it. 

If it's parked in your barn and stolen, it should be covered under your homeowner's policy. You shouldn't be required any other coverage on it or the Harley. 

Fourth is... Have you talked to someone besides the claims specialist/local agent Jim, like maybe an attorney? Insurance companies are notorious for saying no to claims, hoping the insured party will simply accept their word for it and walk off. And, a good deal of the time, they will. Might be worth a consultation fee with an attorney to see if their story checks out. It is not uncommon for a couple letters from an attorney to cause unapproved claims to suddenly become approved. Insurance companies play the odds, if they think you'll let it go, they'll try it. If you balk and hire an attorney, and it looks like you could very well win the case, they'll settle out of court in a heartbeat to avoid the legal costs.

Don't give up on any of it until you contact a good attorney.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

rocky1 said:


> Per the above statement, I have 4 questions.
> 
> First question is... Why are you still with them if they aren't paying legitimate claims?
> Second is... Why are they refusing to pay for the ATV if properly insured?
> Third... If not properly insured why didn't your agent advise you your coverage was insufficient on it? That is his responsibility if he's aware you own it.
> 
> If it's parked in your barn and stolen, it should be covered under your homeowner's policy. You shouldn't be required any other coverage on it or the Harley.
> 
> Fourth is... Have you talked to someone besides the claims specialist/local agent Jim, like maybe an attorney? Insurance companies are notorious for saying no to claims, hoping the insured party will simply accept their word for it and walk off. And, a good deal of the time, they will. Might be worth a consultation fee with an attorney to see if their story checks out. It is not uncommon for a couple letters from an attorney to cause unapproved claims to suddenly become approved. Insurance companies play the odds, if they think you'll let it go, they'll try it. If you balk and hire an attorney, and it looks like you could very well win the case, they'll settle out of court in a heartbeat to avoid the legal costs.
> 
> Don't give up on any of it until you contact a good attorney.



First question, Cause I cant afford to change insurance at the moment.

Second: USAA claims that the ATV is a recreational vehicle and they do not cover recreational vehicles, I aruged it is not a recreational vehicle it is a tool, just like a tractor and that is how it was used., The also supposedly would cover it if it was in storage , (which It was) another thing is USAA would cover it you are disabled. (When I get my Medical Records from the Military, i will be disabled as well) back dated to when i retired. But the military has to get my medical records so i can start my disability claim.

Third: I have no ideal. I really don't have a local agent.
The ATV was parked it a covered garage behind a locked chain link fence, The Harley was parked in a locked separate garage(butler building) behind a 6 ft chain link fence, and parked in a corner with 2 X 500 lb cabnet saws, and between 2000 to 5000 lbs of wood and tool boxes and other stuff. My shop use to be a used car lot with a butler building and office. The only way they could get it out was through the office door. I agree with you on the coverage, home owners should cover it period. It is property that was stolen from property they (USAA) insures. Had that arguement with them already on the ATV. 
I talked to corporate, I dont have a local agent. Attorney is my next course of action, but I dont have the money right now with trying to afford both houses, to get one. I know what the insurance company is doing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

rocky1 said:


> Per the above statement, I have 4 questions.
> 
> First question is... Why are you still with them if they aren't paying legitimate claims?
> Second is... Why are they refusing to pay for the ATV if properly insured?
> Third... If not properly insured why didn't your agent advise you your coverage was insufficient on it? That is his responsibility if he's aware you own it.
> 
> If it's parked in your barn and stolen, it should be covered under your homeowner's policy. You shouldn't be required any other coverage on it or the Harley.
> 
> Fourth is... Have you talked to someone besides the claims specialist/local agent Jim, like maybe an attorney? Insurance companies are notorious for saying no to claims, hoping the insured party will simply accept their word for it and walk off. And, a good deal of the time, they will. Might be worth a consultation fee with an attorney to see if their story checks out. It is not uncommon for a couple letters from an attorney to cause unapproved claims to suddenly become approved. Insurance companies play the odds, if they think you'll let it go, they'll try it. If you balk and hire an attorney, and it looks like you could very well win the case, they'll settle out of court in a heartbeat to avoid the legal costs.
> 
> Don't give up on any of it until you contact a good attorney.



Oh Im not giving up, but have to knock down these targets one at a time. Right now I have to get out of this mortgage in Texas. I am in the red every month, between this house the house in NC and my wife's cancer. Its just been a really bad year, with one thing after another. I have a hard time just buying grocery and other things. I will give you an example, the Military just sent me a bill for 3,400 dollars for being over weight on my move back in NOV 16.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## rocky1

Whoa... Wait a minute!

If you're retired military, you don't have to be able to afford an attorney. Service members have free legal assistance provided by the Government, have you looked into it?

https://www.military.com/benefits/m...assistance-and-jag/free-legal-assistance.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Jim, we had our insurance through USAA until we started having issues with them. Moved our homeowner's and autos to a local Farmer's agent. Not only did we save a lot of money we have better coverage and are much happier. I think USAA provides great banking products but their insurance policies have a lot of restrictions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

rocky1 said:


> Whoa... Wait a minute!
> 
> If you're retired military, you don't have to be able to afford an attorney. Service members have free legal assistance provided by the Government, have you looked into it?
> 
> https://www.military.com/benefits/m...assistance-and-jag/free-legal-assistance.html



@rocky1 , you rock! I've been retired from the Navy for 25 years and didn't know about this. Fairchild Air Force Base sent me an email once saying they were having Retiree Day and legal would be there to help with wills but I never thought twice about it. And I'm in need to get my will updated so I'm going to give them a call. Thank you for that post and the link!!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

Glad to help David. Hopefully Jim can find some help there as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Whee. We have the honest to goodness genuine flu at our house. Hoping I don't get too sick. My older son is miserable and he was fine when he got up this morning. Had to close the shop to take him home from school.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

rocky1 said:


> Whoa... Wait a minute!
> 
> If you're retired military, you don't have to be able to afford an attorney. Service members have free legal assistance provided by the Government, have you looked into it?
> 
> https://www.military.com/benefits/m...assistance-and-jag/free-legal-assistance.html


No Im planning on it rocky when I get out of here, hopefully will be in the next few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Not long ago my doctor told me that "I don't mean to upset you but I think you have liver cancer. This is very very serious and unfortunately you should start thinking about making plans". I've had my ups and of course my downs. Last week my doctor called me to tell me had some updated news for me but he couldn't discuss it over the phone with me and wanted to talk to me face to face. Its been a very long and anxious week but I went to see him today. And what did he have to say? He made a mistake. There was a very small chance that I had liver cancer. That he was wrong. And that now we can go forward treating the issues I have and any new ones as they occur. He couldn't say this last week over the phone? Just let me agonize for another week? I was of course elated. And pissed (if I can't say that here tell me and I'll edit it but no other word will accurately replace that word). I'm cautiously happy today, and now we can address my ulcers, hernia and a few other things. The good news is I'll live another day to give you all bunch of sh.... stuff. The bad news is I won't be putting up my entire wood collection or tools for sale any time soon.

I think I'm going to give my very healthy liver a beer to process now.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

I havent worked a day shorter than 12 hours this week, 13 today. Im wupped.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> Not long ago my doctor told me that "I don't mean to upset you but I think you have liver cancer. This is very very serious and unfortunately you should start thinking about making plans". I've had my ups and of course my downs. Last week my doctor called me to tell me had some updated news for me but he couldn't discuss it over the phone with me and wanted to talk to me face to face. Its been a very long and anxious week but I went to see him today. And what did he have to say? He made a mistake. There was a very small chance that I had liver cancer. That he was wrong. And that now we can go forward treating the issues I have and any new ones as they occur. He couldn't say this last week over the phone? Just let me agonize for another week? I was of course elated. And pissed (if I can't say that here tell me and I'll edit it but no other word will accurately replace that word). I'm cautiously happy today, and now we can address my ulcers, hernia and a few other things. The good news is I'll live another day to give you all bunch of sh.... stuff. The bad news is I won't be putting up my entire wood collection or tools for sale any time soon.
> 
> I think I'm going to give my very healthy liver a beer to process now.



I understand being pissed off, but that's great news David! Glad you'll be around to hassle me a lot longer! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

Woodworking Vet said:


> Not long ago my doctor told me that "I don't mean to upset you but I think you have liver cancer. This is very very serious and unfortunately you should start thinking about making plans". I've had my ups and of course my downs. Last week my doctor called me to tell me had some updated news for me but he couldn't discuss it over the phone with me and wanted to talk to me face to face. Its been a very long and anxious week but I went to see him today. And what did he have to say? He made a mistake. There was a very small chance that I had liver cancer. That he was wrong. And that now we can go forward treating the issues I have and any new ones as they occur. He couldn't say this last week over the phone? Just let me agonize for another week? I was of course elated. And pissed (if I can't say that here tell me and I'll edit it but no other word will accurately replace that word). I'm cautiously happy today, and now we can address my ulcers, hernia and a few other things. The good news is I'll live another day to give you all bunch of sh.... stuff. The bad news is I won't be putting up my entire wood collection or tools for sale any time soon.
> 
> I think I'm going to give my very healthy liver a beer to process now.


 Great News Stay Strong

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Nicely. I made 3 more camphor boxes & a 1 1/2" diameter apple shaped hollow form with a small sea urchin spike for the finial.
Workers got the drywall hung, taped & finish the 2nd coat of compound. Sanding wall & painting on Sunday... Then I can put everything back I have a totally useful woodturning studio again!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jim Beam

Spent the last three days directing the moving crew as they packed, crated, and loaded everything we own into a 40’ shipping container. I’m exhausted. Two days to clean the house and then we are off to our new life in France.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Still at work, won't get off till about 9:30 again. It will be a 13 or 14 hour day, been this way all week. Got 58 hours last week. I'm not complaining, gotta take it while I can, the paychecks are nice! That's really going to help me out.
So the parts I have been running lately have a 4 minute cycle, gives me time to check email, woodbarter, etc. And I have been doing pushups, lol. Load machine, do 25 strict pushups, unload and reload, do 25 more.......i usually can get 200 a night before I run out of gas. Not to shabby for a 57 year old man I think. To damn tired to work out at home so I do it at work when I can and no one is around. I still do my abs/core workout in the morning though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> Still at work, won't get off till about 9:30 again. It will be a 13 or 14 hour day, been this way all week. Got 58 hours last week. I'm not complaining, gotta take it while I can, the paychecks are nice! That's really going to help me out.
> So the parts I have been running lately have a 4 minute cycle, gives me time to check email, woodbarter, etc. And I have been doing pushups, lol. Load machine, do 25 strict pushups, unload and reload, do 25 more.......i usually can get 200 a night before I run out of gas. Not to shabby for a 57 year old man I think. To damn tired to work out at home so I do it at work when I can and no one is around. I still do my abs/core workout in the morning though.




Well, I guess that's OK since it's not really bike riding weather where you are. We be having 73* & sunshine Saturday!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> Whee. We have the honest to goodness genuine flu at our house. Hoping I don't get too sick. My older son is miserable and he was fine when he got up this morning. Had to close the shop to take him home from school.


My wife is starting on week number 4 with the flu. Been to dr twice started to feel a little better today but spent most of her day bed. Not a good thing too have.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Who is watching Barrett-Jackson spending the lottery they didn’t win a couple weeks ago??

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW

Came home to my parents this weekend to find my dad had tested his homemade pallet crusher/chipper's ability with my three short Walnut crotch slabs I had cut last year and two old mahogany doors that I had stripped the paint off and disassembled....
I had them stored in the corner of one of 5 sheds on the home place in a neat pile under a tarp, sheds we're no longer in use as they quit farming 10 years back. He said well they were just sitting there and wood burns. I am still a bit speechless, he didn't even bother to call and say he wanted them moved or what were they for. I just moved back to the area after school for 9 years. Brought them with me from last place I lived, still settling in here in MAN as I have only been here 6 months. Trying to make good at my job putting in extra time and the new area. Guess it's time to buy a house and make my own home permanently away from the folks place. Never mind the fact I am the only kid who comes home to help with the garden every year and help do renovations around the place. Have spent more than half of my vacations during school home helping parents do things around the place and organizing and not out and about doing my own thing. Figured I could have at least received a phone call or something.

Just venting. Sometimes I do not understand people's thought process.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I talked the guy that damaged my truck into buying it. That way he has something for the money he will be spending. I got a good deal so I'm okay with it. Went and got this truck. Now the wife isn't happy about me loading it with wood.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD

Better today! I spent the majority of yesterday in the restroom with some kind of awful GI troubles... lost five pounds in 24 hours! Fingers crossed that my wife and kids don’t get sick.

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Tony

ClintW said:


> Came home to my parents this weekend to find my dad had tested his homemade pallet crusher/chipper's ability with my three short Walnut crotch slabs I had cut last year and two old mahogany doors that I had stripped the paint off and disassembled....
> I had them stored in the corner of one of 5 sheds on the home place in a neat pile under a tarp, sheds we're no longer in use as they quit farming 10 years back. He said well they were just sitting there and wood burns. I am still a bit speechless, he didn't even bother to call and say he wanted them moved or what were they for. I just moved back to the area after school for 9 years. Brought them with me from last place I lived, still settling in here in MAN as I have only been here 6 months. Trying to make good at my job putting in extra time and the new area. Guess it's time to buy a house and make my own home permanently away from the folks place. Never mind the fact I am the only kid who comes home to help with the garden every year and help do renovations around the place. Have spent more than half of my vacations during school home helping parents do things around the place and organizing and not out and about doing my own thing. Figured I could have at least received a phone call or something.
> 
> Just venting. Sometimes I do not understand people's thought process.



That sucks big time Clint, sorry to hear that man! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

DKMD said:


> Better today! I spent the majority of yesterday in the restroom with some kind of awful GI troubles... lost five pounds in 24 hours! Fingers crossed that my wife and kids don’t get sick.




@Lou Currier 
DO NOT pair me with @DKMD fer our pen swap!! I don't want him sending me contaminated goodies he made with his crossed fingers!! (unless he sterilizes them!!)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> Still at work, won't get off till about 9:30 again. It will be a 13 or 14 hour day, been this way all week. Got 58 hours last week. I'm not complaining, gotta take it while I can, the paychecks are nice! That's really going to help me out.
> So the parts I have been running lately have a 4 minute cycle, gives me time to check email, woodbarter, etc. And I have been doing pushups, lol. Load machine, do 25 strict pushups, unload and reload, do 25 more.......i usually can get 200 a night before I run out of gas. Not to shabby for a 57 year old man I think. To damn tired to work out at home so I do it at work when I can and no one is around. I still do my abs/core workout in the morning though.



I know what you mean Greg
That’s the way my days have been going all month. A 10 hour days is like a day off. I did take a week off earlier in the month but had so much to get caught up on it wasn’t really a vacation. Get some rest and some shop time. It’s the best way to relax I have found!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm still at work as we speak. Only a 12 hour day today. But it's all good, I haven't made money like this for a long time and it helps. My boss is cool, he appreciates what I do and let's me work all i want. I have boxes of tools I have bought at online auctions that I haven't even had time to go through to see what kind of goodies I got. It seems to be a form of recreation right now as there isn't time for anything else. Did manage to go to the international auto show last Saturday, that was cool. But I have learned to take the work while I can, it won't laat forever.


 
Just me and Robbie the robot at work, lol.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> @Lou
> DO NOT pair me with @DKMD fer our pen swap!! I don't want him sending me contaminated goodies he made with his crossed fingers!! (unless he sterilizes them!!)



Wrong Lou

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I was lucky....crappy day at work but an hour of lathe therapy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

CWS said:


> My wife is starting on week number 4 with the flu. Been to dr twice started to feel a little better today but spent most of her day bed. Not a good thing too have.


Just want to thank everyone for their replies. She is a lot better now. Back to her old self. I would not wish this flu on anyone. I can count on one hand the times my wife has been sick in 42 years and she was sicker than all them put into one. If you think you are getting sick get to a doctor. The sooner you get meds the shorter your sickness will be.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> Better today! I spent the majority of yesterday in the restroom with some kind of awful GI troubles... lost five pounds in 24 hours! Fingers crossed that my wife and kids don’t get sick.



We always thought you were full of it but after today I guess not....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

My day was going great. Got my Singer 66 running. Got the shop clean.

Then I went to go home and the van won't run. Looks like the ECM has crapped out. Going to be expensive and hard to find for a new one (30 year old van) maybe it's time to light it on fire and toast marshmallows....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## SubVet10

Wife is out having fun. Played video games and watched videos with the kiddos. Blessed beyond words with/at work. Sitting here looking at new toys drinking ice cold Shiner, listening to everything from Nickel Creek to Nickelback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Wrong Lou




Darn technology!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> My day was going great. Got my Singer 66 running. Got the shop clean.
> 
> Then I went to go home and the van won't run. Looks like the ECM has crapped out. Going to be expensive and hard to find for a new one (30 year old van) maybe it's time to light it on fire and toast marshmallows....


We all have seen vans burn before.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> We all have seen vans burn before.



Got into it this morning, the ECM is good (I think), now we're looking at electrical issues in the fuel delivery system. I may throw a couple cheap parts at it to rule out the easy things, if that doesn't work I'll have to get it towed and have the fuel pump pulled. And of course it has a full tank of gas....

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> Got into it this morning, the ECM is good (I think), now we're looking at electrical issues in the fuel delivery system. I may throw a couple cheap parts at it to rule out the easy things, if that doesn't work I'll have to get it towed and have the fuel pump pulled. And of course it has a full tank of gas....


You got to wonder who the idiot was that decided to put the fuel pump in the tank.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> Got into it this morning, the ECM is good (I think), now we're looking at electrical issues in the fuel delivery system. I may throw a couple cheap parts at it to rule out the easy things, if that doesn't work I'll have to get it towed and have the fuel pump pulled. And of course it has a full tank of gas....



They never go out on an empty tank. Coming home from ND one year, truck was running perfect, not a hiccup of any nature. Stopped in Columbia, MO for gas, squeezed every drop it would hold in it, got in and it wouldn't start. Fuel pump just gave up. Made their day at the garage.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> You got to wonder who the idiot was that decided to put the fuel pump in the tank.



And to top it off, Some of these vans had an access door in the floor so you could change it without having to remove the tank. Is mine one of those? 

Of course not.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

It could be with a few minor modifications. Side grinder, piece of sheet metal, few rivets.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Even my motorcycle has the fuel pump in the tank, and that was from 2004.


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> It could be with a few minor modifications. Side grinder, piece of sheet metal, few rivets.



Last guy I watched do that, cut open his gas tank and lit the car on fire.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Today's Quote-

"Did you check the grounds?" - @Brink 

I'm going to go sit in a corner and bang my head on a wall for a while.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

But they have so many grounds anymore! Where to start? But yeah... That can be a problem. 

Ground on the automatic dimmer switch on a 78 caddy got me the job managing the rural water system up there in ND. Old guy that owned it, president of the water board, had spent about a thousand bucks trying to get it fixed, caddy dealer, Chevy dealer, no luck. I replaced dimmer switch, gave him the old one, told him there may not be anything wrong with it, replaced headlight switch gave him the old one, found a bare wire or two under the carpet and fixed them, about the third time he brought it back I told him there wasn't anything left but the sensor, found it behind the grill, one wire going in, spring loaded metal to metal bracket to ground. I said it can't be that simple... Sanded contact points on the two and put it back together with a little dielectric grease on it, he drove the car until he passed away 14 years later, never had another problem.

Some days things are so simple you over look them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> But they have so many grounds anymore! Where to start? But yeah... That can be a problem.
> 
> Ground on the automatic dimmer switch on a 78 caddy got me the job managing the rural water system up there in ND. Old guy that owned it, president of the water board, had spent about a thousand bucks trying to get it fixed, caddy dealer, Chevy dealer, no luck. I replaced dimmer switch, gave him the old one, told him there may not be anything wrong with it, replaced headlight switch gave him the old one, found a bare wire or two under the carpet and fixed them, about the third time he brought it back I told him there wasn't anything left but the sensor, found it behind the grill, one wire going in, spring loaded metal to metal bracket to ground. I said it can't be that simple... Sanded contact points on the two and put it back together with a little dielectric grease on it, he drove the car until he passed away 14 years later, never had another problem.
> 
> Some days things are so simple you over look them.



This one was sneaky, some idiot used tap splices when adding trailer lights years ago and apparently used the fuel pump ground for the lighting harness. What happened was the wire corroded through but was held in the splice still, tugged on things to see what was going on and it popped out in my hand.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> It could be with a few minor modifications. Side grinder, piece of sheet metal, few rivets.



Buddy Tom cut a hole in the trunk of his daughters small sedan to change the fuel pump so he didn't have to pull the fuel tank with a side grinder, piece of sheet metal, few rivets & caulk. Worked well.


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Buddy Tom cut a hole in the trunk of his daughters small sedan to change the fuel pump so he didn't have to pull the fuel tank with a side grinder, piece of sheet metal, few rivets & caulk. Worked well.



I've done it before, will eventually probably have to do it again but I always remember the guy that sliced through his fuel lines and then the sparks form the grinder lit the car up


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> This one was sneaky, some idiot used tap splices when adding trailer lights years ago and apparently used the fuel pump ground for the lighting harness. What happened was the wire corroded through but was held in the splice still, tugged on things to see what was going on and it popped out in my hand.



So did you get it running?


----------



## rocky1

Of course he did!


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> So did you get it running?



Yep.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Only 10 hours yesterday, short day, 12 or 13 today, still at work. But I found some interesting wood in a pallet. 

Ordinary pallet?


 
Nope, look closer. So curly it's almost quilted.


 Another board in the same pallet with some curl.


 So I busted out the woodtick pallet breaker.


 Easy peasy.


 A couple minutes later and I have the boards I was after.


 The cell phone really doesn't do these boards justice.


 I sucked all the goodness out of that pallet like a good little woodtick, because that's what a woodtick does!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

Got ready to have an operation to fix a hole in my ear this morning...
I'm home now...Feels weird. 
I hear popping sounds .....my head sounds like a babbling brook in my ear...

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Got ready to have an operation to fix a hole in my ear this morning...
> I'm home now...Feels weird.
> I hear popping sounds .....my head sounds like a babbling brook in my ear...



WHAT DID YOU SAY?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Got ready to have an operation to fix a hole in my ear this morning...


It'll grow back together if you take the earrings out of it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

How I think I look....



 





How I really look.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> It'll grow back together if you take the earrings out of it.



Ha! You're just jealous I have more holes than you do.

Wait....that doesn't sound right....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Will the surgery improve the hearing?
Best wishes Marc and heal up fast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Will the surgery improve the hearing?
> Best wishes Marc and heal up fast.



Hopefully it did something, it didn't fix his looks or his sense of humor.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Can you hear me now???

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

What?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's throbbing like a mofo now. and ringing off the hook....every beat of my heart makes a ring sound.... Dizzy/light headed today. weird. took the jockstrap off. lots of ooze. yukky really, so don't think I'll be posting a pic of that.
I need a shower.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

My normal drive to work is about 20 to 25 minutes, it snowed about 3 or 4 inches right during rush hour and things where totally jacked! Drive was an hour and a half. I'm still at work, almost done for the night at 9:30 for a 12 hour day. All good though. Sounds like Friday commute is going to be the same.
Edit: And when I get home I get to clear my snow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> Edit: And when I get home I get to clear my snow.



It'll still be there Saturday!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Will the surgery improve the hearing?
> Best wishes Marc and heal up fast.



Yes, it's supposed to. Won't know for a while though....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> It'll still be there Saturday!


Got it done because there is another 6 to 10 coming tonight and tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Got it done because there is another 6 to 10 coming tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Spinartist

Heading to Leesburg, Florida for the Florida Woodturning Symposium. Three days of demonstrations & fun!!
Weather report says 80* all three days!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Good luck Lee, knock em dead! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

stinking Congress........another furlough threat. You just don't know, or maybe you do, that this does to morale, productivity, etc. at an AF Base. I am actually one of the lucky ones (me and my organization). The way we are funded, we keep doing business as usual, sort of, even if the folks around us go home. But what a waste of time and energy. Please, don't bring up whether we are overpaid gophers, etc.; I don't need that type of flame. Government waste and abuse is a different subject. People around me keep the troops safe from a logistics viewpoint; critical communication systems, GPS systems, etc. Yes, I can point to dead wood (no pun intended........well, maybe), waste, bad decisions, ineffective management, etc. But putting folks out of work for a day, week, whatever, does not solve those issues.

okay, will step away from my soap box. Guess I need to take the soap box and make a piece of furniture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

ND senator Heidi Heitkamp introduced a bill that would stop the Congressional pay checks any time they couldn't come to terms on funding the government. Said in her state if you didn't do your job you didn't get paid. Haven't looked to see where it went, but I'm sure it died for lack of support.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

On the flip side of that, bought new tires for the Durango today, had to shake my head when I looked at the bill. $460 for tires $50 for the state. New tire fee $1 a tire, old tire disposal fee $3 per tire, then 7% sales tax. And, all of that is on top of federal excise tax built into the price of the tire. Won't be long they'll figure out a lug nut removal fee for using the air to take them off and another for putting them back on.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

rocky1 said:


> On the flip side of that, bought new tires for the Durango today, had to shake my head when I looked at the bill. $460 for tires $50 for the state. New tire fee $1 a tire, old tire disposal fee $3 per tire, then 7% sales tax. And, all of that is on top of federal excise tax built into the price of the tire. Won't be long they'll figure out a lug nut removal fee for using the air to take them off and another for putting them back on.




I'm pretty sure that air wrench leaves a carbon footprint someone wants us to pay France for........

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Heading to Leesburg, Florida for the Florida Woodturning Symposium. Three days of demonstrations & fun!!
> Weather report says 80* all three days!!!



Lee, can someone go just for the vendors or do you have to be registered?


----------



## Gdurfey

Colorado Springs/El Paso County lost a deputy earlier this week. As we headed to town, we were driving along the memorial route after the services. Prayers for his family and all officers. Two others were wounded but both are recovering. Picture quality isn’t the best, but hope you get the idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## ripjack13

My ear is still leakin "red fluid"...had a nice red drip line going down my face this morning. 
I am supposed to sleep inclined....pain in the butt...
All I hear is ringing. Like after a rock concert, ringing. 
All...day....long....

It's driving me bananas.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Welcome to my world  I have ringing in stereo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> My ear is still leakin "red fluid"...had a nice red drip line going down my face this morning.
> I am supposed to sleep inclined....pain in the butt...
> All I hear is ringing. Like after a rock concert, ringing.
> All...day....long....
> 
> It's driving me bananas.



Just answer the phone already!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Hello?

Helloo?


Hmm...no one there....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just got home from a 13 hour day. I've had ringing in my ears for years, never stops, I sleep with a fan on to help drown out the noise. You get used to it I suppose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Never get used to it...use the fan trick myself.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a new toy for the metal shop but I'm to damn tired to open it and I gotta get to bed so I can do the grind (excuse the pun) again tomorrow.
It's a biggun.


 
Weighs like 65 lbs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Made in China but has Spanish writing on the box

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Wasn't pretty! Supposed to be done raining today, blow off the cost by 10:30 according to the weatherman. 

Drove an hour and a half to where we wanted to dig in bees, raining cats and dogs! Checked the radar, the good stuff wasn't even there yet, only rain in the entire state, and it's right where we wanted to work bees. Decided while we were waiting we'd go ahead and feed bees, deal with the rest of it when we got done or it quit raining. 2 hours later, it's still raining, was flippin POURING in one stretch between fields, checked radar again, ugly stuff hadn't moved, but it had grown from coast to coast! Called it a day, left without doing what we went to do; go back Thursday to do that. Drove hour and a half home wet.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, had a little hernia repair today. Easy surgery.....said the doc, but he did good (I think). At home being taken care of by this wonderful lady.....who does happen to be a nurse. Not going to get away with anything. 

Better news, turning tools and blanks don’t weigh over 15 pounds, so I am hoping to get on the lathe Saturday or Sunday. All of you have me so fired up again it feels great. Just a long year last year and even with this little setback (been putting this off for over a year, so nothing that was an emergency) this doesn’t dampen my enthusiasm one bit. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> Well, had a little hernia repair today. Easy surgery.....said the doc, but he did good (I think). At home being taken care of by this wonderful lady.....who does happen to be a nurse. Not going to get away with anything.
> 
> Better news, turning tools and blanks don’t weigh over 15 pounds, so I am hoping to get on the lathe Saturday or Sunday. All of you have me so fired up again it feels great. Just a long year last year and even with this little setback (been putting this off for over a year, so nothing that was an emergency) this doesn’t dampen my enthusiasm one bit. Life is good.



Dude....I had a hernia repair last year. I didn't go in my shop for about a month.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Dude....I had a hernia repair last year. I didn't go in my shop for about a month.



Same here, though it was 2016, and was about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks before I was in the shop. I hope to never go through that again...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

DO NOT RUSH THE HERNIA REPAIR!!!!
I gave myself time to heal and I'm so glad I did.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This will be a 2 parter, lol. So everyone knows that i have been working a ton of overtime so i havent had time to post much of my life and what is going on let alone do any woodworking, but heres a couple of cool things that have happened to me. First up is this clock. The clock is a limited edition bicentennial made by the Chelsea clock company. It is number 5?? Of 900. But that is not what makes it so cool, notice that it looks like a porthole? That's because it is, solid brass and weighs 12 pounds. It chimes the ships watch bells. But thats still not the coolest part. The clock was owned by a man that was instrumental in helping many folks restore ol chriscraft wooden boats, he was also a distributor for the clocks and marine instruments for chelsea, his own boat was kinda famous, it was a 30 foot chriscraft named the climax. If you google it it will come up. His name was peter henkil. His SSN is engraved on the back of this clock, he never intended to get rid of it and took it to florida and back here to michigan every year. He has since passed on and left us. His lifelong friend and office manager sold it to me as her health is now failing. I will cherish this clock as long as I am alive because of its rich history, its a beautiful piece, I will polish the brass, and oil the wood, wind it once a week, and ennoy its charm.
Looks right at home above this star.



It looks right at home on this cherry table that was made in Grand Rapids Michigan. And with the cherry mirror and some of my early wood turning. The clock is now part of a collection in my living room.



Sorry for the @rocky1 length post, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

And now to part 2. Remember when I posted here that I got into a fender bender after new years? Well I made an appointment to get the truck repaired at my dealership, took a month to get it in because of all the accidents from many snow storms, lol. Insurance covered everything, deductible waived because I was not at fault. Dealership gave me a brand new gmc terrain with 600 miles on it for a week while my vehicle was being repaired, cool! The little terrain was a joy to drive, had all kinds of cool features, really hated to give it back but I also missed my truck. So when i picked it up I noticed that they changed one of my headlight bulbs as I had the super white ones. The said give them a few minutes and the would correct it, great service! So while I'm waiting I went and visited my salesman and had a chat with him. Long story shortened is he ends up putting me in a brand new gmc sierra 1500 SLT all terrain with every option, only truck that tops this one is a Denali. And get this, takes my truck in on trade for almost blue book value (I looked it up) 2 payments down, and my new payment is only 16 dollars higher than what I was paying and that include 6 oil changes and tire rotations and unlimited full coverage for tire and wheel damage, and that's important with Michigan's crappy roads. I am absolutely in love with this truck! It is not only the nicest fully equipped truck I have ever had it is the nicest vehicle I have ever had, right down to the heated seats and steering wheel!
Here's my 2013 sierra with 48k miles. She served me well and I didn't have 1 problem with her ever!



And my new 2018 sierra. I added the steps.



I've never been a fan of chrome, this truck has almost none!







I absolutely am in love with this truck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Sweet a$$ truck Greg. Congratulations!! You deserve it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

I see you like red

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> And now to part 2. Remember when I posted here that I got into a fender bender after new years? Well I made an appointment to get the truck repaired at my dealership, took a month to get it in because of all the accidents from many snow storms, lol. Insurance covered everything, deductible waived because I was not at fault. Dealership gave me a brand new gmc terrain with 600 miles on it for a week while my vehicle was being repaired, cool! The little terrain was a joy to drive, had all kinds of cool features, really hated to give it back but I also missed my truck. So when i picked it up I noticed that they changed one of my headlight bulbs as I had the super white ones. The said give them a few minutes and the would correct it, great service! So while I'm waiting I went and visited my salesman and had a chat with him. Long story shortened is he ends up putting me in a brand new gmc sierra 1500 SLT all terrain with every option, only truck that tops this one is a Denali. And get this, takes my truck in on trade for almost blue book value (I looked it up) 2 payments down, and my new payment is only 16 dollars higher than what I was paying and that include 6 oil changes and tire rotations and unlimited full coverage for tire and wheel damage, and that's important with Michigan's crappy roads. I am absolutely in love with this truck! It is not only the nicest fully equipped try k i have ever had it is the nicest vehicle I have ever had, right down to the heated seats and steering wheel!
> Here's my 2013 sierra with 48k miles. She served me well and I didn't have 1 problem with her ever!
> View attachment 142219
> And my new 2018 sierra. I added the steps.
> View attachment 142217
> I've never been a fan of chrome, this truck has almost none!
> View attachment 142218
> 
> View attachment 142216
> I absolutely am in love with this truck.



Congrats on the clock and the truck Greg! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That new truck needs a road trip on her to each WB member to deliver a big box of free turning wood!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I have a hernia, saw a surgeon last month and he said I would be better off without surgery for the time being, unless it gets worse. He said that because I have pain there is 70% chance that I'll have chronic phantom pain after surgery, but only a 1% chance of a fatal strangulation. None of that sounds good but I decided to wait and actually have been pain free for three weeks. Any of you guys have pain and then were pain free after surgery? Know of a surgeon willing to trade turning blanks for........

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lou Currier said:


> I see you like red


Yup, it's my favorite color. This is a much classier red though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Woodworking Vet I had a umbilical hernia, had it for years and was pain free. Then it got worse and was quite painful, had the surgery to correct it, pain free again! I can't believe a doctor told you not to get it fixed? I would think it is better to fix it before the tear gets bigger? Inguinal hernias may be different than umbilical though. But if I was in pain I would want it fixed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Its an inguinal hernia. After @Mike1950 had posted about testicular cancer I decided to see my doctor about some pain I was having for a while. Turns out, after numerous tests and doctors visits, that an inguinal hernia can put pressure on the nerve going to the testicle, feels like you've been kicked in the groin day in and day out. The surgeon said this pain could continue, or get worse, after hernia surgery, said it would be phantom pain. It comes and goes and at a much less intensity these days so I'm going to follow his directions and just wait for now. I figured if I'm pain free for several months I may see him again about surgery. I would have gotten a second opinion at the VA medical center here but I just saw a podiatrist about a painful toe. He said, and I kid you not, 'well, I have no idea what is causing the blisters and the pain, I think we should just amputate it and see if that helps'. Um, yeah, take the toe off and maybe the blisters and pain in the toe will go away. You think? Got an appointment in a month with a civilian podiatrist. Anyway, after that I'm not letting the VA do much to me any more, civilian doctors now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Lou Currier

@Woodworking Vet I had an inguinal hernia that was at risk for strangulation. Had the surgery and have had no problems since.

As far as the toe goes, sounds like athletes foot...it can cause pretty painful blisters...dealing with it now...podiatrist proscribed some new ointment to treat it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> gmc terrain



2018? The 2018 GMC Terrain and the 2018 Chevy Equinox are built on the same platform. If it drove anything like my 2018 Equinox, that is a real nice drive/ride. Congrats on the new truck! A truck is my next purchase - quite a while down the road though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Woodworking Vet said:


> I have a hernia, saw a surgeon last month and he said I would be better off without surgery for the time being, unless it gets worse. He said that because I have pain there is 70% chance that I'll have chronic phantom pain after surgery, but only a 1% chance of a fatal strangulation. None of that sounds good but I decided to wait and actually have been pain free for three weeks. Any of you guys have pain and then were pain free after surgery? Know of a surgeon willing to trade turning blanks for........



I had an umbilical hernia in 2016 that I had repaired within 3 or 4 months of getting it. I was in a lot of pain from the hernia. I am glad I had it repaired - I do occasionally feel a slight amount of pain or discomfort where the hernia was, but I'm not in pain like I had been, and especially not in a lot of pain. However, it doesn't feel good when I do any real heavy lifting anymore. And dumb me went and strapped a 200+lb safe to a dolly the other night and dragged it up a bunch of steps. By myself. Yeah, not recommended...


----------



## Mike1950

@woodtickgreg The heated wheel and seats are a joy in freezing weather. I thought why??- I am addicted to them now. Kathie Traded her suburban in for a new Tahoe- what a difference- Burb was a gutless tank- The Tahoe is like driving a sports car. 2018 is last yr for this generation drivetrain- engines all will change in 2019- seems new ones always have lots of bugs to work out. also when free Sirus radio runs out you can do Pandora much cheaper with your new WIFI hotspot. We have and we get music we want- no advertising and cheaper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

I had a hernia a long time ago when I figured that if 2 20 year olds could put the swingset box in the truck then 1 40 year old should be able to do it.

Not the correct math.

They ended up putting mesh in to hold things together - that part has been fine, I've not had issues from it at all. 

What I did end up with is that the doctor managed to nick a nerve during surgery. I was in massive amounts of pain for about 3 days until my brain finally figured out that if I hurt that much I'd be dead and the pain quit. I actually have a portion of my thigh that behaves oddly. It can either be extremely sensitive to any touch, it can be dead (no feeling at all), or it can have phantom pain. I did have a test done a couple of years ago and there's one nerve there that just doesn't transmit correctly any of the time and behaves erratically. 

The moral of the story? Having a 6 year old later in life can be dangerous :)

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> The heated wheel and seats are a joy in freezing weather. I thought why??- I am addicted to them now.



My wife loves the heated seats in my car. I'm very surprised that, after nearly 4 months, she hasn't stolen it for herself and left me with the minivan to drive around. (She does drive it plenty enough - we've put over 6,000 miles on it since the end of October.) It is crazy all the really nice features on the new vehicles that used to be luxury or expensive add-ons that are now standard.

Me? I would've preferred cooled seats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> My wife loves the heated seats in my car. I'm very surprised that, after nearly 4 months, she hasn't stolen it for herself and left me with the minivan to drive around. (She does drive it plenty enough - we've put over 6,000 miles on it since the end of October.) It is crazy all the really nice features on the new vehicles that used to be luxury or expensive add-ons that are now standard.
> 
> Me? I would've preferred cooled seats!



:) both of ours have cooled seats also- Kathie nevers uses cool option- it is nice in summer. Yes- My first real car -62 fairlane had a heater- no radio. amazing what luxury they pack in there- The prices are quite amazing also... ....... hers has the intuitive steering- when you wander it puts you back in lane and vibrates and tells you what an idiot you are.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> The prices are quite amazing also...



With the price of used vehicles being so high, and the incentives that are sometimes offered on new vehicle purchases, it can be more cost effective to buy brand new. Certainly had that with this purchase. Was going to look at a 2015 Equinox w/ about 45k miles on it but for less than $1k more, I bought a 2018 w/ 4700 miles (it was a loaner/demo vehicle for the dealership for about 4 months). A 20% off sale, a further discount since it had 4700 miles on it, incentives - they all added up to buying a vehicle at about 2/3 of MSRP. With that small of a price difference between new (w/ warranty too) or used (with little to no warranty left), it was a no brainer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> With the price of used vehicles being so high, and the incentives that are sometimes offered on new vehicle purchases, it can be more cost effective to buy brand new. Certainly had that with this purchase. Was going to look at a 2015 Equinox w/ about 45k miles on it but for less than $1k more, I bought a 2018 w/ 4700 miles (it was a loaner/demo vehicle for the dealership for about 4 months). A 20% off sale, a further discount since it had 4700 miles on it, incentives - they all added up to buying a vehicle at about 2/3 of MSRP. With that small of a price difference between new (w/ warranty too) or used (with little to no warranty left), it was a no brainer.


Yes - we bought 17 in 18 - went a long ways but got great price+ hard to beat 2.75% financing. I am amazed at what They want for a vehicle with 100K on it. Lots of used cars go thru spokane- Largest car Auction in world is here- why? Dave Smith motors- kellogg, Idaho -First dealer to take sales to new level on web. Largest Chrysler dealer in world- sell a lot of others. People come from all over US for a vehicle there.


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Yes - we bought 17 in 18 - went a long ways but got great price+ hard to beat 2.75% financing. I am amazed at what They want for a vehicle with 100K on it. Lots of used cars go thru spokane- Largest car Auction in world is here- why? Dave Smith motors- kellogg, Idaho -First dealer to take sales to new level on web. Largest Chrysler dealer in world- sell a lot of others. People come from all over US for a vehicle there.


 PS- Kellogg is a city of about 4,000 people. Half of it is car lot.


----------



## Mike1950

21 yrs ago today Kathie and I met at about 6:00 PM- she stopped to pick up her son- Honked -I was almost asleep on couch- she came in- we stopped talking at 1:30 would not have been so bad but it was a tues. I had to get up at 3:30 and drive 200 miles and back to Yakima- Life has not been the same since- She stalked me!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Yes - we bought 17 in 18 - went a long ways but got great price+ hard to beat 2.75% financing. I am amazed at what They want for a vehicle with 100K on it. Lots of used cars go thru spokane- Largest car Auction in world is here- why? Dave Smith motors- kellogg, Idaho -First dealer to take sales to new level on web. Largest Chrysler dealer in world- sell a lot of others. People come from all over US for a vehicle there.



Yup, 100k means still some good life left in a vehicle if it's been taken care of and you continue to take care of it, but in many cases they want an absurd amount for 100k miles. Have $20k to spend on a used truck? Well, you're not going to find anything with less than 100k miles on it, at least not around here. (I know because I looked in a 500 miles radius from here.)



Mike1950 said:


> 21 yrs ago today Kathie and I met at about 6:00 PM- she stopped to pick up her son- Honked -I was almost asleep on couch- she came in- we stopped talking at 1:30 would not have been so bad but it was a tues. I had to get up at 3:30 and drive 200 miles and back to Yakima- Life has not been the same since- She stalked me!!!!!



And you wouldn't have it any other way!

First time Katy and I talked on the phone (She was in IL and I was in ND - a mutual friend introduced us), we spent 4 1/2 hours on the phone, starting when she got off work at 11PM. Same thing the next night. Same as you - life hasn't been the same since!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

A knob the south for but with work meetings. 
Houston has some pretty damned good food. I got my southern on with some chicken and waffles with blackberry chutney, fried pickles, fried green tomatoes and a pecan porter... Amazing !

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> 21 yrs ago today Kathie and I met at about 6:00 PM- she stopped to pick up her son- Honked -I was almost asleep on couch- she came in- we stopped talking at 1:30 would not have been so bad but it was a tues. I had to get up at 3:30 and drive 200 miles and back to Yakima- Life has not been the same since- She stalked me!!!!!



Congratulations Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

My 2 were inguinial this time but I didn’t know I had them until a physical a couple years ago. As I don’t lift mega amounts and didn’t have to pack an elk out the last two years, I haven’t noticed them but on occasion, mostly after a day working on that shed. But memories from 30 years ago lingered and that one bulged and hurt. So far so good, first results never left me with any pain and so far latest is great. Being careful, but have been back to work since Tuesday and only using ibuprofen once a day. And no, I am not tough, I am a total wimp when it comes to pain. This time I have mesh, don’t understand why they happened, and didn’t mean to wait this long. Just life and I feel blessed.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## rocky1

Mike1950 said:


> Yes - we bought 17 in 18 - went a long ways but got great price+ hard to beat 2.75% financing. I am amazed at what They want for a vehicle with 100K on it. Lots of used cars go thru spokane- Largest car Auction in world is here- why? Dave Smith motors- kellogg, Idaho -First dealer to take sales to new level on web. Largest Chrysler dealer in world- sell a lot of others. People come from all over US for a vehicle there.



Nephew bought a 2009 Dodge 3500 from them, took delivery in ND. Saved several thousand dollars and makes your local dealer realize they maybe need to come off their ridiculous prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> Nephew bought a 2009 Dodge 3500 from them, took delivery in ND. Saved several thousand dollars and makes your local dealer realize they maybe need to come off their ridiculous prices.


When I bought my 3/4 ton- I think they had 84 of the chev 3/4- They have one helluva lot of vehicles


----------



## CWS

Mike1950 said:


> 21 yrs ago today Kathie and I met at about 6:00 PM- she stopped to pick up her son- Honked -I was almost asleep on couch- she came in- we stopped talking at 1:30 would not have been so bad but it was a tues. I had to get up at 3:30 and drive 200 miles and back to Yakima- Life has not been the same since- She stalked me!!!!!


That's great @Mike1950. Having a good partner in your life is special!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That new truck needs a road trip on her to each WB member to deliver a big box of free turning wood!




@woodtickgreg ... And tool rests...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> @Woodworking Vet I had an inguinal hernia that was at risk for strangulation. Had the surgery and have had no problems since.
> 
> As far as the toe goes, sounds like athletes foot...it can cause pretty painful blisters...dealing with it now...podiatrist proscribed some new ointment to treat it.




I have Celiac's & have to be Gluten free. One of the symptoms is small itchy blisters in fingers. Maybe the toes too? But on toes is usually athletes foot


----------



## Spinartist

How's my day been?... Very tired. Got back last night @ 5:50 pm from the 4 day IWCS (International Wood Collectors Society) symposium at Lake Yale Baptist Convention Center in Florida just north of Orlando, Fl where I gave several woodturning demonstrations. Temp was over 80* everyday!!

Had a busy morning & decided to take the rest of the day off. Got to meet our member @Mr. Peet (on left) & teach him a few things about woodturning.
Bought 3 small Cypress knees to make lamp bases with & an awesome Rhododendron root burl at the live wood auction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> @woodtickgreg ... And tool rests...


Very funny, I know my friend, it really is on my to do list. Someone recently asked me if I could make them a tool and I said not at this time, to damned busy with work, taking all the overtime I can get right now as I know it wont last. It is helping me big time to get back on top financially after the divorce a few years back, fixing my house up, got new windows on order so I won't have a 1/2" of ice on the inside of my windows anymore. But some shop time is much needed and the rest are right on the front of the bench so I have to finish them before anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Well today sucked. Either a coupling or a flex line to the dishwasher let go. Woke up to the kitchen floor (All hardwood) with a 1/4 in if water standing across the whole floor and 3 inches in the basement. Been pumping and mopping all day.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Schroedc

Ouch, catching up and seeing all the hernia issues. Back in 2009 I thought I had an ulcer as that was what the doctors kept telling me, on the 3rd ER visit for severe abdominal pain I woke up in a different hospital 2 days later and was told it was a hernia with a strangulated bowel. they had to open me up from the bottom of my breastbone to past my navel to fix it.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn Colin - when you do something you go all in! 
Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lou Currier

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn Colin - when you do something you go all in!
> Best wishes for a speedy recovery.



I hope it was speedy because it was in 2009

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn Colin - when you do something you go all in!
> Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


That was back in 2009, if he aint healed up by now he aint never gonna be!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

I missed the 2009 part lol.....
Well congrats on a fine recovery Colin

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Woodworking Vet said:


> I have a hernia, saw a surgeon last month and he said I would be better off without surgery for the time being, unless it gets worse. He said that because I have pain there is 70% chance that I'll have chronic phantom pain after surgery, but only a 1% chance of a fatal strangulation. None of that sounds good but I decided to wait and actually have been pain free for three weeks. Any of you guys have pain and then were pain free after surgery? Know of a surgeon willing to trade turning blanks for........



I've had two and 1 repair. First one was sewn up, second one was the mesh. That one had a flaw, and the mesh was recalled, and I had to have it fixed. Been in pain for a long time... I do not recommend getting mesh to fix it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Bad weekend. my oldest grandson broke out and hives and had to take to the hospital. They could not determine the cause. all weekend it would get better than come back with force. when he went back home still inflamed. FIL admitted Friday night with congestive heart failure and his kidneys only working about 10%. Seems to be doing better but still in ICU. Not a good weekend but I am thankful because I know it could be worst.

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## rocky1

How's my day been?

It *SUCKED!! 
*
Woke up 3:48 am, 42 minutes before my alarm clock was supposed to go off, couldn't go back to sleep! Gave up 4:30 am, got up, got dressed, headed to work. Left the shop 5 am headed down to Lee's world, 72 hives to split on a pollination contract in Boynton Beach, FL... 341 miles away. 




 


Pretty uneventful, the usual 5 hour drive. Stop at the Fort Drum Service Plaza, old man had to pee. Grabbed a sandwich, glass of Lemonade, since my coffee quota for the day was already exceeded. Arrived Boynton Beach 10:33 am. Lee lives down there a half hour or so south of Boynton. 

Got all our splits set up, decided to go grab something to drink before setting them off and moving them around the farm. Last year they about starved to death down there, so we carried heavy bees down this year. This year, they've made a little honey, and everything was a mess!

Worked bees until, oh... About 5 pm, got everything done. Dropped 3 cases of honey off for the guys down there, they sent 3 cases of Fresh tomatoes home with us. Was getting about ready to let the old man find a bus ticket home, he hasn't been down there in a couple years, so he was wanting to visit. I was wanting to get back on the road and get home!!! Ran down the road and fueled up, zipped back over to the Turnpike. Didn't even make it to the end of the on ramp, and traffic came to a dead standstill. NOT IMPRESSED!! 

Toll booth 2 miles up the road, and some yo-yo in a car tried to merge with the tandems on a semi-trailer just as everything comes back from 8 lanes wide to 3 lanes wide. They were off the road, everyone appeared OK, minor damage to the trailer. Car didn't look to bad, $2500 damage probably. Going to need a new door, left rear quarter panel, driver's seat more than likely, as that one probably has some ugly stains in it now.

Got out on the road, traffic was flowing good, tooling along, gonna get home 11ish. 20 miles up the road, the big highway information sign is flashing warning that the Turnpike is closed 44 miles ahead, all 4 lanes! Old man started calculating and checking our toll ticket. Get off at Jupiter, jump over on I-95 run up to Fort Pierce, get back on the Turnpike. 95 runs up the east coast, about an hour out of the way to go that route, maybe more. Road construction just before Fort Pierce, working on over passes, 3 lanes narrowed to 2, rerouting traffic over into the southbound side to get around the work. Usual traffic shift, back up, dump the truck load of asphalt , and spread it a little, and pack it down. Wonderful at 65 mph!

Got off at Fort Pierce, jumped back over on the Turnpike, traffic was really flowing nice now, because most it went some alternate route. 

Tooling along again, everything is wonderful, Traffic Information Sign, flashing another warning!!! Turnpike is closed 66 miles ahead! ALL 4 LANES!! 

Coming up on the Yee Haw Junction exit, old man has decided we needed to get off there, was a good thing too, I get up to the exit, and it's the last exit for 51 miles, which puts us right on top of the wreck, with traffic backed up God knows how far. Pulled in at the truck stop to try and figure things out, old man and the main most flunky who's a walking road atlas, are trying to figure out where exactly 441 comes back out on the Turnpike, they're reciting mile markers, I'm telling them that puts us right on top of the wreck. If it's north of the on-ramp, we're screwed and sight seeing around Orlando in 2 one ton trucks, dragging a forklift. I'm looking on Google, and Google suggests the accident is north of Kissimmee exit, so I told them, we're taking 60 to Lake Wales and run up 27. 

HEY LOU!!! I was in your neighborhood tonight too! Yelled when I blew through town, but I don't know if you heard. 

Highway 27 is a nightmare. From the Turnpike to Avon Park there are 47 red-lights in 82 miles, and there are several 15- 20 mile stretches of nothing. But, it was getting a little late so traffic wasn't too bad. Get up South of Clermont, road is under construction. What is normally a 6 lane road, is now a 2 lane road, for 10-12 miles. 

Made it through all of that, got back to the Turnpike over to I-75, and back to the house, arriving 12: 35 am! Trip kinda looked this coming home... 



 


But we're home safe and sound, finally got supper, and fixing to take a nap. Tomorrow's another day!

Ever think you might want to be a beekeeper, this what it entails, all to often!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Lou Currier

You were about 6 miles from my front door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@rocky1 has all the fun....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## CWS

I'm sure he will BEE rested up soon. Those young guys can stay up all night. Wake up and BEE ready to get started the next day early.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> You were about 6 miles from my front door



In that case, maybe I shoulda yelled louder!  



ripjack13 said:


> @rocky1 has all the fun....



Oh yah... You betcha!! Only fun thing about this trip was the old man didn't have gas. Or, at least not any that would curl your nose hair. 



CWS said:


> I'm sure he will BEE rested up soon. Those young guys can stay up all night. Wake up and BEE ready to get started the next day early.



Wound down enough to go to sleep by the time I got done typing the above and checking e-mail; finally dozed off 2 - 2:30ish. Somewhere around 6, I got the mother-in-law yelling at the dog and clapping her hands going through the living room ( _dog don't want to go outside and pee, he just came back in, but she's gonna stand there and yell at him, and clap her hands, until he does... NOT HAPPENING! But she tries to scold him out the door all the time regardless. _) Dog instead runs over and jumps up in my lap looking for someone to save him from grandma. Dog and the 6 year old grandniece are extremely jealous and competitive when it comes to attention/affection, if you play with one the other runs round and round you barking/screaming, jumping up on you, pulling on your clothes, crawling up in your lap. So... in about 30 seconds, I had a 6 year old crawling all over me too. Except the 6 year old was supposed to be in the bathroom getting her hair combed and getting ready for school, so the wife was yelling at her. Child was having one of her ADHD mornings, pushing buttons trying to get the PADDLE, and there was no peace or rest until they left. Then the dog came back seeking more affection, so I petted him until I dozed back off, and woke up at noon.

I'm rested, but still feel like I was run over by a truck.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> In that case, maybe I shoulda yelled louder!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yah... You betcha!! Only fun thing about this trip was the old man didn't have gas. Or, at least not any that would curl your nose hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Wound down enough to go to sleep by the time I got done typing the above and checking e-mail; finally dozed off 2 - 2:30ish. Somewhere around 6, I got the mother-in-law yelling at the dog and clapping her hands going through the living room ( _dog don't want to go outside and pee, he just came back in, but she's gonna stand there and yell at him, and clap her hands, until he does... NOT HAPPENING! But she tries to scold him out the door all the time regardless. _) Dog instead runs over and jumps up in my lap looking for someone to save him from grandma. Dog and the 6 year old grandniece are extremely jealous and competitive when it comes to attention/affection, if you play with one the other runs round and round you barking/screaming, jumping up on you, pulling on your clothes, crawling up in your lap. So... in about 30 seconds, I had a 6 year old crawling all over me too. Except the 6 year old was supposed to be in the bathroom getting her hair combed and getting ready for school, so the wife was yelling at her. Child was having one of her ADHD mornings, pushing buttons trying to get the PADDLE, and there was no peace or rest until they left. Then the dog came back seeking more affection, so I petted him until I dozed back off, and woke up at noon.
> 
> I'm rested, but still feel like I was run over by a truck.



Woke up at noon????? You sound like @Don Ratcliff now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Woke up at noon????? You sound like @Don Ratcliff now!



Yeah... something about 23 hour days, AND bouncing down 700 miles of highway in a day, on 3 hours of sleep, is hard on me any more. More the bouncing down the highway, than the 23 hour day on no sleep.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The older we get, the harder the ride and the longer it takes to recover

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

I can party like a rock star any day of the week.....




It's the day after that kills me....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

I was at our wood turners club meeting last night and was treated to a demo by Nick Agar. (http://www.turningintoart.com/). Incredible, only got pictures of one of the pieces as it was passed around.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> I was at our wood turners club meeting last night and was treated to a demo by Nick Agar. (http://www.turningintoart.com/). Incredible, only got pictures of one of the pieces as it was passed around.
> 
> View attachment 142791
> 
> View attachment 142792
> 
> View attachment 142793



He's going to be demoing at the Kerrville Turning Club this week. I'm going as @woodman6415 guest. Looking forward to it! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> He's going to be demoing at the Kerrville Turning Club this week. I'm going as @woodman6415 guest. Looking forward to it! Tony



I thought you were short enough you just passed as a kid and got free admission.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## woodman6415

Schroedc said:


> I thought you were short enough you just passed as a kid and got free admission.....


Hahaha


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> He's going to be demoing at the Kerrville Turning Club this week. I'm going as @woodman6415 guest. Looking forward to it! Tony


Will be demonstrating on Thursday night ... then teaching classes Friday.. Saturday.. Sunday... I got in the Friday and Saturday class .. will be a room helper Sunday ... I met Nick at the AAW symposium last year in KC ... super nice guy and definitely knows he's business... pretty excited

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Then this morning it was Gold Wing time..... I am still on 4wheels for a few more weeks though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

woodman6415 said:


> Will be demonstrating on Thursday night ... then teaching classes Friday.. Saturday.. Sunday... I got in the Friday and Saturday class .. will be a room helper Sunday ... I met Nick at the AAW symposium last year in KC ... super nice guy and definitely knows he's business... pretty excited


Where at in Kerrville? I was there last weekend at The Inn of the Hills


----------



## woodman6415

Wildthings said:


> Where at in Kerrville? I was there last weekend at The Inn of the Hills


Our club meets at the Kerr Arts and Culture Center ... 2nd Thursday every month ... at 6:30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Where at in Kerrville? I was there last weekend at The Inn of the Hills



You were that close and didn't call or anything?


----------



## Wildthings

In class all day Friday and Saturday and came home on Sunday -- quick trip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> Then this morning it was Gold Wing time..... I am still on 4wheels for a few more weeks though.


I used to own an 02 illusion blue goldwing, was a great bike.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Gdurfey said:


> Then this morning it was Gold Wing time..... I am still on 4wheels for a few more weeks though.
> 
> View attachment 142801



I miss my bike. Sold it when back problems made me not safe on 2 wheels anymore. Someday a trike would be nice to have.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I miss my bike. Sold it when back problems made me not safe on 2 wheels anymore. Someday a trike would be nice to have.


Or a BMW with a side car! lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

We got central heat, running water and flush toilets today.
Just like them fancy folks in town

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I miss my bike. Sold it when back problems made me not safe on 2 wheels anymore. Someday a trike would be nice to have.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

That be my old man bike! Only I'll build on that's way cooler! Maybe an air horn, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got my new truck back from the dealer today, they fixed the leak, they thought it was coming from the brake light on the cab, turns out it was a rear window leak. So a new glass was installed, had to wait to get a new headliner since it got water stained. They had it for a week, but it was a quality repair done with a water test. And I got 4 new mud flaps installed and a full tank of gas for free. They gave me a brand new gmc Acadia to drive for the week they had it, awesome customer service. And I gotta tell ya that Acadia was nice! It had some serious get up and go too! I mashed the pedal getting on the eway and I swear it broke the tires loose, very impressive. And it handled and drove very nice, nice grocery getter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

And I think I found a nice 6 x 10 tandem axle trailer that I'm just going to have to go look at on saturday. Around here a short trailer like that is hard to find with a tandem axle. I have a lot of dirt, rocks, landscape retaining bricks, and fence to haul this summer, I'd rather beat the crap out of a trailer than my truck. Plus the truck has a tow haul package.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> That be my old man bike! Only I'll build on that's way cooler! Maybe an air horn, lol.


I made one a bunch of years ago. I used it for getting around the buildings at pratt n whitney. Huge place....now it is just collecting rust out back....
I need a welder so I can update it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I got my new truck back from the dealer today, they fixed the leak, they thought it was coming from the brake light on the cab, turns out it was a rear window leak. So a new glass was installed, had to wait to get a new headliner since it got water stained. They had it for a week, but it was a quality repair done with a water test. And I got 4 new mud flaps installed and a full tank of gas. They gave me a brand new gmc Acadia to drive for the week they had it, awesome customer service. And I gotta tell ya that Acadia was nice! It had some serious get up and go too! I mashed the pedal getting on the eway and I swear it broke the tires loose, very impressive. And it handled and drove very nice, nice grocery getter.




Uh oh....why was a new truck leaking?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It had a leak the day I picked it up. I thought maybe someone left the back window open. But when I went through a carwash with it I instantly saw the leak. Not a big deal in my eyes, it was a bad seal job, dealer really went above and beyond to fix it in my opinion. They knew I could have said give me another truck after all the paperwork was done. But I really do love this truck and I just wanted them to make it right and they did, and then some. No harm no foul in my eyes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> That be my old man bike! Only I'll build on that's way cooler! Maybe an air horn, lol.



Here's the one I made years ago...

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

BRRRRR!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Good weekend. Been wanting to do some recycled wood projects and finally had cause to jump into it. Made a dog bed for a foster/adoption adventure we have embarked on. Fun little effort with the fiancé.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Gdurfey What is the tall brindle colored dog? A Dane?


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> @Gdurfey What is the tall brindle colored dog? A Dane?



Yep, new member of our family from Rocky Mountain Great Dane Rescue. Denise, fiancé ( one on left) loves big dogs. My sister had a Dane a long time ago and although I wasn’t around it much, I have very strong memories of how great that dog was. She lost a special dog last year about this time, so time for a new member.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS

Congratulations on a new family member. Always warms my heart when I see a rescue dog saved. You and her are special people.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Excellent. Got to turn some wood on my new @woodtickgreg custom tool rests!! Love them!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Spinartist I'm so relieved that you are happy with them. Even better to see them in use! It took me forever to get them done and I do apologize for that. Right after I agreed to do them I got this new job and have been working tons of overtime ever since. The money is good and much needed. I'm at work still right now, it's 8:30, that's a 12 hour day so far, I'll be here till about 10:30 tonight, great way to start the week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> @Spinartist I'm so relieved that you are happy with them. Even better to see them in use! It took me forever to get them done and I do apologize for that. Right after I agreed to do them I got this new job and have been working tons of overtime ever since. The money is good and much needed. I'm at work still right now, it's 8:30, that's a 12 hour day so far, I'll be here till about 10:30 tonight, great way to start the week!




$$$$

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Excellent. Got to turn some wood on my new @woodtickgreg custom tool rests!! Love them!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 143386


Looks great!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@woodtickgreg 
More $$$$ to spend Greg! You have any carbide inserts?


----------



## TimR

woodtickgreg said:


> @Spinartist I'm so relieved that you are happy with them. Even better to see them in use! It took me forever to get them done and I do apologize for that. Right after I agreed to do them I got this new job and have been working tons of overtime ever since. The money is good and much needed. I'm at work still right now, it's 8:30, that's a 12 hour day so far, I'll be here till about 10:30 tonight, great way to start the week!


Ugh, too many memories of maintenance and startup in power plants. Money for OT means nothing when a customer has a power plant or mill idling. Yep, definitely cash to be made in those kinds of situations, but not fun once you qualify for AARP discounts!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

This day has sucked. Left the house at 7:30 and drove 5 hours to Ft. Pickett for a week of in-service. I'd rather be home. Sleeping in a crappy bed for a week with crappy food! Can't wait until Friday at noon so I can be heading home!!!

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> This day has sucked. Left the house at 7:30 and drove 5 hours to Ft. Pickett for a week of in-service. I'd rather be home. Sleeping in a crappy bed for a week with crappy food! Can't wait until Friday at noon so I can be heading home!!!


Come on, Eric, Pickett is a garden spot. And the sun will be out.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I used to not mind in-service but any more, it's a hassle. We have to do it though. The only part that's any fun is firearms!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

The rest is mostly stuff that could be done through email. Tomorrow is an all day class on search and seizure.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @woodtickgreg
> You have any carbide inserts?


You mean for sale?


----------



## ripjack13

My pc died .......again. every two years so far it does this. I'm through with compaq....

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

woodtickgreg said:


> You mean for sale?


Yea. I have the Easy Tools mid size rougher, finisher and detailer.


----------



## sprucegum




----------



## Ralph Muhs

9 days ago the first of two knee replacements. Painful physical therapy, but going ok. BUT, yesterday I had a flair up of gout, causing a painful sleepless night. Keeps me from doing the pt exercises.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Tony

Ralph Muhs said:


> 9 days ago the first of two knee replacements. Painful physical therapy, but going ok. BUT, yesterday I had a flair up of gout, causing a painful sleepless night. Keeps me from doing the pt exercises.



Hope it gets better soon Ralph. Tony


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> My pc died .......again. every two years so far it does this. I'm through with compaq....




I've used IBM Lenovo laptops for years now. Usually find some decent deals on E-Bay. Most of them are cooperate leases, or they've upgraded purchased computers. Need to be computer literate to buy because there is everything under the sun available there. But if you know and understand computers and are patient and watch for a few weeks you can usually find a steal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> I've used IBM Lenovo laptops for years now. Usually find some decent deals on E-Bay. Most of them are cooperate leases, or they've upgraded purchased computers. Need to be computer literate to buy because there is everything under the sun available there. But if you know and understand computers and are patient and watch for a few weeks you can usually find a steal.



I second Lenovo for a laptop; pleased with the one I had. These days I run a Samsung Chromebook Plus for my laptop needs on the go. A Chromebook can probably fulfill the computing needs of most people, to be honest, and can be had fairly inexpensively, depending on the model chosen. And they're much faster than a Windows based laptop. I went with the model I did, even though it cost more, because I can flip back the screen and use it like a tablet. Plus I can install apps on it from the Google Play store. Makes for a very versatile unit. I even hook it up to a projector or a TV to display PowerPoints, etc. for when I'm teaching classes. For home and office use, I have a computer I put together myself as doing so yields a better system for less money. Been putting together my own desktop computers for about 20 years now; used to be quite into computer, but not so much the past 10 years.


----------



## rocky1

Lenovo has/had a model that the screen flips around and folds down to be used like a tablet. Want to say that one is 12"monitor, but there was a lot of them available on E-Bay. Bought one for the step niece for a graduation present. Good kid, level headed, going into nursing. She said I spent too much on her, told her some day when I was old and decrepit she could change my diapers, not to worry about it.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just need one that will hold over 5000 songs and a ton of pics....


----------



## rocky1

There were a few listed last time I looked that would do several times that. Want to say I saw one that was 12 or 15 terra-byte on flea Bay. 

If you've converted to MP3 or MP4 format the songs will go on a 250 giga-byte drive. I've got 450+ hrs of music on mine and thousands of pictures, but they're not hi-definition pictures either, most are game camera, or images that have been optimized for web use.


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I just need one that will hold over 5000 songs and a ton of pics....



Marc, get an external hard drive. I've got one that is a half a terabyte and has about 12000 songs, a ton of pics and some videos. That way if your computer crashes you still have all that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> There were a few listed last time I looked that would do several times that. Want to say I saw one that was 12 or 15 terra-byte on flea Bay.
> 
> If you've converted to MP3 or MP4 format the songs will go on a 250 giga-byte drive. I've got 450+ hrs of music on mine and thousands of pictures, but they're not hi-definition pictures either, most are game camera, or images that have been optimized for web use.



All of em are mp3-4... pix are a mix of web stuff, hd camera, and cell phone stuff...
Itunes says I have 7 days worth of music. But, in the last 2 years i had been downloading adio from youtube, some of the songs were a compilation and over 3hrs long. 
I have all the documents worth saving on an external hard drive....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Marc, get an external hard drive. I've got one that is a half a terabyte and has about 12000 songs, a ton of pics and some videos. That way if your computer crashes you still have all that.



I have a 1 tb one, but I need to figure out how to hook it up again later....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Watched an episode of Maine Cabin Masters the other night and they used this company for an island top: http://www.maineheritagetimber.com/contact-1/ It really got my attention because in a past life I was able to guide rafts for a summer on the Kennebec river and went by the old log flume every trip. This company is on the Penobscot river, but same difference. Incredible. They don’t sell lumber but I have asked if they would sell a cutting board kit or smaller turning blocks. Will let you know what I hear. 

Reclaiming water soaked logs a hundred years old..........wow!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Update on the fostering and adoption of the Great Dane. Well, I know the rescue organization was trying to manage expectations and such, but this has been an incredible whirlwind for us. From being told he may never bond, he may go to another room to lay down, don’t get your hopes up.....well, I will let the pictures tell the rest.

Reactions: Way Cool 9 | +Karma 2


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> All of em are mp3-4... pix are a mix of web stuff, hd camera, and cell phone stuff...
> *Itunes says I have 7 days worth of music*. But, in the last 2 years i had been downloading adio from youtube, some of the songs were a compilation and over 3hrs long.
> I have all the documents worth saving on an external hard drive....



I-Pad says 450+ hrs of music on it... 450 / 24 = 18.75 days and I gots lots of room on 250 gig harddrive yet. But I need to clean game camera pictures out from the last 2 1/2 years. There are literally thousands of them. There's a lot of days, I'll have a couple hundred pictures on the camera. Sometimes have almost that many on a second camera too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> Update on the fostering and adoption of the Great Dane. Well, I know the rescue organization was trying to manage expectations and such, but this has been an incredible whirlwind for us. From being told he may never bond, he may go to another room to lay down, don’t get your hopes up.....well, I will let the pictures tell the rest.
> 
> View attachment 143552
> 
> View attachment 143553



In the first pic he is standing on something, yes?
I love the brindle coloring....


----------



## Strider

It's cold again in Croatia, but this made my heart warm!
http://www.dogingtonpost.com/dog-follows-google-street-view-photographer/

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

Gdurfey said:


> Update on the fostering and adoption of the Great Dane. Well, I know the rescue organization was trying to manage expectations and such, but this has been an incredible whirlwind for us. From being told he may never bond, he may go to another room to lay down, don’t get your hopes up.....well, I will let the pictures tell the rest.
> 
> View attachment 143552
> 
> View attachment 143553


That is awesome. Looks like he fits right in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@ripjack13 , nope, I’m on my knees hugging him, he is just standing there pushing into me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

How's my day going? Way better than this guys, drove past this this morning.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> How's my day going? Way better than this guys, drove past this this morning.
> 
> View attachment 143831 View attachment 143832 View attachment 143833




Good thing you weren't texting & driving!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> Good thing you weren't texting & driving!!


I was in a bit of a non moving traffic jam, lol. And besides, I wear a Bluetooth headset so I can talk a text, after all I am a professional. Pales in comparison to what I see on the road on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ouch! That'll leave a mark!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Took a bad turn downward.

https://www.google.com/amp/abcnews....on-austin-injures-officials/story?id=53868609

A 6th bomb went off in Austin about a mile and a half from my kid's apt. A scary time for me and mine.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Took a bad turn downward.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/reported-package-explosion-austin-injures-officials/story?id=53868609
> 
> A 6th bomb went off in Austin about a mile and a half from my kid's apt. A scary time for me and mine.


I hear the guy cowarded out and blew himself up when the cops where closing in on him.


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I hear the guy cowarded out and blew himself up when the cops where closing in on him.



Ya, couldn't be a man and take his punishment.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I scored this bedroom set at an auction for $180, american made by the american drew furniture company in Nc. All solid wood, was probably priced around $1500 just for the tall dresser. Got a few dings and blems but will clean up nice and is very solid still. I bought this set for my girlfriend, shes a good woman that has done without for a long time, I wanted her to have something nice to put her stuff in.
I won this whole set at auction, even got all 3 lamps for 10 bucks, lol. My girl is going to get some fabric for the headboard openings. There are even lights in the top of the headboard and a place for..........guns?


 this piece was worth way more than what I paid.


 

 

 


All solid oak with maple and poplar secondary woods. Some people don't like oak but I always have. I feel very lucky to have won this set.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Ya, couldn't be a man and take his punishment.


Any act of terrorism is pure cowardice .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I scored this bedroom set at an auction for $180, american made by the american drew furniture company in Nc. All solid wood, was probably priced around $1500 just for the tall dresser. Got a few dings and blems but will clean up nice and is very solid still. I bought this set for my girlfriend, shes a good woman that has done without for a long time, I wanted her to have something nice to put her stuff in.
> I won this whole set at auction, even got all 3 lamps for 10 bucks, lol. My girl is going to get some fabric for the headboard openings. There are even lights in the top of the headboard and a place for..........guns?
> View attachment 144030 this piece was worth way more than what I paid.
> View attachment 144031 View attachment 144032 View attachment 144033 View attachment 144034



Good looking furniture brother, you got a heck of a deal!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> I scored this bedroom set at an auction for $180, american made by the american drew furniture company in Nc. All solid wood, was probably priced around $1500 just for the tall dresser. Got a few dings and blems but will clean up nice and is very solid still. I bought this set for my girlfriend, shes a good woman that has done without for a long time, I wanted her to have something nice to put her stuff in.
> I won this whole set at auction, even got all 3 lamps for 10 bucks, lol. My girl is going to get some fabric for the headboard openings. There are even lights in the top of the headboard and a place for..........guns?
> View attachment 144030 this piece was worth way more than what I paid.
> View attachment 144031 View attachment 144032 View attachment 144033 View attachment 144034




Looks like you spent a few hours of overtime $$$

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

It was worth it Lee. I grew up dirt poor, learned to fix things and build as necessary, buy used stuff to get good deals and save money. I look at where I was just 5 years ago, went through a divorce, started with nothing again. I was fortunate to be able to buy my house, was an empty shell. I bought a used couch to have a place to sit, eat at, and sleep on. I had nothing, no pots and pans, no dishes, no towels, no bed, no washer and dryer, nothing. I bought 2 lamps at a garage sale for 5 bucks so I would have some lights, used a cardboard box for an end table. And yet I was so happy to have a place to call home and a roof over my head, and a place to rebuild my shop. My mother tought me how to cook and sew and how to bargain shop too, she tought me how to take care of myself and survive. So yes I spent some overtime money, thats why I work it, to improve my life. Im getting new windows in my house this saturday too! No more 1/4" to 1/2" of ice on the inside of my windows in the winter. I worked for it, I have earned it. I'm at work right now, I'll be here until around 10 oclock tonight. If you want things in life then get off your butt, quit boo hooing, and get to work. This is the motor city, the auto industry is in full swing right now, I'll take all the work I can because history has shown it won't last forever. Next for me is a new central air unit and a roof on my garage. I'm blessed to be able to work still.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice score Greg. I grew up the same way. I'm lucky to be where I'm at in life. Earned everything I have by hard work. Like you said, get off your butt and don't expect a handout! Congrats brother. If I was closer, I'd help ya put the roof on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I didn’t actually grow up poor but but we weren’t well off neither. My parents taught me that you have to work for what you want. Everything I have today I worked for and like Greg, I do a lot of bargain hunting. All my major tools were purchased off Craig’s list or offer up at insanely low prices but it took time and patience waiting for the right opportunity. Just the other weekend I found a brand new dove tail jig for $15.00 at the flea market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Out in Utah at my home office for the week. Unfortunately I don’t have time to run down to Craft Supplies and check out the incredible place. bummer......... I am up in the Ogden area instead of south of the City.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

The Tick is getting new windows in his estate today.
Gonna be so nice! I knew the house was going to need new windows when I bought it, I bought it cheep so I could make some improvements. This is the most major but will save me a ton of $$ on heating and cooling.


 Front yard looks like a crime scene, lol.


 The new windows are double hung tripple pane, argon gas, low E. Lifetime warranty on the windows and screens.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

The grandson and I are playing in the dirt today. Hot wheels rules!
We made a wooden video arcade....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

*Adventures In Beekeeping Chapter 3294 - *Started my day 07:30, arrived at the shop 08:30, looking at a 700 mile round trip to pick up 160 hives of bees down there in Lee's World. A mere 5 hours down, hour to refuel, grab a snack, get to the field, hour to load, screen them, and tie down, 5 hours home. Simple 12 hour day! Not a problem...

Had hoped to be on the road not later than 10, was seriously hoping to be on the road by 9 however. Got there and the office gal said she needed honey moved up, didn't have anything to pack, had to have it now. Not a big deal, but there was half a semi load of empty boxes parked in front of the honey that had to be moved, to move the honey. Hour shot! She coulda mentioned that Friday, when we had a little spare time.

Then we had 10 cases of honey to deliver, (_as in 40 gallons_). Have a guy down there has a little gift shop, buys honey to sell in the gift shop. Why he drives 350 miles to buy honey from us, we aren't sure, but he buys a LOT of Honey, so we don't care! He called last week, was coming up this week to get it, since we were going down there anyhow, we had him meet us down there and delivered it to him, which made his day. But, it was raining so all the cases had to be wrapped in garbage bags, and stacked on the truck wrapped in more 6 mil plastic, then we wrapped a net around that to hold the plastic in place. 

Went to hook the trailer up, and load the forklift, and we had a flat tire on the trailer. Not a big deal, run by the tire store on the way through town. Tire store was short help, and swamped, only took an hour to get the tire patched. I took it off, and it only took an hour to get it patched. 

Old man went and had Bar-B-Que for lunch, we were supposed to meet him, by the time we got done, I was in give me something in a go bag mode, so I tried Wendy's today. Fast Food SUCKS anymore, ALL OF IT! Wendys didn't impress me either. But we grabbed our meal, jumped in the truck, and headed south. On the road FINALLY 12:15!! --- Did I mention 12 hour road trips SUCK, when you leave at noon!!

Get 8 miles down the road and the old man calls, lost all the gauges on the Chevy. Amp gauge was the only one working. No speedometer, no tach, temp, oil pressure, no fuel gauge. So he went to the next rest area and pulled off. I was 3 miles or so behind him, by the time I got there it was working again. Said he shut it off, turned it back on 2 - 3 times and nothing. Pulled the key out, turned it over repeated, everything started working. Never gave us another lick of trouble. 

Rain off and on, all the way down there, everything from almost sunny skies to torrential downpours... Talking couldn't see 50 ft. in front of you at 45 mph. Hate that crap on the interstate down here, someone always wrecks, traffic shuts down, and there you sit. 

Got to the half way point, made a quick pit stop got back on the road, we were cruising, trying to get there and back as quick as possible. Had just popped out of a pretty good shower, was slowed down a little, running probably 75 mph. White honda was closing on me rather quickly, so I decided to move over and let him by. Working on the Turnpike, it needs it badly, eased over on a patch of fresh laid asphalt, trailer decided to just keep on easing over. Was seriously like black ice, I'm driving a 2013 Dodge 4500 Crew Cab, with 12 ft. flatbed, 5,000 lbs of forklift and trailer pushing, when things started crossing up. At 75 mph!! 

Wasn't purty at all!! Drove out of it, still running about 70 when I straightened it out, but I'm pretty sure my navigator will need a new pair of shorts. Told the kid riding with Dad, "it got a little sideways." And, my Navigator said, "A LITTLE SIDEWAYS!" Let's just say I was staring at the guardrail in the median, out the windshield, when she started coming back under me, and I eased back into the throttle to straighten it on out. 

That'll make your day!! 

Got down there, refueled, met Bruce and delivered the honey, loaded bees in record time considering they were scattered in 5 spots on 600 acres. But we were looking at a big ugly black cloud bearing down on us, and 5 hours home soaked SUCKS. Got tied down and back on the road, just before it started raining again. 

Got back on the turnpike, they were just finishing picking up the last of the bent up vehicles in the toll gates we'd just gone through 2 hours earlier. Nothing was bent when we went through. Had one pickup on the roll back, another on the wheel lift behind it. One on the back of the truck was bent up front and rear, so there were definitely others. Wrecker was hooking up a semi 250 yards behind them. Looked like it was loads of fun. And, that was in the Sun Pass lane where traffic keeps flowing. 

Trip hone was pretty uneventful, long, boring. Truck kept trying to run warm, was nursing it trying to stretch fuel enough to get home without refueling. 

But the bugs are back until the fall when I deliver them again. 

And, I got to get up in 4 1/2 hours and go set them in a watermelon field 60 miles away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Wildthings

and here you sit at your computer at 01:18 instead of in bed sleeping!! LOL!! I know I know that's how I wind down too!! Glad you made it through the slip and slide ok and thanks for sharing your adventures with us. Sometimes "retired" (me) means "bored" and love to experience y'alls everyday going ons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rocks never short.for words! Lol

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Wildthings said:


> and here you sit at your computer at 01:18 instead of in bed sleeping!! LOL!! I know I know that's how I wind down too!! Glad you made it through the slip and slide ok and thanks for sharing your adventures with us. Sometimes "retired" (me) means "bored" and love to experience y'alls everyday going ons.




That's 2:18 am EST...


----------



## rocky1

Yeah it was! As tired as you are, after pushing that hard for 12 hours nonstop, sleep takes a bit of winding down. At least 2 of us made it out of bed to go unload this morning. Old man said it was fun, but he wasn't getting up that early this morning. My navigator over slept, when he called and found out we had already left, he went back to bed. And, over slept again!!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

That was a pure survival training exercise for everyone. Glad you survived, Rocky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Glad you are ok. Maybe you should hire @woodtickgreg to drive for you. He doesn't need sleep.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I spent the whole day at this.


 
The north American international jazz banjo convention. Non stop music! We went last year too, cheap entertainment. Some amazing musicians. Had a great time. Was good to take a Saturday off and just get some down time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Ft. Lauderdale Beach. Atlantic ocean... Ho hum...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Spinartist

IT'S ACTUALLY PRETTY AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Spent the day in the woods scouting some new hunting land. Didn’t find much good sign for animals but did find a couple cool photo opportunity’s!

Reactions: Way Cool 11


----------



## Lou Currier

Great photos!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

That's cool!


----------



## Spinartist

Got scared as HE!! today!!

I saw three different vehicles from  here in Ft. Lauderdale!! 

I think it's an invasion!!!!

Had to go home and get back in bed!!!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CWS

Don't worry. They probably just got lost on their way home from work.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

We have enough  you can keep yours.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

This is more a how my week has been... Haven't been on hardly at all, been sick all week, yesterday ended up in Urgent Care/ER (It's the same place, I guess the difference is the bill....) They think I have a bleeding ulcer based on the pain and my iron count being below 9. Hoping to get it figured out so I can spend time in the shop and actually get something done, pretty much been sleeping and going to work this week.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sorry to here that Colin, hope you feel better soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Damn dude....
That sounds like a worrying Ulcer....

Need to tame that beast....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

We're taking a break and are on a ship in Norway visiting a number of fjords. Were in Alesund today. Next week we go to the Baltic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

@Schroedc hope you feel better soon Colin. Maybe you need to relax a little more, Marc is right, does sound like stress.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> @Schroedc hope you feel better soon Colin. Maybe you need to relax a little more, Marc is right, does sound like stress.



Couldn't possibly be stress 

Working a full time and a part time job, trying to keep the business running, feeling like crap for keeping @Don Ratcliff waiting. Nope. not a single bit of stress 

Seriously though, it's possible it's related to my gastric bypass that was done 10 years ago. Been getting some good news on the show front lately and my wife is willing to devote her summer to helping me run the business somehow while I work full time so things should get better here pretty quick as long as I don't need surgery or something drastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Hope you feel better soon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Just a regular day, drop 60 kids off at school, rush off to the instate and assist putting a modular trailer fire out. Shut down and back things up for 11 miles. Leave during the mess to go to the other job. Get a clients yard ready for mowing season. Head to another, climb an 8 pitch with moss patches and pray to not fall, clean off the roof. Go pick 60 kids from school. Get home, eat a pizza, head out to deliver gas (not LP, 5gal. containers) to a few clients. Go to brother's one plow job and clean up some of his mess. Get rained out. Head to the fire-hall for business meeting. Keep things in order. Have a few afterwards. Come home, check on you all. Go to bed. Good night...

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Now in Geiranger Fjord in Norway. Below is stock shot of the route in. One of God's great creations.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Tony

Hopefully I can report a good day later on, have my first show of the year today. Tony

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Hopefully I can report a good day later on, have my first show of the year today. Tony
> View attachment 146727


Good luck today. Looks like they have you in the corner. Is there a reason for that.


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Good luck today. Looks like they have you in the corner. Is there a reason for that.



Not a corner, right when you walk in. Prime real estate, they know where to put the good stuff!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Not a corner, right when you walk in. Prime real estate, they know where to put the good stuff!!


I was afraid they had you back in the corner and being short no one would see you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

No one will see him behind the table sittin at the door, unless he's standing on a stool!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Its a church, they will notice and take pity. Now if they buy is the question. Is it an optical, or is that one door way under code? Strike plate on a closet?...


----------



## Lou Currier

Well the day is over update!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Well the day is over update!!!!



It wasn't great but I will take it. Made enough to cover booth fee and some extra so I take that as a win. Not too many people were there, but one woman bought 3 bottle stoppers and a Texas cutting board so that alone took care of expenses. Considering it's not the holidays I will take it! Tony

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CWS

Glad that you did ok. It is taking a chance every time you show your stuff. Some days are good and some are not.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I finally found the saddle bags I wanted for my motorcycle and met the guy on Saturday to purchase them.
These are original bmw bags off a model c.


 A nice matched set of hardhandbags. These are the large 37 liter touring bags and the will look good on my big touring cruiser.



And here they are next to my bike for comparison. Very close in size.


 The cool thing about the original bmw bags is the cut out depression for the drive shaft and gear box. My Beemer is shaft drive.


 And this is the main reason I wanted these bags over the ones that are on it, they topload so if they pop open you dont loose all of your stuff on the highway. The oem side opening bags that I have now are known for that happening.


 I'm supper stoked to have finally found a set of these bags used, they are very hard to find, I have been looking for them since I bought the bike.
Then to finish off the day I moved some stuff to storage and then went to see a friend in a play last nite, was a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS

Well I invited a friend over to do some cnc work for his Beads of Courage box. So I spent yesterday and today cleaning the shop so 2 people had a place to stand. It really needed a cleaning so I guess all is good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lets see, today I slept in, my girl brought me coffee in bed, lounged around in bed and just had a nice quiet morning with her, a cool breeze blowing in the window and a delicious cup of coffee. Got up, surfed the internet with more coffee, had a nice mushroom,onion, broccoli and cheese omelet, did some laundry, made a batch of home made vanilla ice cream, mowed the lawn with my new battery powered lawn mower, ripped up the carpet in my bedroom in preperation for paint and new wood trim. Was a good day, now I'm chilling on the couch for a bit before I make my lunch salads for the work week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

I got up early, listed up the table and ran up to the twin cities to deliver it, stopped and saw my in-laws for a bit, then went and spent several hours with my daughter at college helping her start packing up and hauled some of her stuff she didn't need home. She finishes for the year in two weeks and we want her move out to be quick and easy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

The day hasn't started out so good. And the car has liability only trying to save some money as things were down. That deer won't play chicken again.... I guess we hope nothing falls off until I can find another cheap car.

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> The day hasn't started out so good. And the car has liability only trying to save some money as things were down. That deer won't play chicken again.... I guess we hope nothing falls off until I can find another cheap car.
> 
> View attachment 147338



Dang that sucks Colin, at least y'all are okay! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Car's can be replaced, long as everyone is OK! 

Did the same thing down the driver's side of a Cavalier. We had full coverage because the car had been financed; had just paid it off and got the title in the mail the day before I hit the deer with it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Are we having venison for dinner?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> Are we having venison for dinner?



Nope, I didn't have time to pull the loins.


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## ripjack13

I would look into seeing if is it possible to just pull the dents out of the door, and get a new quarter panel...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I would look into seeing if is it possible to just pull the dents out of the door, and get a new quarter panel...



Yeah, I may get out the slide hammer and the stud gun and bang it mostly straight. I'm going to see if I can find a parts car anywhere near me, I found a 2 door so far, I should be able to find a cheap 4 door for parts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I would look into seeing if is it possible to just pull the dents out of the door, and get a new quarter panel...



From an auto body standpoint, the damage is severe enough in the doors to replace instead of straighten, I need to see if the impact bars inside the doors are still ok.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I'm back and living the dream still. Between business trips, a wonderful 5 days with fiancé and her family, and other junk, I just checked out a bit. Life is good, still have job, cars run, etc., just, well......hard to explain. Just going through some things at work that really stink. I am under investigation because I hurt a guys feelings and removed him from leadership. All my other leaders would beg to not be a supervisor. The one guy's feelings I hurt thinks he's the answer to what everyone needs. Nope........ Anyway, guess I do let it get to me. Things really are good, then why do I feel this way sometimes and checkout the way I do?? 

Anyway, spring has sprung in Colorado, no major mother's day snow storm, garden started, new grass seed out, antique motorhome (76 GMC) out for the weekend and didn't get stranded, dog training successfully started with our adopted Great Dane, so I apologize. See....things are good. Thanks for listening, great to catch up on the past month or so, and lets all have a great, safe weekend. No missing fingers or toes this coming Monday!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

If you did right then no worries...but I can relate to how you feel...hang in there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

OTE="Spinartist, post: 480027, member: 4299"]Got scared as HE!! today!!

I saw three different vehicles from  here in Ft. Lauderdale!! 

I think it's an invasion!!!!

Had to go home and get back in bed!!!

View attachment 146551[/QUOTE]


@Tony ... Dude... were you in town & NOT CALLED ME!!??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> OTE="Spinartist, post: 480027, member: 4299"]Got scared as HE!! today!!
> 
> I saw three different vehicles from  here in Ft. Lauderdale!!
> 
> I think it's an invasion!!!!
> 
> Had to go home and get back in bed!!!
> 
> View attachment 146551




@Tony ... Dude... were you in town & NOT CALLED ME!!?? [/QUOTE]

Lee, if I ever cross the border into Florida you can bet I'll be calling you man! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

From Texas, crossing the border into Florida, and calling Lee... You're gonna be reminded of Texas before you get to his front porch.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's Sunday morning, 6 am, and I'm at work. Waiting for @ripjack13 to wake up and post the qotw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

woodtickgreg said:


> It's Sunday morning, 6 am, and I'm at work. Waiting for @ripjack13 to wake up and post the qotw.



Yup....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

heh heh heh....here i am....brb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I had a few visitors this morning.
Had the bay door cracked for a little fresh air and I saw this.


 He's just resting, lol.


 A very old moss covered snapper. About 12" across his shell, no I did not pet him, lol.


 Then this guy came to visit.


 Then a little while later 4 turkeys crossed the driveway, but before i could grab my phone the where through the fence row and into the next door property. 
Pretty cool working out in the country!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

very cool. So far in my back yard, I have seen a bunch of aminals....
raccoons
opossum
a bobcat
woodchucks
turkeys
hawks
turkey vultures
deer
**edit. for got to mention the dang turtle....

A snapping turtle, that had huge gash on it's shell. My wife almost stepped on it. she thought it was a rock. It must have been in the field when the farmer was haying. So I cleaned the gash the best I could, and put a tube of anti bacterial goop in the 2 gashes on his shell and brought him to another field that has already been hayed, so he'd be good for a while there, and there was a pond on the property too he could swim in. I wanted the goopy stuff to work for at least a day, so i did't put him in the water....but he found it. I went back a month later and he scooted in the water when I came near him. so it looks like he survived. I have't seen em in 2 years though....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Let's try this again, phone issues, lol
I have seen all of those at work, except the bobcat.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> It's Sunday morning, 6 am, and I'm at work. Waiting for @ripjack13 to wake up and post the qotw.



ok...it's up....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

there's fisher cat around, I can hear it, but I haven't seen em in my yard yet. While I was hunting out in the field, yes. But not in my back yard, he'll get a hot lead injection if does show up though.....


----------



## CWS

Today I am kinda worried about @Mike1950. Some fellow in eastern Washington yesterday was killed by a mountain lion. Hope he wasn't looking for burls.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

All I see are alligators, cotton mouths, and stray cats


----------



## Mike1950

CWS said:


> Today I am kinda worried about @Mike1950. Some fellow in eastern Washington yesterday was killed by a mountain lion. Hope he wasn't looking for burls.



You do not have to worry about me riding a bike...  nor spending enough time on that side of mountains for something to eat me- besides I think the cats prefer greenie tree huggers that sit on the freeway for hours - they are a lot more tender than a crabby ol bird like me......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS

Mike1950 said:


> You do not have to worry about me riding a bike...  nor spending enough time on that side of mountains for something to eat me- besides I think the cats prefer greenie tree huggers that sit on the freeway for hours - they are a lot more tender than a crabby ol bird like me......


I spend my time you defending you from the pups about being old and now you admit to being old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

CWS said:


> I spend my time you defending you from the pups about being old and now you admit to being old.


Pups are just jealous- worried they will not make it this far. Nothing wrong with getting old- beats the Hell out of the alternative.......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm Having an interesting week so far. My truck wouldn't start on Sunday, after I had already driven to the dump. I hate getting stranded like that in public. Everyone just looks at you weird. Like I don't take care of my truck. Screw you douchebags. Not one of them tards asked me if i needed a jump. Anyhow, I asked and got a dude next to me to jump start it. I have cables. 
So on Monday I got a new alternator and starter. Both were fairly new, the alt went in smoothly, but the starter, man, I just want to smack who ever decided to put it where it is. 
Lets just make stupid ideas happen and screw the guy who is going to working on it.....
Well that's done....annnnd, it still didn't start. So I returned the old battery and got a new one. The guy tested it and said it had a full charge. I said, I know, but it's not cranking over in my truck, so I'd like a replacement, it's a year old on a 2 year warranty....after talking with two other guys working, he finally gave me a new one. Went home and put it in...
Bam....started right up....
Doh....

And now I'm looking into portable power packs, like the jump n carry.
You guys heard anything about em? Have one?

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## rocky1

That would have been a whole lot easier if you had the battery tested first!

Fully charged is irrelevant, it should show fully charged under load, and most battery testing devices, which it doesn't sound like they had, do exactly that... Place the battery under load for XX seconds and then test it.

Nephew's monkey had same thing happen to them the other day, 180 miles from home. Drove over there, stopped at the convenience store, got back in and the truck wouldn't even turn over. Local mechanic tested the batteries and both were shot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> And now I'm looking into portable power packs, like the jump n carry.
> You guys heard anything about em? Have one?



I have had one for maybe 6 or 7 years. I think they're very worthwhile to have. I haven't had to use it much, but it has been very handy to have, especially for those times where you are in a place where you can't find anyone to give you a jump or don't want to rely on someone else.

The one big thing is to keep it charged. The instructions with mine call for plugging it in once a month to charge it, but I have found that I don't need to do it that often with mine. I'll plug it in overnight about once every 3 months to maintain the charge on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I'm Having an interesting week so far. My truck wouldn't start on Sunday, after I had already driven to the dump. I hate getting stranded like that in public. Everyone just looks at you weird. Like I don't take care of my truck. Screw you douchebags. Not one of them tards asked me if i needed a jump. Anyhow, I asked and got a dude next to me to jump start it. I have cables.
> So on Monday I got a new alternator and starter. Both were fairly new, the alt went in smoothly, but the starter, man, I just want to smack who ever decided to put it where it is.
> Lets just make stupid ideas happen and screw the guy who is going to working on it.....
> Well that's done....annnnd, it still didn't start. So I returned the old battery and got a new one. The guy tested it and said it had a full charge. I said, I know, but it's not cranking over in my truck, so I'd like a replacement, it's a year old on a 2 year warranty....after talking with two other guys working, he finally gave me a new one. Went home and put it in...
> Bam....started right up....
> Doh....
> 
> And now I'm looking into portable power packs, like the jump n carry.
> You guys heard anything about em? Have one?



I bought Nikki one a couple months ago that I had read good things on. She hasn't used it yet, but it has all kinds of features; tire inflator, can charge phones, etc. I'll look tonight and get you the model info. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Found the info in my email, here is the one I got:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-8-in-1-12-Volt-Power-Source-Jumpstarter-7481/300611465

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Michele bought one for fathers day....early. Link to amazon page. 
So I'll be much happier now. Tony, the one you posted is cool, but it has too many features for me. I just need a jumper no fancy stuff needed....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I bought one last hurricane, USB port to charge phones keep the modem in my internet connection going was really handy! Haven't used it for anything else.


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Michele bought one for fathers day....early. Link to amazon page.
> So I'll be much happier now. Tony, the one you posted is cool, but it has too many features for me. I just need a jumper no fancy stuff needed....



I get that you don't need all of of the features, but it's $50 cheaper than the Amazon one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I get that you don't need all of of the features, but it's $50 cheaper than the Amazon one.



It also has a peak amp of 1700, with a cranking amp of 425. Yours has 300 peak amps, with 150 cranking amps.

His will be much better for starting vehicles. Especially in the cold. The more cranking amps, the better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

We have one that is very small (6" x 4") and keep it in the back of the car. Last year, at the river, my son's truck wouldn't start and nobody had any jumper cables. I remembered the little powerpack that was in the back. My wife bought it and I said it was most likely a waste of money. Too small for anything other than charging her cell phone. It came with these little ridiculous looking cables to hook up to the trucks battery. WHAT!!!! it jumped his truck right up! I was shocked amazed and impressed. We now have one in everyone's car

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

We have one called a Super Start (55001 is the number on it.) 600 peak amps, AGM battery. It does have a light, 12v port and a USB port. Not fancy but it sure has helped a time or two. Just keep it in the back of my truck. Same thing as @Sprung - calls for a once a month charging. It's been in the back of my truck for about 3 or 4 months and pushing the battery test shows all green. Still, as long as I have it inside I'll plug it in :)

(Edit: I just plugged it in and in less than 1 minute the charging light went out and the maintaining light came on.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Belt is shot on the midi lathe  the day before the big metup. At least I still have the big one.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Shoulda tried local auto parts store. O Reiley's is notorious for finding belts for mine overnight. One time it came out of Jacksonville, next time it came out of Orlando. But both times they were here by noon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> Shoulda tried local auto parts store. O Reiley's is notorious for finding belts for mine overnight. One time it came out of Jacksonville, next time it came out of Orlando. But both times they were here by noon.



Already ordered one from Amazon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

I went to my Amish neighbor this morning and got some pine 1x8x16 4/4 boards to finish siding my old barn. Now all I need is some cooler weather to get it unloaded and stickered. 85 degrees at 11:00 a.m.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> I went to my Amish neighbor this morning and got some pine 1x8x16 4/4 boards to finish siding my old barn. Now all I need is some cooler weather to get it unloaded and stickered. 85 degrees at 11:00 a.m.



85??? I hope you have a jacket handy Curt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> 85??? I hope you have a jacket handy Curt.


I have a jacket. Thank you for your concern.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Today... Pbbtttttt.


----------



## Schroedc

Bank clock said 98 degrees at 1:40pm today, took my son out to the the gun club for a Trap tournament, one of the kids from another team actually passed out, lucky he wasn't shooting.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Bank clock said 98 degrees at 1:40pm today, took my son out to the the gun club for a Trap tournament, one of the kids from another team actually passed out, lucky he wasn't shooting.



That's hot for y'all! We hit 104 today, supposed to be 107 tomorrow. Tony


----------



## Spinartist

My day was...






My ex called me @ 6:10 am.
My phone shuts off it's noise, vibrations, and lights @ 9:10 pm & turns back on @ 6:00 am so I can get a peaceful nights beauty rest.

It seems that one of the two toilets I installed fer her 1 1/2 years ago had a slight issue about 10:00 pm last night.
My ex received a notice from Costco about 2 months ago (which got filed somewhere unknown) saying a recall was issued for the waterline (included with the commode) from the wall valve to the commode was defective & either bring in the toilets for a refund or contact so-n-so to be mailed replacement waterlines.

After taking a shower she stepped on to the rug in the 2nd floor master bath & thought, hmm, that feels a bit wet. Then went to watch TV fer a while in the 2nd floor "TV" room. Stepping into the hallway at top of stairs later into 3/4" deep water said "Oh that's not right!!" as water cascaded down the solid oak stairs I built from scratch. I tiled both floors & even cut tiles to make all base boards with so the water didn't soak into the walls.

She was able to shut the house water off out front & called 911 & her son & a water damage/leak company who came @ 11:15 pm who left fans & dehumidifiers but all electric was turned off so they didn't plug anything in. This morning I arrived @ 8:00 am with my stepson & ex mopping water up & water damage recovery company on way to make things right!!

I determined the electric was safe to turn back on.
They showed @ 9:45 am, put a few fans out & the boss showed up @ 11:50 am. They did moisture readings everywhere @ 11pm & again in morning saying mucho drywall needs to be cut out & replaced. Using their fans & dehumidifiers fer 5 days would cost only $4,050.
I asked the boss if he was stoned & to get their stuff out & she was charged $1,050 for what they did.
Yes it was 10:30 pm on a holiday weekend & 2 men were there fer probly an hour or hour n half then 2 hours the next morning but $1,050. Really!! 
I told her to document everything & keep all receipts because I'm sure a class action suit I going on with this with Costco &/or the toilet mfg.

The home a/c unit will dry things out completely in 2 days, which one of their workers told me on the side, which I know from all my experience with home repair/ remodeling etc..
I get to go back in a few days to patch ceiling paint bubbles after they dry most of which is concrete with knock down & only 3" x 10" drywall.

The culprit... White ring on braided line which broke had only about 1/16" plastic thickness to screw nut! Piece of crap!!
I replaced both waterlines.
At least I got to see my ex fer a few hours! I still got a thing fer that woman.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Today is my anniversary with Michele....



 

@Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Congratulations y'all!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Congrats!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've been crazy busy. Tuesday got a call for a major art show off the waitlist, to get Friday off I had to work late Wednesday and Thursday to make up for it (boss was nice enough to give me the day off on short notice so I understand him wanting me to get stuff done) loaded up all the gear yesterday, my wife drove to Edina earlier today and got the canopy set up, I loaded the inventory tonight after I got home from work and drove up. It's almost midnight and I'm going to try and get some sleep before a crazy busy three day show.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

May your weekend be blessed with LOTS of sales!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I've been crazy busy. Tuesday got a call for a major art show off the waitlist, to get Friday off I had to work late Wednesday and Thursday to make up for it (boss was nice enough to give me the day off on short notice so I understand him wanting me to get stuff done) loaded up all the gear yesterday, my wife drove to Edina earlier today and got the canopy set up, I loaded the inventory tonight after I got home from work and drove up. It's almost midnight and I'm going to try and get some sleep before a crazy busy three day show.



Hope you sell out Colin! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

I spent the afternoon at the orthopedist. Turns out I have a classic case of plantar fascitis with the added joy of a bone spur.

I just love people shoving needles into my ankle. It does feel better though. Now I sleep with a boot and some stretching exercises to do. I know that eventually the shot will wear off but hopefully by then I'll have it stretched out enough that I can be back to a semblance of normal feeling and on my way back to a pain free life.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Hope you sell out Colin! Tony



5 1/2 hours into day one (3 day show) and we've already exceeded the day one total from last year. And last year was a record seeing show so..... Still another 4 hours to go today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> 5 1/2 hours into day one (3 day show) and we've already exceeded the day one total from last year. And last year was a record seeing show so..... Still another 4 hours to go today.




YES for you Colin!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's great news Colin! Good to hear. If any by deserves that you do buddy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> YES for you Colin!!!!!





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's great news Colin! Good to hear. If any by deserves that you do buddy.



It was weird last year, this show set a record and the other shows all sucked for sales. I'm hoping this year is better overall. Since I have the full time job I'm not relying on show income so the extra money will be nice to get debts paid off.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

I was digger today. Planting. Uggh

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> I was digger today. Planting. Uggh



Still better than being planted.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Expensive day. Had to have our heat pump replaced. Just under $8000. At least the house is now very cool and the humidity is way down. Ugly hit to my bank account. Old one lasted 16 years which was good. Could have been worse.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Had to have our heat pump replaced. Just under $8000


Sounds like there may be a lot of wood being posted for sale at good prices to make up that from Larry!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Got to do something to make the pain go away. I'll be cutting some 12/4 crotch walnut this weekend into bowl blanks. Been working on items for my Etsy store also. Stay tuned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's 10 to 8:00, I get off at 8, and this has been crying for me to take the long way home. My mistress.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

For a second there, I thought were talkin about the pallet....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The100road

Went and checked out the new display of my gamecalls on consignment at a local sporting goods store. Couple extra sales here and there will be nice!

Reactions: Way Cool 10


----------



## rocky1

What are the odds??? Lost my phone out mowing on the tractor yesterday, and actually managed to find it, unscathed!

One must first understand, it was no little mowing job, had been at it about 3 - 3 1/2 hours when I realized the phone was missing and I had covered a LOT of ground! We've got 28 acres here and I had pretty much been all over it! As in mowed the highway ditch, playing in the muddy ditch bottom trying to open it up and get it where it'll drain, finished up an acre or so behind the ponds, ventured all over the stuff behind that I'd mowed the previous evening cleaning up around stumps, cleaned up around and between a few trees along the front fenceline, then went to the south end of the field and mowed a couple acres, working my way back toward the house, as the I'm in the process of mowing the entire field to clean it up. (_Periodic necessity or the weeds and sweet gum saplings take over._)





Imagining that above on a 28 acre scale, rather than 441 by 573 pixel image, you can understand my concern for my $500 phone, when it came up missing! Further compounded by the fact that I was pulling a 6' Bush Hog mower that levels trees up to 3 -4" in diameter, behind a 48 hp tractor. Made a couple quick passes on the south end looking, made a pass up and back down the ditch looking, looked the 2 passes out across the middle of the field, then went and got the mule and the wife, and told her to grab her phone. Figured to drive along stopping every 50 yards or so, calling it to see if we could hear it. Justr in case it was buried under grass clippings, dirt, whatever.

Drove out in the field, had her call it, and heard it faintly on the first call. By 3rd. call I was on top of it, and had it on first ring on the 4th. call. Was maybe 30 yards from where I parked. Had a little dust and dirt and grass clippings on it, otherwise none the worse. Had broke my phone clip the other day and CAed the broken piece back on, and I swear it was on there when I picked it up, but it wasn't when I got in the house. I'd already ordered a new one however, the CA repair was a temporary fix to get by until my new one arrived today.

I'm still shaking my head over this one!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Thought it was starting off ok...

Moma woke me up early, said she’s a naughty girl and needs a paddling.

I’m not one for rewarding naughty behavior, but if she needs a paddling, a paddling she’ll get.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

got up this morning and had to get ready for work, felt a little off and slower to rise than usual. I had a headache and my back was killing me, sucked it up and got a workout in but just didn't feel right still. Went to work thinking I just need more coffee and to wake up, wrong, headache got worse, back and all my joints got worse, took some ibuprofen and toughed out the day. I got off about noon after finishing the parts I needed for production and went home a got back into bed, slept another 4 hours. I feel a little better but i still have the dull headache and sore back and joints. I'm not doing anything for the rest of the day and thats not me at all. I must have some kind of virus or something. Right now ibuprofen is my best friend. My girl came over and is going to cook for me tonight, she's aces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

I must have some kind of virus, settled in my joints and I'm still achy and popping ibuprofen. I guess it just has to run its course, no other symptoms other than joint pain, headache and fatigue. I bet it was compliments of a mosquito.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Er a tick!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Today we said our final goodbye to my dad...emotional but was great to see how many lives he touched...and to top it off, I was able to finish his urn in time for the service.

Reactions: Sincere 14


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That is absolutely beautiful Lou! Awesome tribute

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ray D

Fantastic job Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice Lou, that came out very good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I went to the doctors today to look at my knee. Been having a bunch of pain in it. All swoled up now. Went for an xray too. And tomorrow morning I get to have a colonoscopy! Yay for me being 50.... my stomache is going crazy now. I'm hungry as a beast.....

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tomorrow is the colonoscopy, that means today you where prepping! Oh so much fun, lol. I've had 2, first one probably saved my life, now I go every 3 years.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

@Lou Currier, that is a beautiful urn, a wonderful tribute to your Dad. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I went to the doctors today to look at my knee. Been having a bunch of pain in it. All swoled up now. Went for an xray too. And tomorrow morning I get to have a colonoscopy! Yay for me being 50.... my stomache is going crazy now. I'm hungry as a beast.....



Old friend of dad's used to say, it isn't to bad, until your in the middle of being examined and realize the doctor has a hand on both shoulders.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Tomorrow is the colonoscopy, that means today you where prepping! Oh so much fun, lol. I've had 2, first one probably saved my life, now I go every 3 years.



Oh yeah....a barrel of fun this is....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> I went to the doctors today to look at my knee. Been having a bunch of pain in it. All swoled up now. Went for an xray too. And tomorrow morning I get to have a colonoscopy! Yay for me being 50.... my stomache is going crazy now. I'm hungry as a beast.....



Never thought of doing that, but I suppose it will take your mind off of the knee pain

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

I'm out. I'm home. I'm napping. I'm tired.....

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

ripjack13 said:


> I'm out. I'm home. I'm napping. I'm tired.....


Glad it's over. I have one later this summer. My 3rd so I know how bad the prep is. My family doctor told me last week that he doesn't recommend them after age 80 because of the higher risk of perforation of the bowels.
Guess that means I'll have at least 2 or 3 more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I'm out. I'm home. I'm napping. I'm tired.....


Karma has come around for all the cold water dumped on @Mrs RipJack13 while showering. 

I may need to rethink my life choices...

But on the lighter side you likely lost a few pounds... the hard way?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

At the moment... Extremely wet! Had an hour's worth of work to do, hour from home, trying to accomplish it between showers, and now this has set in! Been like this for almost 20 minutes now.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> I went to the doctors today to look at my knee. Been having a bunch of pain in it. All swoled up now. Went for an xray too. And tomorrow morning I get to have a colonoscopy! Yay for me being 50.... my stomache is going crazy now. I'm hungry as a beast.....


If you don't take better care of yourself you are not going to get the golden years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> At the moment... Extremely wet! Had an hour's worth of work to do, hour from home, trying to accomplish it between showers, and now this has set in! Been like this for almost 20 minutes now.
> 
> View attachment 148565


We have this same weather today, but I'm not working.


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Karma has come around for all the cold water dumped on @Mrs RipJack13 while showering.
> 
> I may need to rethink my life choices...
> 
> But on the lighter side you likely lost a few pounds... the hard way?



5 pounds....!!!!


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> Never thought of doing that, but I suppose it will take your mind off of the knee pain



I do things the weird way. But it worked....for an hour or two....
Ha...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> 5 pounds....!!!!




So you really were full of it, weren't you!??!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> So you really were full of it, weren't you!??!



Out with the old, in with the new....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Tried to get the guys to tie the truck down right after posting that, couldn't talk them into it! Did let up a few minutes later, and while they got the truck ready to ride, I fed bees. Still raining pretty good, and I had the only raincoat, so I fed the next set while they sat in the truck. Went around to the back of the field to the last two sets and it let up pretty good, so they jumped out to help me feed. Got to the last set, and it about quit altogether, so we did get to finish up most of what we went to do after all. Little wet for our efforts, but it got done anyhow!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Out with the old, in with the new....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Yo Marc... Hearing rumors from the doctor's office that you're a pushover man, said the doctor didn't have you in the examination room 2 minutes and he had you wrapped around his finger!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Yo Marc... Hearing rumors from the doctor's office that you're a pushover man, said the doctor didn't have you in the examination room 2 minutes and he had you wrapped around his finger!



Technically the doc was a she. And a cutie to boot. We were talking, and it came around that she was a star trek fan, and I'm a star wars fan, because she saw my book I was reading while I was in the waiting room.
So they wheeled me in the room and went over all my info and stuff. She asked If I had any questions. I said, No, just a statement.
A statement?
Yes, I said. You're boldly going where no man has ever gone.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Technically the doc was a she. And a cutie to boot. We were talking, and it came around that she was a star trek fan, and I'm a star wars fan, because she saw my book I was reading while I was in the waiting room.
> So they wheeled me in the room and went over all my info and stuff. She asked If I had any questions. I said, No, just a statement.
> A statement?
> Yes, I said. You're boldly going where no man has ever gone.


So you are saying a 9 hot and a 2 crazy? You need to watch this because I think a man has gone there now...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Well you just took all the fun out of this one, but... Someone around here sees a guy doctor, so I'm gonna load it for them anyhow! 



 

Universally thought provoking!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Well you just took all the fun out of this one, but..


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

My day has started out crappy. Had the Mason show up to take rock off chimney where some fell off. Was going to take it all off and skim coat Portland cement back. I went to get sand and mortar. Ended up having a blowout on the trailer. Went to the house to get the stuff to take it off. Mason said to climb up and take a look. Water got behind the rock and deteriorated the brick. You can take your hand a crush the brick. Called the the insurance again and have to wait for the next word from them. Sitting here at the tire shop waiting to get a new tire put on the rim. When it rains, it pours! Sounds kind of like a Rocky day. A nbn d I still have to go to work my boat shift from 4- midnight.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> My day has started out crappy. Had the Mason show up to take rock off chimney where some fell off. Was going to take it all off and skim coat Portland cement back. I went to get sand and mortar. Ended up having a blowout on the trailer. Went to the house to get the stuff to take it off. Mason said to climb up and take a look. Water got behind the rock and deteriorated the brick. You can take your hand a crush the brick. Called the the insurance again and have to wait for the next word from them. Sitting here at the tire shop waiting to get a new tire put on the rim. When it rains, it pours! Sounds kind of like a Rocky day. A nbn d I still have to go to work my boat shift from 4- midnight.


I was going to describe my rough start to the day but after reading yours, I have nothing to say. It's got to get better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Its gotta get better for both of us

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Called a buddy I haven't spoke with in a while. He sounded awful & I asked what's happening. 
He replied, I'm in the hospital waiting for a heart transplant, hope they find one soon.
I was stunned. That's a real tough one.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> My day has started out crappy. Had the Mason show up to take rock off chimney where some fell off. Was going to take it all off and skim coat Portland cement back. I went to get sand and mortar. Ended up having a blowout on the trailer. Went to the house to get the stuff to take it off. Mason said to climb up and take a look. Water got behind the rock and deteriorated the brick. You can take your hand a crush the brick. Called the the insurance again and have to wait for the next word from them. Sitting here at the tire shop waiting to get a new tire put on the rim. When it rains, it pours! Sounds kind of like a Rocky day. A nbn d I still have to go to work my boat shift from 4- midnight.



At least you’re not working midnight to 8

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Today is the first day in 6 weeks that I got to spend more than an hour relaxing. First full day of vacation. Been so busy and stressed lately, forgot what it felt like to get time to relax!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Used redheart (Erythroxylum spp.) for the first time today. Made this necklace stand for my Etsy shop. I put three coats of a Minwax UV inhibitor water based finish on it followed by a beeswax finish. The color of the wood is amazing and I hope the UV inhibiting finish delays the color change that will eventually happen.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Bad yesterday but ended up good. Was working a fun float on the river and got a call of a bear attack. Went and worked it. 11 hours later I was in ack home. My Sgt. called me two hours later at 9pm and said we had 7 floaters in the river stranded and 1 missing. We put the boat on and was able to rescue 7 people ranging from 4 years old to probably 65. Luckily everyone was accounted for. Got home at midnight, in bed about 1 and back out at 8 AM. Thankfully everyone was safe and the lady from the bear attack only had minor injuries.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Bad yesterday but ended up good. Was working a fun float on the river and got a call of a bear attack. Went and worked it. 11 hours later I was in ack home. My Sgt. called me two hours later at 9pm and said we had 7 floaters in the river stranded and 1 missing. We put the boat on and was able to rescue 7 people ranging from 4 years old to probably 65. Luckily everyone was accounted for. Got home at midnight, in bed about 1 and back out at 8 AM. Thankfully everyone was safe and the lady from the bear attack only had minor injuries.


What a way to impact the lives of people in a real way. Nice work Eric now get some sleep.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 8 | Great Post 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thank you but back at it until about 5 this evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 148797


Don't let @Brink see that, he might think you got his go away money...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Bad yesterday but ended up good. Was working a fun float on the river and got a call of a bear attack. Went and worked it. 11 hours later I was in ack home. My Sgt. called me two hours later at 9pm and said we had 7 floaters in the river stranded and 1 missing. We put the boat on and was able to rescue 7 people ranging from 4 years old to probably 65. Luckily everyone was accounted for. Got home at midnight, in bed about 1 and back out at 8 AM. Thankfully everyone was safe and the lady from the bear attack only had minor injuries.



Amazing how people don't give bears the right of way. I'll bet food was involved and the woman was trying to chase him/her away. Bears are rarely well behaved with food around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

She actually had her dog off lead in a state park and not supposed to. All of the evidence shows that the dog spooked the bear when it ran up on it. The lady tried to beat the bear Off of the dog. After she did it 3 times the beww ar got tired of it and scratched and bit her in the arm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Proof beyond all shadow of a doubt that intelligent lifeforms do not exist on the planet!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

She was lucky to get away with such minor injuries. I hope you didn't have to dispatch the bear.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Friken hot and humid here, I hate this stuff! 90's with heat Index way up there.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No. We decided since it was the dog that run up on the bear, we weren't tracking it down and dispatching it for something that wasn't its fault.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

You shoulda run it down and give it a donut or two for educating less intelligent life forms as to why the signs all say they shouldn't mess wit da bears!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> No. We decided since it was the dog that run up on the bear, we weren't tracking it down and dispatching it for something that wasn't its fault.




I knew a lady, Ruby, a park ranger from Canada. She pulled into a national park & saw a lady in the parking lot smearing honey on her 5 year old daughters arms. Ruby asked "what are you doing?" 
The lady replied smiling, " I want to get photos of a bear licking the honey off my daughters arms!"
Ruby arrested the idiot!!!


----------



## Spinartist

Went to check out an art/craft show yesterday here in Ft Lauderdale to see if it's one I want to sell at in future.
This tree is on the property. I don't know what it is but now it's on my list of trees to visit after a hurricane!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Went to check out an art/craft show yesterday here in Ft Lauderdale to see if it's one I want to sell at in future.
> This tree is on the property. I don't know what it is but now it's on my list of trees to visit after a hurricane!!
> 
> View attachment 150642
> 
> View attachment 150643



Need pix of the leaves....


----------



## ripjack13

I had my knee operated on yesterday....


 

The doc cleaned up the miniscus on my left knee....



 

Not too painfull. But it still is sore....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I had my knee operated on yesterday....
> View attachment 151177
> 
> The doc cleaned up the miniscus on my left knee....
> 
> View attachment 151181
> 
> Not too painfull. But it still is sore....



They shaved your thigh but not your face?????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ray D

Take care Marc

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

You shoulda got him to line that thing up when he was in there working, it looks kinda like the ball joint on my tractor before I replaced it!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> They shaved your thigh but not your face?????


They shaved his butt and told him to walk backwards so he would be better lookin.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> I had my knee operated on yesterday....
> View attachment 151177
> 
> The doc cleaned up the miniscus on my left knee....
> 
> View attachment 151181
> 
> Not too painfull. But it still is sore....



Praying the Lord's blessings for a quick healing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Finished a week of training at the Arrowmont Craft School in Gatlinburg, TN. Learned to power carve bowls, a first for me. Very enjoyable except that we had three incidents of bears visiting our campus. One sow and two cubs decided to check out the front entrance of our kitchen facilities. Their garbage cans are "bear proof" so they decided to take the front entrance, I suppose. After a lot of yelling from the students, they decided to move on.

The second bear was seen outside the pottery studio door but appeared to only be passing through on the way to the visitor parking lot. We later learned that it was responsible for stopping traffic on the main street of Gatlinburg as it checked out the pedestrians for handouts. 

The third one was last night. We had a walk-around at 8pm for all the students to visit the various studios to see what everyone was working on. A bear stopped by and looked in the doorway of the Art Studio. I was in the adjacent studio and all hell broke loose with people screaming. It also decided to move on. The director of the school told me that the bear sightings have been much more frequent in Gatlinburg this year. One crossed the road just in front of me Monday night but I hit the brakes and watched it go across the four lane highway to check out a motel's garbage. Amazing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rocky1

That's interesting... Everyone here except me, just returned from Gatlinburg last night. They went up Sunday.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

rocky1 said:


> That's interesting... Everyone here except me, just returned from Gatlinburg last night. They went up Sunday.


Unfortunately, we had rain about every day so it was not a good week to visit. Many thousands of visitors in town anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Felt lousy all day. Birthdays are supposed to be fun..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Didn't realize it was your birthday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Happy Birthday Lee!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> They shaved your thigh but not your face?????


I had a girlfriend who had a beard like that but it wasn't on her face.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## rocky1

Happy Birthday Lee!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEE!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

Happy Happy Birthday Lee!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

HAPPY BIRFDAY LEE!!!


----------



## Clay3063

How's my day been???? Weird. Just weird. I went to the storage locker yesterday to put back a ladder I had taken out of storage earlier in the week. One of the young men we helped earlier in the year by getting him a small travel trailer so he wouldn't have to live out of his van needed some repairs to all three vent covers on the trailer. Seems like every time it rains his bed, floor and table gets wet. SO i went to get the ladder out of storage. The lock we have on the unit is one of those round jobs that won't let you remove the key unless the lock is closed. Normally I either hold the lock or put it in my pocket until I get ready to close the door. For some reason or the other I laid it on the ground inside the unit when I went to pick up the ladder. I wasn't in the truck but Mary's rabbit and the ladder just fit inside with the top coming all the way into the front compartment between the driver's and passenger's seats. No problem and I got the hatch back closed. It was already starting to rain a bit so I was rushed. I closed the roll down door on the unit, got in the vehicle and drove away. That was Wednesday.
Yesterday morning, Mary and I were out and about in the truck delivering burritos to all the homeless as is our normal schedule. The plan was to deliver burritos and then take the ladder back to storage and unload a few other items and pickup one of my backpacks. The purpose of retrieving the backpack was so I can put the burritos in the pack and start delivering burritos on foot which allows me more time on an individual basis to learn the stories of the people we are helping and to spend more time with them one on one. I am also planning on spending some time among them back camping out wherever they happen to be. I love this work and I love these people.
Well, we got all the burritos delivered and we drove to the storage unit north of town and as I pulled up I noticed our lock was missing and a mysterious red lock was in its' place. Hmmm. Not good. I know the bill has been paid. (At this point I have to mention that we share this unit with an older retired gentleman from the rv park who offered to let us use half of it for half the rent. We agreed and it has worked out very well.. until yesterday.)
So we drove back to the park to inform our friend of the situation. He said he would call them and see what happened. In the mean time Mary asked me, "Did you put the lock on?" She wasn't being mean just trying to figure out what happened. I was adamant and quite sure that I had and the reason I told her, "You can't take the key out of the lock until you close the lock. And I know I put the key back in the car." Well she's lived with me long enough to go look for the key. And guess was else was missing? So she asked, "did you leave the lock on the floor in the unit?" "No I know I put the lock on the unit but it looks like maybe I left the key in the lock!"
So I go back across the road and inform our friend that it looks like I made a major mistake and left the key in the lock and I am so sorry that this happened. He was non-chalant about it and assured me that everything would be ok. I could only imagine a picture of an empty locker and all his keepsakes and stuff missing and all of our supplies gone as well.
Long story short, he came back and knocked on the door about an hour later and handed us a new key and informed us all was ok and that the lady at the storage unit had given him a new lock to replace the one that was still missing and had taken off the other lock. He didn't look inside. Just put the new lock on and came home. I was still worried and still needed to get the ladder out of the truck so we headed back to the storage unit. I unlocked the door and opened it up and everything was as it should be.... and there was the lock with the key still in it laying on the floor where I had left it when I picked up the ladder on Wednesday. SMH.
I'm getting old
....and that's how my day went...
....and that's all I got to say about that!
- Clay

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

You know what the say... The mind is the second thing to go! I forget what the first one was. 


You might put the key for the storage unit, on the ring with your car/pickup keys, so you can't leave without it. Get one made for each vehicle.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> You know what the say... The mind is the second thing to go! I forget what the first one was.
> 
> 
> You might put the key for the storage unit, on the ring with your car/pickup keys, so you can't leave without it. Get one made for each vehicle.



You know... lol. We made extra keys for the first lock so that there would be one in every vehicle. I just put them on a separate key chain so I wouldn't have to turn off the engine in the winter months. Guess which key ring they are on now! LOL. You sir. Are a genius! Me? Not so much. LOL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

My day so far

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> My day so far
> 
> View attachment 151204



Hey!!! That's nice!!! Enjoy it Lou!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm at work, grrr. But at least when I get off my motorcycle is waiting for me to ride home!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Clay3063 said:


> You know... lol. We made extra keys for the first lock so that there would be one in every vehicle. I just put them on a separate key chain so I wouldn't have to turn off the engine in the winter months. Guess which key ring they are on now! LOL. You sir. Are a genius! Me? Not so much. LOL!




Uhmmmm no... I'm just having to deal with old people on a daily basis, which is necessitating I find ways to make my life easier.

Printer at the office quit, they were all suggesting just going on line and ordering one at the office. I told them all, "Y'all just let me go to town and pick it up, please." Did you know that Epson has printers that have seen virtually no changes in the controls and functions thereof in the last 10 years. I mean all the nifty features, pretty cases, and the do everything functions and do-dads offered by everyone who makes printers were all irrelevant in my selection.

My selection was based on... "Does the paper load the same way, do the ink cartridges load the same way, do the buttons do the same thing, does it spit copies out the front in the same manner, as the last printer? SO I DON'T HAVE TO EXPLAIN THIS S.O.B. TO AN 80 YEAR OLD MAN THAT CAN'T HEAR, AND WON'T LISTEN, ON A DAILY BASIS!!"

$185 - I found exactly the printer I was looking for, with spare set of ink cartridges, and extended service agreement. Set it all up Saturday after meeting up with Wayne, installed it to both computers in the office, test printed pages from both, it was working flawlessly.

Monday morning I am not even 2 steps in the door, and he says... "This damn thing don't work in Quickbooks. I tried printing checks, and it won't do anything."

Opened Quickbooks up, clicked on "Print" selected Epson XP-440 from the printer menu, rather than the previous Epson FX-510, and it worked perfectly!
_
Yes, I did uninstall the old printer, for the computer nerds amongst you. I assume Quickbooks had cached it in the printer list, or it's still in the Drivers/Registry/something. Don't know!


_
Had a melt down looking for leftovers in the fridge earlier this week, while the wife and mother-in-law were in TN. Decided to clean the fridge out...

12 open bottles of Ginger Ale, Pepsi, Juice, assorted flavors of Gatorade scattered randomly there throughout, 3 open partially to mostly used packs of bacon, 3 bottles of bar-b-que sauce open, 4 bottles of ketchup, couple bowls of leftovers and other goodies shoved in the back with hair longer than mine. Bottle of egg nog that was well into turning into a solid, bottle of Sherry with one glass in it, bottle of chocolate wine with glass and a half in it, 6 different types of bottled alcoholic beverages - 1 of each. It all went away!!

Told the wife when she got home, to take every damn thing out of the freezer, lay it all on the counter, then 1.) try to determine what it is, 2.) try to determine what of it is still edible, 3.) determine whether there is enough of it to warrant the gallon zip lock bag it's in being in the freezer, 4.) figure out which of the 87 freeze packs inhabiting the freezer door were necessary, and find a home outside the freezer for the rest of them.

She went in meltdown mode on the freezer inside, beer fridge in the shed, deep freeze! Told me that 5 - 6 bags of goodies had netted the two servings of corn, and 2 1/2 servings of English Peas we had for supper last night. At which point one truly has to wonder, why when you are pouring peas or corn in the pot, do you stop, leaving a quarter or half cup of either in the bag and put it back in the freezer? There is 4 of us in the house, what are you going to do with that? Why not just go ahead and dump it in the pot and be done with it?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1

Clay3063 said:


> You know... lol. We made extra keys for the first lock so that there would be one in every vehicle. I just put them on a separate key chain so I wouldn't have to turn off the engine in the winter months. Guess which key ring they are on now! LOL. You sir. Are a genius! Me? Not so much. LOL!




Uhmmmm no... I'm just having to deal old people on a daily basis, which is necessitating I find ways to make my life easier. 

Printer at the office quit, they were all suggesting just going on line and ordering one at the office. I told them all, "Y'all just let me go to town and pick it up, please." Did you know that Epson has printers that have seen virtually no changes in the controls and functions thereof in the last 10 years. I mean all the nifty features, pretty cases, and the do everything functions and do-dads offered by everyone who makes printers were all irrelevant in my selection. 

My selection was based on... "Does the paper load the same way, do the ink cartridges load the same way, do the buttons do the same thing, does it spit copies out the front in the same manner, as the last printer? SO I DON'T HAVE TO EXPLAIN THIS S.O.B. TO AN 80 YEAR OLD MAN THAT CAN'T HEAR, AND WON'T LISTEN, ON A DAILY BASIS!!" 

$185 - I found exactly the printer I was looking for, with spare set of ink cartridges, and extended service agreement. Set it all up Saturday after meeting up with Wayne, installed it to both computers in the office, test printed pages from both, it was working flawlessly. 

Monday morning I am not even 2 steps in the door, and he says... "This damn thing don't work in Quickbooks. I tried printing checks, and it won't do anything." 

Opened Quickbooks up, clicked on "Print" selected Epson XP-440 from the printer menu, rather than the previous Epson FX-510, and it worked perfectly!
_
Yes, I did uninstall the old printer, for the computer nerds amongst you. I assume Quickbooks had cached it in the printer list, or it's still in the Drivers/Registry/something. Don't know!


_
Had a melt down looking for leftovers in the fridge earlier this week, while the wife and mother-in-law were in TN. Decided to clean the fridge out... 

12 open bottles of Ginger Ale, Pepsi, Juice, assorted flavors of Gatorade scattered randomly there throughout, 3 open partially to mostly used packs of bacon, 3 bottles of bar-b-que sauce open, 4 bottles of ketchup, couple bowls of leftovers and other goodies shoved in the back with hair longer than mine. Bottle of egg nog that was well into turning into a solid, bottle of Sherry with one glass in it, bottle of chocolate wine with glass and a half in it, 6 different types of bottled alcoholic beverages - 1 of each. It all went away!!

Told the wife when she got home, to take every damn thing out of the freezer, lay it all on the counter, then 1.) try to determine what it is, 2.) try to determine what of it is still edible, 3.) determine whether there is enough of it to warrant the gallon zip lock bag it's in being in the freezer, 4.) figure out which of the 87 freeze packs inhabiting the freezer door were necessary, and find a home outside the freezer for the rest of them. 

She went in meltdown mode on the freezer inside, beer fridge in the shed, deep freeze! Told me that 5 - 6 bags of goodies had netted the two servings of corn, and 2 1/2 servings of English Peas we had for supper last night. At which point one truly has to wonder, why when you are pouring peas or corn in the pot, why do you stop, leaving a quarter or half cup of either in the bag and put it back in the freezer? There is 4 of us in the house, what are you going to do with that? Why not just go ahead and dump it in the pot and be done with it?


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmmm no... I'm just having to deal with old people on a daily basis, which is necessitating I find ways to make my life easier.
> 
> Printer at the office quit, they were all suggesting just going on line and ordering one at the office. I told them all, "Y'all just let me go to town and pick it up, please." Did you know that Epson has printers that have seen virtually no changes in the controls and functions thereof in the last 10 years. I mean all the nifty features, pretty cases, and the do everything functions and do-dads offered by everyone who makes printers were all irrelevant in my selection.
> 
> My selection was based on... "Does the paper load the same way, do the ink cartridges load the same way, do the buttons do the same thing, does it spit copies out the front in the same manner, as the last printer? SO I DON'T HAVE TO EXPLAIN THIS S.O.B. TO AN 80 YEAR OLD MAN THAT CAN'T HEAR, AND WON'T LISTEN, ON A DAILY BASIS!!"
> 
> $185 - I found exactly the printer I was looking for, with spare set of ink cartridges, and extended service agreement. Set it all up Saturday after meeting up with Wayne, installed it to both computers in the office, test printed pages from both, it was working flawlessly.
> 
> Monday morning I am not even 2 steps in the door, and he says... "This damn thing don't work in Quickbooks. I tried printing checks, and it won't do anything."
> 
> Opened Quickbooks up, clicked on "Print" selected Epson XP-440 from the printer menu, rather than the previous Epson FX-510, and it worked perfectly!
> _
> Yes, I did uninstall the old printer, for the computer nerds amongst you. I assume Quickbooks had cached it in the printer list, or it's still in the Drivers/Registry/something. Don't know!
> 
> 
> _
> Had a melt down looking for leftovers in the fridge earlier this week, while the wife and mother-in-law were in TN. Decided to clean the fridge out...
> 
> 12 open bottles of Ginger Ale, Pepsi, Juice, assorted flavors of Gatorade scattered randomly there throughout, 3 open partially to mostly used packs of bacon, 3 bottles of bar-b-que sauce open, 4 bottles of ketchup, couple bowls of leftovers and other goodies shoved in the back with hair longer than mine. Bottle of egg nog that was well into turning into a solid, bottle of Sherry with one glass in it, bottle of chocolate wine with glass and a half in it, 6 different types of bottled alcoholic beverages - 1 of each. It all went away!!
> 
> Told the wife when she got home, to take every damn thing out of the freezer, lay it all on the counter, then 1.) try to determine what it is, 2.) try to determine what of it is still edible, 3.) determine whether there is enough of it to warrant the gallon zip lock bag it's in being in the freezer, 4.) figure out which of the 87 freeze packs inhabiting the freezer door were necessary, and find a home outside the freezer for the rest of them.
> 
> She went in meltdown mode on the freezer inside, beer fridge in the shed, deep freeze! Told me that 5 - 6 bags of goodies had netted the two servings of corn, and 2 1/2 servings of English Peas we had for supper last night. At which point one truly has to wonder, why when you are pouring peas or corn in the pot, do you stop, leaving a quarter or half cup of either in the bag and put it back in the freezer? There is 4 of us in the house, what are you going to do with that? Why not just go ahead and dump it in the pot and be done with it?


You will be old someday.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow what a rant.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmmm no... I'm just having to deal old people on a daily basis, which is necessitating I find ways to make my life easier.
> 
> Printer at the office quit, they were all suggesting just going on line and ordering one at the office. I told them all, "Y'all just let me go to town and pick it up, please." Did you know that Epson has printers that have seen virtually no changes in the controls and functions thereof in the last 10 years. I mean all the nifty features, pretty cases, and the do everything functions and do-dads offered by everyone who makes printers were all irrelevant in my selection.
> 
> My selection was based on... "Does the paper load the same way, do the ink cartridges load the same way, do the buttons do the same thing, does it spit copies out the front in the same manner, as the last printer? SO I DON'T HAVE TO EXPLAIN THIS S.O.B. TO AN 80 YEAR OLD MAN THAT CAN'T HEAR, AND WON'T LISTEN, ON A DAILY BASIS!!"
> 
> $185 - I found exactly the printer I was looking for, with spare set of ink cartridges, and extended service agreement. Set it all up Saturday after meeting up with Wayne, installed it to both computers in the office, test printed pages from both, it was working flawlessly.
> 
> Monday morning I am not even 2 steps in the door, and he says... "This damn thing don't work in Quickbooks. I tried printing checks, and it won't do anything."
> 
> Opened Quickbooks up, clicked on "Print" selected Epson XP-440 from the printer menu, rather than the previous Epson FX-510, and it worked perfectly!
> _
> Yes, I did uninstall the old printer, for the computer nerds amongst you. I assume Quickbooks had cached it in the printer list, or it's still in the Drivers/Registry/something. Don't know!
> 
> 
> _
> Had a melt down looking for leftovers in the fridge earlier this week, while the wife and mother-in-law were in TN. Decided to clean the fridge out...
> 
> 12 open bottles of Ginger Ale, Pepsi, Juice, assorted flavors of Gatorade scattered randomly there throughout, 3 open partially to mostly used packs of bacon, 3 bottles of bar-b-que sauce open, 4 bottles of ketchup, couple bowls of leftovers and other goodies shoved in the back with hair longer than mine. Bottle of egg nog that was well into turning into a solid, bottle of Sherry with one glass in it, bottle of chocolate wine with glass and a half in it, 6 different types of bottled alcoholic beverages - 1 of each. It all went away!!
> 
> Told the wife when she got home, to take every damn thing out of the freezer, lay it all on the counter, then 1.) try to determine what it is, 2.) try to determine what of it is still edible, 3.) determine whether there is enough of it to warrant the gallon zip lock bag it's in being in the freezer, 4.) figure out which of the 87 freeze packs inhabiting the freezer door were necessary, and find a home outside the freezer for the rest of them.
> 
> She went in meltdown mode on the freezer inside, beer fridge in the shed, deep freeze! Told me that 5 - 6 bags of goodies had netted the two servings of corn, and 2 1/2 servings of English Peas we had for supper last night. At which point one truly has to wonder, why when you are pouring peas or corn in the pot, why do you stop, leaving a quarter or half cup of either in the bag and put it back in the freezer? There is 4 of us in the house, what are you going to do with that? Why not just go ahead and dump it in the pot and be done with it?



I gotta say. I smiled when I read this. And I admire your deep convictions and courage. I had a friend once who complained about the lunch his wife prepared for him one day. The next day he picked up his lunch box to walk out the door to work, it felt heavier than the day before so he figured he must have made an impression upon her. He was right. He did. And when he sat down with the rest of us to eat his lunch, he opened the box to find a brick with a note taped to it, "Fix your own Dang lunch". Except she used the other word. And then proceeded to talk about his family tree and that she believed that maybe his mom and dad were related before they got married. Yeh. It wasn't pretty. but he got his point across. I guess that makes him the WINNER! LOL!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Oh it's amusing some days; some days not so much.

-- When the old man changes his mind 4 times inside of 24 hours, about what we're going to do with things at work, then wants to act like you're crazy as hell for having an attitude... it ceases to be amusing.

-- When you're riding with him, and a car runs up behind him as he's trying to turn, with on-coming traffic, and he's trying to process all of this and not get hit from behind, while crowding the center line and contemplating turning in front of oncoming traffic, that is entirely too close to turn in front of, it damned sure isn't amusing! Because you're ass is on the side they're on-coming, if he turns in front of them!

He blamed this on not being able to see before, now after cataract surgery and 20/20 vision is back, he pulled this stunt on me again just the other day. Starts worrying about getting rear ended because the car is closing on him, wants to turn, decides not too, crowds the center line, making little jerky motions on the steering wheel like he's going to go for it, in the process scares hell out of the on-coming driver, so they hit the brakes and slow down, which causes him to think again about turning, because the guy behind him is really closing now because he looks like he's going for it. Talk about an OMGWAGTFD moment! (_That's... Oh My God!! We Are Going To F...ing Die!! If you were confused by all the letters._)




-- When the mother-in-law puts a pot roast on, (_on HIGH_) and goes out and works in the flower bed, for several hours. Thinking the beeping sound she's hearing inside the house is the Uninterruptible Power Supply on the TV, and the power has gone off, on a bright sunny day, so she ignores it... It ceases to be amusing!

-- When she wades through the smoke and takes the 900o pot the lump of charcoal that used to be a pot roast is in, off of the stove, and sets it on a wood cutting board on the counter next to the stove, burning a perfect 10" circle, 1/4" deep in a maple cutting board... It ceases to be amusing!!

-- When she tries to salvage supper out of said roast and serves what's left of it up, (_and in all seriousness, it took 3 weeks of deep cleaning the house to get the burnt flesh smell out_)... It ceases to be amusing!!!!

-- When you're sitting on the toilet on the north end of the house, answering nature's call, and you smell smoke... through the closed bath room door, and the closed bed room door, and 25' down the hall to the kitchen, over what you and nature got going on there. And, the mother-in-law can't smell the smoke sitting at the breakfast table 15 ft. away... It ceases to be amusing!

-- When she really doesn't know why she turned the burner on with the cloth hot pad laying on the burner on the stove, while fixing her bowl of cornflakes... It ceases to be amusing.

So as you can see Curt, I'm hoping to live long enough to be a burden on my children some day too, but with every day being an adventure like it is, I just ain't real sure some days!!


Yet, at the same time I count my blessings...

-- Buddy down the road has his mother-in-law living with him and his wife now. Kids just moved out a year or so ago. Grandpa passed away, grandma was in the onset of Dementia, lived on the other end of the county. Kids moved down there to take care of the farm, grandma moved up here with mom and dad.

-- His mother is suffering from alzheimers, can't remember sh!t some days. Said he sat there one night and she told him the same story about when he was a kid 5 times, back to back! Walks across the room, forgets where she's going. Don't remember her meds, don't remember her husbands meds. But she can remember things that happened at work in 1973 clear as a bell.

-- His dad is in complete renal failure, supposed to be doing dialysis 3 times a week, refuses to go unless he feels bad, so some weeks he goes once a week, some weeks twice, rarely 3 times a week. Not uncommon for him to raise so much hell that they take him off the machine an hour into a 4 hour dialysis session, and let him go home. Rarely get him to lay there the whole 4 hours.

All of which takes it's toll on the body and the mind, in other ways. He's frequently argumentative, verbally abusive, will stand there and argue the sky is pink some days. Will not do a damn thing he is told to do some days. Forgets to remind the wife to take her meds, so she isn't any better to help him out. Then he wants to be a little too amorous with the gals at the store, at the honey house, I assume at the restaurant up in Fargo. Gets a little too touchy feely at times! The last one wanted to have his old ass thrown in jail! He tried to deny it; son told him, "They have a video camera in the store, you are on video old man. I saw you do it! Don't #%()*&^ tell me you didn't do it!!"

That call came in after the doctor had told him earlier that day that his father has a very limited number of days left on the planet. His refusing dialysis, has taken it's toll on his body, and he's now suffering from Cirrhosis of the Liver, and Emphysema, on top of his kidneys not functioning. 



Neither of us are certain how things got to this point. We're both glad there is beer on the planet however!!

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Has anybody figured out the name of this book rocky Is writing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

"Old People Are Driving Me Crazy... And I Are One!!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> I had a girlfriend who had a beard like that but it wasn't on her face.




I imagine it was on your face a few times...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> I imagine it was on your face a few times...


as I remember it was soft.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty and I did a charity motorcycle ride today with a few hundred people I've never met before to benafit wounded veterans and provide them handicap accessible housing. Was a great ride for a great cause.



 

 My Betty and my Beemer, lol.


 Me

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just got done banning over 300 spammers on my gun forum. Sheesh...that's just one day of sign ups....

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

SCUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

It’s not nice to call @ripjack13 scum

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Our oldest started kindergarten today. He's growing up way too quickly!

Just got the Woodcraft flyer in the mail today and took a look at the upcoming classes. There was one being offered that interests me and I mentioned it to my wife. Was told to sign up for it, so I did! Will be a birthday present for me, since my birthday is a few days after the class.

Here's the class I signed up for. I'm looking forward to is since hand tool use is something that I have very little experience in. He has a longer, once a week for about 3 months class on hand tool woodworking that I would love to take, but there's no way I can make it work to attend a class 2 hours away from home every Thursday evening for 3 months.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Oh it's amusing some days; some days not so much.
> 
> -- When the old man changes his mind 4 times inside of 24 hours, about what we're going to do with things at work, then wants to act like you're crazy as hell for having an attitude... it ceases to be amusing.
> 
> -- When you're riding with him, and a car runs up behind him as he's trying to turn, with on-coming traffic, and he's trying to process all of this and not get hit from behind, while crowding the center line and contemplating turning in front of oncoming traffic, that is entirely too close to turn in front of, it damned sure isn't amusing! Because you're ass is on the side they're on-coming, if he turns in front of them!
> 
> He blamed this on not being able to see before, now after cataract surgery and 20/20 vision is back, he pulled this stunt on me again just the other day. Starts worrying about getting rear ended because the car is closing on him, wants to turn, decides not too, crowds the center line, making little jerky motions on the steering wheel like he's going to go for it, in the process scares hell out of the on-coming driver, so they hit the brakes and slow down, which causes him to think again about turning, because the guy behind him is really closing now because he looks like he's going for it. Talk about an OMGWAGTFD moment! (_That's... Oh My God!! We Are Going To F...ing Die!! If you were confused by all the letters._)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- When the mother-in-law puts a pot roast on, (_on HIGH_) and goes out and works in the flower bed, for several hours. Thinking the beeping sound she's hearing inside the house is the Uninterruptible Power Supply on the TV, and the power has gone off, on a bright sunny day, so she ignores it... It ceases to be amusing!
> 
> -- When she wades through the smoke and takes the 900o pot the lump of charcoal that used to be a pot roast is in, off of the stove, and sets it on a wood cutting board on the counter next to the stove, burning a perfect 10" circle, 1/4" deep in a maple cutting board... It ceases to be amusing!!
> 
> -- When she tries to salvage supper out of said roast and serves what's left of it up, (_and in all seriousness, it took 3 weeks of deep cleaning the house to get the burnt flesh smell out_)... It ceases to be amusing!!!!
> 
> -- When you're sitting on the toilet on the north end of the house, answering nature's call, and you smell smoke... through the closed bath room door, and the closed bed room door, and 25' down the hall to the kitchen, over what you and nature got going on there. And, the mother-in-law can't smell the smoke sitting at the breakfast table 15 ft. away... It ceases to be amusing!
> 
> -- When she really doesn't know why she turned the burner on with the cloth hot pad laying on the burner on the stove, while fixing her bowl of cornflakes... It ceases to be amusing.
> 
> So as you can see Curt, I'm hoping to live long enough to be a burden on my children some day too, but with every day being an adventure like it is, I just ain't real sure some days!!
> 
> 
> Yet, at the same time I count my blessings...
> 
> -- Buddy down the road has his mother-in-law living with him and his wife now. Kids just moved out a year or so ago. Grandpa passed away, grandma was in the onset of Dementia, lived on the other end of the county. Kids moved down there to take care of the farm, grandma moved up here with mom and dad.
> 
> -- His mother is suffering from alzheimers, can't remember sh!t some days. Said he sat there one night and she told him the same story about when he was a kid 5 times, back to back! Walks across the room, forgets where she's going. Don't remember her meds, don't remember her husbands meds. But she can remember things that happened at work in 1973 clear as a bell.
> 
> -- His dad is in complete renal failure, supposed to be doing dialysis 3 times a week, refuses to go unless he feels bad, so some weeks he goes once a week, some weeks twice, rarely 3 times a week. Not uncommon for him to raise so much hell that they take him off the machine an hour into a 4 hour dialysis session, and let him go home. Rarely get him to lay there the whole 4 hours.
> 
> All of which takes it's toll on the body and the mind, in other ways. He's frequently argumentative, verbally abusive, will stand there and argue the sky is pink some days. Will not do a damn thing he is told to do some days. Forgets to remind the wife to take her meds, so she isn't any better to help him out. Then he wants to be a little too amorous with the gals at the store, at the honey house, I assume at the restaurant up in Fargo. Gets a little too touchy feely at times! The last one wanted to have his old ass thrown in jail! He tried to deny it; son told him, "They have a video camera in the store, you are on video old man. I saw you do it! Don't #%()*&^ tell me you didn't do it!!"
> 
> That call came in after the doctor had told him earlier that day that his father has a very limited number of days left on the planet. His refusing dialysis, has taken it's toll on his body, and he's now suffering from Cirrhosis of the Liver, and Emphysema, on top of his kidneys not functioning.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of us are certain how things got to this point. We're both glad there is beer on the planet however!!



I have to be honest, I was laughing my butt of by the end of that even though those are serious things to deal with.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I have to be honest, I was laughing my butt of by the end of that even though those are serious things to deal with.



It is a serious thing that I am getting to the point of having to deal with soon too, but I consider myself lucky that I still have my father around to be a pain in my a**.


----------



## rocky1

There's days I laugh about it too, but I'm usually about drunk when that happens!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

It's been a good day for me. Got to Waco without too much traffic through Austin, which is a rare thing. Had dinner with @woodman6415, @JR Parks, @AgainstThe Grain and a couple of other woodworkers, all ready for SWAT tomorrow! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> Our oldest started kindergarten today. He's growing up way too quickly!
> 
> Just got the Woodcraft flyer in the mail today and took a look at the upcoming classes. There was one being offered that interests me and I mentioned it to my wife. Was told to sign up for it, so I did! Will be a birthday present for me, since my birthday is a few days after the class.
> 
> Here's the class I signed up for. I'm looking forward to is since hand tool use is something that I have very little experience in. He has a longer, once a week for about 3 months class on hand tool woodworking that I would love to take, but there's no way I can make it work to attend a class 2 hours away from home every Thursday evening for 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 151960



Local Art Gallery has a class on carving couple times a year. Had wanted to go badly this spring, but work mandated I be there that Saturday instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

rocky1 said:


> Local Art Gallery has a class on carving couple times a year. Had wanted to go badly this spring, but work mandated I be there that Saturday instead.



Suppose to be headed to SWAT this morning. Not happening today. Major breakdown here at work. Parts suppose to be here this morning from San Antonio. Should of had @Tony bring them up last night. But don't think his truck could handle the 6000 led part. Hope all goes well. Have to see what time we get backup. Will make it but not this morning.

 Dad burn work rules.



Rodney

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> It's been a good day for me. Got to Waco without too much traffic through Austin, which is a rare thing. Had dinner with @woodman6415, @JR Parks, @AgainstThe Grain and a couple of other woodworkers, all ready for SWAT tomorrow! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


>



I know, I know. I'll take some today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Pictures with the spinartist guy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> I know, I know. I'll take some today.



Nearly 2pm and no pics...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Nearly 2pm and no pics...


FIRE HIM, cut his pay in half!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

We done passed happy hour in Texas, pretty sure they start out there about 3 pm, and still no pictures! Y'all better send out a search party Tony's fell asleep standing up somewhere, under a chair!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> We done passed happy hour in Texas, pretty sure they start out there about 3 pm, and still no pictures! Y'all better send out a search party Tony's fell asleep standing up somewhere, under a chair!



Aye, he's probably still sleeping off the night before. Rumor has it that they kept him out until about 9:30 last night - waaaaaay past his bedtime. He's probably still just sleeping it off!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Standing under a chair somewhere!


----------



## CWS

Maybe his cowboy hat slipped down over his shoulders and he can't find his way out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Okay, enough from the peanut gallery! My phone was almost dead, sorry guys. Here's some pics.

 

 



Top pic is Lee @Spinartist with his peckermill and saltpeter shaker and Wendy Nave from Nave's Sawmill.
Next is @woodman6415, @AgainstThe Grain, @Spinartist, @Fysxx, @JR Parks and myself.
Last one is @David Hill and @ironman123 along with their wives. There wasn't a table big enough for all of us! Tony

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Don’t think we are satisfied...keep the pictures coming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Don’t think we are satisfied...keep the pictures coming!



In case you missed it Lou there are a lot of pics in the SWAT 2018 thread.


----------



## woodtickgreg

2 years ago when Betty and I met I was trying to find new fun things to do together. I asked her if she wanted to go to a tiger game, she said yes.


 
So last weekend I asked her again, hey want to go to a tiger game? She said yes.


Pretty cool to get a pic in the same spot. I think we'll have to keep doing this over the years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> 2 years ago when Betty and I met I was trying to find new fun things to do together. I asked her if she wanted to go to a tiger game, she said yes.
> View attachment 152792
> So last weekend I asked her again, hey want to go to a tiger game? She said yes.View attachment 152793
> Pretty cool to get a pic in the same spot. I think we'll have to keep doing this over the years.




YES FER YOU... BOTH!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Be careful about posing the other question

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lou Currier said:


> Be careful about posing the other question


Not gonna happen.
We have both been there before, and we both agree we dont need to screw up our relationship with a piece of paper. Shes my best friend, and that's how it's going to stay.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Not gonna happen.
> We have both been there before, and we both agree we dont need to screw up our relationship with a piece of paper. Shes my best friend, and that's how it's going to stay.



Smartest advise I've heard in awhile!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> 2 years ago when Betty and I met I was trying to find new fun things to do together. I asked her if she wanted to go to a tiger game, she said yes.
> View attachment 152792
> So last weekend I asked her again, hey want to go to a tiger game? She said yes.View attachment 152793
> Pretty cool to get a pic in the same spot. I think we'll have to keep doing this over the years.



Who's the fat guy with the hot chick in the first pic?? Looking good brother! Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> Smartest advise I've heard in awhile!



I was thinking the same thing Cody. Let me ask my wife if I can 'Agree'....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Who's the fat guy with the hot chick in the first pic?? Looking good brother! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Are you there now where the Astros are beating the Tigers!!


----------



## Schroedc

@woodtickgreg - looking good! And you're not that bad either 

I've had a good and a bad day. Had to get a tooth pulled, went to the doctor about another issue and they still don't know what's going on. Did get a fun little toy though. Not often you see the portable cases for full size machines

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Gotta love it when they still have the Owner's Manual, and it's actually in pretty decent condition too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Are you there now where the Astros are beating the Tigers!!


No it was Sunday and the st Louis cardinals stomped us. There really isn't a decent sports team in Detroit right now, but I do enjoy a baseball game because it's so relaxing and I need that from time to time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice score on the machine Colin!
I hope you get some answers on your health issues.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills

Good day. Just visited the eye doc for my followup cataract surgery. 
Both back to 20/20 from 20/80 and 20/70 and can even see to drive at night I think (no reason to try it yet).
The bad news is I now see how sorely the back of the house (southern exposure) needs new Olympic this fall and I will probably have to start washing my pickup every quarter rather than one a year.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Saturday we did a charity motorcycle ride for the thin blue line, it supports fallen officers and their families.
Lots of riders for this one.


 A few police bikes from different cities and sheriff's offices.


 nice white BMW police RT's


 The state boys made a strong showing on their police rt's



My Betty is all ready to go on our beemer.
View attachment 153054
It was a great ride for a great cause. And when you do an event like this for the cops the do a great job of escorting you and stopping all the traffic. There must have been 500 bikes or more for this one. Very cool

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today we are jumping back on the bike and riding an hour and a half away to Stockbridge Mi to go to a vintage motorcycle show. This should be a great day also. Sometimes I just need to stop working and take some fun time for us. My girl digs this kind of stuff too. I'll try and get some pics of the event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Well reunion was great- except everybody was so damned old.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was my one and only day off this week, slept in a little then lounged in bed watching the news and drinking coffee, I really needed the down time. Then I had to get to the back of the TV to install a new antenna and while I was at it I planned to swap the stereo receivers. I put my Marantz back in the cabinet and the newer Sony is destined for the wood shop. So since I was doing that I decided to rearrange the furniture and finish removing the carpet from the rest of the house. The whole house has oak hardwood floors throughout it and even though they are in rough shape it's still way nicer than the old nasty carpet, I hated it since day one. Refinishing the floors is out of the question with my cats so eventually I'll do laminate floors. But for now just moving the furniture, internet cable and electronics and removing the carpet is a great start. Paint will happen over the winter. And the panelling will go away at that time. But here's what Betty and I did today.
Before.


 

 After.


 

 

 Texas approved.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Then I made my lunches for the week. 2 dozen scrambled eggs with heavy cream with cheddar cheese, onions, brocolli and mushrooms. Baked.

Onions brocolli and mushrooms.



Cover with cheddar and pour the egg mixture over everything.


 Then bake, voila! Yummy and healthy.


 
I dont eat fast food and I dont eat out, I only eat real food and extremely low carb. But that's another whole topic of discussion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Looking good Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Not today or yesterday... But Saturday, Spent the evening w/ my 15yo at the Metallica Concert in Buffalo.

An Awesome 2+ hour long set. I'm still draggin A$$ today LOL

https://i.Rule #2/GVux8Lj.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Metallica was my very first concert about 28 years ago. We were right in front of the speakers. Freakin loud!!! I have tinnitus and concerts are part of the reason.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I had earplugs with me, but it was quieter than I expected it to be. But had a blast anyway!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

No pics, but spent yesterday fighting the rear brakes on our '01 Yukon XL. both of the rear calipers were sticking, causing the inside pad to wear on the rotor.... Well the driver side the inner pad was gone, and one of the bolts holding the bracket on, the head stripped on me. A bit of fighting with the angle & die grinders, I managed to get a Hex back on it, and tapped a socket on and finally got the bolt out, after heating the bracket with a propane plumbing torch for 20 mins. A trip to the Hardware store (once the step daughter got home) and $2.15 later I had a new M14x40 bolt to put in.

The brackets were all cleaned up once I finally got those god forsaken T55 headed slider bolts out after stripping not one but two T55 bits, even with penetrating fluid on them. (the second one, I just cut the sliders since the calipers were getting replaced anyway) Thank god the replacement calipers came with hex headed guides. Had to beat the driver side rotor off of the axle, when the pass side slipped right off, go figure.

In all it was like 5 stinkin' hours to change just the rear brakes. I'll wait for the next decent day to do the front ones next.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@mdlbldrmatt135 ...was there about 3 weeks ago...well except I was supervising my neighbor who was doing all the beating

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

There is a reason people carry their vehicles to mechanics!

And, there is a reason Rocky is NOT a mechanic!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Tony Sr. is a mechanic, Tony Jr. (me) is DEFINITELY not!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Did that bat guana for 5 years, had headaches like that on a regular basis.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I can't really complain, it has been a good vehicle. It's pushing 225k......

Of course, now the shop looks like a bomb went off.... I really need to get all the tools put away. I was just so damn sick of it, I set them in a pile on the floor.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Been a mechanic for most of my life. Never could learn from a book. I couldn't retain $hit. Let me take it apart and I could put it all back together. Only needed a manual for specs. Hated Christmas time trying to understand the manuals for assembling toys and the like. Model cars as a kit taught me how to make one of a kind cars using and modifying custom stuff because got tired of trying to understand their instructions. 
IKEA sucks with their modular desk and such. Just saying from my point of view.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I get enough of it at work to fill my need for greasy fingers and clothes. Brakes went out on 4300 IH we had same issues. Fought everything taking it apart, 3 of us took turns walking around in circles with breaker bar and 3 ft cheater pipe taking rotors off the hubs. Had to run 60 miles in 2 directions for parts, 2 trips one way, get it all but back together, and then the brake line broke. Another 60 mile trip.

Boss decided we should put lift kit on his Dodge pickup, "it's only supposed to take 4 hours". That's all it took to put the back half on, front end took a day! Everything was over torqued from factory 90,000 miles earlier.

Brake job on 1 of the one tons here turned into 4 days of putting brakes on, 200 mile trip for Dodge parts, after 5 trips to town. But everything in the fleet had new brakes all the way around, rotors, drums, and pads, front and rear when we were done. Dodge had new bearing assemblies in both front hubs. Over $2500 in parts, 4 days labor for the mechanic I was assisting. A ton of cussing!! Mechanic totally missed the clunk putting things back together that indicated bearing was out in the hub. I caught that while he was assembling it. I was like, whoa... Stop... Wait a minute! This is not good!! Of course we already had the other side together, had to pull it back apart. Sealed bearing assemblies, if ones out to the extent that one was, you simply do both. POS would have been sitting side the interstate with bees on somewhere between here and Boynton Beach soon thereafter, had I not caught it.


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> I get enough of it at work to fill my need for greasy fingers and clothes. Brakes went out on 4300 IH we had same issues. Fought everything taking it apart, 3 of us took turns walking around in circles with breaker bar and 3 ft cheater pipe taking rotors off the hubs. Had to run 60 miles in 2 directions for parts, 2 trips one way, get it all but back together, and then the brake line broke. Another 60 mile trip.
> 
> Boss decided we should put lift kit on his Dodge pickup, "it's only supposed to take 4 hours". That's all it took to put the back half on, front end took a day! Everything was over torqued from factory 90,000 miles earlier.
> 
> Brake job on 1 of the one tons here turned into 4 days of putting brakes on, 200 mile trip for Dodge parts, after 5 trips to town. But everything in the fleet had new brakes all the way around, rotors, drums, and pads, front and rear when we were done. Dodge had new bearing assemblies in both front hubs. Over $2500 in parts, 4 days labor for the mechanic I was assisting. A ton of cussing!! Mechanic totally missed the clunk putting things back together that indicated bearing was out in the hub. I caught that while he was assembling it. I was like, whoa... Stop... Wait a minute! This is not good!! Of course we already had the other side together, had to pull it back apart. Sealed bearing assemblies, if ones out to the extent that one was, you simply do both. POS would have been sitting side the interstate with bees in somewhere between here and Boynton Beach soon thereafter had I not caught it.



What gets me is when you go to work on a car and the last person to work on it was a total idiot. Had to do breaks on my Subaru, supposedly it had just had a brake job done before I bought it and the last person put RTV silicone all over the backside of the pads before installing. Of course that seals in anything and when it rusts on the back they swell causing drag which causes noise and wrecking the new rotors.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Well, it was a pretty good day! Met up with at @FLQuacker for lunch, and we practiced up for Thursday! Wayne, our wives, and I met up in the big town of Live Oak, where we've met a few times for lunch now, but I changed restaurants up on them, and we did Chinese today. The Fusion Chinese Buffet there is simply awesome!!! Food is always out of this world, American and Chinese cuisine on the buffet line, separate bar for salads, sushi, and deserts, and all you can eat for only $9.99. My first plate was full, second one needed sideboards! Suffice to say, no one left hungry... Took me until about 3:30 to find the ambition to move afterwards!! 

Thanks for lunch again Wayne!! Was a fun time as always bud. 

After I got to moving, went and pulled cards on cameras and looked at deer pictures to make me grumpy. 

Then I tackled my Adult Erector Set! Really should do a green house but that's more permanent, requires site prep, and I'm wanting to try this arrangement out and see how it works where I have it set, BEFORE I do more permanent. Simply easier than putting the green house up and listening to 2 women fuss until the end of time. Wife and mother-in-law have about 50 - 60 potted plants around here that we have to arrange shelter for every winter, and I wind up having to fight some damned arrangement of blue tarp propped up over patio umbrella, ladders, broom sticks, yard rakes, etc. etc. with a halogen lamp under there for a heat source. Usually works until it rains, then you have to prop it all back up working under a wet tarp. 

10 x 17 Portable Garage - from Harbor Freight





Should any of you have ever scratched your head wondering how big a PITA one of these is to assemble. An old fat redneck can put it up in about 3 - 3 1/2 hours. It all just slips together, cover ties over it with rope and ratchet straps. Frame took me about 2 hours to assemble from opening the box. ZERO help! Mother-in-law offered, but at 83, she's good for about 5 minutes of being in the way, so it wasn't worth involving her. Bottom rail, each side has 6 carriage bolts in it, middle 2 feet on each side have a pin through them and cotter pin in it. (_Pick up extra little bitty cotter pins before leaving town, when you swat at mosquitoes with the little SOB in your hand, it simply disappears, never to be found again. Package was short 2 - 6 mm washers, but there was an extra Nylock nut in it. Had both on hand, not a problem._) 

Have to pull the bottom rails back off to put the cover on it yet, cover has sewn in sleeves the bottom rail sections run through, but I needed them on there to secure everything to position it. Should be done with all of it in less than an hour. 4 - 1" x 15' ratchet straps are advisable to hold the top together while you assemble and position it as well. Once the fabric is on, it locks it all in place, but until you get that on, they help stabilize everything. Harbor Freight recommends a 4 pack of them, they don't however tell you what to do with them. Ran strap left end to right middle, right end to left middle on each side. Worked slick!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman2431

Anchor that thing down good rocky... I see lots of em take flight up here... mine is the dome style I keep boat in and next year I'm wrapping it in pole barn steel instead of the tarp because they dont last long at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

It has anchors for the 4 corners, (_definitely going in... have seen more than one or two garden sheds rolling around town after 25 years in ND_), but I was also contemplating some steel stakes with washers welded on top, to drive in the feet of the center posts. We don't get a lot of wind down here, and it's tucked back in a pretty secluded spot, so I have my fingers crossed. 

Hadn't thought about wrapping it in other materials, could use the clear panels made for greenhouses. Few u-bolts and a little firring that could work pretty easily.


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> It has anchors for the 4 corners, (_definitely going in... have seen more than one or two garden sheds rolling around town after 25 years in ND_), but I was also contemplating some steel stakes with washers welded on top, to drive in the feet of the center posts. We don't get a lot of wind down here, and it's tucked back in a pretty secluded spot, so I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> Hadn't thought about wrapping it in other materials, could use the clear panels made for greenhouses. Few u-bolts and a little firring that could work pretty easily.



They have those anchors that screw into the dirt with an eyelet on top, maybe think about those.


----------



## rocky1

That's what came with it for the 4 corners Tony, then there's a little cable and cable clamp to secure it to the foot on each corner. 

The center posts have little triangular feet with 3 holes in them. Those are designed for driven stake(s) on the foot, or bolting it down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

I put 5 4' rebar with a bent tab on top in mine per side. It gets really windy here and it still moves a little. I wouldn't trust the 4, especially if they are those little 2 footers I've seen em come with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spent the morning out in the woods with my eldest boy. Long time since I've hunted at 20 degrees. It's cold. Saw one deer over 150 yards out in brush so no idea buck or does. Of course on way back into town saw half a dozen on the road in places we couldn't shoot one. Will get out early tomorrow and see what happens

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

Traveled 50 miles to the V.A. for a routine checkup at 8 a.m. They called at 7:30 that the dr. was taking the day off. I was already there. There was a bright side to the morning though. The hospital is close to a Menards, Lowes, Harbor Freight and a Tim Hortons. None of which are close to home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## drycreek

Couldn’t be any better the wife and I along with our youngest went for a boat ride.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Herb G.

drycreek said:


> Couldn’t be any better the wife and I along with our youngest went for a boat ride.


I lost my boy back in May. He was 13 years old. I still miss him every day.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## drycreek

Herb know how you feel we lost our Belgian Shepard In September and she was 14 can’t help but look for her every morning. At our age they are just as loved as our human kids.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I'm sitting at the office...(been since 5am ) and I seem to have developed a case of WTFamIheresoscrewitallitis..... Luckily I only need to last till 3:30 today and from 5 to 11am tomorrow.... them Enjoy the time off till Monday the 26th... Oh wait... I have two 8 hour round trips in the car to take the boys to their Father for the holiday.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Well, my week has been one where my whole way of living has been turned upside down and it can be summed up in one word.......RENOVATION. For the first time in my life, I have had to come to terms with the reality that my health will no longer allow me to do the renovations myself and I had to hire a contractor. I managed to find an independent guy who works alone and who has the same work ethic as me and is as picky as I am. For now, our kitchen and front foyer is in our living room and dining room and we are cooking and washing dishes downstairs. The tile is all done now and the grout will happen on Monday. Tuesday comes the counter samples and from there the template guys will come with their lasers to do the measuring and we may or may not have the counter in before Christmas. Realistically, I think we are looking at January though. In the meantime, there is a ceiling to drywall, new crown moulding to install, a full paint job throughout both rooms and of course, new lighting fixtures. Once that is all done, our independent guy will come back and do our backsplash for us. I'm getting too old for this bat guana but my wife is over the moon with her new floor and is beyond excited to get rid of the dated mosaic green tile and (believe it or not) tongue and groove PINE!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

I hate selling stuff - getting sick of dealing with crazy people, ignorant people, or flaky people responding to my sale ads for my table saw. Also dealt with some mild food poisoning yesterday and am now dealing with a nasty cold.

But, on the plus side, got a phone call from the body shop this morning that our van was done, so we ran over and picked it up. Shoot, they even repaired a dent they didn't have to - and that I was honest with the insurance adjuster in stating was pre-existing from someone's door hitting our van and putting a dent in the front driver's side fender (which the front fender was untouched by the deer). Pulled up to the body shop and our van was parked along the road. Our 6 year old exclaimed, "Ooooh, it looks like a brand new van!" Well, they did do a good job of the repairs and it was ready to be picked up on the exact day they estimated it would be ready.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> I hate selling stuff - getting sick of dealing with crazy people, ignorant people, or flaky people responding to my sale ads for my table saw. Also dealt with some mild food poisoning yesterday and am now dealing with a nasty cold.
> 
> But, on the plus side, got a phone call from the body shop this morning that our van was done, so we ran over and picked it up. Shoot, they even repaired a dent they didn't have to - and that I was honest with the insurance adjuster in stating was pre-existing from someone's door hitting our van and putting a dent in the front driver's side fender (which the front fender was untouched by the deer). Pulled up to the body shop and our van was parked along the road. Our 6 year old exclaimed, "Ooooh, it looks like a brand new van!" Well, they did do a good job of the repairs and it was ready to be picked up on the exact day they estimated it would be ready.



little buttons, tried hitting the like button but big fingers hit more...wonder if my comment was karma with my truck. Good luck with the new van.


----------



## Sprung

Mr. Peet said:


> new van



And by new, we're looking at a nearly 6 year old van, within spitting distance of hitting 100k miles, with a driver's side that now looks new after a run in with a deer and a trip through the body shop. 

On the plus side, it's a Toyota, so it's just getting broken in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> Well, my week has been one where my whole way of living has been turned upside down and it can be summed up in one word.......RENOVATION. For the first time in my life, I have had to some to terms with the reality that my health will no longer allow me to do the renovations myself and I had to hire a contractor. I managed to find an independent guy who works alone and who has the same work ethic as me and is as picky as I am. For now, our kitchen and front foyer is in our living room and dining room and we are cooking and washing dishes downstairs. The tile is all done now and the grout will happen on Monday. Tuesday comes the counter samples and from there the template guys will come with their lasers to do the measuring and we may or may not have the counter in before Christmas. Realistically, I think we are looking at January though. In the meantime, there is a ceiling to drywall, new crown moulding to install, a full paint job throughout both rooms and of course, new lighting fixtures. Once that is all done, our independent guy will come back and do our backsplash for us. I'm getting too old for this bat guana but my wife is over the moon with her new floor and is beyond excited to get rid of the dated mosaic green tile and (believe it or not) tongue and groove PINE!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 155856



I feel for you Ken. I've paid people to come in and do different things in our house this year that I never thought I would let someone else do, but we're all getting older. Looks good! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Kenbo looking good! Glad the missus is happy. Some things I still do, some things I would hire out. I can still do most things it just takes a little longer to get it done. Granit counters and floor tile I would definitely hire out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

I watched a good football game yesterday while working in the shop on Christmas projects.To all of my friends that are Michigan football fans. Hope you can find a new coach soon.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was a Schwinn day. First I scored a very nice 1975 Schwinn heavy duti, all original right down to the tires, one pedal is not correct but easy to find. When I was a boy and delivered news papers this was either the bike you had or listed for. Then I found 3 Schwinn approved rear rat trap carriers and one of them is for a large frame 10 speed like the one I am building. All of them have the rear reflectors intact as well.



 Something you dont see very often anymore, bike licenses.


 This bike was originally sold in Dayton Ohio. 


 The messenger seat was a dealer installed item, most comfort back in the day.


 These are the original tires that came on the bike and they are still in good shape. The heavy duti's came with real thick .105 gage spokes.


 rat trap score! All are very nice and will only need minimal cleaning. The rack on the left will be used on my 10 speed build. Notice how the front of it kicks up for the tall frame.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Can't say that I've ever seen a dealer sticker on a bicycle either! That one is definitely sweet, great score there!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I'm driving about 3 1/2 hours one way to go and look at a vintage schwinn middleweight bike for a restoration project. Pics later if I buy it. If nothing else it will be a nice day for Betty and I to go for a drive. Escape the rat race for a bit driving through northern michigan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Can't say that I've ever seen a dealer sticker on a bicycle either! That one is definitely sweet, great score there!!


Back in the day before schwinn was sold to the Chinese and there where real bike shops and dealers they all had dealer stickers that they would put on the bikes in hope that they would come back for service. So you rarely see those anymore, or bicycle licenses.
I'm looking for a set of vintage newsboy carrier bags to hang on it and a front rack. My news boy bike had a big honking basket on the front!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's a cool bike! Amazing the tires have held up this long, seems like they would be cracked and dry rotted...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I bought the bike, it has a lot of potential for a full restore. It has the original 2 speed kickback rear wheel. I will be looking for the original painted fenders and a front rack for this one too. The man I bought it from was in his 70s and used a walker, it was his personal bike and he had it for over 40 years. He also gave me a couple of cool copies of the bendix 2 speed hub service manuals.
1962 Schwinn Tiger, last year it was made, only made for 7 years.


 

 

 The bike spent its whole life in Michigan, was originally sold in the Lansing Michigan area.


 The Bendix 2 speed kickback rear wheel.


 The kickstand is seriously bent, lol. I'll be sourcing another one of these.


 
All in all I'm very happy with this find, it's going to be a great project bike. I need to find some painted fenders for it, a front rack, and maybe the headlight that is missing. I will strip this one down and have it powdercoated black and then rebuild it, I can get all the decals for this bike still.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Herb G.

Not bad, I guess.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got a lousy cold, this is the 5th day now, its moved down into my chest and throat now. My voice is unrecognizable. But I'm still going to work everyday and toughing it out. Hopefully it'll be done by xmas.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> I got a lousy cold, this is the 5th day now, its moved down into my chest and throat now. My voice is unrecognizable. But I'm still going to work everyday and toughing it out. Hopefully it'll be done by xmas.



Good luck! Have one gal in the bottling room with on-going cough. One of the boys at work has been stopped up and sniffling, fighting an on-going sinus headache for 2 weeks now. The other took Tuesday off with a serious case of gut rot. I rode around all day Wednesday with their 2 wormy asses in the truck with me. Thursday the bottling room guy comes in with the cough, stuffy nose and the shitts, and I had a screaming headache, stuffy nose, and the shitts. We're both in the medicine cabinet neck deep trying to avoid all of it. So far I have it in check! Got my fingers crossed hoping it remains that way!!

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Wildthings

rocky1 said:


> Good luck! Have one gal in the bottling room with on-going cough. One of the boys at work has been stopped up and sniffling, fighting an on-going sinus headache for 2 weeks now. The other took Tuesday off with a serious case of gut rot. I rode around all day Wednesday with their 2 wormy asses in the truck with me. Thursday the bottling room guy comes in with the cough, stuffy nose and the shitts, and I had a screaming headache, stuffy nose, and the shitts. We're both in the medicine cabinet neck deep trying to avoid all of it. So far I have it in check! Got my fingers crossed hoping it remains that way!!


Spent 5 days in close contact with BIL, while deer hunting, who was hacking and coughing up both lungs. Nope we didn't even see anything while everyone else was killing. Back at home I'm now developing that same hack YIKES! Heading back out Monday on another hunt with someone else!!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## kweinert

Had the last craft show of the year (only did 3) but it was the 2nd best of all time and I really didn't sell any big stuff. Highest priced item that sold (several of them) was $40.

Started out really, really slow and at that point all I wanted to do was make back the $40 booth fee. Ended up doing better than that by more than a factor of 10 so I was happy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

kweinert said:


> Had the last craft show of the year (only did 3) but it was the 2nd best of all time and I really didn't sell any big stuff. Highest priced item that sold (several of them) was $40.
> 
> Started out really, really slow and at that point all I wanted to do was make back the $40 booth fee. Ended up doing better than that by more than a factor of 10 so I was happy.


@kweinert 
What was your best seller?


----------



## kweinert

By cost or count? 

By cost it would have been the 3 triple vase holders that I came up with. 

By count, the one-handed pepper mills, i sold 6 of them. 

And the most odd? For a change it wasn't my business card holder. It was a pen display display the I made of some scrap FBE that I used to display 7 pens.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## duncsuss

I'm beginning to feel somewhat human again, after a decent night's sleep -- but mostly now that I see my wife is recovering from the arthroscopic shoulder surgery she had Thursday morning. She was the first vict _patient_ of the day, meaning we had to leave the house at 5am to get to the hospital so she could be prepped and ready for a 7:30am start. Surgeon said that everything went to plan and there were no surprises, but it's going to take time to recover.

(It was a full-thickness tear of the supraspinatus tendon, which I think was named after Popeye the Sailorman, he's the only person I know of who thought spinach was super.)

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Make sure she does her PT exercises! It can be a long recovery...


----------



## duncsuss

Lou Currier said:


> Make sure she does her PT exercises! It can be a long recovery...


Lou, the hard part will be keeping her from doing too much, too soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I had mine done in 2015. It didn't work out to well. I have 25% of range.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

duncsuss said:


> I'm beginning to feel somewhat human again, after a decent night's sleep -- but mostly now that I see my wife is recovering from the arthroscopic shoulder surgery she had Thursday morning. She was the first vict _patient_ of the day, meaning we had to leave the house at 5am to get to the hospital so she could be prepped and ready for a 7:30am start. Surgeon said that everything went to plan and there were no surprises, but it's going to take time to recover.
> 
> (It was a full-thickness tear of the supraspinatus tendon, which I think was named after Popeye the Sailorman, he's the only person I know of who thought spinach was super.)


extensive PT for 8 weeks was enough to put me on the mend after my shoulder surgery. truck accident caused 2 tears and they had to grind off the end of the bone where the tendon goes over the top

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> I had mine done in 2015. It didn't work out to well. I have 25% of range.


I'm sorry it turned out that way; hope it fixed whatever pain you experienced.


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> I'm sorry it turned out that way; hope it fixed whatever pain you experienced.



Thanks. But unfortunately it's worse.
I'm not complaining. There's people worse off than me. The one thing that I miss the most is not being able to throw a ball. My grandson loves to play baseball. He's 7. So underhand is getting me by.... for now. But as he gets older it's gunna suck....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks. But unfortunately it's worse.
> I'm not complaining. There's people worse off than me. The one thing that I miss the most is not being able to throw a ball. My grandson loves to play baseball. He's 7. So underhand is getting me by.... for now. But as he gets older it's gunna suck....



I tore both rotators, foolishly bare handing a brick wall 20 years ago. The right one, I only throw lightly and under 50 feet. As soon as the tingle starts, I throw with the left, but limited there to 50 feet or so being the non dominant. Used to be able to throw the pigskin 60 yards and kick about the same, 50 feet, far cry. Can still kick about 40 yards. Hope the hips hold. Softball, I do about the same, but can't seem to feel a baseball with the left hand, so catch is limited. My wife has a gun, an arm and fills in where I fail...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jamesis

This was my day





James

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

Jamesis said:


> This was my day
> 
> View attachment 156702
> 
> James


It took you all day to stamp 3 bags?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jamesis

ripjack13 said:


> It took you all day to stamp 3 bags?



That's what I mean about being a perfectionist, It's a curse!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jamesis

And Today . . .



 
Yep, it took me All Day to make these two table cards, but I _think_ I got them P E R F E C T
No. . . Wait a minute . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jamesis said:


> And Today . . .
> 
> View attachment 156752
> Yep, it took me All Day to make these two table cards, but I _think_ I got them P E R F E C T
> No. . . Wait a minute . . .



So, no chemical finish. Looks waxed.


----------



## Jamesis

Yes, 3 step buffing, Beall System. It's Fast, It's Easy, a perfect finish every time.
Straight from the lathe to the buffing machine, done in 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jamesis said:


> Yes, 3 step buffing, Beall System. It's Fast, It's Easy, a perfect finish every time.
> Straight from the lathe to the buffing machine, done in 2-3 minutes.



Read over your wax container. If it is an off white to yellow hue carnauba, likely correct, but if it is white, typically bleached. Pharmacy grades usually have synthetic waxes added in. Food safe is not always 100% natural, nor is Beeswax. It often contains many traces of chemical herbicides, pesticides and chemical residue. Once you put it in print, you create a fine line to uphold.


----------



## Jamesis

The waxes that came with the kit were not in separate labeled containers.
They are Red Tripoli, White Diamond and Carnauba Wax.
That's all I know.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jamesis said:


> The waxes that came with the kit were not in separate labeled containers.
> They are Red Tripoli, White Diamond and Carnauba Wax.
> That's all I know.



So you likely have petroleum product in the mix. Contact your supplier and request the MSDS (material safety data sheet) sheets. They should have food safety prints for you too.


----------



## Jamesis

Thanks Mr. Peet.
If nothing else I could simply take out that last line about chemicals.

James

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ah good point. If there's color in it, the usual disclaimer is,... 
it may have chemicals known to the state of commifornia to cause cancer...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jamesis

ripjack13 said:


> it may have chemicals known to the state of commifornia to cause cancer...


 
COMMIFORNIA,  I like that.

But of course if you Don't live in Commifornia then you won't get cancer!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Here's the beall site info page...

http://www.bealltool.com/contact.php


----------



## Jamesis

I own one of J.R. Beall's Dulcimers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamesis

*Now it's PERFECT!



 
*
*James*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

I'm having one of those days for the last week or so, something is always breaking, something needs to be paid, customers don't stop by.....

I'm just whining, it has to get better right?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Schroedc said:


> I'm having one of those days for the last week or so, something is always breaking, something needs to be paid, customers don't stop by.....
> 
> I'm just whining, it has to get better right?



Not today, maybe tomorrow...That's been my line for a few weeks.

On a bright side for my area, no rain or snow for 3 days so far, may reach 6 days. The last time we went 6 days without precip was June of 2018....


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I'm having one of those days for the last week or so, something is always breaking, something needs to be paid, customers don't stop by.....
> 
> I'm just whining, it has to get better right?



It'll get better Colin, I know it will!


----------



## Herb G.

It's been so cold here lately, whenever I step outside I get an instant asthma attack.
When it isn't raining, it's below freezing. It's not normally this cold until February.
Miserable stuff, this cold damp weather.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Tony said:


> It'll get better Colin, I know it will!



@Schroedc , Tony is right and who better to get told that than from a man who has been looking up all his life.

Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Schroedc , Tony is right and who better to get told that than from a man who has been looking up all his life.
> 
> Rodney



He has to look up, otherwise his view would be nothing but buttholes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

At his altitude he may be encountering such while looking up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've still got this damn cold, lingering on into the second week now. I have yellow snot and this morning I coughed up black mucus which is just blood. I normally get over stuff like this pretty quick but this one my body is having a hard time fighting off. At least Betty hasnt gotten it yet.


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> I've still got this damn cold, lingering on into the second week now. I have yellow snot and this morning I coughed up black mucus which is just blood. I normally get over stuff like this pretty quick but this one my body is having a hard time fighting off. At least Betty hasnt gotten it yet.


Greg I'm right there with you and the same symptoms geesh!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

I dragged a 150 lb. can full of recycle out to the curb (about 150' away from the house).
Then I had to come back for a 4' tall box of old boxes that had to weigh at least 125 lbs. on top of that.

We had a good laugh when the kid came today & thought he was Hercules. He tried to lift that big box
of cardboard & grabbed his crotch immediately afterwards. I bet he gave himself a hernia.
It took me & my wife together to drag that thing out to the curb yesterday.


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> I've still got this damn cold, lingering on into the second week now. I have yellow snot and this morning I coughed up black mucus which is just blood. I normally get over stuff like this pretty quick but this one my body is having a hard time fighting off. At least Betty hasnt gotten it yet.





Wildthings said:


> Greg I'm right there with you and the same symptoms geesh!!




Yep... kid here that has it is going on week 3. Said he's taken about every cold medicine known to man and it doesn't phase it. He is doing a little better this week than he was last week, if that's any consolation guys.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Real Moonshine! Not that stuff from the store. Not that I would know anything about that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I tried that this spring... Woke up the next morning sick and hungover! Bourbon usually works pretty good though! 

Had my mother convinced one time that there was merit in medicinal intoxification, where colds were concerned. Relapsed a day or two later, and she backed off on the call to stop by the package store and pick her up a bottle.


----------



## Jamesis

woodtickgreg said:


> I've still got this damn cold, lingering on into the second week now. I have yellow snot and this morning I coughed up black mucus which is just blood. I normally get over stuff like this pretty quick but this one my body is having a hard time fighting off. At least Betty hasnt gotten it yet.



Super Lysine +



 

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...refix=super+lysine,aps,226&crid=3M478YHKFQHAG

I SWEAR by this stuff, it's a Miracle cure!

It's an immune system builder. You said yourself "_my body is having a hard time fighting off_" that's because your immune system is weak, probably from eating processed foods. It's natural and safe to take, and IT WORKS. Just read the reviews on Amazon.

I discovered this stuff a few years back when I was having a lot of dental work done and I was getting a lot of canker sores. The Super Lysine + stopped that.

A friend of mine (a 98lb. weakling) used to get 5 or 6 colds a year. I told him to take 6 Tablets, 3 times a day at the FIRST sign of a cold.
He did and his cold was gone in 3 Days, not 3 Weeks! I can usually get rid of a cold in 1-1/2 days with this. I take 2 Tablets a day just as a prevention. The dosage is 3 tablets, but you can take large doses as it is natural ingredients.

I'm Tellin' Ya Man this stuff Really Works!

You don't have to buy it on Amazon, most drug stores carry it and even some grocery stores. If there is a health food store near you they will most likely have it.

I would also recommend taking a Detox Tea. Detox Tea flushes toxins out of your body such as heavy metals which are found in processed foods. There are several brands available. The first time you use Detox Tea it will leave you feeling week, especially if you are already run down. The next time you use it the effects won't be that bad. Detox Tea should be used only ONCE or TWICE a year, no more.

I'm NOT a doctor, I got into natural medicine years ago. I can only recommend what I've used and know works. Do your research first, and of course "_Ask your Doctor if it's right for you_"

Feel better,
James

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Herb G.

Jamesis said:


> Feel better,
> James


You should apply to get Billy Mays job.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> He has to look up, otherwise his view would be nothing but buttholes



I'm Greek Colin, you say that as if there is something wrong with it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Tony said:


> I'm Greek Colin, you say that as if there is something wrong with it.




Gonna stay away from that one it could get rather stinky

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Jamesis Thanks for the tip, I'll pick some up tomorrow. No need for me to detox though, I eat extremely clean. I eat only real food, nothing packaged or processed, never eat fast food, and no carbs. I'm feeling a little better today so the lysine supplement should help. I take plenty of other supplements and I'm a firm believer of sound nutrition and excersize.


----------



## Jamesis

Super! 
I'm Vegetarian and I only drink Water!


----------



## Lou Currier

I eat all the crap you guys don’t  oh...and I rarely get sick  Watch now...I just jinxed myself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm a meat eater that eats a lot of veggies. I drink a lot of water but filter it through coffee grounds and tea bags, but no sugar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm a meat eater that eats a lot of veggies. I drink a lot of water but filter it through coffee grounds and tea bags, but no sugar.



I prefer water that had been used to liberate various companies that can then be fermented

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I prefer water that had been used to liberate various companies that can then be fermented


I gave that up 25 years ago, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

UGH had a nasty sinus headache so I took some meds and went to bed around 2000..... been up since 0100... and at work now since 0315. Gonna be a long day....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Jamesis

Nuther craft show today

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Jamesis said:


> Nuther craft show today
> 
> 
> View attachment 156993



How'd you do?


----------



## Jamesis

Let must just say it is actually possible to _loose money_ at one of these things!

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## rocky1

James... You by chance have any lost relatives in Texas?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jamesis

If I have any relatives lost in Texas, they can *Stay Lost!*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> James... You by chance have any lost relatives in Texas?



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## rocky1

Kinda spooky ain't it Lou?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

@ripjack13 - Yo Marc... I'm not having any luck finding the Texas Leprejaun in pictures. I need a picture of Tony behind a table.


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> @ripjack13 - Yo Marc... I'm not having any luck finding the Texas Leprejaun in pictures. I need a picture of Tony behind a table.



I'm not sure there's one. He's too short to see above the table...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

I already tried SWAT 2018, found one picture of a mustache and a ball cap behind a table, and a picture of some kid with a mustache in a booster seat at the restaurant. 

Was one of him and his wife around here somewhere. Thought that was in a SWAT thread.


----------



## Lou Currier

Check woodmans treads, I think it was posted under him or one of the other ‘s


----------



## ripjack13

How bout this one....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Y'all do know I can read right??????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Go back to bed!!


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

So a hotel in Topecka is trying to charge me for stolen goods and damages to a room, and 4 nights stay. I was there for 7 hours, 9pm to 3:35 am. So been fighting these bogus charges for 3 weeks. Today a $50.50 fine from Delawere toll commission for not paying 50 cent toll. Hadn't been in Delaware for months. They sent a picture of a dark colored F250 4 door short bed with MD plates. My truck is a white F150 HD supercab 8 foot box with tool box and ladder rack, same plate but PA tags. However my white truck had burned 2 weeks earlier and I had replaced it with a silver truck, same make model and so forth. So it just adds to the mess. Joy...

Got to love modern technology....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Dang... they're ugly up there in Maryland! Went through one in Orlando, and they fined me 50 cents on top of the 50 cent toll. 

You'd think however the Highway Department might recognize the tag being a different state. I'd tell the motel the guy they're looking for lives in Pennsylvania and send them the picture of his pickup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jamesis

Mr. Peet said:


> So a hotel in Topecka is trying to charge me for stolen goods and damages to a room, and 4 nights stay. I was there for 7 hours, 9pm to 3:35 am. So been fighting these bogus charges for 3 weeks. Today a $50.50 fine from Delawere toll commission for not paying 50 cent toll. Hadn't been in Delaware for months. They sent a picture of a dark colored F250 4 door short bed with MD plates. My truck is a white F150 HD supercab 8 foot box with tool box and ladder rack, same plate but PA tags. However my white truck had burned 2 weeks earlier and I had replaced it with a silver truck, same make model and so forth. So it just adds to the mess. Joy...



Sounds like your Evil Twin Brother is up to no good!

James

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Plan for today is to replace the garbage disposal and kitchen faucet. Not something that is real high on my I want to do list. My back has been giving me some discomfort lately so that makes it even worse, lol. Oh well, it has to be done.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Half way there, found a bad valve that would not shut off. Changing that too. 

The sink is prepped and all cleaned up of old sealant and crud.


 All ready for the new stuff.


 A new garbage dieposal.


 And a new American Standard faucet.....made in China. Man that just kills me.


----------



## Jamesis

Just met up with Mark @Mr.Peet and Paul @phinds in the parking lot of the Dryden Queen Dinner in Dryden, NY to buy/trade turning blanks.
What a couple of Swell Guys!



 

Was nice meeting you both.

Happy Holidays



 

James

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Had a good day yesterday. Serve up to Austin and spent some time in @JR Parks shop with him and @Bean_counter. Jim showed us how to turn these cool little bowls. Always good to hang out with my friends! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G.

Well, due to arthritis in my hands, spine, and every joint in my body, I managed to drop the last 2 weeks worth of my meds right in the toilet.
I tried to open that damn child safety cap & I finally managed to get it open, but I dropped the bottle right in the toilet afterwards.
I've told the local pharmacy no child proof caps until I'm blue in the face, but they never listen.
Bah Humbug!


Now I'm screwed. I'm also moving my meds out of the bathroom next time.
The hell with what my wife says.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I got the job done, only 2 trips to the hardware store, lol. I replaced a bad gate valve shut off with a 1/4 turn ball valve. I really dislike gate valves. My house is plumbed with old galvanized pipe that is rusty on the inside and I'm sure the passages are closing up. I have very poor water pressure in the kitchen and bathroom sink. Everywhere else in the house is adequate. New faucets are all water restricting and that doesn't help things at all either. After I turned the water back on I had to clean out all the screens in the fau et because they instantly plugged with rust and crud. My plan is to change the pipes in the whole house to copper pipe. But the drop is stopped and the garbage disposer is working again, so I'll live with the low pressure for awhile.

It's a nice faucet. It's in and plumbed up.


 The new disposer is in.


 And plumbed up with a new trap. I gotta change that outlet to a three prong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Greg, before you go to copper, check into PEX pipe. Easy to install and make repairs. The crimper is expensive but you can probably rent/borrow one from someone.

If you were closer, I'd let ya use mine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Greg, before you go to copper, check into PEX pipe. Easy to install and make repairs. The crimper is expensive but you can probably rent/borrow one from someone.
> 
> If you were closer, I'd let ya use mine.


I do not like pex pipe, I dont trust anything made of plastic. New solders for copper are lead free. New copper pipe and fittings will outlast me. Copper pipe will be a selling feature, pex not so much.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

True. I haven't had a problem with the pex...yet. I'm not good with a soldering iron. My dad always did it because I made such a mess and took too long if I could get it done.


----------



## woodtickgreg

And you solder copper pipe with a torch, soldering irons are for electronics.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I meant to put with soldering. Stupid auto correct phones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Pex in my house now and we also used it to replumb my sons entire house after the galvanized piping rotted away. It's the way to go nowadays


----------



## rocky1

God I used to hate plumbing garbage disposals! Wouldn't have one of the damn things personally, just because I might someday have to replace it. 

I'm old school like Greg; prefer copper. Pex is cool in a lot of respects, takes freezing well, without damage. Have never used it myself; nephew swears by it; hardware stores in smaller towns usually rent the tools. Of course the nephew couldn't solder two pipes together if his life depended on it, is the reason he likes the pex, and the hardware store guy lets him use the tool for nothing rather than have to listen to him complain. I on the other hand have plumbed several houses with copper. On top of soldering up I don't know how many dozen water heaters, hundreds of frozen pipes, and assorted other goodies back in my plumbing days.


----------



## woodtickgreg

On a happier note, I got a new tool box for my bicycle tools! Harbor freight $189 after christmas sale. Pretty impressed with this box for the money, ball bearing drawer guides, gas shocks for the lid, all the drawers have a lock even when the lid is open, nice powdercoat paint, very heavy locking and swiveling casters. And I chose blue because most of my bicycle tools are blue, lol. This is now my second box from them, I truly think they are the best tool boxes for the money right now.


 
And since its winter here I assembled it in my living room, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS

woodtickgreg said:


> On a happier note, I got a new tool box for my bicycle tools! Harbor freight $189 after christmas sale. Pretty impressed with this box for the money, ball bearing drawer guides, gas shocks for the lid, all the drawers have a lock even when the lid is open, nice powdercoat paint, very heavy locking and swiveling casters. And I chose blue because most of my bicycle tools are blue, lol. This is now my second box from them, I truly think they are the best tool boxes for the money right now.
> View attachment 158499
> And since its winter here I assembled it in my living room, lol.


I have been looking at that tool box for a month. Glad to here good reviews.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Regarding PEX - when we were house hunting a couple of years back we ran across a newer home that had PEX - and they had a manifold for it. That is, there was a fixture in the basement where the hot came in one side and the cold came in next to it and every faucet, etc in the house was a single run from that manifold to the fixture.

Obviously it makes it easy to isolate an individual fixture if you have to fix something. But is there any advantage other than that? Does it potentially create shorter runs so you don't heat as much pipe up if you need hot water somewhere?

Just curious why this would have been developed for PEX and not copper. I can potentially see that the cost of copper would be way higher and probably not a good trade-off in the long run but wonder if that's the only reason.


----------



## CWS

woodtickgreg said:


> I do not like pex pipe, I dont trust anything made of plastic. New solders for copper are lead free. New copper pipe and fittings will outlast me. Copper pipe will be a selling feature, pex not so much.


I am not sure what your water source is, but copper erodes into the water that passes through copper pipes. I work for small rural water system and we have to test for copper and lead in our system every 3 months at different locations. The EPA is getting about as critical about copper as they are about lead. Pex tubing is the preferred product to use in public water systems in Ohio. I am sure copper will serve you for the rest of your life, but when it comes time for you sell I an not it will plus. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Copper cant ne any worse than the crummy rusted galvanized pipe that's in the house now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

CWS said:


> I have been looking at that tool box for a month. Glad to here good reviews.


Well go get one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Curt, copper is a necessary element in our bodies, and they used to say it had no ill effects; unless that's changed, it was simply an indicating factor for aggressive tendencies in the water, so if they didn't find any lead in any homes to aggravate you over, they could harass you over the copper results. I would suspect, they are finding fewer and fewer homes with lead pipes, lead soldered copper joints, etc. and are harping on the copper because they can. Did 14 years in Rural Water, and I fought the lead copper rule for almost half of them. It was really a ridiculous rule in my books, there are ZERO reported cases of illness from lead in drinking water, and even fewer cases of reported illness from copper in drinking water, but they're going to force the water systems to treat for something that was in the home prior to installing Rural Water. 

Ken... There are no real benefits to that except you can isolate each line for repairs. A lead soldered system isn't subject to failure unless you run a screw through the wall into the pipe, or the house freezes. Then it can be a PITA!! It would save isolation valves at each fixture, but the costs of angle stops on supply lines for fixtures certainly can't outweigh costs of even the Pex piping. They may do it to run smaller pipes, and not affect water pressure when other fixtures are used, i.e. getting scalded in the shower when someone flushes the toilet, but if the plumbing system is properly sized, that isn't an issue with a copper system.


----------



## rocky1

I keep threatening to buy that box for my mechanics tools and would, but it would make them impossible to carry to work in the rare instance I do need them. It's a helluva nice box, have checked it out many times now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> I keep threatening to buy that box for my mechanics tools and would, but it would make them impossible to carry to work in the rare instance I do need them. It's a helluva nice box, have checked it out many times now!


I have boxes everywhere, mechanics tools in the garage, machinist box in the metal shop, box in the woodshop, and boxes I carry in the truck, now I have a nice box for my bicycle tools too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

When My water heater went about 6-7 years ago, I said Screw it and re-plumbed the entire house with PEX. Tt was like 1/2 the cost of the copper. I bought one of the cheaper crimpers that does 3/8-1/2 and 3/4" pex using pliers/visegrips. I sure as heck didn't miss the sweating of joints in tight spaces with a torch. The 3/4" galv I replaced was down near 1/4" or less in most spots.... and it was about 60 years old when I replaced it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, this morning has started off crappy. Go down in my garage to change my tumbling media and put some brass in to get ready to do some reloading. Changed it put some brass in. Looked in the freezer for something, and it has went out. Everything in it was thawed. Hasn't been too long because it's not stinking yet. Got everything bagged up and ready for the dump. Gotta get someone to come over and help load the freezer on the trailer to go to the scrapyard. Sucks I tell ya. I've only had this happen twice. This time wasn't as bad as the last. That time had a beef, a deer and 250 lbs of tuna and mahi in it. Now that REALLY sucked!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well, this morning has started off crappy. Go down in my garage to change my tumbling media and put some brass in to get ready to do some reloading. Changed it put some brass in. Looked in the freezer for something, and it has went out. Everything in it was thawed. Hasn't been too long because it's not stinking yet. Got everything bagged up and ready for the dump. Gotta get someone to come over and help load the freezer on the trailer to go to the scrapyard. Sucks I tell ya. I've only had this happen twice. This time wasn't as bad as the last. That time had a beef, a deer and 250 lbs of tuna and mahi in it. Now that REALLY sucked!



That is terrible. Was probably off for a few days as it takes a long time for everything to thaw like that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Get up to head to work... go to start the truck.... NUTTIN.. a whopping 5 degrees out.. wake up the oldest stepdaughter for her keys to try to jump the truck. Thank god that worked. took the long way to work... ya know... 7 mins vs 5. sat in the parking lot outside the office for about 5 letting it run. Hopefully it'll start when I go to head home in a couple hours. It warned me the other morning... was a bit slow starting. the damn battery is only 5 years old. Guess I need to borrow my dad's charger and leave it hooked up overnight or something. I suspect short trips aren't charging the battery very deeply. The last "extended" trip was over a week ago, that was 90 mins each way.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart

5 year old battery and 5 degree weather..... You are livin on the edge.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

One can never tell, had an 89 Ford F150 the original battery went 12 years in it, in ND. Cranked up fine when I left the bar at 1 am, got in it at 8 to go to work and it wouldn't turn over.


----------



## Mr. Peet

rocky1 said:


> One can never tell, had an 89 Ford F150 the original battery went 12 years in it, in ND. Cranked up fine when I left the bar at 1 am, got in it at 8 to go to work and it wouldn't turn over.



We get 3-5 years for the common 72-84 month battery, so I think you did really well, other than being late this morning...


----------



## Tom Smart

The warning signs are there. Take the hint.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

It was bad OSHA stopped by!! i SAID "hELL WHAT COULD GO WRONG?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

And, we wonder why we have to deal with the likes of OSHA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> And, we wonder why we have to deal with the likes of OSHA!


early 1900's Seattle- ya gotta wonder how they did it?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

I'm wondering how they got from the 4th to the 5th step?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I'm trying to engineer in my mind how they could stack it that high. And why did that do it? Surely they had plenty of land they could use for smaller stacks that would be much easier to manage.


----------



## Lou Currier

More wind up higher ...better drying fan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I thought they were on a lumber dock awaiting shipment. They would stack 4 & 5 stories tall to minimize time using the swing boom for loading and maximize dock space....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

So you think they would ship the lumber stickered? If it were bundled and strapped, I would agree that they could be staged for shipping. But to me it looks like drying stacks.


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> So you think they would ship the lumber stickered? If it were bundled and strapped, I would agree that they could be staged for shipping. But to me it looks like drying stacks.



Yes, they are drying racks. And yes, I think it is set for shipping. When going from the west coast to the east coast took time, drying time. Then at the east coast port, much went on rail cars, stickered. It might take 2 months travel time to deliver, all drying time. Much would be ready for agricultural use by the time the store got it. Other wood might take more time before being repurposed. The hardwoods often took longer to dry, but softwoods were the big sale at port in the west.

As for bundled wood, it was often stacked so tight on the ships that dunnage braces were used, but not much strapping until it was on the RR open cars. Box cars, like the ship, stacked tight front to back, side to side to a set height. Doors often locked open or at various settings of open. Draft vents were in the front and back of the car to control air flow.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

With the various mixed lengths, how could they pack the stacks tight in the ships and rail cars? Unless they re-stacked and sorted lengths, they are wasting massive shipping space, aren't they? The logic of both how and why they stacked this way with tremendous variations in lengths baffles me.


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> With the various mixed lengths, how could they pack the stacks tight in the ships and rail cars? Unless they re-stacked and sorted lengths, they are wasting massive shipping space, aren't they? The logic of both how and why they stacked this way with tremendous variations in lengths baffles me.



Yes, re stacked often. If the ship had open deck or open haul, they might slide bundles together and mesh them. But often tremendous amounts of re-stacking. Some ports tried using weighting scales, but at different moisture rates, amounts could be way (weigh) off. Sadly, much was re-stacked time and time again with each handling. The higher class crews had scalers, measuring up board feet. However, at some handlings, a pile could be re-stacked to the same measurements while a board or two were already being walked off the site. Obviously a bigger problem with random width piles.

As for lengths, if you find a pattern, you likely found a pre-set-kit, for a shed, porch, bedroom addition and so on. They could be that way to form fit the ship haul also.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Went to the naias today, that's north American international auto show at combo hall in Detroit. I go every year, why not? I'm here and I dig cars and trucks. But this one was my absolute favorite of the whole show! Absolutely flawless paint, not a ripple on it. In a sea of new cars from all the manufacturers this was the car that moved me the most. It was in the Cadillac display.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

59 El Darado ! Sweet looking car.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Looks better than new. Those were the days you could recognize the make and model from a quarter mile away. The sound of that engine was amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

And cruise control!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Started working on a large vietnamese vase. Customer ask if I like puzzles? Lol tomorrow I'll put the 3 large pieces together and call the customer to see if he wants me to take the repair to the next level. Making it 90% or better perfect.

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Good Lord! What a mess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Tom Smart

Looks like the top survived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk

If you notice the Red looking pen object , Homedepot sells them The glue is the best I've found for many objects. FYI

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony

DaveHawk said:


> If you notice the Red looking pen object , Homedepot sells them The glue is the best I've found for many objects. FYI



Good to know! Can you get a better pic of the glue please?


----------



## DaveHawk

Finished the glue up today. Main emphasis was to the point of impact. I'm waiting on the customer for the go a head to perform the touch up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DaveHawk

Tony said:


> Good to know! Can you get a better pic of the glue please?


I used a couple glue up methods. 
The 2nd being quick cure 5

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## rocky1

Nothing to it! Light sanding now, touch up all the glued spots, fill in the 125,000 little blue lines where it cracked, coat of glaze and good as new!! 

How in the hell did you do that Dave?!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Is there something special about this vase, Dave, that it merits your talent to repair? It looks like something that could be had inexpensively from a home goods store. Or are we looking at Ming Dynasty stuff? Maybe a teenage party gone wrong and a fix is needed before the parents return.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

I bet you’re good at puzzles

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DaveHawk

rocky1 said:


> Nothing to it! Light sanding now, touch up all the glued spots, fill in the 125,000 little blue lines where it cracked, coat of glaze and good as new!!
> 
> How in the hell did you do that Dave?! That's why I'm waiting for approval for my time to touch up.


 Rocky you're funny !


----------



## DaveHawk

Tom Smart said:


> Is there something special about this vase, Dave, that it merits your talent to repair? It looks like something that could be had inexpensively from a home goods store. Or are we looking at Ming Dynasty stuff? Maybe a teenage party gone wrong and a fix is needed before the parents return.



The Vase was purchased in Vietnam While my customer was on vacation. The company he bought it from shipped it in a cardboard Box with nothing but packing paper. Vase was very inexpensive I think he said a $150. But the shipping was almost $2000 the insurance will only cover the cost of the item in most all cases.


----------



## Tom Smart

DaveHawk said:


> The Vase was purchased in Vietnam While my customer was on vacation. The company he bought it from shipped it in a cardboard Box with nothing but packing paper. Vase was very inexpensive I think he said a $150. But the shipping was almost $2000 the insurance will only cover the cost of the item in most all cases.


Wow, I’m pretty sure I would not pay $2k to ship a $150 piece of pottery. Looks like they didn’t get their money’s worth of packaging.


----------



## Lou Currier

Tom Smart said:


> Wow, I’m pretty sure I would not pay $2k to ship a $150 piece of pottery. Looks like they didn’t get their money’s worth of packaging.



Sometimes you don’t always get what you pay for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

And here I was PO’d with the USPS increase of $1.05 for a LFRB.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

And I was mad today because the PO delayed a box in Philly for 3 days, probably for postal inspection. $2K puts a new perspective on shipping within the USA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Yesterday, but changed the front brake pads on my 2500 Ram. Think the effort I put in payed for the slab in my other post. Those caliper bracket bolts were tight and a pain!! They were due......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Hasn't been a good week. In Oct I posted my Mom passed away from a 6 month battle with pancreatic cancer and Tuesday the 5th Pop's passed , he was diagnosed 3 weeks ago with cancer. He missed Mom greatly .

Reactions: Sincere 11


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dave, so sorry to hear. Prayers are with you and your family. Stay strong my brother!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I'm very sorry for you loss, Dave. My parents died about four months apart in 2016 with Dad also dying last. He was never the same after Mom died. They were married 69 years so they were ready. Cancer is such a difficult way to go and I feel for you having gone through that with them.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Very sorry to hear this, Dave.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232

Free 8/4 walnut kiln dried. Just come and and pick it up. 



 



 


What a morning. Wanted to clear a big drift from across the driveway so wife can easily get out. At least I had enough done so she made it clear.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

On a positive note it didn't spit it out pointed at the picture window!

Worked for the county couple years up in North Dakota, had a 8ft. blower that mounted on the front of a large Cat payloader. Foreman said they launched an 8 inch chunk of granite 145 ft. through someone's picture window with it one year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rob3232

Very true ! More snow on the way so happy to have it working again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

rob3232 said:


> Free 8/4 walnut kiln dried. Just come and and pick it up.
> 
> View attachment 160418
> 
> View attachment 160419
> 
> 
> What a morning. Wanted to clear a big drift from across the driveway so wife can easily get out. At least I had enough done so she made it clear.


How did you get it out? That's wild.


----------



## rob3232

Recipricating saw / saws all . Stupid me. I rest the blower base on a chunk of wood when done. It froze to the bottom of the blower then fell in the snow. Ran over it on third pass.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

rob3232 said:


> Recipricating saw / saws all . Stupid me. I rest the blower base on a chunk of wood when done. It froze to the bottom of the blower then fell in the snow. Ran over it on third pass.


I think the real story here is that you're so well to do that you have a large snowblower and can afford black walnut to use for that purpose. Oh, and you have a wife with a job to help support your extravagance!! Way to go, Rob. We're all envious.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Went to the supercross last night! I'm a big fan and have been following it since I was a kid. Very cool season this year because no one rider is dominating, any rider could win the title this year. I got seats right in the center of the biggest tripple jump, center of the track. To be that close to the riders clearing a third of a football field in one jump was just awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

What a race last night. I’m a Tomac fan, wish he would learn to start......hoping to go to the Denver round.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> What a race last night. I’m a Tomac fan, wish he would learn to start......hoping to go to the Denver round.


There's a kid in the 250 class, Forkner, he's dominating and amazing. He's going to be great when he steps up to the 450 class. I have many favorites in the 450 class, Tomac, Roczen, Reed, Musquin, bam bam. Was an amazing night of racing, a triple header. 3 main events in each class, never seen anything like it befor.
But Ricky Carmichael will always be my favorite, the goat. And then there was Jeremy McGrath, and my favorite bad boy Bob Hannah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well today was nice, slept in a little, got some excersize in, and finished up a bike to sell to a friend of mine.


Then I went and picked up a few more to work on and get ready to sell. Big bicycle swap meet in Ann Arbor Michigan the last Sunday in April. I plan to have at least 8 bikes there or more.






Then I cleaned up my Delta scrollsaw and posted it for sale since I got my new dewalt scrollsaw.



It was a productive day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Another day in the life of a beekeeper. Clouded up at the house, thought I'd maybe get lucky, catch a little shower, and get bees on the truck early tonight. Oh NO... Drive 2 hours down here and it's clear sunny and 85 degrees down here. Sitting here waiting an extra hour on the sun to go down now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hey @rocky1 look at that pile of white stuff in my pic above and you'll feel cooler!


----------



## rocky1

I was cool, Dodge has good AC, kick back, let her idle, watch the sun sink SLOWLY in the west! 

Get home, unload bees, walk in the house 11:30, fix a sammich and some tater salad before catching a few hours sleep and thinking about doin it all over again tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

I worked a full week.
I’m pushing hard and sore AF.
Big pains- big gains.
Now enjoying a cocktail or six with Moma da Brink.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Been a good day. At a turning retreat I. Kingsville, about 2-1/2 hours south of San Antonio. I'm learning a lot, the biggest thing I've learned is that I really suck at turning and have a LOT more to learn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We all sucked when we first started, it's a big learning curve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

We’re visiting our daughter in the D.C. area this weekend and spent yesterday afternoon at the National Gallery of Art. Our main focus was on the famous Kaufman collection of furniture that is composed of American furniture made along the East Coast from Baltimore to Boston in the 1750-1830 period. If you can make it to Washington, this collection is well worth seeing. There is a good review of the collection on their website. It is a permanent donation to the museum so no hurry and admission is free.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

Thanks for posting. Amazing what they did during that period of history.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the first 4 bikes ready for the April swap meet, and I brought 3 more home to get ready.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

FranklinWorkshops said:


> We’re visiting our daughter in the D.C. area this weekend and spent yesterday afternoon at the National Gallery of Art. Our main focus was on the famous Kaufman collection of furniture that is composed of American furniture made along the East Coast from Baltimore to Boston in the 1750-1830 period. If you can make it to Washington, this collection is well worth seeing. There is a good review of the collection on their website. It is a permanent donation to the museum so no hurry and admission is free.
> 
> View attachment 162635
> 
> View attachment 162636
> 
> View attachment 162637
> 
> View attachment 162638
> 
> View attachment 162639
> 
> View attachment 162640
> 
> View attachment 162641
> 
> View attachment 162642
> 
> View attachment 162643
> 
> View attachment 162644



Did you know, if you try to get a good look underneath, they try to give you a lifetime ban?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Today was entertaining.
Had a phone conversation with a guy, had a heck of a time understanding his accent. Kept calling me yankee...

Then a fun game to watch.

#notmykingIdidn’tvoteforhim

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Brink said:


> Did you know, if you try to get a good look underneath, they try to give you a lifetime ban?



I've not tried but I know if you get within 36 inches of a piece, an automated voice tells you to back away. They have it well guarded as it's worth millions. I attended a show at the Metropolitan Museum in New York City in 2005 that focused on the furniture of John Townsend and his shop in Newport, RI. The show's book I bought shows the insides and underneath photos of many of his shop's pieces. It's the best show catalog/book I've ever seen.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Brink

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I've not tried but I know if you get within 36 inches of a piece, an automated voice tells you to back away. They have it well guarded as it's worth millions. I attended a show at the Metropolitan Museum in New York City in 2005 that focused on the furniture of John Townsend and his shop in Newport, RI. The show's book I bought shows the insides and underneath photos of many of his shop's pieces. It's the best show catalog/book I've ever seen.



Views from the storage area of the Met.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Brink said:


> Views from the storage area of the Met.
> 
> View attachment 162715
> 
> View attachment 162716
> 
> View attachment 162717
> 
> View attachment 162718


These should be on public display. Why are they not?


----------



## Brink

FranklinWorkshops said:


> These should be on public display. Why are they not?



They were, but not anymore


----------



## Strider

It's been slow for me. Finally caught up with the sleep hehe. I have been AFK for a while, sorry about that. Been busy around the house and the garden, side jobs and as a area representative. But I'm back!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

After I got off work I went to my storage bay with 3 bikes that I completed for sale. Did a little organising.


 
And I stashed this one away, my newest bike for my collection. A 1950 Schwinn Excelsior, very cool all original bike except for the tires, came with some vintage baskets which I removed and will resell. I want to keep this bike as original as I can. It has what's called a sweetheart front chain ring and it's of a skip tooth design, runs a special chain. This thing is so fun to ride around on. 50s schwinns are seriously well made. This bike rides like a dream especially for a 69 year old bike. Super happy with this find.

 

 

 

 

 


It's got some rust in a few places but I'm not going to repaint it at this time, keeping it all original actually holds its value. Bikes made today wont look as good or last as long after 69 years. I'm very happy to have this one in my collection.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

Newspaper delivery baskets...used them back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lou Currier said:


> Newspaper delivery baskets...used them back in the day.


I used bags in the rear and a big basket on the handlebar. Kinda like this.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Those were the good old days.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Pretty crappy today. Got home from work yesterday evening and ate supper. Went out to the shed and decided to turn a small bowl. Got it finished and came in and got ready for bed. Well about 2am, woke up itching REALLY bad. Went to the bathroom and turned the light on. Whole upper body covered in a rash and welts. Took a couple of benadryl, took another shower and tried to get back to sleep. Benadryl didn't help and it was getting worse. Went to ER and got steroids and stuff for itching. It was a piece of maple and I've turned from this same piece before so I don't know if it was it or something else. Never had a reaction to any wood.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Very unusual for maple. Were you exposed to something new at work that maybe had a delayed affect? Poison Ivy does this to my wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's what I thought. I turned another maple baby rattle before the bowl. Like I said, I've turned another piece of the same maple before with no problems. I was gone Thursday and Friday to Ft. Pickett for some in-service training. But nothing unusual.


----------



## SubVet10

Cleaned out the garage out some. Made a good lunch. Listened to Mariners/Astros a little (may the best team win :) ) Played with the kids. Crossed 75,ooo words in my novel. Now is time for a couple 12 oz curls

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Was it spalted maple? Could be the spalt dust that did it?




I'm no expert, but I play one online....






Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Pretty crappy today. Got home from work yesterday evening and ate supper. Went out to the shed and decided to turn a small bowl. Got it finished and came in and got ready for bed. Well about 2am, woke up itching REALLY bad. Went to the bathroom and turned the light on. Whole upper body covered in a rash and welts. Took a couple of benadryl, took another shower and tried to get back to sleep. Benadryl didn't help and it was getting worse. Went to ER and got steroids and stuff for itching. It was a piece of maple and I've turned from this same piece before so I don't know if it was it or something else. Never had a reaction to any wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

SubVet10 said:


> Crossed 75,ooo words in my novel.



You writing a novel? Or reading one?


----------



## Sprung

I have a Delta Uniguard I've been trying to sell. It came on my Unisaw, but is just too big to use in my shop space. Thought I was going to finally have it sold today. But, nope. Despite the wording of my ad and the product link and further information I gave them in exchanging messages, they thought I was selling the table saw. Ugh. At least I caught that before they drover 75 miles one way to get here when I was asked for the address so they could come get the machine. Umm, I'm not selling a machine...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

ripjack13 said:


> Was it spalted maple? Could be the spalt dust that did it?


No spalt. It was soft like part was starting to. Can't remember if the other piece was. Could be.


----------



## Lou Currier

@Eric Rorabaugh what did you eat?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Italian sub was all. Ate from same place and ate that sub before. No idea what it was but I know i don't want it again!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Pretty crappy today. Got home from work yesterday evening and ate supper. Went out to the shed and decided to turn a small bowl. Got it finished and came in and got ready for bed. Well about 2am, woke up itching REALLY bad. Went to the bathroom and turned the light on. Whole upper body covered in a rash and welts. Took a couple of benadryl, took another shower and tried to get back to sleep. Benadryl didn't help and it was getting worse. Went to ER and got steroids and stuff for itching. It was a piece of maple and I've turned from this same piece before so I don't know if it was it or something else. Never had a reaction to any wood.



That really sucks man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Just to make sure it wasn't the maple go ahead and send part of it to me and the rest to @ripjack13. Then if it breaks one of us out we will know it was the wood.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Just to make sure it wasn't the maple go ahead and send part of it to me and the rest to @ripjack13. Then if it breaks one of us out we will know it was the wood.



Sounds good to me. The only things I'm alergic to are poison ivy and bs...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Sounds good to me. The only things I'm alergic to are poison ivy and bs...



If you were allergic to BS you would've died April 20th, 2012.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> If you were allergic to BS you would've died April 20th, 20012.



Ha! Thats funny. I get it. Even with the mistyped year. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think it's more like August 30th 2014...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Could be any number of things Eric, and it may not ever bother you again. Have had countless cases where employees had allergic reactions to bee stings, and it never phased them again. Can be a combination of things, stress can do it, diet, environmental conditions, saw a hangover cause one. That one hit right now! I'm talking, standing there and saw him get stung, within 3 minutes he was covered in hives and itching all over. Hauled him to the ER, did the allergy routine; Benadryl kicked his ass, he slept for 18 hours straight, woke up, went back to work, and never had another reaction in 5 years he worked for us. 

Ex-brother-in-law had a reaction to Deer Fly bites up at Lake Audabon, happened to him several times. Got bit by deer flies working in the hay field at home 8 miles away all the time, never had a problem. Never had a problem at Lake Brekken, Lake Holmes, or East Park Lake, and they are all fed out of Audabon. Just something in the ground, or something in that particular lake, don't know.


----------



## SubVet10

ripjack13 said:


> You writing a novel? Or reading one?


Writing one

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

SubVet10 said:


> Writing one



Put me on the list. I'm interested in a copy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10

ripjack13 said:


> Put me on the list. I'm interested in a copy.


Man, every time I come here : y'all know how to make a feller feel like he's doing something right. 

Marc, It's a military/sci fi (ala Clancy, Thor, Coontz, Meltzer, etc) and you are for sure on the list, sir

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's right down my alley. I may have to hit you up when you get em ready!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Put me on the list. I'm interested in a copy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's right down my alley. I may have to hit you up when you get em ready!


Deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

SubVet10 said:


> Man, every time I come here : y'all know how to make a feller feel like he's doing something right.



I'm here to help, not hinder. I do that to my wife.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Herb G.

I had an interesting week so far. I had an appt. with a foot Dr. on Monday.
I had to wait 2 weeks to get it. My feet are killing me. I can't stand or walk more than 20 feet without having to rest or sit down.
I get there on time, only to see a hand written note on the door saying the office is closed.
So, I come home & find a message on my machine saying the Dr. isn't coming in & they are rescheduling his appts.

Yeah, well KMFA. I ain't dealing with a Dr. who doesn't see fit to keep his appts. So I called my insurance co.
and filed a complaint. Whether or not he deals with it, it goes on his record.
I call another Dr. and got an appt. the next day. I could have just called him 2 weeks ago & not have to deal with this pain all that extra time.
I saw the new Dr. yesterday.

I come home & opened my latest credit card bill. They posted a payment late on purpose so they could hit me for a late fee
and they had the balls to charge me interest on a zero balance. So I told them where to shove that card. I closed the account
and told them to send me a final bill. They even told me I had a "stellar payment record". They removed the late charge, but not the interest.
That's when I lost it & told them to stuff it. If they can afford to lose customers of 22 years, let them deal with it.

I called my bank & removed the access from my account for that card as well.
So, that's my week .....so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Keep any eye out for Murphy...he likes to come in threes. 





Don’t hurt the messenger (this was a public service)


----------



## SubVet10

Herb G. said:


> I had an interesting week so far. I had an appt. with a foot Dr. on Monday.
> I had to wait 2 weeks to get it. My feet are killing me. I can't stand or walk more than 20 feet without having to rest or sit down.
> I get there on time, only to see a hand written note on the door saying the office is closed.
> So, I come home & find a message on my machine saying the Dr. isn't coming in & they are rescheduling his appts.
> 
> Yeah, well KMFA. I ain't dealing with a Dr. who doesn't see fit to keep his appts. So I called my insurance co.
> and filed a complaint. Whether or not he deals with it, it goes on his record.
> I call another Dr. and got an appt. the next day. I could have just called him 2 weeks ago & not have to deal with this pain all that extra time.
> I saw the new Dr. yesterday.
> 
> I come home & opened my latest credit card bill. They posted a payment late on purpose so they could hit me for a late fee
> and they had the balls to charge me interest on a zero balance. So I told them where to shove that card. I closed the account
> and told them to send me a final bill. They even told me I had a "stellar payment record". They removed the late charge, but not the interest.
> That's when I lost it & told them to stuff it. If they can afford to lose customers of 22 years, let them deal with it.
> 
> I called my bank & removed the access from my account for that card as well.
> So, that's my week .....so far.



Sorry to hear about the bad time you've had of late. At least you got your foot, finally, taken care of. 

I did the same thing with USAA a couple years ago. The two times I have actually needed them they gave me the finger. It really starting nagging on me how than can run commercials ad nauseum now, and even have a Bowl Game... So when I called the agent to cancel everything with them she asked if I was comparing apples to apples; had to tell her no, because y'all aren't even in the same zip code. My bad for now shopping around more I suppose, but shame on them for ripping vet's off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I was going to complain about my continuing issues at work; supervisory stuff, etc........and nope. They are there, they are real, but am so happy to have a job, paid tomorrow, and will continue to support the military as a civil servant. My team of 90 is awesome and way smarter than I am and we do great things with satellite ground systems to allow us to sleep better at night and navigate from one place to another without folding a map. Can't beat it in many ways. Just frustrated at times. between folks not acting like adults or the bureaucracy.....

Need to get back to the lathe, been away from it for about 3 weeks due to business, personal trip, etc. Have a gorgeous mesquite blank already roughed out sitting there waiting for final sanding the bottom and flipping. Thanks @Bean_counter , pictures still coming..... amazing how much better I feel after turning something or spending time in the shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Gdurfey said:


> I was going to complain about my continuing issues at work; supervisory stuff, etc........and nope. They are there, they are real, but am so happy to have a job, paid tomorrow, and will continue to support the military as a civil servant. My team of 90 is awesome and way smarter than I am and we do great things with satellite ground systems to allow us to sleep better at night and navigate from one place to another without folding a map. Can't beat it in many ways. Just frustrated at times. between folks not acting like adults or the bureaucracy.....
> 
> Need to get back to the lathe, been away from it for about 3 weeks due to business, personal trip, etc. Have a gorgeous mesquite blank already roughed out sitting there waiting for final sanding the bottom and flipping. Thanks @Bean_counter , pictures still coming..... amazing how much better I feel after turning something or spending time in the shop.


Can’t wait to see it! I was in your area again and boom I was ignored when I texted you!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Gdurfey said:


> I was going to complain about my continuing issues at work; supervisory stuff, etc........and nope. They are there, they are real, but am so happy to have a job, paid tomorrow, and will continue to support the military as a civil servant. My team of 90 is awesome and way smarter than* I am and we do great things with satellite ground systems to allow us to sleep better at night and navigate from one place to another without folding a map*.  Can't beat it in many ways. Just frustrated at times. between folks not acting like adults or the bureaucracy.....
> 
> Need to get back to the lathe, been away from it for about 3 weeks due to business, personal trip, etc. Have a gorgeous mesquite blank already roughed out sitting there waiting for final sanding the bottom and flipping. Thanks @Bean_counter , pictures still coming..... amazing how much better I feel after turning something or spending time in the shop.




GARRY!!! You are just the guy I need to talk too! How come the global positioning system refuses to recognize addresses on the highway I live on?

It's some weird sh1t, let me tell you!! Nothing finds addresses out here, none of them, unless you have a Google account, log in, go to your address, find it wherever the hell it put you, drag it up here where it belongs, and save it as a corrected address in Google. Then Google will find you! Nothing else will, unless you get here somehow, and save it in your GPS. Even had problems with this on the 911 system when it was initially installed, and that wasn't at all good! In fact. the mother-in-law was hemorrhaging and damn near died over that one! Ambulance was no where close when needed most. 

But, GPS refuses to recognize this highway as a valid address. Can sit in the front yard at the shop, tell it to "Find Nearest Known Address" and it will pull up the neighbor's house on the dirt road 1/2 mile to the east of the shop. Been at the same location since 1968, business has been there since 1952, address changed late 80s early 90s, post office allocation thing, we were on the end of the route, they moved the end of the route a half mile. If you have a mailbox 100 ft. off the highway on a side road out here, GPS will find it without a hitch, move that mailbox to the highway, and you can forget it.

Mapquest and Google were running in the same neighborhood, before I fixed us in Google. And, that was finding us 12 miles west of Lake City on Highway 90, and then south a few miles out in the middle of nowhere, rather than 14.7 miles north of Lake City on Hwy 441. (_This one has made a few Fed Ex truck drivers extremely grumpy, because dispatchers don't tell them to call for directions, as is noted on our account!_) Bing I think it is, takes you to Office Max on Highway 90 west in Lake City, 20 miles away. Yahoo takes you to the intersection of 441 and 41 on the south end of town, likewise about 20 miles away.

Prior to saving Home on my Garmin, it wanted to take me to a location north of Alachua on 441 for the address up here, which is 40 miles or more away.

Is this a common kinda glitch? Are we living in some secret government hideaway, time warp, or what? I mean I know there are a lot of warped individuals out here, but... this goes on south of town too. Had a truck driver up here looking for an address 12 miles south of town.

Inquiring minds want to know!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter

Damn @rocky1 my head hurts now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

If you think your head hurts, you should try running a business with this crap to deal with. People call up all the time talking about, "I'm trying to find you, but you aren't where my GPS says you are." They call and say they're coming after honey, we tell them explicitly "look us up on Google, your GPS will not get you here". Sure as hell, an hour later they call up lost. 

And, it hasn't gotten any better, this has been going on for ages. Have notified MapQuest, Bing, Yahoo, Garmin, TomTom, best I got was a generic reply from Yahoo, that they would look into it.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

rocky1 said:


> If you think your head hurts, you should try running a business with this crap to deal with. People call up all the time talking about, "I'm trying to find you, but you aren't where my GPS says you are." They call and say they're coming after honey, we tell them explicitly "look us up on Google, your GPS will not get you here". Sure as hell, an hour later they call up lost.
> 
> And, it hasn't gotten any better, this has been going on for ages. Have notified MapQuest, Bing, Yahoo, Garmin, TomTom, best I got was a generic reply from Yahoo, that they would look into it.



GPS is working fine..........its those darn brainiacs in California at Google headquarters that can't read a paper map to translate it into their map software. 

Actually a good question; I don't believe there is actually a "map" in the control software. I will have to ask that. All i think it does is report a position that is then integrated into the map software. Told you I was the manager and not one of the smart guys!!!!! Hijack one of those "Google Streetview" cars and force him down your road at gunpoint to get it right!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

When you correct it in Google, it does come up with the right street view pictures. 

Never thought about that previously... I'll check it out and see where all it loses us. Want to say it came up with images for the location where the dot was on the map, and it is accurate after correcting the address, of course I switched to map view, and dropped the marker looking down the driveway, so it should be. 

Were it an integration problem, you might expect someone would have got close. But all of them are off, and not off just a little either. Likewise, those addresses immediately adjacent to the highway on side roads should be off, I would think, and they're not. I mean, if you were turning GPS coordinates into addresses, and a bad algorithm resulted in an integration error, it shouldn't be different for the highway and an address 100 ft off the highway. 

I still suspect government conspiracy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Discovered we did have a tree down on our property from one of the two storms, probably the first. Amazing how trees this size can be snapped that high in the air. Started trimming with my chainsaw and quickly realized it was not going to handle the tree. Our local farm supply store had a sale on, they had a husqvarna rep in the store and I walked out with the 450 Rancher. Similar to Stihl’s Ranchboss, but had the 20 inch bar, goes up to 24, and seems to be just one size larger than the Stihl. Hope I made the right choice. I bought it to use for many years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

On anonote, a wood turning friend is starting to clean out a bit and I scored big time. Ash, oak burl, and 4 large pieces of aspen, 2 of which have all types of stuff going on in the inside. Saw a piece the friend is turning and it has crazy color, but punky. Will be interesting....but it gives me a lot of blanks to try to take my skills up some.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

What's not to like about getting a new chain saw

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

woodtickgreg said:


> What's not to like about getting a new chain saw



And free wood

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Herb G.

Well, it's a new week, and time for another round of Dr.'s appointments.
I hope I get thru this week without any problems like I had all last week.
I am tired of Dr.'s treating their patients like an ATM machine.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good luck Herb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ironman123

Glad you asked. My loving wife cooked my Birthday breakfast and took me to lunch, her treat. After that I bought gas for her car. Went to a Saddle shop and got a bunch of leather for stropping my wood carving tools and knives. Happy 75th to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

ironman123 said:


> Glad you asked. My loving wife cooked my Birthday breakfast and took me to lunch, her treat. After that I bought gas for her car. Went to a Saddle shop and got a bunch of leather for stropping my wood carving tools and knives. Happy 75th to me.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAY!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

ironman123 said:


> Glad you asked. My loving wife cooked my Birthday breakfast and took me to lunch, her treat. After that I bought gas for her car. Went to a Saddle shop and got a bunch of leather for stropping my wood carving tools and knives. Happy 75th to me.



Happy Birthday Young Man!


----------



## Herb G.

Well, the week is mostly over now. I didn't have too many problems with my Dr.'s this week, unless you count the fact one of them moved my appt to next week because they know I will not wait if the Dr. is running late.
My foot still hurts like hell, but the swelling has gone down a bit.
One of my Dr.'s gave me some anti-inflammatory meds. I always research all my meds to make sure I don't have any interactions between them.
No worries this time, but I have caught them in the past.

We had to lay out almost $500 for our dogs this week though. It was the time of year they have to have all their tests done, shots, etc.
But, they are our 4 legged kids, so it's worth it for the peace of mind alone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Spoiler alert: it has sucked. An emotional mess. First, didn’t realize it was my brother’s birthday; lost him way too early to cancer a couple of years ago. He would have been 70. Then, noticing my old lady cat has been even worse the last couple days, get home from doing errand all morning and realize she needs to go to the vet......and not come home. Wife is in Utah with her youngest son and daughter in law at a baby shower, will be our first grand child. I am trying to be happy for that but.......well, timing stinks today on my part. 

Thanks for reading folks, just needed to type something.....need to get past this and get with it.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> Spoiler alert: it has sucked. An emotional mess. First, didn’t realize it was my brother’s birthday; lost him way too early to cancer a couple of years ago. He would have been 70. Then, noticing my old lady cat has been even worse the last couple days, get home from doing errand all morning and realize she needs to go to the vet......and not come home. Wife is in Utah with her youngest son and daughter in law at a baby shower, will be our first grand child. I am trying to be happy for that but.......well, timing stinks today on my part.
> 
> Thanks for reading folks, just needed to type something.....need to get past this and get with it.



That's a tough day Garry, tomorrow will be better man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

Perfect timing yesterday. I knew last week it was supposed to rain around 3" here this weekend, starting Saturday afternoon.
So, it rained some Friday night, and the grass was still wet. But the heavens smiled down on me & we got a break Saturday morning. It dried out the grass enough for me to cut it. It was already 15" high, and if I didn't get it cut yesterday, it would be 3' tall by Monday.

Well, I got it cut just in time. As soon as I finished & got the engine cooled down enough to put away, it started raining about 20 mins afterwards.
If the blades weren't so dull, I'd have finished it a lot sooner. I need to get off my duff & sharpen those blades because all it's doing is ripping out the grass instead of cutting it.
But hey, I got it cut before the deluge began.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1

Contemplating finishing mine after checking the radar. Been pouring here this morning as well. Inch Friday, quarter inch yesterday, 1 1/2" this morning. 

Yesterday I was clear at the back of the neighbor's property mowing trails when it started raining. Wasn't bad at first, kept raining harder and harder. Mowed up by his building, hoping to slip inside, but as anticipated everything was locked up, so I got back on the tractor and kept on mowing. About the time I got soaked, it quit! I wasn't complaining however; it was getting a tad warm, and being wet with the little breeze the storm brought, was welcomed relief.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay, way better start this weekend. Next step on powder room started. Not all of this is glued, one more tile to cut around toilet, other three around it are just laying there. Getting ready to torture shoulders and hips and get the rest laid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Rain, rain, rain. Days and days of it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

ironman123 said:


> Rain, rain, rain. Days and days of it.


Same here, all spring has been extremely wet, flooding along the lakes because the levels are so high.


----------



## woodtickgreg

When your girl starts a conversation with "honey we have a problem" that's never a good thing. Long story short is the dryer crapped out again. I'm sick of working on this thing so to craigslist I go, lol. I found a dryer 2 houses away from me for 50 bucks, lol. I walked to the house with a dolly and walked back with the dryer, lol. I got the old one out and the new used one in and all hooked up and working in less time than it would have took to go get parts and repair the old one. Done!
I need a new washer and dryer but just dont want to spend the money on the new crap that's being made today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Herb G.

ironman123 said:


> Rain, rain, rain. Days and days of it.


Same here. It's rained the last 5 days in a row. Over 4" this round. More coming later in the week.
My backyard looks like a jungle.

Personally, I'm fed up with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just got home. We worked with a local middle school on a reward day for the perfect attendance kids. Had em out at the lake. They got to fish, archery, nature hike and I was out with them on kayaks and canoes. It was windy and raining on and off but they had a good time. Each kid went home with a fishing pole and some other gifts. Great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Forecast was showers mid-day, today. It rained from 9 pm Saturday night, all day yesterday, all night, all morning, then snow, then rain all afternoon and still raining. Not bad here, just about 3.5 inches in 48 hours. Just wish it was warmer, this 30's weather is a bit chilly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

I don't know about you guys, but my allergies are killing me. This year has been horrible for allergies in this house.
Even my dogs are sneezing & rubbing their faces on the carpet to get the pollen out of their eyes & what not.
Every morning, I get up & gack out about a pound of phlegm. Then my nose drains out another quart of the stuff.
I am going thru a box of Kleenex every 3 days this year.
I can't take OTC allergy meds because they react with the r/x stuff I take.

I don't mean to sound gross or anything, but them's the facts.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Pollen wasn’t too bad here this year but it was real bad when I was up in South Carolina a month and a half ago. @Herb G. you shouldn’t of wished the rain away...at least it knocks down the pollen.


----------



## rocky1

Herb G. said:


> I don't know about you guys, but my allergies are killing me. This year has been horrible for allergies in this house.
> Even my dogs are sneezing & rubbing their faces on the carpet to get the pollen out of their eyes & what not.
> Every morning, I get up & gack out about a pound of phlegm. Then my nose drains out another quart of the stuff.
> I am going thru a box of Kleenex every 3 days this year.
> I can't take OTC allergy meds because they react with the r/x stuff I take.
> 
> I don't mean to sound gross or anything, but them's the facts.




You might try Sambucol Herb. It's an all natural remedy, Elderberry Extract. Says it's for colds and flu, but I've been eating them for pollen and dust issues and they work there too. Runny nose, itchy eyes, hacking up phlegm just isn't tolerable when you're working in a hat and veil. Sneezing... well you can just imagine where that goes! Sambucol comes in a handy little foil pop out pack, and I keep a pack of them over the visor in the truck, so when I need one I have it. Got into the sniffling and sneezing routine with dust and pollen, had to have some relief after splattering the inside of my veil with snot, so I tried the Sambucol and it works great for clearing up Allergy related head congestion too.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ripjack13

I hate plumbing.

Stupid tub drain.

Stupid tub drain pipe.

Stupid plumber who jerry rigged the plumbing.

Stupid plastic drain lever pipe.

Stupid....stupid....stupid.

10 hours. Total.

Stupid.....

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## rocky1

No plumbing job is complete without at least 5 trips to the hardware store!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Before....



 



 

And after....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Well if you were trying to prevent everything above the P trap from falling out, you probably accomplished that, but working on the drain could be a tad challenging if you ever have to take it back out.


----------



## ripjack13

I made 2 trips to the store....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

The drain plug doesnt hold water. So, thats another trip. And I'll get the good metal pipe. Stupid plastic crap.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

But, not tomorrow. I'm good with showers for now. It's the grandkid who takes "tubbies".....he not be happy.


----------



## rocky1

Rubber stopper in the drain!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Rubber stopper in the drain!



Then that means I'll have to unscrew the drain cover everytime. 
My wife loses her earrings all the time so I need the cover.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

1.) Is it going all the way down to seal the drain? Should be adjustment on the down rod, some have 2 places to adjust, one up top and one at the bottom. Sounds like it may not be seating. 



If all else fails, Tannerite might be a viable solution!


----------



## ripjack13

I can adjust it. I looked a few times, and it goes past the drain T. I wonder if it should have a silicone gasket to seal it?


----------



## rocky1

Most drain stoppers of that type don't Marc. Just a round brass tube that slides up and down inside the overflow tube. They are typically tapered a hair on the bottom to line them up and force them to seat in the T. Back side of the seat or the plunger is open in some means to allow overflow to drain.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

A day of slowing down. Tore our back deck and steps out last weekend and got it replaced this weekend. Going cheap, I admit it, won’t be in this house but a few more months we think. That will be a story for another time. Used the Kreg deck jig, but am concerned the 2x6es could curl with only screws in the one side. Like the idea though. Feels nice to have accomplished something like this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Spent the day trimming trees and then processing logs into usable blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> Spent the day trimming trees and then processing logs into usable blanks. View attachment 166577


Picture please when you get rested.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

here are a few...will get more later when I can move again.

















All hurricane Irma wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spent a good chunk of the day in the shop, the came home and made pizza on the BBQ.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

The rest of the haul for the day...I’m whooped!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

I spent the day smoking ribs and eating food!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Well after the mother-in-law's sister coming to stay for the weekend. And, the sister-in-law bringing her 3 grandchildren to be fed, and play in the pool all afternoon yesterday. (_She's too damn lazy to cook for them when she keeps them, so she brings them to visit here, because she knows Nanna and Aunt Marie will feed them_).

When she pulled up with them for breakfast at 8 am this morning, having already heard them making plans for supper this evening, yesterday, meaning ALL DAMN DAY with four old women, three kids, and the dog running and yapping constantly, I said, "The hell with this noise!", changed my clothes, and went to work.

Didn't do a lot, but what I had to do, I wouldn't have been left alone at home no how, so it was just as well.

Old friend of the family was at the office when I arrived, said he'd help finance a sawmill, and through the other guy's divorce, wound up with it, so some time in the near future I've got to go visit him and see what kind of scraps he has laying around the yard. Said he wants to get into building slab tables to start, has several pieces in the kiln drying now, and he's interested in other avenues of wood working. So I pointed him to Wood Barter and told him it would maybe be a good outlet for all those little pieces of highly figured wood that he's contemplating burning. And, that he's subject to find just about any aspect of wood working he could possibly imagine here. So, he'll show up before too long.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Herb G.

Hey @rocky1 , when I lived at another place about 35 years ago, I'd have a crab feast every July 4th.
Now my ex brother in law was never invited, but he'd show up anyway. With his 3 kids in tow.
Crabs are not cheap. Never have been. But he'd show up, expecting us to feed him & his 3 kids all the same.

He got the hint after I pulled him aside & told him he owed us $60 for the crabs him & his kids ate.
Crabs were $40 a bushel back then. My ex BIL & his 3 teenagers managed to scarf down a bushel & 1/2 in less than 2 hours.
That was the end of him showing up trying to sponge a meal for him & his kids at every cookout I had. 
Feeding kids is expensive, especially when they are not yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well the last 4 days have been a rollercoaster of emotions. My baby just had a baby. My baby but she's 20 but still my baby. Had to have c section but it was a blessing. His u-cord was wrapped around his neck 3 times. Now trying to get his blood sugar straightened out. I have had hardly any sleep and working.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well the last 4 days have been a rollercoaster of emotions. My baby just had a baby. My baby but she's 20 but still my baby. Had to have c section but it was a blessing. His u-cord was wrapped around his neck 3 times. Now trying to get his blood sugar straightened out. I have had hardly any sleep and working.
> 
> View attachment 166635



Congrats, grandpa!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Congrats @Eric Rorabaugh ...stay safe working with little sleep, been there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I worked on my trailer yesterday removing the deck. Barbecued 10 lbs of hamburger for our lunches for the week. And today I took an extra day off just to relax, so its 9:30 in the morning and I'm still lying in bed and drinking coffee. I could get used to this real easy, lol. I do need to go to the bike shop to pick up some bearings to repair a friends bike, always fun to hang out with the guys at the bike shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I worked on my trailer yesterday removing the deck. Barbecued 10 lbs of hamburger for our lunches for the week. And today I took an extra day off just to relax, so its 9:30 in the morning and I'm still lying in bed and drinking coffee. I could get used to this real easy, lol. I do need to go to the bike shop to pick up some bearings to repair a friends bike, always fun to hang out with the guys at the bike shop.



Slacker!!!!!

Enjoy your day, relax brother!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Sprung said:


> Congrats, grandpa!


Being a grandpa is a blessing from above.


Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well the last 4 days have been a rollercoaster of emotions. My baby just had a baby. My baby but she's 20 but still my baby. Had to have c section but it was a blessing. His u-cord was wrapped around his neck 3 times. Now trying to get his blood sugar straightened out. I have had hardly any sleep and working.
> 
> View attachment 166635


Beautiful baby. Grandchildren are a blessing from above. I have 11 grandchildren and 20 greatgrandchildren so if you need any advise I may have an answer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Now that's a precious baby! Gramps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Man was it hot today! Turned down a piece of monkey pod into a bowl blank that I cut up today...man was it wet. Also turned a small piece of crape myrtle...need some advise as to what wood to use for the cover. Also this was a first for me, tried my hand at bow ties.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Very nice Lou, love the texturizing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## T. Ben

Walnut would good on to of that. Awesome bowl!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

lots of bowtie practice Lou!! that is great and I agree with Tony, nice use of texturing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Sweet bowl Lou! 

Yes... Tad warm here in the Sunshine State the last week or so. Record highs falling left and right down here. Did get a little rain up here in the NE corner last night, unfortunately none of it found my house. Hail up to 1" South of town around Alachua, flash flood in downtown Jacksonville. Lightning strike set a hanger on fire at the naval air station there, currently battling Wildfire in the forest east of us from a lightning strike last night. But the weather man says something in the weather pattern is shifting and pumping moisture in the atmosphere again, so we should see more rain and a little cooler temps over the next week up here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> Sweet bowl Lou!
> 
> Yes... Tad warm here in the Sunshine State the last week or so. Record highs falling left and right down here. Did get a little rain up here in the NE corner last night, unfortunately none of it found my house. Hail up to 1" South of town around Alachua, flash flood in downtown Jacksonville. Lightning strike set a hanger on fire at the naval air station there, currently battling Wildfire in the forest east of us from a lightning strike last night. But the weather man says something in the weather pattern is shifting and pumping moisture in the atmosphere again, so we should see more rain and a little cooler temps over the next week up here.



Bring on the rain...my grass is crunchy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

T. Ben said:


> Walnut would good on to of that. Awesome bowl!!



Troy, that was my thought but all my walnut is packed up 

I also plan to add a finial to the top.


----------



## T. Ben

Lou Currier said:


> Troy, that was my thought but all my walnut is packed up
> 
> I also plan to add a finial to the top.


What are your choices that you have available?


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Troy, that was my thought but all my walnut is packed up
> 
> I also plan to add a finial to the top.



Lou, I'm betting if you asked somebody here might have some walnut.......


----------



## rocky1

Weatherman said Gainesville, 50 miles south of us broke the record high today, old record was set in 1908!

Meanwhile, Forestry is still playing with the fire in the Forest. Not sure what's going on, but it's still smoking pretty good this evening, not a big block, can only surmise they have burned around the perimeter and are doing the usual, using this excuse to burn the creek swamp out through the block. Wildfires fall under emergency funds which aren't necessarily budgeted, control burns fall under operating expense, which is. So if they get the chance to burn something off under emergency funds and save operating funds, they typically do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> Bring on the rain...my grass is crunchy



Mine too... could use mowing, but we mowed up around the house and shop last week and let the rest go. To dry, and ungodly dusty. Grass isn't growing, although the weeds are trying, and it just isn't that important out here in the sticks. Should fence the yard and buy a cow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rain everyday her for weeks, I cut the grass every 4 days in between the rains. Dandelions grow 6" overnight, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> Rain everyday her for weeks, I cut the grass every 4 days in between the rains. Dandelions grow 6" overbite, lol.



Is it just me, or is other folks getting mental images of some seriously ugly flowers there!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Is it just me, or is other folks getting mental images of some seriously ugly flowers there!!


Fields of gold!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

T. Ben said:


> What are your choices that you have available?



Not much in the size needed but have some Osage, cedar, elm, monkey pod and live oak.


----------



## T. Ben

I just looked up what monkey pod and live oak look like,live oak would be my choice if you cannot get the amount of walnut you need. The monkey pod in my opinion is to light in color.


----------



## Lou Currier

The heart wood in monkey pod is like a walnut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben

Lou Currier said:


> The heart wood in monkey pod is like a walnut.
> 
> View attachment 166720


I’ve got Wood data base saved to my phone,it shows grain kinda of like a slab,that would look great on there.


----------



## rocky1

Well my day was once again HOT and DRY.

We were back up there about the 100 mark, for the 7th... 8th day now, with more of the same slated for all of next week. Little better chance of rain next week, but still haven't seen any here and we need it badly!

Wild fire they thought they had under control yesterday, decided it wasn't under control last night! Gal at the country store took pictures of the flames over 2 miles away, above the treeline, with her cell phone, that were simply mind boggling. Bottom half of the picture was black, top half was obviously flames, not just a red glow on the horizon. Today, the wind shifted! 

Nephew has several bee yards outside of the forest on timber company land, in the path, so they went to check on things. Fireplow operator told them his hydraulics were heating up terribly with 100 degree temps, the fire, and plugging things up with dry debris. Said, they had called in the tankers to drop retardent because this thing was kicking their ass. That they hoped to stop it before it got out of the forest, but it had already jumped 2-3 roads, and he wasn't going to promise them anything. That if it was his bees up there, he would be very concerned. So they took 2 one tons w/forklifts, and one of the 10 wheelers, and went to move bugs out of the woods this evening. Semis are coming Saturday and Monday, to start shipping them north, but it's not good to leave lots of them piled up for long in this kind of heat. Given the alternative however, they don't have a lot of choice. 

Update on the old man and his recent scare... Last week they checked his kidneys again, said they were functioning much better than they had been, but the Cardiologist was insistent on doing the Heart Catheter anyhow, so although his kidneys could maybe handle the radioactive dye, they were going to say no to it, because there was no sense subjecting him to that if he was going to do the catheter. Did take him off his lasix, so that's a positive. 

Went in for the catheter today, Nurse told mom and the sister it would take about an hour and a half. Doctor walked out after barely an hour and said they'd have him ready to go shortly, that they couldn't find anything wrong with him. Said there was no blockage, no heart damage, and whoever had done his by-pass way back when, did a jam up good job of it!! They have no clue what caused his chest pain, so they're wanting to send him to a Gastro specialist now, thinking maybe it is reflux. 

Dad is not impressed, said the kidney doctor had already stuck his finger up his butt, he could only imagine what the Gastro specialist was going to want to do to him next.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 dealing with similar issues with my mom. They know something is wrong but can’t figure it out. Gastro and neurologist next...ugh.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

Good luck! 

Mom they have figured out, sort of; she's suffering from arthritis in her right hip. And, given her age and weight, they won't do hip replacement. Has had problems with it for years, and been going to the chiropractor and getting it adjusted. That quit working, and she tipped over a couple times. Checked her for all sort of ailments, and determined, the manner in which she walks favoring that hip, has led to deterioration of the muscles in her back, hip, and leg, compounding the problem, causing her walk that way worse, and thus she walks with her feet too close together, she leans a little to one side, wobbles terribly, and she's top heavy. Simply put, the least little thing tips her over.

The part they haven't diagnosed... she's too damned hard headed to do as she's told, refuses to use her walker, uses a cane instead. Won't use either around the house. Goes shopping and refuses to use the electric shopping cart, chooses instead to wobble around Wally World for hours on her cane. 

Not sure what we're going to do with her either. Little sister is saying we need to discuss that one as well. The joys of old folks!

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Mom they have figured out, sort of; she's suffering from arthritis in her right hip. And, given her age and weight, they won't do hip replacement. Has had problems with it for years, and been going to the chiropractor and getting it adjusted. That quit working, and she tipped over a couple times. Checked her for all sort of ailments, and determined, the manner in which she walks favoring that hip, has led to deterioration of the muscles in her back, hip, and leg, compounding the problem, causing her walk that way worse, and thus she walks with her feet too close together, she leans a little to one side, wobbles terribly, and she's top heavy. Simply put, the least little thing tips her over.
> 
> The part they haven't diagnosed... she's too damned hard headed to do as she's told, refuses to use her walker, uses a cane instead. Won't use either around the house. Goes shopping and refuses to use the electric shopping cart, chooses instead to wobble around Wally World for hours on her cane.
> 
> Not sure what we're going to do with her either. Little sister is saying we need to discuss that one as well. The joys of old folks!



A few years ago I was having chest pains . It felt like I had elephant sitting on my chest. The cardo dr ran a bunch of test and didn't find any problems with my heart or blood vessels. It was about the time we were moving into our new house. Our old house was over 15o years old. The first night in the new house the chest pain was gone. I believe it was mold in the old house that caused my pain. The few times I went back into the old house the pain returned.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

.....ghosts!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Mom they have figured out, sort of; she's suffering from arthritis in her right hip. And, given her age and weight, they won't do hip replacement. Has had problems with it for years, and been going to the chiropractor and getting it adjusted. That quit working, and she tipped over a couple times. Checked her for all sort of ailments, and determined, the manner in which she walks favoring that hip, has led to deterioration of the muscles in her back, hip, and leg, compounding the problem, causing her walk that way worse, and thus she walks with her feet too close together, she leans a little to one side, wobbles terribly, and she's top heavy. Simply put, the least little thing tips her over.
> 
> The part they haven't diagnosed... she's too damned hard headed to do as she's told, refuses to use her walker, uses a cane instead. Won't use either around the house. Goes shopping and refuses to use the electric shopping cart, chooses instead to wobble around Wally World for hours on her cane.
> 
> Not sure what we're going to do with her either. Little sister is saying we need to discuss that one as well. The joys of old folks!



Geez, sounds like our moms could be twins


----------



## Herb G.

I had the day from hell yesterday. We finally got a nice day, so I dragged the tractor out & cut the grass.
I must have hit something, because the deck is Male chicken-eyed now & rubbing the right rear tire.
It caught the bottom of the tractor on fire & my wife stood there like a tree stump until I yelled at her to move her ass.
She grabbed an old fire extinguisher I had here that was over 50 years old.
Luckily, it still worked. I told her to call 911, and she just froze up.

The fire dept came & made sure it was out completely. I can't thank those guys enough.
The fire dept guys said they never saw an extinguisher that old that still worked.

I am glad I was able to put out the fire & save the tractor. I simply do not have $3000 or more for a decent
riding tractor these days, what with my medical bills, etc. I will have to tear down the tractor sooner rather than later, and figure out what happened. Hell, it's 16 years old, but it's in brand new condition because I always cleaned it up after every use & even stored it in my garage all these years.

Now I know for certain my wife is no good in an emergency. She just shuts down.
Man, what a fricking day !

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Do you have one of those “I’ve fallen and can’t get up” buttons? Might need one in the future


----------



## Gdurfey

I am going to wait to laugh at Lou's last response........not sure it is safe yet. Maybe next week..........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

We left after lunch on Sunday, June 2 for the Black Hills in SD. Just got home a couple hours ago. Was good to get away and disconnect!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G.

I know you guys think I'm a bit off center to begin with, but here's what's happened lately.
The other morning, I get up & come downstairs around 3 AM.
I usually look out the front window & the rear door to see if any wildlife is out there.

Sometimes, we see deer, wild turkeys, racoons, possums, you name it, we pretty much have it.
We also have pretty strong street lights, so it's easy to see the varmints in the front yard, not so much in the back yard. Anyway, I look out the back door, and I see a glowing orange shape in my neighbor's yard.

I estimate it's as big as a 5 gal bucket. It was about 150' away. There is no natural or artificial light source in that area of their yard, so I know it wasn't an external light source. It hovered about 3-4 feet off the ground, and moved back & forth, then it'd set back down on the ground. It never moved more than 4-5 feet in any direction, mostly back & forth, and up & down.
It would glow brighter, then go dim, and repeat. It wasn't fireflies either. They glow that weird yellow/green color, not orange. It was pretty strange either way. I don't know what it was, but I know what I saw.

Later that same morning, after the Sun came up, I checked it out again. But there wasn't anything where I saw that weird orange light.

So, that's the big event for the week, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Herb G. said:


> I know you guys think I'm a bit off center to begin with, but here's what's happened lately.
> The other morning, I get up & come downstairs around 3 AM.
> I usually look out the front window & the rear door to see if any wildlife is out there.
> 
> Sometimes, we see deer, wild turkeys, racoons, possums, you name it, we pretty much have it.
> We also have pretty strong street lights, so it's easy to see the varmints in the front yard, not so much in the back yard. Anyway, I look out the back door, and I see a glowing orange shape in my neighbor's yard.
> 
> I estimate it's as big as a 5 gal bucket. It was about 150' away. There is no natural or artificial light source in that area of their yard, so I know it wasn't an external light source. It hovered about 3-4 feet off the ground, and moved back & forth, then it'd set back down on the ground. It never moved more than 4-5 feet in any direction, mostly back & forth, and up & down.
> It would glow brighter, then go dim, and repeat. It wasn't fireflies either. They glow that weird yellow/green color, not orange. It was pretty strange either way. I don't know what it was, but I know what I saw.
> 
> Later that same morning, after the Sun came up, I checked it out again. But there wasn't anything where I saw that weird orange light.
> 
> So, that's the big event for the week, I guess.


I have seen that 3 times but I didn't tell anybody. Once visiting the neighbors still, once when I was on the moon before daybreak, and the other time it was back in the seventies.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Vewy, vewy intewesting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Haven't been on much, Life and business stuff keeping me hopping. Finally landed a job for the shop that should take care of the cash flow issues and get the business as stable as it can be by the end of the summer. Looking into some different directions with the business to get into some more lucrative markets building custom pieces. Got the middle child done with high school and he's now working full time and just need to make it through the summer. Hoping to be on here more going forward but these days I have to prioritize and family and the shop have to come first.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> I know you guys think I'm a bit off center to begin with, but here's what's happened lately.
> The other morning, I get up & come downstairs around 3 AM.
> I usually look out the front window & the rear door to see if any wildlife is out there.
> 
> Sometimes, we see deer, wild turkeys, racoons, possums, you name it, we pretty much have it.
> We also have pretty strong street lights, so it's easy to see the varmints in the front yard, not so much in the back yard. Anyway, I look out the back door, and I see a glowing orange shape in my neighbor's yard.
> 
> I estimate it's as big as a 5 gal bucket. It was about 150' away. There is no natural or artificial light source in that area of their yard, so I know it wasn't an external light source. It hovered about 3-4 feet off the ground, and moved back & forth, then it'd set back down on the ground. It never moved more than 4-5 feet in any direction, mostly back & forth, and up & down.
> It would glow brighter, then go dim, and repeat. It wasn't fireflies either. They glow that weird yellow/green color, not orange. It was pretty strange either way. I don't know what it was, but I know what I saw.
> 
> Later that same morning, after the Sun came up, I checked it out again. But there wasn't anything where I saw that weird orange light.
> 
> So, that's the big event for the week, I guess.



So I assume it had a low battery and returned to base. Drones are popping up all over...


----------



## Herb G.

Mr. Peet said:


> So I assume it had a low battery and returned to base. Drones are popping up all over...


It wasn't a drone. The best way I can describe it was the shape of a large turtle.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> It wasn't a drone. The best way I can describe it was the shape of a large turtle.



Ok, that was my thought. Kid down the road has one with orange lighting. His is military grade and about 4 or 5 feet in diameter. It can carry 30 or 40 pounds of cargo. Expensive toy for sure. Let us know if you see it again or if you ask the neighbors if they have seen it.


----------



## Herb G.

It looked like a big blob of orange steel wool that changed shape slightly as it hovered up & down.
It would get brighter & then dimmer as it moved back & forth.
About the size of a 5 gallon bucket, shape of a big turtle.
It was pretty strange for sure.


----------



## Gdurfey

@Herb G. , the description reminds me of "ball lightning" descriptions I have heard of before........but I have no idea how that stuff forms, how it dissipates, etc. Then again, I try to go back to sleep if I wake up at 3 am!!!


----------



## Herb G.

Gdurfey said:


> @Herb G. , the description reminds me of "ball lightning" descriptions I have heard of before........but I have no idea how that stuff forms, how it dissipates, etc. Then again, I try to go back to sleep if I wake up at 3 am!!!


I have actually seen ball lightning before. It was a big blue ball of plasma energy that went right thru a steel sided barn & left a burnt, smoldering hole in both sides. It was about 2 feet across, and was one of the most unreal things I ever saw.

Oh yeah, most days I wake up around 2 AM. Carry over from my working days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I've seen ball lightning number of times. Typically big blue ball of fire. Never seen it burn holes through things but have seen it pass through walls from one room to the next. Kinda spooky stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

You guys are scaring me. I am up about 2am to use the bathroom. Now I'm afraid to look out the window.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

CWS said:


> You guys are scaring me. I am up about 2am to use the bathroom. Now I'm afraid to look out the window.



Don't look.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

I never saw it at 2 am, I always saw it in the extracting room in days of old.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Was going to spend the day in the shop today. But then I woke up with a fever... Yay...

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

Well, yesterday, my basement dungeon lights took a major dump on me.
They have been acting up for a month & I've been too busy ( or crippled up ) to go change the tubes.
So, today, I gathered up the energy to go change the fluorescent tubes in 6 lights.
Good thing I have a couple of 30 tube boxes on hand to tackle the job.

My wife is an angel. She held the flashlight for me, helped me with the tubes, and didn't complain a bit.
She was tired of using a flashlight to go get dinner out of the freezer I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Just realized, only 6 months until Christmas...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## larry C

Hey guys, I'm not sure that I'm in the right spot, but here goes.....my wife and I are on an extended RV trip through July 30 in Washington state. today, we arrived in the Yakima area,
will be here for a couple days, then heading to the Port Townsend are for the rest of the month.

I'm wondering if any of you are in this area, and have any connection with any suppliers of local wood that I may stop by.....I'd like to find some unusual burls, that are not available in 
Lower Alabama, where we live......any thoughts and ideas are welcome...

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Mike1950 is up there in Eastern Washington but I don't know if he's close to Yakima. He could probably give you places to go though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## larry C

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Mike1950 is up there in Eastern Washington but I don't know if he's close to Yakima. He could probably give you places to go though.



Thanks, Eric, I've dealt with Mike1950, he's a good guy, and I've bought from him several times, I'll reach out to him.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Mike1950 is up there in Eastern Washington but I don't know if he's close to Yakima. He could probably give you places to go though.





larry C said:


> Thanks, Eric, I've dealt with Mike1950, he's a good guy, and I've bought from him several times, I'll reach out to him.....



Eden wood in Port Townsend and There is a Great Art Deco Lighting Museum there Kellys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## larry C

Mike1950 said:


> Eden wood in Port Townsend and There is a Great Art Deco Lighting Museum there Kellys.



Thanks, Mike, I just checked both websites......they are both on our list of things to do in Port Townsend....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

larry C said:


> Thanks, Mike, I just checked both websites......they are both on our list of things to do in Port Townsend....


the museum is cool- then again I am biased- collected them for years- They are addictive- last pic I bought on ebay- no shades but it was in pieces and bronze was green from being wet. I was lucky- knew what it was and could tell it was all there- $10 I was only bidder.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## larry C

Hmmmmm. me thinks maybe I hadn't better take the wife there, I'd like to have enough money to buy some wood....

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

You could always detour back to lower Alabama by way of eastern Washington

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Larry if you can swing it stop and see Mike1950. I’ve been there twice and time flys when you are having fun. You would be surprised how much wood you can stash in a Buick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## larry C

Lou Currier said:


> You could always detour back to lower Alabama by way of eastern Washington



I'm thinkin'about that! if we do it'll be in August.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C

William Tanner said:


> Larry if you can swing it stop and see Mike1950. I’ve been there twice and time flys when you are having fun. You would be surprised how much wood you can stash in a Buick.



How about a 3/4 ton Dodge pickup?

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## rocky1

larry C said:


> How about a 3/4 ton Dodge pickup?



That might be kind of tough to stash in a Buick!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## William Tanner

That will work fine. I have a 95 Dodge 3/4 ton V 10 but took the Buick. That was stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> That might be kind of tough to stash in a Buick!



Depends on how you cut it....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> Larry if you can swing it stop and see Mike1950. I’ve been there twice and time flys when you are having fun. You would be surprised how much wood you can stash in a Buick.





larry C said:


> I'm thinkin'about that! if we do it'll be in August.



Been a while since William was here- the pile has grown- Larry I-90 west is a great way home- I am 5 miles off freeway. and I promise I have better selection and prices then Eden woods. Garden is beautiful in August and hospitality is same... Kathie's flowers will be in full glory

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

either way- enjoy your trip


----------



## ripjack13

Looks like Kathy forgot to get one big ol weed in her garden....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

You are really going to be embarrassed if that's Kathy's reflection!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like Kathy forgot to get one big ol weed in her garden....
> 
> View attachment 167868


Grrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like Kathy forgot to get one big ol weed in her garden....
> 
> View attachment 167868





rocky1 said:


> You are really going to be embarrassed if that's Kathy's reflection!



@ripjack13 and @rocky1
You be judge of who reflection is

Marc





Rocky




She is a cute little dwarf.. :)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> @ripjack13 and @rocky1
> You be judge of who reflection is
> 
> Marc
> 
> View attachment 167869
> 
> Rocky
> 
> View attachment 167870
> She is a cute little dwarf.. :)



That's a great picture of Kathie!
Is that first one your great-great-great grandson?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> That's a great picture of Kathie!
> Is that first one your great-great-great grandson?



Thanks she is Cute- on me GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> You are really going to be embarrassed if that's Kathy's reflection!



I zoomed in. It's not Kathy, but it does look to be a fossilized weed....

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I zoomed in. It's not Kathy, but it does look to be a fossilized weed....


----------



## ripjack13

Right turn clyde....


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> That's a great picture of Kathie!
> Is that first one your great-great-great grandson?




Calm down cupcake, she's only your height because she's standing in the bottom of the swimming pool!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## larry C

Mike1950 said:


> Been a while since William was here- the pile has grown- Larry I-90 west is a great way home- I am 5 miles off freeway. and I promise I have better selection and prices then Eden woods. Garden is beautiful in August and hospitality is same... Kathie's flowers will be in full glory
> 
> View attachment 167866
> 
> View attachment 167867



Mike, thanks for threw invite, at this point, I'm gonna say that we are going to take you up on that offer. 
We've taken that route before and it's not that far out of our way. We're heading to Iowa from Washington .

We'll stay in touch. Any chance you may have an electric hook up for a 34' Airstream trailer?

I have a pretty good on board whiskey bar also. 
Larry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

Had a busy day yesterday. I went to the foot Dr. & had a digital scan made of my feet for orthotics.
It should take 2 weeks for them to be made. My feet have been killing me this year & it's time I did something about it.
Then we went to the local Dodge dealer to get a master cylinder for my wife's car.
I figured it would be easier, cheaper in the long run, and safer to buy a new one from the dealer.
That way, I don't have to worry about getting the wrong one from the local parts store & making many trips back & forth to get the right one.

Her brakes went out recently, thankfully she was close to home when it happened. It was a pretty expensive day too.
$430 for my feet, $300 for her car parts.

Next up is my car. It needs a new radiator, serpentine belt, radiator hoses, t-stat, etc.
I have the parts, just not the ability to crawl up under my car anymore.
Those days are over.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Better put some water in that pool before you stumble and fall...I didn’t see your walker anywhere

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Lou Currier said:


> Better put some water in that pool before you stumble and fall...I didn’t see your walker anywhere



Lived here for 31 yrs July 1. Threaten to fill pool with gravel every one of them- Pool was empty for maintenance- never guess who the fixer guy is... Ugghhh. I have not been in pool other that to work on it in 5 yrs. and Tony-GRRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

larry C said:


> Mike, thanks for threw invite, at this point, I'm gonna say that we are going to take you up on that offer.
> We've taken that route before and it's not that far out of our way. We're heading to Iowa from Washington .
> 
> We'll stay in touch. Any chance you may have an electric hook up for a 34' Airstream trailer?
> 
> I have a pretty good on board whiskey bar also.
> Larry



No trailer hook up- Sorry. Yep we are on road to Iowa. See ya in August.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Picture is the day we got done working on it- started filling. she is Happy-me Grrr


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike1950 said:


> Picture is the day we got done working on it- started filling. she is Happy-me Grrr



What do you get up there for use in the pool up there...one month  ...and don’t be afraid of the water, it softens fossils

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Mike1950 said:


> Lived here for 31 yrs July 1. Threaten to fill pool with gravel every one of them- Pool was empty for maintenance- never guess who the fixer guy is... Ugghhh. I have not been in pool other that to work on it in 5 yrs. and Tony-GRRRRRR




Pools are great for that; everyone is your friend you when it's hot out and they want to come down and play in the water. Nobody knows you the other 11 months of the year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> Pools are great for that; everyone is your friend you when it's hot out and they want to come down and play in the water. Nobody knows you the other 11 months of the year.



At least in Florida it’s the other way around so you keep your friends longer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Lou Currier said:


> What do you get up there for use in the pool up there...one month  ...and don’t be afraid of the water, it softens fossils


most yrs it is 5 months but only because solar heaters. not this yr but solar shuts of at 84 and it usually is there mid may thru most of sept. Pool was here when I got here. Grandkids and kids love it. we voted to keep or get rid of it. I do not remember how many voted to Keep but I do remember there was only 1 vote to get rid of it. Damned democracy .......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> At least in Florida it’s the other way around so you keep your friends longer




Not unless it's heated... We get maybe 5 months out of the year on ours as well. Typically middle to end of May through end of September. I'd build and install solar heaters on it, but everyone that comes to swim in the damn thing, thinks you're supposed to feed them, and all the guests they invite to swim in your pool. I'm tired of feeding them all. 

Then the wife tells me I should go put some shorts on and come get in the pool to cool off after work, when there's been 6 kids and 4 old women with incontinence problems flopping around in the damn thing all day long. Feel like saying, no thanks, I'll just go pull the lid off the septic tank and hop in, there's not as many screaming kids around there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

You live a tough life my friend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Pools around here are family influenced for sure. We have lots of families that say Memorial Day is the dead line to open their pool, so water might be 50-55 degrees, but pool is open. Sister has a solar heating system, yesterday it was up to 66 degrees, so not bad but still a bit chilly. The camp up the road uses propane, about 9000 gallons for 2 months to keep those city kids warm enough. Think they have it set at 84 degrees, can't see refreshment there but each to their own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> Pools around here are family influenced for sure. We have lots of families that say Memorial Day is the dead line to open their pool, so water might be 50-55 degrees, but pool is open. Sister has a solar heating system, yesterday it was up to 66 degrees, so not bad but still a bit chilly. The camp up the road uses propane, about 9000 gallons for 2 months to keep those city kids warm enough. Think they have it set at 84 degrees, can't see refreshment there but each to their own.


solar was cheap install and very effective. been on roof 12 yrs still works fine. I expect the little motor that operates valve will die someday but still works fine. heats it up fast. 2 neighbors use Nat gas- It is expensive...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C

Mike1950 said:


> No trailer hook up- Sorry. Yep we are on road to Iowa. See ya in August.



Look's like we may have a plan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

If I was younger I would specialize in filling in pools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> If I was younger I would specialize in filling in pools.



Why? Is there a market in your area? Around here it cost between $150 and $200 for 3,000 gallons.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

Mr. Peet said:


> Why? Is there a market in your area? Around here it cost between $150 and $200 for 3,000 gallons.



Filling *IN*, not filling *UP*.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> Why? Is there a market in your area? Around here it cost between $150 and $200 for 3,000 gallons.


I think he is speaking of filling with gravel, at least i was.

Our pool is 22,000 gallons. $60 we usually do not drain. Has not been empty for 7 yrs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Yes filling in with dirt. Have a good friend who has been threatening to do it for years. I think he is getting serious.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got caught in a pop up thunderstorm on my way home from work, rai ed sp hard I had to pull over because I couldn't see, then the hail started. My truck is going to the body shop, hood will probably get replaced, everything else is ok, one dent on the top of one fender. Quarter size hail and bigger, real jagged edge stuff, I couldn't get off the freeway. I was one mile from home. Blow the pic up and you'll see how big the hail was. I cant believe my damage wasn't worse or the windshield didnt break.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well that really sucks

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung

Yup, that sucks.

We had hail like this while on vacation a few weeks ago in the Black Hills. Insurance adjuster is coming next week to check out the top of our van.



 

As much as I cringed at our van getting pummeled, it was neat to watch from under the safety of the porch of our cabin. It hit the ground or whatever else it hit so hard that much of it shattered/exploded when it hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I got caught in a pop up thunderstorm on my way home from work, rai ed sp hard I had to pull over because I couldn't see, then the hail started. My truck is going to the body shop, hood will probably get replaced, everything else is ok, one dent on the top of one fender. Quarter size hail and bigger, real jagged edge stuff, I couldn't get off the freeway. I was one mile from home. Blow the pic up and you'll see how big the hail was. I cant believe my damage wasn't worse or the windshield didnt break.
> View attachment 167965



That's weird, it only hailed on the side of the road.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Yup, that sucks.
> 
> We had hail like this while on vacation a few weeks ago in the Black Hills. Insurance adjuster is coming next week to check out the top of our van.
> 
> View attachment 167966
> 
> As much as I cringed at our van getting pummeled, it was neat to watch from under the safety of the porch of our cabin. It hit the ground or whatever else it hit so hard that much of it shattered/exploded when it hit.
> 
> View attachment 167967



FOOOORRRRRRREEE!!!!


----------



## ripjack13

Having a good day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Started rear brakes the other night and finally figured out I had a bracket/floating pin issue. Finally got all the parts but also knew I discovered the hub seal was leaking......so, having never done this, talked to a buddy at work and decided to tackle. I am not a great mechanic.....if I have an experienced helper, I do okay, but I get nervous doing new things. But, thanks to YouTube, I dug in. (2500 Ram)

The nerve thing is this: did I get the hub tight enough. A little issue getting that heavy thing back up and the new seal up on the shoulder. But is it tight enough? Pretty sure it is not too tight.... also adjusted the emergency/parking brakes which were none existent. Strange....a drum brake inside disc brakes...... almost done, might need a few minutes tomorrow morning, would prefer to think about pen blank swap!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I got caught in a pop up thunderstorm on my way home from work, rai ed sp hard I had to pull over because I couldn't see, then the hail started. My truck is going to the body shop, hood will probably get replaced, everything else is ok, one dent on the top of one fender. Quarter size hail and bigger, real jagged edge stuff, I couldn't get off the freeway. I was one mile from home. Blow the pic up and you'll see how big the hail was. I cant believe my damage wasn't worse or the windshield didnt break.
> View attachment 167965



That sucks brother, glad you're okay and it wasn't worse.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Hanging out at Gruene Hall watching Larry Joe Taylor with my buddy Matt. We've been running together since we were 13, a good day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Herb G.

Well, last Tuesday, we went to the local Dodge dealer to get a master cylinder for my wife's car.
We went to pick it up yesterday, and the box they handed it to me in was not the box it should have come in.
It had at least 2 different shipping labels taped to it, so I knew something was up immediately.

I opened it up & found a dirty, used master cylinder in a dirty, oily plastic bag inside the box.
Someone had bought a new MC, and cleaned the old one up & put it in the box & returned it so they got a free MC. Then, the dealer tried to pass it off to me, figuring I wouldn't know the difference.
I handed it back to the parts guy & said "Try again."

He showed it to the parts manager & he said he'd order another new one. I think I will ask for a 25% discount for having to go back twice because they tried to pawn off a used MC on me.
I don't know which one is worse. The lowlife that returned a used MC, or the dealer that tried to pawn it off on me. 
My wife wouldn't have known the difference & I would have been livid if she brought that POS home with her, so I guess it's for the best I went with her to make sure she didn't get burned.

Since I opened the box right there at the counter in front of the guy, there was no question that it was used & we didn't bring back an old one instead. Moral of the story: Never trust anybody, especially when it comes to car parts. If I would have left before opening that box, they would have said I brought back a used one, no doubt about it.

It's pretty F'in low either way.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## SubVet10

Two weeks ago I had vacation booked, and end up burning an extra day because I got sick. I think my body saw an end and gave my the finger so to speak. It's 97* outside and I still have a jacket to keep from freezing. It was close to 8pm when the nurse comes in the room and heard her say 'awwww' because I am sacked out in the fetal position in the chair. I slept for two and a half days. We rent a cabin out in the hill country for Father's day, and to unplug from the world. I did not do much other than read or write while the kiddos swam and ran around half an acre. Then I come back to 350 emails and a couple talkings to from the boss about things slipping through the cracks. This week allergies attacked again. I have no idea how the amount of junk that has come out of my head and lungs was possible. Can't win. It's either 90+*F or 75 but the air is trying to kill you.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

I think it may be time for a new pair of sneakers....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

A little super glue and some duck tape and they should get you through the summer

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

It's summer, just pull the lace and tie the sole around your foot, like the Romans did back in the day!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

I got it fixed. Good as new....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## rocky1

It'll work for a little while. Had a kid working for us one summer that the sole was loose on his boot. He kept duct taping it up, and getting by, trying to hold off until he got to Bismarck to buy new boots. 

Had a bee yard washed away in a flash flood and we were picking up the remnants of bee hives along the shore of Lake Sakakawea. Mud got the better of his tape job, and ripped the sole clean off his boot. His brother and I were already laughing about him hobbling back down the hill looking for his boot sole, when he came up with the damn thing tied around his bare foot with the boot lace. That was too much! We both were in tears we were laughing so hard. It stayed on there somehow, and we finished clean up. Next day he had a new pair of boots!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Shuda used Gorilla tape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

ripjack13 said:


> I got it fixed. Good as new....



Should'a used this instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Herb G.

Well, this is the first day in a week I've been able to get out of bed without excruciating pain in my back.
I have had the worst spasms I've ever had in my life lately. I can't lay down, I can't sit up, I can't do much of anything with this pain.
It grabs me & makes it hard to breathe. It feels like I'm being crushed by some huge machine.
The bad part is I can't figure out what caused it, other than dragging a huge hamper of clothes up 2 flights of stairs about a week ago.

There have been several nights when I seriously considered going to the ER for some relief.
I am on pain management already & even those serious meds didn't touch this kind of pain.
I finally got about 14 hours of sleep last night, and it's let up enough so I can be out of bed for more than 2 hours at a time.
I would not wish this on my worst enemy.

I don't know what caused it, like I said, but I hope I never do it again.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Herb G.

Well, here it is a week later and... my brother came over & put the new MC on my wife's car last week.
It wasn't the problem. So, today it has to go to the shop. I am tired of her not having a safe car
and it's time to put an end to her driving a car that won't stop.
No matter what it costs, it's cheaper than a new car.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well not so good. Got called out last night about 8 after I had got off work. Had a missing 3 year old. Myself and another officer I work with, found her about 1AM in the river. She had drowned. Mom and boyfriend were arrested for felony child endangerment and a few other things. Were both high on meth when this happened. Charges may be upgraded.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## T. Ben

That horrible,how do you deal with seeing that kind of stuff,and don’t you get sick of dealing with garbage people all the time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


> That horrible,how do you deal with seeing that kind of stuff,and don’t you get sick of dealing with garbage people all the time?


Its guys like him that help get the garbage people off the streets. I'm sure he uses wood working to help deal with some of what he sees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> Its guys like him that help get the garbage people off the streets. I'm sure he uses wood working to help deal with some of what he sees.


I know,and I’m glad there’s guys like him that are willing to do that job,if woodworking can keep him going,more power to him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well not so good. Got called out last night about 8 after I had got off work. Had a missing 3 year old. Myself and another officer I work with, found her about 1AM in the river. She had drowned. Mom and boyfriend were arrested for felony child endangerment and a few other things. Were both high on meth when this happened. Charges may be upgraded.



That sucks Eric. You're a stronger man than me, I couldn't take that. That poor little thing, Bless her heart.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well not so good. Got called out last night about 8 after I had got off work. Had a missing 3 year old. Myself and another officer I work with, found her about 1AM in the river. She had drowned. Mom and boyfriend were arrested for felony child endangerment and a few other things. Were both high on meth when this happened. Charges may be upgraded.



Prayers buddy; for all involved..........grandparents, y'all as servants, everyone........OMG.......you just want to scream how can this happen yet we turn the page and it happens again....... Go make chips fly and turn up the music, or hug loved ones, ......heck, both.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thank you all. Yea it sucks. You learn how to deal with it but its never easy. Especially with kids. You use loved ones, family and friends, and we have a CISM team to help cope. Got about 3 hours sleep. My wife took the day off and we got out of the house to keep my mind busy. Went and got a couple bushels of peaches from a buddy of mine.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

"Drive into the country, gonna eat a lot of peaches." 

Been there a few times, luckily in most cases I did not know the families involved. When its close, it never leaves and stops by and blindsides you because something triggers it. If you need, you can always PM me Eric.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Mr. Peet said:


> "Drive into the country, gonna eat a lot of peaches."
> 
> Been there a few times, luckily in most cases I did not know the families involved. When its close, it never leaves and stops by and blindsides you because something triggers it. If you need, you can always PM me Eric.



Now you've got that song stuck in my head, thanks Mark!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> Now you've got that song stuck in my head, thanks Mark!



Figured it was up your alley... Would you rather a Dead Kennedys or Dead Milkman lyrics? No, we are on a happy kick. Just finished another 14 hour work day with only 3 more this week, so trying to stay positive....


----------



## Lou Currier

@Eric Rorabaugh sorry you had to deal with that...it always sucks more when it’s children. The things we have seen can’t be unseen! Stay strong and hug the family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

I am honored to have people who are willing to take on the task that most are not be able to deal with. Stay strong my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It's nothing different than a lot of other people here have done. Whether it be law enforcement, military, fire/rescue or just everyday people stepping up. Thank you all. I'm the one honored, to belong to a great group here at WB that stands behind each other!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah... Spent 18 years on volunteer fire department, 10 years in volunteer ambulance squad, and saw more ugly sh1t in 4 years driving wrecker than all the other combined. Picked up a Chevy Blazer one time, 2 kids ejected, critical condition life flighted out, 10 am weekday morning both adults in the vehicle were drunk on their ass. Sometimes you truly have to wonder. 

Picked up a be truck wreck, 2 bodies pinned under the cab, one thrown clear. Driver was swatting at a bee flying in the cab. These guys all worked in bees all day long, sheer stupidity. 

I understand where you're at brother, honestly don't know what to say, except there's nothing we can do to stop all of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Eric spoke thusly....


Jeebus. You guys have balls of steel to deal with that stuff. I have friends in the FD who had to quit after 35 years on the job because of chit they saw on duty.
I'll spare you guys the gory details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow. Stupid people are everywhere. 
I have a best friend on the town fd. And 2 brother in laws on the pd. The stuff they talk about is crazy.

I'm glad to hear you can overcome the visuals. Some guys can't deal with. And that's sad too.

+karma to you Eric....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Wow. Stupid people are everywhere.
> I have a best friend on the town fd. And 2 brother in laws on the pd. The stuff they talk about is crazy.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you can overcome the visuals. Some guys can't deal with. And that's sad too.
> 
> +karma to you Eric....



Marc, you never really overcome the visuals, you just learn how to compartment them. Sometimes it doesn’t take much for them to come to the surface. Like Eric eluded to though, it’s the ones involving kids that haunt you the most. One of the worst I probably saw was a group of people watching a guy burn to death in a car wreck and no one made any attempt to save him prior to our arrival. He was still alive when we got there. Got him out a little to late.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## T. Ben

All I can say to you guys is thanks,and here’s to you guys!!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Wow. Stupid people are everywhere.
> I have a best friend on the town fd. And 2 brother in laws on the pd. The stuff they talk about is crazy.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you can overcome the visuals. Some guys can't deal with. And that's sad too.
> 
> +karma to you Eric....




Oh... That's an understatement! Folks were saying there was a woman arrested down here a few days ago for Reckless Endangerment of a Minor. She was transporting a swimming pool on top of her SUV, driving down the road; had put the kids in the pool to hold it down! 

You don't overcome them, I can still see the bee truck wreck plain as day, and that was 30+ years ago. Didn't know either of the guys in it, but it was still too close to home, bodies were faceless in a matter of days; mind shut that part out. Still had ugly dreams on occasion, just didn't have eyes staring at me anymore.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Folks were saying there was a woman arrested down here a few days ago for Reckless Endangerment of a Minor. She was transporting a swimming pool on top of her SUV, driving down the road; had put the kids in the pool to hold it down!



I saw that on the news. There's no words to express how stupid she is for doing that.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Herb G. said:


> Well, last Tuesday, we went to the local Dodge dealer to get a master cylinder for my wife's car.
> We went to pick it up yesterday, and the box they handed it to me in was not the box it should have come in.
> It had at least 2 different shipping labels taped to it, so I knew something was up immediately.
> 
> I opened it up & found a dirty, used master cylinder in a dirty, oily plastic bag inside the box.
> Someone had bought a new MC, and cleaned the old one up & put it in the box & returned it so they got a free MC. Then, the dealer tried to pass it off to me, figuring I wouldn't know the difference.
> I handed it back to the parts guy & said "Try again."
> 
> He showed it to the parts manager & he said he'd order another new one. I think I will ask for a 25% discount for having to go back twice because they tried to pawn off a used MC on me.
> I don't know which one is worse. The lowlife that returned a used MC, or the dealer that tried to pawn it off on me.
> My wife wouldn't have known the difference & I would have been livid if she brought that POS home with her, so I guess it's for the best I went with her to make sure she didn't get burned.
> 
> Since I opened the box right there at the counter in front of the guy, there was no question that it was used & we didn't bring back an old one instead. Moral of the story: Never trust anybody, especially when it comes to car parts. If I would have left before opening that box, they would have said I brought back a used one, no doubt about it.
> 
> It's pretty F'in low either way.


you should see the amazon returns that my local auction house gets. many times the a-hole has put the used/defective/broken/old one in the box and sent it back. the guy there told me they even once got a used cat litter box with fully used cat litter in it. on may occasions the item is sent back to amazon after the buyer took the parts they needed off the item and then return it like it's new. One company, i know, that deals in amazon returns out of LA, processes up to 700 semi loads a month of returns like that from amazon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike Mills

Had a good day. I think. I didn't hear any OMG's anyway.
Had to have a heart MRI and that was a royal pain. Guess it will be about a week before I hear from my doc.
On the bright side they ask what music I wanted to hear and I said 50' & 60's. I now know it takes 27 songs to have an MRI so I learned something new.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hope it comes back good news for ya Mike!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Herb G.

Herb G. said:


> No matter what it costs, it's cheaper than a new car.


Well, for anyone interested, here's the update.
We took it to a local Goodyear store & had the brakes fixed.
The rear brake lines were rusted completely out, and the hoses on all 4 wheels were shot.
My brother replaced the pads, shoes, rotors & drums last year, along with the MC a week ago or so
so we knew it wasn't any of that stuff.
It took them 6 hours to fix it, and it's got a 2 year, 24,000 mile nationwide warranty on it now.
That's a big relief for my wife for sure.
It wasn't all that bad, considering what all they did to the car.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mine was great! Daughter came up for most of the day and brought my grandson. Made bbq and homemade chips. Loved having them here. My daughter and I went and picked some wineberries and blackberries for her to make smoothies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Mine was great! Daughter came up for most of the day and brought my grandson. Made bbq and homemade chips. Loved having them here. My daughter and I went and picked some wineberries and blackberries for her to make smoothies.
> 
> View attachment 168658



Cute baby Eric, that's an awesome day!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10

Took the 8y/o to a 16th & 17th century firearm exhibit at the Natural Science Museum. The level of art and talent these guys had...... Unfortunately son was not as impressed but I hope that was mostly because it was well below 70 deg F in the danged museum and we forgot our jackets. And it was near lunch time so we went and had ginormous burgers; and a nap: at least until the dog went nuts barking at a squirrel.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Wasn't worth a damn... Trying to catch up mowing, after rebuilding tail wheel on the bush hog (_cobbled together with $85 in wrong parts from implement store_,_ ordered $85 worth of right parts_), changing $90 worth of hydraulic and transmission oil plus $20 filter, (_and pull pick up screen and clean it_), changing motor oil and filter (_$22 worth of oil, wrong oil filter on hand, screaming trip to town at 9 pm to get right one after several phone calls to find it, $22 worth of oil filters, picked up a spare_), changing air filters (_there's 2 of them, another $38_), got most of my stuff mowed, was down mowing on the neighbor's goodies this afternoon and cut a rear tire... 

Cheapest one I've found so far is $450! I'm not impressed!! About ready to put up a fence and buy a herd of goats!

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## rocky1

Well, it got better today, my daughter-in-law texted to inform me grandchild 5, the first to carry on the Thomas name, is scheduled to arrive end of January!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## T. Ben

Congratulations grandpa @rocky1

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well it wasn't too bad. Took the newer officers up in the mountain looking around on the ATV's and UTV's. Got to see this beautiful thing. Decent size for around here. Messed with it for a while then left him to go about his merry way.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

That guy is absolutely gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Not too bad. Sitting here at the easternmost point in the US, Lubec, Maine. Having crab cakes and fried shrimp while looking out on the bay.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Eric Rorabaugh last time I was in Maine I ate lobster for breakfast lunch and dinner. Also some of the best calamari I ever had.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

The guy sitting across from me had lobster. Made me think I ordered the wrong thing when I seen his!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I had to bring out my redneck for this weekend. The wife bought a pool and set it up. I told her it wasn't flat enough to fill it up. 
Did she listen?



 

Nope. So I parked my truck in front of the low side to keep it from spilling over. I put a piece of plywood wrapped in a blanket in between.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 3


----------



## ripjack13

And, I just moved the truck so I didn't have to in the morning....


 

5000 gallons gone in less than 60 seconds....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Not too bad. Sitting here at the easternmost point in the US, Lubec, Maine. Having crab cakes and fried shrimp while looking out on the bay.
> 
> View attachment 169016



Wow! At the very edge of 'merica!
Did you drive up there or fly?
If you drove, on the way home, I'm in Connecticut. And I have cold beer....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

That smee....





@Eric Rorabaugh


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> That smee....
> 
> View attachment 169020
> 
> @Eric Rorabaugh


So who's the other gold star?


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> That smee....
> 
> View attachment 169020
> 
> @Eric Rorabaugh


There's a few geocaches around you -- go get them


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Drove but I don't know which way we're coming back.


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> So who's the other gold star?



My brother....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> There's a few geocaches around you -- go get them
> 
> View attachment 169028



I don't do that stuff....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

Days are getting better. 4 gallons of the light wall color, 2 gallons of the dark wall color, 2 1/2 gallons of ceiling paint later and we're calling it a day for a while. We still have my office, our two craft rooms (normal folks would call them bedrooms), the bathroom, the laundry room, and our bedroom/bathroom to do - but all of those have normal ceilings so my wife can handle most of that. There's a bit of second coat of the edging to do as well, but we're pretty much done with the main part of the house. It's all open floor plan so once you get started you just have to keep going.

It does get a little thrilling when you're edging the 13ft wall/ceiling over the stairway to the basement. Other than that it was mostly just tedious and there's way too much of that wall and ceiling that are beyond my wife's comfort zone when it comes to height.

Two of the walls (the tall ones) I think were the original color with the house so were last painted about 16 years ago. When you got up close you could see that the accent (darker) walls had been, over the years, some sort of green, gold, and salmon. Luckily the gold was the last color as I don't think I could lived here for 3 years before painting otherwise :)

So now I'll get some shop time back, and some time for some electronic projects as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A few weeks back I had to renew my d.o.t. medical card, Ipassed but I had some trouble reading the eye chart and that has never happened before. So I made an appointment with an eye doctor for a complete exam. Yup it's time for glasses. I have used readers since I was about 50 but this is the first time that my distance vision was affected. My readers need to be stronger too. So I made it to 59 before I needed glasses but now I need bifocals. Oh well, not the end of the world. At least getting older now we can get new parts! Lol.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> A few weeks back I had to renew my d.o.t. medical card, Ipassed but I had some trouble reading the eye chart and that has never happened before. So I made an appointment with an eye doctor for a complete exam. Yup it's time for glasses. I have used readers since I was about 50 but this is the first time that my distance vision was affected. My readers need to be stronger too. So I made it to 59 before I needed glasses but now I need bifocals. Oh well, not the end of the world. At least getting older now we can get new parts! Lol.



Finally joined with the rest of us!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Yup it's time for glasses.



Welcome to the club.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Finally joined with the rest of us!





ripjack13 said:


> Welcome to the club.


I made it farther than anyone else in my family, lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Last 2 - 3 times I did my DOT physical eye test, I've found that lighting on the chart plays a huge roll in whether you pass the test or not. Trip before last there was a higher wattage bulb in the hallway where the chart was, vision was 20/15; last trip we started with light out, couldn't read the chart, when I said something about the hallway being dark, the nurse apologized and turned the light on. What was probably a 75 or 100 watt bulb, previous trip, was now a 40 watt bulb and the hall was dimly lit. That time I came in at 20/25.

Sister's old man was complaining about lighting on the chart last time he was in for his as well. 

Obviously having seen the optometrist you needed help Greg, but for the benefit of others, if the chart is dimly lit make them find a different location, or turn more lights on if you can't see it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

@rocky1
It was an eye opener for me!
Not only did my distance vision degrade but my up close vision got worse. 
So now I have to decide, 2 pairs of glasses or just suck it up and get the bifocals?


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> @rocky1
> It was an eye opener for me!
> Not only did my distance vision degrade but my up close vision got worse.
> So now I have to decide, 2 pairs of glasses or just suck it up and get the bifocals?



Get the bifocals brother, go transitions. Takes a bit to get used to but much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have the progressive types. It doesn't have the line like bifocals. Takes a bit to get used to em. But theres no line in the middle to surprise me when i look down. Like walking down steps.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm used to wearing readers and looking over the top of them to see regularly so the bifocal line I dont think is really going to bother me if I go that route. I dont want to spend a fortune on glasses either, the transitions would be cool though, especially on my motorcycle


----------



## Lou Currier

woodtickgreg said:


> @rocky1
> It was an eye opener for me!
> Not only did my distance vision degrade but my up close vision got worse.
> So now I have to decide, 2 pairs of glasses or just suck it up and get the bifocals?



Go with the progressive lenses, you will like them much better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

I misspoke Greg, i meant progressive instead of transitions.


----------



## ripjack13

Transitions is the name brand of the automatic tint in the lens.
They have cheaper version of it at eyebuy direct, it's half the price, and seems just as good.
All it is, is just a coating on the lens. It wears off after about 2 years.


----------



## ripjack13

I've had this pair for about 3 years. The tint is wearing off, but these are my bang around glasses now. 
I love this style!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

And my camo rayban look a likes...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Having wonderful day.... 

$2500 worth of queens shipped UPS yesterday, they have standing orders to hold them so they aren't bouncing around on the truck all day. Office gal had to take kids to daycare, said she'd stop at UPS and pick them up. Got there 8:25, told her that were sitting on the dock, couldn't get them until 9am, "that's there policy". She was going to just walk back and get them, but was told "someone would have to scan the di-ad and they wouldn't release them until 9."

So she came to office and when I got there I had to go 18 miles back in there too get the queens. I get there 10 am they still don't have trucks loaded and gone, stopped in office but the three yo-yos in there are too important to help me. Told me they were back on the dock. So I go back and find queens, dumbasses in brown uniforms everywhere, no one would bother stopping to help. Grabbed my box and started out, started to pass one and suggested they might want to scan that before I left with it. So he finally found someone to scan my package. 

Now trying to set up nucs between rain showers. One minute the sun is shining, the next it's pouring rain.

Tomorrow is supposed to be worse.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## CWS

woodtickgreg said:


> A few weeks back I had to renew my d.o.t. medical card, Ipassed but I had some trouble reading the eye chart and that has never happened before. So I made an appointment with an eye doctor for a complete exam. Yup it's time for glasses. I have used readers since I was about 50 but this is the first time that my distance vision was affected. My readers need to be stronger too. So I made it to 59 before I needed glasses but now I need bifocals. Oh well, not the end of the world. At least getting older now we can get new parts! Lol.


I got my first pair of glasses on the day president Kennedy took office, so I think you have done well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> A few weeks back I had to renew my d.o.t. medical card, Ipassed but I had some trouble reading the eye chart and that has never happened before. So I made an appointment with an eye doctor for a complete exam. Yup it's time for glasses. I have used readers since I was about 50 but this is the first time that my distance vision was affected. My readers need to be stronger too. So I made it to 59 before I needed glasses but now I need bifocals. Oh well, not the end of the world. At least getting older now we can get new parts! Lol.



Got my first pair of glasses when I was in 3rd grade. Probably should have had them before that.

However, since I am very near sighted and was a quiet kid and read a lot, no one noticed. Since I was the good kid in school I was always seated near the back of the room. When the teacher asked to answer a question on the board and I told her didn't know the answer (even though she knew I did know it) she told me to come forward until I could read it. I got in front of the front row of desks, read the question, and gave the answer.

She called my mom that afternoon.

So it was in the fall and I got my first pair of glasses. My mom asked if I should wear them when I was outside playing. They responded "Only if you want him to know what the top of a tree looks like." :)

It was quite amazing on the way home. It was after dark and cars had their lights on. Tail lights were actual round circles with edges! I'd never seen such a thing in my life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Funny you should mention the trees... Wife just took the grandniece in for glasses. Was discussing it with the gals she works with at the bank, and one of them said she 8 - 9 years old when she got glasses, same deal, couldn't see in school, and never realized trees had leaves until that day.


----------



## rocky1

Well, we finished up the yard of bees we were working this afternoon. Weren't real happy after the deluge while I was posting the previous post. Went out, broke the first hive apart, set the top half down, turned around and my right knee was brown and really painful all of a sudden. Probably 30 bees on it, all stinging it, at one time. Had to get serious with the smoker for a minute, and get their attention. Apparently had a little nectar flow before the rain because they were playing nice, after the rain it took about 20 minutes and they started picking at each other, which doesn't improve their dispositions any. 

Got down to the last pallet and thunder was getting closer and closer. Trying hard to get done, but it was not to be... Two of us were going back together with the next to last hive, when the bottom fell out again. We were soaked with sweat by that point anyhow, humidity was 99.9% all afternoon, working in a little round clearing surrounded by trees, so not a lot of breeze, and it was 85 while I was sitting in the truck when it was raining, so something exceeding 90 when the sun was out. But, at any rate, none of us even bothered going to the truck when it started raining, just picked up, got the truck ready to tie down, waited for the worst of it to blow over, then worked the last two hives in the rain. 

Loaded up our nucs, went up the road a few miles and set them off, back to the honey house for the queens and a tray of feed, 1/4 mile from the shop we passed the UPS man headed north to deliver somebody's package... at 5:49 pm. And, that would be why we go to town to pick the queens up!!

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## TimR

Last Saturday my wife called me to say she had no water. Ugh! I shut off power to the well and checked static level (normally about 200 ft down). Ran momentarily and heard sucking sound at vent hole in cap. Dry well. Ye old pebble drop got splash at about 25 seconds which is pretty close given errors in the method to depth of pump at 600 ft. The well itself is 800 ft deep, so those familiar with deep wells know costs involved and for a well only a couple years old, and one that was also fractured to obtain 1.5 gpm! 
Doom and gloom set in, I called well drilling company and they walked me thru checking for leaks. So, this well serves both my workshop and our house, with cutoffs to both. The good news is it looks like we have a leak somewhere along a 200 ft run between house and well, and no leaks to shop, so meanwhile we have water in the shop, which has a studio sized apt above where we lived for 1-1/2 years while house was built.
Hope to have someone out Friday to excavate and fix...which sucks, but not as much as replacing a well.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Herb G.

Bad day today. Found out someone hacked my Paypal account, and my bank account too.
Had to close my bank account & open a new one. Third time in 2 years, thanks to Paypal.
My bank is at fault this time because they did nothing to contact me, and my local branch gave me a print out saying so.
They stole a little over $500 from me, it's going to take my bank 30 days to replace it, and Paypal 6 to 9 months to investigate it.
My bank hit me for $250 in overdraft charges, they only cancelled $105 of it so far.

Since it's now a criminal matter, I can't access my bank account for 30 days, which sucks.
Good thing my wife backs me up when this stuff happens.
It's becoming too common for my liking & I hope the low life scumbag gets what's coming to them.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## rocky1

Could have been a repeat of yesterday, but local weatherman suggested that Wednesday was going to be a wet one, with a chance of showers pretty much all day long. Got up this morning, it was cloudy at 6:30, wasn't any better by the time I got to work. Told the boys we were going to feed the ones we worked yesterday, had a couple dead ones that had some bees, and a couple nucs short of bees, so we picked those up and shook the bees in the needy ones. Went and dropped off pallets for the next batch we pull. Then went to lunch a few minutes early, back to the shop after lunch; every time we got on the road I encountered a light mist somewhere in the 3 - 4 miles up and down the road. 

Looked at the radar, looked at the clouds, looked at the satellite pictures, told the boys, "I am not doing a repeat of yesterday pulling nucs!" Had a few hives we'd split couple weeks ago, that needed some room, and the other half of those needed some feed, so I sent the boys to do that, while I unloaded and reloaded the truck, and straightened up the mess they had going on under the shed. Maybe some day I will figure out why the established pile over there is not a good place to stack anything, we simply HAVE TO START A NEW PILE some damn place else... EVERY TIME THEY UNLOAD THE TRUCK!

Got the mess cleaned up, truck ready to go, just needed to tie it down, when the bottom fell out. I was under the shed so it didn't matter. Checked my phone and the boys had called with questions a few minutes earlier while I was on the forklift, so I called them and got that sorted out. Asked if they were getting wet, and he said it was barely sprinkling. Suggested he might want to find high gear, it was subject to be really wet in a few minutes. When they got back to the shop it was pretty much reminiscent of yesterday, said maybe worked 3 hives after hanging up the phone, and the bottom fell out. They were soaked before they could get to the truck, so they just finished up again. 

At least I was dry this time!

Around 4:30 - 4:45 it was so dark the yard light was on. Good steady rain, with occasional down pour mixed in. Wife said it had literally flooded just a few miles south of us. Water in one little creek down the road was backed up on the highway. That's not Normal!! It backs up there, but not on the highway. Been cutting cypress along the creek downstream, and I'm guessing they have the channel screwed up, stuff floated up and backed up, or both, creating problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

This was at first light in the US while we were in Maine.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Herb G.

An update on the other day: My bank had the balls to charge me overdraft fees because the money stolen exceeded my balance.
So far, they have charged me over $600 for NSF fees. They can charge what they want, getting paid is another story.
It looks like I'll have to call my lawyer and get the firm involved on this one.

Banks suck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

You should have your attorney charge them a fee for processing each transaction and allowing your money to be stolen. It's essentially a breach of contract, failure to perform. We all put our money in the bank because we've been led to believe that it is safer than keeping it at home, maybe you need to hold them accountable and remind them that they are supposed to provide security for your money.


----------



## Lou Currier

Herb G. said:


> An update on the other day: My bank had the balls to charge me overdraft fees because the money stolen exceeded my balance.
> So far, they have charged me over $600 for NSF fees. They can charge what they want, getting paid is another story.
> It looks like I'll have to call my lawyer and get the firm involved on this one.
> 
> Banks suck.



That’s why I don’t use banks...I use credit unions. Been hit three times by the thieves and have never had a problem recovering my money. They are also very good at spotting it and stopping it before it gets too bad. Been with a CU since the early 80’s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR

TimR said:


> Last Saturday my wife called me to say she had no water. Ugh! I shut off power to the well and checked static level (normally about 200 ft down). Ran momentarily and heard sucking sound at vent hole in cap. Dry well. Ye old pebble drop got splash at about 25 seconds which is pretty close given errors in the method to depth of pump at 600 ft. The well itself is 800 ft deep, so those familiar with deep wells know costs involved and for a well only a couple years old, and one that was also fractured to obtain 1.5 gpm!
> Doom and gloom set in, I called well drilling company and they walked me thru checking for leaks. So, this well serves both my workshop and our house, with cutoffs to both. The good news is it looks like we have a leak somewhere along a 200 ft run between house and well, and no leaks to shop, so meanwhile we have water in the shop, which has a studio sized apt above where we lived for 1-1/2 years while house was built.
> Hope to have someone out Friday to excavate and fix...which sucks, but not as much as replacing a well.


Today is a good day! A couple guys came up from well drillling outfit (Wilson Well) and had a hole excavated in about 15 minutes to validate our line into the house had cracked. They added a loop to help give some room to flex, and had things tidied up in short order! Pressure checked all good. Yea, no more carrying gallon jugs to bathroom to flush!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

A couple weeks ago our wood turning club had the summer picnic at one of the member’s homes. He said bring money this year, he was cleaning out. What a score. Started at $5 per block and then after I paid up he dropped it to $2.50........ smart a$$. Anyway, nice of him, and some great pieces. Hope the pics show. A lot of ash and aspen.

Well, guess I will have to add photos from my phone....why aren’t they showing up on the iPad......

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

Holy moly. Nice heist.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good day so far, I went and took a premployment drug test this morning. Came home and mowed the lawn before it got hot. Then I mounted my birthday present tool bag on my bike. I was going to put it on the back of the seat but it interfered with the rear rack.

 So the handlebars was a nice place to mount it. 


 

 Then I put my next project up on the work stand, itll get a full tune up, it's a friends bike. It's a very cool vintage amf firestone bike, made by Cleveland welding company, it has an Omaha bicycle license on it that is secure by a wire and lead tag. Very cool old bike.



Just had some lunch and now I'm relaxing on the couch with a couple of kitties.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR

woodtickgreg said:


> Good day so far, I went and took a premployment drug test this morning. Came home and mowed the lawn before it got hot. Then I mounted my birthday present tool bag on my bike. I was going to put it on the back of the seat but it interfered with the rear rack.View attachment 169252 So the handlebars was a nice place to mount it.
> View attachment 169253 View attachment 169254 Then I put my next project up on the work stand, itll get a full tune up, it's a friends bike. It's a very cool vintage amf firestone bike, made by Cleveland welding company, it has an Omaha bicycle license on it that is secure by a wire and lead tag. Very cool old bike.
> View attachment 169255
> Just had some lunch and now I'm relaxing on the couch with a couple of kitties.


Very cool bikes. Seems like I remember getting a license for mine that I sent away for with my name on it or something like that. It seems like the quality was pretty good back then don’t know now the way that things are. Cool that you’re keeping these vintage beauties alive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Known I have had an issue with my atv winch, then tried to really use it a few weeks ago and yep: problems. Winch will kick out of gear under load. Well, that is pretty worthless. Housing is cracked. Lever just spins. Not sure if housing/clutch worth replacing or buying a replacement.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Buy replacement... Look at Smitty Built - 4wheelparts.com

Reasonably priced, better warranty than warn, and a bad ass winch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Yesterday was a good day all around,went and picked up a couple of tool boxes full of tools for a $100,took the wife and step boy out for lunch,we won $300 on pull tabs,and picked up a not quite full pickup load of walnut from a friend.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


> Yesterday was a good day all around,went and picked up a couple of tool boxes full of tools for a $100,took the wife and step boy out for lunch,we won $300 on pull tabs,and picked up a not quite full pickup load of walnut from a friend.


What no pics?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> What no pics?


Oops,I posted them in a different thread. Here you go.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

If you got those boxes for $100 you stole them! Very cool.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> If you got those boxes for $100 you stole them! Very cool.


I did get them for $100, could have got them for free but after seeing that they were both loaded with tools i felt I had to give home something,so I gave him the $$ and my favorite pen.

Reactions: +Karma 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

How in the world could you have gotten them for free?!!!!


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> How in the world could you have gotten them for free?!!!!


Some things are better off unsaid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> How in the world could you have gotten them for free?!!!!


The guy is moving and had to be out by today,he works with my step son. He has been recently,don’t know how recently, put into a mobility scooter,don’t know why for sure, but he can’t work on cars and what ever anymore. So he just wanted the stuff gone and was giving away a bunch of stuff. With that being said,the boy has a buddy who is learning to work on his own cars,off of you tube,but doesn’t have much for tools,so I’m going to put together a kick ass beginners box of tools for him.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Wildthings

T. Ben said:


> The guy is moving and had to be out by today,he works with my step son. He has been recently,don’t know how recently, put into a mobility scooter,don’t know why for sure, but he can’t *wirk on cats* and what ever anymore. So he just wanted the stuff gone and was giving away a bunch of stuff. With that being said,the boy has a buddy who is learning to work on his own cars,off of you tube,but doesn’t have much for tools,so I’m going to put together a kick ass beginners box of tools for him.


I've always heard that if a cat has the wirks it's best to do a cat scan on it first before continuing,,,,,

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## T. Ben

Wildthings said:


> I've always heard that if a cat has the wirks it's best to do a cat scan on it first before continuing,,,,,


 That’s the second time I haven’t caught that typo, but when doing wirk on cats I recommend leather welding gloves.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike Mills

It's a good day.
Always a good day when you spot these fellows before you step on them on the way to get the newspaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ooohhh purty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Mills said:


> It's a good day.
> Always a good day when you spot these fellows before you step on them on the way to get the newspaper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 169557



He's harmless. He aint gots no head.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert

So the painting saga continues. The main part of the house is done and we were going to wait on the other rooms.

Then a desk came up on Nextdoor and my wife has been wanting to replace my desk. Of course, before putting the new (to us) desk in we should paint first. So my office is now painted as well. The desk is moved in. Cables have been re-routed.

Here's a side topic. Colors. What's up with colors?

We have a two tone scheme. The original 2 tone scheme was some sort of a light yellow and a darker gold. Flat. Last painted about 2010. We now have a satin paint job and our two colors are Heavy Cream and Creamy Mushroom (these are the Behr color names.)

The Heavy Cream is not surprising. It's what you would expect. That damn mushroom, though, just messes with my mind. My wife calls it taupe - a brown grey. When it sits in the small 1 gallon bucket I can see the brown in it. When I wash out the bruch I can see the brown in it. When it dries on the outside the 1 gallon can I can see the brown in it.

On the wall? Nothing but grey. No brown at all. Not even a speck. My wife and daughters/daughters-in-law of course say it's brown. One son has no idea as he's color blind, the other son/sons-in-law haven't chimed in as they haven't been over since it's been painted.

It's just odd how it just changes color on me. It's like that internet dress or shoe picture :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Uh oh....brake line decided to burst.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Got my baseplate installed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today is my first day of a week off vacation, I went and took a road test for a new job, I passed. I'll be driving a tanker hauling fuel, something new for me. I figure there's never any slow downs in fuel like in other jobs. It felt good to get back in a big rig again. I'll be driving locally, training starts in 2 weeks. 


 
Then I found a listing on craigslist for free retaining wall blocks, going to take the recently rebuilt trailer and pick them up. 


 

There's like 400 of them so I'm thinking at least 2 trips maybe more, I'll see how the trailer squats with a heavy load in it. Been a good day so far!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

Congratulations on the new job,i can hardly wait for the day I can get out of a truck!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Congratulations Greg. I’m hanging onto my CDL in case I ever need it. I doubt I will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

William Tanner said:


> Congratulations Greg. I’m hanging onto my CDL in case I ever need it. I doubt I will.



I held onto mine for 12 years after I stopped driving, finally gave it up. I'll never drive a rig again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

Mike Mills said:


> It's a good day.
> Always a good day when you spot these fellows before you step on them on the way to get the newspaper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 169557


Pen Blanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Guys, I have been in and out of rigs for many years, I've driven just about everything. Driving is what I do, I'm happiest in a truck and on the road. Over the road long haul isn't for me anymore so I only look at local work now. I like being home everyday with my Betty, my pets, and my own bed and shower. But I do love driving. This is just another chapter in the book or feather in my cap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

woodtickgreg said:


> Guys, I have been in and out of rigs for many years, I've driven just about everything. Driving is what I do, I'm happiest in a truck and on the road. Over the road long haul isn't for me anymore so I only look at local work now. I like being home everyday with my Betty, my pets, and my own bed and shower. But I do love driving. This is just another chapter in the book or feather in my cap.



I had a grandfather and four uncles who were long distance drivers. They loved being on the road almost as much as their wives loved them being gone.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


> Congratulations on the new job,i can hardly wait for the day I can get out of a truck!!


I got about 8 years before I can do that. But I really do enjoy being a truck driver. I may not do this long, dunno gonna give it a go and see if I like it. The money sounds good and it may open up other doors for me. I never put all my eggs in one basket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

Heard the mail truck a bit ago. Guess I’ll mosey down and pick up the daily pile of hearing aid advertisements. Also picked up loud and clear when she asked if I wanted to head to Texas Roadhouse for catfish. Beat her to the car. Taste buds also working well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty and I started setting blocks today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Nice to leave work, have dinner before wife goes to her night shift, then to shop to forget work. Not wood shop tonight, started replacing atv winch. Why is it when I start these projects I fail to clean off a work bench......

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> I got about 8 years before I can do that. But I really do enjoy being a truck driver. I may not do this long, dunno gonna give it a go and see if I like it. The money sounds good and it may open up other doors for me. I never put all my eggs in one basket.


My eggs have been in this basket for 20yrs+ in some form or fashion,started out lumping furniture,air freight,ready mix and now intermodal for the last 13yrs. I’ve had enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm at vocational testing today. This is the second time doing this. Very boring.....


----------



## rocky1

Did you study for the test?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

I did. I brought my resume so i could remember where i worked and from when to when....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I got all dressed up for this thing to look professional and decent, and the chick working there is in a tank top and yoga pants.
So much for that....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> I got all dressed up for this thing to look professional and decent, and the chick working there is in a tank top and yoga pants.
> So much for that....


I hope she was worthy of wearing a tank top and yoga pants.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> I hope she was worthy of wearing a tank top and yoga pants.



well....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

Well, a few weeks ago, I posted about my Paypal getting hacked.
I closed my bank account so they couldn't access it anymore.
Then I removed my credit card as backup for PP.
I kept seeing new charges on my new bank account, but they couldn't access it because my old one was closed & they didn't have the new number.
So, I walked into the bank again yesterday & it's pretty hard for them to avoid you when you're there in person. I spoke to the same person I spoke to before & they pulled up my account.


I closed my PP account too. Too bad, because I had it for 22 years.


----------



## T. Ben

Herb G. said:


> Well, a few weeks ago, I posted about my Paypal getting hacked.
> I closed my bank account so they couldn't access it anymore.
> Then I removed my credit card as backup for PP.
> I kept seeing new charges on my new bank account, but they couldn't access it because my old one was closed & they didn't have the new number.
> So, I walked into the bank again yesterday & it's pretty hard for them to avoid you when you're there in person. I spoke to the same person I spoke to before & they pulled up my account.
> It seems someone at PP asked someone they knew at my bank to open my account so they could charge my account again. My bank frowns on illegal activity, so they referred it to their internal legal office.
> 
> The person I met before closed my old account again & made it irreversible this time.
> They also gave me $100 for my trouble. I took it out immediately.
> Now all I have to do is wait for their investigation to finish so I can get my money back.
> 
> Before I forget, I closed my PP account too. Too bad, because I had it for 22 years.
> 
> I have never heard of PP being able to open a closed bank account so they could attempt to take funds from it. Has anyone else ever heard of this?


I have never heard of anything like that,the person at the bank should have known better. I have never had any problems with pp either,hopefully you reported this to pp also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

T. Ben said:


> I have never heard of anything like that,the person at the bank should have known better. I have never had any problems with pp either,hopefully you reported this to pp also.


I told PP about it & it fell on deaf ears. All they told me was I couldn't close my account because there were pending charges.
Once I closed my old bank account again, I came straight home & closed my PP account before they could react.

This has made 3 times in the last 2 years I've had problems with PP & they refused to do anything about it.
So, now they're really screwed because they can't charge anything ever again.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Wow,I hope I never have to deal with that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> well....



Walmart fairy


----------



## Herb G.

T. Ben said:


> Wow,I hope I never have to deal with that.


Believe me, it's given me an ulcer dealing with this crap. I might still have to hire a lawyer to get it straightened out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

My day was going just fine until I read this.
I'll just leave this here.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/elderly-couple-found-dead-murder-111900428.html

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So sad. We can't help the elderly but can help all these lowlifes than can work as good or better than I can!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, and then they want to give ILLEGAL ALIENS health care coverage, while penalizing Americans for not having any.

The entire health care system is absurd at this point. No disrespect to the doctors among us, I realize you guys are not the problem, but the system is seriously F---ed UP. Niece and her old man are expecting their second child. Have excellent insurance, he's in the medical field, harvests organs for transplant, just completed his masters in Hospital Administration. She was a manager at LensCrafters until recently hanging it up to be a full time mom. Although I think she still has some nature of job with them that she does from home.

With their insurance, which damn sure isn't the cheap variety, I think he said they're paying close to $1500 a month for the 2 of them, they will pay $14,000 in deductibles and co-pays to have this child. AFTER paying $18,000 a year for insurance.

But, the retard working for me, who won't show up for work on time, makes 25 - 30 hours a week religiously, is uninsured because he can't afford insurance, although he's driving a newer vehicle than the 2 college grads with high dollar jobs, is also expecting his second child, with second mother, and the government will pick up 90% or more of the tab for their delivery. 

And, that is somehow supposed to be equitable and fair???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> So sad. We can't help the elderly but can help all these lowlifes than can work as good or better than I can!


Yeah, Eric, my friend, get this. We have to pay over $1600 a month health insurance and jump thru hoops to get our meds thru pain management these days.
Yet, in B'more, they hand out opioids to junkies like it's candy every day for free. Which my hard earned tax dollars pays for.
They do nothing, except steal, rob, and kill people because they don't get enough dope. There was a cop that was just killed there recently because he tried to keep a junkie from robbing a Dr. working there.
And they get their dope for free.

Can someone please explain that to me so I can understand it?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well on a better note, the weather was beautiful here today, low humidity and a nice breeze and in the low 80s. So Betty and I loaded up the cruisers and headed to a local metro park on lake saint clair. Absolutely beautiful day to be riding bikes by the water.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea, we see it all the time.


----------



## Gdurfey

Great weekend. While wife is with daughter in law about to have her first, and our first grandchild, I continued to clean up our 5 acres. Limbing up trees and mowing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, started yesterday at 11:30 a.m., got home at 8:30 this morning and went back out at 1:00 and just got home. Another officer and I got a good one off the street. Got a bunch of meth, dope, pills, other drugs, illegal guns, other illegal weapons, money and some other stuff. Then had to process everything. I'm tired and going to bed. Got tracking team training tomorrows.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## rocky1

You supposed to be chasin possum poachers, not pill pushers!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Went fishin today. I Caught a big ol pike using a mepps #4.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Looks like fresh fish for dinner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Looks like bait!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Just found this and although not in budget I think I need to jump in it for a $1000. Including all incra fence stuff 

Boy I hope someone is being lazy this morning and sees this

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, talked to my Woodcraft friend, went back and looked again and am passing. I bet the saw is great, but actually too much of the fence is gone once I was given a clue. Bummer, no rails and such, no miter gauge, etc. 

Oh well, wasn’t ready to spend that money anyway. He also has a Powermatic shaper, model 27. But that certainly isn’t on the list right now.......

Boy, do I ever get excited about things like this.......and I usually buy too quickly.


----------



## rocky1

Miter gauge is a matter of how much you want to spend at Incra. Couple hundred bucks will get you a really nice miter gauge. Can't imagine the fence rails being real expensive. The saw is worth that without the accessories. Might be able to talk Incra out of a set of rails for a reasonable price. Can't ever tell... 

https://incra.com/table_saw_fences-tsls_fences.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

I had a 66 and it is an awesome saw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

House on the next block over from me had a garage sale, same address as my house, lol. I saw a kennedy top tool box in the driveway so I skidded to a stop to check it out.
Scored the box for $25.00


 
This box will sit on top of another kennedy tool box in my metal shop.


 This model sells new for between 4 and 500 dollars.


 And I scored a whole tub of klingspor sand paper for $20.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice grabs Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

Back on June 4th, I wrote about my lawn tractor catching on fire.
My wife froze up, etc. I had to wait until today (almost 3 months later) for the weather to be decent enough for me to work on it.
I cleaned out a bunch of dried grass that was packed up under there, and fired the old girl up.
It didn't want to start because it's been sitting so long, but it did start on the first try.
Nothing major was damaged under there. Some paint burned off the mower deck, but the belts & other stuff was still fine.
I was mildly surprized, and very glad it turned out to be OK after all.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Ice afternoon NOT sitting on my tail after work. Oil changed in bike and ready for an anniversary trip next week. I am very lucky to have a lift, nice not to have to get on concrete for jobs like this.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> Ice afternoon NOT sitting on my tail after work. Oil changed in bike and ready for an anniversary trip next week. I am very lucky to have a lift, nice not to have to get on concrete for jobs like this.
> 
> View attachment 170883
> 
> View attachment 170884


A lift is on my wish list. I had an 02 wing like yours, mine was illusion blue, was a great bike! Been looking at a Yamaha fjr 1300........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Interesting day so far... 

Crackhead neighbor was on the local pen's road crew, and of all places they brought him up here to the Creek, where he grew up in the woods, to mow and weedeat. He decided he was tired of prison food, or wanted to go see his sister for a little conjugal visit (yeah they are known to have done that) and he took off. So we have had law enforcement parked every half mile on the highway for 5 hours now, wandering all over the woods, parked by the dozens in a few places. Dogs are out, news crews are here, 40 car loads of law enforcement at least, not having any luck finding him so far. Suspect he hit the creek, went to river. They figure he's heading home, 6 miles away. I'm guessing he probably crossed river and went South if they haven't caught him by now. 

Local crazy stopped wanting help moving 2 pallets of corn at the country store. He's WAAAAY out there at times. This morning his other personality was jumping in and out of things about every other minute. One minute calm as could be, next minute throwing things, cussing swearing, raising hell, next minute back to calm, polite, laughing, joking. Oh Boy!!!

And, hurricane forecast has gone from tropical depression headed our way maybe, to category 3 hurricane, and shifted track more northward, our way. So at this point it's batten down the hatches, fill the gas cans, buy propane, ice, get the generators running, etc, etc. 

On a positive note they're in the process of cleaning power lines, and the crews were in my yard most of the morning trimming trees too. 

Needless to say bee work ain't gettin done!

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Interesting day so far...
> 
> Crackhead neighbor was on the local pen's road crew, and of all places they brought him up here to the Creek, where he grew up in the woods, to mow and weedeat. He decided he was tired of prison food, or wanted to go see his sister for a little conjugal visit (yeah they are known to have done that) and he took off. So we have had law enforcement parked every half mile on the highway for 5 hours now, wandering all over the woods, parked by the dozens in a few places. Dogs are out, news crews are here, 40 car loads of law enforcement at least, not having any luck finding him so far. Suspect he hit the creek, went to river. They figure he's heading home, 6 miles away. I'm guessing he probably crossed river and went South if they haven't caught him by now.
> 
> Local crazy stopped wanting help moving 2 pallets of corn at the country store. He's WAAAAY out there at times. This morning his other personality was jumping in and out of things about every other minute. One minute calm as could be, next minute throwing things, cussing swearing, raising hell, next minute back to calm, polite, laughing, joking. Oh Boy!!!
> 
> And, hurricane forecast has gone from tropical depression headed our way maybe, to category 3 hurricane, and shifted track more northward, our way. So at this point it's batten down the hatches, fill the gas cans, buy propane, ice, get the generators running, etc, etc.
> 
> On a positive note they're in the process of cleaning power lines, and the crews were in my yard most of the morning trimming trees too.
> 
> Needless to say bee work ain't gettin done!



Hope they catch him and the weather misses you Rock! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Called off search, said his knowledge of the area was good enough he could elude them for days. Issuing warrant for his arrest, put out a BOLO. And, they all went home.

He isn't really dangerous, just needs to be shot on sight to put him out the world's misery.

Isn't 30 yet... 
- Grand Theft
- possession of meth
- possession of paraphernalia
- violation of parole
- sex with a minor
- violation of parole
- violation of probation
- possession of meth
- possession of paraphernalia

Stole his deceased father's guns and tried to pawn them, while the family was at the funeral home. Mother wouldn't press charges. State wouldn't push the possession of firearms by a convicted felon.

- possession of meth
- violation of parole
- violation of probation
- possession of meth

And, now we add escaping from prison, and eluding and evading the law. 

He's worth less than his weight in cow sh!t and they probably spent $10,000 looking for him today. POS spends more time in court than half the judges in the county. And, he's the type that he's never going to get any better. 

Hoping he doesn't want to go back bad enough that he'll go far far away and stay gone.


----------



## rocky1

Well a smart man, would have run far far away. But, if this moron was smart, he wouldn't spend all his time in jail. 

Sister-in-law came in tonight, said there is all sorts of law enforcement and EMS at the beeyard down the road. Started not to go, but nosy women couldn't stand it; had to know what was going on. So I rode down there. It's our bunching yard for loading semis, have about a 1/2 acre parking lot there, room either side for bees. I get up there, 2 EMS units parked in the road ditch, entire parking lot is full of law enforcement, including the SWAT truck. I'm talking backed in side by side around 3 sides, half dozen units and the SWAT truck in the middle. 

Pulled up behind the EMS units in the ditch, got out and started walking up, was getting a "you're not welcome here" look or two. Saw the SWAT unit, I told them I'd heard they were all up there, and I didn't know if someone got bee stung and died in the bee yard, or what was going on, but seeing the SWAT unit, I knew exactly where they were going; to have fun, and to haul the entire damn bunch of them back there in. Then they got friendly, and started laughing, and talking to me. 

45 minutes later text from my sister contained screen capture from the CCSD message board, indicating that he had been caught back there, right down the road from his house, in a shed, in the neighborhood crack dealer's backyard. He was taken into custody without incidence. 

Hopefully, they found something to cart the crack dealer off while they had the warrant. He's got an 8' wood fence around the property so it's hard to watch him. Neighbor says he can smell the bat guana cooking all the time, has offered to let them use his drives, parking spots, game cameras, coffee pot, swing on the front porch, think he even offered to fix them breakfast if they wanted to sleep on the couch, to get rid of the guy. At minimum he's facing harboring a fugitive, and aiding and abetting charges, although I'm sure he'll deny knowing he was in there, that he must have crawled under the gate. 

Moron is facing 7 years in the pen, with no chance of parole, according to the paper today; on top of the current time he's serving.


Now the question is... Did someone find him attractive and desirable, and their affections toward him weren't mutual after he dropped the bar of soap? 
Or, did some drug dealer he screwed over in one of his many plea deals, get thrown in jail with him, and he was running for his life? 

Oh well... Neighborhood is all happy again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Was going to change the oil in my car this afternoon. Went to get my car ramps out of the shed. Gone. Nowhere to be found. Oddly, nothing else missing. But my ramps? Gone. Never felt like I needed to lock the shed before - even when we've been out of town. There's now a lock on the shed.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung

Well, the lost has been found. Someone I know borrowed them - tried to ask about borrowing them, but I wasn't home. Guess I'm crawling under the car this afternoon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

I woke up freezing this morning. I came downstairs & the t-stat was stuck on "ON".
It was set on 72*F, and the temp was 64*F and the a/c was still running.
I thumped it with my finger & it snapped off. I guess I'll need to change the batteries later today
when I can find some. Helluva way to wake up, that's for sure.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Take 2 viagra, and pretend you're 20 years old again; it'll warm up directly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Making a special treat today. Homemade all natural vanilla ice cream. Simple ingredients, heavy cream, 1/2 & 1/2, eggs, real vanilla extract, and stevia for a sweetener. It's delicious and very rich and creamy, better than any ice cream from the store.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Making a special treat today. Homemade all natural vanilla ice cream. Simple ingredients, heavy cream, 1/2 & 1/2, eggs, real vanilla extract, and stevia for a sweetener. It's delicious and very rich and creamy, better than any ice cream from the store.
> View attachment 171547


I bet it is!! But HEBs new 1905 Vanilla is the closest I've ever tried. Jose Altuve says it best in the commercial


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Of course you would have to bring up an Astro. And believe one to beat it all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A few weeks ago I started a new job as a fuel hauler. It wasn't really for me, and I didnt like the areas I had to go to for fuel deliveries, really bad parts of Detroit. I usually kept my back to the truck so I could be aware of what was going on around me.
Then I got a call from a company that I applied to 2 years ago. They said the had an opening if I was still interested. So i took the physical, passed the background check and i started today, it's more to my liking, flatbed steel hauler making deliveries to shops.


 
Its 4 miles from my house and has just enough overtime to get a decent paycheck but have a life also.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Congrats Greg. Good things come to good people!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

Not bad day overall today. I went to the pain clinic & my Dr. is moving away in 2 weeks.
He finally raised the dosage of my meds before he left. I've been asking them for 2 years to raise them because they just don't give me enough.
I guess when he saw the x-rays of my spine that were taken last week, he decided I wasn't joking all this time about my back hurting like sin.

My wife & I went to the local bakery because of a cake I saw on Facebook & told her about.
She took one look at it & bought it on sight.
It's a caramel apple pie filling topping on a maple vanilla cake, with buttercream frosting.

Here's a picture of it for drooling purposes.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I hardly eat sweets but man does that look good!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Herb G. said:


> Not bad day overall today. I went to the pain clinic & my Dr. is moving away in 2 weeks.
> He finally raised the dosage of my meds before he left. I've been asking them for 2 years to raise them because they just don't give me enough.
> I guess when he saw the x-rays of my spine that were taken last week, he decided I wasn't joking all this time about my back hurting like sin.
> 
> My wife & I went to the local bakery because of a cake I saw on Facebook & told her about.
> She took one look at it & bought it on sight.
> It's a caramel apple pie filling topping on a maple vanilla cake, with buttercream frosting.
> 
> Here's a picture of it for drooling purposes.
> 
> View attachment 171671



I'm diabetic but I think I would risk slipping into a coma, that looks dang good!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Herb G. said:


> Not bad day overall today. I went to the pain clinic & my Dr. is moving away in 2 weeks.
> He finally raised the dosage of my meds before he left. I've been asking them for 2 years to raise them because they just don't give me enough.
> I guess when he saw the x-rays of my spine that were taken last week, he decided I wasn't joking all this time about my back hurting like sin.
> 
> My wife & I went to the local bakery because of a cake I saw on Facebook & told her about.
> She took one look at it & bought it on sight.
> It's a caramel apple pie filling topping on a maple vanilla cake, with buttercream frosting.
> 
> Here's a picture of it for drooling purposes.
> 
> View attachment 171671



Oh my goodness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Unfortunately, my day was not as good as Herbs. 

My shoulder is getting much better, so I was back to ripping out the shop floor. Got near the west house foundation and discovered some large tunnels under the brick. They were about 3+ inches diameter and about 36 inches long. they all went on a southerly direction. When they neared the south wall of the shop, the tunnels started downward about 18" or more. I decided to run some water into the holes and shovel sand in with the running water to fill them.

The water had run over 10 minutes and the holes were still dry. I grabbed a stick and started poking it in the moist dirt, and would hit more holes, sometimes down about 18" again. All of a sudden a pissed off creature jumped out of the hole, started to charge me, and then abruptly turned and headed outside. I was expecting a Kangaroo rat, but instead it was a large grey squirrel. All I could think of was the time another squirrel actually charged me before I put it out of it's misery. 

I was up in the North Kaibab above the Grand Canyon hunting Kaibab Squirrels. The pelts are beautiful, black body with a touch of red running along the spine, tufted ears and a solid white tail. That coloration is only in the North Kaibab. Anyway, I saw this guy in a tree, jumped out of my truck, and walked towards the tree and stopped about 15-20 yards from it. The squirrel started to keep the branch it was on between him and me, but I took a shot with my 12 gauge. He jumped up from being hit and ducked in behind the branch it was on. I moved a little and had another shot at him. I hit it again, but he managed to stay on the branch. I took another shot, but didn't see any thing resembling a hit. 

I fired off the 3 shells allowed by law, so I reached in my pouch to get some more. While reloading my gun, the squirrel actually started running towards me. I was about 15 yards from it when he stated his charge, and by the time I fired off the last round, it was about 8 yards from me. I think it wanted to scare the crap outa me. I ended up gaining a lot of respect for pissed off squirrels. I give them as much room as they think they need, but not under my house nor my shop. 

After encountering the squirrel, I went to lunch. When I got back, I started running the water again. After about 20 minutes, the holes started filling up. I went out to the faucet to turn it off, and the patio floor collapsed under me. Those damn squirrels were mining under the sowest corner piling that supports my house. Tomorrow I'm gonna have to probe under it to see if it's sitting on ground or air. They removed over a full wheel barrow load of dirt. It's under my house , and 3 weeks ago, that part under the house was level like it was back in 92 when I bought the place. 

This floor renovation is becoming the Job From Hell....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

The cake turned out to be a vanilla/apple spice cake, with a maple buttercream frosting, and a caramel apple topping between the layers, and on top of it too.
It is delicious. Sort of a cross between a caramel apple, an apple spice cake, and a maple glazed donut.
Best cake I've had in 30 years.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Strange weekend this has ended up being.
The other day my uncle (my dad's only brother) fell and broke his hip. I called him, and he sounded great. Just like the old school Marine he is, he's pissed off he has to be in there. He said, Just give him his cane and he'll be fine.... Then, He Had a partial hip replacement on Friday. So it was a little worse than he thought.
My grandson had his 8th birthday on Saturday. Had a great time out to dinner with family. Japanese hibachi. Good stuff.
My cousin called me this morning to tell me my uncle was not doing well.
Today, is my neices birthday. So there was a party going on. More family....
Got home from the party, and My fish, admiral Akbar unfortunately succumbed to the ich. So he's buried in the backyard now.
I Just got off the phone with my cousin, she told me my uncle had passed a few minutes ago. His heart had enough. He had coded 4 times since this morning. The last one was the last.
My Mom, and 2 brothers are the only blood related family he has. My cousin who called was from my late Aunts first marriage before she met my uncle.
He never had kids, but treated hers as they were his own. He was a good man and a great Marine.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I hate to hear that Marc. Thoughts and prayers to the family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

That's sad, Marck. You know what they say about old Marines and death. "They just move on to better place."........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Strange turn of events for sure Marc, take some solice in knowing he is in a better place than we are. Peaceful wishes and prayers to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Sorry to hear that Marc. Sounds exactly like how my FIL passed a few years back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Sorry for your loss Marc, that's never easy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Truly sorry to hear that Marc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I finally got my truck into the body shop to take care of the hail damage, they have been crazy backed up with hail damage cars. I have to say that I was blown away with the level of the repair, it's better than new! I had over a hundred dents in the truck, all fixed with paintless dent repair. I really didnt think it was possible. It's so nice to see my shiny truck again without all the dents. I'm very happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I finally got my truck into the body shop to take care of the hail damage, they have been crazy backed up with hail damage cars. I have to say that I was blown away with the level of the repair, it's better than new! I had over a hundred dents in the truck, all fixed with paintless dent repair. I really didnt think it was possible. It's so nice to see my shiny truck again without all the dents. I'm very happy


 ????


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> ????


Sorry, got home late. Pic wont really do it justice anyway. Let's just say its dentless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

Well, I torqued my back 4 days ago carrying a mule pack load of laundry downstairs to the basement for my wife.
It has begun hurting more each day. I took a hot shower last night & it only made it worse.
It feels like someone twisted my spine with a big pair of pliers.
It hurts so bad, I'd cry if it would help. The heating pad won't touch it for more than 30 mins after I use it.

Then, my Mom called me around 9 PM & told me my Uncle Matt died yesterday afternoon.
Not a great week around here so far. And it's only Wednesday.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## T. Ben

I hope the rest of the week gets better for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

On way home from having my nasal septum straightened and a handful of polyps from each side. Oh joy. Won’t be in shop for about a week I suppose. Hoping breathing improves and regain better sense of smell. In the meantime, a bit of discomfort and will be sleeping in recliner.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

TimR said:


> On way home from having my nasal septum straightened and a handful of polyps from each side. Oh joy. Won’t be in shop for about a week I suppose. Hoping breathing improves and regain better sense of smell. In the meantime, a bit of discomfort and will be sleeping in recliner.



Hope you feel better soon Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

TimR said:


> On way home from having my nasal septum straightened and a handful of polyps from each side. Oh joy. Won’t be in shop for about a week I suppose. Hoping breathing improves and regain better sense of smell. In the meantime, a bit of discomfort and will be sleeping in recliner.



Might take several weeks for your smeller to kick back in...play it safe and follow Dr. orders...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

Giant steps are what you take walking on the moon.
I hope my legs don't break walking on the moon.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> Giant steps are what you take walking on the moon.
> I hope my legs don't break walking on the moon.



Po-leace be careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

This is more of a "How's your week been?" post. 

Sunday afternoon my parents arrived from Michigan to watch our boys for the week while my wife and I went away, just the two of us. We got back home late last night, in time for my parents to hit the road back home this morning before mom has to be back to work on Monday.

My wife and I enjoyed exploring Minnesota's North Shore - the area of Minnesota along Lake Superior. This week involved camping, hiking, waterfalls, walking along beaches, good camp food, stops at a few breweries, relaxing, campfires, and the like. Was an awesome trip - and the first vacation my wife and I have had that was just the two of us since before our sons were born. So it was very nice to get some time away with my wife. A few highlights in picture form:

There were lots of waterfalls.

















This last one is on the border with Canada - that's Canada on the other side of the river (and in the right side of the pic.)





There was good food, mostly cooked on the campstove, a little bit on the campfire.













There was beer, courtesy of stops at three different breweries.





And there were burls. Saw numerous pine burls at the state park in which we camped. This, the largest of them, we spotted while hiking Friday morning before hitting the road toward home. For scale, the trunk of the tree is about 12" across.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> This is more of a "How's your week been?" post.
> 
> Sunday afternoon my parents arrived from Michigan to watch our boys for the week while my wife and I went away, just the two of us. We got back home late last night, in time for my parents to hit the road back home this morning before mom has to be back to work on Monday.
> 
> My wife and I enjoyed exploring Minnesota's North Shore - the area of Minnesota along Lake Superior. This week involved camping, hiking, waterfalls, walking along beaches, good camp food, stops at a few breweries, relaxing, campfires, and the like. Was an awesome trip - and the first vacation my wife and I have had that was just the two of us since before our sons were born. So it was very nice to get some time away with my wife. A few highlights in picture form:
> 
> There were lots of waterfalls.
> 
> View attachment 172169
> 
> View attachment 172171
> 
> View attachment 172174
> 
> View attachment 172176
> 
> This last one is on the border with Canada - that's Canada on the other side of the river (and in the right side of the pic.)
> 
> View attachment 172175
> 
> There was good food, mostly cooked on the campstove, a little bit on the campfire.
> 
> View attachment 172168
> 
> View attachment 172170
> 
> View attachment 172173
> 
> There was beer, courtesy of stops at three different breweries.
> 
> View attachment 172167
> 
> And there were burls. Saw numerous pine burls at the state park in which we camped. This, the largest of them, we spotted while hiking Friday morning before hitting the road toward home. For scale, the trunk of the tree is about 12" across.
> 
> View attachment 172172



Those burls looked like spruce. What kind of pine was it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Those burls looked like spruce. What kind of pine was it?


Mark, I know Spruce is considered a pine, but your reply is classic. I'm gonna chuckle every time I see a response like that. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs

My day was pretty good. At 8 AM, the concrete truck showed up, my helper was about 20 minutes earlier, and I got my lathe room floor poured. Now, in 7 days, my lathe will be put back in where it really belongs instead of my trailer at a friends place. It's been 32 days since I pulled it out of the room for the ill fated Waco trip. I'm dreading plugging it in as my luck hasn't been very good lately. But, I'm antsy to do something. It's gonna be a long week................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mark, I know Spruce is considered a pine, but your reply is classic. I'm gonna chuckle every time I see a response like that. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)



I guess, they are both in the same family. But under that thought, an apple burl and black cherry burl could be called Rose burls or a Mappa burl could be called a willow burl and the list goes on. Apologize for knit picking, but also asked a legitimate question. I was thinking 'Norway' spruce even though red, black and white are possibilities. Seeing the European raspberry (wineberry) blanketing the ground just adds more question.

Still great pictures and what sounds to be a great time.


----------



## Sprung

Mark, I honestly don't know what it was - it could very well have been some sort of spruce as well. Pine and spruce were both plentiful. I didn't get a close enough look at this one to know for certain - I stopped just long enough mid-hike to get that pic. The ones within my campsite certainly were some sort of pine, so I had assumed this was some sort of pine as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

It all started last weekend......and about 3 years ago. I sold a 2000 Wrangler and now wife said we would consider a Jeep again if it were purple. Fast forward to last weekend, one was sitting on the car lot and I pointed it out. We were headed home and she asked if I could make the turn. Well of course......

It is used and really built! Think it must have belonged to an RV guy looking at a few of the accessories. It is already lifted with big tires, so I suggested we find some take offs (since so many in Colorado do this) which would lower it a bit and hopefully make it a bit more economical in the long run. But I did want to keep the larger wheels for some trips. Saturday we found a set of original wheels, great tires, etc. 

Home, I started doing the switch along with a few other simple add-ons and thought I was doing good......until I messed up some new wheel locks. Made a mess of things.......ugh. Then to find out (learning opportunity ahead.....) on the way to dinner, going down the driveway it went click, click, click.......ugh number 2. 

Parked it, came back after dinner, jacked it up (yes, it was driving me nuts) and discovered a suspension link was hitting the wheel balance weights....... whatever brand suspension lift requires a different wheel offset than the original wheels.......I hate lessons like this, especially the $$$$$$ part of the lesson (yes, will relish them on Craigslist and should come out on it, but.....). So, back to swapping out those wheels again, dealing with those messed up wheel locks. Thanks to a neighbor, I learned a trick he learned a long time ago. Should have gotten pictures but didn’t. All good that ends well, lessons learned, grateful for opportunity to learn lessons (really am.....after my frustration let up and I got the locks off). 

Guess I can call it a CrossFit workout.... oh....part of the original deal, she wanted purple, I wanted Rubicon. Ready for the Colorado back country, look out trout!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Congrats! Sounds like a win-win...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

Last Wednesday, I posted that I had hurt my back. I finally went to the Dr. on Friday & it turns out I sprained it.
Since I never sprained my back before, I didn't know it can hurt like this.
I have since turned my left ankle & have been hobbling around on a gimpy foot for 5 days now.

I hope my injuries have finished for the year.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Not day but weekend. Was gone for training all weekend. On Saturday night they have a swap meet. Ended up coming home with 300 extra dollars in my pocket from turkey calls and pens

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## rocky1

Gdurfey said:


> It all started last weekend......and about 3 years ago. I sold a 2000 Wrangler and now wife said we would consider a Jeep again if it were purple. Fast forward to last weekend, one was sitting on the car lot and I pointed it out. We were headed home and she asked if I could make the turn. Well of course......
> 
> It is used and really built! Think it must have belonged to an RV guy looking at a few of the accessories. It is already lifted with big tires, so I suggested we find some take offs (since so many in Colorado do this) which would lower it a bit and hopefully make it a bit more economical in the long run. But I did want to keep the larger wheels for some trips. Saturday we found a set of original wheels, great tires, etc.
> 
> Home, I started doing the switch along with a few other simple add-ons and thought I was doing good......until I messed up some new wheel locks. Made a mess of things.......ugh. Then to find out (learning opportunity ahead.....) on the way to dinner, going down the driveway it went click, click, click.......ugh number 2.
> 
> Parked it, came back after dinner, jacked it up (yes, it was driving me nuts) and discovered a suspension link was hitting the wheel balance weights....... whatever brand suspension lift requires a different wheel offset than the original wheels.......I hate lessons like this, especially the $$$$$$ part of the lesson (yes, will relish them on Craigslist and should come out on it, but.....). So, back to swapping out those wheels again, dealing with those messed up wheel locks. Thanks to a neighbor, I learned a trick he learned a long time ago. Should have gotten pictures but didn’t. All good that ends well, lessons learned, grateful for opportunity to learn lessons (really am.....after my frustration let up and I got the locks off).
> 
> Guess I can call it a CrossFit workout.... oh....part of the original deal, she wanted purple, I wanted Rubicon. Ready for the Colorado back country, look out trout!!
> 
> View attachment 172248
> 
> View attachment 172249




@Kenbo - will now have to venture to Colorado for the first ever Wood Barter Off Road Jeepin Excursion!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G.

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 172354


That place is right down the road from where I live.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

I took a long ride today to go see my Mom. I enjoyed a nice cigar on the way, and since my wife wasn't with me, I didn't have to hear her jabber about
my "stinking cigar" on the way. We got our first rain here in over 6 weeks, and it was kind of nice to drive in the rain & enjoy a decent cigar for a change.
All in all, not a bad day. 

So far.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Herb G. said:


> That place is right down the road from where I live.



Wish I knew that beforehand. We could have met up.


----------



## Herb G.

ripjack13 said:


> Wish I knew that beforehand. We could have met up.


Yeah, that would have been great.


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Wish I knew that beforehand. We could have met up.



Anywhere near Stafford CT? Just learned my brother was there Saturday...


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Anywhere near Stafford CT? Just learned my brother was there Saturday...


Stafford is 25 minutes away....


----------



## Gdurfey

stumbled across this news story. maybe some of that wood you guys in Texas received could be contraband...........not sure........no, never......

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...protected-land-feds-say/ar-AAI6O8Q?li=BBnbcA1


----------



## Tony

Morons, hope they fry in prison.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Herb G.

Well, the weather here this year has been a bust. Hot, humid & just plain nasty all summer.
Since I'm on meds that don't allow me to be in direct sunlight, I've had to wait for the weather to cool off to do anything outside
around the house. Yesterday was that day. 
So, my wife & I got out and started cutting down 18' tall holly bushes.
( I *knew* I should have taken before & after pics, but I was busy.)
Anyway, these things had grown up to the gutters and blocked all the windows on front of the house.
I was going to trim them back & my wife said, "Just cut those damn things down."

So, I did. Right down to the ground. I will take some pics today so you guys can see how tall they were.
I also had to get my 30 year old push mower going, which required removing the housing on top of the engine
to access the carb cover underneath. Even that long ago, they didn't want you to be able to fix your own mower.
I had to spray some ether (starting fluid) in the carb to get it going. It might be old, but it still runs.

I also cut the grass again for the last time this year. We still have years of neglect to catch up on around here, but it's a start anyway.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Not real sure yet could be a long afternoon... 

Finally got a return phone call, and an address, so I'm going to look at this, and try to figure out how to tie it all on the back of the truck to bring it all home. You don't even want to know what he's asking for it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Probably free knowing your luck. Or trade for some honey and beeswax.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

rocky1 said:


> Not real sure yet could be a long afternoon...
> 
> Finally got a return phone call, and an address, so I'm going to look at this, and try to figure out how to tie it all on the back of the truck to bring it all home. You don't even want to know what he's asking for it!
> 
> View attachment 172610
> 
> View attachment 172611


what type of wood?


----------



## Mr. Peet

rocky1 said:


> Not real sure yet could be a long afternoon...
> 
> Finally got a return phone call, and an address, so I'm going to look at this, and try to figure out how to tie it all on the back of the truck to bring it all home. You don't even want to know what he's asking for it!
> 
> View attachment 172610
> 
> View attachment 172611



Nice mixed bag there. I'm likely lacking a sample of the burled wood so let me know what it is and how much for a box so I can get a check written....


----------



## Mr. Peet

@Courtland 

Today I had lunch with Trent Bosch, Graeme Pridle and Melissa Englar. Trent asked me to tell you, Courtland, to give him a call to stop by. He wants to see some of your work if you're willing to share.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland

Wow very cool I am curious to know what brought you to the subject of me? Also do you live in colorado because I though you lived in pa. I would love to go to trents studio and or just talk to him how do I get ahold of him?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Courtland said:


> Wow very cool I am curious to know what brought you to the subject of me? Also do you live in colorado because I though you lived in pa. I would love to go to trents studio and or just talk to him how do I get ahold of him?



He was at the Mid Atlantic Symposium today, in PA. My kid is in Gillcrest, CO so Trent said to stop over when we are out. I asked him if he knew you, and he did not, but would like too. I'll see you get numbers in 2 weeks.


----------



## Courtland

Sweet thank you


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's cool!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Probably free knowing your luck. Or trade for some honey and beeswax.



Wasn't quite that sweet, did trade $15 worth of honey for transfer on 2 shotguns I bought on-line in auction last weekend on Friday though.

$200 for the entire load!




vegas urban lumber said:


> what type of wood?



Water Oak - all one tree. Dude runs a farm maintenance company in the hobby farm area down around Ocala. Tree pruning service is part of that operation. Said he's seen a lot of Burls on trees over the years, but this one had the most burls he'd ever seen on a single tree.




Mr. Peet said:


> Nice mixed bag there. I'm likely lacking a sample of the burled wood so let me know what it is and how much for a box so I can get a check written....



Was a couple cedar trees on the bottom, but he has market for those locally, and both were hollow inside, so I wasn't real interested in them although the one had a few fist sized burls/galls on the upper trunk. Thought about asking, but we were having trouble finding enough room to put all of this on the truck!

Whole load is Water Oak Mark, if you need a sample just say the word, and put your checkbook away. Finally cooling off a little down here and I hope to get in the shop and get caught up on all the things I'm behind on.

Was definitely an experience... Got there and he had somehow broke his pickup with 24' gooseneck behind it right in front of the gate. Tough time squeezing through. Got in there, and we had to go get his backhoe 4 - 5 miles away to load it. Hired man didn't disconnect power on the backhoe, and batteries were dead. No jumper cables of course. 4 - 5 phone calls and 2 stops later we found jumper cables. Got back and jumped it off, he lifted the bucket and front tire was about flat. So he performed backhoe magic, extended the boom in rear and lightened the front end up, limped back to where we found cables, called ahead and they had compressor running, so we aired tire up, dropped cables off, and away we went to load wood.

Got backed in, piece behind cab is all of 7 ft. long, probably close to 4 ft. in diameter, about 3/4 of it is wrapped in burl. Started piling the remainder on, one piece fell off the other side, of course it rolled down in front of the tire up against trailer on other side. Piled the remainder on, moved the BIG piece behind truck, backed up, and got out around it. Managed to get it on the back, but had the one BIG piece left, and I elected to leave it. Pretty ugly load on the Duramax the way it was, had no where to stack it, and didn't really need another 800+ lbs on the load.





He insisted I at least cut the burl off, which was cool. Fired the saw up and knocked the big chunks off, one weighed probably 25 lbs, the other more like 70. First one was sweet, second made it all worth the trip! Mostly because I know what that GREAT BIG CHUNK behind the cab is going to look like when I cut into it, and OH MY!!





Almost makes me want to drive back down after the remainder of the one I left!!

Got to visiting with him as I was tying truck down, told him I'd save his address and if I found a real nice bowl in all of this, I'd run back down and give it to his wife. At which he said, hey wait a minute, I got something over here you can take home to yours. Said he has an old couple, both in their 80s that get cedar from him from time to time, and they build birdhouses. He trades them lumber for birdhouses, and gives the birdhouses to his customers. Said I wasn't going to believe this, they only charge $17 for these things. He was right, I was blown away! This birdhouse stands well over a foot tall, and is probably 8" square. Decorated with moss, sections of pine cone, pine straw, and cross sections of pine branch. Really cool!!



 


@Spinartist - Lee get me contact for the guys in Beverly Hills please. Told him there was a turning club down there in his neighborhood, that I couldn't believe no one else had called on this load of goodies. Said he'd had one other phone call, lot of messages wanting to know if it was still available, several text wanting to know if he could cut a half dozen off and send them pictures, but I was the only one that offered to come pick up the entire load, which is what he wanted someone to do. Club down there could have had a ton of fun with this, and he's only 25 miles from Beverly Hills.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Good things happen to good people Rocky

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

rocky1 said:


> Wasn't quite that sweet, did trade $15 worth of honey for transfer on 2 shotguns I bought on-line in auction last weekend on Friday though.
> 
> $200 for the entire load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water Oak - all one tree. Dude runs a farm maintenance company in the hobby farm area down around Ocala. Tree pruning service is part of that operation. Said he's seen a lot of Burls on trees over the years, but this one had the most burls he'd ever seen on a single tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a couple cedar trees on the bottom, but he has market for those locally, and both were hollow inside, so I wasn't real interested in them although the one had a few fist sized burls/galls on the upper trunk. Thought about asking, but we were having trouble finding enough room to put all of this on the truck!
> 
> Whole load is Water Oak Mark, if you need a sample just say the word, and put your checkbook away. Finally cooling off a little down here and I hope to get in the shop and get caught up on all the things I'm behind on.
> 
> Was definitely an experience... Got there and he had somehow broke his pickup with 24' gooseneck behind it right in front of the gate. Tough time squeezing through. Got in there, and we had to go get his backhoe 4 - 5 miles away to load it. Hired man didn't disconnect power on the backhoe, and batteries were dead. No jumper cables of course. 4 - 5 phone calls and 2 stops later we found jumper cables. Got back and jumped it off, he lifted the bucket and front tire was about flat. So he performed backhoe magic, extended the boom in rear and lightened the front end up, limped back to where we found cables, called ahead and they had compressor running, so we aired tire up, dropped cables off, and away we went to load wood.
> 
> Got backed in, piece behind cab is all of 7 ft. long, probably close to 4 ft. in diameter, about 3/4 of it is wrapped in burl. Started piling the remainder on, one piece fell off the other side, of course it rolled down in front of the tire up against trailer on other side. Piled the remainder on, moved the BIG piece behind truck, backed up, and got out around it. Managed to get it on the back, but had the one BIG piece left, and I elected to leave it. Pretty ugly load on the Duramax the way it was, had no where to stack it, and didn't really need another 800+ lbs on the load.
> 
> View attachment 172626
> 
> He insisted I at least cut the burl off, which was cool. Fired the saw up and knocked the big chunks off, one weighed probably 25 lbs, the other more like 70. First one was sweet, second made it all worth the trip! Mostly because I know what that GREAT BIG CHUNK behind the cab is going to look like when I cut into it, and OH MY!!
> 
> View attachment 172625
> 
> Almost makes me want to drive back down after the remainder of the one I left!!
> 
> Got to visiting with him as I was tying truck down, told him I'd save his address and if I found a real nice bowl in all of this, I'd run back down and give it to his wife. At which he said, hey wait a minute, I got something over here you can take home to yours. Said he has an old couple, both in their 80s that get cedar from him from time to time, and they build birdhouses. He trades them lumber for birdhouses, and gives the birdhouses to his customers. Said I wasn't going to believe this, they only charge $17 for these things. He was right, I was blown away! This birdhouse stands well over a foot tall, and is probably 8" square. Decorated with moss, sections of pine cone, pine straw, and cross sections of pine branch. Really cool!!
> 
> View attachment 172627
> 
> 
> @Spinartist - Lee get me contact for the guys in Beverly Hills please. Told him there was a turning club down there in his neighborhood, that I couldn't believe no one else had called on this load of goodies. Said he'd had one other phone call, lot of messages wanting to know if it was still available, several text wanting to know if he could cut a half dozen off and send them pictures, but I was the only one that offered to come pick up the entire load, which is what he wanted someone to do. Club down there could have had a ton of fun with this, and he's only 25 miles from Beverly Hills.



That is a nice birdhouse and yes, very affordable for what went into it. Sounds like 1985 pricing.

Water oak, _Quercus nigra_, I have a single sample with pith from a very small tree. So yes Rocky, I'm interested. It would be great to get a flat sawn sample and a 1/4 sawn sample along with a burled sample for the collection. Let me know and we will move forward. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

When I get to slicing and dicing it, I'll get them together for you Mark.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

Well got the truck unloaded. Was bit more of a chore than I expected as they were all tied together real nice and didn't want to move easy. 

The large burl I mentioned quietly hid behind the cab, looks something like this out in the open. I was guessing 1500 to 1800 lbs on the ground down there. John figured around 2000. Picking it up with that forklift that I spend countless hours every year on, for the last 15 years, having picked up everything it's capable of picking up, knowing it's limits, and knowing what the machine feels like at known weights... I'd give it closer to 2500 lbs. 



 



 

I believe the one above came off the tree right above the piece I left, which I wet the two pieces down that I trimmed off that so everyone could drool again. 

This one is about 3' x 2' and probably over 8" at it's thickest point, probably weighs close to 70 lbs. 



 

This little feller here, is maybe 25 lbs. 





Then there is an assortment tray to snack on off to one side that I need to get the pressure washer after, as they're all dirty and didn't want to clean up with just the hose. No the two above are not on the snack tray, they're on the pile next to one wrapped around a fork in a branch that's 24 - 28" in diameter. 



 

BIG CHUNK of burl on the left, rest of the goodies next to it on the right.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Spinartist

You're gonna need a bigger lathe!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

HOLY COW ROCK!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Cool forklift...........


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm speechless!


----------



## vegas urban lumber

went to the local charcoal and smoker wood guys place here in las vegas yesterday. he has a number of substantial sized piles of fruit tree orchard wood. the plumb burl crotch /stump sections intrigued me so i bought about a cord. they are mostly 18" long and 12" to 24" across. dried whole so the ends are checked but still holding together. cut a round and processed it to completion on top. looks like i'll have a lot of nice pieces. also got some crazy grain oak and two pieces of cherry crotch/burl

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Getting caught up 0n my turning sites while seemingly sequestered in Issaquah, Wa. Wife has some medical appointments tomorrow. Good hotel with bar and restaurant. Already homesick.


----------



## Herb G.

Nevermind.


----------



## rocky1

Gdurfey said:


> Cool forklift...........



The Hummerbee Rough Terrain Forklift is designed specifically for beekeepers, by A&O Forklift. Everyone was using the Swinger rough terrain forklift, and they decided it needed to be bigger to handle larger loads, which we don't need. Most companies you deal with what they offer, A&O listened to beekeepers and designed the Hummerbee, based off the Swinger, to fit our needs. Compared to the old 1600 swinger, Tire size was stepped up to give you more ground clearance and gain a little ground speed, high/low range transmission was added giving you more torque to push/pull trucks out, load cushion was added to lift side on the hydraulics, has a brake on the drive system so when you ease up or let off the drive pedal it stops now. You don't coast into things like you did with the Swinger. That one took some getting used too!! There were several stacks of bees about went off the end of the forks before getting accustomed to that.

Specs here... http://www.hummerbee.com/specs.html -

Ours would be an older Turbo II model, and it costs somewhere around $45,000, available in a variety of colors, and they'll color match your truck and custom paint for a price. They're not mass produced, just a small assembly line, to my knowledge only have one dealership nationwide in Douglas, Georgia. All sales are factory direct otherwise, they build to your request, takes about 6 months to get one, but they'll load up a semi load of them, and deliver it to your door. Dealer in Douglas is a Kubota Dealer, worked on enough of them that they decided to stock some parts, and got into the dealership thing.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

Gots me & Cindy a load of Norfolk Island Pine!!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You need to come up and see Tom and bring a couple of pieces with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You need to come up and see Tom and bring a couple of pieces with you.




Or you & the wife need to drive down & take another cruise & get some wood

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Spinartist said:


> Gots me & Cindy a load of Norfolk Island Pine!!
> 
> View attachment 172783



Fresh off the Frontier...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

I went in for a cat scan on my chest today. I've been having ungodly chest pains for 2 months now.
It goes clear thru to my back & it feels like a midget hacking their way out of my spine with an axe.

I hope it's clear & I don't have anything other than old age to worry about.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## William Tanner

Had a newer turner in the club over to turn a small ash platter. Fun all around.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

I thought it was starting out well. 
Moma Brink said the house is cold, let’s warm things up a bit.

so I got up and made a fire. 
Now I have to make my own breakfast

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Brink said:


> I thought it was starting out well.
> Moma Brink said the house is cold, let’s warm things up a bit.
> 
> so I got up and made a fire.
> Now I have to make my own breakfast
> 
> View attachment 173093


At least you have socks on. Two of those guys in Florida don't know what they are. i have to ask. What is that contraption on the floor?? 

It's 53 outdoors and 64 inside at my time of 6:17 AM.. Just about perfect weather. Shucks, I just used 'perfect' again............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Nubsnstubs said:


> At least you have socks on. Two of those guys in Florida don't know what they are. i have to ask. What is that contraption on the floor??
> 
> It's 53 outdoors and 64 inside at my time of 6:17 AM.. Just about perfect weather. Shucks, I just used 'perfect' again............... Jerry (in Tucson)



contraption? That’s my dogs bowl.


----------



## rocky1

All those bowls, and not a one of them made out of wood!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

A man of his caliber and the intricate projects we've seen him do and not one bowl made of wood!


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> All those bowls, and not a one of them made out of wood!





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> A man of his caliber and the intricate projects we've seen him do and not one bowl made of wood!
> 
> View attachment 173111



I don’t have a scorp or curved adze to make a bowl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I think he was looking at the rug and the angled block on the end table by you. The table blends into the floor so the rug looks like a corrugated metal runner.

We had a crisp 25 degrees with a dusting of white at day break. I did some inside laundry and plumbing work. Was gorgeous this afternoon, upper 60's, sunny, so the daughter and I worked on some firewood. Clocked her in the leg, sure she bruised. She's just not as quick as the wife, so I slowed down and it all worked out.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Yeah Mark, you are right. That thing on the right of Brinks leg. It's probably a table leg with it's peg. You are right that the table blends with the floor. Pictures can be very deceiving. 
Alright, Brink. I knew that was a bowl, and thought you set it down for your mutt to clean it so you'd have something clean to eat your breakfast out of. And yes, why aren't there any wooden bowls about?? Poor pooch has to eat out of something probably made in China. At least it's not plastic......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Brink

Nubsnstubs said:


> Yeah Mark, you are right. That thing on the right of Brinks leg. It's probably a table leg with it's peg. You are right that the table blends with the floor. Pictures can be very deceiving.
> Alright, Brink. I knew that was a bowl, and thought you set it down for your mutt to clean it so you'd have something clean to eat your breakfast out of. And yes, why aren't there any wooden bowls about?? Poor pooch has to eat out of something probably made in China. At least it's not plastic......... Jerry (in Tucson)



That’s my no hardware, no glue, cantilevered coffee table

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## William Tanner

Mystery solved. Thanks


----------



## rocky1

Brink said:


> I don’t have a scorp or curved adze to make a bowl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


>



oh, to have room in my shop for a lathe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Add on!


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> Add on!



I rent


----------



## Brink

Nubsnstubs said:


> Yeah Mark, you are right. That thing on the right of Brinks leg. It's probably a table leg with it's peg. You are right that the table blends with the floor. Pictures can be very deceiving.
> Alright, Brink. I knew that was a bowl, and thought you set it down for your mutt to clean it so you'd have something clean to eat your breakfast out of. And yes, why aren't there any wooden bowls about?? Poor pooch has to eat out of something probably made in China. At least it's not plastic......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1

Portable Shed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I woke up this morning to the sound of my furnace repeatedly cycling but the fan not coming on and no heat. I investigated further and determined that the igniter had failed, on a Sunday, no parts places open. I took a long shot chance and visited my favorite old school hardware store, and I was shocked when I found out they had them in stock. Twice the price I could get one for online but I'm back up and running, Betty is happy, lol. I'll order another online to have a spare.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Herb G.

I had a cat scan on my chest last week & they found a "nodule" , whatever that is. I have to follow up with a pulmonologist.
Today, I have to go for a MRI of my spine because of the pain spreading like a wildfire thru it.
I've had arthritis in my back for years & it's getting to the point I can't hardly walk anymore.
Next week, I have to go have an ultrasound on my liver.

Lovely, ain't it?

Then I have to start working on the honey-do list. I have to change a ceiling fan in the kitchen, replace a oven door gasket on our gas range
and re-do the dryer vent to get rid of the flexible pipe, clean out the remaining pipe, and install solid pipe for the dryer to vent.
That's just part of the list I have to do. I still need to remove old wild grape vines from the side of my house, cut the grass for the final time, and 
winterize the new trees my wife & I planted this year.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Not a good list to have with a bad back  Trust me, I know! Find a young whipper-snapper to help with the outside stuff

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Herb G.

Lou Currier said:


> Not a good list to have with a bad back  Trust me, I know! Find a young whipper-snapper to help with the outside stuff


Problem is, no one wants to work manual labor jobs anymore.
If they can't sit on their fat ass & play with a computer, they are not interested.
There was a neighbor's boy that was learning wood working from me, but the county child protective service took him away
when they found the parents using meth.

Too bad too, he was a good kid & was eager to learn.
I think it had to do with him wanting to stay away from his folks when they used that chit.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Not too bad. Talked to one of our magistrates the other day and he told me about a local artisans meet at the farmers market today. He sets up and sells his fractal burned stuff. He told me to come and set up. I woke up this morning to rain but loaded up and went anyway. $10 for a booth. Started out REALLY slow but picked up later. Did pretty good, made it worth my time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Good booth price and if the foot traffic is good, we’ll worth the time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Herb G. said:


> Problem is, no one wants to work manual labor jobs anymore.
> If they can't sit on their fat ass & play with a computer, they are not interested.
> There was a neighbor's boy that was learning wood working from me, but the county child protective service took him away
> when they found the parents using meth.
> 
> Too bad too, he was a good kid & was eager to learn.
> I think it had to do with him wanting to stay away from his folks when they used that chit.



That really sucks. Dang shame!


----------



## Herb G.

Tony said:


> That really sucks. Dang shame!



He was a great kid, just too bad he had bad folks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10

Greetings All, It's been awhile since I've been around. 
A house came up for sale right down the road from the inlaws so we jumped on it. It has rooms for offices for both the wife and I, plus space for the kids homeschool; 3 car garage (room for a forge) and a usable backyard. Flood insurance is a racket, but there is no HOA. 
So that took a lot of night hours working all that out with the other realtor who is a pompous @$$ who doesn't return messages. With a VA you can get multiple loans, as long as both loans don't add up to 465,ooo: both original notes, they don't count equity. Yet another reason government are ran by imbeciles. Anyways, I almost had to sell a kidney to get around that. 
My wife has done an amazing job putting the place together while running her quilting blog/business and schoolin' the youngin's, so it feels like home already. All except the day after we signed for the new house we had to send my dog to be with Jesus. It has been a rough month. I've realized how much I think about her. Does she have food? Water? Need Outside, inside? Does she want to play. Laying on the floor of my office while I write. I even miss her snoring all night long. 
On a better note, I got to review 10 chapters for a writer in this group I follow. He was looking for technical advice on a Destroyer. That has been the brighter spot the last couple weeks. The feedback I have rcvd from him has been amazing. He also has some expertise in a couple areas I could use to expand parts of my work as well. 
Hope y'all are fairing well,
God Bless, 
Brandon

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mine has been and is still going great. My daughter brought the grandbaby up and left him with us to babysit. They went and had a day to themselves and we are having a GREAT time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

Today was just not my day. The power went out & naturally my cell phone went dead trying to call it in.
The drain is backed up again, and I was cooking bacon & it exploded on my hand.
Now I have a 2nd degree burn on my hand.
I have to get the dryer vent installed so we can catch up on laundry, I'm expecting something to happen with it too.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> Today was just not my day. The power went out & naturally my cell phone went dead trying to call it in.
> The drain is backed up again, and I was cooking bacon & it exploded on my hand.
> Now I have a 2nd degree burn on my hand.
> I have to get the dryer vent installed so we can catch up on laundry, I'm expecting something to happen with it too.



Interesting. I'm very surprised that in Maryland you would need to contact anyone that your power went out. I would have assumed they were smart grid, at least everything east of the Chessy is supposed to be. It is really neat to watch the screen as routers, re-direct power to downed sites and how they can remotely flip switches to shut down troubled areas. We are PPL powered. They call us to inform that power is out, at our address and will be back on by an estimated time. Updates are automatic too, in case times change or to let you know it is back on.

Try buying the pre-cooked bacon at Sam's, or another supplier. Often the same price as regular, just needs to be reheated a bit. Good thing you have back up cords to charge your phone in the vehicle. 

Why was the dryer vent un-installed? We had some great drying days, your clothe's line no longer in use?


----------



## Herb G.

Mr. Peet said:


> Why was the dryer vent un-installed? We had some great drying days, your clothe's line no longer in use?



We never had a clothes line because of the pollen & mold spores around here. Our air is always bad here.
It wasn't uninstalled, it was replaced. We had about 12' of flex vent, and it was clogged up to no end.
I took it out & installed solid vent pipe. Well, I started on it anyway. The old vent is 3 7/8", and the new one is 4".
I had to cut the old solid piece up one side to expand it enough to get the new 90* in it.
It's an absolute miracle we didn't have a dryer vent fire.

We don't have smart grid, it's gotten worse since they installed insulated feeder cables. 
It used to be able to tell your address by the phone number when you called it in.
Now you have to go thru a whole menu system to report an outage.

I recharged my phone from one of my UPS, not the car.
The power was only out about an hour this time. Better than it has been in the past, since they had to replace a downed pole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> We never had a clothes line because of the pollen & mold spores around here. Our air is always bad here.
> It wasn't uninstalled, it was replaced. We had about 12' of flex vent, and it was clogged up to no end.
> I took it out & installed solid vent pipe. Well, I started on it anyway. The old vent is 3 7/8", and the new one is 4".
> I had to cut the old solid piece up one side to expand it enough to get the new 90* in it.
> It's an absolute miracle we didn't have a dryer vent fire.
> 
> We don't have smart grid, it's gotten worse since they installed insulated feeder cables.
> It used to be able to tell your address by the phone number when you called it in.
> Now you have to go thru a whole menu system to report an outage.
> 
> I recharged my phone from one of my UPS, not the car.
> The power was only out about an hour this time. Better than it has been in the past, since they had to replace a downed pole.



Fire hazard, that is why the aluminum flex pipe fails code regs in so many states. Some stores list it as "emergency repair" line to skirt the rules. I try to avoid any 90 degree turns in dryer and exhaust vents. Just causes issues down the line (double meaning). Good day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Herb G.

Mr. Peet said:


> Fire hazard, that is why the aluminum flex pipe fails code regs in so many states. Some stores list it as "emergency repair" line to skirt the rules. I try to avoid any 90 degree turns in dryer and exhaust vents. Just causes issues down the line (double meaning). Good day.


Believe me Mark, if I could avoid any 90*, I surely would.
Problem is, the dryer is 8' below grade and it has to have 3 90* to get up & out of the house.
Since it's a gas dryer, I am sealing all the new joints with aluminum tape so it won't leak any CO.
This house is over 85 years old, and it fights me every turn it gets.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

I had a hack job of a day today....
Machete - 1
Shin - 0....







Spoiler: Yukky.












Spoiler: Yukky stitches

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Wildthings

That looks like a stab wound! From a machete??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You're a day late for Halloween costumes! But seriously, hope it wasn't too bad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Did you take the vacuum away again?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> I had a hack job of a day today....
> Machete - 1
> Shin - 0....
> 
> View attachment 173684
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yukky.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yukky stitches
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173686



Did you finish the job like most bull-headed men of yesteryear or realize medical needs as priority?


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Did you finish the job like most bull-headed men of yesteryear or realize medical needs as priority?



I did not. I certainly was going to, but the wife was there and freaked out. 
**Is that blood on your leg?!! Come here, pull up your pants so I can see that. 
OMG!! Marc! what did you do?
Let's go....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Did you take the vacuum away again?


No sir, I learned my lesson that one...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> That looks like a stab wound! From a machete??


On the downswing, I must have chopped into my leg. I actually had just sharpened it, so it was super sharp. I didn't even realize I did it till Michele said something....




Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You're a day late for Halloween costumes!


I've been hearing that quite a bit. lol


----------



## drycreek

(On the downswing, I must have chopped into my leg. I actually had just sharpened it, so it was super sharp. I didn't even realize I did it till Michele said something...)

If you do that to yourself what would you do to your enemy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> On the downswing, I must have chopped into my leg. I actually had just sharpened it, so it was super sharp.



Sharp is much better than dull and rusty!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> I did not. I certainly was going to, but the wife was there and freaked out.
> **Is that blood on your leg?!! Come here, pull up your pants so I can see that.
> OMG!! Marc! what did you do?
> Let's go....



Just like a women, telling you to pull your pants up...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Just like a women, telling you to pull your pants up...


Thanks Mark. Your reply is a whole lot more diplomatic that what I was wrestling with. I'm glad I hesitated. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

My day was good. Off work and got to hunt a little and relax. Then I got an added bonus to the day.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> My day was good. Off work and got to hunt a little and relax. Then I got an added bonus to the day.
> 
> View attachment 173843



Was out browsing.... bloody nose, lost a point of reference, found a big bed. Rough day Buck.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Herb G.

I weighed myself for the 1st time in 5 weeks. I've lost 15 lbs. just by cutting down on cokes.
I drink way more water than I used to, and it's helping me feel full come dinner time.
I need to lose another 40 lbs. before I'm done with it.

But hey, it's a start.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good job Herb. I cut our soft drinks but can't quite cut out sweet tea. Quit Skoal 6 months ago so I think cutting two things out is enough right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> so I think cutting two things out is enough right now.



I disagree with you 100% you also need to cut out venison. I'll send you my address

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

What Barry, no deer in Texas anymore?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What Barry, no deer in Texas anymore?


Apparently you haven't check deer lease prices in TX lately!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Good job Herb. I cut our soft drinks but can't quite cut out sweet tea. Quit Skoal 6 months ago so I think cutting two things out is enough right now.


I cut all sugar and carbs. I sweeten my tea with sweet drops stevia sweetener. It's a natural sweetener made from the stevia plant. It will not raise your blood sugar. I use the orange flavored one in my tea, plain stevia in my coffee. Betty likes the vanilla stevia in her coffee. There are healthy alternatives out there. But be careful of what brands you choose, most are cut with other unhealthy sweeteners.
P.S. I order mine right off amazon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

Got away for a couple days with my wife to celebrate our anniversary, which was on Monday. We saw for King & Country at the Target Center last night - bought tickets this summer when they went on pre-sale. WOW! What a show!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mowed the lawn to mulch up the leaves again, might get to do that one or two more times. Depends on the weather and snow. Just in case I got the snow blower ready for the season. I changed the paddles, scraper bar and belt. Good to go.



This Toro snow blower was the last year they made a 2 stroke snow blower, I bought it brand new and take good care of it, it works really well. All new machines are 4 strokes, they are heavy, can be hard to start when cold, and require more maintenance. I'll keep this 2 stroke going as long as I can.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good thing I got the snow blower ready, 4 to 6 inches today. Makes driving a semi in the city fun..........not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Good thing I got the snow blower ready, 4 to 6 inches today. Makes driving a semi in the city fun..........not.View attachment 173932



Be safe brother!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Be safe and send it my way!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> Good thing I got the snow blower ready, 4 to 6 inches today. Makes driving a semi in the city fun..........not.View attachment 173932


 Thanks for posting this, Greg. Stuff like that really makes me appreciate where I live. If I want to see that kind of stuff, it takes a while to get there, and I can leave it whenever I want. It's 73 right now going up to 81 possibly and 57 at night. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings

Right now it's 78° and they say around 4 pm expect the front, that's going to create a drop of close to 30° 

YIKES!!! 

maybe 30° tomorrow night.. gotta prepare everything for this major freeze event!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Wildthings said:


> Right now it's 78° and they say around 4 pm expect the front, that's going to create a drop of close to 30°
> 
> YIKES!!!
> 
> maybe 30° tomorrow night.. gotta prepare everything for this major freeze event!!


weather man says 2/3rds of country could be at record breaking low temps


----------



## Spinartist

Ahhh. Only 81 today... Think I'll take a dip in the pool!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

vegas urban lumber said:


> weather man says 2/3rds of country could be at record breaking low temps



It's supposed to get in the negatives over here....


----------



## Tony

It was 30 and sleeting lightly this morning. I don't have to tell y'all how I feel about that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> It was 30 and sleeting lightly this morning. I don't have to tell y'all how I feel about that.


Uh isn't that the point of this topic?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Got off the cruise ship Monday and finally got internet going. Saw where home had one of those massive temp swings of almost 50 or so degrees in12 hours or so. Guess that is what is moving across country. Looks like getting home will be nice. Still at wifeyfriends house in Englewood, Florida until Wednesday. 

My first cruise, smallerish boat. Just not sure I want the larger boat. The friend complained all 5 days about the smaller boat. Did have fun at Bacalar Lagoon near Costa Maya. Didn’t eat nearly as much as I thought I might and because we didn’t do the full drink package, was too cheap to buy a lot of drinks. Fun getting to know this gals husband though. 

So, catching up with all of y’all!..........strange...I missed you.......and thought about the projects I need to concentrate on getting done when I get home. But yes, good to be away from work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben

Warming up today,in the 20’s with some snow,not enough though. That’s ok for now.


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Warming up today,in the 20’s with some snow,not enough though. That’s ok for now.



Same here I hope. At 22 now, no snow for us today.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Today, cold at 49 outside at 6 AM, then got up to about 75+. Not a cloud to be seen. Good day today.

But my story goes back 4 days, about 7pm. My son tells me there is a Rattle Snake under the house. Well, it was a youngster with just 4 buttons. All it wanted to do was catch a rat or two and try to keep it's distance from people. It was also too late in the day to try and capture it. I decided for the next week, I'll just have to be more cautious about picking things up from piles of crap I have here. If I see it, I'll capture and take it out to the desert.

I'm in the middle of a washer/dryer cabinet build. Two days ago, all the door parts were all detailed and ready for assembly. I have a couple jigs that make assembling doors a piece of cake. I keep them stored under a bench that has a tarp covering stuff I keep on a shelf under the bench. I couldn't access it from the front, so raised the tarp on the back side and discovered 10 Palo Verde round blanks sitting on top of my jigs. Wow, that was cool. All over 12" OD and 3 were 18" x 4" thick. The smaller ones were 6 thick. There was also some rat droppings, but the interesting thing was the shed snake skin under the bench. It was probably shed in the spring. What is surprising is I've kept a lookout for snakes, and hadn't seen any until 4 days ago. Upon closer inspection of the skin, it turns out to be that of a docile snake. I'm still on the lookout for the Rattle Snake.

The blanks sitting on my door assembly jigs.



Close up of the skin.




Today, I turned one of the 18" blanks to 14 7/8 round and cored 2 at that dim, and got the third at just under 12" od. Will need to fill cracks with epoxy, and then finish them........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Nubsnstubs said:


> Today, cold at 49 outside at 6 AM, then got up to about 75+. Not a cloud to be seen. Good day today.
> 
> But my story goes back 4 days, about 7pm. My son tells me there is a Rattle Snake under the house. Well, it was a youngster with just 4 buttons. All it wanted to do was catch a rat or two and try to keep it's distance from people. It was also too late in the day to try and capture it. I decided for the next week, I'll just have to be more cautious about picking things up from piles of crap I have here. If I see it, I'll capture and take it out to the desert.
> 
> I'm in the middle of a washer/dryer cabinet build. Two days ago, all the door parts were all detailed and ready for assembly. I have a couple jigs that make assembling doors a piece of cake. I keep them stored under a bench that has a tarp covering stuff I keep on a shelf under the bench. I couldn't access it from the front, so raised the tarp on the back side and discovered 10 Palo Verde round blanks sitting on top of my jigs. Wow, that was cool. All over 12" OD and 3 were 18" x 4" thick. The smaller ones were 6 thick. There was also some rat droppings, but the interesting thing was the shed snake skin under the bench. It was probably shed in the spring. What is surprising is I've kept a lookout for snakes, and hadn't seen any until 4 days ago. Upon closer inspection of the skin, it turns out to be that of a docile snake. I'm still on the lookout for the Rattle Snake.
> 
> The blanks sitting on my door assembly jigs.
> View attachment 174081
> Close up of the skin.
> View attachment 174082
> 
> Today, I turned one of the 18" blanks to 14 7/8 round and cored 2 at that dim, and got the third at just under 12" od. Will need to fill cracks with epoxy, and then finish them........... Jerry (in Tucson)


from the looks of the droppings you might need to hire a few more snakes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

Well, my "diet" is working so far.
I'm down 20 lbs. in 6 weeks.
Cutting down on junk food, cokes, and sweets has dropped my weight like a sinking rock.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good news there Herb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

Never mind.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well it's 0344 hrs here and I've been watching for spotlighters since 0200. It's my anniversary so I'm working early so I can take the wife out later. I get home yesterday and she was gone with my step daughter. When they got back, they were so excited and couldn't wait to give me my anniversary gift she bought. Well here it is....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It's the Browning Black Label 1911/380 Medallion Pro. Beautiful weapon and feels amazing. I can't wait to shoot it. My wife knows I'm a Browning guy. I told her I don't deserve something like this but I love it!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## drycreek

Happy Anniversary, now you have really got to step it up for the wife. Very nice should be a sweet shooting gun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> My wife knows I'm a Browning guy. I told her I don't deserve something like this but I love it!


I'm a Colt guy myself. I have my Dad's Colt Python, and I own a Colt Diamondback too.
Both have 4 digit serial numbers. The Python is still new in the original box, never fired.
The Diamondback has had more than a few boxes of ammo run thru it.
Both are safe & sound in my brother's gun safe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It's the Browning Black Label 1911/380 Medallion Pro. Beautiful weapon and feels amazing. I can't wait to shoot it. My wife knows I'm a Browning guy. I told her I don't deserve something like this but I love it!



Sweet!!!

I love Browning as well, I've got a BuckMark Target with bull barrel and contoured wood grips that I bought 25 years ago. Nothing but pure pleasure to shoot...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Sweet @Eric Rorabaugh , she is a keeper!!

Pretty good afternoon at the movie with a friend: Ford v. Ferrari. I am a huge Shelby fan. Great movie....want to know more!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Sweet @Eric Rorabaugh , she is a keeper!!


Who the gun or the wife?

Hey Eric I know where you can get some other awesome custom wood grips for it! Just sayin'

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

@Wildthings, I was just leaving it up for interpretation...……..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

I managed to get a new battery in my old Monte Carlo yesterday. The new one weighs 80 lbs. & it was a bear to get it in.
It took me & my wife over an hour to get it done. I realized one thing when I did it yesterday.
I'm getting old.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## drycreek

Herb G. said:


> I managed to get a new battery in my old Monte Carlo yesterday. The new one weighs 80 lbs. & it was a bear to get it in.
> It took me & my wife over an hour to get it done. I realized one thing when I did it yesterday.
> I'm getting old.



Pics of the Monte Carlo?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

drycreek said:


> Pics of the Monte Carlo?


It's nothing to look at. 2002 model SS. All the paint is coming off.
It's basically a winter beater at this point.
But hey, it still runs good with only 85K miles on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I’ve been holding off on posting this. I really like, but more, I respect this group. I feel as though I have true friends here. I dropped off this site for over a year, came back and realized what I had missed. So, some of this is therapy, I hope, just need to work through some things. Advise welcome, not really sought. Let me get to the story. 

Last Friday my boss called to give me a heads up I was being removed from my position yesterday. He was flying out and would have the discussion with me. My home office is at Hill AFB Utah, I run a 90 person organization here at Peterson AFB. Cause: leadership has lost confidence in me. 

Fast forward and lots of anguish, the reason stated for this action is I handled a first impression and an interview very poorly and the upper level boss has not been impressed. Given a lot of other junk, just part of working with 90 folks, it is felt I have not led, mentored, developed business, associated with coworkers in an improper manner, complaints, etc. 

I have been in this organization here at Peterson just over a month shy of 19 years, leading it coming up on 6. 

Needless to say, pretty tough on the ego and such to face this. Plus, I could be better in some areas. Could be mentored, could have used some feedback earlier. So, I am sidelined. Take all my knowledge of our products, all my experience of the folks, all the administrative duties I perform every day to keep the organization running and functioning; all which allows my software teams to perform the AF mission we assist in and ultimately support our war fighters. I am to provide no influence to my organization for 120 days. Then, they will decide what to do with me. 

The good: I am civil service with combined 36 years of service, retirement eligible, and the home organization has not followed a very stringent, required personnel process. But really, would any of you want to stay with this organization? Although my immediate boss that has implemented these actions believes we might be able to turn this around after this 120 days and an independent investigation shows I am really not as bad as all these comments. But again, if the big boss won’t look me in the eye and try to correct me, then time for a career change. 

At least I have 120 days to start looking. Taking today off to allow the boss to address the team. I have many great friends that are standing behind me. I have worked with many of the folks for a very long time. So, maybe I need to start banking that retirement and become one of those contractors. I’m not quite ready to retire (more wood to buy) as the bank account/savings just aren’t there. I have about 6 more years. 

Wednesday morning, about 3 am, I finally calmed down, prayed a lot (had been but I just was just having trouble accepting) and was able to meet the boss and receive the direction at least without anger. Still lots of emotions and now different ones as I process this. I go back tomorrow and relocate my desk and another chapter is started. Can’t wait to see.....with faith, it is something better......

In the meantime, I need to get to the garage/shop and get to turning. Focus on what is important, my great wife and myself. Thanks for reading folks. I appreciate all of you.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## B Rogers

I think you’re approaching this the best way possible... through prayer. It’s not always easy nor fun but God has a plan and the best place to be is at the center of His will. Keep that in mind and know if you’re seeking His will, you’re exactly where you need to be. In the grand scheme of things, we’re here to glorify Christ. Keep your chin up. You know what Romans 8:28 says :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well, that little yellow bowl shouldn't be over there....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

It should be in there....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hmmm.....looks like a catch to me!






SUCKS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 174377


----------



## Herb G.

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 174376


Well, there's your problem right there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


>


----------



## ripjack13

Herb G. said:


> Well, there's your problem right there.


----------



## William Tanner

Marc, that is a pure shame right. At least the door was shut and you didn’t have to go looking for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> I’ve been holding off on posting this. I really like, but more, I respect this group. I feel as though I have true friends here. I dropped off this site for over a year, came back and realized what I had missed. So, some of this is therapy, I hope, just need to work through some things. Advise welcome, not really sought. Let me get to the story.
> 
> Last Friday my boss called to give me a heads up I was being removed from my position yesterday. He was flying out and would have the discussion with me. My home office is at Hill AFB Utah, I run a 90 person organization here at Peterson AFB. Cause: leadership has lost confidence in me.
> 
> Fast forward and lots of anguish, the reason stated for this action is I handled a first impression and an interview very poorly and the upper level boss has not been impressed. Given a lot of other junk, just part of working with 90 folks, it is felt I have not led, mentored, developed business, associated with coworkers in an improper manner, complaints, etc.
> 
> I have been in this organization here at Peterson just over a month shy of 19 years, leading it coming up on 6.
> 
> Needless to say, pretty tough on the ego and such to face this. Plus, I could be better in some areas. Could be mentored, could have used some feedback earlier. So, I am sidelined. Take all my knowledge of our products, all my experience of the folks, all the administrative duties I perform every day to keep the organization running and functioning; all which allows my software teams to perform the AF mission we assist in and ultimately support our war fighters. I am to provide no influence to my organization for 120 days. Then, they will decide what to do with me.
> 
> The good: I am civil service with combined 36 years of service, retirement eligible, and the home organization has not followed a very stringent, required personnel process. But really, would any of you want to stay with this organization? Although my immediate boss that has implemented these actions believes we might be able to turn this around after this 120 days and an independent investigation shows I am really not as bad as all these comments. But again, if the big boss won’t look me in the eye and try to correct me, then time for a career change.
> 
> At least I have 120 days to start looking. Taking today off to allow the boss to address the team. I have many great friends that are standing behind me. I have worked with many of the folks for a very long time. So, maybe I need to start banking that retirement and become one of those contractors. I’m not quite ready to retire (more wood to buy) as the bank account/savings just aren’t there. I have about 6 more years.
> 
> Wednesday morning, about 3 am, I finally calmed down, prayed a lot (had been but I just was just having trouble accepting) and was able to meet the boss and receive the direction at least without anger. Still lots of emotions and now different ones as I process this. I go back tomorrow and relocate my desk and another chapter is started. Can’t wait to see.....with faith, it is something better......
> 
> In the meantime, I need to get to the garage/shop and get to turning. Focus on what is important, my great wife and myself. Thanks for reading folks. I appreciate all of you.



Garry, I feel for you. Getting told you're not doing your job probably is no fun, I've been there. Take some deep breaths and decide what is best for you and yours. Luckily you have some time to try and figure it out. Best of luck man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 174377


what is that spp _home depot Pseudotsuga menziesii_


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 174376



Chip off the old block, I mean bowl. Well, round the bottom and carve the center out old school. Leave a small cone in the center and use it a a candy dish. Makes it harder to get big handfuls of M&M, skittles and the likes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

vegas urban lumber said:


> what is that spp _home depot Pseudotsuga menziesii_



Were you asking Marc if it was Doug-fir? Think fence posts.....


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mr. Peet said:


> Were you asking Marc if it was Doug-fir? Think fence posts.....


yep
leave it to you to spoil my fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

vegas urban lumber said:


> what is that spp _home depot Pseudotsuga menziesii_




Osage from Eric Rorabaugh....


----------



## Mr. Peet

vegas urban lumber said:


> yep
> leave it to you to spoil my fun



Sorry Trev, thought I was "enhancing the challenge" to having fun...


----------



## trc65

Good day. Started doing yard work, when my Niece's husband called and said he just got a couple of nice does, do you want one? Of course.....



 

Guessing about a three year old. Big enough to put a nice amount of meat into the freezer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good eatin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Yep, right at 75# of boned out, good eating from that one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I sent Mr Peet a piece of this Mesquite Burl awhile back, and kept this because I'm a greedy bastard. I decided I'd trim it up a little. It's the tap root of a Mesquite that's probably been dead since the 4o's when the property was first purchased. Too bad I didn't take any pictures until I quit for the day. It's a nice piece of wood. Don't have a clue what to do with it, but already named it Swamp Creature. 







Mark Peet has the other half this. 



Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

Nickname it Nessie after Loch Ness

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Don't show the wife, she'll ask where the other half of her shoe holder is....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Good day. Started doing yard work, when my Niece's husband called and said he just got a couple of nice does, do you want one? Of course.....
> 
> View attachment 174452
> 
> Guessing about a three year old. Big enough to put a nice amount of meat into the freezer!



Nice looking door prize. Glad to see you using our natural resources respectfully.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Got up this morning to look out the back door to see everything 20 feet up from the ground covered with ice. Looked out the front door and see no ice. Living on a side hill can be interesting at times when elevation performs these cool feats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> Nickname it Nessie after Loch Ness


I thought about that about 5 minutes after posting......... Jerry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Overwhelmed!!!

My family and I will be moving to Wisconsin after Christmas, continuing to serve as a pastor, but obviously in a different congregation than I am serving now. It will be hard to say good-bye to everyone where we live now, but are also looking forward to where we're headed to.

And packing has begun!  That is so overwhelming, packing up both home and shop! I have spent much free time this past week getting started on packing up the shop and am nowhere near the halfway point of that yet!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Disregard my post in the other 3 and. Just saw this


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Disregard my post in the other 3 and. Just saw this


I always disregard your posts

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Herb G. said:


> I managed to get a new battery in my old Monte Carlo yesterday. The new one weighs 80 lbs. & it was a bear to get it in.
> 
> It took me & my wife over an hour to get it done. I realized one thing when I did it yesterday.
> 
> I'm getting old.



Trade with you... I had to replace both batteries in a 2012 Duramax the other day! Drivers side was a piece of cake. Then I put the ugly one to get in on the other side, in backwards, and had to take it back out and turn it around. Not sure what nature of drugs the engineer that designed that set up was on, but it must have been some good stuff! Remove body brace, remove battery hold down, lift straight up to a point, tip the front up to come out over the radiator reservoir, and slide forward to clear the firewall, all of which is at chest height on a 1 ton 4 x 4, behind the hood hinge. Had to go find a bee box and lid to stand on! Discovered hose stuffed back in there with broken plastic pipe in the end of it, that I have absolutely NO clue where it goes in all the confusion on top of that side of the motor. NOT IMPRESSED! It runs without it, whatever it is.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> all of which is at chest height on a 1 ton 4 x 4



Could you imagine @Tony doing that job. He'd need a 10' ladder to get the job done!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Gdurfey said:


> I’ve been holding off on posting this. I really like, but more, I respect this group. I feel as though I have true friends here. I dropped off this site for over a year, came back and realized what I had missed. So, some of this is therapy, I hope, just need to work through some things. Advise welcome, not really sought. Let me get to the story.
> 
> Last Friday my boss called to give me a heads up I was being removed from my position yesterday. He was flying out and would have the discussion with me. My home office is at Hill AFB Utah, I run a 90 person organization here at Peterson AFB. Cause: leadership has lost confidence in me.
> 
> Fast forward and lots of anguish, the reason stated for this action is I handled a first impression and an interview very poorly and the upper level boss has not been impressed. Given a lot of other junk, just part of working with 90 folks, it is felt I have not led, mentored, developed business, associated with coworkers in an improper manner, complaints, etc.
> 
> I have been in this organization here at Peterson just over a month shy of 19 years, leading it coming up on 6.
> 
> Needless to say, pretty tough on the ego and such to face this. Plus, I could be better in some areas. Could be mentored, could have used some feedback earlier. So, I am sidelined. Take all my knowledge of our products, all my experience of the folks, all the administrative duties I perform every day to keep the organization running and functioning; all which allows my software teams to perform the AF mission we assist in and ultimately support our war fighters. I am to provide no influence to my organization for 120 days. Then, they will decide what to do with me.
> 
> The good: I am civil service with combined 36 years of service, retirement eligible, and the home organization has not followed a very stringent, required personnel process. But really, would any of you want to stay with this organization? Although my immediate boss that has implemented these actions believes we might be able to turn this around after this 120 days and an independent investigation shows I am really not as bad as all these comments. But again, if the big boss won’t look me in the eye and try to correct me, then time for a career change.
> 
> At least I have 120 days to start looking. Taking today off to allow the boss to address the team. I have many great friends that are standing behind me. I have worked with many of the folks for a very long time. So, maybe I need to start banking that retirement and become one of those contractors. I’m not quite ready to retire (more wood to buy) as the bank account/savings just aren’t there. I have about 6 more years.
> 
> Wednesday morning, about 3 am, I finally calmed down, prayed a lot (had been but I just was just having trouble accepting) and was able to meet the boss and receive the direction at least without anger. Still lots of emotions and now different ones as I process this. I go back tomorrow and relocate my desk and another chapter is started. Can’t wait to see.....with faith, it is something better......
> 
> In the meantime, I need to get to the garage/shop and get to turning. Focus on what is important, my great wife and myself. Thanks for reading folks. I appreciate all of you.




Been down that road. Walked out, never looked back. Was offered my position back at nearly twice the money I was making; told them they didn't have enough money to hire me back. When I sat back and looked at what the job was doing to me, it simply wasn't worth it, and had no intentions of working for the board member that created all the conflict. Within 6 months, employee that had complained and sucked up to him, found himself on the other side of his favor as well. And, the Board chairman and he had damn near come to blows in the parking lot, and the Board Chairman resigned as well. Never regretted leaving. 

Take a good long look at it, you've got 120 days to assess what the job's doing to you Garry. Change is often scary, but at times it's a good thing. 

Facing it again at present, old man is talking selling out, and I'm at a point in life that I'm not even remotely interested in buying the business. Substantial downsize underway, working at filling everything up with bees an selling them off as we can. Not sure what the future holds in store.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> Overwhelmed!!!
> 
> My family and I will be moving to Wisconsin after Christmas, continuing to serve as a pastor, but obviously in a different congregation than I am serving now. It will be hard to say good-bye to everyone where we live now, but are also looking forward to where we're headed to.
> 
> And packing has begun!  That is so overwhelming, packing up both home and shop! I have spent much free time this past week getting started on packing up the shop and am nowhere near the halfway point of that yet!




Well, hopefully congratulations are in order on the new Congregation. I'm sure the folks there in Minnesota will miss you Matt. Biggest question is did you find a place with a nice shop yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Well, hopefully congratulations are in order on the new Congregation. I'm sure the folks there in Minnesota will miss you Matt. Biggest question is did you find a place with a nice shop yet?



Yes, thank you! We have been very happy here and it will be a difficult good-bye. But we are also excited for what lay ahead. This is the third time in 2 years that a congregation looking for a pastor has called me to serve them - those first two I declined.

We'll still be living in a parsonage. Though this one will have a larger garage - a two car garage - and that will be my shop. It will be nice to have everything in one place, instead of split between the garage and basement like I have it now.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## rocky1

How's my day been? 

Well for the last 4 - 5 weeks running non-stop trying to keep bees alive. Not working!! Somewhere in the neighborhood of 700 of the 900 hives sent to North Dakota this summer crashed. Monkeys showing up for work late, not showing up for work at all couple days a week in the course thereof. Then one got his pickup running, just before hunting season opened of course, decided he was tired of treating bees and quit. Which was OK, because with everything dying, as they are, I don't really need him anyhow. Saved me having to tell him he was longer employed. Could have waited a couple more weeks until we got all of the dead stuff picked up and sorted out, but whatever. 

Then as eluded to previous post above, in the midst of everything, the old man decided to sell out. Then we weren't sure we were going to have enough bees left to sell, and we were going to keep what we do have alive to rebuild to sell out. Then the guy we were going to sell out to, is experiencing substantial losses also, as are a great many folks in the business this year for whatever reason, so out of the blue last week, we're selling out again. Not sure how exactly I'm supposed to grow bees out of what will be left, and I'm relatively certain already that along about the first or second week of January, I'm going to be supposed to pull 450 hives of bees out of a flippin magic hat or something, BUT... whatever it is, it is. Take it one day at a time, and when January rolls around and he says, "We need 450 hives to go to Argyle", I'll just tell him... "YOU sold them all, sorry 'bout your luck old man!!" 

Washing machine blew up week before last. Local appliance repair guy was called, because I didn't want to deal with the learning curve of diagnosing and repairing the washing machine. He came out, looked at it for about a minute, said we needed a new washing machine. I told the wife, don't order the damn thing until I look at it. Came home, tore it apart, got on the internet, read up a little bit, drained the trap on the drain pump, lo and behold it worked briefly, really expensive motor that wasn't working was working. Then it went back to doing the same thing. Read a little more on fault codes it was throwing, finally determined - It isn't working, because it isn't draining! Looked up part on Appliance Parts Pro website, $134 for the drain pump. Cleaned everything up and put it back together, pump is accessible from front panel, 3 screws to take out, rubber tab to pull, 2 clamps to remove. Ordered it up, paid the $25 for next day shipping, shipped Thursday, Fed Ex delivered it 4 minutes after I left the office Friday. Got home, checked tracking, it's sitting in the rain at the office. Ran back and grabbed it. Took longer to drain the pump without making a mess again, than it did to install the new pump. Has washed about 30 loads of clothes since without a hiccup, and didn't cost me $1100. 

Walked out to put tools away after fixing washing machine Saturday morning, mother in law is standing in doorway in the storage shed hanging on. She'd tipped over again, and was skinned up, and bruised, and in severe pain. Wife took off with her to ER. Came home in a couple hours, they said according to x-ray nothing appeared broken. Next day she was still in severe pain, back to ER, CT scan this time, determined she had fractured her pelvis. After we attempted to carry her in the house a night or two later, after her doctor's appointment, I decided that was enough. Wheelchair ramp was in order! 

Since I was going after materials to start on this project at 7 pm, after work, the wife suggested it wasn't necessary. Explained to her, that her sister just had a knee replaced, her mother was in a wheelchair, we have an abundance of cripples in the house and everyone did not need to be driving through the backyard and using the door in our bedroom to get in and out, so I was going to build a ramp. And, 4 hours later it was done and in place. 

Only a 9" rise, so 6 feet long x 40 inches wide. The 2x6 stringers had to be notched to fit the bottom step, so I was proud of my 20 Volt DeWalt cordless Jigsaw. The 20 Volt DeWalt 1/4" cordless Impact Driver was being a bit hard on screws, so I had to break out the cordless drill too, and break out the beeswax after twisting the tip off 2 phillips bits, still twisted off a third even drilling and waxing screws. It got put together, but I need to make a bit run now!! And, everyone thinks it is wonderful! 

Carrying ramp in by myself to set it in place was not a good plan, bit much for one person, hit the arch over the gate as I was stepping up on the concrete pad, was already a wee bit heavy on the back end, and that did NOT help that situation at all!! Felt a bit of strain on the back at the time, no pain, was however glad my monkey didn't show up Friday, and the old man wanted me to search the internet for a cardboard box supplier, because I wasn't moving real good! Back to normal now, after a couple days off, still a little stiff, just muscle strain. Shouldn't be trying to move large heavy objects, by one's self, in the dark, when you're old, even if you are tough!

Sister inquired about Thanksgiving dinner the other night and I informed her... Not sure what Thanksgiving day holds, typically wife's family is here but, mother-in-law fell and fractured her pelvis, sister-in-law had a knee replaced today, grand-niece is in air cast due to ankle sprain last week, the dog just ripped a dew claw off somehow and he's limping around, and I'm contemplating renting a room while I can still walk!! 

Otherwise... Life is Good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Rocky, back at you buddy. Isn’t life grand?? And I hope you know me well enough by now that I am not being a smart a$$.....well, at least not this time. I ended off 2 days, snowed enough that they closed the base on Friday, so, 4 days total to get my act together. What is the saying, God looks after fools and children.....well, that’s okay, will be gracious come the morning. 

As for you, you had the skills to do the washer, do the ramp, etc. what a man you are!! Those are great accomplishments given I know your wife is worried sick, concerned, etc; you provided!! Several things for her to not think about. 

Best wishes on bees.....wow, ......like me, change comes in strange forms.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

Thinking more and more I should become an appliance repairman Garry. Same appliance yo-yo told me the ice dispenser on my refrigerator was really expensive, wasn't worth fixing it. I snapped a picture of the model and serial number with my phone, got on the internet, and found Appliance Parts Pro. All of their parts have a DIY video that shows you exactly what you need to do to replace the part in question. They send a link to it in the e-mail confirmation on your parts order. Video to replace the motor on the ice dispenser was 6 1/2 minutes long, start to finish. Decided it couldn't be too bad if that's all there was too it, and the motor was only $90 w/shipping. Sure enough, 10 minutes it was fixed, and I was headed back out to the shop with tools in hand. 

Element went out on the oven, local appliance yo-yo said he couldn't find an element anywhere, local sources didn't have one. Checked for Authorized Samsung Repairman nearby, found one in next town over, 30 miles away. He told the wife, the element would be $250, service call for coming out, and hourly rate w/minimum for repair. It's the week before Thanksgiving, I don't care what it costs, get it up and running; then he says he can't get the part for at least 10 days. Went to Appliance Parts Pro, element was $125, in stock, $25 for next day shipping. Had it the day before Thanksgiving, took half hour to pull the stove out, remove the back, pull the element, replace it, reassemble everything, and put it back in place. Replaced the tube in the big screen projection TV in 10 minutes that night too. Both repairmen would have wanted $75 for a service call, at least $50 labor each, and marked the parts up 100%, (_or more in the case of the tube_). And, you have to wait on them! That's $250 in service calls and labor, and another $200 markup on the parts... $450 for 40 minutes, that was pretty good wages for an evening's work. Tube on the TV was so simple the repairman explained it to the wife, and she replaced it. She's the one that showed me how on that one. 

Broiler element went out on the stove 2 years later, the week before Christmas, didn't even bother calling the repairman, either of them, already knew where that was going. Went to Appliance Parts Pro, ordered the part, and watched the DIY video. Sure enough, 20 minutes it was fixed. 

Washer was a bit of a challenge to diagnose, 2007 model, lots of electronics involved. It wouldn't spin, was setting a Suds error code, and an F2 fault code. There were several possible problems there, none of which specifically said 'the drain pump is not functioning.' Then I cleaned the trap on the pump and it all worked until it filled back up with water and wouldn't spin. Start analyzing data... Suds code sets if water doesn't empty in 4 minutes, it extends the drain time another 4 minutes, then it sets F2 fault. Suddenly the little light bulb clicked on above my head, and I said... You know what, it's not draining is the whole problem, it has to drain to spin, both error codes are drain related. Looked up drain pump, reading through comments, found someone with the same model machine, same symptoms. BINGO! Sure enough, that was it! Tools required to fix it... Torx screwdriver, and a plain old pair of pliers. I cheated, used the 1/4" impact driver, 8mm socket, and a small channel lock pliers. 

Appliance Parts Pro has a pretty decent return policy. If a part doesn't fix your appliance, and it's undamaged, they'll take it back. Worst case scenario you're out shipping both ways if you misdiagnose something.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Wildthings

rocky1 said:


> Appliance Parts Pro,
> 
> Appliance Parts Pro has a pretty decent return policy. If a part doesn't fix your appliance, and it's undamaged, they'll take it back. Worst case scenario you're out shipping both ways if you misdiagnose something.



That's a great DIY site that I have been using for years. Another one is www.repairclinic.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

Most of the appliance repairs I've tackled are so simple it's mind boggling. You watch the video, and you sit there and swear it can't be that easy. But it is! The DIY videos on Appliance Parts Pro are very concise, they show you everything and explain it well, start to finish.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Day wasn't any better today... Old man was not feeling well this morning when I arrived. Tried to take him to ER this morning, didn't want to go. Asked him again before I went to lunch, he was going to go home and lay down. Told him mom wasn't at home, saw her headed for town, hoping he would take the hint and stay at the office, as someone is usually there working through lunch, and he did. Was on my back to work after lunch, phone rang and it was him, wanting to know where I was at. (_I was turning in the drive at the time._) Said the pain wasn't going away, he wanted me to carry him to the ER. 

After much examining, blood tests, chest x-rays, etc. etc. came back, determined changing his diuretic wasn't an altogether good plan, lungs were filling with fluid. Gave him an extra Lasix or two, little morphine to ease the pain, and admitted him for the night. Left it with my mother and little sister. Last I heard his Enzyme levels cam back normal, no heart attack, just not processing fluids like he should so he should be back tomorrow sometime when they get him drained.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> That's a great DIY site that I have been using for years. Another one is www.repairclinic.com



I've used them before. Same with www.ereplacementparts.com , whomever had it the cheapest and shipped quicker. I'm not picky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

My daughter's 13 yo Fridge decided to act up.. Fridge side warmer, freezer side frozen. Ahhh I have seen this before and went after it. Hmm wasn't what I thought and had me befuddled for a while. Still acted like the evaporator fan was the culprit. Ran a resistance test on it Yep yep. Removed it and took it home to order one online. Went ahead and hooked 120 straight to it and it whirled perfectly. Well now lookie here, youtube showed me how to put the control board into diagnostic mode. Everything tested good except evaporator fan which I know is good. Bad mother board it is and about $300 shipped.

We found her a 6 yo SS bottom freezer style fridge for $500....she's in heaven!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Yesterday I left Mary's Place up in Walnut Grove at 9 AM. It was 34 degrees at her place. Got to the locked gate, and the combination lock had ice all over it. Had to shake it a little to finally get the dials to turn. It opened ok, so drove through and locked it. Drove on the road for about a quarter mile, and temperature dropped to 30. Another quarter mile, and down to 28 degrees. Another quarter mile, I saw what I went up there for. An Agarita bush uprooted by the Forest Service Road Maintenance grader. It had at least 8 trunks at least 2 1/2" od and a burl 8" thick x about 12" wide and 24" tall. "Hot damn", I said. I grabbed my cordless sawzall, and started cutting. One half inch into the first trunk, the saw quit. Dead battery. Grabbed another. Two or three strokes, and that battery quit. Well, one more battery left, and sure as stuff, it too was dead. Crappp!! For the next 240 miles and 4 hours later, all I did was whine about not being able to get this bush......

I did come home with a truck load of burl wood, mostly Mesquite, Oak and some Cottonwood. I sure wanted that Agarita though. I'm going to get up there in February and hopefully it's still on the side of the road. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

2/3s of the way through your post, Jerry, I was preparing to invoke the no pictures edict. Gonna have to wait till February for the Agarita image I guess. 

But you do have Mesquite, Oak and Cottonwood burl. So where are those pictures!?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tom Smart said:


> 2/3s of the way through your post, Jerry, I was preparing to invoke the no pictures edict. Gonna have to wait till February for the Agarita image I guess.
> 
> But you do have Mesquite, Oak and Cottonwood burl. So where are those pictures!?


Ok Tom, you just made a big mistake. Prepare yourself for boredom. One thing I'll say first, thanks for reading at least 2/3rds of my post. Hehehe. Pictures of my time up there.

First picture is Mary's Place. This house is built of straw, stuccoed with local dirt with something to keep it hard on the walls. The inside is just plain old yard mud plastered onto walls. If there is a roof leak near an inside wall, they just get a trowel and trowel it back up onto the wall. It only happened once when they were gone for a month. Came home and all the mud surrounding the fireplace had puddled on the floor. 9fingers said he just mixed it to plaster consistency and troweled it back on, and sent Mary up on the roof to patch the hole.





Just one of 9fingers' old cars. Plus he has all kinds of old heavy equipment. 


 

Mesquite burl. Probably poached. The On X Hunt program I use to tell me where I am locates this burl right on the boundary of Verde Vaqueros and Prescott National Forest property lines. 






Leaving Mary's Friday morning to recover my nuts that the Skull Valley boys crushed for me. 15 and 20 mph really does suck. 




This mountain peak has always been near Kirkland Junction. Just never noticed it before until it got covered in snow. There are more mountains in the background that obscures it. 




I recovered my nuts, and am now heading south from Skull Valley. Actually heading into the eye of the storm. All it produced was a few snow balls instead of flakes. Little round pellets. Notice the stalagmite on the hood. It was still there when I arrived back at Mary's place. 




Saturday morning, leaving Mary's place. Where the bush is in the middle of the road is where the gate is and then I get onto Crook's Canyon Trail. That's General Crook. It's 34 degrees here. On C's C T, it dropped to 28 degrees. 




Somewhere near here is where that Agarita Bush is. I can't believe I drove by it 4 times, and actually walked within 15 feet of it. Someone needs to slap me real hard for missing it. Damn........


 
Here is that snow covered obscure peak on Saturday morning. From this angle you can't see the mountains that normally obscure it. (I think I need to get my eyes checked again)




Here is some of the wood. Big Mesquite burl on the left crushing my 6 gallon can. Mesquite burl on the right is the Poached Mesquite burl. Foreground right is probably Shaggy Bark Juniper with a lot of small burl activity. The log going into the truck bed is Oak, about 6-7" OD and over 5 feet long. It was pushed out of the ground by the grader. I just couldn't leave it, but I left the Agarita. Somebody, SLAP ME, PLEASE!!!. Actually, it was picked up a hundred yards prior to me spotting the Agarita. 

 

.................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I don’t agree with you, Jerry. It wasn’t a mistake. And not bored at all. Great pictures!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Here ya go Jerry! @Nubsnstubs

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## rocky1

Cool pictures... Sorry to hear about your nuts. A warm towel may offer some comfort!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Compared to Jerry, I had a boring afternoon at the movie. Saw Midway. Yes, love the original, know how it ends, and remember most of the middle. But I have to say this latest reincarnation of history was pretty good. I loved the .....what to call them....acknowledgements of the principle players and their commendations. That was neat. The movie focused on these guys roles in the battle. Again, absolutely amazing the men succeeded; albeit at a very, very tremendous loss. I certainly don’t mind calling my father’s generation the greatest......

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

@Nubsnstubs I can't believe you didn't charge your batteries before you left the house. C'mon man, you know better than that!!!!!!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tony said:


> @Nubsnstubs I can't believe you didn't charge your batteries before you left the house. C'mon man, you know better than that!!!!!!!


They were charged. It was 28 degrees and so were they. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> They were charged. It was 28 degrees and so were they. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



Ahhh, now I understand. Don't have that problem here very often...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm pooped. The furnace guy is coming to tune it up tomorrow at 9am, so I needed to make some room to get to the furnace. Started around noon, and just finished up about an hour ago. 
It's most certainly 75% cleaner now. I think @Tony is going to be the king of messy shops now. I have officially relinquished my crown.
And I like it....
Tuesday I'm going to go back at it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, my day started at 0200. Got up and ready to go sit in the cold, wind and snow working a bear bait. On the way out, a vehicle came down the road and we went to run in the woods so they didn't see us. Little did I know, there was a clump of old fence wire in the grass waiting on me. It tripped me and I fell chest first on a stump and stuck some sticks in my hand. Knocked the breathe out of me. The officer I was with is a paramedic. After about 10 minutes and still couldn't hardly catch my breathe, he called our Sgt (ride) in. Took me to the ER for x-rays. Bruised sternum. Could possibly have very small fractures but couldn't see on x-rays. Sore as crap. Can't take a deep breath and a cough or sneeze is brutal. Asked if I wanted pain pills and I declined. Hate them things. Won't take em. Use ibuprofen or motrin 2X a day. Supposed to have court at 1300 but had to postpone. Taking tomorrow off. Gonna fix me a pot of chili, kick back and relax today. Have some paperwork to catch up on tomorrow even though I'm taking off.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## rocky1

Ouch! That doesn't sound like any fun at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Dang, Eric. 

My medical advice is take shallow breadths, no coughing and no sneezing. 

What’s in your chili? Venison? Bear maybe?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good advice! Wish I could follow it. It's funny how when you're hurting your body says, you need to take a deep breath! This is just beef. Didn't thaw any venison out this morning.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok Tom, you just made a big mistake. Prepare yourself for boredom. One thing I'll say first, thanks for reading at least 2/3rds of my post. Hehehe. Pictures of my time up there.
> 
> First picture is Mary's Place. This house is built of straw, stuccoed with local dirt with something to keep it hard on the walls. The inside is just plain old yard mud plastered onto walls. If there is a roof leak near an inside wall, they just get a trowel and trowel it back up onto the wall. It only happened once when they were gone for a month. Came home and all the mud surrounding the fireplace had puddled on the floor. 9fingers said he just mixed it to plaster consistency and troweled it back on, and sent Mary up on the roof to patch the hole.
> View attachment 174690
> 
> 
> Just one of 9fingers' old cars. Plus he has all kinds of old heavy equipment.
> View attachment 174691
> 
> Mesquite burl. Probably poached. The On X Hunt program I use to tell me where I am locates this burl right on the boundary of Verde Vaqueros Dude Ranch and Prescott National Forest property lines.
> 
> 
> View attachment 174692
> 
> Leaving Mary's Friday morning to recover my nuts that the Skull Valley boys crushed for me. 15 and 20 mph really does suck.
> View attachment 174693
> 
> This mountain peak has always been near Kirkland Junction. Just never noticed it before until it got covered in snow. There are more mountains in the background that obscures it.
> View attachment 174694
> 
> I recovered my nuts, and am now heading south from Skull Valley. Actually heading into the eye of the storm. All it produced was a few snow balls instead of flakes. Little round pellets. Notice the stalagmite on the hood. It was still there when I arrived back at Mary's place.
> View attachment 174695
> 
> Saturday morning, leaving Mary's place. Where the bush is in the middle of the road is where the gate is and then I get onto Crook's Canyon Trail. That's General Crook. It's 34 degrees here. On C's C T, it dropped to 28 degrees.
> View attachment 174696
> 
> Somewhere near here is where that Agarita Bush is. I can't believe I drove by it 4 times, and actually walked within 15 feet of it. Someone needs to slap me real hard for missing it. Damn........
> View attachment 174697
> Here is that snow covered obscure peak on Saturday morning. From this angle you can't see the mountains that normally obscure it. (I think I need to get my eyes checked again)
> View attachment 174698
> 
> Here is some of the wood. Big Mesquite burl on the left crushing my 6 gallon can. Mesquite burl on the right is the Poached Mesquite burl. Foreground right is probably Shaggy Bark Juniper with a lot of small burl activity. The log going into the truck bed is Oak, about 6-7" OD and over 5 feet long. It was pushed out of the ground by the grader. I just couldn't leave it, but I left the Agarita. Somebody, SLAP ME, PLEASE!!!. Actually, it was picked up a hundred yards prior to me spotting the Agarita. View attachment 174699
> 
> .................. Jerry (in Tucson)


I need to make one edit in this post. The large burl on the left crushing the yellow can is actually Eucalyptus burl. Okie Dokie, I don't have any of that yet, so this is a Plus.......




Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> I need to make one edit in this post. The large burl on the left crushing the yellow can is actually Eucalyptus burl. Okie Dokie, I don't have any of that yet, so this is a Plus.......
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry (in Tucson)



I turned a bit of that eucalyptus I got from you, man, that stuff is gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Herb G.

I weighed myself today & it's getting scary now. I have lost 30 lbs in 2 months, or an average of 1 lb. every 2 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## SubVet10

Sprung said:


> Got away for a couple days with my wife to celebrate our anniversary, which was on Monday. We saw for King & Country at the Target Center last night - bought tickets this summer when they went on pre-sale. WOW! What a show!
> 
> View attachment 173921


My wife and kids have seen them several times. I do hear the show is a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well, my day started at 0200. Got up and ready to go sit in the cold, wind and snow working a bear bait. On the way out, a vehicle came down the road and we went to run in the woods so they didn't see us. Little did I know, there was a clump of old fence wire in the grass waiting on me. It tripped me and I fell chest first on a stump and stuck some sticks in my hand. Knocked the breathe out of me. The officer I was with is a paramedic. After about 10 minutes and still couldn't hardly catch my breathe, he called our Sgt (ride) in. Took me to the ER for x-rays. Bruised sternum. Could possibly have very small fractures but couldn't see on x-rays. Sore as crap. Can't take a deep breath and a cough or sneeze is brutal. Asked if I wanted pain pills and I declined. Hate them things. Won't take em. Use ibuprofen or motrin 2X a day. Supposed to have court at 1300 but had to postpone. Taking tomorrow off. Gonna fix me a pot of chili, kick back and relax today. Have some paperwork to catch up on tomorrow even though I'm taking off.


Glad to hear it is nothing life threatening. For chili, I use the experts :) I got a 72 hour time-off pass from winning the Command cook-off with the 1982 recipe. I have also made it by adding GOOD coffee to it. https://www.chilicookoff.com/winning-recipes

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SubVet10

I've almost passed 90,000 in my novel- which is around 350 5x8" pages. Original plan was a high mark around 80K, but the ops went a little sideways after the guys commandeered an old Columbian Frigate. I had no idea they were going to do that, but, hey, if the owner of a BMW leaves the keys in the ignition... 

Will maybe end around the 110-120K range. I mostly have the ending remaining to write; but the higher word count will give me plenty of margin on editing. I have not done much with pens or knives lately due to moving, holidays, work, etc, so jotting down 500 words every now and then at least feels productive. 

Because everyone loves trilogies, I have at least two more planned. The second is outlined already, and I need to hammer down at least the concept for #3. Plus I've been poking around at hockey novelette when I am stuck on _Foreign & Domestic. _
Hoping to go live on publishing in March or April. 

Cheers, 

@ripjack13 @Eric Rorabaugh @Tony @Gdurfey

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

SubVet10 said:


> I've almost passed 90,000 in my novel- which is around 350 5x8" pages. Original plan was a high mark around 80K, but the ops went a little sideways after the guys commandeered an old Columbian Frigate. I had no idea they were going to do that, but, hey, if the owner of a BMW leaves the keys in the ignition...
> 
> Will maybe end around the 110-120K range. I mostly have the ending remaining to write; but the higher word count will give me plenty of margin on editing. I have not done much with pens or knives lately due to moving, holidays, work, etc, so jotting down 500 words every now and then at least feels productive.
> 
> Because everyone loves trilogies, I have at least two more planned. The second is outlined already, and I need to hammer down at least the concept for #3. Plus I've been poking around at hockey novelette when I am stuck on _Foreign & Domestic. _
> Hoping to go live on publishing in March or April.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> @ripjack13 @Eric Rorabaugh @Tony @Gdurfey



I'm gunna need an autographed copy. Of all 3....
Wooohoooo

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Herb G. said:


> I weighed myself today & it's getting scary now. I have lost 30 lbs in 2 months, or an average of 1 lb. every 2 days.


Is this intentional? Or is it something unknown?


----------



## Herb G.

woodtickgreg said:


> Is this intentional? Or is it something unknown?


Full blown, uncontrolled diabetes type 2. I am now on meds, and have seen at least 4 different dr.'s in the last 2 months.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Herb G. said:


> Full blown, uncontrolled diabetes type 2. I am now on meds, and have seen at least 4 different dr.'s in the last 2 months.


Then the weight loss is a good thing.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok Tom, you just made a big mistake. Prepare yourself for boredom. One thing I'll say first, thanks for reading at least 2/3rds of my post. Hehehe. Pictures of my time up there.
> 
> First picture is Mary's Place. This house is built of straw, stuccoed with local dirt with something to keep it hard on the walls. The inside is just plain old yard mud plastered onto walls. If there is a roof leak near an inside wall, they just get a trowel and trowel it back up onto the wall. It only happened once when they were gone for a month. Came home and all the mud surrounding the fireplace had puddled on the floor. 9fingers said he just mixed it to plaster consistency and troweled it back on, and sent Mary up on the roof to patch the hole.
> View attachment 174690
> 
> 
> Just one of 9fingers' old cars. Plus he has all kinds of old heavy equipment.
> View attachment 174691
> 
> Mesquite burl. Probably poached. The On X Hunt program I use to tell me where I am locates this burl right on the boundary of Verde Vaqueros and Prescott National Forest property lines.
> 
> 
> View attachment 174692
> 
> Leaving Mary's Friday morning to recover my nuts that the Skull Valley boys crushed for me. 15 and 20 mph really does suck.
> View attachment 174693
> 
> This mountain peak has always been near Kirkland Junction. Just never noticed it before until it got covered in snow. There are more mountains in the background that obscures it.
> View attachment 174694
> 
> I recovered my nuts, and am now heading south from Skull Valley. Actually heading into the eye of the storm. All it produced was a few snow balls instead of flakes. Little round pellets. Notice the stalagmite on the hood. It was still there when I arrived back at Mary's place.
> View attachment 174695
> 
> Saturday morning, leaving Mary's place. Where the bush is in the middle of the road is where the gate is and then I get onto Crook's Canyon Trail. That's General Crook. It's 34 degrees here. On C's C T, it dropped to 28 degrees.
> View attachment 174696
> 
> Somewhere near here is where that Agarita Bush is. I can't believe I drove by it 4 times, and actually walked within 15 feet of it. Someone needs to slap me real hard for missing it. Damn........
> View attachment 174697
> Here is that snow covered obscure peak on Saturday morning. From this angle you can't see the mountains that normally obscure it. (I think I need to get my eyes checked again)
> View attachment 174698
> 
> Here is some of the wood. Big Mesquite burl on the left crushing my 6 gallon can. Mesquite burl on the right is the Poached Mesquite burl. Foreground right is probably Shaggy Bark Juniper with a lot of small burl activity. The log going into the truck bed is Oak, about 6-7" OD and over 5 feet long. It was pushed out of the ground by the grader. I just couldn't leave it, but I left the Agarita. Somebody, SLAP ME, PLEASE!!!. Actually, it was picked up a hundred yards prior to me spotting the Agarita. View attachment 174699
> 
> .................. Jerry (in Tucson)



Jerry, just seeing this post today. Great pictures. Sounds and looks like an experience worth living. Thanks for posting those pictures.


----------



## SubVet10

ripjack13 said:


> I'm gunna need an autographed copy. Of all 3....
> Wooohoooo


I will figure out a way to do that, or something similar. The publishing bit is in many ways the most difficult part. My intention is to make it an e-book but we shall see. Thank you so much for your interest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

rocky1 said:


> Cool pictures... Sorry to hear about your nuts. A warm towel may offer some comfort!


I'm glad Mark revived this. I had to find out what he missed, and then re-read everything after, then saw your post, Rocky. Regarding your remedy, chocolate was much better.... Chocolate and nuts. yummmm, Can't beat'em... Hmmmmm. oh well............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Chili for the motorcycle gang meeting on Saturday. Going to call it Terlingua Chili With a Touch of New Mexico. Been looking for an opportunity to make a batch this winter, I just normally get lazy and not do it.









wwish I had some fresh green chili’s instead of canned.......

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> Chili for the motorcycle gang meeting on Saturday. Going to call it Terlingua Chili With a Touch of New Mexico. Been looking for an opportunity to make a batch this winter, I just normally get lazy and not do it.
> 
> View attachment 176583
> 
> View attachment 176584
> 
> wwish I had some fresh green chili’s instead of canned.......


I use that same chili mix when I make pheasant chili.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lousy, got a head cold, feel like crap.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Day is starting off to be hell. At 6:49, barefoot in the living room, stepped on a Scorpion. It ran under my easy chair. I grabbed the nearest something to use to kill it. The weapon is pictured below. Here is what's left of it. Hmmmm, I need to vacuum under that chair, to remove the dog hair. My foot is gonna be in pain for the next 24 hours, and if it doesn't kill me, tomorrow at 6-7am, the pain will stop. This makes sting #6 for me since '92......



 

And here is the Scorpion killer. I've had this small block of Ambrosia Maple 1 1/4 x 3 1/2 x 7 3/4" long on my coffee table for months debating whether to burn it or make some pen blanks out of it. It's now going to be known as The Scorpion killer. I'm gonna cut it up and make pen blanks on Monday, I hope. 




............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Its Saturday morning and I still feel like crap. I wanna work in the shop but just dont feel up to it, blowing your nose constantly makes things difficult to say the least, not to mention that my nose is sore. Eyes are watery and itchy too. It's just gotta run its course. This is about day 3.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Jerry (sorry Jerry, just realized I fat-fingered the name or a horrible autocorrect moment; my apologies sir!!!), still remember my last scorpion sting. Put my hand on the wood gate to the backyard....right on top of the sucker. Didn’t get me good, but he got me. Gee, 45 years ago?? Don’t miss them one bit. This was at Midland, TX.
Glad you aren’t allergic though!!


----------



## rocky1

Nubsnstubs said:


> Day is starting off to be hell. At 6:49, barefoot in the living room, stepped on a Scorpion. It ran under my easy chair. I grabbed the nearest something to use to kill it. The weapon is pictured below. Here is what's of it.
> 
> View attachment 176666
> 
> And here is the Scorpion killer. I've had this small block of Ambrosia Maple 1 1/4 x 3 1/2 x 7 3/4" long on my coffee table for months debating whether to burn it or make some pen blanks out of it. It's now going to be known as The Scorpion killer.
> 
> 
> ............ Jerry (in Tucson)



Looks of that scorpion I think it's found it's calling right there!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

rocky1 said:


> Looks of that scorpion I think it's found it's calling right there!!



Don't forget that honey. My b-day is next month, it would be a great time, your honey, my waffles...


----------



## rocky1

You're on, I'll get it there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

I own an old XM radio I got about 15 years ago. I have it set up in my house so I can listen to it inside or out in the car.
Anyway, I lost the remote for it some time ago, and I was looking for a replacement.
I looked on Amazon & some of those prices were ridiculous. $50+ on average.
So, I checked Ebay & found a brand new, original remote for $7.50 including shipping.
It pays to shop around.

Reactions: Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## SubVet10

Gdurfey said:


> Chili for the motorcycle gang meeting on Saturday. Going to call it Terlingua Chili With a Touch of New Mexico. Been looking for an opportunity to make a batch this winter, I just normally get lazy and not do it.
> 
> View attachment 176583
> 
> View attachment 176584
> 
> wwish I had some fresh green chili’s instead of canned.......



How good was the seasoning?


----------



## Gdurfey

SubVet10 said:


> How good was the seasoning?



I like it. I am not a bean person, so I add onions, green peppers, and green chilis. Hard for me to describe as everyone has different tastes, but for me it seems to have that traditional taste from Texas. I inherited a lot of eating habits from dad and grew up not eating a lot of spice. I now add almost all the cayenne to it; but still not too hot! Just enough for a good taste. 

have to admit, first bought this package of seasoning for only one reason: Mr. Shelby is my racing/car hero so I had to try it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Nubsnstubs said:


> Day is starting off to be hell. At 6:49, barefoot in the living room, stepped on a Scorpion. It ran under my easy chair. I grabbed the nearest something to use to kill it. The weapon is pictured below. Here is what's left of it. Hmmmm, I need to vacuum under that chair, to remove the dog hair. My foot is gonna be in pain for the next 24 hours, and if it doesn't kill me, tomorrow at 6-7am, the pain will stop. This makes sting #6 for me since '92......
> 
> View attachment 176666
> 
> And here is the Scorpion killer. I've had this small block of Ambrosia Maple 1 1/4 x 3 1/2 x 7 3/4" long on my coffee table for months debating whether to burn it or make some pen blanks out of it. It's now going to be known as The Scorpion killer. I'm gonna cut it up and make pen blanks on Monday, I hope. View attachment 176667
> 
> 
> ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Ouch! We see quite a few here but haven't been stung yet, wife is freaked out by them so has an exterminator visit regularly, not sure it helps though....


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Nubsnstubs said:


> Day is starting off to be hell. At 6:49, barefoot in the living room, stepped on a Scorpion. It ran under my easy chair. I grabbed the nearest something to use to kill it. The weapon is pictured below. Here is what's left of it. Hmmmm, I need to vacuum under that chair, to remove the dog hair. My foot is gonna be in pain for the next 24 hours, and if it doesn't kill me, tomorrow at 6-7am, the pain will stop. This makes sting #6 for me since '92......
> 
> View attachment 176666
> 
> And here is the Scorpion killer. I've had this small block of Ambrosia Maple 1 1/4 x 3 1/2 x 7 3/4" long on my coffee table for months debating whether to burn it or make some pen blanks out of it. It's now going to be known as The Scorpion killer. I'm gonna cut it up and make pen blanks on Monday, I hope. View attachment 176667
> 
> 
> ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


you really need to try that Bengal spray, it'll solve your problem

http://www.bengal.com/gold_roach_spray.html


----------



## ripjack13

vegas urban lumber said:


> you really need to try that Bengal spray, it'll solve your problem
> 
> http://www.bengal.com/gold_roach_spray.html



They need to use that in DC....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kweinert

Went downstairs to get something out of the freezer for supper and ended up taking everything out of the freezer.

Who knew they'd only last for 20 years? :)

*sigh* Luckily today is trash day and they hadn't been by yet.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## kweinert

Just got back from Lowes and instead of picking it up today we'll have them deliver it on Monday so they'll take it downstairs. The grandkids will have to do without the Otter Pops until next week :) I don't mind doing all the setup (switching door sides, cleaning up shipping stuff) but I'll be glad to not have to navigate the stairs.

And the trash day thing? They'd already been down our side of the road so we loaded up our can and took it across the street to add to the neighbor's can. I really didn't want that stuff stewing over the next week. Even though at the most it's going to get into the 50s that's plenty warm enough to start a nice stew in the can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

@kweinert - that whole appliance delivery thing is really nice. Especially if there's stairs to navigate. We didn't bring our vintage 1960's giant chest freezer with us in the move and opted to buy a new upright freezer. I ordered it online from Home Depot on Sunday or Monday night and yesterday it was delivered - and taken down into the basement and set up exactly where I wanted it. From the time they showed up to the time they left it was maybe 10 minutes. And delivery was free - hard to beat the convenience at that price!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Even if delivery wasn't free, it's worth it to not take a chance of tearing something up or hurting your body.!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

kweinert said:


> Just got back from Lowes and instead of picking it up today we'll have them deliver it on Monday so they'll take it downstairs. The grandkids will have to do without the Otter Pops until next week :) I don't mind doing all the setup (switching door sides, cleaning up shipping stuff) but I'll be glad to not have to navigate the stairs.
> 
> And the trash day thing? They'd already been down our side of the road so we loaded up our can and took it across the street to add to the neighbor's can. I really didn't want that stuff stewing over the next week. Even though at the most it's going to get into the 50s that's plenty warm enough to start a nice stew in the can.



I have to assume it was bad for a few days to need to trash things? We have about 25 cubic feet of space in the coolers so were good if our 30 year old dumps on us. We're in it at least 3 days a week, maybe more. Teenage daughter has a thing for sneaking ice cream. We also have a neighbor with a beer and deer fridge. She has it just for family gatherings of if a "deer" stops in for dinner. Between the church, firehall local grocer and family, I'd say we have at least 20 freezers to fall back on. The blessing of a small town and community minded people. 

Glad you caught it early enough to handle with minimum issue. Had it been summer, assume a whole different realm of possibilities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Well today is just getting started but yesterday was good I spit of the problems at the get go. Got out riding the snowmobile with my old lady and a buddy and his. Put 90 miles on,first 30 or so we’re pretty dang cold as the zipper on my jacket broke and I rode with it open. Stopped at a store bought a thick insulated shirt,wore the inside liner backwards and the outer shell the normal way. Turned out to be just right.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Herb G.

Today was really, really bad. Suffice it to say, it's been the worst day I've had in 33 years.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Herb G. said:


> Today was really, really bad. Suffice it to say, it's been the worst day I've had in 33 years.


Care to elaborate? Folks on the wb are good listeners and sympathetic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

woodtickgreg said:


> Care to elaborate? Folks on the wb are good listeners and sympathetic.


I better not say.


----------



## T. Ben

Herb G. said:


> I better not say.


I hope things work out well for you,whatever is going on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

It'd been long enough that the Butter Braids had started to raise. And that's where most of the mess came from, the cinnamon that leaked from the burst package.

We use one of those vacuum seal a meal things for most stuff so all the other juices were contained. 

I've had a chest freezer go bad before and the soup in the bottom was definitely not something I want to ever repeat.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Found my "official" Jack Webb whistle today. Wife said sell it.... Dragnet


----------



## trc65

Quiz for you- how was Joe Friday's badge number chosen?


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Quiz for you- how was Joe Friday's badge number chosen?



I should know, but don't recall. Once it is said, it will foolishly click, maybe.


----------



## trc65

Think about a sports record....


----------



## William Tanner

714


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> Quiz for you- how was Joe Friday's badge number chosen?



When I worked in Hollywood, I was told it was just the area code the writer lived in when he wrote it. But other sources say different.
I'll let the guesses continue...


----------



## Lou Currier

Yesterday I finally got my big lathe set up and although the space I have to work in is small, I’m finally able to turn again  2019 was a pretty crappy year but ended well and I am on the rebound while picking up the pieces and moving forward. 

will be going to the Woodworking Show in Tampa next weekend where my plan is to come home with a Nova Comet II if the price is right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier

My first piece is a live oak burl that I got from @rocky1 



 



 



 

I used Watco Danish Oil as a finish and it is eating it up as fast as I can apply it. Will probably try a few more coats.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben

Very nice looking piece,and very nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice job Lou!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Off again today so I kept a eye on the gun rights rally in Richmond. Everything went smoothly. No disruptions, no violence which was great. My wife has been sick for a week but went to work today. She loves potato soup so I made my version for her which I've never done. She actually told me it was better than hers! My day has been wonderful. Now to get prepared for grand jury tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Yesterday I finally got my big lathe set up and although the space I have to work in is small, I’m finally able to turn again  2019 was a pretty crappy year but ended well and I am on the rebound while picking up the pieces and moving forward.
> 
> will be going to the Woodworking Show in Tampa next weekend where my plan is to come home with a Nova Comet II if the price is right.




This is for sale in my area --
https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/tls/d/fort-lauderdale-nova-lathe/7056437940.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Never have anything like that for sale around here

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

Spinartist said:


> This is for sale in my area --
> https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/tls/d/fort-lauderdale-nova-lathe/7056437940.html


Notice something missing in that pic? Bonus points for whoever sees it.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> Notice something missing in that pic? Bonus points for whoever sees it.



So if it is missing, seems strange that anyone would see it...of course there are hundreds of things that many of us would have liked to see. Some sensible and likely more, not so much.

Should be interesting to see how others plug in to reply.


----------



## Sprung

Judging by Mark's "plug in" comment, I think you guys are probably referring to the cord. If so, go get your eyes checked. It's there. Just coiled up.


----------



## Herb G.

Yeah, I need new glasses for sure.


----------



## kweinert

So, made a run over to a local knife maker's house yesterday. We met at the last craft show I did and he said he had some wood that I might find interesting and we finally got together.

I managed to say No more than I said Yes, but I did come home with a few claro walnut gunstock cutoffs, a couple pieces of what appear to be curly aspen, a couple of pieces of fairly large Russian Olive, along with a pine burl.

He had some FBE that didn't appear to have much color, a lot of heart rot, and a few small burls. I did pass those up because they seemed to be more work than what I'd get out of them. A lot of his stuff was packed up as he's in the process of moving and we plan on getting together again after he's moved.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## eaglea1

Going to get this bad boy on Sat. Ash burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

eaglea1 said:


> Going to get this bad boy on Sat. Ash burl.



Green ash?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Judging by Mark's "plug in" comment, I think you guys are probably referring to the cord. If so, go get your eyes checked. It's there. Just coiled up.
> 
> View attachment 177846



Maybe, I see the cord.... still wondering what Herb was hinting at?


----------



## Herb G.

Mr. Peet said:


> Maybe, I see the cord.... still wondering what Herb was hinting at?


The cord. I didn't see it. I said I need new glasses.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> The cord. I didn't see it. I said I need new glasses.



Thanks Herb. I saw the cord but not a plug. Sometimes they lack a plug pending the users choice of 110 or 220. Nice lathe either way.


----------



## T. Ben

Well my day was looking great,was heading back to park the truck for the day,all happy i was getting done early,then a goofball in front of me got into some snow on the side of the road,fish tailed into the girl in left lane,we are in between concrete barriers in a construction zone,pushed her into the barrier,I stopped in time,the coming up behind me didn’t,busted my right rear airbag off it’s lower mount. State patrol said I can’t drive it,do here I sit waiting for a tow.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## eaglea1

Mr. Peet said:


> Green ash?


Not sure yet, till I get there. The guy just said ash burl, 60 bucks


----------



## trc65

T. Ben said:


> State patrol said I can’t drive it,do here I sit waiting for a tow.



That really sucks. At least you are OK, even if stuck waiting.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Herb G. said:


> Notice something missing in that pic? Bonus points for whoever sees it.




Bar to loosen/tighten headstock


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Well my day was looking great,was heading back to park the truck for the day,all happy i was getting done early,then a goofball in front of me got into some snow on the side of the road,fish tailed into the girl in left lane,we are in between concrete barriers in a construction zone,pushed her into the barrier,I stopped in time,the coming up behind me didn’t,busted my right rear airbag off it’s lower mount. State patrol said I can’t drive it,do here I sit waiting for a tow.



Yet another reason for the "sucks" button. So you have an air suspension?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Today I learned that the truck I over paid on, that had the engine blow 5 months into ownership has an open differential rear, thus worthlessness in snow and mud. Joy, another $1,000 to get "torsen" style rear to have a more dependable vehicle. Bright side, new engine is doing fine, but intake air flow motor died. Still runs and helps pay a few more bills than it makes.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> Yet another reason for the "sucks" button. So you have an air suspension?


This was in my work truck,


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> This was in my work truck,



Personal work truck or company truck? Are you going to be out of work a few days? Or have you a fall back?


----------



## Lou Currier

@Spinartist

Back to the Nova...is it missing a hand wheel? Makes me wonder what’s wrong with it if it is brand new and being sold for that price.

Photo won’t upload....here’s the link
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...MIwq6X5KOX5wIVlpOzCh0LLArfEAQYASABEgLUc_D_BwE


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> Personal work truck or company truck? Are you going to be out of work a few days? Or have you a fall back?


Company trk,I’m getting a rental trk from the place we lease our trucks from. I barely noticed when the guy hit me. I should have been more specific about the trk, i drive Truck for a living. I was bobtail at the time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@T. Ben , just glad you are okay. Accidents always seem to be the biggest pain in the rear....especially when you are caught up like you were. Ugh....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> @Spinartist
> 
> Back to the Nova...is it missing a hand wheel? Makes me wonder what’s wrong with it if it is brand new and being sold for that price.
> 
> Photo won’t upload....here’s the link
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...MIwq6X5KOX5wIVlpOzCh0LLArfEAQYASABEgLUc_D_BwE




I believe that lathe doesn't come with a hand wheel.
Some don't.


----------



## Gdurfey

Spinartist said:


> I believe that lathe doesn't come with a hand wheel.
> Some don't.



it doesn’t. I have that lathe. Not having any other experience, I love it. Just wish I had spent the bucks on the variable speed version first time around. I have since upgraded the motor and controls for variable and love it. Also bought the bed extensions just because. I see me having this lathe for a long time. The headstock will also swing for outboard turning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

No hand wheel would drive me crazy. My first lathe didn't have one, and many times I took the belt cover off and rotated the pulley by hand.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Was going fine until my Woodbarter avatar was changed to something I won't easily recognize. Mr. Yuck, how positive...


----------



## TXMoon

Every time I see this thread heading I am reminded of the show Cheers
Woody "Hey Norm, how are you doing?"
Norm "Poor"
Woody "Aw, I am sorry to hear..."
Norm "No, Pour. As in, Pour me a beer"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Maverick

Mr. Peet said:


> Was going fine until my Woodbarter avatar was changed to something I won't easily recognize. Mr. Yuck, how positive...



I know Mark, I didn't recognize you at first. Looks like you got hold of something that didn't agree with you. Any idea what made it change?

By the way, my day is gong swell. (Figured I should say something about my day since that is the title of the thread). My youngest daughter turned 31 today, man that makes me start thinking I'm getting old.....but I choose to ignore it for the time being.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Great day, work still stinks but all dood when your order from Craft Supplies arrives.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice, who doesn't like new tools, lol. 
Someone got new scrapers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Maverick said:


> I know Mark, I didn't recognize you at first. Looks like you got hold of something that didn't agree with you. Any idea what made it change?
> 
> By the way, my day is gong swell. (Figured I should say something about my day since that is the title of the thread). My youngest daughter turned 31 today, man that makes me start thinking I'm getting old.....but I choose to ignore it for the time being.



I assume a moderator did it.... I miss mine, Dad, be 16 years in April. Our youngest daughter is the reciprocal, 13.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wasn't me!


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice, who doesn't like new tools, lol.
> Someone got new scrapers!



never had one Greg. Trying to apply some new skills

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I sold the stand for my dewalt scroll saw today. Nice young wood worker. I steered him here, I hope he checks us out. I didnt need the stand since I mounted the saw on a flip top cart, 2 tools in one space.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## trc65

Must have been the day for getting new tools. Here's what I found in my mailbox. My first "premium" tool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Maverick

trc65 said:


> Must have been the day for getting new tools. Here's what I found in my mailbox. My first "premium" tool.



Nice. Let me know how you like it. That is the exact tool I have been eyeing so I would love to hear some first hand experience. Thanks


----------



## trc65

Will do. I can already say it is much heavier than the Benjamin's Best of the same size I've been using. Will have a good test for it, been roughing out Apple bowls this week, and been using a 5/8 BB gouge for that job. Been sharpening that gouge about 3 times while roughing 7-8" bowls.

Have to get a handle made for it, might be able to do that tomorrow. Will just make a quick temporary handle to see what length I want. Plan to get a One way Thread-Lok ferrule to use on permanent handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> Must have been the day for getting new tools. Here's what I found in my mailbox. My first "premium" tool.
> 
> View attachment 178053


You're gonna like it, Tim. I have about 1 7/8" of flute left on mine, but ordered replacements for 1/2, 5/8 and 3/4" almost a year ago, and they're still in the plastic tubes......... Pretty soon I'll be making handles and then start wearing them out. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Maverick said:


> Nice. Let me know how you like it. That is the exact tool I have been eyeing so I would love to hear some first hand experience. Thanks


John, you're gonna like it when you pull the plug on one and get to use it. One thing I did since I have access to a machine shop was to mill the bar flat where the flute ends. If you have the Wolverine system, that allows you to be able to always grind it as if it were indexing off the flute wings. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Maverick

Thanks Jerry, I have done mostly spindle turning in my very young turning life, so my goal is to do a deep dive into bowls (no pun intended) and then on to hollow form turning. One step at a time. I do have the wolverine system so I appreciate your recommendations and experience. Maybe when I start doing some bowl turning I will look more at your tail stock gizmo that I have looked at in the past; that looks pretty cool.

Thanks,

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Maverick said:


> Nice. Let me know how you like it. That is the exact tool I have been eyeing so I would love to hear some first hand experience. Thanks




I have the whole set of Thompson gouges. They are excellent!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Oh, I'm sitting on my desk counting concretes. Them little things can hide if you're not careful. On a 24 hour fast, so counting the hours, no minutes, until the noon catfish dinner

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## TXMoon

Mike Hill said:


> Oh, I'm sitting on my desk counting concretes. Them little things can hide if you're not careful. On a 24 hour fast, so counting the hours, no minutes, until the noon catfish dinner


Mmmm catfish....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Headed to the Woodworking Show today....wish my wallet luck

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> Headed to the Woodworking Show today....wish my wallet luck



It'll be in Milwaukee, 2 hours south of me, in a month. And I'm currently planning to attend. Will be the same for me and my wallet...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick

I am jealous. Even the big woodworking shows have quit coming to the So Cal area. My wallet on the other hand is very thankful for the lack of temptations.


----------



## eaglea1

Sprung said:


> It'll be in Milwaukee, 2 hours south of me, in a month. And I'm currently planning to attend. Will be the same for me and my wallet...


Dang Matt, that's the same weekend as the Battle on Bago ice fishin tournament.


----------



## Sprung

Maverick said:


> I am jealous. Even the big woodworking shows have quit coming to the So Cal area. My wallet on the other hand is very thankful for the lack of temptations.



The Woodworking Show used to stop in Minneapolis. The year I discovered that, it was the day after the show ended. I planned to go the next year. They never returned to Minneapolis...



eaglea1 said:


> Dang Matt, that's the same weekend as the Battle on Bago ice fishin tournament.



I'm not stupid enough to walk out on a frozen lake to go ice fishing, so no conundrum for me that weekend!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Returned from the woodworking show and it seems to be going down hill each year. A lot of their bigger vendors seem to be jumping ship. I did however manage to come home with this and some other trinkets

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## eaglea1

Sprung said:


> The Woodworking Show used to stop in Minneapolis. The year I discovered that, it was the day after the show ended. I planned to go the next year. They never returned to Minneapolis...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stupid enough to walk out on a frozen lake to go ice fishing, so no conundrum for me that weekend!


Hmmm, stupid?


----------



## woodtickgreg

At work, in the cold rain, picking up a load of pallets, I'm cold and wet. I've had better days.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

eaglea1 said:


> Hmmm, stupid?



Only meant as a joke! 

But I'm just not a fan of leaving good ground and going out on the ice. I've been ice fishing once. Sitting in the shanty and the ice cracking and popping loudly whenever a vehicle drove by, and the ice going up and down, etc - nope, can't do it. Just not for me. If I'm going to be on the water, it's gotta be on a boat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## eaglea1

Sprung said:


> Only meant as a joke!
> 
> But I'm just not a fan of leaving good ground and going out on the ice. I've been ice fishing once. Sitting in the shanty and the ice cracking and popping loudly whenever a vehicle drove by, and the ice going up and down, etc - nope, can't do it. Just not for me. If I'm going to be on the water, it's gotta be on a boat.


No problems, I get it... I'm not one for the first ice or doing something crazy. Even if there is 2' of ice I refuse to drive my truck on it.. I grew up fishing both hard and soft water and enjoy them equally and it's just another hobby that I share with my sons a couple of times a year.. Sometimes I need to get out of the shop and do other things which my wife says I have too many of , lol.
Have a great (snowy) day.
Randy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> At work, in the cold rain, picking up a load of pallets, I'm cold and wet. I've had better days.
> View attachment 178155



Be safe brother, lot of morons on the road!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Lou Currier said:


> Returned from the woodworking show and it seems to be going down hill each year. A lot of their bigger vendors seem to be jumping ship. I did however manage to come home with this and some other trinkets
> 
> View attachment 178145


Way to go Lou! I’ve looked at some of the outboard attachments they make for it, pretty cool features for a mini/midi.
I miss the shows when we lived in Charlotte...May be a good reason to visit . There was no shortage of shows that I can recall. Even Klingspor held a woodworking show in October with lots of free apples.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

TimR said:


> Way to go Lou! I’ve looked at some of the outboard attachments they make for it, pretty cool features for a mini/midi.
> I miss the shows when we lived in Charlotte...May be a good reason to visit . There was no shortage of shows that I can recall. Even Klingspor held a woodworking show in October with lots of free apples.


Uh oh...I just found out a woodworking show will be in Atlanta March 15-17...2 hrs away but hopefully a good event

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

To top off my new lathe, a good friend went to the show yesterday and he won the Nova 1624 lathe they were giving away  What makes it even better is that my friend does not make a lot of money and hasn’t really been able to do much turning in the past few years and definitely could not afford to upgrade. He had a very small low end lathe that was good for pretty much just pen turning.

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | +Karma 2


----------



## T. Ben

Yesterday started out crappy could get the new trailer light plug in to work right,got it working. Then the wife and I took off and put a 108 miles on the sleds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Turned a little something with my new lathe.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> Turned a little something with my new lathe.
> 
> View attachment 178570
> 
> View attachment 178572


Wow, Lou, that piece of wood looks like something I would turn. With that beautiful grain and color it's a shame it wasn't a bigger piece..... Whatcha gonna do to remove the tenon???.................. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Lou Currier

Nubsnstubs said:


> Wow, Lou, that piece of wood looks like something I would turn. With that beautiful grain and color it's a shame it wasn't a bigger piece..... Whatcha gonna do to remove the tenon???.................. Jerry (in Tucson)



The swing is actually over 10” and I will get creative on the tenon removal.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> The swing is actually over 10” and I will get creative on the tenon removal.


I've done 3 or 4 of those like that, so if you need any tips, ask and ye shall receive. After the first one you do, the others in the future become much easier. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Lou Currier

Nubsnstubs said:


> I've done 3 or 4 of those like that, so if you need any tips, ask and ye shall receive. After the first one you do, the others in the future become much easier. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)



One of the turners I watch a lot on YouTube is Al Furtado. He turns a lot of pieces that present challenging tenon removal so I have some ideas...if I get in trouble I’ll reach out, thanks


----------



## Mike Hill

Very nice - Live oak?


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike Hill said:


> Very nice - Live oak?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_virginiana


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm sitting in the street at the chrysler mack Ave. Assembly plant that is being built. It's a new paint plant for jeeps. I'm waiting on my escort to lead me in.
I'm delivering steel grating for catwalks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm having an interesting day at work today. Now I'm at the fermi nuclear power plant. There's a wildlife refuge all around it. So far I have seen deer, geese, and a muskrat. There snake crossing signs on the roads, lol.



The steam that rises from the cooling towers freezes in the atmosphere and falls as snow. I guess that's kinda nuclear snow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## eaglea1

woodtickgreg said:


> The steam that rises from the cooling towers freezes in the atmosphere and falls as snow. I guess that's kinda nuclear snow.


I was wondering why it was such a warmer winter up here this year!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Some days this job is ok, most of the time I hate it. I work for tyrants, yellers and screamers and they treat everyone like crap. Theres a revolving door for the employees and one day I'm gonna give it a hard spin. I love what I do, just not who I work for.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> Some days this job is ok, most of the time I hate it. I work for tyrants, yellers and screamers and they treat everyone like crap. Theres a revolving door for the employees and one day I'm gonna give it a hard spin. I love what I do, just not who I work for.


That’s not good,there has to be someone else around to work for.


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


> That’s not good,there has to be someone else around to work for.


I'm sure there is, just haven't found it yet. But I'm looking, been applying, just gotta find the right fit. I dont want to take just any job. I want a better job. This is just a job, not the right job. At almost 60 years old I really dont have much tolerance for taking any crap from anyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm sure there is, just haven't found it yet. But I'm looking, been applying, just gotta find the right fit. I dont want to take just any job. I want a better job. This is just a job, not the right job. At almost 60 years old I really dont have much tolerance for taking any crap from anyone!


Greg, hopefully you'll something that is both enjoyable and doesn't require interface with a PITA. I got lucky in my final years before retiring. My manager's boss would call me whenever he wanted feedback on how he was doing or what should be done differently in our organization. Few others would give the honest feedback he wanted.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm having an interesting day at work today. Now I'm at the fermi nuclear power plant. There's a wildlife refuge all around it. So far I have seen deer, geese, and a muskrat. There snake crossing signs on the roads, lol.
> View attachment 178648
> The steam that rises from the cooling towers freezes in the atmosphere and falls as snow. I guess that's kinda nuclear snow.



Greg, after posting that picture of the cooling towers, have you been visited by the secret service yet??.................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm sure there is, just haven't found it yet. But I'm looking, been applying, just gotta find the right fit. I dont want to take just any job. I want a better job. This is just a job, not the right job. At almost 60 years old I really dont have much tolerance for taking any crap from anyone!


Well I hope you find it,with a class a I would think you could go just about anywhere. Around here drivers are not easy to find,well at least quality drivers.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Nubsnstubs said:


> Greg, after posting that picture of the cooling towers, have you been visited by the secret service yet??.................. Jerry (in Tucson)


Those pics are everywhere so not likely a concern to anyone. Now inside the control rooms would be another thing entirely.


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


> Well I hope you find it,with a class a I would think you could go just about anywhere. Around here drivers are not easy to find,well at least quality drivers.


Theres lots of class a work around here as well, but most of it is over the road and I wont do that again. Local stuff is hard to find that pays well. I've even considered changing careers, but I'm a little old for that I think, and besides I really do love driving, always have. I love the job, just not the company I'm working for, its terribly miss managed and run by miserable people. I just keep looking. Best time to look for a job is when you have a job. But man I have a real hard time being silent when disrespected and talked to like I'm an idiot. And they do that to everyone.
Today was one of those days.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Herb G.

woodtickgreg said:


> and besides I really do love driving, always have.


I don't mind driving, I just hate sitting in traffic. The traffic around here is effin ridiculous.


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> Theres lots of class a work around here as well, but most of it is over the road and I wont do that again. Local stuff is hard to find that pays well. I've even considered changing careers, but I'm a little old for that I think, and besides I really do love driving, always have. I love the job, just not the company I'm working for, its terribly miss managed and run by miserable people. I just keep looking. Best time to look for a job is when you have a job. But man I have a real hard time being silent when disrespected and talked to like I'm an idiot. And they do that to everyone.
> Today was one of those days.


That does make it hard to go to work,for some reason I think we’ve had this conversation before. I hope you can find somewhere that works for you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Working today on a saturday


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

woodtickgreg said:


> Working today on a saturday



DITTO!


----------



## Lou Currier

woodtickgreg said:


> Theres lots of class a work around here as well, but most of it is over the road and I wont do that again. Local stuff is hard to find that pays well. I've even considered changing careers, but I'm a little old for that I think, and besides I really do love driving, always have. I love the job, just not the company I'm working for, its terribly miss managed and run by miserable people. I just keep looking. Best time to look for a job is when you have a job. But man I have a real hard time being silent when disrespected and talked to like I'm an idiot. And they do that to everyone.
> Today was one of those days.



Greg, next time they do that just respond with “yes boss” and see how they respond

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lou Currier said:


> Greg, next time they do that just respond with “yes boss” and see how they respond


I usually respond with go f yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

woodtickgreg said:


> I usually respond with go f yourself.


I tell them to go chit in their hat. Hey, it works for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The Betty said she wanted to go tool shopping today when I got home from work. Do I have a great girl or what?
Betty got a tool box for hear jewelry making stuff, a rock tumbler, and a wire twister from harbor frieght, and some diamond dremel burs from woodcraft.


 

 I got a drill and driver kit from woodcraft and a plastic hammer for pounding out dents in bicycle fenders from harbor freight. 


 
I also picked up another cushion mat for the shop when we where at Sam's club.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Nice day with the wood turning club. We have some classes so us “helpers” were getting schooled a bit. Also had a new turner with us so we could practice helping and he got free instruction.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Saw this listed and had to record and watch. Remember seeing this many years ago with dad and him laughing so hard....... miss him...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hallelujah_Trail

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is day 2 of working in the snow, as a flat bed steel hauler it makes for twice the amount of work dealing with the tarps all day. I'm hoping I dont have to work tomorrow, they seem to always ask me at the end of the day which kinda sucks. I wont say no if they do but I wont like it.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

woodtickgreg said:


> they seem to always ask me at the end of the day which kinda sucks.



I had a boss who'd wait until quitting time on a Friday to tell me he wanted me to work the weekend.
After he pulled that stunt 2 or 3 times, I started leaving early on Fridays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Herb G. said:


> I had a boss who'd wait until quitting time on a Friday to tell me he wanted me to work the weekend.


That's what he always does to me. But I kinda look at it this way, I'll take their money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I found when I had employees, Saturday work was time and a half, but I only got half the work from them. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yay! My day ended good, got off early and no work tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Now get in the shop and make something!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Sitting here with iPad in hand waiting for local power outage to resolve itself. Got a project to in shop that needs to be done for club meeting tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Now get in the shop and make something!


That's my plans for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Last weekend was train the helpers, we had a class today. 5 students turned their first ever bowls.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

And a class on Sunday

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

And then these greeted me today in the mail. Upgrading my sharpening with CBN wheels. One question: I bought 180 and 350: for touching up bowl gouges, which should be my primary? Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Today is great,it's over which brings me one day closer to a week off from work and 3-4 days of snowmobiling up north.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Gdurfey said:


> And then these greeted me today in the mail. Upgrading my sharpening with CBN wheels. One question: I bought 180 and 350: for touching up bowl gouges, which should be my primary? Thanks in advance.



I would probably use the 180x for general work, and move to the 350x for finishing cuts.

I've got a 220x, and if/when I get another will probably go finer. If I ever have to do serious regrinding on something, I'd probably put a white wheel back on. Some have said a 220x is too slow for everyday work, but my theory is if it is slower, I'm less likely to screw something up, and gouges will last a little longer removing slightly less with each grinding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Garry. Super event. Thanks for posting.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a crap day at work. I did t even get a lunch. Started a 6am and didnt eat till I got home at 4:45
I went directly to my shop for some therapy. Always makes me feel better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Herb G.

You know, it's predictable and very sad.
I get up very early, usually around 1-2 AM or so. The bars let out about the same time.
I come downstairs & listen to the radio, and every weekend, there's a bunch of accidents around here.
The radio gives traffic & weather reports every 10 minutes.
I hear the Med-Evac copters come & go to the local trauma center down the road from me.
Every weekend, it's the same thing. The bars let out, people drive drunk, crash, and the next thing I hear is the copters taking them
to the trauma center.

This has been going on as long as I've lived here, about 20 years.
When are people going to learn, you do not drink alcohol & drive.

I say a prayer for each time I hear the copters go by.

Sorry if I am out of line here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> I would probably use the 180x for general work, and move to the 350x for finishing cuts.
> 
> I've got a 220x, and if/when I get another will probably go finer. If I ever have to do serious regrinding on something, I'd probably put a white wheel back on. Some have said a 220x is too slow for everyday work, but my theory is if it is slower, I'm less likely to screw something up, and gouges will last a little longer removing slightly less with each grinding.



Thanks Tim. Definitely keeping my wheels for regrinds, big mistakes (dropping point first on concrete, etc) and such. Received some advice from others on here; will provide what I learn in a post later.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hauled another oversized load at work today, 39,000 lbs 12'6" wide, hung off the tail another 5'
The load was stacked on another truck, used 2 massive forklifts to lift a stack. Then one truck pulls out and I back under the load.


 Loaded but not secured or flagged yet.


 Ready to roll, just waiting on my escort vehicle.


 
I'll never haul another oversize load for this company again. Second time and nothing matched the permit. That puts me at risk for a ticket and large fine, and it would go on my record. I'm not going to put myself at risk for anyone, especially since I was never told I would have to haul oversize loads. Theres right and wrong. I might get fired over this but I must take a stand on this issue, it's my license.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

How did that work out Greg?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> How did that work out Greg?


I'll let you know......companies can't force you to do things that are illegal.
If I get fired over it that's ok. I have to much at stake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I'll let you know......companies can't force you to do things that are illegal.
> If I get fired over it that's ok. I have to much at stake.



That's called "Wrongful Termination", and, that's illegal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> That's called "Wrongful Termination", and, that's illegal.


I agree, but do I really want to work for these kinds of people? We'll see how it goes. Hes already lied to me about the permits and put me at risk just to get his freight hauled for cheap with no concern for his driver.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Schroedc

Been cleaning the shop the last week or so plus took 3 days for a school trip with the One Act Play team to the state festival. I built the set for the play

https://www.postbulletin.com/news/e..._333c54e2-4852-11ea-adc2-8b096a43e3a2.html#13

It's been interesting the last 6-8 months. I started in business wanting to be a turner and some other woodwork. Over the last 6 years with changes in the economy and spending habits, things have morphed in directions I never saw coming. These days I seem to make my living woodworking for sewing machine folks and doing a LOT of sewing machine repair and parts business. I'm going to be moving into CNC router work soon, been designing several products I can produce in quantity and hopefully have a decent revenue stream with them. One of these days I might actually get ahead of the bills and make some profit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Schroedc said:


> Been cleaning the shop the last week or so plus took 3 days for a school trip with the One Act Play team to the state festival. I built the set for the play
> 
> https://www.postbulletin.com/news/e..._333c54e2-4852-11ea-adc2-8b096a43e3a2.html#13
> 
> It's been interesting the last 6-8 months. I started in business wanting to be a turner and some other woodwork. Over the last 6 years with changes in the economy and spending habits, things have morphed in directions I never saw coming. These days I seem to make my living woodworking for sewing machine folks and doing a LOT of sewing machine repair and parts business. I'm going to be moving into CNC router work soon, been designing several products I can produce in quantity and hopefully have a decent revenue stream with them.* One of these days I might actually get ahead of the bills and make some profit. *


I believe that is the dream of every woodworker. When I turned my hobby into a business, it became a nightmare. I stuck with it as it's what I do best.......... Hope your business pays off. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Long cold snowy day at work today, when it snows I get to wrestle tarps all day. I was going to go in the shop tonight but I'm cold and tired so I'm just going to go to bed early and warm up. When your tired that's not a good time to be in the shop, that's when accidents happen.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

At hospital with a good friend. His brother had a massive heart attack Tuesday resulting in oxygen deprivation and brain damage. They will be saying goodbye here in a few hours. Worked on the same project with the brother, Bob, for 19 years. He retired for the second time at the end of November last year. Prayers appreciated, he retired from the Air Force as well. Thanks family.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Schroedc said:


> Been cleaning the shop the last week or so plus took 3 days for a school trip with the One Act Play team to the state festival. I built the set for the play
> 
> https://www.postbulletin.com/news/e..._333c54e2-4852-11ea-adc2-8b096a43e3a2.html#13
> 
> It's been interesting the last 6-8 months. I started in business wanting to be a turner and some other woodwork. Over the last 6 years with changes in the economy and spending habits, things have morphed in directions I never saw coming. These days I seem to make my living woodworking for sewing machine folks and doing a LOT of sewing machine repair and parts business. I'm going to be moving into CNC router work soon, been designing several products I can produce in quantity and hopefully have a decent revenue stream with them. One of these days I might actually get ahead of the bills and make some profit.



As long as you are moving forward and it is what you enjoy go for it!! Your plans and Gods direction dont always make sense today but go with thee flow it may be better than you ever thought!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Gdurfey prayers and thoughts following sir

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Gdurfey 
Garry, sorry to hear. Prayers coming

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Well it started out ok,had a 5 1/2hr drive to get to a delivery,north of grand forks ,nd only to get there and have the air dryer on the tractor freeze up. Got to sit for 3-3 hrs to end up getting towed 2hrs to Fargo to get the trk fixed,do I can run 2hrs north tomorrow to get my trailer. Then head back to Minneapolis,flip the bird to the work truck and enjoy the next 9 days!!!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Gdurfey prayers and thoughts following sir

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Was ok until I went to the end of the drive to get the mail only to find that our road commissioner wiped out out mailbox. The box is no big deal, it's been hit before by plows and teenagers with bats. In fact the commissioner keeps a supply of replacement boxes. The problem is he bent the stand to heck.

Dad welded up the stand over 45 years ago made of an upright of 3/16 x 2.5" angle iron braced with 3/4" rod from the bottom which is a steel wheel. Horizontal was also braced with 3/4" rod. This thing hasn't moved an inch since it was installed. I'm hoping I can bend it back enough so the mailman can at least get close to it. Will use a 2ft crescent wrench with a 6 ft pipe to try. If I can't, will have to drive daily to post office to get mail until it thaws enough to dig the stand out and replace it.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## trc65

I should have looked better at the post yesterday. It is made of angle iron, but two pieces that were welded together for a square post. It flexed a little, but I wasn't going to move it. After all, it took a rock truck with plow to bend it. 

Commissioner dropped off the new box today, but going to take some creative engineering to get it at the right height and facing the road with the way the stand is bent. Mail carrier said don't worry about it too much, she has worse on her route!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Maverick

That moment you’re on a ladder putting up crown molding and the compressor behind you comes on......that was the highlight of my day

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm in beautiful downtown Toledo Ohio. Delivering a load of steel. Not much better than Detroit, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Some congestion decided to settle down into my chest. Now I'm dealing with a cough that can wake the dead - and is keeping the dead tired from getting any sleep.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Another snow day at the base. But like @Sprung , a nagging cough and cold will keep me out of the shop unfortunately.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

And now we've got three down. My wife, our youngest, and myself. Had someone take our oldest to school today and will pick him up - neither my wife nor I are in any condition to drive right now.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

New glasses yesterday, finally broke down and went to bifocals. walking into things and tripping on curbs today....

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

I spent Tuesday in the ER. I was puking for 3 days, and couldn't even keep water down.
They gave me some anti nausea meds & sent me home. 
Not much help, but at least my pee doesn't look like pancake syrup any more. 
I was able to drink a lot of water and even eat something today.
My blood sugar was completely screwed up, so were my electrolytes & my liver enzymes.
I was exhausted when I got home but never got a decent diagnoses. 

Now I have to drag my butt to the pain clinic tomorrow, and then go see my regular Dr. on top of that.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> New glasses yesterday, finally broke down and went to bifocals. walking into things and tripping on curbs today....


Funny. I took that plunge about a month ago. I didnt realize how bad my vision was until I put the glasses on. It was an oh wow moment, now I can see again.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## B Rogers

Herb G. said:


> I spent Tuesday in the ER. I was puking for 3 days, and couldn't even keep water down.
> They gave me some anti nausea meds & sent me home.
> Not much help, but at least my pee doesn't look like pancake syrup any more.
> I was able to drink a lot of water and even eat something today.
> My blood sugar was completely screwed up, so were my electrolytes & my liver enzymes.
> I was exhausted when I got home but never got a decent diagnoses.
> 
> Now I have to drag my butt to the pain clinic tomorrow, and then go see my regular Dr. on top of that.


Still praying for you Herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

B Rogers said:


> Still praying for you Herb.


Thanks man. I can use all the prayers I can get. I went to the pain clinic & my insurance won't pay for my regular meds for another 3 days, so they were nice enough to give me something to tide me over until I can get the r/x filled.
It's better than nothing, believe me. I am still dehydrated and not eating much.
I hope I get over whatever it is soon. I know it's not the flu, because the flu has entirely different symptoms than what I have.
I did good to drive today, because I am still dizzy & light headed.
I can't move too fast or I feel like I'll pass out.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> Thanks man. I can use all the prayers I can get. I went to the pain clinic & my insurance won't pay for my regular meds for another 3 days, so they were nice enough to give me something to tide me over until I can get the r/x filled.
> It's better than nothing, believe me. I am still dehydrated and not eating much.
> I hope I get over whatever it is soon. I know it's not the flu, because the flu has entirely different symptoms than what I have.
> I did good to drive today, because I am still dizzy & light headed.
> I can't move too fast or I feel like I'll pass out.



Wonder how your oxygen level is?


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Some congestion decided to settle down into my chest. Now I'm dealing with a cough that can wake the dead - and is keeping the dead tired from getting any sleep.


Hope you and your family feeling better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Drove 4 1/2 hrs up north on monday to go snowmobiling for a few days,went out riding on tuesday only to have my mighty yamaha breakdown(battery died) about 75 miles from the lodge we stay at, couldn't get it jumped so we left in in the woods overnight. Had to ride about 100+ miles double on the wifes sled. Got it going on wednesday (new battery) did some riding. Left for home on thursday, stopped at the itasca state park to ride. This is the state park where the mississippi river begins, Over all a great vacation.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Drove 4 1/2 hrs up north on monday to go snowmobiling for a few days,went out riding on tuesday only to have my mighty yamaha breakdown(battery died) about 75 miles from the lodge we stay at, couldn't get it jumped so we left in in the woods overnight. Had to ride about 100+ miles double on the wifes sled. Got it going on wednesday (new battery) did some riding. Left for home on thursday, stopped at the itasca state park to ride. This is the state park where the mississippi river begins, Over all a great vacation.
> 
> View attachment 180442
> 
> View attachment 180443



On the older models, you could still run them without a battery. Guess you don't have a pull start ..?.. Don't think it matters anyway with the new ones, as they need a charge for the computer to work. We had a chance to go last weekend in central NY, but I got called in to work extra runs. Plus had extended family time that was much needed. So we saw family and lots of sleds the one day we were up there. Kind of like seeing everybody getting a huge steak, while you have just water because of medical fasting...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G.

Mr. Peet said:


> Wonder how your oxygen level is?


At the hospital the other day, it was 96%. That's normal for me.
I am back to peeing pancake syrup again. A nurse from the hospital called me yesterday to check on me (bless her heart), and gave me the results of my blood tests, and chest x-rays.
Both tests were within range, but my BP was elevated, probably because of stress.
I think I'm going to have to go back for an extended stay at the hospital next week. They need to find out what's going on with me.
I haven't been sleeping, eating, or doing much of anything lately. Just feeling bad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> Hope you and your family feeling better.



Thanks, Troy. Right now all four of us are down for the count... There's at least two different things working its way through our house right now...

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Not to discourage you @Sprung Matt, but my wife is a nurse at a children's hospital. They tested one child and he had 4 different viruses at the same time. These kids and the respiratory viruses they have these days is incredible. Hang in there, at least you aren't stuck on a cruise ship at a dock in Japan.


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> On the older models, you could still run them without a battery. Guess you don't have a pull start ..?.. Don't think it matters anyway with the new ones, as they need a charge for the computer to work. We had a chance to go last weekend in central NY, but I got called in to work extra runs. Plus had extended family time that was much needed. So we saw family and lots of sleds the one day we were up there. Kind of like seeing everybody getting a huge steak, while you have just water because of medical fasting...


The yamaha is a four stroke so there is no pull start,it is the one thing about the new four stroke s that i don't like. I would love to ride in upstate new york.


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Thanks, Troy. Right now all four of us are down for the count... There's at least two different things working its way through our house right now...


Sorry to hear that matt.hopefully it will work it's way through pretty soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty and I have wittle ford focus that we have decided to sell. I parked it about 6 months ago because it needs front brakes, the rotors warped and where pulsing. I have a friend that is a certified mechanic and he'll do the job for $50 labor. So i picked up the pads and rotors and such. After the car sat for so long the rotors really rusted and it was making all kinds of noise, lol. One hard brake and the front left wheel locked up. I've heard of rotors breaking but never had it happen to me before today. It is now a 2 piece rotor, lol.


 
It might have wiped out the caliper too, wont know until he gets into it.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## William Tanner

Herb. Thanks for keeping us up to date on your status. Hang in there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

It has been a good day. Walking along the Columbia River and saw some wonderful sights. Plan to take my call with me tomorrow and see if I can call them in closer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Herb G.

William Tanner said:


> Herb. Thanks for keeping us up to date on your status. Hang in there.


Well, I finally got my regular meds on Sunday. That alone shocked me, because around here, every Sunday towards the end of the month, the pharmacy is usually out of my particular medication. I guess it paid off going on Saturday and dropping off the r/x, so I was in line to get them (so to speak).
Usually, if I wait until Sunday to get it filled, they are out until at least the following Thursday.
Maybe Jesus was watching over me this time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Not doing anything tonight. 2 snow days in a row at work and I'm whupped. Lots of climbing on and off the flatbed, throwing chains, and dealing with the tarps. I just need to rest tonight, I'm not a young man anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## William Tanner

Always been amazed how tarps are put on big rigs. Kudos Greg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

This week has sucked, caught a head cold so all I’ve been doing is working and sleeping.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Day 3 of tarping the big rig again, it snowed again last night so when the salt starts working everything will be wet. Also gonna be a windshield washer fluid day.


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Day 3 of tarping the big rig again, it snowed again last night so when the salt starts working everything will be wet. Also gonna be a windshield washer fluid day.



Again, looking for that "sucks" icon...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mr. Peet said:


> Again, looking for that "sucks" icon...


You can buy it at shutterstock.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Today is really looking up: its Friday.

And no, I really don't want to hear from you retired guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Gdurfey said:


> Today is really looking up: its Friday.
> 
> And no, I really don't want to hear from you retired guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



We retired guys just smile. And you will too in the future.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben

Woooooooo weeeeeeeee it’s Friday and I’m feeling much better..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's been a rough week for me, glad its friday! Just trying to get through it, wind is really blowing here making it bitterly cold again. Supposed to warm up starting Sunday into next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon

Good so far. I am working from home so I can take delivery of a new, bigger, 1.5 HP 2 micron canister dust collector!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Up until midnight last night putting an intake manifold in my kid's car. I remember why I quit working on cars for a living. It was chilly at 12 degrees. Doing it outside really sucked.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Woooooooo weeeeeeeee it’s Friday and I’m feeling much better..



Calling for 3-4 feet of fresh snow in Watertown, New York tonight....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Schroedc said:


> Up until midnight last night putting an intake manifold in my kid's car. I remember why I quit working on cars for a living. It was chilly at 12 degrees. Doing it outside really sucked.
> 
> View attachment 181067



Just had mine done yesterday to replace an intake phazer. Cost me $640, so think of the savings you passed on to your child.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> Calling for 3-4 feet of fresh snow in Watertown, New York tonight....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Mr. Peet said:


> Just had mine done yesterday to replace an intake phazer. Cost me $640, so think of the savings you passed on to your child.



Yeah, I get parts at wholesale from my body shop days (kept the commercial account) this would have been a 900-1000 job had he had it done at a shop. He does need to work on scheduling, for him this was a drop everything emergency. But he works a half mile from home.... I was a wee bit cranky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

We "saw" this cool weather vane today in Ft. Lauderdale!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Again, looking for that "sucks" icon...



This one works....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Spinartist said:


> We "saw" this cool weather vane today in Ft. Lauderdale!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 181445



Looks a bit off balance, cool anyway.


----------



## William Tanner

Got up this morning and heat pump not working. Service call showed compressor kaput. Warranty still good. Parts will take a week. Loaded up at Costco, got to the checkout and discovered the basket I was starting to unload wasn’t my basket. Found mine, switched and slunk away back to checkout. We are still healthy though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

A few months ago I mentioned that I got "benched"....not fired; felt like it in some ways, but when you don't have any loss in pay, I know I am very fortunate.

Well, finally sat down the boss that was not happy with the way I run the organization. These are my words, but i truly believe this is what he was saying: the organization has the appearance that I stifle them. Well, will say one thing, at least now I have something to go back, think about, and look how I lead. I have already mentioned this to someone that knows me very well and she said she can see where someone could draw that conclusion. That bummed me...…..always hurts when you find out you are not sending the message you thought you were. 

So, at least I am back into a position where I can get productive again. I have had some tasking (I have been running a software organization for 6 years, been part of the organization for 19 years) but now I can ramp it up and jump in finally. Back to doing program management work and I guess the good news is that I don't have to supervise anymore. I just have to take that positive, learn, and move on. Just wish someone had said something in the past 2 years instead of it getting to this. Gee...…..

have a great Thursday everyone. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers from before. They have helped me stay more or less on an even keel through the past 3 months....

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Garry,

I feel for you and have been in your situation. Managing people in professional groups is hard and getting harder every year. Pros always want to lead rather than follow, even when their job is to take instructions and follow them. Many years ago, a wise senior manager told me that the secret to successful managing is to let the team guide themselves until they start to drive off the road. At that point, you steer them back to the center line and then let them try again. That worked for me but I had to learn to trust my team as much as I trusted my own judgment. That was hard many times.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gdurfey

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Garry,
> .



Larry, thank you so much. You don't know how close your words are to the feedback i received. Wow!!! Funny thing is, I, in my mind, was allowing my team to go at it. I have confided in one person and she believes I allow that but my "appearance" (body language, tone?????) contradict what i truly feel. Am really going to use this to reflect and try to be better. Just wish I had this feedback 18 months ago with this guy......

thank you Larry, thank you!!

Love this forum...…...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Garry, not been in your direct situation, but similar circumstances. The hardest part of being a supervisor is that the interpersonal relationship between workers is instantly altered. The supervisor may think they are treating the workers as equals in regards to skills and work performed, but the workers will almost never have the same perception. To you, they are coworkers, but to them, you are the " boss" who has control over them. 

The situation usually becomes even worse with generational differences. The twenty and thirty somethings in the workforce now are vastly different than we were at the same age. Not good or bad, but different, and I've found they don't respond to work stresses the same as "we" did at the same age. 

Supervisory roles are probably more difficult now than at any previous point in time. 

Don't waste your time and energy looking back, but spend your time looking forward, and applying the knowledge you've gained. Also take time to remind yourself that your job doesn't define you, it's just the thing you do to earn enough money to do the things you want, with the people that matter to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Ice day, gorgeous weather. New printer setup for wife even though she can’t get connected to it yet, replaced the seals in my motorcycle air lift (lot easier than I first thought), then out to our 5 acres for my mental and physical rehab limbing up more trees. Just a nice day you know....... even saw a nice flock of turkeys while I was “resting” from the chain saw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Anybody in neighborhood come on by! Brisket, pork belly burnt ends and texas beef sausage. You're welcome!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh man! Wish you would have posted earlier. Just went through (Not). Can you overnight it to me?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I was outside all day installing an invisble dog fence. The moles chewed through the wire I had used for the one I had installed years ago. I put the wire in 1/2" pex tubing this time. and the wire is nice thick gauge stuff. I hooked it up and it works!
here's some pix I took along my travels around the yahd....


 



 



 



 
of course it would be shy an inch. 
son ofa!!!



 
both red lights are on!!! woooo.

So tomorrow I can finish it up, stick in the white flags all along where its in the ground for a visual for Burl to see, hey, don't go past the flags or you're gunna get zapped.
Man my hands and shoulders are sore!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> I was outside all day installing an invisble dog fence. The moles chewed through the wire I had used for the one I had installed years ago. I put the wire in 1/2" pex tubing this time. and the wire is nice thick gauge stuff. I hooked it up and it works!
> here's some pix I took along my travels around the yahd....
> View attachment 182017
> 
> View attachment 182018
> 
> View attachment 182019
> 
> View attachment 182020
> of course it would be shy an inch.
> son ofa!!!
> 
> View attachment 182021
> both red lights are on!!! woooo.
> 
> So tomorrow I can finish it up, stick in the white flags all along where its in the ground for a visual for Burl to see, hey, don't go past the flags or you're gunna get zapped.
> Man my hands and shoulders are sore!!!



Here it works well for children too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Cool you named your dog Burl. The lights work bit does it come through the pipe to the collar? 
Put it on your neck and go outside see if it works

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Invisible fence for the invisible dog.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

Good deal Marc, should do the trick.


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Cool you named your dog Burl. The lights work bit does it come through the pipe to the collar?
> Put it on your neck and go outside see if it works



I tested it. It works. I held it in my hand. Yep. It zaps....woooo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> I tested it. It works. I held it in my hand. Yep. It zaps....woooo


What would happen if Burl managed to get past the Zap, and then try to return??? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> What would happen if Burl managed to get past the Zap, and then try to return??? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


She gets zapped...twice. 
But, she is never left alone in my yard. Its not a babysitter. It's to keep her from being on a lead, and takin people heads off when she runs around. She knows the boundaries and is very obedient of them and me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Put it on your neck and go outside see if it works



I think I have video of that when I first installed it. Heh heh heh....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TXMoon

My day is going to be great. I am friends with a married couple and they both came to me separately asking for a bowl for their 5th anniversary. I just gave a nice small Teak ring bowl to the husband, who I work with, and tonight the wife is going to pick up a Sapeley bowl for their dinner table center piece. This makes me happy they like my work enough to give them as gifts to each other.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just had to fill out a questionnaire to make a steel delivery at Detroit Edison. This is all due to the Coronavirus, I never had to do that before.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Put it on your neck and go outside see if it works


here ya go....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

OMG LMAO!!!! TOO FUNNY! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> here ya go....



You were supposed to wear the collar....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> You were supposed to wear the collar....



Great. Now I gotta go back outside and make another video....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I had tickets to the supercross for next weekend, but it was cancelled due to the cv19 paranoia. Work is very slow, some customers wont even sign the paperwork for fear of germs being on the paperwork or pen. It's all you hear on the news. But you dont hear anything about the 20,000+ people that have died from the flu in the U.S. alone this year. This is so blown out of proportion. I understand that it can be fatal for some people, but so can the flu and other illnesses that are around us everyday. It's just ridiculous the fear that the media has put into people's heads. People get sick! Unfortunately some people die. I'm not going to live my life like a recluse. Life goes on. And tomorrow I will go to the grocery store to get what I can for the week, not for the month.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I had tickets to the supercross for next weekend, but it was cancelled due to the cv19 paranoia. Work is very slow, some customers wont even sign the paperwork for fear of germs being on the paperwork or pen. It's all you hear on the news. But you dont hear anything about the 20,000+ people that have died from the flu in the U.S. alone this year. This is so blown out of proportion. I understand that it can be fatal for some people, but so can the flu and other illnesses that are around us everyday. It's just ridiculous the fear that the media has put into people's heads. People get sick! Unfortunately some people die. I'm not going to live my life like a recluse. Life goes on. And tomorrow I will go to the grocery store to get what I can for the week, not for the month.


Don't expect to find toilet paper - maybe get used to using leaves, grass, and wood shavings!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

The preppers have been here....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Our HEB grocery store here looks the same! CRAZY I tell ya!!

This is just the meat section. The bread and TP and bottled water aisle are bone dry!!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Yep, this is driving my wife nuts. She is a pediatrics nurse that floats at a children's hospital here in the Springs. "Floats" means she works all 3 departments there; NICU, PICU, and the regular pediatrics units. They have been absolutely swamped with this years respiratory viruses!!!! And, sadly, including those that didn't make it due to other health reasons. So all the talk starting 5 or 6 weeks ago just made her nuts.

As for those in our "family" that are older or have some underlying issues, please, don't misinterpret this. I am concerned for you; period! I don't want to see you catch the regular flu. And I really hope you can avoid this strain. But for the rest of us; toilet paper, really????????????????????????????????????

by the way, I have a couple of extra tickets for the final 4; all 3 games, available; cheap.


----------



## woodtickgreg

From what I understand is that toilet paper or parts that are used to make it are imported from guess where? China, so we dont have any tp because imports have been halted. I'm going to try and go get some groceries tonight. If all the meat is gone I'll go to my neighborhood butcher even if I have to pay a little more. They have cancelled everything in the state, no gatherings above 250 people, and that will probably stop soon too. Really, this has never been done with any virus in the past, not swine flu that killed 10s of thousands, not bird flu, nothing, ever!
Just pure political b.s. imo. 40 deaths in the country so far, sad, but really?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

Was in Wallyworld on Tuesday to pick up some cereal (needed to make a batch of Chex mix), and couldn't believe that TP isle was empty. This is in a small town, but big store. Virus is nowhere near us, but people have gone insane. 

Media is scaring people instead of informing. Mom this morning was worried as she woke up with a little sinus congestion - which she does about 50% of the time anyway. She is 83, in perfect health, but the non stop warnings have started to freak her out. 

BTW, if you can't find TP at your local Wallyworld, don't worry, Aldi is fully stocked, as are Target and Dollar General stores, at least locally. It seems that everybody thinks that WW is the only place that carries TP....

Sister works for a large Home Health provider locally. I asked her if they are taking (or have mandated) any special precautions. She said yes, we are making sure that all of our workers are washing their hands or sanitizing them after all home visits. IOW, doing exactly what they have always done, and nothing more.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

We have family visiting this weekend as we're celebrating our youngest's birthday. So we went to Costco and Aldi to buy groceries. Stores were nuts. Many of the carts coming out of Aldi had 2 or more packages of TP. Costco was completely out of TP. And the checkout line at Costco? Yeah, it went all the way to the back of the store, took a 180 degree turn, and continued so that the back of the line was just about at the front of the store. At least they had all checkout lanes open and a couple people directing at the front of the line - they kept the line moving and, despite the long line, we were in line less than 10 minutes.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It's absolutely ridiculous. Nobody is buying soap. The one thing that is better than anything to stop the spread of germs.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just got this...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Herb G.

woodtickgreg said:


> From what I understand is that toilet paper or parts that are used to make it are imported from guess where? China


Only 10% of TP is imported from China. So, there is no reason for people to go out & hoard it at all.
There are 150 companies in the USA still making TP.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Went to Sam's club after work today. No meat, eggs, very little dairy, limit of 2 cases of water, some produce was out and the rest was very low. No tp, very little paper towels, no tissue. Just crazy, never seen anything like it. If there is ever a natural disaster we'll be out of food in a week.
Going to my corner butcher tomorrow to see if we can order some meat.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

I wonder how many people who are buying all that meat actually have room in a freezer for it......

Also, how much of the fresh produce will be thrown out because it spoils before it can be eaten?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

My day hasn't been bad. Picked up some calls I had laser engraved. Have some blanks under vacuum in my new setup. Holding 28.5 Hg. Pretty good. Don't think it can get more where I am.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

It has been a long, challenging, and tiresome day.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

@Sprung , Matt, you having church? Just wondering. Stay healthy out there.


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> @Sprung , Matt, you having church? Just wondering. Stay healthy out there.



Yes, we are. But are certainly taking some precautionary measures. If at all possible, I do want to avoid having to cancel worship services. Our congregational leaders and I are keeping a close eye on things - looking at the facts and taking recommended precautions without giving into hype or unfounded fears. It's been a very busy, long, stressful few days. I'm more than a little wore out...

I have much I would like to say on this matter, but won't. But one challenge that I will share: I do need a bottle or two of hand sanitizer and cannot find any. Not a panic thing, not a stockpiling thing. Needed so that I can keep a bottle in my car to use before and after pastoral visits, especially visits to our elderly and shut-ins - this has been my normal practice throughout my pastoral ministry and the bottle I keep in the car for such use ran out this week, with none to be found anywhere. This is made even more challenging by the fact that I need hand sanitizer that is fragrance free because I am allergic to synthetic fragrances.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Sprung I'll send ya some if you want. Just let me know. I believe it's fragrance free. I'll check tomorrow when I get home. I'm taking the calls I made to my buddy that has cancer. Let him choose the one(s) he wants.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Sprung I'll send ya some if you want. Just let me know. I believe it's fragrance free. I'll check tomorrow when I get home. I'm taking the calls I made to my buddy that has cancer. Let him choose the one(s) he wants.



Eric, I appreciate the gesture. If you've got some that is fragrance free, I'd be happy to pay you for it. But not at "The world is ending" prices! 

Man, that is so something I never thought I'd have to say, especially not on a woodworking forum...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## T. Ben

The last 3 days have just sucked. Woke up Friday morning at 100am with excruciating pain in my right shoulder,no recent accidents,stayed home from work and went to the dr.who thinks it’s something pinched in the rotator cuff,gave me a steroid and lidocaine injection. Slept the rest of the day Friday,muscle relaxers and pain pills. Felt a little better Saturday,did the same thing as Friday. Feeling better today,could finally sleep through the night. Taking tomorrow of as well,hopefully be good to go to work on Tuesday. Can’t even get any shop time. maybe tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs

T. Ben said:


> The last 3 days have just sucked. Woke up Friday morning at 100am with excruciating pain in my right shoulder,no recent accidents,stayed home from work and went to the dr.who thinks it’s something pinched in the rotator cuff,gave me a steroid and lidocaine injection. Slept the rest of the day Friday,muscle relaxers and pain pills. Felt a little better Saturday,did the same thing as Friday. Feeling better today,could finally sleep through the night. Taking tomorrow of as well,hopefully be good to go to work on Tuesday. Can’t even get any shop time. maybe tomorrow.


Troy, I feel you pain. You sound a little like I did when I was supposed to be in Waco last year. After a week of pain, got a cortisone shot, and have been ok since.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Gdurfey

@Sprung , Matt, my wife mentioned getting a bottle of everclear to make homemade sanitizer. Will try to get her recipe this evening when I get home. Of course, you walking out of a liquor store with a brown paper bag is going to cause conversations...…...some that we will start of course.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

Nubsnstubs said:


> Troy, I feel you pain. You sound a little like I did when I was supposed to be in Waco last year. After a week of pain, got a cortisone shot, and have been ok since.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


 It was awful,I’m feeling pretty good today. Stayed home from work just because. Got a couple things started out in the garage. That helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> @Sprung , Matt, my wife mentioned getting a bottle of everclear to make homemade sanitizer. Will try to get her recipe this evening when I get home. Of course, you walking out of a liquor store with a brown paper bag is going to cause conversations...…...some that we will start of course.



They shut down all hard liquor state stores today in PA.


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> @Sprung , Matt, my wife mentioned getting a bottle of everclear to make homemade sanitizer. Will try to get her recipe this evening when I get home. Of course, you walking out of a liquor store with a brown paper bag is going to cause conversations...…...some that we will start of course.



I live in Wisconsin and am a Lutheran pastor. The pastor walking out of the grocery store with a case of beer or a bottle of something isn't even a conversation starter here!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> I live in Wisconsin and am a Lutheran pastor. The pastor walking out of the grocery store with a case of beer or a bottle of something isn't even a conversation starter here!


It’s Wisconsin,they’d question it if you didn’t have any booze.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, we just got notification that our building is being shut down due to positive cases. Now, this is curious if you take a step back and look at it: we have been told to not have meetings with more than 10 attendees (by the way, I work in an office building environment and I specifically sit with a bunch of computer geeks on a raised floor behind a secure door) but we sit in a single bay room with only cubes and a 100 folks. So by definition, we are a gathering that is supposed to not be allowed...……..

So, we are awaiting for the "official word" but it sure appears as though we are shut down for a while. 

That little guy that said "may you live in interesting times"...…..i'm going to ring his neck if I ever meet him. In the meantime, how would you like a t-shirt: I survived the great toilet paper apocalypse.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> In the meantime, how would you like a t-shirt: I survived the great toilet paper apocalypse.



I'd take one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Been a loooooong nearly week here. Maybe, just maybe, by the end of the week I'll have a night where I sleep well...

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I picked up a serious chunk of metal in the work truck trailer tire.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

uh yeah!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

A little "Fix-a-Flat" and you'll be good to go!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tire was trashed, lol. We have a contract with a repair facility, got a new tire.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good news for today was I finally found hamburger! Now if I can just find water in 5 gal bottles.........

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Just got back from a shopping trip, not stocking up, just normal trip. Aldi and Wal-Mart were empty of most meats, and no TP, etc to be found. We buy most of our meat from a local Fareway store (regional meat and grocery based in Iowa) and their meat case was full. They were out of most TP, but were selling unlabeled 4 packs of TP in clear plastic wraping that were probably from institutional cases. No UPC or other info on bag, but little price sticker of $2.99 For 4 rolls of single ply.

Biggest surprise, every store was almost completely out of cat food. Our cats are farm cats that we feed as we no longer raise cattle, so don't have hay and the associated rodents. Normally buy a 40#bag of the cheapest food that lasts about 5 wks. Nothing on any shelf larger than a 16# bag, and then only of the expensive multi-flavor varieties. It's a good thing that spring is coming and the cats can do more hunting, because they aren't going to get any more of the expensive food once this bag is gone.....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Herb G.

Today was not a good day overall. I took a R/X in to be filled at Walgreen's. 
The line was out the door. 
I went back to pick it up and stood in line for 45 mins. & they only helped 4 customers in all that time.
There were at least 40 people in line when I got to the counter & I asked them why they were so slow.

I got the deer in the head lites look. Then, the register mysteriously didn't work.
So, I stepped to the next register & the girl looked at me like I had 3 heads.
She rang me up anyway & I finally got out of there after an hour standing there.
No excuse for that at all.

I realize people are home from work & all, but there's no need to bum rush the pharmacy to get your meds.
The banks are the same way, and the grocery stores are standing room only.
It's a madhouse out there. If you don't have to go out, DON'T.
If you saw what I saw today, you'd swear the world was coming to an end.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It aint coming to an end?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It aint coming to an end?


Not that I heard, but you couldn't tell from what's going on out there.
People have literally lost their fricking minds.
I filled my gas tank the other day & it's a good thing I did. Most gas stations have lines out on the road.


----------



## Schroedc

Herb G. said:


> Not that I heard, but you couldn't tell from what's going on out there.
> People have literally lost their fricking minds.
> I filled my gas tank the other day & it's a good thing I did. Most gas stations have lines out on the road.



One plus living in a small town, the grocery store has lots of stuff, pretty much everything except TP and they have been getting it in once in a while. Everywhere else is sold out of Tylenol or the generic and I can't take ibuprofen or naproxen due to an ulcer, walked won the grocery store aisle, completely stocked. Had to go to the pharmacy for my daughter's regular meds, call first, they get it ready, call when you get there, they run it out to the car. in and out in 3 minutes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Well, our Chicago Gov. Has just issued a stay at home order for the entire State. All non essential businesses must close. It is so nice to have our mostly rural, agricultural state governed by someone whose only perspective is living and working in the nation's third largest city.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well we had to go to 3 different stores to get groceries but we got most of everything we needed. Gas a Sam's club was $1.39
Water is still hard to find, especially in 5 gallon jugs. But we managed to get a couple cases of water. I dont drink our tap water because of our old pipes.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Well we had to go to 3 different stores to get groceries but we got most of everything we needed. Gas a Sam's club was $1.39
> Water is still hard to find, especially in 5 gallon jugs. But we managed to get a couple cases of water. I dont drink our tap water because of our old pipes.


OMG I paid $1.79 for gas and thought that was cheap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

My last 3 days have been a nightmare. I lost a great friend of 50 years. Anne K. died Sunday morning at 9:20 AM. I knew her since I was a child.
She was the salt of the earth. She cared for everyone, and she loved animals too.
She helped me thru a lot of difficult times in my life, and she continued to help me thru my latest crisis.
I spoke to her on Friday, and she passed away this past Sunday.
I hope you guys will pray for her family.

Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Feeling a little better today so I think I'm gonna do some light work in the shop. Itll do me good to be up and moving around. Was kinda scary for awhile with whatever I had moving into me chest. Breathing better today. Eyes not as watery or as thick a mucus in my eyes. I have been really wheezy the last few days, especially at night.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Probably not a good idea if it involves any dust.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Probably not a good idea if it involves any dust.


What little dust I did create I wore a mask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Today was pretty good,spent some time in the garage. Smoked a chicken, got some work done on a couple projects. Weather was nice enough to sit outside an watch the dogs play.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

If a day can suck, today was the day. I was ready to get over to a customers house and replace a post where a gates hinges on. he said not today, but come to the office and get a check for work already done on previous projects. He had no problem with giving me a check for the amount billed, and I had no problem accepting it. I then headed over to the Credit union that I've been using for the last year. My personal credit union is on the north side of town, about 15 miles. So, I get over to this CU, and have about 4 cars in front of me in the drive through. The lane to my left also had about 4 cars in it. About 10 minutes later, the car next to me pulls up another car length, and to my surprise, this is what is next in the drive through. She's also wearing a mask, but no gloves.. She's got the fear..





Take note of the distance from her and the vacuum tube thing. At least 5 feet, but she did end up putting things into it, without gloves, and then it was returned immediately. I couldn't hear what was going on, but I could hear that she was getting irritated. She had to pull the mask away to be understood, still no gloves. 



Eventually I could hear that one of the tellers would meet her at the front door because she didn't have something they needed to take care of her. She did keep her distance from the (can't remember what it's called other than the sucker)......




Now it finally was my time to take care of business after being in line for over 20 minutes being entertained by the pedestrian in the drive through lane. they would not take care of me because this virus thing has done something to the Credit union sharing policy they have with my personal credit union. I was told to go there to take care of my business. Shucks, that is over 15 miles through town and almost a 30-40 minute drive.
When I arrived at my CU, I was pleased as punch to be the only car there. I quizzed the drive up teller about what was going on with the sharing policy with other CU's, and was told this virus thing is the cause. I gave her the check, wanted 500 cash back and deposit the balance. She disappeared and came back about a minute later stating the check would have to be in the system for 3 days before I could use any funds. Crap. Oh well, what about the 500 cash? "you can get only 200 cash back." Ok, so I got 300 less than I wanted, which was no big deal. I had anothercheck for 500+ from another customer and I'd just go over to his Credit Union and cash the check.

When I got there, this was blocking the only open drive through lane



I waited over 25 minutes with no response from the driver. Finally someone from the CU came out to talk to the Loomis people. She headed back towards the building and I had to stop her for an answer as to how much longer would it be before the lane would be opened. I was told anywhere from 10 -20 more minutes. The drive through machine was low on cash, and the Loomis people were reloading the machine. I waited over 10 minutes, got pissed, and managed to maneuver my way out of there because I knew where another branch of that CU was. When I got there, I was 4 cars behind. Another 25 minutes later, I was at the machine. Called the teller to ask how to go about this, and was told to put in my member number, and follow the directions on the screen.
I told her I was not a member of this CU, and she said basically, "You need to go to YOUR bank to get that cashed. We don't cash checks for non members." Crap and crap. Now, I'm just about 30 miles from my CU and only 5 miles from home. I went home. Almost 3 1/2 hours wasted sitting in lines at CU's only to be told sorry, we can't help you.

I have never had a problem cashing checks from customers at their banks in the past. It was always cash back, upwards of 1500 bucks without question other than asking for ID. Now, you can't cash one unless you are a member of the bank you are wanting to cash a check at.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

My credit union is closed, online banking only.
I still have this lung thing going on. Watery eyes, wheezing and sneezing. No fever though. But I'm scared to go anywhere because the cv19 is rampant in my area, if I get it with the illness I currently have I'm a goner. Still staying inside and pidling in the shop a bit. Getting up and moving around does seem to help, gets worse at night when I'm trying to sleep. Doctors dont even want to see patients around here, they are doing phone consultations. I have a virus of a different type I hope, dont want to venture out to get tested though at this time, but i know I should. I have had this over a week now. Not getting worse, but not getting better really.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## trc65

Had to go to town today and stopped at three different stores. Very interesting to see the differences in how they were operating.

WALMART. They have closed all entrances except one and are forcing everyone to funnel into a bottleneck going in and out. This is a superstore and the grocery entrance is only one open. All the poor people who just need prescriptions or other health care items have to walk half the length of the store and back to get to health care section. They have also closed half the self checkouts forcing more people into a smaller area. Don't understand this rationale at all. Seems that they doing the exact oposite of what is recommended. A week ago they had employees wiping carts as they were returned. Not doing that anymore, but at least they did have wipes available at the entrance.

MENARDS. No effort to do anything different than normal other than they did have bottles of sanitizer for checkout workers.

FARM KING (regional farm supply) Wipes and sanitizer at entrance, and at checkout, the workers wiped the entire checkout area with bleach between every customer. Even wiped pen and credit card reader. Impressed with their diligence, but then the demographic at that store definitely trends towards older folks.

Edit, forgot, also had to stop at post office. Keep in mind this is a small rural office that is the size of a two car garage. Only one person allowed in lobby at a time, which is fine, lobby is about the size of a bathroom anyway. But across the counter, someone had hung a piece of plastic. Hung it with a couple of drywall screws and a bunch of duct tape! The best part though, it was opaque plastic! You could see shapes, but not the actual postmaster! I was going to make a smarta$$ comment, but discretion overrode my mouth. Gotta be careful with the locals, or might not have gotten mail for a week...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

If you guys think about it, next time you see a nurse or Dr., please thank them for the job they are doing to keep us well & safe.
One of my neighbors is a nurse, and she's had to move into a hotel close to her job so she doesn't bring home the corona virus to her family.
She's working 16-18 hour days, and hasn't seen her family in almost a month.
She is worried sick over this crap, and she needs a break. I thanked her when I spoke to her not long ago, and she broke down in tears.

She told me it's the thought that counts.
Please keep these people in your prayers.
Thanks for reading guys.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## Maverick

Never thought I would be excited over TP being available. Went to Costco this morning when they opened for the over 60 crowd. They had everything well organized with the line zigzagging in the parking lot separated by pallets and caution tape. We had to stay in line all the way to the back of the warehouse where they had paper goods and I was able to get TP, paper towels and later I even got some shop towel that I had been out of and had not been able to order on line. Basically I got everything I needed. Woo hoo

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Feeling a little better today but still got the crud, sneezing, watery eyes, and wheezy still but not as bad on the wheezy. Slept better last night. Still taking it easy. At least I'm home because of the lockdown and I can rest and take my vitamins and supplements and eat healthy food to get better. A friend of mine had the same thing I do, his was bacterial and they ended up putting him on steroids. I'm hoping I can beat this on my own. Docs dont want to see anyone at this time anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Maverick

Oh, and I forgot to mention..... I got carded to make sure I was over 60. That made my day. LOL

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TXMoon

ugh... working from home which in itself is a blessing because I am still working, but ugh, it's getting old.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

we are about to try an online meeting app, WebEx. Will see how that goes for a staff meeting...….


----------



## Maverick

Gdurfey said:


> we are about to try an online meeting app, WebEx. Will see how that goes for a staff meeting...….



I have used WebEx for years. It is a good tool for remote meetings etc. We have had some audio issues the last couple of weeks, but those seemed to clear up this week. Hope it works out for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

But I did manage to get outside and get some fresh air. Made it to 60 here today! Trees are blooming, grass is greening up, spring is finally here. 
So I got my new flag mounted up since the old one finally gave up the ghost.
The new one sticks out a little farther and the flag is a little bigger, I like it, made in the USA.


 
I'm still the only one on my street that flys the flag. Very few in my neighborhood.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

They are rebuilding a major freeway here, I-75. They where removing a bridge and ripped out a fiber optic line. Now we have no internet, no ETA on when it will be repaired. At least I can access the internet with my phone. But we cant watch any movies, just regular TV with an antenna, lol.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> They are rebuilding a .major freeway here, I-75. They where removing g a bridge and ripped out a fiber optic line. Now we have no internet, no ETA on when it will be repaired. At least I can access the internet with my phone. But we cant watch any movies, just regular TV with an antenna, lol.


Don’t go knocking antenna tv!!  We got rid of the dish a few years ago. Now we have some issues once and awhile,we live way out in the country. There are some awesome old movies and tv shows on antenna tv. Now not having the internet,that’s a whole different deal there!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

I ditched cable a long time ago. I just use Amazon prime because I'm already a me.ber and get free movies through them.........unless somebody cuts the friggin fiber optic line!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

A little home project with my wonderful wife. Just a bit of whitewash. But.......the mantle just doesn’t work now. However, with out taking hammer and pry bar, I have no idea how to get it off. Would like to go darker, maybe an old beam.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a rough nite, whatever this illness is that I have it wont go away. Still very watery eyes and major congestion in my chest and lungs. Slept in a chair for awhile last nite so i could breathe. Better during the day but bad at night. I am starting to cough shite up though so hopefully its breaking up.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## trc65

Got the lawnmower and tiller out and ready for use. Going to have good weather next day or two, so got an area tilled to put in potatoes, peas, spinach and radishes. Too tired to get them planted today. Will have plenty of time tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Did the social distancing thing on the motorcycle. A little cabin fever, looked at a house we saw online and supported a local business for takeout. Had our masks for any communication with anyone and we kept our distance. Amazing how many aren’t though.









great views, 20 acres, but house just won’t work for us. Would take too much money on top of house price.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mrs. Rip is at the hospital. I'm not allowed in. She has some chest pains and I made her get checked out. She called and said the ekg is good, and they will do some blood tests. 
This sucks.
F***in covid crap. I hate not being able to be there for her.

Reactions: Sincere 11


----------



## Tom Smart

Marc, I do hope all is OK. Terrible you cannot be with her.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hate to hear that. Prayers for it to be nothing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers

ripjack13 said:


> Mrs. Rip is at the hospital. I'm not allowed in. She has some chest pains and I made her get checked out. She called and said the ekg is good, and they will do some blood tests.
> This sucks.
> F***in covid crap. I hate not being able to be there for her.


I’ll be praying for her as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Mrs. Rip is at the hospital. I'm not allowed in. She has some chest pains and I made her get checked out. She called and said the ekg is good, and they will do some blood tests.
> This sucks.
> F***in covid crap. I hate not being able to be there for her.



If you need something, I'm a few hours away but can do if so... You will both be in my mind for prayers tonight.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sorry to hear Marc, I hope it's not covid and something minor. Keep us informed.
Prayers sent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Prayers for you and the missus Marc. Tough not being by her side!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Prayers for both of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. We're home. All's well. Doc said it's stress related pain. She needs to see a cardiologist though. Maybe a stress test as well.
Thank you guys for all the prayers. I know they helped.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung

Glad to hear home and all is well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good to hear it wasn't too bad. I guess being around you all this time would give anyone stress! Ha just kidding. Take care of her and wait on her hand and foot. She deserves it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Good to hear it wasn't too bad. I guess being around you all this time would give anyone stress! Ha just kidding. Take care of her and wait on her hand and foot. She deserves it



@ripjack13 

Not literally, as you being of normal size would likely damage both hand and foot if waiting on them...but on the side thought, it would keep her from going anywhere..?..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@The100road
@Mike1950
@CWS
@B Rogers

I have had a GREAT day! A while back I asked about some call blanks for a buddy of mine that was diagnosed with cancer and these guys sent me blanks. I just wanted to let you all know, I got a text today with this picture. He wasn't feeling good but wanted to go out. He harvested a great bird with the call. Even though it was Stan's blank the call was made from, I wanted to let you guys see. It made me really happy to see it. I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart. You stepped up and wouldn't accept anything from me. That is one reason I love this place. Thank you guys again!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## B Rogers

Really nice bird. Congrats to him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road

Yes!!!! That is so awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @The100road
> @Mike1950
> @CWS
> @B Rogers
> 
> I have had a GREAT day! A while back I asked about some call blanks for a buddy of mine that was diagnosed with cancer and these guys sent me blanks. I just wanted to let you all know, I got a text today with this picture. He wasn't feeling good but wanted to go out. He harvested a great bird with the call. Even though it was Stan's blank the call was made from, I wanted to let you guys see. It made me really happy to see it. I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart. You stepped up and wouldn't accept anything from me. That is one reason I love this place. Thank you guys again!!!
> 
> View attachment 184764



Nice bird!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Not the best. One of my best friends from work lost his wife today. Very sad.....Bill retired 3 or 4 years ago but due to her health never really started doing a lot of things he thought he would, but he loved his wife and never said a word. They are both people of God in all they try to do and live, I know she is now well (this was not virus related) and dancing in heaven. Just so sad due to all this other stuff, were there 2 boys really able to say goodbye, etc. she came home from the hospital this past Friday, started hospice, thought they had a couple months and gone.......

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I really hate to hear that. Prayers for the family in this rough time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. We're home. All's well. Doc said it's stress related pain. She needs to see a cardiologist though. Maybe a stress test as well.
> Thank you guys for all the prayers. I know they helped.


That's great!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Pictures say it all....well almost! Be safe and keep your eye on the tool. Or at least take the tool away from your work piece while your looking away.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Yo, Eric, looking for a reason to go to the emergency room is never a good idea. And these days a visit to the ER can be a life threatening adventure.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Ouch! 

BTDT unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Most of the time we say " Worthless without pictures" but this time we got to have the story!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Pictures say it all....well almost! Be safe and keep your eye on the tool. Or at least take the tool away from your work piece while your looking away.
> 
> View attachment 184954
> 
> View attachment 184955



Looks like my typical day fishing, I don't fish very often anymore.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

was just looking at the posts in this thread from about march 15th, corona virus nerves, empty shelves, masks. looks like we have reached a new normal as no one is posting about it anymore


----------



## eaglea1

Ouch Eric, hope that's not your service weapon hand..


----------



## woodtickgreg

vegas urban lumber said:


> was just looking at the posts in this thread from about march 15th, corona virus nerves, empty shelves, masks. looks like we have reached a new normal as no one is posting about it anymore


I think everyone just wants to get past all of this and resume some type of normalcy in life again. But I have been enjoying the time spent in my shop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

eaglea1 said:


> Ouch Eric, hope that's not your service weapon hand..



No, its off hand. It's good today. Just a little sore where I took the hide off

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> No, its off hand. It's good today. Just a little sore where I took the hide off



Not quite like this, but every time I see something like this or do it to myself I think of my dad. Every time he worked on the family car he would skin a knuckle....or two or three. I would be there helping, watch him, I would flinch, and he would go on. Here I am 40-50 years later and am exactly the same way. 

Although I do admit, you outdid me with this one.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Maverick

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> No, its off hand. It's good today. Just a little sore where I took the hide off



In my best Paul Harvey voice..... and now we want to know....the rest of the story.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Took a few minutes and went into get out into the desert today. BLM land of course and just looking to see if there is still enough Cholla out there for me. While walking, I found this. It was secured with the bungee type latches. When I got to it, I nudged it with my foot, and I heard sloshing from inside. So, 




being the curious individual I am, I opened it just knowing I'd find a skull, or some other body parts in it. To my disappointment, there were 2 six packs of 10 oz. bottles of the best beer on the planet. 



Needless to say, it's all still where I found it. I could only imagine that the beer was drank, and then a pissing contest to see if they could refill the bottles. The cooler looked to be of decent quality, but it's gonna die out there. I have enough crap I collected from that location, meaning wood and Cholla. 

This next picture shows exactly why Cholla was named Jumping Cholla. It collects on your shoes, and when you take a step, your foot transfers it onto the opposite leg, more than likely your calf. You are at least 2 steps away from the source, and somehow think that it jumped onto your calf.


 

It's also another reason to not go into the desert with flip flops or sandals. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> But I have been enjoying the time spent in my shop!


and we have been enjoying your time in the shop also!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Nubsnstubs said:


> Took a few minutes and went into get out into the desert today. BLM land of course and just looking to see if there is still enough Cholla out there for me. While walking, I found this. It was secured with the bungee type latches. When I got to it, I nudged it with my foot, and I heard sloshing from inside. So,
> View attachment 184991
> 
> being the curious individual I am, I opened it just knowing I'd find a skull, or some other body parts in it. To my disappointment, there were 2 six packs of 10 oz. bottles of the best beer on the planet. View attachment 184992
> 
> . .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


I knew for sure that when you opened it it would still be full of ice


----------



## eaglea1

Good place for Bud Light out in the middle of the desert!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Spent some more time on the property. Such a great mental and physical break from things. Now I have to get all those limbs picked up. Still a ways to go which isn’t a bad thing.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Snowed all day yesterday, melted and then it warmed up into the 50s today. So I cut the grass today for the first time of the season.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

woodtickgreg said:


> Snowed all day yesterday, melted and then it warmed up into the 50s today. So I cut the grass today for the first time of the season.


I got mine cut last week for the first before it rained 3" the next day. It's jumped up 6" since then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm bored........I think I'll go play in the shop for awhile.........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I got a stay at home Corona virus haircut. It was Betty's first, lol. I said dont worry it's just like mowing the lawn, if you screw it up it'll grow back, lol.


 

 

 

 Well almost 60 and no bald spot yet, it did change color though.


 Looks like there was a cat fight in the kitchen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> it did change color though.


Nothing a little walnut dust and CA wont fix!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

It's not like she could make you uglier Greg. Nicely done Betty!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> It's not like she could make you uglier Greg. Nicely done Betty!!!


And that's why I love you

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> And that's why I love you




Right back atcha brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

She missed the eyebrows.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> She missed the eyebrows.


Ain't it wierd that my eyebrows aren't grey?


----------



## Tom Smart

One of those mysteries of life, I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Ain't it wierd that my eyebrows aren't grey?


So that's where the walnut dust collects!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, did the whitewash on the bricks and the oak mantle just didn’t look right. Learned a lot, this mantle was built in place. Nice construction and I can’t salvage any of the oak out of it due to all the air driven nails and such. 

looking at doing an old beam.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

My day was about outside work today. Mowed the lawn. Then broke out the jackhammer I borrowed from a friend and went to work on some concrete slabs behind the house. I need to run an electrical conduit from the house to the garage so I can upgrade the power in the garage.
The slab closest to the house that the jackhammer is in is about 6" thick and very hard.



The small slab by the garage I broke up in about 20 minutes. The one by the house took a couple of hours! And I only did half of it.



Digging up the chunks is for another day. My back and hands are done! Lol. I ain't as good as I used to was.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I hear you Greg, I continued my chain saw/picking up the cut offs work. But, finally completed this one section. I am at the far end looking back at the shed which was the major goal. Now to start work on the rest of the property. 

a few neighbors stopped by, but the social distanced from me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Muleys!!!!! I wanna hunt!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Come on out!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'd love to!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Anybody notice the eagle in the pic?


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Anybody notice the eagle in the pic?



nope, just teach, think it might be a traffic cone I didn’t get picked up on that bank. But I see what made you think that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Anybody notice the eagle in the pic?





Gdurfey said:


> nope, just teach, think it might be a traffic cone I didn’t get picked up on that bank. But I see what made you think that.


Its kind of blurry to me. But it looks like a tree stump with something on it....


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd love to!


I'll meet you there!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

If we don't get drawn for our elk hunt in Wyoming, I'm there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

No work in the shop today. Still working on the concrete removal while the weather is good.
The broken concrete is out.......


 And loaded in the trailer for disposal.
I'm whupped.



I gotta move it one more time, but tomorrow is another day.
Man I'm getting old, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

That's young mans' work! I feel sore just looking at the pictures!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> No work in the shop today. Still working on the concrete removal while the weather is good.
> The broken concrete is out.......
> View attachment 186042 And loaded in the trailer for disposal.
> I'm whupped.
> View attachment 186043
> I gotta move it one more time, but tomorrow is another day.
> Man I'm getting old, lol.



Wow, that electric meter housing has some age. Rather new meter, looks like 60amp going through the brick?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Old housing, new meter, 200 amp.
Ac disconnect is not used.


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Old housing, new meter, 200 amp.
> Ac disconnect is not used.



Wow, would have never guessed. Looked like 1" wide 60 amp lead versus the 2.25" wide lead. Must not be standard bricks.?.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bricks are as standard as bricks go.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I cant remember what the sec was when the panel was upgraded, but it's good to 200 amp.


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I cant remember what the sec was when the panel was upgraded, but it's good to 200 amp.



So the panel was upgraded, but not the feed-line?

When the panel is upgraded, the feed-line (mast line) and tri-plex are supposed to be upgraded to handle the new possible loads. The tri-plex is often supplied and installed by the power supply company but the mast line is often the homeowners. Some power supply companies do the work from the pole to the meter. Guess the panel upgrade was before 2006 when IBC (International Building Code) code went nationwide. Otherwise the inspector would have pointed it out.

The issue is if you draw more than that line was designed to handle, for example, clothes dryer, kitchen electric range, well pump, furnace all are running while you have the common loads of TV, microwave, portable chargers, clocks and PC. The thinner line carries less amperage and can damage electrical devices over time with improper loads. Plus, an overdraw on smaller line can heat the lines and cause a few different kinds of problems, which I know you are aware.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got rid of the trailer load of broken concrete today. Same place I dumped it sells really nice topsoil so i picked up 2 yards.


 
This load of soil is for the new front flower bed. This will also help with the small water problem I have in the basement. This is the last place near the house that needed to be filled and graded.


 
All filled and ready for the Betty to do her thing. I give her free rein when it comes to the gardening, that's her thing. Lol.


 
It will settle some, I didnt walk on it or pack it down. When it settles that will leave some room for mulch.



We picked up the blocks for free last year. So we got a new flower bed for the cost of the dirt, $44.00
My back is fatigued, I'm done for the day. I need to pick up another load to fill the backyard in from the sewer repair, but that's for another day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , Greg, it’s a good tired!! Nice accomplishment!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Was able to take a much needed day off today.

Went and did some grocery shopping. Also picked up PVC for my DC ducting - hope to start getting that put up tomorrow. Finished the wiring inside the garage - just need to get and run the line from the main panel to the sub panel.

Night is ending with Old Fashioneds (and Faux Fashioneds for the kiddos - no brandy or bitters) and listening to a couple new songs from one of my favorite bands.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> and listening to a couple new songs from one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


>



NEEDTOBREATHE

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

More time spent on our property. I just really enjoy spending time. Is all my effort going to pay off? Not sure. We are still trying to find a way to build out there. Just the cost of construction in this part of Colorado is through the roof. In the meantime, I call it fire mitigation work and I just use the time as a mental break as well as a great physical break. Another dead tree down and cleaned up ready for the chipper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I finished up the conduit part of the electrical upgrade to the garage. I rented a hammer drill and a 2" core drill from home depot, made quick work of drilling a perfect hole in the hard red brick. I sealed all around the hole with some masonary caulk. Next step is pulling wires.
> Why is it all the dirt never goes back in the hole, lol.
> View attachment 186461 I'm going to work on so.e other things before doing the concrete so hopefully the sort will settle some. I did mound it up a bit. This is 1 1/4" conduit. It should make pulling 3 strands of no.3 copper wire a little easier. I'll pull 1 strand at a time.
> View attachment 186462


Greg, I'm not an electrician, but it is common knowledge that you pull all wires together. After pulling 2 if you could, the third would probable not make it as it might get wrapped in and around the others in the conduit. Get someone to help feed it as you pull and do all 3 on the same pull. You'll go to bed feeling a lot better.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nubsnstubs said:


> Greg, I'm not an electrician, but it is common knowledge that you pull all wires together. After pulling 2 if you could, the third would probable not make it as it might get wrapped in and around the others in the conduit. Get someone to help feed it as you pull and do all 3 on the same pull. You'll go to bed feeling a lot better.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


I've done this before, pulling 3 strands of no.3 copper wire is way too stiff and it doesn't want to bend through the elbows. 1 at a time with a fish tape is much more manageable. I learned this the hard way. That's also why I used 1 1/4 PVC conduit so it has some extra room. I'll pull the access plates and pull the wires outside and then fish them through the holes in the boxes through the walls. And unfortunately I do everything by myself so I have learned how to do things that way. This will be the third time e I have done this. Good thing this time around is that it's a short run about 15'

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> I've done this before, pulling 3 strands of no.3 copper wire is way too stiff and it doesn't want to bend through the elbows. 1 at a time with a fish tape is much more manageable. I learned this the hard way. That's also why I used 1 1/4 PVC conduit so it has some extra room. I'll pull the access plates and pull the wires outside and then fish them through the holes in the boxes through the walls. And unfortunately I do everything by myself so I have learned how to do things that way. This will be the third time e I have done this. Good thing this time around is that it's a short run about 15'


Ok, I'll take your word for it. Thanks for correcting me, but also, like you said, short run. That's a big difference...................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Now I really know spring has arrived. Last night just before dark heard some buzzing by an open window. Our hummingbirds are back! It hovered there like it was saying "I'm back, where's my food". Quickly filled some feeders and they were right on them.



 

Then, this afternoon, a Baltimore Oriole visited the hummingbird feeder. I removed the insect guard so the oriole can get some of the hummingbird food. Also hung an oriole feeder, but they seem to like the hummingbird feeder better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

way cool. i have to get our humming bird feeders too. i dont buy the premade sugar water. i make it myself. no dies and crap added. just good ol cane sugar boiled in water...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Ours is all homemade too. I just add food coloring to keep it interesting for us humans.

BTW, we used to boil the water, but not anymore, just use hot water from the tap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner

Love that Oriole picture. Wish we had them along with Cardinals and blue Jays here. We have had Cooper Hawks here for two years and the mice disappeared. Also, two horned owls have been showing up the last couple of years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

We only see the Orioles for a few weeks each spring. Don't know if they are on their way further north, or if they move into deeper woods for nesting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> Greg, I'm not an electrician, but it is common knowledge that you pull all wires together. After pulling 2 if you could, the third would probable not make it as it might get wrapped in and around the others in the conduit. Get someone to help feed it as you pull and do all 3 on the same pull. You'll go to bed feeling a lot better.......... Jerry (in Tucson)



Jerry,

We always pulled them as a team. Usually had a line drag in the conduit. If there was a bunch of turns, had the wire in the pipe as I glued the conduit up. Tried to use clear primer for above ground joints. Everyone has their own way...


----------



## Gdurfey

Made an appointment at an architectural antique place in a nearby town and found what we hope will be a future mantle, a top for an old Singer sewing stand and a couple other projects. We goofed, a little, on the beetle kill slab; really warped. We both loved the color and I didn’t check it very well. Ugh..... well, guess I will learn some new skills. Also bought a piece we are hoping to finish as a headboard.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## eaglea1

woodtickgreg said:


> Pulled to strands of wire today, easy peasy. Plenty of room for the last wire. I have to get one more to complete the run. Its 25' from panel to panel.
> View attachment 186526 View attachment 186527
> Waiting on a 100amp 2 pole breaker to be delivered. Home depot wanted almost $100 for one, I found a Siemens breaker to match the panel on Amazon for $28.00
> Then I wired up a couple of freebie t8 florescent fixtures for the basement. Just single bulb units, not real bright, but free so they'll work for now.


Greg, the conduit on the left is an example of the frost heaving without an expansion joint like I mentioned in the pm.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TimR

Another non-shop day but great day to work outside. Put my 12’ trailer up by the house and got rid of a pile of debris from taking s tree down a couple months ago. Yea, no pic!
Added in some treated lumber that was part of temporary stairs and landing out basement door(now a deck is there), nothing worth saving. Had a couple other piles of tree debris and kept building up in the trailer then smushing it down with tractor bucket. Pretty well packed and about 5’ high. I’ll get some pics tomorrow, promise!
Pulled some decent oak out from down a sloped area and cleaned up part of an ATV trail that rides the ridge line down into a holler. Doing that kind of work on a slope is a lot harder and you’ve got to be that much more careful with chainsaws, and trip hazards so I try not to overdo it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

My day has been crappy. Refrigerator went out. Broke water line for ice maker that never worked. Thought it was unhooked. It wasn't. Water everywhere. No shutoff. Had to shut whole house off. Lowes couldn't deliver until Thursday. Brought it home and my neighbor helped me get it in and the old one out. Went to turn the water back on, the ball valve broke. Had to get new pipe and ball valve. Got that fixed and new line for ice maker hooked up, no leaks....until 2 hours later. Go downstairs to change a load of laundry, heard water dripping. Now I have to go back to Lowe's in the morning and get the stuff to fix it. Probably going to switch copper lines out to PEX while I'm into it.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Was supposed to meet a friend and cut up an apple tree that blew over in his aunts yard but the above happened so I had to cancel. He sent me this picture...
He cut it up and loaded it on my trailer! All the big stuff is on the bottom.

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> My day has been crappy. Refrigerator went out. Broke water line for ice maker that never worked. Thought it was unhooked. It wasn't. Water everywhere. No shutoff. Had to shut whole house off. Lowes couldn't deliver until Thursday. Brought it home and my neighbor helped me get it in and the old one out. Went to turn the water back on, the ball valve broke. Had to get new pipe and ball valve. Got that fixed and new line for ice maker hooked up, no leaks....until 2 hours later. Go downstairs to change a load of laundry, heard water dripping. Now I have to go back to Lowe's in the morning and get the stuff to fix it. Probably going to switch copper lines out to PEX while I'm into it.


i went looking for a "that sucks" emoji to attach to your post

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Was supposed to meet a friend and cut up an apple tree that blew over in his aunts yard but the above happened so I had to cancel. He sent me this picture...
> He cut it up and loaded it on my trailer! All the big stuff is on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 186530


 that'll make the day a little better

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I haven't cussed so much in a while as I did today! Seemed like everything I touched went to crap. But hey I saw a saying earlier, "its just been a bad day, its not a bad life." I like that. It could always be worse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

eaglea1 said:


> Greg, the conduit on the left is an example of the frost heaving without an expansion joint like I mentioned in the pm.


The old conduit is as old as the house, 1950s. The conduit that is underground is gone! Completely rusted out. I'll entertain looking at the joint you described in the convo, but I've never scene them used here. I know the very first PVC conduit I installed 20 years ago is still intact.


----------



## eaglea1

@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> The old conduit is as old as the house, 1950s. The conduit that is underground is gone! Completely rusted out. I'll entertain looking at the joint you described in the convo, but I've never scene them used here. I know the very first PVC conduit I installed 20 years ago is still intact.



Lots of contractors use them, just don't see them unless you are really looking for them. Some just do the old school, 4' deep trench to "minimize" frost heave. Think IBC code now allows higher voltage as shallow as 2 feet deep in conduit.


----------



## TimR

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> My day has been crappy. Refrigerator went out. Broke water line for ice maker that never worked. Thought it was unhooked. It wasn't. Water everywhere. No shutoff. Had to shut whole house off. Lowes couldn't deliver until Thursday. Brought it home and my neighbor helped me get it in and the old one out. Went to turn the water back on, the ball valve broke. Had to get new pipe and ball valve. Got that fixed and new line for ice maker hooked up, no leaks....until 2 hours later. Go downstairs to change a load of laundry, heard water dripping. Now I have to go back to Lowe's in the morning and get the stuff to fix it. Probably going to switch copper lines out to PEX while I'm into it.


That’s a seriously crappy day Eric, feel for ya. Moving to PEX or pvc is a good move. Our last home had copper since built in the 70s. First year in, went into crawl space to install a whole house filter...copper was paper thin from acidic well water. The tubing cutter just crushed it vs cutting. Temporarily fixed, then installed a neutralizer then slowly replaces all plumbing in house with PEX, including an upstairs bathroom. Lots of drywall removed in process while we did a multi year renovation of master suite. Some behind tile we didn’t want disturbed got replaced when exterior cedar siding was replaced with Hardi siding. I developed a real hate for renovating, always found something else (surprise!)needed fixed along the way.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

eaglea1 said:


> @woodtickgreg View attachment 186535 View attachment 186536


That's very interesting, never seen one of those before. If I knew they where available I probably would have used them. But at this point the whole conduit is installed and wires are being pulled. I dont want to redo work that has already been completed. I guess I'll take my chances. I haven't had a failure yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

TimR said:


> Another non-shop day but great day to work outside. Put my 12’ trailer up by the house and got rid of a pile of debris from taking s tree down a couple months ago. Yea, no pic!
> Added in some treated lumber that was part of temporary stairs and landing out basement door(now a deck is there), nothing worth saving. Had a couple other piles of tree debris and kept building up in the trailer then smushing it down with tractor bucket. Pretty well packed and about 5’ high. I’ll get some pics tomorrow, promise!
> Pulled some decent oak out from down a sloped area and cleaned up part of an ATV trail that rides the ridge line down into a holler. Doing that kind of work on a slope is a lot harder and you’ve got to be that much more careful with chainsaws, and trip hazards so I try not to overdo it.


Ok, a few pics from yesterday. I must have been counting the height of debris in trailer to the ground...closer to 4’, but packed in. 
The tree circled in red is a big oak that came down in a storm a few weeks ago. Had a hollowed area that just didn’t have a chance. Will be a day long process, over 14” diam or so but I don’t have a lot of wiggle room on a 12’ wide drive to pull out sections.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

TimR said:


> Ok, a few pics from yesterday. I must have been counting the height of debris in trailer to the ground...closer to 4’, but packed in.
> The tree circled in red is a big oak that came down in a storm a few weeks ago. Had a hollowed area that just didn’t have a chance. Will be a day long process, over 14” diam or so but I don’t have a lot of wiggle room on a 12’ wide drive to pull out sections.
> 
> View attachment 186539
> 
> View attachment 186540
> 
> View attachment 186541



What species of oak???


----------



## Gdurfey

@TimR , Tim, nice property!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> My day has been crappy. Refrigerator went out. Broke water line for ice maker that never worked. Thought it was unhooked. It wasn't. Water everywhere. No shutoff. Had to shut whole house off. Lowes couldn't deliver until Thursday. Brought it home and my neighbor helped me get it in and the old one out. Went to turn the water back on, the ball valve broke. Had to get new pipe and ball valve. Got that fixed and new line for ice maker hooked up, no leaks....until 2 hours later. Go downstairs to change a load of laundry, heard water dripping. Now I have to go back to Lowe's in the morning and get the stuff to fix it. Probably going to switch copper lines out to PEX while I'm into it.



Uggh, I feel your pain. Had similar experience with my house. Built in the mid 50's and any time I try and do any remodeling, I KNOW I will run into another issue. I have been remodeling for the last 5-6 years (but almost done). Started with a overflowing toilet that ran all day when no one was here. I won't bore you with everything I have done to the house since then, but one of the best things I did was re-plumbed the entire house with PEX. But I took it one step further and put in a manifold and ran individual lines to every different fixture, so I can cut off individual items like the back toilet, or front kitchen sink instead of having to turn off the entire house. Good luck to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TimR

Mr. Peet said:


> What species of oak???


I have a couple different but first look was chestnut oak. They’re predominant in the mountains, supposed to have deep tap root . 
I’ll verify and if different will check back.


----------



## TimR

Gdurfey said:


> @TimR , Tim, nice property!!!!!!!


Thanks Garry, it’s a lot of work and a lot of gravel just keeping road in decent shape, winds get wicked, but the views and privacy are hard to beat. Fortunately I have neighbors who are professional graders and excavators to help create workable flat areas for parking, getting to my woodshed, places to keep dirt and gravel, and other access.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

TimR said:


> I have a couple different but first look was chestnut oak. They’re predominant in the mountains, supposed to have deep tap root .
> I’ll verify and if different will check back.



I have Chestnut oak, Quercus prinus (Q. montana), but maybe you have one (species) I lack...


----------



## TimR

Mr. Peet said:


> I have Chestnut oak, Quercus prinus (Q. montana), but maybe you have one (species) I lack...


I’ll try to get a leaf...dead giveaway and if something you need will send a piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I went to home depot today, done my mask and stood in line waiting to get in with the rest of the sheeple. But I did get the supplies I needed for the electrical work. So......
> I pounded the ground rod in, which took awhile.
> View attachment 186563 I pulled the last wire and hooked up the panel in the garage. I've got a neutral line feeding back to the house panel, and an outside ground rod connection.
> View attachment 186564 Ground wire connected to the ground rod.
> View attachment 186565
> Now I wait for the 100amp breaker to hook up inside the house main panel. It's already prepped for the hookup.



Greg,

You make me wonder... you might want to delete several pictures being that in a sense they are open to view web wise. Your trench was shallow, missed expansion joints in the line. I did not see any sand in the trench. Code calls for something like 4-6" of sand around the conduit, and electrical yellow caution tape buried a foot above the conduit. You showed a single ground rod, 100 amp and greater requires a second ground set a minimum of 6' away. I don't think braided core was acceptable as outdoor ground, it had to be solid core 6 gauge or heavier... I just swing a hammer sometimes but see things, and don't want you to short yourself. We have Tony for that.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here we only have to be 12" if in a conduit and I'm deeper than that. It's going to be covered in concrete. Never seen expansion joints used here. And the braided wire is a much higher gauge than required. But I'll refrain from posting anymore pics of what I'm doing.


----------



## barry richardson

trc65 said:


> Now I really know spring has arrived. Last night just before dark heard some buzzing by an open window. Our hummingbirds are back! It hovered there like it was saying "I'm back, where's my food". Quickly filled some feeders and they were right on them.
> 
> View attachment 186502
> 
> Then, this afternoon, a Baltimore Oriole visited the hummingbird feeder. I removed the insect guard so the oriole can get some of the hummingbird food. Also hung an oriole feeder, but they seem to like the hummingbird feeder better.
> 
> View attachment 186503


Orioles are such cool looking birds! We had them make a nest in one of our yard trees when I was a kid in North Missouri. Cool nest too, they look like a sock...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just picked up another load of topsoil.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

man that's a good looking trailer!!!! that is one job I actually don't mind...……..as long as it is not a dump truck load. Something about a shovel and wheel barrow, just about as mindless as it gets and yet the muscles get a good workout. I feel very fortunate with a former back injury to still be able to do something like that. Wish I were closer, would give you a hand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks for the compliment on the trailer, I finished the build on that last year, it's very useful now.
I'm also a former back surgery patient, and like you feel fortunate that I can still do this kind of work, albeit alot slower than I used to be. Took all day to move 2 yards of top soil and now I'm beat. Back is very muscle fatigued.
All of this soil is for behind the garage where the sewer dig repair was.


 It might be kind of hard to tell from the pic but the whole area behind the garage and some to the left are about a foot below grade. Had serious ponding ther when it rained heavy, ducks too, lol.



Betty was a trooper and helped me all day rakeing and using the tamper to pack the dirt down. She spread it as fast as I could load a wheelbarrow full and bring it back. We are both sore and tired but it was a good day. It always feels good to do improvements on your home. Now I'm done for the day, hit the couch with a bowl of homemade soup and I'm relaxing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's 4 yards so far, probably do one more 2 yard load.


----------



## ripjack13

My day has not ended yet. Grandson & I have been fishin since noon. Now we're out getting more night crawlers!

oooh man, the dogs are barkin feirce.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , I remember the trailer build. Dang, that is sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

ok. he's in bed. finalllly....

We caught a few fish today for our fishtank. total was around 14. we kept the 3 biggest ones. A shiner and 2 bluegills...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hey guys and gals. I just got some news. They called hospice in for my uncle. Keep the family in your prayers. He called me about a week ago and he never does that. I think it was his way of saying bye. I hope and pray that he has asked God to come into his life. Does anyone know if they have relaxed the covid crap in Maryland in case?

Reactions: Sincere 12


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I'm very sorry your uncle is this ill, Eric. But Hospice does a great service in helping families prepare. I've not heard of any changes to MD governor imposed rules. Prayer is the best thing at this point. However, if you wanted to go to MD to see him, do it. No one will stop you. There are lots of people out and about and ignoring our governor's dictatorial tendencies. 

We attended a 70th birthday party today for a dear friend and we sat outside, six feet apart freezing our butts off but drinking fine wine and enjoying being with some of our friends. It snowed on us for a few minutes. First time it's snowed on May 9th in our county in a gazillion years.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yes it is. Thanks Larry. He's actually lived 2 years longer than the doctors said. We knew it was coming but it never makes it any easier.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13

Man that sucks Eric. I'm sorry to hear about him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Not a good day today, woke up with a pain in my upper back on one side, having. Muscle spasms and pain all day. Just stuck on the couche and trying not to do anything. I wanted to get in the shop today but that's not gonna happen. Just gotta rest it. It sucks when you hurt and didnt do anything to cause it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

On the way to Woodcraft, God showed his mercy on my broken self again. As I was turning left, from the right left turn lane, a car ran the red light, from the left (follow all of that?) and creamed the car to my left front. Car never slowed until contact. I was second in line, if I had been first, I would have e at least been collected or worse. I was in my little commuter car and it would have been ugly. On the motorcycle, at least I would have had my helmet on to collect what few brains I have. 

I did pull over, checked undies, and then called 911 and waited for the police. I won’t mind testifying if need be. No one hurt, I really don’t know how. 

So, I needed a little shop time and tried that new router bit.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## trc65

That's the worse kind of pain. Youve probably already done it, but i will lay on a heating pad for hours when that happens, seems to help the muscles relax a little quicker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

woodtickgreg said:


> Not a good day today, woke up with a pain in my upper back on one side, having. Muscle spasms and pain all day. Just stuck on the couche and trying not to do anything. I wanted to get in the shop today but that's not gonna happen. Just gotta rest it. It sucks when you hurt and didnt do anything to cause it.


And the older I get, the more of those aches and pains I get. Ibuprofen is my friend.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Not a good day today, woke up with a pain in my upper back on one side, having. Muscle spasms and pain all day. Just stuck on the couche and trying not to do anything. I wanted to get in the shop today but that's not gonna happen. Just gotta rest it. It sucks when you hurt and didnt do anything to cause it.




I have some stuff called tiger balm. The good stuff made in Thailand not china. It helps in a deep soothing way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> No one hurt, I really don’t know how.



Wow. Good thing too. Glad you're ok Garry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Wait'n on some dudes to deliver our new-fangled stove thingie. In the 41 years we've been married, have bought 3 refrigerators, 3 washers, 1 dryer (current dryer I scrounged from a burnt apartment), 2 hot water heaters, and one A/C. BUT have not had to buy a stove, the one we have been using came with the house and have been able to find or modify parts to fix it - up to now. So whether I want one or not - here comes a new one. Old one is a white corningware top, new one is SS and a black top - my head hurts - too much change! LOL. Bought some of them new granitestone pans from wallyworld to use on it. Boy, nothing sticks to those things!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mowed the lawn today and then back to the couch, back is still giving me trouble. No ibuprofen today so it is getting better, just taking it easy still.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## trc65

Tired! Spent all afternoon on my hands and knees planting. A flat of tomatoes in the garden, and then 5 flats of perennial and annual flowers in various beds. Happy to have this done as rain is expected for the rest of the week.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## TXMoon

Like a roller coaster. I hate roller coasters.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

It has been pouring rain here for a couple days, finally dried out enough for me to cut the grass again since its growing like crazy now, lol. I just cut it a few days ago and it needed it again. Good thing is after making the new flower beds in the front of the house and after the heavy rain there was no water in the basement shop!
Then I cut the tops of the fence post off that I put in a year ago because I'm right on top of things.
Before.......


 After.


 
Then I raked and seeded all the new dirt, it's supposed to rain again for a few days. Hopefully the seed gets a good start with the spring rains.
And now I plan to do nothing for the rest of the day, lol. I go back to work on Monday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## drycreek

Mike Hill said:


> Wait'n on some dudes to deliver our new-fangled stove thingie. In the 41 years we've been married, have bought 3 refrigerators, 3 washers, 1 dryer (current dryer I scrounged from a burnt apartment), 2 hot water heaters, and one A/C. BUT have not had to buy a stove, the one we have been using came with the house and have been able to find or modify parts to fix it - up to now. So whether I want one or not - here comes a new one. Old one is a white corningware top, new one is SS and a black top - my head hurts - too much change! LOL. Bought some of them new granitestone pans from wallyworld to use on it. Boy, nothing sticks to those things!!!!



Yeah when we moved two years ago to our lake house we purchased all new appliances, the washer and dryer tells you what to do, no such thing as you telling them. The washer will rewash an item it it’s not clean and no matter what you set the dryer at it will continue to dry until the item is dry and the sucker knows more than I do.(lol,lol) Don’t get me started on the stove top and oven that’s another story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

Well, yesterday I got up at 3:30 Am & made it to the grocery store right at 6 Am when they opened the doors.
I managed to get most everything on my list. I was surprized to see how much food they had in stock.
I haven't been to this store in 3 months or so, so I didn't know what to expect.
Anyway, I got what I got, and made it back home, dragged it inside, and put it away by 7:30 Am.
Which ain't bad, considering I have to use a cane to walk with.

Today, I managed to cut my grass which is 1/2 acre. It was 3-4 feet tall in my backyard. I'm fairly amazed my tractor even went thru it.
I had to go over it 2-3 times, but I got it done. It looks like I was mowing hay actually.
But, it's supposed to rain here for the next 5-6 days, so I'm glad I got it done today.

All in all, I had one of the busiest weekends in a long time. 
I'm hurting, but I'm still here.
Thank God for small favors. 

Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Wonderful weather and more work at our property. Met with another builder last week and we have a little hope again. This is plan.....D....I think.....bad news is the water well has new regulations for casing and such and with our depth may be a $40-50k endeavor. That stinks, not drilling an oil well.......

but running the chainsaw and just picking up debris is very therapeutic for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Ouch! That's a chunk of money for a well, how deep will you have to go?


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Ouch! That's a chunk of money for a well, how deep will you have to go?



Towards the upper end of 600’. It is the second aquifer, but seems they are allowing/encouraging everyone to go to this depth due to the crazy growth around here.


----------



## trc65

Wow, that's one deep well!


----------



## Herb G.

Lesson learned: never wear your house shoes to cut the grass on a tractor.
My feet swelled up so bad I can't hardly walk.
Next time, I'm wearing regular shoes.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> Lesson learned: never wear your house shoes to cut the grass on a tractor.
> My feet swelled up so bad I can't hardly walk.
> Next time, I'm wearing regular shoes.



Being on a tractor, what should it matter about which shoes you have on? Other than clutch and brake, what other would you be doing with your feet?


----------



## Herb G.

Well, today I turned my mattress around on my bed so I'm not sleeping in a wallow.
Since I've been hibernating at home for 3 months because of the virus going around, I am soft as a grape.
I darn near had a heart attack just turning the mattress today.

I need to get out & start walking up & down the street some, because my body is getting stiff & inflexible from sitting around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Not my day, but Mid-Michigan's day.

With the heavy rains, two dams near Midland, MI have burst. The first one to go, Edenville Dam, is just a few miles from my grandparents' home. They live on an access canal to Wixom Lake. They went from the waters having risen to within 10 feet of their home, which is a decent rise from the water, to the lake now drained. They are without power, but they are safe and are not among the 10,000 people who have had to evacuate.

This is Wixom lake now:



 

Midland, MI is flooded badly. They're anticipating that downtown could end up under 9' of water. And all that water is headed down the Titabawasee River and into the Saginaw River. My parents live in Bay City, about 7 blocks from the Saginaw River. Thankfully they are not among the 10,000 who have had to evacuate, but they are preparing for plenty of water in their basement.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I just saw this on the news. Glad your family is ok but hate it for people downstream.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I just saw this on the news. Glad your family is ok but hate it for people downstream.



One of my sisters is a social worker, specializing in drug addiction counselling, and she is the manager of the clinic she works at. Not only has the COVID-19 pandemic/crisis made her work more challenging trying to support her clients and help them through this time, but she's now got some clients that she is trying to help make sure they have a safe place to live and the basics they need to survive.

I've been seeing how this is affecting Midland, but I haven't seen much how this is going to affect Saginaw, Bay City, and the other communities downstream. Where the Titabawassee River enters the Saginaw River, there is another river, the Shiawassee River, that is also severely flooded. Saginaw and Bay City are both downstream from that merge and have a LOT of water headed their way. 10,000 have been evacuated, and that is a huge impact on them, but the impact will sadly be huge in the area.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I pray everyone will be safe. Not something anyone wants to go through.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm way south of all of that, lake St. Clair has been flooding along the shore line for quite some time, water level is very high. When we get an east wind and it blows the water in it floods the roads. We have had anywhere from 2 to 4 inches of rain here, higher amounts where the dams have been overflowed. I'm cutting my grass every 3 to 4 days now because everything is so wet. I came home from work and mowed it today. The good news for me is that with all the soil I brought in recently I had a very small spot of water in my basement, like a foot by 6 inches. Ordinarily with this much rain it would have been much more. My yard is draining much better now. It's supposed to be dry here for the next 3 or 4 days. Rivers up north are still rising. Those people are in a bad way now, very catastrophic. One lady on the news said she came home from work and her house was gone, lost everything. Very sad.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## trc65

Almost three weeks after we saw the first Oriole, and they are still feeding all day long on the hummingbird feeders. We have an Oriole feeder out as well, but they seem to prefer doing acrobatics while eating at the hummingbird's place.

We've seen up to three males and two females at a time, so hope after this long, they are going to stay and nest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

That's neat, Tim. We are overrun with goldfinches these past two weeks. Standing room only on our three feeders. I changed to a high energy fruit and nut feed about that long ago and that brought the birds in like crazy. We're also seeing a lot of catbirds and they have never visited our feeders in the past. They also love the suet we have out for the woodpeckers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, y’all have seen my posts of cleaning up our 5 acres and our hopes to build. After another disappointing meeting with our second builder, Denise looked on line and found a cabin to go look at. Although not quite right, she came home and found a 10 acre parcel that already had well, power , excavated home site and the starting of a septic system. The deal was to complete the septic......well.....Counter Offer meets counter Offer and they will give us $10k towards finishing the septic system. That might come close. So, we have a different land, about 40 miles away (1 hour), up in the foothills (will have to fire up the gps) , we can use our antique RV, we can do some building ourselves, we can recreate in the meantime and press on. The real estate is moving around here That we are hoping Our current property moves quickly. At least the home site looks much better. 

by the way, a factor in all of this is that our estimate for a water well went from $15k to $57k due to new regulations for 2020. 

the adventure continues. Maybe I will just invite everyone over for an old fashioned barn raising the week before hunting season........

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> Well, y’all have seen my posts of cleaning up our 5 acres and our hopes to build. After another disappointing meeting with our second builder, Denise looked on line an
> the adventure continues. Maybe I will just invite everyone over for an *old fashioned barn raising the week before hunting season*........


Garry, that might work, but the out of state license fees would probably stop some of us from going........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Well, y’all have seen my posts of cleaning up our 5 acres and our hopes to build. After another disappointing meeting with our second builder, Denise looked on line and found a cabin to go look at. Although not quite right, she came home and found a 10 acre parcel that already had well, power , excavated home site and the starting of a septic system. The deal was to complete the septic......well.....Counter Offer meets counter Offer and they will give us $10k towards finishing the septic system. That might come close. So, we have a different land, about 40 miles away (1 hour), up in the foothills (will have to fire up the gps) , we can use our antique RV, we can do some building ourselves, we can recreate in the meantime and press on. The real estate is moving around here That we are hoping Our current property moves quickly. At least the home site looks much better.
> 
> by the way, a factor in all of this is that our estimate for a water well went from $15k to $57k due to new regulations for 2020.
> 
> the adventure continues. Maybe I will just invite everyone over for an old fashioned barn raising the week before hunting season........



Wow, guess well drilling is very different there. Not sure what it is here now, but was $10 a foot plus casing. Most hit bedrock withing 2 or 3 lengths (20' casing sections). Pumps run $350-$850 depending on water depth, casing diameter and warrentees. Then the water line, electric line, hook up and so forth. Well's often run $4k-$7k here, or they did just a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a great day yesterday. Got up early, stood in line at Sam's club to get in and buy groceries, came home and mowed the lawn again. Been cutting the grass every 4 days with all the rain we had. Then Betty and I started preparing food for a visit from an old friend that moved out of state and I hadn't seen for years. My friend and his wife where in town to see some doctors for health issues and set aside a day to visit with us before they headed back. They arrived at 3 in the afternoon, we BBQ'D and had a great meal together and reminisced about our past and retold lots of great stories and talked about funny times. They didnt leave until 1 in the morning and I didnt want the visit to end. It was so good to see my friends again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Not a bad day when you get to wake up and hold your grandson. Good traveling yesterday just a small heat wave out here in the west. Just west of Salt Lake City now.

you have to understand: I never had kids, so to be part of this with my youngest stepson is pretty special. Photo coming folks, I know the rules....they didn’t transfer to my iPad like they usually do......

murre you go

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

A super cute young man. Love that smile. Looks like a couple of teeth in so he must be a few months old.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

grandpa and grandma? peepaw and meemaw? come on give it up! who are y'all? Great pictures BTW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

FranklinWorkshops said:


> A super cute young man. Love that smile. Looks like a couple of teeth in so he must be a few months old.



coming up on 10 months. Super happy feller. 



Wildthings said:


> grandpa and grandma? peepaw and meemaw? come on give it up! who are y'all? Great pictures BTW



Not fully decided yet. GrannyD for Denise.......but not sure she is accepting that. I am joking today that I am GrandpaTex.......but more jokingly than anything. I inherited the nickname Tex from friends back in New England but hasn’t been used in 28 years or so. 

all to say......not sure yet. The kids are living with/next door to other grand parents and other extended family. So we will be something different in some manner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

I'm Peepaw to my 8 grandkids and my wife is Nana to 7 of them and Nonni to the youngest who couldn't say Nana at the time!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

My day started at 0600. My Sgt and I walked 5.5 miles through the mountain looking for some stuff we had intel on. As soon as we start, it went straight up for about 4/10 of a mile. Then it was up and down. Walked for about 3.5 hrs. My legs were jello but it helped get me started on getting ready for our elk hunt in Wyoming. We didn't find exactly what we were looking for but we did find stuff that we can revisit in hunting season. Then we went to the lake on patrol. Went to go into our hidey hole and my Sgt ended up hitting a ditch we couldn't see because of high grass and busted the front bumper on a brand new Durango. Also ended up busting the radiator too. Not a good day for that but all in all...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It was a great day for me, I finally scored a used welder and it's a Miller! I drove an hour one way to get it.
The seller is a retired gm welder, he had about 5 brand new Miller welders in his barn, most of them cost about 5 grand ish each. Welder envy on my part. He took care of this welder, he bought it used to so I am the 3rd owner. Has a new ground clamp and it welded real nice when tested at different power levels and wire feeds. I'll probably upgrade the gun at some point. The seller was very nice and informative, sold it to me at a fair price with everything but the gas bottle.


 

 
I'm so happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's a very good welder! Nice grab!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I’ve got welder envy and I can barely create an arc, much less a decent weld. But I certainly know what a Miller is!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Millers of this size very rarely come up for sale around here. And whem they do they want almost as much as a new one. I got this one for about half price, I jumped right on it, he only had it posted for one day, I saw it last night and contacted him at 7 am this morning.


----------



## Mr. Peet

@Eric Rorabaugh

Eric,

We had 3 drowning in the last 2 days. All kids, 16-20 years old. Warm weather just started here. There are dock parties everywhere. Cops show up, but leave to avoid conflict. I don't like the vibe. Hope these bars and restaurants open soon to distract folks from the water. Be safe out there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's a shame and a tragedy! WAY too young. I wish people would realize, the water can be fun and enjoyable but IT IS ALSO DANGEROUS! Thank you


----------



## Tom Smart

A project I’ve been dragging my feet on. Removing a railroad tie border around an ex-garden. Even after sacrificing a chainsaw chain they are still heavy.

Now more than my feet are dragging. 



 



 





County landfill tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

woodtickgreg said:


> It was a great day for me, I finally scored a used welder and it's a Miller! I drove an hour one way to get it.
> The seller is a retired gm welder, he had about 5 brand new Miller welders in his barn, most of them cost about 5 grand ish each. Welder envy on my part. He took care of this welder, he bought it used to so I am the 3rd owner. Has a new ground clamp and it welded real nice when tested at different power levels and wire feeds. I'll probably upgrade the gun at some point. The seller was very nice and informative, sold it to me at a fair price with everything but the gas bottle.
> View attachment 188048 View attachment 188049
> I'm so happy.



I see tool rest in the making!!
Congrats buddy. I have one at work I set aside for you but didn’t see you coming down this way just for it. I was looking to sweeten the pot for a Waco trip.
Congrats brother I see some welding serenity in your future

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I see tool rest in the making!!
> Congrats buddy. I have one at work I set aside for you but didn’t see you coming down this way just for it. I was looking to sweeten the pot for a Waco trip.
> Congrats brother I see some welding serenity in your future


And tool rest in your future

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Not sure on the vivid but will keep you and your family in my prayers. Heaven is a step away from heaven and may the good lord relieve the pain and fears of your family and uncle. Thoughts and prayers your way brother


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Wrong posting Did I ever tell everyone how much l hate cell phones!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Not sure on the vivid but will keep you and your family in my prayers. Heaven is a step away from heaven and may the good lord relieve the pain and fears of your family and uncle. Thoughts and prayers your way brother


That's funny! But the prayers work no matter where you post them!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> A project I’ve been dragging my feet on. Removing a railroad tie border around an ex-garden. Even after sacrificing a chainsaw chain they are still heavy.
> 
> Now more than my feet are dragging.
> 
> View attachment 188148
> 
> View attachment 188147
> 
> View attachment 188149
> 
> County landfill tomorrow.



Landfill, we burn wood for secondary heat. That would have gone in the stove here a piece at a time. Over a few weeks of winter and it would be gone.


----------



## Tom Smart

Nope, it’s full of creosote. It would never go in my woodstove.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> Nope, it’s full of creosote. It would never go in my woodstove.



I hope so. Creosote is loaded with carbon based fuel. Like super wood, to be only used with caution. The wood that has rotted was lacking the preservation given by creosote. The remaining wood is for sure loaded. Split into small pieces and used only when the fire is glowing hot, these small pieces will yield three to 5 times the heat compared to regular wood the same size. It also saves adding to landfills. However, if not done with precaution, burning can be very polluting. Newer stoves have smoke recycling systems to assure cleaner exhausting. Damper controls are also important. Carry on, be safe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Creosote is listed as a probable human carcinogen so I’m OK letting the landfill have it.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> Creosote is listed as a probable human carcinogen so I’m OK letting the landfill have it.



Any one who burns wood has creosote. Nearly everything in California is a carcinogen...sucks though, I miss getting Sassafras tea and real root-beer.

Let me know what they charge at the landfill. Last I knew it was $2 a foot for old RR ties here and much more for newer ones. They had scale prices too, but that was only good for straight loads (non-mixed).


----------



## Tom Smart

Price is by weight, so expensive.


----------



## Herb G.

My day has not been good at all. I only got 3 hours of sleep last night & I've been up since 1 AM today.
I had a phone call appt. with a new Dr. & they couldn't speak English to save their life.
After spelling everything 3 or 4 times, I had enough & hung up.
So much for that. I told them next time I wanted to speak to someone who spoke English.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Pretty normal bust your butt workin in the yard day until this dropped into the field next door.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> A project I’ve been dragging my feet on. Removing a railroad tie border around an ex-garden. Even after sacrificing a chainsaw chain they are still heavy.
> 
> Now more than my feet are dragging.
> 
> View attachment 188148
> 
> View attachment 188147
> 
> View attachment 188149
> 
> County landfill tomorrow.



What did they charge for that load? Wondering how it would compare to here.?.


----------



## Tom Smart

$37.20, but I didn’t record the weight.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> $37.20, but I didn’t record the weight.



That is far cheaper than what they charge here. For other waste weight wise, not sure, but since RR ties are hazardous waste the price usually jumps pretty good. Glad you got that off your list.


----------



## Tom Smart

Lady on the balloon comes to ask where they are and says “Yeah, I’ve got the anti-bodies, I’ve had it.” Just great! We’ve been lockdown here for 90 days and the crud drops out of the sky.

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> That is far cheaper than what they charge here. For other waste weight wise, not sure, but since RR ties are hazardous waste the price usually jumps pretty good. Glad you got that off your list.


Got the weeds out and a bit of seed down today. Before the crud dropped in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G.

Well, not every day is a bad day in my life. I got to see my 1st firefly the other night.
It was pretty cool to see one, since they have been on the decline for many years.

I also joined the 21st century. I got a smart phone thru social services, and I am figuring out how to use it.
The manual isn't much help. I've had a cell phone for 20 + years, but never a smart phone.
It's a lot to learn, that's for sure.
It's an Android phone if it makes a difference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Androids are easy. A lot of info can be found on YouTube. I have an Android and I like it.


----------



## Herb G.

I managed to get Zoom on it today. I am still trying to figure out how to make the new messages alert last long enough so I can see it & respond to it.
That's how my Dr. sends me a request to video chat with him.

If anyone can help me, I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## Wildthings

Herb G. said:


> I managed to get Zoom on it today. I am still trying to figure out how to make the new messages alert last long enough so I can see it & respond to it.
> That's how my Dr. sends me a request to video chat with him.
> 
> If anyone can help me, I'd sure appreciate it.


What make and model?


----------



## Herb G.

Wildthings said:


> What make and model?


Here it is.
https://www.blueunlimited.com/product/hot-pepper-poblano-vle5/


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was a no work on anything day. Slept in, had coffee in bed, went grocery shopping. Then Betty and I wiped our cruiser bikes down after sitting in the garage all winter, aired up the tires and went for a nice 7 mile bike ride. We stopped and had an ice cream in route. Now I'm home chilling with a nice tall glass of iced tea and winding down to get ready for the work week. Was a nice day here, weather was perfect in the low to mid 70's. 
A very enjoyable day for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben

Today was in the 90’s absolutely horrible,steady wind made it almost bearable. The frosty mug of beer helped. Come on winter I’m waiting!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

We hit 89°, but the humidity was only 32%, so it wasn't bad. Spent the day planting and tilling in the garden, trying to get most of the garden work done before we get heavy rains from remnants of the tropical storm on Tuesday.


----------



## Sprung

Good day today. Church this morning. Came home and had lunch. Checked on the garden - pleased with how things are popping up. Ended up in the shop for a while. Had dinner, then back in the shop for a while. Talked on the phone with a good friend. Watched a movie and had ice cream with my family.

End really enjoying the lake effect weather. Living 5 blocks from Lake Michigan has some advantages. Tomorrow it will be nearly 90 in Green Bay, about 25 miles west of us. Our forecast here for tomorrow is a high of 71. I can live with 71 a whole lot better than pushing 90!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Today was really a cool day. First, the temperature was upwards of 87 degrees until we ended the day in the desert. Then it finally got over 90 degrees after we hit the highway. The second reason this day was cool was my friend and I went into this old mine drift. Shafts are vertical, and drifts are horizontal.



Upon entering the large opening I hollered "Hey" to see if there would be an echo. There was no echo, but a large Owl flew out. It was the most beautiful sight seeing that bird in flight, plus I've never been that close to an Owl before. I walked into the mine, and my friend mentioned that it smelled pretty bad. When I got closer, I recognized it as a large pile of Bat guano. 




When I got near pile of guano, another Owl flew out, but landed on a ledge about 15 feet above me. It kept looking down at me, and showed now signs of fear. 



The smell was getting bad, so I started out, but noticed what looked like a ball of grey fur on the floor. Walked over to it and noticed it was a baby owl. Wow, things are getting better. I wanted a good picture of it, so I moved in closer to take the picture. 


At first I thought it was dead, but then I saw it breathing. I was positioning myself for another picture when I heard this clicking/snapping noise about 6-7" from my hand holding my phone/camera. Wow again! There was another baby owl and it looked pissed off. I told my buddy to let's get out of here so mom and pop could return. 



Before the Owl episode, we were driving on this road, and what I first thought was a deer turned out to be a Jack Rabbit. I've never seen legs that long on a Jack Rabbit before. It also looked kind of sickly. This particular rabbit is not the one I first saw that even my friend said was huge. I even saw a Cotton Tail that looked larger than a normal Poodle.




The reason I was out in the desert was mostly for exploring an area I hadn't been into yet, but my friend was after a particular sized Mesquite trunk or stump. We got 2 galls that were at least 24" diameter and 4 feet long. No pictures of that. Sorry.

There also was this Bee hive at the mine entrance.



.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Jerry, what kind of mineral was the miner looking for do you think?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Larry, this is near Arrivaca, Arizona. During WW2, the whole area in the Sierrita Mountains south of Tucson was covered with small mines, mining anything from copper to gold and silver. They are pretty much abandoned or inactive, but every now and then per law, the owners of the claim must go in and do a certain amount of work to keep their claims valid. Then, we have three huge mines in operation that are primarily copper not more than 10 miles as the crow flies from these small mines. 
the picture of the Bee hive looks to me to be on the ground with a lot of leaves surrounding it but, as you can see in the picture, it's the dark spot about 15' or more above the floor at 11 o'clock in the first picture. 
It was a good day as we didn't take my sorry old truck, so I didn't have to be preoccupied with driving. I was the navigator. Actually had time to take in the whole surroundings rather than quick glances. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Needed some alone time.....back to work at the office vs telework. Also, my “situation “ at work is somewhat resolved after more than 6 months. I am returned to my position.....even if the big boss doesn’t like that answer. Government has the right rules in place. Not often, but sometimes. If I were in private industry I would have been gone. Now I can leave on my own accord.

so, wife was off to work tonight so I went to our property, took the mower and went round and around. Then turned the dogs off the tie outs and we all played. Nice mental time to regroup. I am grateful, not many folks get a second chance like I am, and I fully realize some of the changes I need to work on. One lesson learned: don’t treat my team members like I was treated!

















the dogs were in a depression/draw and were coming up at me. Wasn’t sure I got the pics but did.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad to hear about your work situation. Good times with the hounds for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Glad to hear your back to work,looks a fun time playing with the dogs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got off work at a decent time today so I came home and dug some wood out of the garage and carried it down to the shop to start milling and processing it. These are some of the first boards I ever milled with my chainsaw mill, pine and poplar 10/4. I'm going to use them for the shooting bench build.


 
Then I decided to punish my body some more and continue breaking out the concrete in the backyard. Good thing I gained a little weight being layed off for the covid thing, I needed the belly to lean on the jackhammer, lol.


 

 

 
Maybe tomorrow I can finish breaking it up, I have one more small triangle to do yet. I want to get it done before the end of the week as it is supposed to get hot and humid and the tick dont do well in the heat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I put up some wood plank looking panels in my living room today. What a fiasco. None of the corners were plumb or straight. And the window trim wasn't square. So I fixed the trim, and scribed the panels to fit the wall corners.
Came out decent. I like the look.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Marc, really like that look. Love reclaimed or reclaimed looking accents.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Day 2 of the after work concrete removal. Last section went really fast because it was only 4" thick. I'm going to have to get some sand to bring up the level of the dirt so I'm not pouring so much concrete. 4 inch thick will be plenty for a patio.
Concrete is all gone!


 And loaded into the trailer for disposal.


 It cost $25 a load to get rid of it. If I had a dump trailer it would be free. I guess they figure it takes to long for a person to unload by hand and you might be in someone's way.


 
I'm pooped

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

So, let’s catch up several days.

some shop time back to working on the small slab table. Wife is finishing and we are experimenting on one side to see how we like it. I also did a small USB outlet, need to finish the cord.














met realtors and owner at the property we have under contract for a water well test. Yep, it squirts. So darn happy, went down and bought a compact tractor......can’t afford the wheels though.......a Kioti. Hope I made the right decision. Been struggling between the Kubota, John Deere (I bleed green so this was a tough decision), and the Kioti. A friend just bought a larger Kioti, so, will see
















Then tonight, met a good friend in Woodland Park to do some parking lot practice. My Wing got so tired it just laid down.........




my friend has had an issue going to the larger bike. Credit goes to him for talking about it and working on some skills. So, I reminded him how to pick up a big bike. Took me a lot longer to lay it down carefully than to pick it back up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> So darn happy, went down and bought a compact tractor......can’t afford the wheels though.......a Kioti.
> View attachment 189025
> 
> View attachment 189026
> 
> View attachment 189027
> 
> View attachment 189028
> Then tonight, met a good friend in Woodland Park to do some parking lot practice. My Wing got so tired it just laid down.........


I wouldn't be too concern about the tires!! After all it has no steering wheel!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> I wouldn't be too concern about the tires!! After all it has no steering wheel!



That's good Barry, that is really good!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Gdurfey 
Who doesn't like a new tractor! Dropped my BMW last year after working on it and getting it off the work stand. I got to practice picking up my bike then, lol. It happens. Getting older, knees are going, been thinking about a triglide.........

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> So, let’s catch up several days.
> 
> some shop time back to working on the small slab table. Wife is finishing and we are experimenting on one side to see how we like it. I also did a small USB outlet, need to finish the cord.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 189022
> 
> View attachment 189023
> 
> View attachment 189024
> met realtors and owner at the property we have under contract for a water well test. Yep, it squirts. So darn happy, went down and bought a compact tractor......can’t afford the wheels though.......a Kioti. Hope I made the right decision. Been struggling between the Kubota, John Deere (I bleed green so this was a tough decision), and the Kioti. A friend just bought a larger Kioti, so, will see
> 
> View attachment 189025
> 
> View attachment 189026
> 
> View attachment 189027
> 
> View attachment 189028
> Then tonight, met a good friend in Woodland Park to do some parking lot practice. My Wing got so tired it just laid down.........
> 
> View attachment 189029
> my friend has had an issue going to the larger bike. Credit goes to him for talking about it and working on some skills. So, I reminded him how to pick up a big bike. Took me a lot longer to lay it down carefully than to pick it back up.



Did the stand sink into the blacktop? I carry an Ipe block to put under the stand to spread load in my saddle bag. Nice dangling participle there. Used to have a 1/4" thick, 3" x 6" or 4" x 6" piece of steel. Think I forgot I was using it and folded up the kick stand and rode off.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Tonys bike...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Did the stand sink into the blacktop? I carry an Ipe block to put under the stand to spread load in my saddle bag. Nice dangling participle there. Used to have a 1/4" thick, 3" x 6" or 4" x 6" piece of steel. Think I forgot I was using it and folded up the kick stand and rode off.



Nope, I intentionally put her over to show him a method of picking it up. Took me longer to figure out a way to "gently" lay it down than it did to pick it up. I wasn't going to just "drop" it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ended up doing the opposite of picking it up; put my butt against the seat, straightened it up enough to get the kick stand up, and then lowered my sweet ride gently down.

I don't think he will ever see this post so will say it: I am honestly concerned about his riding. He fought a cancerous tumor on the back of his tongue and the treatments impacted his neck some. He doesn't turn his head real well. And it is not like we have to be super proficient at tight turns in a parking lot to be a successful rider; but those skills translate into other situations and it just concerns me. I want him to enjoy his time on the bike and be safe and just pray he can be.

I keep a plastic disk I got as advertising at a motorcycle show in the little bag on the backrest. I can reach around behind me, get it out and put it down under the side stand. It has a hole in it so I have a string that I loop over my helmet holder on the handlebar so I don't have to bend over and pick it up; just lift, wind the string up, and put it back in the bag. 

Thanks Mark, appreciate the comment.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Nope, I intentionally put her over to show him a method of picking it up. Took me longer to figure out a way to "gently" lay it down than it did to pick it up. I wasn't going to just "drop" it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ended up doing the opposite of picking it up; put my butt against the seat, straightened it up enough to get the kick stand up, and then lowered my sweet ride gently down.
> 
> I don't think he will ever see this post so will say it: I am honestly concerned about his riding. He fought a cancerous tumor on the back of his tongue and the treatments impacted his neck some. He doesn't turn his head real well. And it is not like we have to be super proficient at tight turns in a parking lot to be a successful rider; but those skills translate into other situations and it just concerns me. I want him to enjoy his time on the bike and be safe and just pray he can be.
> 
> I keep a plastic disk I got as advertising at a motorcycle show in the little bag on the backrest. I can reach around behind me, get it out and put it down under the side stand. It has a hole in it so I have a string that I loop over my helmet holder on the handlebar so I don't have to bend over and pick it up; just lift, wind the string up, and put it back in the bag.
> 
> Thanks Mark, appreciate the comment.



Thank you.

Some dealers are very helpful in mounting secondary mirrors to help reduce those blind spots. Sometimes those extra mirrors can cause blinding at night with cars behind you. Golf club covers with the synch string tie offs work for that.


----------



## Herb G.

Crappy. Just crappy.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Some dealers are very helpful in mounting secondary mirrors to help reduce those blind spots. Sometimes those extra mirrors can cause blinding at night with cars behind you. Golf club covers with the synch string tie offs work for that.



No, understand what you are saying. But he needs to turn his head more to make smoother turns and to better control the motorcycle. He is just really rough and unsteady starting out from a stop into a turn and just general slow speed turns and such. He is just not handling the larger bike very well. I just feel for him and want him to enjoy and be as safe as he can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Hang in there @Herb G. Prayers for you!!


----------



## Herb G.

Gdurfey said:


> Hang in there @Herb G. Prayers for you!!


Thanks. I can use all I can get.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got up early on my day off so I could go and unload the broken concrete from the trailer before it got to hot here. Then I had them load it back up with 21a crushed concrete to use as a base under the new concrete. I also stopped at the home depot to pick up some 2x4s for the forms.



The trailer sits pretty good with almost 2 yards of crushed concrete in it.



I only ordered 1 yard but the end loader operator was generous with his scoop. Then I mowed the lawn and went to harbor freight, weird seeing the store with empty hooks. They said with this covid thing they cant get enough trucks to keep the store stocked. I picked up some flat free wheels for my hose cart and a 4' led shop light. I want to see how well the light worksbefore I buy more, just a trial.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

We’ve been talking about this project for over a year and finally got started this past week. All we want to do is update the shower, nothing else (at the moment). The estimates have been stupid. I know we are in the craziest building boom but $10,000 +???? No way. So, we found a highly recommended place for doing a pan and we will do this ourselves. We may well spend that much, but that is okay. I will have satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Got up early on my day off so I could go and unload the broken concrete from the trailer before it got to hot here. Then I had them load it back up with 21a crushed concrete to use as a base under the new concrete. I also stopped at the home depot to pick up some 2x4s for the forms.
> View attachment 189233
> The trailer sits pretty good with almost 2 yards of crushed concrete in it.
> View attachment 189234
> I only ordered 1 yard but the end loader operator was generous with his scoop. Then I mowed the lawn and went to harbor freight, weird seeing the store with empty hooks. They said with this covid thing they cant get enough trucks to keep the store stocked. I picked up some flat free wheels for my hose cart and a 4' led shop light. I want to see how well the light worksbefore I buy more, just a trial.



I learned today that my new 10K trailer leaf springs reverse arch at 8,500 pounds. Trailer sagged so bad it rubbed the tires sidewalls in the fender. Amazon purchase, wonder if I can do anything about it? Pictures awaiting. Wife has them on her new phone, trying to figure out how to send them to me.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## TimR

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hey guys and gals. I just got some news. They called hospice in for my uncle. Keep the family in your prayers. He called me about a week ago and he never does that. I think it was his way of saying bye. I hope and pray that he has asked God to come into his life. Does anyone know if they have relaxed the covid crap in Maryland in case?


Sorry to hear that news about your uncle. You bet, will pray for your uncle and the family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

TimR said:


> Ok, a few pics from yesterday. I must have been counting the height of debris in trailer to the ground...closer to 4’, but packed in.
> The tree circled in red is a big oak that came down in a storm a few weeks ago. Had a hollowed area that just didn’t have a chance. Will be a day long process, over 14” diam or so but I don’t have a lot of wiggle room on a 12’ wide drive to pull out sections.
> 
> View attachment 186539
> 
> View attachment 186540
> 
> View attachment 186541


Took advantage of cooler weather last couple days and got that oak that was partially sticking into the drive. Lots of cutting manageable pieces, 12' or so, dragging them out, keep them from rolling while lifting/pulling with tractor...but all went well. Just getting started on cleaning up raw log pile and convert to cut pieces to dry till fall and then split for next year or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Demo done except pan removal. I want the company i think we are going to use to see it and make sure dimensions are correct. First time ever tackling a job like this. Exci but have to admit, a little nervous but no turning back now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Happy Father’s Day guys. Hope it has been great for you!! Me, I’m not, but even doing the shower demolition, I thought a lot of dad, how he taught me to pull a nail, use a nail bar, etc. In that respect, it was a good day.

I do pray all of you are safe and well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

And......our Singer table is done for now. Underside is not finished, making sure we like the wipe on Poly over sealer.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful slab.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan

Gdurfey said:


> We’ve been talking about this project for over a year and finally got started this past week. All we want to do is update the shower, nothing else (at the moment). The estimates have been stupid. I know we are in the craziest building boom but $10,000 +???? No way. So, we found a highly recommended place for doing a pan and we will do this ourselves. We may well spend that much, but that is okay. I will have satisfaction.
> 
> View attachment 189264
> 
> View attachment 189265
> 
> View attachment 189266


Look into Schluter systems. Very easy to install and very diy friendly. Reach out if you have any questions, I’ve been in the kitchen and bath remodeling business for the last 12 years.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

Since the state relaxed the rules, I was able to get my first haircut in 6 months today.
They went up on the price because they were closed for over 3 months.
It cost me $30 with the tip. 

Not horrible, considering how much cooler my head is now.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Herb G. said:


> Since the state relaxed the rules, I was able to get my first haircut in 6 months today.
> They went up on the price because they were closed for over 3 months.
> It cost me $30 with the tip.
> 
> Not horrible, considering how much cooler my head is now.


Fortunately, I had my hair cut just before the shutdown in March so it was only 3 months for me. Went to my wife's hairdresser since my normal shop is not yet open. It was too expensive so hopefully my old shop will open soon. These employees of normal chain shops are making more on unemployment than they would cutting hair. Reckon we'll see them in August when the extra $600 per week runs out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Fortunately, I had my hair cut just before the shutdown in March so it was only 3 months for me. Went to my wife's hairdresser since my normal shop is not yet open. It was too expensive so hopefully my old shop will open soon. These employees of normal chain shops are making more on unemployment than they would cutting hair. Reckon we'll see them in August when the extra $600 per week runs out.


I went to get mine cut the other wknd,4 hr wait. Said forget that and did it myself. No more bi annual haircuts for this guy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Is this the first time we are NOT asking for pictures???????? Yep, mine was pretty scraggly. Sis got a good laugh out of it, first time she has seen my curls in almost 40 years. I was in the 3 month category...….well, closer to 4. Just happy I still have it!! Well, most of it.


----------



## Herb G.

Gdurfey said:


> Is this the first time we are NOT asking for pictures?


I look like G.I. Joe with the Kung Fu grip.
I usually get a flat top cut.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

My day started out great! I have the best girl, Betty brought me breakfast in bed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Great day working on new property! Sheds are a mess, need larger generator to run the water well and stumbled onto one for roughly $150 lower than I had seen anywhere including big box stores and amazon. So, home this evening and did that some assembly required thing. Sure appreciate my honey.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Herb G.

You really don't want to know.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

One step closer to listi the other property, getting rid of the last two piles of tree trimmings. Hot day though; my wonderful wife came out and said stop and wait until the evening. Won’t tell her she was right, but she was. She came back out and we almost got it done. Will knock it out while it is cool in the morning. I get to start celebrating the 4th tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, how about this. They found the steering wheel. Post holes (once I borrow my buddy’s auger tomorrow) here I come.

Kioti CK2510.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man that's cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Awwww you going to get it dirty!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> Awwww you going to get it dirty!



LOL. First thing wife said, she could not make it when I picked it up. She asked, “is it dirty yet?”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

As many of us have said before, cancer sucks!!!!!!!!!!!

Went and saw a guy, a friend, that works for me this afternoon and it was horrible. He stopped by the office just 10 days ago to talk. He had been given about 30 days as the chemo pills were not working. He was diagnosed last Sept; total shock. He had been sick for a few weeks back then, went in, and came out with the news. Tried several things and although there was some short term hope nothing really worked.

Was told when I got to his house that the hospice nurse thinks his spleen burst. This would be consistent with what the cancer has done to his spleen; the doctors talked about taking it out umpteen times but hadn't. With that, the 30 (now 20) days went to hours if she was right. Frankly, looking at him, I pray she is right. But, thankful for Hospice. I have had very little association with them, but the little I have had they are angels on earth!!!!!

Appreciate all of you!! if inclined, say a prayer for Ed and family; i would appreciate that.

Reactions: Sincere 11


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Prayers on the way. Yes cancer sucks. I lost both parents to it.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

Absolutely Garry. Prayers for Ed and family on the way. Yes cancer sucks. I'm a 26 years survivor!! Thank the Lord!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Congrats Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Cancer sucks hard man. It's all around us. I think everyone knows someone personally who has it, had it, or died from it. 
Sorry to hear about that, good thoughts comin his way....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I scored 4 pieces of 2x2x1/4" steel tube today. Wanted 3/16" but the price was right, free! They cut it at work for a customer a long time ago and it was wrong. I asked the boss about it and he said if you want it back your truck in. It's for a welding table I need to build. I'm a master scavenger!  
This is way heavier than it needs to be. Sucks just moving it, lol. Didn't measure them but they are 8 or 9 footers.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's an awesome price! I'm the same way. If it's free and something I may use sometime, it's coming home with me. My wife told me again the other day I was a hoarder. She may be on to something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Man I'm pooped. I'm replacing some rotted floor joists at my bros house. Holy cow, my shoudlers are on fire. 
Stoopid arthritis. 
Stoopid rotator cuff surgery. 
Stoopid neck surgery.
Sore me....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Don Van Dyne

Cancer sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , 1/4 inch walls???? Darn, you hang out in the right places. Yep, agree, might be overkill, but what a great price!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So, let me catch everyone up. My friend and coworker passed last week and funeral was yesterday. He prepared the entire funeral. It was all him!! Out of all of this, I did find the casket I want to be buried in. I am not near the hunter, not even close, to most of you, but this casket was all him and other aspects of it are all me.




this is inside, embroidered and camouflage









and this is why I like it. Love the old barn and my antique tractor is the same generation, Only mine is a “G” instead of this “A” .....but close enough.

by the way, I don’t want to use it any time soon........

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That is something beautiful on a sad day. Sorry for the loss. He's looking down at smiling that you like his choices

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That is something beautiful on a sad day. Sorry for the loss. He's looking down at smiling that you like his choices



forgot to mention something and Eric made me think of it. My friend loved country dancing and concerts. He loved them so much that he would get to Colorado Springs, say hi to his brother and take off to the Grizzly Rose in Denver Before he moved back here. Ever since his passing I have had this one visual and I mentioned this at the graveside: Ed is in heaven listening to Charlie Daniels playing that fiddle made of gold........thanks everyone, just needed to talk to someone.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> forgot to mention something and Eric made me think of it. My friend loved country dancing and concerts. He loved them so much that he would get to Colorado Springs, say hi to his brother and take off to the Grizzly Rose in Denver Before he moved back here. Ever since his passing I have had this one visual and I mentioned this at the graveside: Ed is in heaven listening to Charlie Daniels playing that fiddle made of gold........thanks everyone, just needed to talk to someone.


Charlie got there a little earlier than him to get set up!! RIP!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Living on the doorstep of what I have been told is the 4th largest cherry growing region in the US - Door County, Wisconsin - and with cherries now ripening, this morning we went cherry picking.

And we came home with 15 quarts of Montmorency Tart cherries.













Over the next couple days we'll pit them (we were going to pay them to pit them for us with their machine, but their pitting machine broke down while we were picking cherries) and do some different things with them. Current plans are freezer jam, cherry bbq sauce, bourbon soaked cherries, and just freezing some.

Our plan is to head back in a few days for more, once we've processed all of this.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Sprung said:


> Living on the doorstep of what I have been told is the 4th largest cherry growing region in the US - Door County, Wisconsin - and with cherries now ripening, this morning we went cherry picking.
> 
> And we came home with 15 quarts of Montmorency Tart cherries.
> 
> View attachment 190622
> 
> View attachment 190623
> 
> View attachment 190624
> 
> Over the next couple days we'll pit them (we were going to pay them to pit them for us with their machine, but their pitting machine broke down while we were picking cherries) and do some different things with them. Current plans are freezer jam, cherry bbq sauce, bourbon soaked cherries, and just freezing some.
> 
> Our plan is to head back in a few days for more, once we've processed all of this.


I wish there was a You Suck button, or a smiley indicating that. If I want cherries, I have to buy days old dry shriveled cherries from our local Safeway. What you have there is making me wish I lived where cherries grow.

I remember way back to 1966 picking cherries out of trees in Germany. After we managed to pluck all the ones closest to height, we used the dump trucks headache board to sit on or straddle and the driver would raise the bed as if he was dumping a load.  Hmmm, That didn't sound good, but we would be at the top of the trees picking cherries that you couldn't find any fresher than that. Those were the days, young, foolish scareless, and pretty stupid too. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

We've never lived where we could get fresh cherries like this - not until we moved to this area at the beginning of the year. We're really enjoying exploring all the things the place we now call home has to offer. The cherry orchard we went to is only about 30 minutes from our home.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

For the last week I have done nothing but deal with people doing stupid things. On my way home tonight, I get a call that someone brought an injured bear cub home! Geez! Had to deal with that for the last 3 hours.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> For the last week I have done nothing but deal with people doing stupid things. On my way home tonight, I get a call that someone brought an injured bear cub home! Geez! Had to deal with that for the last 3 hours.


Stupid people win stupid prizes!!

So, seriously though, what do you do with the little guy now?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

He had been hit on the interstate and had a broken back. We had to euthanize him. It was a yearling about 60#. Tore the guys leg up. He threw him in the back of a minivan.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Talked to an officer buddy of mine in SC. Had kind of the same thing happen the other day down there. A guy saw one hit and thought it was dead. It was 150#. When he grabbed hold of it, it took his calf off from his knee to his ankle

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Great day! We listed our “old” property, the 5 acres I have been cleaning up the trees on, and we had two visitors and the second one made us an offer worth taking on the spot!! Nice young couple, two small children, AF special ops veteran, now a fireman, and he is going to build mostly himself. Has a general contractor lined up to work with, has the construction loans already lined up, etc. seems like he really has his act together including stamped architectural plans.

just feels good. Both couples just made us feel good about all that is happening. Very much at peace right now. My wife was afraid we would not have lookers due to pandemic, but the folks that could look are the ones That didn’t lose jobs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung

It has been a long - but productive - day. Made a nice breakfast for my family. Presided over a wedding. Conducted our normal Saturday afternoon worship service. Pitted 15 quarts of cherries. Made cherry freezer jam and cherry bbq sauce and cherry bounce. My wife got cherries ready for pie filling, which she bagged and put in the freezer. She also laid some out on a sheet tray to freeze and then vacuum bag later on. We also started a batch of cherry pit syrup - no waste here! Still yet to do tonight: finish preparing for the Bible Study I lead on Sunday mornings before we have our worship service.

Tomorrow after church or Monday morning we are planning to get more cherries. A second batch of freezer jam is planned, some more bounce, and more cherries for the freezer. We will be passing on some of the jam and frozen cherries from the second batch to a few family members.

Cherry Bounce Recipe
Put 1/2 cup sugar into quart mason jar. Fill jar to 3/4 full with cherries; pitted or not - your choice. Fill jar with alcohol of choice - bourbon, brandy, vodka, and rum are common choices. Shake occasionally for the first couple days to dissolve the sugar. Then store for 4 to 6 months to develop flavor, shake every few weeks during that time.

Today's jars of bounce were bourbon. The next batch will be brandy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Yesterday, I watched my wife and daughter make pickles using a recipe she invented a few years ago. They are similar to bread and butter but have a few fresh hot and sweet peppers added. Now set for another year. 

This morning, I was in my lumber storage barn at 5:30am to find lumber needed by several customers. It's been so hot and humid here that is the only time of the day that's reasonably comfortable.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I 1was down all day yesterday with a migraine headache, I hate them but what can you do, I get them from time to time and they take me down. Slept it off, woke up and mowed the lawn today before it got to hot. A line of storms is about to come through so I finished it nice and early. Gotta go grocery shopping soon. I ordered a bunch of turning supplies today, pics when it comes in.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SubVet10

Was going to go out on a drive to get some kolaches with the wife and inlaws. Kids were going to spend the night with their auntie. Until my daughter bent over weird and dislocated her knee. Poor thing has taken it like a champ, and she is not in pain. Her bedroom was upstairs so I have spent the last couple nights on the couch. Needlessly to say I have not slept well and my back & hips hurt more than usual. 
All in all still incredibly Blessed more than I deserve.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from work and decided to frame up the concrete forms. Was only in the 80's. I was soaked with sweat just from doing this. Supposed to rain tonight and tomorrow so spreading the crushed concreate base will have to wait awhile.







At least the pile of dirt for the trench has settled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hows my day? Better than this poor little guy.
55mph in a semi, not much I could do.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

So after executing a bird at work I came home and worked on the concrete prep some more. Was low 80s and mostly cloudy so tolerable.
I spread some crushed concrete, leveled it with a screed and tamped it down. I think I'm ready for concrete now.



Once this section is done I'm going to go all the way across the back of the house to make a patio. It will also help with diverting water away from the house.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> Hows my day? Better than this poor little guy.
> 55mph in a semi, not much I could do.
> View attachment 190882


I can’t count how many times that happens to me.


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


> I can’t count how many times that happens to me.


If I'm in a car I slow down and give em a break, but I cant do that in a semi with a full load of steel.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@T. Ben 
Troy, I just wanna know how you get out of the grill?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @T. Ben
> Troy, I just wanna know how you get out of the grill?


It’s not easy  lucky for me I have a little extra padding to absorb the hit.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rocking RP

Guess it’s not like you get to see Air Force One fly by every day. Pretty cool. Saw it on my way home for lunch. Trump is in Odessa and Midland today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got off work early on a Friday, came home and mowed the lawn in preparation for cement coming tomorrow. Then I trimmed some branches of the bottom of the tree in the backyard. I planted this tree when I moved in 6 years ago, it was just a stick then, lol. It's a soft maple, chose it because of fast growth so I could appreciate it in my life time, turns red in the fall. It's getting to the size that its providing shade now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SubVet10

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Yesterday, I watched my wife and daughter make pickles using a recipe she invented a few years ago. They are similar to bread and butter but have a few fresh hot and sweet peppers added. Now set for another year.


sounds like a delicious pickle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10

The other day the lights in the garage kept tripping the breaker. I unplugged all the loads and still it tripped. Then I swapped the hots at the breaker box, and the problem moved with it: ruling out the breaker. I was afraid that some critter got in the breezeway and gnawed on some wires and shorted them together. Today I took apart the six switch gangbox and tested them one by one. I used some alligator jumpers leftover from my field tech days to test each switch jumpered to the incoming hot from the breaker box. And.... no clue what was wrong. Maybe a lost wire nut? Hope that is the end of it. Thankful for a Father in Law close by who helped with the flipping of switches.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Got the start of a new shower going in yesterday. A resin product That a company here in town makes. Highly recommended and I think they did a great job for us.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Exciting start to the day; we have been thinking of getting a larger RV. Been struggling as the nice ones for the money we wanted to spend disappeared before we could even get to see them. Until this one. First in line and we didn’t let .it slip away. Will make a nice retreat on the new property which allows such things. Our last piece of property didn’t. Very well taken care of by this owner and super clean. 1999 Sunny Brook, 30 foot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

just a busy beaver today. Saw something on Pinterest or Facebook about building a fire pit from 2 truck rims. Since my neighbor has access to rims, I thought I might as well try it. Welded together, door cut, now to figure out hinge and latch. Don’t laugh at my welding. I never got enough practice!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Gdurfey said:


> just a busy beaver today. Saw something on Pinterest or Facebook about building a fire pit from 2 truck rims. Since my neighbor has access to rims, I thought I might as well try it. Welded together, door cut, now to figure out hinge and latch. Don’t laugh at my welding. I never got enough practice!
> 
> View attachment 191372
> 
> View attachment 191373


Garry, I'm have trouble visualizing the final fire pit appearance. Do you have a photo of what it's going to be? 
The truck rims will certainly be heavy enough to hold fire.


----------



## Gdurfey

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Garry, I'm have trouble visualizing the final fire pit appearance. Do you have a photo of what it's going to be?
> The truck rims will certainly be heavy enough to hold fire.



will have to find a picture Larry. Stand it up on end, and feed it through the door sort of like a stove. Hoping the air stem hole provides enough draft, may have to figure out a latch so I can leave it a little open for it to draw.

I got interested in being able to confine the fire a bit more given our fire dangers around here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday the SSD in my home computer died. My last backup was done in January. Yeah... Plenty of files lost, including woodworking and machine restoration related files...

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## sprucegum

My day was average until dinner time, got up had breakfast and worked on the new shop til noon then had BLT sammy and worked some more. Noticed my wife made a few trips to the garden today and to my delight she made a New England style boiled dinner. This consists of garden fresh potatoes, beets, carrots, onion, and cabbage all cooked in the pressure cooker with a meaty ham bone. Yesterday I found a patch of wild black berries and picked a couple quarts. For dessert she mixed some with garden fresh blue berries to make short cake. Bummed she didn't make whipped cream but a scoop of vanilla ice cream was a good substitute. Whole meal didn't cost more than a couple bucks and we have a couple days of left overs. Wondering what project she is about to hit me with

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Get home and wife asks me for help with something in the back of her vehicle. She has found another sewing machine cabinet.....but this time with the machine. $25......and it was his mother’s. He said all it needs is a belt.

any suggestions guys..... @woodtickgreg , Greg? Or others?

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks like it's also missing the bobbin and the holder. I'd have given $25 for that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks like it's also missing the bobbin and the holder. I'd have given $25 for that.



finally found the s/n website with info. Wow, 1927 or 28 (memory is already slipping this morning) Model 66 which appears to be one of the primary models back then. But very cool. Changes what we might do with it as we were just looking for bases.


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Gdurfey Parts can be had on Ebay for that. Cleaned up and oiled with a new needle, belt, and bobbin holder and it'll sew forever. Those old singers where made to last and usually outlive several owners. But be careful, it's an addicting hobby, lol.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well...the town is without power from the storm. I'm on my phone. I do have a genny so the fridge is running. Charged the phone from my truck. 
Took a dip in the pool to clean/cool off.
I have a ton of solar lights I brought in from the outside, so we have plenty of light.
They think we may be out of power for about 2 weeks. 
The wife is not happy she cant shower....

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Gdurfey

@ripjack13 , 2 weeks? Ugh.......hang in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

2 weeks, ouch, that is rough! Hope they are over estimating how long it will take. Are roads blocked with downed lines/trees or can you get around if needed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Marc, that's rough. Hopefully it turns out to be less than 2 weeks.


----------



## ripjack13

Some roads are blocked. But there's others we can use to get around. I'm on the same power grid line as the school across the street, so they usually get us up n running first. 
I hope it doesn't last 2 weeks. That would suck.


----------



## ripjack13

Grrrrr.....all I hear is generators running around the block. Gotta keep the windows open cuz its hot!
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Where are we talking about!! Sounds like the gulf coast of Texas during hurricane season!


----------



## sprucegum

[QUOTE="ripjack13, post: 593332, member: 728"
Grrrrr.....all I hear is generators running around the block. Gotta keep the windows open cuz its hot!
Lol
[/QUOTE]
Guess it blew itself about out before it got here. We got quite a bit of rain and some wind. Lots of comments on FB this morning about power outages but ours stayed on.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wow! It was pretty much a non-event for us. Rained all night through to noon but a mild rain with no wind.

We lost power for 5 days after Isabel in 2003. That’s what convinced me to get a whole house generator, the women get pissed when they can’t flush a toilet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

Tom Smart said:


> Wow! It was pretty much a non-event for us. Rained all night through to noon but a mild rain with no wind.
> 
> We lost power for 5 days after Isabel in 2003. That’s what convinced me to get a whole house generator, the women get pissed when they can’t flush a toilet.


Since when do toilets require power to flush?


----------



## Tom Smart

Herb G. said:


> Since when do toilets require power to flush?



We are on a well. No power = no well pump = no water = can't flush the toilet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Tom Smart said:


> We are on a well. No power = no well pump = no water = can't flush the toilet.


We keep a couple full five gallon buckets around for that reason. We’ve been discussing a whole house generator.


----------



## Tom Smart

T. Ben said:


> We keep a couple full five gallon buckets around for that reason. We’ve been discussing a whole house generator.


Do it! Best money I’ve spent.


----------



## T. Ben

Tom Smart said:


> Do it! Best money I’ve spent.


I’ll have to bring it up to the wife again.


----------



## ripjack13

My wife decided to make coffee this morning. So she unplugged the fridge and plugged in the coffee maker. Burned up the generator motor.
So I went looking for one. After 3 places said they were sold out, I hit the internet. First I activated my wifi hotspot in my truck, then surfed around looking for one. Figures Amazon was the fastest shipper. It will be here monday. And free shipping. Everywhere else wanted crazy shipping charges and then it still wouldnt arrive till at least the 22nd of this month.
Right now I have 2 cords running from my neighbors genny powerin the 2 fridges and alternating between the cellar fridge and chest freezer.
I'm going to look into a whole house generator or at least have the power be able to plug into the genny. I have well water too, so no power=no water. I do have a intex 15' pool, so im using that for the bathroom.
I'm in my truck with my dog Burl. She was hot today, it was muggy today, so we're in the ac charging up our phones and tablets.
I'll post up pix when my phones charged. I have a few trees down here. One landed on the garden, so I'll be cuttin that up first. Need to save the veggies!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

I feel for you guys without power for extended periods. We are out in the country, at the end of the line for almost everything. The one good thing, we are only 1/2 mile from an electric substation, so even with tornadoes, poles blowing over and trees taking out lines, we've never been without power longer than 24 hours.

Hope you are all staying safe and cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thats my backyard. No damage in front. There's trees down everywhere. I'll have Michele take some pics. I can't I'm driving. We're out n about today getting stuff we actually need.
When the stoplights are out, so is peoples courtesy.
Bunch of morons....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Thanks for the pictures, Marck. Having lived here in the desert for 40 + years, I'd forgotten that trees will grow that close together. It's just hard to comprehend that little tidbit when trees never get too close together here, unless there's a lot of water underground. . 
I grew up in Louisiana, and the first hurricane I remember was Audrey, in 1957. It's a wonder that shack we lived in held up because all around us was devastated. thanks again for the pictures........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> I have well water too, so no power=no water. I do have a intex 15' pool, so im using that for the bathroom.


Hey Marc to each his own but wouldn't it be better to take 5 gallons buckets worth out of the pool to flush the toilets instead of using the pool as the bathroom

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> Do it! Best money I’ve spent.


Tom I know this would depend on each case but could you say a ballpark figure for that whole house generator


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> Tom I know this would depend on each case but could you say a ballpark figure for that whole house generator


Barry, mine is over 10 years old now and was an end of model sale when I bought it. It’s a 16KW so I don’t have every circuit on it, I would need about 24KW for that. Ten years ago it was about $4K with installation and the cut over box. Every Saturday at 5pm it automatically starts and runs for 10 minutes. If it senses an outage it automatically comes on after about 7-10 seconds. Shuts off when power is restored. It’s paid for itself many times over.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> Barry, mine is over 10 years old now and was an end of model sale when I bought it. It’s a 16KW so I don’t have every circuit on it, I would need about 24KW for that. Ten years ago it was about $4K with installation and the cut over box. Every Saturday at 5pm it automatically starts and runs for 10 minutes. If it senses an outage it automatically comes on after about 7-10 seconds. Shuts off when power is restored. It’s paid for itself many times over.


Thank you sir. I'm really considering one. We have natural gas here so I do have the fuel source. The old house was all electric with no propane or natural gas


----------



## Tom Smart

Our primary fuel is propane - heat, cooking, hot water - so we have a 500 gal. buried tank. Won’t run out of fuel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Crews from Eversource Power haven't been seen yet. Big snafu there and they're blaming covid on the lack of response. 
So us locals have been clearing our roads. Not clearing any on the lines, but any of them blocking roads. Lots of firewood to be had. And tons of turning wood! I have a ambrosia maple tree that was down and had my buddy haul the whole thing to his farm yard. Gunna cut it in the future. It has some crazy figure. No pics. Phone was dead. But when I cut it up, I'll get pics.
Met a bunch of cool neighbors. We'll be getting together soon for some cold brews. It's amazing the kindness that stuff like this brings out in people. 
But you go drive to get some things done, and the rest of the morons do their thing and get pissy with you cuz they have no clue how powerless stop lights work. Like a stop sign you dumb a$$. 
Ok, rant over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Diamond blade came in the mail so I got it changed o er on the p.o.s. craftsman saw, lol. I only use this saw for cutting masonry because of all the grit dust.



A pic in the shade. Still great resolution.



These pics are with my new phone, Samsung S20 ultra. Pretty amazing camera so far.



Great color





Much better clarity with this camera verses my S7.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> Diamond blade came in the mail so I got it changed o er on the p.o.s. craftsman saw, lol. I only use this saw for cutting masonry because of all the grit dust.
> 
> These pics are with my new phone, Samsung S20 ultra. Pretty amazing camera so far.
> 
> Great color
> View attachment 191772
> Much better clarity with this camera verses my S7.



The leaves on that flower look like they are man made. The clarity and focus is pretty darn good. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Crews from Eversource Power haven't been seen yet. Big snafu there and they're blaming covid on the lack of response.
> So us locals have been clearing our roads. Not clearing any on the lines, but any of them blocking roads. Lots of firewood to be had. And tons of turning wood! I have a ambrosia maple tree that was down and had my buddy haul the whole thing to his farm yard. Gunna cut it in the future. It has some crazy figure. No pics. Phone was dead. But when I cut it up, I'll get pics.
> Met a bunch of cool neighbors. We'll be getting together soon for some cold brews. It's amazing the kindness that stuff like this brings out in people.
> But you go drive to get some things done, and the rest of the morons do their thing and get pissy with you cuz they have no clue how powerless stop lights work. Like a stop sign you dumb a$$.
> Ok, rant over.


But its free wood gathering time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

got the lawn cut. Cut the groove in the ne cement, then I worked on the beemer a bit. I got a new code reader for it that works on your cell phone with an app. It so allows you to clear codes. It works really good and will save a ton of money by not having to take it to a dealer to have the codes read and cleared. I also put a new starter relay in her and that was kind of a pain to get to though.
Now that the cement is done I could get her out of the garage.



Pulled the seats, side covers, and gas tank.



The fuse and relay block is beneath that computer module.



Once that's out of the way I could get to the starter relay.



3rd little you box from the left.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

And since I had the beemer out I could get to this compressor to post it on Craigslist. I posted it cheap to get rid of it, I need the room now. Sold it in an hour for $100. My phone was blowing up, lol.
I've had this thing since the eay 80s, its on its second tank. It owes me nothing a d has served .e well. But now that my big 2 stage is wired up and running I no longer needed it. Its now in a new home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Got the trailer up to our new property. Nice to have it after the chores today. Cleaning out an old shed to get rid of mice and who knows what else. Opened up one dry wall panel and out poured the food stash: about 25 pounds of dog food, cheesits , and poop... wish I could just set a match to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> Got the trailer up to our new property. Nice to have it after the chores today. Cleaning out an old shed to get rid of mice and who knows what else. Opened up one dry wall panel and out poured the food stash: about 25 pounds of dog food, cheesits , and poop... wish I could just set a match to it.
> 
> View attachment 191847
> 
> View attachment 191848
> 
> View attachment 191849
> 
> View attachment 191850


Looks like you're set for some good weekends, Garry. As far as the wall, I don't know how a rat can do that much storing food without us being able to find their entry . I just opened one about 3-4 months ago that looks like a twin to the one you showed. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eeew!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Had to share..........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Got the trailer up to our new property. Nice to have it after the chores today. Cleaning out an old shed to get rid of mice and who knows what else. Opened up one dry wall panel and out poured the food stash: about 25 pounds of dog food, cheesits , and poop... wish I could just set a match to it.


Scoop it up in a bowl. Looks like some good breakfast cereal makings!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Scoop it up in a bowl. Looks like some good breakfast cereal makings!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Been a good day. Me and the guys going elk hunting got together and shot our rifles. I lined my new gun up and ready to go. We'll do it again the end of the month. I love this gun. We kept the grandbaby since yesterday. He woke up at 6. I put him in the bed with me and he went back to sleep for about an hour. They just left. Been a real good day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Been a good day. Me and the guys going elk hunting got together and shot our rifles. I lined my new gun up and ready to go. We'll do it again the end of the month. I love this gun. We kept the grandbaby since yesterday. He woke up at 6. I put him in the bed with me and he went back to sleep for about an hour. They just left. Been a real good day!


I didn't look to see if you posted this, but what gun and caliber are you using for your elk hunt. And what distance is it sighted for??........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just bought a Browning Hells Canyon Speed in 7mm mag with a Leupold 4-12×40 scope. Sighted in at 200. We're gonna shoot again at the end of the month. We've got a target at 100, 200, 300 and 400. Later on I'll stretch it out and see what she'll do. On the farm I hunt, I can shoot out to about 12-1300. I won't shoot at an animal that far. I don't think it's fair to the animal if I hit just a little off and I lose it or it suffers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just bought a Browning Hells Canyon Speed in 7mm mag with a Leupold 4-12×40 scope. Sighted in at 200. We're gonna shoot again at the end of the month. We've got a target at 100, 200, 300 and 400. Later on I'll stretch it out and see what she'll do. On the farm I hunt, I can shoot out to about 12-1300. I won't shoot at an animal that far. I don't think it's fair to the animal if I hit just a little off and I lose it or it suffers.


I shoot a Remington 7mm mag. It's sighted in at 200 yds also. So far, 75 yards is the max I've ever pulled the trigger on. About 18-19 years ago while at the range sighting in for an upcoming hunt, I pulled the trigger on a target at the 500 yard line, and actually hit it.

Ninety one hits got you the expert badge in the Army. I got 90. Hated that sharpshooter badge knowing I was better than that. .

I'll wish you luck when you leave Virginia. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Behold the light on the ceiling!!!!
It's on!!!!!
Wooooooo

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

So we finally have power up here. To celebrate, the wife n I went kayaking at a lake down the road. I brought my little extendable pole to cast a few. I got 2 bluegill and a huge bass. 
I didn't keep em though. I figured he lived to get that big, he should keep on keepin on. This way the fish gods will smile down on me. 
Here they are....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Been a good day. Me and the guys going elk hunting got together and shot our rifles. I lined my new gun up and ready to go. We'll do it again the end of the month. I love this gun. We kept the grandbaby since yesterday. He woke up at 6. I put him in the bed with me and he went back to sleep for about an hour. They just left. Been a real good day!



what yardage are you on for zero Eric? My 7mm mag likes 200, puts me 2 inches high at 100, about 2 inches low at 300. All will kill if I can shoot straight under pressure.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Zero @200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

My elk gun was a Weatherby .300 magnum --- zero at 300

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> My elk gun was a Weatherby .300 magnum --- zero at 300


what a cannon. Had a friend with one; but never got to shoot it.


----------



## Mr. Peet

After driving camp kids today, came home to a truck full of sugar maple. Some blistered. Wife and daughter got it from a neighbor who had a tree come down in the mess last Tuesday. Emptied the truck and loaded the mower to get a clients lawn done. Got there and harvested 2 six inch diameter puff mushrooms from the front lawn (where a European silver birch was removed 6 years ago). Mowed under street lights as it is dark by 8pm. Came home and cooked one up and the girl and me pounded it down...salt, garlic and butter. Was almost like cheese curds...


----------



## trc65

Is that early for puffball mushrooms in your area? I usually don't get any around here for another month or so.


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Is that early for puffball mushrooms in your area? I usually don't get any around here for another month or so.



No, last week of July they start showing up here. We had a small drought, but that 7 inches of rain last Tuesday has spurred lots of growth response. Picked a bunch of papinki mushrooms as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Started this morning with a dead modem/router. Looked like it was on but wasn't connecting. Called Comcast and their diagnostics wouldn't run so they declared it a dead modem. Since they own it, I have to go to their store at 11:00 to get a new one. Thankfully, I can drive a few miles and use another hotspot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Didn’t sleep much last night. Was at Wal-Mart at 6:00 AM when they opened to get wife’s meds. Next door neighbors had a four man crew in early to pour another lane in their driveway and to pour front steps to replace wood ones. Crew apparently drove 80 miles to do the job. Forgot to bring wheel barrows. Another neighbor and I dug ours out. Done enough of this back in the day to know that they did a pretty good gob. Should be out sanding on the lathe but too tired.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Got the new modem and with a lot of pain got it working just now. I can't stand Comcast but the customer service person who solved my problem was a jewel. Still don't have my phone service back but that's a minor problem since I don't want calls from people I don't know anyway. The ones I do know have my cell number. Heck of a frustrating day.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Right now my day is going pretty good. Beautiful cool morning with abundant sunshine. Making a delivery to a marine construction company right on the river, very nice to look at and be by the water.

There's usually barges here with cranes on them for building sea walls and docks on the St Clair rivRiver.



This is also a marina along the bend in this tributary river. Its called the pine river I think.



My rig and the cranes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

We had a little excitement early this morning. A black bear was in our neighborhood and turned over a couple of large garbage totes. Our dog and our next door neighbor's dog went wild but we didn't see it, just heard all the barking. Another neighbor sent out the alarm on our community facebook list. He said it looked like an adult bear and took his or her slow time picking thru the delicious garbage. This is the third time since mid-July that bears have been spotted in our immediate area. Very unusual for here but we do have a large heavily forested state park nearby.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Fantastic couple of days. As many of you know, grand children make the world go round. We traveled to Utah to help celebrate our grand son’s first. A little trip to the aquarium today. Nice to be out of town for a few days, trying to be safe

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Fantastic times. Cute young man who obviously knows how to get what he wants from granddad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan

I got a call last night from my mom. My dad was experiencing extreme pain in his chest and stomach and she had taken him to the emergency room. Found out it was a type b aortic dissection. They are going to keep him in the hospital for at least a week. On Monday they will reassess and if it shows signs of healing, he won’t have to do open heart surgery just a stent in 6 to 8 weeks. The doctor was confident that it would heal and he wouldn’t need the surgery on Monday. The main reason I’m moving back to Texas is to be closer to my family, I just hope everything works out.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Prayers for your dad @Brandon Sloan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

All the best for you dad, Brandon. Tough times for your mom, I know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan

Thank you all for the kind words and prayers.


----------



## Tom Smart

Stopped raining, for a bit anyway.

Went for a walk.

Stopped to chat with the neighbors.





Did about 4 miles round trip.

House is about the middle of the picture, about 2 miles away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben

Very nice,but your neighbor is kind of ugly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

T. Ben said:


> Very nice,but your neighbor is kind of ugly.


Ugly, but tasty all the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Not very chatty either.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> Not very chatty either.



European decent...Swiss by chance....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> European decent...Swiss by chance....




The neighbors? Yes, Brown Swiss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Stopped raining, for a bit anyway.
> 
> Went for a walk.
> 
> Stopped to chat with the neighbors.
> 
> View attachment 192333
> 
> Did about 4 miles round trip.
> 
> House is about the middle of the picture, about 2 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 192334


Sure looks like some pretty country...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Sure looks like some pretty country...


It is, Barry, yes. The county used to be dairy farms. Only one left now. They’ve been replaced by vineyards, wineries and houses if a developer could grab the land.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Yesterday was a good day,didn’t get any pens finished but the wife and I did get some trigger time in the yard. Today I get to run to Jamestown,ND.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan

I got some good news today. My dad really dodged a bullet for now. They moved him from the icu yesterday and after running some scans today, they are releasing him from the hospital. He has to become a couch potato and keep his blood pressure down for the next 6 to 8 weeks. Things are looking up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65

Good to hear Brandon! I know how tough it is to be so far away when family is sick, hopefully the good news lowers your BP and stress levels a little too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Great news, Brandon. Very happy for your entire family. Please keep us posted as he recovers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great to hear. Tell him enjoy the couch potato for a while. He deserves it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

I had to vac about 10 gals of water out of my car from all the rain lately.
It is leaking inside from the cabin air filter under the hood. My brother tried to fix it, but I am missing a cover for it.
He said he'd get me one from the junk yard when he goes next time.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben

Herb G. said:


> I had to vac about 10 gals of water out of my car from all the rain lately.
> It is leaking inside from the cabin air filter under the hood. My brother tried to fix it, but I am missing a cover for it.
> He said he'd get me one from the junk yard when he goes next time.


That sucks,what kind of car do you have that the cabin filter is under the hood? In my experience they have all been behind the glove box.


----------



## Herb G.

T. Ben said:


> That sucks,what kind of car do you have that the cabin filter is under the hood? In my experience they have all been behind the glove box.


It's a Monte Carlo SS. The filter is under the hood behind the wipers, at the base of the windshield.


----------



## T. Ben

Herb G. said:


> It's a Monte Carlo SS. The filter is under the hood behind the wipers, at the base of the windshield.


Thanks herb,I’ve never worked on or knew anyone that had a newer Monte Carlo. I hope things work out for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Crappier day than usual at work today. 2 drivers called off, that meant the remaining 3 had to pick up the slack.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Herb G.

woodtickgreg said:


> Crappier day than usual at work today. 2 drivers called off, that meant the remaining 3 had to pick up the slack.


At least you still have a job. It's all in how you look at it I guess.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Herb G. said:


> At least you still have a job. It's all in how you look at it I guess.


Kinda. Best time to look for a job is when you have a job. Im looking to get a better job.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

And here's another thing. I have a class A CDL, enhanced license, tanker and hazmat, no tickets or accidents and im a senior driver. All of that makes me very desirable to trucking companys. If I'm not working its because I choose not to work.
And I have aplied with the department of home security for my fast card for border crossings. Here in Michigan there's 2 major border crossings into Canada that could land me a much better paying job. Only problem with that right now is dhs is shut down until at least Sept the 8th due to covid.
Plus I love driving, lol, always have. Made it from California to michigan in 2 1/2 days, lol. Texas and back on a weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

Remember when I've told you guys I wasn't feeling great, I felt sick, etc.?
Well yesterday I found out why.
I have a Thoracic aortic aneurysm, without rupture.

Not the best news I ever got, for sure.
I have to go for a bunch of tests now, and then I have a pow-wow with all the Dr.'s involved.

If you have a church prayer list, please put me on it.
I need all the prayers I can get.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## whitewaterjay

Herb G. said:


> Remember when I've told you guys I wasn't feeling great, I felt sick, etc.?
> Well yesterday I found out why.
> I have a Thoracic aortic aneurysm, without rupture.
> 
> Not the best news I ever got, for sure.
> I have to go for a bunch of tests now, and then I have a pow-wow with all the Dr.'s involved.
> 
> If you have a church prayer list, please put me on it.
> I need all the prayers I can get.



I'll be praying for you and your recovery if they decide to operate!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers

Herb G. said:


> Remember when I've told you guys I wasn't feeling great, I felt sick, etc.?
> Well yesterday I found out why.
> I have a Thoracic aortic aneurysm, without rupture.
> 
> Not the best news I ever got, for sure.
> I have to go for a bunch of tests now, and then I have a pow-wow with all the Dr.'s involved.
> 
> If you have a church prayer list, please put me on it.
> I need all the prayers I can get.


I’m praying as well Herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's serious, goes back to why the doc told you to go to the er. Prayers for you Herb, do what the docs say, if it ruptures it's not good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

B Rogers said:


> I’m praying as well Herb.


Thanks Bryson. I appreciate it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

UPS totally screwed up the delivery of an expensive tool I ordered. I paid to have it delivered on Friday, didnt come until saturday.Saturday. I left instructions to place it on the patio. They just left it at the side door in the driveway, grrr.





I didn't think this was a big deal until I assembled the saw, one corner of the base was dented and cracked. I didn't think it was a big deal........



Until I put the blade on, notice it is not in the center of the blade slot, in fact it is hitting the side of the opening in the base. So bummed.



And as you can see it isn't even square, no way to adjust it, the saw is bent.





This is so disappointing, its an excellent saw but was mishandled and dropped. Ill call the seller Monday and see how they want to handle this.
If and when i get this corrected l'll do a full review on this metal cutting chop saw. I had hoped to be cutting steel for my welding table this week, not going to happen, grrr.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I came home from work on Friday and betty was painting the kitchen, lol. She lightened up the blue a little and it looks a little more country with the white wainscoting. I like it. She finished it up today while I was working on my motorcycle. She's awesome! I've learned its best to just let her do her thing and not get involved unless she ask for my help or I just annoy her, lol.



I really like the color!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

That’s too bad, Greg. Deliveries are becoming less and less reliable across the board.

It often depends on the individual driver on the last leg of a journey. I have trouble with FedEx, UPS is good. For others the reverse. FedEx drops things in the driveway, no matter the weather. UPS takes it to the porch. And FedEx is always off schedule, i.e. late.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

So today I worked on the beemer, been having a lot of issues with starting and ABS lights. So today it got a new starter and battery. The old starter was definitely having problems. 
Old starter out.



Ring gear looked good.



Same oem starter, but the pinion gear has been upgraded, its a little longer. Works the same.



New starter in.



And when I installed the battery I also installed a ug for the battery tender, I ordered an extension for it today so I don't have to pop the side cover off to use it.



So, new starter relay, new battery, new starter. Took care of the starting issue. But after a short ride the abs lights came on again. Hooked up the code reader and live diagnostic tool, it shows the alternator is not putting out enough voltage to charge the battery, so after riding for awhile the battery gets weak and the abs shuts down. Changing the alternator in this bike is going to be a major project and a pita! I basicly have to unbolt the front suspension and shock, and drop the front of the engine to get the alternator out. But it has to be done. Now I need to find a decent price on an alternator. The voltage regulator is part of the alternator.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> So today I worked on the beemer, been having a lot of issues with starting and ABS lights. So today it got a new starter and battery. The old starter was definitely having problems.
> Old starter out.
> 
> Ring gear looked good.
> 
> Same oem starter, but the pinion gear has been upgraded, its a little longer. Works
> So, new starter relay, new battery, new starter. Took care of the starting issue. But after a short ride the abs lights came on again. Hooked up the code reader and live diagnostic tool, it shows the alternator is not putting out enough voltage to charge the battery, so after riding for awhile the battery gets weak and the abs shuts down. Changing the alternator in this bike is going to be a major project and a pita! I basicly have to unbolt the front suspension and shock, and drop the front of the engine to get the alternator out. But it has to be done. Now I need to find a decent price on an alternator. The voltage regulator is part of the alternator.



wow, I had a K1000 for a bit, not even sure of the year now but it had a similar issue. If battery was just a bit down the abs light would kick on.... so, you have a real alternator on your bike? That has to be better than going after a stator.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So, played with my new tractor a bit, got the trailer level yesterday finally and then made a small place for Denise’s wine sipping gliders. looki forward to trying out the home made fire pit but we have a state wide fire ban in place. 4 major fires burning and the worst smoke we have had in years. Pikes Peak looks like it is in the middle of the Blue Ridge mountains.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Got home this evening from 7 nights of camping up in the WI Northwoods. Was a good trip and a much needed getaway. We've got another 7 night camping trip coming up in September, which we're already looking forward to.

And we're tent campers. Though do have some luxury (by tent camping standards) - we have cots w/ sleeping pads. We're past the point of wanting to sleep on the ground. My wife didn't really do any camping growing up, so I've certainly worked to make it a little more inviting for her and she has come to really enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Spent 2 hrs at Costco yesterday having a set of Bridgestones installed. Crazy experience. After arriving, my wife and I walked next-door to a Bahama Breeze restaurant to have lunch while the tires were installed. About 20 minutes later, the Costco shop called and said the tires I bought were not in stock. I pointed out that they confirmed my appt and said the tires were in stock just a few days before. We finally decided to upgrade to a better tire they did have but they wanted $100 more for the total set. After some heart-felt discussion about bait and switch tactics, they cut the difference down to $50 which I accepted. A little research last night confirmed that in the end, I got a much better tire for a very low price, much lower than buying them on-line. Just don't like the hassle that Costco caused.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Sprung said:


> Got home this evening from 7 nights of camping up in the WI Northwoods. Was a good trip and a much needed getaway. We've got another 7 night camping trip coming up in September, which we're already looking forward to.
> 
> And we're tent campers. Though do have some luxury (by tent camping standards) - we have cots w/ sleeping pads. We're past the point of wanting to sleep on the ground. My wife didn't really do any camping growing up, so I've certainly worked to make it a little more inviting for her and she has come to really enjoy it.


My wife's idea of camping is staying at a Holiday Inn. She is NOT into sleeping in a tent.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Sprung , Matt, do you and kids fish?? wow, the thought of being away for 7 days is incredible!!! On the ground or on a cot; either way! Pictures would have been nice; but I will forgive you. Not sure about the rest of the gang though...…...


----------



## Sprung

@FranklinWorkshops - Camping is nice for us with two very rambunctious young boys. I don't have to worry about them destroying whatever hotel room we might be staying in!

@Gdurfey - We haven't done much fishing. We did a little on our trip. Catching a few small fish, about 4" long each, really excited our nearly 8 year old and I spent more time replacing worms on hooks than having my own line in the water! We're planning to try and do more fishing in the future. And, yeah, pics from the trip are scarce - tried to stay away from technology as much as we could on the trip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

@Gdurfey - We haven't done much fishing. We did a little on our trip. Catching a few small fish, about 4" long each, really excited our nearly 8 year old and I spent more time replacing worms on hooks than having my own line in the water! We're planning to try and do more fishing in the future. And, yeah, pics from the trip are scarce - tried to stay away from technology as much as we could on the trip.
[/QUOTE]

That's what dads do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good on you and understand about the technology!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> @FranklinWorkshops - Camping is nice for us with two very rambunctious young boys. I don't have to worry about them destroying whatever hotel room we might be staying in!
> 
> @Gdurfey - We haven't done much fishing. We did a little on our trip. Catching a few small fish, about 4" long each, really excited our nearly 8 year old and I spent more time replacing worms on hooks than having my own line in the water! We're planning to try and do more fishing in the future. And, yeah, pics from the trip are scarce - tried to stay away from technology as much as we could on the trip.


Way to go Pop! I understand about the technology but pictures are future memories!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Wildthings , so glad you are safe. Really feel for the folks of Lake Charles; you talk about a hit! yikes; sounds like infrastructure is just gone!!!

@BBEpoxy , you okay down there???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It was 92 and humid here yesterday, strong storms last night and today brought 2 to 4 inches of rain depending on where you were at. Driving the semi today is a challenge, roads flooded and expressways closed, lots of underpasses are still flooded and closed. No where near as bad as what folks have gone through down south. Prayers to all you folks down there.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spent 7 hours today changing out the alternator in my BMW. Its probably the hardest part to get at on the bike. The front suspension controll arm and shock had to come off, loosen and raise the fuse panel box, remove the left side exhaust header, remove the left side intake tube, drain the oil and remove 1 oil line from the cooler, and remove both front engine covers. The alternator sits on top of the engine behind the covers.
I'm getting real good at stripping her down.



Here you can see the suspension controll arm is pulled forward and the exhaust header is off.



Removed the bolts from the fuse box and cut all the zip ties loose so I could pull the box up to get at the wire nuts and fasteners on the back side of the alternator.



Removing the oil line.



3 hours to get it out! New one on the bottom



Mounting fasteners transfered.



Applied some forms a gasket and re installed the front engine cover and the new alternator. Belts back on and tensioned. Belt was new 2 years or 3k miles ago.



7 hours total completely buttoned up and the fuel tank, seat and covers back on.



Doing this job myself and using an aftermarket alternator for $108 saved me a ton of money. BMW wants $1000 for the alternator and I bet about $1000 or more for the labor.
My back is toast from being bent over all day and on my knees. Not a fun job but I'm glad its done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

And since I had all the covers off I added a battery charging extension plug to the bike so I don't have to pull a cover off to get to the plug to put it on the battery tender.



It will be much easier to get at now.


l
It tucks out of the way when riding.



The excess cord just gets zip tied under the seat and out of sight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , Greg, understand about saving money!! Hard work, but so satisfying. Our 1800 Wings are a pain to do an air cleaner, but we learned. Might be 4 hours of my life, but it’s done right and I usually do it with one of the Wing buddies, so time well spent! Should only be 2 hours, but I have to relearn stuff because I don’t do it very often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Gdurfey I used to have an 2002 illusion blue gl1800. What a bike that was, gave that up in the divorce. At least with the beemer I can work on it myself, plus it's pretty cool that you hardly ever see one of them on the road. I like being a little different, lol. It has the three things that I like on a bike, windshield, cruise control, and saddle bags. Plus it's got a low seat height and its comfy.  Kind of a poor mans wing. One of these days I want to do some customizing on the bike, I want to change the bags to a top load style, and I want to fan up a custom exhaust to get a little more sound out of it. I dont want it obnoxiously loud, just a little more sound as I like to hear my bike. I kinda want to make this a true bagger and run the pipes all the way back under the bags. I already have most of the parts and now that I have a welder I can fab up the rest of the pipes for the exhaust. Winter project. But before I do this I really need a motorcycle lift table so I'm not on my knees as much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> @Gdurfey I used to have an 2002 illusion blue gl1800. What a bike that was, gave that up in the divorce. At least with the beemer I can work on it myself, plus it's pretty cool that you hardly ever see one of them on the road. I like being a little different, lol. It has the three things that I like on a bike, windshield, cruise control, and saddle bags. Plus it's got a low seat height and its comfy.  Kind of a poor mans wing. One of these days I want to do some customizing on the bike, I want to change the bags to a top load style, and I want to fan up a custom exhaust to get a little more sound out of it. I dont want it obnoxiously loud, just a little more sound as I like to hear my bike. I kinda want to make this a true bagger and run the pipes all the way back under the bags. I already have most of the parts and now that I have a welder I can fab up the rest of the pipes for the exhaust. Winter project. But before I do this I really need a motorcycle lift table so I'm not on my knees as much.



I was able to get a lift table, a Handy, from a friend that was upgrading to one he could work on his trike. OMG, greatest thing this friend ever did for me was putting me first in line!!!! I love the thing. Your Beemer is definitely different, remember when they came out. There is one in the neighborhood and I think of you every time I see it!!!! The exhaust project sounds (no pun intended, but it sure works) great. I can't live without bags and a windshield!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Spent the weekend at the new property with Denise. She laughed as we got there....it was showering. What is camping without rain!!! But we were happy, we have been so dry, nice to see this change in the weather. I'm sneaking this post in at work so I can't upload pictures but we rented a one bottom plow to do a trench for temp electric service and then laid out the 6/3 direct burial from the construction panel up to the existing shed. Will connect both ends next weekend and install the RV outlet and have full time power vs. a generator. I also trenched a line to the water well so I can run a temp line to it as well. It is 240, but only 15 amp so can get away with a bit less expense than the 6/3. I bought 200 feet of the 6/3 from Cable Cabana; best price I could find. Went back over to the mouse-omendium and worked a bit more; and wife finally agrees to torch it. Wish it were that easy; will still probably have to de-construct the thing and mess with the mouse poop dust to actually tear it down. It has good bones; but the bones are all covered in...….well, it is just gross. Just not sure how to handle it. Then home Sunday to get the antique tractor off the other place as we close on Tuesday. Busy days but productive ones. Glad I have a desk job and a door to the office; don't think the snoring will go through the walls.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> And since I had all the covers off I added a battery charging extension plug to the bike so I don't have to pull a cover off to get to the plug to put it on the battery tender.
> View attachment 192821
> It will be much easier to get at now.
> View attachment 192822l
> It tucks out of the way when riding.
> View attachment 192823
> The excess cord just gets zip tied under the seat and out of sight.
> View attachment 192824


Having the extensions for the battery maintainer is the best! I have them on both of our snowmobiles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Gdurfey A lift table is on my wish list


----------



## Herb G.

Well, yesterday was the 1st decent day we've had here since May.
It was a one day wonder though.
The temps weren't too high, and the humidity was way below what it's been being.
There was even a breeze.
I managed to cut my grass for the 1st time in over 2 months, probably 3.
It took me over 3 hours to get it done & it usually only takes about 45 mins.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Temps are supposed to be in the mid to upper 70's for the holliday weekend so I got a start today after work on the next house project. Phase 2 of the concrete work, I hope I learned enough from the first job, lol.
This is going to be a 10' x 20' slab for a patio. It will also help divert water away from the house. I have wanted a patio back here since I purchased the house. Its in the shade in the afternoon, it'll be a nice place for betty and I to relax.



Next ill get the forms set for the grade and then shovel out all the dirt and grass, I have a big hole in the corner of my yard that I'm going to fill in with this dirt.



I have some other projects I want to work on this weekend also so I probably won't get it all excavated but I'll get a good start on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G.

Just a glutton for punishment, ain't ya Greg?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

so, this is NOT political; not going to ruin friendships and make this place feel like Facebook. That is one of the most important reasons (and to drool over gorgeous wood and incredibly made products) I am on here; to avoid that junk.

However, I do feel the need to comment on this aspect of life. I feel good; actually amazed. As many, if not all of us, saw any investment we had crash earlier this year, how can the market be where it is when I watch the news at night? Granted, I watch the news primarily for a wrong weather forecast, but I do listen to what is going on, whether I feel it is biased or not, until the weather comes on. I freely admit that as a somewhat educated man I have NO idea how our economy really works and looking at the markets at this moment in history reaffirms I don't have a clue. Millions still out of work or impacted, some cities still in turmoil (and worse), etc, yet major portions of our economy are stronger than ever.

When I think of the diversity on this Forum, I pray for all of you; for health, safety, security, from weather...…..and I pray for our country. Okay, moderators, i think i tiptoed pretty carefully here. If you don't think I have, no offense in taking this down. I just wanted to share that I am amazed how the markets have done since the early year crash on the COVID fear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Sprung

A long, but good, day today. After getting my wife and sons out the door to school, I and a friend got in my wife's van and drove about 700 miles today. It was nice to have someone riding along with me, otherwise I'd have had to break it up into most of the trip today, stop somewhere for the night, and finish the trip in the morning. Instead I was gone for just over 15 hours.

Purpose of the trip was to pick up the trailer we ordered a couple months ago. This trailer was a big purchase for us - and these trailers aren't cheap - but it will meet our needs very well. While it will primarily be used to transport camping gear (so we don't have to take two vehicles to get all our gear there) and keep it dry while doing so, the top does come off and it can be used as a small utility trailer as well.

Just a ton of great features and ability to custom order this trailer with options that we would use really appealed to us. This is a well thought out, well built trailer, made in the USA, and my initial thoughts are that it was worth the cost. I considered buying a small utility trailer and building it into my own weather tight trailer for hauling gear, but all said and done I estimated that even that would've still cost close to 2/3 of what we spent on this, plus all the time to build it out. (And I already have way too many projects on my list to be adding another one.)

We'll be heading out in the near future for another camping trip for the year, so it'll get its inaugural camping trip soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

That is going to be a useful little tool right there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

It definitely will be! And my wife is happy that we'll be all in one vehicle again when we go camping and that I now have other means to transport lumber, plywood, machines, etc. than just in the back of her van.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

I bet that top could be used as a soaking pool also!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

The idea was already floated to try and use it as a small boat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

A great day for catching up on outside chores. Finally, it’s not 100 degrees or raining. And it’s even better when your wife volunteers to help when filling the cracks in the driveway with that sandy, tarry goop. You just need to be prepared for the gasps, comments and criticism you get when you do something every guy does unconsciously, like wipe your hands or a tool on your pant leg. DAMHIK. 

Off to the laundry and a shower.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yup, very nice Temps here too! Mid 70s and mostly cloudy. So working on the patio project.
Prepping for the forms.



Forms are in.



This is where the dirt is going, its a very low corner in my yard. It used to be all white rocks there, I back filled the sewer dig hole with all the white rocks. Now I'm backfilling this hole with dirt. Win win.



Making progress........

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Made it a little more that half way today. I hope to finish the rest of the dig out tomorrow if my back will let me.







Eventually I'm going to have to replace the gutter and move the downspout to the end.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Worked on the wiring at our property. Don’t you hate when unscrupulous folks return bad parts? I bought a 50 amp breaker from Lowe’s that didn’t look right but it was the only one they had. Sure enough, after walking back and forth what felt a billion times, one leg of the breaker was bad. Luckily the small Ace hardware had the correct style, correct amperage, and the RV trailer has power. Not complete pictu but a couple. Best thing was a good friend came up to help that I have not spent a lot of time with due to COVID. Great to be with them and have the help.

wire for water pump came in today so will try to get that knocked out in the morning and then do a partial winterization due to pending cold front.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Day 2 of shoveling dirt. As soon as I get the tamper out betty takes it and goes to town lol. Leveling out the dirt and tamping it down in preparation for the crushed concrete base.



Leveled and tamped down.



This is called 21A crushed concrete.



Spreading the 21A base. Betty is a trooper, I call her a worker bee, lol.



Screeding and tamping as we go. 



And its ready for the co crete pour now. Ill let it sit for a couple of weeks, let it get rained on and settle some more and then tamp it down again before the pour. Besides I need to save a little more money for the concrete, I'm having it buggied in this time so I have more time to finish the concrete. I'm learning as I go here, last time on the small pour it started to set up as I was finishing it.



2 days of shoveling and this old man is done, my back is very fatigued. But at least its done and after the pour I can move on to other things. I have wanted to put a patio in this house since I moved in here, its going to be very nice. Its in the shade in the afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> Leveled and tamped down.
> 
> This is called 21A crushed concrete.
> 
> Spreading the 21A base. Betty is a trooper, I call her a worker bee, lol.
> 
> Screeding and tamping as we go.
> 
> And its ready for the co crete pour now. Ill let it sit for a couple of weeks, let it get rained on and settle some more and then tamp it down again before the pour. Besides I need to save a little more money for the concrete, I'm having it buggied in this time so I have more time to finish the concrete. I'm learning as I go here, last time on the small pour it started to set up as I was finishing it.
> View attachment 193160
> 2 days of shoveling and this old man is done, my back is very fatigued. But at least its done and after the pour I can move on to other things. I have wanted to put a patio in this house since I moved in here, its going to be very nice. Its in the shade in the afternoon.


That's a beautiful gloss finish you did in that last picture lower right side. Excellent trowel control. You can see the skyline in it. Too bad the other side doesn't look as good. 

It's good that Betty helps you. Even before Deb got dementia, she refused to do anything woodworking because, "It's not what I do". Now, nothing. It's too bad because she kept the house almost spotless.... ...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nubsnstubs said:


> It's good that Betty helps you. Even before Deb got dementia, she refused to do anything woodworking because, "It's not what I do". Now, nothing. It's too bad because she kept the house almost spotless.... ...... Jerry (in Tucson)


My Betty is amazing, she never stops and makes our house a home. She keeps the house clean in so many ways, makes the outside of the house beautiful with all her flowers, and is just my partner in this life. We do almost everything together. She is crafty like me but in different mediums, she sews, makes jewelry, and is starting to get into leather work. She is by my side always, we walk through life together.

Reactions: Sincere 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

In the leather working she's getting into, is it going to be where she will need a stitching horse, or are you going to use a machine for that? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nubsnstubs said:


> In the leather working she's getting into, is it going to be where she will need a stitching horse, or are you going to use a machine for that? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


Actually she has a few machines, cobra leather machine.



And a foot treadle singer leather coblers machine.









I have 2 of these singer model 201-2 machines. They where called the rolls royce of singers because the rolls royce factory used them to sew the leather interiors of their cars.
The cabinet needs to be refinished, it's on my never ending to do list.






Just scored this one.



So she is not lacking for sewing machines for leather. Lol. She can sew the finest leather up to 7/8" on the cobra.
And she does have a stitching horse too! Lol.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Betty is thinking of beating you in the head like that. Taking frustration out on the stone instead of you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

More success at the home away from home. I now have the water well wired and a couple of circuits in the shed That includes a light. Now we need to finish the septic system........decision time on the money. Are we going to piece meal the house and such or try to do it all at once. Will have to rob retirement funds either way.......ugh.

I think I mentioned that a lot of the septic system is dug, but new rugs require soils test and we require an engineered system. We did get stamped plans with the purchase so we just have to get it finished. Then we can stay in the trailer except........

looks to be about a 50 degree drop in temperature in about 30 hours. From extreme heat to first hard freeze so I worked on winterizing the trailer today. What a bummer......think I got everything where it will at least survive, I pray. Record highs today in the Springs; 95 or so.

then home to try to move the wheel on my John Deere G in so I can pull it a bit further up on my trailer. Weight was just a bit too far back. When I uncoupled Friday, I nearly put the tongue through my tailgate. I goofed, my own fault, but sti, the wheels need to be in just a bit so I can pull it forward and do it right. Just have to reattach rim to hub in the morning.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looking good Gary!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Back in the day when you could have a buddy over to your shop and turn, there would likely be a beverage enjoyed at the end of the day. Now it is straight to that beverage out on the patio. But not today due to the wind and the smoke and ash from fires in California and the PNW. Well, Ray sub 2 and I decided we wanted Anchor Steam but none can be found in these parts. But the grocery store was able to order some in and so it is sequestered with anticipation in the fridge in the garage waiting for the smoke to clear. So to speak.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Last time I had Anchor Steam was in San Francisco while on my honeymoon. That was nearly 9 years ago. I should see if I can track some down around here...


----------



## Herb G.

If you want some great Anchor beer, get some Old Foghorn Barleywine.
Best beer they make, IMHO.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Since I worked the last 2 days of labor prepping for the patio pour I took today off to spend some time with Betty on this labor day. We got our grocery shopping done early and then went for a ride on the BMW. First stop was a cider mill I go to every year for some donuts and cider. I don't usually eat carbs but I treat myself every once in awhile.
My favorites are the plain donuts. We tried some peach donuts this year and they where pretty good.



Talk about a sugar buzz if your not used to eating sugar, lol. I ate 5 plain and one peach! But its my annual treat.
We ended up doing 100 miles on the bike. Went through some country back roads and ended up in St Clair Mi. Rode all along the river, what an enjoyable ride! Bike ran excellent and it was good to get away and relax and just forget about life for awhile. We saw tons of Harleys and other bikes but not one like ours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Today capped off the best 3 day stretch of weather all year. Sunny, moderate temperatures, low humidity. Can’t ask for more when out for a good walk for exercise.

Even the neighbors are taking the day off and enjoying the weather.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Dogs got me a bit early, so after dreaming how to get that wheel back up on the hub I got at it and in no time had it close......and actually got the first but on before the neighbor made it out. More engineeri done this morning than in a very long time!! Really helped the wheel center was on the inside and on the axle, I just had to wiggle just right.

on the otherhand, how many of you are capable of dropping a full oil filter every time you try to change the oil. Yep, at least one spot on the garage floor got scrubbed.

oh, and back up to the property....forgot that I have an outdoor shower; need to go up and crack those valves open. 2+ hours of my life I won’t get back. I will wait until hopefully most of the weekend traffic has returned and the trip home will hopefully be a bit easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , thanks..... it sure wish I could have gotten a few miles on the motorcycle!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan

I got my home inspection report back a few days ago. I’ve been going through the list and correcting what I can. The inspector is a licensed engineer, so of course, some of the stuff won’t be getting fixed. In case you don’t hear from me for awhile, I fell off the roof.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## William Tanner

Matt, if you were closer I would be happy to share. 

Herb, I might try Old Foghorn next. Thx.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan

My house went live on the market this weekend. We had 4 showings Friday and 4 showings yesterday. Had one offer come in last night for full asking price. Just signed the offer and the house is under contract. I bought the house in October of 2016 for $70,000. I’ve installed a septic system, leveled the house, replaced all of the plumbing and remodeled the interior with new floors, paint and tiled the bathrooms. I’ve brought in 700 yards of material to fix drainage issues on the property. Doing all the work myself, I have another $30,000 invested. Under contract for $225,000. Not bad for my first house. Now it’s time to start cautiously looking for a new place in Texas and hope this deal doesn’t fall through.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

That's awesome Brandon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Brandon Sloan , yes, that is a fine day. Great to se all of your hard work pay off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Fantastic weekend up at the property! Great weather after our little prelude to winter and finished up another project. Used a deck I built for Denise’s gliders, added legs and steps and the Great Dane is much happier. He just wasn’t navigating the metal trailer steps very well.

will have to add photos from my phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Garry, that's looking really good. If that was my steps, I would put in larger pads at the bottom of the stringer. It must be nice to get out to your property and have accommodations that look like it's pretty comfy by seeing the happy expression on your wife's face. Or is that just before she bopped you real good for anything? hehehe It looks like an 'Oh yeah" look after seeing that long stick lying on the ground. She's trying to figure out how to get it without you seeing her doing it. heheh Should I go on, or should I leave the keyboard? hehe ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nubsnstubs said:


> Garry, that's looking really good. If that was my steps, I would put in larger pads at the bottom of the stringer. It must be nice to get out to your property and have accommodations that look like it's pretty comfy by seeing the happy expression on your wife's face. Or is that just before she bopped you real good for anything? hehehe It looks like an 'Oh yeah" look after seeing that long stick lying on the ground. She's trying to figure out how to get it without you seeing her doing it. heheh Should I go on, or should I leave the keyboard? hehe ....... Jerry (in Tucson)



oh, that’s funny Jerry. After I cut that, her first words were “thanks, I needed a new beating stick.....”. And she wasn’t talking about the dogs.

thanks for the suggestion, will look at that. After being so disappointed with not starting a house by now, this is a pretty good constellation prize for the moment.


----------



## Gdurfey

Had dinner tonight with great friends and we got started Talking about our “national situation “ as Sunday night football was playing all over the bar. He shared the following video with me. From a kid I knew the basic story but I don’t remember the details as told here. Hope you enjoy like I did.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> Had dinner tonight with great friends and we got started Talking about our “national situation “ as Sunday night football was playing all over the bar. He shared the following video with me. From a kid I knew the basic story but I don’t remember the details as told here. Hope you enjoy like I did.


I spotted that one on YT about August 2008.... It still pops up on my YT searches at least once a week.......... I'm gonna have to take a refresher course by watching it again. .......Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Scored this wood burning stove. Well, Denise scored the stove. Don’t think the owner knew what he had. Can’t wait to get her cleaned up and a new grate.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

If you use in that that position in the last picture, you are gonna lose your hinge pins.......... 
Wood burners are great, plus can't tell, but you might be able to cook on it......... Good find, Denise....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nubsnstubs said:


> If you use in that that position in the last picture, you are gonna lose your hinge pins..........
> Wood burners are great, plus can't tell, but you might be able to cook on it......... Good find, Denise....... Jerry (in Tucson)


Nope, just thought it was going to be easier to transport in her jeep than my pickup. Read up on some of the history, I really want to date it. It sounds like a neat company.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Not too bad. A buddy and I went and canned green beans. Got I believe 103 quarts and 24 pints. And 24 quarts of potatoes. Traded some fresh beans to a last there for a couple quarts of apple butter than she was making while we were there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Not too bad. A buddy and I went and canned green beans. Got I believe 103 quarts and 24 pints. And 24 quarts of potatoes. Traded some fresh beans to a last there for a couple quarts of apple butter than she was making while we were there.
> 
> View attachment 193646


Droolin....Man, my favorite type of bean........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh man, Apple butter!  They make and sell it at a cider mill I go to, gonna have to get me some now, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> The cabinet needs to be refinished, it's on my never ending to do list.



Greg, that is the exact one I had. My mom has it again it was hers in the first place. 
Does yours have the ink well in the top left drawer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Greg, that is the exact one I had. My mom has it again it was hers in the first place.
> Does yours have the ink well in the top left drawer?


Yes it does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

Nature is kinda weird. I have been watching the wildlife around here for the past few weeks.
Did you know that squirrels play grab azz? Well, they do.
They also chase baby rabbits, until Grandma rabbit has enuf of their chit & jumps in to chase them off.
There are ground hogs galore, and the hawks swoop down & try to catch them.
I wish they were more successful. 

There are Goldfinches around here that are eating thistle weed seed heads like it's a t-bone steak.
All in all, it's pretty entertaining to see nature doing it's thing.

Take some time & watch nature in action. 
You'd be amazed. You really would.

Thanks for reading my friends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was a maintenance day, started out with mowing the lawn. Then worked the rest of the day cleaning of the workbench in the garage. Also hung the wheelbarrow back up in the rafters as I won't be needing it for awhile and it takes up a lot of space on the ground.
What a mess!



And now I can see the top of the work bench. I think I need another toolbox for hammers and stuff thats left on the bench.



It was a productive day, threw a lot of crap out and found a bunch of tools that where buried on the bench. I put a lot of stuff away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Since I can now actually move around in the garage a bit a ran a circuit of electrical outlets on the wall over the work bench. I still have to run a lighting circuit. I'm slowly getting there. Nice to work in the garage without sweating! 60s here today and beautiful. I went from two 15 amp lines in the garage to a full 100 amp panel. I can now run my 220 air compressor and a welder, have separate lights and outlets. Finally!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Visiting great friends in Florida to use up some plane tickets. Also got to do a window visit with Denise’s dad and an in person visit today. But we also did a fishing trip and I ended the day on a great snook. Great time!! Just glad Denise got to see her dad.











 that be me, the one with the ear to ear grin!!

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings

I would be grinning like that too if'n I had a snook like that!! There's some great eating from that first flatfish picture! Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> I would be grinning like that too if'n I had a snook like that!! There's some great eating from that first flatfish picture! Congrats


That’s what I have heard. He would have made the slot limit if the season were open...... couldn’t believe I got him though. I wasn’t catching very well yesterday....not that I ever do


----------



## Gonzalodqa

I had a very tiring day. I am in the field helping with a university course and giving a lecture to a group of students. I will be out the whole week. However my girlfriend just told me that I got something in the mail.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well what is it?


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Sorry! 
It’s desert ironwood

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday after work I pulled the wire for the lighting circuit in the garage. Now all I have to do is wire up the outlets and switch. Calling today to order the concrete for the patio pour on saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Got home today from our third, and final, camping trip of the year. In 3 trips we've camped 17 nights since our first trip at the end of July.

With our new trailer for hauling camping gear, our plan is to always have it loaded and ready to go so that, if we are going camping, all we have to do is pack food, clothes, and a few other odds and ends, hook up the trailer, and go. That will make it easier if we have, say, a couple night where we could sneak away. Between now and our first trip of 2021 I have some additions I am planning for the trailer.

After breaking down camp this morning, driving three hours home, and unloading, I'm beat. We had a good trip and are sad that this was our last trip for the year.

Having done 17 nights camping this year, our goal is 20 next year. Though I'd love it if we could hit 25 nights.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Sprung said:


> Got home today from our third, and final, camping trip of the year. In 3 trips we've camped 17 nights since our first trip at the end of July.
> 
> With our new trailer for hauling camping gear, our plan is to always have it loaded and ready to go so that, if we are going camping, all we have to do is pack food, clothes, and a few other odds and ends, hook up the trailer, and go. That will make it easier if we have, say, a couple night where we could sneak away. Between now and our first trip of 2021 I have some additions I am planning for the trailer.
> 
> After breaking down camp this morning, driving three hours home, and unloading, I'm beat. We had a good trip and are sad that this was our last trip for the year.
> 
> Having done 17 nights camping this year, our goal is 20 next year. Though I'd love it if we could hit 25 nights.



isn't a day camping a day added to your life...……….

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brandon

Herb G. said:


> If you guys think about it, next time you see a nurse or Dr., please thank them for the job they are doing to keep us well & safe.
> One of my neighbors is a nurse, and she's had to move into a hotel close to her job so she doesn't bring home the corona virus to her family.
> She's working 16-18 hour days, and hasn't seen her family in almost a month.
> She is worried sick over this crap, and she needs a break. I thanked her when I spoke to her not long ago, and she broke down in tears.
> 
> She told me it's the thought that counts.
> Please keep these people in your prayers.
> Thanks for reading guys.


I do all the time as my wife is a traveling nurse,she works here in Louisiana and part time in illinois


----------



## brandon

I have had a great morning so far... Scored a bunch of free lumber, gonna use it to expand my tiny little shop lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## brandon

So i went to sleep early last night... 5:30 ish i then woke up and seen the clock said 7:00 so i get all excited thinking i have finally gotten a good nights rest until i realize that it's p.m.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That sucks! Been there, done that too


----------



## Mike Hill

My hard drive bit the dust early in the week - could not recover anything. IT guy put a new hard drive in and then brought it back - and then it was my time to reinstall all the programs - so much fun I was already in a good mood when I got home - not! and neither was my wife - but that's a whole 'nother story. Read the mail and there was an anonymous letter from a "concerned neighbor" that said my grilling and smoking exploits were illegal, offensive, and dangerous and that I had better stop burning. Took a brisket outta the frig. Guess what is going to be smoking all day tomorrow? Likely, the same "concerned neighbor" called the fire department on me on 4 occasions last year while I was grilling dinner. Ended up giving the firemen grilled burgers before they left.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

The "concerned neighbor" that called it offensive is just jealous they don't know how to grill or smoke meat! Jerks!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike Hill said:


> My hard drive bit the dust early in the week - could not recover anything. IT guy put a new hard drive in and then brought it back - and then it was my time to reinstall all the programs - so much fun I was already in a good mood when I got home - not! and neither was my wife - but that's a whole 'nother story. Read the mail and there was an anonymous letter from a "concerned neighbor" that said my grilling and smoking exploits were illegal, offensive, and dangerous and that I had better stop burning. Took a brisket outta the frig. Guess what is going to be smoking all day tomorrow? Likely, the same "concerned neighbor" called the fire department on me on 4 occasions last year while I was grilling dinner. Ended up giving the firemen grilled burgers before they left.



I’d be grilling and smoking every night for a month just to aggravate said poor concerned neighbor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

Mike Hill said:


> Read the mail and there was an anonymous letter from a "concerned neighbor" that said my grilling and smoking exploits were illegal, offensive, and dangerous and that I had better stop burning. .


I've got a meth head neighbor living right next door to me just like that.
Every time I cooked out, they'd call the fire dept. & report a fire.
The fire chief finally came out here & issued them a $5000 ticket for false reporting.
I was summoned to court, and they had to pay that fine before they left the building.
Man, were they mad. It cut into their meth money big time.
I haven't seen the fire dept since then.

And they haven't called them since either.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Poured the patio today!  Perfect weather, upper 60's when I started, low 70's when I was finished. Took 4 hours from the time the cement truck came. Came out ok for a troweled finish by an absolute rookie. This is the biggest cement job I have ever done, only my second one too.

I wet the crushed concrete base down good before the truck came. And set up a little ramp for the buggy.



I had the tools all ready to go.



Spreading and screeding.



Floated out and grooves for sections in.



Roughly did the edges too.



All done, not perfect but it will be very functional.



I have wanted to do this since I moved in here 6 years ago.



This will also really help keep water away from the basement too. Its going to be very nice to relax on as its in the shade in the afternoon.
When it cures I'll work on moving the downspout to the end. Weird that its in the middle.
I figure I saved about 2 grand doing this job myself, so I can live with a few imperfections for that kind of savings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Come on, Gregg old buddy, you shoulda known better than to stand in line with a line. You shoulda gotten in between the two and taken that last picture.Overall, it's still a lot better than the one I poured in the rain. you're gonna enjoy it. And don't let anything I say put a damper on your patio. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brandon

Got to play with some of my new tools today, building a stand for my new planer

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Worked on the mouse-omendium today. With the cost of a replacement shed, need to make this one work. I hate pulling that insulation and junk down. Second trip into the loft sort of ruined my day though. Still trying to figure out how I did it, but fell about 7 feet. Knocked the ladder out from underneath me and really messed up my ankle. No fracture though.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nubsnstubs said:


> Come on, Gregg old buddy, you shoulda known better than to stand in line with a line. You shoulda gotten in between the two and taken that last picture.Overall, it's still a lot better than the one I poured in the rain. you're gonna enjoy it. And don't let anything I say put a damper on your patio. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


There's a tree right in the middle so I have to stand on one side or the other, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Thanks folks. Swelling way down, slept good. Considering, I am very grateful!! Lessons in everything!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

I got my flu shot for the year on Tuesday, 9/27/20.
Man my arm has hurting since then.
But, I'm glad I got it when I did.

Anyone else get their flu shot yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Herb G. said:


> I got my flu shot for the year on Tuesday, 9/27/20.
> Man my arm has hurting since then.
> But, I'm glad I got it when I did.
> 
> Anyone else get their flu shot yet?


Nope,I never get one.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm the same way, never get it, and never get the flue severely. Flue like symptoms sometimes but never full blown flue. I must have a pretty good immune system. I've worked right next to people that had h1n1 and still never got it. Just lucky? Dunno, but I don't trust the vaccine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

I will be getting mine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I got a flu shot several weeks ago. First time in probably 20 years. Wife brow beat me into. She has pneumonia and the new shingles shots on the to do list.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rob3232

Flu and shingles this week for us.


----------



## Wildthings

Get the shingles shot! I had the _*shingles *_back in January and I'm still going to get the shot just in case!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Was forced for years to get the flu shot while in the military, would still get the flu. Retired and haven’t gotten the shot in over a decade now and the only flu I have contracted was the swine flu (pretty nasty stuff) but there is/was no vaccine for that. No shot for me, carry on


----------



## Gdurfey

Had Shingles a couple of years ago and definitely don't want to wish that on anyone. Finally got the Shingrix shots and got my flu shot. Wife has to get them as she is a nurse and she said really important to have it this year. Yes, ma'am....


----------



## woodtickgreg

I pulled the forms off the concrete yesterday when I got home from work. Left them on for the week because it rained almost every day when I got home. Came out nice and has good water run off.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

I had a busy day in the kitchen yesterday. Our garden is pretty much done - a few peppers might still come in, but that would be it at this point.

Made and canned some Cowboy Candy (candied/pickled jalapenos) and also canned the leftover brine, which can be used in a future batch or as a marinade.
Got sauerkraut started - three 1/2 gallon mason jars off to ferment.
Started making giardiniera.
Canned cinnamon apples.
Started making apple scrap vinegar.

And then did some reorganizing in our basement storage room.

The kraut and vinegar are hanging out in the basement storage room now, where there's no windows, so it's easy to keep it out of the sunlight.





Oh, and also started making 4 pints of vanilla extract, which my wife is very excited for. This will take some time before it's ready - 6 to 12 months. Did two pints with vodka and two pints with bourbon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Goal for this weekend is to get all the camping gear out of the shop and put away for the winter so that this week I can get back to having something I haven't had in a while - shop time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Matt the canned stuff looks great. My Betty wants to do some vanilla too, we use a lot of it in our coffee. Still wrapping up my outside projects so I can get in the shop myself. Looking forward to some winter shop time. Some turning is on the to do list as well as a new workbench.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Matt, love to see the fermentation started. I had too much early cabbage, so made some kraut in half gallon jars earlier, but today am making large batches using two gallon crocks that will hold about 12# of shredded cabbage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

Starting to get cool. Pulled out my jeans to insure they fit. They did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

trc65 said:


> Matt, love to see the fermentation started. I had too much early cabbage, so made some kraut in half gallon jars earlier, but today am making large batches using two gallon crocks that will hold about 12# of shredded cabbage.



I'm going to kick off even more fermentation tomorrow. I've never brewed beer, or done anything of that sort, but have wanted to for some time. Well, we've got lots of honey right now, courtesy of a local beekeeper friend. Combine that with the 1 gallon glass jugs w/ airlocks my wife got me for my birthday, and tomorrow I'm filling them both up - a batch of mead and a batch of cyser and seeing how that goes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G.

For all you hunter types that think you've seen it all, please read on.

I have been watching the squirrels around here for the last few months.
Since I don't have much else to do, I watch the squirrels every chance I get.
I have seen squirrels bury acorns, & have another squirrel watch them from a distance.
As soon as the 1st squirrel buries that acorn & runs off, the 2nd squirrel will go right to that same spot, dig up that acorn, and eat it
on the spot.
Then again, some squirrels fake out the other ones by pretending to bury an acorn, then running off with it in their cheeks.
They watch the 2nd squirrel run over & go crazy trying to find that nut, only to come up empty handed.
The 1st squirrel will chatter & shake it's tail, laughing at the 2nd squirrel.
It's hilarious when I see that.

I've also seen young squirrels drop acorns on the road in front of my house, then let the cars run over them.
Once they drop enough acorns for a big meal, the run down & eat the crushed ones hit by the cars.
Pretty fricking smart if you ask me.

So, if you think squirrels are just dumb animals, think again.
Watch them if you get the chance.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> For all you hunter types that think you've seen it all, please read on.
> 
> I have been watching the squirrels around here for the last few months.
> Since I don't have much else to do, I watch the squirrels every chance I get.
> I have seen squirrels bury acorns, & have another squirrel watch them from a distance.
> As soon as the 1st squirrel buries that acorn & runs off, the 2nd squirrel will go right to that same spot, dig up that acorn, and eat it
> on the spot.
> Then again, some squirrels fake out the other ones by pretending to bury an acorn, then running off with it in their cheeks.
> They watch the 2nd squirrel run over & go crazy trying to find that nut, only to come up empty handed.
> The 1st squirrel will chatter & shake it's tail, laughing at the 2nd squirrel.
> It's hilarious when I see that.
> 
> I've also seen young squirrels drop acorns on the road in front of my house, then let the cars run over them.
> Once they drop enough acorns for a big meal, the run down & eat the crushed ones hit by the cars.
> Pretty fricking smart if you ask me.
> 
> So, if you think squirrels are just dumb animals, thing again.
> Watch them if you get the chance.



There was a grove of mature white pines that had clear evidence of weevil damages many decades ago. This was not a prime spot for deer, but the bed of thick pine needles and warm afternoon sun was a welcome feeling to warm the bones and recall memories of my father and the men before me that watched these trees grow into the the canopy masters they became. This was a moment in time repeated year after year.

A red squirrel moved in, and did not approve of my presence. The scolding was constant, loud and unrelenting. Then it became physical. The squirrel started throwing pine cones at me. After being hit by the third, I moved to another large pine tree base. Not pleased, the squirrel moved to that tree using the highway of branches. In only a few moments, the cones started falling on me. How many will fall? After just a few Dozen, I decided to move on. The seasons moved on too, and small game opened again. What happened is not for print, as society has cut off the feet it once stood on, but I might share with some of you in person.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D

Mr. Peet said:


> There was a grove of mature white pines that had clear evidence of weevil damages many decades ago. This was not a prime spot for deer, but the bed of thick pine needles and warm afternoon sun was a welcome feeling to warm the bones and recall memories of my father and the men before me that watched these trees grow into the the canopy masters they became. This was a moment in time repeated year after year.
> 
> A red squirrel moved in, and did not approve of my presence. The scolding was constant, loud and unrelenting. Then it became physical. The squirrel started throwing pine cones at me. After being hit by the third, I moved to another large pine tree base. Not pleased, the squirrel moved to that tree using the highway of branches. In only a few moments, the cones started falling on me. How many will fall? After just a few Dozen, I decided to move on. The seasons moved on too, and small game opened again. What happened is not for print, as society has cut off the feet it once stood on, but I might share with some of you in person.


Cool story, although I don’t understand the ending. Lol. Squirrels do some interesting things.


----------



## Herb G.

Ray D said:


> Cool story, although I don’t understand the ending. Lol. Squirrels do some interesting things.


+1. I don't get the connection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Herb G. said:


> +1. I don't get the connection.


It could be he shot it and ate it when Squirrel season opened.......... Just a guess.... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Nubsnstubs said:


> It could be he shot it and ate it when Squirrel season opened.......... Just a guess.... Jerry (in Tucson)


And in today’s society you might offend someone by saying that and we don’t want to risk that

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Last night I got some more fermentation started. Small batches of mead and cyser going. First time trying either - my wife bought the vessels for me for my birthday.

So, here's the whole line up of what's in the process of fermentation right now. Once the kraut is done, I'm going to give making kimchi a try as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65

Sprung said:


> Last night I got some more fermentation started. Small batches of mead and cyser going. First time trying either - my wife bought the vessels for me for my birthday.
> 
> So, here's the whole line up of what's in the process of fermentation right now. Once the kraut is done, I'm going to give making kimchi a try as well.



Love kimchi! I'll be getting some going in the next week or so. My daikon radishes and Chinese cabbage are finally ready to be picked, just have to find some time.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well it wasn't my day but the last two weeks. Went on an elk hunting trip to Wyoming. It was me, another officer (Jim) who is getting ready to retire, his son(Josh) and a (due to cancer) retired officer (Randy). Jim, Josh and I made a pact that the first elk was Randy's. The weather was hot and kept the elk in the timber until after dark and back in before sunrise. We found a herd of elk on the edge of town where you can't hunt. Had 6 BIG bulls in it. Also saw two nice muley bucks in town horning a tree in a yard. Hunted for a few days on some easy ground for Randy and never seen anything. We had been talking with a warden from there for a while and he went with us a couple days. On Saturday evening, we started a STEEP climb and Randy was having a hard time. When we got to the top of the ridge it sort of flattened out. In about 200 yards, Josh said bull elk. We got Randy ready and it walked out at about 125 yards. He dropped it with one shot. I swear it was sent from God. If no one has ever quartered one up and carried it out, let me tell you it's freakin rough! But it was worth it! We hunted several more days and no more elk. I did have a few muleys and a moose walk within 50 yards of me though. The moose was absolutely amazing. We got to stay a night in a Wyoming game department cabin in the mountain one night. Ended up coming home with my tag but I got to see some beautiful country and have some great memories. I got to see antelope, mule deer, moose, cinnamon phase black bear and bighorn sheep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Thanks for posting, Eric. I know what you mean about elk in town. Where I hunt, near a small settlement called Nutrioso?, there is a herd of about 2-300 elk hanging out during the night eating, and then during the day, they turn into trees, or just plain vanish off the face of the earth until nightfall. 
If this hunt was in Arizona, you guys did better than the state odds. I believe it's running at 10% draw success, and the same for a successful hunt. Fortunately, I'm running at 75% success on both. 
If you ever think you want to hunt in Arizona, I'll guide you for free......Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Eric Rorabaugh , prayers answered for sure!!! Glad Randy could make it and get one. My buddy and his son are up right now and fighting the same conditions as well as a valley full of smoke!!! The big fire is to their east, that is not an issue but am afraid the fire on the Wyoming border is pouring smoke into the basin they are on the edge of. One buddy that went archery hunting saw a few, but nothing he was after. The other buddy archery hunting didn’t even see anything. He did help 3 kids in a special program get 3 antelope, but again tough due to drought.

As for town elk, go golfing in Estes Park, you will see no less than a dozen trophy elk at any given time. Ugh...... glad you got to see what you did Eric.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So, my day at the mouse condo. I hate hanging sheets of siding by myself. I may have to re do all three sheets even though I pulled the shed a bit straighter. Just not even..... I know, just a shed. Ankle held up pretty well, no ladders today. Reinforced the corners as well. Only thing I don’t care for in the bones of the shed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

@Eric Rorabaugh I'm in that elk quarter out club with you and yes it's tough!! Congrats on a great trip. The sights and memories are well worth the hard effort put into those western trips. I did it from 1994 to 2008. Killed 1 raghorn bull elk. We had a young man stop by camp one day and asked for elk getting his bull out. He parked his truck at a switchback on the road going up and out of a creek drainage. Walked out 40 yards and sat on a stump. A nice bull came up out of the creek and he shot it at 60 yds, thru the lungs. It turned and bailed over the edge. It took 5 of us 2 trips straight up and down to get it out. I mean straight up and down. Had to grab trees to pull yourself up. He didn't even say thanks and left.. Oh well. That same trip my buddy killed a nice 5 pointer on the top at 11,000 foot. We got the Honda 250cc to it and loaded the quartered meat on it and he had to walk it out about a mile back to the truck. It didn't have enough power at that elevation to carry the elk and him both.

See! Memories!! Even not killing anything the hunts are something you can recall to exact details in a moment. Got a sec. Lemme tell you about "HeMan" Ken getting knocked off that crazy horse by a tree limb...or about that Spruce grouse I killed with a rock..........well maybe next time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

One more note.. here's the little bull I killed in Colorado. Notice the blue ribbon hanging on him. 1st Place at the Texas State Taxidermy Competition. Also took the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation for best elk in the show. There were 8 elk entered, all monsters except for one. hehe I was proud of that one. Wish I had better pictures

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Funny you say that about the spruce grouse and rock. We saw several. I asked Jason (WY warden) about it. I said I wish I had a license and a shotgun, I'd love to try one. Especially if they are as good as the ruffed grouse here at home. He said huh shotgun, rock works just as good! He was telling us that a lot of people kill them with rocks. Crazy. Tell the story!!! And yeah even though I didn't harvest an animal, the memories, the scenery and the stories (too many to type here) will always be with me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'd be happy with that elk!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Last night I got some more fermentation started. Small batches of mead and cyser going. First time trying either - my wife bought the vessels for me for my birthday.
> 
> So, here's the whole line up of what's in the process of fermentation right now. Once the kraut is done, I'm going to give making kimchi a try as well.
> 
> View attachment 194461


Nice! Did you have a way to take a gravity reading before you started the mead?


----------



## Ray D

Great story @Eric Rorabaugh ....glad you were able to get it done for your buddy Randy. You made some lasting memories and seen some beautiful country. Cool photos for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Funny you say that about the spruce grouse and rock. We saw several. I asked Jason (WY warden) about it. I said I wish I had a license and a shotgun, I'd love to try one. Especially if they are as good as the ruffed grouse here at home. He said huh shotgun, rock works just as good! He was telling us that a lot of people kill them with rocks. Crazy. Tell the story!!! And yeah even though I didn't harvest an animal, the memories, the scenery and the stories (too many to type here) will always be with me.



My former buddy carried a 22 pistol for the grouse......always heard a rock would work.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Not my day, but this is pretty funny. Glad no one was hurt.....





............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Just a little more progress on the mouse condo. But enough siding is off that I need to get some on. Also got rid of the front cover and started a quick workbench for other shed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Nice! Did you have a way to take a gravity reading before you started the mead?



I did not, unfortunately. That is something I will eventually purchase though.


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> I did not, unfortunately. That is something I will eventually purchase though.


I use a refractometer over a hydrometer. They are cheap and easy to use. How much honey per gallon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> I use a refractometer over a hydrometer. They are cheap and easy to use. How much honey per gallon?



I should write down how much I used before I forget! I did 2lbs in the cyser and 3lbs in the mead - that's what the recipes I used called for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Hotter than in Smashville! @Tony, the yellow shrub b!coming is that esperenza?


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> I should write down how much I used before I forget! I did 2lbs in the cyser and 3lbs in the mead - that's what the recipes I used called for.


Nice! With 3lbs and lalvin kv1 1116 yeast my last batches have been around 14 percent ABV.


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Nice! With 3lbs and lalvin kv1 1116 yeast my last batches have been around 14 percent ABV.



Nice!

I'm using Lalvin 71B, as that's what the recipe I used for the mead mentioned. This is my first time trying to brew/ferment anything, so I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm using Lalvin 71B, as that's what the recipe I used for the mead mentioned. This is my first time trying to brew/ferment anything, so I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out.


71B is a popular yeast also. Just be patient and sanitize the crap outta everything! I got 4 batches rolling right now let me know if ya need any help!


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> 71B is a popular yeast also. Just be patient and sanitize the crap outta everything! I got 4 batches rolling right now let me know if ya need any help!



Thanks! I'll definitely ask if I have any questions. And, yup, everything got sanitized well - no desire to have to waste 5lbs of honey or a gallon of cider!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> Not my day, but this is pretty funny. Glad no one was hurt.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............. Jerry (in Tucson)



So many fail to read the bark and see included bark. The Bradford and Callery pear are often a challenge. I have got in the habit of ratchet strapping the main stem to itself and having a secondary bull rope, depending on tree size. Good post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice fall day here today, sunny  and a little cool, my kind of weather. Kinda took it easy today, slept in because I needed the rest, been under a lot of stress lately and just needed some down time. So after coffee and laying in bed for the morning I ng I mowed the lawn and mulched up the leaves. Then I finished up the electrical in the garage, I now have a lighting circuit. Ill be hanging some l.e.d's pretty soon. Only thing left to do as far as electrical in the garage is I need to wire up one more 220 outlet so I can backfeed the generator to the house if need be. Its nice in a power outage to be able to shut the main off in the house and be able to leave the generator running in the garage to power the fridge, lights and heat or ac.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Mouse condos, part 23?...... asked for some help today and a good friend joined me and we knocked out a bunch. Corrected the first three pieces of siding, braced the last corner, and covered 3/4 of shed except for the door. Back of shed will be tough due to difficulty Of placing the ladder. Oh well. Figure it out somehow, hopefully without falling. Will go back up sun but it will be an easier day...... will post pictures from my phone in a moment.













my buddy Bill sure is trusting. My wife just can’t accept this is a very practical way to do this instead of a ladder!







we even jacked the shed up to get the old timbers out of the dirt and to save the bottom of the new siding. Need to add more supports under it, that’s going to be a job. Then critter proof it, I think I just made another ty of condo if I’m not careful.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Herb G.

Remember awhile back when I posted about watching squirrels? 
(https://woodbarter.com/threads/hows-your-day-been.1401/page-363#post-598942)
Anyway, I have watched these little suckers fatten up like no tomo.
They have gone from toilet paper roll size to big, fat squirrels in less than 2 months.
Those acorns must be full of fat & protein, because these little rascals have grown like crazy.

They are steady eating those acorns and there's no stopping them.
It's my hope they make it thru the thin months ahead.
Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> Remember awhile back when I posted about watching squirrels?
> (https://woodbarter.com/threads/hows-your-day-been.1401/page-363#post-598942)
> Anyway, I have watched these little suckers fatten up like no tomo.
> They have gone from toilet paper roll size to big, fat squirrels in less than 2 months.
> Those acorns must be full of fat & protein, because these little rascals have grown like crazy.
> 
> They are steady eating those acorns and there's no stopping them.
> It's my hope they make it thru the thin months ahead.
> Thanks for reading.



At what point do you start putting them in the freezer..?..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

@Herb G.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

Mr. Peet said:


> At what point do you start putting them in the freezer..?..


That's about as funny as a heart attack.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> That's about as funny as a heart attack.



Was a serious question and not meant to cause issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

They some GOOD eatin!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> They some GOOD eatin!


We need a couple good freezes to knock the bugs off em and I'll be knocking the fur off em! Love some fried squirrel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Quick trip to the mountains to get the final panels off the mouse condo. Hopefully get them replaced Saturday. Gorgeous evening, hopefully a wet storm is heading our direction Sunday evening. Denise is worried about me and ladders after my fall. Well, will be on it this weekend. Just don’t tell her. 

By the way, used a sledgehammer to knock panels off. Worked out some frustration from work today.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

When one door closes another door opens. So this is a new chapter in my employment life. I finally landed the kind of truck driving job I have been looking for. It's all local and home everyday. It was starting at over $5 an hour more than I am making now. Its regular semi dry van work so it gets me off the flatbed so I wont have to endure another winter outdoors in the elements throwing chains and tarps. I quit my old job yesterday, I start fresh on Monday. I'm taking a little time off to decompress and clear my head. My new supervisor sent me a text this morning and said everyone got a raise today, including me because business is booming, first time I ever got a raise before I even started the job, lol. So now starting pay is over $6 an hour more. I'm super excited about this new driving position. I'll be in training for a week, then I'll get my own assigned truck, uniforms after 90 days and another raise, great medical benafits too. I'm so relieved.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , Greg, know you have been wanting a change for a long time. Great stuff buddy!!!! Wow!!!!!! A raise before you start. Now that is some type of good day!!!!!!!! As you decompress, go make some wood shavings!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So, the rest of the story. The sledgehammer therapy last night was great!!!!!! Sore this morning; the old tendonitis really flared up swinging that thing. And I was swinging it last from my knees in that dirty loft!! My home office is out at Hill AFB Utah. Over the last couple of days I have had the pleasure of being told how I am not doing my job properly by a person that has no clue as to what my team of 100 do out here in Colorado. But, he was going to come in and discuss all of this with my customers...……. Oh fun. Finally got it shut down this morning and we will have the opportunity to educate him. And then he can stay in his swim lane!!! Ugh, so much wasted energy.

I went ahead and added this but I want to say one more thing: I was so uplifted this morning by @woodtickgreg 's news; that I have a really good smile on my face. This community means a lot to me; and I think more every day. Thanks everyone.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> As you decompress, go make some wood shavings!!!


I plan to at some point over the weekend, gotta get in the shop! I need to put some stuff away and throw a chunk on the lathe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

Mr. Peet said:


> Was a serious question and not meant to cause issue.


I know my friend. I was busting yer chops.
I don't eat squirrels, and I can't hunt them here anyway.
Residential area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Decades ago, was up in Delaware for an in-laws wedding. They all knew we were from the South - the best man and I wore cowboy boots and hats with our tux. Anyways was getting a little tired of all the south put-downs. Asked the elderly aunt of the bride for a dance. They had a 4-piece string ensemble that knew a few 2-step songs if you asked real politely - that was a hoot! 2-step on the cello! Apparently I had gotten a spot on my jacket and she noticed it. Like I said I was a little tired of the up-noses and I mentioned something about squirrel grease. She brightened up and gave me a big smile and said - we eat squirrels in New Hampshire too! Made my night!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Greg, your story made my day too. Great news.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Herb G. said:


> I know my friend. I was busting yer chops.
> I don't eat squirrels, and I can't hunt them here anyway.
> Residential area.



The real squirrel hugger here is @Tom Smart bye.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

BTW, what does squirrel taste like? And please don't say chicken.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Maverick

Herb G. said:


> BTW, what does squirrel taste like? And please don't say chicken.



HAHA, reminds me of when I was in college at Baylor (a hundred years ago), one of my best friends and I had gone frog gigging and had scored several big bull frogs. We were at his apartment cooking up the legs when one of our female friends dropped by and lets just say she was disgusted by what we were doing. Of course we were trying to get her to take a bite and told her it tasted just like chicken. Her response was classic as she screams...."Then why don't you just eat a damn chicken". I am not sure I could have laughed any harder. Good times.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> The real squirrel hugger here is @Tom Smart bye.....


Bumper crop of walnuts = bumper crop of tree rats this year. I need more 20 gauge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Pellet gun works good for those yard tree rats

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

410 is the lightest thing I’ve got. Used that at first but the lifter broke in it and it costs more to fix it than the gun is worth. Hence the 20 gauge. I leave the tree rats out for the foxes and that big fat raccoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Anybody want a debate in your backyard? I don't - It's happening 6 blocks from the house and all kind of road closings. I might have to camp out here at the office tonight. One interstate is backed up at least 20 miles - don't know about the other 2 interstates. Some of the other roads are backed up badly - even the one I was going to use. Unfortunately Google maps and Waze are rerouting everybody down my "secret" ways home. Oh well!!! Kinda reminds me back when I worked near the airport and Gore was in office.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good to hear Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Herb G. said:


> BTW, what does squirrel taste like? And please don't say chicken.


I'd describe it as similar to rabbit in texture and taste, although squirrel is always tougher. The flavor IMO is a little "spicier", or stronger than rabbit, but is not objectional in any way. I always made stew with mine to give the meat a longer time to cook and tenderize.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> I'd describe it as similar to rabbit in texture and taste, although squirrel is always tougher. The flavor IMO is a little "spicier", or stronger than rabbit, but is not objectional in any way. I always made stew with mine to give the meat a longer time to cook and tederize.


I would say it's comparable to the thighs off a Bald Eagle or maybe even the backstraps from the Spotted Owl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> BTW, what does squirrel taste like? And please don't say chicken.



So you don't like chicken either....guess you would not like squirrel then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> I would say it's comparable to the thighs off a Bald Eagle or maybe even the backstraps from the Spotted Owl


For years I've been saying when people ask, "what does it taste like?, my answer was usually , "Kinda like Golden Eagle", or some other protected animal. Usuasll the question was posed by a bleeding heart animal rights person, and their reactions were pretty humorous....... @Wildthings, Barry, you beat me to it. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Tastes and smells better than possum, not as wormy as jackrabbit, more like cottontail and has more meat and less stringy than a rattlesnake! Now the ones around my place are pretty special - they feed on figs, tomatoes, pears, apples, bird feed, and hot peppers (including bhut jolokia and Carolina Reapers). They oughta be quite tasty!


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> I would say it's comparable to the thighs off a Bald Eagle or maybe even the backstraps from the Spotted Owl


Is that with or w/O spotted owl helper?


----------



## Wildthings

Mike1950 said:


> Is that with or w/O spotted owl helper?


Oh by all means with!! Without it it's unpalatable?


----------



## Gdurfey

I totally believe in PETA...…...everything goes better with gravy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

Ugggh it begins. Very early......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I want it!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I want it!!!


YOU can have it........... just destroyed one side of 2 maple trees over greenhouse. My mountain ash- 20' tall are now 7' tall. all that wet snow on trees with leaf's still on is not good. we still have power but son does not. I spent an hour with neighbor cleaning my maples out of street.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea the leaves and snow make for a bad combination!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> YOU can have it........... just destroyed one side of 2 maple trees over greenhouse. My mountain ash- 20' tall are now 7' tall. all that wet snow on trees with leaf's still on is not good. we still have power but son does not. I spent an hour with neighbor cleaning my maples out of street.



Will any snow make it over the mountains to help cool the fires? Our leaves have been down some time. Only the oaks and non-natives still have leaves...and I think the beech trees as well. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I want it!!!



Took 4 hours to clean out 3 snowmobiles and get them primed for snow. Had 3 mouse condos in one sled and 1 per each other sled. Clutch on the 521 Formula 1 was not engaging. WD 40 in all directions and a hour later it was working. Not sure if I actually lubed something or not, but working now. Going to use 2 truck caps as make shift shed / sled-port. Pictures, didn't take any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Will any snow make it over the mountains to help cool the fires? Our leaves have been down some time. Only the oaks and non-natives still have leaves...and I think the beech trees as well. Good luck.



yes, bad day today but have not heard specifics. Warm and windy again ahead of that storm but they are predicting up to 2 feet right where they need it. On the verge of losing Estes Park on the east side of Rocky Mtn National Park and Grand Lake on the west. Heard buildings have been lost in the Park, am guessing at least the west entrance visitor center, but only a guess. No matter, horrible, just like west coast.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Last year my brother lived just to the west of Kremmling and had another home his son lived in in Grand Lake. Both families have relocated to Vermont this year and sold both of those homes. Both of those homes have been burned down

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> Last year my brother lived just to the west of Kremmling and had another home his son lived in in Grand Lake. Both families have relocated to Vermont this year and sold both of those homes. Both of those homes have been burned down


I hate the maps I have been looking at, had no idea the fires where as far west of Kremmling. Gee.........glad they didn’t have to deal with it, but I still bet they feel for the folks


----------



## Gdurfey

More work on the mouse condo. Wish I were this dedicated with my shop time. May get some tomorrow with the storm coming in. Anyway, got my door hung, built basic frame at home. Also repaired a spot on the roof. Needs to be stripped, but oh well, project for later. Back side still wide open.....but it looks all closed in. Hope I don’t get too much snow.

will edit in a moment and get a picture or two.

oh, speaking of squirrels, I put some dried corn out. I love our little Aberts squirrels. They are jet black. Hoping to get pictures now.


----------



## Wildthings

year before last they had to evacuate the Kremmling house for 5 days and live with their son due to a fire that came from the west by Red Dirt Reservoir. It was contained before getting to their area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo

Ice storm has the city and a good chunk of the state on lockdown. The office is closed, daycare is closed, and the freezing rain won’t stop. We built the kids’ (3 and 1) first blanket fort, and now I am introducing my daughter (3) to the original Ducktales cartoon. It’s not easy being cooped up inside, especially when power keeps going in and out, but it is turning out to be a pretty good day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

Hope it stops before those trees bow / break!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I have mentioned my work dilemmas in this forum. Just got through entertaining a couple of bosses from the home office this week. Decompressing and taking a little time for myself, I stopped at Panda Express and got the funniest fortune of all time given my situation: “you are next in line for a promotion “. Yes, I still have at least some of my sense of humor left

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well first week on the new job was a bit of a challenge but ended well. It wasn't the driving, I got that, bumping docks in tight spaces with a 53' trailer isn't a problem for me. Its the paperwork! Hy crap there's a ton of it, im getting it but ill be making mistakes for awhile, they expect that. Everyone does it, it all becomes routine after awhile. Good thing is its 9 to 10 hour days m- f with weekends off. So the paychecks will be good and I'll still have a life. Its also much easier on my body not throwing chains and tarps anymore. I do use a pallet jack a lot but thats still easier than throwing chains. I'm gonna like this job.  Another thing is everyone seems genuinely happy and pleasant. Not complete misery like the last job where everyone hated their job. Im on my own as a solo driver next week so it'll still be a challenge with the paperwork for awhile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I was mowing my lawn and then the batteries went dead because one of my chargers crapped out. So while I was waiting for them to charge I installed a new cell phone mount on my motorcycle. Now I have Google maps GPS at my disposal. This is a really nice phone mount for $20. I can put my phone in it with one hand and it holds securely, even has a lock switch on the back so it can't open accidentally. No rubber or silicone bands to fiddle with and all the buttons on the phone can be accessed.








Well the batteries for the mower should be charged now so I can finish grinding up the leaves and then maybe get some shop time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Had a 16" diameter peach cot in back yard. A big crotch broke off and the rest of tree was so weighted with snow it slowly fell over uprooting stump. Ended up resting on fence. No damage. Good news is we were going to cut it down

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

today I broke another Timber Wolf band saw blade. That's 2 in about 2 hours actual band saw time. I decided I would put on the carbide blade I just got back in replacement for the one that had missing teeth. I looked carefully at the seam, and noticed a line where the 2 ends come together. I didn't think a welding seam would be visible. Take a look and let me know what you guys think. 

 

I guess I'll have to put on my last TW blade and hope for the best. That Ironwood and Cat Claw I have will just have to wait until I find out what's up with the carbide blade......... ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'd bet that blade will break right at that seam. Broken blades can be re welded. We used to do it all the time in a tool and die shop. We would tig weld them and then grind them smooth with a fine disc and a right angle grinder. Stronger than new.


----------



## Gdurfey

Great weekend. Mouse condo all closed in and dumpster full. Whipped again!!












still need to trim it out, paint, etc but am very pleased. Di think I would end up doing this and given the price of options I know this was the right thing to do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Garry, that dumpster is a long way from being full. Cmon, Man, fill it. .... ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> Great weekend. Mouse condo all closed in and dumpster full. Whipped again!!
> 
> View attachment 195558
> 
> View attachment 195559
> 
> View attachment 195560
> still need to trim it out, paint, etc but am very pleased. Di think I would end up doing this and given the price of options I know this was the right thing to do.


You are coming along, Garry. How soon before you start building your house? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nubsnstubs said:


> Garry, that dumpster is a long way from being full. Cmon, Man, fill it. .... ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


We were actually in it yesterday reorganizing it and making room. We actually got what we needed to in it and the company doesn’t want stuff sticking out due to ripping the cover.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Great weekend. Mouse condo all closed in and dumpster full. Whipped again!!
> 
> View attachment 195558
> 
> View attachment 195559
> 
> View attachment 195560
> still need to trim it out, paint, etc but am very pleased. Di think I would end up doing this and given the price of options I know this was the right thing to do.



So the dumpster photo makes me wonder...must be an area thing. Looks like most of that would have been weekend camp fires for us. Or do you store camp fire supplies in the dumpster?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> So the dumpster photo makes me wonder...must be an area thing. Looks like most of that would have been weekend camp fires for us. Or do you store camp fire supplies in the dumpster?


I would have loved a bonfire, but.......didn’t want to wait until spring. And, there are so many fire bans in a good year, I have lots of wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> We were actually in it yesterday reorganizing it and making room. We actually got what we needed to in it and* the company doesn’t want stuff sticking out due to ripping the cover*.


Ok, so half full dumpsters are going to be in our future??At least it will keep the cash flow coming in for them........Jerry


----------



## trc65

Now that you have the mouse condo closed in, I hope you left them some nice tasty treats filled with warfarin!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Ran up to the property to talk to an excavator and discuss a basis for a septic system bid. Had enough time to pile on a bit more trash and finish up a simple bench. Need something to clutter..... so I can complain I don’t even have room to work on my chainsaw. Nice evening for 2 November

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

well, messed up using my phone, double post. Just ignore this one.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Standing in line waiting for the polls to open. Gotta vote then go to work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Voting done, home getting ready for work now. I was no.7 in line, when I was done the line was probably 50 to 100.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Herb G.

I voted last month. No line at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Voted this morning. In n out...3 minutes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Voted last week. easy peasy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

Voted in person this past Friday. No line... in and out in under 10 and received a confirmation text that my vote was counted. My wife is partially handicapped and was concerned about a possible line, so I dropped her vote in the drop box and received a confirming text on hers as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

We mailed ours in a few weeks ago and got confirmation of receipt from the voter services office about a week after mailing. It actually was pretty well controlled here in PA. We had to apply for ballots and give them our driver's license number. They created and sent our ballets with unique barcode numbers that were linked to our driver's license information. We filled out our ballots and returned them with our signatures which they then cross checked with the database and then sent us a confirmation of ballot acceptance. What bothers me is that the courts are now going to allow late ballots to be submitted within 3 days without any date stamp showing it was mailed by today or a comparison of signatures required. That is where the ballot fraud will happen if the Supreme Court doesn't overrule the state court.


----------



## Gdurfey

One of the reasons (there are many) that I liked the show and movie Maverick are the lines that start out with "....my pappy used to say...….." Well, my dad really only had 2 sayings; but one of them is haunting me today: "I told you there would be days like this...…." Yep, got a day that won't stop. And gee, I was interrupted from finishing this. I have an employee that was exposed and we are dealing with that. She has not been in the office since Friday, so hopefully we are okay on this one as far as spread goes. However, two visitors from the home office in Utah have now tested positive and this may hit all of my supervisors and possibly even further spread from there. Guess I get to pack up my computer tonight and work from home for the next 14 days potentially. Ugh...….and several folks (my 6 supervisors that report to me) are already irate we even had visitors. 

Stay safe folks. As stated on here before; a lot of thoughts and views; some of which are wrong or misinterpreted, some are right and sometimes we just can't tell. I just want all of you to be safe and be typing out funny stuff and creating wonderful things for a long time to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## William Tanner

Washington has been voting by mail for years. Pretty handy and returned them the next day. Will watch the tube tonight to see if I got any right.


----------



## William Tanner

Enjoyed your post Garry. My group has been working remotely for about eight months. Left my cave and journeyed to the headquarters building. A day and a half later one individual I was meeting with came down with the virus. The wife and I got tested Saturday and Monday the results showed negative for both of us. Back to the cave. This is nuts.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> Enjoyed your post Garry. My group has been working remotely for about eight months. Left my cave and journeyed to the headquarters building. A day and a half later one individual I was meeting with came down with the virus. The wife and I got tested Saturday and Monday the results showed negative for both of us. Back to the cave. This is nuts.



Bill, our building opened up to 66% occupancy but reduced back down to 33% this week. I was conflicted about the visitors. I need my newly named boss to see the operations, yet there is risk. Both Utah and Colorado numbers are increasing. However, other visitors insisted they had to come over......to tell me how to do things my teams have been successful at for 20 years. It was these uninvited guests that have tested positive. Either way, will just wait and see.

best wishes out there. This is tough.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The new job is going better, getting a hang of all the paperwork and its starting to get more routine. All the people there seem to be genuinely happy and friendly, that's such a relief compared to what I came from. The only bad thing is my shift time and that's not going to change. I dont start until 10:00 and work till finished usually 7 to 8 oclock. So it's kinda like an afternoon shift, Betty and I see each other in the mornings, she's usually in bed by the time I get home. It works for me because I hated getting up at 3 am to get ready for work. Only bad thing is shop time is weekends only now. But the paycheck I get this week should make it all worth while, lol, plus it's an easier job. Just an adjustment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Our Turning Club did a video demo with Jeff Hornung, The Walnut Log Studio. Very interesting. Missed the turning portion of the demo, but the finishing portion was really neat. Makes wood look like pottery. I can see doing the techniqu on the bottom, will have to play around with it. Link is: https://www.thewalnutlog.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I put the top case trunk back on my beemer for the fall /winter. I wear a full face helmet in the cooler weather and it won't fit in the side bags with my other work stuff. I still ride to work even with Temps in the 30s and 40s. 





I just like the way the bike looks without the top case. But Betty is more comfortable with the top case on to lean back against. It does provide at more space to carry stuff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Such a nice ride Greg. I got mine out long enough to get gas and Sta-bil. Not winterizing it but also don’t plan on putting regular miles on it either. 

Also played with the wood tools and smoked a Turkey breast. 

Also needed a longer drill bit for those cheese boards

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I used to have a wing like yours Gary, great bike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

And the results: 3 cheese slicer cutting boards ready to finish. Only ruined 2..... just dumb little mistakes. One could be saved with the small kit. Just scraps, wanted to jump into a project on my day off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Gdurfey said:


> And the results: 3 cheese slicer cutting boards ready to finish. Only ruined 2..... just dumb little mistakes. One could be saved with the small kit. Just scraps, wanted to jump into a project on my day off.
> 
> View attachment 195984


I made a few of these yesterday. One turned out to be “left handed”. Seems that doesn’t work.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Tom Smart said:


> I made a few of these yesterday. One turned out to be “left handed”. Seems that doesn’t work.



that was exactly what I did......forgot to flip the board before I did my saw groove

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Gdurfey said:


> that was exactly what I did......forgot to flip the board before I did my saw groove


Yup

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Koa




Zebra Wood/Curly Maple

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Tom Smart said:


> Koa
> View attachment 195993
> 
> Zebra Wood/Curly Maple
> View attachment 195992



thanks for showing me great examples!


----------



## Gdurfey

Tom Smart said:


> Koa
> View attachment 195993
> 
> Zebra Wood/Curly Maple
> View attachment 195992



tom and @Tony, do y’all do any special finishing in the cutter groove? I know an oil finish will run into the slot, just wondering if you do something special. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gdurfey

Do any of you get distracted while working one project and you just can’t ignore ????









sanding my cheese boards, put a little walnut oil on the back of one in the top picture for curiosity.




small piece of aspen. My second “half log” turn, the first is ....well, am learning. 6 or 7 inches in diameter. It had been si on the lathe, needed a break from sanding and low and behold a bowl gouge left into my hand as I walked by.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Gdurfey said:


> tom and @Tony, do y’all do any special finishing in the cutter groove? I know an oil finish will run into the slot, just wondering if you do something special. Thanks in advance.


I do not Garry. I use walnut oil and, as you suggest, some will find its way in the groove. After the walnut oil dries I put a light coat of mineral oil/beeswax that I mix up in about a 1/3 beeswax, 2/3 mineral oil ratio.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Tom Smart said:


> I do not Garry. I use walnut oil and, as you suggest, some will find its way in the groove. After the walnut oil dries I put a light coat of mineral oil/beeswax that I mix up in about a 1/3 beeswax, 2/3 mineral oil ratio.



I have also learned to not drill the hole in the middle, needs to be offset just a bit in my opinion. That or I misread the directions. I’m a slow learner.....


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> tom and @Tony, do y’all do any special finishing in the cutter groove? I know an oil finish will run into the slot, just wondering if you do something special. Thanks in advance.



I don't do anything special to it either. I also use a mineral oil/beeswax mix, just make sure to get some in there. I don't drill the hole in the middle either. I cut a slanted groove on the TS, use a little jig to angle it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sent Doc some curly white ash the wife had split on the wood splitter a year or so ago. She set it aside knowing I would want it for something. Doc made it into a pepper mill and sent it last week. We surprised her today, on her birthday with it. Her joy made my day. Thanks David.

We have had a glass of pepper corns for many years, from friends who have passed. Their son was just tossing it, so we took it. The mill will help bring things full circle.

However, peanut butter frosting often helps make everything better...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey

So, day started up at the property laying a floor over the old. Hopefully this will reinforce the floor and I will tie it to the beams. It gets painted Wednesday as we have a warm snap. 

Got a second estimate on a septic system and a little greeting of snow unexpectedly. Then back home to these other shenanigans.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Mr. Peet said:


> Sent Doc some curly white ash the wife had split on the wood splitter a year or so ago. She set it aside knowing I would want it for something. Doc made it into a pepper mill and sent it last week. We surprised her today, on her birthday with it. Her joy made my day. Thanks David.
> 
> We have had a glass of pepper corns for many years, from friends who have passed. Their son was just tossing it, so we took it. The mill will help bring things full circle.
> 
> However, peanut butter frosting often helps make everything better...



Cool looking mill! Your wife has a good eye for nice pieces of wood. Glad you'll be able to enjoy the peppercorns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

A great afternoon for the middle of November. Almost 70 at home, 60 up in the mountains at the new place. Wanted to get a little painting done on the new shed floor and a temp wall i installed to try to keep some snow out of the lean to on the side of the other shed.

will return tomorrow afternoon and unload my cargo trailer into the shed and call it done for the year. I might get to start on the trim before spring. But if I don’t, no sleep lost. 

Will post pictures from the phone in a few moments. Hope everyone had a great day.








Don’t you just love leftover paint.........

Then, I love Mother Nature!! On the way home just down from the property, I saw a victory stroll. Amazing how a fox can nab a squirrel.......lost one of the black Aberts but that is nature.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hey Gary, what's the dirt bike, is it a Honda xr?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> A great afternoon for the middle of November. Almost 70 at home, 60 up in the mountains at the new place. Wanted to get a little painting done on the new shed floor and a temp wall i installed to try to keep some snow out of the lean to on the side of the other shed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196322



Thought it was a baby triceratops...

We had snow most of the day, but in the mid 30's by mid-day so little accumulation. Shed is good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Hey Gary, what's the dirt bike, is it a Honda xr?


83 XL350R; the dual sport version. This is the one with the dual carb. Knock on wood, it has kept running. Will get a license plate on it next year, Ace Hardware in this little town where we are trying to build is about 2 miles away. Perfect to run down and get that box of screws......

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

November 19th and 60 degrees today and will be again tomorrow, im back on the motorcycle 🏍 for a couple of days back and forth to work. I just thoroughly enjoy riding the bmw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Good deal Greg. How about riding weather on your day off?


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> November 19th and 60 degrees today and will be again tomorrow, im back on the motorcycle 🏍 for a couple of days back and forth to work. I just thoroughly enjoy riding the bmw.
> View attachment 196376




60??????

I hope you have a parka to wear!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> 60??????
> 
> I hope you have a parka to wear!


Dude I ride to work when its in the 40's, and sometimes even if its in the 30s if its going to warm up later in the day. I just love riding a bike.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

William Tanner said:


> Good deal Greg. How about riding weather on your day off?


Last couple weekends there just wasn't any time to ride, fall leaf cleanup and all. This weekend more of the same on Saturday and then its supposed to rain on Sunday. But Sunday I planned to get some shop time anyway.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

We were at 20 degrees this morning, near 40 for a high. Hope the warmth is coming east. I should get a new battery and start riding the 'Fatster' again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

We were at 70° today, with 30 mph SW winds. Hopefully you'll get some of the warmth by this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

79° here on the coast

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

Lately, I've been watching the sun go down while I'm on my deck. 
One day, I noticed a couple of high flying planes headed west & leaving contrails.
At sunset, the contrails turn bright pink, orange, and red.
It's really pretty to see them, and it takes my mind off things.

I realized the other day, I live right between 2 flight paths. One heads east, the other west.
I have noticed a lot of planes lately, and it gives me something to do while the sun sets.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> Lately, I've been watching the sun go down while I'm on my deck.
> One day, I noticed a couple of high flying planes headed west & leaving contrails.
> At sunset, the contrails turn bright pink, orange, and red.
> It's really pretty to see them, and it takes my mind off things.
> 
> I realized the other day, I live right between 2 flight paths. One heads east, the other west.
> I have noticed a lot of planes lately, and it gives me something to do while the sun sets.



Ever wonder why those trails are pink? Wonder what chemicals are hidden by the beauty of color? Wonder how much is re-fractal ice formation? Wonder how barometric pressure and prevailing win alter the vapor to possibly hint of weather to come. Or just be glad to still see and partake in life?


----------



## Herb G.

Mr. Peet said:


> Ever wonder why those trails are pink? Wonder what chemicals are hidden by the beauty of color? Wonder how much is re-fractal ice formation? Wonder how barometric pressure and prevailing win alter the vapor to possibly hint of weather to come. Or just be glad to still see and partake in life?


Did you ever get the feeling you're over *Anal*ytical?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> Did you ever get the feeling you're over *Anal*ytical?



Sure do, most often when reading literature from the Virginia and Maryland areas. Must be the negative DC influence.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

An incredible day NOT at the property. Don’t get me wrong, I lov our future home site, but it was nice to spend the weekend in the shop! See that post......

hope everyone is safe and well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Happy thanksgiving everyone. I pray all are safe and happy. As we have talked in numerous posts, this year is way different. As my wife is a nurse, this is one of her holidays to work, so no real big deal to not spend it with family. Missing family in general. 

Okay, back at property.......while wife sleeps from her night shift and another tonight. 

Now that the mouse condos buttoned up, I can start cleaning the property up, trimming up trees, cutting up trees that were already down, etc. And I took my buddy Kane with me. Anytime I put on my boots he expects to go. The other stayed home and slept with momma. 













cutting into this one downed tree I discovered incredible color so some of it had to come home. Will see what happens. 




Happy thanksgiving my Woodbarter family!! God bless all of you from me and Kane.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Back at ya brother!


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Back at ya brother!


Ditto what Greg said!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kind of a crappy pic because it was through the window of my work truck  as I was driving.
A dozen birds in the city, very cool to see.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Herb G.

woodtickgreg said:


> Kind of a crappy pic because it was through the window of my work truck  as I was driving.
> A dozen birds in the city, very cool to see.
> View attachment 197387View attachment 197388


Mmmmmm...dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Herb G. said:


> Mmmmmm...dinner.


My Betty said good thing it wasn't near Thanksgiving. Lol.


----------



## woodtickgreg

One of the cool things about being a trucker is I go to a lot of interesting places and see lots of cool things.
How about a dumpster full of reject stainless steel truck axles at Dana axle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I found out those are aluminum driveshafts for dodge rams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Met with the modular home company this afternoon to look at options and work up a start to an estimate. We changed floor plans to better suit our property and views but kept our size about the same. Will see how this phase comes out but I think we are finally on the way to our forever home. Denise is stressed but I think cautiously optimistic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay day, but just wanted to throw this conversation starter out there: can nachos be counted as salad. I mean, the wife is really all over me that it isn’t.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

You're really close, probably needs just a few black olives, a little more salsa and some green onions.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Actually, the argument to use with your wife, isn't that your whole plate is a salad, but rather that you've chosen to combine your side salad with the entree towards the ultimate goal of saving the environment by having to wash fewer dishes.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Okay day, but just wanted to throw this conversation starter out there: can nachos *be counted as salad*. I mean, the wife is really all over me that it isn’t.
> 
> View attachment 197750


NOT until you put mare jalapenos on there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

Adding peperoncini’s will push it across the line. Officially both a salad and nachos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

She said to get busy and get the decorations ups. Check that one off.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Okay day, but just wanted to throw this conversation starter out there: can nachos be counted as salad. I mean, the wife is really all over me that it isn’t.
> 
> View attachment 197750


It's a salad! No doubt! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Great day. Our precious boy turns 9 today, but of course I had to bring something home to his sister. I am so grateful he rescued us!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Herb G.

Well, I can tell you Win 10 sucks. I updated it yesterday on my computer & it took 4.5 hours to fully install.
I didn't think it would ever finish.
Naturally, you can't do squat on your computer while it's updating.
I hope this doesn't happen too often in the future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

I had a gentleman text me this morning wanting to know if I had a large bowl for sale. Just so happens...He stopped by in the afternoon and said the one pictured is exactly what he had in mind for his wife for Christmas. It was a done deal. In 2015, my wood turning buddy saw this tree being cut down in a neighboring city and he loaded up on wood. I have another blank larger that the one for this bowl and two roughed out bowls out of the same tree. I need to get those rough outs finished.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

William Tanner said:


> I had a gentleman text me this morning wanting to know if I had a large bowl for sale. Just so happens...He stopped by in the afternoon and said the one pictured is exactly what he had in mind for his wife for Christmas. It was a done deal. In 2015, my wood turning buddy saw this tree being cut down in a neighboring city and he loaded up on wood. I have another blank larger that the one for this bowl and two roughed out bowls out of the same tree. I need to get those rough outs finished.
> 
> View attachment 198242


Very nice, what is the species of the wood?


----------



## William Tanner

Greg, my buddy said according to the tree service that cut the tree down it is pagoda.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's beautiful, kinda looks like the grain in Catalpa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

I agree Greg. It has been a while but I’m positive it isn’t. The smell and the dust was different. I will revisit that experience on these two roughed out bowls. It won’t be right away. Working on more trees and a platter now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

We ran up to our property to get out of the house for a bit and let the dogs play. We also finished our snowman!!!!! Even turned his nose...... And our big boy loves to pick up sticks and prance around!! He won’t chase them or retrieve them, but he loves picking them up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> We ran up to our property to get out of the house for a bit and let the dogs play. We also finished our snowman!!!!! Even turned his nose...... And our big boy loves to pick up sticks and prance around!! He won’t chase them or retrieve them, but he loves picking them up.
> 
> View attachment 198425
> 
> View attachment 198426
> 
> View attachment 198427
> 
> View attachment 198428



Tired of the traditional snowman?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> Greg, my buddy said according to the tree service that cut the tree down it is pagoda.



@woodtickgreg 

Pagoda is a common name for 'Japanese scholar tree', _Styphnolobium japonicum_ (formally _Sophora japonicum_). Does that seem like a possibility Bill?


----------



## Mr. Peet

I lost my pager yesterday, still haven't found it. I'll be out $400+ if I'm found liable, which is likely.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Tired of the traditional snowman?


Good friend posted something similar......thanks!!


----------



## William Tanner

Mark, I think I recall looking it up once and that sounds familiar.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mr. Peet said:


> I lost my pager yesterday, still haven't found it. I'll be out $400+ if I'm found liable, which is likely.



Good news, found it when cleaning off the kitchen table. Was under my wife's pile of 'stuff'.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Jerry @Nubsnstubs made me a toolrest we talked about many entries ago and USPS finally came through.

Thanks so much Jerry, made my day!!! Plus, I can't believe the Woodbarter packing peanuts he through in. Will NOT take a picture of these, I don't want anybody envious this close to Christmas. Well, maybe...…….




Could copy this for ”What’s in the Mail” but wont.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Spent the day installing a new garage door opener in garage with vaulted ceiling. So not just a step or two on the ladder to install the new and remove old wiring, all the way to that step you are supposed to stay off. Up and down, up and down, over and over........

But, it is installed, and my knees are killing me. Still needs a little adjustment, it's holding too much pressure on the door with it all the way down, but it at least goes up and down now.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## William Tanner

I hate working on garage doors s#%’£

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

This was after I spent all yesterday afternoon on a ladder, working on the old one trying to get it to work. Finally gave up and bought a new one last night.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## William Tanner

Been going to make some corn bread for months. And my brother has been asking. We grew up on this stuff. No sugar so not sweet. Coarse and grainy. A Tennessee/Arkansas thing, it has to be.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yummy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> Been going to make some corn bread for months. And my brother has been asking. We grew up on this stuff. No sugar so not sweet. Coarse and grainy. A Tennessee/Arkansas thing, it has to be.
> 
> View attachment 198561
> 
> View attachment 198562


And texas, or at least my Texas. My ex-mother in law from Mississippi made sweet. Still liked it, but not the same! Mom would always make extra for me when she made stuffing. I didn’t care for stuffing, si I had cornbread with my turkey. Looks great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

I crumble it up in a glass and do a buttermilk pour over. This may cause some people to gag. My apologies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Cornbread and mush were holiday breakfast steadies for years, then they disappeared. The last decade, cornbread returned but is now a wet bottom bread with full corn kernels in the mix. Corn pudding has also made recent appearances. Topped with maple syrup and cinnamon if you like. Now I'm hungry again...Thanks Bill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Life is good right now, day off for the hollidays, slept in, lying in bed with a cup of morning coffee and Betty and a few cats by my side. Very peaceful and relaxing. It's the simple things in life like this that I appreciate. In a little while I'll go pick up the prime rib roast for tomorrow's Christmas dinner. Looking forward to spending time with the kids and family tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

Today is crazy day of cooking. Trying to get cookies and candy finished up as well as get a start on tomorrow's meal. Got to get it all done before church tonight. 

Oh, we will also have 11 people for supper tonight after church.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung

There's a lot of cooking and baking going on in our house today too. But it's my wife taking care of all of it. I'd be home helping her, but I've had some things come up that have made what is normally my second busiest week of the year be twice as busy as normal.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Started at 1am with a tree on wires call, then a MVA in a development. All the air bags deployed accept the driver's. Two people in the van, both had lots of cuts but not life threatening. Van rolled 2 rocks, each nearly a ton before the van rolled. The stop sign they hit snapped off and was 60 feet displaced. This was in a 15mph zone. Driver's kid walked a 1/4 mile in the heavy rain in pajamas and slippers to check on mother. Warm front came in, went from 30 to 57 degrees during the night, 3 plus inches of rain melted the 20 inches of snow. 60 pmh winds took trees down all over. We left that call to remove trees from state roads. Got home to open gifts this morning. See we have trees down and debris around the house, luckily all small. Creek rose 8' and took some of our campsite across the street from the house, but camper is still there. I bet lots of basements are flooded in town. A few businesses have several inches of water on their floors, could see that on the way home. Power still on at home, 50 degrees now, supposed to drop to 15 by dinner tonight. For sure a memorable Christmas. Merry Christmas All. Heading back out for family now. We'll see what the day will bring....

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Started at 1am with a tree on wires call, then a MVA in a development. All the air bags deployed accept the driver's. Two people in the van, both had lots of cuts but not life threatening. Van rolled 2 rocks, each nearly a ton before the van rolled. The stop sign they hit snapped off and was 60 feet displaced. This was in a 15mph zone. Driver's kid walked a 1/4 mile in the heavy rain in pajamas and slippers to check on mother. Warm front came in, went from 30 to 57 degrees during the night, 3 plus inches of rain melted the 20 inches of snow. 60 pmh winds took trees down all over. We left that call to remove trees from state roads. Got home to open gifts this morning. See we have trees down and debris around the house, luckily all small. Creek rose 8' and took some of our campsite across the street from the house, but camper is still there. I bet lots of basements are flooded in town. A few businesses have several inches of water on their floors, could see that on the way home. Power still on at home, 50 degrees now, supposed to drop to 15 by dinner tonight. For sure a memorable Christmas. Merry Christmas All. Heading back out for family now. We'll see what the day will bring....


Glad you are safe, Mark..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65

Merry Christmas Mark! While I'm sorry your Day had to start like it did, I'm glad that you were there to help those who needed you. May the rest of your day be full of peace!

Our attitude the last few days has been that of acceptance- whatever happens, happens. We will greet and feed whoever shows up, and if they can't, we will see you soon. 

The idea of Christmas is more than just a day, it's a frame of mind that we would all be better for, if we acted this way, every day of the year.

"A Merry Christmas to us all; God bless us, everyone!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## William Tanner

Been a pretty good day. Spent an hour on FaceTime this morning with the youngest. He lives 140 miles away in Spokane. It has been snowing for a few hours. Wife and I enjoying a leisurely after reading new books. 

Just had a knock on the door. A neighbor brought us some homemade turkey soup. They raised the turkey and it is still so hot it was carried over in a box. They cut down several silver maple trees two or three years ago. I grabbed a chunk of it and made them a platter. I gave it to them this past summer. Good day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I just spent Saturday and Sunday doing training videos for work, major league boring crap! 32 of them. But at least I get paid for doing it, just glad I got it done and its behind me for awhile. Maybe next weekend I can get some shop time and work on my lathe tool rest now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Very quiet day of telework so why not finish up the new coat rack and hang it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

I really like this. Good use of your time for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Well we took off and decided to head to the mountains. Yes, we are concerned with the infection rate but the area we are in is lower than at home. We are in the little Switzerland of Colorado, Ouray, to celebrate the weekend. A couple pictures from the hotel balcony. A truly special place as the town is surrounded be these mountains. Will try to get some good fireworks photos tonight as they are lit from one of the ridges. Happy new year’s Woodbarter family!!!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Gdurfey

A few more pictures. Just love this country

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## eaglea1

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I watched a very interesting video on YouTube about the guys who cut the railroad ties for the western tracks and how they worked and lived. It was a tough life using the axes and saws.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

That hour long show led to another and another.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm watchin right now...


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> That hour long show led to another and another.....


Funny how that happens. I watched a Wyoming PBS video on herding and guard dogs used for sheep and cattle. Fascinating and the photography was world class. Search on "Wyoming PBS" and you'll see dozens of their YouTube videos.


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Funny how that happens. I watched a Wyoming PBS video on herding and guard dogs used for sheep and cattle. Fascinating and the photography was world class. Search on "*Wyoming PBS" *and you'll see dozens of their YouTube videos.


That's the rabbit hole I went down "Blizzard of 49" "Western Logging" etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Just joined another turning club for a remote demo with Phil Rose. The subject: everyone’s favorite, Multi-axis Turning. Wow, learned a lot. Make that a challenge again in 2022.....I might be ready.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

Gdurfey said:


> Just joined another turning club for a remote demo with Phil Rose. The subject: everyone’s favorite, Multi-axis Turning. Wow, learned a lot. Make that a challenge again in 2022.....I might be ready.


Bet that was fun. We have Cindy Drozda on Saturday.


----------



## T. Ben

eaglea1 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!
> 
> 
> View attachment 199022


I know I’m a few days late,where were you riding at?


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> Bet that was fun. We have Cindy Drozda on Saturday.


We had her as a demonstrator a few months ago and really enjoyed her. These folks have really learned to do a great video demonstration with multiple cameras, smooth transitions, etc. I guess one positive out of all this junk.


----------



## Gdurfey

Have you ever gotten into a conversation with someone you love, mean a dear friend, sibling, etc and the words coming out of their mouth makes you ask what alien just took you over??? Just had that conversation with my sister. I will not share the subject, but I was in disbelief. 

Prayers for everyone. Let us all turn, cut, shape, and pour resin in unity.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> Have you ever gotten into a conversation with someone you love, mean a dear friend, sibling, etc and the words coming out of their mouth makes you ask what alien just took you over??? Just had that conversation with my sister. I will not share the subject, but I was in disbelief.
> 
> Prayers for everyone. Let us all turn, cut, shape, and pour resin in unity.


Yes,I’ve had those conversations with my sister also,I avoid certain subjects with her now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Yes,I’ve had those conversations with my sister also,I avoid certain subjects with her now.



Now being married, I have no reason to talk to your sister, or Garry's. Good luck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Just got a message from family; a favorite uncle has passed, my last. I know I am not supposed to have favorites, but mom was 1 of 8. This brother in law was special because mom was so close to this sister. We spent more time on visits with them than others and they had a son my age that I am still close to. This is where the current COVID situation stinks....wish I could be there with the family.

May all of your family members stay safe and well, prayers for all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 11


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Sorry to hear. Thoughts and prayers for you all

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

That hurts, Garry. I appreciate you sharing your thoughts with us so we can grieve with you. You and your loved ones are not alone. May God hold you close and comfort you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

As says Larry, I hope and pray that you and your family settle into the loving arms of God and cherish the comfort he gives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Stoopid covid!! Prayers for you Garry and the family

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Small marathon of Wild Wild West episodes, all starring the arch villain Dr Miguelito Loveless!! What memories. Did not remember nor realize Richard Kiel was his assistant in several of the earlier episodes. I saw these as reruns back in the 70s sometime but never since. Nice way to spend a few evening hours.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Not sure where to put this, but thought I would start here and then search previous threads. I know this has been discussed in the past, but just ran across this recipe in an AAW e-mail; includes credits:

*Garden chemistry for spalting wood*​If you’ve ever had the desire to spalt your own wood, here’s a recipe that has worked for me. This is not an exact science. Variables include wood species, temperature, dimensions of turning, and thickness of wall. I’ve also had successful results by applying the mix to just a portion of a turning.



*Spalting Mix*


1 12-ounce can of beer
11/2 tablespoons ammonia
2 teaspoons of Miracle Grow nitrogen rich fertilizer dissolved in a cup of water
1 handful of dried leaves
1 handful of fresh grass clippings
Blend all ingredients in a food processor or blender until smooth. Then brush the mix (should be a paste consistency) on a rough-turned bowl. Place the turning for about two weeks in a sealed plastic bag or plastic container with a tight-fitting lid.



Rob Ketchmark, _American Woodturner,_ Summer 2004

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Maverick

William Tanner said:


> Bet that was fun. We have Cindy Drozda on Saturday.


Cindy is doing a demo (via zoom of course) for my club this evening. Looking forward to it.


----------



## DLJeffs

Just spent 4 hours playing with 6 inches of snow. The nice weather lady said we were supposed to get 1 - 3".


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Just spent 4 hours playing with 6 inches of snow. The nice weather lady said we were supposed to get 1 - 3".



Sounds like she was right on the mark. You did get 1-3" plus another 1-3".

We typically get 20-70% more than forecasted likely because of increased elevation. We just always plan for more.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

That's kinda like out here . Last summer we were told we were going to have severe event with major flooding and winds. Please stay away from the wash crossings if you have to go out, and please stay indoors while it's raining. Since my equipment is outdoors with no cover to speak of, like a good robot, everything I was working on outside was brought in, and all equipment that could be moved was moved under the limited cover I have. I then covered the saw, the Pacco boring machine and cleared a path for water to flow to a Saguaro and my cactus cage on the patio area. This was supposed to be a 2 day event. 

Tomorrow arrived, and man was it cloudy? I looked at those clouds building up all day waiting for that predicted storm of the century. Night time came, and I went to bed. Woke up the next morning to absolutely clear skies. We get reports like that all the time. No remorse from that nice weather lady. Not even an Oh, well! 

Below is a picture of my ceiling yesterday morning about 9 AM. That's less than 18 hours after I posted my pictures of the 1/4" of rain we got the day before. The streaks are the sunlight reflecting off of my dirty finger swipes trying to shut off a screen or open one on my phone. The upper right corner is what this whole picture shoud have looked like. 

.......... Jerry (in Tucson).....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Keeping my fingers crossed for the 3-6 inches of snow we are supposed to get today!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Foggy, misty humid days here in the Houston area. High 75° lows 66°. Everything in the shop is covered with moisture. Yuck


----------



## trc65

@T. Ben I'll trade you weather systems. We're only getting a dusting tonight, it's all going up your way. But on Monday, we might get up to 11", with 25mph winds predicted, and I don't think any of that system will hit you. 

If we get 11" and wind, we won't be going anywhere for at least three days, it will take that long for the road commissioner to get our road and drive cleared.


----------



## T. Ben

trc65 said:


> @T. Ben I'll trade you weather systems. We're only getting a dusting tonight, it's all going up your way. But on Monday, we might get up to 11", with 25mph winds predicted, and I don't think any of that system will hit you.
> 
> If we get 11" and wind, we won't be going anywhere for at least three days, it will take that long for the road commissioner to get our road and drive cleared.


Ya that’s the second system coming,and of course it’s going south of us. I’ll gladly take that much snow. Our road is always the last to get plowed,it’s the county line and it seems neither county wants to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

How can a dentist appointment be a good day?? When it’s 62 degrees right in front of a storm and you decide to rotate the air in the motorcycle tires.








West side of Pikes Peak.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice. How's your snow pack?


----------



## Gdurfey

Doing fair. The southwest mountains have been doing the best this winter. Here around the springs is just average, have not had the good deep snows yet. Just enough to be messy.


----------



## DLJeffs

Paper said Aspen got around 20 inches yesterday.


----------



## T. Ben

DLJeffs said:


> Paper said Aspen got around 20 inches yesterday


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Paper said Aspen got around 20 inches yesterday.



We had 40 inches of snow from Sunday mid-day until Tuesday mid-day. Then a few dustings added another 5 inches Wednesday. Last 2 days heat wave, nearly 40 degrees and saw the sun. Another foot Sunday and more snow Tuesday. Been putting in 16 hours days to find the ground. Tired, new day minutes away and 6 hours for sleep tonight. Joy...

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Wow! Do you get some lake effect, Mark? That sounds like the kind of stuff that Buffalo NY gets.


----------



## Gdurfey

Finally got my tool holder onto the tractor. It required a couple modifications which, of course, I had to get things from home to do. Can’t wait to be eventually consolidated in one location again but that may not be unto September. Trying to be patient with all of this. Wife has given the go ahead for a shop. That will enable us to move most of our household and all of my current garage and shop up to the property. Pictures in a moment......

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, went down an old rabbit hole today that I have not visited much these last three years or more.

The back story is that my wife is still in Florida watching her dad.........he is so sick and yet is hanging on somehow. She is supposed to come home on Tuesday, praying things will resolve so she will be okay coming home then. However, we have plans to return to her best friend’s house next Sunday for a fey days and she needs that type of Florida trip. Well, the best friend’s husband has a brand new boat and lives on a canal. I know not the best time to fish the flats, but you do what you have to do.

So, I went down to the basement, stopped at a fly shop, and started tying flies for next week. I already have some down there with the friend, but wanted some deceivers. @DLJeffs and @Mike Hill , no comments, they ain’t pretty, will see if they catch fish. Also, used some of that new UV glue. That is some neat stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Gdurfey said:


> Well, went down an old rabbit hole today that I have not visited much these last three years or more.
> 
> The back story is that my wife is still in Florida watching her dad.........he is so sick and yet is hanging on somehow. She is supposed to come home on Tuesday, praying things will resolve so she will be okay coming home then. However, we have plans to return to her best friend’s house next Sunday for a fey days and she needs that type of Florida trip. Well, the best friend’s husband has a brand new boat and lives on a canal. I know not the best time to fish the flats, but you do what you have to do.
> 
> So, I went down to the basement, stopped at a fly shop, and started tying flies for next week. I already have some down there with the friend, but wanted some deceivers. @DLJeffs and @Mike Hill , no comments, they ain’t pretty, will see if they catch fish. Also, used some of that new UV glue. That is some neat stuff.
> 
> View attachment 202469


Where in Florida are you possibly going


----------



## Gdurfey

Lou Currier said:


> Where in Florida are you possibly going


Englewood, just south of Venice. I think his canal goes out on Lemon Bay, just can't remember what part of Lemon Bay (I think about the middle actually). How close are you Lou??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D

Lou Currier said:


> Where in Florida are you possibly going


Great time of year to be in Florida. Fantastic weather, awesome fishing and spring turkey right around the corner. Good luck on the fishing @Gdurfey

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Well, went down an old rabbit hole today that I have not visited much these last three years or more.
> 
> The back story is that my wife is still in Florida watching her dad.........he is so sick and yet is hanging on somehow. She is supposed to come home on Tuesday, praying things will resolve so she will be okay coming home then. However, we have plans to return to her best friend’s house next Sunday for a fey days and she needs that type of Florida trip. Well, the best friend’s husband has a brand new boat and lives on a canal. I know not the best time to fish the flats, but you do what you have to do.
> 
> So, I went down to the basement, stopped at a fly shop, and started tying flies for next week. I already have some down there with the friend, but wanted some deceivers. @DLJeffs and @Mike Hill , no comments, they ain’t pretty, will see if they catch fish. Also, used some of that new UV glue. That is some neat stuff.
> 
> View attachment 202469


Those'll work just fine. You should be able to get better advice from the locals. But this time of year, the cooler water drives fish deep so you might look for channels and dredged areas and give those flies a chance to sink. Another option is to find dredged channels, often where they built housing, the channels give the owners boat access. These channels often have dark bottoms and stay warmer. Baby tarpon can sometimes be found in them. Oh, that reminds me, one more thing, sharpen your hooks if your going after tarpon. And maybe tie a few all black flies.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Those'll work just fine. You should be able to get better advice from the locals. But this time of year, the cooler water drives fish deep so you might look for channels and dredged areas and give those flies a chance to sink. Another option is to find dredged channels, often where they built housing, the channels give the owners boat access. These channels often have dark bottoms and stay warmer. Baby tarpon can sometimes be found in them. Oh, that reminds me, one more thing, sharpen your hooks if your going after tarpon. And maybe tie a few all black flies.


Have you seen “fish skulls”?? I have a few of those which will help the sink factor. i think that is where the fiend was fishing a month ago, the channels and canals he lives around and picked up a bunch of snook. the guide educated us last September that the bay just to the south is great for young tarpon, said pretty much same for the bay the friend lives near. That got me really excited!!! Never really thought I would have this chance.....

Thanks for the advice. Tying a few more clouser minnows as well. I really like the two gray buckskins I picked up. Doesn’t mean the fish will, but I sure like their color.


----------



## Gdurfey

So, splurged to improve my dust collection. I had a small collector under the lathe bed but have dropped parts before. Now that I am going to work on pendants and have even a greater chance to drop parts so I figured go this route.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike Hill

I was gonna ask about the possibility of snook. Backcountry is the place to be for ole linesides this time of year. Be sure have a few smaller ties available as some of the baitfish ain't real big this time of year - and a shrimp pattern. And don't rule out topwater. "Walking the Dog" with Poppers or Dahlberg Divers can be a lot of fun - especially if the sun is out and the snook are sunbathing. If the water is very tannic - might give some yallar a try. Don't rule out the redfish at this time of year either. Might be a little too early for the baby tarpon, but the thought of them got me all jiggly!!! Them are fun!! Good Luck and have a bunch of fun!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> I was gonna ask about the possibility of snook. Backcountry is the place to be for ole linesides this time of year. Be sure have a few smaller ties available as some of the baitfish ain't real big this time of year - and a shrimp pattern. And don't rule out topwater. "Walking the Dog" with Poppers or Dahlberg Divers can be a lot of fun - especially if the sun is out and the snook are sunbathing. If the water is very tannic - might give some yallar a try. Don't rule out the redfish at this time of year either. Might be a little too early for the baby tarpon, but the thought of them got me all jiggly!!! Them are fun!! Good Luck and have a bunch of fun!


I have a variety of clouser minnows already sitting down there for me as well as a few poppers and sliders. Last trip down I just left my stuff with the friend.


----------



## DLJeffs

If I was going down there now, here's what I'd take:
- An 8wt and 10 wt, the 8 wt reel can be a simple one like a Lampson but the 10wt reel needs a good adjustable drag
- Monofilament for leader (no need for fancy tapered leaders), maybe 16lb, 20lb, 30lb and some 50 or 60 for bite tippet for tarpon and snook; leader typically don't need to be long, 6 - 9 ft is plenty, casting accuracy is more important and the shorter leader helps, especially near structure
- flies SC-15 2/0 Gama hooks (sharpness is #1); deceiver or seaducers - grizzly/gray (like you tied); yellow/red; chartreuse/white; and black. Clousers are good for fishing deep, add a little extra flash to get the fish's attention. In cooler water, the fish are sluggish so a slower retrieve usually works better, keep the fly in front of the fish when you can see it (ie don't pull it away too fast); Mike mentioned reds and I'd bring a couple weighted shrimp patterns with extra copper or gold flash - or a big crab pattern if you prefer but the above list will take reds also

And remember don't trout set! Probably the hardest thing for people who haven't fished the salt for awhile. Keep the rod tip low and make a long hard strip with your free hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> If I was going down there now, here's what I'd take:
> - An 8wt and 10 wt, the 8 wt reel can be a simple one like a Lampson but the 10wt reel needs a good adjustable drag
> - Monofilament for leader (no need for fancy tapered leaders), maybe 16lb, 20lb, 30lb and some 50 or 60 for bite tippet for tarpon and snook; leader typically don't need to be long, 6 - 9 ft is plenty, casting accuracy is more important and the shorter leader helps, especially near structure
> - flies SC-15 2/0 Gama hooks (sharpness is #1); deceiver or seaducers - grizzly/gray (like you tied); yellow/red; chartreuse/white; and black. Clousers are good for fishing deep, add a little extra flash to get the fish's attention. In cooler water, the fish are sluggish so a slower retrieve usually works better, keep the fly in front of the fish when you can see it (ie don't pull it away too fast); Mike mentioned reds and I'd bring a couple weighted shrimp patterns with extra copper or gold flash - or a big crab pattern if you prefer but the above list will take reds also
> 
> And remember don't trout set! Probably the hardest thing for people who haven't fished the salt for awhile. Keep the rod tip low and make a long hard strip with your free hand.View attachment 202505


Thanks, and what a picture!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Thanks, and what a picture!!


Here's his little bit larger sister....



And this one is my favorite tarpon pic...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> And remember don't trout set!


Boy ain't that the truth - ain't that the truth. Was fishing up Indian River in the blackwater with a guide 5 years ago, maybe longer. Were fishing topwater to what I thought would be Specs or Snook and he said wait a little before you strike. Well the first 5 times I saw this bucket sized hole where my lure had been, I struck swiftly and strongly. Needless to say it didn't work - I think the old codger was cussing at me. The sixth time, I got my breathing and heart under control and waited - boy that was fun - 20+ lb redfish - on top-water in 15' or water. Was definitely a first for me! The bite was only on for about an hour - but oh boy, it was fun a fun hour! Then went to mid-range Diving Rapalas and continued catching reds, specs, and flounder on them. You wonder why I didn't fly fish? Well the guide said something about girlie fishing or something - so I dropped the subject!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Have you seen “fish skulls”?? I have a few of those which will help the sink factor. i think that is where the fiend was fishing a month ago, the channels and canals he lives around and picked up a bunch of snook. the guide educated us last September that the bay just to the south is great for young tarpon, said pretty much same for the bay the friend lives near. That got me really excited!!! Never really thought I would have this chance.....
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Tying a few more clouser minnows as well. I really like the two gray buckskins I picked up. Doesn’t mean the fish will, but I sure like their color.


I have seen "fish skulls" but have not ever tied anything with them or fished them. Some people like them. Blanton uses them a lot on his striper flies. When I want a weighted tarpon fly I usually use 3/32" barbell or small barbell eyes and just plan to give it time to sink to the desired depth. Just easier to cast for me. Here's an old shot of the box I usually take to the Yucatan when I go. Most of these would work in Florida canals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Blanton uses them a lot on his striper flies.


Ok, that does it. That gives me an idea that might work and makes me want to go after Striper again - it's been years since I've targeted them. Only gone after them with the fly when they are in the jumps. Often the whites and hybrids are on top working the baitfish, and the big dudes are below. It is a challenge to get the fly down fast - past the smallers ones and down to the big dudes. Used go with at least a fast sink rate weighted fly line and that amounts to chuck and duck. And in the heat of the jump, I don't always remember how Lefty Kreh advises on throwing a heavy fly line. Luckily I have not hooked myself, but at some point in time. So I changed and just used normal lines and satisfied myself with the smaller ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, that does it. That gives me an idea that might work and makes me want to go after Striper again - it's been years since I've targeted them. Only gone after them with the fly when they are in the jumps. Often the whites and hybrids are on top working the baitfish, and the big dudes are below. It is a challenge to get the fly down fast - past the smallers ones and down to the big dudes. Used go with at least a fast sink rate weighted fly line and that amounts to chuck and duck. And in the heat of the jump, I don't always remember how Lefty Kreh advises on throwing a heavy fly line. Luckily I have not hooked myself, but at some point in time. So I changed and just used normal lines and satisfied myself with the smaller ones.


The folks who fish the Sac Delta for stripers use anywhere from 18 - 30 foot of lead core, depending on the rod they're using. Set it up like a shooting head with barely the lead core out of the rod tip when you start your casting stroke. Start the cast low and to the side with a water haul, as the line starts to straighten behind you, bring the rod up to almost vertical (most people keep it angled slightly to the side so the heavy fly misses their noggin when it comes back by), make a good solid haul on the forward cast and shoot everything you have. The loop is much more open than your typical fly line cast. This is the least wear and tear on your shoulder and arm. The beauty of the lead core line is it keeps the fly down at the desired depth as you strip. A sink tip or even a full sinking line will start to pull the fly back toward the surface as it tightens under stripping action. I've gone a few times but personally not a big fan of what I call dredging. I think there are better tools for that (spinning rod and jigs or weighted worms).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Yep, that's the Lefty Kreh described cast that I forget about during the action when the fish are murdering shad at the surface. It's all hands on deck. I'm just not a fan of lead core heads. I've seen a number of people and rods get in trouble with them. I usually cast past the action, with either a sinking line and/or weighted fly and count down a bit and retrieve. They are feeding upwards, so not worried about the drift upward on the strip - just want to make sure the fly is below the surface activity. In fact, I'll often stop stripping and let the fly drop - kinda like a mutilated shad - and I get a few takes on the drop. This surface action is only occasionally during the summer, more often during very late summer and fall. It's the only time I target the true bass. In the spring, during the spawn rush, I'll throw a shad imitation below a dam to catch a few whites, but during the rest of the year, it is indeed dredging - fish are cruising at 15 to 25' deep or holed up in deep holes and submerged creek banks. My favorite time to latch into one is during the middle of winter during prolonged times of heavy generation. The stripers come up out of the big river into the smaller rivers because of the high water and the shad that are getting mulched up going thru the generators. No wading possible, driftboating. Usually throwing big streamers for big browns behind stickups, downfalls, and other such rest places. Occasionally a striper is there and it is fun in all that current. Back in the 80's and 90's we had some outstanding striper fishing within the city limits of Nashville. Had 50 and 60 pounders coming out, but alas, they don't manage it for the big guys now, but the hybrids. Which is not bad, they commonly get 15 to 20 pounds. The Cumberland River still is stocked and there are some really big ones in the river, but exceedingly hard to target. The hotspots are now lakes east of here. At one time, if you went in the Winter to the outlets of the power plants, the warm water attracted baitfish, which of course attracted bigger fish, including Stripers. Skipjack were also fun to catch. However, something changed and that doesn't happen much now. I guess they are cooling the water more before release now.


----------



## DLJeffs

Garry - what Mike said about the outfall from power plants is worth remembering too. I've fished a few places in Florida in winter months where the outfall from power plants was the only warm water around. So fish congregated there. Might be something to check into where you're headed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Garry - what Mike said about the outfall from power plants is worth remembering too. I've fished a few places in Florida in winter months where the outfall from power plants was the only warm water around. So fish congregated there. Might be something to check into where you're headed.


remember reading articles about that in Florida. Isn't there also one lake that is all cooling, or used to be??

@Mike Hill , my parents retired to northwest Arkansas near Beaver Lake. In the big section of water before the dam, they used to have the big hybrid stripers. Not sure if they manage that anymore, that was almost 40 years ago before I hit the road. Dad always wanted to go try for one. Of course the outflow of Beaver is great brown trout water down towards Table Rock....and so on with the White River. It's on the bucket list, especially around Greer's Ferry area (think that is the right name) over towards central Arkansas below Bull Shoals.


----------



## Mike Hill

Wait, your parents live near the White River!!!!!!! That's like mythical, get down on your knees, face east and bow down status around here. We've had a few guys that years ago that went a few times and brought back pictures of MONSTER trout they had tangled with. The mystique was born! Closest I've gotten is Hot Springs on my honeymoon (did not fish - was not allowed to - but was allowed to buy some very fine quachita whetstones). Also had to fly in to Fayetteville to meet with some people about building a building. Quick in and out on the company plane though - so no time for fishing. 

If you can find the power plant lake, it is probably a definite try. Dad and I used to fish two in San Antonio (Calaveras and Braunig) - they were fabulous 50 years ago. Don't know about now. They were experimental lakes of a sort. They kept introducing salt water species into them and you never knew what you might catch. Heard of tarpon and redfish being taken and Dad caught a black drum one time. But mainly bass fishing during the era when the Texas Rig plastic worms had just been invented and before bass boats were on the minds of many. I think Skeeter did an all fiberglass bass boat in 1962 and Ranger followed it up in 1968 I think. I wanted a Skeeter, but Dad wanted a Ranger (almost a bath tub with an outboard) so we got a Ranger and many times fished the power plant lakes. We split time between them and Canyon Lake - then a very young lake with standing timber everywhere. Lots of small, easy to catch fish, but not old enough to hold any bass of size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Wait, your parents live near the White River!!!!!!! That's like mythical, get down on your knees, face east and bow down status around here. We've had a few guys that years ago that went a few times and brought back pictures of MONSTER trout they had tangled with. The mystique was born! Closest I've gotten is Hot Springs on my honeymoon (did not fish - was not allowed to - but was allowed to buy some very fine quachita whetstones). Also had to fly in to Fayetteville to meet with some people about building a building. Quick in and out on the company plane though - so no time for fishing.
> 
> If you can find the power plant lake, it is probably a definite try. Dad and I used to fish two in San Antonio (Calaveras and Braunig) - they were fabulous 50 years ago. Don't know about now. They were experimental lakes of a sort. They kept introducing salt water species into them and you never knew what you might catch. Heard of tarpon and redfish being taken and Dad caught a black drum one time. But mainly bass fishing during the era when the Texas Rig plastic worms had just been invented and before bass boats were on the minds of many. I think Skeeter did an all fiberglass bass boat in 1962 and Ranger followed it up in 1968 I think. I wanted a Skeeter, but Dad wanted a Ranger (almost a bath tub with an outboard) so we got a Ranger and many times fished the power plant lakes. We split time between them and Canyon Lake - then a very young lake with standing timber everywhere. Lots of small, easy to catch fish, but not old enough to hold any bass of size.


We moved there in 1977 and bass was the only thing on my mind. I left for college in 79, dad started fly fishing in the mid 80s. Mainly fished Roaring Springs State Park. He did not do the big trout thing. When I moved to Colorado I thought that was the time to try my hand at fly fishing. Fly fished with dad only once and that was on the south platte. 

I learned the lore of the White River from fly fishing shows, both TV and the traveling show back in Maryland. They are definitely on the list. We were going to spend a few days near Mountain Home, AR last summer but COVID put the kabash on that. We had a place rented close to Norfork Lake which also has trophy browns below the dam.

Yep, story of my life Mike, been close........real close at times, but poor execution.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Wait, your parents live near the White River!!!!!!! That's like mythical, get down on your knees, face east and bow down status around here. We've had a few guys that years ago that went a few times and brought back pictures of MONSTER trout they had tangled with. The mystique was born! Closest I've gotten is Hot Springs on my honeymoon (did not fish - was not allowed to - but was allowed to buy some very fine quachita whetstones). Also had to fly in to Fayetteville to meet with some people about building a building. Quick in and out on the company plane though - so no time for fishing.
> 
> If you can find the power plant lake, it is probably a definite try. Dad and I used to fish two in San Antonio (Calaveras and Braunig) - they were fabulous 50 years ago. Don't know about now. They were experimental lakes of a sort. They kept introducing salt water species into them and you never knew what you might catch. Heard of *tarpon and redfish being taken and Dad caught a black drum* one time. But mainly bass fishing during the era when the Texas Rig plastic worms had just been invented and before bass boats were on the minds of many. I think Skeeter did an all fiberglass bass boat in 1962 and Ranger followed it up in 1968 I think. I wanted a Skeeter, but Dad wanted a Ranger (almost a bath tub with an outboard) so we got a Ranger and many times fished the power plant lakes. We split time between them and Canyon Lake - then a very young lake with standing timber everywhere. Lots of small, easy to catch fish, but not old enough to hold any bass of size.


Don't forget the flounder also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> Don't forget the flounder also


I did forget and my wife actually caught a small one last September on that trip. You just brought back a nice memory Barry.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Did someone mention that they are going to hunt for strippers

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> Don't forget the flounder also


Did they try flounder in the lakes also - did not realize that. Love me some baked flounder! Along with a lot of other firsts a few years back out in the back country near Destin, caught a flounder on a shallow diving rapala in 15' of water in the blackwater of the Indian River. That was a surprise. Also remember being anchored in a side eddy of the cut at Port O'Connor and watching the porpoise toss up in the air and otherwise play with small flounder in the current of the cut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

We were hitting the shallow cuts around islands on the inside of the bay. Not even sure which bay we were in. For some reason my wife loves catching the aquarium. I don’t think she has caught the same type of fish in 2 trips

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Was doing some genealogy work yesterday. Took a peek at my cousin's daughter's trees and noticed this --- got all jiggly before I noticed the name was Banks and not Blanks. Oh well - close but no cigar! She coulda been famous for being WB's Wood Queen!

Sophia *Penn Banks* 

This would be pre-1834 as the Isaac Cottle listed a little further down was the Uncle to one of the Alamo Defenders in my line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> Was doing some genealogy work yesterday. Took a peek at my cousin's daughter's trees and noticed this --- got all jiggly before I noticed the name was Banks and not Blanks. Oh well - close but no cigar!
> 
> Sophia *Penn Banks*
> 
> This would be pre-1834 as the Isaac Cottle listed a little further down was the Uncle to one of the Alamo Defenders in my line.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202758


Yep, and Miss Cottle probably ended up in northern Arizona to found Fredonia, Arizona, on the Arizona Utah border.. Am I right?? Just kidding, but interesting. ........Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> Yep, and Miss Cottle probably ended up in northern Arizona to found Fredonia, Arizona, on the Arizona Utah border.. Am I right?? Just kidding, but interesting. ........Jerry (in Tucson)


Hmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Scored a nice fiber drum today for free! I'm thinking the harbor freight dust collector needs to be upgraded to a cyclone separator.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

I went on few job interviews. I have a bench test on Thursday at a furniture store for a repair tech. But repairing furniture is cool too. Fast-paced environment, but I can keep up with that. Seems like a cool place. 
Went to an interview last week for a cabinet/ display shop. That one is a union gig. I'm hoping I get that one. Both are really big companies, but either way is cool with me. beggers can't be choosy I guess.
There's one place that needs Home remodeling carpenters, but they also do snow removal and want me to drive a bobcat for it. I'd rather be working inside. This outside crap is old. I hate snow!!!
Wish me luck.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

Best of luck on the job scene! Hope you get your first choice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

As I found out in my job search the job I wanted wasn't necessarily the job I needed or was right for me. I was patient and God led me to the right one. I have always said that he gives us what we need, not what we want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Good luck in your search Marc, hope you find what you want.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Just sitt'n here watching old Saturday morning cartoons on METV!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

ripjack13 said:


> I went on few job interviews. I have a bench test on Thursday at a furniture store for a repair tech. But repairing furniture is cool too. Fast-paced environment, but I can keep up with that. Seems like a cool place.
> Went to an interview last week for a cabinet/ display shop. That one is a union gig. I'm hoping I get that one. Both are really big companies, but either way is cool with me. beggers can't be choosy I guess.
> There's one place that needs Home remodeling carpenters, but they also do snow removal and want me to drive a bobcat for it. I'd rather be working inside. This outside crap is old. I hate snow!!!
> Wish me luck.


Luck to ya. I hear ya on the bobcat thing. I have just wrapped up all my interior work on my whole house remodel. Everything else is outside or exterior wall rebuilding...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, other part of my day was a trip to Woodcraft. With the folks on this forum having issues buying equipment, that is Table Saws, I figured I better jump on the Jet deal I saw on a 12 inch sliding compound miter chop saw.

This one: https://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/12-sliding-dual-bevel-compound-miter-saw/707212

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Would be interested to know how you like it of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Well, other part of my day was a trip to Woodcraft. With the folks on this forum having issues buying equipment, that is Table Saws, I figured I better jump on the Jet deal I saw on a 12 inch sliding compound miter chop saw.
> 
> This one: https://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/12-sliding-dual-bevel-compound-miter-saw/707212
> View attachment 204195


At least your woodcraft has some tools. Stopped by ours today. No exotic boards at all. Some finishes they didn't have. Missing some nova jaws I need and no saws except 3 sawstops. No bandsaw and only one drill press.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> At least your woodcraft has some tools. Stopped by ours today. No exotic boards at all. Some finishes they didn't have. Missing some nova jaws I need and no saws except 3 sawstops. No bandsaw and only one drill press.


If you happen to go to cookeville tn, there is a business called Winnell Lee. They carry a little cocobolo and sapele and a couple other midrange exotics in boards. Full boards top out at 20 a board foot. But they also have a drop box that is much more economical. Dont be shy if you go in there. Just ask them where the good stuff is. It's in a back area in the warehouse. They had a burl there the last time I went but I cant remember what type.


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If you happen to go to cookeville tn, there is a business called Winnell Lee. They carry a little cocobolo and sapele and a couple other midrange exotics in boards. Full boards top out at 20 a board foot. But they also have a drop box that is much more economical. Dont be shy if you go in there. Just ask them where the good stuff is. It's in a back area in the warehouse. They had a burl there the last time I went but I cant remember what type.


I'll try to remember that place. However, it wasn't that I was wanting to buy an exotic, it was the fact that they did not have any. Along with almost no power tools. Plus their supply of handplanes, finishes, and carving chisels was thin. As was some router bits. Was looking for one and they did not have it. I don't go to malls, but I do go to wally world and other big boxes. Our HD has almost no big power tools - one table saw, no welders, no band saws, no drill presses, no bench sanders, no power planes, etc..... However, the last time I was browsing the shoe and clothing department - there did not seem to be a shortage of women's shoes and dresses. The fly shop is having a hard time getting some things. I've got a lot of suppliers that say lead times on many things are 12 to 18 weeks, if at all. S'plain that to some one-track minded building owner. The newest excuse is the manufacturers are having problem getting raw materials. Let's say I'm skeptical.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

New video shows massive scope of California box-ship traffic jam


Here’s a helicopter view courtesy of U.S. Coast Guard of container-ship armada off Los Angeles and Long Beach (WITH VIDEO).




www.freightwaves.com





Someone shared that with me recently - seems to help answer the question of why we can't get some things and why some things are taking so long to get, at least from the perspective of getting things here. While the Port of Los Angeles is the largest port in North America, I wonder what it looks like at other ports.

My guess is that it'll be some time before everything evens out and returns to normal availability on some things and we're going to see shortages of some items for a while. People off work from COVID has affected every level of the supply chain - from raw materials to getting it into the hands of the end user. And the Just In Time method of inventory/supply that is widely used assures that there is never really any surplus available should something disrupt that supply chain at any point, let alone along every point of the chain as COVID has.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> I'll try to remember that place. However, it wasn't that I was wanting to buy an exotic, it was the fact that they did not have any. Along with almost no power tools. Plus their supply of handplanes, finishes, and carving chisels was thin. As was some router bits. Was looking for one and they did not have it. I don't go to malls, but I do go to wally world and other big boxes. Our HD has almost no big power tools - one table saw, no welders, no band saws, no drill presses, no bench sanders, no power planes, etc..... However, the last time I was browsing the shoe and clothing department - there did not seem to be a shortage of women's shoes and dresses. The fly shop is having a hard time getting some things. I've got a lot of suppliers that say lead times on many things are 12 to 18 weeks, if at all. S'plain that to some one-track minded building owner. The newest excuse is the manufacturers are having problem getting raw materials. Let's say I'm skeptical.


I hear you. I am in the residential remodeling side. We dont have any impatient customers in these here half million dollar houses

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Welcome to socialism. I see the same thing in the grocery stores. Not trying to be political here. It's just an observation, stores are running out of things that they normally wouldn't. I just try and stay stocked up on supplies in my shop as well as groceries and staples for my home. I buy stuff even when I don't need it just because it came back into stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

It is interesting when you look at the trend chart in the video Matt (@Sprung ) sent. The trend pretty much stays within normal max/mins until around Setp/Oct 2020. That's when it really starts to trend upward outside of normal. So something happened around Sept/Oct. Yet the cause is focused on corona virus. It seems like it's an easy scapegoat to blame everything on corona virus these days.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

DLJeffs said:


> It is interesting when you look at the trend chart in the video Matt (@Sprung ) sent. The trend pretty much stays within normal max/mins until around Setp/Oct 2020. That's when it really starts to trend upward outside of normal. So something happened around Sept/Oct. Yet the cause is focused on corona virus. It seems like it's an easy scapegoat to blame everything on corona virus these days.



Yup, COVID seems to be the convenient excuse for a lot of things. Without delving into politics, I think there's got to be a whole lot more to what's going on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Sprung said:


> Yup, COVID seems to be the convenient excuse for a lot of things. Without delving into politics, I think there's got to be a whole lot more to what's going on.


yes, again, not being political, day sort of stinks when you pay 75 cents more a gallon for diesel than you did last October. Now, the price goes up in winter, I expect that (shouldn't but it does, oil companies just know how to play it for heating profit IMO) but I don't think the last 50 cent increase is all winter related. I know they play games, shut down Texas coast for 3 days and price jumps, I know...….but, just puts a sour taste in my mouth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> I'll try to remember that place. However, it wasn't that I was wanting to buy an exotic, it was the fact that they did not have any. Along with almost no power tools. Plus their supply of handplanes, finishes, and carving chisels was thin. As was some router bits. Was looking for one and they did not have it. I don't go to malls, but I do go to wally world and other big boxes. Our HD has almost no big power tools - one table saw, no welders, no band saws, no drill presses, no bench sanders, no power planes, etc..... However, the last time I was browsing the shoe and clothing department - there did not seem to be a shortage of women's shoes and dresses. The fly shop is having a hard time getting some things. I've got a lot of suppliers that say lead times on many things are 12 to 18 weeks, if at all. S'plain that to some one-track minded building owner. The newest excuse is the manufacturers are having problem getting raw materials. Let's say I'm skeptical.



That is main reason I jumped on this saw. A good friend will be ready with a phase of his house where I can really help with this and practice on his place!!! With supply being so questionable, I admit, I jumped. Never even really considered this model until I saw it on sale. 

Fly shops: stopped in one a couple of times; once before Florida and once since. They are pretty picked over but still have a fair selection across the store. Went to a different one Saturday looking for a few odd specific things and their fly tying shelves were almost completely stocked!!! I was amazed and commented about it. He said they had worked really hard on keeping orders in and trying to anticipate on certain materials. He said with as good as it appeared, they only get 2/3 to 3/4 of their orders. Made me go hmmmmmmmm. Stopped at a general sporting goods store/hunting/bow/fishing store and wow...….how can you stay in business with your shelves that empty. Especially ammo and such. The guy in the fishing department said they were okay for now...….until they get that first warm week towards the end of March and he said he is afraid his shelves will be empty like they were last year.

Just all making me think this morning a bit more...…….don't feel thinking is my strong suit anymore (if it ever was).


----------



## Mike Hill

Man down! Just glad I didn't put the pen blank box in that mail box. Just a short ways down the road from the office.

Geez, I thought this could be the cause - but after Matt's video - I doubt it.







.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

?


----------



## Mike Hill

Found a new lunch treat today. Pop a couple of those red things in your mouth and then slam back a bit of that sauce and you got it good! Why Yes - yes indeedy this is Tennessee! I would not recommend it for Valentines day, but good for a redneck construction dude!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## William Tanner

Yesterday was a good day. Janice and I are vaccinated and so is my buddy Ray and we went to visit him. Janice had not seen many of Ray's wood projects so she got a tour. She enjoyed one of his recent projects, which is a gorgeous bed made of paldao. Took this photo of Ray standing by his tree of Christmas ornaments.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Been at the mill all day. Cut up an ash, 2 huge walnut and a big cherry burl. Everything was good except for dropping a slab on my pinky finger. You know when your finger gets in between the frame of the mill and a 2.5" x 24 x 8' slab of walnut, that wood or metal doesn't give any! OUCH!!!! Hopefully it's not broke

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

Hope it isn’t broke. Would be annoying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, probably shouldn’t even post this after seeing Eric’s day!! I’ve done a few other things but finally dug into my wife’s Kitchenaid mixer. Didn’t get a picture of the gross grease, but now that I know how to do this, this should be periodic maintenance. Hers was 35 years old or so, smoked, and smelled. Thanks to YouTube, no real big deal. I did buy her a new one for Christmas, this one will go to one of the kids.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Been at the mill all day. Cut up an ash, 2 huge walnut and a big cherry burl. Everything was good except for dropping a slab on my pinky finger. You know when your finger gets in between the frame of the mill and a 2.5" x 24 x 8' slab of walnut, that wood or metal doesn't give any! OUCH!!!! Hopefully it's not broke
> 
> View attachment 205138
> 
> View attachment 205139
> 
> View attachment 205140
> 
> View attachment 205141
> 
> View attachment 205142
> 
> View attachment 205143
> 
> View attachment 205144


Eric all I can say is WOW!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

Starting off a tad ragged. The wife has us using a Keurig coffee machine. I prepared myself a second cup of Black Rifle Company Coffee (the brand that was discussed on this site a few days ago) and walked back into the office while it brewed. It didn't take me long to notice my coffee cup sitting on the desk. I got back to the kitchen pretty fast. The mess was cleaned up and it really is no big deal. I'm working on taxes today but I find myself on WB.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill

William Tanner said:


> It didn't take me long to notice my coffee cup sitting on the desk. I got back to the kitchen pretty fast. The mess was cleaned up and it really is no big deal. I'm working on taxes today but I find myself on WB.


Like that hasn't happened to all of us before - both the coffee cup and on WB when should be doing something else!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13

I went rug shopping with the wife.
Not to sure about the color just yet. They let us try it out at home for a few day...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ripjack13

William Tanner said:


> Starting off a tad ragged. The wife has us using a Keurig coffee machine. I prepared myself a second cup of Black Rifle Company Coffee (the brand that was discussed on this site a few days ago) and walked back into the office while it brewed. It didn't take me long to notice my coffee cup sitting on the desk. I got back to the kitchen pretty fast. The mess was cleaned up and it really is no big deal. I'm working on taxes today but I find myself on WB.


Good coffee! Bad mess...


----------



## Gdurfey

Finished the mixer after ordering new brushes. Think I know what I did as I was explor but it wouldn’t run when I put it back together. With the new brushes in it tried to run but just for a few seconds as I switched speeds. Searched YouTube, had an idea, poked and prodded on the speed control thingymajig and it ran. Quick, put the covers back on.......ship it to one of the kids!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got to 55 here today so after we went grocery shopping I got the BMW motorcycle out aired up the tires and went for a ride, came home and changed the oil. Filled the tank with some fresh premium fuel and she's ready to roll. With gas prices rising I'll be riding it a lot, 42mpg. Just needs a good cleaning, very dirty from sitting over the winter.
Now it's time to BBQ some burgers.
I'm enjoying the day.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

First day I’ve been able to start the outside spring chores. Couple more days with the chipper are gonna be needed to get the winter’s sticks mulched up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> First day I’ve been able to start the outside spring chores. Couple more days with the chipper are gonna be needed to get the winter’s sticks mulched up.
> 
> View attachment 205663


Looks like you got a good start on it but I see lots more ahead of you!!


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> Looks like you got a good start on it but I see lots more ahead of you!!


You should see the back! Ugh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nothing overly exciting but checked out our new Sheels and bought some new fishing waders and a pair of Keens. the Keens are because of all y’all and I love them just trying them on. Looking forward to giving them a good workout this weekend. Thanks folks!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> yes, again, not being political, day sort of stinks when you pay 75 cents more a gallon for diesel than you did last October. Now, the price goes up in winter, I expect that (shouldn't but it does, oil companies just know how to play it for heating profit IMO) but I don't think the last 50 cent increase is all winter related. I know they play games, shut down Texas coast for 3 days and price jumps, I know...….but, just puts a sour taste in my mouth.


Winter gas is supposed to be cheaper as it needs less refining before use. Summer gas cost more to burn cleaner for smog reasons. Come spring, the story gets reversed by some. Biden promised 40% hike on all fuels if elected. He is holding true. He also has hinted on raising it more to pay back the bail-out payments. Gas is around $3.00 - $3.25 a gallon (it was $2.19 in November), Diesel is $2.69 for home heating, $3.79 (it was $3.11 in November) for road grade. Looking to be $5.00 a gallon for diesel by next Christmas. Supposed to support world trade, even to several countries that will grain greatly from US fuel demand, and allow them to by more weapons to use against the US. Makes sense in the new Socialist society.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Nothing overly exciting but checked out our new Sheels and bought some new fishing waders and a pair of Keens. the Keens are because of all y’all and I love them just trying them on. Looking forward to giving them a good workout this weekend. Thanks folks!!!
> 
> View attachment 206359
> 
> View attachment 206360


You ought to like that pair - I've got the same pair.. Then I got a good deal on a pair of Korkers when I sold quite a few pair one Christmas season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Nothing overly exciting but checked out our new Sheels and bought some new fishing waders and a pair of Keens. the Keens are because of all y’all and I love them just trying them on. Looking forward to giving them a good workout this weekend. Thanks folks!!!
> 
> View attachment 206359
> 
> View attachment 206360


Those are the waterproof version, right?


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Those are the waterproof version, right?


Yep. I hear many folks say you don’t need waterproof in Colorado. I totally disagree! Plenty of wet to make you miserable.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Work has had me on a night shift for awhile now, ill be on it the rest of this week. Really messes with my internal clock, I find it very hard to sleep during the day. At least there is less traffic at night. I've been shuttling parts to the Chrysler truck plant, this week I'm hauling shocks and springs, but I've also hauled tires and wheel assemblies. It's an orchestrated ballet with all the different trucking companies bringing in all the parts to build the vehicles. Everything is just in time parts. If the line stops because one part ran out everyone sits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I had a great day....at work! Finally working. This is my 3rd week at work. Most of ya know the back story. But, long story short, I had been out from a fall through a roof at work in 2014. Been out on comp since then.
The case ended last year. And I didn't look for a job then. But this year I did. Found one doing the(kind of) same tv set work and trade shows I used to do in California.
This place is huge. And I like it. 
Today I made the desk supports for the espn 2021 draft show.
Very cool. I'm their new welder/carpenter/fix it guy. 
Last week I welded up 4 steel hinges for a duracell show.
Man...I'm pooped.
But in a good way....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 3


----------



## Schroedc

Had a decent day. @rob3232 loaded up and hauled off the rest of the stuff taking up space, did an interview for a local news show about a studio art tour later this month that my shop is on, even made some shavings on the lathe for a bit today. Now to go home and finish cleaning up the garage and load up the demolition debris from my wife deciding to make changes in the kitchen (We tore out several cabinets so she could put the fridge on the other side of the room) You never realize how much crap is in cabinets you don't really need until you dump it all out on the floor

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

ripjack13 said:


> I had a great day....at work! Finally working. This is my 3rd week at work. Most of ya know the back story. But, long story short, I had been out from a fall through a roof at work in 2014. Been out on comp since then.
> The case ended last year. And I didn't look for a job then. But this year I did. Found one doing the(kind of) same tv set work and trade shows I used to do in California.
> This place is huge. And I like it.
> Today I made the desk supports for the espn 2021 draft show.
> Very cool. I'm their new welder/carpenter/fix it guy.
> Last week I welded up 4 steel hinges for a duracell show.
> Man...I'm pooped.
> But in a good way....


That's cool Marc (and I'm glad you're back to contributing to my social security). I have a fishing buddy who works for the lighting firm that does big production sporting events like Super Bowls and Olympics. He's always telling us stories of people he got to meet and events he got to attend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

DLJeffs said:


> That's cool Marc (and I'm glad you're back to contributing to my social security)



I'm here to help not hinder. I do that to my wife....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> I'm here to help not hinder. I do that to my wife....


You Hinder your wife...guess you *really* have a deer problem...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> You Hinder your wife...guess you *really* have a deer problem...


Or he's either very very brave or stupid.


----------



## ripjack13

DLJeffs said:


> Or he's either very very brave or stupid.


Yes....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just got another job offer. Close to home and on days. It's a cold heading company (bolt manufacturer) driving truck still. But it's a day shift and there's overtime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Alrighten!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've been working nights and I hate it, I can't sleep during the day. I come home extremely tired but can only sleep a few hours, so I get up, do some stuff and go back to bed for a few more hours.  I just can't get my internal clock to reset. So it might be a week or 2 until I start the new job but at least there's light at the end of the tunnel. Background checks and drug test need to be done first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Make sure you study up for the drug test.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Yeah, never know when they will ask you to draw the molecular structure of a truck driver on ephedrine...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

In all seriousness, good luck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> Make sure you study up for the drug test.


I know all the good ones from my youth.  Not to proud of that, glad I survived it. I live very clean now. I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs of any kind. Except for ibuprofen for my aging body sometimes if I'm really hurting. I had an awakening in my 30's that changed my life, im grateful for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## William Tanner

woodtickgreg said:


> I've been working nights and I hate it, I can't sleep during the day. I come home extremely tired but can only sleep a few hours, so I get up, do some stuff and go back to bed for a few more hours.  I just can't get my internal clock to reset. So it might be a week or 2 until I start the new job but at least there's light at the end of the tunnel. Background checks and drug test need to be done first.


Feel for you man. Worked shift work for 21 years. The last few were a rotation of 10 weeks nights and 10 weeks days. It was 9:00 pm to 9:00 am. It wasn’t fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

My Mom's youngest sister passed away a few days ago.
I have to get ready to share a 18 hour drive with my brother & my Mom to go to Georgia for my aunt's funeral.
My Mom is 87 years old, & she doesn't drive anymore.
I am not looking forward to an 18 hour drive in a van, to be honest with you.

But, you do what you have to do.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So sorry to hear that Herb. Prayers for you all

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> My Mom's youngest sister passed away a few days ago.
> I have to get ready to share a 18 hour drive with my brother & my Mom to go to Georgia for my aunt's funeral.
> My Mom is 87 years old, & she doesn't drive anymore.
> I am not looking forward to an 18 hour drive in a van, to be honest with you.
> 
> But, you do what you have to do.


What part of Georgia.... we use i95 and reach Florida in 18 hours doing the speed limit. Maryland is 2.5 hours south of here. However, can't do it anymore, so we stop in the the Carolinas for a night and push on day 2. Hope the weather works with you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

William Tanner said:


> Feel for you man. Worked shift work for 21 years. The last few were a rotation of 10 weeks nights and 10 weeks days. It was 9:00 pm to 9:00 am. It wasn’t fun.


I'm just sleep deprived, very tired. I can't sleep but 4 or 5 hours during the daytime. But I filled out pre employment paperwork today, go for the drug test tomorrow after I sleep a few hours. I have 6 days to go next week on this crappy shift and then I'm done with this job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm just sleep deprived, very tired. I can't sleep but 4 or 5 hours during the daytime. But I filled out pre employment paperwork today, go for the drug test tomorrow after I sleep a few hours. I have 6 days to go next week on this crappy shift and then I'm done with this job.


Good deal. Health wise, you will be so much better off.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gonzalodqa

My Neck is sore. I spend the whole day yesterday in the greenhouse working on a new experiment.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gonzalodqa said:


> My Neck is sore. I spend the whole day yesterday in the greenhouse working on a new experiment.
> 
> View attachment 207280
> 
> View attachment 207281
> 
> View attachment 207282
> 
> View attachment 207283


Whole day on what...needlecast, brown-felt, some plant issues?


----------



## Gonzalodqa

I was doing mycorrhiza inoculation. I had 10 different strains and 400 plants total

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Gonzalodqa said:


> I was doing mycorrhiza inoculation. I had 10 different strains and 400 plants total


What does that mean? Chuck


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Nature Man said:


> What does that mean? Chuck


Sorry for not going into the details, I thought maybe it would not be that interested for the members. 
My investigation looks into the physiological response of boreal forest trees to forest management. As part of this investigation, I am looking at the soil interactions, including these symbiotical fungi (mycorrhiza), which infect the root of the trees and help them reach more resources. 
Yesterday I was setting this experiment to see how different strains of this fungus affect the physiology and water-resistant of some small pine seedlings. 
The yellow, white, and black stains you see in the plates are the fungi. I had to cut small pieces of it and bury it next to the root (or as close as possible) so the fungus can infect the plant. This required a lot of sterilization of the tools every time I changed strain and looking down to the small seedlings, which hurt my neck. 

Hopefully this clarified a little bit my post

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Thats cool. id like to hear more about it. However with that being said - if you know how to propogate and grow truffles - come talk to me!


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Fungi is not my expertise but truffle inoculation follows the same method although even under controlled conditions the inoculation of the desired strain is not guaranteed
It would be nice to have a truffle farm though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Last night of the week on the graveyard shift, I just want to be done. I took my physical and drug test for the new job today, hopefully it's better than this one. One more week on the graveyard shift and I'll be done. It'll be 6 days next week starting Sunday night. At least I know its coming to an end. Its really hard on me, I feel so tired all the time, I just can't sleep but 4 or 5 hours during the daytime. I'm sleep deprived and that's not good for a truck driver.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Last night of the week on the graveyard shift, I just want to be done. I took my physical and drug test for the new job today, hopefully it's better than this one. One more week on the graveyard shift and I'll be done. It'll be 6 days next week starting Sunday night. At least I know its coming to an end. Its really hard on me, I feel so tired all the time, I just can't sleep but 4 or 5 hours during the daytime. I'm sleep deprived and that's not good for a truck driver.


Hang in there! We’re pulling for you! Not long now... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Well the last coupla days. Was a nice day Tuesday afternoon so I took the pickup to get 2 yards of leaf mulch. Wednesday it rained all day. Went to spread the mulch on Thursday and I had left the driver’s side window down on the truck. Cloth seats and carpet are a disaster. Spent a few hours with a hair dryer and the heater on full to try to dry it out. Thought I did just OK with that. Got curious today and decided to take the molding off and raise the carpet. The pad is drenched. Filled 3 towels with water and it’s still sopping. Now I’m trying a space heater but it might be a lost cause. This just might be the excuse I need to get a new to me pickup.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Nature Man

Big ouch! New trucks sound good, until you see the price tags! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just bought out my lease, I dont really like the payment that it is now. But the payment on a comparable new truck is worse even for a lease. So I'll keep the truck I have for awhile. It's still like a new truck as it only has 19,000 miles on it and I have taken care of it. It's almost halfway paid for and it was a $52,000 truck, new truck today with the same equipment and options is low to mid $60s. Just crazy prices for a new vehicle today.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I’ve had a love/hate relationship with this vehicle. It’s a 2006 Dodge Dakota (my second one, I had a ‘96 before this) V8, 6 speed manual, 4x4. Very thirsty. Dodges from this era have a problem with rear wheel wells rusting out and this one has the car cancer. Poor design. It’s not a full time driver for me, just lots of hauling errands. It doesn’t have garage space so it lives outside. I don’t think a new truck is in my future. A solid used vehicle maybe, put prices for everything are getting out of reach. Maybe I’ll bite the bullet and look into fixing the rust, after it dries out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Prices for new trucks are scary. Keeping my 95 Dodge.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, super low miles for a 95! Clean looking truck. 2500?


----------



## Tom Smart

William Tanner said:


> Prices for new trucks are scary. Keeping my 95 Dodge.
> 
> View attachment 207402
> 
> View attachment 207403



Boy, I’d keep that too.

I’d still have my ‘96 but I had a brake failure while the wife was with me. Brake line had rusted through and the pedal went to the floor. Wife none too happy coming down the S curves at the top of the county landfill. Fixed it but since our daughter was using it to drive to high school at the time the wife was too edgy to keep it. Thus the 2006 from Carmax. Got that for about $16K with only 4K miles on it. Sticker shock now is an understatement.

By the way all the boys at school were impressed she could drive a stick. None of them could.


----------



## William Tanner

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, super low miles for a 95! Clean looking truck. 2500?


Yes Greg it is a 2500 V10. Never had any issues at all with it. Until recently had four vehicles and my wife doesn't drive anymore. I try to drive the truck once a week. We are/were avid scuba drivers and we had a 20 foot dive boat and pulled in over the Cascades to dive in Puget Sound. I think I paid $18,000 for it and has been a good vehicle.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

William Tanner said:


> Yes Greg it is a 2500 V10. Never had any issues at all with it. Until recently had four vehicles and my wife doesn't drive anymore. I try to drive the truck once a week. We are/were avid scuba drivers and we had a 20 foot dive boat and pulled in over the Cascades to dive in Puget Sound. I think I paid $18,000 for it and has been a good vehicle.


What do you dive for in Puget Sound? Clams?


----------



## Sprung

I've been eyeing up a truck as a potential next vehicle in 4 or 5 years, but the prices are not budget friendly. A SUV with enough towing capacity to do what we want - tow a small camper - is priced even worse. My wife would prefer the SUV route, but I've been trying to get myself into another truck since my first one was totaled in an accident 14 years ago.



Tom Smart said:


> By the way all the boys at school were impressed she could drive a stick. None of them could.



One of my sisters could drive stick. We both went to the same college, so we shared a vehicle. Two of the various vehicles we had during the few years we were both con campus together were stick. It was a source of much teasing for some of my friends that my sister could drive stick and they couldn't.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Been a crazy couple of weeks. Bad visit from the boss out west. Just one of those folks that I just can’t read or do what he desires. Wow. So, lots of property therapy trying to get ready for the shop and house. Moved the trailer over about 20 feet or so, was afraid of getting myself blocked in once house construction starts in 6 months or so. Just trying to figure out life as we are going to try to live in it once I get the shop constructed. Of course, as you all know my favorite phrase is “springtime in the Rockies “, well, about 4 inches of snow thir night, icy roads this morning, and 50 or so for just one day.....l

but life is good!! No, great, am blessed, i just get caught up in things.....need to stay focused on the important stuff.
































Pretty much in opposite order over the last couple weeks, oh well. Tired last Sunday so drove up to look at a lake to see if the water had started opening.......just barely and with our current weather, it didn’t open any more. Saw the moose on the way to the lake.

scraping the shop area so I could use and save what little top soil there is. Not much, maybe 4 inches. Have a foundation guu coming out Tuesday to talk plans to see if I can get this thing in.

Also, found this smaller frig as the camper frig isn’t going to be large enough to live with for 6 or so months.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

Wildthings said:


> What do you dive for in Puget Sound? Clams?


Lots of crabs. We got clams, oysters and mussels but didn’t dive for them. Plenty of shrimp at night. Always obeyed limit and other regulations. Took very few fish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> Well the last coupla days. Was a nice day Tuesday afternoon so I took the pickup to get 2 yards of leaf mulch. Wednesday it rained all day. Went to spread the mulch on Thursday and I had left the driver’s side window down on the truck. Cloth seats and carpet are a disaster. Spent a few hours with a hair dryer and the heater on full to try to dry it out. Thought I did just OK with that. Got curious today and decided to take the molding off and raise the carpet. The pad is drenched. Filled 3 towels with water and it’s still sopping. Now I’m trying a space heater but it might be a lost cause. This just might be the excuse I need to get a new to me pickup.
> 
> View attachment 207399


One of the quickest ways to dry out a truck, put the AC on max. The natural flow is high concentration to low, and AC pulls moisture from the air, so the carpet would constantly feed the air, until in balance / dry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Garry -
I saw the Rockies have been getting snow the last few days. Kind of a nuisance when you're trying to get your house started but on the other hand, every little bit helps, right? Pretty cool you saw the moose, not many of them in CO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We might get snow Tuesday night. Dunno, we'll see?


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Garry -
> I saw the Rockies have been getting snow the last few days. Kind of a nuisance when you're trying to get your house started but on the other hand, every little bit helps, right? Pretty cool you saw the moose, not many of them in CO.


We still need the moisture. Just didn’t quite expect the roads to ice like they did. Ended up with one of those cold overcast days that sucked the warmth out of everything so when the rain started, temp dropped some more, turned to snow, and everything froze. What a mess for a few hours. More snow Monday night then some warmer weather. Just one of those cycles for a week. 

my wife loves moose and she was bummed she wasn’t with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I gotta catch up with everyone here tomorrow night.
But in the mean time, heres my weekend....




Found a local pond to go fishing at. And it has bass!!

Then today I fixed a corner of a concrete porch. One big solid block. 
















I'm almost done. Need to go back tomorrow and pull the forms and attach the post. Then it's completed.
Gnite folks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> I gotta catch up with everyone here tomorrow night.
> But in the mean time, heres my weekend....
> 
> View attachment 207502
> Found a local pond to go fishing at. And it has bass!!
> 
> Then today I fixed a corner of a concrete porch. One big solid block.
> View attachment 207505
> 
> View attachment 207504
> 
> View attachment 207503
> 
> View attachment 207506
> 
> I'm almost done. Need to go back tomorrow and pull the forms and attach the post. Then it's completed.
> Gnite folks.


Looks good. I would have waited longer than 24 hours to cure. That narrow footed steel column support I would have thought would act as a shear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Looks like a weekend for the books.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks good. I would have waited longer than 24 hours to cure. That narrow footed steel column support I would have thought would act as a shear.


Yeah, might wait a couple more day before drilling. Last pad we poured waited about 2 weeks before we drilled. Might also suggest a bit of sealant between the post and concrete. Might hold off the deterioration. That was likely caused by water getting in at the bolts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yep. I'm waiting another day. Gunna be rain today so thats just another reason to leave it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Y'all did some great stuff - I pulled weeds!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Y'all did some great stuff - I pulled weeds!!


Agree! - I skinned a turkey into 7 parts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I got to sort boards twice for a 10 foot deep deck. Managed to keep 16 out of 64 boards. Asked the boss to convey my appreciation for the product to the store manager...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I got to sort boards twice for a 10 foot deep deck. Managed to keep 16 out of 64 boards. Asked the boss to convey my appreciation for the product to the store manager...


1 out of 4, just think of the ratio for the next guy....

When I was a kid, any of the wood at the yard that failed to make grade, was taken to the yard's wood shop and repurposed. Sister-in-law told me that most goes to the dumpster at Lowes. 

New Green Deal at its best...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I haven't figured out how the day's been yet. Was at the HD about 3 blocks from the house last night. Got home, and a few moments later heard a whole bunch of sirens. Did not know what was going on. Found out this morning that about 45 min after I was there one of their employees got shot. Danged - gonna have to start pack'n when pick'n up some 1X's. While I was writing this, they just announced that there was a double stabbing at a high school about 10 blocks away!!! What is going on in this world? I cannot comprehend it!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## William Tanner

Mike Hill said:


> I haven't figured out how the day's been yet. Was at the HD about 3 blocks from the house last night. Got home, and a few moments later heard a whole bunch of sirens. Did not know what was going on. Found out this morning that about 45 min after I was there one of their employees got shot. Danged - gonna have to start pack'n when pick'n up some 1X's. While I was writing this, they just announced that there was a double stabbing at a high school about 10 blocks away!!! What is going on in this world? I cannot comprehend it!


So sad what is going on in this country. About time to split shop time and range time.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just try to not go anywhere anymore. Work, home, groceries, and that's about it. I'm always on alert and watching what goes on around me, I trust no one, everyone is suspect. This has become a godless country and that scares me more than anything. I seek fellowship and can't even find that anymore.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

This may be my last night shift on this stinking job, lol. I start the new job next Tuesday. Why Tuesday may ask? Because my Betty is going for her citizenship interview on Monday and I'll be there for her.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's awesome Greg. Both things

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> This may be my last night shift on this stinking job, lol. I start the new job next Tuesday. Why Tuesday may ask? Because my Betty is going for her citizenship interview on Monday and I'll be there for her.


Citizenship interview? Where was she born, if you don’t mind the question. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nature Man said:


> Citizenship interview? Where was she born, if you don’t mind the question. Chuck


Shes Canadian, but she has been in this country for more than 40 years, her kids where born here, and she has worked for the city for 25 years. I think shes more American than me, lol. She has had 4 green cards. All of her family is in Canada, before covid we went there often to visit. We even made a trip to visit with Kenbo.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Did you ever look at some of the citizen study material? Most people who get their citizenship that way know way more about our government than 90% of the people born here. It's a hard, challenging exercise. Good on'her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yes I have, and that's why I say she is more American than me. She has had to work at it, I did nothing and was just born here. She has to know things that aren't even taught in schools anymore. She has to remember dates of all kinds of things in her personal life and her kids lives. Even if and when she may have ever had a traffic citation. I cant remember what I did yesterday. It's amazing what she has to go through to become a citizen of the US. She has served her whole life here, and yet illegals can just walk across the border without any repercussions. So I admire her for what she is doing to become a citizen of the US, it's not an easy undertaking. Most of us couldn't even pass the civics exam part of the interview let alone all the documentation she has to provide. Yes I have looked at what is required, I have watched and listened to her study, watched her jumping through hoops to gather documentation of events in her life, gather proof of whatever civic organizations she may have participated in, her notary status, etc. It actually makes me feel guilty of my citizenship because I was just born here and I haven't had to earn it like she has to, shes a good person and has served her city well for 25 years, pays her taxes just like we do and still has to endure this. So yes I appreciate what she is going though. And I didnt even mention the expense of her 4 green cards and the over $1,000 it cost just to apply for the citizenship. People dont realize there is a great expense to be here if you aren't born here. Unless of course your an illegal.........

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I agree about having to work to become a legal citizen and we just allow all these to just walk in. I worked with a retired ATF agent whose wife did the same thing. Took FOREVER and she earned it. Our country is so backwards on things nowadays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I agree about having to work to become a legal citizen and we just allow all these to just walk in. I worked with a retired ATF agent whose wife did the same thing. Took FOREVER and she earned it. Our country is so backwards on things nowadays.


Yup and now they want to give stimulus money to the illegals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Greg, congratulations to Betty, and to you for supporting her through this process!

When I was in Grad School, a Professor (and very good friend) finally took the time to go through the same process and it was arduous. He was from the UK, came to the US for grad school and never left. He worked his way through the University tenure process, married, raised three children (two of whom served in the military), and was an American in every sense of the word except for his passport. Said he waited so long to become a citizen because he just didn't have the time nor energy to do it while he was raising kids and going through tenure. 

Shortly after receiving his citizenship, we had a large meeting with a group of about 200 potato growers where they presented him with an American flag and pole to fly it. There wasn't a dry eye in the group for several minutes. 

Seeing how much becoming a citizen meant to him made everyone in the group realize how much we take for granted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yep. Such BS! Some people do take America for granted. I was raised to respect my elders, police, our military/veterans and the flag. This dang snowflake generation and liberals ticks me off. Heard a story the other day of some freakin snowflakes tying a flag to their belt loop and dragging it down the road. I would lose my  and my job if I saw that! They need beat down

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## DLJeffs

trc65 said:


> Greg, congratulations to Betty, and to you for supporting her through this process!
> 
> When I was in Grad School, a Professor (and very good friend) finally took the time to go through the same process and it was arduous. He was from the UK, came to the US for grad school and never left. He worked his way through the University tenure process, married, raised three children (two of whom served in the military), and was an American in every sense of the word except for his passport. Said he waited so long to become a citizen because he just didn't have the time nor energy to do it while he was raising kids and going through tenure.
> 
> Shortly after receiving his citizenship, we had a large meeting with a group of about 200 potato growers where they presented him with an American flag and pole to fly it. There wasn't a dry eye in the group for several minutes.
> 
> Seeing how much becoming a citizen meant to him made everyone in the group realize how much we take for granted.



When I worked for Chevron Chemical in St Louis (we made and packaged all the Ortho Home & Garden products), we had a Phd chemist in the lab that was from Russia. Her and her husband left Russia because of the labor conditions and mandates they were being given from the government. She went through the citizenship process and some us kind of followed along, asking her about it, etc. When she earned her citizenship, we had a party just as you did and it was pretty emotional. Like you said, it made us all very much appreciate what we often took for granted. There is some momentum here to increase the civic curriculum in high school and it would be nice if it could result in some of the same feelings and appreciation.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

My wife flips on several ideas, some capitalistic, some socialistic, some republican and some federalist. Two things she often consistently says about older children, they all should be required to live and work a farm with beefers, milkers, pigs, chickens and some sort of crop fields. That way they might better grasp the value the backbone of America, respect the food they eat, and the land they walk on. Secondly, a year in the armed forces to understand sacrifice, respect, dedication and freedom.

She has a good points. Sure this concept would be fitting for other countries as well. No disrespect meant to any, just repeating points I have heard that I can see validity in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Also think all kids should also be required to tour real prisons, real drunk tanks and e.r.'s especially ones that do a lot of drug od's .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> My wife flips on several ideas, some capitalistic, some socialistic, some republican and some federalist. Two things she often consistently says about older children, they all should be required to live and work a farm with beefers, milkers, pigs, chickens and some sort of crop fields. That way they might better grasp the value the backbone of America, respect the food they eat, and the land they walk on. Secondly, a year in the armed forces to understand sacrifice, respect, dedication and freedom.
> 
> She has a good points. Sure this concept would be fitting for other countries as well. No disrespect meant to any, just repeating points I have heard that I can see validity in.


I agree with her. With this increasing attitude of "entitlement" or "the world owes me stuff, I shouldn't have to earn it", I think it'd be totally appropriate for all young folks to be required to spend one to two years in some sort of service job - armed forces, civic service, parks, picking up trash, working the fields, manning the borders, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

President Bush and Laura were just on the today show last week and he inducted some new citizens. Although made for tv, it was still very inspiring!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Had a great weekend. Started the temp fence for the dogs up at the property. Not strong, but they don’t need strong, they need the deterrent. Also borrowed a second auger, one with a screw point on the bottom and it worked like a champ. We are so excited!!!! Got two posts set today, a bunch to go!! But it has given me hope in accomplishing some more on the place. Pictures will follow from my phone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

One of my best buds and former co-workers retired and moved to Bend, Oregon years ago. Over the past year he and another friend of his built a boat so that current and former first responders could fish and relax. Last week he towed the craft to Kennewick, Washington for a dedication and he left it up to me to organize the event. It went off well with several TV stations and the local paper being present. Retired and active folks were present along with the area police chief's and sheriffs. The following was the write-up that was given to the media. I provided the bottle of wine for the the Christening.

The FIRST RESPONDER, a 30 foot pontoon fishing boat will make an appearance on the Columbia River this week. The ship is dedicated as a tribute to all First Responders, Medical, Military and Health Care Providers. There are 4 fishing decks, 12 rod holders, four downriggers and a 100 plus year old ship's bell found on an old ship wreckage in World War II by a Veteran from Bend, Oregon. Veterans and First Responders built the boat from the deck up, with over 2000 Aluminum welds, a BBQ and even a heater. Retiring Kennewick Police Chief Ken Hohenberg will perform a short christening for retired law enforcement from Oregon and Washington that will be in attendance.

The photo below was on the front page of the Tri-City Herald above the fold.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 3


----------



## William Tanner

Here are a couple of photos that I took the night before. My buddy is on the left and my brother is in the middle.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> One of my best buds and former co-workers retired and moved to Bend, Oregon years ago. Over the past year he and another friend of his built a boat so that current and former first responders could fish and relax. Last week he towed the craft to Kennewick, Washington for a dedication and he left it up to me to organize the event. It went off well with several TV stations and the local paper being present. Retired and active folks were present along with the area police chief's and sheriffs. The following was the write-up that was given to the media. I provided the bottle of wine for the the Christening.
> 
> The FIRST RESPONDER, a 30 foot pontoon fishing boat will make an appearance on the Columbia River this week. The ship is dedicated as a tribute to all First Responders, Medical, Military and Health Care Providers. There are 4 fishing decks, 12 rod holders, four downriggers and a 100 plus year old ship's bell found on an old ship wreckage in World War II by a Veteran from Bend, Oregon. Veterans and First Responders built the boat from the deck up, with over 2000 Aluminum welds, a BBQ and even a heater. Retiring Kennewick Police Chief Ken Hohenberg will perform a short christening for retired law enforcement from Oregon and Washington that will be in attendance.
> 
> The photo below was on the front page of the Tri-City Herald above the fold.
> 
> View attachment 207901


That’s great Bill. Such a great thing!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Valiant accomplishment! Tremendous way to recognize our heroes! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty passed her citizenship exam! Now we just wait for notification of the swearing in date, about 4 weeks from now.

Reactions: Great Post 4 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great news

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> Here are a couple of photos that I took the night before. My buddy is on the left and my brother is in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 207909
> 
> View attachment 207910


Wow, that is a lot of boat for those tires. Wonder what the boat and trailer weigh and what those wheels are rated for?


----------



## William Tanner

Mr. Peet said:


> Wow, that is a lot of boat for those tires. Wonder what the boat and trailer weigh and what those wheels are rated for?


Good eye Mark. My brother, who was an excellent welder and fabricator, said the same thing.


----------



## drycreek

William Tanner said:


> Here are a couple of photos that I took the night before. My buddy is on the left and my brother is in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 207909
> 
> View attachment 207910


Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek

woodtickgreg said:


> Betty passed her citizenship exam! Now we just wait for notification of the swearing in date, about 4 weeks from now.


Fantastic, I know she’s proud that part is behind her.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Had a great weekend. Started the temp fence for the dogs up at the property. Not strong, but they don’t need strong, they need the deterrent. Also borrowed a second auger, one with a screw point on the bottom and it worked like a champ. We are so excited!!!! Got two posts set today, a bunch to go!! But it has given me hope in accomplishing some more on the place. Pictures will follow from my phone.
> 
> View attachment 207902
> 
> View attachment 207903
> 
> View attachment 207904
> 
> View attachment 207905
> 
> View attachment 207906
> 
> View attachment 207907
> 
> View attachment 207908


That's going to be one serious fence! What are you raising, kangaroos?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Betty passed her citizenship exam! Now we just wait for notification of the swearing in date, about 4 weeks from now.


That is awesome! Will you be able to video the swearing in for us?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Betty passed her citizenship exam! Now we just wait for notification of the swearing in date, about 4 weeks from now.


Give her a hug for me Greg!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> That's going to be one serious fence! What are you raising, kangaroos?


It’s only 4 feet high, so the Great Dane can still look over it if he wants.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Brisket on the old Traeger - feeding the office today!

Secret is in the sauce!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> That is awesome! Will you be able to video the swearing in for us?


I dunno, still a lot of restrictions with covid.
When we where there for her test and I was siting in the car in the parking lot I saw a lot of people taking pictures out in front of the office by the flag pole, holding little American flags and their certificates. I'm hoping I get to view the swearing in ceremony but I don't know yet.
It was pretty cool to see how proud all of these people where to become citizens of the US. All different nationalities.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Brisket on the old Traeger - feeding the office today!
> 
> Secret is in the sauce!!!
> 
> View attachment 207947


Man that looks good!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

My day ended very nicely. My saw came in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

Hallelujah! Show us pics of your new saw! Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Man that looks good!!! Chuck


Naw, it's brisket - not chuck!!!!!


I know, I know, I just couldn't help myself!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nature Man said:


> Hallelujah! Show us pics of your new saw! Chuck


I started a thread in tool reviews.




__





Laguna F3 52" table saw.


I came home from my first day on a new job and as I backed I to my driveway I got a text from woodcraft, your order is in! So this will be a review of the whole experience, good or bad. First I waited over 2 months to get it due to covid and no one having any machinery. Some damage to the top...



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Not sure. Got my gate hung, took more effort than I thought it would but that’s okay. Wanted to get one hole done for our temporary fence gate, nearly got the auger bit stuck, came out, and just got greedy. Not only stuck the thing but snapped the u- joint. Ugh.....yes, think I remember how to do them, but curious who to go to for replacement. Seems I’m good at making more work for myself.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Your local tractor or farm store should carry them. Here in podunkville we have 4 storesoff hand to check...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I knew I was tired last night and......frustrated. Got back out there today and figured out I broke a sheer bolt. Of course I didn’t have a punch to get it out. I knew last night the way things were spinning that a blown up u-joint was making sense to me but just honestly didn’t look. I came home. So, will attack on Sunday afternoon and should be back up a running if I can get the old bolt shaft punched out. 

On another note, caught up with my Goldwing buddies for first time in over a year and had a great morning. This was our Maintenance day, for me it was air filter.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Today...so far so good, I'm off. Wore out though. 15 hour day yesterday. Marked on duty about 0845. Got the call of a hunting accident at 0900. Got home at 2400 and still had some evidence to put in the computer. Luckily I'm off today. Usually work these non stop until complete. Have another officer doing some stuff for me today on it. Hit it again tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## ripjack13

I love my job, but there's some serious walking involved in doing it....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs

You walked 83 miles in April? Excellent.

I think that's what...two double meat whoppers with cheese?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

And he rested on Sunday!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, quit doing the warm up and start stepping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Good day until I broke the back window out of my topper......backed up a bit too far and hit the loader on my tractor. Why was the loader up and near the window, well..........thought I had a good idea of how to get something heavy and oversized out of the bed of my truck and back in. It worked if I hadn’t backed up a bit too far........













pour squirrel chatted at me for 30 minutes over an empty bird feeder.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> squirrel chatted at me for 30 minutes


It would have been less than 5.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Funny stories are made from good ideas gone wrong. I'm rooting for the squirrel. We have a big grey that's been carrying huge mouth's full of grass up into the very top of the big juniper out back. I figure we'll have little squirrels running around here in a month or so.


----------



## T. Ben

I’ve got one that sits on what’s left of the barn and laughs at me,he waits for me to get the rifle and go outside,and It’s gone by the time I hit the corner of the house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

And counting…..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Tom Smart said:


> View attachment 208456
> 
> And counting…..


I want my one dog entertained. The other won’t care!!


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Good day until I broke the back window out of my topper......backed up a bit too far and hit the loader on my tractor. Why was the loader up and near the window, well..........thought I had a good idea of how to get something heavy and oversized out of the bed of my truck and back in. It worked if I hadn’t backed up a bit too far........
> 
> View attachment 208447
> 
> View attachment 208448
> 
> View attachment 208449
> 
> pour squirrel chatted at me for 30 minutes over an empty bird feeder.


Life's a mystery! You are putting up a fence - I'm tearing one down and digging up the posts!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Life's a mystery! You are putting up a fence - I'm tearing one down and digging up the posts!


But it keeps balance in the world....entropy........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty recieved her swearing in date, it's Monday! I think they'll let me in with a mask.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> But it keeps balance in the world....entropy........


1st Law of Thermodynamics or 2nd Law of Thermodynamics = we gotta be careful or Mr Paul will have to step in

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I think I have my old saw sold. It's going to a aspiring wood worker, this will be his first saw. It will be a great saw for a beginner, it has served me well for many years and has lots of upgrades. He's coming over tomorrow, Saturday, and we'll take it apart together so he will know how it all goes together. He'll help carrying all the pieces out of the basement. We'll load it in my truck and trailer and I'll deliver it for him as he's close by. I'll hp him put it back together as it will be easier with 2 people. He's a newbie so I want to help him set it up so he will enjoy it. I'm so happy a new wood worker is getting this saw as his first. He's just now setting up a shop and this will make a fine centerpiece in his shop.
I cleared everything out from underneath it.



Scrap box stays here.



As well as all of this scrap and various jigs I've made over the years..



Once the old one is gone I can finish the assembly on my new one.  it's a win win for both of us. Im gonna try and get him to join the wb too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Took a third, or was that 5th, trailer load of non saleable / non flammable items from my yard and deposited them in a ware house for storage. Danged if they weren't scraping the warehouse out when I left... oh well, money well spent. Trying to clear a spot in the debris ( I really meant to say -yard-) for a shop. Some of these projects have outlived my interest or something. I dont remember this stuff being this bad 3 years ago...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Took a third, or was that 5th, trailer load of non saleable / non flammable items from my yard and deposited them in a ware house for storage. Danged if they weren't scraping the warehouse out when I left... oh well, money well spent. Trying to clear a spot in the debris ( I really meant to say -yard-) for a shop. Some of these projects have outlived my interest or something. I dont remember this stuff being this bad 3 years ago...


Was there pictures to go along with the text?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I think I have my old saw sold. It's going to a aspiring wood worker, this will be his first saw. It will be a great saw for a beginner, it has served me well for many years and has lots of upgrades. He's coming over tomorrow, Saturday, and we'll take it apart together so he will know how it all goes together. He'll help carrying all the pieces out of the basement. We'll load it in my truck and trailer and I'll deliver it for him as he's close by. I'll hp him put it back together as it will be easier with 2 people. He's a newbie so I want to help him set it up so he will enjoy it. I'm so happy a new wood worker is getting this saw as his first. He's just now setting up a shop and this will make a fine centerpiece in his shop.
> I cleared everything out from underneath it.
> View attachment 208533
> Scrap box stays here.
> View attachment 208534
> As well as all of this scrap and various jigs I've made over the years..
> View attachment 208535
> Once the old one is gone I can finish the assembly on my new one.  it's a win win for both of us. Im gonna try and get him to join the wb too.


That's so great you're helping the buyer get it all set-up and show him the little tricks and nuances. That'll get him / her up going so much faster than if they did it on their own.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> Was there pictures to go along with the text?


She wont agree to pictures until the yard is a little better. You just have to imagine "lifestyles of the not so rich and famous"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good news for today is my old craftsman saw is sold and has moved to a new home.
This is where it sat, all taken apart and moved out of the basement.



Loaded into my trailer.



And the bed of my truck. It has been delivered and re assembled at the buyers home.



And maybe tomorrow I can finish the assembly on the new Laguna saw. It's in its approximate location.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Love your new saw! You were most kind to help set up your old saw for the buyer! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nature Man said:


> Love your new saw! You were most kind to help set up your old saw for the buyer! Chuck


You know something? It was bitter sweat. I've had that saw since shortly after I graduated high school, early 80 ish. When all my friends where buying cars I had a motorcycle I rode and I bought this saw instead. It has been a fixture in any shop I had wherever I lived, it has survived two marriages and actually was a part of my personal therapy to recover from both of them. This saw felt like it was a part of me, like family. I totally rebuilt it at one point about 15 years ago. Had the top reground, added the fence, outfeed tables, new metal hand wheels, and recently upgraded the switch to a padel style and added dust collection. If I hadn't purchased a new one it would have continued to serve me well as I hope it does its new owner and home. But all things change in life and I hope the new saw serves me as well as the old craftsman did. It's a new chapter in my wood working life and hopefully into my retirement years someday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Horrible drive to Utah Friday, fought wind almost all day, really bad last 5 hours. But all worth it for a face like this!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty had her swearing in citizenship oath today. Unfortunately no one else was allowed in due to covid restrictions still being in place. I could only take pics outside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

That is awesome!! My congradulations to your wife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's great news! Congrats to her!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Congratulations to you both

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

CONGRATULATIONS BETTY!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Congratulations!! What a nice accomplishment. Welcome new American citizen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

CONGRATULATIONS BETTY!!! WTG!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Monumental! Congratulations on this most wonderful milestone! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Congrats! and I love all the red, white and blue

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Following this has made my chest swell and my eyes get damp. Congratulations!! I have a couple of friends that have become naturalized and say it was a defining point in their life. Well, to correct that, one says having testicular cancer might have been a bigger thing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This was her desk when she got to work today. Her co workers decorated it for her to say congratulations  how cool was that of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 9 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

That is friggin awesome. I bet her eyes teared up!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## drycreek

Congratulations what an achievement.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well trying to find an suv for my Betty. There are absolutely no vehicles available around here unless you want top of the line unaffordable or bottom end pos. Imagine walking into a car dealership and saying I want to buy a car and the salesman says I'm sorry all we have is used right now? I don't dare cancel the order I have for my new truck! It was ordered 3 weeks ago and might be here in June? I'm working with a dealer now to see if he can find us something we can afford.
Strange times we are in, welcome to socialism.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finished up a bike for my step daughter today. 1979 Chicago Schwinn. Kind of rare 3 speed with a coaster brake. All original except for the seat and tires. I also added a basket and rear rack for her.



The bike rides really nice. They don't make them of this quality anymore. It'll last another 50 years if you keep it inside when not riding it.
I was riding it around today and couldn't help think about the wicked with of the west in the wizard of oz. Now I can't get that stupid tune out of my head, lol.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Finished up a bike for my step daughter today. 1979 Chicago Schwinn. Kind of rare 3 speed with a coaster brake. All original except for the seat and tires. I also added a basket and rear rack for her.
> View attachment 208935
> The bike rides really nice. They don't make them of this quality anymore. It'll last another 50 years if you keep it inside when not riding it.
> I was riding it around today and couldn't help think about the wicked with of the west in the wizard of oz. Now I can't get that stupid tune out of my head, lol.


Nice ride!!

What tune is that Greg?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Nice ride!!
> 
> What tune is that Greg?


The one when the wicked witch of the west is peddling her bike frantically.


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> The one when the wicked witch of the west is peddling her bike frantically.


I know! I just wanting to keep you going!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

You mean this one?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Just finished a large brooder shed. 3x7 and 4 ft to the eaves. I figure that's enough for the 24 chicks we got. Hopefully that will be enough eggs for 2 people.... :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, Litlle Mikey is going to over think again! The wizard of oz,was published in 1900, likely written 19th century, and likely set a few years before that. Was there a lot of bikes in Kansas in the late 1800's? Since asphalt paving was just being developed during that time bikes surely had to be rather rugged to go over the cobblestones and rough streets,of the time. What bike was Elmira Gulch riding in 1939?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Finally back home from a month away. Left San Antonio at 4 AM, and arrived in Tucson at 7 PM. Spent about 3 hours of that time collecting rock and some Woozona Juniper. Found an area where all the trunks are burled. One trunk was way too large and heavy to to get loaded. Since i'm heading back that way in July with my trailer attached, I'll be able to load up a bunch. Tomorrow I'm gonna post a picture of the bed of my truck. Also got a couple deer heads with antlers. It's a shame the best one smelled so bad I only took one antler, but got both of the spikes off the first one I found. I think I need to see an interventionist.

@woodtickgreg, the stuff you sent is here. Thank you. I'll get the stuff for your router packaged up possibly tomorrow.

@Courtland, the McNaughton stuff is here. Thank you........ .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, Litlle Mikey is going to over think again! The wizard of oz,was published in 1900, likely written 19th century, and likely set a few years before that. Was there a lot of bikes in Kansas in the late 1800's? Since asphalt paving was just being developed during that time bikes surely had to be rather rugged to go over the cobblestones and rough streets,of the time. What bike was Elmira Gulch riding in 1939?


I’m the same way! Always trying to validate things through history. Wonder what the original manuscript said... Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, found another photo of the set and the bike without Ms. Gulch riding. Some say it looks like a Safety Model 1900 Orient bicycle , made by Waltham. Added front cam brake, added basket, added chain guard and added back rack. Supposedly some guy in San Diego has original. All the scenes in the film has much of the tubes covered by skirt. In these pics you can see the the J-bend in the top tube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## eaglea1

Celebrated 48 years together today and love her more everyday. Kids all texted and or called to congratulate us. 
Took her out for dinner and gave her an obscene amount of money in the form of a Macys gift card.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just spent $63 on a sheet of 3/4" plywood and had to go to 2 different stores to find it. But it is A grade maple on one side and B grade on the other. Looks like 5 core plys.
But I gotta have this for my new outfeed table. Just sucked it up and bought it, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

OUCH!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> OUCH!


And this was about as inexpensive as I could find. Regular acx or bcx cost as much or more.
A few months back I was looking at some prefinished 3/4 hardwood ply at menards, it was about $67 a sheet back then, and was 7 internal plys. I didn't think that was too bad for prefinished hardwood ply, good on both sides, and high internal ply count. It's $82 a sheet today. But it is uv epoxy coat finish on 2 sides, I liked it better at $67

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Great day at the property. Cleaned out what I have dubbed the living room shed to make room for a dresser, bookshelf, cabinets Denise has, big screen TVs for Apple TV, etc. Moved the stuff to the mouse condo shed I rebuilt. Won’t be up here full time for another 45 days or so but every weekend we get closer. 

In the way to dinner Pikes Peak was sparring with Mother Nature but didn’t last long. On way back it looked much calmer

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I just spent $63 on a sheet of 3/4" plywood and had to go to 2 different stores to find it. But it is A grade maple on one side and B grade on the other. Looks like 5 core plys.
> But I gotta have this for my new outfeed table. Just sucked it up and bought it, lol.
> View attachment 209387


Add another $20-25 and that is our local market. $60 covers osb exterior sheeting...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Looks like a little fresh snow up on Pikes. We had a solid afternoon of light rain today. Needed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

In the last three days I've had over 11" of rain. Hoping my tomatoes, cukes and beans don't drown

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

just quoted on a small building that has about 600 sheets of 15\32 sheathing. Exterior was to be sheathing rated plywood. That was bad enough at $68 per sheet, but for some odd reason they wanted BC sanded on the interior. Now that was real painful at $78 per sheet. However the prices aren't the biggest disruption. Quoted an industrial project on Friday - owners schedule was they wanted the construction and their equipment completed by 11\30. However I can't get the joist girders and joists until 2\2\2022. Nor can I get the new transformer until 4\25\2022. Somebody is being successful taking down my industry and the country. I'm getting too old for this canine scat! Additionally we can't get 3-phase power until the end of summer because of some shortage of something and we sit around twiddling our thumbs waiting on codes inspections and plan reviews - the precious bureaucrats are still working from home - and I use the term working very loosely!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I'm having a nice day, started by having my usual Sunday coffee in bed and playing on the internet. Mowed the lawn and then worked on my motorcycle, it was flashing abs warning lights. Was a minor thing, code reader said it was low brake fluid in the abs module. I had to take the seats, side covers and fuel tank off to get to the reservoirs but at least it's fixed. Cleared the codes and went for a short ride, fueled it up and the lights never came back on so I'm good. I'm keeping my 17 year old bike on the road. Then I just chilled on the patio with Betty and enjoyed an iced tea. Now the grill is lit and we are going to enjoy some steaks on the back patio. It's clouded up here and the temps have dropped a little which is a relief from the heat and humidity. Supposed to get some rain this afternoon and evening but we should be inside by then. We need the rain. All in all it's been a very enjoyable Sunday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Just sent my buddy home with a 10 foot trailer of poplar. He brought 7 small logs and went home with around 600 dollars worth of building material for his shop... 6 months ago it would have been a 200 dollar load. Right now he is excited to have a sawmill buddy. Later I will cost him some work hours on my shop...

Was a lot of fun milling with two guys instead of running solo.
Then I fixed a smell behind the washing machine. The previous owner cut the trap out... that isnt the best option in case you are considering that move on your own washing machine drain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Just sent my buddy home with a 10 foot trailer of poplar. He brought 7 small logs and went home with around 600 dollars worth of building material for his shop... 6 months ago it would have been a 200 dollar load. Right now he is excited to have a sawmill buddy. Later I will cost him some work hours on my shop...
> 
> Was a lot of fun milling with two guys instead of running solo.
> Then I fixed a smell behind the washing machine. The previous owner cut the trap out... that isnt the best option in case you are considering that move on your own washing machine drain.


Pics?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nature Man said:


> Pics?


I know, right? He pulled out and I said, Darn I forgot to shoot pics. 
The wife says ' gonna tell folks what you did huh?'
Anyhow there were 7pcs 4"x6"x8'
3pcs 2"x10"x10'
6 pcs 1' trimming cuts
6 pcs 2"x12"x7'
6pcs 2"x12"x8'
8 pcs 2"x6"x8'

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Pics?


Of the back of his washer?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Of the back of his washer?


Maybe we could all learn something from the ace appliance repairman! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nature Man said:


> Pics?





Nature Man said:


> Maybe we could all learn something from the ace appliance repairman! Chuck


Purty sure ya'll done seen a white pvc trap. It looks like a p turned sideways . The appliance wasnt stinking. The drain , however,WAS. It ain't fancy. I haven't reworked the laundry area yet so it is still bits of bare wall and plywood and sheetrock...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So the company I am currently working for is a cold heading company, translation is nuts, bolts, screws, and all sorts of fastners.fasteners.
Bolts start out as rolls of wire, when I say wire it can be over an in h thick depending on the bolt being made.
Millions of dollars and acres of wire.



Some of what I haul, up to 61k on a 3 axle trailer.



This is what a scrap bin roll off dumpster looks like at a metal coater.



I never gave much thought to how bolts are made until I worked here. Some of the machines make up to 88 bolts a minute. It's loud and stinky in the plant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Sounds pretty interesting. And no more nights. Right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

William Tanner said:


> Sounds pretty interesting. And no more nights. Right?


Yeah brother, no more nights. On days, get a little overtime, and every other Saturday for about a half day. Close to home too, 5 mile drive. Really heavy loads though, I have a 3 axle trailer and they can put 61k on it. Tubs of bolts are very heavy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

What happens with the scrap, Greg? Recycled?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> What happens with the scrap, Greg? Recycled?


Yup. Sometimes there's nothing wrong with the bolts, might have just been a spill that got shoveled up and then scrapped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Is 1" the biggest they make?


----------



## vegas urban lumber

woodtickgreg said:


> So the company I am currently working for is a cold heading company, translation is nuts, bolts, screws, and all sorts of fastners.fasteners.
> Bolts start out as rolls of wire, when I say wire it can be over an in h thick depending on the bolt being made.
> Millions of dollars and acres of wire.
> View attachment 209542
> Some of what I haul, up to 61k on a 3 axle trailer.
> View attachment 209543
> This is what a scrap bin roll off dumpster looks like at a metal coater.
> View attachment 209544
> I never gave much thought to how bolts are made until I worked here. Some of the machines make up to 88 bolts a minute. It's loud and stinky in the plant.


price of that scrap is headed over $350 per ton, anticipated $50 per ton increase first of june

with those prices you can anticipate a 30% increase in the price of nuts and bolts at HD and Lowes

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> Is 1" the biggest they make?


No, they make bigger, just used that as a reference. But they do make just about every fastener used in an automobile. Torx heads and all.


----------



## Mike Hill

If you find some scrap 2" dia and up, I've been want'n one or two. Somebody swiped the ones I had off my desk.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> If you find some scrap 2" dia and up, I've been want'n one or two. Somebody swiped the ones I had off my desk.


A 2" what?


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike Hill said:


> If you find some scrap 2" dia and up, I've been want'n one or two. Somebody swiped the ones I had off my desk.


2" diameter bolts? i see stuff like that from time to time


----------



## Gdurfey

Been silent about life this week. The work saga continues. Some of you may remember me going through a really tough patch a little over 18 months ago, right be fore COVID. I was removed from my leadership/middle management role for about 6 months. The boss could. To make any allegations stick. Well, he upped his game and went a different direction.

i am now on what is officially known as “remote” work. Although not new, it is new to the Air Force. When some of the leaders from my home organization got here Monday, they immediately pulled me aside and said effective 1 June I was assigned to a different organization and permanently on remote work. No reason given other than the boss believes senior leaders need to be moved around. It freshens them, it freshens the team, it cross-feeds ideas, etc. I know........okay. But I have never seen it done in this manner. Sorry, 15 yard penalty and loss of down.....

the great news of course is the opportunity, no damage but of a little ego maybe, etc. Well, in theory. Yes, I will be fine, I have a job, same pay, etc. I am darn blessed, period!!! But I live for my folks.........we had a welcome back social. It was great seeing folks, the visitors spoke, then I announced my own departure. Back on Monday, this one boss said I could go out however I wanted. He knows the legacy I have built with the team, or I could go out bitter.

I know what I have been a part of...........and I guess I took the high road. Folks still know this is bull........not sure why I care....no, I know exactly why I car, and why I am so grateful to my Woodbarter family to allow me to get this off my chest. 

the office was easier to pack up this time.......thanks for reading folks. I appreciate all of you.

Reactions: Sincere 13


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Stay strong, Garry. I have found in my long life that setbacks are often followed by periods of prosperity and happiness. Maybe this is a crossroads moment in your life. We all have them. Plan for the future and don't dwell on the past that left a bitter taste.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

My day is ending well. A truck I ordered 2 months ago came in a little early today
At the dealership. The color is called voodoo blue.



And at home. Lots of technology to learn how to use in this little beauty.



I've downsized my truck a little, and cut my payment in half! It's just a lease but very affordable. I may never buy another vehicle again.



She'll tow 6800 lbs and that's plenty for my utility trailer. I've got mud flaps, a bed Matt, and a tonneau cover coming for it. One drive in this Texas built toyota tacoma and I don't miss the gmc at all. I like the firmer ride compared to my gmc, and it's every bit as loaded.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gary, when one door closes many doors open. Things sometimes happen for a reason, God has a plan for you. He gives us what we need, not what we want. Something is in store for you, you just have to be open minded so you can see it when it's presented to you. Trust your heart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## William Tanner

woodtickgreg said:


> My day is ending well. A truck I ordered 2 months ago came in a little early today
> At the dealership. The color is called voodoo blue.
> View attachment 209718
> And at home. Lots of technology to learn how to use in this little beauty.
> View attachment 209741
> I've downsized my truck a little, and cut my payment in half! It's just a lease but very affordable. I may never buy another vehicle again.
> View attachment 209742
> She'll tow 6800 lbs and that's plenty for my utility trailer. I've got mud flaps, a bed Matt, and a tonneau cover coming for it. One drive in this Texas built toyota tacoma and I don't miss the gmc at all. I like the firmer ride compared to my gmc, and it's every bit as loaded.


Cool truck and awesome color. That would be my pick.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Gary, when one door closes many doors open. Things sometimes happen for a reason, God has a plan for you. He gives us what we need, not what we want. Something is in store for you, you just have to be open minded so you can see it when it's presented to you. Trust your heart.


Greg, I have handled this version much better than originally. Still hurts, but a great talk with a friend last Friday, finished a book on audio over the weekend and I was actually a bit prepared when it started happening. I’m not the best about applying what I learn very quickly, but it certainly showed me God was in charge. Still hurts, but I can better process the hurt.

The guy all behind this is still my second level supervisor.....just can’t quite break that chain yet.

Thanks to all of you. Larry, thank you again, I remember your support the first time around as well and appreciate it again As with the rest of you.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> My day is ending well. A truck I ordered 2 months ago came in a little early today
> At the dealership. The color is called voodoo blue.
> View attachment 209718
> And at home. Lots of technology to learn how to use in this little beauty.
> View attachment 209741
> I've downsized my truck a little, and cut my payment in half! It's just a lease but very affordable. I may never buy another vehicle again.
> View attachment 209742
> She'll tow 6800 lbs and that's plenty for my utility trailer. I've got mud flaps, a bed Matt, and a tonneau cover coming for it. One drive in this Texas built toyota tacoma and I don't miss the gmc at all. I like the firmer ride compared to my gmc, and it's every bit as loaded.


Have to remember that for a future custom paint on a motorcycle. I used 2000 Ram blue last time......small bike, just a few pieces, but when I see a color on a vehicle, I try to write it down someplace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> My day is ending well. A truck I ordered 2 months ago came in a little early today
> At the dealership. The color is called voodoo blue.
> View attachment 209718
> And at home. Lots of technology to learn how to use in this little beauty.
> View attachment 209741
> I've downsized my truck a little, and cut my payment in half! It's just a lease but very affordable. I may never buy another vehicle again.
> View attachment 209742
> She'll tow 6800 lbs and that's plenty for my utility trailer. I've got mud flaps, a bed Matt, and a tonneau cover coming for it. One drive in this Texas built toyota tacoma and I don't miss the gmc at all. I like the firmer ride compared to my gmc, and it's every bit as loaded.


Why bless your heart! That's a cute little thing!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

My wife made the end of my day a lot better. My favorite

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh yeah! That will make ya feel better. Except when you go back for more and you've done ate it all!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Been silent about life this week. The work saga continues. Some of you may remember me going through a really tough patch a little over 18 months ago, right be fore COVID. I was removed from my leadership/middle management role for about 6 months. The boss could. To make any allegations stick. Well, he upped his game and went a different direction.
> 
> i am now on what is officially known as “remote” work. Although not new, it is new to the Air Force. When some of the leaders from my home organization got here Monday, they immediately pulled me aside and said effective 1 June I was assigned to a different organization and permanently on remote work. No reason given other than the boss believes senior leaders need to be moved around. It freshens them, it freshens the team, it cross-feeds ideas, etc. I know........okay. But I have never seen it done in this manner. Sorry, 15 yard penalty and loss of down.....
> 
> the great news of course is the opportunity, no damage but of a little ego maybe, etc. Well, in theory. Yes, I will be fine, I have a job, same pay, etc. I am darn blessed, period!!! But I live for my folks.........we had a welcome back social. It was great seeing folks, the visitors spoke, then I announced my own departure. Back on Monday, this one boss said I could go out however I wanted. He knows the legacy I have built with the team, or I could go out bitter.
> 
> I know what I have been a part of...........and I guess I took the high road. Folks still know this is bull........not sure why I care....no, I know exactly why I car, and why I am so grateful to my Woodbarter family to allow me to get this off my chest.
> 
> the office was easier to pack up this time.......thanks for reading folks. I appreciate all of you.


Way too many injustices in this world! It’s always better to take the high road in my opinion, and prove them wrong! Try to find solace in knowing the truth! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> My day is ending well. A truck I ordered 2 months ago came in a little early today
> At the dealership. The color is called voodoo blue.
> View attachment 209718
> And at home. Lots of technology to learn how to use in this little beauty.
> View attachment 209741
> I've downsized my truck a little, and cut my payment in half! It's just a lease but very affordable. I may never buy another vehicle again.
> View attachment 209742
> She'll tow 6800 lbs and that's plenty for my utility trailer. I've got mud flaps, a bed Matt, and a tonneau cover coming for it. One drive in this Texas built toyota tacoma and I don't miss the gmc at all. I like the firmer ride compared to my gmc, and it's every bit as loaded.


Congrats!!! I have a 2016 Toyota Tacoma that is that bright blue, and I love it! Enjoy! Chuck


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Love Blue Bell. We have a hard time getting it up here after their production issues a few years ago. Our strawberries are now the local ones and really great this year. Nothing like that combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> My day is ending well. A truck I ordered 2 months ago came in a little early today
> At the dealership. The color is called voodoo blue.
> View attachment 209718
> And at home. Lots of technology to learn how to use in this little beauty.
> View attachment 209741
> I've downsized my truck a little, and cut my payment in half! It's just a lease but very affordable. I may never buy another vehicle again.
> View attachment 209742
> She'll tow 6800 lbs and that's plenty for my utility trailer. I've got mud flaps, a bed Matt, and a tonneau cover coming for it. One drive in this Texas built toyota tacoma and I don't miss the gmc at all. I like the firmer ride compared to my gmc, and it's every bit as loaded.


Toyota came out with a nice selection of colors on the Tacoma last year. I like that light grey color they have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Love Blue Bell. We have a hard time getting it up here after their production issues a few years ago. Our strawberries are now the local ones and really great this year. Nothing like that combo.


I have always love BlueBell ice cream. Its the best.........until I tasted HEB's vanilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I don't recall seeing HEB's. Is that a local Texas brand?


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> Toyota came out with a nice selection of colors on the Tacoma last year. I like that light grey color they have.


I'm not sold on the grey, but I like it better than the desert tan or army green. I do like the tacoma's in black or white too.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Playing with the taco today. Tonneau cover came yesterday so I installed it today.
Layed out all the parts in the bed.



Looks good on the truck. Easy instal. This is the 3rd one I've done.



It'll keep my groceries dry and out sight. 



After I got the tonneau done and I knew where the clamps where gonna be, so I installed the factory tie down loops. They can be positioned anywhere along the track.



Everything works together well, clamps and tie downs all go in the track, there's also 4 tie down loops in the bed floor. The bed also has lights on both sides, and 110v power. This is a plastic composit bed which is really cool, won't dent, Crack, rust, etc.



So far I'm really diggin this truck! Waiting on my rubber bed mat to come in. I got all my tools and tie downs back in the truck, back seat will not be used like in all my trucks. 
I found out reading the window sticker today that it was built in Mexico, all tacoma's will be soon.
But I gotta say, the build quality on this truck is very high, better than my gmc sierra. And I like the way this truck handles much better, feels more connected with the road and not as squishy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Nice truck, Greg. When we've wore out my wife's van (2013 Toyota Sienna w/ 140k miles - so some time yet before then), the plan is that she'll take over my 2018 Chevy Equinox and I'll likely be buying a truck. That's too far out for me to be dreaming of what I'm going to get, lol. I have thought of a Tacoma, but I'd have to sit in one without a sunroof first. The only Tacoma I've ever been in had a sunroof and between my height, and the lower ceiling height because of the sunroof, my head was firmly buried in the headliner!



woodtickgreg said:


> And I like the way this truck handles much better, feels more connected with the road and not as squishy.



Just my idle curiosity/thoughts on that is each manufacturer knows their target market and is building for it. I'd guess that many of those who are going out and buying a Sierra probably want their truck to feel more like driving an oversized car. While on the Tacoma side, there is a huge part of their market that uses their trucks for off-roading, or expect that kind of feel and utility in their truck - and there are many Tacoma owners that sink a lot of upgrades into their trucks.


----------



## Sprung

Been a busy week here. Lots to do with work. Been getting the house ready for my parents to visit this weekend. And getting our camping gear ready and packed up to go on a camping trip soon. Looking forward to seeing my parents - we hardly got to see them last year. And looking forward to our first camping trip of the season; we're going with a small group of friends and expect to have a great time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Sprung yeah the tacoma isn't for real tall people, I'm 5'9" so for me it's perfect. Mine is the trd off road model, it isn't what I was looking for but it was the only one coming in with the features on it that I wanted and the color. If I would have ordered the truck I wanted it would have taken 6 months to get it. Buying or leasing a vehicle right now is not fun and damn near impossible at this time because of the shortage due to no chips. I wanted a trd sport with a 6' bed because I won't ever off road my truck, but I settled for the off road with a 5' bed. The good news is the dealers got me a really low monthly lease payment, but the residual buyout is really high so I know this truck will go back at the end of 3 years. Maybe I'll talk to the dealer 6 months before my lease is up to see if I need to order early.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

I'm 6' 4", so I've sometimes got tall person issues when things are designed for the average.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Started off the day great, just a few easy chores at the new property. Just nice to unwind a bit after the week. Home early to finish up a small welding project and the day turned bad. Rain and storms were forecast, but this one knocked the tar out of us.

let me load pictures fro my phone and I will edit this…..




I just finished raising the taillights on my trailer. Originall put them too low and after more than 10 years fina did this little job. 



This storm came fast…….didn’t start with the pea sized, went straight to dollar sized….or at least close to that. 















The jeep and my truck look to be okay, but my poor Miata got the tar knocked out of it. Of course I only have collision on it, so there goes a $1000…….

there is a silver lining. All the houses in the neighborhood have had one or two roofs put on since i lived here. This will be my turn, plus paint, possibly gutters…….and with us looking to sell, well,……..grateful things weren’t worse. I have seen worse not too far from here.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## William Tanner

Been a pretty productive day with getting little stuff done. We took my brother to dinner, first time in a restaurant in 15 months. Felt really good. Got home to find my magazine in the mail box.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> My wife made the end of my day a lot better. My favorite
> 
> View attachment 209790
> 
> View attachment 209791


My Daughter turned me on to this flavor - grown partial to it. Now, Brenham, TX is only a good hop skip and a jump from my alma matre - and just past the lake I used to fish at while attending. I grew VERY partial to Blue Bell.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I don't recall seeing HEB's. Is that a local Texas brand?


HEB is a regional supermarket chain in Texas. It is predominant in the San Antonio area and more, but not throughout the State. Chuck


----------



## Wildthings

Nature Man said:


> HEB is a regional supermarket chain in Texas. It is predominant in the San Antonio area and more, but not throughout the State. Chuck


@FranklinWorkshops @Nature Man Sorry Larry. I thought I answered this. What Chuck said above but I would say they are pretty much all over Texas and growing. It's a very good grocery store



 



I am a huge fan of BlueBell ice cream but haven't bought any in quite a while. Instead we have been buying HEB's 1905 Vanilla






Check out their entire lineup CREAMY CREATIONS

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm so in love with HEB and Central Market (Another brother with the same mother) I just have to go to the one in my hometown and savor the meat department!!!!! Just about any store here might.......Might......on a good day have ONE brisket. This HEB has a whole aisle of briskets from Waygu, to prime down to packer! It might be Lil Mikey's Skippy Place!!!! I think all I need in life is brisket and Texas sheet cake!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Was feeling kinda low today - so listened to me some Willie on youtube - (I know I'm cheap). Listened to Seven Spanish Angels, noticed a line in the lyrics that I just had to google to make sure.

They could hear the riders comin'
He said, "This is my last fight
If they take me back to Texas
They won't take me back alive"

That AIN"T about Lil Mikey! I could easily be bribed with brisket, good breakfast tacos, and my Mom's Texas Sheet Cake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Just got home from a couple nights of camping with some friends. It was a much needed getaway. Now on to a busy weekend!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike Hill said:


> My Daughter turned me on to this flavor - grown partial to it. Now, Brenham, TX is only a good hop skip and a jump from my alma matre - and just past the lake I used to fish at while attending. I grew VERY partial to Blue Bell.
> View attachment 210283


As I'm driving to my current favorite BBQ near here (that isn't my smoker), I can look over to the left (east) and there is a Blue Bell distribution warehouse. There's been many a time that the thought of breaking and entering has been entertained by Lil Mikey! Probably a good thing I don't normally carry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> My Daughter turned me on to this flavor - grown partial to it. Now, Brenham, TX is only a good hop skip and a jump from my alma matre - and just past the lake I used to fish at while attending. I grew VERY partial to Blue Bell.
> View attachment 210283


A few of my friends spent a semester over there……then got to come back to the big campus.


----------



## Mike Hill

Won't mention what used to be my favorite names of towns near Brenham and Lake Sommerville. One was Dime Box and the other New Dime Box. They still hold a special place in my heart but for another reason. It appears that college age Lil Mikey was .....errr......ummm......invited......yeh that's what I'll call it.....invited on a road trip (that's what we called 'em - road trips) late one night from my dorm room. College age Lil Mikey was hog-tied, thrown into the back of a pickup and invited to spend the night tied up to a flagpole in Dime Box. Now, at the time L i l Mikey wasn't small and quite muscular and it took quite a few of his closest friends to subdue him!!! Yes, it was Texas but it was winter and not warm especially since Lil Mikey was without a stitch of clothing. Did I forget to mention that Lil Mikey's clothes were liberated before he was even taken out of the dorm! He was also given temporary tattoes on most portions of his body. Just glad the deputy who untied me knew what was going on - not t he first time he'd experienced it. Every time I see the scene in 'A Christmas Story' where Ralphie's classmates gets his tongue frozen to a flagpole - I have remembrances of that night. Luckily, nothing of Lil Mikey's got frozen to the flagpole!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Won't mention what used to be my favorite names of towns near Brenham and Lake Sommerville. One was Dime Box and the other New Dime Box. They still hold a special place in my heart but for another reason. It appears that college age Lil Mikey was .....errr......ummm......invited......yeh that's what I'll call it.....invited on a road trip (that's what we called 'em - road trips) late one night from my dorm room. College age Lil Mikey was hog-tied, thrown into the back of a pickup and invited to spend the night tied up to a flagpole in Dime Box. Now, at the time L i l Mikey wasn't small and quite muscular and it took quite a few of his closest friends to subdue him!!! Yes, it was Texas but it was winter and not warm especially since Lil Mikey was without a stitch of clothing. Did I forget to mention that Lil Mikey's clothes were liberated before he was even taken out of the dorm! He was also given temporary tattoes on most portions of his body. Just glad the deputy who untied me knew what was going on - not t he first time he'd experienced it. Every time I see the scene in 'A Christmas Story' where Ralphie's classmates gets his tongue frozen to a flagpole - I have remembrances of that night. Luckily, nothing of Lil Mikey's got frozen to the flagpole!!!!!


I didn’t realize you non corps guys had as much fun as we did……even if we didn’t kno.w we were having fun at the time.

don‘t forget about the boot store in Lott……


----------



## Wildthings

Ahhhhhh! Dime Box and New Dime Box! Lucky they found a flag pole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> I didn’t realize you non corps guys had as much fun as we did……even if we didn’t kno.w we were having fun at the time.
> 
> don‘t forget about the boot store in Lott……


You had to be in the right dorm!!...Totally forgot the Fair - I think that is what that store was called. Had a friend that was in my major and his family owned some sort of chemical business in Temple. We'd go raid his family's kitchen once a semester. Once we decided to go to Lott to see the big store. There was a line outside the door and we did not stop, We went and found a BBQ place outside of Killeen that sold longnecks. To be truthful, cannot remember if we were hungry or if we just wanted to see if we could find any Rangerettes! We had D&D Farm and Ranch Supply in Seguin anyways - did not need the fair. Boot cut Wranglers made my big belt buckles look bigger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Long live "The Junction Boys" - Dad was there at the time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Long live "The Junction Boys" - *Dad was there at the time*!


Was he one of the survivors?


----------



## Mike Hill

Nope! He just remembers the hubbub!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Today we attended a wedding. I'm not a person who is into or watches sports of any kind, but the location of the reception was pretty cool.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> My Daughter turned me on to this flavor - grown partial to it. Now, Brenham, TX is only a good hop skip and a jump from my alma matre - and just past the lake I used to fish at while attending. I grew VERY partial to Blue Bell.
> View attachment 210283


I thought Blue Bunny was the favorite Texas ice cream? No?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty made a set of saddle bags for the bike I'm giving to her daughter. I think this really completes the look and gives her more carrying room for stuff, lol
Vinyl, leather, and canvas. 



Not to big, nice narrow profile and she can still use the rack.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well happy birthday Melissa!



She loves the bike.



It's so her.



In the little community she lives in it will serve her well for shopping in town and running errands.





I installed a bike rack on her tiny car, lol. I was worried about the front wheels coming off the ground.



All ready for the journey back to Ohio.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 9 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

Such a nice send off with the bike you worked on! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, where do I start……..I successfully received my building permit for the shop!!! That’s a big one as I have never done anything like this. Now fingers crossed the contractor I chose delivers.

Septic system is finally progressing! He has had the money to start for some time, glad to finally see progress.

Hail damage is getting scheduled to get repaired and insurance checks are already in the mail. Horrible to deal with this, however, it is actually a blessing. As we move toward selling the house, we had to do the roof and most of the place needed painting again. Well, insurance will now cover most of it.

The bummer concerning the hail are the vehicles. Bit again, not as bad as it could have been. Wife’s jeep will get a new hood and cowl, some blended paint and good as new. My 2014 Ram 2500…..well, that just paid for the rest of the house painting. The damage is so minor and hardly noticeable that I will just live with it. I was going to keep the truck for a long time anyway, well, the hood is not horrible and I don’t sit there looking at the cab roof. So, use that money to help with the other stuff.

And finally, went on a men’s retreat this past weekend. Great time that I really needed and made a lot of new acquaintances that I hope will be future friends as we get established in this church. A few pictures will follow in a moment. Darn fish, but I did fish and that was something that I have not done a lot of these past years. I hope this is a start to some changes. And these guys love cast iron!!!!!!!!!

Thanks ever, sure appreciate the support and friendship in this group.

Reactions: Way Cool 8 | Sincere 2


----------



## William Tanner

Cool and informative post. From pics looks likes like a great place to explore.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Well, where do I start……..I successfully received my building permit for the shop!!! That’s a big one as I have never done anything like this. Now fingers crossed the contractor I chose delivers.
> 
> Septic system is finally progressing! He has had the money to start for some time, glad to finally see progress.
> 
> Hail damage is getting scheduled to get repaired and insurance checks are already in the mail. Horrible to deal with this, however, it is actually a blessing. As we move toward selling the house, we had to do the roof and most of the place needed painting again. Well, insurance will now cover most of it.
> 
> The bummer concerning the hail are the vehicles. Bit again, not as bad as it could have been. Wife’s jeep will get a new hood and cowl, some blended paint and good as new. My 2014 Ram 2500…..well, that just paid for the rest of the house painting. The damage is so minor and hardly noticeable that I will just live with it. I was going to keep the truck for a long time anyway, well, the hood is not horrible and I don’t sit there looking at the cab roof. So, use that money to help with the other stuff.
> 
> And finally, went on a men’s retreat this past weekend. Great time that I really needed and made a lot of new acquaintances that I hope will be future friends as we get established in this church. A few pictures will follow in a moment. Darn fish, but I did fish and that was something that I have not done a lot of these past years. I hope this is a start to some changes. And these guys love cast iron!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks ever, sure appreciate the support and friendship in this group.
> 
> 
> View attachment 210597


DO NOT!!!Let me repeat myself louder *DO NOT* ever show Dutch Ovens in the middle of a meal *AND NOT* show the final result!!!! LOL

Good gosh who doesn't love a cast iron meal. My BIL makes a scrumptious upside down pineapple cake in one!! That looks like a great time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Sweet little crick. Glad to hear the suns starting to shine for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Gdurfey see what I mean about when one door closes many doors open? God is showing you something.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> @Gdurfey see what I mean about when one door closes many doors open? God is showing you something.


And he is making me dig deep!!


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> DO NOT!!!Let me repeat myself louder *DO NOT* ever show Dutch Ovens in the middle of a meal *AND NOT* show the final result!!!! LOL
> 
> Good gosh who doesn't love a cast iron meal. My BIL makes a scrumptious upside down pineapple cake in one!! That looks like a great time.


Biscuits……Saturday it was eggs, bacon, hash browns and biscuits, Sunday was SOS. Ummmmmm ummmmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> And he is making me dig deep!!


He only gives us what we can handle and what we need. I have been brought right to the edge and didn't think I could handle it but I did. It made me stronger and a better person. Trials and tribulations happen and we don't often understand why but there is always a purpose. Hold your head high, walk tall and carry on, do the best you can, it always works out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Local supercross race last night. Loved the strider race, wish my grandson were closer

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I can't wait to be able to go to the Supercross races again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I wish I was still able to race motocross. But that's one reason my body is in the shape it's in now. But it was FUN!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I was never good enough to compete. Just rode in the dessert a lot. I have always enjoyed going to the races though, both indoors and out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, do not know what a "strider" race is. But looking at the photo I assume - no pedals and no chains. Do they have to keep their seat at all times? That guy in the middle back with the blue and green seems to have the technique down! Now what Lil Mike liked was the cut-off flag bibb overalls ---- or are they a onesie?. He might have to get a pair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, do not know what a "strider" race is. But looking at the photo I assume - no pedals and no chains. Do they have to keep their seat at all times? That guy in the middle back with the blue and green seems to have the technique down! Now what Lil Mike liked was the cut-off flag bibb overalls ---- or are they a onesie?. He might have to get a pair.


they stand and stride, seat height is set to just under their standing inseam height, this is also the popular intro to BMX pedal bike racing

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Gdurfey

There was a 19 month old in the race. Not sure how he did, but COOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hill

How's my day - let's just say the jury is out how the remainder will be! One the good side I got me some Texas Ebony in the mail today. I see a knife in both my dad's and sisters' future now!





But on the weird side of things just got a message from a buddy that the lake I sail my boat in - sprung a leak (developed a sinkhole) and drained 1/2 out and we cannot sail any more until it gets fixed.

Now that, of course with Lil Mikey's logic, begs the question - Is the lake half full or half empty - you decide!

Then I worry about Lil Mikey a little - he put the trash can out to curb last night, thinking that last night was Tuesday night - NOT! He tried to blame it on the full moon - but it's just a sliver!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson

woodtickgreg said:


> Well happy birthday Melissa!
> View attachment 210461
> She loves the bike.
> View attachment 210462
> It's so her.
> View attachment 210463
> In the little community she lives in it will serve her well for shopping in town and running errands.
> View attachment 210464View attachment 210465
> I installed a bike rack on her tiny car, lol. I was worried about the front wheels coming off the ground.
> View attachment 210466
> All ready for the journey back to Ohio.
> View attachment 210467View attachment 210468


Very cool, looks like she's thrilled with it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I'm sitting on the side of the freeway broke down with my BMW. Only tow company I could get with a flatbed said 2 hours. So here I sit watching cats fly by at 80 mph. But 4 people did stop to see if they could do anything for me. Haven't seen 1 cop, lol. The big started ru Ning rough and then just died, no electrical of any kind, no tach or speedo or any lights like someone just pulled the plug. And I can't get to the battery because it's under the fuel tank. I just gotta pay the money to get it home so I can diagnose it.
It's gonna be a long 2 hours.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I'm sitting on the side of the freeway broke down with my BMW. Only tow company I could get with a flatbed said 2 hours. So here I sit watching cats fly by at 80 mph. But 4 people did stop to see if they could do anything for me. Haven't seen 1 cop, lol. The big started ru Ning rough and then just died, no electrical of any kind, no tach or speedo or any lights like someone just pulled the plug. And I can't get to the battery because it's under the fuel tank. I just gotta pay the money to get it home so I can diagnose it.
> It's gonna be a long 2 hours.


Sorry to hear this! Nothing like radically changing your schedule! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Really sorry to hear this Greg. Hope you can figure it out without a shop visit!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> Really sorry to hear this Greg. Hope you can figure it out without a shop visit!!


I'll figure it out, I just gotta get it home first. It appears to not be charging, and this doesn't make sense since I just changed the alternator. Could be a sime fix like a rectifier or voltage regulator or something. I did get it to start for a minute with lights and all and then it died again. Definitely electrical. I hope it's not the main computer.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

And I'm still sitting here.........


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I got her home. Cool thing is the tow truck driver lives 2 doors down from me. We've always waived at each other and now we know each other by name.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That sucks! Hope it's nothing major.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Did he give you a ride? Wife had a flat and called AAA the other day, no more rides as part of the tow, so canceled them being I'd have to come pick her up anyway. Luckily the rain was all around her and I stayed dry during the change out. Only lost 2 hours on the deal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Did he give you a ride? Wife had a flat and called AAA the other day, no more rides as part of the tow, so canceled them being I'd have to come pick her up anyway. Luckily the rain was all around her and I stayed dry during the change out. Only lost 2 hours on the deal.


No he gave me a ride. Some places I called wouldn't though. We had a nice chat, I talked with him about getting his cdl a license to drive big rigs. Nice guy, I'm glad to have met him.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Not today - Yesterday - Lil Mikey was in his Skippy Place!





At one with the wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

After work I went and picked up a treadle sewing machine. FREE! I'm not going to do anything with the machine, it'll go out on trash day for the scrappers, not a highly desirable machine and it's in rough shape. And it's a shuttle style bobbin, again not desirable. 
All I wanted it for was the drawers and the base to make a table out of it.



It's called a golden star.



Made in Cleveland Ohio.



Then I sanded the cart base to 150 grit.



And brushed on some wbp.



I got the wizlock nuts I ordered, but I'm not sure I'm going to need them. After test fitting the screws the holes are only partially threaded so they act like a lock nut. And there's 2 different lengths of screws too, good thing because the plywood is now 1 1/4" thick. Should make for a pretty sturdy cart, lol.



Maybe one more coat of wbp.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

woodtickgreg said:


> After work I went and picked up a treadle sewing machine. FREE! I'm not going to do anything with the machine, it'll go out on trash day for the scrappers, not a highly desirable machine and it's in rough shape. And it's a shuttle style bobbin, again not desirable.
> All I wanted it for was the drawers and the base to make a table out of it.
> View attachment 210985
> It's called a golden star.
> View attachment 210986
> Made in Cleveland Ohio.
> View attachment 210987
> Then I sanded the cart base to 150 grit.
> View attachment 210988
> And brushed on some wbp.
> View attachment 210989
> I got the wizlock nuts I ordered, but I'm not sure I'm going to need them. After test fitting the screws the holes are only partially threaded so they act like a lock nut. And there's 2 different lengths of screws too, good thing because the plywood is now 1 1/4" thick. Should make for a pretty sturdy cart, lol.
> View attachment 210990
> Maybe one more coat of wbp.


paint that machine mint green or pink and sell it for $20 as yard art, garden ornament or door stop. they sell like hotcakes here for $20 to $30 painted a vintage color all over

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

vegas urban lumber said:


> paint that machine mint green or pink and sell it for $20 as yard art, garden ornament or door stop. they sell like hotcakes here for $20 to $30 painted a vintage color all over


They go for $50 -$100 here just as he has it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wish I could find treadles for FREE! Just bought two more the other day. Had my SIL pick them up for me. Up to four that I need to make tables with

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, my day got better. Nothing like having a paid holiday all of the sudden. Gee, thank you. Might be the only time I say it 4 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Not today - Yesterday - Lil Mikey was in his Skippy Place!
> 
> View attachment 210970
> 
> At one with the wood!
> 
> View attachment 210971


That is one heck of a skippy place! I would love to see this place! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wish I could find treadles for FREE! Just bought two more the other day. Had my SIL pick them up for me. Up to four that I need to make tables with


If you have drawers you want to get rid of I'm interested in them and I'll buy them off of you. I'm still collecting them for a project I have floating around in my head.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I bought these sight unseen. So I don't know what all is with them. I usually use them but I might get rid of a few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Digging the foundation has finally started. Excited to say the least. Wish I could have one of these.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> Digging the foundation has finally started. Excited to say the least. Wish I could have one of these.
> 
> View attachment 211015
> 
> View attachment 211016


They are pretty darn fun. We rent one from time to time for foundations and such. Not something a sawyer should have regular access to... he would get pretty dependent awfully quickly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today's cuteness. This year's litter of ferals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had my truck rustproofed today. The company is called Krown, canadien based. It's about the best rust preventative you can get, it's a non hardening oil based product that is also non toxic. They offer a 50 year guarantee! You do have to get it redone annually but I've seen pics of trucks 10 years old and the still look new underneath. Around here your lucky to get 10 years out of a truck before the rust eats it from a the salt they use on the roads.
Pulled the tail lights and drilled a few holes in the door pillars.



If you look at this pic you can see the cloud escaping on the left side of the tailgate, it fogs everything from the inside.



Here he's fogging the inside of the bed walls, and you can see the cloud escaping on the bottom.



He runs a 6 foot rod all the way in and back out while spraying.



Look at the cloud underneath! Amazing.



Of course all the doors got the same treatment.



And inside the hood and engine bay, everywhere!



And inside the frame rails and all the cross members.





Then he gets the spray gun out with a wide fan and sprays everything! Axles, springs, all the floor pans, everything gets coated with the oil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

woodtickgreg said:


> I had my truck rustproofed today. The company is called Krown, canadien based. It's about the best rust preventative you can get, it's a non hardening oil based product that is also non toxic. They offer a 50 year guarantee! You do have to get it redone annually but I've seen pics of trucks 10 years old and the still look new underneath. Around here your lucky to get 10 years out of a truck before the rust eats it from a the salt they use on the roads.
> Pulled the tail lights and drilled a few holes in the door pillars.
> View attachment 211090
> If you look at this pic you can see the cloud escaping on the left side of the tailgate, it fogs everything from the inside.
> View attachment 211091
> Here he's fogging the inside of the bed walls, and you can see the cloud escaping on the bottom.
> View attachment 211092
> He runs a 6 foot rod all the way in and back out while spraying.
> View attachment 211093
> Look at the cloud underneath! Amazing.
> View attachment 211094
> Of course all the doors got the same treatment.
> View attachment 211095
> And inside the hood and engine bay, everywhere!
> View attachment 211096
> And I side the frame rails and all the cross members.
> View attachment 211097View attachment 211098
> Then he gets the spray gun out with a wide fan and sprays everything! Axles, springs, all the floor pans, everything gets coated with the oil.
> View attachment 211099


what kind of cost annually for the service?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232

Just curious? Why would you put more money into the truck? I thought that you were leasing this?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Everything got fogged, door pillars, rockers, I mean everything, very thorough application.


He even sprayed inside the trailer hitch!







Then the truck got washed and spray waxed.





It will drip oil for about a week, and it won't plug the drain holes as it's non hardening. 
The cost? $149.00 annually. If you plan to keep a vehicle and you have a Krown dealer near you it's highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

rob3232 said:


> Just curious? Why would you put more money into the truck? I thought that you were leasing this?



Because like my last 2 trucks I'll buy it at the end of the lease. Yes I'll pay more in the one run but it makes it more affordable for me on a month to month basis.
And after driving it for awhile I realized it's all the truck I need, it's much more enjoyable to drive than my full size trucks ever where. I was just going to turn it in after the 3 years but after using it for awhile I decided Im keeping this one. There's a reason why the Toyota Tacoma is the number one selling mid size truck. And the residual values on these trucks is insanely high, they hold there value.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232

Thanks! I see your point. Low payments are definitely nice! I’m more of a Chevy person but whatever works for you!


----------



## DLJeffs

I know you said this stuff is non-toxic but I still find it interesting that guy isn't wearing some kind of respirator (or eye protection) If you did that all day long, it can't be good to inhale that oil mist.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> I know you said this stuff is non-toxic but I still find it interesting that guy isn't wearing some kind of respirator (or eye protection) If you did that all day long, it can't be good to inhale that oil mist.


He did explain why he doesn't wear eye protection, the fog mist covers his glasses and then he can't see. Respirator? Dunno? I just stood back.
P.S. the truck is still dripping in the driveway, lol.


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> I know you said this stuff is non-toxic but I still find it interesting that guy isn't wearing some kind of respirator (or eye protection) If you did that all day long, it can't be good to inhale that oil mist.


I absolutely agree with you!



woodtickgreg said:


> He did explain why he doesn't wear eye protection, the fog mist covers his glasses and then he can't see. Respirator? Dunno? I just stood back.
> P.S. the truck is still dripping in the driveway, lol.


If it's covering his glasses it's covering his eyes and lungs

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I know, but that's his choice.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

10x17 storage tent 


Because the working room in the carport got short a bit 


And the wife wants her livingroom back


And the spare room


I think she is a bit fussy; but... I am a guy and she is a woman. What do I know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Good couple days. Crew is ready to build foundation for the shop on Monday and unloaded the 5th load to the storage units. Have another load packed, but most of it is in the basement 

Also have my temp office pretty much set up

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

He looks the way I feel……

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

The last few days have been kind of rocky but it won't last. Our double stack built in ovens abruptly quite working about a week ago. Did the normal checks and couldn't locate the issue. We went and visited our appliance guy and because the units are 23 years old we decide to replace instead of attempting a repair. We may be lucky here because replacements were available out of Seattle. The other day I was changing out parts in the guest bathroom toilet, which caused by lower back issues to resurface. For a few days unable to get out of bed or my chair without help. Found myself hanging onto the door frame trying to get to the bathroom. Going to physical therapy moving around pretty good now. A neighbor gave us his used fridge several years ago and we have been using it in the garage. The freezer is at the top and is working fine. The fridge cools to 62 degrees. It was free and got years of service out of it. Not even thought about that yet really. Still, life is good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a good day at work, no issues. Had my work truck in for repair because the ac went out last week. I've been driving a rental truck that I do not like. My truck is an old truck but it drives good, shifts good, and has a newer seat. All things that are important to a truck driver. Anyway my truck got repaired so I went and swapped trucks, ac works better than it ever has. I came home, mowed the lawn, and carried some wood from the garage down to the shop. Now I'm having a little chicken salad and unwinding for the day.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Spent the afternoon cutting and hauling the two downed pines we lost in last Friday's storm. Hauled and piled 3 hayrack loads so far. Got a majority of the branches piked up, now need to start on the trunks. 

We went from several weeks of hot dry to a couple weeks of hot and wet. We've had 4.5" of rain since last Friday, and they are talking about another 4-6" between now and Saturday night. Good thing is with everything growing so fast, the ground is managing to absorb it, so far......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Cooking for a small camping group this weekend. Fajitas Friday night. Of course, we had to do a taste test…..

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Raining and no complaints. Got my tent set up in a light shower, now waiting it out to get the rest of the gear in there. No complaints!!!!!!!

Now in Leadville, highest incorporated town in the US, having a burger and fries.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I went through Leadville back in '70. Loved it, especially Wolfcreek Pass. Been back through a couple more times. Beautiful country........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Yessir Leadville is way up there! Cool little town


----------



## DLJeffs

Our family used to spend a bunch of days in Leadville. My Dad's uncle used to run a bunch of little cabins up there. Pretty sure that's where I caught my first trout.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Now in Leadville, highest incorporated town in the US,


Being this is Colorado - that statement could be taken as having more than one interpretation!

That being said - I still badly want to fish Colorado! But I likely wont wear P F flyers and athletic socks - I've been banned from wearing them by females of my acquaintance.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

I’ve been to Leadville. My ex-wife’s parents were born and raise there. Interesting place.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Beautiful weather. Spent most of the day outside. Drove to next town to pick up payment on 8ft willow bench and drop off 4 ft pear bench at a local log cabin decor place. Then back to the house to rake down 10 ton of gravel into the pot holes in our drive. A few minute break to replant a couple azalea that a customer had ripped out yesterday. (Stored em overnight in my box truck)
Then back to town for chick feed and bedding. Not chicken... yet. And a bag of cat food for a cat that the wife claims to hate but sneaks leftover pulled pork out to it. Must feel pretty good to be hated like that  .
Anyhow another day in the life....

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Spent the last 7 nights on vacation, camping with my family. We were in the western part of Michigan's Upper Peninsula. We dealt with a LOT of rain - and tent camped through it all. We Unfortunately didn't have many camp fires during the week on account of rain, but we also got to spend time under the canopy playing games. Despite it being a very wet week, we had a lot of fun. We are now home and have our van and trailer unloaded. We came home with just about everything wet - especially since we had a down pour of rain for the last 20 minutes of loading up today. Over the next couple of days we will get everything cleaned up, dried, and packed back up for our next trip.

Some highlights:

On the way up we followed a sign for Twelve Foot Falls and used it as an opportunity for a break from the van.





One day we drove up to Marquette, MI to do a few things up in that area. I've been to Marquette several times now and the old ore dock still impresses me each time, behemoth of concrete and steel that it is.





In Iron Mountain, MI we made a stop at the Cornish Pumping Engine and Mining Museum. There we got to see the largest steam driven pumping engine ever built in the US. Was impossible to get a good picture of all (or even most) of it in the building. Check out the specs on it - and it wasn't the only pump that was used to keep water out of the mine. The whole pump itself is 725 tons!!!













While in Iron Mountain we went down the road to Vulcan and toured the old Iron Mountain Iron Mine. Was neat to ride a train into the mine, then have the tour guide walk us around part of the mine. The second pic is from the big stope in the mine, at least what we could see from where we were. The mine tour was a highlight of our trip and is something that our boys really loved doing.









Another day, despite the rain, we went to Bond Falls. We've been to Bond Falls before, but our boys were too little to remember it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike Hill

Matt - too cool! The UP is someplace I've been pining to go and fish - someday. But that big pump fascinates me for more than one reason. The flywheel was sort of ho-hum until I read the sign - 40' dia - did not look that big in pic. 3400 gpm - I could probably float and fish in that! Coulda used that monstrosity the first year I was here in Nashville. Had a project going that had a number of big holes in the ground that we dug - holes like 800' long 400' wide and 24' deep being the biggest. The digging also coincided with the wettest year on record and every hole we had was filled to the rim. That one hole held almost 60 million gallons. I bought and rented every big pump around here and couldn't make a dent. We folded up our hands and waited until it drained. Even that pump would take 12 full days of pumping that one hole.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Very cool Matt. Wow, like Mikey, one of the places on my bucket list. One of my good friends was stationed up there on his first AF assignment, K I Sawyer…..for a 18 year old kid newly married not sure what he thought, but they have a wonderful life now, so must not have been too bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

That's really cool. Sounds like we need to check out the UP. I've been, officially, in Michigan one time. In October of 2011 I was 130 feet into the state

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs

That's kind of strange. Why did they put a historic marker 130 ft from the point they are identifying? I would have thought something like 117 ft would have been more appropriate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The up is truly gods country, absoluty beautiful, so much natural wildlife. I used to deer hunt up there and didn't really care if I got a deer or not because of all the things I saw while in the stand hunting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike Hill said:


> The UP is someplace I've been pining to go and fish - someday.





Gdurfey said:


> Wow, like Mikey, one of the places on my bucket list.





Wildthings said:


> Sounds like we need to check out the UP.



I'm a MI native, originally from Bay City, in the lower peninsula, so I get back to MI at least once a year. So I'm originally a troll. (You know, trolls live under the bridge.) Where we're living now, the UP is close enough that we'll be able to get there more often. Previously living in ND and then MN, driving through the UP has always been my preferred way of getting to my parents' house, instead of south through Chicago. Living where we do now, I can be to a spot where I can cross the border into the UP in about an hour. I've spent a good amount of time in, or travelling through, the UP. It is my absolute favorite place to spend time. This trip allowed us to explore an area of the UP I haven't done more than drive through. Our next trip to the UP - whenever that may be - will be to explore the Keweenaw Peninsula - Copper Country - another area of the UP I haven't yet explored.

You guys need to go. There are other places I've been to in the US that top my list of favorite places - namely Montana and Wyoming in the mountains - but the UP is still my favorite. Lots of good memories there, and still making more. Lots of beauty in nature and also lots of history to explore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> That's kind of strange. Why did they put a historic marker 130 ft from the point they are identifying? I would have thought something like 117 ft would have been more appropriate.


I think originally it was at 117' but the stone mason actually chipped in 130 by mistake.... So they moved the marker

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today my taco got washed, waxed, and all the door seals treated with silicone, then she got a new bug and stone deflector. I think it looks cool with the rest of the black trim.







I can't believe how much I love this little truck, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

woodtickgreg said:


> Today my taco got washed,


is that code for something far more risque than a car wash


----------



## woodtickgreg

vegas urban lumber said:


> is that code for something far more risque than a car wash


Lol, hygiene is important!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Good day, started the challenge turni. First thing done in the wood shop in a very long time. Also started packing it up. Denise is not convinced the project was a priority, but I needed it mentally. Wow, do I have a mess out there, but I also have a ton of great retirement projects!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Off to a smokey start this morning. Some porky goodness for this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Comin’ off

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Now that's a nice slow cook right there!


----------



## woodtickgreg

About to go on! Lol. T bones in Italian dressing Marinade.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Well happy 4th of July to all. I guess fried chicken counts. It ain't grilled, I know...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Happy 4th of July everyone. Glad y'all had time to grill. Was out until 11 last night looking for a drowning victim. Our guys went back on the water this morning at 7. Prayers were answered. Located him thankfully. Now his family can have closure.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Well happy 4th of July to all. I guess fried chicken counts. It ain't grilled, I know...



That's summertime food for sure, nothing wrong with that. I remember when I was a boy and my mother would take us to Kentucky fried chicken, get a bucket and all the sides and go someplace for a picnic. Fond memories for sure. Enjoy your chicken brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Just met up with @jjschumac to go through my small stack of maple. He is working on several projects including some 40+ inch multi species centerpiece boards for table decor. Kinda like cutting boards but bigger. Maybe he will post a picture later... As usual I got no pictures so unless Jeff sends some later, you will just have to guess whether I am storying you or not  . So in conclusion, let me say it for you. All together now-1-2-3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Well, If it counts and anyone remembers...


There's my proof

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jjschumac

Here's the dining table centerpiece. Made from padauk, butternut, walnut, maple, mahogany, and cherry. Dimensions 14 x 40

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

jjschumac said:


> Here's the dining table centerpiece. Made from padauk, butternut, walnut, maple, mahogany, and cherry. Dimensions 14 x 40
> 
> View attachment 212266


Beautiful! Will it be like a runner on your existing table? Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pretty good day, got a couple of tires on my work truck trailer, worked almost 12 hours, then came home to my Betty and she brought home a pizza and cake and ice cream for me for my birfday! I never eat carbs like this but I sure did today! I can already feel the sugar buzz, lol. No work in the shop though, just gonna relax tonight and take it easy. Weather is breaking and supposed to be cooler tonight and tomorrow. Got 3 wood working mags in the mail today too.
Was a good day even though it was a work day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Pretty good day, got a couple of tires on my work truck trailer, worked almost 12 hours, then came home to my Betty and she brought home a pizza and cake and ice cream for me for my birfday! I never eat carbs like this but I sure did today! I can already feel the sugar buzz, lol. No work in the shop though, just gonna relax tonight and take it easy. Weather is breaking and supposed to be cooler tonight and tomorrow. Got 3 wood working mags in the mail today too.
> Was a good day even though it was a work day.


Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Continue with your happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Happy birthday you old fart

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Happy birthday my friend. Isn’t it great!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Good day. Just visited with a new neighbor for about 2 hours like we had known each other in years. A lot of trust shown which makes us feel great. 

Also delivered the septic tank!!! All the other parts are on back order though. Guess I will just put a seat on top. One more step

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Good day. Just visited with a new neighbor for about 2 hours like we had known each other in years. A lot of trust shown which makes us feel great.
> 
> Also delivered the septic tank!!! All the other parts are on back order though. Guess I will just put a seat on top. One more step
> 
> View attachment 212380
> 
> View attachment 212381
> 
> View attachment 212382


Those risers look super tall. Is it a code thing? Or do they come standard that height to be cut to finish heights later?


----------



## Mike Hill

That's the risers for people who eat a lot of roughage - jes say'n!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Those risers look super tall. Is it a code thing? Or do they come standard that height to be cut to finish heights later?


Standard height then cut. Quite a slope from house to tank then to the leach field so tank is higher than I thought it was going to be. But the run will now be more to what it needs to be.


----------



## Wildthings

Happy birfday, Greg!!! Sounds like it was very enjoyable!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

A late happy birthday @woodtickgreg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Late Happy Birthday from Tucson... Hope you have a bunch more in your future. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


> A late happy birthday @woodtickgreg





Nubsnstubs said:


> Late Happy Birthday from Tucson... Hope you have a bunch more in your future. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Fellas at this point in my life all the birthdays are late, just thankful to be having them still.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Standard height then cut. Quite a slope from house to tank then to the leach field so tank is higher than I thought it was going to be. But the run will now be more to what it needs to be.


Are you allowed a leach field or do you need to use a sand mound style? My folks used a dozing tank. It goes after the septic tank and before the drain field. Built like a giant toilet, when the thing gets to a certain volume it flushes. No need for electric pumps so still works if power is out. Just need slope and gravity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was the taco's first time towing. It tows really well, handles really well. It rode level and the v6 was fine for towing. It has an ect button which is like a tow haul mode for the electronicly shifted trans. It holds the rpm a little higher and it does well. I don't miss the bigger truck at all. 
So here it is at Menards loaded with shingles and stuff for my garage roof. Still sat level.



And here's what I picked up. 7 squares of shingles, 30lb felt, ice and water shield, ridge vent, starter strips, and drip edge.



Price of lumber is still ridiculous. I need new 1x6 trim all the way around, but you gotta hit the lottery to be able to buy it yet. We'll at least this is part of the expense out of the way. At least menards still has the 11% rebate thing still going, I can use that towards the lumber maybe.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

How far south do you run? If you can find some rough cut sassafrass or such like, I can recommend a guy to mill it to your finished size...


----------



## woodtickgreg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> How far south do you run? If you can find some rough cut sassafrass or such like, I can recommend a guy to mill it to your finished size...


If this was directed at me I don't get away to often. I need 16' 1x6s for the trim and some various lengths to repair rotted boards in the roof. There are local saw mills not far from me but it's the 16' part that's the problem. I have a few lumber yards near me I just need to call around for the bad news.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Our local sawmills do cuts up to about 18 feet. But then they are usually special packs. That 16 foot thing does make a difference.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

We have a local shop that sells kiln dry poplar 5/4 x up to 16 ft length for about 1.65 /bd ft. They use to be a mill that made trim in the 70's then handle till the late 90's. Now they do custom counters and furniture.


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Are you allowed a leach field or do you need to use a sand mound style? My folks used a dozing tank. It goes after the septic tank and before the drain field. Built like a giant toilet, when the thing gets to a certain volume it flushes. No need for electric pumps so still works if power is out. Just need slope and gravity.


Required to do an “engineered” system. 3 feet of sand……probably as much as lumber!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Currently working on reclaiming her living room. Probably another day left on this. Found her a massaging recliner and made myself 2 days of work. But I reckon she is worth it. Heck, the cleaning was bound to happen sooner or later. At least this way maybe I can be a little bit in the black on brownie points.


----------



## Sprung

Today was a good day. It started out driving down to see a very good friend who I hadn't seen in close to 10 years. Now that I live about 2 hours away from him, I had a chance to see him again. Got to see his blacksmith shop. Picked up a couple fire pokers he made for me. Made plans to have him over to my house and shop later this month when he's up my way teaching a class.

Was home working on getting camping gear cleaned up and ready for whenever our next camping trip is and a member from church called me. He'd just cut down an apple tree and wanted to know if I wanted the wood. Also had a pear tree that I had previously been talking about with some of his family members. So I got some apple and a bunch of pear. There are two more pears coming down soon, I found out, and I'm being given first dibs on any of the wood - whatever wood I don't take will either be burned or dragged into the woods after harvest, when they can get to the woods again with the tractor. Used his chainsaw and got the pear broken down into sizes I can process with my bandsaw.

Tomorrow after church we're going cherry picking - Montmorency Tart Cherries are in season here right now - then I'm going to spend my afternoon/evening processing wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Almost forgot - he's also got some smoketree coming out as well. There are some roughly 5" diameter logs that will come from it that I will be getting as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Sprung said:


> Almost forgot - he's also got some smoketree coming out as well. There are some roughly 5" diameter logs that will come from it that I will be getting as well.


Really need pictures!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

It was too dark to get a pic of the small pile in my driveway last night. Pics later! More as I get more wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Been up at the property for 4 days. That’s good. Strained a sciatic nerve, that’s bad. Urgent care and good drugs, that’s good. Progress on shop foundation, that’s good. Load 6 out of the trailer, that’s good. 4 to 1, I’ll take it. Hopefully get inspection tomorrow and footer concrete soon after!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

way cool...well not on your sciatic nerve but definitely on the rest

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Been up at the property for 4 days. That’s good. Strained a sciatic nerve, that’s bad. Urgent care and good drugs, that’s good. Progress on shop foundation, that’s good. Load 6 out of the trailer, that’s good. 4 to 1, I’ll take it. Hopefully get inspection tomorrow and footer concrete soon after!!
> 
> View attachment 212524


Remind us, will you be installing a radiant heat floor system?


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Been up at the property for 4 days. That’s good. Strained a sciatic nerve, that’s bad. Urgent care and good drugs, that’s good. Progress on shop foundation, that’s good. Load 6 out of the trailer, that’s good. 4 to 1, I’ll take it. Hopefully get inspection tomorrow and footer concrete soon after!!
> 
> View attachment 212524


Now, you get cold there right? Very cold, in that the ground freezes? Usually, the bottom the footings are set somewhat below grade (1' or more depending on what part of the country) so that they do not sit on ground that freezes and thaws and rises and falls as that happens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Now, you get cold there right? Very cold, in that the ground freezes? Usually, the bottom the footings are set somewhat below grade (1' or more depending on what part of the country) so that they do not sit on ground that freezes and thaws and rises and falls as that happens.



These are 30 - 36 inches below. Backside of shop where I took the picture will be back filled. Never realized there was that much total slope to the property. Foundation wall will be at least 30 from bottom of footer


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Remind us, will you be installing a radiant heat floor system?


I wish but no. Cost……..


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> I wish but no. Cost……..


Cost has risen. Tubing doubled this year. Shame, for the extra $1500 I would have tried to swing it. What kind of heat you using?


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Cost has risen. Tubing doubled this year. Shame, for the extra $1500 I would have tried to swing it. What kind of heat you using?


Not sure yet with the sections going in. I have natural gas on the property. Not sure about wood with chemical use in the mechanical side of the shop.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Not sure yet with the sections going in. I have natural gas on the property. Not sure about wood with chemical use in the mechanical side of the shop.


Thus radient, can use an electric hot water heater to start or maybe gas... Ground temp is 48-52 pending your location, set the thermo to that, sure beats being colder....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Weather, supply and demand, whatever the cause….. feeling high tonight!!!! I have footers for the shop. Feeling blessed…. Even had about a 1/2 inch of rain before the truck got there

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Alrighten!!! How cold is it? All the concrete workers have jackets, hoodies and gloves on!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

What are the dimensions of the shop? Sure is going to be nice! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

I saw this large moth at work yesterday. Very beautiful. Pretty big, about 2 or 3 inches long.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> I saw this large moth at work yesterday. Very beautiful. Pretty big, about 2 or 3 inches long.
> View attachment 212913View attachment 212914View attachment 212915


Its a type of Sphinx Moth. Be on look out for Big Lime Green (usual colors) caterpillars sorta like a Tomato Hornworm.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> Its a type of Sphinx Moth. Be on look out for Big Lime Green (usual colors) caterpillars sorta like a Tomato Hornworm.


Looks pretty much like this one....Pandorus sphinx moth

http://mothphotographersgroup.msstate.edu/species.php?hodges=7859

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's pretty cool fellas, never seen any caterpillars. But we get all kinds of wierd bugs flying around the lights at work. But this moth was absoluty beautiful to see up close and in person, pics don't do it justice. I made it crawl onto my hand so I could move it out of harms way without actually touching it so I didn't damage it's wings.


----------



## Mike Hill

Now iff'n he seen this one - Lil Mikey might be askeered! Wood Moth from Aussieland

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232

@woodtickgreg Cool pictures. Here are some pictures I’ve taken at work over the years. The Cecropia is my favorite. Seen it two times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Silence of the lambs, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Speaking of bugs! We are on a Monarch kick right now. We have purchased a few milkweed plants for them and have quite a few chrysalis's in cages

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

rob3232 said:


> @woodtickgreg Cool pictures. Here are some pictures I’ve taken at work over the years. The Cecropia is my favorite. Seen it two times.
> 
> View attachment 212927
> 
> View attachment 212928
> 
> View attachment 212929
> 
> View attachment 212931


The Cecropia is my favorite also. It's quite a large moth. I have seen them quite a few times here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

That's awesome you've been able to attract some monarchs Barry.


----------



## Mike Hill

I want to buy some monarch chrysali, but can't because I don't have enough milkweed my yard and could not find any to buy this year or last.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> I want to buy some monarch chrysali, but can't because I don't have enough milkweed my yard and could not find any to buy this year or last.


I will have to see if there is any milkweed seed floating around at the farm...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

@Mike Hill

Are you looking for potted plants or seeds? Can't help with plants, but could get you seed from common milkweed _Asclepias syrica_, butterfly weed_ A. tuberosa_, and a cultivar of swamp milkweed _A. incarnata_. I've got all three growing. The common is a weed around here, the other two I have in ornamental beds.

BTW, if anyone else would like some milkweed seed, let me know, easy enough to gather, and I've got lots of plants from which to harvest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> That's awesome you've been able to attract some monarchs Barry.


Almost too well. We bought 4 of the small plants at $5 each and 2 large at $16 each and they have really attracted the monarch ladies who have been laying lots of eggs which translates into bunches of caterpillars which then translates into plants with all the leaves eaten!!


----------



## Ray D

My wife is a butterfly fanatic. She has host plants in our backyard for about 10 different butterflies. This is the giant swallowtail.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D

She started innocently enough with a few milkweed plants…. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

trc65 said:


> @Mike Hill
> 
> Are you looking for potted plants or seeds? Can't help with plants, but could get you seed from common milkweed _Asclepias syrica_, butterfly weed_ A. tuberosa_, and a cultivar of swamp milkweed _A. incarnata_. I've got all three growing. The common is a weed around here, the other two I have in ornamental beds.
> 
> BTW, if anyone else would like some milkweed seed, let me know, easy enough to gather, and I've got lots of plants from which to harvest.


Not thought about seed, but would welcome some. I have the orange butterfly weed - it is native here, and I have one common - also native heree, but have a 3 or 4 white incarnata. Unfortunately, the moles seem to like being around the incarnata and they've not thrived. What I was looking for was more white incarnata (swamp milkweed). Also have a number or other butterfly and hummingbird plants - bronze fennel, dill, buddleia, etc... but not many butterflies this year. Even the bronze fennel has not had any swallowtail caterpillars. All the young'uns that are moving in apparently don't like bugs and they spray or rather have sprayed all sorts of poisons to get rid of yucky bugs. My theory is that is what is causing the decline. I have see one tiger swallowtail - no black swallowtail and no monarchs this year. Nor have I seen any of their caterpillars. With the uncontrolled growth we have probably lost at least 25% to 33% (possibly more in my area) of our urban tree canopy. That doesn't help either. Seed would be welcomed. When I have enough milkweed for the monarchs I'll buy some chrysalises of monarch and tiger swallowtail

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Ray D said:


> My wife is a butterfly fanatic. She has host plants in our backyard for about 10 different butterflies. This is the giant swallowtail.
> 
> View attachment 212943


Is it on a mesquite tree?


----------



## Ray D

Wildthings said:


> Is it on a mesquite tree?


That particular swallowtail is on a Florida wild lime plant. Not in the citrus family so I don’t know how it got the name. The adults lay the eggs on a Myers lemon tree we have and my wife hatches the eggs in our patio enclosure on that wild lime….it’s in a container.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

@Mike Hill 

I'll definitely do some seed harvesting this fall and get some out to you. 

Nice thing about the incarnata, most of the seed doesn't need stratification to germ, and you can get decent sized plants/blooms the first year from seed.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Not thought about seed, but would welcome some. I have the orange butterfly weed - it is native here, and I have one common - also native heree, but have a 3 or 4 white incarnata. Unfortunately, the moles seem to like being around the incarnata and they've not thrived. What I was looking for was more white incarnata (swamp milkweed). Also have a number or other butterfly and hummingbird plants - bronze fennel, dill, buddleia, etc... but not many butterflies this year. Even the bronze fennel has not had any swallowtail caterpillars. All the young'uns that are moving in apparently don't like bugs and they spray or rather have sprayed all sorts of poisons to get rid of yucky bugs. My theory is that is what is causing the decline. I have see one tiger swallowtail - no black swallowtail and no monarchs this year. Nor have I seen any of their caterpillars. With the uncontrolled growth we have probably lost at least 25% to 33% (possibly more in my area) of our urban tree canopy. That doesn't help either. Seed would be welcomed. When I have enough milkweed for the monarchs I'll buy some chrysalises of monarch and tiger swallowtail


Have you planted any castor bean (mole bean in these parts) ? If not I may be able to lay my hands on some seed this fall when the seed pods mature. My parents have used them around the garden area for probably 40 years or close and just save seed for next year each fall.


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Alrighten!!! How cold is it? All the concrete workers have jackets, hoodies and gloves on!


It dropped to low to mid 60’s in just a few minutes when the storm rolled in. Me, shorts, hat, and rain jacket.


----------



## Gdurfey

Nature Man said:


> What are the dimensions of the shop? Sure is going to be nice! Chuck


Thanks Chuck. 30 x 40, 9 foot walls. Truly blessed when she gave in……..perseverance does pay off. That, or she is tired of me and this is the way to get rid of me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Have you planted any castor bean (mole bean in these parts) ? If not I may be able to lay my hands on some seed this fall when the seed pods mature. My parents have used them around the garden area for probably 40 years or close and just save seed for next year each fall.


Frank - you know those are poisonous, right? Just be careful if you have little kids running around.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

No kids around them, but yes I did know they were poison. But so is diazanon which they recommend spreading on your yard to run the miles out. 
Btw they make a great deer proof flower bed...


----------



## Ray D

I told my wife I posted one of her butterfly pictures on the woodworking website I frequently visit. Apparently I didn’t post the cool one.. lol. So here it is.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Awesome picture!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Been out cutting up wood to make room. Walked out several times under the lean to where I have wood piled up. Went out the last time to grab more. Heard a buzzing and looked up. Right above my head about 2' WAS a hornets nest. Lucky I wasn't stung the first few times pulling out wood and throwing pieces around. Hornets usually have a bad attitude (not as bad as yellow jackets) but these didn't. They didn't like it when sprayed the nest. Wife is allergic so any nest has to go immediately!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

The heat kicked my butt this afternoon. Rebuilding my sister's front porch, drinking lots of fluids, but after about 4 hours this afternoon (with about 105° heat index) almost couldn't climb the steps to get inside and cool off. Took about 45 minutes of air blowing directly on me before I could get out of the chair and get home. Feel fine now, not dehydrated, just too high a body temp. 

Any more work on the porch will wait until it cools off later in the week.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Been prepping for the hwy 127 sale first weekend in August. Wife said she needs a table and maybe a few display shelves. 




Table is good for now. Willow with folding table legs. I think she said something about painting them black. That is her line. Mine is manyfacturing...
This Clark DU-8 is a big help 


It has been given new belts and new cords and I have a new bag for it. Other than that, it has sat waiting for about 30 years for someone to feed it some wood... it's a hungry little Caterpillar. About 15 to 20 minutes to base sand the chainsaw cuts out of both sides.
A couple coats of poly and she walks by with a weedeater and? That's right. Now to let it dry and re-sand. Oh well, not everyone's wife runs around with the weedeater so I wont grouse too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Been out cutting up wood to make room. Walked out several times under the lean to where I have wood piled up. Went out the last time to grab more. Heard a buzzing and looked up. Right above my head about 2' WAS a hornets nest. Lucky I wasn't stung the first few times pulling out wood and throwing pieces around. Hornets usually have a bad attitude (not as bad as yellow jackets) but these didn't. They didn't like it when sprayed the nest. Wife is allergic so any nest has to go immediately!


I had a similar issue today. Wasp nest under my awning that covers the side door. We only use our side door, I never looked up until today when I was chasing a fly out the door. Looked up and all these little buggers where looking at me! Made the hair on the back of my neck stand up, lol. I'm becoming more and more allergic to be stings so they have to go.



I didn't have any bee spray but I always have brake clean on hand. Instant knock down and instant kill! 



I'll check it again tonight when the sun goes down for any survivors.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Now there's the BAD ATTITUDE boys! Man they hurt!!!! Hope you got rid of them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Now there's the BAD ATTITUDE boys! Man they hurt!!!! Hope you got rid of them.


Gone! They don't hurt as bad as bald faced hornets! Now those little buggers hurt. Worst one for me is the humble honey bee, good thing they are not aggressive like Wasp are. I get stung by a honey bee and I'm going right to the hospital.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

They both freakin hurt so bad I don't want any part of them. The bald face hornet is what I had yesterday. Usually they're aggressive but I'm glad they weren't. My wife is extremely allergic to honey bees too. 2 epipens. If she's stung one immediately and one on the way to the hospital. If she makes it.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

W


Wildthings said:


> Speaking of bugs! We are on a Monarch kick right now. We have purchased a few milkweed plants for them and have quite a few chrysalis's in cages
> 
> View attachment 212937


Well they say 7-10 days for the butterfly to emerge. It's been 7 days today and you can see the spots of the monarch thru the skin of the chrysalis

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> W
> 
> Well they say 7-10 days for the butterfly to emerge. It's been 7 days today and you can see the spots of the monarch thru the skin of the chrysalis
> 
> View attachment 213064


Awesome shot. Very cool to watch the metamorphosis. If I remember right that chrysalis turns a beautiful color and then gets clear right before hatching.


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Awesome shot. Very cool to watch the metamorphosis. If I remember right that chrysalis turns a beautiful color and then gets clear right before hatching.


And this morning it's here!! Boy or girl? we'll find out soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings

Turns out it's a he

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Wildthings said:


> Turns out it's a he


Magnificent! How many more will hatch out? Chuck


----------



## Wildthings

Right now we only have two more chrysalis. but more caterpillars eating. Interesting fact- the monarch butterfly only lives for 4-5 weeks. Their eggs hatch out and become the next generation. Rinse and repeat. The last generation of the season lives longer and migrates to the mountains of Mexico where they over winter. In spring they return north where they lay eggs and die starting thee cycle over

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

And the longer, major migration is made over the course of several generations of butterflies. For a long while they thought one butterfly made the entire flight but for the reason Barry mentioned (short live span) they discovered that one generation will fly part way, stop, lay eggs, pupate and then that generation continues the migration, etc. Still a pretty fascinating event in nature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rob3232

@Wildthings We have gathered seed pods the last two years and planted seeds late in the fall in a garden bed with no luck :( We have a few milkweed that grow near our spruce trees and while mowing today I spotted a caterpillar so we brought it in to watch the metamorphosis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

He's big enough it should be soon. Whatever you have him in he'll crawl to the highest point and hang out there for a while not moving. Then you'll glance over and there'll be a green chrysalis hanging there in his place. It's fascinating the chrysalis is a lot smaller than he was. 7-10 days later a monarch will come out. Our latest one came out on day 8

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rob3232

Wildthings said:


> Whatever you have him


Two quart mason jar with holes in the lid for air. Thanks Barry!


----------



## Wildthings

rob3232 said:


> Two quart mason jar with holes in the lid for air. Thanks Barry!


Keep me posted!


----------



## Herb G.

rob3232 said:


> @Wildthings We have gathered seed pods the last two years and planted seeds late in the fall in a garden bed with no luck :( We have a few milkweed that grow near our spruce trees and while mowing today I spotted a caterpillar so we brought it in to watch the metamorphosis.
> 
> View attachment 213159
> 
> View attachment 213160



You should really work on putting on your nail polish.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Will that caterpillar be able to climb up that glass jar to reach the top, or do you have a stick in it for it to climb up???.................. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mike Hill

Next year, if the moles/voles leave my current milkweed alone and if I get more milkweed seed started, I'm gonna buy some caterpillars and see If I can get them to think of my yard as home. Dad and I experienced a part of the migration a couple of times. Once while traipsing through Northern New Mexico near Los Alamos we ran up on a number of cottonwood trees in a small valley covered in monarchs. And again at our deer lease near Bruni - while Dad and I were doing some fence repair for the landowner he leased from and some preseason scouting, down in a draw we came upon some trees covered in monarchs. Gorgeous sights! I still have not found any caterpillars munching on any plants in my yard - and that is highly unusual - they are usually denuding my fennel and dill. Now, something has been eating the leaves off my okra (unknown culprit - have a chicken wire fence around it) and some hostas - I know the wascally wabbit that is doing that though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Back in 79-81?, in Tucson you couldn't drive 10 feet without running over Monarch caterpillars. The area was from mid town to up near Reddington Pass, which was a 10 mile drive. When I got to my client's house, he had at least 1 per 10 square feet. It was amazing. I know, "No pictures, didn't happen", but I was there for that.

At the eastbound rest area west of Sonora, Texas, I was checking out the Monarchs in Pecan trees there about 2005. The trees looked fully leafed out until the Butterflies spooked, then the trees only had half the leaves. That I have pictures of, but they are somewhere in the 8 Terabyte black hole I have in my possession...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> Back in 79-81?, in Tucson you couldn't drive 10 feet without running over Monarch caterpillars. The area was from mid town to up near Reddington Pass, which was a 10 mile drive. When I got to my client's house, he had at least 1 per 10 square feet. It was amazing. I know, "No pictures, didn't happen", but I was there for that.
> 
> At the eastbound rest area west of Sonora, Texas, I was checking out the Monarchs in Pecan trees there about 2005. The trees looked fully leafed out until the Butterflies spooked, then the trees only had half the leaves. That I have pictures of, but they are somewhere in the 8 Terabyte black hole I have in my possession...... Jerry (in Tucson)


I hope you went to the Caverns in Sonora - Probably the prettiest I have ever been in!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> I hope you went to the Caverns in Sonora - Probably the prettiest I have ever been in!


Been there, done that. My only complaint is they do not warn you about the rusty handrails. When we came out of the Cavern, our hands were red from rust. Other than that, absolutely beautiful. Same as the cavern near Georgetown........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232

Nubsnstubs said:


> Will that caterpillar be able to climb up that glass jar to reach the top, or do you have a stick in it for it to climb up??


Yes, we have a stick in there to attach itself to. We were surprised to see that it consumed four leaves overnight. We picked some more leaves for it to eat and cleaned up the dropping on the bottom of the jar. Hopefully a happy camper

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## rob3232

Jerry @Nubsnstubs see what I did there??


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Rob, what I see that I like is the caterpillar looks like it's pretty happy on that leaf. Looks a little like my newly adopted cat just after eating curled up like that and licking itself. Also see what looks like Palo Verde chips in the bottom of the jar.

*Jerry @Nubsnstubs see what I did there??* Maybe...... Looks like you went caving. When did you do that, and would you do it again. Myself, never been there, but less than one mile south, Boy Howdy, there is a lot of walnut in French Joe Canyon.. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232

Bingo:) We visited in 2016. Had a great time in Arizona! I would definitely visit Kartchner again. The history of how it was discovered and formed was very interesting and the formations were really cool. It was a little spendy and more touristy than I am used to as far as caving but I understand because of the volume of people going through. I wonder if the Walnut lumber looks different from ours because of the different climate there?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

rob3232 said:


> Bingo:) We visited in 2016. Had a great time in Arizona! I would definitely visit Kartchner again. The history of how it was discovered and formed was very interesting and the formations were really cool. It was a little spendy and more touristy than I am used to as far as caving but I understand because of the volume of people going through. I wonder if the Walnut lumber looks different from ours because of the different climate there?


Ya wanta piece to compare? Postage and a little time waiting til I get to it. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

rob3232 said:


> Bingo:) We visited in 2016. Had a great time in Arizona! I would definitely visit Kartchner again. The history of how it was discovered and formed was very interesting and the formations were really cool. It was a little spendy and more touristy than I am used to as far as caving but I understand because of the volume of people going through. I wonder if the Walnut lumber looks different from ours because of the different climate there?


Yea, I can spot a hat advertising a cave, but still can't find a bikini to LOOK at. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> Yea, I can spot a hat advertising a cave, but still can't find a bikini to LOOK at. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


No comment!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rob3232

@Wildthings It climed up the stick and is hanging out on the bottom of the lid of the jar. Didn’t eat anymore of the milkweed leaves. Here is a poor picture of it on the lid.


----------



## rob3232

Here is another from this morning. Sorry for bad pictures. Kinda looks like a green blob ( booger) on the bottom of the jar lid.? I would open the jar but don’t want to interrupt it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

yep pupated to a chrysalis! 7- 10 days from now a monarch will emerge. my third one emerged yesterday


----------



## Ray D

Mike Hill said:


> Not thought about seed, but would welcome some. I have the orange butterfly weed - it is native here, and I have one common - also native heree, but have a 3 or 4 white incarnata. Unfortunately, the moles seem to like being around the incarnata and they've not thrived. What I was looking for was more white incarnata (swamp milkweed). Also have a number or other butterfly and hummingbird plants - bronze fennel, dill, buddleia, etc... but not many butterflies this year. Even the bronze fennel has not had any swallowtail caterpillars. All the young'uns that are moving in apparently don't like bugs and they spray or rather have sprayed all sorts of poisons to get rid of yucky bugs. My theory is that is what is causing the decline. I have see one tiger swallowtail - no black swallowtail and no monarchs this year. Nor have I seen any of their caterpillars. With the uncontrolled growth we have probably lost at least 25% to 33% (possibly more in my area) of our urban tree canopy. That doesn't help either. Seed would be welcomed. When I have enough milkweed for the monarchs I'll buy some chrysalises of monarch and tiger swallowtail


We’ve seen quite a few tiger swallowtails this year but just started to see the Eastern Blacks… well haven’t really seen them but found their eggs and caterpillars on the rue.


----------



## DLJeffs

Ray D said:


> We’ve seen quite a few tiger swallowtails this year but just started to see the Eastern Blacks… well haven’t really seen them but found their eggs and caterpillars on the rue.


We see quite a few tiger swallowtails, zebra swallowtails and double swallowtails around here too. I got to wondering what they're eating since we're a little limited on plant species out here in the high desert. The field guide I have says they eat cottonwood.


----------



## trc65

Slowed down while mowing past some of the milkweed this afternoon and spotted a couple larvae. The first on some common milkweed and the other on swamp milkweed. Sorry for the crappy pics, flipphone was all I had. Just going to leave them au naturale to do their business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mowed the lawn early while it was cool. Then did the first oil change on my new truck. I do the first one at 1,000 miles. Then I got some shop time in. Good day here today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Been gearing up for next weeks multi state yard sale. Hwy 127. Set up the tent today. Loaded a homemade drum sander in my brother's van to take to my dad. Took a couple more things to the sale site and tightened up the tent assembly. Went and picked up chicken feed. Ran a side errand to pick up 3 more cabinet pieces. Got home and had a neighbor wandering through my yard trying to find some wood for a tabletop on a sewing machine base. Got a section of walnut root stock and a section of knotty sycamore. Bout had him set up when another pulled in to pick up 4 chairs that had been cluttering our kitchen.
So winding down... realized I had no pictures of anything today.
I guess, I ain't been doing a thang today, but I was awfully busy doing nuthin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Amid all the notices of shortages and price increases, I was able to do something cool - Got to go meet John Jordan at his house. He is a pretty famous woodturner. Got a tour of his house and his shop. Has a bunch of pieces that are made by some of the most famous turners - Stocksdale, Raffin, Moulthrop, Ellsworth, Hosaluk are the ones I can remember- so cool to see them all. And yes I have pics - it did happen!

One part of his shop - to the left (out of view) is all the machine tools he uses to make the tools he sells. 



His Zoom Studio




Some Castaways!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Long week and start of a long weekend but all is good. Since last weekend, 3 more loads to the storage unit and the house is really getting empty. Eldest stepson is coming over tomorrow but there are only 4 pieces to move with him. I can get the rest. And yes, I know I need to ask for help, but I hate doing that too often.

The bad: still no concrete foundation walls. Ugh……..and I can’t move my current shop and stuff without the new shop in place.

but, I have faucets and drains to replace, painting, etc, lots of work to do while I wait for the shop completion. Had to get a third storage unit…..but, we can get out of the house. And I still pretend to work. Sorry for not earning that tax payer money as I should.……..trying to deal with my work situation to make overall life better.

And finally, as I was cleaning up my computer I found the following quote attributed to Gen Robert E. Lee. I laughed so hard rereading this……..OMG. If he came back today he would just walk back to his grave. The quote is:

"It appears we have appointed our worst generals to command forces, and 
our most gifted and brilliant to edit newspapers! In fact, I discovered by 
reading newspapers that these editor/geniuses plainly saw all my strategic 
defects from the start, yet failed to inform me until it was too late."

"Accordingly, I'm readily willing to yield my command to these obviously 
superior intellects, and I'll, in turn, do my best for the Cause by writing 
editorials - after the fact."

Robert E. Lee, 1863

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Ray D

Gdurfey said:


> Long week and start of a long weekend but all is good. Since last weekend, 3 more loads to the storage unit and the house is really getting empty. Eldest stepson is coming over tomorrow but there are only 4 pieces to move with him. I can get the rest. And yes, I know I need to ask for help, but I hate doing that too often.
> 
> The bad: still no concrete foundation walls. Ugh……..and I can’t move my current shop and stuff without the new shop in place.
> 
> but, I have faucets and drains to replace, painting, etc, lots of work to do while I wait for the shop completion. Had to get a third storage unit…..but, we can get out of the house. And I still pretend to work. Sorry for not earning that tax payer money as I should.……..trying to deal with my work situation to make overall life better.
> 
> And finally, as I was cleaning up my computer I found the following quote attributed to Gen Robert E. Lee. I laughed so hard rereading this……..OMG. If he came back today he would just walk back to his grave. The quote is:
> 
> "It appears we have appointed our worst generals to command forces, and
> our most gifted and brilliant to edit newspapers! In fact, I discovered by
> reading newspapers that these editor/geniuses plainly saw all my strategic
> defects from the start, yet failed to inform me until it was too late."
> 
> "Accordingly, I'm readily willing to yield my command to these obviously
> superior intellects, and I'll, in turn, do my best for the Cause by writing
> editorials - after the fact."
> 
> Robert E. Lee, 1863


Great quote… and I agree with your assessment of his returning to his grave.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rob3232

Been eight days so hopefully a monarch soon:)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rob3232

We woke up this morning and found that we have a monarch! We gave it some time to stretch out then just released it this afternoon. It flew into our Maple tree. Here are some pictures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a storm blow through here today, pretty high winds, had my semi rocking! Came home to no power. It's amazing how quiet your house is when you have no power. All I can hear is the constant ringing in my ears!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> Had a storm ow through here today, pretty high winds, had my semi rocking! Came home to no power. It's amazing how quiet your house is when you have no power. All I can hear is the* constant ringing in my ears*!


I constantly hear that with or without power, even in my sleep.... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

rob3232 said:


> We woke up this morning and found that we have a monarch! We gave it some time to stretch out then just released it this afternoon. It flew into our Maple tree. Here are some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 214041
> 
> View attachment 214042
> 
> View attachment 214043
> 
> View attachment 214044
> 
> View attachment 214045
> 
> View attachment 214046


God does good work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

So, let’s catch up. Off to Utah for grandson’s second birthday. Good time, little hot springs time on the way out, safe travels, etc. I think I have mentioned there is some family drama and mess out there. Yep….. very sad when it impacts the mental health of youngest stepson. Really sad…..

Fun birthday celebration and all three stepsons were together!!! Mom was very, very happy!!!!

On the way home Monday, about 2 hours from home, we got a call to meet our dog sitter at the pet ER. Needless to say, the worst was yet to come. This was the 9.5 year old Dane we had rescued. The best that could be determined was that he had a stroke. Ultimate joy for most of the weekend to that last night. I know we are never ready, he is a giant breed, but still…….

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 11


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Stoopid powers out! Rained all day and it went out 1/2 hour ago


----------



## Nature Man

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Stoopid powers out! Rained all day and it went out 1/2 hour ago


Really detest power failures! This is the 21st Century! You would think technology would be better than to have power failures so often! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

Nature Man said:


> Really detest power failures! This is the 21st Century! You would think technology would be better than to have power failures so often! Chuck


It is. They're called back up generators.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Second part of foundation poured. Hopefully get back filled and slab in about a week

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DLJeffs

Good progress. Where did you scratch in your initials?


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Good progress. Where did you scratch in your initials?


Not until the pad is what I told myself…….hopefully see that in 10 days!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Doing my pre trip on my work truck this morning and found this guy. No hitch hikers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Doing my pre trip on my work truck this morning and found this guy. No hitch hikers!
> View attachment 214750


Praying Mantis?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nature Man said:


> Praying Mantis?


Yup.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> Doing my pre trip on my work truck this morning and found this guy. No hitch hikers!
> View attachment 214750


When I was a youngster, the Praying Mantis was the only bug I was terrified of. Don't have a clue as to why, but today, I love seeing them and letting them know they are safe around me. Good picture, Greg .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs

The entire mantis clan is pretty amazing, my favorite insects. There are some that look exactly like the orchid flower on which they live. They live on that flower because it attracts the bugs the mantis feeds upon. There are many that mimic the leaves they live around, both live green leaves and dried up dead leaves, really cool stuff. The largest mantises grow to be over 6 inches long. I often had one as a pet when we lived in Panama. I'd catch leaf hoppers and crickets to feed it. I loved watching it go into hunter mode when it saw the movement from the insect. I had one that would box with me. I'd poke my finger at it and it would jab me with his forelegs. That was fun until the day it drew blood. Had one molt 4 times in my little terrarium and it grew to over 5 inches long when I let it go.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Greg (@woodtickgreg ), I found you're little buddy's West Coast cousin today...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

They are so cool.


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> They are so cool.


And voracious!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> Doing my pre trip on my work truck this morning and found this guy. No hitch hikers!
> View attachment 214750


Glad it didn't chew your hand off - that's what they do in the movies don't they?

I've bought egg cases the last couple of years and hatched them in jars and released them. But still have not found one in a few years. All we seem to have around here no days is mosquitos, bumble/wood bees, yellow jackets, lightning bugs, and termites. Really haven't even seem many annual cicadas this year.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Saturday afternoon Betty and I went to a local fair. Ate lots of junk food that I normally don't eat, lol, and went through the exhibits and animal barns. I always dig that. We where sitting in the grandstands and watching the tractor pulls, felt what I thought was something hit my hat, thought someone was throwing stuff. In reality my glasses frame broke and the lense fell out. Didn't do anything to them they just popped, wierd? So now I have to try and get a quick exam and a new pair of glasses. I can see but not good, driving a semi sucks without my glasses. I'm due for another exam anyway I guess, just the timing sucks.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Glad it didn't chew your hand off - that's what they do in the movies don't they?
> 
> I've bought egg cases the last couple of years and hatched them in jars and released them. But still have not found one in a few years. All we seem to have around here no days is mosquitos, bumble/wood bees, yellow jackets, lightning bugs, and termites. Really haven't even seem many annual cicadas this year.


Too many pesticides in todays yardworking tecniques

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Well, it's been a week of ups and downs... Last Wednesday we left for a week of visiting my wife's family - got home tonight.

Had lots of good times with my wife's family over the week. It was a good trip in that regard.

But Friday night I got a call from one of my sisters. I thought it was going to be news that my grandma, who has been declining, had passed away. Nope, it was that my grandpa - who was taking care of grandma 24/7 - was in the ER with a suspected heart attack. Wasn't a heart attack, but while they were determining what had happened, he had a stroke. Woke up to messages from a couple of my sisters (I have four of them!) saying to call them - I didn't hear my phone, 2 feet from my head, go off while I was sleeping. About 4 hours after getting into the ER, grandpa passed away very early Saturday morning.

In the wake of losing her father, my mother is temporarily taking care of her mother while they wait for everything to fall in place to get grandma into a care facility. Grandma made the decision to go on hospice and I'm sure it won't be long for her. We'll do some sort of joint memorial thing for grandma and grandpa as a family when it works for everyone to get together. When we were in Michigan last month, we knew that it would likely be the last time we'd see grandma alive. Grandpa's death was unexpected, so this is coming as a one-two punch - especially for my mother.

Reactions: Sincere 13


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Matt, that's a tough one. We had a similar situation with my in-laws. Both died within three hours of each other, one expected and one totally unexpected. They were married 64 years so it was a blessing they left together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> And voracious!!


They have a nasty habit of eating the males who mate with them. The photos above are all females.


----------



## Gdurfey

So sorry to hear Matt. Prayers for all of you and the family. If you don’t mind, how many years were they married? They are probably looking at being together, know my grandf didn’t last long after grandma passed. He die of a broken heart and loneliness. Hope this came out right, just mean it in the most sincere way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So sorry to hear Matt. Praying for you guys.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trob115

Sprung said:


> Well, it's been a week of ups and downs... Last Wednesday we left for a week of visiting my wife's family - got home tonight.
> 
> Had lots of good times with my wife's family over the week. It was a good trip in that regard.
> 
> But Friday night I got a call from one of my sisters. I thought it was going to be news that my grandma, who has been declining, had passed away. Nope, it was that my grandpa - who was taking care of grandma 24/7 - was in the ER with a suspected heart attack. Wasn't a heart attack, but while they were determining what had happened, he had a stroke. Woke up to messages from a couple of my sisters (I have four of them!) saying to call them - I didn't hear my phone, 2 feet from my head, go off while I was sleeping. About 4 hours after getting into the ER, grandpa passed away very early Saturday morning.
> 
> In the wake of losing her father, my mother is temporarily taking care of her mother while they wait for everything to fall in place to get grandma into a care facility. Grandma made the decision to go on hospice and I'm sure it won't be long for her. We'll do some sort of joint memorial thing for grandma and grandpa as a family when it works for everyone to get together. When we were in Michigan last month, we knew that it would likely be the last time we'd see grandma alive. Grandpa's death was unexpected, so this is coming as a one-two punch - especially for my mother.


Matt , I'm sincerely sorry for your loss. I will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> So sorry to hear Matt. Prayers for all of you and the family. If you don’t mind, how many years were they married? They are probably looking at being together, know my grandf didn’t last long after grandma passed. He die of a broken heart and loneliness. Hope this came out right, just mean it in the most sincere way.



Two days from now would've been their 61st anniversary.

It was only a few weeks ago that my mother and I were discussing how grandpa was going to handle being alone once grandma was gone! My mom said that grandma has been taking grandpa's death pretty well, but grandma's also been ready, and wanting, to go for a bit now. It was no surprise that grandma decided to go on hospice.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Wildthings

Matt, I'm sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Matt, so sorry for your family's losses. At least you got to see them on your trip. Hard to deal with just the same. Prayers for you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

My condolences on your grandpa's passing Matt. It sounds like you have plenty of family close enough to support your grandma and each other.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well the dehumidifier seems to be doing its job. After 4 days the basement has gone from 87% down to 66% this morning. I'll let it run for a few more days and see what the results are. Good thing is Temps and outside humidity have come down as well, looks like we'll be dry for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

11:45 last night my phone rang - my grandma passed away. 11 days after grandpa. Not unexpected, like grandpa's, but still hard to lose both grandparents within 2 weeks...

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Gdurfey

Matt, prayers for all the family. Blessings to her for being reunited, but prayers and hugs for all of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trob115

Sprung said:


> 11:45 last night my phone rang - my grandma passed away. 11 days after grandpa. Not unexpected, like grandpa's, but still hard to lose both grandparents within 2 weeks...


Praying for you and all of your family. Sorry for your loss

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Will be praying for your family. Really difficult to lose even one member, not to mention two within such a short period of time. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sorry for your loss Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So sorry to hear this Matt. You have had a rough go lately. All your WB family here is praying for your family and here for you if there is anything we can do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, finally here. Should have been at this point 2 months ago but I thought I might have a shop to move into to helop with storage. Backfill on foundation is supposed to start tomorrow which means pad is still probably a week out…..if I can get concrete.

Otherwise, it is move out day…….hardw floors will be sanded and refinished on Friday so we are taking the cat to the new place tonight. Pretty empty……will really start working on garage and shop over the three day weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Gdurfey It's gotta be exciting just the same. Wish I could move to the country and have a little bit of land for a garden, chickens, and a shop or 2.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> @Gdurfey It's gotta be exciting just the same. Wish I could move to the country and have a little bit of land for a garden, chickens, and a shop or 2.


It is Greg. Very blessed with what I have had and what I am going to. And just like your Betty, Denise deserves her trees and countryside

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

My week has been lousy. I went to the ER Monday because I was feeling pretty bad.
I found out I have Covid, even though I got both shots. It stinks.
I feel terrible, and I pray I make it thru this stuff.

If you can spare some prayers, I sure could use them.
Thanks guys.

Reactions: Sincere 16


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Herb G. said:


> My week has been lousy. I went to the ER Monday because I was feeling pretty bad.
> I found out I have Covid, even though I got both shots. It stinks.
> I feel terrible, and I pray I make it thru this stuff.
> 
> If you can spare some prayers, I sure could use them.
> Thanks guys.


Prayers with you

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Praying for full healing soon! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232

Prayers from us to you Herb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Praying for you Herb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Wishing you the best herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wishing you get well soon Herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek

Prayers sent Herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Prayers Herb!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Good day, fill dirt started arriving and second round of showers 

Dinner at the local biker dive, rainbows are from the front door. 

On the down side, Denise caught my cold and has knocked the tar out of her.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Trob115

Herb G. said:


> My week has been lousy. I went to the ER Monday because I was feeling pretty bad.
> I found out I have Covid, even though I got both shots. It stinks.
> I feel terrible, and I pray I make it thru this stuff.
> 
> If you can spare some prayers, I sure could use them.
> Thanks guys.


Praying for you Herb. Keep us updated on how you are doing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Good day, fill dirt started arriving and second round of showers
> 
> Dinner at the local biker dive, rainbows are from the front door.
> 
> On the down side, Denise caught my cold and has knocked the tar out of her.
> 
> View attachment 215449
> 
> View attachment 215450
> 
> View attachment 215451


Garry - you going to move all that dirt by hand? Why didn't they dump it right into the foundation?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Garry - you going to move all that dirt by hand? Why didn't they dump it right into the foundation?


Nope, not me. Paying enough for this job, they can move it. There is a well close buy, not perfect access to dump straight in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Herb G. said:


> My week has been lousy. I went to the ER Monday because I was feeling pretty bad.
> I found out I have Covid, even though I got both shots. It stinks.
> I feel terrible, and I pray I make it thru this stuff.
> 
> If you can spare some prayers, I sure could use them.
> Thanks guys.


Praying for you Herb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

Not all covid symptoms are the same for everyone. I've had a lot of coughing, muscle spasms, headaches & body aches, upset stomach, fever, and difficulty breathing, but the worst part for me is the joint pain. Every joint in my body hurts.
Especially my knees, elbows, fingers & neck.
It feels like someone beat the living chit out of me with a baseball bat.
I think my fever is breaking because I'm not sweating like a pig all the time.
The least little exertion just drains me entirely.
I emptied the dishwasher the other day & had to take a break about 1/2 way thru it.

This virus is no joke. If you haven't gotten vaxxed yet, I highly suggest you do it. I was fully vaxxed, & I still got it.
I'd hate to see how sick I'd be without being vaxxed.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Nope, not me. Paying enough for this job, they can move it. There is a well close buy, not perfect access to dump straight in.


Dang, I was looking forward to pictures of you out there with your wheelie barrow and shovel for the three months.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Dang, I was looking forward to pictures of you out there with your wheelie barrow and shovel for the three months.


Thanks for the confidence!!!! Right now I think I feel more like 5 months


----------



## TimR

Herb G. said:


> Not all covid symptoms are the same for everyone. I've had a lot of coughing, muscle spasms, headaches & body aches, upset stomach, fever, and difficulty breathing, but the worst part for me is the joint pain. Every joint in my body hurts.
> Especially my knees, elbows, fingers & neck.
> It feels like someone beat the living chit out of me with a baseball bat.
> I think my fever is breaking because I'm not sweating like a pig all the time.
> The least little exertion just drains me entirely.
> I emptied the dishwasher the other day & had to take a break about 1/2 way thru it.
> 
> This virus is no joke. If you haven't gotten vaxxed yet, I highly suggest you do it. I was fully vaxxed, & I still got it.
> I'd hate to see how sick I'd be without being vaxxed.


Herb, prayers and thoughts with you. I'm not alone in being glad you did get vaccinated, which probably kept you out of hospital. Stinking virus is so persistent, hope others who have no pre-existing condition preventing getting a jab will take heed from your experience.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Herb G.

TimR said:


> Herb, prayers and thoughts with you. I'm not alone in being glad you did get vaccinated, which probably kept you out of hospital. Stinking virus is so persistent, hope others who have no pre-existing condition preventing getting a jab will take heed from your experience.




That's exactly why I posted this. I have all kinds of pre-existing conditions. Diabetes, HBP, COPD, you name it, I got it.
I'm grateful I'm not dead by now.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Herb G.

One other thing that I've noticed while I've had covid. I'm diabetic, and I've been eating pretty much the same thing (when I can keep it down) this whole time. It's made my blood sugar levels go crazy. It's gone from 118 to almost 300, and then back down.

When you're diabetic & your blood sugar goes crazy, you feel like crap. I hope & pray I get over this stuff soon.
Thank you all for your continued prayers. I can use all I can get.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Herb G. said:


> One other thing that I've noticed while I've had covid. I'm diabetic, and I've been eating pretty much the same thing (when I can keep it down) this whole time. It's made my blood sugar levels go crazy. It's gone from 118 to almost 300, and then back down.
> 
> When you're diabetic & your blood sugar goes crazy, you feel like crap. I hope & pray I get over this stuff soon.
> Thank you all for your continued prayers. I can use all I can get.


Stress also messes with blood sugar levels. So any time you hurt or are sick... if you can keep it down, try a cup of ginger tea. It can not will but can lower blood sugar levels but the main thing is it is good for upset stomach most times.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Good day, fill dirt started arriving and second round of showers
> 
> Dinner at the local biker dive, rainbows are from the front door.
> 
> On the down side, Denise caught my cold and has knocked the tar out of her.
> 
> View attachment 215449
> 
> View attachment 215450
> 
> View attachment 215451


I guess that is good since she should try avoiding tar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> One other thing that I've noticed while I've had covid. I'm diabetic, and I've been eating pretty much the same thing (when I can keep it down) this whole time. It's made my blood sugar levels go crazy. It's gone from 118 to almost 300, and then back down.
> 
> When you're diabetic & your blood sugar goes crazy, you feel like crap. I hope & pray I get over this stuff soon.
> Thank you all for your continued prayers. I can use all I can get.


Your still alive, that's a big part.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Working in the shop. Got the petcock replaced in the 3 wheeler, and started boxing more stuff. Will change wheels back to stock on this 75 Wing. This will eventually go back to my youngest nephew as it used to be his dad’s. Love the look of this bike sitting there like that. 

These efforts certainly aren’t priority but nice to do something like this as a distraction and get these tasks off the to do list. 

Happy long weekend everyone!!! Hope everyone gets an extra day somehow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Been herding chickens finally got that coop done and best boxes installed. Final cost was 150. That was for the ERC siding. The window and door were a neighbors jobsite debris. The wall and roof structure was a friends old carport. The roofing... I am not even certain where I picked it up. I have had it for 2 houses now waiting for some project. And there it was. Some project.


Now I have to fasten up the chicken wire on the run to the coop and make a door into the run. But that can wait. The chickens will need a couple days to get used to the new coop anyway.
See how easy that was. Procrastination never requires a heavily researched answer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> Working in the shop. Got the petcock replaced in the 3 wheeler, and started boxing more stuff. Will change wheels back to stock on this 75 Wing. This will eventually go back to my youngest nephew as it used to be his dad’s. Love the look of this bike sitting there like that.
> 
> These efforts certainly aren’t priority but nice to do something like this as a distraction and get these tasks off the to do list.
> 
> Happy long weekend everyone!!! Hope everyone gets an extra day somehow.
> 
> View attachment 215565
> 
> View attachment 215566
> 
> View attachment 215567


Nice wing there! Been a minute since we've seen many big reds around these parts. A couple acquaintances got killed riding them while drinking and this area, being a small town, got rid of the big reds.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice wing there! Been a minute since we've seen many big reds around these parts. A couple acquaintances got killed riding them while drinking and this area, being a small town, got rid of the big reds.


Wonder if that is why it has the lower profile tires, to reduce rollover??

Ran the 70cc for fun, the 110 for trail riding and the 200m for work, just 3 decades ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Yeah, that would have been about when our area ditched theirs.


----------



## Gdurfey

Those tires were for another purpose from about 12 years ago. I have some of the big what I call balloon tires. 

This is a 200S, I had the 200x and it was stolen. The x was fun, more traditional motorcycle engine tranny. Not as powerful as the 2-stroke they made, but fun. I got into these when I started ice racing. It was a hoot. 13 of these darn things one Sunday

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a Honda ATC 110, loved that little bike. Lightweight and easy to ride with the auto 4 speed. I put a rack on it and used it for ice fishing. I also had a Honda 350x, full suspension and 6 speed tranny. I wouldn't let anyone ride it because you had to have massive skill with it or it would bite you. The trick to riding it was you had to keep the rear end broke loose at all times, if it hooked up and got traction the steering became useless, you steered it with the rear end. What a thrill it was to be hanging off the side of it in a full throttle slide pitched sideways going around a curve through the woods! Probably a good thing I sold that one, wish i still had the 110.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I had a Honda ATC 110, loved that little bike. Lightweight and easy to ride with the auto 4 speed. I put a rack on it and used it for ice fishing. I also had a Honda 350x, full suspension and 6 speed tranny. I wouldn't let anyone ride it because you had to have massive skill with it or it would bite you. The trick to riding it was you had to keep the rear end broke loose at all times, if it hooked up and got traction the steering became useless, you steered it with the rear end. What a thrill it was to be hanging off the side of it in a full throttle slide pitched sideways going around a curve through the woods! Probably a good thing I sold that one, wish i still had the 110.


Did your 110 have high and low range?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Did your 110 have high and low range?


Yup!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Floor refinishing under way. 900 square feet for $2300. Have no idea if that is good or bad, just happy we could get someone!!!! Just throwing out the price, sort of curious but it is what it is!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today was a Betty day. I gave up most of the office so that Betty would have her own makers area. She sews a lot and makes jewelry and stuff. She's been gathering tools to do leatherwork as well. She layed down some peel and stick tile, I helped very little with that as it was her project and she wanted to do it.



We purchased a storage cubby thingy with baskets at Sam's club. I put that together for her today.



She's off to a good start now. We'll get a workbench to go over the top of the storage cubby. I put a led light under the loft too.



Unfortunately the desk and loft have to stay. It's the only place for a guest to stay if need be. And the desk is what's left of the office, it houses a printer and will also hold a digital shipping scale. And it's also a place for me to repair vintage sewing machines. I got this addiction to old singers. Lol. But because of that Betty has a machine for just about anything.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm freakin dragging! Got to the cannery at 8am with a bin of pie pumpkins. Steamed them to soften the skins and started peeling and cleaning the seeds out. Ended up with 117 quarts and 61 pints of pumpkin butter. Then we unloaded 2 bushels of corn, a bushel of green beans and a bin of apples that I picked up yesterday along with the pumpkins. Next will be apple butter, canning corn, spaghetti sauce and salsa.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

That is quite the production line! Can you eat all that in a year? Chuck


----------



## trc65

That's a lot of butter!

Tell us more about the kitchen. Community kitchen open to the public?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Eat that in a year? Absolutely



NOT! It will be split between me and a friend/coworker. I'll keep some and sell most of it. The cannery is open to the public. I'll keep my canning stuff at the house to do small batches of stuff but any time I do a bunch, I'll go there. Very inexpensive and can do a lot in a short amount of time. Got to be friends with the lady and her husband that run it too

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Sprung

Eric, how do you can the pumpkin butter? Everything I've read says that there is no safe way, neither water bath nor pressure, for the home canner to can pumpkin butter or puree.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

We don't WB or PC. Put in jars hot and the lids seal. I keep everything refrigerated àfter cooling and tell everything the same. The lady at the cannery doesn't refrigerate it and says she's never had it go bad but I won't take that chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> We don't WB or PC. Put in jars hot and the lids seal. I keep everything refrigerated àfter cooling and tell everything the same. The lady at the cannery doesn't refrigerate it and says she's never had it go bad but I won't take that chance.


I've learned something new. Never heard of Pumpkin butter, had to look it up. Turns out it is a condiment our area has been using for 200 years but called it cooked pumpkin. Always neat to see the cliche in different areas. Thanks for the learning moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

If you like pumpkin pie, its like spreadable pie you can put on a biscuit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Fridge/freezer is what I've seen for pumpkin butter, so that makes sense for you to put it in the fridge. We've got some pumpkin puree in the freezer from last year that we need to use up - maybe I'll make some pumpkin butter!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I use some light and dark brown sugar and white sugar. Then pumpkin pie spice I make up because I don't care for cloves. Add a little sugar at a time. Mix and let it get distributed then taste. Keep adding sugar and spice to your liking. Let me know how it goes for you. We'll make apple butter later. Made peach butter earlier. If I could get pears, I'd make a small batch of pear butter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN

Sprung said:


> Eric, how do you can the pumpkin butter? Everything I've read says that there is no safe way, neither water bath nor pressure, for the home canner to can pumpkin butter or puree.


What makes pumpkin any different than canning other purged vegetables and fruit?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

From what I read, the pumpkin is so thick (which it is), the temperature doesn't get high enough to kill botulism spores. So they say its not safe to can. I've never stuck a thermometer in the center of the pot when we're cooking to see how hot. The pots at the cannery are steam heated and get REALLY hot but I can't say it's hot enough. I won't take the chance on someone getting sick so I tell everyone to keep it refrigerated.

@Sprung I meant to tell you, when you are cooking this stuff is thick so it splatters really bad. Wear a long sleeve shirt when you're next to the pot. I had it splatter on my arm and got blistered! Be safe brother!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Sprung

Karl_TN said:


> What makes pumpkin any different than canning other purged vegetables and fruit?



What Eric said, lol.

While many people might say it's ok because they've never had a problem, I'd rather be safe than sorry. Everything I can is for my family to eat, save for what I give to other family members. I'd rather not risk botulism.


----------



## Sprung

Eric, got a specific recipe you use? Or just simmer it until desired consistency, adding sugar and spices to taste?

Apple butter is always good. I've never had peach butter. I am likely to get a bunch of pears from a member of my church; pear butter sounds intriguing.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No specific recipe. Yea, just add sugar and spices to your liking. The way I check my thickness is dip a spoon in sideways, pull it up. If it runs off, keep cooking until you get it where you like it. Same thing with peach and pear. Cook down like you would with preserves but keep cooking until its thick like apple butter etc.
Here's a pic of how I check it (this is from the fridge so its cold but you get the hint) and another of a pint of peach butter. My peach I didn't use a lot of sugar. I wanted it sweet but still have a little tang of the peach.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Karl_TN said:


> What makes pumpkin any different than canning other purged vegetables and fruit?


It can be safely canned, and is commercially, but an issue beyond the viscosity is that pH varies depending on source of pumpkins and other ingredients.

Small batch processors have to submit extremely detailed procedures to the USDA for approval. Viscosity and pH must be measured on every batch and pressures + times adjusted accordingly. USDA won't publish any methods as they know that most home canners don't have the equipment to take the measurements nor the knowledge to adjust the processing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

You guys are talking about botulism, it killed a very good dog I had once.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung

trc65 said:


> It can be safely canned, and is commercially, but an issue beyond the viscosity is that pH varies depending on source of pumpkins and other ingredients.
> 
> Small batch processors have to submit extremely detailed procedures to the USDA for approval. Viscosity and pH must be measured on every batch and pressures + times adjusted accordingly. USDA won't publish any methods as they know that most home canners don't have the equipment to take the measurements nor the knowledge to adjust the processing.



Yup, way more than I want to try and get into for home canning, lol. So I'll stick to approved recipes. (As much as I, or especially my wife, would love to can pumpkin at home!)


----------



## Herb G.

Sprung said:


> Yup, way more than I want to try and get into for home canning, lol. So I'll stick to approved recipes. (As much as I, or especially my wife, would love to can pumpkin at home!)


If I want any kind of fruit butter, I just buy it at the local farmer's market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Had my annual delivery of a cord of firewood today. Been buying from the same guy for several years. I was shocked to see that it was almost all black walnut this year. Last year, it was mostly cherry with a lot of it curly. He gets some of his logs from the reject pile at a local sawmill. These are logs where too much metal was detected for the mill to economically saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G.

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Had my annual delivery of a cord of firewood today. Been buying from the same guy for several years. I was shocked to see that it was almost all black walnut this year. Last year, it was mostly cherry with a lot of it curly. He gets some of his logs from the reject pile at a local sawmill. These are logs where too much metal was detected for the mill to economically saw.


Hey, it all burns, right?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Herb G. said:


> Hey, it all burns, right?


Yes it does but I'm putting serious thought into cutting some spoon blanks out of the best log sections. Wood that is not fully dry carves better as you know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Sounds like an economical way to collect some blanks. You get the option to use the walnut for its purchased intent if it doesnt meet the hoped for design parameters... be sure to burn all those crotch figured areas

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

What a couple days

Our new addition to the family. As my wife said, we feel as though our Great Dane we lost sent her to us. We were NOT looking. But Denise has this heart to rescue dogs that have a loss….not their fault. This sweet girl lost her human dad, sad situation got worse as human mom lost house, everything, and could not keep the dogs. She found home for one but not this one. 

I stumbled upon this sweet girl in our little newspaper in our new community. I just knew….. Denise lost a Great Pyrenees about 4 years ago. I just showed her the picture last week and, as they say the rest is history. She is 6, was a total outdoors Pyrenees, on a farm, so her coat was all matted and such. So they shaved her and checked her out. Now to a life of relative luxury….. but she has a lot to learn. 

So, I get to work on the house while Denise helps Tipsy adjust. That’s okay, she deserves it. 

I miss my big boy, not a replacement, just a dog that also needs love like he did.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Gary. I have a house full of rescues. What a wonderful thing you did for her. She will adjust and blend right in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Went to the cannery again yesterday. Made 20 quarts and 24 pints of spaghetti sauce. Going Monday morning to can corn and hopefully Tuesday (if I can get off work) make apple butter.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung

Did some canning here as well. 13 pints of apple pie filling and 7 pints of blueberry pie filling. Also got another round of apple slices in the dehydrator.

Was hoping to start on canning tomato juice tomorrow, but I need a couple things before I can do that. Tomorrow I will at least reorganize the canning shelves and, once the apples are done, I've got green onions to harvest and dry. And, if the onions don't fill all the trays, I've got some chives that are ready to be cut again and then dried as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Sprung
Matt are you having trouble finding lids and jars up that way?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Sprung
> Matt are you having trouble finding lids and jars up that way?


We're just using old ones for now, and freezing a bit more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Sprung
> Matt are you having trouble finding lids and jars up that way?



New jars w/ lids have been easy to find, although right now some stores are out of some sizes. I bought quite a bit new this year - this is only my second year canning and this year we have canned far more than we did last year.

Lids have been hit or miss. I've seen them on occasion, and buy them when I do see them to get what I've needed. I've seen the regular mouth lids more often than the wide mouth lids.

So I've been able to get what I need. I haven't been tempted to order online yet, which is something I really don't want to try - have read lots of reports of counterfeit lids that are junk.

How have they been down your way?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Sprung said:


> New jars w/ lids have been easy to find, although right now some stores are out of some sizes. I bought quite a bit new this year - this is only my second year canning and this year we have canned far more than we did last year.
> 
> Lids have been hit or miss. I've seen them on occasion, and buy them when I do see them to get what I've needed. I've seen the regular mouth lids more often than the wide mouth lids.
> 
> So I've been able to get what I need. I haven't been tempted to order online yet, which is something I really don't want to try - have read lots of reports of counterfeit lids that are junk.
> 
> How have they been down your way?


If you can order through a reputable supplier, like a farm store, the lids shouldn't be a big problem as far as quality. Just be sure to order ball or kerr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If you can order through a reputable supplier, like a farm store, the kids shouldn't be a big problem as far as quality. Just be sure to order ball or kerr



If I had to order online, that would be the route I'd go. But thankfully I haven't had to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Down here new jars, bands and just lids are scarce. I won't buy the off brand stuff. Had a whole batch of stuff seal then lose seal a week later. Didn't know it until it was too late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

All spring through about the first of August lids were almost completely absent from shelves. Was able to find a single box here and there, and got enough to finish, but it was close. Now, there seems to always be a few boxes on the shelf in stores I've checked.

A full range of jars seem to be available now too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Down here new jars, bands and just lids are scarce. I won't buy the off brand stuff. Had a whole batch of stuff seal then lose seal a week later. Didn't know it until it was too late.


Eric, I was at a Lowe's store here last week and they had a huge stack of jars and lids. First time I've seen them at Lowe's. Might want to try them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Sprung

I would've never thought Lowe's for canning supplies, lol. I might have to stop in sometime.

My father-in-law does the pricing for a small grocery store chain and is also involved with inventory and ordering. It sounds like they haven't gotten much in by way of canning supplies into their stores this year. He's talked about how there are, in general, some things they just can't get or can't get much of. And there are some products where the manufacturer has scaled back on the varieties of the product offered to try to keep up with demand. He also noted that when the first shortages started hitting last year, the warehouse they worked with was great - for some things they were able to get and have items in stock that other stores were having trouble keeping in stock.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

My wife thinks that more people took an interest in canning during the pandemic after seeing shows on daytime HGTV they don't normally get a chance to watch. The possibility of food shortages (like toilet paper) caught hold and people took up canning. Both jars and lids have been tough to find here until recently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a great day yesterday! Got to see my brother and sister, haven't seen them in years. This was only the third time in our life that we have all been together at the same time. I have a very broken family tree. We hung out and had a barbecue and enjoyed each others company immensely. It's all the family I have left, I'm the youngest. Bothe of my siblings are in there 70's now.
Sister Cynthia, brother Andy, and myself.



The three of us and my Betty.



I cherished this time together.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 7


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Had a great day yesterday! Got to see my brother and sister, haven't seen them in years. This was only the third time in our life that we have all been together at the same time. I have a very broken family tree. We hung out and had a barbecue and enjoyed each others company immensely. It's all the family I have left, I'm the youngest. Bothe of my siblings are in there 70's now.
> Sister Cynthia, brother Andy, and myself.
> View attachment 216025
> The three of us and my Betty.
> View attachment 216026
> I cherished this time together.
> View attachment 216027


Terrific family reunion! Had to be very memorable! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

Even if you're poor, if you have family, you're rich.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Trob115

Herb G. said:


> Even if you're poor, if you have family, you're rich.


Herb, are you completely over Covid now?


----------



## Herb G.

Trob115 said:


> Herb, are you completely over Covid now?



I finished my isolation & got a letter from the state dept of health saying I could travel outside my house again, so I guess I'm done with it.
There are lasting effects though.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Back to the cannery today for apple butter. 204 quarts total.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

You sure like apple butter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

You about "cooked out" yet? That equals several days in the cannery.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

We'll sell some, keep some and gift some. I am going to do some pear butter, chicken and potatoes if I can find some. Maybe can a little deer meat too. Then I should be done for the year....unless something else comes along I wanna can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

And yea, I'm wore out. Working after the cannery too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Awesome work! 

I don't need that kind of production, or that kind of equipment, but I'd love to have access to it anyway. I think back to when we were kids and we'd can 100 qts of green beans, 7 qts at a time in the canner....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'll keep all my stuff to can small batches at home but the cannery is the way to go for big batches. Sooooo much faster and easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Check with the local extension agent and see if there's a cannery near you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Crossville has had a cannery ever since I can remember. We had 3 canners at home so the cannery was only if so.eone came up with a pickup truck load of a certain vegetable or fruit.


----------



## Herb G.

Well, I got ole Bertha ready for winter. As ready as I can do anyway.
Bertha is my old Chevy Monte Carlo. I had to inflate the tires, & add a qt. of oil.
I'm grateful I was smart enough to buy a small compressor from Harbor Freight a few years ago.
It's light enough to carry where I need it. It's hard for me to take care of my car anymore because of health problems.
But, the good Lord saw me thru it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Back to the cannery today for apple butter. 204 quarts total.
> 
> View attachment 216087


That's some serious canning right there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Herb G. said:


> Well, I got ole Bertha ready for winter. As ready as I can do anyway.
> Bertha is my old Chevy Monte Carlo. I had to inflate the tires, & add a qt. of oil.
> I'm grateful I was smart enough to buy a small compressor from Harbor Freight a few years ago.
> It's light enough to carry where I need it. It's hard for me to take care of my car anymore because of health problems.
> But, the good Lord saw me thru it.


It's nice to have one you can still work on, Herb. The new ones are so computerized with so many sensors that interconnect and automatically control the vehicle you need a special diagnostic tool just to figure out what's wrong. I'm not a wrench head but I miss my old VW because even I could figure out what was wrong and fix it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Amen to the VW - even Lil Mikey learned motor work on a VW dune buggy. Mainly used it to pop wheelies in the local parades to impress the girls! Tore that baby down all the way then built it back (bought the book) - wasn't too much anxiety except having to fork out the dollars for metric tools! - they weren't all that easy to find in a small town in TX 50 years ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Crossville has had a cannery ever since I can remember. We had 3 canners at home so the cannery was only if so.eone came up with a pickup truck load of a certain vegetable or fruit.


I guess Nashvegas is too uptown with batchelorettes going to the Cannery Ballroom and not going to community canneries. I cannot find one on google.


----------



## scootac

How's my day?



This tell you?

I blew the back out, no fixing it. Took a hammer to it and threw in the kindling box to destroy the evidence.
Now nobody will ever know.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

scootac said:


> Now nobody will ever know.


But WE do! 

Been there done that!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Been running lattice. New panels are 47 and 3/4 by 97 inches. I am left wondering what the guy in QC was smoking and if there is enough good stuff left on the lattice to do the job when I light it up...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

scootac said:


> How's my day?
> View attachment 216096
> This tell you?
> 
> I blew the back out, no fixing it. Took a hammer to it and threw in the kindling box to destroy the evidence.
> Now nobody will ever know.


Been there done dat but don't throw them away. just toss them in a box for later. trust me on that. you'll enjoy looking at them in the distance future


----------



## Herb G.

DLJeffs said:


> It's nice to have one you can still work on, Herb. The new ones are so computerized with so many sensors that interconnect and automatically control the vehicle you need a special diagnostic tool just to figure out what's wrong. I'm not a wrench head but I miss my old VW because even I could figure out what was wrong and fix it.


Well, I can only do basic maintenance stuff on it. It's full of chips too. The window switches went out on it about 2 months ago.
I had to get my brother's help to change those. The switches were about $40. The aggravation factor was about $1500.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

No pictures, so it’s not true, but house is empty. I can finally concentrate on exterior bits and pieces as well as shop and garage. And the construction stuff stinks. They just wasted another 3 days and first snow forecast for next Tuesday. Can’t believe it’s here and I don’t have a new building to sit in and be cold in. I would love to be cold in a new building. 

Sorry, really am okay. Should be on the market in 2 weeks. Certainly missed the peak, but that’s okay. Not much inventory I don’t think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> No pictures, so it’s not true, but house is empty. I can finally concentrate on exterior bits and pieces as well as shop and garage. And the construction stuff stinks. They just wasted another 3 days and first snow forecast for next Tuesday. Can’t believe it’s here and I don’t have a new building to sit in and be cold in. I would love to be cold in a new building.
> 
> Sorry, really am okay. Should be on the market in 2 weeks. Certainly missed the peak, but that’s okay. Not much inventory I don’t think.


We haven't had much inventory around here for 2 years. Here's wishing you a fast sale for amount asked or more

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> first snow forecast


Lucky you!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

Herb G. said:


> I finished my isolation & got a letter from the state dept of health saying I could travel outside my house again, so I guess I'm done with it.
> There are lasting effects though.


I have to go get blood work done now for anti body levels, and get tested again for Covid.
When I get the results, I'll know if I need the booster shot or not right now. I think everyone is going to have to get a booster shot
sooner or later. Hopefully I'm done with this mess. It was not fun, but comparable to a mild case of the flu.
My symptoms only lasted about 5 days, thank God.

I see my regular Dr. Friday, & I'll get my flu shot for this year while I'm there.
I have a feeling there's going to be a run on them in my area this year, since we had such a high Covid rate.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good to hear it didn't last to long and your feeling better Herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Been a busy day, had a phone call about 715 asking of I was ready to swap chunks of firewood or something like that.  
Anyway, thanks to Jerry @Nubsnstubs , I have a smaller pile of local wood. And a larger pile of other woods. My pile is a bit more diversified. 
Here's hoping to catch up again if he has a chance to pass through.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Been a long week. Was able to call it a day early today and spend some time at home after I picked our boys up from school.

Started a batch of mead today. Well, technically a melomel, I believe it would be called. 1 gallon batch. Instead of using water with the honey, I used cherry juice. Along the lines of the cyser I currently have in secondary - a mead made with apple cider instead of water.

Pulled tomatoes out of the freezer to thaw. Tomorrow afternoon I'll start making some tomato juice, and then some more sauce. Garden is still producing tomatoes, so I'll end up freezing more and will do one final batch of sauce after the tomatoes are all done for the year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Anybody watch the show about the SR71 Blackbird last night? If you didn't I recommend it next time it comes on. Fascinating story about creativity and teamwork to develop something no one thought could be possible. Lockheed had to scrounge and scrimp for everything during the development because no funds were available, his team worked in an old GP Large Army tent until an old warehouse in the area that became Area 51 was found. The Blackbird can fly as fast as a .30-.06 round, over 35 miles per minute. The fuel efficiency gets better the faster it flies. At Mach 3, the external skin temperature exceeds 600F.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232

@DLJeffs you peaked my interest. I found this on YouTube. Probably not thttps://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3hYSnyVLmGEhe same as you watched but still pretty interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rob3232

I’ll try to repost link.


----------



## rob3232



Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

1950's and early 60's technology engineered by men with slide rules and pencils! Had a psychics prof that had some connection to the program and he would talk about the engineering often. If I remember, the U.S. did not have the titanium available and had to get sneaky to get it from the USSR.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Herb G.

This week has been a total cluster **** for me. I am in pain management, and I saw my Dr. on Tuesday.
On my way out the door, they tell me they can't make me another appt. until my regular Dr. sends them a new referral.
Hell of a time to tell me. They could have told me last month I needed a new referral.
I think they are looking to drop me from treatment, because of the hoops they make me jump thru.
So, I called my Dr's office Tuesday & requested a referral. They sat on it until today when I went to see my Dr.

The woman at the front desk lied thru her teeth telling me she sent it in 2 days ago.
I called her BS & said I called the clinic this morning & they had not received it.
So, she looks at her computer & says "You're right, I didn't send it in."
Then she says "I guess I thought I sent it in for you."
I told her she thought wrong.

Add to that all the legal stuff I'm going thru, and I've had a bad week all around.
I have to go Saturday & get a bunch of blood work done, & then I hope I'm done for the week.

If you had to go thru what I've been doing for 20 months now, you'd complain too.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Anybody watch the show about the SR71 Blackbird last night? If you didn't I recommend it next time it comes on. Fascinating story about creativity and teamwork to develop something no one thought could be possible. Lockheed had to scrounge and scrimp for everything during the development because no funds were available, his team worked in an old GP Large Army tent until an old warehouse in the area that became Area 51 was found. The Blackbird can fly as fast as a .30-.06 round, over 35 miles per minute. The fuel efficiency gets better the faster it flies. At Mach 3, the external skin temperature exceeds 600F.



I was at Wright-Patterson AFB when they flew one in for the museum. They landed at main base first, made sure everything was okay, took off again, circled, went over housing areas of Dayton and landed on the old runway by the museum. Incredible flying with no alternatives……..that would have been 90 or 91.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Good evening so far. House is so close, started the final push on the outside which I have been putting off. Not leaving my early 1900s planter….. old meets new. I had flower pots in the seed hoppers with moss rose in them. 

Will reattach and lift differently to get it on my trailer, but I know there are a few that will offer great comments on the picture.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> 1950's and early 60's technology engineered by men with slide rules and pencils! Had a psychics prof that had some connection to the program and he would talk about the engineering often. If I remember, the U.S. did not have the titanium available and had to get sneaky to get it from the USSR.


The max speed of the SR71 was limited by the skin material's ability to handle the heat. With the advances in composites, the SR72 (under design) is supposed to be able to fly at Mach 10. It's planned to be unmanned.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

No comment other than a little envy that you have a tractor with bucket and forks - and I don't!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Good evening so far. House is so close, started the final push on the outside which I have been putting off. Not leaving my early 1900s planter….. old meets new. I had flower pots in the seed hoppers with moss rose in them.
> 
> Will reattach and lift differently to get it on my trailer, but I know there are a few that will offer great comments on the picture.
> 
> View attachment 216213
> 
> View attachment 216214


Well, it works...I would have greased the wheels a few weeks ago, used a tow strap and drove it out to limit ruts in the lawn. Would have towed it onto the trailer as well to minimize torque, twist and bend. But that is what makes us different.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> This week has been a total cluster **** for me. I am in pain management, and I saw my Dr. on Tuesday.
> On my way out the door, they tell me they can't make me another appt. until my regular Dr. sends them a new referral.
> Hell of a time to tell me. They could have told me last month I needed a new referral.
> I think they are looking to drop me from treatment, because of the hoops they make me jump thru.
> So, I called my Dr's office Tuesday & requested a referral. They sat on it until today when I went to see my Dr.
> 
> The woman at the front desk lied thru her teeth telling me she sent it in 2 days ago.
> I called her BS & said I called the clinic this morning & they had not received it.
> So, she looks at her computer & says "You're right, I didn't send it in."
> Then she says "I guess I thought I sent it in for you."
> I told her she thought wrong.
> 
> Add to that all the legal stuff I'm going thru, and I've had a bad week all around.
> I have to go Saturday & get a bunch of blood work done, & then I hope I'm done for the week.
> 
> If you had to go thru what I've been doing for 20 months now, you'd complain too.


My complaint is, tomorrow is the St. Pat's Parade, and I've been so tired that I'll need the day to make up time lost during the week. Think this is the 9th year in a row I have missed it. This year is a bit late, last year was canceled, so only the Irish and republicans showed up and marched anyway, and the previous 7, just didn't work out...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Herb G.

Well, I went for blood work today & my week carried thru just about as I expected.
The lady drawing blood couldn't get any from my left arm, so she had to try my right arm.
In 2-3 days, I'll have big black bruises on both arms.
Lovely.
Oh well, I hope & pray to God that next week goes better than this one has.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Barb

I wanted to crawl back into bed when I saw this.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ooohhh I can't wait. Wish it would start here around November 1.


----------



## trc65

I'm fine if our first snow is about 2" on Christmas Eve!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Herb G.

Well, I managed to get my flu shot for this year, finally.
I got it at a local food store where I got my Covid shots earlier this year.
I'm glad I got it when I did, because I think there's going to be a run on them this year since we have such a high rate of Covid.
When I saw my Dr. on Friday, he said they would not have the flu shots until the end of October.
I got my grass cut too, because it's supposed to rain for the next 2 days.
If I waited until the rain was over before I cut the grass, it'd be 2 feet tall. 

When it gets that tall, the tractor just clogs up & doesn't cut the grass right.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Barb said:


> I wanted to crawl back into bed when I saw this.
> 
> View attachment 216390


I can wait. I lived in upstate new York in my younger days. I haven't had to shovel too much of this rain... When it snows here ya gotta stock up on groceries like bread and milk cause your going to be seeing snow for like three days! Then you gotta give sammiches out to get rid of the bread before it ruins  they might be a law, I don't know...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Herb G.

If you even mention snow around here, you better get your butt to the store ASAP.
Bread, milk, eggs, & TP disappear like magic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

Barb said:


> I wanted to crawl back into bed when I saw this.
> 
> View attachment 216390

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

2feathers Creative Making said:


> bread and milk



Sounds like most of the way there to a snow day french toast party...


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I can wait. I lived in upstate new York in my younger days. I haven't had to shovel too much of this rain... When it snows here ya gotta stock up on groceries like bread and milk cause your going to be seeing snow for like three days! Then you gotta give sammiches out to get rid of the bread before it ruins  they might be a law, I don't know...


I guess thats life on the Plateau!

Here in the Tennessee Heinous Hinterlands, since we are not a region renown as a metropolitan center of culture - when snow is in the long range forecast (probably sponsored by krogers) you better get to the store quickly as there won't be any milk or bread to make sammies out of.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Great day!!!!! Jerry @Nubsnstubs stopped by. Wish we had longer. 

And, shop concrete pad scheduled for Monday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Finally…….3 months later than expected but things happen for a reason. I am not going to pretend to be in control!!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

At least it looks to be a decent slump! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> Finally…….3 months later than expected but things happen for a reason. I am not going to pretend to be in control!!!!
> 
> View attachment 216708
> 
> View attachment 216709


IMO, Garry, it was probably an ordeal just to get that cement truck up to your place. Just be grateful he did make it up instead of having you wheelbarrow it up that driveway of yours. hehehe. Did those guys get up there and compact the concrete base? before pouring the concrete?

If any of you ever think of getting out to visit Garry, make sure you have at least 3 homing devices. I had my Garmin, and my phone for guidance, and still had to call and get foot x foot verbal assistance.

Garry has a beautiful location to live out his retirement years when he does retire. i just hope he doesn't get snowed in during the winters he's going to enjoy the rest of his life. Thanks, Garry. .......... Jerry (*Finally back* in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! This is a major milestone! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Woohoo!!

Major progress! Glad you got that hurdle out of the way and can proceed with the build. Hoping for a long, long fall season for you.


----------



## DLJeffs

Glad you got your concrete finally Gary. No mesh or wire in the slab, huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Glad you got your concrete finally Gary. No mesh or wire in the slab, huh?


Lots of questions…..no additional compacting, no mesh or wire, ……..and the funniest thing….a third truck was accidentally sent and I couldn’t use it. Shortage of concrete and someone screws up like that.

lastly I had put a deposit on the metal building. When I couldn’t accept delivery after they were available, they essentially cancelled the order. Will strai that out tomorrow. In the meantime, I will buy a pop up awning and set the lathe up with the generator.

trying to smile guys. Thanks for the words and support. I sure appreciate all of you.

oh, speaking of driveways, Jerry made it up fine, but a little concerned about him going out and that first hard right!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Been a great day. So blessed. Building was cancelled back in June. Guess I didn’t ask right questions. New price is half again more. But the kicker, they aren’t doing the heavier frames for my wind and snow loads. 

So…… not sure what to do. At least 2x4 s are under $4. Maybe 2 connex trailers. 

Or a Woodbarter barn raising. I am blessed, I mean that. With everything else, this is small stuff and I do know that.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Herb G.

I used to work the graveyard shift in a warehouse that supplied grocery stores.
I had a little radio I'd take with me to listen to something to keep me awake.
There was only a few stations it picked up. One was a gospel music station, the other was a local all news station.
I'd listen to the news station. There was a DJ on there that I spent many a night listening to.
There was another guy who worked with me, but he'd always disappear & go sleep somewhere.
More than one night, I'd fall asleep at the desk I sat at.
Graveyard shifts suck.

Anyway, the DJ would play corny music between reading the news, just to keep people awake. He knew his audience, that's for sure.
I found out recently that DJ retired, so the news station isn't the same anymore.
I guess change is inevitable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Gdurfey said:


> Been a great day. So blessed. Building was cancelled back in June. Guess I didn’t ask right questions. New price is half again more. But the kicker, they aren’t doing the heavier frames for my wind and snow loads.
> 
> So…… not sure what to do. At least 2x4 s are under $4. Maybe 2 connex trailers.
> 
> Or a Woodbarter barn raising. I am blessed, I mean that. With everything else, this is small stuff and I do know that.


prices of conex shipping containers are up currently, Las Vegas company in that business called storage on wheels is getting 8 to 9 thousand each.

an associate of mine just bought 28 in one lot locally, at $4250 each and we are currently selling them for 6000$ each.

used to be you could get them around here for $1200 to $2000, but we haven't seen those prices since pre 2012

and with oversees freight of a loaded box going up 8fold from 2k to 16k, and tens of thousands of containers stuck on ships waiting for offload at the ports, it's anyone's guess as to what price will do in the near future. My assumption is that as scarce as they are right now prices will climb some more before they get better.

the off grid and tiny house industry seems to be taking a lot of reduced available volume

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Been a great day. So blessed. Building was cancelled back in June. Guess I didn’t ask right questions. New price is half again more. But the kicker, they aren’t doing the heavier frames for my wind and snow loads.
> 
> So…… not sure what to do. At least 2x4 s are under $4. Maybe 2 connex trailers.
> 
> Or a Woodbarter barn raising. I am blessed, I mean that. With everything else, this is small stuff and I do know that.


You could opt for cmu or metal studs - neither have gone up as much and seem to be in good supply around here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Am I redneck proud or a proud redneck???? Just not sure which…..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

vegas urban lumber said:


> prices of conex shipping containers are up currently, Las Vegas company in that business called storage on wheels is getting 8 to 9 thousand each.
> 
> an associate of mine just bought 28 in one lot locally, at $4250 each and we are currently selling them for 6000$ each.
> 
> used to be you could get them around here for $1200 to $2000, but we haven't seen those prices since pre 2012
> 
> and with oversees freight of a loaded box going up 8fold from 2k to 16k, and tens of thousands of containers stuck on ships waiting for offload at the ports, it's anyone's guess as to what price will do in the near future. My assumption is that as scarce as they are right now prices will climb some more before they get better.
> 
> the off grid and tiny house industry seems to be taking a lot of reduced available volume


Agree on the containers. Was stymied on doing a ministry of affordable housing. Was gonna put some remodeled containers on a lot and have it for affordable housing. In fact it was more complicated than that, but that was essentially the idea. Codes, in all their combined "wisdom" could not get their head around it and would not approve it - so I shelved it. Codes relatively recently approved a church doing tiny homes on a piece of property for the same idea. So I decided that maybe I could resurrect the idea. Looked at prices - way above the budget now. - plus codes would probably make me use a reefer and they are way outta budget - quite a bit over $10K without shipping.


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Am I redneck proud or a proud redneck???? Just not sure which…..
> 
> View attachment 216800
> 
> View attachment 216801


I don't think you can legally be a redneck if you have a Miata - I think that is a rule somewheres.

Maybe it qualifies as a wanna-be redneck though!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Herb G. said:


> I used to work the graveyard shift in a warehouse that supplied grocery stores.
> I had a little radio I'd take with me to listen to something to keep me awake.
> There was only a few stations it picked up. One was a gospel music station, the other was a local all news station.
> I'd listen to the news station. There was a DJ on there that I spent many a night listening to.
> There was another guy who worked with me, but he'd always disappear & go sleep somewhere.
> More than one night, I'd fall asleep at the desk I sat at.
> Graveyard shifts suck.
> 
> Anyway, the DJ would play corny music between reading the news, just to keep people awake. He knew his audience, that's for sure.
> I found out recently that DJ retired, so the news station isn't the same anymore.
> I guess change is inevitable.


Anybody remember late night radio with Wolfman Jack? Or Doctor Demento?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb

DLJeffs said:


> Anybody remember late night radio with Wolfman Jack? Or Doctor Demento?


Yup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nope! Lil Mikey was into watching late nite roller derby on the telly!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

I am with Lil Mikey. Me and my Grandmother would stay up and watch the roller derby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Dr.demento introduced me to weird al.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> Anybody remember late night radio with Wolfman Jack? Or Doctor Demento?


Yup I do! I was a young lad living in Cali at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

Mike Hill said:


> Nope! Lil Mikey was into watching late nite roller derby on the telly!


I used to watch live bull fights from Spain at 1 AM on a local station.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

nevermind...


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike Hill said:


> Nope! Lil Mikey was into watching late nite roller derby on the telly!


And there was this telepreacher that wore black motorcycle leather, sat the entire show in a black leather recliner with his hog in the background.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I see the coolest bugs in the parking lot at work, lol. I have no idea what this is but it was big! And those looked like grabby leg thingys in the front so I didn't mess with it. I went inside to get my job assignment and when I came back out it was gone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> I see the coolest bugs in the parking lot at work, lol. I have no idea what this is but it was big! And those looked like grabby leg thingys in the front so I didn't mess with it. I went inside to get my job assignment and when I came back out it was gone.
> View attachment 216843











Toe-Biter - What's That Bug?


Help…WHAT is this bug? Location: Canton, Michigan August 19, 2010 7:43 am Found crawling in our parking lot, nearby woods – overall size was just over 2”. Totally freaked out several of us. ’Ewwie Dear Ewwie, This Giant Water Bug is also called a Toe-Biter. 2 I like This Related posts:




www.whatsthatbug.com




Called a Giant Water Bug, also known as a Toe Biter. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Nature Man said:


> Toe-Biter - What's That Bug?
> 
> 
> Help…WHAT is this bug? Location: Canton, Michigan August 19, 2010 7:43 am Found crawling in our parking lot, nearby woods – overall size was just over 2”. Totally freaked out several of us. ’Ewwie Dear Ewwie, This Giant Water Bug is also called a Toe-Biter. 2 I like This Related posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whatsthatbug.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called a Giant Water Bug, also known as a Toe Biter. Chuck


Yup, not named that for nothing. Don't let it get a hold of your finger...or toe. The two needle pincers on the front legs are designed to grab and hold prey. Then they have a stabbing proboscis that they use to eat their prey. Mean little bug.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> I don't think you can legally be a redneck if you have a Miata - I think that is a rule somewheres.
> 
> Maybe it qualifies as a wanna-be redneck though!


It’s parked next to a 1950 John Deere G

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike Hill said:


> Agree on the containers. Was stymied on doing a ministry of affordable housing. Was gonna put some remodeled containers on a lot and have it for affordable housing. In fact it was more complicated than that, but that was essentially the idea. Codes, in all their combined "wisdom" could not get their head around it and would not approve it - so I shelved it. Codes relatively recently approved a church doing tiny homes on a piece of property for the same idea. So I decided that maybe I could resurrect the idea. Looked at prices - way above the budget now. - plus codes would probably make me use a reefer and they are way outta budget - quite a bit over $10K without shipping.


i heard a quote for refer unit yesterday at $80,000


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nature Man said:


> Toe-Biter - What's That Bug?
> 
> 
> Help…WHAT is this bug? Location: Canton, Michigan August 19, 2010 7:43 am Found crawling in our parking lot, nearby woods – overall size was just over 2”. Totally freaked out several of us. ’Ewwie Dear Ewwie, This Giant Water Bug is also called a Toe-Biter. 2 I like This Related posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whatsthatbug.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called a Giant Water Bug, also known as a Toe Biter. Chuck





DLJeffs said:


> Yup, not named that for nothing. Don't let it get a hold of your finger...or toe. The two needle pincers on the front legs are designed to grab and hold prey. Then they have a stabbing proboscis that they use to eat their prey. Mean little bug.


Well then I'm glad I didn't pick it up! Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Yesterday we received a very generous gift of potatoes, onions, carrots, and cabbage. Enough potatoes to last us through the winter, probably enough onions to do the same. Carrots that I'll can - and since I'm the only one in our house that will eat carrots, it'll be enough for me to have carrots on occasion throughout the next year.

And the cabbage? Well, we got two. And they were huge - about 13ish lbs each. I have 24lbs of shredded cabbage that will become sauerkraut and the rest we'll eat up during this week. And, miracle of miracles, I didn't cut myself on the kraut cutter! This cutter was given to me last fall by the same person who gave us yesterday's generous gift. I'm thinking that before I use it again, I'll build a proper sliding box, like this cutter would've originally had. I know an okay-ish woodworker who could probably hack something together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

Probably my favorite is cabbage. Just made a big batch of cabbage alfredo and it didn't last long at all! But it wasn't a 13lber either!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Big late-season heads are the only way to go if you are making kraut. I'm jealous of your kraut cutter. Wanted one for years, but new are just too expensive and can never find a used one in good shape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Big late-season heads are the only way to go if you are making kraut. I'm jealous of your kraut cutter. Wanted one for years, but new are just too expensive and can never find a used one in good shape.


Tim, just make one, I know you are talented enough to do it. Is there a size you were looking for?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Mr. Peet said:


> Tim, just make one, I know you are talented enough to do it. Is there a size you were looking for?


I probably will eventually make one. No particular size, I only make 1-2 batches of kraut a year of 10 -12# each batch. In reality, I spend less than 30 minutes a year slicing cabbage on the back of a cheese grader.

We've got a scenic drive going on this weekend and next, maybe I'll just pick up an old one and rebuild it. Will give me a good reason to visit the antique shops and flea markets along the way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

My day was fantastic!

I mowed a bit real early. While walking back out to the shop #1 son and #1 grandson pulled up with his boat and asked if I wanted to try the Crappie out at the lake. I told #1 wife that my plans for the day had just taken a dramatic turn for the better and she sent us off with a bag full of fresh baked banana muffins and peanut butter cookies. We fished for about two hours and brought home 16 nice Crappie.

Any day fishing is a good day. A day fishing with my son and grandson is a GREAT Day!

Alan

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Gdurfey

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> My day was fantastic!
> 
> I mowed a bit real early. While walking back out to the shop #1 son and #1 grandson pulled up with his boat and asked if I wanted to try the Crappie out at the lake. I told #1 wife that my plans for the day had just taken a dramatic turn for the better and she sent us off with a bag full of fresh baked banana muffins and peanut butter cookies. We fished for about two hours and brought home 16 nice Crappie.
> 
> Any day fishing is a good day. A day fishing with my son and grandson is a GREAT Day!
> 
> Alan
> 
> View attachment 217018


So jealous!! Nice catch. Haven’t had crappie for years. I never learned to fish them and target them……partly because of location and such over the years. Nice. Plus your fishing partners, can’t beat that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

trc65 said:


> Big late-season heads are the only way to go if you are making kraut. I'm jealous of your kraut cutter. Wanted one for years, but new are just too expensive and can never find a used one in good shape.


If making one, the medium duty sharp knife bucket at the thrift store will supply more than adequate blades for a modest price... I always raid the knife bucket. Can't help it. Have salvaged numerous old hickory, a couple emirille or whatever his name is, couple others like j.a.henkle... decent blades. 1 to 2 bucks each.
Yeah. Maybe a touch of understatement on the henkle twin knives there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man I haven't fished crappie for years, but it sure is fun and they are delicious! Good time spent with family for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If making one, the medium duty sharp knife bucket at the thrift store will supply more than adequate blades for a modest price... I always raid the knife bucket. Can't help it. Have salvaged numerous old hickory, a couple emirille or whatever his name is, couple others like j.a.henkle... decent blades. 1 to 2 bucks each.
> Yeah. Maybe a touch of understatement on the henkle twin knives there.


The Henkle kid across the hill has been looking for a few henkle knives for years. He has a son about 7 or so and is looking for a knife to gift and a backup knife to cover the first when lost.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> The Henkle kid across the hill has been looking for a few henkle knives for years. He has a son about 7 or so and is looking for a knife to gift and a backup knife to cover the first when lost.


I got restaurant/ chef knives. The twin label seems to be a little better. The standard henkle kitchen knife has been farmed out to China as I recall...


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I got restaurant/ chef knives. The twin label seems to be a little better. The standard henkle kitchen knife has been farmed out to China as I recall...


Oh, thanks Frank. I think he was only looking for the 'jack-knife', likely a challenge.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> Oh, thanks Frank. I think he was only looking for the 'jack-knife', likely a challenge.


Yeah! The henkle jack-knife is going to be a minute. Will keep a weather eye out. We have a couple gentlemen locally that trade and swap on a regular basis for big names and sell their extras.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If making one, the medium duty sharp knife bucket at the thrift store will supply more than adequate blades for a modest price... I always raid the knife bucket. Can't help it. Have salvaged numerous old hickory, a couple emirille or whatever his name is, couple others like j.a.henkle... decent blades. 1 to 2 bucks each.
> Yeah. Maybe a touch of understatement on the henkle twin knives there.


Y'all must be getting the knives. Other than butter knives, never found a knife at any of our thrift stores. Must be too dangerous for nashvillians!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> Probably my favorite is cabbage. Just made a big batch of cabbage alfredo and it didn't last long at all! But it wasn't a 13lber either!!


Cabbage Alfredo - ain't never heard of such stuff! Bet it's tasty!


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Y'all must be getting the knives. Other than butter knives, never found a knife at any of our thrift stores. Must be too dangerous for nashvillians!


Same here!!


Mike Hill said:


> Cabbage Alfredo - ain't never heard of such stuff! Bet it's tasty!


It's very good and oh so simple


----------



## Gdurfey

A few pictures but not enough. Friends came over on Tuesday and helped me get the last of the garage emptied. Oh boy, not sure I want a larger lathe if I have to move it. I know I’m an old wimp, but yesterday hurt. But, on the market this morning. We will see. 

The garage looks so sad and lonely. My wife didn’t understand that….

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

On another note, septic is finally getting finished up. While the contractor was out here he discovered I had a visitor the other night. A little guy, but knew we would have evidence eventually of there presence

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

What, is that last picture? Is that what septic systems look like in CO?

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drycreek

That is a product that is used for the lateral field and they go by different names depending on the manufacture (diffuser, infusers or chambers etc). They work way better than the perforated pipe or the sock pipes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> A few pictures but not enough. Friends came over on Tuesday and helped me get the last of the garage emptied. Oh boy, not sure I want a larger lathe if I have to move it. I know I’m an old wimp, but yesterday hurt. But, on the market this morning. We will see.
> 
> The garage looks so sad and lonely. My wife didn’t understand that….
> 
> View attachment 217134
> 
> View attachment 217135
> 
> View attachment 217136


Those Harbor Freight furniture mover dollies are worth their weight in gold!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> Those Harbor Freight furniture mover dollies are worth their weight in gold!!


Also their basic hand truck. Don’t know how many times I used it to pry up one end of some to get smaller wheels up on my trailer ramp!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> What, is that last picture? Is that what septic systems look like in CO?
> 
> Alan


Infiltrators is what my contractor calls them. This is an engineered system due to soil type. More and more regulations on septic systems. If selling a house, you might have to redo your existing system even.


----------



## Gdurfey

So, last thing. Took a short ride around the block this afternoon. I missed the peak of the aspens by about 5 days. Just didn’t get out with all the other efforts going on. Very different than hardwood leaf peeping, but you come to crave the quakies

well, pictures didn’t load, will work on that tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> On another note, septic is finally getting finished up. While the contractor was out here he discovered I had a visitor the other night. A little guy, but knew we would have evidence eventually of there presence
> 
> View attachment 217137
> 
> View attachment 217138
> 
> View attachment 217139


Hey Garry, I remember seeing all that stuff in the last picture when I was there. Looks like a lot of extra expense for a crap system to me......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Gotta remember, Jerry probably only has a hole in the ground!  I'm sure different regs in CO. They've stiffened up the regs around here also. Just glad as a commercial contractor don't gotta deal with those things very often!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> Gotta remember, Jerry probably only has a hole in the ground!  I'm sure different regs in CO. They've stiffened up the regs around here also. Just glad a a commercial contractor don't gotta deal with those things very often!


At the time my system was put in, 1970, there weren't too many regulations to contend with. In fact, the only thing on my house that has an permit is the roof that was put on about '91. I bought the house in September, '92. 
I do have an 8816 that I use during the day to conserve water.  ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> A few pictures but not enough. Friends came over on Tuesday and helped me get the last of the garage emptied. Oh boy, not sure I want a larger lathe if I have to move it. I know I’m an old wimp, but yesterday hurt. But, on the market this morning. We will see.
> 
> The garage looks so sad and lonely. My wife didn’t understand that….
> 
> View attachment 217134
> 
> View attachment 217135
> 
> View attachment 217136


That's a bunch of work done right there! I feel your pain!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> That's a bunch of work done right there! I feel your pain!!!


I wish I could have shared the pain with a few more


----------



## Karl_TN

Gdurfey said:


> On another note, septic is finally getting finished up. While the contractor was out here he discovered I had a visitor the other night. A little guy, but knew we would have evidence eventually of there presence
> 
> View attachment 217137
> 
> View attachment 217138
> 
> View attachment 217139


Seems odd the field lines aren’t spread out over a greater area. Is this typical with the type of system, or is it just because the ground there drains exceptionally well?


----------



## Gdurfey

Karl_TN said:


> Seems odd the field lines aren’t spread out over a greater area. Is this typical with the type of system, or is it just because the ground there drains exceptionally well?


Typical as far as I know. The infiltrators have much smaller holes for the fluid to be squirted out. 

I was expecting the 4 inch pipe with larger holes. I had never actually seen these things up close before. Length of run and number of runs calculated based on bedrooms and soil. Previous owner had almost twice this size of field specified.


----------



## Gdurfey

My phone allowed me to attach the pictures I wanted last night. Needed to reduce their size and the tablet was being difficult…..or I dense. Now I have a couple pictures back on my last post last night


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Gotta remember, Jerry probably only has a hole in the ground!  I'm sure different regs in CO. They've stiffened up the regs around here also. Just glad as a commercial contractor don't gotta deal with those things very often!


That would be the pits! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> So, last thing. Took a short ride around the block this afternoon. I missed the peak of the aspens by about 5 days. Just didn’t get out with all the other efforts going on. Very different than hardwood leaf peeping, but you come to crave the quakies
> 
> well, pictures didn’t load, will work on that tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 217172
> 
> View attachment 217173
> 
> View attachment 217174


That first one makes Lil Mikey giddy! It would be fun to paint!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Just got home from the firehall. One of our supporters I talked to last week, went to hospital Saturday and died of Covid 3 days later. I am still a bit surprised how fast things can go.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> So, last thing. Took a short ride around the block this afternoon. I missed the peak of the aspens by about 5 days. Just didn’t get out with all the other efforts going on. Very different than hardwood leaf peeping, but you come to crave the quakies
> 
> well, pictures didn’t load, will work on that tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 217172
> 
> View attachment 217173
> 
> View attachment 217174


Nothing I like better than Quakies in full autumn colors!!


Mr. Peet said:


> Just got home from the firehall. One of our supporters I talked to last week, went to hospital Saturday and died of Covid 3 days later. I am still a bit surprised how fast things can go.


Tell me about it!!

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, the guy may have been slow, but I like the job he did on our septic system and the trailer is hooked up to it!!! I still have to manually fill the water tank, but emptying the tanks is now much easier!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Well, the guy may have been slow, but I like the job he did on our septic system and the trailer is hooked up to it!!! I still have to manually fill the water tank, but emptying the tanks is now much easier!!!
> 
> View attachment 217199
> 
> View attachment 217200


Not that it matters, but, if those piles of dirt are fresh around the base of those trees, they alter the water table for those plants. Many trees have the mass of their roots in the top 11" inches of soil. Piles of dirt shield water, trap gases and often suffocate the plants in a 5 year span.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, took some me time. Can’t say first in 2 months, but close and more extensive than just a meal with friends. Nice not to box, clean, paint, haul, move, nor stress!!!!! A bit anxious but I keep reminding myself who is in control and it’s not me!!!!!

So, here was my view for about 3 hours. Nothing special, just a little put and take reservoir near us and with the weather changing the fish were somewhat cooperative!!! Actually, very cooperative, just lack of practice on my part made for less catching. 

A young man came up by me and you could almost smell the new on the gear. He recently separated from the Navy, moved here to go to school and has jumped into fly fishing. I told him what I was having success on, gave him a couple of flies. He wasn’t having luck near me so I pointed out a place where I had luck in previous years ( when I had my waders) and he proceeded to catch the first trout of his life while his fiancé watched. 

Nothing better!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Barb

Gdurfey said:


> Well, took some me time. Can’t say first in 2 months, but close and more extensive than just a meal with friends. Nice not to box, clean, paint, haul, move, nor stress!!!!! A bit anxious but I keep reminding myself who is in control and it’s not me!!!!!
> 
> So, here was my view for about 3 hours. Nothing special, just a little put and take reservoir near us and with the weather changing the fish were somewhat cooperative!!! Actually, very cooperative, just lack of practice on my part made for less catching.
> 
> A young man came up by me and you could almost smell the new on the gear. He recently separated from the Navy, moved here to go to school and has jumped into fly fishing. I told him what I was having success on, gave him a couple of flies. He wasn’t having luck near me so I pointed out a place where I had luck in previous years ( when I had my waders) and he proceeded to catch the first trout of his life while his fiancé watched.
> 
> Nothing better!!!!
> 
> View attachment 217210
> 
> View attachment 217211
> 
> View attachment 217212


Sounds like a perfect day!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SubVet10

First day back to work in almost two weeks. Apparently, I had the wu-flu for almost two weeks prior to that. I battled fatigue for a while before I finally was too tired/sick to sit at the desk all day. Stamina and mental processes still lagging but that is nothing new - with normal allergies and work stress.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Herb G.

I spent most of the day in the ER. I had bad chest pains about 5 AM, so I drove myself to the hospital.
They want me to come back Wednesday for more tests. They said I'll be there overnight.
I pray it turns out to be something simple that they can fix.

If you have some spare prayers, I sure could use them.
Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Sincere 11 | Creative 1


----------



## drycreek

Prayers sent your way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

We’ll be praying for you herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Praying for you and yours

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D

I’ll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Picking up a new toolbox!!!!
It's a huge one too!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Let me catch you up. Real estate market has slowed in some ways, in other ways, it’s still stupid crazy. But, will not turn it down. House is under contract as of 10 last night. 

Our Monday was spent trying to prepare our trailer for 20 degree weather later this week. Mostly done, just one panel to cut and place around drains and handles and then cover foam board with vinyl tarps. Then we will see. 

Finally, in the how’s the weather treating you, a front blew through. 

Great times and blessings all around













Hard to see in the pictures but we had a nice little snow flurry today

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Figures you would get some - got a text from a bud in Bozeman, and they got multiple inches and talked to a friend and his wife at lunch and their son is at their summer home in WY and they had inches. He is a retired General and did not question his word!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Good to hear you're the downhill side of getting the house sold! Thought you would be getting a little cold, nephew in Cheyenne told me they are expecting a couple inches tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Let me catch you up. Real estate market has slowed in some ways, in other ways, it’s still stupid crazy. But, will not turn it down. House is under contract as of 10 last night.
> 
> Our Monday was spent trying to prepare our trailer for 20 degree weather later this week. Mostly done, just one panel to cut and place around drains and handles and then cover foam board with vinyl tarps. Then we will see.
> 
> Finally, in the how’s the weather treating you, a front blew through.
> 
> Great times and blessings all around
> 
> View attachment 217314
> 
> View attachment 217315
> 
> View attachment 217316
> 
> Hard to see in the pictures but we had a nice little snow flurry today


Garry,

When I traveled with the USDA, I had a Nomad travel trailer. About week one or two of October, I would buy a truck load of square bail hay (rectangles), jack the trailer up, slide the bails under, then set it down on top the bails. I stacked around the stabilizer jacks, so it was still level when I lowered it. The temp would raise about 10-15 degrees inside in about two hours. I placed plenty of rodent candy under the trailer on short board cut offs, to elevate it to limit condensation and water exposure (heavy rain). Water, I used holding tanks right up to Thanksgiving, then went to dry camping. Solids tank, may have went longer, but not much more. 

The hay was slid about 1-2 inches inset to minimize drip soaking it. The windward side, I leaned a few plywood rips to sheet off rain and snow. A tarp skirt would have worked well, just used what I had. Around the tires and axles was a bit questionable, so I took some R-board (inso.) and cut it to fit inside the wheel wells. Some folks take the tires off, but I usually was, is a place prone for flood risk. So if there was a fire, or flooding, I could hook on and hope to minimize overall risks. 

Sometimes the bales were set on their side, to better contour the ground, but most were laid flat, and used hay flacks to fill voids.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Someone mentioned bales today. That was actually my first thought, just didn’t follow up. Wife was very concerned with rodents and the use of hay or straw. I still need to spread rodent bate and also put tarps over this. But I got a long ways. 

Denise saw a forecast that included snow Thursday night but I haven’t really looked. Just know temp is supposed to crash Thursday and Friday nights to about 20. Will be a test!!!!

I do have a ceramic heater near the tank collection box on low.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Haven't really been "active" on here since Friday. Started feeling pretty crappy Friday night. I have to take a weekly Covid test for work so I took it Saturday morning...negative. Figured it was the flu but after 4 days wasn't much better. Went to the doctor yesterday and they did a flu and Covid test. Flu was negative. Got the call about the Covid results today...positive. It's just like case of the flu to me luckily. Feeling pretty good but I'm out of work for at least 10 days. If it would've hit about the end of the first week of November, I could have hunted the second week of muzzle loader and first week of rifle deer season but oh well. I'm glad it wasn't too bad for me but hope no one else gets it. My wife works from home and doesn't have any symptoms. HOPEFULLY she doesn't get it.

Reactions: Sincere 12


----------



## Nature Man

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Haven't really been "active" on here since Friday. Started feeling pretty crappy Friday night. I have to take a weekly Covid test for work so I took it Saturday morning...negative. Figured it was the flu but after 4 days wasn't much better. Went to the doctor yesterday and they did a flu and Covid test. Flu was negative. Got the call about the Covid results today...positive. It's just like case of the flu to me luckily. Feeling pretty good but I'm out of work for at least 10 days. If it would've hit about the end of the first week of November, I could have hunted the second week of muzzle loader and first week of rifle deer season but oh well. I'm glad it wasn't too bad for me but hope no one else gets it. My wife works from home and doesn't have any symptoms. HOPEFULLY she doesn't get it.


Sorry it hit you! Keep us posted on your recovery. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Gdurfey said:


> Someone mentioned bales today. That was actually my first thought, just didn’t follow up. Wife was very concerned with rodents and the use of hay or straw. I still need to spread rodent bate and also put tarps over this. But I got a long ways.
> 
> Denise saw a forecast that included snow Thursday night but I haven’t really looked. Just know temp is supposed to crash Thursday and Friday nights to about 20. Will be a test!!!!
> 
> I do have a ceramic heater near the tank collection box on low.





Gdurfey said:


> Garry, we always used to use good clean wheat straw bales around my grandma's trailer. As long there is no grain in the straw, it doesn't act as an attractant, but still is a warmer area mice want to colonize, so poison is always needed. Might be something you could use to augment your insulation if you could find a source.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Most of my day went pretty good but let me tell you about the last run I made at work today. Most of you know I'm a truck driver, tractor trailer or semi to some folks. I was on my way back to my home yard, I had a pretty good load on the truck but not maxed out. Driving through Detroit and came into a school zone, school was getting out and it was the usual kids running around chasing each other and just being kids, parents in cars on both sides of the street, car doors being flung open etc, so I was proceeding very slowly with my rig, got a thumbs up from the crossing police. So I get past the school, came up to the next traffic light and there was this young boy waving at me with the biggest grin on his face, boys do like big trucks, lol. So I waved back to him and his grin got even bigger, I could see his excitement. So the light turns green and I again proceed through the intersection slowly as there's cars everywhere with school getting out. I get past the intersection about 600 or 700 feet and there's a car in the opposite lane from me heading the other direction, all of a sudden this white dodge truck serves around him at a high rate of speed and is now in my lane sideways and just barely missed me, glad I was still rolling slow. Then I saw why, a cop was tight on his tail with lights a blazing. It's amazing how your mood can go from pure joy and happiness to pure terror in just a few seconds. The way it is in Detroit now is laws are merely suggestions, if a cop tries to pull you over just run! No need to stop at intersections, no cop no stop. All the streets in the city are full of burnout and donut marks everywhere. Complete anarchy. 
After I got my heart rate down I thought I should have pulled my truck across the road right in front of that white truck as he was heading right for the school zone at a high rate of speed, I have no idea what happened after they passed me. But I never think of things like that until after the incident. I was still shaking my head at what just happened. Unbelievable!

Reactions: Sincere 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I hope he didn't a child. The government is making it easier on the criminals and harder on law enforcement. And then when they do get to court, the "justice" system doesn't do anything to them.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I hope he didn't a child. The government is making it easier on the criminals and harder on law enforcement. And then when they do get to court, the "justice" system doesn't do anything to them.


Article in today's paper described why police in Portland did not intervene in destructive protests last week - #1 reason because the rules inacted by Oregon senate essentially prevents them from doing their job safely. If it keeps going, I'm getting me a gun just to protect my own.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

DLJeffs said:


> If it keeps going, I'm getting me a gun just to protect my own.


Not to get political, but there's no time like the present!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mike Hill

With that what is a good - not too expensive = compact semi for car carrying? We have a bright shiny new glock superstore that opened a month ago or so, but aren't they expensive?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

If you come back by Crossville TN, there is a nice little toy store about a mile past that Walmart you stopped at... got a couple sets in the 200ish range.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I know some people aren't a fan of Glock but they are simple to maintain and virtually indestructible. But there are a lot of great ones out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Yesterday wasn’t the best,was out pheasant hunting all weekend. Boy am I out of shape!! Back was sore and my right knee felt like it was 3’ thick. Soooooo I’ll be out again on Sunday. Dog was very tired too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> With that what is a good - not too expensive = compact semi for car carrying? We have a bright shiny new glock superstore that opened a month ago or so, but aren't they expensive?


Think you spelled Kahr wrong...


----------



## Gdurfey

Better than Greinke is having right now. Knowing how great he is, this is painful


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Better than Greinke is having right now. Knowing how great he is, this is painful


LOL you're right but looking at the first games and he held them to only 2 runs compared to the other starters!! He had a great day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> LOL you're right but looking at the first games and he held them to only 2 runs compared to the other starters!! He had a great day!


I did think about that afterwards, to only give up 2 and only be behind by one……

tonight is looking much better, just tuned in late.


----------



## Nature Man

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Haven't really been "active" on here since Friday. Started feeling pretty crappy Friday night. I have to take a weekly Covid test for work so I took it Saturday morning...negative. Figured it was the flu but after 4 days wasn't much better. Went to the doctor yesterday and they did a flu and Covid test. Flu was negative. Got the call about the Covid results today...positive. It's just like case of the flu to me luckily. Feeling pretty good but I'm out of work for at least 10 days. If it would've hit about the end of the first week of November, I could have hunted the second week of muzzle loader and first week of rifle deer season but oh well. I'm glad it wasn't too bad for me but hope no one else gets it. My wife works from home and doesn't have any symptoms. HOPEFULLY she doesn't get it.


How are you feeling now? Is your family okay? Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm good. Just have a little cough left. Wife never hasn't showed any signs of getting it. I went out and fished a little today then went and did some scouting for deer. Felt good to get the lungs pumping by walking these mountains again. Thanks for asking.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well yesterday and today was great. Went and picked up the grandbaby yesterday. Hadn't gotten to see him for a month. Got up this morning and went to the farm and walked around the pumpkin fields. He had a ball. Never quit talking and looking at all the different pumpkins. Was so much fun. Took him back to his mom. Now I have to head back to work tomorrow after about 2 weeks of due to the Covid.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Nature Man

How exciting to play in the fields with Grandpa! Cherished memories! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

That’s awesome Eric

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Like that first picture Eric. Train him early.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well my first day back in over 2 weeks after the Covid fiasco. Took a nice little ATV patrol. And went and pulled some cameras this morning I had set.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Damn, Eric, that's some beautiful country. But, our desert is just as beautiful, with more visibility. 

I can't believe you get paid to be in that type of country....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It is beautiful here. When we went to Wyoming last year, it was sort of barren in a way but beautiful in its own way. I think if you look at the scenery in certain ways, you can find beauty in Gods creation wherever you are. I am fortunate, all this and a paycheck too. Walking the mountains in the spring and fall, kayaking/boating the rivers/lakes in the summer and a paycheck I can't complain.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

And Jerry if I ever get out that way and have time, I wanna take a trip to the desert for pictures and wood with ya!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> And Jerry if I ever get out that way and have time, I wanna take a trip to the desert for pictures and wood with ya!


And I'll say it again, "Anyone who comes out here to explore, I'll be more than happy to be the guide for free"....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

You know, I may not have had an Eric day, but sometimes when you have unfounded optimism in something, try it and it works????? Well, I had that type of evening. As time winds down at the former house, I am finishing up the shop move and I also have to get the old tractor. I have failed to get it running in over a year ( haven’t really spent the time on it it deserves) but last weekend a buddy helped me for a few minutes, we cleaned the points and got spark. Then the old thing fired…… and gave hope. Well thought about it all week and met a buddy over there that was again going to help pull it up on the trailer. I asked if he had a couple minutes and he said sure. 

Pulled the plugs, borrowed a small wire brush from the neighbor, a few squirts of carb cleaner and air from the compressor, well….. reinstalled and this was the result!!! I don’t think I have smiled this big in a long time. It’s the simple things sometimes!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## trc65

Great old tractor!


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> You know, I may not have had an Eric day, but sometimes when you have unfounded optimism in something, try it and it works????? Well, I had that type of evening. As time winds down at the former house, I am finishing up the shop move and I also have to get the old tractor. I have failed to get it running in over a year ( haven’t really spent the time on it it deserves) but last weekend a buddy helped me for a few minutes, we cleaned the points and got spark. Then the old thing fired…… and gave hope. Well thought about it all week and met a buddy over there that was again going to help pull it up on the trailer. I asked if he had a couple minutes and he said sure.
> 
> Pulled the plugs, borrowed a small wire brush from the neighbor, a few squirts of carb cleaner and air from the compressor, well….. reinstalled and this was the result!!! I don’t think I have smiled this big in a long time. It’s the simple things sometimes!!





trc65 said:


> Great old tractor!


The question remains!! Did it make it up the ramp?????

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> The question remains!! Did it make it up the ramp?????


I knew I should have taken a picture of it loaded!!! Yep, clutch worked great!! It was stuck when I first started it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> I knew I should have taken a picture of it loaded!!! Yep, clutch worked great!! It was stuck when I first started it


What year G? Looked like a single fuel tank. Think my brother's had 2 tanks, you know the kerosene chaser.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Awesome


----------



## Mike Hill

I wanna tractor!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> What year G? Looked like a single fuel tank. Think my brother's had 2 tanks, you know the kerosene chaser.


Actually newer that it looks, it's a 1950. The front sheet metal is off of it; needed to do that to do a repair and it is pretty bent, mangled, and ugly. Another one of those projects that seems to move to the back over and over. It does have 2 fuel tanks; small one closer to the steering wheel and then the larger one. I have not done the research and your comment intrigues me. In discussing with friends, we have wondered what the other "fuel" might have been from back in the day and we have speculated it was kerosene. I only use the large tank with gas as the small one is pretty rusty. 

My brother got me started on these. This one actually went to him but after he passed I brought it back up here. 

When I bought my little last year, my wife kept asking my why I need another. Tried to explain that 70 years of technology really makes a difference in how you can efficiently use one!!!! I think I just finally wore her down; not sure I ever convinced her!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

……and proof @Wildthings Barry





It really is a big chunk of iron!!!! The book says about 5000 pounds.......my truck was happy last night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> I wanna tractor!


It won't fit in your office, Mike. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Herb G.

Gdurfey said:


> Actually newer that it looks, it's a 1950. The front sheet metal is off of it; needed to do that to do a repair and it is pretty bent, mangled, and ugly. Another one of those projects that seems to move to the back over and over. It does have 2 fuel tanks; small one closer to the steering wheel and then the larger one. I have not done the research and your comment intrigues me. In discussing with friends, we have wondered what the other "fuel" might have been from back in the day and we have speculated it was kerosene. I only use the large tank with gas as the small one is pretty rusty.
> 
> My brother got me started on these. This one actually went to him but after he passed I brought it back up here.
> 
> When I bought my little last year, my wife kept asking my why I need another. Tried to explain that 70 years of technology really makes a difference in how you can efficiently use one!!!! I think I just finally wore her down; not sure I ever convinced her!!!


FWIW, I saw an old farm show that said the earlier JD's had a gas tank to start the engine, & then you'd switch over to diesel to run it.
I don't know how true it is, but it might be something to look at.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> It won't fit in your office, Mike. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


You know Jerry - you got a point there!


Maybe I'll just settle with playing with my subcontractor's machinery! But that is not always anything you want to be around to see. They let me up on a 350 ton crane with what, to me from the cab, looked to be 4 miles of boom. Lil Mikey knew his limitations!!! He got off before he had to change his britches!

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> FWIW, I saw an old farm show that said the earlier JD's had a gas tank to start the engine, & then you'd switch over to diesel to run it.
> I don't know how true it is, but it might be something to look at.


Kind of....The R model and several others had a pony motor that was gasoline and that cranked the diesel to create the compression needed to ignite the diesel.


Gdurfey said:


> Actually newer that it looks, it's a 1950. The front sheet metal is off of it; needed to do that to do a repair and it is pretty bent, mangled, and ugly. Another one of those projects that seems to move to the back over and over. It does have 2 fuel tanks; small one closer to the steering wheel and then the larger one. I have not done the research and your comment intrigues me. In discussing with friends, we have wondered what the other "fuel" might have been from back in the day and we have speculated it was kerosene. I only use the large tank with gas as the small one is pretty rusty.
> 
> My brother got me started on these. This one actually went to him but after he passed I brought it back up here.
> 
> When I bought my little last year, my wife kept asking my why I need another. Tried to explain that 70 years of technology really makes a difference in how you can efficiently use one!!!! I think I just finally wore her down; not sure I ever convinced her!!!



At one time, kerosene was cheaper than gas. They would use gasoline for a good while and when the engine was hot, bleed the kero in the mix to save $$. I worked with some that went beyond blend to straight kero. Sounds a bit different, little loss of torque on the hills and a new flavor in the air. Then the last 10-15 minutes switch back gas to flush the lines, carb, and exhaust ports and all should be good next use...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Kind of....The R model and several others had a pony motor that was gasoline and that cranked the diesel to create the compression needed to ignite the diesel.
> 
> 
> At one time, kerosene was cheaper than gas. They would use gasoline for a good while and when the engine was hot, bleed the kero in the mix to save $$. I worked with some that went beyond blend to straight kero. Sounds a bit different, little loss of torque on the hills and a new flavor in the air. Then the last 10-15 minutes switch back to flush the lines, carb, and exhaust ports and all should be could next use...


Can't remember if I saw a Diesel G or if it was the next generation 70 (710, 720, and 730), I know the 70 and believe at least the 710 had the pony motors.

Coincidence, my little tractor/trailer place down the road where I bought my Kioti and get my propane has an R right now sitting out front in their consignment lot. I didn't get out and look.........but it was good looking. Man, totally different that my row crop tractor!!!! Those big, fat tires on the back of that R,........heck, wouldn't even fit on my trailer I don't think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Can't remember if I saw a Diesel G or if it was the next generation 70 (710, 720, and 730), I know the 70 and believe at least the 710 had the pony motors.
> 
> Coincidence, my little tractor/trailer place down the road where I bought my Kioti and get my propane has an R right now sitting out front in their consignment lot. I didn't get out and look.........but it was good looking. Man, totally different that my row crop tractor!!!! Those big, fat tires on the back of that R,........heck, wouldn't even fit on my trailer I don't think.


The R was often 7-9k if tires were loaded. Think my brothers went to Kansas. Solid machine... I don't recall any G being Diesel, but I was not a JD guy.


----------



## Sprung

My wife and I celebrate 10 years of marriage next week. My in-laws came up to watch our boys so we could get away for a couple nights to celebrate. We had a great time on a much needed getaway. And Nana, Papa, and the boys had a lot of fun on their adventures as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Happy Anniversary when it comes around. Sounds like it might be a lifer...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Happy anniversary early

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Started today by mowing the lawn to grind up leaves. Sun finally came out today and the trees looked beautiful in the morning sun. 
This is the tree across the street that I get to see out my front window. Beautiful big leaf maple.



This is my tree in the backyard. It's a soft maple. I planted it when I moved in 8 years ago. It'll be naked in a week or 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## duncsuss

The day started gray and rainy, but about lunchtime the sun broke through. I took a drive out along the Mass Pike to Sturbridge to meet this guy for a cup of joe and a mini wood swap ... at a place called The Saw Dust Coffee House and Dessert Bar 

Thanks for the goodies and the fun time, Marc - it was a pleasure meeting you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D

Spent the day in a tree stand. We drew a coveted muzzleloader hunt right in the middle of the rut. Plenty of chasing going on but was not fortunate enough to get the shot opportunity I was looking for. Still time well spent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Moved last of shop yesterday. Put a few things in the box trailer so I could get at it. Gorgeous sunset!! Picture is all the wood and motorcycle shop stuff at my buddies barn. Sad…..

Then I went into my brand new garage today to replace a headlight bulb. Great lighting, wind protection, what more could I ask for……. Except to wake up with a real garage. 

Mentally tired…..but move is done I think. Now to close. One little hiccup we are fighting but I won’t walk away from the deal over it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

My day was just like the last few days. Lots of sleeping. Lots of sitting around. Getting up to walk around the house regularly. Trying to stay on top of this fever. The headache doesn't go away. Can't say that I'm enjoying having covid... At least my wife is fairing better - mainly just tired and a headache for her.

Reactions: Sincere 11


----------



## Gdurfey

Prayers @Sprung Matt

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Off work on this Saturday so I did some chores around the house this morning. Mowed the lawn and mulched up the leaves. Ther will only be a couple more cuts this year and I'll take the mower to storage and bring the snow blower home. I took my Redwing work boots in and had them re oiled for winter and got new shoe laces for free, it's part of the purchase price. 
Then I took apart a couple of pallets for the ply wood.


While I was working on the pallets I started burning the box of pallet wood and construction wood debris. I need to empty this box so I can clean out the shop of all the scrap wood and burn it.



So I started burning....



There's always been something very soothing about sitting around a fire and tending it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Started out with a quick apple harvest. Then came back home and started gutting a 28 ft fema trailer. Rubber roof membrane didn't seal well on the 2006 models so the front, back, and center (ac unit) has issues. The base price was great. The final price will be right on up there... tore out upper cabinets, back bunk beds, dinette setup, bathroom walls and sink. 
That was a trailer full so I stopped for the day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Did grocery shopping with the Betty today, then came home and waxed my truck. I wanted to get a coat of wax on it before winter, it's as clean as it's going to be until spring, lol. While I was outside and waxing I was also burning wood.
What's left of the outside wood.......



Commence disposal.......



And the box is now empty. Now I can bring up all the scraps in the shop to burn so I can empty the cut off box in the shop.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

You're so precise. Even your fire wood is carefully cut to fit in the box.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> You're so precise. Even your fire wood is carefully cut to fit in the box.


Oh yeah! If I cut it to fit in the firewood carrying bag it'll fit in the box nice.
Shop cleanup has begun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

B.M.I 
Box for Mitigating Incidentals?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> B.M.I
> Box for Mitigating Incidentals?


We know it is not Body Mass Index.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> B.M.I
> Box for Mitigating Incidentals?


I have no idea what that really means.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I have no idea what that really means.


Hope not this one...https://bmiofficial.com/ maybe this one...https://www.linkedin.com/company/bmi-distribution-inc


----------



## DLJeffs

Made multiple calls to three different banks trying to get someone to answer the phone. No luck. Ended driving 15 miles to the main Wells Fargo branch in Bend. I needed to exchange some dollars for Canadian loonies. They used to do it, now they don't. That was the question I tried to ask over the phone. So that was a 30 mile ride that could have been avoided. Then I stopped at Sportsman's Warehouse to pick up some lead sleeves to make wire leaders for cuda flies and they only had the really big size. I did pick up a pump spray bottle of bug spray so it wasn't a total waste of time. Then turned on the TV to watch Jeopardy and the screen was black with the word Elevate on it in several places. Called the cable company, they did several things on their end, each taking 3 - 5 minutes, then had me unplug the cable box. Must have pulled the HDMI cable out when i moved the box, then pulled it to get some slack and the connector broke at the TV end. So no Jeopardy for me tonight. Had the septic guy out to clean and flush the septic interceptor box - at least that went smooth. So batting .250 today.

Rant over - back to your usual programming.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> I have no idea what that really means.


maybe Lol Mikey doesn't either. ---------- but ------------- maybe box for easing the severity of leftovers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Made multiple calls to three different banks trying to get someone to answer the phone. No luck. Ended driving 15 miles to the main Wells Fargo branch in Bend. I needed to exchange some dollars for Canadian loonies. They used to do it, now they don't. That was the question I tried to ask over the phone. So that was a 30 mile ride that could have been avoided. Then I stopped at Sportsman's Warehouse to pick up some lead sleeves to make wire leaders for cuda flies and they only had the really big size. I did pick up a pump spray bottle of bug spray so it wasn't a total waste of time. Then turned on the TV to watch Jeopardy and the screen was black with the word Elevate on it in several places. Called the cable company, they did several things on their end, each taking 3 - 5 minutes, then had me unplug the cable box. Must have pulled the HDMI cable out when i moved the box, then pulled it to get some slack and the connector broke at the TV end. So no Jeopardy for me tonight. Had the septic guy out to clean and flush the septic interceptor box - at least that went smooth. So batting .250 today.
> 
> Rant over - back to your usual programming.


What is an interceptor box? Grinder box housing? Something to do with central sewage?


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> What is an interceptor box? Grinder box housing? Something to do with central sewage?


I'm not sure if that's what it's really called but I don't think it's a true septic tank either. All the houses here have this concrete box, 1000 - 2000 gal, buried in the ground with two big round access ports covered by bolted on plastic lids. The concrete box is divided into two chambers by an underflow weir. All sewage and grey water enters on one side. Solids float and accumulate on that inlet side of the weir. The water flows under the weir and is pumped out via a submersible pump (no macerater or grinder, just a pump protected by an inlet screen filter). The pump is actuated by a level control (float) which also activates a high level alarm. So every 5 - 8 years (for a two person household) you have to call in a sewage contractor to clean out the accumulated solids, clean the filter, check the pump, etc. The contractor then takes what they clean out and pump it into two big tanks over near the development boundary. All the sewer mains flow into these tanks as well. Those tanks flow into two settling ponds across the highway. It's a strange design whose purpose kind of eludes me, since everything ultimately ends up in the same place. Seems like just an intermediate collection tank/pump that is intended to protect the main sewer branches. Maybe before the development installed those two big tanks the sewer mains flowed into leach fields and these individual boxes were intended to remove the majority of solids. I don't really know and haven't anyone yet who can tell me why they're there.


----------



## Ray D

DLJeffs said:


> Called the cable company, they did several things on their end, each taking 3 - 5 minutes, then had me unplug the cable box. Must have pulled the HDMI cable out when i moved the box, then pulled it to get some slack and the connector broke at the TV end. So no Jeopardy for me tonight. Had the septic guy out to clean and flush the septic interceptor box - at least that went smooth. So batting .250 today.


First thing you need to do is dump the cable company. Lol. We “cut the cable” about 5 years ago and installed an antenna….. saved a bunch of money each month and don’t have to deal with their crappy customer service. 
Never looked back!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Only thing I have with cable is the internet. Got rid of the TV part years ago. I have an indoor antenna for now but I think I'm going to get an outdoor better antenna. I'm an Amazon prime member so their streaming TV is also included in the fee so if I want to watch a movie I use that, and no commercials!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

woodtickgreg said:


> Only thing I have with cable is the internet. Got rid of the TV part years ago. I have an indoor antenna for now but I think I'm going to get an outdoor better antenna. I'm an Amazon prime member so their streaming TV is also included in the fee so if I want to watch a movie I use that, and no commercials!


We used the indoor antennas for a while but eventually switched over to a whole house outdoor antenna. Unhooked the satellite dish and wired in my antenna. Great picture as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> I'm not sure if that's what it's really called but I don't think it's a true septic tank either. All the houses here have this concrete box, 1000 - 2000 gal, buried in the ground with two big round access ports covered by bolted on plastic lids. The concrete box is divided into two chambers by an underflow weir. All sewage and grey water enters on one side. Solids float and accumulate on that inlet side of the weir. The water flows under the weir and is pumped out via a submersible pump (no macerater or grinder, just a pump protected by an inlet screen filter). The pump is actuated by a level control (float) which also activates a high level alarm. So every 5 - 8 years (for a two person household) you have to call in a sewage contractor to clean out the accumulated solids, clean the filter, check the pump, etc. The contractor then takes what they clean out and pump it into two big tanks over near the development boundary. All the sewer mains flow into these tanks as well. Those tanks flow into two settling ponds across the highway. It's a strange design whose purpose kind of eludes me, since everything ultimately ends up in the same place. Seems like just an intermediate collection tank/pump that is intended to protect the main sewer branches. Maybe before the development installed those two big tanks the sewer mains flowed into leach fields and these individual boxes were intended to remove the majority of solids. I don't really know and haven't anyone yet who can tell me why they're there.


So, should I assume that grey water goes to a leach field, or does that go directly to the two big tanks or another processing facility?


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> So, should I assume that grey water goes to a leach field, or does that go directly to the two big tanks or another processing facility?


No, all grey and black water goes into the same system, through the same intercepter box and to those same two big tanks. A tech came by today to clean the screen on the pump inlet and I was asking him about it. He said all the houses in here were fitted with these tanks from the beginning. He thinks it was done that way to place the cost of solid separation onto each owner rather than a one cost fits all on the water bill. Plus they wanted a pressurized sewer system so each house has to have a pump to push waste into the collection piping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

The large retirement community that hosts most of my paychecks is on the same system. It was about 10000 acres or so of hills, streams, and lakes. The lots are small, the rock is close to the surface...


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> No, all grey and black water goes into the same system, through the same intercepter box and to those same two big tanks. A tech came by today to clean the screen on the pump inlet and I was asking him about it. He said all the houses in here were fitted with these tanks from the beginning. He thinks it was done that way to place the cost of solid separation onto each owner rather than a one cost fits all on the water bill. Plus they wanted a pressurized sewer system so each house has to have a pump to push waste into the collection piping.


Maybe I asked wrong, the dosing side of the tank, is that hooked to a a sewer system (versus leach field), otherwise if it were a mere holding tank you would be getting it pumped every week.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> Maybe I asked wrong, the dosing side of the tank, is that hooked to a a sewer system (versus leach field), otherwise if it were a mere holding tank you would be getting it pumped every week.


These systems are on automatic pumps that the homeowner maintains. They pump once or twice a day depending how much you use your waste system. It has a system similar to a sump pump to determine pump activation.


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> These systems are on automatic pumps that the homeowner maintains. They pump once or twice a day depending how much you use your waste system. It has a system similar to a sump pump to determine pump activation.


So assume tied into central sewage. I know around here, some places have flow meters on discharge so you get charged for both intake and output. 

My kid's place is based on intake only. So if folks have a water feature or garden, they get charged a higher discharge fee even though it never makes it in the system. He works for the town at the plant and says some days people use 10K more gallons of water in, than out. Swimming pools used a lot where he is in CO, evaporation is nuts compared to eastern US.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> Maybe I asked wrong, the dosing side of the tank, is that hooked to a a sewer system (versus leach field), otherwise if it were a mere holding tank you would be getting it pumped every week.


Ah, I get you. Sorry. All the waste enters the box through a single inlet on the opposite side of the where the pump is. It comes in a 4 inch line that has a Tee on it. The upper end of the tee is fairly short, I think it's mostly just a way to let air out. The lower end of the tee extends down to within a foot of the bottom of the box. And everything exits the box through the pump, which flows into the main sewer lines under the street. The only other exit is when the guy comes with his truck to suck out the solids and clean it.



> The large retirement community that hosts most of my paychecks is on the same system. It was about 10000 acres or so of hills, streams, and lakes. The lots are small, the rock is close to the surface...


Yeah, that's exactly what this development is built on. I think the hilly terrain drives one to the pumped system, rather than trying to figure out a gravity system that works for all the houses. Mine is a good example - that box is in the lowest corner, which is nice because all the house sewage lines gravity drain, but the main sewer lines are along the street, which is probably 5 - 6 feet uphill from the box.

It is interesting to me because I'd never seen a design like this.


----------



## DLJeffs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> These systems are on automatic pumps that the homeowner maintains. They pump once or twice a day depending how much you use your waste system. It has a system similar to a sump pump to determine pump activation.


That is correct. The pump is activated on a float switch, so whenever the liquid level gets high enough, the pump switches on, and when it drops low enough the pump switches off. Based on what I saw when the guy was cleaning the filter screen, it looks like the difference between the on and off levels is about 3 - 4 inches. Based on where the switches were located, I'd say the system maintains foot and half to two feet of liquid in the box, rather than pumping it empty each time. I think there is a little bio reaction taking place so they maintain a level in the box to allow that to happen. We do not dose the box with any chemicals.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Steve in VA was talking about a European mount in another posr. Thinking of doing one with this little buck I harvested this morning. What's y'alls thoughts?

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

Heck yea. Nice harvest Eric

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

And I'll be expecting you to bring some hunters sausage to Chattanooga.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I need to shoot some does and take and have summer sausage with jalapeños and cheese made.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I need to shoot some does and take and have summer sausage with jalapeños and cheese made.


I thought you did that with the bucks to cover the gamey flavor.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Deer do have a little gamey taste especially rutting or running (adrenaline pumped) bucks but IMO, a lot of that comes from how people deal with the deer between harvest and processing. I've harvested rutting bucks that were good but a doe is SOOO much better eating. I have one more buck tag and two more doe tags. And I can buy bonus doe tags if I want more meat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Deer do have a little gamey taste especially rutting or running (adrenaline pumped) bucks but IMO, a lot of that comes from how people deal with the deer between harvest and processing. I've harvested rutting bucks that were good but a doe is SOOO much better eating. I have one more buck tag and two more doe tags. And I can buy bonus doe tags if I want more meat.


Come to my front yard and shoot ‘em, please!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Same way at my house. Can't plant any flowers, bushes or anything else

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Ditto


----------



## trc65

Must be the day for venison. I lucked out and got some venison today as well, just not quite in as natural a state as Eric's. Was helping a friend deliver some furniture to his parents yesterday when his Dad pulled in and asked if I wanted a deer. 

Said sure, but can't take it, wont be home till today to process it and have no place to store cold until then. He opened up his yeti cooler and said all you need is a large bag of ice. He had already cut it up and in ziplock bags. About 40# worth. It's in the freezer now and will grind it up to make a bunch of bratwurst and plain ground venison.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Same way at my house. Can't plant any flowers, bushes or anything else


Have the same problem, but I've started using repellent that has kept them away from hostas, tulips, begonias and others. My only problem with the repellent is keeping the coons from eating it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Hired a crew to use a processor to cut our wood. They had a log flip and hit my brothers NewHolland. Many thousands of dollars worth of damage. They had permission to use it while my brother and I drove our runs. Everyone is frustrated. Not sure if they have insurance for such, brother doesn't. Holidays may be very awkward.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That really sucks!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Herb G.

I haven't had venison in years. I can't hunt because of being disabled, & my friend Charlie I got deer meat from passed away some time ago.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

This morning just before waking, I was dreaming that I was in my Elk Hunt with @Eric Rorabaugh, of all people. The landscape was absolutely dry, indicating the desert, but there were very full rivers cascading down mountainous terrain with the trees still in full leaves. I would constantly see plenty of Elk, but they were fast moving and couldn't get in a shot. And when they were close, since I have a cow tag, all the Elk were bulls.
Since Eric was close by, I heard a shot and went towards where it came from. There was Eric 


really proud of the elk he'd just shot. I didn't have the heart to say anything.........  Anyway, I woke up soon after, so don't remember the outcome . ........... Jerry (in Tucson)
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

OMG too funny Jerry! I would love to be on an elk hunt. Look at this herd of elk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> OMG too funny Jerry! I would love to be on an elk hunt. Look at this herd of elk!
> 
> View attachment 218305


Yep, that's them. All bulls and I have a cow tag. Shucks....... ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> And I'll be expecting you to bring some hunters sausage to Chattanooga.


Now that is one PRIME idea!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Major wind the last couple of days so I got all my neighbors leaves. My front yard was about the same.



So I mulched em up, ran em over twice.



Then scattered the debris with the blower.



I'll probably do this another time or two unless it snows as the neighbors oak tree is always the last to drop all of its leaves, it's about half way now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Speak'n of leaves - I only have one tree in my yard that truly gets reel purdy in the fall - the rest eh! It is a 40 year old red-leaf Jap. maple. My wife doesn't like it or where it is, but the only thing stopping me from cutting it down and turning some Jap Maple hollow forms is the fall of the year. This year, there was a rain at just the right time and most of the leaves dropped at the same time = red carpet.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> Nope, not an otterbox... Just a cheapie case. Going to pick up a new phone tonight. Really want a Carved case - with the real wood back - but am thinking an otterbox would be a better choice.


 @Sprung Matt did you ever get the Carved case. I just ordered one. Also, there was someone on here making blanks for them. Know who there were?


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> @Sprung Matt did you ever get the Carved case. I just ordered one. Also, there was someone on here making blanks for them. Know who there were?



No, never did. Let us know what you think of it when you get yours. They don't make a case for the phone I currently have, but it's still tempting to look at a case for whenever I would get a new phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Progress finally!! House foundation started. Incredible weather has them lucky!!!!! Hopefully have concrete done late next week or early the following week. Wife was about ready to hurt someone in the business office!!! Don’t mess with that redhead 

Never been so excited about a dirt hole in my life!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nice weather for that dirt hole

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Good to see that Garry! Hope the weather holds for a while. What's your schedule on framing the house? Will they be able to start this winter (weather permitting), or will you wait till spring?


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Good to see that Garry! Hope the weather holds for a while. What's your schedule on framing the house? Will they be able to start this winter (weather permitting), or will you wait till spring?


 House is supposed to be delivered 21 December…..but not holding my breath. Then framing the attached garage as well as the finish work and putting the two halves together. 

Still trying to figure out a shop. Have one estimate in, but would like to see a couple more 

Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mmmmmmm  waffles.
I got a new waffle maker so I tried it out this Sunday morning. These are a little different, high fiber and high protein. I do splurge a little bit with real maple syrup, extra dark is my fave.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Interesting Greg. Would be interested in the recipe or brand information as it is high in protein. I’m a diabetic though my A1C is normal due to weight loss and diet. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@William Tanner here is what I use. But being a diabetic be aware there is still carbs in this. I'm a low carb person. I do things in moderation. I believe to much of anything is not good. I sometimes treat my self to some carbs as part of a well balanced diet but then I go back to restricted carb intake with the right kinds of fats and moderate protien.







Now to this mix I also add about 6 eggs to one of the 24 ounce packages and I mix it with 1/2&1/2 and heavy whipping cream because these are all good fats. Then I top them with real butter and sometimes some real maple syrup or raw honey because of the beneficial enzymes that's in raw honey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> @William Tanner here is what I use. But being a diabetic be aware there is still carbs in this. I'm a low carb person. I do things in moderation. I believe to much of anything is not good. I sometimes treat my self to some carbs as part of a well balanced diet but then I go back to restricted carb intake with the right kinds of fats and moderate protien.
> View attachment 219065View attachment 219066View attachment 219067
> Now to this mix I also add about 6 eggs to one of the 24 ounce packages and I mix it with 1/2&1/2 and heavy whipping cream because these are all good fats. Then I top them with real butter and sometimes some real maple syrup or raw honey because of the beneficial enzymes that's in raw honey.


Liked your post but made my mind wander. If you make a simple spelling change, you'll understand. Change carb to crab.

"I'm a low carb person. I do things in moderation. I believe to much of anything is not good. I sometimes treat my self to some carbs as part of a well balanced diet but then I go back to restricted carb intake with the right kinds of fats and moderate protein."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Love Kodiak mix. Sunday is pancake day for me. Kodiak is so easy and you make however much or as little as you want. If I count correctly that looks like about two dozen waffles - how long did it take you to eat them all?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Love Kodiak mix. Sunday is pancake day for me. Kodiak is so easy and you make however much or as little as you want. If I count correctly that looks like about two dozen waffles - how long did it take you to eat them all?


West coaster influence. Looks like 20 quarters, 1/4 squares so just 5 waffles in our house.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> Love Kodiak mix. Sunday is pancake day for me. Kodiak is so easy and you make however much or as little as you want. If I count correctly that looks like about two dozen waffles - how long did it take you to eat them all?


Just finished a couple blueberry myself. I think she used regular pancake mix this time. We have used a few keto mixes. Birch benders doesn't strike me as that great a flavor. Kodiak is a better combo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> West coaster influence. Looks like 20 quarters, 1/4 squares so just 5 waffles in our house.


No matter how you count them, it still looks like a lot of waffles to me.


----------



## William Tanner

Yes might splurge at Christmas. Maybe along with some spicy patty sausage.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> Love Kodiak mix. Sunday is pancake day for me. Kodiak is so easy and you make however much or as little as you want. If I count correctly that looks like about two dozen waffles - how long did it take you to eat them all?


It's just Betty and myself so we only had a couple squares each. The rest go in the freezer and if we want one or two there easy to warm up in the microwave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> No matter how you count them, it still looks like a lot of waffles to me.


Ok, follow your jist. For 2 middle aged people not very many, maybe a lot for one. I usually would eat that much at holiday or for a weekend breakfast. French toast is usually 15-20 slices or more. Sometimes they taste so good. I try to stay under 4000 calories a day now that I'm slowing down. 2500-3000 seems sufficient. Each to their own. Good luck with the new permanent indoor mask push.


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> Mmmmmmm  waffles.
> I got a new waffle maker so I tried it out this Sunday morning. These are a little different, high fiber and high protein. I do splurge a little bit with real maple syrup, extra dark is my fave.
> View attachment 219063View attachment 219064


Coma start!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok, follow your jist. For 2 middle aged people not very many, maybe a lot for one. I usually would eat that much at holiday or for a weekend breakfast. French toast is usually 15-20 slices or more. Sometimes they taste so good. I try to stay under 4000 calories a day now that I'm slowing down. 2500-3000 seems sufficient. Each to their own. Good luck with the new permanent indoor mask push.


That "permanent indoor mask" thing had me laughing out loud. Those idiots in Salem said they were making it permanent but that didn't mean it was permanent. I kid you not, that's exactly their words.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Found 1 wall in the front spare bedroom. Took me most of the day to clear a 36 inch path in preparation to reset the room from storage to visitor status. I been finding nooks and crannies all day to hide my wood scraps. (I mean, my valuable blanks) some of which are "highly valuable black walnut" . You can ask Marc @ripjack13 if you need instruction on identifying this type wood...
All told, a productive rainy day at home. 
Any body got a spare uhaul to cart stuff off?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

You didn't get blown off the plateau this morning?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> You didn't get blown off the plateau this morning?


I think it went north. We got noise and rain. I may have to tie a tent back together
I am preparing to go outside in a little bit and see what the damage amounts to.


----------



## Gdurfey

Thanks to Denise who did the research, no frozen pipes and heater kept up. It cycled often but it kept up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Found 1 wall in the front spare bedroom. Took me most of the day to clear a 36 inch path in preparation to reset the room from storage to visitor status. I been finding nooks and crannies all day to hide my wood scraps. (I mean, my valuable blanks) some of which are "highly valuable black walnut" . You can ask Marc @ripjack13 if you need instruction on identifying this type wood...
> All told, a productive rainy day at home.
> Any body got a spare uhaul to cart stuff off?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Really heavy rain here last night. Started out at 61 degrees this morning and now the wind has really kicked up and been blowing hard all day, temperatures are dropping steadily too. It's 41 degrees now and will go down to 31 tonight. We are under a gale warning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Looks like Mayfield Kentucky got devasted! They need prayers! As well as Samburg and ME Tn. Sirens were screaming around here about 3:30 but all we got was some wind. Nashville Airport recorded the 3rd strongest wind ever there.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## trc65

We were lucky, had a tornado warning around 6:30 pm but the storm moved past before anything developed. High winds had me watching radar at 3:00am, but all the bad stuff ended up several hundred miles south. Tornado/high winds did take down an Amazon warehouse in Edwardsville IL and two people died in the state last night.

Prayers for all those impacted, the devastation is incomprehensible.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Been wet here on the plateau, temps dropped all day. Headed from moderately miserable to darn cold best I can tell. Been inside all day but since we don't use central, it has been noticeably dropping since lunchtime. We had storms overnight but nothing was terribly misplaced.


----------



## woodtickgreg

There used to be a rockler store near me but they moved years ago and it's 30+ miles away so I never went to the new store. I just order online or go to wood craft which is much closer. So today I made a little road trip and went to the new store. It's a very nice store, glad I went. So what did I get?
Some tb3, some thin ca, a new 5" glue roller and silicone tray. And some new push blocks for my jointer.



Much nicer push blocks, more surface area and a nicer grip.



This is where they will live, lol.



I also went ther to check out router lifts, I need 2 of them. But I didn't really like the ones I saw there. The incra was nice but it was also very expensive. So for now my choices are between the Kreg lift and the Jessem master lift, I'm leaning towards the Jessem. When I get my mitersaw station reworked I'll be ordering the lifts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom Smart

If you spring for the Jessem, Greg, I’d like to know how it is. I was looking at that but never pulled the trigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Those handles can come off. DAMHIKT


----------



## woodtickgreg

Home depot stop today while out grocery shopping.
Picked up some hardware for the miter saw instal job.



2 Diablo 7 1/4" 24 tooth blades for $12.88.



Grabbed two 25' Milwaukee tapes for$14.97

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> Home depot stop today while out grocery shopping.
> Picked up some hardware for the miter saw instal job.
> View attachment 219310
> 2 Diablo 7 1/4" 24 tooth blades for $12.88.
> View attachment 219311
> Grabbed two 25' Milwaukee tapes for$14.97
> View attachment 219312


That is an awesome price on 2 tapes and really decent on the sawblades too. I switched to Diablo blades years ago for framing.


----------



## woodtickgreg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That is an awesome price on 2 tapes and really decent on the sawblades too. I switched to Diablo blades years ago for framing.


I run Freud blades on everything, best bang for the buck imo. Not really a fan of their dado stack though, doesn't really cut a flat bottom. I think I'll give the infinity dado stack a try next go around.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> I run Freud blades on everything, best bang for the buck imo. Not really a fan of their dado stack though, doesn't really cut a flat bottom. I think I'll give the infinity dado stack a try next go around.


Never used their dado stack. Don't dado much at the jobsite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Never used their dado stack. Don't dado much at the jobsite.


And I'm not a contractor or builder, just a wood worker/ hobbyists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, sure wish I could have built my garage myself. But put one on order. I’m okay with that. Might actually be done before house is. I think at this point my wife will cry if it is. But at least I will have a place to put stuff. No electric, insulation…… nothing. But I will have shelter. 

One step at a time. I hope this sounds positive. Realize it may not. Blessings abound, I am so fortunate. So a little discouraged from time to time

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> Well, sure wish I could have built my garage myself. But put one on order. I’m okay with that. Might actually be done before house is. I think at this point my wife will cry if it is. But at least I will have a place to put stuff. No electric, insulation…… nothing. But I will have shelter.
> 
> One step at a time. I hope this sounds positive. Realize it may not. Blessings abound, I am so fortunate. So a little discouraged from time to time


Building is crazy right now. The price raised but due to so many workers dropping out of the workforce, nobody really saw much slack in the schedules. At least nobody I have talked to here in tn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Well, sure wish I could have built my garage myself. But put one on order. I’m okay with that. Might actually be done before house is. I think at this point my wife will cry if it is. But at least I will have a place to put stuff. No electric, insulation…… nothing. But I will have shelter.
> 
> One step at a time. I hope this sounds positive. Realize it may not. Blessings abound, I am so fortunate. So a little discouraged from time to time


When's the ETA on the house?


----------



## Mike Hill

My day is a continuing h. e. double sticks waiting for this to open. Taking forever - danged contractor and codes! To be our first in Nashville in quite a few decades - had one that closed just prior to me moving here. However, I was hoping to eat at the new one before I visit Texas at the end of the week - probably not going to happen. We've got these crappy things around here that they charge a fortune for and call hamburgers - this should up the game.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Ahhhhh :beach:

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Salt water does not replace a Whataburger!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Salt water does not replace a Whataburger!


but the two go together really well!


----------



## trc65

Never been to a Whataburger, but one just opened up in the Quad Cities (about an hours drive). Is it worth the trip, or just another overpriced fancy burger?


----------



## Wildthings

They are not fancy just good! At least they are in Texas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

trc65 said:


> Never been to a Whataburger, but one just opened up in the Quad Cities (about an hours drive). Is it worth the trip, or just another overpriced fancy burger?


Doesn’t come close to a Culver’s burger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

T. Ben said:


> Doesn’t come close to a Culver’s burger.


We've got a Culver's in town, so we're lucky in that regard. 

Need to take a trip to the Quad Cities soon to see the new I-74 bridge over the Mississippi, so maybe will go to Whataburger just to say I've been once.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Have not tried a Culvers yet - just their curds and frozen custards. Or an In and Out! - or at least what I have heard, but none around . Whataburger - Good honest burger done the right way - blowing fast food burgers generally out of the park. I would not drive an hour just for one, but I will (will have to) drive 25 minutes - because I will have to when it opens! We used to have a couple of good places to have a burger (Fuddruckers was best - seconded by a local, Rotiers) but only really good one left is Ted's Montana and to a smaller extent 5-guys. I guess the new imports and younger crowd in these here parts ain't hamburger gourmands. Give em a couple of beers, let them order electronically, and they'll eat anything and brag about it. Went to a new place a few blocks from the house. I looked outta place with my gray hair and not wearing tight jeans and tried one of their $16 burgers. Won't be going back! You can fool Lil Mikey once, but not twice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> but the two go together really well!


Actually remembering fondly now - you are correct - we used to stop at a couple on the way down to the cabin outta Corpus!

But Jack in the Box tacos or Der Weienerschnitzel were way better when we got away real late for late night/early morning snacks. The Whataburger in Beeville would close - not 24 hours, we would have to wait to get to Corpus


----------



## T. Ben

I used to love jack in the box,until the incident.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> Actually remembering fondly now - you are correct - we used to stop at a couple on the way down to the cabin outta Corpus!
> 
> But Jack in the Box tacos or Der Weienerschnitzel were way better when we got away real late for late night/early morning snacks. The Whataburger in Beeville would close - not 24 hours, we would have to wait to get to Corpus


Omg! Der weinerschnitzel! That brings back memories of my youth living in San Diego California. Wow, forgot all about that place. And Jack in the box, you talk to the clown to order, lol.


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> When's the ETA on the house?



Darn good question. I just read something from my salesman and the date of 21 December was not a delivery date, but a completion date at the factory. So, I should start a pool and the winner gets a burl from someone ….. maybe Mike (can’t get names to load from the phone)


----------



## Gdurfey

T. Ben said:


> I used to love jack in the box,until the incident.



Funny thing, I graduated from college, commissioned a 2LT, and needed a job for about 3 months. Stopped in Jack in the Box, struck up a conversation with a couple grad students working weekends and I started about 3 days later. 

Actually had fun as I knew I had something waiting for me…..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Got home after dark last night but I could see the guys had a lot of forms in. 

Greeted to this as I walked to the office. Inspector has been here, approved and I may have concrete footers tomorrow!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> My day is a continuing h. e. double sticks waiting for this to open. Taking forever - danged contractor and codes! To be our first in Nashville in quite a few decades - had one that closed just prior to me moving here. However, I was hoping to eat at the new one before I visit Texas at the end of the week - probably not going to happen. We've got these crappy things around here that they charge a fortune for and call hamburgers - this should up the game.
> 
> View attachment 219383


Our first is going in. The local argument is Whataburger vs In N Out. They are going to be across the street from each other

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Garry (@Gdurfey )Looks like they didn't find many big rocks in that area, lucky you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Garry (@Gdurfey )Looks like they didn't find many big rocks in that area, lucky you.


Nope, but it is on very solid ground!


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike Hill said:


> Have not tried a Culvers yet - just their curds and frozen custards. Or an In and Out! - or at least what I have heard, but none around . Whataburger - Good honest burger done the right way - blowing fast food burgers generally out of the park. I would not drive an hour just for one, but I will (will have to) drive 25 minutes - because I will have to when it opens! We used to have a couple of good places to have a burger (Fuddruckers was best - seconded by a local, Rotiers) but only really good one left is Ted's Montana and to a smaller extent 5-guys. I guess the new imports and younger crowd in these here parts ain't hamburger gourmands. Give em a couple of beers, let them order electronically, and they'll eat anything and brag about it. Went to a new place a few blocks from the house. I looked outta place with my gray hair and not wearing tight jeans and tried one of their $16 burgers. Won't be going back! You can fool Lil Mikey once, but not twice!


five guys burgers have my vote, hands down the best available in vegas i think, beats in and out no problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Garry (@Gdurfey )Looks like they didn't find many big rocks in that area, lucky you.


With ya Doug - I was under the impression that Colorado was one big rock. Of course locations vary, but the only variable was the rate of decomposition of said rock! Guess they have to import in real soil to grow that funny weed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> With ya Doug - I was under the impression that Colorado was one big rock. Of course locations vary, but the only variable was the rate of decomposition of said rock! Guess they have to import in real soil to grow that funny weed!


Oh, there wasn’t soil. Just didn’t have to blast. It’s either granite or DG: decomposed granite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sold my old shop lights today! Yay there out of my way.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Here come footers

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Actually remembering fondly now - you are correct - we used to stop at a couple on the way down to the cabin outta Corpus!
> 
> But Jack in the Box tacos or Der Weienerschnitzel were way better when we got away real late for late night/early morning snacks. The Whataburger in Beeville would close - not 24 hours, we would have to wait to get to Corpus


Jack in the Box tacos... 2 fer a dollar... my late-night staple growing up!! Today I had the Big Box of Tiny Tacos from Jack in the Box. I ate all 25

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Wildthings said:


> Jack in the Box tacos... 2 fer a dollar... my late-night staple growing up!! Today I had the Big Box of Tiny Tacos from Jack in the Box. I ate all 25
> View attachment 219465


And will spend the afternoon/evening sitting on the throne while eating Tums.....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> Here come footers
> 
> View attachment 219464



Pretty cool Gary!


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> Pretty cool Gary!


Yeah, cement pumping trucks are awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

DLJeffs said:


> Yeah, cement pumping trucks are awesome.


Until they want to use all the water off your ready mix truck to clean theirs!! Dang pump drivers!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> And will spend the afternoon/evening sitting on the throne while eating Tums.....


Nope doesn't do me that way and never have had a Tums. But will spend the evening with daughter's family at the Spiderman movie starting at 10:00 pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> Jack in the Box tacos... 2 fer a dollar... my late-night staple growing up!! Today I had the Big Box of Tiny Tacos from Jack in the Box. I ate all 25
> View attachment 219465


Oh yeh!!!


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Here come footers
> 
> View attachment 219464


Alrighten!!! But, what's that white stuff - high altitude lichen?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Yeah, cement pumping trucks are awesome.


Never seen a cement mixing truck.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

T. Ben said:


> Until they want to use all the water off your ready mix truck to clean theirs!! Dang pump drivers!!


and then they leave this blob pile of concrete that hardens and you have to find your old sledge hammer to bust it up into pieces small enough you can put it into your old wheelie barrow to haul away to rip rap that section where the spring rains have started to erode a hole under your fence...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Today is candy making day. A lot of the cookies are already baked, so mostly just candy left to do. Two types of fudge, pralines, peanut brittle, salted caramels, two types of toffee, a couple flavors of rock candy and probably something else I'm forgetting. Won't get it all done today, but will get a good start.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> Today is candy making day. A lot of the cookies are already baked, so mostly just candy left to do. Two types of fudge, pralines, peanut brittle, salted caramels, two types of toffee, a couple flavors of rock candy and probably something else I'm forgetting. Won't get it all done today, but will get a good start.


Think I recall you doing this last year. Would like a picture of the process if you have the time and are so inclined.


----------



## trc65

I will take some pictures. It's actually pretty easy as long as you have a candy thermometer. Most of the candy is just cooking to the correct temp and then pouring into a pan to cool, then cutting or breaking it up.

Pralines are a little tricky as as after cooking you have to let them cool before spooning onto parchment paper. Too warm and they spread too thin and break apart when picking them up. Just right and they spread to about a 2" diameter with a beautiful glossy sheen. To cool and they are a clumpy dull brown. 

If anybody would like I'll post some recipes and directions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Here are the pralines just about up to temp. You need the big pan as they really foam up early in the cooking.





Here are half of them after spooning them out. The ones on the right were the first ones, the ones on the left are the last scooped out of the pan. The sloppier you are the better, then you have all the little splatters to eat before you bring them out on Christmas!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## William Tanner

Thanks Tim. Never made any candy but find it interesting. If I didn’t have to watch my blood sugar closely, I would try this. Fun watching the process. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Here are the caramels from beginning to end.

All ingredients in the pan (except vanilla and sea salt) starting to heat.





Buttered parchment paper in pan with a little sea salt sprinkled in the bottom. I use the parchment paper to lift the Caramel out for cutting after cooling.





Meanwhile boiling has started. Still pale looking and thin.





As it cooks, it starts to darken and thicken as it increases in temp and goes through phase changes.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Reached the correct temp now, time to add the vanilla and a little bit of finely ground coffee to enhance flavor.





Stir it well, pour into pan and sprinkle some more sea salt on top. A few hours to cool and I'll lift it out, cut into pieces and wrap individually in wax paper. The specs of black is the coffee. The recipe calls for espresso powder, but I'm cheap and just finely grind some coffee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## drycreek

trc65 said:


> I will take some pictures. It's actually pretty easy as long as you have a candy thermometer. Most of the candy is just cooking to the correct temp and then pouring into a pan to cool, then cutting or breaking it up.
> 
> Pralines are a little tricky as as after cooking you have to let them cool before spooning onto parchment paper. Too warm and they spread too thin and break apart when picking them up. Just right and they spread to about a 2" diameter with a beautiful glossy sheen. To cool and they are a clumpy dull brown.
> 
> If anybody would like I'll post some recipes and directions.


Post them up always looking for new recipes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Will get some up later tonight.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Man that caramel looks good. My mom used to go all out around Christmas making cookies, peanut butter balls, coconut balls, chocolate covered cherries and fudge. Really wish I had some of her fudge and peanut butter balls. You wouldn't wanna send some fudge and caramels to an ole country boy from Virginia would you? Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Awesome pastime. Have made a few varieties years ago. Have eaten many more since... just got a tin of home made candies for Christmas from the homeowner we are working for. Not sure they will survive til christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Sure appreciate you sharing this Tim. The coffee ingredient was a surprise..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

We've most of the family coming this is year, the only ones not in making it is one nephew and his 8 1/2 month pregnant wife (their first). She's just too uncomfortable to travel from Des Moines and stay in anything but her own bed. We will have 18 Christmas Eve, and 20 Christmas day. 7 are kids under 13yo. 

I started making candy in my early teens (because nobody made all the types I wanted) and it's just turned into a tradition. Everyone will take a large tin of candy and cookies when they head for home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Here are the pralines just about up to temp. You need the big pan as they really foam up early in the cooking.
> 
> View attachment 219588
> 
> Here are half of them after spooning them out. The ones on the right were the first ones, the ones on the left are the last scooped out of the pan. The sloppier you are the better, then you have all the little splatters to eat before you bring them out on Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219589


Mom used to make peanut brittle. Not very often, probably this time of year. 

After I left home and microwaves became popular, she actually found a recipe that was way easier and tasted just as good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

A little later tonight I'll start another thread for Christmas recipes. I'll post candy recipes, and everyone else can join in and post recipes for anything they make, cookies, candy, booze, etc...

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Mom used to make peanut brittle. Not very often, probably this time of year.
> 
> After I left home and microwaves became popular, she actually found a recipe that was way easier and tasted just as good


yup, Someone just gave us some pralines that were done in 16 minutes in the microwave, that I have to say are as good as mom's - and Lil Mikey LOVES mom's pralines!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Hey Mike, can you get a recipe for the microwave pralines? I'd love to compare them to the cooked ones we make (which take a good 45 minutes on the stovel.


----------



## trc65

Taking a break from candy today. Put these on the smoker this morning, will be supper Christmas Eve. Not quite a traditional Christmas Eve menu, but easiest (and cheapest) way to feed 18 people after Church.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Doesn't everyone eat smoked butt for Christmas?

I'll get the recipe tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike Hill said:


> Doesn't everyone eat smoked butt for Christmas?



I would smoke some meat for Christmas, but I don't yet own a smoker...


----------



## rob3232

Sprung said:


> I would smoke some meat for Christmas, but I don't yet own a smoker...



Most grills will work just fine!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

This is all I have, about $100 at Wally World. Fire and chunks of wood on the right and meat on the left. Just need to have heat on one side and meat on the other for most grills.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I've got - like 5 - am I addicted or just hoarding?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Sprung

rob3232 said:


> Most grills will work just fine!



My small, cheapie gas grill does a fine job of grilling, but not sure how I'd use it as a smoker!


----------



## trc65

Sprung said:


> My small, cheapie gas grill does a fine job of grilling, but not sure how I'd use it as a smoker!


That would be a challenge!


----------



## rob3232

Sprung said:


> My small, cheapie gas grill does a fine job of grilling, but not sure how I'd use it as a smoker!


For sure! you would need a large grill to maintain temps.


----------



## Wildthings

Making my first batch of boudin today! Looking good

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Sprung said:


> My small, cheapie gas grill does a fine job of grilling, but not sure how I'd use it as a smoker!


You can get a smoke box that you fill with wood chips and then place it to one side of the grill.


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> You can get a smoke box that you fill with wood chips and then place it to one side of the grill.


Or get an A-MAZE-N pellet smoker and use it. That's how I did all my cold or hot smoking. You use pellets with it. Fully loaded I've gotten 11 hours smoke out of it.

Amazon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I've got my eyes on a Recteq or a Traeger. With the plan being to get one at some point this year, I'm not even going to bother thinking about trying to figuring out trying to smoke something with my two burner gas grill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Sprung said:


> I've got my eyes on a Recteq or a Traeger. With the plan being to get one at some point this year, I'm not even going to bother thinking about trying to figuring out trying to smoke something with my two burner gas grill.


Matt, I have a Pit Boss and like it. Missing a couple features of the Treager, but I thought the price was worth it. Haven’t used it a lot yet, but so far so good.


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> Matt, I have a Pit Boss and like it. Missing a couple features of the Treager, but I thought the price was worth it. Haven’t used it a lot yet, but so far so good.



Not familiar with Pit Boss; will have to check them out. My father-in-law and brother-in-law both have Recteqs and have been very happy with them. My father-in-law recently bought a second, smaller one to keep up at the park model they got this summer. And it seems like just about everyone else I know with a smoker has a Traeger and is happy with it.


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Matt, I have a Pit Boss and like it. Missing a couple features of the Treager, but I thought the price was worth it. Haven’t used it a lot yet, but so far so good.


Thought you were going to say the Pit Boss was your wife! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

I have the Pit Boss 820D and really like the way it smokes and cooks. I couldn't see paying nearly double for a Treager and/or Recteq that doesn't do anymore. Well in my opinion anyway since I haven't own one but have friends that do

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> I have the Pit Boss 820D and really like the way it smokes and cooks. I couldn't see paying nearly double for a Treager and/or Recteq that doesn't do anymore. Well in my opinion anyway since I haven't own one but have friends that do


My Pit Boss doesn’t have the hatch to change the pellets……convenient but not necessary


----------



## Gdurfey

Another step closer. Merry Christmas everyone

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner

Wow Garry, it looks huge. I probably missed posts that describe this build. Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

@Gdurfey , are you going to run vacuum & power conduit under the slab before they pour it?
​


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Another step closer. Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> View attachment 219766
> 
> View attachment 219767
> 
> View attachment 219768


So great to see progress! Keep the pictures rolling! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Herb G. said:


> @Gdurfey , are you going to run vacuum & power conduit under the slab before they pour it?
> ​


No slab, but a 4 foot crawl space so I hopefully can add what I want

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> No slab, but a 4 foot crawl space so I hopefully can add what I want


As an electrician , I like tall crawlspaces.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Had a beautiful 65 to 70 degree day. Spent most of it making sawdust and shavings. Finally brought the hickory firewood Out and cleaned it up. 






That is the clean side



there is the ugly side.
Still bouncing ideas around... oh, well. Day is about done guess I can just chuck it in the shed till next time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good looking stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Doesn't everyone eat smoked butt for Christmas?
> 
> I'll get the recipe tonight.


No, most married men get their butt smoked for Christmas (aka chewed out).


Mike Hill said:


> I've got - like 5 - am I addicted or just hoarding?


No, not hoarding, but called being prepared.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arn213

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Had a beautiful 65 to 70 degree day. Spent most of it making sawdust and shavings. Finally brought the hickory firewood Out and cleaned it up. View attachment 219870View attachment 219871View attachment 219872
> That is the clean sideView attachment 219873View attachment 219874there is the ugly side.
> Still bouncing ideas around... oh, well. Day is about done guess I can just chuck it in the shed till next time.


The what you call “ugly side” is the more interesting with lots more character than the opposite face. You can do many things with that slab………..1). book-match it to get a free form bench, 2). book-match it to get a small coffee table top surface…………if you want to extend the real estate, you can use a darker piece of hardwood like walnut as the back drop and inset this (4/4) into the walnut panel (8/4) to harmonize the brown tones present on this hickory……..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Arn213 said:


> The what you call “ugly side” is the more interesting with lots more character than the opposite face. You can do many things with that slab………..


Sarcasm included. But, I am open to suggestions...
I have the center cut and the outer cut on the far side to do something with as well.


----------



## Arn213

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Sarcasm included. But, I am open to suggestions...
> I have the center cut and the outer cut on the far side to do something with as well.


I just edited and added to my post…….


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Arn213 said:


> I just edited and added to my post…….


I think if I resaw that, the next cut will be much more uniform, more like the first picture. However, the other side of the chunk has a similar pattern that might work for bookmatching. Have yet to clean it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232

Love bird peck in Hickory especially in the sapwood!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

rob3232 said:


> Love bird peck in Hickory especially in the sapwood!


Me too. Just wish I could got more than a trimming from this tree!


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> My Pit Boss doesn’t have the hatch to change the pellets……convenient but not necessary


Mine does. Very handy. I had mesquite pellets in it and changed them over to pecan to smoke my chex mix. Mesquite is way too harsh for me except for beef

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Wildthings said:


> Mine does. Very hands. I had mesquite pellets in it and changed them over to pecan to smoke my chex mix. Mesquite is way too harsh for me except for beef


Smoked Chex mix??? Now that's something I've got to try!

Even though I don't have a pellet grill, need to pick up a few pellets and one of those little auxillary smoke tubes to smoke some cheese. My nephew brought 15# of smoked cheese home this year. Parmesan, swiss, aged cheddar and white cheddar. Oh my. I've been in heaven!!!! 

Breakfast sandwich bliss: a fried egg on top of pan fried left over ham topped with smoked swiss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Smoked Chex mix??? Now that's something I've got to try!
> 
> Even though I don't have a pellet grill, need to pick up a few pellets and one of those little auxillary smoke tubes to smoke some cheese. My nephew brought 15# of smoked cheese home this year. Parmesan, swiss, aged cheddar and white cheddar. Oh my. I've been in heaven!!!!
> 
> Breakfast sandwich bliss: a fried egg on top of pan fried left over ham topped with smoked swiss.


Don't get the tube get the maze pan. I've got both and don't use the tubes at all anymore. This is the recipe I went by, and it is awesome. Gave my son and his family a gallon zip lock of it yesterday and my DIL called today complaining that her husband ate all of it. LOL he said he couldn't put it down. Smoking-meat forum chex mix (I used Cholula) I'm making more tomorrow to go with my boudin I just made

Here's the smoke maze A-Maz-N oh and this works amazing for cheese cuz it creates very little heat. Always bag the smoke cheese and refrigerate for a few days before trying it. It permeates the entire block that way

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65

Thanks for the recommendation! Got the recipe written down and the maze pan in my basket! May have to make a batch for new years eve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I'd recommend more that a few days on the cheese. Often, unless I "age" it 2 to 4 weeks it'll taste a little like licking an ashtray. I'll usually smoke cheese in the Bradley with the cold smoking attachment - easy - smeazy. Maybe the Bradley causes the ashtray effect! Cannot easily keep my other smokers at a consistent low enough temp. without some "engineering". It does more lox and sausage anyways!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Nephew told me the same thing on ageing the cheese. He smoked these before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Herb G.

Man, one thing I can't stomach is smoked cheese. Gross !!!
Now, funky, ripe, smelly cheese I'll eat all day long.
I loves me some ripe Stilton, and a lot of the washed rind cheese.
Limburger is OUT !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Other than Gruyere Fontina and American Munster (Muenster), I don't think I have had any washed rinds. Although there are a few I'd like to try, but have not found here. Ripe Stilton I can eat or not! But give me a very aged sheeps milk or goats milk - better stay outta my way! Well, a Mimolette will have the same effect on me!!


----------



## T. Ben

Yesterday was not very good,my mom is on her way out. Hospice will be,hopefully,coming by today. Took the rest of this week off to help my dad,and a couple of my aunts who flew up to help out. Mom sleeps most of the day,wakes up long enough to have a smoke,sorry it cracks me up,that’s the one thing she said she won’t give up,and to go to the bathroom. One of the hardest things is she asked me to make her urn.

Reactions: Sincere 14


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Making my first batch of boudin today! Looking good


The boudin turned out excellent! So, with this one I added jalapeños and smoked them with pecan. It's a winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Troy, I really hate to hear that. Prayers for you and your family. My dad was the same way with his smoking. He wouldn't quit for anything. He said, there's nothing they could do for him so let me have my smokes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Prayers Troy….hang in there

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> Yesterday was not very good,my mom is on her way out. Hospice will be,hopefully,coming by today. Took the rest of this week off to help my dad,and a couple of my aunts who flew up to help out. Mom sleeps most of the day,wakes up long enough to have a smoke,sorry it cracks me up,that’s the one thing she said she won’t give up,and to go to the bathroom. One of the hardest things is she asked me to make her urn.



Troy, so sorry to hear this news...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Tough day here - my wife's grandpa had a heart attack and died today. With my grandpa and grandma dying 11 days apart at the end of summer, that means we've lost our last three grandparents in a span of just over 4 months...

Reactions: Sincere 16


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So sorry Matt. Prayers for you and the family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Tough day here - my wife's grandpa had a heart attack and died today. With my grandpa and grandma dying 11 days apart at the end of summer, that means we've lost our last three grandparents in a span of just over 4 months...


Sorry for family’s loss Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Matt and Troy....Prayers for y'all and the families

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## drycreek

Prayers Matt and Troy for you and your familys.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Jimmyrup

Kevin said:


> I ain't got nothin just wondering how everyone is doing. I'm finishing up out in the shop listening to some spanish geetar while I wind things up. The weather is great. No wind at all. Something very rare for our little hilltop. I prefer about a 5 knot breeze but sometimes still is kind of cool.
> 
> 
> It's a lovely evening here in Texas. We have some meat on the spit and the smoke from it is wafting so slowly down into the creek it looks like something from a medieval time warp.
> 
> Our domestic critters are all snuggled into their respective hides with fat bellies and the best thing of all . . . no sounds from the city. After all we don't live near one thankfully. No offense to those who like that lifestyle I did at one time.
> 
> Just figured I'd give a sitrep and ask y'all how everything is on y'alls end.


Things are good up here in SE Pa. kinda soggy though.
Got a cord of firewood bucked , split and into the dump truck ready for delivery.
Tried getting the log truck out but not today ( gonna hafta wait til the ground freezes.
Yea Im out in the country and thankfully I don’t live near a city either, honestly ya couldn’t pay me to live near one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

@Sprung , sorry for your loss. Prayers.

okay folks, everybody inside and hibernate for a few days. I want everyone safe!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Weird day. Had not mentioned this but was scheduled for a minor surgical procedure today. Wanted it taken care of so I would heal up before the house was finished and I started moving all the stuff again. Well, somewhere between surgical office and insurance, someone screwed me over and surgery was canceled at the almost last minute. No, we had not left the house, but it was 5 last night when things went south for good. Not sure if I will do it next week if there is an opening or just try to be careful as I lift. It is an umbilical hernia. Small, but, it has bothered me a few times.

so, the weird part of the day that became tragically sad. While I was on the phone trying to resolve the above snafu, a message was left for me by a detective from northern VA. He was looking for next of kin for my ex. She passed in the last few days. I have had no real contact for 18 years other than credit chasers looking for her. But still, sad. She was about 67 or 68 years old. No, I refrained from asking what happened somehow. But have been sad all day. We didn’t have kids, and she didn’t from previous marriage.

very grateful for Woodbarter friends and my wife sitting under the electric throw with me in this wonderful trailer.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Gdurfey I had an umbilical hernia surgery a few years back, recovery isn't to bad but you do have to give it time to heal. Mine was done without the mesh as it was also small and they could just suture it up. Ask the doc if they can do yours without the mesh as it can sometimes cause problems later. Hope yours goes well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> @Gdurfey I had an umbilical hernia surgery a few years back, recovery isn't to bad but you do have to give it time to heal. Mine was done without the mesh as it was also small and they could just suture it up. Ask the doc if they can do yours without the mesh as it can sometimes cause problems later. Hope yours goes well.


Doctor actually said that Greg, he would assess once he got in there and determine if he could just suture. Thanks!!! But you understand; yes I am stubborn and want to do the moving myself (and friends) so wanted this behind me. Thanks buddy, happy new year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Today isn't bad,yesterday was a recovery day,ma passed away tuesday night,and boy did we get hammered,that is me and my brothers and one of our cousins. My dad is doing pretty well,two of my aunts are there to help out. Thought i had the urn done last night,brought it in to let it dry and now i can't get the lid in. Didn't factor in the cold to warm,so i'll have it to go back out and sand a little more.

Reactions: Sincere 12


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So sorry to hear Troy. We're all here for you if you need us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Good day on the home front!!!!! The walls are poured. Aggravated they didn’t use their blankets…. Lazy!!!! They are all laying right here. 

Pretty unexciting pictures unless you really want concrete foundation walls. I was told, the house is completed. Just need a couple of drivers

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Concrete - it's a beautiful thing!

First night it'll often make enough heat while crystallizing - within a reasonable temperature range. Second and third nights need protection if temperatures are cold.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Free tools? What's not to like about that. One of the machine operators at work pulled these out of the scrap bin. They are switching all the mics over to digital ones. Apparently new guys can't read a mic. 
A 3"- 4" and a 5"- 6"



Lufkin.





Brown and sharp.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Ray D

Nice. The machine shop I work is always cleaning house. Got a depth micrometer waiting for me come Monday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> We've got a Culver's in town, so we're lucky in that regard.
> 
> Need to take a trip to the Quad Cities soon to see the new I-74 bridge over the Mississippi, so maybe will go to Whataburger just to say I've been once.


When you do, get their large order of Onion rings. You will not be unhappy........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Started my usual Sunday off with coffee in bed, woodbarter qotw, and then some chicken and waffles for brunch.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Great way to start the day. Believe we own the same plates.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

William Tanner said:


> Great way to start the day. Believe we own the same plates.


They are a universally recognized sunday table serviceware, I do believe. Mine had the other flower pattern but possibly same brand...


----------



## Mike Hill

I don't understand chicken and waffles!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

William Tanner said:


> Great way to start the day. Believe we own the same plates.


Just a paper plate, lol.


Mike Hill said:


> I don't understand chicken and waffles!


You don't need to understand it, just eat it and enjoy it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

Ha ha. We use lots of paper plates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Pretty good day. Rainy and around 50°. Went to the weigh-in for the Eastern US Predator Calling Championship. I think there were 128 teams registered but not all came to the weigh-in. Started Friday night and weigh-in was at 2 today. Two nights of hunting anywhere East of the Mississippi and 590 coyotes were checked in. Don't know how many fox.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Tough day here - my wife's grandpa had a heart attack and died today. With my grandpa and grandma dying 11 days apart at the end of summer, that means we've lost our last three grandparents in a span of just over 4 months...


I hope you had the chance to have a healthy relationship with them. 

Dad's dad went when I was 3 and Mom's dad went when I was 15, but he was gone before I was born mentally. He had early memories, just not recent ones, like "50 first dates". My Dad's mother out lasted him by a year and a week. I was blessed to spend plenty of time with her right up until her mind failed. The next 2 years were tough. Mom's mom was gone when 12 grade started for her. Her step mother was the only grandma I knew on her side. She was very disconnected after her husband died. She passed 3 days after my Dad, sure it was rough on mom burying a husband of 44 years and a step mother or 42 years. 

That damn clock marches on and our time grows shorter. May God grant you peace in your travels of life.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

I worked on taxes, then picked up Mom who decided if she could not drive to church because of ice, that she would walk part way if we'd get her. Church was good, low numbers being a ice storm. Treated Mom and my wife to lunch, then chanced getting up the hill to get Mom home. Success. We were home by 2pm and back to taxes for me until about 8pm. WoodBarter to relax. Another 6-10 hours and my 2021 taxes should be ready for the accountant.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Mr. Peet said:


> I hope you had the chance to have a healthy relationship with them.



We are thankful to have had good relationships with all of them, even if we didn't get to see or talk to them as much as we'd like to have in the last 10+ years since we didn't live local. All were pretty sharp up until the end, though my wife's grandpa was starting to slip a bit mentally, so we had nice visits with them when we were in MI (my grandparents) and IL (my wife's grandpa) this past summer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We got a driver out at work with covid. We where already short 1 driver due to his retirement, now we are short 2 drivers. I have to start early everyday and I'll have long days this week. They better pray the 2 remaining drivers don't get it. I've been lucky so far, can't believe I haven't got it yet when so many I come in contact with have had it. I wonder if I had it and didn't know it or if I'm just lucky and dodging bullets.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier

woodtickgreg said:


> We got a driver out at work with covid. We where already short 1 driver due to his retirement, now we are short 2 drivers. I have to start early everyday and I'll have long days this week. They better pray the 2 remaining drivers don't get it. I've been lucky so far, can't believe I haven't got it yet when so many I come in contact with have had it. I wonder if I had it and didn't know it or if I'm just lucky and dodging bullets.


Greg, it is a mystery how this virus chooses who to infect. When my wife got the Delta variant, I was by her side the whole time and never got it. I know several people with similar scenarios and many others who have seen the virus run through their household several times.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Backfill started today. House will be here on 24th, they say, set the next week. Will start a thread if you want to follow along. Going to try to use my GoPro to capture arrival and the crane work

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

you Colorado folks do things way way different than us coastal folks. I've really enjoyed following along thanks for sharing


----------



## Nature Man

Keep sharing the progress! Gives us encouragement! Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs

@Gdurfey - Garry - I thought Colorado got a pretty good snow dump a week ago? My cousin said they had 8 or 9 inches in Wheatridge.


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> @Gdurfey - Garry - I thought Colorado got a pretty good snow dump a week ago? My cousin said they had 8 or 9 inches in Wheatridge.


They did, right after the fire then another. But both of those stayed more north, had one stay east of us. We just haven’t been in the bullseye yet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ray D

Not the best duck hunt this morning but it was a beautiful morning with friends. 33 this morning…. Which is pretty cold for central Florida

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

How is it that. Cart of wood for a deck/landing can make you feel broke. I did buy a Ramset, but still, 4 by 8 deck at what will be the back door of the shop. Still need to find step stringers tall enough (guessing) to attach to the deck. Front of shop is at grade, so if I get to do my concrete apron, I will do a small pad at that door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

In a totally different note, those sure are shiny bullets compared to my old reloads. Problem is, I didn’t keep enough reloads out of storage……

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Garry, I hope that's a before picture and you've got that box good and empty now!

(I'm hoping to get out shooting tomorrow after church and lunch.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Sprung said:


> Garry, I hope that's a before picture and you've got that box good and empty now!
> 
> (I'm hoping to get out shooting tomorrow after church and lunch.)


Forgot my shooting glasses. using my readers just weren’t helping. So, a few left!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

More progress. House halves still expected on Monday or so and setting 2 February

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> More progress. House halves still expected on Monday or so and setting 2 February
> 
> View attachment 221062


Getting downright exciting!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

That's great Garry!

Hoping for several weeks of sunny weather and low winds!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Spent a couple hours this afternoon making sample batches of venison brats. Two pound batches of three different seasoning mixes. When I can get some of the family together will fry up some brat sliders and do a taste test.

Of course I forgot to take any action pictures, but here is one pound ready for a little taste test before freezing.





Had to fry little samples of each to make sure they were edible.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> Spent a couple hours this afternoon making sample batches of venison brats. Two pound batches of three different seasoning mixes. When I can get some of the family together will fry up some brat sliders and do a taste test.
> 
> Of course I forgot to take any action pictures, but here is one pound ready for a little taste test before freezing.
> 
> View attachment 221073
> 
> Had to fry little samples of each to make sure they were edible.
> 
> View attachment 221072


Well? How were they? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65

@Nubsnstubs 

They were very good! Got the seasonings from this company:. https://www.psseasoning.com/?gclid=...zWUV-xiGvsBp7f4bBJxlwD1FG2YXl1xIaAuB3EALw_wcB

Tried Bacon Cheeseburger - a little mild, not huge flavor, will need some real bacon and cheddar added to make them really good. Blue Ribbon seasoning was spot on for good mild brat flavor. Sheboygan style was great! Flavor was little spicier than the Blue Ribbon with more black pepper and other spices, I'd call this one a "true" Wisconsin brat flavor. 

If everyone in the family agrees with me, will probably be making mostly "Sheboygan" flavored. I don't have a sausage stuffer, so these will just be bulk ground. Patties are much easier to cook and eat than links anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Spent a couple hours this afternoon making sample batches of venison brats. Two pound batches of three different seasoning mixes. When I can get some of the family together will fry up some brat sliders and do a taste test.
> 
> Of course I forgot to take any action pictures, but here is one pound ready for a little taste test before freezing.
> 
> View attachment 221073
> 
> Had to fry little samples of each to make sure they were edible.
> 
> View attachment 221072


Wish I were closer!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> If everyone in the family agrees with me, will probably be making mostly "Sheboygan" flavored. * I don't have a sausage stuffer, *so these will just be bulk ground. Patties are much easier to cook and eat than links anyway.


Tim, do you want or need a stuffer??????? Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tim, do you want or need a stuffer??????? Jerry (in Tucson)


Actually neither. Even when we buy brats, always buy them in patties, just easier to cook and eat. (Purists would probably call me a heretic).

Nephew in law has a stuffer and it's mine to use as needed. If I ever want to expand into smoking some different sausages I'd definitely use the stuffer, but for brats, my "not having one" is a good excuse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

So do you call them bratburgers? Cook faster for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

DLJeffs said:


> So do you call them bratburgers? Cook faster for sure.


Yep, brat burgers or brat patties. 

Both grocery stores we shop at (with full butcher counters) sell patties. Easier and cheaper to produce/handle. Definitely cook faster and less grease in cooked product.


----------



## Gdurfey

Just saw where Meatloaf has passed. Wow, as a teenager, what a song…………had to look up Ellen Foley, could not remember her name. That duo on that song, not sure there is a much better combo.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65

I was just barely a teen when that was released, but in college years really became a fan. "Paradise" was the song that got everyone on the dance floor singing and dancing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

This song was a classic


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, what a bummer. Anyone remember seeing him in the rocky horror picture show?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Catching up on my wood working magazines and one had a nice workbench build. Reading through it, I don’t care for mdf, seems something always makes me regret using it at some point. However, what I did find as I was walking through Home Depot was an 8 ft butcher block top, made of birch. Looked nice and thought the price was reasonable at $260 or so.

now, YES, I would prefer to make my own top. But given wood availability in Colorado, prices, etc, I think this is reasonable. Just wasn’t sure about birch being hard enough for the long run. When I see tops like these I usually think of maple.

As I get the new shop built out, thought this would be a great addition. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Thickness would make a bit of difference. I want my workbench fairly thick. If you are using bench dogs , they require the thicker tops. If t-track, a bit thinner will work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Lots of comparative charts out there for hardness. Here’s one:

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

@Gdurfey
Garry, my Roubo bench top is made with Douglas fir 2x4s. About 3 inches thick. The only reason it was made that thick was it was built as a hand tool bench and I wanted the stability/weight and various holding solutions (holdfasts, bench dogs, planing stops). I think the butcher block top would be a good (and affordable) solution for you.

As to hardness, don't want a bench too hard, I'd rather the bench dent if I drop a project/piece on it, easier to repair than wood items on which you are working.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I'm kind of with Tim on this. I put a sacrificial piece of 1/2 plywood on my bench. That way once it gets all banged up, tore up, stained up, sticky up, whatever, i can just replace the plywood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Finally!! Weather cooperated so we started on extending our roof out over half of our deck. We have to increase the size of the support post and the header on which the beams for the roof extension will rest. To do that we had to open the wall, remove a window, slide the king stud over and install a 4X6. Then re-install the window and slide the new header in and then close up the wall. We also had to cut away some dry wall inside and re-locate some wiring, etc. When we opened the wall, it was mostly good news and looks like it won't be as difficult as it might have been. Made good progress today. All set for tomorrow to pull the window, move the king stud, install the new support post and the header.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

IT FREAKIN SUCKS!!! Just found out a close friend passed away this morning. He was kinda family. My step-dad was his uncle. Joe Cuda was one of the funniest guys you'd ever meet. If he met you, you could bet he'd have you laughing and he'd talk to you like he knew you all his life. We called him Cuda because he had a lime green Cuda. Gone way too soon. Love and miss ya brother. See ya one day!!!!

Reactions: Sincere 15


----------



## Wildthings

That's a bummer Eric. prayers up for Cuda and all his family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Prayers buddy @Eric Rorabaugh They don’t seem to make as many guys like that anymore!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

This has been a bad year for people passing on.
Sorry for your loss Eric.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

For some reason we decided that a day that started shrouded in freezing fog and didn't get above 42 degrees was a perfect day to pull out a big window, leave it out most of the day to install new posts and a bigger header, and then re-frame the window and finally put it back in. It's still cold in here! But, we did get the new larger posts and the bigger header installed with minimal removal of dry wall inside. Got the window back in around 4pm. Probably need to pull it back out tomorrow for an hour or two to make some minor modifications to one side to get the reveal to match all the way around. Then re-attach the siding outside and rough in the dry wall inside. Should be the last time we need to open the walls.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

Friend Jerry from the local turning club was recognized recently for his work. He is one that never hesitates to help another turner. He is a talent and I have learned so much from him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Finished truing up the window and securing it back in; re-applied the siding; put all the electrical boxes back. Need to check some final measurements where the new beams will rest above the window then we can repair the dry wall.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Well yesterday I spent the day shoveling and snow blowing around the house. Then took a nice hot shower and Mrs rip called. She had a flat. So I spent the next few hours getting to her and changing it out. Then spent an hour looking for a tire and a place that could install it. Closest date to do it is Saturday. So she's on the hold pattern for a week. The spare rim is crap and I don't need her getting into an accident with that thing. So Sunday is fun day!!!

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday I played with ebikes, today I'm at work driving the big rig and listening to everyone freaking out because a winter storm is heading this way, lol. All I know is I'm enjoying the rise in Temps to the upper 20s today, 40 tomorrow. And my snowblower is ready for Wednesday and Thursday. It's winter still, we'll live.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Yesterday I played with ebikes, today I'm at work driving the big rig and listening to everyone freaking out because a winter storm is heading this way, lol. All I know is I'm enjoying the rise in Temps to the upper 20s today, 40 tomorrow. And my snowblower is ready for Wednesday and Thursday. It's winter still, we'll live.


Yep. Over here it's the same deal. 
I always tell em....
hey, welcome to new England....


----------



## ripjack13

DLJeffs said:


> Should be the last time


Famous last words....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

ripjack13 said:


> Famous last words....


Oh thanks alot, now you've jinxed me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Trob115

It's hard to say that today is a great day when someone you love dies, but we have been praying for God's direction and will. My wife's grandmother lost her almost 2 month battle with Covid today. It was an answer to prayer. She had been struggling so bad lately and was on a ventilator and dialysis for almost 3 weeks. She had been alert and responsive up until 2 days ago. Please pray for my family and especially our young children who have never had to deal with loss before. We know she is pain free in heaven today, sitting before Jesus, and we take great comfort in that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 21


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So sad to hear Trey. You all will be in our thoughts and prayers. Stay strong my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

The last sentence says it all. Her suffering has ended.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## B Rogers

Trob115 said:


> It's hard to say that today is a great day when someone you love dies, but we have been praying for God's direction and will. My wife's grandmother lost her almost 2 month battle with Covid today. It was an answer to prayer. She had been struggling so bad lately and was on a ventilator and dialysis for almost 3 weeks. She had been alert and responsive up until 2 days ago. Please pray for my family and especially our young children who have never had to deal with loss before. We know she is pain free in heaven today, sitting before Jesus, and we take great comfort in that.


Sorry to hear. I’ll be praying for you and your family. I know it’s tough, but the comfort you have in knowing she knew Christ, and the assurance you’ll see her again one day eases the pain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Herb G.

Prayers sent my friend.


Trob115 said:


> It's hard to say that today is a great day when someone you love dies, but we have been praying for God's direction and will. My wife's grandmother lost her almost 2 month battle with Covid today. It was an answer to prayer. She had been struggling so bad lately and was on a ventilator and dialysis for almost 3 weeks. She had been alert and responsive up until 2 days ago. Please pray for my family and especially our young children who have never had to deal with loss before. We know she is pain free in heaven today, sitting before Jesus, and we take great comfort in that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1

Today, I spent the whole day sitting on the deck of our condo in Destin, overlooking the bay and gulf. Thinking about my
kids back home in Wisconsin, shivering BAHAHA..... This is why we work all our life and save and scrimp so we can enjoy 
days off and just relax. Loving it, but already missing my shop... Shhh, don't tell the wife...

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Been using the slow cooker lately. Last week was 16 bean and ham. Sometimes I add a can of tomato soup, which changes it up some. Getting ready to do a pork tenderloin and portobello mushroom with red wine tomorrow. Not tried this recipe before.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> Been using the slow cooker lately. Last week was 16 bean and ham. Sometimes I add a can of tomato soup, which changes it up some. Getting ready to do a pork tenderloin and portobello mushroom with red wine tomorrow. Not tried this recipe before.


16 bean, fit that many on 1 spoon...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, bought my new, unbuilt shop a shop warming present today. had decided on the new air compressor, price seems good at our tractor supply, and I was looking for amperage info when I saw a price tag. Sure enough, marked $200 less than online. I asked if they would honor that and they said yes. Then, as I was concluding things, the manager gave me another $100 off. I am so happy. It is an Ingersol-Rand which harkens back to the old days. Five horse, two cylinder………..oh so happy. Will pick it up in about 30 days or sooner.

will post a picture from my phone. Yes, I took a picture and hugged it before I left the store…….

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 2


----------



## DLJeffs

I washed our car and truck today! We're in the high 60's today and tomorrow. Had to put some water on the spruce trees, especially the little one I transplanted this fall. What the heck? It's going to melt all our snow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mad, frustrated, disappointed, or all the above. 

I have shopped Harbor Freight long enough to know what I get and expect. And, there have been a couple of occasions where they went way above and beyond. Today was not it. 

Bought a hammer drill in preparation for yesterday’s job and the future decks. Got it out and eventually figured out we didn’t have the proper bits, the SDS bits. Well, ran all over our mountain community and finally found a Milwaukee hammer drill, with standard chuck, that worked incredible. Smaller than the HF, but for what I was doing just fine!!!!!

Took HF drill back today and because I “opened “ the item, they charged me a restocking fee. $22 of restocking fee. Talked to the manager…. I even saved the cardboard the case was wrapped in. She basically called me stupid for not grasping that the packaging said SDS bits. 

My fault there. But beware, don’t buy items thinking you want to investigate them. It will cost you 20% if you don’t use it but you opened the cardboard……

I didn’t even look at the sales tables, just left. 

Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Mad, frustrated, disappointed, or all the above.
> 
> I have shopped Harbor Freight long enough to know what I get and expect. And, there have been a couple of occasions where they went way above and beyond. Today was not it.
> 
> Bought a hammer drill in preparation for yesterday’s job and the future decks. Got it out and eventually figured out we didn’t have the proper bits, the SDS bits. Well, ran all over our mountain community and finally found a Milwaukee hammer drill, with standard chuck, that worked incredible. Smaller than the HF, but for what I was doing just fine!!!!!
> 
> Took HF drill back today and because I “opened “ the item, they charged me a restocking fee. $22 of restocking fee. Talked to the manager…. I even saved the cardboard the case was wrapped in. She basically called me stupid for not grasping that the packaging said SDS bits.
> 
> My fault there. But beware, don’t buy items thinking you want to investigate them. It will cost you 20% if you don’t use it but you opened the cardboard……
> 
> I didn’t even look at the sales tables, just left.
> 
> Thanks for reading.











A Guide to SDS Drill Bits: Plus vs. Max and Other Things to Know - Handyman's World


If you are wondering what SDS drill bits are or what the differences between SDS Plus and SDS Max are, make sure to read this article.




handymansworld.net


----------



## Sprung

My in-laws are in town for a long weekend visit, they timed it with my boys having Thursday and Friday off school. My in-laws bought us a pellet grill - a Recteq RT-590. Last night my father-in-law and I put it together and did the initial burn in on it. Doing first cook on it today. Pork butts and my grandma's beans. Grandma's beans call for liquid smoke and cooking in the crock pot. I've been wanting to try omitting the liquid smoke and cooking them on a smoker/pellet grill. Beans turned out well. Butts aren't done yet, but are getting close.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Mad, frustrated, disappointed, or all the above.
> 
> I have shopped Harbor Freight long enough to know what I get and expect. And, there have been a couple of occasions where they went way above and beyond. Today was not it.
> 
> Bought a hammer drill in preparation for yesterday’s job and the future decks. Got it out and eventually figured out we didn’t have the proper bits, the SDS bits. Well, ran all over our mountain community and finally found a Milwaukee hammer drill, with standard chuck, that worked incredible. Smaller than the HF, but for what I was doing just fine!!!!!
> 
> Took HF drill back today and because I “opened “ the item, they charged me a restocking fee. $22 of restocking fee. Talked to the manager…. I even saved the cardboard the case was wrapped in. She basically called me stupid for not grasping that the packaging said SDS bits.
> 
> My fault there. But beware, don’t buy items thinking you want to investigate them. It will cost you 20% if you don’t use it but you opened the cardboard……
> 
> I didn’t even look at the sales tables, just left.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Charging a restocking fee is a bunch of crap! You didn't use the item! Good heads up for the rest of us! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

This was the first one that came off earlier. The other one was about 25 minutes behind it.

We ate good tonight! This, the beans, and my wife pan roasted some asparagus. Really going to enjoy cooking on this.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Even though I just ate supper and I'm stuffed, that makes me drool! The beans look good too. Recipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I love my pellet smoker and apparently yours loves you by looking at those pictures

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Smoked meat always makes me drool! Great looking supper, and great gift from the in-laws!

I spending tonight in a motel in the Des Moines area after spending the day visiting with my nephew and his wife and cuddling my new great nephew (5 wks old).

Didn't have any smoked meat tonight but had a great meal at the best local steakhouse in the area.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Recipe?



Can do - will post it later!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Since @Eric Rorabaugh asked for it - here's the recipe for my grandma's bean casserole. She passed away in September, so I've found myself making them more than usual since then. I've not had better beans than these (though I might be biased). However, these are a big hit whenever I take them to any sort of get together.

1lb bacon
1lb ground beef
1 large onion, chopped
1 can (1lb) kidney beans, drained
1 can (1lb) lima beans, drained
2 cans (1lb each) pork & beans
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 cup ketchup
3 TBSP vinegar - white or apple cider
1 tsp salt
1/8 to 1/4 tsp pepper
1 1/2 tsp liquid smoke

Cut up bacon into small pieces, fry and drain well. Set aside. Fry ground beef with onion until cooked. Mix all ingredients well and cook in crockpot on low 4-9 hours. (I find it's usually ready to go by 4 hours, but our crockpot runs a bit hot.)

Yesterday was the first time I've cooked them on a pellet grill. I left out the liquid smoke because of that. Put it in a couple foil pans - don't cover them. Had it set at 240 for the pork butts. I pulled the beans off at about 3 hours and they were good. Stirred them a few times during the cooking. I'll definitely be doing them on the pellet grill again.

The rub I used on the pork butts is Sean Brock's Husk BBQ Rub. We like it - gives good flavor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thanks Matt. I will definitely try this. I'll just leave the lima beans out. I appreciate the time you took to put this on here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

No love for the lima beans?!?!? Haha! Yeah, some people can't do them. You could always swap in for another bean - another can of kidney beans, or a can of great northern beans, or something else you like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Back home from Des Moines, and thought I'd show a couple family pics.

Me and Elliot 





Four generations. My Mom, sister, nephew and great nephew.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Working on a plate of hot cabbage. 

pairs well with beef and rice.
Also pairs well with a fork and get away from my plate...
It is the wife's rework of Thai cabbage using banana peppers instead of those instaflame Thai curry mixes.
I didn't make it but I can tell you it is an awesome 15 minute dish!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Great day!!!!! Hope everyone had a blessed day!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Went out into the desert today. Actually had to turn on my AC since it was 83 degrees. Saw a lot of future wood and met a landowner who gave all the wood and showed me where the key is to the gate. Good day in my book....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nubsnstubs said:


> Went out into the desert today. Actually had to turn on my AC since it was 83 degrees. Saw a lot of future wood and met a landowner who gave all the wood and showed me where the key is to the gate. Good day in my book....... Jerry (in Tucson)



So you're saying we're gonna see you selling some wood here soon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> Went out into the desert today. Actually had to turn on my AC since it was 83 degrees. Saw a lot of future wood and met a landowner who gave all the wood and showed me where the key is to the gate. Good day in my book....... Jerry (in Tucson)


83... we topped out closer to 38. The key is under the mat?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> 83... we topped out closer to 38. The key is under the mat?


Frank, the key is actually in one of the gate posts. Cleverly hidden, but visible if you know it's there. 38??? Wazzatmeen.? cold, or are you happy??  ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> So you're saying we're gonna see you selling some wood here soon?


The problem with selling wood here is I have to process it which takes time. Most of the stuff I collect has cracks and holes in it plus is an average of 100 pound pieces. Another problem with selling on here is, I'm too lazy. 
I don't have a problem with driving across the country and leaving some with people I meet up with, but trying to sell it from pictures to me isn't a good idea. Same as selling flint or other knapping material, you don't know what you're selling until the buyer gets it and makes something out of it. 

Now, Eric, if you think you want some desert stuff, let me know what you want, and I'll make up a box sight unseen, and send it to you. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> Frank, the key is actually in one of the gate posts. Cleverly hidden, but visible if you know it's there. 38??? Wazzatmeen.? cold, or are you happy??  ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


Little cool for me. But 83 in February is a bit warm for me, so I will be satisfied with 38. Later this week, we get toward 60 degrees


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just got a call from my brother/best friend. His pawpaw passed away this morning. Please keep the family in your prayers. He was a great man. Everyone knew him and loved him. He owned a small local golf course where everyone went.

Reactions: Sincere 14


----------



## Mr. Peet

Freezer died, likely 2 days ago, son found a free one covered with rust 2 towns over, brother found 30 within 30 on market place and a few on Craigs. Wife found a new unit, identical size to ours at HD for 7 bills, sale ended today, otherwise $850. I bought an 8 year old unit off Craigs List from a guy who's wife is dealing with breast cancer. He offered a 30 day no questions full refund if returned. Spent $325, hope we get our money's worth. If it is at or less than half life, should be good. Our old one was April 3 of 1987 or 1989. Sticker was a bit worn. 

Install instructions say to wait 8-10 hours to plug in after getting it in place. Waited all afternoon, plugged in at 9pm, filled by 10:30. Hope for the best.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Well, been 24 hours, all the contents are frozen but the lines under it by the compressor are all covered with ice. The sides are 90 degrees. Door and back are cool. Seems to be running non-stop, so still a bit nervous....

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Ray D

Clocked out for the last time at my current employer. Almost 33 years. Had plans to retire there in 5 or 6 years but I didn’t feel good about the future of the company. Starting Monday at a cryogenic valve manufacturing plant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Tough call with only 5 or 6 years left, Ray. Hope it works out for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Ray D

DLJeffs said:


> Tough call with only 5 or 6 years left, Ray. Hope it works out for you.


Thanks. Unfortunately, I don’t believe that company will be around in two years. It’s a 100 plus year old company that is being pieced out and the remaining part is being run into the ground. Difficult decision but a necessary one. The stress was off the charts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

sorry to hear @Ray D , but praying that new door swings very easily open. I have seen over the years in government the best leave before the ship sinks. Best wishes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Gdurfey how's the house coming along?


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> @Gdurfey how's the house coming along?


Well Greg, go on over to https://woodbarter.com/threads/the-durfey-mountain-ranch.47378/page-5#post-662115

That doesn't look like it pasted correctly........at the library and this keyboard is horrible!!! I will be donating some soon!!!

Guys were back into the house today. Plumber is delayed due to material shortage/backorder. I do have propane, but the guys have electric heaters going all over and are doing dry wall repair and working on the "marriage" joint. Getting more anxious every day!!!

Thanks everyone!! Just wish every one of you lived closer..........I have 3 storage units to empty and the friends barn for the shop. Not that I would ever take advantage of friends............

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Great day today. Church this morning. Lunch at home and then relaxed with my family. Weather was nice - got to almost 50, was sunny, and we got a break from the wind later in the day. Fired up the pellet grill and made wings, while my wife oven roasted brussel sprouts. The brussel sprouts got a sweet/spicy sauce she made and some feta cheese. They turned out very close to the way our favorite restaurant makes them. Did the wings using the 0-400 method - first time doing so and I'm certain it'll be the only way I'll ever cook wings again. Even our boys - who can be picky eaters and who hate trying new foods - loved the wings. Dinner did not suck. Relaxing and enjoying a drink this evening. Was nice to spent a lot of the day doing pretty much nothing after what has been an extremely busy week.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, had issues with my ATV over a week ago. Guess it didn’t like the cold, a bit of a weak battery, something. Spent a week frustrated, but got a new battery and 2 plugs, as well as talking to my favorite service manager who doesn’t mind sharing ideas. 

Sure enough, plugs totally fouled. Found them, replaced, fired first time. Although I have only used non ethanol gas, I added some additional additives to maybe help. Putting a good charge on this new battery due to upcoming weather. 

A lot of you deal with equipment, but was thinking of @Woodtick Greg and Ben while doing this. Gorgeous day today

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

ATV fired right up again this afternoon as I moved it under some shelter for the storm. More on that in mr ranch thread. 

Also went to Home Depot. Actually scared right now of being robbed……. I am carrying copper and wood in my truck……

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

Janice was in the bedroom straightening up and I heard something about a buddy check. Looks like all buddy’s are present and accounted for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> Janice was in the bedroom straightening up and I heard something about a buddy check. Looks like all buddy’s are present and accounted for.
> 
> View attachment 223175


Ok, I missed it, fill me in.


----------



## Gdurfey

Incredible day, heading towards 60. Quick bite with my bride and her coffee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sticker / sign shock. Gasoline jumped 40 cents a gallon today, low grade is now $4.20, way ahead of the June prediction. Diesel jumped 60 cents today. 

However, I can now take joy in seeing so many others getting pissed at the pumps when they kick off at the $75 and $100 limits set at many of the pumps, and not have a full tank. I won't be alone anymore.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Mike Hill



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Maybe I’m old (I am), opinionated and stuck in my ways (yep, that too), but someone explain this to me: 

PLANT BASED CHORIZO

Not bashing someone’s diet and choices, but this concept eludes me?????????

Great morning running errands, back to house to unload flooring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> Maybe I’m old (I am), opinionated and stuck in my ways (yep, that too), but someone explain this to me:
> 
> PLANT BASED CHORIZO
> 
> Not bashing someone’s diet and choices, but this concept eludes me?????????
> 
> Great morning running errands, back to house to unload flooring.



Yeah, I don't get it either. God's already given us some wonderful means to transform vegetation - including vegetation that we can't eat - into high quality protein without having to do extensive processing or manufacturing. We still buy our chicken from Costco because sourcing locally raised chicken is quite expensive, but we get our beef and pork from a local farmer who uses sustainable practices and it is then processed by a local butcher shop and then it ends up in our freezer. This all happens within 25 miles of our home, not in a factory somewhere and then getting shipped all over the country. I do hope to find a more reasonably priced source for local chicken someday. My wife and I wish we could raise chickens, but we live in town and they're not allowed (and we wouldn't have the space for them either).

Hard to compare. Here's Beyond Burger vs. Beef, for comparison:





And a favorite meme from early on in the covid stupidity in relation to food shortages:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65

It's a product made for millennials so that they can "politically" proclaim they are vegetarians and are "woke" to all the applicable bad things they think occur by eating meat. Their wokism allows them to proclaim they are saving the planet, protecting innocent animals, and being healthier and superior to all those neanderthals who still eat meat.

They don't/can't understand that all these fake meats are not healthy and are actually worse for the environment/planet when you include the manufacture of all the chemicals needed to make plants taste somewhat similar to meat.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Great Post 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That is where the vegetarian says to the meat " I'm not missing you at all...."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

To me vegetables are grown in your garden or on a farm and then eaten as they are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

EPA had filed a request to stop using ethanol in gasoline in 2024. As for carbon footprint, ethanol blended gas is now a brake even or negative impact on the carbon footprint. The cost to incentivize farmers to grow more corn has risen. They still burn many hundreds of thousands of gallons of mostly diesel to plow, prep, plant and harvest. The GMO round-up ready corn has its own GreenDeal issues. Then it is shipped multiple times to process and deliver. The horsepower of blended fuel drops, as does mileage so more is needed to reach the same HP level and distances. Now as fuel costs have risen so people will work more and use more gas to spend more at the pump. It is a great cycle. Oh, part of the ethanol cycle is paying farmers not to grow crops as well. Big Brother is SO smart. Sure it will never pass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok, I missed it, fill me in.


Pairs. Of socks. The buddy system?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Several days ago, I gave a friend a rough-turned cherry bowl. He brought it back today to turn on my lathe because he has a bearing issue on his 3520B. His bowl turned out pretty nice. I got some work on the current challenge while he was here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

This really made me feel good. 

Let me add one thing: I support and encourage all non-meat eaters!!!!!! More steak for me!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I still believe there is a special place for all those creatures. Between the peas and potatoes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

A special morning heading to church. Seeing these guys always puts a warm spot in my heart. Thinking of you @Eric Rorabaugh and others

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice!!! Love to have one of them in the freezer. We reintroduced elk several years ago into Virginia. This year we are having a lottery for an elk hunt. Only a few tags are available. Hopefully it will be more in later years. I put in for it. The odds of being drawn are astronomical but you can't get drawn if you don't apply.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice!!! Love to have one of them in the freezer. We reintroduced elk several years ago into Virginia. This year we are having a lottery for an elk hunt. Only a few tags are available. Hopefully it will be more in later years. I put in for it. The odds of being drawn are astronomical but you can't get drawn if you don't apply.



I know they did same in Arkansas and it wasn’t that long until their lottery started. I know they started the program in the Buffalo River area and they did great.


----------



## Mike Hill

Most people don’t realize that much of the land that is now forested in Tennessee was prairie and grassland as recently as 200 years ago. Back in the early 1700s, reports of grasslands — or ‘barrens’ - what we rednecks call 'em — were populated with bison and elk as far as the eye could see. The last documented wild elk killed in Tennessee was in 1865 in of all places Obion County - not what I would consider elk country. In 2003 "they" decided to reintroduce them. After a 134 year gap, - the "next" elk was harvested in 2009. A friend on mine got a big'un in 2013. Think there are about 400 population now, and they lottery out 15 tags.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## William Tanner

My day has been great but don’t know about these two. Went to Mac’s for my morning coffee and the right drive through lane was blocked by this pickemup truck and trailer. Never mind the signs that say no trucks or trailers, he is going to try it. I managed to get through in the left lane and told the lady at the first window that it would probably be prudent to get the manager out there to check for damage to other vehicles and property. She said, “you would think”, which told me no one was brave enough to go out there. I continued around the building and watched the rest of the festivities. The guy finally managed to back out but his right while made a tour thrPugh the garden. As I drove off the guy walked back over to inspect the kiosk. I’ll check that out tomorrow. I actually felt bad for these folks.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs

I don't feel sorry for them. There are signs that warn them not to drive a truck & trailer through there. There's far too many people today who think the rules, signs, warnings, instructions, laws, directions, etc. don't apply to them. Hope they had to pay Mac'D's for the repairs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, people taking trailers through the drive is usually a cause for trouble.

But, then again, I've had to do it. We were travelling home from camping and it was the height of the covid craziness. I had hungry kids and not a single place where we stopped would let you walk in and place a to go order. It was drive through only. So I had no choice, but the drive through was pretty open around it and it was only the little trailer pictured below. I wouldn't dream of trying to tow a camper like the above through a drive through.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

I faced a similar situation a couple of years ago traveling cross country. I was towing a car at the time with my pickup. Much too precarious to even attempt a drive through! Had some rather frustrating challenges with eating and finding restrooms! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Yeah, people taking trailers through the drive is usually a cause for trouble.
> 
> But, then again, I've had to do it. We were travelling home from camping and it was the height of the covid craziness. I had hungry kids and not a single place where we stopped would let you walk in and place a to go order. It was drive through only. So I had no choice, but the drive through was pretty open around it and it was only the little trailer pictured below. I wouldn't dream of trying to tow a camper like the above through a drive through.
> 
> View attachment 223971


Similar issue here during the covid peak, but most drive ups let you walk through the line. Kind of neat seeing a bunch of kids on pedal bikes going through the drive line. I guess it was just great to see kids on bikes (actually outside doing something).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Similar issue here during the covid peak, but most drive ups let you walk through the line. Kind of neat seeing a bunch of kids on pedal bikes going through the drive line. I guess it was just great to see kids on bikes (actually outside doing something).


This was just about week after the covid crap started. I was in one lane of a bank drive through waiting, and then this woman walks up in her lane.





It took over 15 minutes before she got to the teller machine. 



For me, it was worth the wait just to see that. The banking system started discriminating against people who don't have cars.. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

William Tanner said:


> My day has been great but don’t know about these two. Went to Mac’s for my morning coffee and the right drive through lane was blocked by this pickemup truck and trailer. Never mind the signs that say no trucks or trailers, he is going to try it. I managed to get through in the left lane and told the lady at the first window that it would probably be prudent to get the manager out there to check for damage to other vehicles and property. She said, “you would think”, which told me no one was brave enough to go out there. I continued around the building and watched the rest of the festivities. The guy finally managed to back out but his right while made a tour thrPugh the garden. As I drove off the guy walked back over to inspect the kiosk. I’ll check that out tomorrow. I actually felt bad for these folks.
> 
> View attachment 223946
> 
> View attachment 223947


Here is a photo that shows the damage to the drive through

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Herb G.

William Tanner said:


> Here is a photo that shows the damage to the drive through
> 
> View attachment 223990


That's at least $400,000 worth of damage if I ever saw it.
Or, it might buff right out.
What do I know?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Herb G. said:


> That's at least $400,000 worth of damage if I ever saw it.
> Or, it might buff right out.
> What do I know?


Don't worry, that'll buff out. Right Johnny?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well my old 15 year old dell with windows 7 is so outdated that I can't really do anything with it other than surf the Webb. Betty's son got a new computer (gets one every year) and sold me this 1 year old Dell xps17, loaded. Now I can finally upload videos from my gopro. Learning it all, the camera, the windows 11 system, editing, etc.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

This week we celebrate our youngest's birthday. My in-laws are out to visit this weekend. Always enjoy it when we get to spend time with them.

And we're eating good. Last night I smoked some brats and my wife pan roasted some asparagus. Lunch today was fajitas, with the beef being a roast I smoked this past week. Dinner tonight was ribs and mac-n-cheese on the smoker and some oven roasted brussel sprouts with a spicy maple drizzle and feta cheese crumbles. Did ribs in 3 different sauces - a cherry bbq (that I make), teriyaki, and raspberry chipotle.





We'll be enjoying leftovers for a few days!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Where's the droolin' you made me hungry even though I just ate supper emoji?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

I am the worst selfie taker, but I tried. Dropped the top on the Miata and pulled into a small park across from my real office. Incredible day; Springtime in the Rockies

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Had a call for a half cord of firewood this morning. Went over to my one stock pile and found 3 sets of tracks backed in to the pile where someone has helped themselves. They focused on the center of the pile that was covered with a tarp. They kindly covered the wood back up to leave a nice divot in the center to allow the water to puddle and slowly saturate into the remaining wood pile. I guess my brother has not been checking his cameras, or took them down...?... Such is life, hope it helped someone make it through the winter.

Yes, had enough for today's customer, but had to cut them a break being it was not properly dry.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It wasn't today but Mon-Wed this week. A bunch of the local PD's and SO's K9 Officer's do a week long training every year. Our tracking guys go and teach visual tracking. We got to hear stories from K9 Officers that have been through our training before of how they used it when the K9 lost the track or got in a swirling scent pool and located the suspect by visual tracking. I love this !

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Few more. Part of the training was at Virginia Tech's Kentland Farm (beautiful OLD farm) and the Radford Army ammunition compound (which I can't take pictures of the ammo bunkers). Here's a couple pics from an old cemetary there early one morning too.

Reactions: Way Cool 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Pretty cool, bet it's fun getting out there with the dogs. I like the one with the dog looking up at the guy in the tree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

That you with your hands up in picture 3 of the first post?

Should be…..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nope sure ain't. Only a couple of these dogs were bite dogs, the rest were tracking and narcotics. I don't understand why criminals don't give up when they say they're gonna release the dog. If you've never seen a bite dog do its thing in person, its amazing. And scary...especially in the bite suit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Yesterday was a bummer when I learned that my friend Jerry Decker passed away on Thursday. He was one of what I consider to be my three mentors in the turning club. We were close friends and he ”learned me” numerous things to include pen turning. When my Delta midi bit the dust, Jerry, who was an electrical engineer, was able to get it running again. I’ve noticed that most in our club have a specialty or a strong point. Jerry’s saw Jerry’s specialties as his creative mind, his teaching skills and his desire and ability to do fine intricate work. Due to Jerry’s declining health he no longer did heavy turning but was focused on building detailed smaller projects. Over the last couple of years he had made (many turned parts) train locomotives, which has multiple moving parts. He had just completed a tug boat and was currently building an intricate sailing ship. 

In the near future, when his wife is ready, I’ll be gathering information about his turning/teaching career years ago in California. This piece will include insight into his time in Viet Nam and his experiences in the corporate world. Jerry’s history will be provided to AAW and another wood working publication. 

One of my other mentors published the following photograph on Facebook this morning. I remember that Jerry found the bulb in an antique store in Portland, Oregon and came up with the design plan while driving home. 

The following is an email I sent sent to club members yesterday. One thing I learned from Jerry was to not get excited. My friend never got excited unless it involved a future project. 

Good Afternoon, 

I was asked to notify MCWT members of the passing of our special friend Jerry Decker. Yesterday morning Jerry had an appointment with his cardiologist at a Kadlec Hospital facility. After his appointment Jerry got in his truck, started it and then passed away. Jerry didn’t show up later in the day as expected and friends were call. The police were notified and RPD found Jerry that evening in a Kadlec parking lot with his truck still running. 

Jerry is a former club president and continued to be a stalwart and pillar of our club. If the club or even a member had a need, Jerry always answered the bell no matter how he was feeling. Jerry loved the club and we loved Jerry. It is not surprising that Jerry was scheduled to teach tomorrow (Saturday) at the “ladies turning day.” I personally considered Jerry to be a good friend and turning mentor and all that knew Jerry will miss him dearly. 

Leo agreed to be the club conduit to Judy for the near term. No arrangements have been announced but more information will be forthcoming. 

Regards, 

Bill Tanner

Sent from my iPad

Reactions: Sincere 14


----------



## Gdurfey

@William Tanner , Bill, prayers for all. Sorry buddy, hang in there……

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Went over my mill buddies today. We put the Grandberg chainsaw mill together. Just need a spacer piece for the 60" bar to go on the saw. This thing is gonna be wicked!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man

Can’t wait to see it in operation! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice. Expensive powerhead! Lol. I can see some improvements where mad to the Grunberg over my very old one. The black cross brackets look like they are machined now, mine where cast aluminum and prone to break over the years, yours are better. I'll recommend 2 additions you should have especially running a bar that long. Get the auxiliary oiler for the bar. And get an extra square tube cross bar for the mill, it comes in handy on different size logs when you need to move the handle and then can leave a cross bar in place. You'll appreciate that when starting a cut on the end of the log. Nice shiney new tool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thanks Greg. That powerhead is a beast. Yes the black brackets are machined. The whole thing seems well made. Already said we need the aux oiler. Good idea on the extra crossbar. He bought the winch that pulls the saw evenly. Just realized I forgot to take a picture after we put it on

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That winch is cool, but always try and elevate one end of the log and push down hill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

would love to see that winch installed. I didn't get the winch with mine and am considering upgrading

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'll get a picture of next time I'm over there

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I have commented before that we don’t have full internet right now. Well, found out the Aggies were playing for the NIT championship tonight, then saw that our alumni chapter was meeting at my favorite bbq joint, Rudy’s. 

Denise, even after the great day said go back down to the game. By the time I got there and got food, only 15 minutes were left. 

A little bummed, we were out scored with 3 seconds left. Our last shot did come close and hit the rim. Congratulations Xavier. 

But fun to be with folks to watch the game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Thats funny, I didn't find out about it until we sat down at a restaurant last night and noticed a game on the screen. Wife had had a busy day and she deserved a meal out! The color balance on the screen was so bad (the maroon looked rather like that rather ugly burnt orangish color) and all I could see at first on the jerseys was Texas - I thought it was another texas team playing - until I saw the scoreboard and the word Aggies. Did not know the final outcome until this morning. What is the School Motto? - "Wait till next year!" Unless it is track - we don't seem to win many champtionships - oh well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nice brisk morning. Had a beautiful day to run my little bandmill. Had 2 trailer loads of odds and ends to mill before we get to Daddy's stuff.
Cut a 6 foot long ash and the rest was black locust.



cutting them to mostly 10/4. It is easier to make beams and such like out of 2 narrower pieces than to tote a 5 inch thick locust beam around. I still have about 3 or 4 more locust to cut

and a couple poplar and a couple box elder and a few dogwood shorts before we get into his nearest pile

most are years dead pine that we will be salvaging heartwood out of. With a few maple and possibly a cherry buried in there, I can't remember about the cherry. It may be in the pile still across the creek with the other maple..
Anyways, now you folks know where the sawdust addiction originated... I got it honest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Could be some attractive grain in there. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

well $hit today was the end of 28 years service to my job. ended not by choice but by the upper
management bureau over some simple BS. WOW as of today unemployed after over 40 plus years of continuous working career. been wanting to retire but for the last several years something has come up. Wife having a heart attack 2years ago. Ok i think I will shoot for this year. grandson who I have been raising for 11 of his 12 years here diagnosed with hundreds of cancer tumors in his spinal cord and brain. He i right in the middle of his radiation treatment and BOOM no more insurance and no more income. I havent been on alot dealing with life but this sucks. Well i guess God said here you wont do it so now your unemployed figure it out its what you really need to do. So a whole new journey begins at 62 on what to do. Excuse me needing to blow of some really strange and fearfull thoughts. Gonna make it I know just got to get a plan into action. thanks for the vent.

Reactions: Sincere 17


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Ole yea had a company phone for most of those years all my numbers and contacts gone so dont try and call dont have the number I have had for many years. If you can get me your number will let you know mine once I get anew phone. UUGHH!1

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That stinks! We will be praying for your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

William Tanner said:


> Yesterday was a bummer when I learned that my friend Jerry Decker passed away on Thursday. He was one of what I consider to be my three mentors in the turning club. We were close friends and he ”learned me” numerous things to include pen turning. When my Delta midi bit the dust, Jerry, who was an electrical engineer, was able to get it running again. I’ve noticed that most in our club have a specialty or a strong point. Jerry’s saw Jerry’s specialties as his creative mind, his teaching skills and his desire and ability to do fine intricate work. Due to Jerry’s declining health he no longer did heavy turning but was focused on building detailed smaller projects. Over the last couple of years he had made (many turned parts) train locomotives, which has multiple moving parts. He had just completed a tug boat and was currently building an intricate sailing ship.
> 
> In the near future, when his wife is ready, I’ll be gathering information about his turning/teaching career years ago in California. This piece will include insight into his time in Viet Nam and his experiences in the corporate world. Jerry’s history will be provided to AAW and another wood working publication.
> 
> One of my other mentors published the following photograph on Facebook this morning. I remember that Jerry found the bulb in an antique store in Portland, Oregon and came up with the design plan while driving home.
> 
> The following is an email I sent sent to club members yesterday. One thing I learned from Jerry was to not get excited. My friend never got excited unless it involved a future project.
> 
> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I was asked to notify MCWT members of the passing of our special friend Jerry Decker. Yesterday morning Jerry had an appointment with his cardiologist at a Kadlec Hospital facility. After his appointment Jerry got in his truck, started it and then passed away. Jerry didn’t show up later in the day as expected and friends were call. The police were notified and RPD found Jerry that evening in a Kadlec parking lot with his truck still running.
> 
> Jerry is a former club president and continued to be a stalwart and pillar of our club. If the club or even a member had a need, Jerry always answered the bell no matter how he was feeling. Jerry loved the club and we loved Jerry. It is not surprising that Jerry was scheduled to teach tomorrow (Saturday) at the “ladies turning day.” I personally considered Jerry to be a good friend and turning mentor and all that knew Jerry will miss him dearly.
> 
> Leo agreed to be the club conduit to Judy for the near term. No arrangements have been announced but more information will be forthcoming.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bill Tanner
> 
> Sent from my iPad
> 
> View attachment 224387


So sorry to hear of your friends passing Bill. If he was anywhere near as unique as that airship he built, he must have been something else.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Bigdrowdy1 , Rodney, so easy for me to sit hear and type “God has a plan” even if we both know it is the absolute truth. Our brains and such just likes to let the stories in, we listen to them, and well……. Prayers Rodney. And if it is one thing I have learned, this is a place to vent, let it out and we will help by typing back and more!! Collectively, we have pretty big shoulders. It’s going to work……..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice brisk morning. Had a beautiful day to run my little bandmill. Had 2 trailer loads of odds and ends to mill before we get to Daddy's stuff.
> Cut a 6 foot long ash and the rest was black locust.View attachment 225014View attachment 225015cutting them to mostly 10/4. It is easier to make beams and such like out of 2 narrower pieces than to tote a 5 inch thick locust beam around. I still have about 3 or 4 more locust to cutView attachment 225016and a couple poplar and a couple box elder and a few dogwood shorts before we get into his nearest pileView attachment 225017most are years dead pine that we will be salvaging heartwood out of. With a few maple and possibly a cherry buried in there, I can't remember about the cherry. It may be in the pile still across the creek with the other maple..
> Anyways, now you folks know where the sawdust addiction originated... I got it honest.


Been a lot of chatter lately about Locust wood for turning. Perhaps a few bowl blanks might go well on the forum. Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nature Man said:


> Been a lot of chatter lately about Locust wood for turning. Perhaps a few bowl blanks might go well on the forum. Chuck


I was hoping to find something that didn't look too shaky with a nice grain pattern. I was under 12 inches on the ones I cut which doesn't leave a very deep blank when you saw out the pith. I hope to go 4 inches on a blank for several uses. I want a few mallet blanks too... we shall see what shows up in the next pile. 
The second picture is a decent crotch, I plan to look closer at that as a possible platter. It is around 10/4 as is its bookmatch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

God is the Master architect that uses a form of math unreadable by man. Our prayers are with you. May the Lord lead you in a way worth living that reveals answers in a timely manner, that blesses your life and those you love.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Well, called my sister last night to wish her happy birthday (I'm a good big brother!). Found out she and hubby were taking a well-deserved respite from taking care of our parents (Mom fell and broke her hip a month ago). They were in Marathon, TX and going to be in Terlingua for the next couple of days. Now there is something not right about a little sister retiring before big brother and traveling - especially to Big Bend Country! I love the Big Bend Area - snakes, cactus, spiders, thorns, scorpions, rocks, sand, etc...... Tried to get her to go out and get me a big piece of Texas Juniper - that ain't gonna happen!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

They picked a good time of year to visit Big Bend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> Well, called my sister last night to wish her happy birthday (I'm a good big brother!). Found out she and hubby were taking a well-deserved respite from taking care of our parents (Mom fell and broke her hip a month ago). They were in Marathon, TX and going to be in Terlingua for the next couple of days. Now there is something not right about a little sister retiring before big brother and traveling - especially to Big Bend Country! I love the Big Bend Area - snakes, cactus, spiders, thorns, scorpions, *rocks*, sand, etc...... Tried to get her to go out and get me a big piece of Texas Juniper - that ain't gonna happen!


Lil Mikey, I'm sure glad you added 'Rocks' to your description of that area. Been there looking for rock to knap, and found a bunch near Terlingua on a piece of ground owned by the Woodward ranch further north. Love that area............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I love the idea of being in Terlingua sometime. A guy I have admired hung out in that area some. Not really into the “want to feel his presence “ thing, but for some reason this particular person makes me think this way at times. What he built at a little Vegas airport shop to the barking Jack rabbit racing team, I just not sure the American car industry will see another like him. 

And yes, I left his name out on purpose. Someone will be very quick to name him…..


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> I love the idea of being in Terlingua sometime. A guy I have admired hung out in that area some. Not really into the “want to feel his presence “ thing, but for some reason this particular person makes me think this way at times. What he built at a little Vegas airport shop to the barking Jack rabbit racing team, I just not sure the American car industry will see another like him.
> 
> And yes, I left his name out on purpose. Someone will be very quick to name him…..


Bob?


----------



## William Tanner

Mariners are on a winning streak. 2-0.


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> Bob?


Carroll


----------



## DLJeffs

Ted & Alice?

Wait for it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FLShooter

Great day here in Florida 71 degrees, very little wind. Turning something on the lathe. Not sure what it going to be yet.


----------



## Mr. Peet

FLShooter said:


> Great day here in Florida 71 degrees, very little wind. Turning something on the lathe. Not sure what it going to be yet.


Great day here as well. A warm sunny 46 degrees with light winds under 30mph, with several snow showers mixed in every hour. Today I am presenting at a local 4-H club on _Emerald Ash Borer_. Kids range from 5-16, should be interesting for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

We have borrowed a bit of Florida's heat today. Hard to believe we had snow yesterday

been cleaning up shelves and talking with a neighbor who drops by from time to time to see what weird thing I may have cut since he was last here. Got to clean out the egg machine area soon. (I hate scooping chicken crap)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Makes great fertilizer though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well back to work today after a short 4 days off.
My daily drivers, 1 large and 1 small, if it rains I drive the medium sized tacoma.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

An incredible day today! Passed final inspections. Not really suspenseful, thankfully. And in truth there is a warranty item that has to be addressed, but it really doesn't matter. The hot water line running to second bathroom is reversed with the cold under the house. But that is a factory issue and not with our plumber. Yes, it was written up, but they said continue with the move in; not a problem.

Wow........now to transition the dogs to the house from the trailer and small yard. More on all of this on my build page!

Thanks everyone for the comments, prayers, thoughts, suggestions, wise cracks;....I love them all!!!! THANK YOU

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Herb G.

Supposed to be 82* here today. It's 93* as I type this.
So much for forecasting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Not the best of days. On the good side I’m currently in Texas, and been able to see a few bluebonnets, but not for good reason. Very early this morning my Mom died. Got a phone call yesterday evening from one of my sisters that she took a dramatic turn for worse. Was able to find the last plane to Austin, buy tickets, pack, and board in less than 2 hours. Got to Seguin in time to be with my Dad and family to be with Mom for her last 45 minutes.

Reactions: Sincere 22


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mike, so sorry to hear this. Prayers to you and all your family. Stay strong my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

I am sorry for your loss Mike. Prayers for you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

My sincerest condolences. This is one of the toughest losses in life! Prayers and well wishes to you and your family. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

A tough one Mike. We are all thinking about you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So sorry for your loss Mike, I feel for you and yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Very sorry, Mike. That you were there, with your father, is a blessing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Very glad you were able to make it before she passed. My Dad passed Easter morning 18 years ago, 8:20 am. Cherish the memories.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Trob115

Sorry to hear about your loss. Prayers for you and all of your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

So sorry for your loss Mike but glad to hear you made in time to see her. Stay strong man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

So sorry for your loss. I can’t imagine what you’re going through right now, but I’m sure I speak for everyone here when I say we are all here for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

Sorry to hear that Mike. Lean on God in times like these. He will see you thru, my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sorry for your loss @Mike Hill,I’m glad you were able to make it down before she passed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10

woodtickgreg said:


> Well back to work today after a short 4 days off.
> My daily drivers, 1 large and 1 small, if it rains I drive the medium sized tacoma.
> 
> How hard is it to get into trucking (and making decent money)? I used to do field service work and I miss having only "one job to do." Not the 40 that I do in management. It's very attractive to a former sailor / wannabe cowboy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

@SubVet10 making good money in trucking isn't really an option anymore unless you want to live in your truck and work 14 hour days. This is why most drivers have gotten out of it. I make ok money but not great with my local job. There isn't a driver shortage, just a pay and respect shortage. Companies dont respect drivers or their needs to have a life too, I work 10 to 12 hour days everyday and it sucks, especially when your in your 60's. Drivers wages haven't increased since the 70's, back then it was good money, wages have not increased with the cost of living.
Getting into trucking is not easy today, you have to go to school to get your license, you need a certain amount of hours driving with a trainer or instructor. After many years of driving smaller trucks I went to school to get my CDL A license, it cost me 5 grand. It was a 3 week course back then.
Now I'll say this, you can always get a job driving, might be a crappy job but you'll be working. I'm always looking for a better local driving job, home daily's are what most drivers look for and its competitive. Over the road driving isn't for everyone, I did it and saw the country but it also put me through a divorce. Now I wont do it, only local work for me and the wages are not great. Better than some jobs, better than what the big 3 starts you at, but not great. I do enjoy driving, always have, but it's not for everyone. Driving big rigs is not glamorous, I'm just as happy driving a straight truck. I go where the money is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill

This is where I’m at today

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike Hill said:


> This is where I’m at today
> 
> View attachment 225603


I wanna see the tree that came off of.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SubVet10

woodtickgreg said:


> @SubVet10 making good money in trucking isn't really an option anymore unless you want to live in your truck and work 14 hour days. This is why most drivers have gotten out of it. I make ok money but not great with my local job. There isn't a driver shortage, just a pay and respect shortage. Companies dont respect drivers or their needs to have a life too, I work 10 to 12 hour days everyday and it sucks, especially when your in your 60's. Drivers wages haven't increased since the 70's, back then it was good money, wages have not increased with the cost of living.
> Getting into trucking is not easy today, you have to go to school to get your license, you need a certain amount of hours driving with a trainer or instructor. After many years of driving smaller trucks I went to school to get my CDL A license, it cost me 5 grand. It was a 3 week course back then.
> Now I'll say this, you can always get a job driving, might be a crappy job but you'll be working. I'm always looking for a better local driving job, home daily's are what most drivers look for and its competitive. Over the road driving isn't for everyone, I did it and saw the country but it also put me through a divorce. Now I wont do it, only local work for me and the wages are not great. Better than some jobs, better than what the big 3 starts you at, but not great. I do enjoy driving, always have, but it's not for everyone. Driving big rigs is not glamorous, I'm just as happy driving a straight truck. I go where the money is.


@woodtickgreg Dear Greg, thank you for the wonderful reply. I don't mind driving. A lot of what you said makes sense. Especially with the OTR divorce rates. I spent many hundred thousand miles driving and flying all over, that is not what I am looking for. Not while the kids are still young anyways. The trucking school is still 3-5K, if you are borrowing a rig. 
Down here in Texas it sounds like many are "dailies" between the big cities: Houston, DFW, San Antonio, New Orleans, etc. I heard the other day of a guy who bought a $140K Kenworth and will have it paid off in two years. Though, some of that seems to be the guys who get the certs to haul petrochemicals.
I read this morning that Wally World has 15K drivers. 7K have been hired in the last two years. They are even doing their own trucking school with starting wages close to 6 figures. There's sure to be plenty of "if's" in that but still... 
Also, using a voice recorder I could "write" a book in two weeks  
Take Care Good Sir.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

When I was over the road I figured out how many hours I was working for my pay, it calculated out to the point that I would have been better in any job at home rather than on the road so I quit the otr thing. The only way you'll make any money being an owner operator is if you have your own authority. I would never buy a truck in today's times with today's repair and fuel cost. I've had hazmat endorsements before, tanker too. Hazmat just makes you more vulnerable to tickets and fines. Hazmat placards on your truck mean extra revenue for the dot. Wally world has a revolving door for most of their drivers, trucking companies have not even tried to figure out why they can't keep a driver at the wages they pay and time away from home. There are an awful lot of new inexperienced drivers on the road now, and now they are allowing 18 year olds drive big rigs! Pretty scary if you ask me. I know i wasnt mature enough at 18 to be driving a big rig. But that's the industries solution to their so called driver shortage. And then let's look at the foreigner drivers that can't even read, write, or speak English! How the heck did they get their license? The trucking industry is a mess and there are no solutions in sight. The manufacturing company I work for can't even get another local driver, why? Because they don't pay. Their new add is starting a new driver out at more than I currently make, how do you think that makes me feel? Yes I'm looking for a new crappy truck driving job somewhere else. Only reason I'm still there is its close to home and it's an easy job, I load and unload with a forklift, no physical work. I'm not trying to be negative, but I won't sugar coat things either. Trucking is what it is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben

Your right @woodtickgreg trucking is what it is,and what it has never been,in my experience,is a 9-5 job. Around the twin cities area there are companies paying up to $30 an hour,a good buddy of mine has had 2 jobs that pay that amount. I am on the upside of $25,we start around $20,offer 3 weeks vacation and a company paid phone(with limitations) and had to let two trucks go back when the lease was up because we can’t find drivers,there just isn’t enough around here. @SubVet10 I would talk to drivers you see around and see what they are saying in your area,Greg and I are 2 states away and have two different experiences,and my guess is it’s different down there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


> Your right @woodtickgreg trucking is what it is,and what it has never been,in my experience,is a 9-5 job. Around the twin cities area there are companies paying up to $30 an hour,a good buddy of mine has had 2 jobs that pay that amount. I am on the upside of $25,we start around $20,offer 3 weeks vacation and a company paid phone(with limitations) and had to let two trucks go back when the lease was up because we can’t find drivers,there just isn’t enough around here. @SubVet10 I would talk to drivers you see around and see what they are saying in your area,Greg and I are 2 states away and have two different experiences,and my guess is it’s different down there.


Yeah unfortunately they don't pay that around her. If they offered what your getting I'd be happy. 9 to 5? No its not. I work 10 to 12 hours a day and sometimes more. 20$ an hour, no driver with any kind of experience that's worth anything is going to work for that, I won't!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> Yeah unfortunately they don't pay that around her. If they offered what your getting I'd be happy. 9 to 5? No its not. I work 10 to 12 hours a day and sometimes more. 20$ an hour, no driver with any kind of experience that's worth anything is going to work for that, I won't!


We average 10-11 hrs a day occasionally more but not to often. I won’t work for that any more either.


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> This is where I’m at today
> 
> View attachment 225603


@Mike Hill 
You do realize that is actually the world's third biggest pecan. A larger pecan was erected in Brunswick, Missouri in the 1980s. BUT in July 2011 Seguin took the title back with a 16 x 8-foot pecan. If you wanna see it go over to the Big Red Barn at the Texas Agricultural Education & Heritage Center. Nuts huh?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> We average 10-11 hrs a day occasionally more but not to often. I won’t work for that any more either.


$20 an hour is common here for trucking. Must be 21 years old. DOT is constantly pulling everyone over. I try not running any round bales or firewood for fear of being nabbed for some new law they fail to inform you of. It would be nice if PA would let you know of changes when they send out registration renewals. As minimum wages go up, the value of all other wages decrease, at least that is how it has worked the last 60 years in the US.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

In 1970 $20 an hour was a good wage. Truckers wages have not kept up, especially after the de regulation of the industry. The Teamsters are no longer of any importance to the drivers, means nothing. They got rid of Jimmy Hoffa and now the drivers don't have a voice. So now the people that have to pay for the trucking got what they wanted, cheap frieght, and now their crying that they can't put drivers in the seats of the trucks and they refuse to listen to the drivers and see the real reasons why the so called driver shortage is false.
Some companies are starting to increase the hourly wages to get drivers, duh! Some are starting drivers out at $29 to $30 per hour. Some are paying g company drivers otr at 70 cents a mile or more and actually getting drivers back home to their families for mor than 34 hours on a weekend. And by the way so people that dont know about truckers log books after 70 hours on duty you have to shut down for 34 hours to reset your 70 hour clock. 34 hours is not a weekend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SubVet10

woodtickgreg said:


> In 1970 $20 an hour was a good wage. Truckers wages have not kept up, especially after the de regulation of the industry. The Teamsters are no longer of any importance to the drivers, means nothing. They got rid of Jimmy Hoffa and now the drivers don't have a voice. So now the people that have to pay for the trucking got what they wanted, cheap frieght, and now their crying that they can't put drivers in the seats of the trucks and they refuse to listen to the drivers and see the real reasons why the so called driver shortage is false.
> Some companies are starting to increase the hourly wages to get drivers, duh! Some are starting drivers out at $29 to $30 per hour. Some are paying g company drivers otr at 70 cents a mile or more and actually getting drivers back home to their families for mor than 34 hours on a weekend. And by the way so people that dont know about truckers log books after 70 hours on duty you have to shut down for 34 hours to reset your 70 hour clock. 34 hours is not a weekend.


Ugh. Same as many technical industries. The shortage is local technicians and engineers who will work for low wages. So the openings are filled with B1 visas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> @Mike Hill
> You do realize that is actually the world's third biggest pecan. A larger pecan was erected in Brunswick, Missouri in the 1980s. BUT in July 2011 Seguin took the title back with a 16 x 8-foot pecan. If you wanna see it go over to the Big Red Barn at the Texas Agricultural Education & Heritage Center. Nuts huh?


I think Seguin may have the biggest and the second biggest. The one in the picture is plaster and concrete by a dentist friend. He had to make it heavy enough so that our nearby town rivals couldn’t steal it. It’s been known to have been painted the colors of our rivals at times (blue for New Braunfels, purple for San Marcos, green for…… I don’t remember…… and gold which did not make sense as we were gold)! We are a relatively small town!

A friend of our family’s who owned a large pecan wholesale business wasn’t about to let that Missouri town get away with the title. So he had a slightly bigger one made. And then just to make sure he had an even bigger one made. He used to hold a fish fry for the church in one of his pecan orchards/bottoms. He and a group of his friends would go catfishing most of the year to catch most of the fish he fried. He fried it in one of if not the largest cast iron cooking pots I have ever seen. Thing was like 6’ across and 4’ deep. No telling how many 55 gal barrels of cooking oil it took. He wrapped some chicken wire around the tines of pitchforks to use as ladles to get the fish out of the pot. Good times!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> I think Seguin may have the biggest and the second biggest. The one in the picture is plaster and concrete by a dentist friend. He had to make it heavy enough so that our nearby town rivals couldn’t steal it. It’s been known to have been painted the colors of our rivals at times (blue for New Braunfels, purple for San Marcos, green for…… I don’t remember…… and gold which did not make sense as we were gold)! We are a relatively small town!
> 
> A friend of our family’s who owned a large pecan wholesale business wasn’t about to let that Missouri town get away with the title. So he had a slightly bigger one made. And then just to make sure he had an even bigger one made. He used to hold a fish fry for the church in one of his pecan orchards/bottoms. He and a group of his friends would go catfishing most of the year to catch most of the fish he fried. He fried it in one of if not the largest cast iron cooking pots I have ever seen. Thing was like 6’ across and 4’ deep. No telling how many 55 gal barrels of cooking oil it took. He wrapped some chicken wire around the tines of pitchforks to use as ladles to get the fish out of the pot. Good times!


Odd, I would have thought New Braunfels would be BROWN as it translates to "brown rock"...


----------



## Mike Hill

Mr. Peet said:


> Odd, I would have thought New Braunfels would be BROWN as it translates to "brown rock"...


Had no idea! That makes sense as I felt like a big brown rock hit me after one particular football game. I blocked a punt with my chin - stung me pretty good. But then their mascot was the DREADED and fear-inspiring unicorn!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

This is the second largest pecan - built to bring the title back to Seguin. I did not get to see it - couldn't find out where it was. I assume it is inside the museum with Pape's huge collection of nutcrackers. Dad would go around and pick them up at sales and shows and give/sell them to Pape. 





Then when he wanted to make sure the title stayed in Seguin, Pape had this one made and it's the one outside of the "red barn" John says both are modeled after his favorite pecan - a hybrid thin-shell variety named "Desirable".

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

After Easter Services, and before I had to get to the airport yesterday - went to my cousin's for a quick bite - he was holding a big cookout for a family Easter Gathering between New Braunfels and San Antonio. Scarfed down a hamburger and chili dog and left for the airport. Hopped on I-35 and was expecting to see a familiar sight - but did not see it. Was confused, since it has been at least 30 years since being on that section of I-35 but it hasn't been all that long since it was on an episode of Dirty Jobs. Did a little research this morning and it has changed ownership and is now an Animal World - bigger and brighter - but I sure will miss the big yellow sign and all the billboards. Progress - bah humbug - sometimes!





But then we passed the behemoth - did not realize what it was until we had passed. The Current World's Largest Convenience Store - Something like 66,000 sf of store with 60 gas pumps and 84 toilets and has more smokers for sale that the entire area of Nashville. But alas, it will be short-lived, Buc-ees is building a bigger one 74,000 sf in Sevierville, TN. We won't be bragging or anything!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Mike Hill , just saw the above about your mom. Prayers my friend; I am so sorry to have read this!!!! That is a hole that can never be replaced but you know the other side of the story and she is still there for you!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> After Easter Services, and before I had to get to the airport yesterday - went to my cousin's for a quick bite - he was holding a big cookout for a family Easter Gathering between New Braunfels and San Antonio. Scarfed down a hamburger and chili dog and left for the airport. Hopped on I-35 and was expecting to see a familiar sight - but did not see it. Was confused, since it has been at least 30 years since being on that section of I-35 but it hasn't been all that long since it was on an episode of Dirty Jobs. Did a little research this morning and it has changed ownership and is now an Animal World - bigger and brighter - but I sure will miss the big yellow sign and all the billboards. Progress - bah humbug - sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 225750
> 
> But then we passed the behemoth - did not realize what it was until we had passed. The Current World's Largest Convenience Store - Something like 66,000 sf of store with 60 gas pumps and 84 toilets and has more smokers for sale that the entire area of Nashville. But alas, it will be short-lived, Buc-ees is building a bigger one 74,000 sf in Sevierville, TN. We won't be bragging or anything!
> 
> View attachment 225751


It seems a little counterintuitive to me for companies to want to build huge stores when so much commerce is switching to online.


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> It seems a little counterintuitive to me for companies to want to build huge stores when so much commerce is switching to online.


Yeh, but you still gotta stop for gas (well unless you are elec) and either way you still gotta stop for a potty break if you drink too much coffee! And you can't do either on-line - at least I don't think so!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Gdurfey

A good day when an acquaintance with a mini-excavator is willing to come over and dig your electrical trench

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been watching a mother goose sitting on a nest at a place I go to for work. The male was very protective of her, I watche'd him run off a mess of crows, they wouldn't mess with him.



And now she has her babies after a few weeks. 5 of them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Herb G.

Gdurfey said:


> A good day when an acquaintance with a mini-excavator is willing to come over and dig your electrical trench
> 
> View attachment 225805


Try digging a 12' wide, 6' deep trench 1/2 mile long, & then sticking 48 6" pipes in it.
That's what I tried to do one summer here. After the first 2', I told them to get a backhoe or chit in the wind.
I kid you not. Oh, I was working for a contractor at the time.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> Been watching a mother goose sitting on a nest at a place I go to for work. The male was very protective of her, I watche'd him run off a mess of crows, they wouldn't mess with him.
> View attachment 225837
> And now she has her babies after a few weeks. 5 of them.
> View attachment 225838


Won't be long and we'll have hundreds of those fuzzy little things running all over the place around here. The golf course ponds are big attractors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> Won't be long and we'll have hundreds of those fuzzy little things running all over the place around here. The golf course ponds are big attractors.



Actually it's not the ponds, it's the grass that they eat for food.


----------



## T. Ben

Sky rats!! Get rid of them!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had a great day today. I started with doing another upgrade on my ebike and did a video of it for YouTube. Went to my storage bay to bring some summer stuff home, lawnmower, patio chairs, umbrella, etc. Then Betty and I went for an ebike ride down to the lake, saw some geese with their babies. Ran over a bunch off goose poop that got all over the bikes, lol. Went for frozen custard on our ride. Came home and cleaned the bikes up and put them on the chargers. Had some dinner and now I'm uploading the video to YouTube. A productive and fun day. Weather was great here, finally into the 70's.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

A bit frustrating…Denise came to me and said trailer ran out of propane. Aggravated with myself for not paying attention since we are in the house. Left heat on because I wasn’t quite ready to winterize it until we cleaned it really well and sort of thought about camping. 

Just concerned if the heater was hurt running trying to light. Found a fuse blown on the 12 volt side. Not really sure if I didn’t feel a breaker was also tripped, went off really easily. Reset it, replaced the fuse, nothing…… then thermostat came back to life, heater fired up, and all is good. Not sure why that delayed reaction, but all is good. 

Let me tell you, I think this trailer has been fantastic!!!!! Living in it for 8 months, I can’t complain with how it has held up!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

On a completely different note, I have been holding out on you guys. Didn’t mean to, just been busy. 

But I have a new lathe!!!!!!

Ok, new to me. 

Well, someone at church needed it out of the camp shop and they said take it. 

Well, okay….. have you ever seen Monkey Ward’s answer to the Shopsmith?? Well, I think I have it……. More pictures to come. As I have time, I may start a thread on this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Set up at the Local Sunday Market today and had a great day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Spent the mid-morning burning in my grill for a set of ribs. Beautiful day for ribs taters and corn on the cob...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Spent the mid-morning burning in my grill for a set of ribs. Beautiful day for ribs taters and corn on the cob...


Had smoked ribs twice this week....pork is the new beef

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great @Lou Currier

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

After 2 straight weeks of red flag fire danger, lousy winds, and even a fire about 6 miles from here (thankfully no houses lost; started with a tree blown down into power lines) we have this. Won’t amount to much but better than nothing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> After 2 straight weeks of red flag fire danger, lousy winds, and even a fire about 6 miles from here (thankfully no houses lost; started with a tree blown down into power lines) we have this. Won’t amount to much but better than nothing.
> 
> View attachment 226029


Brrrr..... Two day ago, it was 93. Yesterday, it was probably just over 75. Today it's just over 85. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mowed the yard and then headed to town. Stopped at a local junk store and picked up a hollowing tool. No handle, no other tips just the acute angle 5/8 round rod hollowing steel. Had seen a nova adaptor bowl chuck for turning the bottoms on the bowls there earlier. Apparently nobody there is a woodturner. 3 bucks. 
Don't bother looking. It ain't there anymore...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Mowed the yard and then headed to town. Stopped at a local junk store and picked up a hollowing tool. No handle, no other tips just the acute angle 5/8 round rod hollowing steel. Had seen a nova adaptor bowl chuck for turning the bottoms on the bowls there earlier. Apparently nobody there is a woodturner. 3 bucks.
> Don't bother looking. It ain't there anymore...


Ok Buddy, you got my curiosity stirred up. Do you have a picture of that nova adapter bowl chuck for turning the bottoms on the bowls?? ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok Buddy, you got my curiosity stirred up. Do you have a picture of that nova adapter bowl chuck for turning the bottoms on the bowls?? ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


I do not. I did buy it. And brought it home. However, it has escaped into the wild here either in the house or carport...
Let me see if I can find an online picture.
I can't seem to upload the image but it is an 8 inch Cole jaw setup. I had to look it up to find the exact name. I know what some things do without knowing their technical names... sorry. I am overloaded with information but not always the information needed to make good clear communications...


----------



## Nubsnstubs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I do not. I did buy it. And brought it home. However, it has escaped into the wild here either in the house or carport...
> Let me see if I can find an online picture.
> I can't seem to upload the image but it is an 8 inch Cole jaw setup. I had to look it up to find the exact name. I know what some things do without knowing their technical names... sorry. I am overloaded with information but not always the information needed to make good clear communications...


Ok Cole jaws. Duh!! Good luck with it....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok Cole jaws. Duh!! Good luck with it....... Jerry (in Tucson)


I have to grab a nova style chuck first... but starting to look like it may be in the near future. Going to start trying to hit the sales in the retirement community now that warm weather is here. Lots of turners and hopefully a few who have extra parts... 
Once I get that, I will be working toward a TSS and an adjustable screw style chuck plate. I know this fellow who makes these cool accessories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Club had the wood swap yesterday. I was not able to make it out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

William Tanner said:


> Club had the wood swap yesterday. I was not able to make it out.
> 
> View attachment 226280


Getting ready to go out there now.


----------



## Mr. Peet

So a family friend clipped a headstone with a hay wagon last fall and knocked it off the base. Today the wife and I stopped in and tried to put it back. We had some cribbing but not enough and it was just too heavy for me to muscle. We got the bottom blocked up and on the base but was out of blocks. I went home and got a few more blocks and a 2"x 8". I stopped at a bar to ask a friend for help and a nephew of the farmer was there. Next thing I know there are three others to help. I strapped the 2"x 8" to the stone and it lifted with ease. A few movements here and there and it was back in place.

So just crunching numbers using averages, the stone was likely 500-600 pounds. Ya, I say a bit more than I should have tried for sure. Don't think any of the Knoll family is left, her date is still open. So either she is well over 100, date never added or planted elsewhere.

So now wife has volunteered me to trim back tree branches to make a wider causeway to the neighboring field to minimize repeating such actions. Joy....

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 4 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

I was worthless today, think I pulled ham-strings in both legs. Walking was painful as was any bending. Hope tomorrow is better.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## trc65

Sounds like you need a long soak in a hot bath.


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Sound like you need a long soak in a hot bath.


Had the flu last week, have had 8 meals in 12 days. Been bloating. Don't think I'd soak, but float at this point. Hope to be on the rebound soon. Miss food. However, skipped 20 some meals and only lost 3 pounds. Thought that was only possible for a woman.....

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Trimmed the causeway a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Positive karma points earned for you and your wife. But from those photos it looks like people drive over the actual grave!


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Positive karma points earned for you and your wife. But from those photos it looks like people drive over the actual grave!


I'm sure they do at times. The distance from the Knoll stone to the trees left is about 16 feet and about 20 feet from the stone further out. However, some of the stones are soapstone from the 1700's and all but weathered away. I'm sure several of the open spaces aren't really open.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday I finally scored a vintage vise for my mill. Smooth as can be and not abused. These old vises usually have drill holes and milling marks in them from user error, but not this one. I like how the screw is covered on this one. I can't for the life of me figure out the brand of it though, did some searching on Google photos but didn't find it yet. There's a tag on the top but the seller said when he was cleaning it a long time ago the paint came off the tag. So it's a mystery at this point. Very heavy cast iron. And it has a rotary base if I ever need it. I'll get a longer handle for it, the one the seller gave me isn't the original and it's kinda short

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I think the vise is a vintage enco brand. Not sure about the base, it could be from anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Heard a chain saw this morning. Found the action a couple of places to the south. This served as my morning entertainment.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

William Tanner said:


> Heard a chain saw this morning. Found the action a couple of places to the south. This served as my morning entertainment.
> 
> View attachment 227088


Hope you were able to scoop up some rounds of those trees! Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

not been a bad day at the 'office' cut up a short maple that has been curing in my yard for a bit.

started milling the 6/4 pine for shop framing. Specifically pushing for rafters. By the time I have enough for rafters, the shorter beams should be sawed up. I am sawing a log pile just front to back not really picking and choosing except what I take in from my house like the maple and a rough looking chunk of apple that is barely visible on top of the load.
I only milled for a few hours. Always other things to do at Daddy's house besides just the fun sawdust stuff.

Reactions: Like 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I wouldn't be wiping; I would be hosing! YIKES!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> I wouldn't be wiping; I would be hosing! YIKES!!


Haven't you ever heard that water and electricity don't mix!  I try not to get my bike wet unless I get caught in the rain. I just wipe it down with a damp rag or some motorcycle spray wax. Some ebikers just use pledge, lol.


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> View attachment 227158not been a bad day at the 'office' cut up a short maple that has been curing in my yard for a bit.View attachment 227159started milling the 6/4 pine for shop framing. Specifically pushing for rafters. By the time I have enough for rafters, the shorter beams should be sawed up. I am sawing a log pile just front to back not really picking and choosing except what I take in from my house like the maple and a rough looking chunk of apple that is barely visible on top of the load.
> I only milled for a few hours. Always other things to do at Daddy's house besides just the fun sawdust stuff.


Sweet!!!


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


>


Lil Mikey wants to know!!! He bets that due to the relative slenderness of that down tube, there was a bunch of goose poop splatter that was not blocked by it, and someone's lower extremities also got a splattering!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Haven't you ever heard that water and electricity don't mix!  I try not to get my bike wet unless I get caught in the rain. I just wipe it down with a damp rag or some motorcycle spray wax. Some ebikers just use pledge, lol.


True True! But most ebikers ain't wiping goose poop off with their Pledge. That comes after the hosing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> Lil Mikey wants to know!!! He bets that due to the relative slenderness of that down tube, there was a bunch of goose poop splatter that was not blocked by it, and someone's lower extremities also got a splattering!


All I'm saying is never ride through the grass that has goose poop with your mouth open.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I saw this going down the freeway today. I want the job driving the weenie mobile!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

You're probably too late for this year and too old! They advertise for applications in Jan. - choose in April or May and then you drive for a year - June to June. They look for recent college grads so that leaves a whole bunch of us out of luck! That would be too kewl to have on your resume'.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Yes, Lil Mikey wanted to do it at one time!!! But too old even then. And that was the rules then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Wife and I went to see the Oscar Meyer Weener mobile a couple years ago when it was in town. Really interesting talking to the kids who were driving it around. They said there are 6 mobiles spaced around the US. Oscar Meyer runs an internship program, mostly for marketing students. They drive the mobile for a year and then hope to get a job offer from Oscar Meyer. The two kids that were here were from Texas and Arkansas. The one gal was about 6'-3" and played basketball for Texas. She was a very impressive person - so well spoken, no nerves, no humming and hawing, spoke clearly. Pretty cool program.

For me though - I want to drive a zamboni.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gdurfey

Actually happened last night, but I am one step closer to having internet at the new house. Starlink changed their program again and now have a RV subscription. Same equipment, but your account will be throttled, probably. For me, it will still be better than a hotspot off of my phone. Not sure whether I can convert this to a residential subscription or will have to buy a new set of hardware; not clear at this time. The price for service is the same as a residential user with the mobility option. Just excited to have real wifi here at the house.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well my taco turned a year old on the 27th. She just turned 4,100 miles. I think this one is a keeper, lots of life left in her and I've grown to really like it. Very fun to drive. Handles way better than my gmc's ever did, and a far superior 4wd system too. Hopefully when the lease is up I can still afford or be able to get gas for it and ill buy it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## William Tanner

Agree. Should be in a parade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

In March 2020, Michael Hosaluk was supposed to spend five days demonstrating and teaching turning at our club. Mike and I talked and agreed that the best thing to do would be to cancel his visit. At the same time our club was holding a show at the Gallery At The Park. I invited Michael to enter the show and he mailed me the art pictured below. (This work was featured in the February 2021 issue of American Woodturner.) Our show, Wood As Art, was cancelled after two weeks and so Michael’s work has been gracing our home since. Today, friend Jerry and I packaged the work, triple boxed, for shipment back to Michael.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Went to a parade this morning and then did a 20 mile bike ride with Betty. We rode all along the lake on lakeshore drive. Think of the final scene in grand torino where toad is driving his car along the lake, that's where we where. I saw a bald eagle flying above us, that was very rare! Then we went for frozen custard ice cream! It's hot here but there's a nice breeze blowing. I got my first sunburn out of the way today

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Yeah, frozen custard ice cream rocks!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Fighting a bug, Denise has been down for 4 days, but…..

We have Wi-Fi!!! Starlink is at the ranch. Just a temp setup in the driveway, but about an hour and this post went over a satellite!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

about 20Mbs download (throttled as I am still on waitlist) and 4 or so uplink. Way better than cellular hotspot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

One of the places I go to for work. There's a bumper crop of goslings this year

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## DLJeffs

Pretty soon people won't be able to walk to their cars and trucks without getting goose poop all over their shoes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> One of the places I go to for work. There's a bumper crop of goslings this year
> View attachment 228114View attachment 228115View attachment 228116


Yum, those grow up to make nice meals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Yum, those grow up to make nice meals.


What!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Yum, those grow up to make nice meals.


You mean like goose leg confit or goose breast pastrami! Danged, now I'm drooling!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That would do for finishers. Starters would be roast goose and stewed goose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Or breaded and deep fried goose breast fingers. Sorta like Steak Frits, - but with goose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have a friend that hunts goose, he said it ain't good for anything but jerky. I don't know, I've never had it before. I always heard roast goose was good but can be on the greasy side of things. But the birds are pure vegetarians so I don't see how their fat could be bad for you? Other than taste?


----------



## Wildthings

They are very gamey tasting. But there are ways of removing the gamey taste. Chicken fried goose breast fingers. Or grilled jalapeño/cheese stuffed goose poppers, of course, bacon wrapped. OR just stuffed

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

The wild ones won't be near as fatty as the cultivated ones are. The cultivated ones, grown for food< are grown to produce more fat = more flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> They are very gamey tasting. But there are ways of removing the gamey taste. Chicken fried goose breast fingers. Or grilled jalapeño/cheese stuffed goose poppers, of course, bacon wrapped. OR just stuffed
> 
> View attachment 228178


Reality - it's mighty scary when I agree with the "stros guy!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Just watched Top Gun Maverick, and if you liked the first you have to go see this one. I believe they played this one really well with respect to the first. Yes, some hokey stuff, etc, as always for movies, but the story was good overall and the filming was incredible!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Just watched Top Gun Maverick, and if you liked the first you have to go see this one. I believe they played this one really well with respect to the first. Yes, some hokey stuff, etc, as always for movies, but the story was good overall and the filming was incredible!!!


Did you see it in IMAX? Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey

Nature Man said:


> Did you see it in IMAX? Chuck


nope, just our little local theater. IMAX might be sensory overload!!!!!


----------



## Wildthings

I've seen it twice now! It was better the second time around

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> Or grilled jalapeño/cheese stuffed goose poppers, of course, bacon wrapped. OR just stuffed
> 
> View attachment 228178


Now, never done goose poppers - but it seems like something I should do! Gotta go get some snows now when the season is on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Left the house at 7 this morning. Know a guy that is cleaning his dads house out since his dad passed away. Asked if he had canning jars and he said yep. Said I could have all I wanted. Went and got half of them this morning and will get the rest next week. A few still had food in them. Got them all cleaned out. Probably ended up so far with about 200 quart and pint jars. Have another lady I know that said I could have all her moms jars when she starts cleaning her house out. Jars/lids were hard to find ast year. Gonna be the same this year and the prices are going way up. Glad I've been picking them up when I see them. Gotta grab some more lids and bands and I'll be good for the year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Note to self. Always and from now on ---- it's better to close your car Windows BEFORE a hard wind-driven rain starts rather than after the rain stops. Just noting an observation!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> nope, just our little local theater. IMAX might be sensory overload!!!!!


I have a friend that did see it in an IMAX and said it was truly an outlandish experience! I really need to go see it with all the recommendations out there! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Note to self. Always and from now on ---- it's better to close your car Windows BEFORE a hard wind-driven rain starts rather than after the rain stops. Just noting an observation!!


And I can vouch for that wind. I was in a box truck when it crossed the plateau.


----------



## Mike Hill

Yowzers! Bet that was fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drycreek

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Left the house at 7 this morning. Know a guy that is cleaning his dads house out since his dad passed away. Asked if he had canning jars and he said yep. Said I could have all I wanted. Went and got half of them this morning and will get the rest next week. A few still had food in them. Got them all cleaned out. Probably ended up so far with about 200 quart and pint jars. Have another lady I know that said I could have all her moms jars when she starts cleaning her house out. Jars/lids were hard to find ast year. Gonna be the same this year and the prices are going way up. Glad I've been picking them up when I see them. Gotta grab some more lids and bands and I'll be good for the year.


Jars and lids both hard to find and up anywhere from 2 or 4 dollars a case on jars and lids .50 to .75 a box of 12.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Started the day Saturday at work, put in 5 hours. Then came home and wiped the ebikes down and went for a ride to the annual eastpointe Gratiot cruise. Perfect weather! Low 70s. Lots of people turned out and enjoyed themselves, gas prices be damned! I have no idea how much race gas cost now a days but you could smell it in the air. Lots of very cool vintage cars, reminded me of what the motor city used to be, it's definitely not that now. I shot some gopro video and I'll have to check and see if it came out today and get it uploaded to YouTube.
Today is mow the lawn, grocery shopping, and then edit and upload the videos if I get time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Dropped my Porter Cable impact driver off the ladder……. That’s bad

No, that’s good, Tractor Supply had them on an in store special. With battery and charger, $59. Got 2!! I had dropped the other one before. Maybe the way it landed this time, but did it up good. 

Oh, new ones are brushless motors. 

Also new wet/dry vacuum…… mine is still in the buddy’s barn. Wanted to suck up the water!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mike Hill

What! Doesn't Colorado know about the magic of duct tape!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Or... send that broken one to Greg (@woodtickgreg ) and he'll repurpose it into something like a racecar or something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> Or... send that broken one to Greg (@woodtickgreg ) and he'll repurpose it into something like a racecar or something.


Funny, I had an old dewalt drill that I dropped and the same thing happened. I just ordered the 2 new case halves and replaced them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. Last week we sent our grandson on a week long fishing camp trip at Candlewood lake. Very cool. He caught 25 bass. Catch and release. And he brought home a trophy. 
Biggest bass. 5.4 lbs!!
Trip of a lifetime!
I may have to send em on another one....he said he had a blast.


















On the ride home he was a little tired....

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. Last week we sent our grandson on a week long fishing camp trip at Candlewood lake. Very cool. He caught 25 bass. Catch and release. And he brought home a trophy.
> Biggest bass. 5.4 lbs!!
> Trip of a lifetime!
> I may have to send em on another one....he said he had a blast.
> 
> View attachment 228659
> 
> View attachment 228660
> 
> View attachment 228661
> 
> 
> View attachment 228662
> 
> On the ride home he was a little tired....
> View attachment 228663


Experience of a lifetime! Congrats to him! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Good on you Grandpa! And congrats to Jameson! Looks like it was a wonderful trip. Suppose they have an upper age limit for campers? Looks like something I'd enjoy doing for a week or two!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> Good on you Grandpa! And congrats to Jameson! Looks like it was a wonderful trip. Suppose they have an upper age limit for campers? Looks like something I'd enjoy doing for a week or two!











Home - Candlewood Fishing Camp


New England’s Premiere Coed BASS FISHING SUMMER CAMP For Young Anglers Register for Camp New England’s Premiere Coed BASS FISHING SUMMER CAMP For Young Anglers Register for Camp Our Mission To offer an unforgettable summer fishing camp experience for kids regardless of their ethnicity, economic...




candlewoodfishingcamp.org




Have to make a trip over here....
This one here is for us adults....








Bassman Fishing Tours in Connecticut


Bring your friends, family or clients on one of the best fishing lakes in the country! Candlewood Lake is ranked...




bassmantours.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

That is a bucket list fish for me……..wow. That is really great gramps!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

What a great story and memory for you all. I love the kid laying down in front of the group in photo #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Scored big at Home Depot. A Milwaukee hole saw kit for $44!! 7or 8 hole saws. 2 arbors, and 2 replacem bits for the arbors. Pict coming later. They had it on a close out table, list price around $150……. Love scores like that, even needed it this evening installing a new faucet in our utility sink. Put one of those with the center piece that you can pull down and wash the corners of the sink easier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I wonder why they paint those bits. Whenever I've used one that paint heats up, gets sticky and makes it harder to drill the hole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, day is good if I look on the positive. 

Been having an issue with my knee for a few weeks and it gave out on me Wednesday morning. Had the week off to spend time with Denise’s good friends visiting and messed that up. Off to urgent care Wednesday afternoon, X-rays didn’t show anything but received a brace and crutches. 

2 days of rest and at least I can put weight on it again. Orthopedic office has a walk-in care so went this morning. 

Glad I did, more X-rays and recommended an injection which I got instead of waiting weeks. No ligament damage, she just basically called me old and said I aggravated the arthritis in the knee!!! She was very kind about it, but message was clear. 

I think too much up and down on the ladder doing the wall and wiring got me. Oh well, what’s a little delay…….

Glad this group had their own urgent care. Be safe everyone!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## Gdurfey

Gdurfey said:


> Well, day is good if I look on the positive.
> 
> Been having an issue with my knee for a few weeks and it gave out on me Wednesday morning. Had the week off to spend time with Denise’s good friends visiting and messed that up. Off to urgent care Wednesday afternoon, X-rays didn’t show anything but received a brace and crutches.
> 
> 2 days of rest and at least I can put weight on it again. Orthopedic office has a walk-in care so went this morning.
> 
> Glad I did, more X-rays and recommended an injection which I got instead of waiting weeks. No ligament damage, she just basically called me old and said I aggravated the arthritis in the knee!!! She was very kind about it, but message was clear.
> 
> I think too much up and down on the ladder doing the wall and wiring got me. Oh well, what’s a little delay…….
> 
> Glad this group had their own urgent care. Be safe everyone!!!


Thanks everyone!! Back on it…….gingerly!! Drove to Utah today but truck is very comfortable with my brace on. Story will continue tomorrow as to why. Sorry, going to leave you in suspense, but all good. Bless you and thank you everyone. Nice to have a community to share with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> Well, day is good if I look on the positive.
> 
> Been having an issue with my knee for a few weeks and it gave out on me Wednesday morning. Had the week off to spend time with Denise’s good friends visiting and messed that up. Off to urgent care Wednesday afternoon, X-rays didn’t show anything but received a brace and crutches.
> 
> 2 days of rest and at least I can put weight on it again. Orthopedic office has a walk-in care so went this morning.
> 
> Glad I did, more X-rays and recommended an injection which I got instead of waiting weeks. No ligament damage, she just basically called me old and said I aggravated the arthritis in the knee!!! She was very kind about it, but message was clear.
> 
> I think too much up and down on the ladder doing the wall and wiring got me. Oh well, what’s a little delay…….
> 
> Glad this group had their own urgent care. Be safe everyone!!!


I had somethin like that happen when I was in my mid 20's. The cartilage tore. I wound up having laproscopic surgery and was back walking on it when I left the surgery center.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Thanks everyone!! Back on it…….gingerly!! Drove to Utah today but truck is very comfortable with my brace on. Story will continue tomorrow as to why. Sorry, going to leave you in suspense, but all good. Bless you and thank you everyone. Nice to have a community to share with.


It's like the old cliff hanger short films they showed before the Saturday matinee....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Not my day but weekend. Was off since Thursday so I went and picked some wineberries and blackberries on Thursday. Was going to pick some blueberries on Friday but the wife said she wanted to go so we waited until yesterday. We stopped on the way back and picked a little bit more wineberries. I made 2 berry (blackberry/wineberry) jam on Friday. Today I made blueberry pie filling and some 3 berry (blackberry/wineberry/blueberry) jam.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey

After almost 20 hours of driving, I am home safe and sound with my 170 pound 7 year old boy!!!!! His name is George and I guess Denise had a soft spot as her late dad was named the same. 

We used the same adoption agency….er, rescue organization; Rocky Mountain Great Dane Rescue. He is already making friends with 2 of his nes sisters. The third, Hazel the cat, isn’t quite so thrilled. 

Thanks folks!!!?

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | Sincere 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Well, that's not as cool as radarmen from the moon, but it's still pretty cool. In that first picture it looks like George is eating your couch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Well, that's not as cool as radarmen from the moon, but it's still pretty cool. In that first picture it looks like George is eating your couch.


He puts his toys at that level so he doesn’t have to bend over. Another trait just like me. 

Guess there was some separation anxiety this morning when I left for work. Denise works again tonight, hopefully she gets a little sleep!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I want some blackberry/wineberry jam.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## drycreek

DLJeffs said:


> I want some blackberry/wineberry jam.


Ditto!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

DLJeffs said:


> I want some blackberry/wineberry jam.





drycreek said:


> Ditto!


Drive on over and I'll give ya a pint

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Drive on over and I'll give ya a pint


Do you have room to accommodate all of us? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Got a big 3 room tent

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DLJeffs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Drive on over and I'll give ya a pint


If I was on the MIssissippi R or closer you'd regret that invitation.

But I had an awesome day - went up to an area called Canyon Creek Meadows. The forest was incredibly green and verdant (my big word for the day). The wildflowers were blooming down by the trailhead but farther up they were still in buds so it's going to be pretty for another week or two. Still quite a bit of snow covering part of the trail, making it difficult to follow in places, but I took my time, used dead-reckoning, and made it to the proglacial lake above the moraine (okay, bonus big word for the day). Had the entire peak to myself for a PB&J lunch. The mosquitos were out but nothing a little Deep Woods Off couldn't control.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> If I was on the MIssissippi R or closer you'd regret that invitation.
> 
> But I had an awesome day - went up to an area called Canyon Creek Meadows. The forest was incredibly green and verdant (my big word for the day). The wildflowers were blooming down by the trailhead but farther up they were still in buds so it's going to be pretty for another week or two. Still quite a bit of snow covering part of the trail, making it difficult to follow in places, but I took my time, used dead-reckoning, and made it to the proglacial lake above the moraine (okay, bonus big word for the day). Had the entire peak to myself for a PB&J lunch. The mosquitos were out but nothing a little Deep Woods Off couldn't control.
> 
> View attachment 229053
> 
> View attachment 229054
> 
> View attachment 229055
> 
> View attachment 229056


Great place to hide a UFO.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Beautiful pics of a beautiful place!


----------



## Nature Man

Great trip! Did you hike in/out? Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs

Nature Man said:


> Great trip! Did you hike in/out? Chuck


Yeah, it's about a 5 mile loop, with a spur trail that goes up to that lake. The spur is a little over a mile, but it's steeper, especially the last half K or so. The snow made it interesting, had to kick steps so I wouldn't slide way way down bouncing off rocks and trees. Being by myself forces you to be a little more cautious. So overall somewhere around 7 - 8 miles. The bear grass blooms were fantastic.

I don't know the mechanics of why that lake forms that perfectly round center. There's no current so it isn't like that big ice flow in Norway or wherever it is. The logic side of my brain tells me the shoreline, shallow water heats up and melts first. The shallow water also refreezes first at night when it cools down. So the gap is the intermediate zone where it melts but is just deep enough to not refreeze. Looks cool though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Tapping fingers.......tap......tap........tap........waiting on the fishing report!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> Tapping fingers.......tap......tap........tap........waiting on the fishing report!


No fish in the water along this hike. There is a side trip to another lake that reportedly has fish but that was too much walking for me. Plus I was already carrying 10lbs of camera gear, water and lunch. Loading on fishing gear on top and I'd never made it out of the parking lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Spent today doing a project that would have been better done when first threatened 6 weeks ago. Clearing on the back porch. 
I didn't say cleaning because I didn't mean cleaning. I repacked about 16 to 20 totes with miscellaneous craft items and carried them out to a storage shed that has a steel roof now instead of the tarp that it had this spring. 
That allowed enough room to move the brood of ducks out of the house into the porch. Which was becoming an oleofactory necessity.
The porch is about 10 x 20 with an upright freezer as it's only usable occupant.
The remaining 15 to 20 totes will have to be gone through another day. By the way, I discovered during this exercise that we own about 2 more totes of wooden decor than I remembered. Including a full tote of carved DIW pieces. Neat find but rather disturbing at the same time.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

Would be interested to see the DIW carved pieces! Are they all keepers? Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I am not sure at the moment. Originally, I was the one collecting them, but she has gotten pretty adept at bringing them home as well now, so, I have to ask her before selling. I don't have to ask before posting pictures.  threats of DIW pictures later this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Chores are done, grocery shopping is done, cut up a water.ellon for snacks, now just hanging out on the back patio in the shade. The BBQ is lit and just waiting for the coals to be ready, I'm gonna grill up some beef sausages for dinner tonight with potatoe salad. Ya know, summer food.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Moved the dead refrigerated display unit under the canopy and made a few modifications to set up a duck brooder area since it has a drain and these ducks are sloppy as all get out. Then moved the chicks out of the kitchen, they are about big enough to start stirring up a lot of dust. Started with 1 lonely chick but now we are up to about 6 with 20 eggs or so still in the incubator on a continuing hatch schedule. We have a trio that lays slow but steady and the wife wants to hatch as many as possible . I thought they were for eating but...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Was washing the truck for the first time in like 6 years, and this friend came over to watch the old man! It must have amused him - notice the smile!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Cool photo Mike. It's a mystery why dragonflies evolved that extra long abdomen they have when wings, legs and everything else is crammed into that teeny tiny thorax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Me thinks I suspect that someone does not like Lil Mikey - my right front tire!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Holy smokes!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh good lord!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Me thinks I suspect that someone does not like Lil Mikey - my right front tire!
> 
> View attachment 229293


Framing or roofing?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arn213

That is the nature of the trade when you are on construction site. Did you piss some off at the job site? I mean they clearly marked you man & that my friend is a stylized symbol of a “lighting strike”- might want to stay incognito and see who goes by the job site name “Rayo” or a cool cat name “Ace” or “Frehley”! 

Have you seen the movie “V for Vendetta”?


----------



## William Tanner

As I’ve mentioned before I’m teach my retired neurologist to turn. He has been here about six or eight times over the past couple of weeks. We were working on a goblet today. Will have captured rings and some dye.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## SubVet10

DLJeffs said:


> It seems a little counterintuitive to me for companies to want to build huge stores when so much commerce is switching to online.


Bucees is an experience. It's the original "gas-tination". You can empty the bladder, fill up the stomach and pantry, and do 90% of your holiday shopping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Me thinks I suspect that someone does not like Lil Mikey - my right front tire!
> 
> View attachment 229293


Plenty of tread, $4 patch, $20 tube and a $50 change and balance charge are still far cheaper than a new tire.


----------



## Wildthings

or in my area Discount Tires where flats are fixed for free!


----------



## Nature Man

Wildthings said:


> or in my area Discount Tires where flats are fixed for free!


I recently took a tire in with 2 nails in close proximity and Discount Tire would not repair. I had to replace the tire. It was a reasonably new tire, but not purchased from them. If it had been their tire, with their insurance, they would have guaranteed it and replaced it for free but probably still prorated which is understandable. Fortunately for me, I had purchased the tires from Les Schwab back in California before I moved to Texas, so I called them on the phone and they gave me a full refund since the tire was almost new! Guess the lesson learned is to buy quality tires from a reputable company and buy their insurance plan, then you will have recourse should something go wrong. Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill

Yep, two places say the patches ain't big enough to cover all these and a new tire is needed. And of course.......nobody has that tire in stock.........grrrrrr........3 - 5 days to get. I knew I had one tire that had a nail. As Arn said - it's common in my business. So I went to the guy that I had install these tires like I've done 100 times - he does not sell tire anymore, but suggests someone on-line. Been doing business with them for 25 years. And said I had to get an appointment to get it fixed. This is after probably 100 times over those 25 years - never had to have an appointment, just waited. Got mad, stormed off and went to two other people - also needed an appointment. So went to the ONE true service station around. They still have 3 bays and have been buying gas from them for quite a while - said leave it and he'd get to it that day. He is the one who found the 6 nails and sent me a pic. So @2feathers Creative Making, I have no real idea of whether roofing or framing - but I suspect framing as they penetrated. Two other tires had one nail each. 44 years in this business and I've had my share of nails and screws (but not 8 at one time) as well as (in the past) an allen wrench, sheet metal, steel angle, part of chain link fence, barbed wire (from security fencing), wood sliver, and I can't remember what else.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Yep, two places say the patches ain't big enough to cover all these and a new tire is needed. And of course.......nobody has that tire in stock.........grrrrrr........3 - 5 days to get. I knew I had one tire that had a nail. As Arn said - it's common in my business. So I went to the guy that I had install these tires like I've done 100 times - he does not sell tire anymore, but suggests someone on-line. Been doing business with them for 25 years. And said I had to get an appointment to get it fixed. This is after probably 100 times over those 25 years - never had to have an appointment, just waited. Got mad, stormed off and went to two other people - also needed an appointment. So went to the ONE true service station around. They still have 3 bays and have been buying gas from them for quite a while - said leave it and he'd get to it that day. He is the one who found the 6 nails and sent me a pic. So @2feathers Creative Making, I have no real idea of whether roofing or framing - but I suspect framing as they penetrated. Two other tires had one nail each. 44 years in this business and I've had my share of nails and screws (but not 8 at one time) as well as (in the past) an allen wrench, sheet metal, steel angle, part of chain link fence, barbed wire (from security fencing), wood sliver, and I can't remember what else.


Sounds like a bunch of snot nosed kids that don't know what a tube is other than TV. If the steel belts are good, patch and tube works. Replacing the tire is easier for them and cost you more. Difference between a parts changer and mechanic...


----------



## Mike Hill

It's a tubeless tire of course and was designed to be a tubeless tire. Putting a tube in a tubeless cause it not to be tubeless anymore and all warranties and liabilities are gone - at least that is the way it has been explained to me in the past. We live in a society of beancounters, lawyers, and snowflakes.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mike Hill said:


> We live in a society of beancounters, lawyers, and snowflakes.


I AGREE!!!! Especially the snowflakes.


----------



## William Tanner

Mike Hill said:


> It's a tubeless tire of course and was designed to be a tubeless tire. Putting a tube in a tubeless cause it not to be tubeless anymore and all warranties and liabilities are gone - at least that is the way it has been explained to me in the past. We live in a society of beancounters, lawyers, and snowflakes.


Overall, I agree Mike. My 95 Dodge 2500 has about 50,000 miles on it. This spring I noticed that it was driving a little crazy. Thought it might be low tire pressure so I took it over to Les Schwab’s for a check. My compressor is buried in the middle of the shop and at the time I didn’t have a long enough hose to reach out on the driveway. The Schwab guy started checking my tires and got to the left rear and said he couldn’t do anything with it because of a separation. I asked him to show me and I still couldn’t see the problem. I drove it home to think about it. A week or so later I jumped in the truck to go back to Les Schwab’s and the trip was like a carnival ride it was driving so crazy. I went at 25 MPH. Got new tires and boy what a difference in the ride. I’ve got great service at that store. I guess there was one exception at another location. Had new tires put on my Buick and requested that the white walls be on the inside. Picked it up and thought everything was great. Turned out they put white walls on the outside on one side of the car. Their fix to the problem was to spray paint the white walls with black paint. Holy crap. That store had a great reputation and the manager was pretty much an icon in town. (He and it went to pre-school together in the mid mid 1950’s.) Problem was rectified for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> It's a tubeless tire of course and was designed to be a tubeless tire. Putting a tube in a tubeless cause it not to be tubeless anymore and all warranties and liabilities are gone - at least that is the way it has been explained to me in the past. We live in a society of beancounters, lawyers, and snowflakes.


You are funny, all tires are tubeless. The rim design determines if it can be used as a tubeless set up. Warranties and liabilities are off the minute you plug or patch a tire. If they can't tube it, they are likely uneducated or lazy. However, the inside condition determines the action needed. Patched and plugged tires are not supposed to be on the steering position on high speed applications. On all wheel steer, they might ask you to sign a release form and place it on a designated rear position. The plug, patch and tube option is also more environmentally friendly, but there again how many care about that ...?...


----------



## Mike Hill

Call me funny if you like, but when dealing with lawyers and liabilities - it ain't funny. The tire is designed to be tubeless. Used as designed, and the tire explodes and you encounter massive injuries, the tire company could be held more liable than if you modified the tire and used it not as designed. Some of the liability flows to you. Building a block away had the roof collapse. Building was built to be light retail. The use changed to a pet boarding business. Somewhere in the decades between being built and reroofing as the pet boarding business someone modified the building from the original design. They cut out and removed a column. Stayed ok for about 15 years, then it collapsed when a roofing company loaded it with some insulation. Yes, the roofing company was implicated, but was held non-responsible. Guess who was held liable? Not the original designer or engineer, and not the current owner, but the previous owner who was negligent in having the column removed - court deemed him to have essentially modified the building and used it in a way it was not designed to be. Years ago the original contractor for a basketball arena defaulted and walked away at about 25% completion. We were asked to complete it. Some workers came up to us and told us they were not sure the rebar for the connection at some of the main bents and the massive beams holding up the bleacher precast was installed correctly. That led to both non-destructive and destructive testing and uncovering. We had all x-rayed and from the x-rays some were deemed possibly incorrect. That did not result in conclusive evidence, so we had a couple of the worst looking to have the concrete chipped and scaled off and sandblasted to reveal the rebar connection. They were indeed incorrect and would have likely failed when the spectator load was applied. This uncovering and subsequent repair was done at a considerable cost. The state was looking at who to foot the bill. Original designer was off the hook. The original contractor was in for a lot of trouble and $$$$ because he had knowingly modified the design. 40 years ago, we had a 30 story building that had a unique structural system. Only two like it in the world as far as I know - here and one in Vancouver. There was a certain portion that we deemed that would not work and was unconstructable. We hired some leading structural engineers to verify. We also hired another leading structural engineer to come up with a viable way to construct it. We sent it up the chain as a change order. Original designers - said no - that their design was sound and would not approve the extra $$$ and that we were responsible for the constructability. The stated that if we had a licensed engineer to stamp and be responsible for the new design that we could do the work differently from their original design. However, that would have made us responsible and liable for just about anything to do with the building structurally. We weren't that stupid. This was also a state job, and by that time, they had gotten VERY interested and had independent engineers and contractors to investigate and they came up with the same conclusion - so the original engineer was forced to do a redesign. Well, at the end it still came out pretty much a mess with about 14 years of lawsuits and countersuits. We eventually won and received payment for all the charges largely because we had a valid reason, and did not assume the responsibility. Original designer footed the bill and was not happy with it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Day was pretty good except for all the rain. Supposed to be that way all week. Imagine that. My week off and it rains every day. Oh well. Went and picked up a truckload (19 bushels) of peaches. Gave a few boxes away to some really good friends. Came home and canned 2 dozen pints of sliced peachesin simple syrup. Then washed up a bunch of jars, got my lids and bands ready, got the sugar resdy to go. Gonna make peach butter tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Well if it's going to rain all week, at least you've got some peaches to keep you busy inside!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Going to the cannery to do this. A lot easier. I'll be done tomorrow evening. I'm saving a couple boxes to slice and freeze. Next month I'll do my green beans, corn, spaghetti sauce, apple butter and whatever else I feel like and have enough to can. I've got a line on some pears. If I can get enough, I'll make pear butter. Not making any pumpkin butter this year. If I get a break in the rain on Thursday morning, I'm gonna go grab mre blackberries and make a little more jelly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Day was pretty good except for all the rain. Supposed to be that way all week. Imagine that. My week off and it rains every day. Oh well. Went and picked up a truckload (19 bushels) of peaches. Gave a few boxes away to some really good friends. Came home and canned 2 dozen pints of sliced peachesin simple syrup. Then washed up a bunch of jars, got my lids and bands ready, got the sugar resdy to go. Gonna make peach butter tomorrow.


Can I put in an order for peach perserves? Lil Mikey's favorite!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Cooking down now! I saved a box at the house. So I could do some preserves and save some for you. Since its you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Cooking down now! I saved a box at the house. So I could do some preserves and save some for you. Since its you!
> 
> View attachment 229607


Move into the country, gonna eat a lot of peaches...






move into the country eat a lot of peaches - Bing video


微软必应图片搜索拥有来自国内和海外的海量图库，致力于为中国用户提供最好的国内外图片搜索服务。




www.bing.com


----------



## Sprung

Neuske's Applewood Smoked Bacon. If you've never had it, you're missing out. Great bacon. They make it in Wittenberg, WI, which is about 1hr 30min from where we live. About a week and a half ago we were passing through on our way to spend a week in a cabin and spend time with my in-laws. So we stopped. In addition to selling all sort of things in their store, they also sell 10lb boxes of "bacon pieces." This is the ends of the slabs or pieces that, for whatever reason, they can't package and sell - because it's cut right or it's the end of the slab or the slices just aren't perfect. Previously friends of ours had picked us up some on a couple occasions. A year and a half ago it was $20 for a 10lb box. Earlier this year it was $30. Last week it was $35. Sometimes you'll get slices. Sometimes you'll get ends. Sometimes a mix of both, we've found. But, either way, worth the price. We kept it frozen while at the cabin and thawed it out over the last couple days so I could repackage it.

This is one 10lb box of "bacon pieces" separated out into groups to be vacuum sealed and frozen. There was a second box after this. There were some pieces - maybe 2/3lb - that were just fat and am currently rendering that down for bacon fat for cooking. Some of the smaller pieces I cut up so they're ready to get cooked to go into something, like when my wife makes green beans with bacon and onion. Lots of good bacon in the freezer now for a great price - hard to beat $3.50/lb for really good bacon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Incredible looking bacon! 

That's the thing I miss the most about living in WI, the sheer number of small local butchers with incredible meats. My favorite was Niemuth's Steak and Chop Shop in Waupaca. 

They hosted the carcass judging contest after the 4H/FFA livestock show/sale. I'd spend one day a year pushing carcasses around the cooler helping the judge evaluate them - beef, pork and lamb. They were always smoking a batch while we were in the cooler and the aroma was incredible and my mouth would water all day long.

My favorites were the beef bacon and their landjaeger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Where we live you can go in any direction (well, except east, because there's a big lake there) and find great butchers and great cheese shops. Lots of options and we don't have to settle for just whatever one local butcher or cheese shop has to offer. Like the brats at one place? Pick some up when in the area. The hot dogs at another? Grab some when you drive by. And the summer sausage at yet another? Same thing.

A couple months ago we even found a type of German sausage that my mother-in-law has been asking for in every butcher shop she's set foot in for at least 10 years and has been unsuccessful in finding - Weisswurst. Ended up finding it in the farm store of the small farm where we get our beef and pork from, and made by the butcher shop they work with to process all their meat. It was very good sausage and she was very happy. Of course, the owner/butcher at that shop is an old school butcher from Germany - and his shop has done an excellent job in processing our 1/4's of beef and 1/2's of pork to whatever we want.

So, yeah, we're pretty spoiled here - and that's not getting into the large number of orchards in the area or small farms with their farm stores selling wide varieties of fresh produce.

Beef bacon and landjaegar are items I've seen in some of our area butcher shops, but I've never had - might have to try them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Sprung said:


> Neuske's Applewood Smoked Bacon. If you've never had it, you're missing out. Great bacon. They make it in Wittenberg, WI, which is about 1hr 30min from where we live. About a week and a half ago we were passing through on our way to spend a week in a cabin and spend time with my in-laws. So we stopped. In addition to selling all sort of things in their store, they also sell 10lb boxes of "bacon pieces." This is the ends of the slabs or pieces that, for whatever reason, they can't package and sell - because it's cut right or it's the end of the slab or the slices just aren't perfect. Previously friends of ours had picked us up some on a couple occasions. A year and a half ago it was $20 for a 10lb box. Earlier this year it was $30. Last week it was $35. Sometimes you'll get slices. Sometimes you'll get ends. Sometimes a mix of both, we've found. But, either way, worth the price. We kept it frozen while at the cabin and thawed it out over the last couple days so I could repackage it.
> 
> This is one 10lb box of "bacon pieces" separated out into groups to be vacuum sealed and frozen. There was a second box after this. There were some pieces - maybe 2/3lb - that were just fat and am currently rendering that down for bacon fat for cooking. Some of the smaller pieces I cut up so they're ready to get cooked to go into something, like when my wife makes green beans with bacon and onion. Lots of good bacon in the freezer now for a great price - hard to beat $3.50/lb for really good bacon.
> 
> View attachment 229627

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

A pox upon y'all. About all we have are a couple of tight jean/plaid shirt wearing, bearded snowflakes that are all agog of farmer Lukes cow/pork (no lamb - too cute) that are fed Malaysian grass and Ceylon cinnamon while residing in the north 1/2 acre, but has to be the one that never sleeps in the sty, but in the outdoors under the sky - you know more photons make better meat. Then they get one in a year and sell it for $50 per pound after they post it all over the internet that they have the meat that you deserve and that will change your life. Cheese shops????? Other than Whole Paycheck and Fresh Market - most have flavored processed cheese and sell it in fancy packaging at high prices. Well Trader Joes is better than that also. Hey, but we gots plenty of chicken tenders, kool-ade 'ritas, terrible tacos, and mango salsa! They wouldn't know a good sausage from a dog tu......well.....umm.....you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike Hill said:


> A pox upon y'all. About all we have are a couple of tight jean/plaid shirt wearing, bearded snowflakes that are all agog of farmer Lukes cow/pork (no lamb - too cute) that are fed Malaysian grass and Ceylon cinnamon while residing in the north 1/2 acre, but has to be the one that never sleeps in the sty, but in the outdoors under the sky - you know more photons make better meat. Then they get one in a year and sell it for $50 per pound after they post it all over the internet that they have the meat that you deserve and that will change your life. Cheese shops????? Other than Whole Paycheck and Fresh Market - most have flavored processed cheese and sell it in fancy packaging at high prices. Well Trader Joes is better than that also. Hey, but we gots plenty of chicken tenders, kool-ade 'ritas, terrible tacos, and mango salsa! They wouldn't know a good sausage from a dog tu......well.....umm.....you know what I mean.



My condolences on living in such an awful place!

We can get squeaky fresh cheese curds around here pretty much any day of the week, depending on where you go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Sprung said:


> My condolences on living in such an awful place!
> 
> We can get squeaky fresh cheese curds around here pretty much any day of the week, depending on where you go.


Enough! I thought you knew it wasn't right to make people hate you for what you have... as a former inmate of northern New York, I understood that remark quite clearly and am devising suitable punishment.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Enough! I thought you knew it wasn't right to make people hate you for what you have... as a former inmate of northern New York, I understood that remark quite clearly and am devising suitable punishment.



I grew up in Michigan and have lived in Minnesota (two different times), North Dakota, and Wisconsin (this is my second time living in Wisconsin). The Midwest is a special place and about the only places I've been outside the Midwest that I would really want to consider living are some areas of Montana or Wyoming. It's not that there aren't so many other really nice places in our nation - and Tennessee is beautiful, I drove through there once and would love to spend some real amount of time there someday - but the Midwest has an awful lot going for it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Northern New York is pretty in summer and had many dairy farms when I lived there with quite a few fresh cheese, yogurt, and Ice cream sales locations. We lived near the thousand Island chain along the st Lawrence Sea way. Stand on the plow drifts and toss snowballs down onto the tractor trailers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenacres2

@Sprung Shhhhhhhh! Let’s not make the Midwest too attractive to the rest of the country. I’ve been to some great places, but I’d prefer to be here 340 days a year. 16 days at some nice place to visit. The other 9…anywhere outside the Lake Michigan snow belt!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Greenacres2 said:


> anywhere outside the Lake Michigan snow belt!!



Shoot, 5 blocks east of my house is Lake Michigan!

And, I agree - I've been to some great places as well. More than half the states and a few foreign countries. It is nice to get out and see and visit other places, but it's also always nice to get back home to the Midwest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tested positive for covid yesterday. I'm off work for a mandatory 10 days now. Worst 3 symptoms are bad headache, body aches, and fever, i cant get warm.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Tested positive for covid yesterday. I'm off work for a mandatory 10 days now. Worst 3 symptoms are bad headache, body aches, and fever, i cant get warm.


Ugh! I had it a couple of months ago. Almost overnight, had 103 fever, and extremely sore throat and coughing. Urgent care recommended an infusion, which I agreed to, which began immediately to improve my condition. Then my tastebuds went sideways for a couple of days. Continued to cough for about 3 weeks, but felt reasonably good otherwise. My wife had an extremely mild case at the same time, with only some coughing. Guess everyone is affected differently. Hope your case is on the milder side. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Sprung said:


> My condolences on living in such an awful place!
> 
> We can get squeaky fresh cheese curds around here pretty much any day of the week, depending on where you go.


Oh, It's not that Tennershoe is such a bad place - Tennershoe ain't bad at all - tweak the climate a wee bit maybe. Fishing is great - most of the cold water fishies can be caught here as well as all most of the warm water fishies. Salt water fishies are just a wee 8 hour drive away. I hear the hunting is good. Wood is everywhere. Mountains not far away. Dollywood! Forget about Memphis - it's probably unredeemable by now. The problem for me seems to stem from a blue/red conflict. I live in a blue island of an otherwise red area. That and we are going thru a major growth spurt. People from both coasts, latin america, middle east, and parts of the midwest are streaming in uncontrolled and the response from the snowflakes in charge ain't good. They've built some sidewalks, dog parks and a soccer stadium - but that is about it! The state government has had to step in a time or two or threaten to step in before the snowflakes get around to doing something. Now, I really like @Tony, but our munchkin mayor - I'd give away to anybody who wants him! The ones that are streaming in are not solid citizens, exhibiting common sense and personal responsibility with good cognitive abilities for critical thinking and logic. Not sure why they are coming to Middle Tennessee except that we have a lot of "in name only" honky-tonks. Oh, I guess we also have the mighty, mighty Titans that are bringing them in! Recently ended up with 9 nails in 3 tires on my jeep. Was down to 10 psi and went to the place I have been going to for 30 years - have to make an appointment. With a FLAT!!!! Went to another place down the street - they said had to go on-line for an appointment. Did not go to Firestone - they are always backed up - so went to the only other place around that does tire work - rest are 10 miles or more away - not good idea with a 9 nails and a flat! Said leave it and they'd fix it. To fix 2 flats and replace one tire - $482. And had to wait 5 days to get the tire in. Probably that way everywhere, but........

Cheese curds - only place we can get them is generally Sprouts. Well except Culvers - for their fried ones and butterburgers - whatever they are. On the bright side I can get Graeters Black Raspberry and Chocolate Chunk Ice Cream now!


----------



## Herb G.

Mike Hill said:


> Recently ended up with 9 nails in 3 tires on my jeep. Was down to 10 psi and went to the place I have been going to for 30 years - have to make an appointment. With a FLAT!!!! Went to another place down the street - they said had to go on-line for an appointment. Did not go to Firestone - they are always backed up - so went to the only other place around that does tire work - rest are 10 miles or more away - not good idea with a 9 nails and a flat! Said leave it and they'd fix it. To fix 2 flats and replace one tire - $482. And had to wait 5 days to get the tire in. Probably that way everywhere, but........


One of my neighbors caught the SOB putting screws & nails in people's car tires. Shot him in the a$$ with 12 ga. bird shot.
Not enough to kill him, but he won't sit down without pain any time soon. He was ordered to shell out over $15,000 for the damage he did.
That was his bail. His parents had to pay off his debts to get him out of jail because he "was bored".
He's lucky I didn't catch him.

He goes to court next month for his charges.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike Hill said:


> Culvers



You know, everyone seems to like Culvers. Honestly, I find their cheese curds to be sub-par. I've had way better in so many places.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> You know, everyone seems to like Culvers. Honestly, I find their cheese curds to be sub-par. I've had way better in so many places.



Culvers is the McDonalds of cheese curds. I get mine from a local dairy 3 miles form my house, they are in the local grocery store too but I've stopped at the airy and gotten curds less than a minute out of the tubs before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Sprung said:


> You know, everyone seems to like Culvers. Honestly, I find their cheese curds to be sub-par. I've had way better in so many places.


But....but....but.......that's all we got! I'd like to try a real poutine, how it is supposed to be.

And we don't got no stinking dairy nearby. Well there is one who sells, but they think mighty highly of their stuff and they don't have curds. However, their chocolate milk is mighty good - smack, smack. But not something I can drink often! We do have a couple of goat cheese makers around that are pretty good. But none make goat butter - Lil Mikey likes goat butter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well my fever broke last night after 3 days. I'm on the 4th day now and feel much better, it was a rough 3 days, cant remember the last time I was that sick. Still have a sore throat and I'm coughing up some mucus. Lost my voice a bit, I sound froggy. I think I'm past the worst of it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 5


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Tested positive for covid yesterday. I'm off work for a mandatory 10 days now. Worst 3 symptoms are bad headache, body aches, and fever, i cant get warm.


My wife is saying this round is super contagious and hard hitting, just as you described. Pray you kick it fast!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well day 5. Yesterday the fever came and went. I was still going from freezing to sweating. But at least the headache is gone. Coughed a lot yesterday, bringing up mucus but it seems to be in my throat and not my lungs. No trouble breathing.
Betty has it to but her symptoms seem milder than mine. We are both home sick and in bed. She was vaxed once at the beginning of all of this. So well see how these 2 old people do today.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Greenacres2

Best wishes @woodtickgreg . I stayed home sinck on 7-21, tested positive on 7-22. Didn't have a high fever, but covering up with a sheet i froze and adding a flannel sheet made it feel like the house was 100+ degrees. Vaxed & boosted, started on Paxlovid on day of positive test--5 days later the only thing left was the fatigue and the dry cough. Notice that shower and humidity like today have me almost gasping for breath, but at least i'm back in the office today and drinking company coffee!! Lost about 8 pounds in the first 5 days, found 7 of those since--so my shirts still gap nicely--my version of a gun show!!
earl

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Day six and I relapsed, 101 fever, headaches and body aches. Man I thought I was through the worst of it.

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## T. Ben

Wishing you the best @woodtickgreg

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Herb G.

T. Ben said:


> Wishing you the best @woodtickgreg


+1, my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well after 8 days of fever, splitting nonstop headache and body aches I decided to go to urgent care. They said we can only test for covid but cant treat it, they said go to er. So 7 hours later and they determined that I still have covid, and a chest x ray determined that I also have covid related pneumonia. So I had 2 ivs today, one with a steroid for the covid and one with an antibiotic for the pneumonia. Hopefully the steroid will work and give me some relief. Man I never get sick but this has been something else. Really knocked me down.

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Nature Man

Glad you are getting medical attention on this! Sounds like you got walloped! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greenacres2

Hang in there Greg! Your wife handling it better?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Super sucks from the sounds....wonder if it is a new strain? Hope you build some sort of immunity going forward.


----------



## SENC

Hope you feel better soon Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Greenacres2 said:


> Hang in there Greg! Your wife handling it better?


Yeah shes doing much better than me. She hasnt needed anything more than tylenol for a headach.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Super sucks from the sounds....wonder if it is a new strain? Hope you build some sort of immunity going forward.


 Is the new strain. Highly contagious. It only took me 3 years to catch covid and then I get hit hard. I'm already feeling much better with yesterdays treatment. Slept much better. Only woke up sweating once. Headache and body aches are all but gone. The steroid iv was the trick.
I dont know about immunity, seems like people can catch it many times. My immune system has always been strong until this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Many years ago, had a friend at a church I used to attend that was a virus researcher at Vaaahndddeeerbilt. She and I ran the Room in the Inn program together and had at times opportunity for long discussions because of the program. During one I asked her about the common cold and why someone had not invented a prescriptive preventative since so much time is lost in business because of it. She first said that the common cold and cold-like upper respiratory illnesses were "caused" by so many varieties of coronaviruses and rhinoviruses, that a one shot fits all would be very unlikely be possible. Then she said something that has stuck with me. The body makes immunities to these viruses, but they were fleeting and did not last long. Said that was the reason you would have a cold, then did not get a another for a few days or weeks even though heavily exposed by family members and coworkers. So from day one of the C19 vaccine talk, I wondered if it would be a fleeting "protection" also!


----------



## Arn213

Getting Covid is not fun. First time it took 9 months to get it from when they first shut down NYC- that was 1-1/2 weeks of agony and it was worst than having a flu. Second time I was vaccinated already and it probably took 4 months to get hit again- it was minor and lasted for 3 days. While Covid is still rampant, that plus now with the Monkeypox outbreak  pouring on NYC, something else I have to worry about. So anywhere and anytime you can succumb to it especially being a crowded public transportation (subway and bus), stations, eateries, shops, streets, etc. There are times I wish I wasn’t back in this dense populated city and was back in semi country Charleston, SC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

woodtickgreg said:


> Is the new strain. Highly contagious. It only took me 3 years to catch covid and then I get hit hard. I'm already feeling much better with yesterdays treatment. Slept much better. Only woke up sweating once. Headache and body aches are all but gone. The steroid iv was the trick.
> I dont know about immunity, seems like people can catch it many times. My immune system has always been strong until this.


We are thinking about you. Take care.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

I got the Pfizer shots, twice. Got 1 booster. Got covid 2 months after the first 2 shots. I didn't even know I had it.
I got covid again 3 months after the booster shot. I had a bad headache & cough for a week.
Does the vax stop covid? No.
Does the vax lessen the symptoms? Absolutely.
It's not meant to prevent it. Think of it like a flu shot. You need one every year, and the way I see it, we're going to need a covid shot
too, for the foreseeable future anyway. That's what happens when you play with germs in a lab.

Wait & mark my words. Covid is only the start of a wave of pandemics to come.
People want to start germ warfare, but they don't want anyone to know they did it.

My Dr. told me if I hadn't gotten the vax, I'd probably be dead or in the hospital on a machine.
I've got diabetes, HBP, asthma, gout, and several other health issues.
I'm waiting for the new booster that targets the Omni covid strain before I get any more shots.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, it has been quite the week. The good, really great, is we are out in Utah for Grandson’s 3rd birthday!! Having a good time especially since stepson and family have announced they are moving to BC Canada. That little guy is sure going to be missed but he has an incredible job opportunity!!!

But the week didn’t start so well. Had to take the big boy to the emergency room. He ended up having surgery early Sunday morning to remove a stuffed hedge hog he had somewhat chewed and swallowed. We had seen him chewing up toys and had started taking them away but apparently we missed one or it was already eaten. 

So, he is with us. Doing great, but that was an expensive and scary hedge hog.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## T. Ben

That’s awesome,and glad to hear the dog is ok,he’s eyeballing that chicken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had an old girlfriend who's dog did the same thing, swallowed a toy whole! Stomache ended up getting twisted and turned black, unfortunately the dog died from it. I'll never give my dogs toys that they can swallow after seeing that. Glad the big boy is ok.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

I had a Norwegian Elkhound that was dumb as a bag of hammers. He ate a foam pillow, it swelled up in his gut, & my Mom & I had to rush him to an all night vet at 3 in the morning for emergency surgery. This was 1975 or so. It cost about $600 back then, IIRC.
He recovered & then we gave him away. He was always getting into something. Dumb dog.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@woodtickgreg, Greg, how are you and Betty doing now?


----------



## vegas urban lumber

woodtickgreg said:


> Is the new strain. Highly contagious. It only took me 3 years to catch covid and then I get hit hard. I'm already feeling much better with yesterdays treatment. Slept much better. Only woke up sweating once. Headache and body aches are all but gone. The steroid iv was the trick.
> I dont know about immunity, seems like people can catch it many times. My immune system has always been strong until this.


covid finally just landed in our house as well. somehow even with several certain exposures we had all been healthy and covid negative since march 2019. my 11 yr old son went to oshkosh for the EAA airshow and came back mildly sick (3 days), we didn't test since he didn't fever up. at the end of his 3 days i got sick and spent 2 days monday and tuesday, not feeling well ( cold like symptoms). Wednesday my wife left for work feeling a little froggy, by end of day had a splitting headache. she has been in bed feverish and congested with splitting head ache since. tested thursday morning positive for covid, home health came on friday tested her positive as well and prescribed hi-test muscinex. she is feeling better today and should be back to work on monday or tuesday.

i consider us lucky, we are all 3 vaccinated and i think it might have helped, especially since i'm heavy set and 50 yrs old this yr

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## William Tanner

vegas urban lumber said:


> covid finally just landed in our house as well. somehow even with several certain exposures we had all been healthy and covid negative since march 2019. my 11 yr old son went to oshkosh for the EAA airshow and came back mildly sick (3 days), we didn't test since he didn't fever up. at the end of his 3 days i got sick and spent 2 days monday and tuesday, not feeling well ( cold like symptoms). Wednesday my wife left for work feeling a little froggy, by end of day had a splitting headache. she has been in bed feverish and congested with splitting head ache since. tested thursday morning positive for covid, home health came on friday tested her positive as well and prescribed hi-test muscinex. she is feeling better today and should be back to work on monday or tuesday.
> 
> i consider us lucky, we are all 3 vaccinated and i think it might have helped, especially since i'm heavy set and 50 yrs old this yr


Glad things are stabilizing. Was at EAA a few years ago (8 days) and well before Covid.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> @woodtickgreg, Greg, how are you and Betty doing now?


Much better now. But we both still have a cough. Mine is mostly in the afternoon and evening. And its productive as we are both now coughing stuff up which is good. Sweats have finally stopped, we are on the road to recovery. But we have been told that this variant that's going around symptoms can linger for a long time even though your not positive or contagious anymore. But man it really took a lot out of me, lost 15 lbs. Muscles are very week still and I fatigue easily.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Gdurfey

Fantastic day with a friend doing some fabricating on my trailer. Wanted to put a winch in since the first day I owned it….6 years ago. After much deliberation, I did not try to raise it up. I thought a little higher might give me a better pull sometimes. But it needs to be strong. 

I had a box on the front of the trailer so I have now gone to a fender style box. 

Not on yet, but I also have a front receiver hitch mount. I need to figure out power, but can eventually run winch from front or back of truck or on the trailer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Fantastic day with a friend doing some fabricating on my trailer. Wanted to put a winch in since the first day I owned it….6 years ago. After much deliberation, I did not try to raise it up. I thought a little higher might give me a better pull sometimes. But it needs to be strong.
> 
> I had a box on the front of the trailer so I have now gone to a fender style box.
> 
> Not on yet, but I also have a front receiver hitch mount. I need to figure out power, but can eventually run winch from front or back of truck or on the trailer.
> 
> View attachment 230378
> 
> View attachment 230379
> 
> View attachment 230380


That should work.

If I was doing it and bed length was flexible, I'd had taken either a piece of 4" channel or 6" channel the length of the trailer's width, and welded the front edge of it to the back edge of the channel head-board. Then weld the tails of the cross piece down to the side board channel. Then the receiver would have 8"-1 inches of weld attachment on the bottom. The top of the receiver would just fit under the 2" x 2" bumper tube, and maybe be tacked to that. Then you could use the tongue tool box, centered making access more flexible and more protected.

My winch has a hitch receiver under it that is a continuation of the hitch. I often have the winch in the truck's front bumper mount with the trailer hitch in the winch. The winch safety chains anchor in my snow plow frame. I could take pictures if you like.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Only thing I might add is to add some plate steal to both sides of the reciever and tounge brace. That will add a lot of strength for a heavy pull.
I did something similar to my trailer and winch only mine is mounted up high because I have side walls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Only thing I might add is to add some plate steal to both sides of the reciever and tounge brace. That will add a lot of strength for a heavy pull.
> I did something similar to my trailer and winch only mine is mounted up high because I have side walls.


Reminded me that decades ago I had a towing bar fabricated for towing a car, and it could have used a steel plate to help against racking. Well, the unit collapsed fairly soon after we started towing as the incredible forces of thousands of ponnds were realized on the towing bar assembly. Lesson learned, and almost forgotten. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Visited new friends; Denise works with Robyn. We need to borrow a horse trailer so we went out to their place Friday night and they have a wonderful little ranchette. They bought the place and it came with almost all of the animals. They will take in my stepson's horse and mule for us as he and family are moving to British Columbia. But these friends also have bought some longhorns and they came running when Matt put out some feed to bring them up. Fun!!! A little dark, days are getting shorter.... pictures shortly

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, crappy day. I try to word these things very carefully but I wanted to share. I think I have mentioned my youngest stepson is moving to BC. I have known him well before Denise and I started "dating"...I was best friends, or thought I was, with her husband for a long time. Things change, I grew and changed, but so did he and we grew apart; really not knowing why from my viewpoint until Denise's divorce. Fast forward to the move, my stepson needs a different truck to make that trip and pull their house, an RV. He has a truck, but, it is an older Dodge that, well, has seen better days. Real dad is willing to sell his truck to son........for more than Blue Book and for stupid payments. Stepson was never expecting a gift, but are you kidding me, asking your stepson for a $1000 a month?? Oh, and "dad" has been very successful financially/business career wise. More than I can help....he does not need to do it this way. Needless to say, Denise and I are just bummed. She worked last night, is exhausted, and is working again tonight. Yes, she had a drink before heading off to bed!!! We are just so disappointed.......

And I have never bad mouthed the 3 boys dad to any of them. They know what he is, how he is, but I did this morning. Luckily, Matt (stepson) has been working on his life this past couple of years. I think a lot of that has to do with him now having a son. I am very proud of him and how he is handling this emotionally. He can make this still work, we all know how crazy the car market is right now. Just sad his dad is doing this.

To all the "step-parents" out there; please love them as your own. With this crowd, I know you do!!! Thanks for reading.....I just needed to talk to my wood-therapist this morning for a bit. THANK YOIU!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty's 3 kids, I call them my step children even though we are not married, treat me better than my own kid ever did. I have a relationship with her kids but not.my own. I understand how broken families can be sir. Just remember you can't change people, they have to do that on their own.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Betty's 3 kids, I call them my step children even though we are not married, treat me better than my own kid ever did. I have a relationship with her kids but not.my own. I understand how broken families can be sir. Just remember you can't change people, they have to do that on their own.


Greg, I thought you had mentioned that before. Thanks. So proud of Matt, he has really committed himself to that boy of his and has really worked on his mental well-being to not let his father be an unhealthy trigger to him. He is reacting better than I and his mom are probably.

Thank you brother. Give Betty a hug for me please. Just because.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

My two step kids ARE my kids and that will never change!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Here is a new theme song for @DLJeffs and @Mike Hill and myself……. Puts a smile on my face.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Thanks for posting that Garry. I hadn't heard it before. I'll add it to my road trip music.


----------



## Mike Hill

I emitted a giggle over it! Thanks Garry.

But it must be said that there are some places that hold trout that are more beautiful than other places and woefully evident he has not been to my "home" river since the drunken floaters and "internationals" (I don't know what else to call them) have found it. With school starting you would think the traffic would curtail, but now the out of towners and out of staters are floating also. So have to wait for cold weather before quality fishing time can be had. Unfortunately by then, we will also have a lot of rain and they will release from the dam more often until full time releases up to May/June But hopefully there will be a little window for wading - or I'll just talk someone with a drift boat to invite me!!! Can't say I enjoy fishing with 2+ generators going, but then again, it is fishing!!


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> I emitted a giggle over it! Thanks Garry.
> 
> But it must be said that there are some places that hold trout that are more beautiful than other places and woefully evident he has not been to my "home" river since the drunken floaters and "internationals" (I don't know what else to call them) have found it. With school starting you would think the traffic would curtail, but now the out of towners and out of staters are floating also. So have to wait for cold weather before quality fishing time can be had. Unfortunately by then, we will also have a lot of rain and they will release from the dam more often until full time releases up to May/June But hopefully there will be a little window for wading - or I'll just talk someone with a drift boat to invite me!!! Can't say I enjoy fishing with 2+ generators going, but then again, it is fishing!!


Ah, the infamous "rubber hatch"....yep, trout do live in a few ugly places sadly. Glad most of mine fit the song though!!!


----------



## Sprung

Spent much of yesterday in the car. Was worth it - came home with a camper! 2021 Aliner Classic w/ front and rear hard sided dormers. A little over a year old and the seller had it priced to sell because he didn't want to have to store it for the winter. Just under 2k lbs dry weight and our van handles towing it quite well. This should meet our needs quite well for camping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Looks like a real nice and CLEAN unit! Use it as much as possible! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Busy day here, after spending a little time with the new camper. Day was spent doing some garden work and then getting what we harvested in either the freezer or dehydrator. Also did a lot to get ready to provide most of the meal for about 25 people tomorrow evening. Today I dropped two chickens into brine and will smoke them tomorrow. Smoked a couple pork butts - just finished pulling them and will have to reheat tomorrow. Cooked macaroni and shredded cheeses - tomorrow will be making smoked mac-n-cheese. My wife is making cucumber salad. Who knows what else others will have there, but I'm cooking the mains. Hard part will be having to transport it the nearly 1 1/2 hours to where we're going to be to enjoy it all with some of my wife's family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Busy day here, after spending a little time with the new camper. Day was spent doing some garden work and then getting what we harvested in either the freezer or dehydrator. Also did a lot to get ready to provide most of the meal for about 25 people tomorrow evening. Today I dropped two chickens into brine and will smoke them tomorrow. Smoked a couple pork butts - just finished pulling them and will have to reheat tomorrow. Cooked macaroni and shredded cheeses - tomorrow will be making smoked mac-n-cheese. My wife is making cucumber salad. Who knows what else others will have there, but I'm cooking the mains. Hard part will be having to transport it the nearly 1 1/2 hours to where we're going to be to enjoy it all with some of my wife's family.


Line a cooler with tin foil and pack. Coolers are insulated, they also hold the heat in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Mr. Peet said:


> Line a cooler with tin foil and pack. Coolers are insulated, they also hold the heat in.



Yup, have done that before. But, this time around we don't have enough cooler space for it all, since we need our second cooler for cold stuff. Will probably get at least one of the crock pots or roasters hot before we go and that should hold the heat for the trip. Might wrap that in an old blanket for the drive.


----------



## Schroedc

Taking most of the weekend off, later today probably going to go look at a Jeep project. Local guy has a DJ5 that might be worth a new body. Yes, only 2WD but be fun to bang around in. Just depends on which frame it's got under it (the USPS frames were only C channel so not as beefy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mr. Peet said:


> Line a cooler with tin foil and pack. Coolers are insulated, they also hold the heat in.


Got one of them 7 day coolers that has had more than a few bunches of smoked brisket in it. It's all stained up, but it shore do smell good!!! Thought about sleeping in it a time or two, but Lil Mikey's not-so-little body don't fit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Got one of them 7 day coolers that has had a few bunches of smoked meat in it. It's scatterbrained up, but it shore do smell good!!! Thought about sleeping in it a time or two, but Lil Money's not-so-little body don't fit!


Go ahead, just rest yur head in that there box and I'm sure the Misses will make damn sure the lid don't crash down. 

I was surprised Colin only had 2 coolers...always thought the norm was at least 1 per every family member, pets optional. But then again, them Sodians think every boy should have a boat by 16....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Sprung said:


> Spent much of yesterday in the car. Was worth it - came home with a camper! 2021 Aliner Classic w/ front and rear hard sided dormers. A little over a year old and the seller had it priced to sell because he didn't want to have to store it for the winter. Just under 2k lbs dry weight and our van handles towing it quite well. This should meet our needs quite well for camping.
> 
> View attachment 230837
> 
> View attachment 230834
> 
> View attachment 230832
> 
> View attachment 230833
> 
> View attachment 230835
> 
> View attachment 230836


Never seen the model with the dormers. That’s really cool. Always intrigued by these.


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> Never seen the model with the dormers. That’s really cool. Always intrigued by these.



For as small as the camper is, the dormers make it feel quite roomy. At 6' 4" I can even stand up under the front one and have no problem sitting on the back bed when it's folded up into a couch. While we haven't had the camper out yet to use it, from the time I've spent in it so far, I don't think we could go with one of these without the dormers.

Aliner offers the dormers in hard sides and canvas sides. We specifically wanted the hard sides on the dormers - that was part of the whole point of this over a regular pop up. We didn't want to deal with canvas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Sprung said:


> For as small as the camper is, the dormers make it feel quite roomy. At 6' 4" I can even stand up under the front one and have no problem sitting on the back bed when it's folded up into a couch. While we haven't had the camper out yet to use it, from the time I've spent in it so far, I don't think we could go with one of these without the dormers.
> 
> Aliner offers the dormers in hard sides and canvas sides. We specifically wanted the hard sides on the dormers - that was part of the whole point of this over a regular pop up. We didn't want to deal with canvas.


Especially in you country, you would be putting up wet canvas 7 out of 10 trips?? I’m also tall, 6’2”, and am always looking for those options. And specifically thought of that with the traditional Aliner. I could stand right in the middle…..

very cool Matt, get out there and enjoy that family!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Where do I start? Let’s make this “How’s your week been?” 

So stepson is moving to BC and we thought we needed to bring a horse, mule, and 2 goats to Colorado. Denise has the friend that was going to take in the 2 larger animals and they loaned us their horse trailer. Matt, the stepson, was practicing loading and unloading the horse and was slammed into the wall of the trailer they were borrowing to practice with. They quickly gave up on the idea. 

I worked on the trailer, got lights working but not brakes. As we were only bringing goats and I have a hefty truck I wasn’t to worried. 

Quick trip to Utah with a short first day and a stop at Iron Mountain Hot Springs in Glenwood Springs to celebrate our 4th anniversary which was this week. Then on out, did some prep work and then home with stepson, daughter in law, best of all, grandson!!!!!! Stepson is picking up a used pickup from his dad. That is another story……. Okay, I will calm down. 

Made trip fine. Grandson, 3, did pretty well. Grandpa didn’t lose it, so successful!! And goats seem happy until George, our Great Dane, tries to play. 

First s’more 

More later, went to zoo today and I need to download stills from the GoPro.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Love your homemade fire pit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> Especially in you country, you would be putting up wet canvas 7 out of 10 trips?? I’m also tall, 6’2”, and am always looking for those options. And specifically thought of that with the traditional Aliner. I could stand right in the middle…..
> 
> very cool Matt, get out there and enjoy that family!!



Yeah, we manage to get rain on about 90% of our camping trips... We love camping, but dealing with wet has gotten old. It'll be real nice to have a dry place to sleep, cook a meal, play games, etc. for all those times we get rain while camping. Another bonus is the setup time. It doesn't take long to get a small camper like this levelled. Then, once it's levelled, it goes up in minutes. Setting up camp will be quicker and easier.

It's crazy - I have to stand up on tip toes and stretch to try and reach the inside of the peak. That height makes it feel very roomy. Standing up straight is something I've never been able to do in any of the tents we've had.

Thanks, Garry! We've been looking at the calendar to try and find even a single night we could get away with it before it gets stored for the winter. Our schedule is very full, but we do have a few possibilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Love your homemade fire pit.


Danged - I was gonna say that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Did about an hour today at Mid-Columbia Wood Turners on making my snowmen. One of my buddies then demonstrated hollow ornaments with finials. A good time was had.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Looks like a fun session! Is that your shop? Chuck


----------



## William Tanner

Nature Man said:


> Looks like a fun session! Is that your shop? Chuck


Not my shop. I wish. This is one of two shops where we hold our meetings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I love the informal, small town feel to this... I fixed this photo too.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DLJeffs

In a word ....smokey. We've been pretty fortunate until the last couple days and the wind conditions became just right for the smoke from the fires southwest of us to come here. Saw a news report that central Oregon had the worst air quality in the world today.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Nature Man

DLJeffs said:


> In a word ....smokey. We've been pretty fortunate until the last couple days and the wind conditions became just right for the smoke from the fires southwest of us to come here. Saw a news report that central Oregon had the worst air quality in the world today.


One of reasons I left Northern California last year was the incessant smoke the past few years! Way too many forest fires! Sad! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

On this day, 75 years ago, the US Air Force was stood up. Although now 2 "Forces" we are still their to fly, fight, and win!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Happy birthday to the (2) junior services.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Greenacres2

Took my wife over to Norte Dame so she could see what Football Friday looks like on campus. I’d planned on not ushering football this season while we adjust to her journey into dementia—I was concerned about the time it would take to get home if she needed help. It was great to catch up with friends, and for her to meet my crew. I might have to work a few of the remaining game weekends.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Tom Smart

Very sorry to hear this, Earl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Greenacres2

Tom Smart said:


> Very sorry to hear this, Earl.


Thank Tom, but life is still good. Very good. Just different than expected. 
ND’s season to this point is also different than expected, not so good!


----------



## Tom Smart

Happy to hear that, Earl.


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> On this day, 75 years ago, the US Air Force was stood up. Although now 2 "Forces" we are still their to fly, fight, and win!!


HUAH! (Heads Up Aim High)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Worked the *Festival of Woods* this weekend at Grey Towers National Historic site. Helped many, maybe hundreds with wood, tree and others questions. Was chilly, poor turn-out with competing festivals, and Washington DC covid controls not Ok-ing event until 9 days ago. For a festival of wood, the one thing it lacked was wood, other than crafters and a few slabs off the band mill. A shadow from years past.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Gdurfey

just thinking of our friends on the west coast of Florida........watching a bit of the coverage and prayers go out to all. We have good friends that were just north of the bullseye. Brother-in-law is further north; they may be spared but they are still talking about this future storm surge later tonight with the next tide. They are in Clearwater but on a small creek.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Ray D

Definitely a rough day here on the West coast of Florida. Several members live here. I believe @Lou Currier is taking almost a direct hit. I’m on the north side of it. Going to be a rough night.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Gdurfey

Some of us older folks remember getting the big Christmas catalog in the mail and spending hours in it…..

Well, some things change, some don’t

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Gdurfey said:


> Some of us older folks remember getting the big Christmas catalog in the mail and spending hours in it…..
> 
> Well, some things change, some don’t
> 
> View attachment 231990


Oh boy. Watching for the mail truck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

So this is how it goes when you aren’t paying attention and you lean against your lathe or you thought you were leaning against the lathe.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Nature Man

William Tanner said:


> So this is how it goes when you aren’t paying attention and you lean against your lathe or you thought you were leaning against the lathe.
> 
> View attachment 232131


Looks like you can still salvage something out of this! Good luck! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> So this is how it goes when you aren’t paying attention and you lean against your lathe or you thought you were leaning against the lathe.
> 
> View attachment 232131


I see and acorn in the one and a top from the other....


----------



## William Tanner

Mr. Peet said:


> I see and acorn in the one and a top from the other....


You might be right. Maybe it was meant to be.


----------



## William Tanner

Popped into club meeting today for the business meeting, safety briefing and show and tell. Couldn’t stay for the program.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Is there a story behind all the old tractor seats?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

It's been an interesting week.... Sat down, did some hard thinking and decided after some conversation with my wife that its time for me to re-enter the regular work force. 2020 and 2021 hit my business hard and we've never really recovered. 2 years of pulling anything that comes in just to stay in the black takes it's toll. Plus her health insurance is headed up again and the long term projections put it in crazy expensive range. Several options in my area for a halfway decent wage, good insurance at a much more affordable price. So between now and the end of the year I'll work on selling off equipment, some materials and generally preparing to lock the doors on 12/31. My building is paid for free and clear so I'll keep it, turn the woodworking back into a hobby, be open by appointment for special orders and make it fun again instead of something I HAVE to do to pay the bills. November we'll cull the pen blanks and pare that way down, no reason to keep 10,000 little pieces of wood on hand  

Long term this is probably for the best but it'll be a huge change after about 10 years of doing my own thing.....

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Karl_TN

Can’t blame you for making health insurance a priority. There’s something to be said about a steady paycheck to pay the bills which keeps the wife happy. Best of luck in your new job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Schroedc said:


> It's been an interesting week.... Sat down, did some hard thinking and decided after some conversation with my wife that its time for me to re-enter the regular work force. 2020 and 2021 hit my business hard and we've never really recovered. 2 years of pulling anything that comes in just to stay in the black takes it's toll. Plus her health insurance is headed up again and the long term projections put it in crazy expensive range. Several options in my area for a halfway decent wage, good insurance at a much more affordable price. So between now and the end of the year I'll work on selling off equipment, some materials and generally preparing to lock the doors on 12/31. My building is paid for free and clear so I'll keep it, turn the woodworking back into a hobby, be open by appointment for special orders and make it fun again instead of something I HAVE to do to pay the bills. November we'll cull the pen blanks and pare that way down, no reason to keep 10,000 little pieces of wood on hand
> 
> Long term this is probably for the best but it'll be a huge change after about 10 years of doing my own thing.....


I went to work for a paycheck about 6 years ago and have had more time for the wife and doing stuff around the house


----------



## Schroedc

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I went to work for a paycheck about 6 years ago and have had more time for the wife and doing stuff around the house



Yeah, that's a lot of it, with kids getting grown up and out of the house, my wife and I started spending more time together and found we actually still liked each other

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Nature Man

Schroedc said:


> It's been an interesting week.... Sat down, did some hard thinking and decided after some conversation with my wife that its time for me to re-enter the regular work force. 2020 and 2021 hit my business hard and we've never really recovered. 2 years of pulling anything that comes in just to stay in the black takes it's toll. Plus her health insurance is headed up again and the long term projections put it in crazy expensive range. Several options in my area for a halfway decent wage, good insurance at a much more affordable price. So between now and the end of the year I'll work on selling off equipment, some materials and generally preparing to lock the doors on 12/31. My building is paid for free and clear so I'll keep it, turn the woodworking back into a hobby, be open by appointment for special orders and make it fun again instead of something I HAVE to do to pay the bills. November we'll cull the pen blanks and pare that way down, no reason to keep 10,000 little pieces of wood on hand
> 
> Long term this is probably for the best but it'll be a huge change after about 10 years of doing my own thing.....


Best of luck in the days ahead! Will be hard not being the big boss, but you’re in the right mindset to get beyond that. Keep us advised as to your progress. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Pretty good day so far. Had a guy tell me he had an apple he was gonna cut down and I could have it. Texted me today. I'll puck it up on Tuesday or Wednesday when I'm off. I'll seal the ends until I can get it cut up. And had a guy I work with asking me if I was interested in a couple sugar maples. Umm...of course. Will see if I can get them as well

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Nice color and more importantly size. Hard to find old standard apples anymore. Good snag!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! And more yet to come! Exciting! Chuck


----------



## William Tanner

Over the last several weeks a group of club members have been sorting and pricing tools and shop essentials after a beloved club member passed away. He was such a good friend. He made this jig for yarn bowls. I was going to use it at his shop but we never got to it. It came home with me today. Due to time constraints I was not able to help a lot with his project. This is my forth time dong sorting out a shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## eaglea1

A friend called that I had made an elk call for and said I should come and get this tree, before the new land buyers take over.
Ahhhh, Ok, so perhaps this week we will be cutting a gifted burl tree down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

eaglea1 said:


> A friend called that I had made an elk call for and said I should come and get this tree, before the new land buyers take over.
> Ahhhh, Ok, so perhaps this week we will be cutting a gifted burl tree down.
> 
> View attachment 232262


What species? Looks like one I lack for burl samples.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Pretty good day so far. Had a guy tell me he had an apple he was gonna cut down and I could have it. Texted me today. I'll puck it up on Tuesday or Wednesday when I'm off. I'll seal the ends until I can get it cut up. And had a guy I work with asking me if I was interested in a couple sugar maples. Umm...of course. Will see if I can get them as well
> 
> View attachment 232239
> 
> View attachment 232240


Nice clean solid heart on that! My last apple was hollow on almost everything over 6 inches across. It was large enough at the butt for me to still harvest about 3 two inch slabs 5 or 6 feet long.
That ought to have awesome movement in the grain.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

eaglea1 said:


> A friend called that I had made an elk call for and said I should come and get this tree, before the new land buyers take over.
> Ahhhh, Ok, so perhaps this week we will be cutting a gifted burl tree down.
> 
> View attachment 232262


This is gonna be good! Please take a few pics when you get to cutting & slicing. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1

Mr. Peet said:


> What species? Looks like one I lack for burl samples.


Not sure yet Mark, my son sent me the picture.


----------



## Mr. Peet

eaglea1 said:


> Not sure yet Mark, my son sent me the picture.


Either way, I'm sure you will do great things with it. Bark reminded me of Red maple but also had elm thoughts. Leaves would help but that window is quickly fleeting.


----------



## Gdurfey

Fantastic little trip starting last Thursday through yesterday Tuesday. Went down to Albuquerque for Balloon Fiesta. This is their 50th anniversary and this was the second weekend of the event.

It turns out they had a tough week and it even impacted us. Unusually wet weather caused them to cancel about half of the morning flights and all of the evening glows. Really tough after the Covid years. However, the days they did lift off were spectacular!! 

We met Denise’s brother and sister-in-law there from Clearwater. Nice break for them as they just dodged the hurricane!! We went to ‘shapes’ Friday morning, Saturday was rained out, but back out for the finale on Sunday morning. We then took a Hot Air Balloon ride on Monday, and then stopped at Ojo Caliente hot springs on the way home Tuesday. A fun filled long weekend to say the least.

My only disappointment was not making it to Albuquerque Exotic Woods even though Denise would not let me have a credit card if I had gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

A couple pictures from Ojo Caliente. Very tranquil!!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

My wife & I have wanted to go to the Albuquerque Balloon event for years. Looks like you guys had a blast! The Exotic woods store is a must stop the next time you get down there. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

My daughter gifted me a balloon ride on my birthday about 10 years ago. It was awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Mystery solved.

Had two people ask me if I was Michael McDonald yesterday. That has not happened in a couple of years. Well, apparently he and the rest of the Doobie Brothers are doing a 50th Anniversary Tour and they played Nashville last night.

If one has had too much to drink and their vision is impaired - then - apparently my Doppelganger. Iff'n I had a black turtleneck, trimmed my facial hair and used hair spray - then........ meh! From a distance maybe!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

I don


Mike Hill said:


> Mystery solved.
> 
> Had two people ask me if I was Michael McDonald yesterday. That has not happened in a couple of years. Well, apparently he and the rest of the Doobie Brothers are doing a 50th Anniversary Tour and they played Nashville last night.
> 
> If one has had too much to drink and their vision is impaired - then - apparently my Doppelganger. Iff'n I had a black turtleneck, trimmed my facial hair and used hair spray - then........ meh!
> 
> View attachment 232358View attachment 232359


I don't know!!!! Yeah maybe

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

That is righteous! It think he uses more botox and I need a nose reduction!!!! And would still need the distance!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

More like this?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike Hill

All I need is a little Nair!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## William Tanner

As if this morning my 17” Grizzly band saw is MIA. Long story that goes back some time ago. About three years ago I tried to order the saw direct from Grizzly but they cancelled my order because I was told their carrier would not deliver on courts, dead ends or dirt/gravel roads. I guess they won’t for me but they delivered two band saws on my buddy’s dirt dead end road. I’ve ranted about this before before on WB. Recently ordered the saw from Home Depot. An email showed it arrived at the store five days ago but tracking indicated it was still being shipped. Went by Home Depot this morning on the way to the dentist to get a crown replaced. The crown cost almost as much as the saw but I have insurance. Lady at the counter could not locate the saw either. I stopped back by after the dentist and still no idea where the saw was. Before I got home the store lady called and said the saw is at the store. It will be delivered Thursday. I was told the delivery crew will call thirty minutes before they arrive. I was also told that if I don’t answer the phone they will not deliver. Stands to be an interesting day Thursday with all the trash phone calls I’ll have to answer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@William Tanner 
Fingers crossed

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Work stinks, but that’s okay. I still get a paycheck. Got home, sat down for a minute to destress, flipped on tv and one of the first things I saw was Silverado!! Seen it a lot of times…..I think it is the greatest movie that set up a sequel that was never made.

Is this the best western made after the John Wayne era of westerns? Or am I showing my age again????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I'll ave to go see if I can find it - have not heard of it.


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> Work stinks, but that’s okay. I still get a paycheck. Got home, sat down for a minute to destress, flipped on tv and one of the first things I saw was Silverado!! Seen it a lot of times…..I think it is the greatest movie that set up a sequel that was never made.
> 
> Is this the best western made after the John Wayne era of westerns? Or am I showing my age again????


Silverado is a very good movie,doesn’t take much to be better than a John Wayne movie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

The saw just arrived. Now the fun begins.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | +Karma 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Awesome! Be sure to do a full review for us in the tool section. Can't wait to see it being uncrated.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

woodtickgreg said:


> Awesome! Be sure to do a full review for us in the tool section. Can't wait to see it being uncrated.


Will do Greg. But will say now that it was an outstanding packaging job. We had to rest after getting it unpacked and off the pallet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

William Tanner said:


> Will do Greg. But will say now that it was an outstanding packaging job. We had to rest after getting it unpacked and off the pallet.


Will you put it on wheels?


----------



## William Tanner

Nature Man said:


> Will you put it on wheels?


Not shire yet. Everything else is on wheels.


----------



## Nature Man

William Tanner said:


> Not shire yet. Everything else is on wheels.


Mine is on wheels, and it’s made a huge difference. I would recommend. Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> Will do Greg. But will say now that it was an outstanding packaging job. We had to rest after getting it unpacked and off the pallet.


Looks good where it sits……

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Nature Man said:


> Mine is on wheels, and it’s made a huge difference. I would recommend. Chuck


I’m thinking the same thing. It was tough just getting it off the pallet.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Not today but yesterday officially. Have a local sporting goods store carrying my pot calls. They actually took everything I had ready so I need to get turning. The dang weather and hunting season is hurting the turning. No heat in the shop and work calls have went crazy. That won't slow down until December now. Guess I can't complain though. I'm blessed that I have the opportunities.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## barry richardson

William Tanner said:


> The saw just arrived. Now the fun begins.
> 
> View attachment 232611


Thats a sweet saw! Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Not today but yesterday officially. Have a local sporting goods store carrying my pot calls. They actually took everything I had ready so I need to get turning. The dang weather and hunting season is hurting the turning. No heat in the shop and work calls have went crazy. That won't slow down until December now. Guess I can't complain though. I'm blessed that I have the opportunities.


This is major in your turning world. Congratulations.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Not today but yesterday officially. Have a local sporting goods store carrying my pot calls. They actually took everything I had ready so I need to get turning. The dang weather and hunting season is hurting the turning. No heat in the shop and work calls have went crazy. That won't slow down until December now. Guess I can't complain though. I'm blessed that I have the opportunities.


Congratulations eric,that is awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Not a good day for me. I was getting ready for work this morning and my best friends dad called me and told me that he passed away yesterday. The found him on the side of the freeway in his car lifeless, medical emergency. I'm so heart broken, he was my brother, my family. He was the only one I shared more of my life with other than my Betty. It just hurts really bad, I'm so sad today.

Reactions: Sincere 13


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Not a good day for me. I was getting ready for work this morning and my best friends dad called me and told me that he passed away yesterday. The found him on the side of the freeway in his car lifeless, medical emergency. I'm so heart broken, he was my brother, my family. He was the only one I shared more of my life with other than my Betty. It just hurts really bad, I'm so sad today.


This is crushing news! So sorry to hear such news. That kind of friend is not replaceable. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

Nature Man said:


> This is crushing news! So sorry to hear such news. That kind of friend is not replaceable. Chuck


Lucky to have such a good friend.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So sorry to hear Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@woodtickgreg 
Sorry to here brother. It hurts and will for a while. Feel free to call me anytime if you want. You got my number.I will keep you and his family in my prayers.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Not a good day for me. I was getting ready for work this morning and my best friends dad called me and told me that he passed away yesterday. The found him on the side of the freeway in his car lifeless, medical emergency. I'm so heart broken, he was my brother, my family. He was the only one I shared more of my life with other than my Betty. It just hurts really bad, I'm so sad today.


Prayers buddy!! Wish I could hug you……in some way.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Not a good day for me. I was getting ready for work this morning and my best friends dad called me and told me that he passed away yesterday. The found him on the side of the freeway in his car lifeless, medical emergency. I'm so heart broken, he was my brother, my family. He was the only one I shared more of my life with other than my Betty. It just hurts really bad, I'm so sad today.


Greg this breaks my heart for you. Praying for you, your family and his!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Many thanks to all of you and your well wishes and prayers. Woodbarter has seen me through many of lifes rough spots.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

At Tinker AFB for work this week. Just having a tough couple of weeks mentally.

My teammate from Georgia had other plans tonight so I took off for Woodcraft to just wind down some. Nice store, adds motivation for getting my shop setup and useable. Found one deal that I just couldn’t resist….wish my bag was a bit larger. They got a deal on pallets of claro walnut cut into 2x2x6 turning blanks. $3.99 a piece, regularly about $17 or so I think he said. They are advertised for $4.99. I controlled myself……..thought about leaving the cloths in the trash can and just taking wood home in my bag!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> At Tinker AFB for work this week. Just having a tough couple of weeks mentally.
> 
> My teammate from Georgia had other plans tonight so I took off for Woodcraft to just wind down some. Nice store, adds motivation for getting my shop setup and useable. Found one deal that I just couldn’t resist….wish my bag was a bit larger. They got a deal on pallets of claro walnut cut into 2x2x6 turning blanks. $3.99 a piece, regularly about $17 or so I think he said. They are advertised for $4.99. I controlled myself……..thought about leaving the cloths in the trash can and just taking wood home in my bag!!
> 
> View attachment 232969


Nice snag! Always good to come home with more wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> ..thought about leaving the cloths in the trash can and just taking wood home in my bag!!
> 
> View attachment 232969


And your reason for not doing that?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

Had a wind storm come through yesterday and last night. Pretty loud during the night, ear plugs helped. Neighbor said wind speed was 105 on top of Rattlesnake Mountain, which is in our area. Buddy said there was winds of 71 at the shotgun range. Glad I wasn’t trying to shoot skeet. He also said he saw a recorded wind speed of 90 on Red Mountain, which is just at the edge of town. He also said it was about 60 in town here. Tree damage or trees down all over. The “new guy” my turning buddy and student, is removing a tree that is blocking the road in front of his daughter’s house. My brother lives just a few hundred yards away and he had damage to his maple and willow tree. The willow is pictured below. My next door neighbor had the top of a tree blown off. See the other picture. It is just feet from my shop. It was scheduled to be cut down this winter anyway and it will be processed for turning. Not aware of any structural damage but I’m sure there is some. 

Buddy who is also a turner gave updated winds. The shotgun range was 77.5 at 2315 and Red Mountain was 107.5 at 2130. Also had power outages all over but didn’t get us. I don’t see any damage at our place.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Glad no body got hurt. Those trees look like good candidates for turning since the wind chewed them up.


----------



## William Tanner

My friend has some work ahead of him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Glad no body got hurt. Those trees look like good candidates for turning since the wind chewed them up.


Yes, heard an orchestra of chain saws this morning.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

We had several confirmed tornadoes last night too the southeast of Dallas and eastern Texas. Lots of damage but nothing around the central metro area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

T. Ben said:


> Silverado is a very good movie,doesn’t take much to be better than a John Wayne movie.


I'm coming to see you are as much a  as I am!


----------



## T. Ben

SENC said:


> I'm coming to see you are as much a  as I am!


Sometimes I can’t help myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Nothing quite that strong here today, but we have sustained winds of 30 mph with gusts to 50 all day long. Most leaves are of trees, so not expecting any damage.


----------



## woodtickgreg

trc65 said:


> Nothing quite that strong here today, but we have sustained winds of 30 mph with gusts to 50 all day long. Most leaves are of trees, so not expecting any damage.


Same here, and now some rain is moving in.


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> View attachment 233357My friend has some work ahead of him.


That blows, on many levels. Glad family is fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Where do I start? Let’s make this “How’s your week been?”
> 
> So stepson is moving to BC and we thought we needed to bring a horse, mule, and 2 goats to Colorado. Denise has the friend that was going to take in the 2 larger animals and they loaned us their horse trailer. Matt, the stepson, was practicing loading and unloading the horse and was slammed into the wall of the trailer they were borrowing to practice with. They quickly gave up on the idea.
> 
> I worked on the trailer, got lights working but not brakes. As we were only bringing goats and I have a hefty truck I wasn’t to worried.
> 
> Quick trip to Utah with a short first day and a stop at Iron Mountain Hot Springs in Glenwood Springs to celebrate our 4th anniversary which was this week. Then on out, did some prep work and then home with stepson, daughter in law, best of all, grandson!!!!!! Stepson is picking up a used pickup from his dad. That is another story……. Okay, I will calm down.
> 
> Made trip fine. Grandson, 3, did pretty well. Grandpa didn’t lose it, so successful!! And goats seem happy until George, our Great Dane, tries to play.
> 
> First s’more
> 
> More later, went to zoo today and I need to download stills from the GoPro.
> 
> View attachment 231030
> 
> View attachment 231031
> 
> View attachment 231037
> 
> View attachment 231038


Garry,

not sure if someone asked, but the chain on the fire-ring rim is for what? In the east, we would likely have the fire-ring flipped over with the big opening up. However, I'd guess having it like you do might be better for fire safety plus easier to cook on.


----------



## ripjack13

Gettin in some fishing today....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Garry,
> 
> not sure if someone asked, but the chain on the fire-ring rim is for what? In the east, we would likely have the fire-ring flipped over with the big opening up. However, I'd guess having it like you do might be better for fire safety plus easier to cook on.


I tried to make a small door for wood and that was my way to hold it closed.

yes, just trying to contain the fire a bit plus the way the rims are made, gives me a larger firebox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I guess the weather lady missed this one. She called for cloudy with 2"-4" snow ... looking out the window there isn't a cloud in the sky, the sun is shining and there isn't a flake of snow. The day isn't over yet tho.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Crappy day…4 am, , catching a shuttle to the airport, security line winding all over……

To a great day. Tampa for a surprise anniversary trip by my incredible wife Denise to see Reba in concert!!!!!!!! I am NOT deserving!!! Not a total surprise as I thought I had a business trip this week but I changed it to our alternate dates. She was bummed she had to tell me, but I have had to anticipate this for 2 months. 

Please don’t take this as gloating. We rarely do this type of thing. We also have family here we will spend rest of the weekend with, so that made Denise choose this destination.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Crappy day…4 am, , catching a shuttle to the airport, security line winding all over……
> 
> To a great day. Tampa for a surprise anniversary trip by my incredible wife Denise to see Reba in concert!!!!!!!! I am NOT deserving!!! Not a total surprise as I thought I had a business trip this week but I changed it to our alternate dates. She was bummed she had to tell me, but I have had to anticipate this for 2 months.
> 
> Please don’t take this as gloating. We rarely do this type of thing. We also have family here we will spend rest of the weekend with, so that made Denise choose this destination.


Congrats! Make the most of this anniversary outing! Rare opportunity! Take pictures! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Crappy day…4 am, , catching a shuttle to the airport, security line winding all over……
> 
> To a great day. Tampa for a surprise anniversary trip by my incredible wife Denise to see Reba in concert!!!!!!!! I am NOT deserving!!! Not a total surprise as I thought I had a business trip this week but I changed it to our alternate dates. She was bummed she had to tell me, but I have had to anticipate this for 2 months.
> 
> Please don’t take this as gloating. We rarely do this type of thing. We also have family here we will spend rest of the weekend with, so that made Denise choose this destination.


Gloat all you want buddy! Have a blast!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Never have seen her in concert. Bet that was great! Used to see her around town!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

We see very, very few concerts. Lots of reasons, but she was incredible. And one of those stars that you can just feel the gratitude coming from her 

Terri Clark opened for her

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## William Tanner

Busy and fun morning in shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Simple things can make me happy……. Like the price on an 8 foot stud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Long day waiting for brother to drive up from Georgia. He normally will stay about halfway overnight to break up the trip, but convinced him he needed to get here tonight or he may not make it. Pulled in about an hour ago, so can sleep well tonight, or rather sleep late this morning.

Reactions: Like 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Peaceful for now. Lil Mikey might be a little crazy, but he sure hopes this hunk of brisket finishes before the singe digits and snow start! Dinner for the company gang today. The Lil Traeger (old like Lil Mikey) is pumping out that good smoke!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Time to drag this out. I jes gotta!

Lil Mikey’s sad little Christmas tree story

I didn’t want to go. Crowds, crowds and more crowds – yet it was the Home Depot. Mindlessly breathing in the smell of new tools, my wife abruptly suggested that I should move on. As usual, I had the “IGNORE” mode on! I pulled the trigger. As to be expected, electrons flowed, it sprung to life, became useful, and oh so wonderful and powerful. Electrons weren’t the only things flowing. Testosterone. Creative juices. What noise, what power! All I could think about was “I need it – imagine all the things I could make!”

*Come on Hon!*

Snapping to, I obeyed! I followed the voice – yet where was I? Oh yes, tree hunting! Still feeling the effects of the surging testosterone, my mind was woozy from the in-rush of creative juices, I moved robotically. Through the automatic doors into and past the greenhouse. Some primeval force pushed me right past all those perfect green needles – back - all the way back to a dark corner far removed from the bustle of the season. There, hanging on a wire, half there and half not - crooked and slanted. More, bare than full and with its bottom limbs more brown than green, it stood - the sad little Christmas tree. Standing would not be the correct interpretation of what it was doing. The poor little tree was doing the best it could. All the busy people were passing it by, searching for the perfect tree - the tree to glorify the front window. The tree that would show the world how expert they were in picking the perfect Christmas tree.

There in front of me stooped this poor pitiful tree. Its brown needles were oozing sadness. Melancholy seemed to cloth its sad existence.

I just stood there peering into its pitifulness, its meagerness. Gazing at its wretchedness, a tear moistened my cheek over the loneliness I imagined it was feeling. The tree had been singled out, set aside and discarded; it was awaiting its trip to the dumpster.

startled – awakened again --- *Let's go, Hon!*

Vaguely I overheard something being said about no good trees here and needing to leave. I was feeling pressure to go about the rest of my day. Yet, firmly positioned in a shady corner of my brain was a vivid picture of that sore, lonely tree.

Our next stop was a tree lot in front of the school that had proudly been set up on that corner for forty years. It smelled like a forest, but with bright lights and people and employees running around. A small fire was smoldering, spreading the warm, comfortable smell of conifers up and down the street. But I couldn’t tarry, the process of elimination had begun without me - Too big – Too small – Too fat – Too skinny - Too tall - Too short - Needles not right - The needles will fall off. Until “just right!” “What ----- $300?” “We’ll do the Christmas Vacation thing.”

*Let’s go, Hon.*

What to do now? The wife, was by now, not in the best of moods. Discouraged, all she wants is the perfect Christmas tree. She wanted the “One” to display in the front window. Driving on, we had the radio tuned to the All-Christmas station. In between all the bells and carols, nestled in after the red-nosed reindeer and before the snowman and the jolly old elf was the song that was to stir my soul - “Mary did you know!” Being sung was the line, “And when you kiss your little baby, you have kissed the face of God.” This line summed it all up in the blink of my eye – much like a 2x4 up aside my head. This season is about more than gifts, more than family, more than tinsel, more than all the bright twinkling lights, and more than the big star on the local barn. Certainly more than the big blow-up Santas.

My thoughts went to that corner of my mind, that dusty little-used and secret corner, the corner where the picture of that lonely tree resided. This is a season of love – yes! This is a season of giving – yes! This is a season of light – yes! But more importantly, it is a season of life! God gave life to his son so that we, his children, may have life through him.

Also a season of appreciating. But not just to appreciate what we have, but to appreciate what we have been given by God. He gave us his Son - perfection in human form. Jesus probably had his warts – his dirty feet. He looked like the rest of us – perhaps even less so. He was tempted like the rest of us – perhaps even more so. The finest kingly clothes he never wore. He did not have a house or even a bed to his name. He was despised, hated, and feared by many - yet loved by more.

I knew what I had to do! I put the Jeep in gear and made a quick left. It was as if I didn't need to steer; the car seemed knew the way without my intervention. It made a beeline to the Depot, a trip it had made countless times. Breathlessly I raced to that lonely back corner. Breathlessly, I was hoping that I had not strayed from my mission for too long. It might not be there – having been ingloriously tossed into the dumpster. But there in the dark shadows - the Tree - the perfect tree, with all its crookedness, its barrenness, and all its brownness. The unloved tree.

It will now have a home

It will now shine brightly

It will now have a purpose

It will now be loved - no longer sad!

My Christmas now complete, I was satisfied and smug. A sense of freshness and contentedness took up residence in my soul. It was so not because of all the bright lights and shiny gifts. It was so, because of one tiny, lonely crooked tree! One lonely tree showed me that this was the season for Life!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Greenacres2

@Mike Hill You got me. But not with the tree--but the song. My wife has been a singer her whole life. Published songs, led worship, 20 years in a rock-n-roll band that did mostly charity gigs (most of the 17 members were physicians, even the horn players). When i met her, and she told me she sang, well...i expected a petite little blonde voice from the 5' 2" woman, but she could rip!! Tore me up at our wedding when she looked me in the eyes and sang "I Will be Here" with a friend of ours quietly finger-picking. There were more than a few songs that she covered better than any recording i ever heard.
But..."Mary, Did You Know?"...she owned that. Soft, subtle, then rolling in with passion. Wrapped around that song like it was written for her. 

The last few years saw a slide, and now this year the dementia has her at a point where she's lost her music. All those nights of driving home at 2 am after we broke down and loaded the trailer, all those times i wished i could have had one Saturday night at home. All those Sunday mornings i wanted to sleep in instead of mixing sound from 7am to noon (after getting home at 2 that morning!!). I'd love to have one of those back--and "Mary, Did You Know?" would be at the top of the list (along with "The First Cut is the Deepest"). 

I probably ought to be bummed, but i really appreciate the few minutes of great memories from all the yesterdays & last nights!! Thanks to y'all for letting me share, at least thanks to the 2 or 3 of you that made it this far. 

Now...my Christmas is complete!! Beautiful Tree.

Reactions: Sincere 12


----------



## Arn213

@Mike Hill - I have been waiting for a long time hoping you would composed something out of the blue that was “profound” and low and behold, in the 11th hour here you are penning something “awe inspiring” for us members to ponder the importance of the holiday. Thank you!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Greenacres2 said:


> @Mike Hill You got me. But not with the tree--but the song. My wife has been a singer her whole life. Published songs, led worship, 20 years in a rock-n-roll band that did mostly charity gigs (most of the 17 members were physicians, even the horn players). When i met her, and she told me she sang, well...i expected a petite little blonde voice from the 5' 2" woman, but she could rip!! Tore me up at our wedding when she looked me in the eyes and sang "I Will be Here" with a friend of ours quietly finger-picking. There were more than a few songs that she covered better than any recording i ever heard.
> But..."Mary, Did You Know?"...she owned that. Soft, subtle, then rolling in with passion. Wrapped around that song like it was written for her.
> 
> The last few years saw a slide, and now this year the dementia has her at a point where she's lost her music. All those nights of driving home at 2 am after we broke down and loaded the trailer, all those times i wished i could have had one Saturday night at home. All those Sunday mornings i wanted to sleep in instead of mixing sound from 7am to noon (after getting home at 2 that morning!!). I'd love to have one of those back--and "Mary, Did You Know?" would be at the top of the list (along with "The First Cut is the Deepest").
> 
> I probably ought to be bummed, but i really appreciate the few minutes of great memories from all the yesterdays & last nights!! Thanks to y'all for letting me share, at least thanks to the 2 or 3 of you that made it this far.
> 
> Now...my Christmas is complete!! Beautiful Tree.


Earl, firs and foremost, I can’t imagine.

but the other thought is stirring deep in my heart: I never believed I would have a group of online friends that could share such things. Thank you for reaching out and sharing. Our love is with you this Christmas.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Greenacres2

Well, we can blame @Mike Hill for the prolific prose that caused me a moment of peeling off my rugged exterior!! Life is still plenty good, make no mistake. Two months to retirement and that will make it better!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65

Woohoo!! Baking and candy making is now done, just pulled the cheesecake out of the oven. Just need to make a pot of soup for tonight after church and I'm done for today.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@trc65 
Tim, what flavor is your swirl?


----------



## Herb G.

trc65 said:


> Woohoo!! Baking and candy making is now done, just pulled the cheesecake out of the oven. Just need to make a pot of soup for tonight after church and I'm done for today.
> 
> View attachment 235293


Beautiful. Very artistic. Looks yummy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @trc65
> Tim, what flavor is your swirl?


It's a white chocolate raspberry cheesecake. Those are wild black raspberries. The recipe calls for red raspberries, but I tore my red ones out this year and didn't harvest any. Grocery store wanted $15 for a quart of frozen reds and that wasn't going to happen. 

BTW recipe for the cheesecake is over in the Christmas cookie recipe thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

What a great day today. All 3 stepsons safely here, kitchen is a buzz, grandson is having a good time……..life is good. And it warmed up about 30 degrees.

Merry Christmas everyone!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Oh, had to open one Christmas present early……..I know folks on this forum aren’t fond of walnut, but I did manage to finish one charcuterie board for my incredible wife so it can be used today

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Walnut looks fantastic, especially covered with food!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Gdurfey said:


> Oh, had to open one Christmas present early……..I know folks on this forum aren’t fond of walnut, but I did manage to finish one charcuterie board for my incredible wife so it can be used today
> 
> View attachment 235298


So hurry up and get eating so we can see the board!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

If they ever catch me, this is what I want my last meal to be served on. Just awesome presentation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Oh, had to open one Christmas present early……..I know folks on this forum aren’t fond of walnut, but I did manage to finish one charcuterie board for my incredible wife so it can be used today
> 
> View attachment 235298


Good job Garry, cover the thing so we can't see it. Merry Christmas. Snack time now....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Youngest had his tonsils and adenoids removed on Monday. He's been doing pretty good, but is running a fever again. We've used up the small amount of children's tylenol we'd been able to find. So I'm about the head out the door. I absolutely have to find some today, and won't be coming home until I can find some, however long that will take.

If any of you haven't heard or experienced it yet, there is a severe shortage on children's tylenol right now. And antibiotics. Both are items that we have absolutely needed in the last couple months and it's been very troublesome to get both. There's some ranting I'd really like to do, but the contents of at least part of that rant would break some forum rules...

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Been a lot of children sick with severe respiratory problems this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker

Helping a neighbor move. He retired from farming and moved to town. Lifting the heavy antique furniture isn't so bad, but the emotional strain is exhausting. Although, I do get to admire some serious old school craftsmanship!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Herb G.

If it ain't 1 thing, it's 3.
I noticed something leaking from my car yesterday. Today, I start it up & the low oil level light comes on.
I shut it off right away. I checked the oil, nothing on the dipstick.
Hmm, what's that puddle under my car ? Oil. It started leaking like crazy yesterday.
I had a qt. in the trunk, but it wasn't enough. My neighbor gave me some to top it off.

That's on top of my window that quit working the other day. The motor & stuff inside the door has been weak for awhile & it just decided to take a dump.
I got the replacement for it just yesterday. I also got a switch while I was at it, because that's the next thing that would go bad.
I got a replacement sensor for the top of the dashboard that controls the headlights automatically.
It's just a little red bubble that senses ambient light, & works with the alarm system to let you know the alarm is set.

So, it's 3 things to fix. You know what they say. Bad luck comes in 3's.

Edit: I have no choice but to get it fixed. It's 20 years old, but the only transportation I have to my name.
I gotta keep the old girl going as long as I can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Sprung

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Been a lot of children sick with severe respiratory problems this year.



Yup... The one who just had his tonsils and adenoids removed spent a few days in the hospital at the end of September with pneumonia. Not trying to get political or break any rules, but we are paying a huge price right now (in so many ways) from a severe overreaction to a certain virus that has had so many irrationally scared about for the last few years. I'll just leave my statement at that, before I say something that'll get me into trouble.

But, I found children's tylenol today! Ended up going into about 10 places before I found some. Where I found some would be a 45 minute drive home, and I was gone over 3 hours and had been all over the place by the time I got home. But, I found some!

Now it's off to some time in the shop. My parents had to leave town a day earlier than planned - my sister and her family woke up with no heat in their house this morning, so my parents headed there so dad could fix their furnace. Them having to leave early leaves me with some unexpected free time, which means some shop time.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Went pretty good. Got the first ambrosia maple log finished. Ended up with I believe it was 7 or 8 slabs 2.5" thick. Had another big log where we had to sort f split it. Gonna have several thick bowl blanks and some 3" bowl blanks and other stuff. Going back over tomorrow and cut into smaller pieces to get back to the house. Will post more pics later on in the processing section. Also a picture a good friend of mine traded me for a couple bowl blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Sprung said:


> Yup... The one who just had his tonsils and adenoids removed spent a few days in the hospital at the end of September with pneumonia. Not trying to get political or break any rules, but we are paying a huge price right now (in so many ways) from a severe overreaction to a certain virus that has had so many irrationally scared about for the last few years. I'll just leave my statement at that, before I say something that'll get me into trouble.
> 
> But, I found children's tylenol today! Ended up going into about 10 places before I found some. Where I found some would be a 45 minute drive home, and I was gone over 3 hours and had been all over the place by the time I got home. But, I found some!
> 
> Now it's off to some time in the shop. My parents had to leave town a day earlier than planned - my sister and her family woke up with no heat in their house this morning, so my parents headed there so dad could fix their furnace. Them having to leave early leaves me with some unexpected free time, which means some shop time.


As I have mentioned, my wife is a pediatric nurse at a Children's hospital and the stuff is crazy. I pray your sons fever has broken and he is on the mend!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Went pretty good. Got the first ambrosia maple log finished. Ended up with I believe it was 7 or 8 slabs 2.5" thick. Had another big log where we had to sort f split it. Gonna have several thick bowl blanks and some 3" bowl blanks and other stuff. Going back over tomorrow and cut into smaller pieces to get back to the house. Will post more pics later on in the processing section. Also a picture a good friend of mine traded me for a couple bowl blanks.
> 
> View attachment 235438
> 
> View attachment 235439
> 
> View attachment 235440
> 
> View attachment 235441


Crazy cool Ambrosia! Those are huge slabs! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@Eric Rorabaugh I’m still interested in large, 16/17”, bowl blanks, Eric.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I got ya @Tom Smart 
I'll be back there tomorrow and will be processing them this weekend. As long as its not raining.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Met a good friend for lunch today as I had to go down for work. He is also a woodworker and has mentioned a lathe a few times. Well, I twisted his arm and he is going to borrow my mini-lathe (Jet 1015 VS) to try it out!! I have a few tools to also get him start that I have upgraded from. If he gets the bug, he won’t have quite the iceberg of cost beyond the lathe if he likes it. I am really excited for him And me!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, I bought myself a birthday present today. I think it is about the best valued thing you could buy. Not the $10 it used to be but one heck of a great value!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Well, I bought myself a birthday present today. I think it is about the best valued thing you could buy. Not the $10 it used to be but one heck of a great value!!!
> 
> View attachment 235557


Concur! My wife & I both bought one at the $10 price tag! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Hey, just realized I can finally qualify!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Hey, just realized I can finally qualify!


For the pass or a friend?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Drizzled most of day so spent much of the day in my other shop.....errrr.....kitchen! Confited some garlic, smoked some catfish filets and made some smoked catfish dip, made some Mikey style shrimp scampi, and made some redneck pasties. All for tonight NY eve snacking and watching Twilight Zone narathon!

Garlic Condit




Red neck Pasties

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Gdurfey

So brother in law and his wife got caught up in the Southwest Airlines debacle and stayed an extra day. We went over to our state park nearby and did a short hike. Great to finally go into this park and push away from the table.

By the way, they ended up buying Delta tickets to get to Wisconsin on this past Wednesday. Not sure what arrangements they have to get back to Florida. Honestly, I was surprised they were able to get other tickets given the mess in Denver.












My Pisgaugh is the closer peak, the range in the background is the Sangre de Christo. Talked to a ranger and he was not sure but am guessing the range is about 60-70 miles away from us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs

There are some very cool places in the Sangre de Cristos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Went to the motorcycle dealership today to look at my new motorcycle and pick up the paperwork to take to the bank, it's a beauty.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## T. Ben

Looking good @woodtickgreg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

@woodtickgreg,You add a couple things you can ride it all year round!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


> View attachment 235972 @woodtickgreg,You add a couple things you can ride it all year round!!



I dig snowmobiles but snow here has been not much over the last few years. I sold my sleds years ago. In fact you have to drive way north to even find a dealership that sells them anymore. The north and west of the state get some snow but with fuel prices it's expensive to get to good riding snow. And I would never molest my motorcycle like that, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Went to the motorcycle dealership today to look at my new motorcycle and pick up the paperwork to take to the bank, it's a beauty.View attachment 235967View attachment 235968View attachment 235969View attachment 235970


Congrats! That is a beauty, indeed! And I don't even ride motorcycles! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Went to the motorcycle dealership today to look at my new motorcycle and pick up the paperwork to take to the bank, it's a beauty.View attachment 235967View attachment 235968View attachment 235969View attachment 235970


I really like the retro Triumphs!! They did a great job on them. Think you will miss the BMW?


----------



## hmmvbreaker

Nice motorcycle. I have wanted one for years. But, I just can't. Every time I get close to buying one I think about that trouble I have on four wheels. Two just isn't going to work out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> I dig snowmobiles but snow here has been not much over the last few years. I sold my sleds years ago. In fact you have to drive way north to even find a dealership that sells them anymore. The north and west of the state get some snow but with fuel prices it's expensive to get to good riding snow. And I would never molest my motorcycle like that, lol.


This is the first year in a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnng time we've had this much snow around here!! For the last few years we have taken a week off to go up north to go riding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> I really like the retro Triumphs!! They did a great job on them. Think you will miss the BMW?


Not at all. The BMW taught me a lesson, I will never ever own a BMW anything ever again! First I'm going to say that the quality of the bike isn't what everyone raves about. Parts are ridiculously expensive, like $500 for a brake rotor, $1000 for an alternator, etc. There was a multitude of problems developing with it. Also I'm getting older and the BMW was very heavy and it was a pig in the city. It just had to many flaws imo. Man I really liked the size and weight of the triumph. I'll put a windshield on it and some bags and a rear rack and it will be great. It really sounds good too even with the stock exhaust. Nope, I wont miss the BMW at all, lesson learned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Not at all. The BMW taught me a lesson, I will never ever own a BMW anything ever again! First I'm going to say that the quality of the bike isn't what everyone raves about. Parts are ridiculously expensive, like $500 for a brake rotor, $1000 for an alternator, etc. There was a multitude of problems developing with it. Also I'm getting older and the BMW was very heavy and it was a pig in the city. It just had to many flaws imo. Man I really liked the size and weight of the triumph. I'll put a windshield on it and some bags and a rear rack and it will be great. It really sounds good too even with the stock exhaust. Nope, I wont miss the BMW at all, lesson learned.


Strong feelings?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Got back today from a weekend in Urbandale IA (des Moines) area celebrating my youngest great nephew's first birthday.





On the drive, noticed this nifty looking farmhouse along US 163 somewhere this side of Pella. Not a great picture, but it was taken at 80mph.






Got home and it was time to move the lomo curado (pork loin cured and dry aged) into the dry age bag. It will remain in the fridge in the bag for a month or more until it loses 35 % of it's weight. Then it will be sliced paper thin for some charcuterie heaven. The main seasoning on the lomo is mild and hot Spanish paprika.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Not at all. The BMW taught me a lesson, I will never ever own a BMW anything ever again! First I'm going to say that the quality of the bike isn't what everyone raves about. Parts are ridiculously expensive, like $500 for a brake rotor, $1000 for an alternator, etc. There was a multitude of problems developing with it. Also I'm getting older and the BMW was very heavy and it was a pig in the city. It just had to many flaws imo. Man I really liked the size and weight of the triumph. I'll put a windshield on it and some bags and a rear rack and it will be great. It really sounds good too even with the stock exhaust. Nope, I wont miss the BMW at all, lesson learned.


I try to be careful with my comments but I have heard the same from second hand. I owned a much older K1000 and felt the same. Main experience came from good friends that both put many miles on R1100S models. They were telling me some of their maintenance costs and intervals and it floored me. And not in the impressive sense.

Congats. Can’t wait to hear more about the new classic!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

By the way @woodtickgreg Greg, watching the replay of A1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> By the way @woodtickgreg Greg, watching the replay of A1.


What's that?


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> What's that?


I may have misremembered, Supercross, Anaheim 1. Maybe it was @Brink that is also a Supercross fan……or someone else……


----------



## Brink

Gdurfey said:


> I may have misremembered, Supercross, Anaheim 1. Maybe it was @Brink that is also a Supercross fan……or someone else……


Difficult trying to super cross a GL1000

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> I may have misremembered, Supercross, Anaheim 1. Maybe it was @Brink that is also a Supercross fan……or someone else……


Yeah I'm a Supercross fan!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> I may have misremembered, Supercross, Anaheim 1. Maybe it was @Brink that is also a Supercross fan……or someone else……


Yeah I'm a Supercross fan. I dig watching the vintage races and interviews. Like Bob Hanna, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Brink said:


> Difficult trying to super cross a GL1000


I keep trying to figure out how to make mine a dual-sport!


----------



## Brink

Gdurfey said:


> I keep trying to figure out how to make mine a dual-sport!


Shouldn’t be difficult, there’s more 17" knobby tires than touring tires available

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

My day hasn't been great. I got sick 2 days ago with some kind of upper respiratory infection.
It's got me barking like a dog & it's hard to breathe. It's not the flu, because I don't have a fever
and it's not covid, because I tested negative. I don't know what it is, but it sucks.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## JonLanier

After five months we are finally getting the office in shape. We've got a few more things to do (and I have to build). I think it's looking good. Thank you to my wife, for painting the walls, and helping organize some things.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Herb G.

JonLanier said:


> After five months we are finally getting the office in shape. We've got a few more things to do (and I have to build). I think it's looking good. Thank you to my wife, for painting the walls, and helping organize some things.
> 
> View attachment 236151
> 
> View attachment 236152
> 
> View attachment 236153
> 
> View attachment 236154


Where's the mini fridge?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man

JonLanier said:


> After five months we are finally getting the office in shape. We've got a few more things to do (and I have to build). I think it's looking good. Thank you to my wife, for painting the walls, and helping organize some things.
> 
> View attachment 236151
> 
> View attachment 236152
> 
> View attachment 236153
> 
> View attachment 236154


Congrats! Looks like a sprinkling of woodworking projects are in this office. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonLanier

Herb G. said:


> Where's the mini fridge?


Kitchen is right across the hall.


----------



## JonLanier

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Looks like a sprinkling of woodworking projects are in this office. Chuck


Yes. Many things you see in there I have built/crafted or reworked. I've got a few more shelf-type things to build. I've got some old Hickory shafted clubs that are going to get displayed as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

JonLanier said:


> Kitchen is right across the hall.


Maybe so. But you gotta have a mini fridge in your office. For your "special refreshments".


----------



## scootac

woodtickgreg said:


> Not at all. The BMW taught me a lesson, I will never ever own a BMW anything ever again! First I'm going to say that the quality of the bike isn't what everyone raves about. Parts are ridiculously expensive, like $500 for a brake rotor, $1000 for an alternator, etc. There was a multitude of problems developing with it. Also I'm getting older and the BMW was very heavy and it was a pig in the city. It just had to many flaws imo. Man I really liked the size and weight of the triumph. I'll put a windshield on it and some bags and a rear rack and it will be great. It really sounds good too even with the stock exhaust. Nope, I wont miss the BMW at all, lesson learned.


Maybe you just need a REAL BMW.....an old Airhead!

I have an '81 R100RT.....it's in decent shape....just needs a good tuning to get it running proper. Then maybe time to let it go?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

scootac said:


> Maybe you just need a REAL BMW.....an old Airhead!
> 
> I have an '81 R100RT.....it's in decent shape....just needs a good tuning to get it running proper. Then maybe time to let it go?


No thanks, done with old bikes.  I just don't want to work on them all the time anymore. Same with cars and trucks. If I work on the bike it's just gonna be maintenance or installing accesories.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

